#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-19
<Riddell> golly
<Riddell> who was it that wanted to make 3.5 packages?
<Riddell> Verwilst
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hello pef 
<Riddell> hello froud 
<pef> Riddell: hello :)
<froud> Riddell: HI
<Riddell> dapper drake
<Riddell> so there you go :)
<tvo> o_O KubuntuBreezyPLusOneGoals-->KubuntuDapperGoals:)
* Riddell awaits volunteers for making 3.5 packages
<tvo> i could try but i doubt i'm enough experienced packager;) and i don't have a compilefarm for quick testing:(
<tvo> wasn't verwilst already doing this?
<Riddell> havn't seen verwilst for a few days
<Riddell> and the only e-mail address I can find for him is bouncing
* tvo tries to figure out how to write katapult plugin
<Riddell> what changes have there been to katapult since the version that's currently in kubuntu?
* tvo checks
<tvo> mostly buildsys changes
<tvo> docs, and a small bit of code
<tvo> * added the ability to deactivate the systray-icon
<tvo> * created shortcut for the context-menu (ctrl+c)
<tvo>         * added us to the authors
<tvo> * katapult.cpp: made katapult not to crash if your query can not be found
<tvo> ^^ that's everything in Changelog
<Riddell> tvo: fancy makin\g a katapult package using tyhe current ubuntu one  with a branch_changes patch and with systray off by default?
<tvo> you mean same .orig and all enhancements in .diff ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> in debian/patches
<tvo> ok, will try (packaging skillz++)
* tvo gives up the katapult plugin for a while because automake sux0rz :)
* tvo should change it to scons/bksys :)
<JRe> Riddell: I think i'll help you on 3.5 packages
<JRe> Riddell: tonight I have my new computer
* hunger is willing to test that;-)
<JRe> Riddell: and I have builded KDE many times, since I am involved in the development of some KDE parts
<Riddell> I'm uploading kdelibs and kdebase packages
<Riddell> taking a long time to upload
<hunger> Will 3.5 make it into breezy?
<Riddell> then people can start making other packages
<Riddell> hu	no
<Riddell> hunger: no
<hunger> Riddell: So where can I grab the packages to test?
<Riddell> freshly uploaded:  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1/ breezy main
<allee> Riddel: No consensus yet to use pkg-kde/branch/ubuntu-3.5 (or so)?
<Riddell> allee: I'd like to but these packages have been made in such a hurry I'm not sure it's a good diea to commit them
<allee> Riddell: well, work would be done on a branch. Nothing is perfect can one can polish them later, but of course it's your choice
<hunger> Riddell: I think the Package file is corrupt (or not bzip2ed).
<hunger> Riddell: My bat-file generator is not really intelligent, so maybe this is a non-issue for anyone with a internet connection on their ubuntu box;-)
<hunger> Hmmm... it is a gz file... need to fix my bat-file generator:-(
<Riddell> hunger: working fine for me here
<hunger> Riddell: It is a .gz file... that caused some havok for me.
<hunger> Riddell: It should be fine now...
<Riddell> hunger: why would .gz cause you havok?
<hunger> Riddell: My problem is that I use apt-get to generate DOS .bat files to download all the apt-get stuff for me.
<hunger> RiddellOnly a windows maschine has network here... and I may not changhe that... so I had to hack together some scripts.. and those assumed the Releases files to be bzip2ed.
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, actually apt-get tries to grab Packages.bz2
<hunger> Riddell: My scripts are OK, it is apt that is misguided (better: Using bz2 by default).
* Riddell makes bz2
<Riddell> hunger: try now
<hunger> Riddell: I owe you a drink!
<hunger> Riddell: Well, I think I owe you several considering the quality of the debs you are generating for me and others!
<Riddell> these debs arn't very high quality, be warned :)
<hunger> Riddell: No worries: I'll blame any bugs I find on the KDE developers:-)
<Riddell> yeah, it's all beta :)
<hunger> Riddell: Works fine now!
<hunger> Riddell: Lets find out how long the network guys will take to find out that I am downloading stuff to a workstation that can not access the net ;-)
<hunger> Riddell: Seems to work...
<hunger> Riddell: The bookmark search still sucks:-(
<hunger> ksysguard applet is still broken.
* hunger does not yet see many things that changed in kde 3.5
<Riddell> ksysguard applet works here
<hunger> Riddell: It pops up a window asking for a way to contact its daemon here.
<Riddell> sounds like a broken ksysguiardd
<hunger> Riddell: I already removed everything called *sysguard* in ~/.kde. Didn't help.
<Riddell> does ksysguard proper work?
<hunger> Riddell: The "big" app works fine.
<hunger> Riddell: Automounting of USB disks works again!
<hunger> Riddell: The ksysguard issue is a local misconfiguration... works fine if I remove my .kde
<hunger> Riddell: I just wonder why that stupid think keeps breaking all every couple of month.
<OculusAquilae> JRe: You are the maintainer of katapult in kubuntu, right?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages
<Riddell> go package!
<Riddell> each package is worth 4 hugs in the new Kubuntu Partner Program
<Tm_T> \o/
<Tm_T> can I have advance? ;p
<Tm_T> ..
<Riddell> no advances I'm afraid
<Tm_T> KDE!
<Tm_T> I'm slow...
<allee> Riddell: FWIW: tar's z option does not use gzip --best
<Tm_T> \o/ (o/ \o)
<Riddell> allee: hmm, that's a pain
<allee> afair there a gzip env var
<Tm_T> maybe I can do few packages with this windows pc
<Riddell> Tm_T: that would be impressive
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> damn!
<tvo> oops erased my todo list :s
<Tm_T> use mine: 1) wait internet connection
<Tm_T> 2) wait more
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: you are Bastian Holst yes?
<Riddell> tvo: make 3.5 beta packages! :)
<tvo> haha :)
<tvo> i probably won't forget development stuff though - hope i don't forget some boring real life things which were on it :)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> thought so
<allee> Riddel: btw channel title adept is at beta 2
<Riddell> allee: even better than that it's dependencies have just passed NEW so it should be installable in an hour
<allee> great news!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || apt-get install adept guidance (soon) || Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<tvo> Riddell: i don't think it makes sense to turn the katapult icon off by default: there's no easy way to turn it back on (not yet)
<Riddell> tvo: there's minimal reason to turn it on
<Riddell> and excessive systray icons are evil
<tvo> true, well ok then, i'll turn it off by default (if i figure out how)
<Riddell> tvo: the patch is in there
<Riddell> tvo: I think OculusAquilae is already looking it up
<Riddell> oh right, off by default, yeah
<tvo> in where?
<OculusAquilae> tvo: it isn't really easy to turn it on again
<tvo> no, the "enter config from main screen" is still in TODO :)
<OculusAquilae> tvo: ok, I forgot to delete this line :-)
<tvo> OculusAquilae: huh, so it is possible to enter the config from the main screen?
<tvo> if you svn commit then I'll svn co again
<OculusAquilae> tvo: without a button, with a Shortcut
<OculusAquilae> tvo: it is possible, but not very easy
<tvo> so how do you do it?
<froud> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> froud: hi
<froud> did you have a peak at irc logs yester
<Riddell> had a quick look at scrollback yes
<froud> do you think it is worth moving kubuntu docs to a place of greater love
<Riddell> froud: what's wrong with them as they are?
<froud> and where would that place be
<froud> I just feel like they get no attention because of the GNOME/Ubuntu shadow
<froud> I cant do kubuntu all alone, but where they are we are not getting enough contributors
<Riddell> will moving them elsewhere get any more contributors?
<OculusAquilae> tvo: what?
<tvo> OculusAquilae: what's the shortcut?
<OculusAquilae> CTRL+C (i know, bad shortcut :-))
<froud> and recently had kubuntu stripped from one of the profiles docs because not caring waht appens to kubuntu
<froud> Dunno, if the place is right I think we might get more people
<tvo> OculusAquilae: haha :) thx
<Riddell> sorry, need to go out
<froud> Riddell:  you see when people gather at ubuntu-doc they gather for ubuntu/gnome
<froud> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> froud: yeah, kubuntu docs people should gather here more and boss me about
<froud> ha ha
<froud> at present that would just be me
<Riddell> poke me into proofreading and reviewing and stuff
<Riddell> jjesse?
<froud> Riddell: first people must write something, then we can prod you
<OculusAquilae> tvo: Riddell made the suggestion of a button in the main-surface, but Mez didn't wan't to have this :-)
<froud> jjesse is making small changes, once is a blue moon
<OculusAquilae> tvo: because it's destroying the look
<Riddell> froud: is there an updated package that I can upload?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: not a button button, just a small arrow you can click on to bring up the menu
<froud> I will post here when there is
<froud> Riddell: OK man, go out, catch this later. 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hm, i think that could be nice (if good made)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: could show the context menu too
<allee> froud, Riddell:  IMVHO we should somehow try to the the kde profile back, before thinking about move
<allee> s/the the/get the/
<froud> allee: can I, will I, when? Already have :-)
<allee> froud: was more for Riddell 
* froud contemplates the move
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-20
<Riddell> apokryphos: dude
<apokryphos> hola
<Riddell> grab 3.5 from  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1/ breezy main
<Riddell> pick a module from http://kubuntu.org/~jr/3.5-src/
<Riddell> package!
<Riddell> you might want to start with something easy, kdetoys for example
<apokryphos> Riddell: ok :), I'll try to follow those instructions. =)
<Riddell> start with the chroot
<apokryphos> right
* apokryphos hopes he's done chroot stuff right so far and starts installing kde stuff
<Riddell> morning JRe 
<JRe> morning
<JRe> there is a known problem with ivman and media refreshing on usb device plugging ?
<Riddell> JRe: hal stuff seems to be generally broken in kubuntu
<JRe> Riddell: it's strange because with dmesg everything seems fine but media:/ don't refresh :(
<JRe> I can even mount it manually
<Riddell> media isn't using HAL, that's the problem
<Riddell> it's using the fstab fallback, no idea why
<Riddell> it's a priority to fix obviously
<JRe> Riddell: ok yeah I have always trouble to enable the HAL backend when compiling KDE
<JRe> even using --with-hal and installing libhal-dev
<JRe> Apart from thath, breezy is really really nice on amd 64 =)
<Riddell> JRe: ooh, you have an amd64?
<apokryphos> Riddell: stuck on the patches part; not quite sure what's going on there. How do I check that the patches were applied?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah :)
* apokryphos can't wait till Sat when hopefully his 64-bit will be up-n-running
<Riddell> "checking for the HAL 0.4... searched but not found"  that'll be the problem then
<Riddell> apokryphos: patch -p1 < debian/patches/foo
<JRe> yes it seems
<Riddell> where foo is each patch in that directory
<Riddell> apokryphos: if it complains about hunks then it's not applied
<apokryphos> Riddell: I got nuthin' in there except a common/ 
<Riddell> apokryphos: make sure to reverse the patches before building  patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/foo
<Riddell> apokryphos: ah, no patches, sorted then :)
<apokryphos> I'll have to tackle the patching with another one some time, then (presuming I get passed this one! :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: DEB_MAKE_INVOKE := $(DEB_MAKE_ENVVARS) unsermake -p -C $(DEB_BUILDDIR) <-- should I just remove that whole line?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yep
<Riddell> apokryphos: and remove the unsermake build-dep in debian/control
<apokryphos> yup
<Riddell> unsermake is nice but not worth the hassle
* Riddell beds
<apokryphos> Got a damned error, but I'll tell ya tomorrow :)
<JRe> mmm adept is nice
<pef> hello
<verwilst> hm, can it be that the fonts in breezy are nicer than in hoary?
<verwilst> :d
<Tm_T> progress
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || apt-get install adept kde-guidance || Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php || https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
* verwilst likes
<verwilst> kde-guidance ?
<verwilst> what's that?
<sebas> system administration tools
<sebas> kcontrol modules, actually.
<verwilst> oh
<Riddell> verwilst: install them and see if they work
* Riddell suspects they don't
<verwilst> i installed em
* sebas hides in that case.
<Riddell> verwilst: did they turn up in systemsettings?
<verwilst> that users and group thing says something about a python so not being found
<Riddell> verwilst: does running userconfig  on the command line work?
<verwilst> ImportError: No module named qt
<verwilst> you need pyqt for it to run?
<sebas> Missing dependency on pyqt then.
<verwilst> that's a hefty dependency :)
<verwilst> i would like to start coding too again
<verwilst> don't know on what yet though :d
<verwilst> Riddell: oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages ?
<verwilst> are you making 3.5beta debs?
<sebas> Hm, guidance depends on python-kde3 which depends on python2.4-kde3 which depends on python2.4-qt3
<sebas> That should actually not be a problem then.
<verwilst> python2.4-qt3 isn't installed here :)
<Riddell> verwilst: only made kdelibs and kdebase so far, if you want to help make more that would be great
<Riddell> verwilst: install python-kde3 and see if it works
<sebas> verwilst: Hm, strange, guidance should have it installed as a dep ... :?
<Riddell> sebas: it doesn't seem to be a dep of guidance
<sebas> [13:27:50] <sebas> Hm, guidance depends on python-kde3 which depends on python2.4-kde3 which depends on python2.4-qt3
<sebas> (I just checked that, though.)
<verwilst> Riddell: yeah, would like to
<Riddell> verwilst: start by making a chroot
<Riddell> sebas: guidance in breezy archive doesn't depend on python-kde3
<verwilst> Riddell: hehe i know ;)
<Riddell> but that's easily fixed, I think there's other problems
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, what's the reason for it not depending on pykde?
<sebas> (In my checkout of trunk/ it does.)
<Riddell> sebas: that's a build-dep, there's no install dep on pykde
<sebas> Ah.
<sebas> I might aswell read the control file, instead of just skimming it. ;-)
<Riddell> but that's easy to fix, it's other stuff that's the problem
<Riddell> verwilst: does userconfig work now?
<verwilst> Riddell: didn't use it yet
<verwilst> coworkers bugging me with problems i have to solve :d
<verwilst> Microsoft is nagging again that our antispam/virus servers are blocking their mails
<verwilst> yesterday they said the same
<verwilst> but it was their own servers :|
<verwilst> fucking retards
<verwilst> hm, no knoda in breezy?
<verwilst> any idea about knoda? :$
<verwilst> i need it :p
<verwilst> since mysqlcc isn't available either anymore
<verwilst> need to do queries on remote mysql servers
<verwilst> unless somebody else knows a tool? :d
* sebas oftenly uses ssh tunneling to the remote host.
<sebas> Gives you encryption for free.
<sebas> You could also install a local apache and use phpmyadmin (either with tunneling or with remote SQL).
<Riddell> verwilst: failed to compile http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/knoda/0.7.3-2/
<verwilst> sebas: well normally i use phpmyadmin on the remote servers
<verwilst> but this server can resolve hostnames, but make no connections anymore :p
<verwilst> strange stuffs happen with it :p
<verwilst> Riddell: aha okido
<verwilst> Riddell: on the 3.5 beta's, is full debugging enabled?
<verwilst> would be great to have it enabled
<Riddell> verwilst: no, no space on CDs
<Riddell> or anywhere else, debugging symbols take up muchos space
<verwilst> cd's?
<verwilst> hmmmm breezy is sweet :$
<verwilst> only the default fonts are too big, and that background image doesn't look very professional
<verwilst> but after some tweaking, wooooohooooow
<verwilst> :d
<verwilst> also, the rounded selections in konqueror and all are sweet ;)
<verwilst> glad to see that patch getting incorporated finally ;)
<sebas> Jep, if it only were AA'ed :-)
* sebas really likes the blue selection background, though.
<verwilst> trou
<verwilst> true
<verwilst> me too
<verwilst> the selections could get some work
<verwilst> but it looks a lot less win3.11 already :d
<Riddell> blue selection background?
<verwilst> when you drag your mouse
<sebas> Don't tell me that slipped in by accident, Riddell :D
<verwilst> hehe
<Riddell> drag mouse where?
<verwilst> lol :p
<verwilst> in konqueror
<verwilst> on desktop
<sebas> Just select a part of your desktop background by dragging the mouse
<sebas> Or in konqi, yeah.
<sebas> The selected area becomes a blue frame then
<Riddell> ah yes, rubber band
<verwilst> yip
<apokryphos> Riddell: hey, you here?
<Riddell> apokryphos: hi
<apokryphos> Riddell: on the debuild, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2199
<Riddell> apokryphos: that means it's all compiled and you just have to work out which files have been added and which removed since last release
<Riddell> apokryphos: amor.png will have been moved to hicolor (from crystalsvg)
<Riddell> apokryphos: you need to edit debian/*install
<apokryphos> Riddell: so to the next step? It says it failed though :D
<Riddell> apokryphos: ?
<Riddell> apokryphos: it failed because it's trying to install a file which has been moved
<apokryphos> right
<Riddell> you need to edit debian/*install
<apokryphos> takin' a look now
<Riddell> various application icons have been moved from crystalsvg to hicolour
<Riddell> once you've moved all the files that have been moved and removed all the files that have been removed (from .install) doing dh_install --list-missing will tell you which have been added
<Riddell> people running breezy: does sound work?
<apokryphos> Riddell: sorry about that -- annoying flooders in #ubuntu. Right, so I should change the path in those files to the new ones?
<apokryphos> (not move to old crystalsvg folder)
<\sh> Riddell: yes..sound works..
<\sh> Riddell: what's up with knoda? I saw it depends on python2.3
* apokryphos has sound working fine too
<Riddell> must just be me then
<Riddell> \sh: knoda needs libhk-classes7-dev
<Riddell> which doesn't seem to have been synced
<\sh> Riddell: hmmm....
<\sh> Riddell: but can we upgrade python2.3 to 2.4 as build-depends?
<Riddell> \sh: well it won't make any difference if libhk-classes7-dev still isn't there
* apokryphos thinks a sed will be fine for this
<Riddell> apokryphos: only app icons have moved, not others
<apokryphos> yup, just going to use crystalsvg/hicolor
<winsux> can somebody guide me with instructions how to configure apt
<apokryphos> Riddell: this time complains about man page location, but the man is nowhere to be found inside debian/
<apokryphos> dh_install -- so many handy debian tools. =)
<Riddell> apokryphos: unsermake installs some man pages that automake doesn't.  you can either edit the debian/rules to cp them yourself, or just remove them from the .install
<apokryphos> ok, I'll remove them
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> winsux: ask in #kubuntu
<apokryphos> Riddell: replace references to locolor/ icons with hicolor/, right?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, I moved some locolour icons too
<apokryphos> right
<Riddell> curious how my artwork fixes end up being the biggest pain when it comes to packaging stuff
<apokryphos> This stuff would be easy if I knew it -- later changes'll be easy.
<tvo> Riddell: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/junk/with_systray/katapult_0.2-0ubuntu3.{diff.gz,dsc}
<tvo> systray not yet disabled but i won't have time for that until sat/sun (probably)
<tvo> for the rest, it's all code+docs changes backported (not buildsys) 
<Riddell> tvo: cool, thanks
<tvo> np
<\sh> Riddell: libhk7-classes didn't exist neither in debian nor ubuntu...who packaged it?
<Riddell> \sh: spooky, no idea
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libhk-classes7
<Riddell> renamed
<\sh> Riddell: I'll have a look on this...and requesting eventually a sync
<\sh> Riddell:  g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DHKCLASSES=\"/usr/lib/hk_classes\" -Wall -I/usr/include/python2.3 -g -O2 -MT libhk_classes_la-hk_actionquery.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libhk_classes_la-hk_actionquery.Tpo -c hk_actionquery.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libhk_classes_la-hk_actionquery.o
<\sh> hk_dsvisible.h:36: error: 'hk_datasource' has not been declared
<\sh> hk_dsvisible.h:39: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'hk_datasource' with no type
<\sh> u really want it?
<Riddell> \sh: gcc 4 error?  I'm not that fussed but it has been requested more than once
<\sh> Riddell: I don't know...but this was my first try
<\sh> Riddell: it's not even in the second compile line ;)
<Riddell> \sh: what's that?
<\sh> Riddell: the first sourcefile is ftbfsing ;)
<Riddell> hah, always a bad sign that :)
<\sh> Riddell: it sucks ;)
<\sh> Riddell: found a patch :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: is there a patch to not display the systray icon for katapult?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: we have one in svn
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: what's the revision number?
<OculusAquilae> Riddel: hm, I think it was before our svn
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I have this patch on my harddisk and Revision 8 and 13 are related with this
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: OK 8 is a very little correction
<apokryphos> What's "packaging without cleaning" (as in, what's the cleaning?)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: could you send me the patch?
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's the context?
<apokryphos> Riddell: debuild -nc to repackage without cleaning
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok, but first I will integrate Revision 8 in it
<Riddell> apokryphos: debuild (without -nc) will run the clean target which will remove any generated files.  it will also take the opportunity to remake the .diff.  means you have to do a complete compile afterwards if you want new .debs
<apokryphos> Riddell: I did several debuilds in the process (got errors, fixed them, and redid). debuild seems to be fine now (did gpg key etc); the .debs are generated; should I run with the -nc or is that not necessary?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: what does 8 do?  "small bugfix" isn't a very helpful log comment :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's not necessary, -nc is just while you're making changes to the packaging and don't want to wait for a complete new recompile every time
<\sh> Riddell: should we request a sync and fix it later, or do the universe standard via revu?
<apokryphos> gah! Knew there was that simpler way. No worries. 8)
* apokryphos crosses fingers and installs debs
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: correct .ui file
<Riddell> \sh: sync may be faster, means no NEW
<\sh> Riddell: k..
<apokryphos> Everything installed just fine =). Will go on to making a hoary chroot
<\sh> Riddell: request done.
<\sh> Riddell: and with patch hk-classes builds clean
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: un the way via e-mail
<OculusAquilae> s/un/on
<\sh> Riddell: it's already in the archive..fixing it now
<Riddell> \sh: whuh?  a sync that quick?
<Riddell> or it was already synced?
<\sh> Riddell: no...it was already synced
<\sh> Riddell: I'm applying the patch now...and uploading new version
<\sh> Riddell: adjusting the build-deps to python2.4
<AnHu> hello, I found a bug with Gaim and KDE: After rebooting Gaim isn't in the KDE system treay again 
<AnHu> I mean tray
<Riddell> AnHu: what happens when you then start gaim?
<AnHu> well, when I start Gaim normally, it's in the system tray
<\sh> grmp
<\sh> why debian applied an python2.3 shit
<AnHu> but if I reboot, it's not in the systemtray but it starts
<AnHu> I have the problem with Kubuntu Hoary and an snapshot of Breezy (20050903)
<Riddell> AnHu: so gaim is started but doesn't appear in the systray?
<JRe> Riddell: what module i have to recompile to enable hal backend? only kdebase, now ?
<JRe> s/now/no/
<Riddell> JRe: yes, kdebase
<Riddell> that's on my TODO list for this evening
<JRe> Riddell: ok I'll do a try also
<Riddell> JRe: good luck, let me know how it goes
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: new katapult uploaded, thanks for the patches
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: nice, np
<\sh> hk-classes build with gcc4 + python2.4
<\sh> uploading
<\sh> Riddell: u take care about knoda then?
<Riddell> \sh: you rock
* \sh need some ally mcbeal
<\sh> or at least her drugs ;)
<AnHu> Riddell: Yes, so it is
<AnHu> I think it's an kubuntu problem, because on other distros there isn't this problem
<Riddell> AnHu: can you file a report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com, I'll look into it
<AnHu> good.
<AnHu> thanks a lot, jonathan
<Riddell> AnHu: well, I can't promise it'll be fixed :)
<AnHu> of course I cannot but I think you will fix it ;-)
<AnHu> you cannot I mean
<AnHu> ok, I entered the bug on bugzilla
* Riddell adds to TODO list
<AnHu> thanks. Will I get a email, if the satus of the bugzilla entry will be changed?
<JRe> Riddell: It's may be a HAL version trouble
<Riddell> JRe: what sort of trouble?
<JRe> Riddell: checking for the HAL 0.4... searched but not found (and we have HAL 0.5)
<Riddell> hmm
<JRe> => checking if the HAL backend for media:/ sould be compiled... no
<JRe> Riddell: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=DBUS
<Riddell> there should be a patch to update it to 0.5
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> unless I'm getting my HAL versions confused
<\sh> Riddell: somebody can work on knoda...i386/amd64 hk-classes are build ;)
<Riddell> \sh: I'll let you know if I have some spare time :)
<Riddell> maybe AnHu could be a new MOTU :)
<\sh> Riddell: hint on the package? or is anyone working on it ? ;)
<\sh> AnHu: please join #ubuntu-motu and help u ;)
<\sh> s
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: fancy seeing if knoda builds with the new hk-classes?
<JRe> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=111205990319427&w=2
<Riddell> JRe: that's just JRT :)
<JRe> =) =)
<JRe> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101075
<JRe> Riddell: i think we have to patch kdebase/kioslave/media
<AnHu> I, a new MOTU???
<AnHu> I'm not a developer
<\sh> AnHu: but packager ;)
<Riddell> AnHu: plenty room for improvement then :)
<AnHu> \sh: Is there now a german documentation for packaging ?;-)
<Riddell> JRe: I'm sure I already made a patch for it
<JRe> Riddell: mmm ok
<Riddell> JRe: unless I'm getting my HAL versions muddled up
<\sh> AnHu: come on ;)
<Riddell> JRe: look through the changelog
<\sh> AnHu: packaging is easy...fixing bugs is the sport ;)
<JRe> Riddell: ok i am exploring /debian
<\sh> AnHu: and I think the debian new maintainer guide is also translated in german ;)
<\sh> AnHu: u know bad boys with w. smitch and m. lawrence? I'm as well a "donknonothing"
<JRe> Riddell: it was  kubuntu_23_hal_api.diff but it's no more in kdebase/debian/patches
<Riddell> JRe: can you track down a copy?
<Riddell> I wonder where it went to
<JRe> Riddell: I don't have older version of kdebase diff
<JRe> the mistery of the missing patch =)
<JRe> Riddell: on google i find it in http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/ but the website is down
<JRe> Riddell: and on unstable they're still with hal 0.4.8 so they don't have made a patch ATM
<Riddell> hmmm
<JRe> Riddell: I am trying to made such a patch using svn diff with the commits which fixed the bugs
<\sh> Riddell: do we need konq-shellhere anymore?
<Riddell> JRe: I suspect I must have removed it since it wouldn't have applied and maybe I thought it had been backported
<Riddell> or maybe I just went mad
<JRe> Riddell: i am exploring the log of configure.in.in of the 3.4 branche and it seems that it has not been backported
<Riddell> and I don't have access to dev.kubuntu.org.uk now, and I can't find it in morgue
<Riddell> \sh: what's that?
<\sh> Riddell:  "Open shell here" extension for Konqueror
<\sh> but depends on konquere << 3.1.0-0 ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: there's a separate package for that?
<\sh> yes
<Riddell> \sh: well Konqueror already has a Open Terminal Here action so it can be move to morgue
<\sh> Riddell: merci :) 
<Riddell> JRe: try stealing the archlinux one http://cvs.archlinux.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/kde/kdebase/hal-0.5x.patch?cvsroot=Extra&only_with_tag=TESTING
<JRe> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> JRe: the patch was actually a joint effort between me and him so he won't mind :)
<JRe> =)
<JRe> Riddell: on configure.in.in patching, it's necessary to re run autoconf, no ?
<JRe> Riddell: this patch seems to be the good one but i put it in the debian/patches dir but when i build the package the configure script has not been updated
<Riddell> JRe: hmm, that's always evil
<Riddell> run   make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> see if that fixes it
<JRe> Riddell: /j #cdbs
<JRe> Riddell: sorry mistake
<JRe> Riddell: yeah! checking for the HAL... headers /usr/include/hal  libraries /usr/lib
<JRe> Riddell: checking if the HAL backend for media:/ sould be compiled... yes
<Riddell> JRe: awooga
<JRe> Riddell: so it seems that this patch resolve the problem. I am building right now and will test
* JRe is waiting for an external disk plugging party =)
<Riddell> JRe: have you thought about extending your media plugin stuff to be a general HAL listener?
<Riddell> I don't know if that's a good idea or not but it would be cool to have graphical feedback when you plug in a network cable or whatever
<JRe> Riddell: yeah i have thinked about it
<JRe> Riddell: it could be a cool feature and is not hard to implement,since medianotifier listen dcop signals from hal backend
<JRe> Riddell: but i wonder if the user would not be over sollicited
<Riddell> it could be discreet, doesn't have to be the same big popup window, just a bubble or something
<Riddell> JRe: something else that seems to have been lost in kdebase is not adding icons on the desktop of a new user
<JRe> Riddell: yes, right. I think with Plasma, we will have the usefull widgets to do such a thing
<JRe> Riddell: so I'll think on it for KDE 4
<JRe> Riddell: I am going to work also on KFloppy to have a decent drive format application in KDE
<Riddell> JRe: so it will work with more than floppies?
<JRe> (it will work also with usb drives, ...)
<JRe> Riddell: yeah and it will integrated in the services menus
<JRe> Riddell: ok tested now HAL backend is working
<Riddell> JRe: awooga
<Riddell> JRe: can you send me that patch?
<JRe> Riddell: I took the one you give me the URL
<Riddell> ok, groovy
<JRe> Riddell: and runned buildprep, nothing more =)
<JRe> great, the "normal" hard drive are hidden
<JRe> =)
<apokryphos> Riddell: so when there are patches, do I do a patch -p1 < debian/patches/common/foo for each individual file in there (as in, is that it?)
<apokryphos> Since, I get a lot of "FAILED"
<apokryphos> i.e. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2222
<\sh> Riddell: is kde using gamin/inotify?
<Riddell> \sh: gamin yes
<Riddell> which I guess uses inotify in the backend
<\sh> yes
<\sh> we have a serious issue with it
<Riddell> the menu stuff?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> did u ever see it with kde?
<Riddell> nope
<apokryphos> Riddell: what should I do? :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, that's what you do
<Riddell> apokryphos: if it fails you have to fix the patch
<Riddell> which is the nasty bit
<Riddell> apokryphos: what are you packaging?
* apokryphos braces himself
<apokryphos> Riddell: kdetoys for hoary
<apokryphos> there are quite a few of them
<Riddell> apokryphos: I thought you said kdetoys had no patches
<apokryphos> Riddell: the breezy source I got for it had none
<apokryphos> the hoary source seems to have quite a few
<Riddell> apokryphos: just use the breezy source
<apokryphos> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-21
<apokryphos> Riddell: done those (sorry for the delay), shall I put the stuff up somewhere now?
<Riddell> apokryphos: yeah cool
<Riddell> slap them on a web server somewhere
<apokryphos> damn you slow upload speed. Might take a few minutes. 8)
<Riddell> upload is a problem
<apokryphos> I finally got decent download speed (8 megabit), but the cheapos still only give 0.4 upload
<Riddell> London?
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> Bulldog
<apokryphos> Riddell: ok, http://www.giannaros.org/kde3.5/
<apokryphos> be sure to tell me what I did wrong :D
<\sh> Riddell: knoda sync missing python2.4 build-deps..trying to fix ;)
<\sh> latest upload todays morning when I'm getting up
<\sh> Riddell: knoda fixed...uploading now 
<Riddell> excellent
<\sh> done...testit :)
<\sh> Riddell: who is amarok packager for ubuntu? or should I package new amarok 1.3.1?
<Riddell> \sh: amarok has been badly packaged by me and amu in the past (i.e. epoch is > 0)
<\sh> Riddell: I see it..
<Riddell> \sh: I've been avoiding doing amarok 1.3.1 since I don't see any desperate need for it and I've no wish to battle upstream version freeze
<\sh> Riddell: sabdfl wishes to have it ;)
<Riddell> \sh: but it's obviously heavily wanted and if sabdfl wants it then go for it :)
<\sh> Riddell: when it's no hassle
<Riddell> \sh: take a look in svn.debian.org for syncing to the debian packaging
<apokryphos> Quite a lot of people have been asking about it in #kubuntu
<Riddell> apokryphos: and on mailing lists and on bugzilla, but so far nobody has been able to give any reason why they want it
<apokryphos> Riddell: many new features
<Riddell> apokryphos: such as what?
<Riddell> actually didn't mornfall package 1.3?
<\sh> Riddell: not on svn.d.o
<\sh> but http://people.debian.org/~adeodato/packages/amarok-sarge/
<apokryphos> Riddell: they have quite a few on their site, but the whole new wiki tab, proper ipod support etc
<\sh> Riddell: actually I need to patch it again, i think
<apokryphos> amaroK is one of the only apps that gnomers venture into, that's why I think it's important to have (people see it as the part of kubuntu they have)
<apokryphos> oh, and the Knewstuff etc too
<Riddell> \sh: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/people/dato/packages/trunk/amarok/debian/
<\sh> Riddell: yes the same
<\sh> Riddell: but if I change now the version without epoch..which is greater? 2: or 1.3.1?
<Riddell> \sh: you still need the epoch
<allee> Riddell: FWIW for next kde-announce msg: s/5.04/5.10/
<\sh> Riddell: need to merge the changelog 
<Riddell> allee: tsk, silly me (and kde-apps.org), thanks for spotting
<Riddell> \sh: yeah, just do that in whatever seems the most sensible way
<\sh> yepp
<allee> \sh: nobody can beat an epoch. Once introduced one can't get rid of it.  dpkg --compare-versions x.y op u.v
<\sh> allee: yeah...I only have to take care, that the changelog is in sync 
<\sh> and this is more mess then ever ;)
<allee> merging is pure fun *grin*
<\sh> allee: GO AWAY *eg*
<\sh> Riddell: what is kubuntu_02_gstreamer_output.patch? 
<\sh> ah only just some fixes in a config file....ba
<Riddell> \sh: dunno, what's in it?  what does the changelog say?
<\sh> -            <default>alsasink</default>
<\sh> +            <default>osssink</default>
<Riddell> alsasink had some problems for people
<apokryphos> Riddell: any major errors in the .debs; is it worth me trying something else small? =)
<Riddell> apokryphos: kdetoys?  worked just great for me
<Riddell> thanks very much
* apokryphos does a happy dance
<Riddell> kdepim is small and easy :)
* apokryphos goes for it
<Riddell> (not really)
<apokryphos> I thought not :D
<apokryphos> Riddell: should I go for that then or a smaller one? 
<Riddell> kdegames is probably another small easy one
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> wondering if I'll be able to get past fixing patches if need be
<Riddell> I seem to remember JRe also offered to help package 3.5 beta :)
<\sh> building amarok-1.3.1
<\sh> Riddell: u want 3.5 for breezy? ,-)
<Riddell> \sh: maybe we can convince sabdfl to delay breezy to allow in 3.5 :)
<\sh> Riddell: hahaha...lets try ;)
<JRe> Riddell: right!
<\sh> ok..lets wait one hour for amarok
<Riddell> JRe: let me know if you want me to assign something out to you
<JRe> Riddell: tell me what package needs building
<JRe> (i have an amd 64)
<Riddell> JRe: then you have a choice of either rebuilding stuff for amd64 or packaging new stuff in a 386 chroot
<JRe> what modules of kde3.5 are not packaged already ?
<Riddell> JRe: done is libs, base, utils and toys
<Riddell> multimedia, pim, network, edu are next I guess
<JRe> Riddell: ok I can work on kdepim
<Riddell> woo!
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/3.5-src/
<JRe> Riddell: there is a repo with the already built kde 3.5 libs and base?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages
<JRe> Install KDE 3.5 beta1 kdelibs and kdebase (ask Riddell for URL)
<Riddell> oh yes, that would help
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1 breezy main
<apokryphos> only one patch this time, with one fail:
<apokryphos> Hunk #1 FAILED at 6.
<apokryphos> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file kbounce/Makefile.am.rej
<\sh> ok..amarok build fine...reapplying gstreamer patch...rebuilding...uploading to my webserver
<apokryphos> \sh: what's the URL? Mind if I test?
<\sh> apokryphos: I rebuild now with the gestreamer patch...give me 20 mins...
<Riddell> apokryphos: maybe the patch is now in KDE?
<apokryphos> of course
<apokryphos> Riddell: I'll check
<\sh> apokryphos: but then deb http://archive.linux-server.org/ breezy/i386/ 
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> patch failed
<apokryphos> Riddell: oop, indeed it is.
<apokryphos> will remove the patch
<apokryphos> Riddell: sorry, no, if I'm reading the patch correctly... seems to be a patch for Makefile.am, but doesn't seem to have the extra line that the patch has. Makefile.am.rej does though
<apokryphos> not sure if that's significant
<\sh> Riddell: your gstreamer patch made it upstream ;)
<\sh> apokryphos: try it now
<\sh> Riddell: ok with u for 1.3.1?
<apokryphos> \sh: seems to work perfectly -- tried all the engines.
<apokryphos> Great stuff :)
<\sh> ok..
<JRe> Riddell: the version of these packages is 3.4.91, rught ?
<JRe> s/rught/right/
<apokryphos> JRe: yeah
<\sh> wow...it works perfectly
<\sh> and looks nice
<JRe> \sh: where are the 1.3.1 packages ?
<\sh> deb http://archive.linux-server.org/ breezy/i386/
<JRe> \sh: thanks!
<\sh> Riddell: I will talk to mdz tonight..and then we can upload
<JRe> ho nice we will maybe have them in breezy
<\sh> JRe: thats sabdfls plan
<JRe> \sh: it's a good idea because 1.3.1 version is really nice (tested it on unstable)
<\sh> ok..now for wine
<\sh> 20050830 ;)
<JRe> there is an option in pbuilderrc that I can set to have a i386 arch instead of amd64 ?
<JRe> export DEBIAN_BUILDARCH=i386 ?
<JRe> ok the right command is env ARCH=i386 sudo pdebuild
<JRe> pbuilder rocks
<apokryphos> Ok, determined that the patch isn't applied in the Makefile.am definitely, and so there's a .rej. Not sure why it hasn't applied... it's only an extra  -lartskde  ..should I just add it in to the Makefile.am?
<JRe> apokryphos: maybe the context text has changes and it's why the patch is rejected
<JRe> s/changes/changed/
<JRe> apokryphos: so make a brand new patch which does exactly the same thing
<apokryphos> alrighty, I'll try, thanks.
<JRe> mmm configure: WARNING: bluetooth/bluetooth.h: present but cannot be compiled
<apokryphos> JRe: is there a particular way I should create the patch? Only really used to doing svn patches
<JRe> apokryphos: if it's a cdbs patch use cdbs-edit-patch nameofthepatch
<\sh> apokryphos / riddell: http://pastebin.com/365499
<JRe> apokryphos: if it's with dpatch use dpatch-edit-patch nameofthepatch
<apokryphos> JRe: how do I know which it is? 
<JRe> apokryphos: take a look in the rules file
<apokryphos> JRe: include ...cdbs. That's it, I take it.
<JRe> apokryphos: include debian/cdbs/simple-patchsys.mk ???
<apokryphos> that's right
<Riddell> apokryphos: is it a cdbs package?
<\sh> JRe: did u have problems with 1.3.1 packages of amarok?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I have little idea of what that even is. It's for kbounce
<JRe> \sh: no on unstable it was fine
<\sh> JRe: and with the packages from me now on breezy?
<Riddell> \sh: where are your breezy packages?
<JRe> \sh: I have not tried already
<\sh> deb http://archive.linux-server.org/ breezy/i386/
<\sh> apokryphos / riddell: http://pastebin.com/365499 <--- thats one problem report of a user
<mitsuhiko> moin
<Riddell> hello mitsuhiko 
<mitsuhiko> here comes another amarok tester
<apokryphos> I get amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.   too
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's expected
<mitsuhiko> apokryphos: that's expected
<mitsuhiko> arr. to late
<apokryphos> Apart from that, I don't get anything else really
<Riddell> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<Riddell> KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...
<mitsuhiko> \sh: as i said. works very well with my checkinstall deb but refuses to work with the dcop server if i use yours
<Riddell> hmm
<\sh> Riddell: I adjusted the depends of amarok after the first package accordingly to your 1.2.4 package...so it will install now only amarok-gstreamer
<mitsuhiko> \sh: thx
<\sh> by default
<mitsuhiko> \sh: and something else is strange. alsasrc doesn't appear in the gstreamer list
<Riddell> \sh: I doin't see that on the package I just downloaded, "Depends: amarok-engines" it doesn't mention gstreamer
<mitsuhiko> \sh: if I delete the amarok config it starts one time and crashes afterwards :)
<\sh> Riddell: i didn't build it until now..have to wait for wine
<Riddell> \sh: right
<Riddell> oh for god sakes amarok, how do I get to my songs!
<Riddell> I just want a playlist with all my music in it damnit!
<\sh> Package: amarok
<\sh> Architecture: any
<\sh> Depends: amarok-gstreamer | amarok-engines | amarok-engine, ${shlibs:Depends}
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: scan your music directory
<\sh> this is updated version
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: don't that (through build-collection).  but no songs appear in the playlist
<Riddell> s/don't/done/
<\sh> the playlist appears only after build-collection
<\sh> what you want is files ;)
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: hm. that was the only thing that worked for me
<Riddell> I have files, nothing has appeared
<\sh> works for me
<mitsuhiko> can someone check if alsasrc appears in the gstreamer config page in amarok?
<apokryphos> you can of course drag from konqueror into playlist
<mitsuhiko> s/alsasrc/alsaink
<Riddell> ah, build collection again and it's put them all in collection
<\sh> mitsuhiko: it's amarok default...oss instead of alsa
<mitsuhiko> \sh: thx for the font page btw. works good
<Riddell> now how do I get a playlist with everything in it?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: i refuse to use oss!
<\sh> mitsuhiko: 1.2.4 had a riddell patch for that to use oss instead of alsa...and amarok 1.3.1 has it now as default in it...
<mitsuhiko> \sh: why should i use oss?
<apokryphos> Riddell: everything from your collection, or all your music? If you drag all the files into the playlist then you can save the playlist
<\sh> mitsuhiko: amarok-1.3.1/amarok/src/engine/gst/config/gstconfig.kcfg
<Riddell> why should I have to drag everything into the middle?  I just want it to show me all my songs by default damnit
<Riddell> grr
<apokryphos> Riddell: you have to tell it where to look first, of course :)
<\sh> Riddell: it should play musik
<Riddell> apokryphos: I have told it where to look, but then nothing appears in the playlist unless I selection everything in "collection" and drag it on
<Riddell> which is crazy
<apokryphos> Yes, it's a different method. Static playlist, not a dynamic one.
<apokryphos> (though you can make dynamic playlists too somehow)
<Riddell> apokryphos: how do I make one of those?
<\sh> mitsuhiko: which version did u checkinstalled?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: 1.3.0
<\sh> JRe: do u have on unstable alsalink in 1.3.0?
<apokryphos> Riddell: don't really know, I could try to find out. It is possible though -- click on "Playlists" on the navigation there on the left
<mitsuhiko> \sh: my soundcard can't mix different sounds when using oss
<mitsuhiko> so i use the much better alsa
<Riddell> Smart Playlists->Collection->All Collection
<Riddell> that is stupidly hard to find
<\sh> mitsuhiko: this is not the problem...the thing is it's not in the source...
<mitsuhiko> Oo
<apokryphos> Riddell: some built up anger towards dear amaroK ;-)
<\sh> mitsuhiko: which release version of amarok did u use for checkinstall? or build by yourself?
<Riddell> apokryphos: too right, this thing need major usability thrown at it with a brick
<mitsuhiko> \sh: here on my hoary pc i used 1.3-beta3, on the breezy machine 1.3
<mitsuhiko> afaik. i'll check
<\sh> mitsuhiko: selfbuild?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: jep
<mitsuhiko> \sh: the strange X-Server Message is from Xnest btw
<tvo> Riddell:kde3.4.91 version of kio-locate --> http://home.casema.nl/junk/kio-locate_0.4.3-0ubuntu1.{orig.tar.gz,diff.gz,dsc}
<\sh> mitsuhiko: ok
<tvo> Riddell: sorry, this is the link: http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/junk/kio-locate_0.4.3-0ubuntu1.{orig.tar.gz,diff.gz,dsc}
<\sh> Riddell: but u didn't have any problems starting amarok?
<\sh> only the obvious user error ;)
<Riddell> \sh: well it crashed
<Riddell> which I guess is a problem
<mitsuhiko> rofl
<\sh> yes it is
<\sh> strange
<\sh> it's running now here for 1 hour
<Riddell> removing my ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok stopped it crashing on startup
<Riddell> stupidly I didn't save them so I can't go and find out what the problem was
<\sh> with 80gb of mp3 inside
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: same for me
<Riddell> \sh: does crossfading work?
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: crash on startup?
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: but after first amarok restart it crashes again
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> taglib doesn't seem to be too happy
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> no....it's not enabled
<mitsuhiko> http://pastebin.com/365499 <== helps maybe
* apokryphos can't report any crashes yet
<\sh> Riddell: gstreamer engine
<\sh> Riddell: xine engine it's enable
<\sh> d
<\sh> come on wine...compile u stupid brainfck
<mitsuhiko> <homer>hm. brainfuck</homer>
<\sh> and crossfading with xine is working nicely
<\sh> and xine engine has also alsa
<Riddell> I'm sure crossfading used to work fine
<\sh> Riddell: in 1.2.4 i had problems with gstreamer engine...
<\sh>  GStreamer-engine was rewritten. The crossfading feature was removed for now (it didn't work right with recent GStreamer versions). Improvements: 1) Reduced CPU usage 2) Reduced latency 3) Increased stability
<\sh> upstream changes
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> why is crossfading so difficult i wonder
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: because oss only supports one sound source
<mitsuhiko> but alsa could do it out of the box afaik
<\sh> Riddell: any idea to get alsa back into gstreamer engine?
<Riddell> the crossfading is done by gstreamer, not the sound driver
<Riddell> \sh: nope, does the configure output complain about missing alsa anything?
<\sh> Riddell: not that I saw
<\sh> Riddell: but it's not even in the gst config stuff...only ossink
<Riddell> \sh: seems it was disabled for 1.3.1, it's back now in SVN
<mitsuhiko> \sh: i think i've found the problem
<Riddell> \sh: because it caused crashes
<\sh> Riddell: so for 1.3.1 we don't have alsa 
<\sh> for gstreamer
<Riddell> \sh: yep
<\sh> Riddell: ok...but we're sure to have it in breezy?
<Riddell> \sh: to have what?
<\sh> Riddell: to have 1.3.1 in breezy? I have to talk to mdz this evening...:( 
<\sh> and wine is bugging me as well *bytinginmydesk*
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: what problem have you found?
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: sill working on it :(
<mitsuhiko> s/sill/still
<tvo> Riddell: you can give me another package to package somewhere this weekend
<mitsuhiko> \sh: hey. it's working..
<mitsuhiko> but not as i expected
<\sh> mitsuhiko: what is it?
<Riddell> tvo: a KDE 3.5 package?
<tvo> Riddell: yup
<mitsuhiko> \sh: first starup --> crash
<Riddell> tvo: have you done one already?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: second start --> working
<tvo> Riddell: well, kio-locate ;)
<\sh> mitsuhiko: sqlite?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: jep
<tvo> Riddell: Armin released a 0.4.3 and i just ran it through pbuilder bladieblah and upped it, you got the link?
<\sh> mitsuhiko: this is one thing I can live with ;)
<mitsuhiko> \sh: /me also, because i'm using mysql and nfs
<Riddell> tvo: are there any differences?  has your stuff gone into it?
<mitsuhiko> but in this test case i tried the default values
<\sh> mitsuhiko: yes...but I wonder why it didn't crash for me
<\sh> mitsuhiko: cause I'm using sqlite 
<mitsuhiko> hm
<mitsuhiko> dunno
<tvo> Riddell: yes, it's my 0.4.2tvo0.2 with a few additions to gui / docs, and a german translation, no code changes
<\sh> ok..I'm taking a nap now...and will talk to mdz about freeze break
<tvo> he put 0.4.2tvo0.2 and 0.4.3 on his website at the same time, and send me the .diff between them
<tvo> s/send/sent/
<tvo> Riddell: so I branched and patched and created a package of 0.4.3
<Riddell> tvo: but probably not worth getting it into ubuntu archives
<mitsuhiko> \sh: working
<\sh> mitsuhiko: ok...
<tvo> Riddell: not official breezy repos, way too much hassle with all kinds of freezes probably
<mitsuhiko> \sh: but crashing when using xine, alsa and enabling fading
<tvo> Riddell: are you trying to get kde 3.5 into ubuntu archives? or will it be like 3.4.2 for hoary?
<\sh> mitsuhiko: hmmm...no
<\sh> mitsuhiko: STRANGE....
<\sh> mitsuhiko: it's working here
<mitsuhiko> \sh: mom
<mitsuhiko> \sh: http://img321.imageshack.us/my.php?image=donthavefuckingarts2gz.png
<mitsuhiko> only happens on my gnome account
<\sh> mitsuhiko: I'm running gnome ;)
<mitsuhiko> but i don't have arts
<\sh> mitsuhiko: I don't have arts either
<mitsuhiko> you're the programming dude --> fix it ^^
<\sh> mitsuhiko: in my kde profile i switched off arts
<\sh> mitsuhiko: but I think this comes from clean config...so no config file?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: fresh user account
<mitsuhiko> i deleted blackbird. only for you :)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> mitsuhiko: ok...try to disable arts in your kconftrol
<\sh> kcontrol even
<mitsuhiko> ok. mom
<mitsuhiko> ok
<mitsuhiko> disabled
<mitsuhiko> but
<mitsuhiko> positive: only one error message :)
<mitsuhiko> negative: amarok still crashing
<\sh> grmpf
<mitsuhiko> "xine konnte keine Audio-Treiber starten"
<\sh> thats no crash...it's a warning
<\sh> mitsuhiko: in "Einstellungen -> Engines" is arts as default?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: nein. alsa
<mitsuhiko> (wenn du jetzt amarok meinst)
<mitsuhiko> arr. why i'm writing german? *gnabber*
<\sh> mitsuhiko: hmm..und du hast esd laufen?
<\sh> sht
<mitsuhiko> ^^
<\sh> lol
<mitsuhiko> no esd running
<\sh> mitsuhiko: arts or xine->arts?
<\sh> grmpf
<mitsuhiko> xine->alsa
<\sh> hmm...just running here with xine->alsa..moment
<mitsuhiko> \sh: erm. that's the same configuration as i'm running
<\sh> yes..and no crash... just restarted the boogy
<mitsuhiko> .oO(should i tell him, that everything works fine using amarok 1.3.0? better not)
<mitsuhiko> \sh: hint: working without problem when i'm using KDE
<\sh> mitsuhiko: 1.3.1?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: jep
<Riddell> \sh:   amarok-gstreamer: Depends: gstreamer0.8-mad but it is not installable
<\sh> Riddell: installed here
<mitsuhiko> root@majakin:~# apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mad
<mitsuhiko> gstreamer0.8-mad - MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<Riddell> it's in universe
<mitsuhiko> jep
<mitsuhiko> amarok too
<Riddell> amarok is in main
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: did i missed something?
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> he is right
<mitsuhiko> wow
<\sh> -mad are the mp3 stuff
<Riddell> it shouldn't compile against it, it's all plugins
<Riddell> just installed amarok 1.3.1 on top of 1.2 and it's working fine
<\sh> Riddell: fixed..it was an error in substvars
<Riddell> apart from it seems to think my Abba collection is authored by Academy of St Martin in the Fields
<mitsuhiko> \sh: so amarok can play out-of-the box only ogg?
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: out the box it can play whatever it has gstreamer plugins for
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: not mp3 :)
<\sh> mitsuhiko: yes
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: we don't have mp3 plugins in the box so no
<\sh> mitsuhiko: gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe because unsupported
<Riddell> because of evil patents
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: i thought restricted could be a proper home for -mad
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: I havn't heard of that, although it's not a daft idea
<\sh> we don't want to pay patent fees
<mitsuhiko> .oO(fuck software patents)
<\sh> anyways...I will take a nap for one hour...
<\sh> please leave a query or whatever....will catch up later...
<mitsuhiko> \sh: small update
<mitsuhiko> \sh: works well using xine and esd, but having again the problem with dcopserver
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: what's the problem?
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: german error message
<mitsuhiko> mom
<mitsuhiko> correcting.. english
<mitsuhiko> There was an error setting up the inter-process communications for KDE. This Message retunred by the System was
<mitsuhiko> Could not read network connection list:
<mitsuhiko>  /home/blackbird/.DCOPServer_majakin_0
<mitsuhiko> Please check that the dcopserver is running!
<Riddell> mitsuhiko: under KDE?
<Riddell> or gnome?
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: gnome
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: when i delete the amarok config everything works 2 restarts
<Riddell> hmm
<mitsuhiko> Riddell: worked in 1.3.0 without a problem
<\sh> back from nap
<\sh> so any objections toward amarok 1.3.1 in breezy?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: look above
<\sh> mitsuhiko: ok...
<mitsuhiko> :)
<\sh> I think it's more a problem with some custom setups
<mitsuhiko> \sh: works without a problem in 1.3.0
<mitsuhiko> and 2 times after deleting the config
<\sh> mitsuhiko: well..from 1.2.4 to 1.3.1 worked he as well :) 
<\sh> here even
<mitsuhiko> hm
<mitsuhiko> maybe i'm to stupid ^^
<\sh> but I know that amarok had problems with upgrades 
<\sh> ok from mdz
<\sh> doing a last testbuild to see if all depends/suggests etc. are in the right place
<mitsuhiko> \sh: KeyStrokes Font powered by a Friend of \sh in Action: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WikiSandkasten
<\sh> mitsuhiko: u found something for u?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: jep
<\sh> mitsuhiko: if you find some new fonts which are not in the archive...please add..i think djsnoopy will love it :) 
<mitsuhiko> \sh: i found at least 5000 of them: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9883
<\sh> mitsuhiko: when they're not in crazyfonts.de please add :)
<mitsuhiko> O_o
<mitsuhiko> .oO(\sh must think i can slow down the time)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> amarok upload now
<JRe> nice :)
* Riddell braces
<\sh> Riddell: I will get all the blame when some things are not working 
<Riddell> \sh: just blame it on sabdfl, he forced it in :)
<\sh> Riddell: he tested it ;)
<\sh> amarok just finished to compile on all three main archs..welcome it warmly :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-22
<hunger> Riddell: The new 3.5 kdm theme has all messed up fonts here (130dpi display): They run over icons and everything.
<apokryphos> \sh: how did the amaroking go?
* apokryphos is really hoping it gets in
<crimsun> apokryphos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/a/amarok/2:1.3.1-0ubuntu1/
<\sh> apokryphos: hit the archives long ago :)
<apokryphos> heh, ok, great stuff.
<\sh> apokryphos: say thx to mark and matt :)
<apokryphos> crimsun: it's in breezy now
<crimsun> apokryphos: I know
<apokryphos> \sh: allowing it in? Cool. 8)
<crimsun> we're more current than OpenSUSE ;)
<\sh> apokryphos: yes..mark wanted it..and matt said yes..
<apokryphos> Mark using kde apps? Perfect; will have to jump on him for the full conversion :D
<apokryphos> he does seem to know quite a bit about kde though; saw his talk at the kde aKademy; good stuff
<\sh> apokryphos: no...he is listening 
<\sh> apokryphos: and reads MLs
<\sh> apokryphos: he likes the community work :)
<\sh> apokryphos: anyways..it was matt decision to break the freeze
<apokryphos> good to hear
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> KGet integration with Konqueror seems to be completely bust
<apokryphos> understandable to not have it as a default (though I think it would be cool for 3.5, since they've done the whole "make kget cool" project, and it actually looks nice now), but still 8)
<\sh> apokryphos: do u see amaroks memory leak?
<apokryphos> \sh: the one from your repo or one in breezy now?
<\sh> the one in breezy 
<apokryphos> Your one ran fine for the couple of hours I used it (as I mentioned). Just fired up breezy one now -- no problems yet
<\sh> apokryphos: it's the same actually
<\sh> because I have a bugreport about mem leak and it's true
<apokryphos> no idiosyncrasies from amarok yet
<\sh> but only when it plays mp3
<apokryphos> I only ever play mp3s
<\sh> gsrteamer0.8-mad
<apokryphos> hm, I use xine engine
<apokryphos> but wait, you're saying the problem's with -mad? Doesn't everyone in ubu-gnome use that for mp3s?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> I know it's there...but I'm not sure if it's amarok itself, or gstreamer...I guess it's gstreamer
<apokryphos> I doubt it. Surely others would've noticed it (and previous versions of amarok would have had the problem, no?)
<\sh> apokryphos: 1.2.4 had problems as well 
<apokryphos> weird, never heard anyone report such things in IRC, and I used gstreamer engine myself for a few days
<apokryphos> could be another annoying sporadic one
<apokryphos> (like Konqueror crashes, gah)
<\sh> apokryphos: if u see something please comment on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15617
<apokryphos> will do
<\sh> thx
<apokryphos> will run gst engine too for the timebeing
<apokryphos> bug so far looks, erm, helpful :D
<mitsuhiko> moin all
<author_> hi guys
<\sh> hi author_ 
<author_> hi \sh
<hunger> Is it possible to move the kdm theme files into /etcc?
<hunger> I need to adjust the font sizes and those settings keep getting overwritten on updates.
<Riddell> hunger: adjust the sizes to something that works and I'll include that in the next update
<\sh> Riddell: the mem leak in amarok is back...and I think it's the engines
<mitsuhiko> \sh: amarok sucks :(
<mitsuhiko> \sh: crashes while playing. for testing i compiled 1.3.1 also and i'm getting the same errors
<mitsuhiko> \sh: maybe you should upload 1.3-beta3
<\sh> too late
<\sh> I had those crashes  too this morning after starting up my laptop...
<\sh> but only with gstreamer
<\sh> engine
<Riddell> does kaffeine video work for people?
<\sh> no
<\sh> i have a funny colorful display..but no video...
<\sh> gstreamer that is
<mitsuhiko> strange. gstreamer worked everytime fine for me
<\sh> lemme try xine engine
<\sh> xine engine works correct
<Mez> why has the whole of KDE been rebuilt?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: you're right. xine seems to work
<mitsuhiko> very strange
<Mez> ooh, I like the new artwork
<hunger> Mez: So do I... but the fonts are too big in the kdm theme here.
<Mez> not for me, though my desktop icons seem bigger for some reason
<mitsuhiko> new artwork?
<mitsuhiko> anyone screenshots?
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/newartwork.png
<Mez> just the desktop wallpper, but it's a start
<mitsuhiko> Mez: nice
<mitsuhiko> Mez: you should replace the crystal iconset with nouvaXT
<Mez> .../
<mitsuhiko> :)
<Mez> what is that?
<Mez> I cant find it anywhere
<mitsuhiko> Mez: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26449
<_tonio> hi
<_tonio> I was discussing with DH concerning a package that gives :non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libkatalog.so.0.0.0 usr/lib/libkatalog.so with lintian
<Riddell> _tonio: DH?
<Riddell> oh, daniel
<_tonio> is it really a problem if a package installs a lib if there is no corresponding dev package ?
<_tonio> Daniel (dh@mailempfang.de)
<_tonio> he is not sure of what to think of that error
<Riddell> _tonio: if that package is the only package that's going to use that library I don't see a problem, but it shouldn't then install dev files like .h and unnecessary symlinks
<_tonio> I have seen that your katapult package is built the same way
<_tonio> so I can paste that to Daniel
<Riddell> you can try, me and Daniel don't always agree on packaging best practice :)
<_tonio> and because I have you, the is a change in breezy on katapult package, it seems to be configure not to display in the tray right ?
<_tonio> yes I know Daniel is STRICT ! But that helps progressing lol
<_tonio> I'm gonna package about 23 kde apps this week ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: yes, unnecessary systray icons are evil
<Riddell> _tonio: cool, what are you going to package?
<_tonio> well the non displaying of katapult causes a problem if you change the global hotkeys to fit for example to windows one
<_tonio> you loose the alt+space and have no possibility to change it 
<_tonio> let me tell you.......
<Riddell> _tonio: well why would you change it to that then 
<_tonio> why ? because I unfortunatly have to work with both all the day and having the same shorcuts is better ;)
<_tonio> so I generally change kde defaut hotkeys to fit to windows ones
<Riddell> and you changed katapult to what?
<_tonio> well that's specific I admit, but hidding the icon can cause a problem if you want to play with hotkeys.....
<_tonio> I didn't change katapult to something
<Riddell> you changed KDE to "windows shortcuts"?
<_tonio> it was alt+space, like by default, but apparently changing the global hotkeys crashed that
<_tonio> windows hotkeys excuse me
<_tonio> that causes katapult's alt+space not to work
<Riddell> I just changed KDE to "Windows Scheme with Win Key" and it's still there
<Riddell> are you sure you have katapult running?
<_tonio> yep
<_tonio> Certainly a local problem, I'll check by myself, forget that ;)
<_tonio> so here is the list of package i'm gonna add (of approved)
<_tonio> scribus KleanSweep soundKonverter KDing Klear Keepass/L Tellico kxmame iList Qanava KDE DVD Authoring Wizard Wireless Assistant Smb4K kdetv  KCheckGmail KDM Theme Manager katalog klamav kbootsplash kinstaller
<_tonio> KFTPGrabber (update to last beta more stable that 0.6)
<_tonio> Qtparted (upgrade to 0.4.5)
<_tonio> ahhhhhhhhh switching to windows hotkeys puts alt+space activate "window operations menu"
<Riddell> _tonio: scribus has been packaged
<Riddell> _tonio: I'm pretty sure smb4k has too
<_tonio> ah ?
<_tonio> okay, I didn't actually look at the package list
<_tonio> I have a problem with gpg
<_tonio> do you know if gpg.conf file has disapeared in the last version ?
<Riddell> ~/.gnupg/options has always been the GPG configuration file
<\sh> _tonio: kcheckgmail is packaged as well
<\sh> katalog i saw somewhere
<_tonio> Riddell: strangly it has dissapeared... I didn't touch at that for month, well I recreated it, bizarre............
<_tonio> \sh: katalog isn't packaged, what you saw is probably my uploaded one no ?
<\sh> _tonio: where? on revu?
<_tonio> yep
<\sh> this can be ;)
<_tonio> still a problem with rpath actually, I'm correcting this
<_tonio> the problem is that I lost my key during a HDD crash.........
<_tonio> I have to wait for sirestart to validate my access with the new key
<_tonio> \sh: concerning adept, if wy have suggestions can we email the dev ? Or is he too busy ?
<\sh> _tonio: what? sorry...I'm watching go-open video right now ;)
<_tonio> ah no pb
<_tonio> well there is an important feature that is not in adept actually, and I didn't see anything concerning the addition of that in the future
<_tonio> a function to system the system state, and import that on another machine, in order to reinstall al the packages easilly
<_tonio> I always use that in synaptic, and even kynaptic has it...
<Riddell> _tonio: how do you do that in kynaptic?
<_tonio>  Riddell let me check
<_tonio> Riddell: in fact I never use kynaptic, but there are 2 options "import marked changes" and "export marked changes"
<_tonio> isn't thatexporting the selections ? or maybe just what you changed before applying ?
<_tonio> okay I looked and it doesn't add already packages, just unapplyed changes... But the algo is about the same that synaptic, and the exported file is exactly the same synthax...
<_tonio> Riddell: and to finish it is possible to import the synaptic export to install everything
<Riddell> _tonio: how do you do it i synaptic?
<_tonio> file
<_tonio> export marked changes
<_tonio> or import
<_tonio> if you import an export done with synaptic is seems to work
<Riddell> I don't have those options in synaptic
<_tonio> hu ?
<Riddell> File menu has Read Markings and Save Markings
<_tonio> strange, I don't have that.....
<Riddell> in breezy
<_tonio> but in any case it is like kynaptic except that the export doesn't export the actuall selection...
<_tonio> But hacking this part of code should be very easy I assume....
<_tonio> Riddell: I have breezy lol ;)
<Riddell> strange.  but file a wishlist for adept on bugs.kde.org asking for package selection import and export
<_tonio> yep, that's a must have !
<_tonio> you can try to import in kynaptic a synaptic selection, it'll work ;)
<Riddell> well I could if my synaptic wanted to export its selecitons
<_tonio> arf ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: do you want a synaptic export to test ? with dcc
<Riddell> _tonio: sure.  URL please
<_tonio> Riddell: arf freenode dosn't allow... (i'm not registered)
<_tonio> your email please ?
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<_tonio> Riddell: mail is sent
<_tonio> sorry but my webserver is down at the moment and I don't have apache installed ;)
<_tonio> so I didn't have any account for giving you an URL
<Riddell> \sh: amarok was doing evil things to my computer this morning having left it on over night, which was me thinking that 1.3.1 is broken but I just relised I have 1.2.4 installed
<\sh> Riddell: oops...
<Riddell> _tonio: that KDM theme is cool
<Riddell> opinions?  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29215
<Tm_T> one moment...
<\sh> Riddell: try it with 1.3.1 ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: uhm, are you serious?
<Tm_T> TAKE IT TAKE IT!! =)
<Tm_T> niiice
<Tm_T> (too muvh coffee&chocolate, sorry)
<Riddell> \sh: try what?
<\sh> Riddell: amarok running the whole night
<Riddell> \sh: will do tonight
<\sh> Riddell: will do it as well...have enough mp3s for the night
<Tm_T> \sh: ?
<Tm_T> I do it every night (almost)
<Tm_T> 1.3.1
<Tm_T> so what's the problem?
<\sh> Tm_T: 1.3.1 with gstreamer engine? and mad plugin?
<\sh> Tm_T: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15617
<Tm_T> gst yes, and mad... I think yes
<\sh> no mem leak
<Tm_T> haven't noticed yet
<Tm_T> I'll test it
<_tonio> Riddell: I love that kdm+wallpaper, really ;)
<Riddell> I wonder if it's too Mac OS X
<\sh> Riddell: woooo
<\sh> nice
<Riddell> hunger: could you try that theme on your display?
<_tonio> for those who want to test here is the associated wallpaper : http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29175
<_tonio> I didn't found the icon theme the guy is using, which is beautifull too !!
<mitsuhiko> hi KaiL
<author_> re
<mitsuhiko> wb author_
<mitsuhiko> author_: you've got a underscore
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: yo
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-23
<Mez> Riddell, you already do have access to katapult svn
<Riddell> Mez: berlios svn+ssh doesn't like my password
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> ?
<Mez> I cant do anything if that's the case
<Mez> you should have access it's all set up this end
<Riddell> hmm, suspect it's a ssh key issue then
<Riddell> refreshed.  6 hours to see if it'll work
<Mez> lol
<Mez> just upload your key through the wenbsite
<Mez> or something
<Mez> or use your berlios password
<Mez> if your berlios and your ssh key are different, try both
<Mez> I can never teell the sdifference between ther prompts for them
<Riddell> Mez: could you apt-get install kde-guidance and see if the modules appear in systemsettings?
<Riddell> or anyone else who is still awake
<Riddell> do an apt-get update first
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> I wish I could
<Riddell> Tm_T: why can't you?
<Tm_T> lack of proper connection
<Riddell> what's improper about it?
<Tm_T> gprs in windows machine
<Mez> Riddell: breezy ok?
<Tm_T> meaning, 3kt/s laggy unstable connection, and I can't get this working in linux :/
<Mez> kt ?
<Tm_T> kb
<Tm_T> I hope I get my adsl soon
<Mez> what am i looking for in system settings riddell?
<Riddell> Mez: three extra (pixelated) icons in the bottom row
<Mez> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Mez>   python-kde3 python2.4-kde3 python2.4-qt3 python2.4-sip4-qt3
<Mez> Suggested packages:
<Mez>   python-qt3-doc
<Mez> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Mez>   python-kde3 python2.4-kde3 python2.4-qt3 python2.4-sip4-qt3
<Mez> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Mez>   kde-guidance
<Mez> 1 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Mez> Riddell: I dont know if they're extra, buyt I have 2 pixelated icons on the bottom row
<Mez> actually
<Mez> 3
<Mez> disk and filesystemes, users and groups, and system services
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> thanks
<Mez> though
<Riddell> actually try clicking on one, see if it complains
<Mez> "the module systemservices could not be loaded"
<Riddell> gah
<Mez> "library files for libpython2.4.so" not in path
<Riddell> what happens when you run serviceconfig from the command line?
<Mez> one sec
<Mez> you just need a Depends: python2.4-dev
<Mez> i installed it and it works now
<Riddell> huh?
<Mez> I just ran
<Riddell> weird, what does that add?
<Mez> /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so
<Mez> :P
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$ dpkg -L python2.4-dev | grep so
<Mez> /usr/lib/python2.4/doc/tools/mksourcepkg
<Mez> /usr/include/python2.4/classobject.h
<Mez> /usr/lib/python2.4/config/libpython2.4.so
<Mez> /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$        
<Mez> I'm really confused as to how I knew that would work ....
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> Riddell, gpg --export-key --armor keyid | apt-key add -
<Riddell> Mez: mmm, now I just need to work out how to correcly sign these things
<Mez> Apt-repos?
<Mez> I can help with that
<Mez> It's not that hard
<Mez> but it's a shame you dont have my old one
<Mez> do you have your old Packages.gz thing?
<Mez> I used that as my base script :D
<Riddell> old Packages.gz thing?
<Mez> the thing that for hoary-341 used to generate the packages.gz for you
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1/ARCHIVE
<Mez> Ridell: thats near enough right...
<Mez> except you just need a couple of things at the top to set the distro and stuff right for the Release files
<Tm_T> Mez: you're some kind of wizard? :o
<Tm_T> ;p
<Mez> Tm_T ???
<Tm_T> joking :p
<Mez> yeah, i know, I just didnt get it
<Mez> Origin: Ubuntu
<Mez> Label: Ubuntu
<Mez> Suite: hoary-backports
<Mez> Version: 5.04
<Mez> Codename: hoary
<Mez> Architectures: i386 amd64 powerpc
<Mez> Components: main restricted universe multiverse
<Mez> Description: Ubuntu Hoary Backports
<Mez> that sort of thing
<Tm_T> never saw riddell asking help before, I think you are precious to us, very good :)
<Mez> lol - Riddell asks for help a lot of the times
<Riddell> I always ask Mez for help, he's my saviour
<Mez> but, usually it's just on those little annoyi9ng things that you cant learn unless somone tells you, or you've done it before
<Mez> lol
<Mez> and usually, I've done it before
<Tm_T> good to have you here :)
<Mez> Riddell, you trying to get me to buy your drinks at UBZ?  :P
<Mez> Riddell: I'm actually going to have a shufty through the apt-ftparchive man page- do you have anywhere I can rsync that archive?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1.tar.gz
<Riddell> 363MB
<Mez> Length: 419,154,234 (400M) [application/x-tar] 
<Riddell> mm, yes
<Riddell> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Riddell> that's not good
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> one sec
<Tm_T> uh, that's not good
<Tm_T> I mean, when Riddell says "that's not good" ;p
<Tm_T> like "you never wanna hear your sysadmin saying 'nice smoke'"
<Mez> Ridell: if you have packages.bz2/packages.gz - you still need your regular packages aswell
<Riddell> well, I'm sure worse things could happen
<Riddell> Mez: don't see why, I've never had to have a Packages file before it was signed
<Mez> ridell: have you just added it in?
<Mez> or was it there before?
<Riddell> W: Conflicting distribution: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release (expected breezy but got )
<Riddell> I just added it
<Riddell> now I get an all new error
<Mez> one sec
<Mez> did you manually generate that RElease file?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> used the command in that ARCHIVE script
<Riddell> along with the apt.conf file
<Riddell> aah, hang on
<Mez> ah, you've managed to get an apt.conf working
<Mez> you should just have that in seperate bits though
<Riddell> think it's all sorted now
<Riddell> at least for breezy
<Riddell> hello m-fox 
<Mez> W: Conflicting distribution: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release (expected breezy but got )
<m-fox> hi
<Mez> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> Mez: try and apt-get update
<Mez> I'm getting that error
<Mez> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> you probably need my key
<Mez> I do have it
<Riddell> in apt?
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$ sudo apt-key list
<Mez> /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<Mez> --------------------
<Mez> pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12
<Mez> uid                  Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Mez> sub   2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<Mez> pub   1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30
<Mez> uid                  Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<Mez> pub   1024D/496242EC 2005-08-05
<Mez> uid                  Martin Meredith (Archive Signing Key) <martin@sourceguru.net>
<Mez> pub   1024D/DD4D5088 2001-10-09
<Mez> uid                  Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Mez> uid                  Jonathan Riddell <jr@jriddell.org>
<Mez> uid                  Jonathan Riddell (University Address) <jri@jriddell.org>
<Mez> sub   1024g/D9F04547 2001-10-09
<Mez> fixed now
<Mez> but your deb-src is still ballsed
<Mez> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Mez> isa it safe to update to 3.5 in breezy?
<Riddell> or right, need to do the Sources as well (and hoary)
<Riddell> s/or/oh/
<Riddell> yes, 3.5 seems pretty safe
<Mez> wehats now?
<Mez> new *
<Mez> it's officially betya now?
<Riddell> it's not been released yet
<Mez> but, thats the beta?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> unless the beta stuff is changed for the qt 3.3.5 brokenness
<Mez> tsk tsk
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> why tsk?
<Mez> you shouldnt be giving it out
<Mez> dont you have an NDA? :P
<Riddell> it's not linked from anywhere
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I bet you I can find somewhere
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-devel-current.html
<Mez> :P
* Mez upgrades anyways
<Mez> I thought september 13th was the beta release date?
<Mez> brb
<Tm_T> friday 13th ...
<Mez> a few noticeable changes
<Mez> KDE 3.4.91? 
<Riddell> yep
<Mez> lol
<Mez> the task manager is gonna take a little getting used to
<Mez> what with like... no borders around the window
<Mez> but, it does look sleek
<Riddell> task manager?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> ah yes
<Tm_T> Ksysguard
<Mez> I can see the thing
<Tm_T> ?
<Mez> change from elegant to classic to get it back
<Mez> brb
<Mez> nice fix on the systemsettings bug btw
<Riddell> Mez: which bug?
<Mez> the maximised window thing
<Mez> sweet
<Mez> amarok 1.3
<crimsun> 1.3.1.
<Mez> I've been looking forward to this
<Mez> when does KDE move away from arts btw
<crimsun> has already begun afaik
<Mez> just wondering cause it's still using arts for me
<crimsun> amarok 1.3.1 works fine with gstreamer
<Tm_T> gst is teh engine :)
<Mez> so why is arts still in kcontrol
<Tm_T> just waiting alsasink-comeback
<Riddell> Mez: KDE 3.4 still has arts, I've heard rumours that for 3.5 you can just use akode, no idea if that's true or not
<Riddell> otherwise KDE 4
<Riddell> SuSE allegedly have backported the KDE 4 kdemm stuff to KDE 3 too
<Tm_T> akode ...
<Tm_T> never tried that
* Mez doesnt like arts
<Riddell> Mez: why don't you like arts?
<Mez> arts breaks a lot
<Mez> well
<Riddell> and gstreamer dosen't :)
<Mez> I dislike artsdsp
<Mez> :D
<Mez> it segfaults on me way too much
<Riddell> sebas: is pykde extentions going to go into SVN?
<_tonio> I there ;)
<_tonio> I need help of a specialist ;)
<_tonio> I have a package that compiles perfectly with ./ configure && make && make install
<_tonio> but it fails with pbuilder.... It is the third package that has this kind of problem in 3 days and I start wondering if it is not a pbuilder bug, or I don't know ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: what's the failure?
<Riddell> what happens if you just use debuild ?
<_tonio> the failure is a non found file
<_tonio> let me try with debuild :)
<_tonio> Riddell: I just discovered the amazing possibilities of aptitude, but why on earth is it the only dpkg frontend that manages correctly with deps ?
<_tonio> will adept manage package removal correctly ?
<Riddell> _tonio: aptitude saves what an install brings in doesn't it?  adept doesn't currently do that but bugs.kde.org is your friend
<_tonio> yes that is a real pleasure to use this.... I discovered that today, and I was thinking tat aptitude was just a kind of shortcut to apt ;)
<_tonio> I'll ask that with the exporting/importing function :) Synaptic should perform this too, amazing that only aptitude does that
<_tonio> Riddell: same problem with debuild
* Riddell pokes _tonio into reporting it to bugs.kde.org
* _tonio ensures he will do ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: it's probably the package not liking build-directory != source directory
<_tonio> Riddell: I have seen this twice before.... what to do in this case ?
<Riddell> _tonio: moan to upstream
<_tonio> new version of klibido has the problem also, and briquolo (great 3d breakout) also...
<_tonio> okay, so I have to ask to the upstream to check for this ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: it's probably faily easy to fix if you can play with the code
<Riddell> fairly
<_tonio> of course ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: send me a source package and I'll take a look
<_tonio> courtesy, fairly, polite and respectfull ^^
<_tonio> okay
<Riddell> anyone got breezy able to try the new knetworkconf?
<_tonio> I may if you want ;)
<_tonio> Riddell:  do you want to talk about the network mask bug ?
* |apokryp| can
* _tonio is gonna test also
<_tonio> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/tellico_riddell.tar.gz -> the package not building correctly
<apokryphos> Admin mode switch a.o.k. -- the icon on that kdesu(type) looks pretty bad. Small icon made huge.
<apokryphos> could be because I don't have latest (as in, last few days kde packs). Might as well install now actually.
<Riddell> apokryphos: knetworkconf?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> systemsettings -> network settings
<Riddell> apokryphos: that's known.  but it doesn't pop up a nasty box saying disto not supported?
<apokryphos> Riddell: not anymore, nope (I remember that happening)
<_tonio> Riddell: admin switching works, trying to go with fixed parameters
<Riddell> apokryphos: excellent, thanks
* apokryphos checks if knemo is working now
<apokryphos> Hm, doesn't detect my network again, but app is working (used to crash/refuse to go away, as I recall)
<Riddell> _tonio: why do you capitalise your last name?
<_tonio> still here ?
<_tonio> Riddell: still that old bug.....
<_tonio> broascast invalid when you swtich to manual config
<Riddell> _tonio: which?
<Riddell> _tonio: grr
<_tonio> you can put what you want you always get a /8
<_tonio> here is the ifconfig result when in dhcp
<_tonio> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1B:AD:3D:E4
<_tonio>           inet adr:82.226.229.51  Bcast:82.255.255.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
<_tonio> here is the problem, I should get a 82.x.x.255 with a /24 mask right ?
<_tonio> and that's what I get with dhcp and exactly the same config appart from that:
<_tonio> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1B:AD:3D:E4
<_tonio>           inet adr:82.226.229.51  Bcast:82.226.229.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
<_tonio> which is correct
<_tonio> the problem is well known and has been reported with a fix build by another distribution maintainers... I think it is a problem with all debian based distros (mepis etc...)
<_tonio> Riddell: never eared about that issue ?
<_tonio> Riddell: <_tonio> here is the ifconfig result when in dhcp -> read "not in dhcp" for the first case ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39098&highlight=knetworkconf+fixed ----> link with ASLinux fixed package repporting that problem ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: in fact there are 2 bugs, 1 -> default gateway is not saved, 2 - > broadcast is invalid (reguarding to the network mask
<_tonio> hi JRe 
<JRe> hi _tonio !!!
<_tonio> franais ?
<JRe> oui :)
<_tonio> JRe: j'ai comme un doute sur le pseudo la;) c'est avec toi que j'ai discutt une bonne heure sur active directory non ?
<JRe> oui c moi
<_tonio> oki bon aller une minute en francais, j'ai une question et la flemme de causer en anglais ;)
<_tonio> comment on peut compiler un package pour REVU qui a des dependences en multiverse ?
<_tonio> le serveur ne pourra pas packager..... j'ai pas encore trouv de soluce  ca
<JRe> effectivement tu peux pas je pense
<_tonio> bah voui, mais c'est relou quoi ;) les motus sont pas trop dispos pour m'expliker quoi faire en ce moment ;)
<_tonio> ca existe pas master of the multiverse ? ;)
<JRe> :)
<JRe> non
<_tonio> rah, fait chier ^^
<_tonio> quoi de neuf ? moi ca package dur la ce WE, j'en ai au moins 23 sur le feu la ;) je blance la sauce avant breezy quoi ;)
<pef> hello
<author_> hello
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> anyone around?
<\sh> yes ;)
<\sh> Riddell: ping french translation?
<elvirolo> :)
<mitsuhiko> \sh: ping
<\sh> mitsuhiko: pong
<mitsuhiko> \sh: kann es sein, dass libdvcdcss vor einem monat in multiverse war?
<\sh> nein
<\sh> argl..no i mean
<mitsuhiko> \sh: it's installed in one of my breezy machines
<mitsuhiko> and there is only restricted, main, universe and multiverse
<\sh> mitsuhiko: there is no upload of libdvdcss
<mitsuhiko> strange
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: about katapult: Am I right, that you don't have integrated the patch of Revision 8 (svn) "small bugfix" in the breezy package?
<Mez> OculusAquilae, katapult is working nicely here :d
<OculusAquilae> Mez: at my box, too, but I have a little bug in the config dialog
<Mez> oh yeah, that needs integrating too
<OculusAquilae> and Revision 8 is the solution for this problem :-)
<OculusAquilae> I have also a modified systray_optional.diff 
<jpatrick> Katapult rocks :D
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: it does
<\sh> I don't see the damn memleak in amarok1.3.1
<JRe> is it normal that superkaramba depends on xmms ?
<OculusAquilae> JRe: i didn't know why
<JRe> strange
<JRe> OculusAquilae: how can i access to the config window of katapult ?
<OculusAquilae> CTRL+C
<jpatrick> doesn't Ctrl-C == copy ?
<author_> jpatrick: run katapult with alt+space then spress crtl+c
<OculusAquilae> jpatrick: yes, CTRL+C does many things
<author_> Display blocked JavaScript popups in kde 3.5 konqueror O_O
<author_> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-features.html
<Tm_T> hey Mez &co :)
<Mez> hi
<Verwilst> hi Riddell 
<Verwilst> what's the status on the 3.5 debs?
<apokryphos> Verwilst: he may respond with an update later, but so far kdebase, kdelibs, kdeutils, and kdetoys are in
<Verwilst> apokryphos: url?
<Verwilst> i can compile too tomorrow
<jpatrick> my computer's too slow for compiling
<apokryphos> Verwilst:  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1/
<jpatrick> arts is in too
<apokryphos> well, yeah. :)
<Verwilst> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde35beta1/pool-hoary/kdelibs/ is empty?
<Verwilst> kdebase only has 3 apps
<jpatrick> Verwilst: yep
<jpatrick> same for breezy
<Verwilst> how come? ;)
<apokryphos> Only the packs required for building other kde parts have been put in
<Verwilst> oh :
<apokryphos> Verwilst: and you can help build, too. Ask Riddell when he comes, if you like.
<apokryphos> =)
<Verwilst> well, i started building it a couple of weeks ago
<Verwilst> i had arts built
<Verwilst> but kdelibs didn't feel like building :$
<apokryphos> Verwilst: there's plenty others to do, of course :P
<Verwilst> oh
<Verwilst> but that was the alpha!
<apokryphos> Oh. Beta1 now :)
<Verwilst> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-24
<pef> hello
<verwilst> breezy feels yummie
<verwilst> more refined than hoary
<verwilst> :d
<Mez> verwilst, wait till you get KDE 3.5 :D
<verwilst> Mez: hehe i know :p
<verwilst> well, it won't be all stable and integrated until breezy+1 eh :p
<Mez> well it's working perfectly well for me atm
<verwilst> oh? you have 3.5 already?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> :D
<Mez> the beta pre-release
<Riddell> hello _verwilst 
<_verwilst> yoyo Riddell 
<Verwilst> Riddell: how's the compiling going?
<Verwilst> Mez: i meant .deb's :p
<Riddell> Verwilst: want to help packaging 3.?
<Riddell> 3.5
<Verwilst> sure :d
<Mez> Riddell: I thought it was already packaged
<Verwilst> Riddell: what do you have so far?
<Mez> hence how I'm using it
<Mez> or are you on about hoary 
<Riddell> only libs, base, toys and utils are done
<Mez> Riddell: does that include in breezy?
<Riddell> compiled for breezy, nothing is in breezy
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> I mean, are all the packages comnpiled for breezy
<Riddell> only the ones listed above
<Mez> ahm, fair enough
<Mez> I'll try some work over the next couple of days
<Riddell> well let us know before you start compiling anything so we don't duplicate work
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/3.5-src/  and "deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main"
<Verwilst> coolness :)
<Verwilst> which ones are you doing now?
<Verwilst> btw, the new kdm splash looks great!
<Verwilst> minus a few minor cosmetics irregularities here and there :)
<apokryphos> I really think the KDM theme should be altered
<apokryphos> it looks like Mandrake/Mandriva
<Verwilst> mandriva always succeeds in making kde as ugly as possible :p
<apokryphos> It's gotta be that star in the top. I really t hink we have to alter the theme :D
<Verwilst> Riddell: i'm gonna do kdenetwork?
<Verwilst> ok true, the star is too much mandriva-like :)
<Riddell> Verwilst: cool
<Riddell> Verwilst: let me know if you have any questions
<Riddell> apokryphos: how about this KDM theme?  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29215
<apokryphos> Riddell: wow, much nicer.
<Verwilst> hm, i like the current one, except the star maybe :)
<Verwilst> the colors on this one are too dull
<apokryphos> Riddell: that Qt-patch, by the way http://ktown.kde.org/~binner/distributor-patches/SUSE/9.3/qt3-3.3.4-11/rubberband.diff (not sure if you've used it or not)
<apokryphos> just told rubberband was guaranteed to be real slow without it; tried rubberband on suse yesterday, and it worked seamlessly
<apokryphos> *just was told
<Verwilst> rubberband is pretty slow when it gets bigger ( your selection )
<Verwilst> but it's sweet none the less ;)
<apokryphos> Yup, but I don't think it has to be
<Verwilst> imho i would keep the current kdm theme
<Verwilst> and just replace the star
<Verwilst> it looks sweeet
<Riddell> apokryphos: I think that is the patch we use but feel free to check
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> The other kdm theme definitely gets my vote: smoother, cleaner, lighter, more open
<apokryphos> The whole style of the last one shouts Mandrake at me :D
<Riddell> I quite like what's he's done with the kubuntu logo in that one
<Verwilst> the other one is too light..
<Verwilst> it's like a blue t-shirt that's been in the sun for 3 months :d
<apokryphos> Verwilst: kde itself is quite bright
<Verwilst> all bleached :p
<Verwilst> myeah, bright, but not pale :$
<Verwilst> and the login button is not consistent with the other 2
<apokryphos> Verwilst: I don't think it's pale :P, but the Login button doesn't serve the same function as the others
<apokryphos> the style of the tick is different though, sure :)
<apokryphos> but it is a matter of aesthetic preference; I think it is also a case of being consistent wth the default kubuntu background (do we have one yet?)
<apokryphos> aha, I see it. Hm, it is darker.
<Verwilst> :d
<Verwilst> but not darker than the current splash :d
<Verwilst> ;) ;)
<apokryphos> I actually think the background itself is too dark (lighter colours encourage happiness :P), but I'll leave it up to TPTB 8)
<Verwilst> i don't like the background either too :p
<Verwilst> it's an ugly shade of blue
<Verwilst> the one from the current kdm theme is way nicer
<JRe> Riddell: there is some 3.5 packages which needs amd64 building ?
<Riddell> JRe: all of them if you wish
<Riddell> JRe: are you still doing kdepim?
<JRe> Riddell: I am trying but I have troubles with using pbuilder in a i386 chroot
<JRe> Riddell: I have sorted out the unusefull patches
<JRe> Riddell: update the nedded ones
<Verwilst> Riddell: it's very busy at work today, i won't start on kdenetwork yet, so go ahead if you want to
<Verwilst> i'll re-ask tomorrow
<JRe> Riddell: there is a wiki page on how to set a good i386 chroot on an amd64 ?
<Verwilst> linux32 chroot . ?
<JRe> Verwilst: yes
<Verwilst> JRe: i meant, that's the command you need to get a 32bit chroot eh :)
<Riddell> JRe: I know nothing about 32 bit chroot son 64 bit
<Riddell> JRe: but   sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  hoary /var/chroot/
<Riddell> the --arch should do it
<JRe> ok thanks
<Riddell> JRe: easiest just to use a chroot rather than a pbuilder
<verwilst> wtf man
<verwilst> suddenly my X kept on restarting
<mez> lo :D
<Riddell> just posted http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29294
<Riddell> that should be our breezy background for sure
<verwilst> hehe colorful :d
<JRe> there is no way to have an user list in the KDM themes ?
<apokryphos> it is possible
<JRe> it would be cool to have such a theme by default
<apokryphos> Gentoo and Fedora have it by default
<apokryphos> example kdm theme: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=12544
<JRe> cause many users are disturbed to not have the usernames on startup
<apokryphos> JRe: what do you think about the two kdm things proposed so far?
<JRe> really nice but I think it would rocks to have an user list by default
<JRe> i'll see if i can quickly remix a theme
<Riddell> suse 10 does that, but that theme posted above doesn't work with KDM
<apokryphos> gah, realised it's GDM
<apokryphos> but if suse one does it, then fine n' dandy
<JRe> apokryphos: mmm i have try to use this fedora theme but it does not work
<JRe> apokryphos: and when i copy the user list item into the kubuntu theme it display en empty list :(
<apokryphos> JRe: as Riddell mentioned, it's a GDM theme apparently
<JRe> apokryphos: yeah it's a GDM one
<apokryphos> we could use the SuSE one
<Mez> JRe - hows things?
<apokryphos> JRe: and we use KDM :P
<Riddell> apokryphos: can you find the suse one?
<JRe> apokryphos: yeah I know
<Mez> evening Riddell :D
<Mez> I'll have a look at doing some packages tonight, as soon as I get a pbuild set up on here
<apokryphos> Riddell: I have suse here; turning on computer now..
<JRe> apokryphos, Riddell: I'll try hack the suse one
<JRe> and make a nice kubuntu with user list
<JRe> apokryphos: you have it ?
<apokryphos> getting it now, one sec
<apokryphos> sorry about the delay
<apokryphos> giannaros.org/SUSE
<JRe> apokryphos: niec! thanks
<apokryphos> Riddell: hm, doesn't look like it has user list
<apokryphos> :/
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure it did when I saw it
<Riddell> can't remember where I saw it though
<JRe> hum no user list
<apokryphos> this is from the beta2
<apokryphos> *1
<JRe> mmm I can't find a KDM theme with user list
<Riddell> maybe I'm making it up then and it just isn't possible
<Riddell> can anyone confirm this problem with amarok and musicbrainz?
<Riddell> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15708
<Riddell> it works for me
<Riddell> hmm, wonder if it's MP3 only
<Riddell> maybe tvo can :)
<tvo> what can I ?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: with my mp3s it doesn'
<OculusAquilae> t work
<Tm_T> tvo: sure you can
<tvo> oh cool :)
<OculusAquilae> with my 4 mp3s :-)
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> tvo: high hopes ;p
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: with ogg-vorbis-files it works
<Tm_T> hermanni hiiri
<Riddell> \sh: any idea why guidance isn't working
<Riddell> the stuff works when run as a command but run through kcmshell I get an evil qt.so location error
<apokryphos> Riddell: that musicbrainz error has been ther efor ages
<apokryphos> Riddell: it's because the MC in the repo doesn't have mp3 support, as I recall. I thought it wasn't allowed to be cause it's in main
<Riddell> apokryphos: MC?
<apokryphos> musicbrainz; libtunepimp or whatever
<apokryphos> s/mc/mb
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's the whatever part I'm trying to work out now :)
<apokryphos> Riddell: pretty sure it's libtunepimp.. I remember trying to manually get it from their site
<apokryphos> not that easy for non-Win users
<apokryphos> erm, well, that seems to be the tagger
<apokryphos> libmusicbrainz probably what you need
<Riddell> I think it's taglib that's the fault, taglib has no mp3 support so it can't read the tags so it can't query the database
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> would there need to be a patched taglib in multiverse or something? At least there'd be a way to get it working for the end-user
<Riddell> hmm no, it has no dependencies
<Riddell> must be tunepimp then
<JRe> is it normal that superkaramba depends on xmss ?
<_tonio> hi everyone ;)
<OculusAquilae> hi _tonio
<apokryphos> JRe: yes
<apokryphos> JRe: SK has some built-in xmms options with its themes
<apokryphos> useful back in the day when people only used that; more annoying now though.
<JRe> apokryphos: oki
<JRe> hi _t
<JRe> hi _tonio 
<apokryphos> JRe: any idea why I get a "su: must be run from a terminal" whenever I try to su in a chroot?
<apokryphos> Used to work perfectly, then one day.. bam. :O
<JRe> mmm stange!!!!!
<JRe> strange!
<apokryphos> one of the funniest errors I've had, definitely 8)
<JRe> ;)
<apokryphos> mind you, my chroots have never supported sudo, even though I did straight copies of the user files
<JRe> really ?
<JRe> there are always trouble witch the chroots :)
<apokryphos> copy over /etc/passwd, groups, and hosts -- that would do it, no?
<JRe> apokryphos: ho BTW i was not able to found a KDM theme with a working userlist :-
<JRe> :(
<apokryphos> As I'm finding, yeah 8)
<apokryphos> That does indeed suck; I was sure I saw one on Gentoo too; wondering if that was a GDM now
<JRe> apokryphos: may be the userlist element from GDM theme is not already supported on KDM :(
<JRe> apokryphos: and google does not know :(
<apokryphos> hm, annoying
<apokryphos> asked in #kde too, no real help
<apokryphos> JRe: apparently default Gentoo theme has it..
<apokryphos> JRe: if you can press any Gentoo user to get them to give you their /usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/kdm/themes/circles  then we might be in luck
<_tonio> little question
<_tonio> If I need to package 2 apps, on depending on the other, How can I make for the pbuilder to build the second if it is not already uploaded?
<apokryphos> JRe: #gentoo seem nicely unhelpful, unfortunately.
<allee> _tonio: pbuilderrc: did you try to add 'deb file:///...' and buildmount the dir ?  At least that's what I'll try later this week ;)
* apokryphos wonders if Kubuntu should use the Ubuntu splashy
<_tonio> I mean that I will upload that on revu ;)
<crimsun> apokryphos: someone has a Kubuntu splash in the works.
<_tonio> locally I know how to do that's not a problem
<crimsun> either sladen or paulproteus iirc
<apokryphos> nice
<_tonio> but on the server, will not that create an issue ?
<lamont-away>     131   Dependencies: kdelibs4-dev (>> 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3)
* lamont-away really hopes that if there'
<lamont-away> s a kde upload, it switches hppa to g{cc,++}-3.4...
<_tonio> \sh: do you know if riddell finally found a solution for kdenetworksconf bugs ?
<\sh> no sorrz
#kubuntu-devel 2005-09-25
<apokryphos> hm, how come the Kubuntu ISOs have GTK and gnome language packs?
<verwilst> goodmorning!
<verwilst> ok, the kdm splash doesn't look so bad as i first thought it did
<verwilst> it has my seal of approval :p
<verwilst> btw i don't have the time today to make deb's, but compiling em is no prob
<verwilst> so if somebody has the the new orig and stuffs, feel free to send em to me and i'll debuild them :)
<verwilst> if i do find the time, i'll create some deb's too
<Tm_T> hahahoo
<Tm_T> good names for ubuntu releases =)
<Tm_T> 15:13 < Humanoid> Ubuntu 6.05 - Merry Mushroom ..hrr
<Tm_T> (badger?)
<dato> \sh_away: if you really uploaded amarok 1.3.1 to breezy, note that it comes without alsasink support, which may or may not be what you want.
<dato> (mentioning because I thought kubuntu used gstreamer/alsa by default)
<\sh> what?
<\sh> amarok?
<dato> yes, bicbw.
<\sh> gstreamer/alsa is not in 1.3.1 anymore...they removed it, cause it caused problems..
<\sh> please read upstream changelog
<\sh> gstreamer/alsa is back in latest svn..i don't know if they are building it in again
<Riddell> \sh: data knows :)  that's what he's trying to tell you
<Riddell> \sh: dato pacakges amarok for debian
<Riddell> s/data/dato/
<\sh> uh...
<\sh> sry
<\sh> I'm just a bit p*ssed, cause all the people wanted to see amarok 1.3.x in ubuntu..now they have it, and are complaining 
<Riddell> \sh: what complaints have you been getting?
<\sh> sabdfl owes me a beer because of this
<dato> basically, what I'm trying to say is that breeze will ship without alsasink being available for amarok, and with autosink and gconfsink making it crash (if I read bug traffic correctly). which, is alsasink is used by many people, is bad.
<\sh> riddell: audiocdslave not installed or not depending, no khelpcenter depends, mem leaks...all things i don't understand
<dato> \sh: oh, out of curiosity, sabdfl asked for amarok 1.3.1 in breezy?
<\sh> he read the MLs and asked why we don't have it..so I said to him, ok test it, and i packaged it...so he tested it, said, ok upload...and mdz agreed
<\sh> without this, we wouldn't have 1.3.1
<dato> I see
<dato> well, just wanted to point out the bit above
<\sh> dato: well...xine engine works quite nicley...gstreamer works with audiocds (if you have audiocd slave installed ;)) so it's ok with me
<\sh> dato: the rest will come with dapper
<dato> ok
<\sh> but...
<dato> I was also a bit curious why an unoffcial version was imported into ubuntu when higher versions where in the archive, but it's not important. just curious, as I said.
<\sh> while u r here ;) can u have a look on a special bug i closed today..
<dato> which bug?
<\sh> dato: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15617
<\sh> i mean that amarok is not easy on memory, everybody should know..but I don't see the memleak they're talking about
<Riddell> dato: which unofficial version was imported into ubuntu?
<\sh> 1.3.1 is official right?
<dato> Riddell: uh, sorry if I alarmed you. by unofficial I meant from my people.d.o directory
<\sh> dato: u mean the debian/* stuff?
<dato> yep
<\sh> hmmm..riddell pointed me to your svn :)
<\sh> blame him :)
* \sh uns
<\sh> runs even
<Riddell> ah, 1.3.0-0precxxabi1 when 1.3.1 is in debian.  that'll be my fault
<\sh> anyways...doesn't matter right now
<dato> Riddell: yeah, that.
<dato> ok, won't take more time from you, I was just curious.
<\sh> dato: i think we will sync it during the next release cycle
<dato> sure
<Riddell> there's a tradition of screwing up the amarok packaging in ubuntu, look at that epoch :)
<\sh> oh crap yes..we can't sync it...we have to merge it by hand..damn
<dato> heh, I see
* \sh will travel to dueren and will kick amu for that ,)
<\sh> only 15 mins from me
<_tonio> Hi everyone
<_tonio> Riddell: you asked for bugs on knetworkconf, I inform you incase you still don't know that switching to administrator mode still doesn't work
<Riddell> _tonio: same old problem, hopefully I'll get a ch
<Riddell> chance to look at it this week
<Riddell> s/hopefully/damn well better/
<_tonio> Riddell: and concerning the default route and subnet bugs . did you manage to find the solution ?
<Riddell> _tonio: I havn't looked at them, could you report to bugzilla
<_tonio> done 20times :)
<_tonio> it seems to be a problem wil many debian based distros like mepis or xandros
<_tonio> Riddell: ArkLinux I think have done a patch, mayvbe you could put it I don't know ;)
<Riddell> arklinux is redhat based
<Riddell> so probably wouldn't work
<\sh> arklinux is bero
<\sh> isn't it?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I don't hear much from him/arklinux
<\sh> i worked together with bero when he was still at redhat...and me too :)
<\sh> hehe...was quite fun, seeing him working on kde on the linux console :)
<Riddell> \sh: you worked at red hat?
<\sh> yes...2001 redhat europe...web marketing and engineering for Redhat EMEA
<_tonio> Riddell: maube it is not ark..... I have found a working deb with modifications, let me check one second
<_tonio> Riddell: ASLinux have done a a patch apparently
<_tonio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39098
<_tonio> and a correct deb is available
<_tonio> maybe that could be applyed to yours i don't know
<_tonio> ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: can you try it out to confirm it fixes it?
<_tonio> I can
<_tonio> let me 10 minutes
<Riddell> you may have to recompile
<_tonio> yep
<_tonio> what would be interesting is to extract the patch and applied to your maybe
<_tonio> I will first recompile and let you know ;)
<Riddell> knetworkconf in kubuntu is already patched to hell
<Riddell> with a branch patch
<_tonio> lol okay ;) that app does seem to be very buggy, I can't understand it hasn't been done before by the kde team...... configuring the network is a must have in my view !
<Riddell> most distros have their own tools
<apokryphos> Riddell: btw, I forgot to mention, it _is_ the same patch as the one I linked to (for rubberband). Annoying; they have it so smooth!
<_tonio> hum designed to work on kde 3.3 ->not sure it will work there.... and I don't find the source package
<_tonio> sh**t
<Riddell> apokryphos: actually I'm surprised at the lack of complaints I've had about rubberband
<_tonio> isn't there another tool that could act as a replacement for knetworkconf ?
<Riddell> _tonio: not that I know of
<_tonio> damn ;)
<_tonio> Riddell: i imagine you would get hapy to find that out ;)
<apokryphos> Riddell: It's reasonably perfect for smaller selections (and faster on the desktop), but cripples for bigger ones. Mind you, I'd still personally have it (as it is) of course
<_tonio> Riddell: unable to find the sources for that package..... I may send a PM to the poster asking him for the diff extraction and let you know ;) We just can hope that it'll be fixed with kde 3.5 since kdenetworkconf will be part of it...
<Riddell> knetworkconf get very little review in kdereview, I wish I'd had time for a clo
<Riddell> closer look
<_tonio> Riddell: i just know that kdenetworkconf is the only this that sounds crappy in my breezy installation, the rest is like a charm ;)
<Riddell> _tonio: how is kaffeine?
<_tonio> fine to me
<_tonio> with gstreamer you mean ? it works great ;)
<_tonio> not as much configuration optios that with xine of course shince the integration is very new but that's okay Riddell  ;)
<_tonio> just one thing, it was completly crashing when I updated to breezy
<_tonio> I had to create a new profile and then it was okay
<Riddell> hmm, bit like amarok
<apokryphos> Riddell: KPackage in default Breezy install? Interesting to see. Though, it still needs patching, really =)
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's not
<apokryphos> was casually ignored when I mentioned that in ubuntu-bugs ;-), and Malone wouldn't let me report a bug on it for some reason
<Riddell> apokryphos: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> ok, just currently? It's needed that sudo patch for ages though :P
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> (on another Computer, with a plain default Hoary install)
<Riddell> I wonder why people pick up on kpackage
<Riddell> apokryphos: is there a patch available?
<apokryphos> I don't like it that much (it's my favourite when I venture into GUI though; I think it *could* be good)
<apokryphos> I doubt there is; not many distros default with sudo 8)
<apokryphos> Do you know what I'm referring to, btw? Raised some time ago, as I recall. It's currently made to look/ask for the root pass
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but it's not a priority 
<Riddell> kiosk is more of a priority
<apokryphos> ok
<Riddell> but all patches accepted of course
<apokryphos> when I learn to code I'll be sure to ;-) (sorry)
<\sh> Riddell: again rebuild of python-qt3?
<Riddell> \sh: kde-guidance/libpythonize wasn't working, a rebuild fixed it
<\sh> Riddell: ok..u think we need to rebuild python-kde3 as well?
<Riddell> \sh: hopefully not, it was just a small error in py.so (userconfig worked fine but kcmshell userconfig didn't so libpythonize doing strange things)
<Riddell> but do test it out please :)
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...because this sip stuff is quite nasty sometimes...and upstream is not really well documenting all the changes and the connections between sip4-qt3 and sip4-kde :(
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> we should all use ruby, at least that's well maintained in KDE :)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> but python is too nice...but reading the missing changelogs of pyqt...grmpf
<JRe> \sh: is it possible to use kconfigxt and ui files with pykde ?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> in our version its possible
<\sh> not in upstream version...at least when I checked out new versions of them
<JRe> \sh: :) :)
<\sh> JRe: upstream never applied existing patches for this problem since 2004
<JRe> \sh: mmm anoying it's very usefull to have kconfigxt
<\sh> yes...and it's quite nice in python as well...
<JRe> \sh: have you advanced a little your bittorent client ?
<\sh> no time...:(
<\sh> i want but i can't :(
<JRe> \sh: :(
<JRe> \sh: is there the sourecode somewhere on the web?
<\sh> JRe: hmm..yes on berlios
<_tonio> is it me or automounting of external HDD doesn't work on breezy acually ?
<_tonio> 2 machines installed and same problem....
<JRe> _tonio: you have installed from kubuntu preview ?
<_tonio> kubuntu preview yes
<\sh> JRe: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/kpybt/
<_tonio> JRe: didn't try from "g"ubuntu"
<JRe> _tonio: you have the last version of kdebase?
<_tonio> I think so
<JRe> \sh: thanks, I'll take a look at it
<_tonio> kubuntu breezy preview, all up to date
<JRe> _tonio: manual mounting works ?
<JRe> _tonio: (just cliking on the icon in media:/
<JRe> )
<_tonio> even my usb key doesn't work, and that on my 2 machines.....
<\sh> JRe: i have as well the pyqt code..which is somehow working :)
<_tonio> done, I can't see anything ;) I have to mount manually
<JRe> :)
<_tonio> I was just wondering if anyone else had the same problem ;)
<JRe> \sh: you use kconfigxt in it ?
<_tonio> AHHHHHHHHHHHH it works ;)
<_tonio> but it is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<JRe> _tonio: lol :)
<\sh> JRe: yeah in kpybt sure
<_tonio> about 3 minutes for my usb key.....
<JRe> \sh: what's the current TODO :) ?
<_tonio> and three more minutes o remove the icon.......; strange
<\sh> JRe: including BitTorrent...i mean the code is there...I just played with something new...
<JRe> _tonio: it's a USB1 or 2 device you plugged ?
<_tonio> usb 1 works
<\sh> JRe: e.g. putting gauges into listboxes or listviews :)
<_tonio> usb2 doesn't seem to be mounted automatically..... but works manually
<JRe> _tonio: because vfat devices are not synced so they finish writing before unmount
<JRe> \sh: ok I'll see if I can hack a little :)
<_tonio> my external usb2 drive doesn't mount, with usb1 or IEEE1294....
<_tonio> 1394
<\sh> JRe: w8 until tomorrow..i'll send the pyqt code as well..so u know what i mean
<JRe> \sh: ok!
<\sh> i just didn't have my other laptop online :)
<_tonio> and about usb2, is that normal that it doesn't mount at all ?
<JRe> :)
<JRe> _tonio: no of course
<_tonio> ;)
<_tonio> that's the point, but I don't know i it is a linux or kde problem in fact.... do you know ?
<\sh> usb2 mounts here niceley...sticks, hdds and cdroms
<\sh> on gnome as well on kde
<_tonio> breezy ?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> even on kubuntu hoary it was working :)
<_tonio> cdroms is okay for me, usbkey (usb1) take about 2 minutes to mount, and I assume it is longer with hdd.... ad that's a fresh install.
<_tonio> I never had problems with hoary
<JRe> \sh: it's still not possible to open a torrent ?
<\sh> JRe: i think in my source on my drive is it possible :) as i said, i have a working threaded pyqt version
<\sh> which is working
<JRe> ok :)
<Tm_T> _tonio: heh, in hoary it takes whole second to mount usb flash :o
<_tonio> but for me on breezy it doesn't work at all..... strange cause it works apparently fine for other people
<_tonio> i'm wondering if I have a problem on my exernal HDD structure.....
<Riddell> _tonio: what doesn't work?
<_tonio> my external HDD doesn't mount, I have to perform that automatically...
<_tonio> It was working before breezy
<Riddell> _tonio: does it get picked up in media:/  ?
<_tonio> no
<Tm_T> you mean manually?
<Riddell> _tonio: does it work in ubuntu?
<_tonio> nothing ;), but don't mind, it is certainly a local problem cause it seems to work people
<_tonio> ah on ubuntu, I don't know, I don't install ubuntu (I really dislike gnome)
<Riddell> _tonio: has anyone else tested it with a USB hard disk?
<Riddell> _tonio: if you could test it on ubuntu that would be useful
<_tonio> \sh and according to him it is okay, so I assume it is a local problem....
<Riddell> Ubuntu: a useful testing environment for Kubuntu
<_tonio> I will repartition my hdd and let you know :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: =)
<Riddell> _tonio: no need to repartition, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_tonio> Riddell: yes, but Gnome: I really pain in my ass ^^^^
<\sh> Riddell: no i had kubuntu iso installed :)
<_tonio> no I mean repartition my external HDD ;) first partition is SDA5 while it has only one partition, that's not normal ;)
<\sh> Riddell: right now in our company there r 6 ubuntu and 2 kubuntu users ;)
<\sh> _tonio: ??
<_tonio> I can't understand how people apreciate gnome, really....
<JRe> _tonio: it has some good features
<_tonio> it is ugly, limited, beuarkkkkkkkkkkk ;) -> troll of the day
<Riddell> _tonio: does it get picked up by lshal?
<JRe> _tonio: enlightment is nice, too
<_tonio> I now, but I can't, sorry ;) and I've tried :)
<_tonio> I like enlightment !
<_tonio> ishal ? I don't know ;) what is it ?
<Riddell> console program to output hal's view of the computer
<Riddell> lshal, with an L
<_tonio> Riddell:  yes it picks up
<_tonio> but I start undersanding my problem, kde wants to mount the partition with sda1 while the partition is SDA5
<_tonio> it is a logical partition and no promary on the hdd...
<_tonio> and nothing appears in media:/
<_tonio> Riddell: I have something with dmesg, maybe that could interested you
<\sh> _tonio: where is your first partition?
<_tonio> there is no "first" partition
<\sh> i have sda1 and sda2 (two primary ones) and one of them is ntfs which isn't mounted at all...
<\sh> but the second is reiserfs and it's mounted as sda2
<_tonio> no primary partition on that disk (it was partitionned by Windows xp you now lol
<_tonio> do you have primary or logical partitions ?
<_tonio> \sh: okay excuse me primary, so logicall coming on the 5 is "normal" no ?
<_tonio> [4295395.845000]  Attached scsi disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<_tonio> [4295395.847000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<_tonio> [4295456.871000]  ide-cd: cmd 0x1e timed out
<_tonio> [4295456.871000]  hdb: lost interrupt
<_tonio> that's apparently the problem.....
<\sh> _tonio: 5 is normally logical..it means u have somewhere an extended
<\sh> _tonio: i hope your extended is not the first one :)
<_tonio> \sh: yes that is normal ;)
<_tonio> but what is this message "lost interrupt" ?
<\sh> but hdb
<\sh> all usb storages have sdX
<_tonio> I know that
<_tonio> but why hdb ?
<_tonio> I will format and retry with a primary partition and compare, maybe the problem is just the automatic mounting of logical......
<_tonio> it was worlking a few days ago, and then on my three machines the problem is the same....
<allee> Riddell: big mess: c2 versus "" of libkexif and libkipi in debian kubuntu 
<allee> I've ported the debs of not yet annnouced tarballs
<allee> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/libkexif/branches/kubuntu/?rev=0&sc=0
<allee> questions: how is this handled in the future? Will ubuntu backport the *c2 pkgs from debian automaticly?
<allee> If the 'c2' strip pkgs should go into kubuntu. how to proceed? (libkexif0 is main, libkexif1 is universe)
<allee> libkipi0 is main that is
<Riddell> allee: both kipi and kexif depend on qt, there's no need to change anything
<allee> Riddell: digikam, gwenview (main), showimg and kimdaba depend on libkipi :(
<allee> Little mini trans
<Riddell> allee: and they all depend on qt, no need to change anything
<allee> to change?  you mean the 'c2' in debian?  Yes this was unnecessarily introduced :(
<allee> I removed 'c2' from libkipi0, when apt-get wanted to remove gwenview, digikam, etc 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-18
<GNUr> xinelib is buggedi edgy?
<crimsun> "bugged"? how?
<GNUr> amarok and other xine based application "jump"
<crimsun> "jump"?
<GNUr> crimsun: the sound is corrupted (sorry for my bad english")
<crimsun> please be more precise. How does it "jump"?
<crimsun> It works fine here on both an onboard Intel ICH6 and an M-Audio Transit USB.
<GNUr> jump=sound is not continuous
<GNUr> i've a via8235card (snd_via82xx)
<GNUr> i tryed to reinstall (sudo apt-get install libxine-main1 libxine1 --reinstall)
<GNUr> but nothing! :/
<GNUr> crimsun: i think that it's a buffer problem :/
<GNUr> with a large (wav) file it "jump" more!
<crimsun> GNUr: does this occur w/ all sound?
<GNUr> i've tryed with wma/wav/mp3... :/
<crimsun> so it's reproducible with ``aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''?
<bddebian> Howdy
<jdong> boy it's quiet in here today
<bddebian> aye
<Jucato> yesh it ish
<claydoh> football!
<claydoh> not
<Jucato> hi claydoh! :)
<claydoh> hey Jucato
<jdong> hehe, funny, Award.....
<jdong> award BIOSes play fur elise via the pc speakers if you take off the CPU cooler
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<jdong> hey guys, what's up with media/hal handling in edgy?
<claydoh> jdong: i don't think I will try that out :)
<jdong> IMO the changes made are a regression from dapper...
<jdong> first of all, opening up Places->Media doesn't give me an all-in-one mounting area
<jdong> it opens up /media instead
<jdong> which is no good for unmounted hotplugged media
<jdong> secondly, once mounted, unmounting a USB stick does NOT give me a progress dialog anymore
<jdong> instead, it shows up unmounted while it's still syncing in the background
<jdong> if I would've yanked it out, I would've lost all my data
<jdong> from edgy-changes, it seems like tonio has been doing most of the media ioslave changes?
<jdong> claydoh: surprisingly it doesn't seem to hurt Intel CPU's too much
<jdong> claydoh: but it was an accidental discovery....
<jdong> claydoh: our P3 Coppermine robot kind of had a steep fall off a 6 foot wall.....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ouch
<jdong> but I did find a dapper ACPI bug :)
<jdong> it's kind of a disturbing one... very disturbing
<jdong> after putting the CPU cooler back on, I looked into the syslog
<jdong> it had "ACPI: Critical Temperature 165C reached. Powering down"
<jdong> repeated 10 times over a 5 minute interval
<jdong> something tells me it didn't power down as advertised :D
* jdong hesitates to put this in launchpad... he might get the absurd bug of the year award :)
<claydoh> jdong: ouch!
<jdong> claydoh: I know. I certainly hope nobody relies on critical temp poweroff... :-/
<Hobbsee> jdong: ah yes, i've had similar on edgy.
<Hobbsee> i *know* my computer doesnt get that high
<claydoh> I don't rely on it, tho I do have it set on my board
<jdong> Hobbsee: yeah, but doesn't the fact that it says it's powering down, but your computer is still running, disturb you? ;)
<Hobbsee> jdong: i'd just switched to upstart at the time, so no, not really
* claydoh exploded a Duron by forgetting to plug in the fan power lead
<jdong> claydoh: AMD processors do not like being abused in that way...
<claydoh> nope
<jdong> intels are however, surprisingly resilient
<claydoh> but they's cheeeep
* Hobbsee has an intel :P
<jdong> claydoh: try to beat celeron prices :)
<claydoh> but id have to buy a new board :)
<jdong> claydoh: around here, I can get sub-$50 celeron D mobo+CPU combos
<jdong> perfect for sticking on a robot
* bddebian would never buy a celeron
<jdong> because the boys are gonna trash it pretty damn fast anyway
<jdong> for running a 300-line python script, a celeron is plenty of power
<jdong> heck it's replacing a 40MIP 8-bit chip :)
<claydoh> I may do intel if I decide to build a new box instead of the constant small upgrades
<jdong> claydoh: how can you say no to the core 2 duo? ;)
<claydoh> $$$  I don't have atm :)
* jdong just used his friend's conroe extreme to convert his entire divx collection to x264
<claydoh> my wallet says no for me lol
<jdong> the act of transferring my divx's to his hard drive took longer than the transcoding :)
<claydoh> heh
<jdong> god those are powerful CPU's
<jdong> and I've handled quite some powerful systems in my times.... FX-51's....
<jdong> a FX-60 rendering machine....
<claydoh> sweet
<claydoh> my tbird 2800 is the fastest I have used
<claydoh> oops athlon xp rather
<claydoh> i don't get out much :)
<jdong> aww, you're really missing out
<claydoh> I know
<jdong> I tell you, watching firefox compile in 2 minutes is really breathtaking
<bddebian> Egads, what is that on?
<Hobbsee> a) why compile firefox, b)  my gosh that's fast!
<claydoh> heh
<jdong> Hobbsee: a) because I wanted gcc4's stack protector on my firefox?
<Hobbsee> jdong: ahhh..
<jdong> Hobbsee: and turn on SSE also... it makes a bit of a difference on my core duo
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee wonders what SSE is
<jdong> it's not that great a boost... mostly I wanted it to be using the system's GCC
<jdong> Hobbsee: silly gentoo ricer CFLAGS tuning :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> Hobbsee: it's really addicting... stay away from it :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure, i dont have my dual core yet :P
<jdong> *sigh*, it's the final irritation of Intel CPU's
<jdong> their FPU performance is still a tad weak
<jdong> but executing FPU instructions via SSE gives a nice boost
<jdong> however, doing the same thing on an AMD makes it go slower.... :(
<jdong> so a distro can't really optimize for both worlds
<bddebian> jdong: How fast can it build glibc? :-)
<bddebian> Of course on GNU/Hurd it probably wouldn't matter ;-(
<jdong> bddebian: I haven't tried, but he got gentoo from stage1 to full KDE + GNOME system in like 4 hours
<Jucato> hurd....
<jdong> maybe 5 hours.... between lunch and dinner
<bddebian> Wow
<jdong> yeah, it's phenomenal
<jdong> that thing is quite possibly the fastest PC you can build
<bddebian> Jucato: ?? :-)
<Jucato> nothing :)
<jdong> only thing faster would be a quad Core 2 setup :)
* jdong kicks hal
<jdong> WHOA! slashdot has a 403!
<jdong> no, wait, even better, a 500!
<jdong> I gotta post this on slashdot... oh wait
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> and it's back online
<jdong> damn are they fast
<Jucato> not yet for me.
<Jucato> Internal Server Error
<jdong> it went down again
<Jucato> up and down... reminds me of a certain forum... :P
* jdong wishes ubotu supported @lart in here
<Jucato> you want to kick my arse so badly? :D
<Jucato> @lart jdong
<Jucato> heh
* Hobbsee can kick much more effectively.
<Jucato> uh oh...
* Jucato hides from the whip
<Jucato> ah /. is back in business
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you saw what my hostname changed to, didnt you?  :P
<Jucato> no I didn't...
* Jucato whistles...
<Jucato> never knew you were on #kde-devel and #kde4-devel :)
<Hobbsee> i am, i never talk though
<Jucato> ah. A silent observer :)
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStickOfDoom:~$ echo See the hostname and cower in fear!See the hostname and cower in fear!
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> btw, is there a way to group rooms/channels in Konversation?
<Hobbsee> what, an auto join?
<Jucato> I mean, group rooms in the tree-view tab
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i havent figured out how to
<Jucato> hope it was possible...
<Jucato> so I could close a whole group of channels if I wanted to
<Hobbsee> file a wishlist bug?
<Hobbsee> or ask in #konversation ?
* Jucato whistles...
<Jucato> speaking of bugs... I noticed that some apps, for example KWord or kdissert, are not listed/available in Add/Remove Programs? (both Synaptic and Adept)
<Jucato> hm...this is strange... linux-headers-386 is installed by default on Knot 3, but not linux-headers-generic
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, yes.  surely that shouldnt happen
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, they're recommending those headers, and apt is autoinstalling them
<ajmitch> Jucato: I believe that is known
<Jucato> err... but shouldn't the linux-headers-generic be the ones that are recommended?
<Jucato> well at least kubuntu-desktop is no longer dependent on the linux-headers (like it was dependent on linux-headers-686 in Knot 2)
<Hobbsee> it effectively does.  hmm.
<ajmitch> it'll get fixed :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: will you fix it?  :P
<ajmitch> no, because I know that other people are doing so
<Jucato> :)
<ajmitch> it would be a futile duplication of effort
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> that's your excuse.  now get reviewing
<Jucato> lol
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> you too, bddebian :P
<Hobbsee> dont make me use my hostname on you
<Jucato> hah!
* bddebian has reviewed about 5 packages tonight
* Jucato suddenly gets busy
<Hobbsee> bddebian: nice :)
<Jucato> seems like Hobbsee is in the mood to be a dominatrix today :P
<bddebian> That's new? ;-)
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.
<Jucato> well, more than usual today than on any other day it seems :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: arent i *always* like that?  and mean, cruel, nasty and horrible :P
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Jucato> well, today you seem to be dominatrix++ :)
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> hiya Jucato
<nixternal> nixternal == owned by sun
<nixternal> im in pain
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, right.
<bddebian> Gads there is just tooo much on REVU :'-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i cleaned some of it up too :P
<ajmitch> bddebian: just take it 1 package at a time - I'll get into reviewing in a couple of hours after I finish up at work
<bddebian> Not that anything I do matters much, mind you :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: of course it does.  stop being silly.
<nixternal> i have 3 things on revu awaiting ;)
<nixternal> soon to be 4 ;)
<nixternal> gwenview 1.4.0 | koverartist | kxstitch | schafkopf
<nixternal> awaiting someone to tell me how bad they are ;)
<bddebian> Bah KDE packages pfft ;-P
<Hobbsee> !info gwenview main
<nixternal> i will work on other packages if need be bddebian, just point me to some
<ubotu> gwenview: image viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1981 kB, installed size 4676 kB
<Hobbsee> !info gwenview edgy
<ubotu> gwenview: image viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.92b-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 587 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<Hobbsee> nixternal: got a UVF exception for gwenview?
<nixternal> 1.4.0 is hot off the presses
<nixternal> nope
<Hobbsee> better get to it :P
<nixternal> jeesh ;)
<nixternal> point me in the right direction
<Hobbsee> oh, sure
* Hobbsee looks for the documentation for it
<nixternal> im doing the same
<nixternal> found it
<Hobbsee> If the package is in main or restricted, mail Matt Zimmerman <[MAILTO]  mdz@ubuntu.com> and Colin Watson <[MAILTO]  cjwatson@ubuntu.com> with a short description of the requested change and the section of the upstream changelog describing that change. You may also do this from within Malone by assigning a bug to [WWW]  Ubuntu Release Team.
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> that is different than the UVF wiki page ;)
<Hobbsee> that was on developerresources
<Hobbsee> it's all quite out of date though
<ajmitch> nixternal: when in doubt, ask on irc
<nixternal> all i need to do is file a bug, summary 'UVF - New Upstream Releasae' and assign it to Ubuntu Release Team?
<ajmitch> you need to give far more detail than that
<ajmitch> like upstream changelog, diffstat, build logs, etc
<nixternal> well ya
<ajmitch> if possible :)
<nixternal> oh jeesh
<ajmitch> subscribe, don't assign
<nixternal> what have i gotten myself into ;)
* ajmitch tells Hobbsee to fix the wiki page
* Hobbsee tells ajmitch to do it.
<Hobbsee> i was thinking about it, actually
<nixternal>  gwenview-1.4.0.tar.bz2 |binary
<nixternal>  1 file changed
<nixternal> that is all there is to a diffstat?
<nixternal> or am i doing something wrong
<nixternal> i did a lot wrong ;)
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+bug/60997
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60997 in gwenview "UVF - New Upstream Release" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<nixternal> i think that is ok
<nixternal> hehe
* BigScaryHobbsee waves her pitchfork
<nixternal> damn hobbsee, slow down...right as i goto autocomplete bigscaryhobbsee you changed ;)
<BigScaryHobbsee> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> i got that backwards, but oh well
<nixternal> i think i did the UVF somewhat correct
<nixternal> i subscribed the release team, added the logs
<nixternal> i test built it here, and i even installed it...it looks like it works here
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea i almost got it finished ( i finshed releading it last night but i dident add any ssh accounts before i went to sleep )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fair enough, i havent done anything today needing it
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: give me a few minutes and i'll have it almost ready
<Hobbsee> and i finally got the scripts on stevenk's machine sorted out, so that's usuable too
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> i have work soon
<Hobbsee> and then i get days off!
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> i changed the name this time too
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> what to?
<imbrandon> same computer just a new name , voyager was getting old
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> horatio
<imbrandon> is the new name sorry gropped the mouse
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> like i said though exact same computer justa new name ( and a fresh install )
<imbrandon> ugh ok, time for a shower and such , brb
<freeflying> hi Hobbsee imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<imbrandon> moins raphink 
<Jucato> aw.. Hobbsee's gone... :)
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<imbrandon> elllo
<raphink> hi imbrandon
<raphink> && Jucato
<Jucato> hi raphink! :)
* Jucato wonders if we'll ever get past "hi" at this rate
<raphink> #ubuntu-ph ....
* raphink wonders what language is ph
<raphink> hmmmm
<Jucato> Philippines
<raphink> ooh!
<raphink> ok :)
<Jucato> :)
<raphink> I was 1000 miles away from that ;)
<raphink> your name sounds rather Spanish
<Jucato> heh yeah
<Jucato> but I look Chinese :P
<raphink> hehe
<Jucato> (or Japanese, or Korean, depends on the person saying it...)
<raphink> hehe
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you look like "Jucato".
<Jucato> hah
<raphink> well Chinese, Japanese and Korean look very different 
<Jucato> that's for sure :)
<raphink> crimsun: very good point :)
<Jucato> well, some Filpino-Chinese people think I'm Chinese, and some Korean students thought I was one of them
<Jucato> and someone who worked in Japan said I could be mistaken for a Japanese...
<raphink> ah
<_Sime_> If/when Tonio shows up here, can someone tell him that  the KDE media patches wiki page is updated.
<_Sime_> with new patches that is.
<Jucato> sure :)
<sebas> Is someone going to package the new gwenview?
<sebas> It looks quite interesting ... 
<sebas> http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/
<Jucato> I think nixternal will?
<imbrandon> sebas: i can look at it
<imbrandon> moins
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<Jucato> video support??
<imbrandon> looks like its just some maint stuff compaired to what we have, woner if its woth the uvf ? /me looks a little more
* Jucato still doesn't understand the trend of image viewers supporting video viewing...
<imbrandon> Tonio__: _Sime_  has some new stufff for you on the wiki
<Tonio__> yo$
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> i would have done it but i dident know if you had other kdebase uploads
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm uploading everything
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kdebase_3.5.4_sime_kio_v4.diff , 404, error....
<zorglu_> some tools keep dumping their debug log on the tty (e.g. kate with the ScimInputContextPlugin() and kate), is this a bug being worked on ? or just the coder forgot to remove its debug before releasing ?
<imbrandon> afaik thats standard for gui apps run from tty to dump info
<Riddell> zorglu_: the ScimInputContextPlugin is from qt's scim patch I'd guess, if you want to track it down that would be great
<Riddell> imbrandon: it seems to be common in kde apps for some reason but it's not desirable
<Jucato> imbrandon: how about the Bad Device errors?
<Riddell> Jucato: that's qt talking to X, there's not much can be done about that
<imbrandon> Jucato: thats becouse you have unused devices in your xorg.conf
<zorglu_>  it's not desirable <- i definitly agree, as it is uselessly scray for the user
<zorglu_> scary i meant
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> yes, wacom entries that are put there by the default installation
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes delete those and it go's away ;)
<Jucato> heh yeah :)
<Jucato> people still panic about it though...
<imbrandon> yea, uneededly but yea
<imbrandon> imho debconf should be smart enough not to put those in if not needed but i stay away from X as much as possible ( code wise )
<Jucato> so there's nothing that can be done about that? making it less scary? :P
<Jucato> question: why does xorg.conf have wacom entries even if you don't have one? isn't it set during installation?
<imbrandon> something can always be done ;) its just a matter of what ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: there is one patch that I can't download.... we need  to wait for _Sime_
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea the default config includes them so laptops with wacom pointers work ootb
<Jucato> aaah
<imbrandon> Tonio_: ok , i was just passing along the message
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sure ;)
<Riddell> ah, silly scim debugging is in scim-qtimm
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: you want to file a uvf for gwenview 1.4.0 since you touched it last , or .....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, new stable release ?
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> great, will do thanks
<imbrandon> http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will ping pitti for digikam too
<imbrandon> Tonio_: you have digicam listed twice on the MIR queue page too ( not that it really matters )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah ?
<Tonio_> yes, I know
<Tonio_> for has been rejected due to dependancies in universe
<imbrandon> no i mean its listed two times in the unreviewed section
<imbrandon> at the top and bottom of the list
<imbrandon> err top and third from the bottom
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can't download gwenview
<Tonio_> tarball is dead on upstream website.......
<Tonio_> what a horrible morning........
<imbrandon> hum i just grabbed it, its sf.net prdownload site
<Tonio_> ah in sourceforge :)
<imbrandon> yea http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gwenview/gwenview-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i hope you ment a UVFe not a MIR for gwenview 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> packages for gwenview would help us to review if it's stable
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna test the deb ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: please
<_Sime_> Tonio_: which patch can't you d/l?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kio v4
<Tonio_> Riddell, imbrandon: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/gwenview_1.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<imbrandon> wget http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/gwenview_1.4.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<imbrandon> gah
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hu ?
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> wrong konsole window
<Tonio_> imbrandon: have access to my ftp now ? :)
<Tonio_> ah oki ;)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: fixed
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+bug/61038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61038 in gwenview "1.3.92b -> 1.4.0 UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> done
<Tonio_> _Sime_: thanks ;)
<imbrandon> hrm _Sime_ does the "file -> open" kde dialog honur the .hidden ?
<imbrandon> or is it just gwenviews file _. open
<imbrandon> s/_./->/g
<Riddell> uses kmplayer, funky
<Tonio_> _Sime_: great, I'm building and if that's okay, uploading
<imbrandon> hrm i only get a blue screen when trying to play video but i'm gessing its a codec thing
<_Sime_> cool
<imbrandon> i probably dont have all my codecs reinstalled yet
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I changed the wikipage
<Tonio_> I really have issues with mysql on dapper.......
<Tonio_> 5959 mysql     15   0  112m  23m 4296 S 54.9  2.4  17:20.46 mysqld
<Tonio_> 55% cpu usage average....
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> i never pay attn to how much cpu it eats up on my server ( dapper )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I tested my website, but that doesn't seem to be the cause
<Tonio_> I'm going to 90% without any mysql process running....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll probably try a backport
<Tonio_> imbrandon: talking about that, we should backport flashplayer to dapper, since current package fails....
<imbrandon> hrm are you going by top? i can look at mine real fast
<Tonio_> imbrandon: url has changed so it cannot download it again
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea its been requested afaik, if not i'll do it here in a sec
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah using top
<imbrandon> Tonio_: here is top running on my dapper server , dosent seem to be a problem there ( apt-mirror , imap , and rsync all take more cpu )  http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss100.png
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah....
<Tonio_> I suspect a mysql bug on certain query....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kickermedia fails to apply, I'm rebuilding your patch
<Tonio_> _Sime_: looks like a part of your patch is reversed ;)
<Tonio_> the Makefile.in part
<ajmitch> Tonio_: wasn't there already a UVF request filed?
<ajmitch> bug 60997
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60997 in gwenview "UVF - New Upstream Release" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60997
<Riddell> we've very thorough
<ajmitch> obviously
<Tonio_> ajmitch: argh ! I missed this one
<Tonio_> it would be nice if people asking for UVF would ping us ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> well it's nixternal 
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay
<Tonio_> ajmitch: sorry for this...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: looks like we've done wrong this time :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> yea probably should have searched LP
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup.... and I should have checked after you asked me to write it...
<imbrandon> welp just mark one a dupe and we'll know better , make sure and tell mdz/kamoin in the email one is a dupe
<imbrandon> hrm anyone know who Burdick, Perry  pburdick@mccanntech.org is
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you do it ? I'm on _Sime_'s patch since I have to rebuild them....
<imbrandon> Tonio_: sure
<ajmitch> Tonio_: well it was discussed in here earlier :)
<imbrandon> okie all fixed up
<ajmitch> Tonio_: no need to apologise to me, I just spotted the duplicate in #u-bugs
<imbrandon> hrm i wish pburdick@mccanntech.org was on irc , guess i'll email them
<imbrandon> lo kwwii_ 
<kwwii_> moin imbrandon
<imbrandon> anyone wanna sponsor kubunturocks.com ( just the purchace of the dmain its self not hosting ) so I can setup a free jabber service on it ? hehe
<imbrandon> domain*
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm sorry but I can't apply your patches...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: they seem to conflict with other ones we already have...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: things are reverted sometimes....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping me when you're available so that I'm resuming the problem
<Riddell> kwwii_: what do you want to do about the last icon on the ksplash?
<Jucato> do the input fields/labels in the login screen look a bit off-center?
<kwwii_> Riddell: well, either move it up in line with the rest or make it a bit bigger so that it stands out at the bottom more
<kwwii_> Riddell: why are the new window buttons not in kwin-crystal...are they in a diffferent package?
<kwwii_> Jucato: they should be at the 50% point
<Riddell> kwwii_: they are, they're in the patch in debian/patches
<Riddell> which is uuencoded
<Jucato> kwwii_: maybe just an effect of having a bigger space between the menu button and the input fields than between the enter button and the input fields?
<kwwii_> Riddell: so when I apt-get  the sources how can I get them?
<kwwii_> Jucato: could be
<Riddell> kwwii_: make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<Riddell> should make them appear
<kwwii_> hehe, no rule to make target
<kwwii_> I have my old versions, I can copy over the really old ones
<freeflying> Riddell: did you upload scim-qtimm? it was rejacted
<kwwii_> I just wanted to do this the right way
<Jucato> kwwii_: http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/login.png
<kwwii_> Jucato: guess I should move the enter key 5 pixels to the right
<Riddell> oh, it's not cdbs
<Riddell> kwwii_: make -f debian/rules  config.status
<Riddell> freeflying: I did
<Riddell> freeflying: oops, uploaded to dapper
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> re-uploaded to edgy
<kwwii_> ok, so which package is uudecode in? (not uudeview)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: sharutils
<Riddell> kwwii_: sharutils
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii_> oh, man...this is too much work...
<kwwii_> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<imbrandon> kwwii_: sudo apt-get build-dep <package-with-artwork>
<imbrandon> it will grab everything you need to do that 
<imbrandon> but thats in build-essential / devscripts ( you'll probably want those working with packages )
<kwwii_> I installed build-essential
<imbrandon> install devscripts
<kwwii_> but doing this for kwin-style-crystal installs 58 other packages
<imbrandon> oh wow
<Tm_T> =)
<kwwii_> I mean, I wanted to change a few buttons is all :-)
<kwwii_> I am sure we would make this harder yet
<imbrandon> heheh welcome to our world, just teasin, hold on lemme see if i can grab just the images and put them on ftp for ya
<imbrandon> you want the images from kwin-style-crystal is all ?
<kwwii_> I have it now
<kwwii_> thanks anyway
<imbrandon> hehe okies
* imbrandon go's to grab another mt dew
<kwwii_> hehe, mark is now doing conf calls with the ubuntu art people to get the work done
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> something wasent getting done ?
<Tm_T> :O
<kwwii_> so...now that I applied that patch, someone tell me what the .rej files are for?
<kwwii_> the .orig seem to be the new ones, the normal file names the old ones
<Tm_T> rej file contains stuff that didn't apply iirc
<Riddell> kwwii_: it should just apply cleanly
<Riddell> kwwii_: unless you've already changed the fie
<Riddell> files
<\sh> Riddell: short update why python-qt3 is not installable? I'm too lazy to check now ;) 
<Riddell> \sh: seems installed to me
<Riddell> who says it's not installable?
<\sh> Riddell: forget about it...kubuntu-desktop wasn't installable last friday...and amarok and python-qt3 was removed automagically from dist-upgrade...now it's installable agan
<\sh> moins btw
<Riddell> moin moin
<kwwii_> hi \sh
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> my internet connection sucks today...
<Riddell> ok, kubuntu-default-setting and ksplash should be all sorted now
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool, you repatched it ?
<imbrandon> woot
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: rocking :)
<kwwii_> Riddell: thanks :-)
* Hobbsee waves
<imbrandon> lo Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee attacks the customer from hell with a long pointy stick.
<Riddell> err, what happened to katapult in kde svn?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: nooo stick, you cruel!
<Hobbsee> i ate it, i was hungry.
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: the woman deserves it.
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Tm_T> =)
* Hobbsee had a pretty bad shift at work.
<Tm_T> what woman
<Hobbsee> hence the bad mood
* Jucato sees the whip...
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: an idiot that thought she coudl come in 5 mins before close, get a full trolley of stuff, and expect the store stay open for her.  there's another supermarket about 100 m away, in the same shopping complex, open for another 2 hours.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<Jucato> foolish mortal... :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell: is it messed up ?
<imbrandon> ( katapult )
<Riddell> imbrandon: no found it
<imbrandon> ahh 
<Riddell> was looking in playground, it's in extragear
<Tm_T> Jucato: you mean meatbag
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tonio_> ho concerning the kapatult/amarok were you able to reproduce ?
<imbrandon> heh that sounds normal to me ( leaste arround here ) but what isnt normal is two suppermarkets 100m from each other ?
<Tonio_> mez confirms the issue but it works here, so I don't understand
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i'm not quite sure why they did that.  oh, there's another supermarket right next to the other one
<Tonio_> unless I missed what the real problem is
<imbrandon> Tonio_: works here too i dunno what mez was taking aobut 
<Hobbsee> as in, not opposite to us
<Tonio_> imbrandon: maybe scanning amaroks database and not launching mp3's
<Jucato> Tonio_: if you try to play some music in Amarok by searching/launching it from Katapult?
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea works for me(tm)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes....
<Jucato> ...
<Tonio_> Jucato: that should be impossible according to mez but it works here....
<imbrandon> me also and i'm on a fresh install
<Jucato> fresh Dapper?
<Tonio_> edgy
<Jucato> ah.. hm..
<imbrandon> dapper? we dont need no stinking dapper
* Jucato launches VMWare
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Jucato> er.. it was running on another desktop already :P
* imbrandon hasent been on dapper in /months/
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm completly lost with sime's patches....
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i can do them if you want , i did the last few
<Tonio_> certain parts are reversed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you will have the same issue :)
<imbrandon> certain parts are reversed ?
<Tonio_> the latest patch cannot by applied simply because half of the patch is already in kde tarball...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes
<Tonio_> - instead of + etc....
<Tonio_> but not for the all patch
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I assume he didn't diff from the tarball but from an already patches one
<imbrandon> hrm he is using dapper to do all this afaik so we might have to modify it a bit
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll make a point with him toonight
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but dapper 3.5.4 is the same that edgy ;)
<Tonio_> except patches, but that's not patches conflict
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm talking about the orig
<imbrandon> right
<Tonio_> imbrandon: an example : 
<Tonio_> in kdesktop/Makefile.in :
<Tonio_>  GMSGFMT = @GMSGFMT@
<Tonio_> +GREP = @GREP@
<Tonio_>  HALBACKEND = @HALBACKEND@
<Tonio_> he adds this...
<Tonio_> then :
<Tonio_>  GMSGFMT = @GMSGFMT@
<Tonio_> +GREP = @GREP@
<Tonio_>  HALBACKEND = @HALBACKEND@
<Tonio_> that's from the orig tarball
<Tonio_> oups, sorry, repasting :
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.4/kdesktop$ grep -d recurse GREP ./Makefile.in
<Tonio_> EGREP = @EGREP@
<Tonio_> GREP = @GREP@
<Tonio_> PACKAGE_BUGREPORT = @PACKAGE_BUGREPORT@
<Tonio_> so the patch is wrong...
<Jucato> hm.. so strange.. katapult/amarok problem still happens on an almost fresh install of Edgy (on VMWare)
<imbrandon> soo umm hrm 
<Tonio_> Jucato: maybe the issue is database scanning, not file launching....
<Tonio_> so because I had a working database before, it still works...
<Jucato> hmm....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: agreed that there is an issue here ? ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: could be reversed patch, but no, since there are other parts of the patch for the same file that are valid...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's why I think he missed something
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea , i'm about to lay down for a nap, i'll grab the patches and the current source and see if i can figure out what he was doing, if not we'll talk to him tonight
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kio v4 is valid
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kicker media is valid except a reversed section, I have fixed this...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the new patch is crappy, here is the point
<imbrandon> k
<Tonio_> but concerning the reversed section I'm not sure if we have to reverse it or remove it...
<Tonio_> can be both in fact, depending on what the error was when he did the patch
<imbrandon> we might have to convince him to upgrade to edgy and debdiff the cahnges ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe indeed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: he can simply grab the edgy source package and provide the patches himself
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no need for edgy to work on it....
<imbrandon> or a chroot but afaik he does it on his running system then makes the patches
<imbrandon> anyhow i'm gonna laydown for a nap, back in a few hours , i'll get on the lappy for a bit and look brb
<Tonio___> WOW : http://benheck.com/Games/Xbox360/x360_page_5.htm
<Tonio___> amazing what this guy did
<jjesse> that is awesome, i saw it earlier on slashdot or something and was really impressed.
<jjesse> wish they sold them ;)
<Jucato> whoa...
* jdong whacks Hobbsee in the head in the comfort of #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> jdong: i'm still laughing.
* jdong will never waste his time testing Ubiquity again :)
<Hobbsee> that's the quote of the night.
<Hobbsee> nah, just file a bug as requested, what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> you asked a silly question, and got the answer you deserved.
<jdong> Hobbsee: it wouldn't be the first time ubiquity was broken on an install cd :)
<jdong> ahem, every single Dapper testing cd
<jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: well, true, but when it's the way they're pushing everyone to install off it
<Hobbsee> or most to
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine that was something in your system
<Hobbsee> it works for a whole lot of people - those of you who it doesnt, you need to file a bug :P
<jdong> a hairball :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> *sigh*, that means I need to walk down to my basement
* jdong postpones task until painkillers kick in
<Hobbsee> you mean you came out of your basement?
<jdong> two flights of stairs is a bit too much for me to handle right now...
<jdong> and plus, my torrent of mythbusters just finished
<jdong> bye bye, suckers!
<jdong> :)
<Daniloc> :)
<jdong> and oh by the way, I had to backport Ktorrent 2.0.2 to edgy so the damn download wouldn't lock up
<jdong> and I'm not in the mood for dealing with kamion again today
<jdong> so someone please poke him to let that UVF through
<Hobbsee> you had to backport it to edgy, or to dapper
<jdong> edgy
<Hobbsee> if you had to backport it to edgy, what did you backport from?  *g*
* Hobbsee ducks
<jdong> upstream :)
<jdong> there's a UVF for ktorrent 2.0.2 sitting in launchpad idle for weeks now
<jdong> bug #58139
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58139 in ktorrent "UVF exception request ktorrent 2.0.1 -> 2.0.2" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58139
<Hobbsee> right
* jdong courageously poked kamion
<Hobbsee> hehe
* jdong awaits his angry wrath
<Hobbsee> kamion's never tried to eat me
* Jucato just observed that people on freenode love to poke people :)
<jdong> he typically doesn't swallow me whole
* Hobbsee wonders about Jucato's statement.
* Jucato tries to poke himself, since he has no one else to poke...
<_Sime_> Tonio_: ping
<Hobbsee> hey _Sime_ 
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hey ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: probably better go in private making a point on those patches :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> you're about to get yelled at, it seems :P
<Jucato> lol
<jjesse> sounds like someone is in trouble +*
* Jucato doesn't want to be a motu anymore :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I /msg you the situation
<Hobbsee> Jucato: whyever not?
<_Sime_> I see that.
<_Sime_> wait a sec
<Jucato> Hobbsee: coz I'm too young to be eaten :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: _Sime_'s not a MOTU>
<Jucato> ooh... aaah... :)
<jdong> Jucato: ooh, you can join backports, which is where people who don't want to MOTU go!
* jdong ducks
<Hobbsee> lol
<Jucato> lol
* imbrandon kicks jdong 
<jdong> imbrandon: aren't you supposed to be napping? :P
* Jucato thinks he saw Hobbsee ready her whip...
* jdong kicks imbrandon back for his outdated ktorrent
<Hobbsee> heh, no, i was just laughing
<Hobbsee> and my whip is always ready.
<imbrandon> jdong: that wouldent be good , as the quality of the requests would deminish farther than it alrady is
* Jucato kicks himself because he can't kick anyone else :)
* Hobbsee kicks Jucato 
<jdong> kicking party?
<Jucato> wee! my first kick!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hm..
* Jucato kicks abattoir
<Jucato> >:)
<abattoir> wth?
<Jucato> yay! someone I could kick!
* jdong quietly steps away to get breakfast
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I assume that the kdebase.3.5.4.orig.tar.gz never changes.
<jdong> suddenly the maturity in this room drops to #ubuntuforums
<Riddell> _Sime_: correct
* jdong hopes nobody from there is listening
<Jucato> jdong: sssh! don't say the magic word in front of imbrandon :P
<jdong> Jucato: that's still an IRC channel
<jdong> that ironically we are not affiliated with 
<Jucato> ??
<jdong> #ubuntuforums is an IRC channel
<Jucato> ok now that's just confusing and weird...
<abattoir> Riddell: Kamion has uploaded 1.3(which fixes a bug in oem-config, and has kde-ui as a default option), i'll try the next build available
<jdong> Jucato: I know. and it's costing the real forums in reputation,  too
<Riddell> abattoir: great
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hehe yes :)
* jdong REALLY leaves to watch mythbusters and eat breakfast this time
<Jucato> heh. well I do see some names from #ubuntuforums that are also on the forums
<jdong> Jucato:  yeah, there are some people who overlap
<Jucato> (like you)
<jdong> some of the mods in the channel are also ops
* imbrandon points the j* to -offtopic
* Jucato whistles...
* _jdong whistles
* Hobbsee points *j* to -offtopic
<_jdong> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<jdong> k, an on-topic question, what's up with hotpluggable media handling recently in edgy?
<jdong> it's worse than it was in dapper, IMO
<imbrandon> thats helpfull ....
<Riddell> jdong: we're testing some patches from _Sime_ 
<jdong> imbrandon: I'm just stating my opinion, not trying to flame anyone or cause offense
<jdong> the unmount progress dialog is gone
<imbrandon> no no i mean whats wrong with it , other then "its broke" , dident say you was flamin
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> and there's no more media:/ to watch all the mount points
<jdong> imbrandon: if you give me a second to type ;)
<imbrandon> its /media
<jdong> imbrandon: /media does not show unmounted media
<imbrandon> same options as media:/
<Jucato> jdong: it does
<imbrandon> it does if there is mount points
<jdong> imbrandon: insert a USB stick, hit cancel on the popup dialog (to bypass mounting).
<Jucato> it shows a different icon for unmounted media
<jdong> it does NOT show my usb stick
<jdong> it shows a regular folder for usbdisk
<jdong> clicking it does not mount it
<jdong> and right click does not have any mount options
<jdong> I have to mount it from the initial pop-up dialog
<jdong> or it will not show up in /media
<jdong> same goes for optical media
<imbrandon> write it up on /KubuntuKDEMedia then what the behavure is and the expected behavure with the new patches is
<Jucato> hm... optical media shows up fine here
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I have to go for 30 minutes
* Riddell changes k-d-s to install the .hidden files
<_Sime_> Tonio_: ok, I'll remake this patch for this evening.
* jdong waits for wiki page to load
<Tonio_> _Sime_: great
<imbrandon> Riddell: they dident before ?
<Riddell> no
<imbrandon> ouch
<Tonio_> Riddell: which files ?
* imbrandon could have swore they did unless someone changed it
<Jucato> Riddell: in Knot 3, linux-headers-386 is installed by default, rather than linux-headers-generic?
<Riddell> Tonio_: /.hidden /media/.hidden
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... indeed
<abattoir> Jucato: i think there has been a change in the kernel naming procedure(and the variants available)... not sure though
<Riddell> Jucato: seems so
<_Sime_> Riddell: what are you hiding?
<_Sime_> the link
* Hobbsee emails her maths teacher asking to let her be lazy.
<jdong> Jucato: l-h-386 will pull in generic, right?
<Jucato> jdong: no
<imbrandon> _Sime_: they are your .hidden files
<imbrandon> jdong: no
<Jucato> l-h-386 pulls in l-h-2.6.17-7-386
<jdong> oh wow, we actually have a 386 kernel
<jdong> I thought we kissed that sucker goodbye :P
<Jucato> so did I :)
<Jucato> transition phase probably
<imbrandon> the transition isnt complete it doesnt look like
<imbrandon> nothing to see here move along
<jdong> oh speaking of that, anyone knows how to turn off SMP at bootup?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> jdong: ask in -kernel and why would you want to ?
<Riddell> _Sime_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23882
<jdong> imbrandon: sadly there are some drivers that still barf when SMP is on :(
<jdong> *cough* Ralink rt2x00
<jdong> and in choosing between kernel panic or losing half your processing power....
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./Makefile:     install -m644 kde-hidden/hidden-media "$(DESTDIR)/media/.hidden"
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there something wrong there ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope, but the files aren't in the .install file
<_Sime_> Riddell: cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Hawkwind> I just did an update to my system and it updated clamav stuff and I got all this stuff, can someone tell me what it means and if it's something wrong with my system or the package itself:  http://pastebin.ulteo.us/110
<Riddell> something debconf related is broken
<Riddell> no idea what
<Hawkwind> As in something on my system, or within the package that got installed ?
<jdong|laptop> *blink*
<jdong|laptop> I swear....... ubiquity died yesterday when I clicked on it.......
* jdong|laptop bangs head
<jdong|laptop> see, Hobbsee, this is why I *asked* before making a useless LP ticket :)
<Hobbsee> ticket or bug?
<jdong|laptop> bug, ticket, same thing :)
<jdong|laptop> hell this whole laptop is a bug
<jdong|laptop> it's not supposed to be able to boot AMD64 livecd's :)
<jdong|laptop> but don't tell anyone I said that
<jdong|laptop> shhhhhh
* jdong|laptop is a collector of anomalies
<jdong|laptop> where do /media bug reports go under?
<jdong|laptop> I got a screenshot showing a USB stick unmounted on my desktop, but not showing up in /media
<Riddell> Jucato: /KubuntuKDEMedia
<jdong|laptop> k, on the wiki?
<imbrandon> jdong: thats not really a bug but an implmentation request / wiki
<jdong|laptop> SOLVED: (Simon Edwards 13-8-2006) HAL doesn't send the mount point info for unmounted partitions. This stops unmounted mount points from being matched with their meta-data. (Simon Edwards 22-8-2006) . Solved in version 2 of the patches.
<imbrandon> jdong: fyi i was just talking to celso , seems the backport fix for soyuz will drop this week , its up for revu now
<jdong|laptop> does that sound like what I'm reporting?
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: excellent :)
<imbrandon> jdong|laptop: not really i dont think
<jdong|laptop> hmm, where on that page would I add feedback?
<imbrandon> add a feedback section at the bottom just above the patches section i would say
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You ever get a chance to look at that email/bug I sent you ?
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: ok, I'll do that, but if doc team hunts me down I'll give them your address instead :)
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: yea , i poke someone else about it, i'll email you the details in a bit
<imbrandon> jdong|laptop: wth does the doc team have to do with it ? heh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Many thanks
<imbrandon> poked*
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: we've had run-ins with doc team regarding not following the ubuntu wiki page guidelines or stuff like that
<jdong|laptop> doesn't doc team police the wiki?
<imbrandon> only if its part of the help doc's
<imbrandon> and that is not, we ( as in the KDE team ) police that page 
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong|laptop> cool, that makes me feel better already
* jdong|laptop proceeds to prove he sucks at MoinMoin markup
<imbrandon> e.g the doc teams domain is help.ubuntu.com/community
<nixternal> imbrandon: did you end up packaging gwenview?  i did it last night and placed it on revu and did the UVF for it as well
<imbrandon> even then its a community effert ;) thus a wiki
<imbrandon> nixternal: we seen the uvf , Tonio_  ( the last one to tuch it did also )
<nixternal> k
<imbrandon> for future ref you might poke the last person to touch a package ;)
<imbrandon> just so we dont dupe efferts ;)
<nixternal> roger that
<imbrandon> but yea work with Tonio_ on that one, hes da man
<Tonio_> nixternal: hey
<Tonio_> yes, we duplicated our work
<nixternal> sorry about that
<imbrandon> no worries, you live and learn ;)
<imbrandon> just for future ref
<Tonio_> nixternal: well you did it before, I should have checked launchpad too...
<Hobbsee> heh.  i thought i was staying out of the newsletter this week.
<Hobbsee> toma should have been credited, not me
* imbrandon hasent read it yet
<imbrandon> well i did on gobby when i was editing it but not the finished thing
<jdong|laptop> ooh, UWN is out?
* jdong|laptop rushes back to wiki
<imbrandon> holy bejesus i'm in it tooo, i dident see that /me hides
<imbrandon> and for a non-kde project no less, man-o-man
<imbrandon> lol
* jdong|laptop begins worshipping imbrandon for his mythtv packages
* Jucato wonders why jdong|laptop hasn't worshipped imbrandon from the very beginning...
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: too much worship isn't healthy
<Jucato> sez who? heh :)
<jdong|laptop> lol, I see the space bar bug got coverage
<imbrandon> hahah i got in for amarok 1.4.3 and core-dev also , jez 3 mentions in one news letter, that has to be a record
* jdong|laptop chuckles
<jdong|laptop> "A new medium has been detected"
<jdong|laptop> doesn't that sound somewhat psychic?
<imbrandon>  /win 36
<imbrandon> err
<Riddell> anyone want to package scribus 1.2.5 and see if we can get an UVFe?
<Riddell> it's already in debian, just needs ubuntu changes re-applied
<imbrandon> Riddell: if someone dosent get to it before i get up from my nap i can try
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's go :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: want to do it ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: dosent matter to me, i can , i just wanna sleep first heheh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so I'm doing it :)
<imbrandon> okies ;)
<kwwii_> sleep is for loosers
* Jucato Googles for the definition of "sleep"
<Hobbsee> bah.  sleep.
* Hobbsee might do that at around 3am or so.
<fabo> Riddell: you don't use branch pull on kde modules ?
<Riddell> fabo: no
<fabo> Riddell: can i use them or you prefer to avoid ?
<Riddell> fabo: in debian sure
<Riddell> but if they get in the way of anything I'm doing I'll remove it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> read that as "you can use them, but dont let them come anywhere near me"
<Jucato> heh
<Riddell> anyone on OS X?
* fabo fabo don't understand ... branch pull or not ? :)
<Riddell> fabo: go ahead
<fabo> in fact i want to know about kdepim dimap patch ;)
<fabo> i can do a branch pull or just extract needed part ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: imbrandon is
<Riddell> fabo: I'd rather not have them in the kde main packages, extracting the patch from SVN is much preferable for me
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'm on OSX right now
<fabo> Riddell: as you wish boss ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: one sec though lemme grab a soda
<Hobbsee> hah.  another one
* Jucato though imbrandon was going to take a nap...
<Riddell> imbrandon: could you visit jriddell.org
<imbrandon> Jucato: i was but the laptop keeps beeping at me
<Hobbsee> lol
<Riddell> imbrandon: in safari
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure one sec
<Hobbsee> that's why you turn laptops *off* when trying to sleep
<Jucato> hah
<Jucato> or just mute the volume :P
<imbrandon> Riddell: looks normal... wasup ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: scribus building
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's firefox, I'm after safari
<imbrandon> hahha i never noticed your favicon.ico before
<Riddell> I didn't put that there
<imbrandon> ohh hrm lemme see if i have safari installed
<imbrandon> nope, ummm laserjock should be on osx too 
<Tonio_> Riddell: kwwii_ might use osx too
<imbrandon> or lemme find a safari download ....
<imbrandon> no worries safari installing now
<imbrandon> one sec
<Jucato> OS X without Safari... isn't that like XP without IE? :P
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: be careful! MS lawyers might be watching!
<Jucato> heh :)
* jdong|laptop tries to rsync ubuntu install onto a usb external
<imbrandon> Jucato: no in apple you can actualy drag apps to the trash ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also syncking scribus-template
<Tonio_> hum, no need for this, no new upstream... strange
<Tonio_> Riddell, kwwii_:just saw the new ksplash, supperb work !
<bddebian> Heya folks
<Tonio_> yop bddebian ;)
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_, Jucato
<jdong|laptop> gasp! it boots!
<imbrandon> ok Riddell dug out my 10.4 cd's reinstalling safari now
<jjesse> is the ksplash the one that you see upon startup or is that different
* jjesse trying to keep the terms different
<Jucato> jjesse: ksplash is the one you see after logging in
<Jucato> usplash (boot splash) is the one you see at boot (after GRUB)
<jjesse> Jucato: thanks :)
<Jucato> np :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, just saw I removed kubuntustyle accidentally in theme.rc.... this is why I couldn't get it to work with moodin.... sorry for this...
<Riddell> also moodin has a cache which is annoying for testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but I had done the only line patch so my error was that setting removed...
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok i'm there now with safari
<Jucato> that was quick :)
<imbrandon> just had to reinstall it from the cd Jucato ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: something you need me to test ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about scribus, should we upgrade scribus-ng too ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: thanks, it is, of course, based on kdm
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: can do
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm finishing with scribus and doing the ng
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the usplash, did you notice it hangs at about 50% ?
<Tonio_> I don't think that's linked to your theme, but it happens here at least
<kwwii_> hehe, it is different from computer to computer
<imbrandon> Riddell: need me to do anything special in safari ? /me stairs at the page
<Riddell> imbrandon: no thanks, just stealing your user agent
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: want me to downlaod camino for osx too ?
<Jucato> imbrandon spends a few minutes to install Safari, so that Riddell could still his user agent :)
<imbrandon> Jucato: heheh was no biggie ;)
<Jucato> of course not, it's just funny :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: no thanks
<imbrandon> okies
<rouzic> imbrandon: The Knot3 is not compatible with wi-fi in a MacBook
<imbrandon> rouzic: it works ootb with my ibook , i think yyou have to fiddle with it a bit for macbook
<imbrandon> ask kwwii_ about the macbook ( ng stuff )
<imbrandon> rouzic: the airport works out of the box, the airport express needs a bit of config
<rouzic> The command iwconfig neither recognizes me the net "ath0" with that the Airport works, nor appears in Kcontrol
* gnomefreak been gone for a while. was kde 3.5.3 backported to dapper?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: nope :)
<imbrandon> airport shows up as eth1 ( the orinoco driver )
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<Jucato> I thought KDE updates would never be backported
<imbrandon> ath0 is the airport extreem
<gnomefreak> seems kubuntu-desktop has depends issues in dapper
<Jucato> I'm sure that KDE 3.5.4 shouldn't be coz it's buggy on Dapper...
<rouzic> I believe that this related to the package madwifi
<gnomefreak> looks like due to backports being enabled
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it does?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thats what i just got done helping someone with
<imbrandon> 3.5.3 or 4 isnt backported
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, debdiff for scribus is about 7 MB
<Riddell> _Sime_: should we have nicer icons for /media and /home ?
<Tonio_> don't know if mdz will accept this........
* kwwii_ only has ppc, no macbook
<gnomefreak> aptitude clears up the depends but apt-get didnt
<Riddell> Tonio_: just send the changelog
<jdong> gnomefreak: backports causes depends issues with kubuntu-desktop??
<jdong> can you confirm that?
<rouzic> Imbrandon: from the Knot2 it does not recognize me the wifi, in the Knot1 if and this one me the reconocia as Ath0, like Dapper
<gnomefreak> jdong: no i cant but it looks like it
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late....
<jdong> gnomefreak: I don't think there's anything in backports that'll contend with kubuntu-desktop -- what was the error?
<gnomefreak> jdong: i gave him aptitude before i could test # out the backports
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: i doubt it, its probably a locaized issue, we need to look into it more
<jdong> hmm
* gnomefreak doesnt read pl
<imbrandon> now there is an issue with aptitude wanting to remove 3/4 of your desktop but thats not becouse of backports
<Jucato> gnomefreak: the only "indirect" connections that kubuntu-desktop would probably have would be ktorrent 2.0.1 and amarok 1.4.2-.3
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23891 is the error he got
<gnomefreak> it looked like kde-sys-settings was in there
<gnomefreak> default*
<jdong> hmm, interesting
<jdong> he hasn't used any repos outside of ubuntu ones?
<Jucato> hm.. interesting as well... (can't understand it...)
<gnomefreak> nope not from him
<jdong> Jucato: it's the kubuntu-desktop depends on FOO, but FOO will not be installed error
<imbrandon> thta could be alot of thing, i doubt its backports as they are built against the orig libs
<Jucato> ah
<jdong> as imbrandon says, I highly doubt it's backports
<gnomefreak> thats the only thing i saw that made any sense thats why i asked
<imbrandon> what lang is pl ?
<jdong> polish
<gnomefreak> polish
* imbrandon looks for a translator
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 61093
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61093 in scribus "1.2.4.1 -> 1.2.5 UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61093
<gnomefreak> lol
<Tonio_> nixternal: ping ?
<nixternal> hello
<imbrandon> well i couldent translate it but i just tried it on my dapper box with backports enabled and all works fine
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: so he has other issues
<Tonio_> nixternal: your gwenview uvfe has been approved...
<nixternal> cool beans ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I can upload but I would need the source package :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty imbrandon 
<nixternal> it is on revu as well
<Tonio_> nixternal: okay
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3163
<nixternal> bbiaf...work time
<Tonio_> nixternal: uploaded
<Riddell> gwenview 1.4 got approved?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, by matt
<Tonio_> Riddell: not my uvfe, but nixternal's
<Riddell> cool
<_Sime_> Tonio_: hi
<_Sime_> Tonio_: The patch was good, but might have been conflicting with some other patch. So I've reduced the number of needless diffs in Makefile.in and
<_Sime_> Tonio_: put the new patch up on the wiki.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum, I looked at the tarball and other patches, there was no conflicts afaik
<Tonio_> _Sime_: retesting
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the 3 patches are ready ?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I just fixed the wiki. The patch is now in the pending section.
<_Sime_> reload
<_Sime_> Tonio_: just one patch.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: and how about the media_desktop one
<_Sime_> Tonio_: that didn't apply?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: nope, this is the one that according to me is false :)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: ok, I'll cut down mediadesktop too.
<_Sime_> Tonio_: the patches are just not applying? that is the problem?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: concerning this one, look at the GREP addition, that's already in kdebase sources....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: in fact you add several things that are already in the sources, and not added by other patches...
<Tonio_> this is what I saw at least :)
<_Sime_> I'm diffing against a clean unpacked kdebase-3.5.4.orig.tar.gz.
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/kdebase$ patch -p0 <kdebase_3.5.4_sime_kickermedia_v3.diff
<Tonio_> patching file kdebase-3.5.4/kicker/applets/media/Makefile.am
<Tonio_> patching file kdebase-3.5.4/kicker/applets/media/Makefile.in
<Tonio_> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm not crazy, this patch is reversed :)
<Tonio_> same issue than this morning :)
<Tonio_> and on the same file, makefile.in
<_Sime_> Tonio_: can you clean out the source tree and just drop the new patches into the debian/patches dir?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I've seen that kind of wierd behaviour too.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: sure, but I did previously, and I had the same problem...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm testing the build with the patch as it is
<_Sime_> Tonio_: it will apply a patch, and then the next time that you issue the same command, it will reverse the patch. 
<_Sime_> Tonio_: what is in the patch error log?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the problem is the issue there is on a clean source tree
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I just apt-get source kdebase
<Tonio_> I agree if I launch twice, it will tell me the patch is reversed
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay I'm looking at the patch content and comparing with the sources...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, comparing with the sources : Makefile.am is okay, but Makefile.in is the opposite of what it should be
<Tonio_> _Sime_: sorry for bugging you with this :)
<_Sime_> I'm apt-get source'ing
<_Sime_> apt-get source also applies patches???
<Tonio_> _Sime_: no
<_Sime_>   pkg-source: applying ./kdebase_3.5.4-0ubuntu20.diff.gz
<_Sime_> yes
<Tonio_> _Sime_: it applies the diff, not the patches
<Tonio_> you can check for any patch and compare, they are not patched in the sources
<_Sime_> HA! but that is not the same as the *.orig.tar.gz file
<_Sime_> kdebase-3.5.4_orig.tar.gz is what i've been diffing against.
<_Sime_> I'll redo that patch.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum, it should be the same, except the debian folder....
<Tonio_> _Sime_: where is the difference ?
<Riddell> don't include Makefile.in in patches, but that's usually the packager's problem
<_Sime_> that big *.diff.gz patches all of the Makefile.in files (I tink.
<Riddell> it does yes
<_Sime_> I've got Makefile.am and Makefile.in changes, but the Makefile.ins won't be redone after the debian/patches?
<_Sime_> I don't think so
<Riddell> they will
<Riddell> we re-run automake/autoconf after any new patches
<bddebian> Who does? :)
<Riddell> that's why the .diff.gz has most of its Makefile.in's modified
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, that's now cleart
<Tonio_> s/cleart/clear
<_Sime_> ok, so I'll just dike out my Makefile.in diffs.
<Riddell> bddebian: we do.  with make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> which applys patches, runs make -f admin/Makefile.common, and removes patches
<Riddell> and make -f admin/Makefile.common is KDE's way of running autoblah
<_Sime_> wiki is slow
<Riddell> known problem
<bddebian> Riddell: I was being sarcastic, sorry :-)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: ok, the kdestop patch should be good now.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay
<Tonio_> _Sime_: and the kickermedia too ?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: yeah,
<Tonio_> _Sime_: great eating and I upload them
<Riddell> Tonio_: hang on
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are you uploading?
<Tonio_> Riddell: _Sime_'s updated patches on kdebase
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, I'm uploading kdelibs
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'll test locally before, as always....
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool no problem
<Riddell> so just incase you were doing kdelibs too
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<kwwii_> boah, my entire day was eaten up doing the taxes for last year and applying for me "artist" status in germany :-(
<kwwii_> after that, making window buttons is fun :-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ktorrent 2.0.2 uploaded ( and uvf approved )
<Riddell> imbrandon: you're the man
<imbrandon> hehe i wouldent say that ;)
<jdong> yay! ktorrent 2.0.2 :)
<jdong> imbrandon: got a dapper pbuilder handy for closing the backports side of the ticket?
<imbrandon> jdong yea i built in both at the same time
<imbrandon> when i tested it
<jdong> cool, did you approve the backport yet?
<jdong> nvm, I'll do it
<jdong> grr, that's right
<imbrandon> speaking of, Riddell  do you know why amarok is wanting libfam ( from universe ) with unchanged sources when build in dapper pbuilder ?
<jdong> soyuz isn't ready yet :P
<imbrandon> jdong: yea soyuz isnt fixed yet
* jdong bangs head some more
<Riddell> imbrandon: what does it fail with?
<imbrandon> Riddell: its something about the konqui sidebar but it shouldent need a source change at all i wouldent think ( hasent upto now )
<imbrandon> when it tries to build the koqi sidebar it cant find labfam.la or something
<imbrandon> or fam.la
<Riddell> in dapper kdelibs-dev should bring in libfam
<imbrandon> cant rember exactly, i'll have to start the build over and try it
<imbrandon> hrm libfam is in universe ( edgy and dapper )
<imbrandon> err libfam-dev
<imbrandon> lemme try it again so i can get you an exact error
<Riddell> libgamin-dev rathe
<imbrandon> heheh rathe somewhere other than stargate atlantis ;)
* Riddell suspects reference to popular culture
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> brb more dew while this attempts to build on my poor little ibook ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kickermedia still fails to apply and still has makefile.in strings...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I'm removing this part from the patch.
<imbrandon> Riddell: is anything currently in the repo using cmake ?  ( question in u-devel )
<Tm_T> imbrandon: kde4 stuff?
<imbrandon> Tm_T: yea , luckaly Riddell  uplaoded some kde4 stuff reciently ;)
<Tm_T> so, there is
<imbrandon> kde4libs and kde4base , not sure about anything else
<Riddell> strigi
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon> man i'm working this poor ibook to death today, its compiling amarok for dapper amarok for osx/fink and kde4base for qt/mac
<imbrandon> if this dont make it overheat i dunno what will
<Tonio_> _Sime_: this time it is okay. I'm finishing the build and upload
<fdoving> imbrandon: those ibooks are hard to kill, i must say.
<imbrandon> hehh yea
<imbrandon> i just figured out i can cmdkey+N to swap console windows like in irssi too, its sooo nice, no need for a mouse
<fdoving> Riddell: is strigi good? 
<nixternal> anyone got some review time on their hands?  if so hit up revu and search 'nixternal'...there are a few on there..don't worry about gwenview, as it has been accepted and uploaded already ;)
<Riddell> fdoving: it's promising
<fdoving> Riddell: cool, i'll install and test :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok good new and bad news , heh i updated my pbuilder and all is well with amarok on dapper, bad news, well i just wasted alot of time trying to figure that out when i should have had it updated to begin with ;)
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<nixternal> has there been any major changes with Ubiquity since the Dapper release?  this is for the release notes installation section
<kwwii_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kwwii_> inkscape died
<danimo> kwwii_: save early, save often... ;)
* danimo ducks and runs
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<_Sime_> hi
<Tonio_> _Sime_: little issue (latest) with the media_desktop patch
<Tonio_> _Sime_: it doesn't find medium.h to load
<Tonio_> _Sime_: /tmp/buildd/kdebase-3.5.4/./kdesktop/kdiconview.cc:61:20: error: medium.h: No such file or directory
<Tonio_> I assume it is just the path to fix
<_Sime_> Tonio_: it is probably because Makefile.in hasn't been updated from Makefile.am
<_Sime_> Tonio_: adding the extra path is the main reason why I had to edit makefile.am.
<_Sime_> Tonio_: maybe Riddell knows what the best thing to do is.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum....... it should update makefile.in
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes I can see the changes in Makefile.am
<Tonio_> _Sime_: well I can force make -f admin/makefile.common in rules
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: but in theory, that should be automatic as long as Makefile.am is more recent than Makefile.in
<Riddell> Tonio_: run it manually before building
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I run it and debuild -S -sa ?
<Riddell> no need for -sa
<Tonio_> to have the changes in diff.gz ?
<Riddell> and build it locally first to make sure it works
<Tonio_> yeah I know, I'm just typing this automatically :)
<Tonio_> okay I can do it before, but I though it was cleaner to have it in rules.......
<Riddell> not really, it only needs run once
<Tonio_> yes, since that will stay in diff.gz for next updates, I assume
<fabo> is it normal that i can't build kdepim because of kdelibs -> libkleopatra ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but what if the patch is applied during the build ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then Makefile.in will not be rebuild... I think so
<Tonio_> Riddell: no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's why you do buildprep
<Riddell> which applies, autoconfs, unapplies
<Riddell> fabo: no
<Riddell> although it was rebuilt today
<danimo> Riddell: what happens if you type "konversation" in minicli?
<kwwii_> so what does everyone think about the window deco, buttons, etc.?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I understand, so that the Makefiles changes are in diff.gz
<fabo> Riddell: i'm inside an edgy pbuilder up-to-date
<danimo> kwwii_: nice kdm bootscreen
<danimo> kwwii_: what about them?
<kwwii_> danimo: thanks:-) I was wondering if the buttons and window gradient don't look too plain
<kwwii_> I have a really glossy version ready, but not sure how to go about it
<kwwii_> I do not want to cause a big fuss about them if everyone hates it and prefers the older ones
<danimo> kwwii_: did that change? I haven't restarted yet
<danimo> kwwii_: what is the current colorscheme?
<fabo> Riddell: fixed ... a timeout during packages download ...
<kwwii_> danimo: we have an adjusted color scheme in knot3 (unless I am wrong)
<Riddell> we have adjusted the colour scheme
<kwwii_> danimo: and the buttons in knot3 have not been changed (pun aside)
<kwwii_> I will post a screenshot...one second
<danimo> kwwii_: odd, the colorscheme has not updated despite my recent update 5 mins ago
<danimo> kwwii_: or is it still purple? :)
<kwwii_> danimo: the difference is minor
<kwwii_> danimo: yes
<kwwii_> the bg is blue-purple
<danimo> kwwii_: ok
<danimo> kwwii_: looks better now
<danimo> kwwii_: might still be too sun'ish
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> sun and apple stole the good colors
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/snapshot5.png
<danimo> kwwii_: that's a different kind of color than I have
<danimo> kwwii_: and the window deco looks different
<danimo> kwwii_: what's the colors name?
<kwwii_> danimo: yes, that is the new stuff
<kwwii_> the difference is not the color of the window deco, but the overlay
<kwwii_> it makes it darker
<danimo> what overlay?
<kwwii_> the overlay used in the window deco...it is the gradient that makes the 3d effect
<danimo> ah
<danimo> ah, there we go again
<danimo> more updates!
<danimo> but non for ubuntu-default-settings
<danimo> kwwii_: when was the color update submitted?
<danimo> kwwii_: my last update is from 14:47
<kwwii_> danimo: dude, I did not say that you will get anything...I was saying that I wanted your opinion on the new stuff
<danimo> kwwii_: aahhh, I thought it was in already :)
<kwwii_> danimo: the last change was in knot3
<danimo> kwwii_: sorry for the confusion
<kwwii_> :p
<danimo> kwwii_: I like what I saw on the screenshot, at least to what I see on my laptop right now
<kwwii_> anyone else with an opinion?
<danimo> kwwii_: reminds me a bit of a deco that suse had once ;)
<kwwii_> danimo: ? I made their stuff, and none of it looked this good :-)
<danimo> kwwii_: yes, up until half a year ago :)
<danimo> kwwii_: and first of all I am ignorant (so it might have never looked exactly that way)
<kwwii_> hehe, nothing new in the way of artwork since then
<kwwii_> well, the gloss effect is pretty typical
<danimo> kwwii_: and secondly I am bad at assiciating things with dates
<danimo> it looks very good
<danimo> kwwii_: me likey shiny thingies ;)
<danimo> kwwii_: so go for it
<kwwii_> hehe, going on one opinion
<kwwii_> yeah, I'll do that
<kwwii_> :p
<kwwii_> Tonio_: opinion?
<kwwii_> Riddell: you?
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: let me read ;)
<Riddell> what are we talking about?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like buildprep resolved the issue. thanks for the tip :) that avoids changing debian/rules !
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the window deco, I like it like that....
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I don't have any proposal to improve this...
<kwwii_> Tonio_: like what? as it is in knot3 or as it is in the screenshot?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: didn't look at the screenshot, I was talking about knot3
<kwwii_> I need to know if I should update the buttons and titlebar bg to the stuff shown in the screenshot
<kwwii_> hehe
<Tonio_> let me look at the screenshot
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hum, screenshot is nice too....... hehe :)
<Riddell> which screeshot?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: worth testing I would say
<Tonio_> http://bootsplash.org/snapshot5.png
<kwwii_> but they are two totally opposing styles, I think
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes, true
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I would like to see that moving on the screen to have a final opinion
<Tonio_> but it is clean too
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I think the idea would be to include it and ask
<Tonio_> we have time to switch back if people don't like it
<kwwii_> yeah, I can always bug you guys to revert things :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: exactly
<Riddell> shiny
<kwwii_> yes
<kwwii_> shiny good? shiny bad?
<zorglu_> hi, i spend quite some time helping people on #kubuntu and i notice a lot of people spend time adding multiverse/universe repository in their source.list, i was wondering if it would be possible to make a .deb which automatically put universe/multiverse in the /etc/apt/source.d/ directory and thus make this very common operation eaiser to the user ?
<Tonio_> shiny superb ;)
<Tonio_> zorglu_: I agree, everyone is adding universe and multiverse....
* kwwii_ thinks mark would like it
<Tonio_> zorglu_: but in my opinion, that shouldn't be done by a package...
<zorglu_> Tonio_: how would you make it easier for the user ?
<Tonio_> zorglu_: in an ideal worls, that should be done by the installer
<Tonio_> world
<Tonio_> "do you want to allow the installation of unsupported/non-free softwares ?"
<zorglu_> like an option 'click here to get the universe/multiverse' with a text explain what is it ?
<Tonio_> but I think canonical will never accept this :)
<zorglu_> why not ?
<danimo> Tonio_: too much of a legal risk
<zorglu_> ah ok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-19
<kwwii_> I do not think that they can do it in the installer legally
<Tonio_> danimo: not more than an amarok script that installs mp3 support
<Tonio_> it is exactly the same, and we already do that
<zorglu_> so the package way seems a good alternative, no ?
<danimo> Tonio_: I was surprised that that was allowed in
<kwwii_> btw...anyone seen the new amarok theme?
<Tonio_> danimo: me too....
<danimo> Tonio_: actually, I am surprised that universe/multiverse are hosted by them
<Tonio_> danimo: but legally there is no difference between the mp3 install script and an installer option to activate universe and multiverse
<danimo> Tonio_: (I don't belive that none of the ubuntu mirrors is)
<Tonio_> danimo: universe is not a risk
<Tonio_> danimo: concerning multiverse, I agree
<danimo> Tonio_: isn't e.g. libmad in universe?
<Tonio_> danimo: hum....... I don't think so
<zorglu_> "sudo apt-get install universe-repo-config" is easier for the user as he can cut/paste the command and less error prone
<Tonio_> danimo: haha ;) Filename: pool/main/libm/libmad/libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1_i386.deb
<danimo> Tonio_: and the really "hot" stuff (libdeecss) isn't even in there
<Tonio_> it is in MAIN
<Tonio_> my god !
<danimo> Tonio_: wtf?
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe they bought the mp3 licence....
<beligum> Hi all
<danimo> Tonio_: no, then it would be in the canonical extra repo
<Tonio_> danimo: nope, since libmad0 is free, which opera isn't for example
<Tonio_> I think the commercial repo is for proprietary softwares
<zorglu_> hehe :) ok guys why not let their lawer handle the legal matter and focus on the usuability matter ? what about a package ? :)
<Tonio_> like for example googleearth, it could go in the commercial repo one day
<Tonio_> but that's just my feeling, maybe I'm wrong
<Tonio_> the point is libmad0 is in main
<danimo> Tonio_: does the changelog say something?
<zorglu_> i am under the impression that such pacakge is trivial to write for people doing package all day, am i correct ?
<Tonio_> danimo: let me check
<danimo> Tonio_: never touched by ubuntu guys it seems
<Tonio_> danimo: nope, nothing in the changelog
<Tonio_> danimo: yes it is a direct sync from debian
<danimo> Tonio_: aren't repo switches recorded somewhere?
<Tonio_> danimo: look at main inclusion queue on the wiki....
<Tonio_> danimo: you should see it if it has been included in main
<Tonio_> zorglu_: nope, not that easy to do, for a simple reason, it is impossible to guess what is the sources.list of the user
<Tonio_> so it is not that easy of you want something clean
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's always been in main
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? that's surprising, since there are parterns on mp3 I think
<danimo> Riddell: just not on the cd?
<Tonio_> zorglu_: that's why the ideal would be to ask that during the installation
<Riddell> danimo has it
<Tonio_> zorglu_: but that'll never happen :)
<Riddell> makes do different what repository it's in
<Riddell> s/do/no/
<zorglu_> Tonio_: you dont have to modify the /etc/apt/sources.list, putting a new file in the /etc/apt/sources.d/ will do, no ?
<zorglu_> Tonio_: yep i understand that modifying the installer wont be accepted, 
<Riddell> Tonio_: however if you want to split out themp3 stuff from akode and tunepimp nobody would complain
<danimo> Riddell: so is this why is the amarok script acceptable?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no no, thank you :)
<danimo> Riddell: and why does it include universe when libmad0 is in main?
<Riddell> danimo: libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse
<danimo> Riddell: ok, but why not decouple mp3 support from there
<Riddell> danimo: from where?
<danimo> Riddell: and why is libmad in main?
<danimo> extracodecs
<Riddell> danimo: libmad is in main because of akode and tunepimp
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but you said "no matter what the repo is"
<Riddell> danimo: mp3 is in libxine-extracodecs because it can not go in libxine which is on the CD
<zorglu_> btw would the issue of mp3 patent goes away if everybody start using the fluendo code (which is legal) ?
<Riddell> if by fluendo code you mean gstreamer, not really
<Riddell> since amarok and kaffeine don't currently support gstreamer
<Riddell> and people would still want to play mp3 files
<Tonio_> zorglu_: afaik a patent cannot by avoided by any kind of code
<zorglu_> could they hack some workaround ? like a wrapper ?
<Riddell> oh, you mean the fluendo gstreamer mp3 plugin
<Tonio_> zorglu_: since the patent is on the "concept" or the simple access to a file format...
<Riddell> no, that's not GPL compatible
<zorglu_> Tonio_: yep but fluendo paid for the patent http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php
<danimo> does gstreamer really bye a free-from-jail card for all gstreamer-users with their plugin?
<Tonio_> zorglu_: if they paid, yes, that's different
<zorglu_> rhmm too bad
<Riddell> danimo: no, it has copying restrictions
<zorglu_> ok what about my suggestion about a package to ease the configuration of universe/multiverse ?
<Riddell> and amarok is GPL, so no go there
<Riddell> zorglu_: that's what we have, Amarok does that
<Riddell> in Edgy
<kwwii_> ok, /me goes totally freaky and includes whatever the hell he likes...you'll be recieveing emails including instructions soon!
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe :)
<Riddell> kwwii_: mind the beta next week
<Riddell> kwwii_: freeze on 21st
<kwwii_> oh, no....no response means we'll run the limit :p
<kwwii_> 21st
<kwwii_> wow
<Tonio_> Riddell: it would be nice to resolve the kdeprint issue before the beta is out, since it'll be widelly tested...
<danimo> Riddell: the media stuff is totally broken for me btw :(
<kwwii_> Riddell: after that, no more fun? just serious bug fixing?
<Riddell> Tonio_: true; danimo: true
<Riddell> kwwii_: in theory...
<zorglu_> :))))))))
<kwwii_> gotcha
<danimo> Riddell: when I insert a USB drive and the dialog opens, it tells me "invalid url"
<zorglu_> the new concept of freezing :)
<Riddell> danimo: talk to _Sime_ 
<kwwii_> it is practically speaking the last chance to try something a bit different art-wise
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kdeprint, I searched without any success.... just one thing is sure, the issue is not a simple 'foomatic-cleanupdrivers' :)
<Riddell> danimo: I guess we'll make a decision shortly after beta on whether we keep in those patches or not
<zorglu_> ok is worthy for me to retry/rexmit later about the universe config package ? or it is just not a good idea ?
<Tonio_> danimo: new kdebase upload should resolve this I assume
<kwwii_> I still think we should use the yellow-purple version of the wallpaper
<danimo> ok
<Riddell> kwwii_: current one is more popular
* danimo likes it more, too
<danimo> more purple looks too much sun'ish
<kwwii_> Riddell: I still think I will reduce the saturation of the edges so that people don't think their monitor is broken
<zorglu_> [00:33]  <Hawkwind> ditte: Your sources list is incorrect
<zorglu_> [00:33]  <Hawkwind> ditte: You need to add multiverse to the lines that have universe on them
<zorglu_> 10sec ago :)
<zorglu_> ok i will rxmit later :)
<Tonio_> zorglu_: yeah I know
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Huh ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: couldn't "add universe and multiverse" be asked by adept at the first launch ?
<Tonio_> there are options to activate this in synaptic
<Riddell> Tonio_: patches welcome
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: nothing personnal, i was just trying to get an easier way for the user to config their unniverse/multiverse
<Tonio_> Riddell: will think about it, but adept's code is......... complicated for me :)
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: and you just happened to deal with the Xieme user having this particular issue :)
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: As in using Adept I assume ?
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Ah gotcha
<mornfall> bleh
<kwwii_> ok, tomorrow we can update the k-d-s stuff...I have enough together to make it worth it
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: more as in 'sudo apt-get install config-universe-repo' i think this is trivial to write such package, not too sure tho
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe, highlighting "adept" ?  ;)
* toma dances around, happily singing
<mornfall> Tonio_: yes, in this channel
<mornfall> i should stop :p
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Nice.  That would certainly make life easier and less repetative :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: so yes, how about an option to activate universe and multiverse ?
<mornfall> well
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: push with me :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: I agree it is the n1 issue for newbies on channels...
<mornfall> someone promised it'll be on by default
<toma> tabbed email, OMG that is fantastic
<mornfall> so i didn't care anymore
<Tonio_> mornfall: ah ?
<Riddell> yes, it was due to be on by default
<mornfall> in paris at least
<Riddell> which is why we didn't look at it in paris
<Hawkwind> Repeating that over and over all the time gets a bit old. A simple command such as the one mentioned above would save tons of time for everyone and make life easier for new users
<Tonio_> well that would be nice, but I'm surprised that could happen
<mornfall> Hawkwind: what's your problem? a little sour? or bitter?
<zorglu_> 'sudo apt-get install config-universe-repo' which would simply add a file in /etc/apt/source.d/ <- how hard it is to write such package ? 
<Hawkwind> mornfall: Neither actually.  Just suggesting that we should make life as easy as possible when it comes to enabling repos
<Riddell> it's not hard to enable currently, right click->enable.  writing a howto wouldn't be hard and make answering questions a URL
<mornfall> go and do :)
<Hawkwind> mornfall: I don't mind repeating myself.  But a lot of users have asked how to simplify it if possible and unfortunately there doesn't seem to be such an option
<danimo> does anyone see a console symbol when typing "konversation" in minicli?
<zorglu_> Riddell: people finds it hard :) 
<mornfall> yeah, the repo manager is screwed
<Tonio_> Riddell: well you have to know what line to activate.... there are lots and lots of lines in the default sources.list
<Tonio_> Riddell: for a newbie, that file is non very understandable, although it is not licalized....
<zorglu_> Tonio_: Riddell: yep i think that usning /etc/apt/sources.d would make the matter easier
<mornfall> zorglu_: how so?
<mornfall> append a line or add a file... sounds about same complexity
<Riddell> zorglu_: it wouldn't because none of the GUIs support it
<mornfall> it doesn't make much sense to have it controlled by a package IMO
<mornfall> it's a setting
<Hawkwind> Since everyone basically needs/wants both universe and multiverse, why not make them default ?
<zorglu_> mornfall: you only have to copy/remove one file per repository, as opposed to edit a 'large' file 
<zorglu_> Riddell: this is a real argument :)
<mornfall> zorglu_: wow, large file :) dozens of lines, am scared :p
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kdebase uploaded (finally...........)
<zorglu_> Riddell: how many gui read this /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: I agree.  The file is not all that *user friendly* to a brand new linux user
<Riddell> zorglu_: all of them?
<Tonio_> zorglu_: all GUIs
<zorglu_> mornfall: you are not, but a beginner is :) it is not a impression i got, it is output from #kubuntu
<mornfall> umm
<zorglu_> Riddell: how many is that ? :) i mean too many to be modified ?
<mornfall> zorglu_: come on, i was talking about a script
<mornfall> zorglu_: not about a newbie with an editor
<mornfall> zorglu_: it shouldn't be hard to script with pyqt or something a small dialog that has maybe some checkboxes in it and enables what needs to be enabled
<mornfall> or kommander if that's in default install
<Tonio_> mornfall: it isn't :)
* Tonio_ remembers he has his python book to read...
* Riddell beds
<zorglu_> good :)
<mornfall> Riddell: good idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: night !
<zorglu_> well just wanted to point out this issue :) as a report from #kubuntu. not always easy to find out what is hard for beginner :)
<mornfall> night...
<zorglu_> ok bed for me too 
<Tonio_> mornfall: good night
<Tonio_> mornfall: that could even be done by a shellscript and kdialog I think...
<Tonio_> mornfall: I'm having a look
* yuriy is trying out ubuntu gnome
<kwwii_> how does one reconfigure sound??
<kwwii_> as in,until now my sound does't work
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<jdong_> *sigh*, no, the kernel update did not break your wine.....
<bddebian> Is that wine or whine? :-)
<jdong_> bddebian: I'm just amused what people are blaming on the recent kernel updates :)
<jdong_> grub errors, dpkg/status corruption....
<jdong_> you name it :)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> I think the latest kernel update broke my CPU and Canonical needs to buy me a Core Duo system.. ;-P
<jdong_> yeah, I think that happened here, too
<jdong_> I keep on typing in apt-get install conroe-extreme and nothing happens
<bddebian> Heh
<crimsun> I'm still awaiting a pony.
<jdong_> crimsun: your ALSA patches broke my pony :P
<crimsun> clarify?
<bddebian> No longer sounds coming from the appropriate orafices?
<jdong_> crimsun: I'm messing with you
<crimsun> I generally don't joke about alsa, so if it broke...
<jdong_> :)
<jdong_> bddebian: I used to have more mixer channels :)
<bddebian> jdong_: crimsun doesn't joke in general which is why he hates me :-)
* jdong_ awaits new edgy kernel to test out alsa fixes
<crimsun> bddebian and I have history. Apparently he carted a pony intended for me to some animal rights organisation.
<crimsun> that coupled with the "no pony for you" picture was just too much to bear
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal, Jucato 
* Hobbsee wonders why her system had trouble booting today
<nixternal> mine never has problems booting, just rebooting and shutting down
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato suddenly remembers to update Edgy on VMWare...
* Hobbsee replaces her long pointy stick with her sword, for the day.  ARRRRR!
<Jucato> ooh.... dangerous
<Jucato> pirate day?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> the guys in #amarok related channels are having fun with it :P
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato cuts of his left hand and screws in a hook
<SwordedHobbsee> Jucato: yarrr!
<Jucato> elow matey! :)
<SwordedHobbsee> aye!
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> someone take it away from her, please
<Jucato> I'd hate to be the one to do that :P
<SwordedHobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> Jucato: then you distract her
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> here Hobbsee Hobbsee. here girl...
* SwordedHobbsee uses her sword on Jucato 
* Jucato runs away
* Jucato runs away fast...
<SwordedHobbsee> a few fast jabs were effective :)
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato plans on taking Hobbsee's kangaroo hostage
<SwordedHobbsee> you cant.  
<bddebian> hah
<Jucato> hm... a pirate with a kangaroo instead of a parrot...
<bddebian> I thought it was a wombat?
<SwordedHobbsee> no
<nixternal> oh no..quit yielding weapons Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bddebian> nixternal: Any particular reason for jumping Debian on all these packages?
<nixternal> jumping them how?
<nixternal> i can't even jump rope
<bddebian> qucs for example.  Debian has 0.9 and you have uploaded .10 :-)
<nixternal> how was i supposed to do it?
<nixternal> im a no0b at it, i apologize
<bddebian> I am asking if it was necessary?
<Hobbsee> probably get a DD to sponsor you, and sync it :P
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Debian doesn't have the version he uploaded :-)
<bddebian> Oh, a DD..
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, yes, obviously :P
<bddebian> Damn, I can't read tonight
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> bddebian: in the future, how should i go about this?  so i don't "jump debian"
<bddebian> nixternal: If there is a valid reason it's fine.  If not, probably best to poke Debian as Hobbsee suggests, if possible
<nixternal> ok, so if there is updates to a version, go through debian first?
<bddebian> Ideally but not always possible
<ajmitch> debian maintainers aren't always responsive
* bddebian didn't say that
<nixternal> ok..so if it is possible, poke one of their devs on oftc, let them know of the update, wait for them to update, and then request a sync?
<nixternal> or a merge
<bddebian> nixternal: Ideally sure.  Or file a BTS bug and point to your diff/packages if you have already done the work
<nixternal> ok, BTS stands for?
<nixternal> build team...
<nixternal> heh
<bddebian> Bug Tracking System
<nixternal> omg
<bddebian>  http://bugs.debian.org
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> im there already looking dead at BTS  ;)
<ajmitch> poking people on irc may not be the best way at times
<nixternal> ok, so if i do my diff/packages, put them on revu, then i could place a link in the bug..got it...email as well, but im always on irc, so it is my main mode of communications
<nixternal> even my x-wife knows she can get me here before i answer the phone ;)
<bddebian> nixternal: Mine too and it bites me in the ass a lot :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i hear you
<nixternal> cuz she will sneak in on me
<nixternal> i stopped using Kopete as it gave me away
<nixternal> if i didn't ignore or accept i had that popup the entire time
<nixternal> Riddell: take a look at the latest revision to the release notes on the doc-svn that i just committed when you get a chance
<nixternal> bddebian: despite the debian stuff, which i will work on in the future, thanks for pointing that out, how is the packaging overall?  I am learning, and with proper "pointy stick" handling im sure I will get it eventually ;)
<bddebian> nixternal: So far so good but damn, qucs is taking forever to build :-)
<nixternal> ya..i remember that as well ;)
<gnomefreak> metabar doesnt install and --force-overwrite dont work either
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i was supposed to fix that, iirc.
* Hobbsee is very lazy
<gnomefreak> thought i would let you know :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you could fix it yourself *looks hopefully*
<Hobbsee> :P
<gnomefreak> wish i got that far with packaging :(
<Hobbsee> awww...
<Hobbsee> i thought you had
<Hobbsee> what was the problem with metabar?
<Hobbsee> if force overwrite doesnt fix it?
<gnomefreak> i know why --force-overwrite didnt work :( its a png not a deb
<gnomefreak> but it wont overwrite /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/metabar.png
<crimsun> what package currently owns it?
<gnomefreak> me screwed that up i was supposed to overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/metabar_0.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> holy crap it overwrites alot of crap
<gnomefreak> with --force
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: this is why --force is considered bad :)
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: i know :) 
* _Sime_ wants to know why konversation still thinks that it can run around with having Cut, Copy and Paste menu items... Grrr
<fdoving> what's the edgy-way of doing cpu-scaling on cpus not supporting the ondemand kernel-thing?
<fdoving> powernowd.
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> moins Riddell ;)
<imbrandon> heya is all thats needed for qmake is qt{3,4}-dev-tools ?
<imbrandon> i'm trying to figure out where dholbach is doing wrong " MESSAGE Qt qmake not found! "
<imbrandon> CMake Error: Error in cmake code at
<imbrandon> /usr/share/CMake/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:857:
<imbrandon> MESSAGE Qt qmake not found!
<imbrandon> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5), libqt4-core, cmake, qt4-dev-tools
<Hobbsee> do you have to export the directory or something?
<imbrandon> i wouldent think so
<imbrandon> no in an automated build
<imbrandon> could be wrong
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<imbrandon> qmake IS in the patch though
<imbrandon> path*
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~/devel/telepathy-qt/telepathy-qt-0.1.0$ qmake -v
<imbrandon> Qmake version: 1.07a (Qt 3.3.6)
<imbrandon> Qmake is free software from Trolltech AS.
<Riddell> it's finding qmake for qt 3, when it needs qt 4 qmake
<imbrandon> ahh umm ok
<imbrandon> so can qmake for qt4 be specified ?
<imbrandon> would it be easier if i posted what he has so far somewhere for you to look at ?
<Riddell> I wonder if we should edit /usr/share/CMake/Modules/FindQt4.cmake
<Riddell> FIND_PROGRAM(QT_QMAKE_EXECUTABLE NAMES qmake qmake-qt4 PATHS
<Riddell> try swapping around qmake and qmake-qt4 in that line
<imbrandon> k 
<imbrandon> same error
<imbrandon> and i dont have a qmake-qt4
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~/devel/telepathy-qt/telepathy-qt-0.1.0$ qmake-qt4
<imbrandon> bash: qmake-qt4: command not found
<Riddell> ah, well
<fdoving> qmake is in /etc/alternatives probably a symlink to qmake-qt3
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> well hrm
<fdoving> you should use qmake-qt4
<imbrandon> welp qt4-dev-tools dosent put qmake-qt4 in the path
<Riddell> you need libqt4-dev:
<imbrandon> ok not -core
<imbrandon> or both
<imbrandon> woot , ok now its building , got another error but its building ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/175931 is a code problem not a build deb probelm correct ?
<imbrandon> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libdbus-qt4-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-1-dev (= 0.62-4ubuntu4) but 0.92-2ubuntu2 is to be installed
<imbrandon> E: Broken packages
<imbrandon> ugh
<Riddell> needs dbus
<Riddell> I wonder if we can fix libdbus-qt4
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> the dbus package no longer includes it
<Riddell> that's quite silly
<ajmitch> dbus package has dropped the bindings
<Riddell> imbrandon: so not much we can do until qt 4.2 comes out
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok
<Tm_T> wow
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> err, no join on invite, hmm, settings not right
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: *g*
<Jucato> I'm laughing out loud like crazy here :)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i +i'd you back in :)
<Tm_T> yes, but it didn't autojoin when you invited
<Tm_T> like it should, well, that's how I used to keep settings iirc
<Tm_T> anyway, off ;) ->
<imbrandon> wb Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> i had slight problems killing off irssi sessions
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's the new password to your machine?
<Hobbsee> is it the original, or what i changed it to?
<imbrandon> umm i forgot to setup your account
<imbrandon> hold on
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> haha
<Riddell> fabo: going to do a new icecream upload to debian?
<fabo> Riddell: yes, 0.7.14-3 fixing init script issue
<Riddell> fabo: lets request a sync once that's in
<fabo> Riddell: i've got many package to sync
<Riddell> :)
<fabo> could you create a batch sync for me ;)
<Riddell> 9 days until cut off
<Riddell> can't do batch syncs, they have to be each reviewed by the archive admins
<fabo> put me on whitelist :)
<Riddell> no whitelist I'm afraid, everyone needs to have syncs reviewed
<Riddell> fabo: do you have source packages?
<Riddell> fabo: I need to compile icecc now-ish for akademy
<fabo> http://fboudra.free.fr/debian/icecc_0.7.14-2/icecc_0.7.14.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> it was the .diff.gz I was after, but I can get it out of svn
<fabo> Riddell: no builded yet, i can do it in 2 minutes ;)
<fabo> not
<fabo> Riddell: http://fboudra.free.fr/debian/icecc_0.7.14-3/icecc_0.7.14-3.dsc
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> abattoir: are you requesting sponsorship for the developers summit?
<abattoir> Riddell: I hope to, yes
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll add myself to the wiki page soon
<Riddell> install -D -p -m0644 debian/icecc.conf debian/icecc/etc/icecc/icecc.conf
<Riddell> install: cannot stat `debian/icecc.conf': No such file or directory
<Riddell> fabo: hmm ^^
<Riddell> fabo: there's an icecc.config, should that be renamed or the install command fixed?
<fabo> Riddell: there's icecc.conf and icecc.config
<fabo> icecc.conf must be installed in /etc/icecc/
<fabo> and icecc.config you know the use
<fabo> so the install command must be fixed
<fabo> but it's strange... i don't understand why the command must be fixed ...
<Riddell> fabo: there's no icecc.conf file in SVN
* fabo hides
<Riddell> but it is in your package on fboudra.free.fr, so I can use that
<Tonio_> hum, that lighttpd rocks !
<imbrandon> ello Tonio_ ;)
<Tonio_> hi imbrandon :)
<Tonio_> I'm on a complete apache2 -> lighttpd migration......
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> so I'll not have a lot of free time today
<Tonio_> it rocks except lighttpd documentation is a bit limited somtimes
<imbrandon> i dont think there is alot going on
<Tonio_> but it is REALLY light for the cpu and ram
<Tonio_> I'm sick of apache2
<imbrandon> cool , support php_5 and python ?
<Tonio_> okay it has 1000000 functionnalities, but who needs this ?
<imbrandon> i've run apache for years, guess i'm just used to it heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, but the ubuntu package provides a false config, so I had pain to activate php
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> if it has php/python/mysql support i might look at it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, as companies are used to oracle even they don't need 2% of what it does :)
<imbrandon> thats all i use really
<Tonio_> imbrandon: concerning mysql it is in php config, since it runs php with fastcgi
<Tonio_> concerning python I didn't look at the moment, but I read it was supported
<Tonio_> I may fix the package for correct config too
<imbrandon> ouch, that will eat some cpu there cgi version of python and php are slow
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope ;)
<Tonio_> fastcgi is really fast and doesn't eat your cpu
<Tonio_> currently with 200 personns on my website, php-cgi uses 7% of the cpu
<Tonio_> lighttpd 2%
<imbrandon> nice
<Tonio_> apache2 was running about 35%
<imbrandon> yea i've been converting all my stuff to python.web lately, seems much more stable that way
<imbrandon> but its a pain to setup
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> display looks globally a bit faster too
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> hrm i cant find anything on the website about python support, but i'lll look at it more after i eat, looks cool
<Tonio_> imbrandon: look for SCGI and lighttpd for python
<imbrandon> yea i just found a howto
<imbrandon> http://cleverdevil.org/computing/24/python-fastcgi-wsgi-and-lighttpd
<n8k99> avast ye mateys
<Riddell> yarr
* Hobbsee waves her sword menacingly in greeting
<imbrandon> heya n8k99 
<imbrandon> Riddell: i just updated the amarok dapper packages if you wanna make a copy on kubuntu.org ( they are uptodate with edgy now ) still need backports etc etc etc http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/amarok/
<imbrandon> all 3 arches btw
<n8k99> so, i have edgy on my TiBook now - nice work so far
<Jucato> imbrandon: nice! you're the amarok man :)
<nixternal> people are still using dapper ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: a few poor souls ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ok i'm gonna pop in the shower bbiab
* nixternal doubles checks to make sure he isn't running Dapper somewhere after that comment ;)
<imbrandon> wow you know what i just noticed? kmail hasent segfaulted all day, hrmm
* imbrandon knocks on wood
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> and *that* is why i dont use it for my email
<n8k99> huh?
<imbrandon> heh well i cant get thunderbir to do what i want
<imbrandon> BUT this last rebuild of kmail seem to stabize it out, dunno why, guess we'll see over the next few days
<imbrandon> but normaly i get 1 or 2 segfaults an hour
<n8k99> <counts self as very fortunate> kmail has always been very stable on my machines
<Lathiat> yeh kmail is rock solid for me
<Lathiat> i was using it daily fo rabout 4 months on my work email that saw tonnes of mail
<n8k99> in fact I live in Kdepim, if only kopete could be tightly integrated into it!
<imbrandon> well it always was here till i switched to imap 
<n8k99> aha! 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, same here
<n8k99> i have not done that - (thought I remembered you mentioning that yesterday)
<imbrandon> Lathiat: yea i get many thousand emails a day ;)
<imbrandon> litterly
<imbrandon> ok shower ( /me stinks, ewwwwww ) bbiab
<Lathiat> mm i dont get thousands
<Lathiat> probably hundreds
<Lathiat> ah imap
<Lathiat> i found kmails imap actually to be quite good
<Lathiat> but i think thunderbirds beats thema ll
<imbrandon> yea about 2.5 to 2.8 a day avg
<imbrandon> thundirbird is quite slow compared and dosent do all the stuff i'm used to in kmail
<imbrandon> s/2.5 to 2.8/2.5k to 2.8k/
<imbrandon> depends on how much spam slips though ;)
<n8k99> the only thing i wish were availble in kmail is a plugin that allow you to stack the folders and email windows to allow the message to be full window
<Riddell> bah, KGlobalAccel doesn't work in pykde
<nixternal> <Hobbsee> <offtopic>I want the email address longpointystick@ubuntu.com too </offtopic>
<nixternal> now this is getting out of control scary style
<Hobbsee> :D
* nixternal hides and cowers
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> hey!  it can match my hostmask :P
<nixternal> you can send email from that address
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> the meeting's going slow enough...
<nixternal> right
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> ooh, nixternal is apllying to membership?
<Tm_T> ignore mistyipng
<nixternal> what membership?
<Tm_T> bah, more coffee ->
<nixternal> did i click "join" on another launchpad page and don't remember ;)
<Tm_T> nixternal: nah, I''m having messy head, ignore me totally =)
<nixternal> haha
* Hobbsee throws rotten eggs at nixternal 
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> what did i do now?
<nixternal> i don't know whats worse, the eggs or that damn stick
<Tm_T> nixternal: I assume you dared to smile
<nixternal> im tracing my steps right now, i don't see a ;) anywhere ;)
<nixternal> whoa, 2 of them right there..belay my last
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm watching this CC, and trying to push it along.
<nixternal> but why do i get the rotten egg attack?
<Hobbsee> you were the last to speak
<nixternal> <steve erkle voice>did i do that?</steve erkle voice>
* Hobbsee throws rotten eggs at Tm_T so that nixternal doesnt feel left out
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> throw them at jono, he took over the meeting
<nixternal> i didn't do anything ;)
<Hobbsee> he's having the best attempt at chairing, yes
<nixternal> we are in #ubuntu-locoteams making fun of it
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<sebas> Howdy me dear buccanneer!
<Jucato> yarrr matey bddebian! :)
<bddebian> Hmm did I not get the memo about Pirate day? :-)
<bddebian> Hello sebas, Jucato
<Hobbsee> bddebian: it started with the amarok people
<Jucato> I received the rss feed about it a few hours later after Hobbsee told me about it
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> bddebian: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/240-guid.html
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Oh brother :-)
<imbrandon> ;-)
<imbrandon> bddebian: you have to get the planet.k.o feed if you wanna hang out with us ;) ( just teasin )
<Jucato> lol
<bddebian> :-)
<Jucato> and if you wanna get a glimpse of imbrandon's face everytime he blogs about something
<Jucato> :P
<imbrandon> Jucato: thats planet.u.c ;)
<Jucato> oh yeah
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> imbrandon: why aren't you aggregated on  planetkde?
<imbrandon> planet.kde.org ;) ( almost all projects have a planet )
<imbrandon> Jucato: never emailed and ask to be i guess
<imbrandon> dunno
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> sides i dunno how much a kubuntu developer would look, but i guess suse develoeprs are there
<imbrandon> dunno , i might sometime
<imbrandon> oh lord
<Jucato> imbrandon: Riddel and mdz (he's martin meredith right?) are there
<imbrandon> Jucato: but they are also both upsteam kde develoeprs ;)
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes thats mez
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> Jucato: i dont have a upstream "home"
<imbrandon> ( other than apt-mirror and pytunes but neither are in the kde svn and apt-mirror isnt even kde based ) heh
* Jucato has still a lot to learn about this "upstream" stuff. :)
<imbrandon> its pretty simple, look at it like this, ok a mountain peek, where a river starts right ?
<Jucato> uhuh
<imbrandon> kde , linux kernel , etc are all at the "peek" of the mountain ( or where the river starts )
* Jucato listens attentively
<dholbach> heya
<imbrandon> debian, is a little downstream and catches those parts and puts them togather, they are down stream
<andrunko_> dholbach: :)
<Jucato> oh. and Ubuntu's further down?
<imbrandon> then we are a little further downstream and catch debians parts ( and also some of kdes ) and re-put them togather diffrently
<imbrandon> so debian is our upstream, kde is our upstream:upstream
<dholbach> andrunko_: made an observation wrt to qt-copy and kde4 - I hope somebody can help
<Jucato> oooh...
<imbrandon> dholbach: sure , shoot
<dholbach> that should be "andrunko_ made an observation wrt to qt-copy and kde4 - I hope somebody can help" :)
<andrunko_> hi guys, i am trying to compile telepathy-qt on edgy, it depends on libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy~svn20060818-0ubuntu. but qt-copy (kde svn) is already updated
<andrunko_> and they changed qdbusconnection.h
<Riddell> andrunko_: so our qt-copy package is out of date?
<Jucato> imbrandon: so Riddell and mez are like salmon that can swim upstream :)
<andrunko_> Riddell: yep
<imbrandon> ahh thats a Riddell poke ( well i /could/ do it but he is WAY more familiar with it )
<imbrandon> Jucato: exactly
<Riddell> it's fiddly
<andrunko_> Riddell: so should i create a debian/patch dir, and fix telepathy-qt to compile and depend specifically on the version on edgy? 
<Jucato> ok... why on earth did I compare them to salmon.. :)
<Riddell> andrunko_: that's probably the quickest thing
<Riddell> andrunko_: I can put updating qt-copy on my todo list but I don't know when I'll get round to it
<imbrandon> oh wow installing libqt4-debug-dev-kdecopy wants remove 3/4 of the desktop , i ahte this new apt
<andrunko_> Riddell: nice, i will do it
* dholbach hugs andrunko_ and Riddell
<dholbach> you guys rock
<dholbach> imbrandon: I doubt it's apt's fault
<Riddell> hopefully qt 4.2 will be out soon then we can get rid of the -kdecopy lark
<Jucato> apt-get still using autoremove by default?
* Riddell out for lunch for half an hour
<dholbach> Jucato: it never did
<imbrandon> dholbach: well its that apt wants to remove everything once *-desktop is gone
<Jucato> I thought in Edgy it did?
<dholbach> imbrandon: you use apt-get?
<imbrandon> dholbach: yup
<imbrandon> dholbach:  hold on , lemme pastebin
<dholbach> it auto-removes, if you run   apt-get autoremove
<imbrandon> look at all the stuff apt wants to remove after *-desktop is gone http://pastebin.ca/176190
<imbrandon> dholbach: yea but if you dont it spams you with a big list every time
<dholbach> that's interesting
<dholbach> imbrandon: you should have a chat with mvo.
<imbrandon> is he alive/awake atm ?
<dholbach> yes
<jdong> are we talking about autoremove again?
<imbrandon>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<imbrandon> err
<dholbach> cf #ubuntu-devel
<Jucato> jdong: yes :P
<jdong> imbrandon: holy crap you beat my record :)
<imbrandon> jdong: thats a default edgy install
<jdong> imbrandon: yeah, what metapackage(s) did you remove?
<imbrandon> jdong: kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> dholbach: hey ;)
<dholbach> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> Yeah we discussed that with imbrandon and I must say I agree...
<imbrandon> moins Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> dholbach: lots of people are removing kubuntu-desktop and then the ouput of apt gets very annoying :)
* Tonio_ plays with eaccelerator and lighttpd and is very impressed
<Tonio_> time to forget apache once and for all :)
* jdong testing depoyment of lighttpd on the forums
<Tonio_> jdong: vbulletin forums ?
<Tonio_> jdong: cause I had a very annoying issue
<jdong> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> jdong: be sure to remove the "standard http headers" in vbulletin config
<Tonio_> that setting is not compatible with lighttpd
<jdong> ah, ok, thanks for the heads-up :)
<Tonio_> jdong: you're welcome :)
<Jucato> jdong: please test it on our beloved you-know-what  :)
<Jucato> see if it takes it down :P
<Tonio_> jdong: that causes redirections on search.php and post.php to fail
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah, that can get annoying :)
<Tonio_> jdong: also, espacially on the forums, using eaccelerator improves the speed and reduces cpu usage a lot
<jdong> alright, let's get off the topic of the f-word before you-know-who gets you-know-what :)
<Tonio_> jdong: only problem is that we don't have a package for this.......
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah, we wanted to use it but our apache segfaults when we tried :)
<jdong> which is kind of bad
<jdong> apparently it wasn't built with DSO support or something along those lines
<Tonio_> jdong: works here, like a charm with lighttpd
* Hobbsee looks at jdong's statement, and raises an eyebrow
<jdong> Hobbsee: you missed the forums debate... :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: when was that on?
<Hobbsee> jdong: i think i was busy poking the meeting into order
<jdong> Hobbsee: a few days back
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> i thought i was there :P
<jdong> oh, were you?
<jdong> well, you kept pretty quiet then :)
* jdong suddenly notices python 2.5 tarballs on python mirrors
<Tonio_> jdong: I just finished my migration, so if you have any question, please ask
<Hobbsee> jdong: yes, i know when to keep my mouth shut, usually :P
<jdong> Tonio_: absolutely, you'll be our #1 contact if we decide to go down that path :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: you learn pretty quickly when you're with people who are a lot bigger and stronger than you are :P 
<jdong> :)
<jdong> whoa, would you look at that? python finally supports try/except/finally
<jdong> without double-nesting try blocks
<jdong> it only took them like 10 releases to get it!
* jdong ducks
<imbrandon> jdong: fwiw py 2.5 is in the edgy repos afaik
<jdong> imbrandon: rc2 :)
<imbrandon> yes
<jdong> imbrandon: but final was out 1 hour ago... why isn't it in edgy yet :P
* jdong bets our python junkies already have the upload going
<imbrandon> Riddell: is there a howto/doc/something about importing streight UI files in py apps instead of pyuic ? or a simple-ish app i can disect ....
<Jucato> guys, what happened to the DVD download pages?
<imbrandon> jdong: dir irl kthxbye ;) ( if you dont know thats a joke between me and Hobbsee )
<imbrandon> s/dir/die
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> :)
* Hobbsee looks around for Riddell 
<imbrandon> Riddell: is there a howto/doc/something about importing streight UI files in py apps instead of pyuic ? or a simple-ish app i can disect ....
<imbrandon> whoops sorry
<imbrandon> wrong paste
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, Riddell seems really busy today , heh ( if there is something we can help with let us konw Riddell ;P )
<imbrandon> its getting crunch time ;)
<Jucato> er.. I thought he went out for lunch?
<Hobbsee> oh goody, then i can kick you without gettign told off :P
<imbrandon> not /ME/ , Jucato yea he is at lunch atm but i mean in general
<Jucato> ah
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: leaste not in here save that for u-offtopic ;)
<imbrandon> too bad you dont come into k-offtopic ;)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: would you happen to know why the DVD download pages are down?
<Hobbsee> we've been using that to discuss the CC meetings
<Hobbsee> Jucato: none at all.  i dont even know where they are :P
<Jucato> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php scroll to the bottom
<imbrandon> Jucato: the dvd images are only for stable releases afaik ( eg breezy dapper )
<Jucato> imbrandon: yes for Dapper. 
<Jucato> the download page for Dapper DVD's...
<imbrandon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<imbrandon> that was easy ;)
<Jucato> well, because you knew where to look :P
<imbrandon> cdimage.ubuntu.com ;)
<Jucato> poor soul in #kubuntu didn't even know where to start
<imbrandon> well thats for edgy
<Jucato> yikes?
<Jucato> rawr... 
<imbrandon> looks like daily builds too
<Jucato> none for Dapper?
<imbrandon> ummmbrowse cdimage, i'll look too
<jdong> why do I get the strange feeling that a kernel update will break my laptop today?
<imbrandon> jdong: becosue you have no faith ( and you obviously changed the default grub then becouse it will hold old kernels so no biggie )
<Jucato> imbrandon: I got this, can you very if it's correct? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/
<jdong> imbrandon: my faith is greatly outshadowed by update paranoia :)
<jdong> imbrandon: mainly because of how flaky my setups love to be
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea there ya go
<Jucato> imbrandon: thanks! the "cdimage" part of the url is a bit misleading :P
<imbrandon> jdong: yea you seem to have more problems than the avg joe, stop messin with things of the unknown ( and pickup an apple ) ;)
<imbrandon> Jucato: its been cdimage since the early days of debian ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: I don't think a mactel would have any easier a time....
<Jucato> imbrandon: so now I learn a new thing. :)
<jdong> imbrandon: compared to a centrino duo
<imbrandon> jdong: it woudlnt be flackey hardware issues then ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: not flaky hardware.. flaky drivers for bleeding edge hardware
<imbrandon> ...
<jdong> imbrandon: you should've seen how much last-second nagging I had to do for my laptop to be supported by dapper :)
* Jucato just tries to be careful with all updates in general after what happened last time...
<imbrandon> and that is plain wrong ...
<jdong> imbrandon: psssht, sabdfl was doing the same for ipw3945 support
<jdong> but then again, he has the right to :)
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> ugh sleep time bbl
<Jucato> heh
<Riddell> k3b getting backported I see
<Tm_T> hmm, I see second or third set of kde packages today
<jdong> Riddell: k3b backported? really?
* jdong thought that was on hold due to soyuz being stupid :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: scratch copying amarok to kubuntu.org, looks like backports is fixed ( and it just hit the buildd's for dapper )
<Riddell> yay
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Accepted:
<imbrandon>  OK: amarok_1.4.3-0ubuntu6~dapper1.dsc
<imbrandon>      -> Component: main Section: kde
<imbrandon>  OK: amarok_1.4.3.orig.tar.gz
<imbrandon>  OK: amarok_1.4.3-0ubuntu6~dapper1.diff.gz
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> fabo: icecc -2 got into ubuntu :)
<imbrandon> oh wow , i dont think i should be seeing the accept/reject buttons on the NEW queue on LP
* imbrandon go's to talk to the guys in #launchpad
<fabo> Riddell: request another sync or -2ubuntu1 :)
<Riddell> _Sime_, sebas: it looks like mountconfig needs some fixes for the UUID changes
<Riddell> "OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/usr/local/lib/wine'"  hmm, wineconfig not too functional
<Riddell> yuriy: wineconfig should do something sensible when wine isn't available
<Riddell> yuriy: and does it only look in /usr/local?
<kwwii_> ummm, is krita not a part of edgy defualt?
<Riddell> kwwii_: it does seem to have wandered
<Riddell> kwwii_: however koffice is broken on ppc just now
<Riddell> yay, taskjuggler got into the archive
<kwwii_> Riddell: ok, thanks
<zorglu_> root      4993  1.1 28.8 312576 129864 tty7    Ss+  03:20  11:40 /usr/bin/X <- 128mbyte of rss for X.org on a unupgraded install from 6.06.1 cd, and growing with time, aka memory leak. is it a known bug ?
<Riddell> zorglu_: we don't maintain X here
<zorglu_> ok you mean this is not the proper place to do bugs and stuff ?
<Riddell> zorglu_: not for X, we just do KDE
<zorglu_> ok
<hunger_> zorglu_: How much video ram do you have? IIRC that is included in the mem requirements of the X server.
<zorglu_> hunger_: not sure, 64mbyte taken from the main ram (aka not included in the video card), but the fact this is consistently growing with time, seems to show a memory leak. its is cool, i can reboot X once or twice a day as a manual garbage collector :)
<hunger_> zorglu_: Closing your apps does not help?
<zorglu_> nope
<hunger_> zorglu_: X uses shared mem with apps... that is reported for both X and the apps. So X seems to grow with the number of apps opened.
<hunger_> zorglu_: ... or it might just leak memory like mad;-)
<zorglu_> yep, about that, i was wondering about the 'funky stuff' done by kde to speed up the apps launch... are the apps actually closed/terminated as in freeing their X memory ? or are they kept in a idle state somewhere ? (even if no window of it appears anywhere)
<zorglu_> like i have a 'konqueror --silent' process using 21mbyte of rss when i have no konqueror running
<hunger_> zorglu_: From what I understand it just plays tricks with dlopen/mmap to speed up loading. It should not effect terminating apps (but I am no expert).
<zorglu_> ok
<imbrandon> okies i'm off for a while, i think the backport issue was just only with k3b , amarok is officialy in the archive now ( https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/247050  <-- success build log for i386 )
<zorglu_> hunger_: before rebooting X (with all apps closed) i had 237mbyte free with swap+ram, after rebooting X, i have 570. i definitly got a leak :)
<zorglu_> ok sorry for the offtopic
<hunger_> zorglu_: Where do you get those numbers from? The ram measurement tools are somewhat unreliable.
<JohnFlux> Hey al
<JohnFlux> all also
<Riddell> hi JohnFlux 
<Riddell> everyone welcome our newest Kubuntu developer, JohnFlux!
<JohnFlux> :P
<JohnFlux> In amarok, when you play an mp3 it offers to download the packages for you
<JohnFlux> however it needs to set the focus correctly
<JohnFlux> focus stealing preventation stops the user from usually seeing the dialog box it pops up
<Riddell> not sure how to get round that
<JohnFlux> well how is the program launched?
<JohnFlux> you just have to set the user timestamp to that of the program that launched it
<JohnFlux> full details in the kwin/ directory
<JohnFlux> but it's fairly straightforward
<JohnFlux> quite a few programs in kubuntu suffer this problem
<JohnFlux>  kdebase/kwin/README
<Riddell> JohnFlux: it's in /usr/share/services/amarok_xine-mp3_install.desktop
<Riddell> which runs /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<Riddell> which just uses kdialog
<Riddell> well, and kdesu and adept
* mornfall wanders by
<Riddell> :)
<mornfall> what's the default terminal text editor in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: koffice 1.6 is named 1.5.91-0ubuntu1?
<gnomefreak> mornfall: terminal is konsole
<gnomefreak> text ed. is kate i think
<mornfall> obviously...
<Riddell> gnomefreak: so far
<mornfall> er
<mornfall> i mean
<Riddell> mornfall: nano
<mornfall> Riddell: yes! thanks
<mornfall> that's what i was asking :)
<gnomefreak> ok ty Riddell 
<JohnFlux> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi JohnFlux 
<JohnFlux> Riddell: okay the best way to do this is:  install-mp3  needs to take an argument - the winid of amarok
<JohnFlux> Riddell: kdialog  should then use   --embed <winid>
<JohnFlux> Riddell: the .desktop file when called from amarok needs to pass this info
<Riddell> hmm, tricky, we'd need to get the amarok winid somehow
<JohnFlux> well ideally this should be done from amarok
<JohnFlux> but we can cheat
<JohnFlux> and use the cookiejar d
<Riddell> how do we use that?
<JohnFlux> Riddell: how does amarok call the desktop file?
<Riddell> not sure, I'd guess it reads it in KConfig for the Exec line and uses KProcess to use it, but I don't kow
<JohnFlux> Riddell: I think this really needs to be passed at the amarok level
<Riddell> JohnFlux: look like we need to find mxcl
* Mez pokes JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> ow
<Riddell> Mez: could you put the spellcatalogue into the next release of katapult
<Riddell> Mez: and the edgy display
<Mez> Riddell: It's in the bzr branch already ;) but - no problems ;)
<Mez> though I'm still waiting for BT to come out and install my phone line so I can get internet at home
<JohnFlux> Riddell: does mxcl come on occasionally?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: occationally, or we could e-mail him max.howell@methylblue.com
<Riddell> JohnFlux: note that he only does the amarok side, the install-mp3 script is our doing
<Mez> Tonio_, ping
<Tonio_> Mez: ping ?
<GNUr> apt-get give me a segfault error... it's a new bug?
<GNUr> it'a my apt-get bug?
<jdong> GNUr: haven't you had this problem before?
<jdong> or was it someone else?
<jdong> and none of my apts are segfaulting :)
<JohnFlux> Riddell: related to chris howell?
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm there
<GNUr> jdong: this is the first time... i've just upgraded my box
<jdong> hmm, don't know what to tell you
<jdong> other than I've heard someone else having this problem before
<jdong> and nobody else seems to have it :)
<jdong> try reinstalling apt, I guess?
<GNUr> ok..
<GNUr> jdong: sorry for my bad english =)
<GNUr> ~] >apt-get install apt-get --reinstall
<GNUr> Segmentation faulta dei pacchetti in corso... 0%
<GNUr> it's impossible O_o
<Mez> Tonio_ - you said that you're using edgy with amarok1.4.3 and katapult launching tracks works ?
<yuriy> hi Riddell
<yuriy> it looks in /usr/lib, then in /usr/local/lib
<Tonio_> Mez: yes it works here
<imbrandon> Mez: i'm not on my kubuntu box atm but it works for me too
<yuriy> and umm yeah i guess i need to fix that. still trying to get a patch in for winebrowser (what a pain)
<Mez> using >=1.4.2?
<imbrandon> mez yea
<imbrandon> edgy and 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu6
<Mez> what version of katapult ?
<Mez> Tonio: what was with the tarball rebuild for katapult ?
<imbrandon> casnt check atm but latest edgy as of last night
<Mez> Tonio_ *
<Mez> weird ...
<Mez> imbrandon - do this
<imbrandon> mez i'm in osx atm ;(
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url from tags LIMIT 1,1"
<Mez> :'(
<imbrandon> rember i did that 
<imbrandon> it returned a track
<Mez> yeah - and back then it didnt work ...
<Mez> some reason it's now working
<imbrandon> yea it returned a track from /media/server/brandon/.....
<Riddell> yuriy: but if it's not installed in either it should still start up
<Ingmar^> GNUr: I fixed a segfaulting apt-get by deleting the /var/cache/apt/*bin files ( there's 2 of them) then apt-get update -ing
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah strange, but that's it
<Tonio_> it works here
<jdong> GNUr: hehe, of course, can't use apt to install apt if apt is segfaulting.... sorry about that silliness
<Mez> Tonio_, can you do his
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url from tags LIMIT 1,1"
<GNUr> Ingmar^:  now works! =) my solution is: run apt-get with all entry commented in source.list 
<jdong> what did you have in your sources.list that could make apt choke that badly?
<GNUr> Ingmar^: thnx however! =)
<Mez> Riddell: with KDE's SVN - how do I get the admin directory checked out so I can build ?
<Ingmar^> GNUr: you're welcome :-)
<Tonio_> Mez: 
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url from tags LIMIT 1,1"
<Tonio_> object not accessible
<GNUr> jdong: i'm using a default source.list with all entry uncommented!
<GNUr> Ingmar^: =)
<Tonio_> Mez: oups, needs to be launched maybe ;)
<Tonio_> lol
<Mez> Tonio ;)
<imbrandon> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin
<Tonio_> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT url from tags LIMIT 1,1"
<Tonio_> ./Datas/Musiques/Albums/Ben Harper/Burn To Shine/01 - Alone.mp3
<imbrandon> mez ^^
<Mez> Tonio_, why did you have to rebuild the katapult tarball
<Tonio_> Mez: no pb
<Mez> Tonio_, now try using katapult to launch that track
<GNUr> the segfault was in a stat64(bad_file_argument)
<Tonio_> Mez: okay
<Tonio_> Mez: yeah I launched the file with katapult
<Tonio_> works
<Mez> and plays ?
<Ingmar^> could someone tell me what script checks for the available cpu frequences, when you boot with upstart ?
<Ingmar^> if i boot, i only get the max freq, so apparently I need to manually load those modules each boot :(
<Tonio_> Mez: yes, it works as it is supposed to be
<jdong> Ingmar^: /etc/init.d/powernowd.early
<Mez> Tonio_ weird
<jdong> Ingmar^: what kind of CPU are you working with?
<Tonio_> Mez: hehe
<Ingmar^> ty
<Ingmar^> intel Pentium M 1.6 gHz
<jdong> hmm, strange that doesn't work out-of-the-box....
<jdong> :-/
<Mez> Tonio_, and still you havent answered ...
<Tonio_> Mez: which question ? Why i rebuilt it ?
<Ingmar^> jdong: indeed, and i'd like to make / have a fix for edgy final :-)
<jdong> Ingmar^: does powernowd.early start properly?
<Ingmar^> let me see
<jdong> Ingmar^: my core duo worked out of the box, which uses the same cpufreq modules as your P-M
<imbrandon> Ingmar^: best to poke keybuk when he is arround in #ubuntu-devel he handles most all of that
<Ingmar^> alright, i'll do that
<jdong> Ingmar^: mjg59 was real helpful the last time I had powernowd issues, too
<Mez> Tonio_, yes
<Ingmar^> someone told me how to manually load those modules, so it's not that bad for me
<jdong> Ingmar^: the thing is, you should never ever have to do that on a pentium M
<Tonio_> Mez: hum, I could have patched cvs.sh yes :)
<jdong> Ingmar^: so something's wrong.. either with powernowd.early or with your edgy install :)
<Ingmar^> jdong: true, but i haven't found anyone else with the same problem :)
<Tonio_> Mez: that's true, but well.... it is always better when autobla is used to use a modern admin folder
<jdong> Ingmar^: in that case, you'll have better luck poking mjg59 than keybuk :)
<Mez> Tonio_, oh, the admin dir wasnt consistent with KDE's SVN ?
<imbrandon> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin admin
<imbrandon> err
<Ingmar^> jdong: will do
<Ingmar^> jdong & imbrandon : thanks
<GNUr> my audio card don't work properly with the 2.6.17-7-generic (snd_via82xx). if i reboot edgy with a old dapper kernel (2.6.15-23) all wark fine...
<Ingmar^> GNUr: lsmod | grep snd
<GNUr> Ingmar^: i can hear the sound, but it's is not "continous"... i've tryed mplayer and xine based application, like amarok... and the bug persist.. it's a kernel problem
<Ingmar^> ah
<Tonio_> Mez: nope it was an old version
* Mez wonders why katapult/amarok now suddently works
<kwwii_> arrr...y'er luck, matey
<kwwii_> :p
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Mez> Tonio_, want to try out some new debs ?
<Tonio_> Mez: hum, no time today, possible tomorrow ?
<Tonio_> Mez: sorry but I'm on a server migration, so it is a bit hot now ;)
<_Sime_> Tonio_: hi, is ubuntu22 the latest kdebase version?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes
<Mez> Tonio_, no problems
<_Sime_> Tonio_: I just did a apt-get source kdebase and saw that kubuntu_73_nomediaioslave_mounthelper.diff is the old version.
<Mez> bug 58178
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58178 in katapult "Opening config dialog gives segfault on edgy" [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58178
<Mez> bug 56918
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56918 in katapult "doesn't produce anything on edgy" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56918
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hu ?????????,
<_Sime_> Tonio_: -rw-r--r-- 1 sbe sbe 15882 2006-09-19 22:07 kubuntu_73_nomediaioslave_mounthelper.diff
<_Sime_> Tonio_: does the length match what you have locallly?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: 15882 byte
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I put the V4 patch yesterday.......
<_Sime_> Tonio_: was the source uploaded? 
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes.......
<_Sime_> Tonio_: my patch was bad. sorry.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ........ ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: instead of keeping all patches version
<Tonio_> remove them all and just have one online
<Tonio_> and possibly name them like in kdebase
<_Sime_> Tonio_: man, all theses patches and versions piss me off.
<Tonio_> that will avoid errors in the future :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: shoot them all
<Tonio_> just keep the last
<_Sime_> Tonio_: it is hard because I try test on the same version as what edgy is using.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes I understand........
<Tonio_> _Sime_: should I upgrade the patch once again ? I can do it tomorrow
<_Sime_> Tonio_: and with the debian stuff patching things all the time makes it hard too.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: sure......
<Tonio_> _Sime_: well can you put the new version online ? I'll prepare kdebase packages
<andrunko> Riddell: you there?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: the v5 patch is on the wiki. Once you have made the packages, just quickly test them by inserting a CD or USB stick etc. :-/
<Tonio_> _Sime_: okay, will do, thanks
<gnomefreak> is it possible to add webboard to kicker? i cant find it in any of my menus
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-20
<Riddell> andrunko: hi
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<jdong> can anyone give me a logical explanation why data=journal is faster than data=writeback OR data=ordered?
<jdong> (ext3 of course)
* nixternal needs artwork to replace the default KDE artwork in the headers of the Kubuntu documentation
<Jucato> ooh... nice :P
<Jucato> nixternal: was the hwdb for Kubuntu included already in Knot 3?
<jdong> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> where is it?
<jdong> Jucato: in the K menu :D
<jdong> (how can you tell I'm not running KDE at the moment?)
<Jucato> ah Kubuntu Device Database
<crimsun> jdong: data=journal only commits metadata to the journal. data=ordered commits to the fs before committing metadata to the journal. data=writeback _can_ commit to fs after committing metadata to the journal, but that's not necessarily the case with CFQ and your usage patterns.
<jdong> crimsun: I thought data=journal does full data journaling in addition to metadata?
<crimsun> yes
<jdong> which means it should be the heaviest journaling mode of the 3
<crimsun> no
<jdong> no?
<crimsun> no. It is potentially the slowest but not necessarily.
<crimsun> Remember that these algorithms were designed before CFQ was updated.
<jdong> I see
<jdong> I am noticing that data=journal is dramatically faster than default data=ordered
<jdong> especially with simultaneous disk access
<jdong> i.e. launching OOo while compressing two kernel tarballs
<crimsun> yes, there are noticeable differences depending on elevator algorithm and usage patterns
<crimsun> you've just experienced firsthand why benchmarks are misleading.
<jdong> how fascinating...
<jdong> I've always been told that data=journal is the safest but slowest mode.... guess not
<jdong> crimsun: so ordered is not necessarily ordered anymore, with the new elevators?
<Jucato> aha! k3b finally made it to backports!
<crimsun> no, it is still ordered, but the interaction may be different.
<jdong> Jucato: yes, soyuz is fixed :)
<Jucato> it's a miracle!!! :)
<jdong> which means I'll be doing a bit of backports processing tomorrow morning :)
<jdong> bright and early
<Jucato> Kopete and Konversation still aren't there though
<jdong> Jucato: those have to be re-done
<jdong> I think
<Jucato> ah
<jdong> or ubuntu-archive needs to do some NEW queue cleaning on dapper-backports :)
<Jucato> ok.. sorry to have interrupted your conversation with crimsun :)
<jdong> Jucato: it's fine
<jdong> we were basically finished
<jdong> besides, what's IRC without the ADD?
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> crimsun: you still around?
<crimsun> somewhat
* Jucato sees crimsun slowly fading...
<jdong> crimsun: can the Acer laptop alsa fix be backported to dapper, too?
<crimsun> which Acer fix?
<crimsun> keep in mind all patches I send are targetted to Dapper. Ben tweaks them for Edgy.
<jdong> for the Acer Aspire 567x series, intel-hda, no sound with realtek 883 codec
<crimsun> chances are if you don't already see them in dapper-{security,updates}, it's because they're in dapper-proposed.
* jdong checks kernel.org/git
<jdong> crimsun: it's in ubuntu-dapper-updates.git, not ubuntu-dapper.git though... what's the difference between the two branches?
<crimsun> proposed updates for testing vs. what hits security/updates
<crimsun> after a period, stuff from the former trickles into the latter
<crimsun> think Debian unstable->testing, for instance
<crimsun> (the testing & verification stages)
<jdong> crimsun: ah, ok, gotcha
<jdong> part of the new QA process, I guess
<crimsun> yes
<jdong> k, that just about takes care of my kernel concerns for tonight :)
<jdong> oh yeah, I filed bug 61342 from a discussion I had earlier today in #ubuntu-devel... I don't think we have all the mentioned changesets
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61342 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Backport Intel 965 Express chipset support from 2.6.18" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61342
<jdong> but then again, I really suck at searching the git trees :)
<freeflying> Riddell: no iso for ppc now?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: quick question, Kst has a new upstream release, v1.3.0. Debian and Ubuntu currently have 1.2.1 in unstable and edgy. should I just do a normal package, or should I poke the Debian Devs about the new update?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: boo.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: er, do either
<Hobbsee> depends who the debian dev is, and how active they are
<Hobbsee> !info kst edgy
<ubotu> kst: A KDE application used for displaying scientific data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nixternal> i will do the easiest, just package it..if i can't package it, then i do some poking ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, i'ts universe anyway
<nixternal> so that means go ahead and package away?
<Hobbsee> i was thinking of if you'd have to get an exception for it
<nixternal> funny thing is...you can't even find a mirror with it yet
* jdong randomly climbs out of bed at 12:07, types this into #kubuntu-devel, then goes back to sleep....
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal wonders if jdong has "beep"
<nixternal> jdong
<nixternal> hey jdong
<nixternal> ;)
<jdong> DAMN YOU :)
<nixternal> haha
* jdong hits mute button
<Jucato> jdong
<jdong> OH YEAH, THAT DOESNT WORK YET
<jdong> lazy developers :P
<Jucato> at least he's not like Hawkwind who stumbles out of bed when he gets up :P
<crimsun> the worst is my backscroll for "alsa" or "sound"
<jdong> s alsa sounds like a great idea right now... let me go grab some chipsets....
<jdong> anyone seen my kernels of corn?
* jdong probes for more crimsun buzzwords
* crimsun decides to send a git commit to revert the Realtek ALC883 fixes.
<jdong> lol
<crimsun> lala, no one uses that codec anyhow.
<jdong> crimsun: you will feel a deep burning pain down in your launchpad area :)
<jdong> where the sun don't shine
<crimsun> it's pretty straightforward to leave those groups...
<jdong> now, I should be getting back to sleep
<jdong> good night all
<jdong> ack, forget sleep... time to make some new firefox nightly binaries
<nixternal> g'nite (beep beep) jdong (beep)
<jdong> too late :)
<nixternal> ;)
<jdong> and I properly muted my sound this time
<crimsun> damn you.
<crimsun> stop that. now.
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> im waiting for someone to revu my stuff and upload my 3 pkgs towards world domination
<nixternal> im taking the world 1 bit at a time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: around?
<jdong> lol
<Jucato> jdong (beep)
<Jucato> jdong (beep beep)
<fdoving> hmm.. what makes guidance-power-manager say "This is not a laptop, quitting" on my ibook? 
* Hobbsee cheers
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what for? :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i got approved for a credit card :D
<Jucato> nice!!!
<Hobbsee> $2000 min limit
<Jucato> could you buy me this book from Amazon and send it to this address?
<Hobbsee> not that i intend to use it much :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> dream on
* Jucato looks for his mailing add
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee hates the places that say "okay, pay up.  credit card only"
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so now you have something to use on UDS Calif
<Hobbsee> theoretically, yes
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> if i get there
<Jucato> So let me get this straight. UDS will be held inside Google's um... property? using Google's facilities?
<Hobbsee> dont know, i presume so
<Jucato> ah
<insanekane> UDS ?
<Jucato> Ubuntu Development Summit
<Jucato> Developers
<Jucato> rawr...
<Hobbsee> heya insanekane 
<Hobbsee> well, both, really
<insanekane> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hopefully the developers will be doing development
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> ano not lie half-naked in bed with their laptops :P
<insanekane> Hobbsee: you mean google is sponsoring a kubuntu development ?
<Jucato> Ubuntu Developer Summit Mountain View! http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/554
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i wouldnt go that far
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  i wouldnt join them doing that, trust me :P
<Jucato> you better not :P
<insanekane> Hobbsee: oh ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: ie, i dont know if they're formally sponsoring or what - there were an awful lot of kubuntu/kde based SOC projects though
<insanekane> Hobbsee: there are ?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: didnt know that
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> OEM installer, for one thing
<Hobbsee> plenty of others
<Jucato> OEM installer by abattoir :P
* insanekane wishes he were a student
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee is.  she's even over their age limit now
<abattoir> KMformat(for formatting floppies/USB flash drives), KDE Guidance Wine module and LVM support for ubiquity were the others :)
<Jucato> ooh ooh!! will KDE Guidance Wine module make it to Edgy?
<abattoir> (other Kubuntu SoC projects)
<abattoir> Jucato: not sure, you'd have to check w/ yuriy for that :)
<Jucato> :P
<abattoir> Jucato: so are you doing the nvidia page?
<abattoir> oops, wrong channel
<yuriy> Jucato: a couple things i need to fix (namely get this patch into wine...which is a frustrating process) but you could always check out svn and try it out ; )
<Jucato> yuriy: thanks for the update.
<Jucato> I would surely check out svn stuff... if I only knew how... and how to not mess up my system with it :P
<yuriy> heh
<Kuhrscher> Hi, does anyone know where the translations of the Kubuntu Installer are from?
<Kuhrscher> In Dapper the translation was quite incomplete, but I could not find a corresponding incomplete translation...
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> oh my goodness
<Jucato> ??
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten what dapper was like
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> welcome back to the "real" world :P
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee want edgy!
* Hobbsee want the newer konversation
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: use imbrandon repos for the newer konvi and kopete
<Jucato> I'm using Konvi 1.0 on Dapper
<Hobbsee> ahhhh.....
<Hobbsee> i may just use irssi, not sure
<Jucato> what? and miss out the konversation goodness? :P
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: they're from ubiquity and debian-installer
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'll try booting to edgy again soon, i expect
<Jucato> Hobbsee: why are you on Dapper anyway?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no eth0 on edgy, for some reason
<Hobbsee> i've had trouble here before
<Jucato> oh...
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
* Jucato finds The Dot amusing, hopes it doesn't turn into the slashDot...
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Hmm strange, these templates are complete...
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Perhaps it's just a bug and the problem does not exist for edgy
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: try the Knot 3 CD
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm hoping that if i close my eyes and snap my fingers, it'll go away
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: let me know which strings aren't being translated and I'll look into it
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Thanks. I will try and report a bug if the problem persists
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lol :)
<Riddell> Jucato: dot seems quite random today
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Ok, I will tell you tomorrow if they are still there
<Jucato> Riddell: yeah. I also remember the comments when Celeste was featured :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what was the web address to get all of imbrandon's updated packages?
<Jucato> er.. hold on :)
<Jucato> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper all
<Hobbsee> oh, yep, right
<Hobbsee> i was still using buntudot.org
<Hobbsee> heh, now, the ssh is laggy :P
<Jucato> heh
* Hobbsee kills off X
<imbrandon> moins all
<Jucato> imbrandon: moin!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: pong
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> wb Riddell
<Jucato> wow! that's the first time I saw him leave/disconnect/whatever!
<imbrandon> wow broken pipe , havent seen that before
<Jucato> hm.. 
* Jucato has quit (Broken bone)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: --> query
<imbrandon> hrm /me looks for the right qery window in irssi
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> hilight me in it
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm not terribly used to it either
<Jucato> hi el!
<el> moin Jucato :)
<imbrandon> ello el and Jucato 
<imbrandon> and moins \sh 
<el> huhu imbrandon :)
<\sh> moins all :)
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<Hobbsee> hi el!
<el> hi Hobbsee :)
<\sh> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee is without X, without networking on edgy :(
<Hobbsee> dapper is so old....
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> you are so mean...
<Jucato> remember Dapper = 3 years support
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Jucato> oooh! el's gonna give a talk at the aKademy :)
<el> Jucato, yes - right on saturday morning... so no staying out late for me on friday ;-)
<Jucato> el: nice.good  luck! :)
<Hobbsee> ooh, fun, what on?
<el> Jucato, thank you :)
<Jucato> "Keeping Users in Mind"
<el> Hobbsee, usability in KDE
<Jucato> http://conference2006.kde.org/conference/talks/38.php
<Hobbsee> el: i guess that's expected
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee found out how to kill a virtual terminal :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think Seveas was connected to that? lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe
<Jucato> ooh the clone of Hobbsee
<Jucato> evil evil clone
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> this is hobbsee locally now
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> indeed i'm evil......
<Jucato> oooh
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Jucato hides
<Hobbsee> heh
* Jucato comes out again
<Riddell> let's try those language packs again
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> what, all of them
<Hobbsee> ?
<Riddell> *all* of them
<Hobbsee> people are suggesting mv edgy-changes riddell-changes
<Riddell> they'll love it when I rebuild KDE to change the .pot files to UTF 8 then :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> all of it?
<Hobbsee> holy cow, not again.....
<Riddell> actually it's only a few modules that use non-asii characters so doesn't need to be all of it
<Hobbsee> ah, okay then...
<Hobbsee> not quite so bad
<Tonio_> Riddell: any news concerning the translations problems ?
<Tonio_> my edgy is still half english/french
<jeroenvrp> During dapper development I was subscribed to a mailing list, that showed all the changes in the dapper-repos - can't find it - what is the best way to have something similar for edgy
<jeroenvrp> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I fixed that earlier this week, but it'll need to be imported into rosetta (should happen automatically) and exported into language packs before you'll notice
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: edgy-changes
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edgy-changes ?
<jeroenvrp> ah that is
<jeroenvrp> yes
<jeroenvrp> thanks
* imbrandon likes when the buildd's are full of *all of kde*
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: do you know how much sladen charges for a virtual server ( on 19inch )
<Riddell> imbrandon: name a price
<imbrandon> oh really, wow
<imbrandon> beta freeze tomarrow ?
<sebas> Riddell: Which uuid changes were you refering to (re: mountconfig)?
<Riddell> sebas: cat /proc/mounts
<Riddell> /dev/disk/by-uuid/afc02639-661e-479d-a5cc-6d584e939095 /home ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<Riddell> /dev/disk/by-uuid/902f2966-e8c7-4769-978f-7eb817393cb9 /media/hda4 ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<sebas> I can't easily tell since I'm on Dapper, and I won't upgrade my notebook to edgy, so it'll have to wait until after akademy.
<Riddell> sebas: I'll show you at akademy, I don't really understand what it does (other than it's preparing for libata)
<Riddell> but it confuses mountconfig
<sebas> I can imagine.
<sebas> It doesn't look like it's using libata for PATA devices, given it's still /media/hda4, not sda4.
<imbrandon> hrm only my ext partitions are using uuid
<imbrandon> ext3*
<imbrandon> resierfs on the same drive doesnt
<sebas> Sounds buggy.
<imbrandon> ( sda )
<sebas> That's SATA?
<imbrandon> yea
<sebas> When is edgy release?
<sebas> And when is freeze-freeze?
<imbrandon> 26th, beta freeze tomarrow
<imbrandon> feature freeze past
<sebas> Aye.
<sebas> Jup, that I knew.
<imbrandon> yea see 
<sebas> Powermanager still doesn't know about idle times, and from the code I've read in kscreensaver, it's non-trivial to do in python.
<imbrandon> here is my sata mounts ( all on one sata drive /media/windows is a PATA drive )
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/177343
<sebas> thx
<sebas> mountconfig should be relatively easy to fix though.
<imbrandon> dunno why some are normal and some by uuid on the same drive, the only thing i can see is my / is reiser and /boot is ext3
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks for the info
<Riddell> Tonio_: which info?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: have time to add a bunch of stuff to k-d-s later?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the languages :)
<Tonio_> sorry I'm long to respond today......
<Riddell> ah yes :)
<Tonio_> I crashed my web server trying to upgrade to edgy, so I'm not very available ;)
<Tonio_> everything was going well all the day to I said "let's upgrade"
<Tonio_> 150 GB datas to backup before reinstall....
<Tonio_> okay let's continue the backup......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, migrating to lightttpd in 30 minutes, same for mysql uopgrade etc.......
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I felt invincible yesterday evening hehe ;)
<Tonio_> I was wrong !
* Hobbsee thought having to do dapper's updates was bad enough
<Hobbsee> hehe.  clearly you have not taken murphy's law into account
<Tonio_> I'll remember this :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: exactly ;)
<Tonio_> okay let's go, I'll be back this evening ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: SHAME ON YOU FOR IGNORING MURPHY'S LAW!  :p
<Riddell> imbrandon: do you have edit rights on the fridge?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: eveyone ignores murphy's law :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you consider murphy's law, you stay at home and forget to live, since anything can happen anytime
<Hobbsee> welll...yes and no
<Tonio_> hehe, the point is I have to go search a new HDD...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I've been able to force reboot on recevery system, but I don't have enough space to backup....
<Tonio_> shitty day :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Tonio_> s/recevery/recovery, sorry
<Tonio_> 600 000 files haha :) that'll take a while
<imbrandon> Riddell: yup
<Hobbsee> hehe ouch
<Riddell> imbrandon: any idea if I do?
<Riddell> imbrandon: could you change the latest article "runs until next Tuesday" to say "runs until the following Saturday"
<Riddell> imbrandon: and preferably change all the aKademy's to Akademy
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> Riddell: i think you do too , i'll check after i edit that
<imbrandon> Riddell: done
<freeflying> Riddell: no install cd for ppc now?
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> this is irritating
<Tm_T> what to do packsge that doesn't install nor remove, it's just mess between
<Hobbsee> freeflying: likely, did someone fix ruby?
<Hobbsee> on ppc?
<Riddell> freeflying: seems not, but there isn't one for ubuntu either so not my fault :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ruby? which one?
<imbrandon> freeflying: i used the ppc install cd ( knot 3 ) on release day
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no
<imbrandon> Riddell: hrm the ppc cd is what i used to test knot 3
<Hobbsee> freeflying: whichever was stopping kubuntu-desktop being installable on knot 3
<Hobbsee> s/knot 3/ppc/g
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, knot 3 is fine.  freeflying was talking about the today's daily CD
<freeflying> Hobbsee: i see, thanks
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahhh
* imbrandon gets lost easy
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell: anything we need to crank out before freeze tomarrow?
<imbrandon> ( that i can help with heheh )
<Riddell> imbrandon: fancy building koffice 1.6 rc 1?
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure
<imbrandon> for kubuntu.org or the archive ?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> kk so dapper all 3 arches, sure thing
* imbrandon gets started
<Riddell> but we need people to test it so we will be allowed to put in the final 1.6
<Riddell> err, do you have the source?
<imbrandon> not yet
<Riddell> so how are you going to get started? :)
<imbrandon> where is it svn ?
<gnomefreak> im testing 1.6 as of right now from kubuntu.org if you make changes ill be glad to test it
<imbrandon> heh i was opening a term and such ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> dapper or edgy?
<Riddell> imbrandon: /msg;d
<imbrandon> kk
* Hobbsee sighs.  looks like toshiba is recalling some of their batteries too
<gnomefreak> is there anyway you guys can make a webboard type app for kde
<Riddell> imbrandon: packages for dapper and edgy for three platforms would be lovely (or whatever you can manage)
<imbrandon> sure
<Riddell> imbrandon: build it on 1 platform on edgy first and make sure any new files are installed
<imbrandon> i can do all3 for both
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> Riddell: is the current /debian in that tarbal or use the one from kubuntu.org and modify ( if needed )
<imbrandon> its wgetting now
<Riddell> it shouldn't have a debian/ dir
<Riddell> use the one from kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> kk
<Tm_T> meh, time to reinstall edgy to laptop, now I lost network too =)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: cool after its built and such i'll ping you
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ty
<Hobbsee> right, i'm not effected.  yay
<imbrandon> ok edgy i386 build started ( as the test run ) , brb more soda
<imbrandon> hehe Hobbsee your detmined to get me to use vim ;) /me will try to get used to it
<Hobbsee> eh
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i didnt force it back
<imbrandon> hrm i might have
<imbrandon> no biggie i need to learn it anyhow
<imbrandon> plus it does handle dch -i better
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes, dont blame me for stuff i didnt do :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ...
<JohnFlux> Riddell: i thought of a simple solution btw
<JohnFlux> Riddell: for the amarok thing
<JohnFlux> Riddell: real simple ;-)
<Riddell> JohnFlux: oh?
<JohnFlux> change all the   "kdialog..."  to "kstart --ontop kdialog ...."
<Riddell> you're a genius
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell, want me to fix that , or you already ontop of it ?
<JohnFlux> Riddell: kstart --help   has lots of options that might be worth playing with
<Riddell> testing out the current script I don't have a problem with windows appearing under amarok, they all appear on top
<Riddell> but we should tell the user that something is happening during apt-get update, that's quite unnerving
<JohnFlux> Riddell: i think it would be fine to have the dialogs ontop
<Riddell> JohnFlux: for me they already are
<Riddell> imbrandon: let me try it, I want to look at telling the user apt-get update is happening too
<imbrandon> Riddell, okies
<imbrandon> brb rebooting the server that houses my irc ;(
<imbrandon> welp there went my 32 days uptime on the dapper server heh
<JohnFlux> Riddell: btw, i think the defaults for vim should be for niceness rather than compatibility
<JohnFlux> Riddell: e.g. turn on syntax highlighting etc
<JohnFlux> Riddell: i don't know why the default is to prefer vi compatibility 
<Riddell> JohnFlux: that's not my area (not a vim user), although I know that vim was replaced with vim-tiny recently to save space
<JohnFlux> lol
* imbrandon {hearts} nano 
<imbrandon> hehe
<JohnFlux> Riddell: doh, one problem i just ran into was that i didn't have pkg-config  installed
<JohnFlux> Riddell: any chance that build-essential could also include this?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: no, build-essential is very restricted
<JohnFlux> grr
<JohnFlux> there's needs to be a build-useufl
<JohnFlux> there's needs to be a build-useful
<JohnFlux> with automake, pkg-config  etc
<JohnFlux> i always forget most of the packages that I need
<Riddell> JohnFlux: apt-get build-dep kdelibs4-dev
<JohnFlux> Riddell: hey, that's really neat
<JohnFlux> Riddell: does that work in debian as well?
<imbrandon> JohnFlux: should
<JohnFlux> that's cool
<JohnFlux> i added it to the build instructions for kde
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> JohnFlux: kstart seems to make kdialogue run in the background, which makes it unusable in the script
<JohnFlux> Riddell: oh doh
<Hobbsee> heya
* Hobbsee crosses her fingers and hopes that the latest updates will unbreak X
<JohnFlux> Riddell: thats...  annoyin
<danimo> Riddell: this is totally weired: I can't lauch amarok, konversation and knm via Alt+F2
<danimo> Riddell: it opens a konsole session instead and I don
<danimo> 't see why
<Hobbsee> danimo: is it set to run in a terminal from the kmenu optoin?
<imbrandon> danimo: check your options for alt+f2
<danimo> Hobbsee, imbrandon: tried both, nothin
<danimo> can you reproduce it?
<imbrandon> nope just tried, acts as normal
<danimo> odd
<imbrandon> all but knm ( dont have that installed )
<imbrandon> but konvo and amarok are ok
<danimo> it works via kdeinit_wrapper, too
<danimo> really odd
<danimo> ahhhh
<danimo> it stores the settings per application
<danimo> (in alt+f2 menu)
<imbrandon> right
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Hobbsee> i swear my system likes being tempramental.  and my X likes being broken.
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yay
* Hobbsee kicks the 35s lag
* imbrandon just dosent reboot for days on end, that fixes X issues ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah well, i wouldnt
* Hobbsee booted to all 3 of her OS's on this machien today
<Riddell> imbrandon: seems the pt_BR doc translations are broken in 1.6 rc1, you may need to patch that or ask CryilleB in #koffice to ping you when he has a fix
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok
<imbrandon> its still building atm
<Riddell> yes, it takes a while :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> er, has anyone had trouble recently with g-p-m not startign up?
* Jucato_ raises his hand
<Hobbsee> right...
* Hobbsee wonders what happened to /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager
<Jucato_> well, maybe it got hurt because we were always complaining :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's moved to a new package which will be stuck in NEW
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when was that getting pushed thru?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any way to call it in the interim time?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: whenever an archive maintainer gets round to it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: infinity gone to bed yet?  :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you'd need to build from source yourself
<Hobbsee> it's only midnight
<imbrandon> ohh yea i needed to poke infinity anyhow about amarok , shiznit
<Riddell> imbrandon: why amarok?
<imbrandon> Riddell: becosue the backport ate the binarys
<Riddell> yum
<imbrandon> and he can recover them now that its fixed
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe, very yum
* Hobbsee headdesks
<Hobbsee> oh no.....
<imbrandon> Riddell: is that an old /admin dir in koffice ?
<Jucato> um.. libvisual-0.4-plugins is not in dapper-backports or in the amarok-143 kubuntu.org repository, but it's in the amarok-142 repository
<imbrandon> Riddell: it coudlent find configure , so i tried to run make -f Makefile.cvs ( that normaly would fix it ) but it compalins that it needs autoconf 2.53 or newer and 2.6 is installed
<Riddell> imbrandon: what?
<imbrandon> i probably forgot to backport them Jucato 
<Riddell> oh koffice
<Jucato> ah ok. that explains it. :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's very broken
<imbrandon> chmod: cannot access `/tmp/buildd/koffice-1.5.92/./configure': No such file or directory
<imbrandon> so i tried to make -f Makefile.cvs
<imbrandon> to create it
<Riddell> imbrandon: you need http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff then
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: the libvisuals should be in backports, I think
<imbrandon> Riddell: k
<Riddell> imbrandon: and tell the koffice devs to use the current admin directory
<Jucato_> jdong|laptop: should be, unless soyuz messed up again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cant seem to see the package sitting in NEW at all
<Hobbsee> i may well have missed it
<Riddell> imbrandon: run make -f debian/rules buildprep  then remake the .orig tar (without the debian directory)
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: they got there from last time....
<Jucato_> jdong|laptop: well it's not there anymore :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't think we get to see the binary NEW queue
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: yeah, I see that now
<imbrandon> jdong|laptop: libvisual-0.4-0 and libvisual-0.4-plugins are diffrent source packages , they need to be backported seperate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh okay
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: yeah, just saw that
<imbrandon> and no soyuz is fixed now
* Hobbsee headdesks more.
<imbrandon> jdong|laptop: can you do that backport while i finish playing with koffice
* jdong|laptop heads over to launchpad
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: I'm on it
<imbrandon> thanks
* Jucato looks for something to play with...
<danimo> hmm, where does kubuntu set the locale?
<Riddell> seaLne: any plans to package qt4 ruby bindings?  a conflict on qt3 bindings is as good a solution as any for now
* danimo bootstrapped edgy via deboostrap and now realizes that his locale settings are missing
<danimo> (on the console)
<imbrandon> danimo: export LC_LANG=C
<imbrandon> i think will do it
<danimo> imbrandon: well, yes, but where is it supposed to be set?
<imbrandon> dunno lol
<Riddell> danimo: you need to run gen-locale to generate the locale or export LANG=C to not use one
<danimo> Riddell: I want to use one
<seaLne> Riddell: rdale had talked about coming up with a solution and i've been playing about with packaging it so i do plan to have something before universe freeze
<Riddell> seaLne: lovely
<seaLne> are there problems with python and qt stuff currently?
<seaLne> just tried to update a machine that hadn't been updated for a week or so
<andrunko> Riddell: you there now? 
<jdong|laptop> grr, flashplugin backport doesn't work
<jdong|laptop> damn it
<jdong|laptop> then... wtf did I test it on
<jdong|laptop> GASP
<Hobbsee> you didnt?  *g*
<andrunko> Riddell: i would like to ask you a favor, or some kde package guru here
* jdong|laptop instructs everyone to point and laugh at him
* jdong|laptop has mislabeled his dapper and edgy chroots
<andrunko> i packaged telepathy-qt and dholbach wants someone to review it before going to build queue
<Hobbsee> haha, oops
<Jucato> yes broken
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: bug 61444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61444 in flashplugin-nonfree "I am having problems to install this new package of flashplugin-nonfree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61444
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: yeah, see the part about pointing and laughing at me
<jdong|laptop> while I rename some directories
<Riddell> andrunko: hi
<Riddell> seaLne: shouldn't be
<andrunko> Riddell: hi
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: can you mark that as dupe of bug 61404?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61404 in dapper-backports "Flashplugin-nonfree in backports fails to install" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61404
<andrunko> Riddell: i packaged telepathy-qt and dholbach wants someone to review it before going to build queue
<Riddell> andrunko: sure
<andrunko> Riddell: could you do it please? 
<andrunko> nice
<Riddell> andrunko: where do I get it?
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: how about a duplicate of but 52237?
<jdong|laptop> bug 52237
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52237 in flashplugin-nonfree ""installation failed" error while dist upgrading." [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52237
<Jucato> er.. hm...
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: no, not the same bug
<andrunko> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/people/telepathy/+branch/telepathy-qt/ubuntu
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: the point is, both dapper AND dapper-backports flashplugin are broken
<andrunko> Riddell: this is just the debian dir, the code can be found at https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/tapioca-voip/trunk/telepathy-qt (svn)
<Jucato> rawr...
<andrunko> Riddell: and thank you in advance
<Riddell> andrunko: svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/tapioca-voip/trunk/telepathy-qt ?
<andrunko> yep
<danimo> what's telepathy-qt?
<Riddell> andrunko: telepathy-qt isn't released yet right?
<andrunko> Riddell: no, but i can do it if needed
<andrunko> Riddell: the package is not generating shlibs depends correctly, it would be nice if you could find what is missing
<Riddell> andrunko: no that's fine
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we should backport proftpd to dapper
<Tonio_> the current version missed mysql support
<Tonio_> imbrandon: here is the bug
<imbrandon> does build in a clean dapperchroot with no changes?
<imbrandon> if so it should be fine
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bug 59359
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59359 in proftpd "proftpd-mysql-1.2.10-27ubuntu3 has stopped authenticating with mysql" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59359
<imbrandon> ok i'll file it here in a few minutes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I have set a proftpd with mysql and I had to backport the edgy version to get it to work
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BLDqIf81.html
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: do you want me to mark all duplicate reports as a duplicate of 61404?
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: yeah, if they're the same problem
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok wth i'm i missing here, i applied the patch ( even tried with a fresh /admin dir ) http://pastebin.ca/177559
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: heh, so far I'm seeing 3 reports, excluding yours
<Riddell> seaLne: looks very broken
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: make that 4...
<seaLne> yeah which seems strange that its only that machine
<Tonio_> Riddell: guidance power manager has been splitted ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: look like removed from my computer
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: I've asked for the backport to be pulled, and I've marked upstream/dapper as affected
<imbrandon> err Riddell i psted the wrong thing
<Tonio_> but I still have the kde-guidance package
<imbrandon> Riddell:  one sec
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: should I change all the status from Confirmed to In Progress, too?
<Riddell> seaLne: not really my area, you'll need to report a bug
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: naw, marking them as dupes is enough
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's not past NEW yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay :)
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: ok. still hunting if there are other dupes left :P
<andrunko> danimo: telepathy-qt is a qt binding for telepathy (http://telepathy.freedesktop.org)
<Riddell> andrunko: your package looks like a work of perfection, have you done this before?
<Riddell> andrunko: the shlibs dependecies work fine for me
<andrunko> Riddell: hehe, you must be kidding
<andrunko> Riddell: i did some packages before, but never with cmake dependency
<Riddell> andrunko: only problem is the qmake/qmake-qt4 issue, I'm fixing cmake to look for qmake-qt4 first so you will need to build-dep on cmake (>= 2.4.3-1ubuntu1)
<andrunko> ah great
<Riddell> andrunko: want me to upload your package then?
<andrunko> yeah, i had to update-alternatives cmake
<andrunko> Riddell: if you could, it would be great
<danimo> andrunko: interesting to hear about this
<danimo> andrunko: is this qt 4 or qt 3?
<andrunko> qt4
<danimo> andrunko: possible candidate for kdepim integration then, no?
<andrunko> danimo: you would really like what we are doing now, tapioca-qt on top of telepathy-qt, there is some work done already on tapioca svn
<andrunko> the same place of telepathy-qt
<andrunko> decibel is going to use it
<danimo> what is tapioca?
<danimo> ah
<andrunko> tapioca is a bunch of convenience libraries on top of telepathy
<Hawkwind> Tapioca is a type of pudding :)
<andrunko> we developed some telepathy bindings directly, telepathy-qt telepathy-sharp and now we are building tapioca-sharp and tapioca-qt
<andrunko> and for sure we will do tapioca-glib also
<andrunko> Hawkwind: hehe, yes it is
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: I can't mark bug 61349 as a duplicate because "There are other bugs already marked as duplicates of Bug 61349."
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61349 in flashplugin-nonfree "postinst error: update-rc.d uses nonexistent `multiuser' setting" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61349
<dholbach> hey
<imbrandon> Riddell: whats the make target to reverse the pacthes with cdbs
<andrunko> dholbach: hey
<Riddell> imbrandon: touch debian/stamp-patched; make -f debian/rules reverse-patches
<Riddell> I think
<imbrandon> k
<dholbach> Riddell: I got this:
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~$ lintian /var/cache/pbuilder/result/libtelepathy-qt0_0.1.0~svn20060918-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 
<dholbach> el: libtelepathy-qt0: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libQtTelepathy.so
<dholbach> ...
<el> dholbach, ?
<dholbach> el: sorry - that must have been stupid autocompletion
<el> huhu, mr neigbour :)
<dholbach> hi el!
<dholbach> el: YOU ROCK! :-)
* dholbach hugs el ecstatically :)
<el> wohooo :)
<dholbach> "E :" -> "el:"
<Riddell> dholbach: hmm, it looks unversioned
<Riddell> andrunko: is the library unversioned?
<seaLne> is there a really hacky, nasty way to very remove a package?
<dholbach> Riddell: apart from that I agree: the packaging is good
<imbrandon> rm -rf
<Jucato> heh
<seaLne> that wouldn't convice apt
<andrunko> Riddell: yep :(. i didn't know how to version it using cmake, i am a newbie with cmake
<dholbach> seaLne:   sudo dpkg -P  ?
<andrunko> Riddell: if you know how to do it, i can change on tapioca svn directly
<seaLne> "Package is in a vry bad inconsistent state" is not a good error
<mornfall> el: poke?
<el> huhu mornfall !
<el> how are you?
<danimo> heya el!
<el> hey ho danimo :)
<mornfall> could be worse :)
<mornfall> el: could you maybe join #ekhis for a bit? :)
* Jucato focuses the spotlight on el and away from Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<el> ;-)
<seaLne> changelog for new python-defaults sound hopefully relevant
<andrunko> Riddell: dholbach i got go lunch, will be back in a hour, or 2 or 3 :)
<dholbach> andrunko: see you
<andrunko> laters
<el> dholbach, we might go for a quick dinner later?
<dholbach> el: when did you plan to for dinner?
<n8k99> hello everybody
<el> dholbach, don't know > 7/8. need to go back to the office afterwards
<dholbach> 8 would be nice - need to go back to work afterwards too
<dholbach> or I just work from your place ;-)
<el> hehe, you're welcome :)
<dholbach> nice ;-)
<nixternal> gooooooood mornin' kubuntu`estos
<imbrandon> lo nix
<dholbach> el: thanks a lot
<n8k99> anybody else missing sound in edgy on ppc?
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<el> dholbach, then let's speak later when + where to meet
<nixternal> kwwii_ & Riddell -- ping-a-ling-a-ding-dong
<imbrandon> n8k99: seems to wok on my lappy fine but i havent tested it /today/
<dholbach> el: sure
<kwwii_> nixternal: hi
<n8k99> imbrandon: i get the startup chirp when i log in but that's the last i hear of it
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/Edgy
<nixternal> all the way down kwwii_
<kwwii_> n8k99: my soind does not work either
<nixternal> how are you doing by the way ;)
<Jucato> heh, someone's extremely happy today :P
<Riddell> nixternal: hi
<nixternal> Kubuntu stylesheets - The stylesheets need to be altered to remove KDE logos....<- plan on replacing these with Kubuntu logos?
<el> hey kwwii_ :)
<nixternal> hiya Riddell ;)
<n8k99> is there a bug report open about this?
<Riddell> nixternal: only for kubuntu docs
<kwwii_> hih el
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: I can't be around much today, unfortunately
<nixternal> aka, Release Notes, About Kubuntu, and Kubuntu Desktop Guide
* kwwii_ looks forward to dublin
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: can you keep poking ubuntu-archive about pulling flashplugin?
<kwwii_> nixternal: hehe, that is some fun work, let me tell you
<imbrandon> jdong|laptop: sure, and if he is subscribed he will get to it, but sure
<nixternal> actually, could be easy depending on how we go about it ;)
<Jucato> kwwii_: try not to be in bed half naked with aseigo again. think of the children :P
<nixternal> all i need it either the 3 images to replace the current, of the images to replace the Konqi and KDE logos
<nixternal> i can add them to svn, and the make file will copy them to a dir for me
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: hey, crimsun uploaded a new flashplugin
<jdong|laptop> imbrandon: so we'll just backport that
<Hobbsee> just test it properly this time, dammit :P
<kwwii_> Jucato: how do you think new kde dev's are made?
<kwwii_> :p
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> i'm sure he planed on it ( he is a backporter too ) after its been tested
<imbrandon> kwwii_: definately not half nekkid, all the way FTW ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: is there a specific design you are after for these pages?  if so, who is going to do them?  and is it possible to have them by say....yesterday ? :)
<kwwii_> hehe
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: done marking 8 duplicates. any workaround available until the fix is released (for those who will be asking about it)?
<Riddell> nixternal: artwork is kwwii_'s department
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<nixternal> roger that
<danimo> someone broke the multimedia packages badly
<kwwii_> nixternal: we can take a look at it and see what can be doine quickly/easily
<danimo> mplayer won't start due to a broken library dep, kaffeine and amarok act up sometimes
<kwwii_> nixternal: is this stuff directy in the kde help center?
<nixternal> it is the top image and bottom image in the docs
<jdong|laptop> danimo: known issue
<nixternal> yes kwwii_
<kwwii_> ouch
<imbrandon> danimo: known , being worked on
<nixternal> look at Release Notes
<danimo> imbrandon: which of the two?
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: thanks! I'll spread the word (hopefully to avoid other "hacks"). ETA for the fix?
<imbrandon> danimo: all of the above
<danimo> imbrandon: ok, great
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong|laptop> Jucato: as soon as ubuntu-archive does the backport
<kwwii_> nixternal: if we are going to touch the help center, then we should do the about pages too :p
<fdoving> how does guidance-power-manager figure out if a system is a laptop or not?
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: most likely though hal
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: lshal | grep formfactor
<imbrandon> laptopdetect ?
<nixternal> kwwii_: About, Releasenotes, and Desktop guide
<Jucato> jdong|laptop: great! thanks
<fdoving>   system.formfactor = 'unknown'  (string)
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: laptopdetect; echo $?
<jdong|laptop> actually
<jdong|laptop> that doesn't work
<jdong|laptop> hehe
<fdoving> 0
<fdoving> laptop-detect works.
<kwwii_> nixternal: now if we only had the files made to make those pics, we could get it done a lot quicker
<jdong|laptop> fdoving:  sudo hal-set-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer --key system.formfactor --string laptop
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: that'll force you to own a laptop :P
<kwwii_> imbrandon: did you ever find the original files for the about pic (top right)?
<fdoving> jdong|laptop: ok, but this is a regression in edgy. how is this set and when? it worked like 2 days ago.
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: just shove that in an init script after hal and call it a day? ;-)
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: hal
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: there was a bug report about this
<nixternal> kwwii_: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/    <- the images are copied from here
<fdoving> ok. good.
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: pitti uploaded two patches, the latter one must not work for you then
<kwwii_> nixternal: no, I meant the gimp files or whatever that were used to make those pics
<fdoving> then i won't do anything and expect it to be fixed :)
<nixternal> ahhh
<imbrandon> kwwii_: they are on kde svn , umm Riddell  gave me the exact location i'll have to check
<kwwii_> otherwise, we can pretty much start making a new design
<fdoving> jdong|laptop: thanks for your time.
<jdong|laptop> np
<jdong|laptop> fdoving: bug 59342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59342 in hal "hal don't find that I'm on a laptop" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59342
<fdoving> thanks.
<danimo> oh, and kio only sees half of my /
<danimo> and I can't really tell whyx
<danimo> -x
<fdoving> i'll have to go cook dinner before the girls get home. later.
<imbrandon> kio ? like konqi ?
<Riddell> danimo: that's the _Sime_ patches
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> reboot
<imbrandon> danimo: check the contents of /.hidden
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> imbrandon: this is the new system one of the KDE devs blogged about?
<danimo> imbrandon: wtf?
* Jucato searches for that blog entry...
<danimo> imbrandon: who cooked that up?
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes _Sime_ 
<Riddell> andrunko: looking at the strigi source it sets a version number with SET(CPACK_PACKAGE_VERSION_MAJOR "0")
<Jucato> aaah
<imbrandon> danimo: _Sime_ does the coding , me and Tonio_  and Riddell  put it in
<Jucato> imbrandon: lol I didn't associate _Sime_ with the kdeveloper blog :P
<imbrandon> Jucato: simon edwards == _Sime_ 
<Jucato> aaaaah
<Riddell> andrunko: and two other lines, but adding those doesn't seem to change the .so to be versioned so I must be missing something
<Riddell> andrunko: this should be fixed before we upload though, try asking on #cmake
<danimo> imbrandon: why did you decide it was a good idea to hide the folders?
<danimo> imbrandon: it causes problems, e.g. I can't point apollon to the gift installation anymore without using the keyboard
<imbrandon> danimo: becouse the normal every day joe dosent need to see them, they are still accessable ( and you can turn on show hidden in konqui )
<danimo> (and typing the path)
<danimo> imbrandon: isn't defaulting to $HOME enough? :}
<imbrandon> not really
<Jucato> danimo: you can still type the path like /usr/... 
<imbrandon> heh
<danimo> Jucato: sure, but it's non-obvious
<Riddell> danimo: see http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231  it's still all experimental
<imbrandon> danimo: feel free to edit the /.hidden to your liking also ;)
<imbrandon> and submit patches/sugestions
<danimo> imbrandon: well, _I_ can...
<Jucato> rawr Riddell beat me to the blog link :P
<imbrandon> danimo: and anyone that needs to get to files not in /home or /media can too, thats the point
<danimo> hmmm
<danimo> hmmmm
<Jucato> more m's coming? :)
<Jucato> wb Hawkwind
<imbrandon> but it is still an experiment, you should read the blogpost ;)
<danimo> yes
<danimo> I just did
<imbrandon> and /KubuntuKDEMedia on the wiki
<danimo> imbrandon: well, the thing is that I was about to panik and run a fsck on my / partition
<Jucato> I read that post before I even knew about Edgy and Sime... I was actually surprised to know that we'd be implementin it first :)
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks :)
* Hawkwind Hugs his new 2.6.18 kernel for Dapper
<imbrandon> danimo: heh well you are not everyday joe though ;) ( and if you was gonan do that you would have been at the command line where its vissible ) but FYI gnome and osx both do it this way
<Riddell> gnome doesn't
<danimo> imbrandon: it's not about me being everyday joe
<danimo> imbrandon: my concern is this: You argue: Apple does this, and therefore it must be a good thing. You further argument that the normal user doesn't need to know about the unix hirachy
<Jucato> maybe we need to properly inform people, in a very prominent way, about the "big" changes in Edgy, like the PATA stuff and this.
<imbrandon> Riddell: gnome honorus the .hidden , open up gnome file chooser 
<danimo> imbrandon: I would agree to that BUT
<Riddell> imbrandon: but it doesn't have one by defaut
<imbrandon> Riddell: right
<danimo> imbrandon: the comparison is a bit problematic. On OS X, the unix personality is almost completely abstract from the applications
<imbrandon> well ubuntu dosent but its /in/ gnome for the use if wanted
<danimo> imbrandon: that is: you don't need to know about unix if you want to use OS X
<imbrandon> danimo: and one of kubuntu's goals is you dont need to know linux to use kubuntu ;)
<Riddell> danimo: we want the same for KDE :)
<danimo> imbrandon: on the other hand on linux applications sometimes require everyday joe to access unix dirs
<Jucato> probably the user doesn't need to initially and immediately know about the Linux FHS. but in the long run, when he's prepared, he'll know where to look
<imbrandon> danimo: give me a use case? ( non developer )
<danimo> imbrandon: so those places need to be fixed, too, and that concerns every 3rd party KDE app kubuntu ships
<danimo> imbrandon: as I said: apollon
<Jucato> there are programs run by the regular user that needs access to root directories?
<danimo> imbrandon: and that's just the first thing I fell over, being a CLI user for many things
<imbrandon> looks like apollon needs to be fixed not to require non-gui editing
<danimo> imbrandon: note that I am not argumenting against the idea
<danimo> imbrandon: right
<danimo> imbrandon: but hiding directories and not fixing all apps doesn't improve things
<danimo> imbrandon: you could argue the amount of cases where this is tragic is neglectable
<danimo> but I'd be careful about it
<imbrandon> danimo: i havent found any that require that other than the one you just stated
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> yea i'm not trying to argue either pre se, its good to get it all out in the open to get things "right"
<imbrandon> but i think alot of what you are seeing is an old time linux user ( like you or me ) and not a newcomer
<danimo> imbrandon: it needs to be added to the development guidelines
<danimo> who do I bug to register another mime type by default in kubuntu?
<imbrandon> danimo: definately , thus this is the testing grounds for that to see /what/ exactly needs to be added
<danimo> (actually, it should be shipped with kaffeine I guess)
<Riddell> danimo: which mimetype?
<danimo> Riddell: Riddell .m2t, MPEG transport stream
<danimo> Riddell: DVB streams as stored by kaffeine
<danimo> well, DVB streams in general
<Riddell> danimo: we've had mimetypes that can be handled by both kaffeine and kmplayer before in which case it should be kdelibs
<imbrandon> food time, danimo can we chat more about this later , i'm definately interested and plan to spec a few things out for mt view about it ( and useability overall )
<Riddell> but I think only kaffeine does DVB so that should be added there
<danimo> imbrandon: ok
<Riddell> danimo: can you check if kmplayer can read it?
<danimo> el: what's your opinion on that
<imbrandon> danimo: but in short no its not perfect but its a testing ground, hey its /edgy/ hehe
<danimo> Riddell: nope, mplayer has a broken library dep
<Riddell> danimo: mplayer or kmplayer?
<danimo> imbrandon: oh, true :)
<danimo> Riddell: oh I forgot that kmplayer uses xine
<danimo> Riddell: but yes, kmplayer supports it, too
<danimo> because it's a xine feature
* el tries to catch up...
<Riddell> danimo: so it should be added to kdelibs
<danimo> yes
<Riddell> danimo: in which case you know where SVN is for KDE 3.5.5 :)
<kwwii_> so who wants add things to k-d-s? (amarok background update, metabar background and css, all new window deco buttons, a new window deco gradient overlay, a new color scheme, a new wallpaper for desktop and ksplash, and some stuff with the window deco that I do not know how to do)
<kwwii_> don't everyone scream at once
* Jucato watches as tumbleweeds roll by...
<imbrandon> kwwii_: if no one does it by the time i'm done eating i will .... got a mouth full of sushi atm lol ;)
<Jucato> ooh sushi!
<Jucato> hm... sushi ang mt.dew?
<kwwii_> imbrandon: cool :-) enjoy your lunch
<kwwii_> sushi sounds good
<Jucato> tastes even better :P
<Jucato> kwwii_: we're going to have another color scheme change?
<Riddell> kwwii_: I can do it this evening, but if imbrandon (or Tonio_ ) wants to do it first that's great
<kwwii_> Jucato: the main difference is the color of the inactive window titlebar
<Jucato> kwwii_: ah. i thought it would be another astounding, earth-shattering change :P
<kwwii_> pink and green is next week
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ooh green...
<kwwii_> 7 years of green was enough for me, thanks
* Jucato thinks all *buntus should be green (because GNOME doesn't like blue, and KDE doesn't like brown, and Xfce doesn't know what it likes...)
<Jucato> kwwii_: SUSE?
<Jucato> ok maybe not green, but something neutral :P
<kwwii_> Jucato: hehe, no...SuSE :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> haven't the changed the spelling already? something like OpenSUSE or openSUSE?? oh what the heck. Novell!
<imbrandon> SuSE green is ugly but i think a darker forest green and some browns would be nice
<kwwii_> SuSE is an acronym, so in a way, once can say that "SuSE" meant something once
<kwwii_> Novell changed the u to U
<Jucato> +1 to imbrandon's idea :)
<imbrandon> Software- und System-Entwicklung
<Jucato> ah Software and Systems Engineering
<kwwii_> exactly, Die Gesellschaft fr Software und System Entwicklung mit beschrnkter Haftung
* Jucato thanks Google
<imbrandon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE_Linux
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> lol, the search result from Google was a bit faster :P
<Jucato> I'm loving the current edgy artwork... so tempted to transfer them into Dapper :P
<imbrandon> nooo
<imbrandon> thats like using oxgyen icons before kde4 .... errr
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii_> lol
<imbrandon> mmm lemon wasabi
* Jucato loves oxygen... 
<danimo> that's odd 
<danimo> java is enabled, yet the quicksettings plugin reports it as disabled
<danimo> and it doesn't work properly either it seems
* danimo investigates
<Jucato> danimo: gcj or sun java?
<imbrandon> s/sun/imb ;)
<imbrandon> ibm
<danimo> Jucato: the working one of course
<Jucato> heh
<danimo> and it's sun, not ibm
<imbrandon> sun no workie on ppc ;)
<imbrandon> ibm java FTW
* danimo doesn't use ppc
<imbrandon> i'm sorry
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> hm.. does running Edgy on VMWare affect how mouse scrolling works?
<danimo> wow, FF 2 finally got a return button behind the location bar
<Jucato> I think I need to really boot into and update Edgy tomorrow/later...
<danimo> that's how long after konq had it? :)
<imbrandon> Jucato: pobbibly
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> brb
<Jucato> wb imbrandon
<kwwii_> how does one reconfigure sound?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: need an upload ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I can find a few minutes to do this :)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: here are the files: http://bootsplash.org/k-d-s-20060918.tar.gz
<kwwii_> Tonio_: I might have to tell you what some of them are for
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay :)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: and there are settings in the window deco that we need to change
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay I have the files and kds, let me have a look
<Tonio_> kwwii_: concerning the folders, I can replace them
<imbrandon> 
<Tonio_> kwwii_: what about the other ones ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yeah, I just put them into the folders so you would havve some idea what it what
<Tonio_> kwwii_: kwin-crystal ?
<kwwii_> it is in that tar.gz too
<kwwii_> the window deco
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes but is that already in kds ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yes, it is
<kwwii_> erm, might be in kde itself, I guess
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> oops
<Tonio_> yes I can see those files
<kwwii_> we need to add the windowDecoOverlay file to k-d-s and set it as defualt for both active and inactive windows
<kwwii_> and we need to change the colors of the outside and inside lines drawn on the titlebar
<Tonio_> kwwii_: what about test3b.png
<Tonio_> kwwii_: is that new background ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: hehe, yeah, sorry for leaving the stupid naming
<kwwii_> and we need to add a scaled version to ksplash as well, I guess
<kwwii_> I wanted to ask you about that
<kwwii_> it is necessary to scale the pic to 1280x1024?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: no need for me here
<Tonio_> it is scaled as it is
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I don't find the windeco buttons in kds......
<Tonio_> I assume is it somewhere lese
<Tonio_> else
<kwwii_> Tonio_: they are not in kds, sorry
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yep, that's another package....;
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay so first kds, do I include the new background or not ?
<Tonio_> what is this one for ?
<kwwii_> Tonio_: it is a slight improvement on the blue-purple wallpaper
<kwwii_> yes, we should include it
<Tonio_> kwwii_: as wallpaper + ksplash background +.....
<Tonio_> or just wallpaper ?
<kwwii_> and we should put a version of it in ksplash as well
<kwwii_> exactly
<Tonio_> okay
<kwwii_> both
<Tonio_> kwwii_: it looks like Riddell's ksplash config doesn't require any background
<Tonio_> it uses the kde one
<kwwii_> cool, that is how it should be :-)
<Tonio_> and kdm-theme is set to use the kde wallpaper too, so I just need to change the wallpaper
<kwwii_> but it wasn't like that yet in knot2
<Tonio_> let's go
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes true
<kwwii_> cool :-)
<kwwii_> Tonio_: did you see the metabar background.png and the stylesheet.css? Oh, and in amarok, the only thing to really change is the background.png
<Tonio_> kwwii_: I just copy pasted to replace the folder content
<Tonio_> I'm building and testing, but I assume that will be okay :)
<kwwii_> cool
<Tonio_> kwwii_: next I'll do the kwin theme
<kwwii_> Tonio_: cool, there is a bit more to that, I think :-)
<imbrandon> uuencode hell ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ah ? what else ?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: need improvement in the package ? cause I may not have time toonight.... tomorrow yes, but not today...
<imbrandon> Tonio_: he means you will have to uuencode the other stuff ( not k-d-s )
<kwwii_> Tonio_: well, the extra stuff with the window deco (setting the overlay, colors, etc.)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: when you and kwwii_ get done , i'll work with him and finish what you dont have time for 
<Tonio_> kwwii_: ah.... the gradient is in kds but the buttons are uuencoded ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, kds stiff is done
<kwwii_> Tonio_: I guess that is how one would do it, yes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just the kwin-crystal package to do
<kwwii_> Tonio_: as well as teh default settings for color, etc.
<Tonio_> kwwii_: okay the gradient is in kds here, I let imbrandon doing the buttons
<kwwii_> cool, tag-team-packaging :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yeah I included that too, I just missed the kwin-crystal thing
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I let you finish that part :)
<imbrandon> ok so you get everything but the kwin style done ?>
<imbrandon> kwwii_: wheres the files for that i'll do the kwin style
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/k-d-s-20060918.tar.gz
<kwwii_> imbrandon: that is everything
<imbrandon> kwwii_: kk
<kwwii_> imbrandon: and on top of adding the buttons, we need to set a gradient as default for the overlay and add colors for the outline and inline of both the active and inactive windows
<imbrandon> Tonio_: so the only thing i need to do is the kwin style correct ? ( just so we both dont try to do the same thing )
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ok grbbing the source now
<imbrandon> brabbing
<imbrandon> grr
<imbrandon> grabbing
<Tonio_> kwwii_: uploaded
<kwwii_> Tonio_: cool, thanks
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> Riddell: can i uuencode a whole directory of images and make one patch ?
<imbrandon> like i have the orig /kubuntu and the new /kubuntu so like "uuencode /kubuntu/*> blah.uu" and the same for the old and make a diff of the uu files ?
<andrunko> Riddell, dholbach: just updated http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-qt/ubuntu and telepathy-qt svn to do library versioning. When you get some time, please try it? Ps. Updated version to 0.1.0~svn20060920
<dholbach> andrunko: super - will look later on, I made a note
<andrunko> nice
<imbrandon> ahh got it, ok one sec kwwii_ 
<kwwii_> imbrandon: cool
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ok images updated in kwin style , running a test build to make sure i did the uuencode correct , but i'm sure that will go fine
<imbrandon> what was the other changes for kwin style ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw i'm still getting that koffice error on my ppc also , dunno whats up
<kwwii_> imbrandon: we need to set a gradient as overlay, and change colors for the default outline and inline of the active and inactive windows
<kwwii_> so one gradient, 4 colors
<imbrandon> ok do you know what files its in ?
<imbrandon> heya toma 
<toma> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> seen the pics of the new mail client , quite nice
<imbrandon> got binarys ? 
<Jucato> *sigh* http://dot.kde.org/1158656080/
<toma> imbrandon: neh, i'm not ready for them yet
<imbrandon> toma: heh ok
<toma> imbrandon: without setup or composer it's not really ready for an audience
<kwwii_> imbrandon: no idea whatsoever
<kwwii_> imbrandon: in kwincrystalrc
<kwwii_> .kde/share/config/kwincrystalrc has it all
<kwwii_> imbrandon: http://bootsplash.org/kwincrystalrc has the colors...the path to the gradient needs to be adjusted of course
<imbrandon> ahh ok so its in k-d-s
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> kwwii_: 403 forbiden
<kwwii_> imbrandon: shit, one second
<kwwii_> sorry, I was talking to my wife
<imbrandon> np i'm not in a rush
<kwwii_> imbrandon: fixed
<Kuhrscher> Hi, is there something like a "message freeze" for edgy eft?
<imbrandon> kwwii_: is that just the changes, becouse thats a WHOLE lot shortere thans whats already there
<imbrandon> shorter*
<kwwii_> imbrandon: hehe...well, that is the file that is in my system after I changed things, no idea
<imbrandon> kwwii_: here is the current one http://pastebin.ca/177789
<imbrandon> look that over make sure no other changes need to be made while i grab a soda
<imbrandon> ok so i can replace whats there with yours ? e.g. the other stuff isnt needed ?
<kwwii_> not sure....I would think not, but just in case, you could leave it there and simply add my values fro FrameColor2 InlineColors and point it to the right overlay gradient
<danimo> imbrandon: btw: I forgot another reason for upgrading to X.org 7.1: the i810 driver performs better with Xgl
<imbrandon> danimo: huh?
<kwwii_> erm, better take all the stuff from mine, I guess...
* imbrandon is a little lost on that one
<danimo> imbrandon: why?
<danimo> imbrandon: didn't we talk about i810 drivers the other day?
<imbrandon> danimo: we are using 7.1 afaik 
<imbrandon> i dont think so
<imbrandon> not you and me atleaste hehe
* imbrandon uses i810 driver and 7.1
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> kwwii_: ok
<danimo> imbrandon: Version: 1:7.0.22ubuntu10
<danimo> imbrandon: says apt
<imbrandon> apt lies
<danimo> imbrandon: how do you know you have 7.1?
<danimo> hmm, indeed: X.Org version: 7.1.1
<danimo> says xdpyinfo
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ sudo X -version
<imbrandon> X Window System Version 7.1.1
<imbrandon> Release Date: 12 May 2006
<imbrandon> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
<danimo> why is apt lying then?
<imbrandon> dunno something about the transition, you would have to ask the X gurus in #ubuntu-devel
<imbrandon> i just know it does heheh
<imbrandon> grrr
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> I have a serious problem here: I have installed the latest k7 kernel image, using the linux-image-k7 meta package. but there doesn't seem to be a matching resticted-modules package for that kernel and I guess thats the root of real problem (nvidia kernel module isnt loaded) only If I manually specify the path to the .ko file and using insmod
<imbrandon> Goliath23: edgy ?
<Goliath23> no, I think I'm on dapper!
<imbrandon> Goliath23: and this is really the wrong channel for that kinda question ;) 
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> install linux-k7 not linux-image-k7
<imbrandon> linux-k7 is the correct metapackage
<Goliath23> oh, okay.
<imbrandon> but just fyi #kubuntu is the better place to ask for support ;)
<Goliath23> I'll try to fix it using adept.
<imbrandon> Goliath23: 
<Goliath23> yes, I asked there a few minutes ago :)
<imbrandon> Goliath23: type " sudo apt-get install linux-k7 " at the command line
<imbrandon> Goliath23: none the less that is the correct place
<Goliath23> sorry. but if it were a real problem i'd filed a bug report launchpad! :)
<imbrandon> Goliath23: type " sudo apt-get install linux-k7 " at the command line
<Goliath23> thanks! 
<imbrandon> np ;)
<Goliath23> yup, but first' i'll clean up my self-generated kernel mess here :)
<imbrandon> that should do it for you
<imbrandon> no real need
<Goliath23> yup I know. just like to have it clean :()
<imbrandon> also note there is #ubuntu-kernel too ( we mostly just deal and know about the kde specific stuff in here )
<Goliath23> oh okay, sorry about asking here, you're right of course!
<imbrandon> no worries
<imbrandon> just for future ref
<imbrandon> its kinda slow atm anyhow in here
<imbrandon> ;)
<Goliath23> okay: kubuntu related question, just out of interest: is there a plan for adept to handle required user inputs (license accepting and so on) better in the future?
<Goliath23> at the moment it just stops without notice and the user has to find out, that there is a "show details" button
<imbrandon> Goliath23: yes thats being addressed, cant tell you /when/ it will be out but in short yes
<Goliath23> ok :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> yeah...
<imbrandon> kwwii_: k-d-s uploaded ( kwincrystalrc ) , still working on kwin-style-crystal images
<imbrandon> heya mornfall 
<mornfall> evening
<imbrandon> (ignore /me being lazy ) kdebug 132851
<imbrandon> (ignore /me being lazy ) kde #132851
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 132851 in knetwork "KResolver raises assert KResolverWorkerBase::acquireResolver(): Assertion `th != 0L' failed" [Crash,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132851
<kwwii_> imbrandon: cool, thanks man
<imbrandon> np 
<Goliath23> imbrandon: I still think there is a majow problem here. I have linux-k7 installed. modprobe still fails to find the nvidia module. via insmod I can install it though. linux-k7 depends indirectly on the 2.6.15.27 kernel image ... but the linux-restricted-modules-k7 depends on the 2.6.15.23!! restricted modules package.. isnt there a mismatch that might cause my problem?
<Goliath23> major
<Goliath23> well, I better ask in ubuntu-kernel!
<kwwii_> imbrandon: did you see if Tonio_ already put the overlay gradient in k-d-s?
<imbrandon> kwwii_: yea he did
<kwwii_> khl
<imbrandon> heh damn germans ( joking )
<kwwii_> did you know that the german language was made as language to comman troops?
<kwwii_> :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Does it really make sense to check for translation problems using Knob3?
<kwwii_> get this: i am babysitting my friends email account. he is on vacation where there is no internet so he calls me every couple of days and asks me if he has mail :-)
<imbrandon> hahahahahah classic
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Almost everything seems to be broken ...
<kwwii_> imbrandon: so what do you think of the gradient and the buttons?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: i did put the overlay gradient
<kwwii_> Tonio_: yeah, imbrandon said that too, just wanted to check :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe
<kwwii_> Tonio_: it turns out that the window deco config changes are in k-d-s too
<imbrandon> wb mdz 
<imbrandon> kwwii_: i still havent got the uuencode diff to apply correctly so ummm dunno yet ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hu ?
<Tonio_> isn't that an external package ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yes , the one i did
<Tonio_> kwwii_: what are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> or you were just confirming it was in.... 
<imbrandon> the kwincrystalrc was in k-d-s 
* Tonio_ is VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY tired.......
<imbrandon> and he was confirming
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah.......
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> so you have to uuencode images in that file ? okay I understand
<Tonio_> I missed this one sorry
<imbrandon> Tonio_: no worries i uploaded -43 k-d-s and now trying to get uuencode to behave
<kwwii_> Tonio_: don't worry, imbrandon took care of it :-)
<Tonio_> great
<kwwii_> Tonio_: the file kwincrystalrc is already in k-d-s and that controls the things I wanted to change with the window deco (not the buttons)
<kwwii_> even I did not know that until I looked :-)
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhh, okay that makes sense now
<Tonio_> hehe you didn't tell me what you wanted to change so....
<Tonio_> well imbrandon will do it... I have to finish my server backup......
<Tonio_> I'm getting crazy with this.....
<imbrandon> Tonio_: see http://pastebin.ca/177822  <--- i'll poke Riddell when he's arround to find out what i'm doing wrong
<kwwii_> yeah, to be honest, I never looked at how it does it, only what it does :-)
* kwwii_ spent two days making buttons again and again
<imbrandon> hehehe
<kwwii_> I bet I built the window deco 100+ times
<imbrandon> i like the ones we have , but i'm sure i'll like the new ones
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I assume it is not a problem with the -p  ?
<kwwii_> well, everything is glossy now
<Tonio_> I must say I don't know, hard to guess in 10 sec....
<Tonio_> sorry but I'm out... will have more time tomorrow and friday
<imbrandon> Tonio_: it might be -p2 hrm
<imbrandon> heh later Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> seya :)
<kwwii_> I thought about adding a gradient like the window deco to the panel but I want Jonathan to talk to me still :p
<imbrandon> kwwii_: we should do the panel like i had mine ;)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: that is basically what my new one looks like
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> lets put that in tonight if Riddell says its ok
<kwwii_> wanna add that too? we can see what people think, at least
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> kwwii_: woot got it building correct, now installing , gonna restart X and try it , then upload
<kwwii_> cool :-)
<imbrandon> ohhh WOW
<imbrandon> kwwii_: you rock
* imbrandon uploads
<kwwii_> ;-)
<seaLne> before i trash the laptop i need for tommorow is todays live install ok?
<imbrandon> seaLne: no idea , havent tried todays images
<seaLne> not chuffed about python breakage today of all days :)
<seaLne> imbrandon: don't suppose you have time at some point to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3175 ?
<imbrandon> seaLne: sure lemme just put one last touch on this kwin package for kwwii_ ( ~5 minutes ) then i'll look
<imbrandon> kwwii_: uploaded kwin-style-crystal , should hit everyones edgy boxes in about ~1 to ~1.5 hours ;) 
<imbrandon> and i must say it fskin rocks
<kwwii_> imbrandon: killer, thanks a lot man
<imbrandon> seaLne: looking now
<seaLne> should the progress bar in usplash ever get beyond about 5%?
<imbrandon> seaLne: mine gets to about 50% bore kde login shows
<seaLne> heh
<kwwii_> seaLne: that seems to be an issue that lots of people bring up...it stops at different points for different people, depending on the machine speek I guess
<kwwii_> speed
<kwwii_> parallizing the boot stuff only makes it worse
<seaLne> i think it might have gone further if it hadn't complained about eth1 (todays live cd)
<seaLne> yeah
<imbrandon> seaLne: looks great, need me to uplaod ?
<seaLne> yes please
<seaLne> and archive afterwards if you could, thanks
<imbrandon> sure
<kwwii_> imbrandon: http://bootsplash.org/panelbg1d.png
<kwwii_> that is the lightest effect I can make without loosing the effect
<imbrandon> kk kwwii_ gimme just a sec to finish this other upload
<kwwii_> imbrandon: no problem, just wanted you to test it and tell me your opinion firt
<kwwii_> first
<kwwii_> Riddell: I know you are not big on panel bg's so perhaps you could take a look at that pic as well and tell me if it is too much for you
<imbrandon> seaLne: uploaded and archived
<seaLne> cheers
<seaLne> now all i have is 3 more complex ones to do before next week :(
<imbrandon> kwwii_: looks fskin amazing to me ;)
<imbrandon> ( the pannel bg ) 
<imbrandon> and fyi there is a pannel bg enabled by default from kde, this is just a diffrent one ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii_: here it is in action on a default install ( with your other new art ) http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss101.png
<seaLne> imbrandon: how does that look with panel size tiny?
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> seaLne: I like it best at that size
<imbrandon> seaLne: s/101/102 and look
<imbrandon> it look ok that way too
<kwwii_> imbrandon: update your color scheme to get the new color inactive window title 
<imbrandon> umm afaik i have everything updated
<seaLne> imbrandon: yeah looks fine to me :)
<seaLne> i have no idea why people would want to waste so much space on panel :)
<imbrandon> seaLne: i normaly have 15 or more windows open, so two rows is great ( plus at 1600x1200 tiny is a bit small to see )
<seaLne> hmm lang-gnome-en-base installing
<seaLne> yeah after install progress went to ~50% :)
<seaLne> todays live i386 installs fine
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> he who fixes me sound gets a beer
<kwwii_> it's been awefull quite in my office for weeks
<fdoving> what's wrong with it? 
<kwwii_> fdoving: my sound? i am running ppc and it simply does not work at all since i installed edgy
<kwwii_> I have an eMac - apparently, if things break on ppc, it happens on this machine
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> i have sound working on my ibook.
<fdoving> what module do you try to use? 
<kwwii_> how does one reconfigure sound? 
<kwwii_> perhaps things are better and I simply need to reconfigure it
<kwwii_> snd                    69940  5 snd_aoa_i2sbus,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<seaLne> have you turned everything up in alsamixer?
<fdoving> don't know if there is such a feature.
<kwwii_> it does not even find the device, I think
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<kwwii_> crimsun: sound on ppc edgy
<crimsun> no, your issue.
<kwwii_> ?
<fdoving> kwwii_: crimsun is -the- soundman.
<kwwii_> hehe, then I am lucky
<kwwii_> well, if I open a mixer, for instance, it does not even find a device
<kwwii_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<kwwii_> etc.
<crimsun> what're the contents of /proc/asound/cards?
<crimsun> (no soundcards?)
<kwwii_> --- no soundcards ---
<crimsun> pastebin your lspci -nv
<crimsun> and your dmesg
<kwwii_> http://pastebin.ca/177879
<kwwii_> http://pastebin.ca/177885
<dholbach> Riddell: did you have a chance to have another look at telepathy-qt?
<crimsun> kwwii_: your kernel is olde
<crimsun> -e
<crimsun> please use -8- first
<seaLne> ye olde kernel :)
<dholbach> Riddell, andrunko: for me it's good enough to go
<kwwii_> crimsun: erm, how does one update the kernel in ubuntu? I thought the normal updates would do it
<dholbach> (I'm happy if anybody else reviews it too)
<jdong> crimsun: why does flashplugin conflict xfs (< 1:1.0.1-5)?
<crimsun> jdong: because the older font server had some extremely screwy issues.
<jdong> crimsun: hmm, that includes Dapper?
<jdong> crimsun: right now dist-upgrading flashplugin also forces xfs off
<crimsun> that's correct.
<jdong> crimsun: so does something bad happen if xfs and flashplugin were both installed?
<crimsun> yes, stuff isn't displayed
<jdong> crimsun: ok, thanks for the clear-up...
<crimsun> nevermind the fact that to use Flash you have to either disable composite or pass an env to firefox
<crimsun> kwwii_: they should, do you not have an updated option for -8-?
<Kuhrscher> Hi, is somebody working on the broken translations in edgy?
<kwwii_> crimsun: I update every day...everything, would I have to select that myelf somehow?
<fdoving> kwwii_: do you use yaboot? is it updated automatically with the new kernels? do you use the symlinks for yaboot.conf? 
<crimsun> no, you shouldn't have to. What do you have from ``apt-cache search linux image 2.6.17-8''?
<fdoving> gnite.
<kwwii_> fdoving: yes I use yaboot...erm symlinks?
<kwwii_> hehe g'night
<kwwii_> linux-image-2.6.17-8-powerpc - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on 32-bit PowerPC 
<kwwii_> and a lot of other similar lines
<kwwii_> my yaboot.conf is out-of-the-box
<fdoving> kwwii_: symlinks in /boot,like /boot/vmlinux and /boot/initrd.img
<kwwii_> initrd.img -> initrd.img-2.6.17-8-powerpc
<kwwii_> System.map-2.6.17-8-powerpc
<kwwii_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   24 2006-09-20 18:33 vmlinux -> vmlinux-2.6.17-8-powerpc
<fdoving> out of the box yaboot.conf will probably use the symlinks, the question is, are the symlinks updated to the new versions? 
<fdoving> correct.
<kwwii_> yepp, they are there
<fdoving> try executing 'ybin -v'
<fdoving> (with sudo or root access)
<fdoving> I have to go now. you'll figure it out :)
<kwwii_> :-)
<kwwii_> thanks for your help
<kwwii_> http://pastebin.ca/177907
<kwwii_> perhaps I simply need to reboot
<kwwii_> ?
<kwwii_> now that would be funny
<kwwii_> it has been a couple of days
* kwwii_ does so, just to check
<kwwii_> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/177917 is my latest dmesg
<crimsun> kwwii_: can't look now, busy. Ping me tonight (~6hrs)
<kwwii_> crimsun: well, that is 4am my time....perhaps some other time
<kwwii_> I appreciate the help and understand your schedule, but my wife would kill me :-)
<ryanakca> I got "dpkg --get-selections" catted into a file. it's called "dpkgselections". now, how do I use this file with "dpkg --set-selections"?
<ryanakca> oops, wrong channel
<jdong> ryanakca: you just love answering your own questions, don't you ;)
<ryanakca> jdong: *curses himself for asking impossible questions*
<jdong> ryanakca: how is that an impossible question?
<jdong> ryanakca: have you found your answer yet?
* ryanakca waits for his mom to give him back his external hard-drive with his .kde
<ryanakca> nope
<jdong> ryanakca: dpkg --set-selections < slectionfile
<jdong> ryanakca: sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<kwwii_> imbrandon: ping?
* ryanakca is just guessing that it's impossible because you told me the same thing when I did have a question nobody could answer
<jdong> ryanakca: your hibernate works fine, the computer shuts off, that's good enough
<ryanakca> jdong: since when does my hibernate work fine? I have to pull the plug on it after about 5 minutes of it not doing anything and staying stuck and a X screen that looks as if it's been put threw a paper shredder :)
* ryanakca goes back to messing with his system, and thanks :)
<kwwii_> imbrandon: we should increase the default size of the window decoration by 2 pixels
<kwwii_> ryanakca: trust me, you are not the only one
<jdong> ryanakca: isn't that what hibernate was supposed to do?
* jdong ducks
<kwwii_> ryanakca: don't worry, my sound doesnt't work
<ryanakca> jdong: lol
<ryanakca> kwwii_: I had that problem too... turns out the dist-upgrades kept on removing me from the "audio" group...
<ryanakca> They finally got it fixed though..
<kwwii_> ryanakca: well, my problem is more a kernel thing it appears
<ryanakca> kwwii_: aah... kernel :)
* ryanakca remembers trying to get Wacom to work on debian a couple of years ago..
<ryanakca> First time I had used linux...
<kwwii_> I am *the* reason that wacom worked on suse 
<ryanakca> and there I was recompiling the kernel....
<ryanakca> lol :D
<nixternal> krdp so rocks with ssh
<kwwii_> every releae I brought all of my tablets to the X guy and said "they don't work"
* ryanakca can't imagine recompiling the kernel everytime...
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> hmm... why are the window decorations still that flashy purple instead of blueish purple...
* ryanakca just ran a fresh install...
<kwwii_> ryanakca: they are blue-ishh purple
<kwwii_> just darker
<kwwii_> and shiny
<kwwii_> with new buttons
<ryanakca> ah
<kwwii_> and if I could get imbrandon to notice my existence perhaps we would have a new panel bg too
<ryanakca> hmm... Viper550 (I think) had some nice nice gradients for the wind decorations...
<kwwii_> I think he is taking a nap
<kwwii_> or hiding
<ryanakca> imbrandon: how do you set up a build farm thingy
<kwwii_> ryanakca: he had some ideas for the panel
<ryanakca> oooh
<kwwii_> the one I have is along the same lines, but much more subtle
<ryanakca> Why don't we set the panel to "locked"?  having those polkadotted bars show up all over the place is a pain and I find in... unattractive... imho
<kwwii_> http://bootsplash.org/panelbg1d.png
<ryanakca> oooh... looks nice :)
* ryanakca tries it out
<kwwii_> ryanakca: yeah, I think they look ugly too
<ryanakca> like if it was just the itsy bitsy black arrow that popped up, I wouldn't mind...
<ryanakca> I like it... it gives the panel a cylindrical look
<kwwii_> I hoped it would match the new window deco stuff
<ryanakca> what... you've changed your mind again? 
* ryanakca rolls his eyes :D
<kwwii_> Riddell: you still haven't given your opinion
* ryanakca thinks the windecs should be a greyish blue...
<kwwii_> hehe
* kwwii_ likes purple
* ryanakca does too... the old one
<ryanakca> then who's idea was it to change it all to greyish blue?
<andrunko> dholbach: nice, tnk you. let me know if you have any issue :)
<dholbach> andrunko: looks good enough to me
<andrunko> nice
<dholbach> andrunko: just waiting for somebody from the kubuntu end to say "alrighty"
<kwwii_> ryanakca: it si not all greyish blue...the active window is quite purple stil
<andrunko> dholbach: ok
<kwwii_> l
<dholbach> andrunko: you rock!
<dholbach> andrunko: I added you to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Telepathy/Modules
<andrunko> dholbach: :), you the guy 
<ryanakca> kwwii_: I know... the windecs should be either gb... or purple with a purple background... and why are the inactive ones straight grey?
<kwwii_> hi dholbach, hope things are good on your end
<kwwii_> ryanakca: they are not anymore
<kwwii_> ryanakca: the inactive ones are now a blueish color
<dholbach> kwwii_: heya - yeah, I'm quite busy, but I'm ok... I'm at el's office atm
<dholbach> kwwii_: how are you?
<kwwii_> let me post a screenshot
<kwwii_> dholbach: busy too
<kwwii_> dholbach: the closer we get, the busier I am :-)
<el> dholbach stole sweets from our snack baer
<el> and didn't give me anything
<kwwii_> haha
<dholbach> el: that's UNTRUE!
<el> liar
<dholbach> el: now you won't get any sweets at all!
<dholbach> muhuhuhahahahahahahaha
<el> pfffft - i live healthy
<el> i don't want sweets
<dholbach> healthy ....
<dholbach> . o O { boooooring }
<kwwii_> ryanakca: http://bootsplash.org/snapshot6.png
<el> (now i don't know what to say any more...)
* ryanakca is at Get:758 out of Get:Unknown... wow... bandwidth :)
<dholbach> el: I'm sorry - what about having ice cream on the way home? ;)
<el> aeh - it won't be open then!
<seaLne> even more healthy
<kwwii_> el: do you keep up with the kubuntu artwork stuff? I would like to know your opinion on the newest stuff
<el> kwwii_, no - sorry. but holehan is usually having a look at the latest artwork
<kwwii_> el: cool
<el> kwwii_, has the icon testing made progress with him?
<el> kwwii_, i think holehan is still in #openusability
<kwwii_> el: the biggest problem is that we (the oxygen team) have no idea exactly what to test
<kwwii_> or how to test it
<el> kwwii_, hmm - let's sit together in dublin and think about that
* seaLne wonders who else is going to akademy?
<kwwii_> el: definitely. david will be there as well, so we can figure something out
<kwwii_> it looks like nuno will not be able to make it because he just took a new job
<el> kwwii_, yes. did you see the icon naming bof? is that (time/date/etc) all right for you?
<el> kwwii_, but he'll continue to work on oxygen, no?
<kwwii_> el: to be honest, the bofs (and working with david) are all I really plan to do...although I must admit I am lazy about keeping a calender
<kwwii_> I thought about that today
<kwwii_> making a plan of what I want to do
<el> hehe
<kwwii_> sounds like a reason to earn enough money to hire someone to do it for me
<kwwii_> when is that bof?
<el> kwwii_, we did: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=HCI+%40+akademy
<kwwii_> or, better, is there a schedule?
<el> kwwii_, did you see it? wed, 1700-1800
<kwwii_> yepp
<kwwii_> thanks for that
<kwwii_> we really need one schedule for everything though
<el> kwwii_, this tiki wiki is sh*t.... 
<kwwii_> well, I will put this in my plan on my laptop (it would be nice to do it on one computer and transfer it to another, but I am not that advanced)
<kwwii_> normally my schedule is a text file
<kwwii_> :p
<el> :)
<el> you can export ical events
<kwwii_> I am really bad at this stuff, and probably miss out on a lot of things because of it
<kwwii_> yeah, on my mac it is simple
<el> hah, and you are having a mac!!
<kwwii_> kontact scares me though
<kwwii_> but I try not to use osx anymore
<el> ah - ok, that's an excuse ;-)
<kwwii_> oh, if I had osx I could do it without a problem
<el> yes, kontact is really difficult....
<el> at least the calendar
<kwwii_> but since my wlan works I promised myself only to use osx when I need to do some print thing on adoble
<kwwii_> I tried to import a calender but it did not work
<kwwii_> at least, I did not figure it out
<el> kwwii_, hehe - soon you'll have some experts around you who can help
<kwwii_> el: I was just thinking that...I really look forward to akademy this year. I will definitely have an impact on how I work
<kwwii_> and the work I am doing now, hopefully
<kwwii_> I really like the kubuntu artwork stuff for edgy so far
<kwwii_> I hope to get other opinions as well
<kwwii_> although asking developers is not always the right answer
<sebas> calendars are for people that aren't arrogant enough to just forget dates
<kwwii_> :p
<el> yes, i'm also much looking forward to akademy. all september i did nothing except kde stuff (ok, and a few organisation things):)
<kwwii_> sebas: screw you
<el> hah, sebas !
<sebas> kwwii_: Remind me to remind you to give me a beer :>
<sebas> hah el!~
<kwwii_> sebas: as I remember it, I owe you one or two
<el> yaaam.... bear.....
<el> beer
<el> ups
<sebas> I'm considering bringing port for Tom, but I'm unsure if the airport personnel accepts that.
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> no more liquids
<sebas> Worst case: I've to drink it at the customs.
<kwwii_> so much for my big pepsi-light cup
<sebas> Not *that* bad actually ... :>
<kwwii_> :p
<sebas> Ireland is not UK, it *might* be OK.
<kwwii_> but you'll arrive with a headache
<sebas> No, I'll arrive pretty drunk, it's only a one-hour-flight, no time to get a headache.
<kwwii_> lol
<sebas> And I always have my personal adesistant
* kwwii_ leaves frankfurt at 4:20 
<sebas> Ouch :/
<sebas> That's am, right?
<kwwii_> guess I will go straight to the nokia pizza
<kwwii_> no, no....pm
<sebas> On saturday?
<kwwii_> I get in at 5:20 on Sat
<sebas> You americans should learn about 24hour days, not 12hourhalfdays.
<sebas> That's late.
<kwwii_> yepp
<sebas> I'll miss you.
<kwwii_> but the eV meeting is on Sun, or?
<sebas> monday
<seaLne> mon
<kwwii_> whew
<kwwii_> so I am cool
* Riddell returns
* sebas waves at Riddell 
<kwwii_> Riddell: we put a really glossy panel bg in place, since you were not here
<sebas> Heh, showme!!11111111
<Riddell> kwwii_, imbrandon, dholbach, andrunko: you pinged?
* sebas got glossy buttons already
<andrunko> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> kwwii_: just testing it out now, not bad as they go 
<ryanakca> kwwii_: back... lol I just noticed that the screen was scrolling, and the bar on the scroll bar was going up...
<kwwii_> well, iif imbrandon would wake up from his nap and include the new panel bg we would all be happy
<dholbach> Riddell: pinged about telepathy-qt - looks good to me, would like some kubnutu hacker to look at it too, so we don't miss anything - that's all
<Riddell> andrunko: where's that source again?
<ryanakca> kwwii_: it looks nice
<ryanakca> kwwii_: can't wait
<andrunko> Riddell: svn export https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/tapioca-voip/trunk/telepathy-qt
<seaLne> will pbuilder work offline if it has the packages in its cache?
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-qt/ubuntu is the packaging
<dholbach> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> k
<Riddell> kwwii_: any other artwork outstanding?
<kwwii_> Riddell: well, the panel bg is still oustanding...wanted your opinion on that
<Riddell> kwwii_: lets do it
<Riddell> kwwii_: did the window decorations go up?
<kwwii_> Riddell: yepp, and people seem to like it
<kwwii_> the panel bg is something that we kinda waited for, the rest should be done
<kwwii_> amarok, metabar, etc.
<nixternal> you did the new deco's kwwii?
<nixternal> hmm...
<nixternal> can i be frank about it?
<Riddell> nixternal: of course
<nixternal> dude, it looks HOT!  Kubuntu looks refreshed with it.  I like it, good job!!!
<nixternal> damn Riddell, i wanted kwwii to answer...was trying to make him sweat ;)  
<nixternal> had my finger on the "enter" trigger
<Riddell> nixternal: oh no, now you'll make kwwii_ all big headed
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i love this new color totally!
<kwwii_> ehe
<nixternal> this shade of purple could replace "blue" as my favorite color ;)
<kwwii_> the funky thing is this: the color is really blue but it looks purple
<nixternal> oh well..then i will stick with blue ;)
<kwwii_> ?
<nixternal> as my favorite color ;)
<kwwii_> hehe
<nixternal> i like it though.
<andrunko> Riddell: i got go, leave me a msg if you find any problem with the packaging
<nixternal> i think we need the colors in the docs as well ;)
<kwwii_> what about panel bg?
<andrunko> laters
<seaLne> out of interest is anyone here thats going to akademy wanting to buy a kubuntu tshirt?
<nixternal> kwwii_: kicker panel?
<kwwii_> nixternal: yepp
<kwwii_> it needs to be added still, I think
<nixternal> ya, because mine still looks like the old one
<kwwii_> we can wait to add it to the next update of k-d-s
<nixternal> gloss panel kubuntu?
<nixternal> it didn't get named default
<kwwii_> nixternal: add http://bootsplash.org/panelbg1d.png
<andrunko> Riddell: dholbach told that you can upload it if you are fine with it, and if not, mail him that he will do it tomorrow
<Riddell> andrunko: cool, just looking at it now
<nixternal>  /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/glosspanel_kubuntu.jpg
<nixternal> thats not it right?
<andrunko> Riddell: nice :)
<kwwii_> nixternal: point the dialog to the new file from my server
<nixternal> gotcha
<dholbach> night fellas
<kwwii_> night dholbach
<nixternal> i like it kwwii_, and added the "theme color" to it
<kwwii_> nixternal: I tried adding that as well for a while, but I think that at first it is better without it
<kwwii_> for most people
<nixternal> i selected it to apply the theme color...i like the shade it gives it
<kwwii_> I wish it was a bit darker
<kwwii_> but I like it as well
<nixternal> it really looks good..this is the first funky kicker i have ever had
<nixternal> if i ever tricked out kicker, all i would do is make it transparent
<kwwii_> that says a lot, actually
* nixternal is listening to "I Love This Bar" by Sammy Hagar & The Wabos on Livin' It Up [Amarok] 
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> i forgot i added a hotkey for that
<Riddell> andrunko: around?
<kwwii_> we'll see how well the new colors, overlays and buttons come across
<nixternal> hey kwwii_, did you get a chance to play with the doc images at all?
<kwwii_> nixternal: yeah, but I did not have much licuk
<kwwii_> luck
<nixternal> ok..i thought licuk was something new that i have yet to learn ;)
<kwwii_> simply changing the colors doesn''t really work
<Riddell> kwwii_: should I package this panel background?
<kwwii_> we need to design a whole new interface
<nixternal> tomorrow is the doc freeze...is it possible to get those included after the freeze? anyone know?
<kwwii_> Riddell: yes, please
<Riddell> nixternal: doc freeze is for strings not images
<nixternal> cool Riddell
<nixternal> so if i add them at a later date we will be fine
<Riddell> nixternal: I should package the docs as well then right?
<nixternal> you can look at them if you get a chance...there might be just a little bit more editing..i can't speak 100% for about or kdg..but the release notes i have been working on getting them ready
<nixternal> release notes are probably at 99% right now
<nixternal> and kdg and about might be at or around 75%...but i will fix that all tonight
<Riddell> nixternal: woo :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-21
* kwwii_ goes to sleep....see you tomorrow
<imbrandon> re
<nixternal> g'nite kwwii_
<imbrandon> omg the guys in my lug are asking how to build oo.o deb's /me hids from them for a while
<imbrandon> night kwwii_ 
<nixternal> haha
<kwwii_> imbrandon: you lazy sushi eating mt dew drinker!
<imbrandon> kwwii_: hahaha
<nixternal> there are only a million oo.o debs flying around the net as it is
<nixternal> im getting ready to head out for sushi
<imbrandon> is Riddell  gonna package the pannel image ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> nice !!
<nixternal> i miss real sushi, and not this american crap
<kwwii_> bis morgen....
<imbrandon> nixternal: i just had sushi takeout for lunch
<nixternal> mmm
<nixternal> i love sushi
<imbrandon> adios
<nixternal> man..sebas and adrian were in greece...another place i really miss...if my x-wife would move there, i would so be there in a heartbeat..she wants to move to spain though
<nixternal> ouzo, you can run a ship from that stuff
<nixternal> oh well...bbiab ;)
<Riddell> spain is nice
<imbrandon> nixternal / Riddell http://pastebin.ca/178014 <-- thats what the lug said just before they pinged me
<gnomefreak> what is the package name for smart?
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> don't need to learn a new alphabet for spain
<imbrandon> smartpm
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ty
<Riddell> gnomefreak: smartpm?
<nixternal> oh lord imbrandon
<nixternal> i feel for you
<imbrandon> gotta love it hehe
* imbrandon hasent said anything in that channel yet
<Riddell> imbrandon: sounds like that lug needs some of your loving
<nixternal> i should join it and tell them at imbrandon can do it for you ;)
<nixternal> he is online, and hiding from you all ;)
<gnomefreak> i figured apt-cache search smart would have given me that but it doesnt :(
<sebas> nixternal: Nevermind, it really sucked ;-)
<imbrandon> nixternal: someone already did, thats why they pinged me
<nixternal> no way sebas, greece owns!
<imbrandon> Riddell: for sure heheh i just hate oo.o ;)
<nixternal> oo.o is good
<imbrandon> good for windows, koffice ownz on linux ;)
* gnomefreak still getting used to koffice
<nixternal> koffice is nice, but our fellow windows/office users don't think so
<imbrandon> ohhh speaking of koffice Riddell i tried on my ppc too i dont think its my setup its something i'm not doing right or something
<Riddell> imbrandon: koffice doesn't install on ppc just now
<imbrandon> heh that would explain it
* imbrandon got koffice to install on osx native ;)
<imbrandon> woot
<imbrandon> kinda broke but insatlls and runs ;)
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: how did *86 build? before i try it
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: i havent gotten very far, i was having autoconf issues before lunch and i havent resumed since
<gnomefreak> ah
<Riddell> ok, uploaded kicker thing, I'm off to bed
<imbrandon> sleep well Riddell 
<imbrandon> thanks
<andrunko> Riddell: yep, for a few minutes
<andrunko> heh
<andrunko> Riddell: some problem?
<jdong> ooh, look at that... new kernel AND new freebsd beta release....
* jdong has his night planned out
<bddebian> Heya
* ryanakca faints... my backup of /etc with all my mailserver configuration and all that fun stuff is corrupt...
* ryanakca curses himself for having run a fresh install without having MD5SUM'd his backups first
<jdong> ouch
* ryanakca will be having fun tommorow night... it took me a week to get postfix + courier + spamassassin working together...
<ryanakca> I just hope I can figure out how it was setup...
<ryanakca> meh
<ryanakca> I complain too much
<jdong> ryanakca: no you don't ... I do
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> ryanakca: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<jdong> join me in my complaints
<jdong> under Feedback
<ryanakca> Konqueror STILL doesn't have GMail support...
<ryanakca> if it weren't for that fact, I'd use it as my web brower... but untill then.... FF it is :)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I know
<ryanakca> oooh... still don't have that unmounting dialog yet :S
<ryanakca> and then theres the problem that there's not dialog in konversation... when you open a logfile... it looks as if konversation is frozen/hanging... but it's opening the logfile... and that can take up to 30 seconds...
* ryanakca accidently Ctrl-Esc'ed it a few times... before I realised what was happening
<abattoir> ryanakca: changing konq.'s id doesnt help?(for gmail)
<imbrandon> ryanakca: gmail works fine in my konqi, and the konversaiotn thing is knows to upstream ( as you are the one that pointed it out ) and is being fixed in 1.0.1 ( not for edgy )
<imbrandon> jdong , complaining isnt the correct term , its not constructive
<ryanakca> positive criticism :D
<jdong> imbrandon: I do try to be constructive in my criticism
<imbrandon> ( and i did note to have that section ABOVE the patches section ;P )
<jdong> imbrandon: but I do have a particular passion with losing data to not syncing
<jdong> imbrandon: and no, you never told me that
<imbrandon> jdong: i dident say you wernt, i was talking about your use of the word "join me in complaining"
<imbrandon> :0
<jdong> :)
<ryanakca> jdong: at least I still have my ~/, /usr/local and /var archives :S
* ryanakca heads off to bed
<imbrandon> jdong: sure i did when i told you "we" police the that wiki page, dont make me dig up the log ;)
<imbrandon> gnight ryanakca  ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: you told me that you police it
<jdong> but you NEVER told me where to put the feedback section
<imbrandon> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ryanakca> imbrandon: before I forget... have a link to making a build farm thingy?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: not really, i did it all from bits and pieces here and there
<imbrandon> alot of learning and time
<imbrandon> and questions and google
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> imbrandon: mind writing a wiki :P
* ryanakca watches the idea of a month long project go threw imbrandon's mind
<imbrandon> hahah maybe after the dev summit i'll have time ;)
* ryanakca stops procrastinating
<bddebian> What are the dates for the Mt. View thing?
<jdong> imbrandon: beagle definitely says that you need to cut down on hallucinogen usage :)
<imbrandon> jdong: look at the time 04:11 on page http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-devel-2006-09-18.html
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> bddebian: nov 05 to nov 10
<jdong> pssht
<jdong> imbrandon: add a feedback section at the bottom just above the patches section i would say
<jdong> see, the problem with that, is, don't say at the bottom first
<jdong> my attention span is short :)
<bddebian> damnit, somehow I knew it would be at the beginning of November :'-(
* jdong hangs head in shame
<imbrandon> i know ;)
<imbrandon> jdong: i told you dont make me dig the logs out , i knew i did ;)
* jdong give imbrandon ubuntu-doc style rights to clobber his wiki page
<imbrandon> bddebian: that bad ?
<bddebian> imbrandon: Means I can't go :'-(
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> and i was looking forward to bugging you irl ;)
* imbrandon puts one last fix in amarok before the freeze
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> I was REALLy hoping to go this time.  Especially since it was in the US
<imbrandon> bddebian: what is it keeping you from it ?
<bddebian> We are going live with Phase II of our ERP on either Nov 1 or Nov 7 and I know they won't let me take days off :-(
<imbrandon> ouch, quit and work for canonical ;)
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> Get me a job :-)
* imbrandon is still waiting on the call from mark saying he wants a #2 for Riddell  , hahahahaha like that will happen
<imbrandon> ( as in for me )
<imbrandon> hehe
<bddebian> :-)
<imbrandon> bddebian: if i could i would bro , you know it ;)
* imbrandon always keeps an eye out on the w.u.c/emplyment page 
<imbrandon> too
<imbrandon> hehe
<bddebian> I wouldn't be of much use to Canonical.  I'm tenatious but stupid
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> shush
<imbrandon> you tought me to package ;)
<bddebian> Yeah right :-)
<imbrandon> hrm diff the old file is first right ?
<imbrandon> i cant never rember
<bddebian> Yes
<lnxkde> who is lilo?
<lnxkde> the boot loader?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: poke
<jdong> ubshmehan uba hugana
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: he said he was heading to sleepy by
<imbrandon> although that was ~5 hours ago hehe
<imbrandon> he might wake soonish ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, thought he might have
<imbrandon> so hows it goin ...
* imbrandon finaly decided to update his resume and such, well kinda, still needs some work
<imbrandon> and uploaded another amarok fix
<imbrandon> before the freeze
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you messed with writely ? man it works
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: writely?  nope
<imbrandon> well, i'm very surprised with it , its good enough for my limited word processing
<imbrandon> writely is googles online word processor , and you can publish and invite others to edit too
<imbrandon> or just keep them private etc
<imbrandon> very nice, works as well as oo.o or koffice afaik
<Hobbsee> ahhhh....
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> so now they have a word processor and a spead sheet apps online
<imbrandon> thats enough for me not to need an office suite , and i'm sure many others like me that only rarely use it
<imbrandon> hell even people that use it alot
<imbrandon> kinda nice being able to edit it from anywhere and save in TONS of formats
<imbrandon> etc etc etc
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> hrm i might blog about it
* Hobbsee uses kate.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> do you have a gmail account ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> of course :P
<Hobbsee> where do you think my @u.c and @k.o point to?
<imbrandon> ahh then you already have an account, play with it a minute, you'll like it i bet
<imbrandon> http://www.writely.com
<Hobbsee> okay
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> you can even email-in documents etc, its very slick, i think i'm gonna start using it alot more
<imbrandon> i use all the other google services , hell why not ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> i'm sure it will be supported by google ad's at some point but atm theres not even ads
<imbrandon> even so googe ad's arent that bad
<imbrandon> and it says they dont "officialy" support linux but seems to work great
<imbrandon> i havent found anything that dosent work yet
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<robotgeek> mac on linux finally works well, execept for the keyboard maps. yay!
<imbrandon> robotgeek: heh yea i need to update it with the latest bootx though so it will boot 10.4
<imbrandon> without the extra download
<robotgeek> i did not require the latest bootx, it worked fine without it too
<imbrandon> 10.4 ?
<imbrandon> 10.3.9 and below dont need it
<robotgeek> i have tiger
<imbrandon> tiger == 10.4
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek 
<imbrandon> hum , thats strange
<imbrandon> you using the one from our repos ?
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee 
<robotgeek> yes, directly from reppos
<imbrandon> wow , ok cool
<robotgeek> i can now kill time on youtube directly from linux, yay
<robotgeek> how is it going Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay :)
<Hobbsee> plotting evil things as usual
<robotgeek> world domination?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> starting with kubuntu
<robotgeek> hmm, i gotta learn c++ now, yay (maybe)
<Hobbsee> dont remind me
* Hobbsee should be doing her assignment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/59504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59504 in kdebase "Language packs broken in kde applications menus" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> probably worth looking at
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: gone to bed yet?
<nixternal> imbrandon: pong?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya
<seaLne> see those of you going to akademy there
* seaLne -> dublin
<nixternal> i will be in canada, is that close?
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> i would love to be in dublin this time of year
<nixternal> mmm..the guiness is flowin' thick
<_Sime_> Tonio_: whooohooo! The media stuff in the packages works! thanks
<_Sime_> Riddell: Should lost+found be in /.hidden?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Hobbsee wonders why we ship such terrible defaults for konsole
<fabo> Riddell: i have added dimap patch to kdepim
<fabo> Riddell: http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/kdepim_4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5/
<fabo> Hobbsee: i asked a sync for a package, was synced. New debian package uploaded, i asked another sync or could i re-open same LP bug + comments ... ?
<Hobbsee> fabo: you could.  what was the package?
<fabo> clucene/strigi suite
* Hobbsee would just use the request-sync script again :P
<Hobbsee> either works
<fabo> ok nice
* Hobbsee considers merging azureus
<fabo> Hobbsee: about synaptic bug, a asked a backport to resolve definitely 3406
<fabo> s/a/i
<Hobbsee> i couldnt even get it to work on edgy
* Hobbsee nods
<fabo> ?
<fabo> i'll take a look
<fabo> Hobbsee: could you confirm 54939 and 61605 please :)
<Hobbsee> bug 54939
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54939 in Ubuntu "Edgy MoM]  Please sync libclucene0 and libclucene-dev from sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54939
<Hobbsee> bug 61605
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61605 in strigi "Please sync strigi and strigiapplet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61605
<Hobbsee> fabo: the unstable version builds and installs fine in edgy?
<fabo> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> done
<fabo> thanks
<fabo> Hobbsee: same for 60030 :)
<Hobbsee> bug 60030
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60030 in icecc "icecc sync with the last debian version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60030
<Hobbsee> fabo: that also builds and installs okay?
<fabo> Hobbsee: Riddell already built it, so yes.
<Hobbsee> right
<fabo> this is SYNC day ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fabo> bah hobbsee come back :)
<Tonio_> hello
<fabo> hello Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hey fabo
<Tonio_> did someone revu transkode ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yeah everything works except /media/cdrom0 is still empty here...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: that the only problem I can find
<Tonio_> _Sime_: appart from that, GREAT work
<fabo> Tonio_: unfortuntely, i wasn't able to upload it to revu
<Tonio_> hi el
<Tonio_> fabo: ah ?
<Tonio_> what is the issue ?
<Tonio_> fabo: gimme the source package and I'll upload for you
<Tonio_> and I will revu of course
<el> moin Tonio_  :)
* Tonio_ takes a tea in his so cute kubuntu mug :)
<Tonio_> fabo: any place I can download your package ?
<fabo> Tonio_: http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/transkode_0.6b2-0ubuntu1/
<fabo> sorry i'm on the phone in the same me
<Riddell> _Sime_: why shouldn't lost+found be in .hidden?
<Tonio_> fabo: great, I'm checking and uploading
<Tonio_> fabo: cool packaging, now building :)
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Riddell> bonjour Tonio_ 
<fabo> crimsun: thanks for report update ;) why not confirm in the same time
<Tonio_> hum, the new windeco is better than the previous one... looks somehow more professionnal
<Tonio_> Riddell: just though about edgy+1, I'll probably spend time on samba integration with kde...
<fabo> bouh hobbsee hides ;) someone could confirm 61609 and 61611 please
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not very convenient to get the thigs working currently
<Tonio_> things can be done I think
<Tonio_> fabo: what happens with your revu account ?
<fabo> Tonio_: what you mean there's problem ?
<fabo> Tonio_: someone already uploads transkode 0.5b, maybe it is the problem
<Tonio_> fabo: I don't think so, the upload should have been overwritten
<Tonio_> fabo: I'll try to upload if the build is nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: great idea
<fabo> unfortunately with dput, we didn't received any error
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I had to play with samba recently and I found everything needs to be configured...
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably a spec on the UDS will be a good starting point
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just hope I'll be sponsored ;)
<Tonio_> I'm still waiting
<fabo> Riddell: you see my ping about kdepim ?
<Tonio_> fabo: may I just had 1 patch for rosetta ?
<fabo> in case you missed ;) http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/kdepim_4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5/
<Tonio_> fabo: it's missing ;)
<fabo> :)
<fabo> time to play football :) then i need to prepare my travel to akademy ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: wow you did all those patches ? :) 
<Tonio_> I'm impressed :)
<fabo> see you later :)=
<Tonio_> fabo: ++
<Riddell> fabo: no, what's changed?
<Riddell> fabo: where is that patch from?  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104956 ?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 104956 in disconnected IMAP "dimap: sudden mail loss" [Critical,New]  
<_Sime_> Riddell: my point was that lost_found probably should be in .hidden, but it isn't now (for me).
<Riddell> _Sime_: ah, I'll add it then 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hey :)
<_Sime_> hi
<_Sime_> I need to add a couple of known issues to the wiki.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: the point is the work looks very usable now ;)
<Tonio_> still has a few issues indeed
<_Sime_> like if you log out and then in again, you won't see any removable disks. (They get unmount at logout, but not automatically mounted again during login).
<_Sime_> it would also be nice if we could use the disk label in more places, like what media:/ does for the names of things.
<_Sime_> instead of "cdrewriter", the label "cdrewriter (Quake 4)" might be better in kicker and on the desktop.
<Jucato_> _Sime_: I think other ext3 partitions are also unmounted at logout? not sure if it was fixed in knot 3
<Riddell> _Sime_: are you coming to akademy?
<_Sime_> Riddell: nope, I will be at home sulking during akademy. :-/
<_Sime_> I don't have the vacation time over for that. Well not this year anyway.
<_Sime_> Jucato_: I don't know if taht is true. I thought that the auto-unmounting stuff was only for pmounted  media.
<_Sime_> Jucato_: or stuff taht was mounted as "user".
<Jucato_> _Sime_: I haven't changed the default fstab that was installed in knot 2
<_Sime_> Jucato_: actually I would really like to know what bit actually does the unmounting at logout.
<Jucato_> the strange thing is that my FAT32 and NTFS partitions weren't unmounted when I logged back in
<_Sime_> Jucato_: yes, but were those partitions mounted using the "pmount" command or via KDE?
<_Sime_> Jucato_: and mounted with the "user" ooption?
<Jucato_> _Sime_: I didn't manually mount them. I didn't change anything in fstab ever since I installed Knot 2
<_Sime_> Jucato_: I dunno what is going on there.
<Jucato_> :(
<kwwii_> so, updated kernel, still no sound
<kwwii> yippee! I got my sound working on my own :p
<Riddell> kwwii: cool, how did you do that?
<mornfall> unmute? *hides*
<mornfall> i know i'm a terrible person
<jsgotangco> lol
<kwwii> Riddell: just added the kernel module :-)
<kwwii> mornfall: I am an artist, but not that stupid :p
<mornfall> *blink* i know dude, don't take me too seriously :)
<kwwii> snd_powermac or whatever reason was not being loaded on my machine
<kwwii> mornfall: you? I *never* take you seriously :-)
<kwwii> lol
<andrunko> Riddell: hi, any news about the package?
<mornfall> :-)
<Riddell> andrunko: I e-mailed you
<Riddell> well, I guessed the address :)
<Riddell> andrunko: but the binary packages should be renamed to match the SO name
<Riddell> so it should be libqttelepathy0 and libqttelepathy-dev
<andrunko> hmm i see
<andrunko> Riddell: andrunko@gmail.com? i didn't receive anything, let me check the spams :D
<andrunko> Riddell: do you think it's ok to rename the binaries and keep the package name telepathy-qt or should i rename the package name also
<Riddell> andrunko: yes that's fine
<andrunko> Riddell: the so name is libQtTelepathy so the package should be libQtTelepathy0 and libQtTelepathy-dev?
<andrunko> Riddell: W: libqttelepathy0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libQtTelepathy0
<zorglu_> q. konqueror 3.5.2, as shipped in the 6.06.1 cd, doesnt contains the menu "Setting -> Configure Spell Checker" and have the spell checker on by default, how can i disable it ? is the menu somewhere else ?
<Riddell> andrunko: can't have capital letters in a package name, just do it lower case
<Riddell> zorglu_: in system setttings?
<zorglu_> Riddell: system setting -> kde components -> spell checker  but it has nothing checked or anything
<Riddell> zorglu_: I don't know how to turn off konqueror's auto spell check in textareas, that's somewhere else
<zorglu_> from #kde people, it is supposed to be in  "Setting -> Configure Spell Checker" but the menu is not in the version shipped by kubuntu
<zorglu_> ok i will go on to look, but this make it hard/painfull to use stuff like wikipedia :)
<Jucato_> zorglu_: try KControl
<Riddell> Configure Spell Checker just brings up the kcontrol module
<Jucato_> KControl > KDE Components > Spell Checker
<zorglu_> i got this page and nothing is checked on it
<zorglu_> nor do i see any option to disable it
<fabo> < Riddell> fabo: no, what's changed?
<fabo> Riddell: i extracted the patch applied to the branch by till adam
<Tonio_> fabo: I uploaded transkode to revu and advocated it.... need to find one more reviewer
<andrunko> Riddell: updated http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-qt/ubuntu. should be ok now
<fabo> Riddell: second Tonio_ please :)
<Riddell> fabo: ok, cool
<Riddell> andrunko: nothing has changed in that archive
<fabo> Tonio_: have you a clue why i wasn't able to upload to revu ?
<Tonio_> fabo: yes, a broken previous upload was in the queue...
<Tonio_> fabo: needed revu admin to purge the upload which raphink did
<Riddell> fabo: is this patch also in debian?  presumbaly not since debian will do a straight branch pull
<fabo> Riddell: it is included in the branch pull
<Riddell> fabo: yep, I'll rename the patch to be kubuntu_xx then
<Riddell> fabo: uploading
<fabo> Tonio_: ok
<fabo> Riddell: thks
<Riddell> fabo: uploaded, many thanks
<fabo> someone could confirm 61609 and 61611 please :)
<Jucato_> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato_ 
<Riddell> fabo: done, you should attach the debian changelog to 61611
<Riddell> and subscribe ubuntu-archive of course
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i was going to bug you about adding kde-guidance-powermanager as a dep of kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> or at least as a recommends
<Hobbsee> oh cool :)
<Hobbsee> it hadnt as of this afternoon :)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: seen the new artwork?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nope
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what's it look like?
<kwwii> shiny
<Jucato_> new artwork???
<jsgotangco> shinyyy
<Jucato_> just when I was getting used to the bluish-purple one... @_@
<kwwii> hehe, it is still blue-purple
<kwwii> but now it is shiny blue-purple
<kwwii> :p
<Jucato_> hehe
<Jucato_> is it now available if I update?
<kwwii> I think so
* Jucato_ updates...
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ooh, which bits?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: usplash, or what?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: the wallpaper is tweaked and the window deco's are pretty much new
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice - so i should grab the source for the windeco, i guess
<Hobbsee> kwwii: it's got a new name so i can import?
* Hobbsee has changed windecos
* gnomefreak pissed at usplash
<kwwii> Hobbsee: it is the kubuntu theme in kwincystal
<Riddell> fabo: do you have the sources to icemon?
* Hobbsee grabs it
<fabo> Riddell: http://fboudra.free.fr/debian/icecc-monitor_1.1-1/
<Riddell> perfect, thanks
<Hobbsee> ooh...shiny...
<fabo> Riddell: i have 2 special case -> kaffeine and kmplayer, their naming scheme diverge from Debian
<Hobbsee> kwwii: got a screenshot, by any chance?
<Jucato_> oooh shiny...
<fabo> Riddell: keep ubuntu naming and update ? or prepare a transition to Debian naming
<Jucato_> yay! at last a consistent login-ksplash screen :)
<Tonio_> Jucato_: yes, kwwii work kickass, really :)
<Hobbsee> or Jucato_, Tonio_ ?
<Hobbsee> oh screw it
* Hobbsee mv .kde/ out of the way
<Jucato_> you don't have to convince me of that :)
<Jucato_> heh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you didn't see it ?
<kwwii> one second, screen coming
<Tonio_> arf, too slow on the keyboard....
<Jucato_> she used a different windeco
<Jucato_> is the wallpaper different, too?
<Riddell> fabo: what's diverged?
<Jucato_> looks slightly the same...
<andrunko> Riddell: strange, i just checked and it's there
<andrunko> https://launchpad.net/people/telepathy/+branch/telepathy-qt/ubuntu
<andrunko> revision 10
<Jucato_> the Kubuntu buttons for the window deco looks very different... very nice
<Jucato_> i definitely like this new window deco better :)
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: are you seeing it now?
<Riddell> andrunko: yep, got it now
<andrunko> :)
<fabo> Riddell: kaffeine source gives kaffeine and kaffeine-dbg package under Debian, kaffeine and kaffeine-xine under ubuntu
<Hobbsee> kwwii: wow :)
* Hobbsee winces at what she just did
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: i was
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: i'm back to normal now
* Hobbsee continues to shudder
<Jucato_> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: i used the "very bad hack, dont do this" way of getting a new profile/
<Hobbsee> aka sudo -i && startx
<Hobbsee> which did what i wanted, but still.
<Jucato_> baaad kangaroo :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> fabo: that's from when we were using the gstreamer kaffeine part by default.  we can merge it with debian but not until after edgy is out
<fabo> Riddell: ok
<Hawkwind> Jucato_: What's the new window deco look like ?  Not sure I'm seeing it
<Riddell> fabo: and kmplayer is split so we can install only the kpart plugin
<Jucato_> it looks pretty, and the new buttons are better IMHO
<fabo> fabo: under debian it is called kmplayer-plugin
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i'm not sure if i saw the new buttons
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: screenshot?
<Jucato_> ok hold on :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato_: This in an update today possibly ?
* Hobbsee has never mastered xnest
<Jucato_> yes just a few minutes ago, I think
<Riddell> andrunko: looks great, I'll upLoad
<andrunko> Riddell: nice :), tnx
<Hawkwind> Jucato_: Ah ok.  I'm updating the vmware edgy install now
<fabo> Riddell: anyway it will be nice to have these packages updated
<Hawkwind> Anyone know when the fixed flashplugin-nonfree package will be released ?
<fabo> Riddell: jpatrick could do it ?
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i believe that's up to the backporters
<Jucato_> Hawkwind: ask jdong, it's his fault anyway :P
<Hawkwind> Ohhhh, bad jdong, no cookie for j00!
<Riddell> fabo: updated in which way
<Riddell> ?
<Jucato_> ugh! why is my internet connection suddenly so sloooow...
<Hawkwind> Jucato_: The tubes are full :)
<Jucato_> heh
<Jucato_> it's seriously crawling...
<Hobbsee> kwwii: errr....either i havent put this in right, or the background window looks a little weird - the non-purple one.
* Hobbsee waits for the screenshot
<fabo> Riddell: keep ubuntu naming, update kaffeine to 0.8.2 and kmplayer to 0.9.3. We'll see the merge for edgy+1
<Hawkwind> Is there a decided name for the release after Edgy yet, or when does that get decided ?
<Riddell> fabo: sounds good, you'd need to do an upstream version freeze exception request, and no new features will be allowed
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: wait a bit longer... I don't know what's slowing down my connection...
<jsgotangco> its your porn downloads
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the windowdecotest_new3.png for the inactive window overlay seems to look better, at least here - you may want to check that out
<fabo> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> kwwii: the more I look at this kicker background the more it just looks like a stripe through the middle
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, and?
<Jucato_> heh
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, window deco looks the same here too
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hawkwind> Hey there bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hawkwind
<Jucato_> hi bddebian
<Hawkwind> Jucato_: I think you're seeing things :P
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<bddebian> Hello Jucato_
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good morning
<Jucato_> hi abattoir
* Jucato_ wonders if we
* Jucato_ wonders if we'll ever go beyond 
<Jucato_> "hi"
<Jucato_> gah! s2pd fingers!
<abattoir> Hi, Hobbsee, Hawkwind, Jucato_ :D
<Jucato_> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/screenshots/new_windeco.png
<Hobbsee> hmm...new konq buttons...
<Hobbsee> muhahahaha
<abattoir> the buttons look cool
<Hobbsee> another victim
<Hawkwind> I'm seeing that win deco too, but I guess I don't remember what the old one looked like :P
<gnomefreak> what is the theme name for that?
<Jucato_> it's Konqueror (with the new windeco) displaying a shot of Konqueror with the old windeco
<Jucato_> so you could compare :
<Jucato_> :P
<Hobbsee> how do i kill konq to make it grab the new icons?
<Jucato_> oh those aren't new icons
<Jucato_> I mean, not new Crystal SVG icons
<abattoir> there are new Crystal SVG icons?
* Jucato_ forgot to revert to default icon theme
<Jucato_> abattoir: of course none :P
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<abattoir> Jucato_: aah, ok :)
<kwwii> sorry, my son needed help with his homework
<abattoir> kwwii: the windeco gradient and the buttons look cool :)
<Jucato_> kwwii: you rock! you are officially my new favorite artist! (replacing ev____o)
<abattoir> lol
<kwwii> Hobbsee: so you like the softer highlight
<gnomefreak> what theme is this?
<abattoir> gnomefreak: the windeco is crystal
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I spent a lot of time trying to decide which one
<abattoir> (unless it has been changed)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i love what you've done, with the active window
<Hobbsee> however, it really does look like a grey line thru the middle for the inactive
<Jucato_> it's Crystal windeco with new Kubuntu buttons
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the active one absolutely rocks, and it's making me wonder if i inherited a nice graphics card somehow by accident
<gnomefreak> crystal svg or clear?
<kwwii> ;-)
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: ah the icon set?
<gnomefreak> yes to start
<Hobbsee> kwwii: want a screenshot of what i'm thinking?
<kwwii> I was kinda worried about making such a big change but it seems people like it
<Hobbsee> it's gorgeous :)
<Jucato_> kwwii: you like making big changes don't yah? :P
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: oxygen
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I was actually using the 3b.png on the inactive window on my system, but thought I should only include one
<gnomefreak> you got it from kde-look.org?
<Jucato_> the kubuntu-panel.png looks a bit.. weird, though
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: nope. svn.
<gnomefreak> oxygen icons are not in kde that i can see
<Jucato_> gnomefreak: oxygen will be KDE 4's new icon set
<kwwii> gnomefreak: they are in playground/artwork
<gnomefreak> k
<kwwii> it should be moving into kde4 sometime soon
<Jucato_> hopefully very soon :P
<kwwii> perhaps shortly after akademy
<Hobbsee> kwwii: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/snapshot1.png
<Hobbsee> to me, that looks prettier
<Hobbsee> kwwii: specifically the gradients stuff - although i do prefer my close buttons on the side :P
<abattoir> Hobbsee: is that the default kicker bg as well?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: no, that's transparent, to go with my desktop background
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, ok, thanks
<Jucato_> the kubuntu-panel.png looks like it's split into two colors, not a gradient effect. i don't know if that's intended..
<mornfall> i'd guess so
<Hobbsee> it does look rather weird with anything but the default background, yes
<mornfall> anyone with a screeny? :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: of?
<Jucato_> ugh this is hopeless... I'm booting back into Dapper. :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<mornfall> Hobbsee: default panel
<Hobbsee> but dapper's so sold :P
<mornfall> sold or old? :)
<Hobbsee> does it get colourized or what?
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: for some odd reason, my internet connection is crawling... I'm going to check if it's the same in Dapper
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jucato_> err.... colorized doesn't look good
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee screenshots
<Jucato_> heh bye :P
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/snapshot2.png
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ^
<mornfall> quoth the server, 404
<Hobbsee> s/sold/old/  thanks mornfall 
<Hobbsee> haha, right
<kwwii> Hobbsee: you prefer simpler buttons, it seems
<Hobbsee> oh, it's waiting on a password, dont mind me
<mornfall> ye gods
<Hobbsee> kwwii: true.  i'm not pushing for that change - i'm more meaning the gradients
<Hobbsee> i just think those buttons look pretty
<mornfall> my konq went all weird
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i may have it wrong - i picked at the sources
<Hobbsee> snapshot2.png                        100%  700KB  18.4KB/s   00:38
<Hobbsee> now try
<mornfall> it got mimetype right now
<mornfall> oh, the panel looks fine :-)
<Hobbsee> oh, the stuff down the side is my computing assignment, if anyone was wondering
<mornfall> polyester look is all the craze these days, ain't it? :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yes and no - that's polyester, with crystal buttons.  
<Hobbsee> kinda weird :P
<mornfall> i mean the lighting style
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> mornfall: where polyester == shiny, yes
* mornfall still goes with his ultra-flat style :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i'm a girl, remember :P
<mornfall> just solid grey fills with black lines
<Hobbsee> i like shiny :P
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> talking about girls "An honest smile outshines all the jewelry of the world."
<kwwii> I think we have reached almost the full saturation of bling
<Hobbsee> good, because i never wear much jewelry :P
<Hobbsee> kwwii: probably.  if you do too much more, it may look vista-esque
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> i forgot about vista
<mornfall> that one's shiny too, eh?
<kwwii> which, as a mac user, would be boring
<Hobbsee> that looks horrific with all the transparencies, last i saw
<mornfall> you are entitled to transparency torture only if you have powerful gfx card -- which i don't, not to say i don't have vista :] 
<Hobbsee> oh lovely.  so i'll never have it :P
<kwwii> now if we could all work together and make new about, app start, and help pages!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: poke in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> someone's been borking my fn-keys
<Hobbsee> kmilo isnt running.  i wonder why not
<Riddell> how do you know?
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing, via ps aux
<Hobbsee> how do i go about debugging it?
<Riddell> it's not a process, it's part of kded
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> how do i figure otu what's gone wrong then?
<Hobbsee> apart from "iv'e killed something bad"
<Hobbsee_> right, it
<Hobbsee_> s' just my system going nuts
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<Riddell> nothing
<Jucato_> a lot of silence, I think
<Hobbsee> okay
* Hobbsee had her machine hard-locking again
<Hobbsee> it seems to like doing that
<Jucato_> coz it loves you sooo much :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sure it does
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you spoke to the guy in #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> yep
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Jucato_> what guy? what happened? dang I missed out on the fun again...
<abattoir> Jucato_: someone interested in a 'donation'
<Jucato_> ooh donating to Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> 7es
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato_> nice
<Hobbsee> i cant spell, clearly
<Jucato_> your fingers love you too soooo much :)
<Hobbsee> i'll blame it on the finger i broke a while ago.
<Jucato_> ouch...
<Hobbsee> a very *long* while ago, but i'll blame it on that anyway :P
<Jucato_> ah
<Hobbsee> time for bed
<toma> bed? its 4.24pm
<Jucato_> she's in australia, it's 12:25am
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I jsut found the dapper mysql version has a bug....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: MySQL Error  : Lost connection to MySQL server during query
<Tonio_> I get this on certain queries, then I just have to relaunch them and it is okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: tried a backport and the problem is resolved...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: shouldn't we backport this with proftpd ?
<imbrandon> hrm lemme try to build it and see what the deps are, becouse AOLT ot things depend on mysql
<imbrandon> alot*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: heh.......
<imbrandon> oh wow that would be like 10 packages, what mysql are you talking aobut 4.x or 5.x ? both are in dapper
<Tonio_> imbrandon: Version: 5.0.21-3ubuntu1
<Tonio_> this package
<Tonio_> backporting 5.0.22 is okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: should impact anything
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the error hasn't been reported to launchpad, but there are lots of threads on the net talking about that issue
<imbrandon> well all the support packages would have to go along with it too i would think, i dunno, lemme finish breakfast then i'll ask arround
<Tonio_> it doesn't work for some people for some unknown reason
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, okay
<Tonio_> hum, that would mean backporting all packages compiled with mysql-dev....
<Tonio_> I can understand the point
<imbrandon> yea .....
<imbrandon> probably isnt doable but i'll check
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=46800
<Tonio_> here is an example of discussion about that problem
<Tonio_> the guy just had this when he migrated to edgy
<Riddell> nixternal: how are the docs looking?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and concerning proftpd ?
<imbrandon> filing it now, i just did a few other ones too this morning, kamoin wont get to them untill tomarrow though
<imbrandon> moins Riddell 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay :)
<nixternal> Riddell: they look pretty good I think. YOu want to look over them quickly before you build them?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is that such a bug is really annoying on a LTS version ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: you pinged me last night...anything important?
<Tonio_> especially since the server part is supposed to be supported for 5 years
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, I will do, thanks
<imbrandon> nixternal: i cant rember why heh
<imbrandon> probably not
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yes very, but they only do the archive stuff on tue and friday iirc , well mostly , so it will get done , just might be a few days
<imbrandon> yea but thats for security and updates , backports isnt supported ;(
<Tonio_> imbrandon: heh, I was talking about mysql here, not proftpd :)
<imbrandon> yea i know
<Tonio_> ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> it looks like socket connections are working, but you get sometimes timeouts on tcp requests...
<Tonio_> this is why it doesn't impact lots of people
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=5.0.21+MySQL+Error+%3A+Lost+connection+to+MySQL+server+during+query&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<Tonio_> hehe, looks like the bugs is widely known.... I'm just surprised none reported it to launchpad
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll report it
<imbrandon> yea i dont doubt the bug Tonio_ i just dont know if a backport of such a large package is feasible
<Tonio_> imbrandon: of course, sounds logic :)
<imbrandon> kinda like backporting kde 3.5.5 to dapper ;)
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: about? meeting in 10 mins
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, thanks for the reminder
<Tonio_> imbrandon: wait....... it looks like a possible vbulletin bug, not mysql....... interesting
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I get the information from mysql bts
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> imbrandon / Tonio_, please don't backport mysql.... :)
<imbrandon> jdong: we know this
<imbrandon> was already discussed ;)
<jdong> k, I caught just a glimpse of that discussion
<jdong> remember, short attention span? ;)
<Jucato> heh... yeah, as proven by some *-plugin... :P
* Jucato ducks
<Tonio_> jdong don't mind we were just discussing about that, but it looks like my problem is vbulletin crashing with mysql 5.0.21
<Tonio_> not mysql itself ;)
* jdong whacks Jucato
<jdong> Jucato: it's not like the original dapper packages work anymore anyway :)
<Jucato> well, it was working a few days ago :P
<jdong> Jucato: here it complains about upstream changes to the download site
<jdong> presumably because of adobe's security update
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> imbrandon: bug 61673, would a package name be helpful or enlightening?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61673 in dapper-backports "1.0-0ubuntu5 to dapper-backports" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61673
<imbrandon> hahah yea add konversation to that please ( this is one reason the old backport stucture worked well )
* jdong would personally like to see dapper-backports as a distribution
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> that would cause many issues
<imbrandon> anyhow busy atm bbiab
<Riddell> abattoir: seen #ubuntu-meeting?
<Riddell> 16:19 < Kamion> Riddell: yes, and I rearranged the code so he could slot in use of kwin or whatever, although I don't think I've seen a patch
<Riddell>                 from him yet that does that
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, i'm working on that...
<Riddell> great
<abattoir> Riddell: apparently to set a background you need to use QApplication.. which i think is a bit overkill
<abattoir> Riddell: maybe you can help me :P
<Riddell> background for what?
<Riddell> I'm in the distro meeting just now
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, sorry, i'll speak w/ you later
<abattoir> (unless i figure it out myself)
<fabo> could you confirm 61691 ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: am i supose to be pre-paring stuff for these meetings too ? heh i just thought about that
<imbrandon> after reading about tkm....
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, he got a contract with canonical
<imbrandon> ahhh ok , whew
<Riddell> imbrandon: you can of course if you wish, but it's mostly useful for people with specs to implement
<imbrandon> right ;)
<imbrandon> maybe soonish but not this time ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: confirmed, upgrading vbulletin resolves the issue.... sorry for bugging you...
<imbrandon> Tonio_: no worries, its how we figure things out ;)
<Tonio_> yup, true ;)
<Tonio_> hum, I'm thinking about packaging eaccelerator.... would be nice to have this working by just installing a package
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<fabo> Riddell: could you confirm 61691 ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: php caching system
<Tonio_> Riddell: it keeps a cache with precompiled scripts, dynamically
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is much, much faster when you use it
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a question !
<imbrandon> Tonio_: doesnt the zend engine already do that ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it is much better than zend
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I just think it hasa licence issue :)
<Riddell> fabo: you need to add the debian changelog
<Tonio_> Riddell, imbrandon: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/12 isn't that gpl violation ?
<Tonio_> that's the eaccelerator licence
<Tonio_> imbrandon: benches report that eaccelerator is about 5 times faster than zend
<fabo> Riddell: i've got a nice bug somewhere :) click save changes and nothing added ...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Riddell> fabo: on what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: changing is not allowed ?
<kwwii> is yakuake broken for everyone else too?
<Tonio_> kwwii: works here
<pygi> kwwii: !!!
<Riddell> Tonio_: not of the GPL text no
<kwwii> hi pygi
<fabo> Riddell: on launchpad. i reloaded the page and have added the changelog
<pygi> hi kwwii , long time no see :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... I never saw that line before.... hehe
<kwwii> pygi: yeah, it has been a while
<Tonio_> Riddell: AH ! changing the licence document, not the software.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like I'm VERY tired....
* Tonio_ didn't sleep for 30 hours....... that may explain
<Tonio_> okay let's go packaging then
<Riddell> fabo: confirmed
<Tonio_> kwwii: tried to remove your ~/.kde/share/config/yakuakerc ?
<fabo> thanks
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, that would be my next step
<Tonio_> kwwii: let me know quick since I may go for a little sleep.... it looks like I'm not able to read english correctly now ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: erm, there is no yakuakerc
<Tonio_> kwwii: weird......
<Tonio_> what happens when you launch it ?
<abattoir> Riddell: are you free now?
<kwwii> funky
<Riddell> abattoir: no, 15 mins
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks
<kwwii> I had one, I know, because I have to change the kex combo for it to work on my machine
<Tonio_> kwwii: I now provide a yakuakerc in kds....
<Tonio_> maybe this has a problem with ppc machines ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: what you can do is removing that file
<kwwii> Tonio_: the file does not exist, how can I remove it?
<Tonio_> kwwii: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/yakuakerc
<kwwii> ahhhh
<Tonio_> this one :)
<Tonio_> it works nicelly here, but maybe has an issue with mac computers
<kwwii> now it startts
<kwwii> removing that file helped
<Riddell> kwwii: could you track down which line in that file is the problem?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, after the meeting is over
<jdong> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop is being obnoxious.... it only wants guidance power manager, and no longer accepts kpowersave as an alternative
<sebas> And it's damn right to do so :-)
<Riddell> guidance power manager conflicts with kpowersave
<Riddell> I don't know if that's necessarily the right thing to do
<sebas> Riddell: Jim Bublitz sent a possible fix for the KUniqueApplication problem, btw.
<sebas> Didn't try it yet.
<Riddell> sebas: he also says he fixed konsole part support, so he's having a good day :)
<sebas> The conflict has no technical reasons that I see, well maybe the brightness setting.
<sebas> Yeah.
<kwwii> Riddell: the only line that is different from what is now in me .kde/share/config/yakuakerc file is "focus=false"
<kwwii> so set that to true
<sebas> There was also some discussion whether to put pykde in kdesvn and develop it there, would be a good step IMO.
<imbrandon> sebas: +1
<sebas> Hooray!
<kwwii> Riddell: funky, when I change my local file to focus=false it still works fine
<jdong> Riddell: yes, powermanager should conflict kpowersave, but kubuntu-desktop shouldn't uninstall if I decide to go with kpowersave
<jdong> Riddell: installing kpowersave should remove guidance-pm, but preserve kubuntu-desktop
<sebas> Then you'd need a pm metapackage.
<Riddell> no, I'll make it a recommends
<sebas> Problem is that you lose a lot of stuff if you uninstall g-o-m
<sebas> p that is.
<sebas> It's the whole guidance package
<Riddell> sebas: no, I split it
<Riddell> fabo: ^^ might want to look at merging that into debian
<kwwii> Riddell: forget my yakuake problems, I cannot reproduce them so it must have just been a wierd glithc
<kwwii> glitch
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, ok.
<fabo> Riddell: ok, i must prepare an updated package for Debian and put it in unstable.
<Riddell> abattoir: hi, what can I do?
<abattoir> Riddell: when oem-config runs at first boot, i need to set /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png as the background for the Xsession
<abattoir> Riddell: Kamion currently does it using gtk
<abattoir> Riddell: if i were to use qt, i'd need to initialise a QApplication(to use QPaintDevice and QPixmap)...
<abattoir> Riddell: is that necessary? or would something like xsetroot do?
<abattoir> (but xsetroot apparently doesnt support png)
<Riddell> xsetroot was what I was thinking of
<Riddell> but not supporting png is quite an issue
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24258 is the gtk code
<abattoir> self.background refers to the path of the image(and kindly ignore the indenting)
<Riddell> I don't think you can do the same with QDesktopWidget
<abattoir> i think QPaintDevice.x11AppRootWindow might help, but as i said, i'd need a QApplication, and wouldnt that be a bit overkill for just setting a background?
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum, that's weird...... means that the default config is not compatible with ppc computers ? 
<Riddell> abattoir: I'd say leave it for now and just do "xsetroot -solid lightblue"
<inam> hi all... can someone help me... im looking for the source code of "cal"
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, i'll do that...
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks 
<abattoir> or should it be purple :P
<inam> !cal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> abattoir: ask kwwii :)
<Riddell> inam: dpkg -S /usr/bin/cal
<Riddell> inam: but that's a #kubuntu issue
<Riddell> inam: apt-get source bsdmainutils
<inam> Riddell, sorry for bothering... but i thot this is the space for developers and hence i should ask about source code locations here :)
<inam> thanks anyways !
<_Sime_> sebas: when are you leaving for dublin?
<kwwii> Tonio_: no, I simply think that my system had some other problem at that exact moment
<kwwii> Tonio_: or it was a random error
<kwwii> Tonio_: as I cannot make it not work again
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah....
<kwwii> the purple color of the window deco is #6569ae, in case anyone wants to use that somewhere
<kwwii> but it might be better to use one of the lighter blue colors from the wallpaper
<nixternal> hey...i want the cool usplash!  i don't want to see the "test" one anymore
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/   <-- kwwii, #6569ae is my friend ;)
<kwwii> nixternal: it should be in
<kwwii> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> i gotta hack around on that more today
<nixternal> lemme reboot and see if i get the test usplash or the groovy one...
<kwwii> nixternal: perhaps we should work on the khelp center header stuff
<nixternal> yes..i shall return after this reboot...if i have a test usplash, im gonna hunt you down!! ;)
<nixternal> brb
<kwwii> nixternal: I will test some ideas and get in touch with you
* kwwii takes a walk with his son
<kwwii> someone tell nixternal I will be back in an hour
<fdoving> 19:07 < kwwii> someone tell nixternal I will be back in an hour
<fdoving> that's CEST. 2mins ago.
<nixternal> thx
<nixternal> he got lucky ;)  my usplash is still the testing one
<nixternal> anyone else having issues with "rebooting"?   when I reboot, all that happens for me is my screen shuts off, and the computer locks..i have to "reset" every time
<kwwii> re
<imbrandon> wheeee
<kwwii> Riddell: so tomorrow is the deadline for including things in the beta?
<imbrandon> kwwii: i think soo, from what they said in the u-devel earlier
<imbrandon> early tomarrow sometime it looks like 
<kwwii> well, then I better get cracking on the usplash
<kwwii> imbrandon: thanks for packaging that stuff yesterday, I appreciate it
<imbrandon> np kwwii anytime
<imbrandon> just poke me if you ever need something thrown up and i'm arround
<imbrandon> i like doing yours anyhow that way i get a sneek peek ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> hrm new stargate torrent finish, gonna watch that, if anyone needs me hilight my name so it beeps at me
<kwwii> enjoy
<nixternal> kwwii: whats up with the images for khelpcenter?
<nixternal> also, anyone in here can do some doc proofing before we build it, that would be great!
<kwwii> nixternal: I will try to make a new design based on the config of the old one
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> we are good string wise, so there isn't a huge rush, unless Riddell says different
<nixternal> is there something i can do to get the "pretty" usplash working, and not the test one?
<kwwii> nixternal: for me it worked after putting the right sesolution in the config file
<nixternal> # Usplash configuration file
<nixternal> xres=640
<nixternal> yres=480
<nixternal> man i love the /cmd with konversation
<gnomefreak> change it :)
<nixternal> to what
<nixternal> 800x600
<gnomefreak> 1024x768
<nixternal> k..lemme try that
<gnomefreak> let me check on that
<nixternal> lol
<gnomefreak> xres=1024
<gnomefreak> yres=768
<nixternal> anything else i have to do after changing it?
<nixternal> update-initramfs -u
<gnomefreak> after you save it run sudo update-initramfs -
<gnomefreak> u
<gnomefreak> yes that
<abattoir> gnomefreak: any idea if it supports widescreen resolutions?(1280x800) ?
<gnomefreak> and poof done. if you want the text take quite out of the boot options in /grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> reboot
<gnomefreak> abattoir: i dont think it does. (i beilieve i saw that it was an issue)
<abattoir> gnomefreak: aah, ok, thought it might not, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> mjg would be the one to ask
* gnomefreak was happier than a pig in crap when someone told me how to fix that :)
<kwwii> gnomefreak: yeah, Kamion fixed mine just so that I could test the new theming stuff :-)
<gnomefreak> _ion fixed mine
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ?????
<nixternal> wow!
<nixternal> all that did was give me a 1024x768 view of the Test usplash ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i dont have the test splash
<gnomefreak> i have a real one
<nixternal> i do unfortunately
<gnomefreak> big ubuntu sign with sectioned progress bar
<nixternal> i have that on my ubuntu box
<nixternal> but not my kubuntu box
<gnomefreak> nixternal: try sudo update-alternatives and change the usplash
<gnomefreak> i use sudo update-alternatives --all only cause i can never remember what the name of it is
<nixternal> didn't run across anything for usplash
<nixternal> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<nixternal> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<nixternal> thats why
<gnomefreak> only kubuntu on that box?
<nixternal> ya
<gnomefreak> that would be why :(
<nixternal> it seems there is a broken link in /usr/lib/usplash
<nixternal> usplash-artwork.so -> /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<nixternal> all of the usplash links are broken
<nixternal>  /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<nixternal> a link that points to itself
<nixternal> bet it works now
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> reboot
<gnomefreak> work?
* nixternal writes up a post to teach everyone how to fix their kubuntu usplash issue
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> is there a way to create a patch to fix the /etc/alternatives/ link?
<nixternal> that is the issue
<nixternal> and there are a lot of people with the problem
<kwwii> nixternal: sounds nasty
<nixternal> it has been plaguing me forever
<kwwii> is it an update issue or an install issue?
* kwwii goes back to art :p
<nixternal> dunno
<nixternal> im thinking update
* gnomefreak has been lucky no link issues
<nixternal> as i have had this edgy since day one
<nixternal> and updates never fixed it
<kwwii> so how does one install mp3 support in edgy?
<kwwii> I ask this for every release
<kwwii> eventually, when I get my sound working it becomes important
<kwwii> I love the fact that amarok offers to install it per pop-up everytime I click on an mp3 file but the fact that that pop-up does exactly nothing is kinda irratating
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> or ya, amarok offers that now
<nixternal> really..amarok has installed it for me in the past..maybe they broke something
<gnomefreak> nixternal: did you knwo you were banned from kubuntu-offtopic
<kwwii> well, it does not work for me
<nixternal> now i did
<nixternal> that was when i got hacked
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<nixternal> i went from a cisco pix 501 router to a linksys wrt54g router..and in a matter of minutes i had issues
<kwwii> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<kwwii> and it still doesn#t work
<kwwii> imbrandon: problems with amarok on your ppc?
<kwwii> I have exactly one CD in ogg, the other 30Gb in MP3
<imbrandon> works ok here , thats what i package amarok on is a ppc, you did restart amarok ( including the tray icon ) after you installed the libxine right ?
<imbrandon> although there was a libxine update today , i havent downloaded it
<imbrandon> i hope amarok dosent have to be rebuilt against it
* gnomefreak needs a free mp3/playlist collection :(
<kwwii> imbrandon: yepp, it was installed a long time ago
<imbrandon> hrmm ok give me a bit to go grab my laptop and check it out
<nixternal> speaking of amarok..i noticed last night that the sound seemed 'distorted' a little bit
<imbrandon> that means its time for a qtip nixternal  ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> it sounds fine now...if you take the volume in amarok above 80%, you will get it
<imbrandon> yea thats normal
<nixternal> maybe for amarok, not iTunes ;)
<imbrandon> leave it at 80 and adj the normal sound system
<imbrandon> its normal for anything that uses a real eq system
<imbrandon> i stand corrected ;)
<imbrandon> ( e.g itunes changes the system mixer level , amaroks voluume acts like a preamp its not tied to the systems mixers )
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab
* nixternal is listening to "Livin' On A Coastline" by Sammy Hagar & The Wabos on Livin' It Up [Amarok] 
<nixternal> <imbrandon> its normal for anything that uses a real eq system
<nixternal> ermm...you mean amplifier...eq doesn't amp levels, just cleans um
<nixternal> but you are correct...any "real" audio system will usually distort between 78% and 84% i believe it is
<kwwii> well, I have heard the same album 5 times today, and unless you want me to switch to Rammstein I hope someone could figure it out
<kwwii> :p
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> rammstein rocks!
<nixternal> you need some sammy!
<nixternal> the new hagar album rocks big time...i like how he mixed rock, blues, and country in this one
* imbrandon is listening to "Underneath Your Clothes" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> hrmm
<imbrandon> kwwii: this is on my ppc ^^
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> shakira
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> she is hot, but her music isn't
<imbrandon> dude she is hotness
<Tm_T> so?
* Tm_T never listens music because of someones "look"
<nixternal> her videos are intense
<nixternal> hahah Tm_T!
<Tm_T> it's _music_ not porno
<nixternal> +1
<kwwii> imbrandon: you suck
<nixternal> roflmfao
<kwwii> imbrandon: on my powerbook it would probably work
<imbrandon> i like he music too FWIW
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm going to sleep ;) ->
<nixternal> nite Tm_T
<imbrandon> kwwii: try it to make sure
<imbrandon> if you can
<kwwii> honestly, this eMac is the best test for ppc
<imbrandon> gnight Tm_T 
<kwwii> *nothing* works
<imbrandon> haha
<nixternal> lol
<kwwii> I have to edit the Xorg conf per hand
* nixternal is listening to "I Love This Bar" by Sammy Hagar & The Wabos on Livin' It Up [Amarok] 
<nixternal> mp3's, m4a's, ogg, and wma's all work
* kwwii is listneing to the same damn Danish ogg CD for the 5th time
<imbrandon> haha
<DaSkreech> Awwww Sweet :-)
<imbrandon> i should convert my collection to ogg, it would take a week or two
<kwwii> I will switch to Rammstein (the only other ogg's I have) and freak people out (like I did in Wiesbaden)
<kwwii> actually, the eMac has really nice speakers
<imbrandon> du hast mich
<imbrandon> mitch?
<kwwii> du, du hast, du hast mich
<kwwii> it is a play on words
<imbrandon> i love that song
<kwwii> you have me vs. you hate me
<kwwii> the difference is in how long the s is in the word
<imbrandon> ah
* imbrandon looks for his mp32ogg script
<imbrandon> i keep them in mp3 mainly so i can play them on my ipod in the apple os
* imbrandon is listening to "Get The Party Started (Sweet Dreams Remix)" by p!nk [Amarok] 
<imbrandon> nother hottie ;P
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> the last few weeks though my fav song has been "Rockstar" by nickelback, man that song rocks, nixternal you should grab it
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i have it
<nixternal> it is a good song...nickleback got me with that one song they did last year
<imbrandon> all nickelback rocks actualy
<imbrandon> .... and a king sized tub big enough for 10 plus me .......
<imbrandon> i can see it now in cali it will only be kwwii and me outside smokin and listning to ramstein
<imbrandon> lol
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> ./` .... i'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame, i'll even cut my hair and change my name .... ./`
<kwwii> probably
* imbrandon stops
<nixternal> i will sit outside and listen as well..but i won't smoke
<imbrandon> heh i couldent deal with computers without a smoke
<imbrandon> it would drive me nuts
<nixternal> ya..that is why i go afk quite a bit ;)
<imbrandon> ( and a mt dew ) ;P
<nixternal> i used to smoke..and when i wa sont he puter, it was smokes and dew non-stop
<nixternal> but since i quit them both...i have to take breaks
<imbrandon> my breaks are for a cute mexican hottie that has me drag her out on the town now and then and to goto the fridge for more dew, thats it
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im taking a break this week..im heading to the great countryside of canada tomorrow
<kwwii> nixternal: you'll fit well in ca
<kwwii> :-)
<nixternal> i should be in toronto for about 30 minutes and then on a little crasher called a puddle jumper
<nixternal> heh
* imbrandon is listening to "Que Me Quedes Tu" by Shakira on Laundry Service [Amarok] 
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal is listening to "Sunshine And Summertime" by Faith Hill on Fireflies (Advance) [Amarok] 
<nixternal> this song ownz, and she is a hottie!
<nixternal> southern women FTW!
* imbrandon fires up Frostwire while he cant sleep
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> imbrandon: you need to fire up revu and take a look at my packages, that are probably obsolete by now
<imbrandon> dude i'm sleepy, barely able to make amarok and frostwire function
<imbrandon> heh i will when i have slept
<imbrandon> wouldent be much good now
* nixternal leaves that punch line along
* DaSkreech got pretty usplash :)
* nixternal does too
<nixternal> ln -s /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<nixternal> that fixes it
<imbrandon> is that what the problem is ?>
* imbrandon looks at the source package
* lnxkde kicks his cable modem!
<gnomefreak> nixternal: the usplash is just blue kubuntu with a progress bar?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> imbrandon: yes that is the problem
<nixternal> and a stupid one at that
* lnxkde is downloading at 9 to 15k/sec
<nixternal> follow the links, it is one big circle
<nixternal> you go from /usr/lib -> /etc/alternatives/ -> /usr/lib
<nixternal>  /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so -> /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<nixternal>  /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<imbrandon> ahh found the problem
<imbrandon> fixing .....
<nixternal> it was that for youa s well?
<imbrandon> mine was ok, i'm talking about the package
<nixternal> i meant to write that up, as there are a "ton" of Kubuntu edgy users complaining that they still have the "test" usplash
<imbrandon> bah there on a development release
<imbrandon> it will be fixed shortly
<nixternal> ya, but still, it needs to work in order to stop the bugs ;)
<nixternal> cool...
<nixternal> funny thing...we should have realized this sooner shouldn't we?
<nixternal> why did it take the one no0b to find it?
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> why it was just released a few days ago
<imbrandon> becouse it wasent a priority ;)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> well...this no0b is still taking the victory lap for it ;)
<imbrandon> hrm actualy
<imbrandon> it should be working 
<imbrandon> ase "$1" in
<imbrandon>     configure)
<imbrandon>         update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<imbrandon>         update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so 15
<imbrandon>         update-initramfs -u
<imbrandon>         ;;
<imbrandon> esac
<nixternal> hmm..that is odd..it should
<DaSkreech> Which one is the pretty one?
<DaSkreech> The one with Segments?
<nixternal> there is another one?
<nixternal> i have the glossy kubuntu logo, with the status bar below
<imbrandon> there is only one
<nixternal> ok
<DaSkreech> Oh then I have that one then :)
<DaSkreech> I can't edit repos from Adept though :-(
<nixternal> adept?
<nixternal> what is adept?
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nixternal> quicker and easier
<imbrandon> ok nixternal you got one of those "ton" of people handy
<DaSkreech> I know but there are huge number of people who join #kubuntu and don't want to use GUI
<DaSkreech> and an equal number who can't use anything but
<DaSkreech> Hmm Can I have X output on two Videocards at the same time?
<imbrandon> yes
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: like the same output, or split output... half a screen on each monitor...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: you can do either one
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ah :)
<imbrandon> you just cant have X on one and a seperate X on the other
<DaSkreech> You can't? that sucks
* ryanakca curses... for some reason my windecs are looking like dapper now... not even the slightest hint of purple...
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: how would you determine what X server has the input for your mouse and keyboard
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<ryanakca> hey pointystickperson
* ryanakca ducks
* mornfall uses pointystick
<mornfall> anything wrong with that?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: is your computer a upgrade or a fresh knot install ? ( eg do you have the testcard usplash or not ), i thnk i fixed it but i need a tester before i upload
<imbrandon> heya mornfall 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon, mornfall, ryanakca 
<Hobbsee> mornfall: good man :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: fresh knot 2 install, iirc
<ryanakca> imbrandon: my computer is a fresh know install... 
<Hobbsee> might be knot 1
<ryanakca> know 3
<Riddell> but actually, it is
<imbrandon> but i cant be certain
<Riddell> imbrandon: don't we already have that?
<kwwii> ryanakca: no idea...it should not be that way
<imbrandon> nope we have --install but not --set
<Riddell> imbrandon: aah
<kwwii> Riddell: good answer, but does anything specifially piss you off?
<ryanakca> kwwii: wierd... 
<imbrandon> Riddell: should i upload it , or find someone to test ?
<kwwii> no worries about the answer
<kwwii> ryanakca: they should look like http://bootsplash.org/snapshot8.png
<Riddell> imbrandon: I keep forgetting you have main upload now :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<ryanakca> kwwii: nope...
<Riddell> imbrandon: does it need to be --install'ed then --set ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: man page doesn't say anything about --set adding it, although it would seem daft not to
<imbrandon> Riddell: from what i read in the man page it does
<imbrandon> here is what i changed it to
<imbrandon> case "$1" in
<imbrandon>     configure)
<imbrandon>         update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so 10
<imbrandon>         update-alternatives --set usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<imbrandon>         update-initramfs -u
<imbrandon>         ;;
<imbrandon> esac
<Riddell> imbrandon: looks good to me, do it
<imbrandon> kk
<Riddell> kwwii: I like how ubuntu doesn't have a black background on their current usplash
<kwwii> Riddell: good point, I was waiting for that to be tested
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i like that too, i was gonna sugest it for us 
<kwwii> not sure if it would always be the right size
<kwwii> erm, I meant whether it would be enclosed by black bars on the sides due to the non-scaling of some resolutions
<Riddell> kwwii: I'd have hoped usplash would have a setting for the default background colour to fill the whole screen with
<Riddell> but probably it doesn't
<kwwii> Riddell: I am sure that is possible, now, somehow
* DaSkreech tries to decide if he likes rounded corners
<kwwii> Seveas is very receptive to simple ideas
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: I like them...
<kwwii> but he just came home from a conference
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: they rock
<ryanakca> kwwii: what folders do I delete to have kde revert to it's default look?
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm also not convinced about the kicker background, but we'll leave it in for beta and see what people say
<kwwii> Riddell: so I I guess we will not update the usplash until after the beta, unless you want to do it
<DaSkreech> They make buttons look funny though
* Hobbsee likes the current usplash
<Riddell> ryanakca: kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: .kde/
<imbrandon> Riddell: uploaded
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oh, yeah
<Riddell> imbrandon: thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: that is one thing that mark specifically mentioned on the ubuntu list
<ryanakca> .kde/share?what
<kwwii> he likes backgrounds
<ryanakca> I mean .kde/share/what?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea sabdfl asked for one
<Riddell> for a kicker background?
<imbrandon> yea "pannel" bg is what he said but yea
<Riddell> kicker is panel
<imbrandon> right
<Riddell> oh well, I can just blame it on him then :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> he said he liked them
<kwwii> so I thought, ok...let's try one
<DaSkreech> Is it me or has the Cd gotten smaller?
<imbrandon> plus the pannel bg matches the windeco better
<Riddell> I thought the contrast between the kubuntu report and the ubuntu report at today's developer meeting was interesting
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: it just fit on my CD without overburning...
<imbrandon> Riddell: hahaha yea i noticed that too
<DaSkreech> The ISO is smaller
<DaSkreech> What was the contrast?
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know how long mark will be at akademy? perhaps we can show him a current system?
<Riddell> kwwii: just the tuesday, but yes we should
<ryanakca> kwwii: you have any other panel background I can test?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what about it?
<kwwii> Riddell: I even thought about making screenshots and showing him in an email
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i havent seen it yet
<kwwii> ryanakca: NOPE
<ryanakca> kwwii: lol... *attempts to create one for himself*
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: What was the Contrast?
<imbrandon> kwwii: if you do attach them , like he said in his "soyuz a road warrior" thing hehehe
<ryanakca> oooh... katapult is purple... nice
<kwwii> Riddell: in the end, I followed everything he said about how he wants gnome to be
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: huh ?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Between Ubuntu and Kubuntu reports at the meeting?
<imbrandon> only did it kubuntuized
<kwwii> imbrandon: huh?
<kwwii> reports of the meeting?
<imbrandon> kwwii: i mean that in a good way ;) kubuntuized
<DaSkreech> <Riddell> I thought the contrast between the kubuntu report and the ubuntu report at today's developer meeting was interesting
<kwwii> I wouldn't mind seeing those
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: umm its hard to explain you'll have to read the log
<ryanakca> kwwii: what's the default size for a panel gradient thingy?
<imbrandon> basicly kwwii said "yea we're rocking right on track" and ubuntu was the opsite
<kwwii> ryanakca: i guessed 12[
<kwwii> 128
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: ^^
* Hobbsee looks for the log
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
<kwwii> well, that is not my fault
<ryanakca> kwwii: soo... 128x16?
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<kwwii> ryanakca: it could just as well be 1x128
<imbrandon> ryanakca: it dosent matter much kicker will scale it to the size it needs
<ryanakca> kwwii: kk
<imbrandon> ryanakca: there are some examples from kde ( ugly imho but none the less ) in /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers including the default one from kde
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk
<DaSkreech> Ack
* DaSkreech starts thinking up a lesskruft script
<DaSkreech> Was Sabdfl in the meeting?
<imbrandon> no
<DaSkreech> Hmm What else should I grep for
<DaSkreech> Ohh Duh What time did the meeting start?
<kwwii> 15:00 UTC
<DaSkreech> ok
<kwwii> just check for my nick and fschoep
<imbrandon> fschoep is the ubuntu AiC
<kwwii> they are having a conf call next week
<imbrandon> tomarrow iirc kwwii 
<kwwii> we are basically close to done
<kwwii> or tomorrow
<kwwii> I would love to take part in that
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii: why not have the same BG as the others in uspash ?
<imbrandon> then it would be consistant all the way
<Riddell> imbrandon: because it's brown
<imbrandon> no no i mean
<imbrandon> the desktop kspash kdm wallpaper
<imbrandon> use that as the bg for uspash also
<imbrandon> bake it the same all the way though
<imbrandon> s/bake/make
<Riddell> oh, too many colours probably, but interesting idea
<kwwii> too many colors
<imbrandon> ahh
<kwwii> I thought about putting it on a solid color other than black
<kwwii> like a dark purple
<imbrandon> or that light almost blue color from amarok context menu
<kwwii> Riddell: if you want to update the uslash before the beta, I have a tar.gz ready with new pics
<Riddell> kwwii: sure, what's new in it?
<imbrandon> i am thinking light looks good becosue look at the light brown and the apple boot grey
<kwwii> Riddell: the logo is a bit smaller, and it includes a 640x480 theme which, without adding some code will not work, I guess
<Riddell> abattoir: did you send a patch to kamion?
<kwwii> but at least, we could update the current pics
<Riddell> kwwii: code to usplash?
<kwwii> Riddell: to the theme file, yes
<kwwii> I originally made it for 640x480 so the pics are really the same :-)
<kwwii> funy how that works
<imbrandon> Riddell: i finaly figured out how to use uuencode and friends properly too when updating kwin-style-crystal for kwwii the other day ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
* imbrandon was proud
<Riddell> imbrandon: they're tricky beasties richt enough
<imbrandon> heh yea, honestly i would say the hardest thing about packing i have learned 
<Riddell> kwwii: where is the theme file?
<Riddell> imbrandon: document it!
<ajmitch> imbrandon: why so?
<Riddell> imbrandon: add it to the packaging guide
<ajmitch> imbrandon: we'll have to find more challenging things for you
<imbrandon> yea good idea Riddell 
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ohh i'm sure ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: basicly becouse i couldne t find docs on using them in a package 
<Hobbsee> he's a core dev now, he has to be constantly challenged
* ajmitch tells imbrandon to go & package fedora directory server ;)
<imbrandon> and no one else was awake
<kwwii> Riddell: you can simply replace the pics for existing pics, the extra theme for 640x480 does not exist yet
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/usplash.tar.gz
<imbrandon> ajmitch: heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: we all sit at his feet & bask in his wisdom?
<Riddell> kwwii: since imbrandon just uploaded I can't do it until I get the new sources (or he could do it)
<kwwii> I hope that the color palette is not in the other files somehow
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: exactly.  and yours
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and then poke you both wiht the long pointy stick
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I don't count
<Hobbsee> yes you do.
<imbrandon> Riddell: i missed part of the convo , something else to update ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: new usplash images http://bootsplash.org/usplash.tar.gz
<imbrandon> ahh okie, yea i just uploaded so i would have to do it, or wait, now i see
<imbrandon> grabbing it now
<kwwii> well, time for sleep
<DaSkreech> Night
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Not me :)
<imbrandon> kwwii / Riddell uploaded
<imbrandon> gnight kwwii 
<Riddell> imbrandon: we're in freeze but lucky for you I just got your upload approved :)
<imbrandon> oh shit, i thought that dident start till tomarrow
<ajmitch> imbrandon: nope :)
<imbrandon> whew , thanks Riddell 
<Hobbsee> heh, i see what you mean @ the meeting
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-22
<imbrandon> yea it was kinda interesting
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ahh just read the mail on u-devel
<imbrandon> its a psudo freeze left upto the developer for now about things needed only critical for beta
<imbrandon> whoops
* imbrandon has 216 unread messages in u-devel ML
<Hobbsee> hah
<imbrandon> Other low-risk bugfix-only uploads are still OK for now, but expect uploads
<imbrandon> to start requiring approval very soon.
<imbrandon> ^^ tagged at the end heheh
<imbrandon> heh i wish ubuntu-devel wasent full of so much junk i would read it more, but most of the time the thread turn into long rambling things hard to follow
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> i want a button that says "dont email me about the rest of this subject"
<imbrandon> hahaha how true
* DaSkreech laughs at kwwii
<DaSkreech> One of his TODO was something brought up in the meeting
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off night a
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: make it (all of 10 mins) add it to the depends of ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop so on when you use echo make sure it says Hobbsee said "dont email me about the rest of this subject" :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hmmm?
* gnomefreak scared of gtkpython
<gnomefreak> just a reminder button :)
<abattoir> Riddell: yes i did, havent heard from him yet though
<Riddell> abattoir: well he'll be sleeping, but good to get it in tomorrow
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> just noticed ya was hangin' out
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: explain to that to me when i get back :P
<Hobbsee> actually, i'm out
<Hobbsee> my battery's about to die
<abattoir> Riddell: i sent it around 5 hrs. ago, and he seems to have been online(active) after that, but still :)
<nixternal> whee
<nixternal> later Hobbsee
<abattoir> hi nixternal, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<nixternal> hiya abattoir!
* gnomefreak off to dinner
<nixternal> dinner sounds good
<nixternal> her battery just died ;)
<jdong> startkeylogger :P
<jdong> (you can tell jdong has just taken his pain medication when.......)
<Jucato_> jdong: any news on flash?
<jdong> Jucato_: I haven't been able to ping infinity yet
<jdong> even the candles-and-circles routine didn't work
<jdong> but it MIGHT be something about the 5 fricking Openoffice builds that are holding things up :P
<Jucato_> hm... maybe you didn't ping long enough? after all he is infinite :P
<Jucato_> oh well, goog thing I don't need to use sites w/ flash that much :)
<jdong> Jucato_: does your flash not work??
<jdong> Jucato_: install the edgy package
<jdong> it should be binary-compatible with dapper
<Jucato_> hm... ok. just download it from p.u.c?
<jdong> Jucato_: yep
<Jucato_> and I'll just remove it when the fixed update is available?
<jdong> Jucato_: you can if you want, it's not harmful to have it. it'll be binary-identical to the backported package
<Jucato_> ah ok. thanks! :)
<jdong> Jucato_: flash is flash is flash.... the package is nothing more than a fancy version of wget and tar -xzvf :)
<Jucato_> heh, well, I try not to deal with .tar.gz if I can :P
<Jucato_> yay working now. thanks! :P
* Jucato_ goes off to browse Google Videos
<crimsun> fabo: hobbsee was subbed, and I presumed she'd have a better idea regarding whether the dh_iconcache(1) delta had been subsumed (I didn't have time atm to grab the new source package to check)
<bddebian> Howdy
<jjesse> howdy
* jdong buys Riddell a virtual beer for making kdm start earlier :)
* Riddell drinks
* Jucato drools...
<Riddell> jjesse: is the switching guide good to include?
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<jjesse> Riddell: no i isn't
<jjesse> Riddell: sorry was walkin the dog
<Riddell> jjesse: it didn't get finished?
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't validate
<jjesse> Riddell: not for kubuntu, it is finished for ubuntu
<Riddell> humbug
<jjesse> sorry it seems the docs are the best this release for sme reason :(
<jjesse> not only for kubuntu but also ubuntu
<jjesse> and i don't know why, too short of schedule?, not enough interest? focus elsewhere?  don't really understand why this time
<jjesse> but swiching guide is first and foremost for kubuntu, its started and will be finished
<Riddell> jjesse: any idea how to update the .pot files in the docs?
<jjesse> Riddell: no, but i can check
<Riddell> jjesse: will be finished by not for edgy?
<jjesse> edgy +1
<jjesse> Riddell: are you paying attetion to #ubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> jjesse: docs uploaded, please apply this to the svn archive http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-docs.diff
<nixternal> Riddell: i did the kubuntu .pot files earlier today
<nixternal> jjesse: are you applying that patch?  or shall i?
<jjesse> nixternal: can you, i'm busy right now trying to finish the updated chapter
<nixternal> alright
<nixternal> will do
<nixternal> done
<imbrandon> gnight nixternal , Riddell , Jucato , and *
* imbrandon is off to bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> night imbrandon!!! :)
<nixternal> i gotta go to
<nixternal> heading to canada in like 6 hours
<imbrandon> cutiecoder?
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> ouch
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> i thought she was in wv
<imbrandon> thought you might be going to visit her
<nixternal> heh, she comes here bud
<imbrandon> i thought ca
<imbrandon> dunno i dont talk to her much
<nixternal> i have no clue..i am a best man in a wedding
<imbrandon> anyway, gnight
<nixternal> wheee
<Jucato> if cutiecoder becomes a developer, Hobbsee's gonna have some competition :P
<nixternal> g'nite
* nixternal stops typing about the person, as this channel is logged
<imbrandon> Jucato: she never will, not enough disipline
<Jucato> heh. it would be fun to watch though. Hobbsee's whip vs. cutiecoder's guns :P
<imbrandon> ZzzzZzzZzzZ
<nixternal> ya right  ;0
<nixternal> damn shift button
<Jucato> heh
<fabo> crimsun: do you know if dh_iconcache will be introduced in debian ?
<crimsun> fabo: Last I know it's under discussion
<fabo> crimsun: there's many package now that use dh_iconcache, and it's difficult to sync "as is" debian package while dh_iconcache isn't available
<crimsun> unfortunately the prerogative isn't Kubuntu's
<Jucato> Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<fabo> Hobbsee: could you re-confirm 61845 and 61847. scott james remnant prefers new bug reports than re-opening
<Hobbsee> right....
<Hobbsee> bug 61845
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61845 in icecc "Please sync icecc 0.7.14 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61845
<Hobbsee> bug 61847
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61847 in clucene-core "Please sync clucene-core (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61847
<Hobbsee> fabo: done
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<fabo> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> fabo: :)
* fabo go to the airport :)
<fabo> akademy time ;)
<fabo> see you later
<Hobbsee> have fun!
<Jucato> nice
<Jucato> good luck aKademy guys!
<fabo> hehe :)
<Jucato> have fun (but not too much) :P
* fabo is away
<Jucato> heh.. if only there were live video feeds for the aKademy... I'm gonna be glued to my chair...
* Hobbsee curses her boss
* Jucato helps Hobbsee with her whip/sword/whatever_she's_holding
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, i wouldnt mind...
<Hobbsee> you do not exploit your employees by asking them to work at a particular time, waiting until they say yes, and then go "oh, you're working in another section entirely"
<Hobbsee> ie, gotcha
<Hobbsee> tha'ts not what i agreed to do - and she doesnt accept the word "no"
<Jucato> grr..
<Hobbsee> *wonders where this duty manager position is*
<Hobbsee> bugger, bet it's in grocery.  *grumbles*
<Jucato> so you're still at work?
<Hobbsee> no, i dont have a net connection at work
<Hobbsee> wish i did
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> i was out doing fun things today
<Hobbsee> therefore not being online
* Hobbsee adds bilo's second number to her contacts, and s/bilo/do not call/
* Jucato wonders what "fun" things Hobbsee did...
<Hobbsee> er, s/bilo/do not answer/
<Hobbsee> i'm not telling :P
<Jucato> hah
<Hobbsee> oh....sucky, i cant work where i want to work
* Hobbsee wonders if she can transfer, even with a job not available
<Hobbsee> before i go nuts, and/or injure myself too badly
<Jucato> are we talking about work-work or work-kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> work work
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> i like kubuntu stuff :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> specially when your X goes bonkers on you
<Hobbsee> hah, yeah
<Hobbsee> still havent booted to that kernel again yet
<Jucato> 2.6.17-28 was it?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStickOfDoom': Linux 2.6.17-7-generic running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4793 bogomips), , RAM: 932/994MB, 102 proc's, 42.33min up
<Hobbsee> 2.6.17-8-generic broke on me
<Jucato> ah -8...
* Hobbsee nods
<Jucato> hm.. haven't booted into it yet on the "real" Edgy. but virtual Edgy seems fine
<insanekane> Hobbsee: long pointy stick of doom ? :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yep :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's the story with kopete in dapper?  it's got 0.12.2?
<Jucato> still not there
<Jucato> same with Konversation
<Jucato> only k3b made it to backports so far
<kwwii_> re
<Hobbsee> Jucato: darn, okay
<Jucato> hi kwwii_!!
* Hobbsee pokes jdong
<kwwii_> hi Jucato
<kwwii_> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii_ :)
<kwwii_> is Riddell already off to akademy?
<Tonio_> kwwii_: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/
<Tonio_> kwwii_: the interesting point is that they seem to use compiz, but the window decorator looks like kwin...
<Tonio_> strange...... I wonder how they have done that
<Riddell> kwwii_: nope
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<kwwii_> hehe
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<kwwii_> hi Riddell
<kwwii_> Tonio_: neat marketing there
<kwwii_> eggs, wine, and GNU/Linux
<Tonio_> kwwii_: hehe yes ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: the point is that the compiz window decorator is not supposed to be themable
<Tonio_> that's the strage issue......; I will investigate, since if they have done a kind of binding for kwin themes, that could be VERY interesting
<kwwii_> Tonio_: ahhhh, didn't know that
<Tonio_> kwwii_: yes, that's the major issue with compiz, you cannot theme the window decorator, but they are doing it....
<kwwii_> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii_: if you look at kde based distros with compiz, they all have the same window deco, except this one....... 
<Tonio_> they have a live cd, I'm downloading
<kwwii_> it'll be llike 5 more years till I have a computer with a graphics card that supports that
<Tonio_> kwwii_: just buy a pc ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii_: compiz works nicelly on a low price laptop
<Tonio_> kwwii_: it doesn't need a powerfull machine
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=735&slide=10&title=sabayonlinux+3.0+screenshots
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting no ? it is the first time I can see a compiz using kwin themes......
<Riddell> that looks like the vista window manager theme
<Riddell> I don't see anything to suggest it's kwin
<kwwii_> hehe, they are using the kdm theme I made for suse
<kwwii_> I seee that again and again
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik compiz is not themable.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I wrong ?
<Tonio_> hum yes I'm wrong, it can use gnome themes....... so you're right.... should be that......
<Hobbsee> ooh, people
* Hobbsee waves to everyone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hey ;)
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_ 
* Hobbsee spoke with one of the forums guys today.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like mdz doesn't want of the new scribus. the reason is that it is more a feature release and there are no mentions to bug resolved, which makes sense...
* kwwii_ has to take his son to basketball practice, bbl
<Riddell> Tonio_: fair enough I guess
<Riddell> imbrandon: how did you get on with koffice?
<kwwii_> re
<zorglu_> q. im trying to narrow down the reason of why kded eat 100% cpu on my box, it keep reading on a socket, socket:[18751]  according to /proc, how can i convert socket:[18751]  to a more readable format ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: hi
<imbrandon> Riddell: i never could get past the autoconf thing, i tried it on my amd64 too as you sugested
<imbrandon> but still same thing
<imbrandon> make -f Makefile.cvs ( admin/cvs.sh ) cont find autoconf2.6 even with the patch, i manualy checked the file etc
<imbrandon> thus no ./configure script, thus i couldent get it to build
<imbrandon> ;(
<Riddell> imbrandon: it doesn't need the patch, you're going mad :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: tried "fakeroot debian/rules buildprep" ?
<Tonio_> ah autoconf issue.......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can I look at yout source package ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I have time to check today
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i know it doesent what i'm getting at is with or without it 
<imbrandon> it still dident like autoconf 2.6
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea Riddell has the tarball 
<imbrandon> Tonio_: pong
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Tonio_> Riddell: url please ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: svn koffice or latest available tarball ?
<imbrandon> neither afaik an unavail tarbal
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/koffice-1.5.92.tar.bz2
<Riddell> but that's top secret
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying a package :)
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~/devel/koffice/koffice-1.5.92$ make -f Makefile.cvs
<imbrandon> This Makefile is only for the CVS repository
<imbrandon> This will be deleted before making the distribution
<imbrandon> ./admin/cvs.sh: 653: --version: not found
<imbrandon> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<imbrandon> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<imbrandon> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<imbrandon> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> dident mean to paste in here, but thats the error
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the patch isn't appylied......
<imbrandon> and YES i have autoconf installed
<imbrandon> Tonio_: it shouldent need it
<imbrandon> Tonio_: it has the new admin/
<Tonio_> imbrandon: cvs.sh refers to autoconf 2.6 ?
<imbrandon> yes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah.........
<Tonio_> very strange.......;
<Tonio_> okay I'll have a look
<imbrandon> yup
<Tonio_> imbrandon: any specific problems with patches we already have ? just earn time packaging
<imbrandon> there were 2 in debian/patches/common that dident apply but the rest are ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great, thanks
<imbrandon> ( using the debain dir from kubuntu.org from 1.6 beta 1 )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay thanks for the info
<Tonio_> imbrandon: used pbuilder ?
<imbrandon> yes
<Tonio_> cause if you built it locally, you probably should have done a "export autoconf=autoconf"
<Tonio_> ah......
<Tonio_> sometimes I get issues if I don't do that before a debuild
<Tonio_> but if it's pbuilder it should be okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay I'm building, will let you know
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the first point is that ALL patches are applyed here.......;
<Tonio_> imbrandon: did you touch the source somehow ?
<imbrandon> nope
<Tonio_> imbrandon: weird.......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I don't have any issue with any patch
<imbrandon> ok then i was thinking of something else
<imbrandon> i have built alot of packages the last days
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/13
<imbrandon> point is did the configure script get generated ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the build is slow :) will tell you in a minute
<Tonio_> imbrandon: one thing is sure : fakeroot debian/rules buildprep works......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so the build should work too
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/14
<Tonio_> imbrandon: works.........
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<imbrandon> sorry ? heh
<Tonio_> sorry to tell you that I can't reproduce your issue ;)
<Tonio_> I would have prefer to reproduce and correct that with you, that's the point
<imbrandon> no worries, i'm starting with a freash build now .....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: maybe recreate your pbuilder....... I don't know
<imbrandon> its was BEFORE i even got into pbuilder
<imbrandon> nvm
<Tonio_> ah......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well if it works here, better not waste your time, I'll send the packages to Riddell
<imbrandon> Tonio_: for all 3 arches on all dapper and edgy ?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, no, point :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: isn't there a build system for this ?
<imbrandon> hehe if it builds for you fine i'll make the rest
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you mean all kubuntu packages are done manually ?????????
<imbrandon> the ones for kubuntu.org are 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah....... configure not found :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<imbrandon> yea ......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay I see, what we have to do is a buildprep
<Tonio_> did you do that ?
<imbrandon> ok now NOT in pbuilder run
<imbrandon> make -f Makefile.cvs
<imbrandon> thats what makes the configure script
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope I'm running buildprep instead
<Tonio_> better since it applies patches before generating files
<Riddell> I'm sure I've already said this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and you're right :) it works very nicelly :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you give the lesson, I only repeat :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: try ""fakeroot debian/rules buildprep"
<imbrandon> yea i applied the pacthes and tried it that way too
<Riddell> Tonio_: pst, "make -f"
<imbrandon> i did that yesterday .....
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<imbrandon> make -f debian/rules buildprep .......
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum what is the difference ? works nicelly the way O do too :)
<Riddell> with fakeroot :)
<imbrandon> err yea dots at the wrong end
<Riddell> Tonio_: needs debian/rules to be executable and the #! line to be there
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it looks like it is already there since it works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but okay, your solution is more generic
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> yop bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> I'm getting mad with vbuilletin upgrade......... templates are a pain to get sync
<Tonio_> and pureftpd definitly sucks.......
<imbrandon> ok either way buildprep is not likeing my autoconf either
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, try this : "export autoconf=autoconf && fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep"
<Tonio_> maybe that'll work
<imbrandon> no change
<Tonio_> I sometimes get issues with $autoconf undefined......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: grmpf, that sucks.......
<Tonio_> very strange
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, just FYI, Kamion has uploaded oem-config-1.4, i'll test tomorrow's build.
<Riddell> abattoir: saw that, great stuff
<Jucato> wow abattoir's alive...
<Tonio_> Riddell: once build is over do you want the files ? I assume yes....
* abattoir wonders what was so great about it :P, anyway, thanks a lot :)
<abattoir> Jucato: passively
<imbrandon> Tonio_ / Riddell : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/15
<Tonio_> imbrandon: HEY, DON'T USE MY WEBSERVER !!!!!!!!! ^_^
<imbrandon> lol
<Jucato> heh
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, I must say I don't understand......
<imbrandon> look at the bottom , the last 2 commands
<imbrandon> and i JUST untared it again to make sure all was clean
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you paste $autoconf --version
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: looks like a local issue, but that's, I must say, very bizarre :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: your eaccellerator link is broken, nice page :] 
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i only have one autoconf installed
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah ? thanks for the info :)
<imbrandon> and that is at the bottom of that paste
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> kwwii_: nice work!
<imbrandon> ello danimo 
<danimo> hi imbrandon
<Riddell> imbrandon: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/koffice_1.5.92.orig.tar.gz being uploaded (8 mins to go)
<imbrandon> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> fdoving: the link is correct now
<fdoving> :)
<imbrandon> rm -rf *
<imbrandon> err
<Tonio_> imbrandon: wanna test my package ? configure runs, so it should be okay
<imbrandon> i'll grab the new tarbal from Riddell and try it first
<imbrandon> then we'll go that way
<jdong> Hobbsee: you rang?
<Hobbsee> jdong: yeah, status of kopete in dapper backports, if the bug got fixed
<jdong> Hobbsee: will check up on that
<danimo> edgy looks very nice now
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<jdong> Jucato: flash should be fixed, the build went through at least
<danimo> I'd like to get a working usb key hotplug back :)
<danimo> kde reacts on the hal event
<danimo> but doesn't actually mount anything, and errors out
<Jucato> jdong: ok I'll try it out
<imbrandon> Riddell: you headed to dublin today ?
<Jucato> jdong: of course it hasn't hit dapper-backports yet, has it?
<jdong> Jucato: it should have? :)
<Jucato> hm.. I'll try connecting directly to archive.ubuntu.com...
<Jucato> coz it's not working here...
<jdong> it might still be a bit before it shows up on archive
<jdong> I just noticed that it passed through buildd
<Jucato> jdong: ah... that was what I was asking heheh... what's the package name so I could check?
<jdong> flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> jdong: I mean the version? (7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 is the one that's not working, right?)
<jdong> corect
<jdong> ubuntu2~dapper1 is working
<Jucato> ah ok. I'll check it once in a while to see if it's there already :P
<imbrandon> Riddell: tar uploaded all the way? i'm a grab it , hope so 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudn't we plan a new kubuntu-meeting ?
<Hobbsee> could be a plan
<Hobbsee> what are we saying?
<imbrandon> that the sky is yellow and the grass is purple .... ;)
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Hobbsee> yellow sky would be cool
<imbrandon> purple grass would be too
<crimsun> please, we don't want a gnome-ish colour scheme
<imbrandon> heh i might gimp someting up why koffice compiles
<Tonio_> next week would be good to get beta feedback
<imbrandon> crimsun: hahaha
<imbrandon> purple and yeallow are gnomish ?
<imbrandon> yellow*
<imbrandon> next thurs at 2100 UTC ? any objections ?
<crimsun> no, it was a side-long shot at the slightly garish colours
<imbrandon> Riddell Tonio_ Hobbsee  ^^^
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wont like it
* Jucato reads...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: perfect for me
<imbrandon> crimsun: ahhh hehe
<Hobbsee> er, can you revisit this tomorrow?  i'll have gotten shifts for work by then, so will know what's going on
<Tonio_> imbrandon: although tuesday would be better in my view
<Jucato> what won't I like? yellow? purple? :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ok we'll "tentively" plan it for then pending your schedules from work
<imbrandon> sound good ?
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking of saying "push it later"
<Hobbsee> also, jjesse will probably want to come too
<Hobbsee> (seeing as i'm not at uni next week, i dont have such a tight schedule)
<imbrandon> well later would put Riddell at the wee hours of the morning
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> we'll find something
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> true
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I could probably get up that early again, no biggie (I'm not that important :P )
<Hobbsee> sure you are
<Jucato> well, at least not YET :P
<Jucato> *evil laugh*
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw that tar worked perfect for me this time, its building now on 2 machines to test ( i386 and amd64 edgy on both ) if it builds fine i'll start all the other builds
<imbrandon> Riddell: you said something about it might not build on ppc ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hey now, i'm the one taking over the world :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: due to ruby?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: that only affects 64bit ppc afaik 
<imbrandon> not sure
<Jucato> ok... I'm satisfied with one continent, just not Australia :P
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> hehe
* imbrandon claims north america
<Jucato> heh
<imbrandon> bwhahah
<Jucato> I bet you'd claim wherever the largest mt.dew factory is located :P
<imbrandon> gah well i thought i was perfect
<imbrandon> jesus
<imbrandon> man i'm going mad over this
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<imbrandon> heya Mez 
<Mez> heya
<Mez> imbrandon, get main upload yet ?
<Hobbsee> hi Mez 
<imbrandon> Mez: yupers
* Mez waves at sarah
<Hobbsee> he did, he's very important now
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: not anymore than before ;( i just can break alot more systems
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> sure you ar
<Hobbsee> e
<crimsun> stop breaking stuff in main!
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: first time I heard you called by your first name :P
<Mez> imbrandon: do you reckon it might be possible for you to put thourgh a UVF request for katapult
<imbrandon> Jucato: she is every once ina  while ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: Mez likes doing that.
<imbrandon> Mez: i can try, got a changelog for me
<Jucato> it's nice to hear it once in a while :P
<crimsun> beta freeze was yesterday...
<imbrandon> yea it has to be important for beta
<Mez> imbrandon: it's pretty much stuff thats in as patches in the ubuntu
<imbrandon> ahh hrm, well they are only wanting uploads atm to fix broken stuff for the beta atm
<imbrandon> so if it can wait , it would probably be better to
<imbrandon> but if not we can try
<Mez> imbrandon, you on edgy now ?
<imbrandon> yup
<Mez> can you do me a favour- y ou running katapult ?
<imbrandon> sure and yes
* Jucato feels the katapult-amarok bug coming up...
<Mez> Jucato, no
<Mez> imbrandon, type a few letters for a program
<Jucato> heh... :)
<Mez> then hit backspace
<Mez> how many chars does it delete ?
<imbrandon> haha 2
<imbrandon> 2 at a time
<Mez> f00k
<Hobbsee>  2
* imbrandon never noticed that before
<Hobbsee> oh, so *that's* why my backspace never works the way i thought
<imbrandon> heh
<Mez> It appeared for some reason ...
<Mez> imbrandon, can you download the latest bzr version and check if that does the same ?
<imbrandon> Mez: yea but it will be a while before i have the cpu cycles to compile it, koffice is curning away atm
<Mez> imbrandon - how about I poke you a deb over ?
<imbrandon> Mez: that would be perfect
<imbrandon> i'm on my i386 box atm
<Mez> ;)
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Jucato> nice... 2 characters at a time... :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: no ruby on ppc edgy so it won't build there
<Mez> Riddell: have you any idea where that bug came from ? the first time I saw it was on your lappy
<imbrandon> ok i'll just do the amd64 and i386 on dapper/edgy then, well do the ppc ones later
<Riddell> imbrandon: make sure all the files are installed before you start on dapper
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> Mez: what bug?
<imbrandon> Riddell: start katapult , type kate and then backspace
<Mez> Riddell: double bakspace in katapult
<imbrandon> deletes 2 chars at a time
<Riddell> Mez: I've no idea where it came from no
<Mez> Riddell: I blame you for it - lol :D
<Mez> imbrandon, get that ?
<imbrandon> grabbing it now
<Tonio_> imbrandon: my build failed........ no left space on device, after one hour :'(
<imbrandon> Mez: still fails ( and doesnt have the new colors heheh )
<imbrandon> err doublebackspaces
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: you mean not all devels have 600 gig harddrives :)
* kwwii_ changes computers...brb
<Mez> imbrandon: noone sent me the patch for the new colours ;)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: not on my laptop unfortunately ;)
<imbrandon> Mez: ahhh 
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i have a build going now, we'll see how it gos
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great
<imbrandon> i have 2 gig ram 2 gig swap and a 160+ gig hdd, i better not run outa space ;)
<imbrandon> ( on this box )
<imbrandon> Riddell: is there a way to tell if all the files are install AFTER the deb is built ?
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> you're not using pbuilder are you?
<imbrandon> Riddell: i am for this build, should i not be ?
<Riddell> you won't be able to do anything if it goes wrong
<Riddell> changes are there's some new file that has been added, or one removed
<imbrandon> ahh shiznit, right , ok /me stops it
<Riddell> built it in a chroot first on 1 platform, fix any problems then do the final thing in a pbuilder if you want to be sure
<imbrandon> right ... i wasent thinking
<imbrandon> no biggie it wasent too far
<imbrandon> woot finaly to the gcc compiling part heh, now we're getting somewhere
* Riddell hugs imbrandon 
<imbrandon> i figured out the configure problem too i think, not sure , but i dident have automake1.9 installed
<imbrandon> anyhow its /actualy/ building now, e.g gcc/g++ is churning .... so now to grab a bit to eat and wait
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon hugs Riddell back 
* Jucato sees a lot of hugging... :)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pong
<Riddell> although in British English it's called Table Tennis
<abattoir> heh :P
<Mez> Riddell: ok, with bug 60136, I'm working on a fix - but checking the version number is a huge PITA
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60136
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> Riddell: should I just assume they have the latest version of katapult ?
<Mez> s/katapult/amarok/
<Riddell> Mez: sure, we just can't backport it then
<Mez> Riddell: hmm... true
<imbrandon> Riddell: sure we can becosue if they have -backports enabled then they ahve the new amarok tooo
<Mez> but check a string >=1.4.2 (which could include SVN versions) is a large PITA
<Mez> Riddell: plus we're going to get people moaning about it on other systems than ubuntu
<Mez> Riddell: know any easy way to check the version number (which we can easily get as a qstring) is better
<Riddell> imbrandon wins, just ignore people using old amarok
<Mez> actually... wouldnt string comparison work ?
<Riddell> amarok --version
<imbrandon> is there a dcop way to get the version ?
<Mez> dcop amarok player version
<Mez> will return the version
<Mez> but comparison check against it ....
<Mez> imbrandon, can you do this please
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "select count(*) from admin where noption 
<Mez> <maxx_k> = 'Database Devices Version'"
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~$ dcop amarok collection query "select count(*) from admin where noption <maxx_k> = 'Database Devices Version'"
<imbrandon> returns nothing
<Mez> imbrandon, whoops
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "select count(*) from admin where noption = 'Database Devices Version'"
<imbrandon> returns 1
<Mez> sweet
<Mez> that means you're using a dynamic collection
<imbrandon> hehe ok
<imbrandon> forgive me for being ignorant , i ahvent looked at a single line of katapult code but when you send the url cant you "dcop amarok player version" and do a if/else for amarok >=1.4.2 and still keep the old way for the other ?
<imbrandon> Mez: ^^
<imbrandon> i mean worst case convert the string to a int or someting easy to compare
<imbrandon> etc
<Mez> 1.4.2 = ! int
<Mez> imbrandon : I'm planning on keeping the old way
<imbrandon> okies ;)
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "select count(*) from admin where noption = 'Database Devices Version'"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how is the build going this time ?
<Mez> returns 1 for >=1.4.2 0 for <1.4.2
<imbrandon> Tonio_: looks like its gonna work this time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: great
<imbrandon> Tonio_: still building obviously ;)
<Tonio_> same for me......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: shouldn't we build from the same source package ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i'm building from Riddell's and plan to do all the required ones for kubuntu.org once i make sure all the files are installed
<imbrandon> soo yea its the same sources
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no need that I finish the build then ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: nope , not unless you just want to
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no ;)
<Jucato> g'night abattoir, Hawkwind, imbrandon, Riddell, Tonio_
<imbrandon> Tonio_: ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal: i just know you want to go though my music collection and add all the album art ;) ( just teasin )
<nixternal> i already did mine
<nixternal> it wasn't fun
<nixternal> i got to the point on some of them i just took the default ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> was there a recent xorg update?
<nixternal> when i rebooted, x didn't start up...no errors either, but i could alt+f1, get to cli, and then startx with no problem
<nixternal> and now it looks like i am running 1600x1200, where as before 1600x1200 actually looked like 1280x1024
<imbrandon> sounds like that kernel issue hobbsee had, but you two are the only ones to have noticed it
<nixternal> actually..the kernel upgrade hasn't been done yet
<nixternal> they were held back
* nixternal has to increase text size here, can barely see it
<imbrandon> heh i run 1600x1200 all the time ;)
<imbrandon> and still not big enough, i need a big screen monitor
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i do too, or at least i thought i did
<nixternal> this is a 21" sony
<nixternal> i could still use more realestate
<imbrandon> mine is a 20inch compaq something
<nixternal> its a dually setup, the 2nd is a samsung syncmaster 955df
<nixternal> which i would go right ahead and say was the best crt ever made
* seaLne waves from akademy
<Mez> imbrandon/Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi
<Mez> Riddell; once I've finished this patch for the katapult/amarok bug - will you push it to katapult ?
<Mez> s/to katapult/to main/
<Mez> It's a critical bugfix for edgy
<Mez> bug 601363
<Mez> bug 60136
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60136 in katapult "Katapult doesn't work with Amarok >= 1.4.2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60136
<Riddell> for some definition of critical :)
<Mez> Riddell .... huh ?
<imbrandon> Mez: pong
<imbrandon> as long as Riddell says its cool yea
<imbrandon> gonna grab some food , bbiab
<imbrandon> seaLne: woohoo , tell all the kde peeps hi ;)
* nixternal waves from Banff, AB
* nixternal goes golfing
<imbrandon> wow koffice does take a while, 2.5 hours later still chugging along
<Riddell> imbrandon: feel me pain :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: hehehe
<imbrandon> wow Riddell i was just reading about icecream
<imbrandon> can that be used with packageing too ?
<imbrandon> looks cool becouse of the cross compile stuff, i can make my ppc laptop use the x86 machines 
<imbrandon> even though the ppc lappy is slow(er)
<Riddell> imbrandon: it's hard to use, since setting make -j 5 in debian/rules will kill the buildds
<imbrandon> ahh right
<imbrandon> same problem with distcc
<imbrandon> i seen some hacks to make hooks in pbuilder to dynamicly add it , but would probably run into the same problems
<imbrandon> woot looks like koffice is finishing up
<imbrandon> its running the install scripts ;)
<kwwii> erm, in which package are the window buttons for kubuntu on dapper?
* kwwii tries to update the dapper laptop to at least look like edgy
<Riddell> kwwii: same one, kwin-style-crystal
<Riddell> it'll be a patch in debian/patches
<kwwii> Riddell: so what do I have to do to patch it?
<kwwii> I bet I have done this three times already and still do not remember
<Riddell> kwwii: just get the edgy sources and debuil them
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kwin-style-crystal/1.0.1-0ubuntu6
<kwwii> Riddell: killer, thanks
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc  to unpack those
<kwwii> Riddell: actually, it seems that apt-get source does that for you already
<kwwii> or?
<Riddell> kwwii: if you're on dapper it'll get you the dapper sources
<Riddell> but yes, it'll run dpkg-source -x for you
<kwwii> Riddell: well, I just wanted to be able to put the new pics in the right dir and build it on dapper
<kwwii> and debuild fails at that patch
<kwwii> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_01_branch.diff at level 0...1...2...failure.
<kwwii> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Error 1
<Riddell> kwwii: try getting the edgy sources and compiling normally with your new images
<Riddell> edgy should take the images and do the right thing, dapper needed manual compiling of the images
<danimo> kwwii: nice artwork. me likey!
<kwwii> danimo: cool, good to hear it!
<Riddell> ok, I'm off to ireland, see you there
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<kwwii> have a safe trip
<danimo> bye Riddell
<danimo> kwwii: when is your flight?
* danimo envys you guys
<kwwii> tomorrow from frankfurt at 16:20
<kwwii> danimo: you won't be at akademy this year?
<danimo> kwwii: no, I have exams pending next week
<kwwii>  oh, tooo bad
<danimo> kwwii: the last one on friday
<danimo> kwwii: so all of akademy is spoiled
<kwwii> guess those are more important
<danimo> kwwii: I will be at the anniversary party in stuttgart though
<kwwii> cool
<danimo> kwwii: yeah, me too, otherwise I wouldn't be sitting here ;)
<danimo> kwwii: waiting for friends to call that I was _supposed_ to meet tonight
<kwwii> ;-)
<imbrandon> kwwii: you just want this for your self ?
<imbrandon> ( the artwork )
<kwwii> imbrandon: I built it already
<kwwii> imbrandon: trying to get my laptop to look like edgy even though it is dapper
<imbrandon> ahh ok, i was gonna say i could make a dapper deb for ya ;)
<kwwii> so that I can show it to mark :-)
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<imbrandon>  Riddell should have a edgy lappy there
<kwwii> yeah, but his laptop looks ugly
<kwwii> :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> make sure and use the pannel image ;)
<imbrandon> and update your dapper to kde 3.5.4 ;)
<kwwii> yeah, I think mark will like that a lot
<kwwii> kde 3.5.4 is running on it
* imbrandon made his ppc lappy look like winxp ;)
<imbrandon> i showed you those screenshots dident i ?
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> I make my osx look like linux a lot
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> :-)
<imbrandon> yea i did that too
<imbrandon> at one time
<imbrandon> but i dident like it quite as much
<imbrandon> seemed to "right" hehe
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> i had / have the xp theme down to where to honestly cant tell your on kde
<imbrandon> except for the app names
<kwwii> hehe, my problem is that I do not know XP at all
<imbrandon> i mean pixle for pixle , windeco, menus , startbar etc
<kwwii> I actually like the idea of a bigger start menu button
<imbrandon> yea
<two-face> anyone awake in here?
<fdoving> partly.
* DaSkreech smacks his lips and rubs his eyes
<DaSkreech> Now there is
<two-face> kubuntu knot3 fails at boot time for me, right after the initrd gets unpacked
<DaSkreech> Installed or Live CD?
<two-face> liveCD
<imbrandon> try with acpi=off as a kern option 
<imbrandon> afk heading to the store
<two-face> acpi would cause such a mess?
<two-face> hmm
<imbrandon> two-face: yup , it does on one of my hp's
* imbrandon is really afk now
<two-face> anyone booted knot3 with nforce4 ?
<jdong> nvidia mobos... *shudder*
<imbrandon> two-face: yea i have no problems with mine
<imbrandon> jdong: what ?
<jdong> imbrandon: I've had bad *nix luck with nforce chipsets
<jdong> imbrandon: my nforce3 shuttle boots linux fine, but pukes on all BSD variants
<imbrandon> jdong: i'm sorry, i've had great lick with them
<two-face> imbrandon: sata_nv driver
<jdong> imbrandon: maybe it's shuttle's fault then... or the BIOS
<jdong> ACPI behaves erratically with non-modern linux kernels, too
<two-face> it is a shuttle
<imbrandon> and i can assume you debuged them and submitted reports too ? 
<jdong> imbrandon: who, me?
<imbrandon> jdong: yes, you would be the one complaining ;)
<jdong> I found the exact kernel panic tracebacks on freebsd mailing lists, and it's apparently fixed in 7-current
<imbrandon> ahh great , then whats the problem ?
<jdong> imbrandon: 7-current is, umm, 7-current, not 6-stable :)
<imbrandon> jdong: and ? just means it hasent been widely tested yet, you cant expect things to be out in 30 minutes ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: bottom line, I am not 100% inclined to worship nvidia mobos as linux friendly, unlike their GPU's
<jdong> imbrandon: and from what I gather on lkml, nvidia wasn't too friendly with forcedeth and sata_nv's development
<imbrandon> ok , and bottom line was that earlier comment was in no way constructive
<gnuton> Hi
<jdong> in fact, I don't think sata_nv will get NCQ support for that reason
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> hello gnuton 
<jdong> oh great, imbrandon is forcing all of my comments to be constructive
<gnuton> hellp imbrandon, jdong! 
<imbrandon> jdong: no , but it helpes when someone is asking for help
<gnuton> hello, soory :)
<imbrandon> i'm not forcing anything
<jdong> <mindcontrol> I LOVE THE NEW PANEL BACKGROUNDS </mindcontrol>
<jdong> <mindcontrol> THEY LOOK EXTREMELY SEXY </mindcontrol>
<Tm_T> ok
* gnuton reboot edgy
<jdong> gnuton: what's up
<two-face> what componant do I need to file a bug against?
<imbrandon> two-face: depends on the problem 
<Tonio_> can someone confirm that bug : kopete crashes when clicking on a http link ?
<imbrandon> whats going on ?
<two-face> imbrandon: the one i described
<imbrandon> and i asked did you try the acpi thing ?
<two-face> imbrandon: didn't work
<two-face> imbrandon: well, at least I could read the error this time
<jdong> two-face: most likely it's gonna be against linux-source-2.6.17
<imbrandon> whats the error ?
<two-face> imbrandon: IRQ 10 disabled, but I coud see "[sata_nv] "
<two-face> jdong: ok
<imbrandon> ok , but again what was the error
<two-face> jdong: through launchpad?
<jdong> two-face: you're gonna have to get a more descriptive error mesage first
<two-face> imbrandon: there was no real error message, only 4 lines of kernel output which I did not write down
<jdong> two-face: you need to boot your kernel verbosely then
<two-face> jdong: I'll try to reproduce
<two-face> jdong: what parameter for this?
<imbrandon> two-face: ok write them down and file a bug against the kernel-source , thats the best you can hope for without more info
<jdong> verbose maybe?
* jdong guesses
<imbrandon> no
<jdong> noquiet? ;)
<imbrandon> you take the quite off the kernel parms
<jdong> can you do that with gfxboot?
<jdong> I didn't recall it exposing the cmdline
<imbrandon> sure
<two-face> imbrandon:ok
* jdong pops knot3 amd64 into his shuttle
<imbrandon> you hit f6 at the menu just like the onscreen options say
<fdoving> hmm.. guidance mountconfig kcm module doesn't work.
<jdong> seems to boot fine here
<fdoving> the standalone 'mountconfig' program works though.
<jdong> but I have IDE hard drives
<two-face> ok i'll try that
<two-face> BBL
<Tonio_> can someone please confirm bug 61930
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61930 in kopete "Freeze when clicking a URL." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61930
* jdong patiently waits for Ubugtu link
<jdong> grr, that requires me to go into kde and kopete
<jdong> brb
<jdong> now, all I need is a url... via kopete
<jdong> anyone want to gmail-prod me or something?
<Tonio_> jdong: anthony.mercatante@jabber.fr
* jdong not on jabber... gmail or aim :(
<imbrandon> gmail == jabber silly
<Tonio_> gmail and jabber are compatible aren't they ?
<jdong> Tonio_: same protocol , idfferent network , I thought
<imbrandon> nope
<jdong> nvm, got one
<jdong> all I have to do is talk to myself :)
<Tonio_> jdong I think the networks are linked now
<Tonio_> a few month ago :)
<jdong> Tonio_: works
<jdong> opened up in my browser just fine
<imbrandon> works fine here too
<Tonio_> okay let's talk to me somehow :)
<jdong> k
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Tonio_> strange........
<Tonio_> very strange
<Tonio_> edgy up to date ?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Tonio_> okay so I assume my profile has an issue
<Tonio_> it is not kopete config since I already removed it
<jdong> using up to date edgy
<jdong> and you are offline apparently
<Tonio_> okay so that's local issue........ I should have wait before reporting
<Tonio_> jdong my kopete just crashed, hehe
<jdong> LOL
<Tonio_> okay now I see you
<Tonio_> I didn't restart since this morning's kdebase update.......; maybe that can explain
<Tonio_> let's restart kde
* jdong is thoroughly amused by edgy's use of GCC SSP :)
<jdong> but with imbrandon around, 
<jdong> I'll keep that amusement to myself
<jdong> so how'd it go, Tonio_?
<Tonio_> it works......... I just had to reload kde.......
<Tonio_> weird
<jdong> weird
<imbrandon> kdebase update *cough*
* jdong hands imbrandon some opiate cough suppressants
* kwwii boots into osx, brb
* jdong wishes he had a macbook to boot OSX with
<imbrandon> sell ya my ibook 
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> pfft :)
<jdong> btw, how do I get kopete to be a bit more aggressive in maintaining a connection?
<jdong> after about 20 hours it tends to lose its connectivity , and doesn't attempt to reconnect on its own
<jdong> gaim also loses the connection at the same intervals, but it reconnects on its own
<imbrandon> dunno i dont use it
<jdong> :-/
<imbrandon> i'm sure its a setting in the config
<imbrandon> poke arround ;)
<jdong> hehehe, that's almost as much fun as searching for weird phrases in the apt database
<imbrandon> grrrrrrrrrr
<kwwii> man changing dapper to look like edgy is a lot of work
<kwwii> and you really see the difference
<imbrandon> heh
<fdoving> is it alot of work to move the kubuntu part of the edgy usplash to the left so that the beginning of the K alligns with the start of the progressbar?
<kwwii> ahhh, where is Tonio
<kwwii> imbrandon: do you have the latest updates for edgy?
<imbrandon> yup
<kwwii> do your inactive windows get transparent?
<imbrandon> no
<kwwii> whew
<kwwii> cool
<imbrandon> thats turned off by default iirc cuz it dont work well with all vid cards
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> and I was afraid I put it back in with my change to kwincrystalrc
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> man, I did a lot of work recently :p
<kwwii> the panelbg looks great with the window deco gradients, I think
<kwwii> mark wanted to do that with gnome and everyone complained
<imbrandon> heh yea i like it alot
<imbrandon> adds that extra polish
<imbrandon> and hell its not like it takes up cpu or soemthing
<kwwii> I think that we should turn the shadowed text in the titlebar back on though
<kwwii> it looks much better on my laptop
<imbrandon> hrm i like it both ways
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> and on my laptop the active window deco looks totally blue
<kwwii> not purple at all
<imbrandon> on edgy it looks grey
<imbrandon> on both my lappy and desktop
<kwwii> the active window? the inactive window should look almost gray
<imbrandon> ohh yea the inactive
<imbrandon> yea the active on a lcd looks a little bluer but imho it looks better
<imbrandon> just gives that hint of purple
<imbrandon> gradient looks better on the lcd too
<kwwii> actually, I like them better on my other mac :p
<kwwii> thank god I did not make this theme on the laptop
<kwwii> and now I know why the earlier stuff was "way too purple" for people
<ryanakca> ?
<imbrandon> hehe
* ryanakca wonders why amarok + last.fm streams doesn't work anymore...
<imbrandon> seem to work here ryanakca infact i was just listening to mine
<ryanakca> wierd...
<ryanakca> I get the "This feature is only available to Last.fm subscribers"... 
<imbrandon> did you put your lastfm account info in ?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: yep :)
<imbrandon> did you upgrade and not reboot ?
* imbrandon eyes tonio on that one
<ryanakca> it's a fresh install... right off the knot 3 CD
<imbrandon> and you have updated correct ?
<ryanakca> yes
<imbrandon> and rebooted since 
<imbrandon> correct ?
<ryanakca> I believe so
<imbrandon> make sure , you get weird bugs when you update without rebooting kde
<ryanakca> yes.. I did... I can rereboot though...
<ryanakca> imbrandon: does killing X count? I've done that several times as well
<kwwii> hell, on edgy you get wierd bugs sometimes even though you restart :p
<ryanakca> brb then
<imbrandon> lol
<ryanakca> meh... it's what I get for living on the edgy of insanity
<imbrandon> ahh i see what he was doing
<imbrandon> hahaha
<kwwii> is there some way to configure a printer?
* imbrandon waits for ryanaka
<imbrandon> kwwii: in the system setting , but i dunno /how/
<imbrandon> but i know you can
<kwwii> I have an HP printer and when I click on the Printers icon in systemsettings it terminates after a long pause
<imbrandon> oh wow 
<imbrandon> hrm
* nixternal is listening to "Berimbau" by DJ Hell on Munich Maschine [Amarok] 
<nixternal> that is a last.fm stream ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea he was trying to play a persoanl stream , i tried it and got the message
<imbrandon> its only for paying lastfm members
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> oh ya..that stuff
<nixternal> dude...banff, ab is absolutely beautiful
<nixternal> i want to move here
<imbrandon> ryanakca: you were trying to play the "personal" one right ?
<imbrandon> ryanakca: click engage --> lastfm --> group tag --> station , that works, the personal is for paying subscribers only as it states ;)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ah...
* ryanakca just lost his uptime :P
<imbrandon> well when you said "anymore ..." i thought you had done it before
<imbrandon> silly
<kwwii>  ryanakca: don't worry - the only people who care about that stuff are very young :p
<ryanakca> kwwii: *cough* *cough*
* ryanakca won't bother clarifying
<kwwii> my first day at suse I turned my computer off before I left...the next day I was yelled at
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> in the end I sat in a room with like 7 computers running all the time
<kwwii> I *had* to listen to music
<kwwii> or would have gone crazy
<ryanakca> hmmm... it's playing... but I don't hear anything.. and I'm not deaf (surprisingly, after all that bagpiping), nor are my speakers on mute
<ryanakca> kwwii: lol
<kwwii> ryanakca: I just had an issue in which I had to add the right kernel module to get my sound working
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the solution for kdeprint issue :)
<Tonio_> 4 days searching for this..........
<kwwii> Tonio_: Riddell is off to Dublin
<Tonio_> kwwii: okay
<ryanakca> kwwii: you aren't the only one who had that problem... someone else was talking to me about it... forget who though
<Tonio_> kwwii: is there a plan for a usplash background ? black is a bit .......... too black
<kwwii> Tonio_: we could put it on a solid color
<kwwii> perhaps #6569ae
<Tonio_> kwwii: we can try
<Tonio_> kwwii: isn't a real background image possible technically ?
<Tonio_> just asking :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: only if I would use a simple logo
<ryanakca> kwwii: see... kde notifications work... just not my music in amarok, or BBC threw FF
<Tonio_> kwwii: because of 256 colors ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yepp
<Tonio_> how many are you using currently ?
<kwwii> 256 colors for both the bg pic and the progress bar
<Tonio_> response : 256
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> let's try a background color......
<kwwii> Tonio_: do you know if the stuff I posted yesterday was included?
<kwwii> I really hope that we get the 640x480 theme in by beta, but Seveas had to make the code for it first
<DaSkreech> Hmm My edgy is only shoing half of the progress bar for installation
<Tonio_> kwwii: dunno, which stuff ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: the usplash with the smaller logo
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm about to upload new kds, so it is the moment to include it I think :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't think so, let me check
<kwwii> I think Jonthan did it last night
<DaSkreech> Who does ubiquity for KDE?
<kwwii> sime
<kwwii> erm
<Tonio_> * Improved uspash images from Ken Wimmer
<Tonio_> kwwii: by imbrandon
<Tonio_> today
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: riddell
<imbrandon> Tonio_: that was yesterday ;)
<kwwii> ahhhhhhhh!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!
<imbrandon> and yea i put your usplash images in 
<kwwii> he spelt my name incorrect :p
<imbrandon> ouch whoops
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so you did it ?
<Tonio_> yeah okay today, yesterday, that's the same.
<Tonio_> It is done :)
<kwwii> Kenneth Wesley Wimer II
<kwwii> therefor kwwii
<imbrandon> kwwii: FWIW i copied it from a Riddell changelog entry ;)
<kwwii> haha
<kwwii> I'll get that scottish bastard
<imbrandon> lol
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Ah Cool
<kwwii> make him buy me a drink
<imbrandon> i wondered what the hell kwwii  was hehe
<Seveas> Kenneth William Wimer II
<imbrandon> i always thought of the green fruit
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwwii> lots of people from the gnome-side-of-life often think that it means K World War II
<Seveas> LOL
<Tonio_> kwwii: LOL
<Seveas> btw: I'll be proposing another radical but neccessary usplash change when mjg59 is awake
<kwwii> Seveas: did you have a chance to look into the 640x480 theme?
<Seveas> to save space on the livecd
<Seveas> kwwii, not yet
<kwwii> Seveas: cool, let me at it :-)
<kwwii> I guess the beta is frozen by now
<Seveas> today was so hectic, I didn't even get to blog about eurooscon
<imbrandon> kwwii: yea it is 
<Tonio_> okay kdeprint issue resolved :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: ping ?
<_Sime_> hi
<Tonio_> _Sime_: just wanted to make a point with the patches fopr media/
<Tonio_> _Sime_: nothing I can do to help ?
<_Sime_> I don't understand. what are you trying to say?
<jdong> _Sime_: regarding my feedback on KubuntuKDEMedia, is getting the umount progress dialog back planned?
<jdong> IMO that's quite an important safety feature
<_Sime_> jdong: I haven't removed it. So I don't know what is happening there....
<jdong> _Sime_: can you reproduce that it's no longer there?
<jdong> or do I just have a screwed up system? :)
<Tonio_> _Sime_: is there a way I can test or help you to improve this ?
<_Sime_> jdong: I don't think I've ever seen it. :-/
<jdong> hmm
<Tonio_> _Sime_: is there a bug I can investigate .
<jdong> Tonio_: how about the unmounting issue I speak of
<_Sime_> I don't see it when I eject a CD. or with my usb thingy.
<Tonio_> jdong, let me read :)
<jdong> Tonio_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia, feedback, #2
<jdong> _Sime_: likewise; but dapper definitely has it :)
<_Sime_> maybe it only shows up when there is a lot of data to write back before unmounting.
<Tonio_> jdong let me try to reproduce
<jdong> _Sime_: umm, it never shows up :)
<_Sime_> a lot if dialogs in KDE have small time delays built in.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: true
<_Sime_> so that they don't flicker on the screen.
<jdong> _Sime_: the worst-case scenario I had was after unmount, it took a silent 30 seconds to fully sync
<Tonio_> it happens only when you are copying big amount of datas to the usb disk
<jdong> with 400MB of data in write cache
<jdong> and no progress dialog ever came up
<Tonio_> _Sime_, jdong I'm trying to reproduce
<Tonio_> _Sime_: I can confirm
<jdong> hmm, if that's the case perhaps this should go into launchpad
<_Sime_> I haven't changed anything there. But I think Riddell might have.
<jdong> where it can be properly marked and tracked
* ryanakca twiddles as he downloads 5.1GB of music over his network
<Tonio_> jdong maybe that kde 3.5.4 bug and not _Sime_ patches issue
<jdong> I really don't want to see Edgy release with this serious a bug
<_Sime_> didn't Riddell add a kind of firefox download manager thingy?
<jdong> Tonio_: right; perhaps it isn't _Sime_'s fault at all
<jdong> Tonio_: I could've sworn that dapper + kubuntu.org kde-354 worked
<_Sime_> Tonio_: you know what I am talking about?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: Riddell was planning in paris to add that for edgy.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: nope, I never heard about this
<ryanakca> _Sime_: dunno... just popping into the conversation... I know there's an extension for FF that's for FF + KGet...
<_Sime_> I'm not sure if it was completed.
<Tonio_> firefox download manager ?
<_Sime_> ryanakca: I'm talking about how FF uses 1 window to show the progress of mulitple downloads.'
<_Sime_> Riddell wanted the same idea for kioslaves and KDE.
<ryanakca> _Sime_: ah, kindof like opera?
<Tonio_> jdong what would be interesting is asking people on dapper to guess if the issue is on _Sime_'s patches or not
<Tonio_> _Sime_: you can add kget
<_Sime_> I'm not talking about kget.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yeah I know but the result is about the same.....;
<fdoving> _Sime_: i think the file copy/download dialogs has been on his todo for a long time.
<jdong> Tonio_: I filed bug 61946 so we don't forget about the issue....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<_Sime_> I don't know if it actually got into edgy..
<jdong> perferably I'd like to see it marked at a higher priority, too
<Tonio_> jdong okay
<Tonio_> jdong indeed that's very annoying
<Tonio_> I just tried and I removed the key since no popup and I lost the content
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah, indeed data loss is a real possibility
<Tonio_> yup
* ryanakca did that as well...
<Tonio_> jdong checked kde bts ?
* jdong remembers when GNOME had the same bug
<jdong> Tonio_: no, the kde bts scares me :)
<ryanakca> btw?
* jdong begs Tonio_ to check for him
<ryanakca> bts?
<_Sime_> Tonio_: if you have got nothing else to do this weekend, you could remove riddell's patch for the kio dialogs and see if that fixes the problem.
<jdong> ryanakca: bug tracker system
<ryanakca> ah
<Tonio_> _Sime_: true, will do
<Tonio_> _Sime_: let me check which patch is it
<_Sime_> I can't find the spec page for it...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: kdelibs patch I assume ?
<_Sime_> probably yes
* ryanakca should probably be reading a C++ book...
<Tonio_> _Sime_: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/16 this patch
<Tonio_> _Sime_: is that patch of any use since media:/ is not used anymore ?
<_Sime_> I don't know what it does exactly. But it does not sound like the patch we are looking for.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: hum...
<_Sime_> I just thought of something.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: yes ?
<_Sime_> Try that unmount test again, except this time open up media:/ and unmount it via media:/.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: but how ?
<Tonio_> it's the desktop icon ;)
<Tonio_> ah! let me check, I understand what you mean
<_Sime_> context menu?
<_Sime_> (I think that might be broken now.... media:/ i mean).
<_Sime_> I'm going to bed now. I'll try to have a look at this stuff this weekend.
<Tonio_> _Sime_: same issue
<Tonio_> so that probably not due to your patches
<_Sime_> doesn't work?
<Tonio_> no
<Tonio_> jdong_: you can reproduce the test, I get the same issue working in media:/
<Tonio_> _Sime_: so the last big issue is the /media/cdrom0 empty I assume ?
<Tonio_> _Sime_: when did riddell add the patch ?
<Tonio_> I don't find it
<Tonio_> kubuntu_57_nomediaioslave_fileio.diff maybe this one.......
<ryanakca> what file provides those little bars with polka dots on them that appear when you have your panel unlocked? it's vertical... has a black arrow on to top of it...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-23
<jdong> ryanakca: you mean morphine?
<jdong> or LSD?
<ryanakca> erm... no
<kwwii> now to get mol running on my dapper
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> good luck
<imbrandon> kwwii: 10.4 ?
<ryanakca> actually... I figured out how to get rid of them... other than by locking the pannel... I might decide to add it to kubuntu-default-settings, bbl
<kwwii> imbrandon: yepp
<kwwii> imbrandon: ever had it running?
<kwwii> mol, I mean
<kwwii> in mol, I mean
<imbrandon> kwwii: yea but you need a patch thats not in dapper ( or edgy ) 
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> i have it runnign right now matter of fact
<imbrandon> kwwii: you gonna set it up now ?
<kwwii> a kernel patch, I asuume?
<imbrandon> nope, just a replacement file before you run it the first time
<imbrandon> no compile needed
<kwwii> hrm, I thought about it
<kwwii> what chance do you think I have of succeeding?
<imbrandon> kwwii: lemme grab a soda and i can have you working in 10 minutes
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> I will at least try it
<kwwii> can't hurt
<imbrandon> that is if you already have a working osx install on another partition
<Tonio_> jdong if I have time before release to do this, I'll build kdebase and kdelibs without _Sime_ patches to compare...
<imbrandon> if not 10 minutes + osx install time
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kk brb one sec
<Tonio_> jdong but I'll test on my girlfriend's laptop before
<Tonio_> she has dapper :)
<jdong> Tonio_: k
<jdong> AHH NO CRAP
<jdong> DAMN
<n8k99> imbrandon: hey
<imbrandon> heya n8k99 
<imbrandon> wasup brotherman
<n8k99> imbrandon: were you able to install koffice on your ibook with edgy?
<imbrandon> it has ruby issues atm on ppc
<imbrandon> so yes but i did it before the problems started
<n8k99> is that the prob?
<imbrandon> yea ruby isnt installable
<imbrandon> it ftbs
<n8k99> oh really - ftbs?
<imbrandon> yea someone ( BenC ? ) is working on it atm i think
<imbrandon> but its the weekend so much probably wont get done till monday
<imbrandon> tbh
<n8k99> oh great then that could fix Bug #60333
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60333 in koffice "koffice installation problem in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60333
<imbrandon> yup
<n8k99> sweet!
<imbrandon> ftbs is faild to build from source
<imbrandon> failed
<n8k99> ah ha! thanx
<n8k99> i'm not as slow as i look, so i will catch on sooner or later ;)
<imbrandon> !ftbs is <reply> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<imbrandon> !ftbs is <reply> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<ubotu> I'll remember that, imbrandon
<imbrandon> there we go
<imbrandon> !ftbs
<ubotu> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<n8k99> so ruby ftbs on ppc under edgy? 
<imbrandon> kwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii: more music videos time
<imbrandon> now i see why you said your kids will inherit your nick , and just be kwwiii 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii and kwwiii and kwwiv
<imbrandon> ;)
<n8k99> kwii: the kdm screen is totally hot
<n8k99> oops, i forgot a w
<n8k99> i'll go stand in the corner now
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> n8k99: dont worry i spelled his name wrong in a changelog entry ( but i wasent the only one )
<imbrandon> ( real name )
<n8k99> d'oh! 
<n8k99> imbrandon: did i read that you just had a kid?
<imbrandon> n8k99: yea not to long ago
<imbrandon> tis my 4th ( 3rd with my wife )
<imbrandon> ;)
<n8k99> awesome- congrats!!
<imbrandon> thanks
<n8k99> BB!!
<n8k99> busy beaver - heh too bad the versions are past 'B' alreasdy!
<imbrandon> ?
<n8k99> non sequitor brain
<imbrandon> ;)
<n8k99> 17 month old in my lap does it to me
<imbrandon> hehehe
<kwwii> buahahaha
<kwwii> I can kill anything!
<kwwii> mol dies with this "Unimplemented store instruction 7C000FEC"
<imbrandon> hahha
<imbrandon> g4 ?
<kwwii> I should not have tried to make it full screen
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> my laptop usually works when it comes to this kind of thing
<imbrandon> there is something on one of the config about turning on g4 stuff too
<kwwii> I mean, it worked for a while
<imbrandon> ( e.g accelleration )
<kwwii> but I kept trying to get it to start fullscreen
<kwwii> and then it just quit
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> its becouse it knows you edited the configs with vi ;)
* imbrandon ducks
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> no shit
<imbrandon> mmmm music video's good , riaa bad
<imbrandon> not that i would ever pirate anything
<kwwii> funky, it starts again
<imbrandon> you do have a backup of the important stuff incase something go's really wrong right ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<n8k99> i found mol to be just totally weird and idiosyncratic
<kwwii> actually, yes
<imbrandon> n8k99: it is but its great too
<imbrandon> in the same sentance 
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> hehe! it is back again
<imbrandon> i've been using it a few weeks , beats rebooting for little stuff
<n8k99> i gave up on it in dapper, could not get the web drives to work
<kwwii> imbrandon: thanks so much for all the help
<imbrandon> kwwii: no worries, thanks for the great artwork ( and the hints at akademy heheheh )
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> if possible, I will say something
<imbrandon> n8k99: webdrives ?
<imbrandon> ;)
<n8k99> erm, drivers to tunnel to my wifi 
<imbrandon> PS is the main thing i use osx for so vpn i never tried, although i did get networking to work 
<n8k99> i would have only used mol to look at flash
<imbrandon> and helped kwwii get his running ;)
<imbrandon> n8k99: you just mean surfing the web? thats simple to setup
<kwwii> erm, imbrandon, on the mounted osx there is a thing saying I should update driveres
<kwwii> a mounted partition
<imbrandon> kwwii: yea install that thing on your desktop
<n8k99> that's the problem i kept running into
<imbrandon> kwwii: after its installed unmount and trow it away , it wont come back
<imbrandon> ( once you setup your networking in the system settings for en2 )
<n8k99> i installed those drivers everytime i started mol
<imbrandon> n8k99: did you ever setup the nic en2 in the system settings? after thats done it dosent try to mount that anymore
<n8k99> yeah - i followed the wiki page pretty closely
<imbrandon> heh the wiki is wrong for most of the stuff
<n8k99> some of the prob is i had tiger
<imbrandon> ( and dosent mention the nic setup )
<imbrandon> yea you need the patched bootx for tiger ( thats what i run , and kwwii  )
<kwwii> imbrandon: it seems to work find now...thanks for everything
<kwwii> s/find/fine
<n8k99> oh well, got no os x on this machine no more so no worries!
<n8k99> my only problem now days is Bug #60333
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60333 in koffice "koffice installation problem in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60333
<imbrandon> kwwii: no probs ;)
<n8k99> hey does that do that everytime you say a bug number?
<imbrandon> n8k99: yup and that will be fixed soonish
<imbrandon> ;)
<n8k99> fixed?
* imbrandon is writing up ideas for edgy+1 and thinking about some specs
<n8k99> i like that feature
<imbrandon> no i meanthe bug fixed
<imbrandon> not the bot ;)
<n8k99> oh right
<imbrandon> the bot works for alot of bug trackers
<imbrandon> bug kde #553453
<imbrandon> hrm whats a kde bug number ?
<n8k99> um, dunno
<imbrandon> bug kde #96867
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 96867 in general "amarok -p doesn't work kdm crash, but amarok can play if you call him with amarok %U" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96867
<n8k99> oh i see
<jdong> oww
<jdong> so that's what happens when I reverse the sense on a fork() loop.....
<imbrandon> debian #387490
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 387490 in apt-mirror "apt-mirror should check for download errors" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/387490
<imbrandon> n8k99: ^^ etc etc etc
<n8k99> gotcha
<n8k99> imbrandon: so is there an easy^w^w^w^w way to get konqueror to use javascript on ppc?
<imbrandon> install ibm java ? dunno
<imbrandon> i hate javascript ;)
<kwwii> so imbrandon, how do you mount your osx disk?
<imbrandon> serouisly never tried
<crimsun> (java is separate from javascript)
<imbrandon> kwwii: from linux ?
<jdong> java_script_ or java?
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, well, I want to share the files
<crimsun> if you need ppc java, I suggest the ibm jre/jdk
<jdong> crimsun: what, not patient enought to wait for GCJ to load :)
<imbrandon> ahh well you can only mount it read only from linux but "sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mount/point" should work as the kernel knows about HFS+ already
<imbrandon> kwwii: ^^
* jdong awaits the day when gcj becomes bearably slow
<n8k99> crimsun: thanks
<imbrandon> n8k99: plf should have some debs if you trust them ( i personaly use them and they seem fine ) for imb java on ppc
<imbrandon> ibm*
<n8k99> plf?
<kwwii> imbrandon: cool, never really tried
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> time for bed here
<imbrandon> penguin liberation front , repos with "questionable" licenced software like libdvdcss2 etc
<jdong> n8k99: repo of patent/copyright restricted stuff for ubuntu
<n8k99> oh right
<kwwii> see you all in a couple of days...flying to Dublin tomorrow
<imbrandon> kwwii: see ya
<imbrandon> kwwii: take care bro
<n8k99> kwwii:have fun stormin the castle
<imbrandon> btw hyia crimsun ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow dinner time for me , bbiab
<kwwii> hehe, see you in a day or two
<gnomefreak> i heard they are shutting down the plf repos :)
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Any idea as to why ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: something about the maintainer did want to deal with it any longer
<gnomefreak> i heard this from a not so reliable source
<imbrandon> its a team
<imbrandon> not one person
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Wow!  That really sucks.  I've used PLF for 4+ years as it's a big thing on Mandriva
<gnomefreak> i told you she wasnt so reliable :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<gnomefreak> shes more of a troll but shes trying
<Hawkwind> The PLF Ubuntu project is shutting down, due to lack of time of its maintainers. New volonteers are welcome.
<Hawkwind> Right on their home page
<Hawkwind> http://plf.zarb.org/
<imbrandon> there are a few maintainers left on https://launchpad.net/people/plf-ubuntu-contributors
<gnomefreak> it was something like that
<imbrandon> ok time for me to watch some tv, later yall
<Hawkwind> I hope someone or a few people decide to help out and keep it going.  PLF is a great source
<n8k99> later
<gnomefreak> later imbrandon 
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: go for it :)
<Hawkwind> Hah.  I wish I had the time but I don't unfortunately
<gnomefreak> i keep trying to learn packaging but i always end up being pulled in another direction
<jdong> not much packaging skill is needed for maintaining PLF, really
<jdong> warty-backports and hoary-backports used to encompass PLF-style packages
<jdong> it's mostly "backporting" from debian-marillat
<gnomefreak> jdong: you make it sound too easy
<jdong> gnomefreak: apt-get source FOO
<jdong> dpkg-buildpackage :)
<jdong> wow
<gnomefreak> no changing of files?
<jdong> gnomefreak: basically no
<n8k99> i got the kid to sleep now i need to do my algebra, might be back later
<jdong> changelog version number bump, if you so incline
* gnomefreak loving this
<jdong> in fact, the only thing that "needs" recompiling is libdvdcss*
<gnomefreak> is it still in plf?
<jdong> w32codecs actually you can just copy the deb :)
<jdong> gnomefreak: yes
<jdong> plf is virtually a backports-style recompile of debian-marillat packages
<jdong> at least the most useful part of PLF is
<gnomefreak> so its mostly download source upload source?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> and personally, gnomefreak, I would not worry about PLF at all
<gnomefreak> oh hell even i can do that
<jdong> MEPIS is shipping with PLF out of the box
<jdong> MEPIS will do something about it before we have to suffer
<gnomefreak> ah
<jdong> because without PLF, MEPIS is nothing over Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> we need an sutomatic file generater for packaging :( i dont mind so much changing the depends but its the other file that never works for me
<gnomefreak> s/sutomatic/automatic
* jdong doesn't want to get involved with PLF-y packages again, due to the legal liability
<jdong> unofficial backports was at once threatened with legal action, due to libdvdcss2 and sun-java
<gnomefreak> good point
<jdong> as I said, the effort level for producing the packages is not that high
<jdong> it's finding a host for it
<jdong> and accepting responsibility for providing the packages
<gnomefreak> who is this libarts1-audiofile?
* gnomefreak thinks imbrando^n's
<bzbb> I can't install kde in edgy, because, libarts1-audiofile: Depends: kdemultimedia-dev (< 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2) but 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Jucato> good afternoon Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<Jucato> ugh... /me is away...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: running away from me, are you?
<Hobbsee> :P
<bddebian> Tonio_: You awake? :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: unfortunately yes.... 6 AM in france........
<bddebian> Eeks :-(
<Tonio_> but I'll go in a few minutes, since I have to wake up at 9 :'(
<bddebian> Tonio_: Do you happen to know how far yakuake in Debian is from ours?
<Jucato> oooh...
<Tonio_> bddebian: nope
<bddebian> Tonio_: OK, thx
<Tonio_> bddebian: is there a big difference ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: you won't be going to the aKademy?
<Tonio_> Jucato: nope, I'm not a coder :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tonio_> I don't have anything to do with akademy
<bddebian> Doesn't appear to be but we have had a long string of working outside of the Debian package :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: yes, the point is I did the ubuntu package before debian had one
<Tonio_> they did their own, instead of porting mine
<Tonio_> bddebian: I simply continued to maintain my package....
<bddebian> Ah, hmm
<Jucato> ooh.. Debian-Ubuntu again....
<bddebian> Tonio_: Do you intend to keep doing so?
<Tonio_> bddebian: why not ? :)
<bddebian> Tonio_: OK, it's just on the merges list ;-)
<Tonio_> is it ?
<bddebian> Yep :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: I don't understand, we have the latest version packaged....
<Tonio_> bddebian: ah.....; maybe because my version is -0ubuntu1 and debian is -1
<Tonio_> the debian package is supposed to be more recent.....
<Tonio_> bddebian: bah..... do what you want, but that'll be a waste of time since yakuake looks like unmaintained now
<Tonio_> bddebian: there is not any reason to merge it appart from reducing the merging list of one line :)
<bddebian> Nice :-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: ho, just fyi, kdeprint should work now :)
<Tonio_> I fixed it toonight
<bddebian> Nice
<Tonio_> I really hope one day debian packagers will look at ubuntu before creating their own packages......
<Tonio_> such a waste of time is unacceptable.....
* Tonio_ beds
<Tonio_> good night bddebian, Jucato
<bddebian> Gnight Tonio_
<bddebian> Thx
<Jucato> night
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you upgraded lately?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> any problem with foomatic-db?
* Hobbsee is even on the -9 kernel
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> you mean, installing problem or running problem?
<Jucato> upgrading problem
<Jucato> adept notifier is saying that foomatic is available for upgrade, but I can't upgrade it because it says it will break something
<Hobbsee> it's adding new packages
<Hobbsee> you'll have to get adept to show you what it wants to do
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> pff...
<Jucato> hm... I click on "Full Upgrade" but it Request Upgrade for foomatic-db. It's marked upgradeable though... apt-get isn't being descriptive either...
<Hobbsee|Remote> pastebin what apt-get says
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> oh, "The following packages have been kept back: foomatic-db"
<Jucato> that's all there is
<Jucato> for both upgrade and dist-upgrade
<Jucato> hm.. could it be possible because I have universe and multiverse disabled?
<Hobbsee|Remote> unlikely, but possible
<Hobbsee|Remote> why have them disabled?
<Jucato> new install of Edgy... 
<Jucato> have done nothing but update it every day
<Jucato_> heh lucky guess...
<Jucato_> Hobbsee|Remote: linuxprinting.org-ppds && libgnutls12 <---- culprit packages. they're in universe
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Jucato_> is that normal? a main package requires universe packages in order to upgrade?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> but i believe they know about it, and are working on it
<Jucato_> ok. I just didn't hear about it. maybe they talked about it while we were sleeping :P
<Hobbsee> it was in #ubuntu-devel
<Jucato_> ah no wonder :)
* Jucato_ upgrades happily :)
<Jucato_> wb Hobbsee! 
<Jucato_> omg! there's two of you?!
<bzbb> hmm, I see a new fglrx 
<bzbb> I wonder if it will work
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> there has been for a while
<bzbb> it didn't download last time I updated, at around 10 pm est
<insanekane> Hobbsee: any idea re PyQt4 ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: nope
<Hobbsee> i got  my shift times though
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee, no more fights with the boss eh ?
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> no, fortunately
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> she was in a nice mood today
* Hobbsee almost passed out on the registers though :P
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee, i dont get it ... why is it that you work in a grocery supermarket ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: basically, because i worked there while i was still at school
<insanekane> Hobbsee, i mean you are pretty good at software ... arent there any software jobs ?
<Hobbsee> and i'm at uni at the moment, during the day
<Hobbsee> there are - i'm only learning c++ at the moment though
* Hobbsee is more of the managerial type
<insanekane> Hobbsee, hmm
<Jucato> you should get hired by Canonical :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, i wish :P  *g*
* Jucato thinks Hobbsee is more of the "dominatrix" type :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: to do what, is the interesting question
<insanekane> Hobbsee, why not ?
* Jucato ducks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: depends on the situation :P
<insanekane> Hobbsee, to do what you are already doing for Kubuntu
<Jucato> to do what you do best? managing :P
<Jucato> get hired to be Jono's assistant for Kubuntu :P
<insanekane> Jono ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: true.  i dont actually do that much.  a lot of universe stuff, some stuff in conjunction with jono, and to link the kubuntu stuff with the forums, is my latest mission
<insanekane> ah Riddell
<Jucato> jono bacon
<Hobbsee> insanekane: jono bacon == community manager
<insanekane> oh
<Hobbsee> or whatever the title is
<insanekane> i dont know jono bacon
<Jucato> general community manager I think...
<Jucato> or is he UCM too?
<insanekane> Hobbsee, universe stuff as in packaging right ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yeah, and fixing, and merging
<Hobbsee> not really original packaging
<Jucato> yeah she's a MOTU, too
<Hobbsee> insanekane: ideally, i'd be organising the kubuntu stuff, working with the various community people, figuring how we can integrate them better, working on the bug lists again - including getting lists of "must fix bugs" and leaving them to people like tonio_ to fix (as i dont have the coding knowledge to fix most of them)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Jucato> "ideally"?
<Jucato> isn't that what you're doing already? :P
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<insanekane> Hobbsee, and how much would that cost, ideally ?
<Hobbsee> okay, the ideally section is getting paid to do it :P
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Jucato> "figuring how we can integrate them better..." the Borg Queen
<insanekane> Hobbsee, scratch that ... wrong question :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i have ~24 hours to write that email
<Hobbsee> hmmm.
<Hobbsee> i woudlnt mind helping out with some of the MOTU stuff too, i dont know.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> my trouble now is that i just run out of time
<insanekane> Hobbsee, because of your job ?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: and uni, yes.
<kwwii> moin
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> so yesterday, after setting up my computer and getting everything working some update totally b0rked everything!
<Jucato> O_O
<kwwii> my X is now set to 640x480
<Jucato> ouch...
<kwwii> do *NOT* touch the administrator mode in dapper system settings
<kwwii> total shit
<kwwii> I am soooo pissed off
<kwwii> no network, no nothing
<Jucato> Dapper?
<kwwii> yepp
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> that shouldn't happen on a LTS release... :(
<Jucato> kwwii: you're not going to aKademy?
<kwwii> Jucato: 
<kwwii> yes
<kwwii> I am leaving in a bit
<kwwii> but now my computer is fscked
<Hobbsee> how the heck did that happen?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: does it still happen if you mv .kde/ out of hte way?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: it wrote over my xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> ah
<kwwii> how does one reconfigure X?
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kwwii> I know I will have to edit it per hand to really get the full resolution but 640x480 sucks
<kwwii> hehe, screw that howto
<kwwii> way too complicatied
<kwwii> find file per google, overwrite file, done
* Hobbsee thought that that contained a single command
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> that one
* kwwii reboots
* Hobbsee starts to wonder about the backports team.
<fdoving> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* Riddell checks in from ireland
<kwwii> yippee
<kwwii> an hour later (and half a pack of cigarettes) and it all works again
* kwwii knows how to write an xorg.conf in the meantime
<kwwii> and something nasty happened to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<kwwii> oh well, now I'll leave for Dublin
<kwwii> bye all
<fdoving> have a nice trip.
<kwwii> fdoving: thanks
<Jucato> hi Riddell! how's everything there?
<Riddell> busy busy
<Riddell> hmm, wonder where kwwii is
<Jucato> <kwwii> oh well, now I'll leave for Dublin <--- just about 10 mins ago
<Riddell> ah, missed that
<seaLne> he said he wouldn't get in till ~5
<hunger> join #akademy
<hunger> Sorry:-)
<seaLne> what is the program for pm called? after having to many before i don't have an applet now and can't see it in the menus?
<Tonio_> yo
<abattoir> seaLne: guidance-power-manager ?
<abattoir> hi Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> hey abattoir ;)
<fdoving> seaLne: is this edgy? i had a problem with guidance-power-manager not appearing at login. it's a hal problem actually. system.formfactor isn't set to 'laptop' as it should.
<Riddell> seaLne: it's just been moved to a new package, you will need to install it
<danimo> moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* danimo wishes he was in dublin
* Jucato wishes there were live feeds for akademy... :P
<seaLne> so what is the new package called?
* Hobbsee kicks jabber.org
<seaLne> Jucato: hopefully next year there will be
<Jucato> seaLne: really? that would be so kool! :)
<seaLne> was it 2 years ago that there were?
<Riddell> seaLne: guidance-power-manager :)
<Riddell> actually, it's not
<Riddell> kde-guidance-powermanager
<Jucato> heh. I wouldn't know. I wasn't around yet that time :)
<Hobbsee> me neither :P
<seaLne> i'll need to wait about 2hrs for the dist-upgrade to finish :(
* Hobbsee notes that sponsorship requests need to be in in two days.
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, jabber.org being the most unreliable jabber plattform is a shame
<Hobbsee> danimo: heh, yeah
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yay! so you're going after all :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm thinking about it :P
<Riddell> seaLne: we need to grab the fluendo dude at our front left about streaming next year
<Jucato> lol think faster if your request needs to be in in 2 days :P
<seaLne> which one?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that
<danimo> Riddell: can't be too hard can it?
* Hobbsee hopes her bug will get looked at soon
<Riddell> sitting at the front left, blondish hair
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the one breaking my X from the -8,-9 kernels.  dri's dying.
* Riddell runs away from Hobbsee's bug
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, smart.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: actually, the real fun part is that once X crashes, you cant actually get back to a console at all
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/61979
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61979 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "[Regression]  2.6.17-8-generic makes X crash if DRI is enabled in xorg.conf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> is the one
<Jucato> grr... internet's fscking up again... brb...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi, kdeprint works !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw that /media/cdrom0 is now hidden... I don't understand that choice....
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudn't we remove the link "cdrom" instead of cdrom0 and cdrom1 ?
<Tonio_> now we miss the dynamic appearance of the content in media, and also the nice icon, instead we get a folder....
<Riddell> Tonio_: yay!
<marseillai> Tonio_: could you give me the link for daily snapshot of edgy?
<Riddell> marseillai: ISOs?
<marseillai> yep
<Riddell> marseillai: see KubuntuFiles for most such lins
<Riddell> links
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<marseillai> thks Riddell 
<marseillai> how is dublin? not too cold ?
<Riddell> toasty hot in the lecture theatres
<Tonio_> Riddell: so are the .hidden entries correct? cause that really surprises me....
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know, we need to ask sime
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kdeprint, the issue was the config files in kds... it looks like current cups config is not fair with http connections, so I changed kds to reuse socket.
<Tonio_> it works
<Tonio_> but edgy users will have to remove ~
<Riddell> no icons for devices in /media sucks
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see the need in hidding cdrom0 or cdrom1
<Tonio_> Riddell: and more than this, if you have 2 drives, you will only see one in /media...
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks like you're right
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ask sime
<Tonio_> and do the required changes
<Riddell> Tonio_: would be good to have that uploaded this weekend so definately in before beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'm gonna prepare kds package and ask sime as soon as he is available...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already uploaded fixes for kdeprint for beta
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only issue is that people will have to remove ~/.kde/share/config/kdeprintrc to get it to work correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is ready, I can upload it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have timle to switch back if we have any issue or sime disagrees...
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: want to reply to bug 62007?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62007 in kubuntu-default-settings "Root-Directories disappeared from Konqueror" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62007
<Hobbsee> er, maybe sime
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I agree with him
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you want minimal system view, konq is able to only disoplay your profile
<Tonio_> that's all anyone needs
<Tonio_> the result is that the tree view and the profile view are duplicates
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, I really, really disagree with this too
<Tonio_> to me hidding the system tree will not help people learning how is the tree structured...
<Tonio_> do we want our users to be idiots ? don't think so
<Tonio_> hum, just discussed with my girlfriend, and on the other way, the people that need to go in the other directories, are acknowledged enough to type the path in the address bar...
<Tonio_> looks like it makes sense for her
<imbrandon> i'll reply to it, yes tonio it actualy makes alot of sense to new users
<imbrandon> it just "suprises" old ones, but dosent hinder them in any way
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum, it makes things easier to start with, but more complicated to learn
<Tm_T> yes
<imbrandon> howso ?
<Tm_T> people tend to learn only what they have to
<imbrandon> if we are pushin the easy gui way there is no need to learn it
<Tm_T> imbrandon: that's good point too
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hum......; true
<carsten> toma: May I ask you to update Kile from 0.9.1 to 0.9.2 in Edgy eft?
<Tm_T> I'd say "do it" :)
<Hobbsee> !info kile edgy
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<imbrandon> think about OSX , ok not in the sense that "if apple does it it must be good" but think about it like this ....
<Tonio_> and I agree that people that need to change those files are ready for the "type in the address bar"
<Hobbsee> and in debian, it seems
<Tonio_> it is not that stupid indeed
<Tm_T> but also if we have some option to diasble that "hiding" that would ease powerusers
<imbrandon> osx is a *nix os and all the non needed directorys are hidden, i have NEVER even as an experinced user neded to use them
<imbrandon> outside the gui
<imbrandon> Tm_T: sure its very easy
<imbrandon> Tm_T: just chose "show hidden files" in konqui
<imbrandon> already there
<Hobbsee> that's different
<carsten> Hobbsee: of course 1.9.2 :-) There is even a bug for this 61611
<toma> carsten: i'm not in packaging mode, maybe Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> that shows .files
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but how can you get them back in the tree ?
<Hobbsee> a lot of people will still want easy selectable access to / etc, but not want to show hidden files
<Tonio_> I didn't find a way to do it :)
<Hobbsee> toma: were you going to push it to debian first, then sync it?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: like me most of the time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but yes, if you can simply display hidden folders, then it is okay
<toma> Hobbsee: i dont know the state in debian, maybe fabo knows
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, I must say that it changes my opinion, it is a nice indea in fact ;)
<Hobbsee> toma: fair enough
<carsten> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/61611/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61611 in kile "Please sync kile" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<imbrandon> Tonio_ , Tm_T , sure , just "display hidden files" look at http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss104.png
<Tm_T> imbrandon: but, as said, that's bit ugly
<imbrandon> now the tree thing is probably a bug and needs to be brought to simes attn , but over all its there, its just not what people are used to , hey this is "edgy" ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<imbrandon> anyhow i'm replying to it now
<imbrandon> and rejecting it
<Tm_T> hiding system dirs is ok, just should make sure that users know they still can access it all easily
<Hobbsee> carsten: that will be waiting on keybuk/kamion
<carsten> Hobbsee: what does that mean in english?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, just that it doesn't work in the tree
<Hobbsee> carsten: :)  keybuk and kamion are people.   that sync will be waiting on them to do it, not just any uploader
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea i said the treee thing is probably a bug
<imbrandon> but its still possible 
<carsten> Hobbsee: ah :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: don't think so, I think it always work like that...
<Tm_T> ?
<Tonio_> I don't think the tree is capable to display hidden folders
<Tm_T> yes, it "never" shows them
<carsten> Hobbsee: Kile is that last package which doesn't have the needed version for me :-) Other than that Edgy is perfect now
* Hobbsee cites her broken x
<Hobbsee> hmmm...perfect.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> it should get done, i expect
<Tm_T> Tonio_: imbrandon: I can't remember _ever_ seen hidden folders in treeview so it must be feature ;)
<imbrandon> Tm_T: most likely ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: and concerning the cdrom0 and cdrom1, that was my mistake not simes ( i added that )
<imbrandon> but you are right it should have been changed
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload it
<Riddell> Tonio_: what do you disagree with?
<Tonio_> Riddell, imbrandon: already uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: with the "hide system folder" option
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I discussed with my girlfriend, who is my mentor for "noobs opinion"
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally it looks like a very good idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't have the good approach for this...
<imbrandon> heya Riddell , hows dublin ;)
<Riddell> wet
<Riddell> but otherwise going great
<imbrandon> heh yea i heard its supose to rain all 9 days
<Jucato> ooh...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't follow.  you don't like hiding the folders in / ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea that was the disscussion, becouse someone files a bug saying they dont like it, but i replyed and Tonio_ asked his GF
<Hobbsee> hah.  wet.
<imbrandon> plus i dont think most realized you can "show hidden files" ( for the power users ) but even so most of the power user stuff is cli, but its still there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't like, but After discussing with a real n00b, and because of her arguments, I must say it is a very good idea :)
<imbrandon> if needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I simply didn't understood the idea behind it
<Tonio_> Riddell: so forget this, I LIKE ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Jucato> another one won over to the dark side :P
<imbrandon> Riddell: are you gonna show it off a bit in dublin and get some opinions ? is el there ( or going to be ) ?
<Jucato> el's going to give a talk
<imbrandon> cool
<Riddell> imbrandon: she is yes, and I'll show people
<imbrandon> sweet ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell: did i tell you today that you rock man ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> you both rock :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: no, don't think you did
<imbrandon> you rock ;)
<Riddell> yay!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ok time for a hsower and coffee to get this sleep outa my eyes , bbiab
<Riddell> hmm, clicking on /media/cdrom0 doesn't mount it
<imbrandon> no it only mounts when you click /media/cdrom it AUTOMOUNTS to /media/cdromX when something is incerted, i think that logic needs to be looked at
<imbrandon> we should really only have 1 not 3 imho
<Riddell> clicking /media/cdrom doesn't mount either
<imbrandon> hrm 
<imbrandon> right click ? ( although click /should/ do it )
<Riddell> only cdrom0 has mount in the right click menu
<imbrandon> ahhh funky , yea we need to fix that asap
<imbrandon> ok, lemme grab a shower and i'll see if i can dig that logic up
<imbrandon> or rouse sime
<seaLne> did gpm previously tell you tell you that battery 2 isn't present?
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> hi el!!
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<el> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> how did your talk go, el?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> Jucato: el's talk was to rocking
<Jucato> nice :)
<Jucato> hope they have plans to publish the papers/talks online
<Riddell> I have notes
<Riddell> videos will come
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> super sweet!!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Jucato> btw, it's so nice that Kubuntu is a gold sponsor. 
<Jucato> imbrandon: are you there?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you there? :P
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's my crazy twin
<Jucato> ah ok... though I saw you...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if people are sponsored to a developer conference once, do they tend to get sponsored again?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no
* Hobbsee nods
<Jucato> heh...
<Riddell> not for a while anyway
<Hobbsee> i thought that might be the case
<Jucato> that answer was quick and direct :P
<Hobbsee> point
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, i'm not considering sponsorship for UDS mountainview then :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because i'd prefer to get to know how this all works a bit better before poking major things into changing.  which i'd like to do, at some point
<Jucato> jdong!
<imbrandon> Jucato: pong
<imbrandon> heya el 
<Hobbsee> hey jdong 
<Jucato> imbrandon: you busy? can I PM you a question? (about /boot)
<jdong> anyone have edgy and a usb stick handy?
<jdong> for reproducing what Sime claims to be fixed :)
<jdong> hey Hobbsee
<imbrandon> Jucato: sure, dunno if i'll know , but ask away
<jdong> ah, never mind... master Sime said it's be fixed in the /next/ update :)
* jdong just too impatient in the morning :)
<imbrandon> only in the morning !?!
<imbrandon> heh
<jdong> wait, never mind, those were marked 9/18/06
* jdong goes back and rephrases his feedback
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok, next time then :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd like to.  i'm workign on the user based stuff at the moment, as opposed to the development side.  there has to be a more effective way of using our userbase
<jdong> Riddell: did you do anything to kde that would've caused bug 61946?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<jdong> Riddell: Sime doesn't think his KubuntuKDEMedia patches would've caused it
<Jucato> using the userbase :P
<imbrandon> jdong: iirc that was tested in dapper also and its present
<imbrandon> shoudent have nothing to do with simes patches
<jdong> imbrandon: by "also present", you mean the bug?
<imbrandon> yes
<jdong> imbrandon: what kind of dapper?
<jdong> kde-3.5.4 dapper?
<jdong> I know stock dapper worked perfectly
<imbrandon> most likely as that would be the testing equiv
<jdong> k, so it might be a kde 3.5.4 regression then
<imbrandon> jdong: its good to test those things before filing the bug is you have the means 
<jdong> imbrandon: at the time I didn't have the means
<jdong> imbrandon: I would've tested it myself the next time I had a dapper kubuntu box handy
<jdong> and I would've closed the bug report myself if it was me being stupid
<jdong> imbrandon: but kde's fault or someone else's, it's still a SERIOUS bug and should be resolved before Edgy relese
<jdong> there's pretty awful data loss potential here
<jdong> the equivalent GNOME bug during Hoary was marked release-critical, and I don't think we should treat it any differently
<imbrandon> jdong: yup yup, and this was all gone over yeaterday 
<jdong> imbrandon: so stop yelling at me for filing a bug report on a legitimate bug :)
<imbrandon> yesterday*
<imbrandon> i wasent yelling at anyone, i was asking you questions to narrow it down ;)
<imbrandon> silly , dont get so defensive, and impatient ;)
<Jucato> "Conformed by Tonio_ on #kubuntu-devel" heh :P
<imbrandon> i dident say it wasent important, mostly i was telling you it was tested yesterday by tonio and someone else that its not a sime issue
<imbrandon> exactly , so its being worked on bro, grab a ice tea, and chill, your way to exciteable ;)
<imbrandon> it is important, but its important we go about it correctly to as to not waste resources
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> or grab a mt.dew. it works wonders :)
<jdong> well, next time can we keep the bug report up-to-date when discoveries like this are made?
<imbrandon> jdong: see what i'm saying ? sorry if it came accross diffrently, irc isnt the best medium for communications at time
<Riddell> jdong: no idea
<imbrandon> +s
<jdong> imbrandon: I know what you're saying, I misunderstood your original criticism towards my actions
<imbrandon> okies all worked out , now back to my cdrom thingie
<imbrandon> Riddell: are the talks taped or digitized or anything ?
<imbrandon> ( at akademy )
* imbrandon would like to have seen el's talk
<Jucato> videos videos :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, videoed
<imbrandon> sweet, avail now , or at a later day?
<Riddell> imbrandon: leater
<Riddell> later
<seaLne> they are on tape so would need to be transfered
<Jucato> yay
* Hobbsee starts 
<Hobbsee> her assignment
<Hobbsee> oh strike....lol
<Jucato> oooh.... you're still here :P
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> I was supposed to take the weekend off, but couldn't stay away... :(
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> yeah, right
<Hobbsee> what are weekends?
<Hobbsee> it feels like monday, anyway
<Jucato> they are those days on the calendar that fall on both sides...
<nixternal> hmm..reboot doesn't reboot...it goes to a black screen, and shuts off the monitor, and thats it..and kdm will not start on a reboot, i have to alt+f1, and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<danimo> imbrandon: pingP=
<imbrandon> danimo: pong
<danimo> imbrandon: unping :)
<imbrandon> hehe okies
<nixternal> rebooting issue, what do i file the bug against?
<fdoving> kernel? upstart? 
<nixternal> i don't think it is upstart, as it is only happening on one machine..and it is a kubuntu machine
<nixternal> it could be though
<nixternal> if it was kernel...it has been occuring since -8 that i know of..i have no clue what upgrade broke it either
<fdoving> hmm.
<fdoving> can you get something usefull out of some logs? 
<nixternal> i got to stop doing blind upgrades during testing
<nixternal> nothing log wise on it
<nixternal> the reboot starts, goes to a blank screen and thats it..i have to hard reboot
<nixternal> now..if i type in term 'sudo reboot'
<nixternal> it works fine
<nixternal> but if i do kmenu -> log out -> reboot, it doesn't
<fdoving> ah.
<nixternal> ya that might have helped ;)
<fdoving> it tells us that rebooting actually works. :)
<fdoving> just not the way kdm does it.
<nixternal> ya, it isn't broke
<nixternal> kdm however is broke
<nixternal> because on a boot up, kdm doesn't start x automatically
<nixternal> i ahve to press alt f1, login, and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Tonio_> Riddell concerning media/cdrom0 not mounting, that's a known issue Sime is already aware.
<nixternal> i ran across that wednesday night Tonio_ trying to burn a music cd
<Tonio_> Riddell in fact it mounts since you can see the datas in media:/, but the "redirection" seems to fail somehow. Sime's working on it
<fdoving> nixternal: no smart logs saying anything about why kdm doesn't start? 
<nixternal> well, i created the bug and uploaded the log a few minutes ago
<nixternal> bug 62050
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62050 in kdebase "[Kubuntu Edgy]  KDM & X Do Not Start Automatically" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62050
<fdoving> nixternal: does it try to start? and fail, or isn't the init-script executed at all? 
<fdoving> i'll have a look.
<nixternal> roger that ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just concerning the unmount popup missing on usb keys, we cannot be sure that's not due to sime's patches...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just that it also fails on media:/
<nixternal> oh..i gotta start getting ready for a wedding...im not looking forward to giving my speech
<fdoving> just have to go get my fresh 'blue java' coffee.
<Tonio_> but even media:/ is patches......
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what I will do to confirm is building kdelibs and kdebase without sime's patches...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we have several issues that we need to know due or not to sime's patches
<Tonio_> nixternal: I was not trying to burn (that works), but trying to rip a cd :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: and I couldn't see the cdrom content
<nixternal> ya, that is what i meant..sorry ;)
<nixternal> i had the icon on the desktop, and when i clicked it, it was blank
<nixternal> and then i did eject, and the icon stayed
<nixternal> it never went away
<Tonio_> nixternal: yes I know
<Tonio_> nixternal:  but this issue is sime's priority n1 and we have a month before release, so it'll be fixed, no doubt on that
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<nixternal> oh ya, i am definitely not worried ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell that's the only confirmed issue with sime's patches, but I agree it is big issue hehe :)
<Tonio_> is people can confirm me kdeprint works, it would be nice. please remove kdeprintrc and kdeprint folder in your profile and restart kde before testing.
<Riddell> Tonio_: yep, it's looking very promising apart from that
<Tonio_> Riddell I absolutly agree, and that's resolve about 2000 launchpad bugs concerning gtk apps issues with kios :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, hard time closing the bugs I assume :)
* Tonio_ leaving, seya tomorrow
* nixternal gets ready for wedding
<fdoving> any chance we can get pppoeconf on the livecd for edgy? 
<fdoving> kinda nice to have for those of us with pppoe-dsl.
<yuriy> sebas: are big notifications when the power is plugged in and unplugged really necessary?
<yuriy> sebas: and is/will there be a place to turn them off?
<sebas> yuriy: Think so, the code ;-)
<yuriy> sebas: how about in the powermanager dialog or in system settings>notifications
<yuriy> sebas: though IMO a changing icon should be enough
<sebas> We're not using the notification framework, and I'd rather not pollute the UI
<sebas> But I can ask usability-\el what she thinks, because I'm usually too lame to decide that kind of stuff myself
<yuriy> oh, i didn't realize it wasn't using the notification framework
<sebas> The notification thing I did myself, it's like 20 lines of code.
<yuriy> sebas: bug 61330
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61330 in kde-guidance "[edgy]  guidance sets brightness to 60-70%" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61330
<yuriy> (was trying to subscribe you but can't find you in the search -- you're not a bug contact for kde-guidance either...)
<sebas> yuriy: Probably fixed since earlier today.
<yuriy> sebas: ah, nice thanks
<sebas> yuriy: Did you record this bug?
<sebas> If so, can you try?
<sebas> (current svn, and report back)
<yuriy> sebas: i got it with the current edgy package, i'll try svn
<sebas> Ok, mail me at sebas@kde.org, I'm usually more responsive by email.
<yuriy> bah i didn't have build-essential or the xlib stuff needed to install guidance installed yet
<yuriy> uhoh my list of needed packages might not be quite accurate
<ryanakca> kwwiL ping
<ryanakca> oops... he isn't around... anybody mind telling me how to add something to kubuntu-default-settings?
<fdoving> ryanakca: what is it you have in mind? 
<yuriy> sebas: the setup script doesn't install powermanager??
<ryanakca> fdoving: get rid of those little polkadotted lines that you have when kicker is unlocked... I know how
<ryanakca> I know how to configure it so that they're hidden... just not how to put it into the package's source
<fdoving> ryanakca: do you know what the configuration key is? 
<ryanakca> here's what I'm guessing... 'touch .kde/share/config/*', do the changes, apply and then 'ls -lashourc .kde/share/config/*'
<ryanakca> figure out what file it is... no clue what configureation key it is
<fdoving> HideAppletHandles=false
<ryanakca> I can edit debian/changelog and all... that's not a problem... it's just getting the changes into the package
<fdoving> in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<fdoving> you basically put it in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kickerrc
<fdoving> instead.
<ryanakca> kk
<fdoving> then it's global.
<fdoving> i don't want it to be the default on my systems. so i don't want that change in my k-d-s.
<ryanakca> and then... I'm guessing, stick it into debian/kubuntu-default-settings/something
<fdoving> yes, correct.
<fdoving> find kickerrc in the package source.
<ryanakca> yeah... kwwii and I were talking about it a couple of days ago
<fdoving> what did you decide? 
* fdoving hopes this doesn't go into k-d-s.
<fdoving> i like the locking feature.
<ryanakca> fdoving: you can still lock it... 
<fdoving> sure, but i want the handles when i unlock.
<ryanakca> he found that it was ugly...  you can still right click the pannel and access the panel menu that way...
<fdoving> yes, the panel menu, but getting to the applet menus are harder without the handles.
<fdoving> belive me, i've tried this.
<fdoving> hated the handles and disabled them, ended up enabling them with the fade away-feature because it was too hard to get to the applet menus.
<fdoving> for example, how would you get to the 'configure systray..' menu entry without the handle? 
<ryanakca> good point...
<fdoving> it's easier for all of us if we use the 'lock' feature.
<ryanakca> fdoving: we were also wondering if it was possible to set it up so that it's just the small black arrow instead of that polka dotted bar
<fdoving> you can set it up to fade the dotts away.
<fdoving> that's what i have when i unlock the panel.
<ryanakca> it was either that or disabling them... at least that's what I understood from the conversation...
<fdoving> the dotts appear when i move my mouse over the handes.
* ryanakca will talk to kwwii about it again...
<fdoving> i won't trade usability for looks.
<ryanakca> yeah... you have a point
<fdoving> when it's so easy to just lock the panel.
<ryanakca> yeah
* ryanakca wonders why he gives himself hassle for nothing
<fdoving> i can support that the panels are locked by default after installation.
<fdoving> (don't know if they are, but that would be good)
<ryanakca> yes, but then the new kid on the block will be wondering how to add stuff to the panel and that..
<ryanakca> they aren't... at least not in knot 3
* ryanakca ran a fresh install a couple of days ago
<fdoving> rightclick -> unlock, right click -> add... 
<fdoving> very very easy. just like winxp.
<fdoving> i feel having it locked by default is what is expected.
<fdoving> when you know the feature is there, you expect it to be locked by default, don't you? 
<ryanakca> yeah
* ryanakca wonders if he should add that to (kickerrc or kdeglobals?)
<ryanakca> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<fdoving> ryanakca: kickerrc.
<ryanakca> fdoving: I'm getting some errors with debuild... *twiddles as the uber slow pastebin is sent*
<ryanakca> fdoving: http://pastebin.com/792896
<fdoving> opening..
<ryanakca> lol... pastebin.ca is having trouble with database, and pastebin.com takes 75 seconds to sent
<fdoving> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fdoving> is good.
<fdoving> or rafb.net/paste
<fdoving> ryanakca: don't you have kubuntu-default-settings_6.10.orig.tar.gz ? 
<ryanakca> apt-get source kubuntu-default-settings provided me with kubuntu-default-settings_6.10-49.tar.gz :D
<fdoving> ah. true.
<imbrandon> there is no orig.tar.gz gfor that package, its a native one
<fdoving> ryanakca: add --no-tgz-check
<imbrandon> that warning is normal when building k-d-s ryanakca 
<fdoving> to debuild.
<fdoving> or just answer yes.
<ryanakca> kk, fdoving, kk
<imbrandon> just tell it yes, is the easy way that way it rebuilds the new tar
* ryanakca will upload to REVU in a couple of seconds...
<ryanakca> uploading... *twiddles*
<fdoving> is this with the 'hide-handles-by-default' change? 
<ryanakca> no, the lock panel by default
<fdoving> ah.. ok :)
<fdoving> good :)
* ryanakca curses VIM... it's keyboard bindings are all messed up... 'dd' doesn't delete a line, 'i' doesn't let my insert... etc.
<ryanakca> it SHOULD and USED to work... before the fresh install...
<imbrandon> your probably using vim-tiny
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> which vim = /usr/bin/vim...
<imbrandon> dunno i dont use vim
* ryanakca does have vim-tiny installed... wonder why it's on as default now...
<imbrandon> to save space
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kate? kedit? emacs?
<imbrandon> nano
<ryanakca> ah
<fdoving> sounds like you need to play with 'update-alternatives --config editor' :] 
<ryanakca> ??
* ryanakca pokes REVU... upload your main page :P
<fdoving> to make the default editor nano.
<fdoving> ehm.
<fdoving> i mean vim.
<fdoving> nevermind, i don't pay attention. :)
<ryanakca> fixed
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> well... in the meantime, feel like reviewing an iconset? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098
<imbrandon> +Copyright:  Paolo Campitelli  <--- needs a year ......
<ryanakca> Riddell: hehehe oops... ignore that message about kubuntu-default-settings in your inbox from archive@ubuntu.com... I forgot to edit my dput.cf to REVU since running a fresh install
<ryanakca> imbrandon: kk
<imbrandon> ryanakca: it will just silently reject it
<imbrandon> no email
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I know... I got an e-mail
<ryanakca> and it was sent to riddel as well...
<imbrandon> also a good habbit for when / if you become a motu is to get into the habbit of typing dput revu blah so later you can type dput ubuntu blah
<imbrandon> like i have dput for ubuntu, revu, debian, and mentors
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> keyword: if... I'm hopeful, but I'll have to become a member and all that stuff... soo... it might be a couple of decades before I need to worry about that :D
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> kk, I don't have the original sources for the package... they're in a .bz2 on my mom's external HDD... so I ran dget... what do I do now...
<imbrandon> what are you doing ?
<imbrandon> oh you ran dget blah.dsc ?
<ryanakca> editing the debian/copyright?
<imbrandon> yea dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<ryanakca> yes... because I don't have the original sources + dsc + tar, etc
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> then cd to the new dir , change away etc etc etc
<imbrandon> debuild -S -sa 
<imbrandon> then re-dput
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> dont dput just yet though
<imbrandon> i'm still looking
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3237  for kubuntu-default-settings... it's just an added line to kickerrc, and to debian/changelog
<imbrandon> ok icons look good from me, upload and i'll advocate
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Copyright: (C) 2006 Paolo Campitelli          ?
* ryanakca expects upload to take a while...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-09-24
<ryanakca> imbrandon: it's uploading, and I need to go have supper, see you in a bit
<fdoving> nite all.
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I've just install knot 3 and amarok won't scan my collection
<bobesponja> here is the error I get  http://p80.free.fr/snapshot1.png
<bobesponja> I also tried removing all the samba shares but I still got the same problem so it seems like something is kind of broken either in amaro kor taglib :/
<crimsun> my guess is an encoding issue
<bobesponja> crimsun: maybe but the weird thing is that it used to work great on debian sid
<jdong> any media junkies around?
<jdong> I'm encoding some movies to x264/aac with a mkv container
<jdong> what media players on what platforms will be able to handle this
<jdong> and at a bitrate of 1000-ish, DVD resolution, what kind of CPU is needed to handle the playback?
<bobesponja> jdong every media player support mkv but some of them need plugins especially on windows
<bobesponja> see http://www.matroska.org/downloads/windows.html 
<bobesponja> jdong for dvd quality you'll need pretty good hardware
<jdong> bobesponja: thx; what is the definititon of "pretty good hardware"?
<bobesponja> jdong I guess that would be 1gig of RAM and and a recent CPU, also a nice video card might help
<bobesponja> but if you shut down many process unused process on your computer a minor config might do too
<jdong> bobesponja: jesus... that's a lot over what xvid wants :)
<bobesponja> jdong but what resolution do you have with xvids?
<jdong> bobesponja: the standard DVD 720x480?
<jdong> or whatever dvd's go at?
<bobesponja> jdong but did you encode it in high quality? what was the bitrate? if it was a high bitrate dvd quality like you'd need a good config, if it was a low bitrate you could go with a "regular low config"
<bobesponja> same goes with x264/aac
<jdong> bobesponja: pretty average-joe with settings others say to work well
<jdong> bobesponja: not terribly high quality, like 1000 bitrate for x264
<jdong> 1500 for xvid
<jdong> I'm not very picky
<jdong> I just want to archive some DVD's to CD-sized files
<bobesponja> if you archive them cd sized it won't be very high quality and so I guess you could go with a normal config even with a x264
<jdong> bobesponja: that's good to hear. all I expect quality-wise is that it's not blocky as hell when played back on an average computer screen :)
<jdong> as I said, I'm not at all picky
<jdong> I've encoded xvid at a bitrate of 500 and considered it acceptable before :)
<bobesponja> k cool :)
<bobesponja> by the way do you know why I get this error with amarok   http://p80.free.fr/snapshot1.png ?
<jdong> no idea....
<jdong> sorry
<jdong> poke imbrandon
<imbrandon> bobesponja: file a bug upstream for that one, looks like
<imbrandon> jdong: x264 encoding at anysize will require pretty hefty computer to playback
<imbrandon> 320x240 H.264 video wont play on my 800mhx , 640mb ram ibook
<imbrandon> withyout dropping 20fps
<imbrandon> much better off going with xvid or divx mpegs for dvd to cd size digitizine, that way too it can be burned into a vcd without conversion later too
<imbrandon> jdong: ^^
<imbrandon> h.264 is really only nice for streaming , not filezise or cpu playback 
<ryanakca> imbrandon: that iconset was uploaded, dunno if you checked it, and can you look at the kubuntu-default-settings? before anybody else adds something to it...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: we're in a freeze atm
<imbrandon> wrt k-d-s
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ???
<imbrandon> main if frozen for beta
<ryanakca> ah... and when will it be 'unfrozen'?
<imbrandon> when beta is released ;)
* ryanakca rolls his eyes
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<ryanakca> it's last week's next week, can you finish looking at that icon set please?
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3238
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon, ryanakca 
<Hobbsee> me?
<Hobbsee> gah.  
<Hobbsee> not currently :P
* Hobbsee has to think and write an email, among other things
<Hobbsee> and go to work
<Hobbsee> oh, and eat :P
<imbrandon> ryanakca: sure
<jdong> imbrandon: thanks for the advice
<ryanakca> imbrandon: thanks
<ryanakca> wow... edgy's released in a month and 3 days...
* ryanakca wonders what edgy+1 will be called
<bobesponja> will xgl be part of edgy?
<crimsun> it's in universe
<freeflying> seaLne: ping
<seaLne> freeflying: pong
* Riddell wonders where seaLne is
<seaLne> in the bit outside the lecture theatres, where are you?
<Riddell> lecture theatre 1
<kwwii> moin
<_Sime> g'day
<Riddell> hi _Sime 
<_Sime> Riddell: hey! how is it going?
<Riddell> _Sime: slightly woosy down to too much guinness
<_Sime> just another 5 or so nights to go.
<Riddell> well, I have to leave on tuesday to get on with the kubuntu beta
<fdoving> riddell, is it too late to include stuff on the edgy cd? 
<fdoving> bug 59488
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59488 in ubuntu-meta "pppoeconf should be on livecd" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59488
<fdoving> ^^
<fdoving> leaves the desktop-cd useless to users of pppoe.
<fdoving> they need the alternate cd, which includes pppoeconf.
<Riddell> fdoving: remind me again after beta
<Riddell> _Sime: have you looked at getting the folders in /media/ to mount when clicked?
<_Sime> Riddell: it should not be possible to insert a disk and not have it automatically mounted.
<_Sime> Riddell: although there are some know issues.
<_Sime> Riddell: which I'll put up on the wiki today, and maybe find some solutions.
<Riddell> _Sime: mounted automatically by what?
<_Sime> "Do nothing" on the popup now automatically mounts the medium (but just won't open konq).
<fdoving> riddell, ok,thanks :)
<Riddell> _Sime: but if you just cancel the dialogue nothing gets mounted
<_Sime> Riddell: not true any more.
<_Sime> Riddell: true for dapper, not for edgy.
<_Sime> things like usb-pens and disks are either inserted and ready to use, or not inserted.
<_Sime> not inserted but unmounted.
<_Sime> the state "inserted but unmounted" isn't useful for users.
<_Sime> I'm not so keen on making file:/ automount things. (cdroms etc might be ok though, HDs not).
<Riddell> inserting a cdrom it doesn't get mounted
<Riddell> ah, "do nothing" mount it
<Riddell> but not "Cancel"
<_Sime> oooohh didnt' see that.
<_Sime> "Cancel"  mmmmm...
<Riddell> it's what I usually click :)
<_Sime> I've never clicked on that one.
<_Sime> there is also another issue concering logout/login.
<Riddell> if you boot up with a cd in, it won't be mounted
<_Sime> on logout your mounted cdroms etc get unmounted. --- not unreasonable.
<_Sime> yes, and they don't get mounted on login.
<_Sime> I should be able to get some code for that today.
* Riddell hugs _Sime 
<_Sime> but I can't find the bit that actually unmounts stuff at logout....
<_Sime> I've looked everywhere.
<_Sime> I don't know who is doing it.
<Riddell> ksmserver?
* _Sime guesses that it is just one big love fest at akademy this year.
<_Sime> I'ven't tried looking there. Got any starting points?
<Riddell> not really, but that's what handles login and out
<Riddell> can't see ervin around to ask him
<_Sime> did you get that firefox style download manager thingy into edgy? (what you were working on in paris.)
<Riddell> _Sime: no, that was low priority and I didn't get to it
<_Sime> ok,
<_Sime> there was a report that a unmounting progress dialog wasn't working in edgy.
<_Sime> I've tried to find that dialog on dapper, and it won't appear.
<_Sime> so I don't now if it even exists.
<Riddell> I think it only appears after a certain length of time
<Riddell> so only if the device is syncing before unmounting
<_Sime> I've tried copying heaps of stuff to my mp3 player and then unmounting... nothing shows.
<_Sime> mount options probably have a lot to do with it.
<Riddell> make sure it's not mounted with sync?
<_Sime> usb-pen on dapper /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<_Sime> I guess sync is the default.
<_Sime> async is the default.
<GNUro> hi
<Riddell> hi GNUro 
<GNUro> Hi Riddell!
<GNUro> Flash plugins works in edgy?
<Riddell> works for me
<GNUro> my firefox crash and my konqueror dont show anithing! 
<GNUro> mmm ok thnx
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I've just install knot3 and amarok won't scan my files http://p80.free.fr/snapshot1.png people on #amarok told me it was a kubuntu only problem 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: poke
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: can you apt-cache policy libtag1c2a please?
<bobesponja> 1.4-4
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: 1.4-4
<Hobbsee> interesting
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: a guy told me on #amarok  "happens with kubuntu packages since 1.4.2"
<bobesponja> if that helps
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/58613
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58613 in amarok "Problem with libtag" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> seems to be that ^
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: I don't know cause I removed all the samba shares from my collection and I still got the same problem
<bobesponja> is that bug samba shares specific?
* Hobbsee is reading the thread
<Hobbsee> no idea
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon again
<Hobbsee> [23:14]  [Whois]  imbrandon has been idle for 6 hours, 45 minutes, and 54 seconds.
<Hobbsee> darn
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: i'm asking upstream if it's there problem or ours.
* Hobbsee has heard various things about libtag
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: ok thanx
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: i doubt many people are around on a sunday night
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: the guy who tends to work on it here is imbrandon, who seems to be asleep
* Hobbsee would ask tomorrow
<bobesponja> ok, no problem
* Hobbsee notes that imbrandon hasnt done much about the incoming amarok bugs recently
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/60767
<Hobbsee> say what?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60767 in amarok "Amarok 1.4.3 requires libifp4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> reject
* Hobbsee kills that one
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: I've just apt-get remove amarok and compiled it from scrach with libtag also and I still get the exact same error
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: right, interesting.
* Hobbsee idly wonders what happens if you compile libtag from scratch too.
<Hobbsee> ask imbrandon when he gets back
* Hobbsee knows very little
<bobesponja> ok I'll try
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<ryanakca> kwwii: can you review an crystal-diamond please? (it's just as an extra iconset for universe...) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3238
* ryanakca has 3 days to finish getting his packages reviewed and advocated...
<Riddell> kwwii can't review packages
* kwwii is just an artist
* Hobbsee hides
<abattoir> ryanakca: you now know whom to ask :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ping
<abattoir> :P
* Hobbsee isnt reviewing anything when this trashed.
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> You DID say you review them, and to ping you last week... I did... stop procrastinating :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what were you wanting?
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: September 25 2006, 00:37:01
<Hobbsee> ^ is why i'm procrastinating
<ryanakca> lol later on today... when you rewake
<Hobbsee> oh, and computing assignment
<Hobbsee> mmmm....
<ryanakca> lol
* Hobbsee makes a mental note not to auto-connect to irc later
* ryanakca decides to go hunt down someone else...
<Hobbsee> could be smart
<ryanakca> lol
<abattoir> hehe
<ryanakca> abattoir: hey :D
<Hobbsee> i mean, right now i'd just look, say yes, because i plain dont remember
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: go to bed
<ryanakca> :D
<Hobbsee> i cant even figure out sorting at the moment, and how to go from a reverse sort to a normal sort, the wya i want to.
<Hobbsee> i will....
* Hobbsee falls asleep in the back of the channel
<ryanakca> sorting?
<abattoir> ryanakca: mmm sorry, was that a 'hi' hey? or a different 'hey' ? :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: c++ programming assignment, which i'm finally looking at
<ryanakca> abattoir: both... Hello and *pokes at the link*
* ryanakca envies hobbsee... C++... 
<abattoir> ryanakca: haha, i dont have any rights at all :)
<ryanakca> drats
<Hobbsee> you can review it anyway
<Hobbsee> Riddell: might do it
<abattoir> Hobbsee: if i only knew what 'reviewing' actually is ;)
* ryanakca puts on a hopeful grin
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> means pointing out all the stuff that someone's done wrong :P
<Hobbsee> in their package
<abattoir> am i supposed to see if it builds?
<ryanakca> imbrandon said it was fine... I'm just waiting for him to advocate for it on REVU...
* ryanakca gets back to math homework...
* abattoir goes back to studying too :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm not conviced about the licencing of kde-icons-crystal-diamond
<Riddell> ryanakca: if it has stuff from OsX in it, that's not GPL compatible
<Riddell> Nuove is GPL, not LGPL
<ryanakca> Ah... *curses&
* ryanakca will look at the copyright file again
<ryanakca> Licence: Free for PERSONAL USE if you own a copy of OSX, distributed without any warranty of any kind. Not for sale, auction, commercial use, or bundling. Keep out of reach of eye-candy freaks.
<ryanakca> :( I guess it should be nuked then?
<Riddell> ryanakca: definately make sure no osx icons are in it
<ryanakca> Riddell: the OsX theme for gnome is basicly a copy paste of the OSX one... and the only way it's 'legal' to use the OsX one is if you own OSX, or if you own a license for it...
<ryanakca> and since OsX is included into crystal-diamond, the only way you can 'legally' use it, is if you own OSX
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> so... a big 'no-no' for Universe?
<bddebian> Doh :-(
<Riddell> very much
<ryanakca> meeps... same for multiverse I take it?
<Riddell> it's copyright enfringement
<Riddell> can't do anything with it
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> nuke it on REVU please
* ryanakca deletes the stuff
<Riddell> need to poke someone in #ubuntu-motu
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> and you had reviewed qcomicbook, right?
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's in NEW
<ryanakca> can you explain http://librarian.launchpad.net/4377488/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.qcomicbook_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz to me please? (if you have the time, otherwise, I'll ask in #ubuntu-motu)
<ryanakca> from what I see, it has something to do with x11-common...
<Riddell> oh poo, that's my fault
<Riddell> I need to fix cdbs to allow for no .pot files having been made
<ryanakca> lol :D 
* ryanakca takes that it'll still manage to get into universe though?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: where do you need what nuked?
* Hobbsee can nuke things
<abattoir> lol :)
<ryanakca> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3238
<ryanakca> so helpful all of a sudden, eh?
<Hobbsee> that doestn require thought
* Hobbsee archives
<Hobbsee> jpatrick packaged crystal icons.
<Hobbsee> er, oxygen
<_Sime> @time nijmegen
<_Sime> @time amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: September 24 2006, 17:16:01
<GNUro> re
<pygi> imbrandon: ping?
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> moins all
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya
<Lure> hi all
<imbrandon> heya Lure 
<Lure> imbrandon: quiet here - everybody on Akademy?
<imbrandon> heh yea
<imbrandon> looks like it
<imbrandon> quiet sunday afternoon ;)
<Lure> imbrandon: I am just back from vacation, so I have lots to read ;-)
<imbrandon> ahh welcome back ;)
<imbrandon> i dident realize you were on vacation
<imbrandon> are you commming to mt view ?
<Lure> imbrandon: most probably - I am anyhow in US a week before and got OK from my company to attend
<imbrandon> cool ;)
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: is akregator your by chance?
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: what ?
<imbrandon> heh
<gnomefreak> the package akregator news reader are you the maintainer?
<imbrandon> we all kinda group maintain them, but i can, wasup ?
<nixternal> imbrandon: dude, me an you are gonna take a trip to Banff, AB in Canada for a ski trip one of these days!
<nixternal> i wish i was there longer..that place is beautiful
<imbrandon> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> and the women shave ;)
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> LOL
<gnomefreak> version 1.2.4 when you first start it the text is way too small to read (the news itself not the title) you have to go into configure and just hit app0ly to make text readable you dont have to change any settings
<gnomefreak> apply
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: okies, edgy ?
<nixternal> my buddy lives in Calgary, and that was the first thing he said to me..."Welcome to Alberta, where the women here shave"
<gnomefreak> yep
<imbrandon> kk
<nixternal> revu
<gnomefreak> it should set text size from start
<gnomefreak> ty
<nixternal> ok...i gotta watch some of these bears here..i will bbiab
<gnomefreak> save me from filing a bug and hopping it gets fixed for release
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: heh ok
<imbrandon> i'll see if i can figure out what it is now
<ryanakca> is it too late to submit "bugfixes" ? I have a k-d-s on REVU... depends on what you consider a "bug" though... it's so that kicker is locked by default...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: not too late but it will have to wait for beta freeze to end
<imbrandon> like i said yesterday ;)
<ryanakca> which is what... a month?
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> when beta is released
<ryanakca> so, when edgy is release?
<imbrandon> oct 26th
<ryanakca> 061026?
<ryanakca> in other words, any bugs currently in edgy are in edgy till then?
<imbrandon> no i said BETA
<imbrandon> not release
<imbrandon> main is frozen for BETA
* ryanakca is confused
<ryanakca> beta is released when, 061026?
<imbrandon> no thats edgy release
<imbrandon> the final thing
* ryanakca looks at the release schedule for when beta is released
<fdoving> beta is 0928
<fdoving> 4 days.
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> kk
<imbrandon> every time the cd's are made , there is a freeze just before for a few days
<gnomefreak> 2 days after UFV
<imbrandon> only bug s CRITICAL for beta are allowed to be uploaded and have to have a core-dev and mdz approval
<gnomefreak> universe freeze *
<ryanakca> same day as Universe Freeze
<ryanakca> mdz?
<gnomefreak> uni freeze is on the 26th
<ryanakca> really? I thought it was 28th
<imbrandon> mdz , aka matt zimmerman, aka a relesae manager , aka ceo canonical
<ryanakca> it is... if not, feel free to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
* gnomefreak thought 26th you were just looking at the schedule
<ryanakca> ah
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: 28th
<gnomefreak> ah 26th release is why i was thinking 26th
<ryanakca> :)
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I hate to bother ya again, any word about that bug yet from the debian guys by chance ?
<imbrandon> nope, Hawkwind you do realize how slow debian is right ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> it take me about 1 month just to get a pckage uploaded that __I__ maintain
<imbrandon> and thats trivial
<imbrandon> ;)
<ryanakca> ouch
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  The guy is just wanting to finish his project and he can't because of this bug :(
<Hawkwind> Noone has replied to the bug or anything and it's been nearly 5 months since it was reported
<imbrandon> has he poked upstream upstream at all ?
* ryanakca is glad he switched from debian to kubuntu... WACOM works without having to recompile your kernel... amaising, eh?
<Hawkwind> He doesn't know who to poke really since the bug doesn't get assigned to anyone.  He said he has spoken to a couple of debian maintainers but they haven't done anything in nearly 5 months yet
<ryanakca> ouch
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Is there someone specific he could/should speak to to get this done ?
<imbrandon> yea debian is slow thats why i said upstream upstream
<imbrandon> whats the bug number again ?
<imbrandon> ( please dont make me search thousands of emails )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hawkwind> Let me look and find it for ya
<Hawkwind> 59816 is the second one filed, and 43386 is the original bug filed
<imbrandon> bug 43386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43386 in Ubuntu "Untranslated string "Please wait" during install." [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43386
<Hawkwind> Sorry, 43368
<Hawkwind> bug 43368
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43368 in boost "no statically linked library in boost thread" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43368
<imbrandon> lemme grab the source hold on
<imbrandon> Hawkwind: compiling now
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Kewl.  Many thanks for taking the time to do this since I know you are super busy with other things
<imbrandon> no worries ;)
<insanekane> has anyone tried to build PyQt4 with dapper ?
<insanekane> anyone know why qmake generates Makefiles with QtCore_debug, rather than just QtCore ?
<insanekane> oh got it ... cat /usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/qconfig.pri, CONFIG should not have debug in it
<nixternal> da bears!
<ryanakca> abattoir: ping
<nixternal> how do i save a list of applications i have installed..so that way when i do a new install, i can use it to recreate my setup?  there is some funky/easy way of doing it..i just ca't remember
<marseillai> nixternal: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' > liste
<nixternal> awesome!
<nixternal> thanks
<marseillai> nixternal: and after : for i in `cat liste`; do apt-get install $i; done;
<ryanakca> what about "dpkg --get-selections"?
<marseillai> ryanakca: i've try but it braks some times
<marseillai> many times in fact
* ryanakca tried it as well... forgot a couple packages though... but got most of em'
* ryanakca mans awk
<ryanakca> wow... huge manpage... for another day :P
<GNUro> hi
<marseillai> ryanakca: in french but great documentation : http://linuxfr.org/tips/238.html
<ryanakca> doesn't matter, I'm fluently french anywais :)
<fdoving> nixternal: i think 'dpkg --get-selections > installed.list' and 'dpkg --set-selections < installed.list' is the way to do it.
<nixternal> wow...another way ;)
<nixternal> thanks
<fdoving> it's basically what ryanakca said.
<ryanakca> nixternal: doesn't allwais work, as marseillai said
<ryanakca> nixternal: I lost some packages... a lot of them actually..
<marseillai>  fdoving didn't work for me! --set-selections return an error the last time i use it
<fdoving> always worked for me.
<fdoving> marseillai: then you did something wrong.
<marseillai> perhaps
<ryanakca> didn't return an error, but it didn't install everything...
<fdoving> might be a missing source in sources.list or something.
<marseillai> nixternal: if you know french look at the link i've gave to ryanakca 
<ryanakca> ah... yes, that's it...
<ryanakca> nixternal: or have me translate it for you :)
<nixternal> or google ;)
<marseillai> fdoving: the sources.list was exactly the same and it works with the first method! but i agree the "debian" way to do is yours
<fdoving> ok.
<nixternal> is anyone elses "System Settings -> Monitor & Display" broken?
<nixternal> The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded
<fdoving> nixternal: i can confirm that, on edgy/ppc.
<fdoving> nixternal: that is true for disk and filesystems too.
<fdoving> and system services.
<nixternal> fdoving: when you boot up, does kdm start up automatically for you?
<nixternal> im wondering if this issue is tied into each other
<fdoving> i think so,haven't booted in a while.
<nixternal> yup, my disk and filesystems is gone as well
<nixternal> ok...is this a reported bug i wonder
<fdoving> also, user management is dead.
<nixternal> that it is
<fdoving> probably the kde-guidance modules.
<nixternal> i don't know..i know that I have a lot of KDM and Xorg errors in my log files now, that were never there before
<fdoving> mountconfig, displayconfig, userconfig works
<fdoving> if you run them from the run command dialog.
<nixternal>  doesn't work for me..i still get the same error message inside
<GNUro> night!
<nixternal> they are broke in KControl as well
<fdoving> ah.. they work when run from console.
<fdoving> not the 'run command' dialog.
<nixternal>   File "/usr/bin/displayconfig", line 23, in ?
<nixternal>     import xf86misc
<nixternal>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/xf86misc.py", line 18, in ?
<nixternal>     import ixf86misc
<nixternal> ImportError: No module named ixf86misc
<nixternal> still don't work for me ;(
<rouzic> Hi all
<nixternal> userconfig does
<nixternal> mountconfig and displayconfig give the same type of error
<fdoving> they all work for me.
<fdoving> from konsole.
<fdoving> userconfig crashed though.. or stopped responding, until kwin asked for permission to kill it.
<nixternal> interesting as the errors all deal with python files
<nixternal> im wondering...i installed the subversion 1.4 today and that updated some python stuff
<nixternal> fdoving: heh, i think you are right about guidance though..the python scripts being called and causing the crash, are guidance related
<fdoving> i think so too.
<fdoving> brb.. check on sleeping kid.
<fdoving> nixternal: do you have /usr/lib/python-support/kde-guidance/python2.4/ixf86misc.so ? 
<fdoving> nixternal: i think that's what's not beeing loaded.
<fdoving> some how.
<nixternal> i will check
<nixternal> i just filed a bug with the issues...i have quite a few bugs i need to research here as well
<nixternal> yes i do have it
<fdoving> 'kcmshell mountconfig'
<fdoving> says: 
<fdoving> Pythonize constructor -- pid = 8380
<fdoving> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<fdoving> Python interpreter initialized!
<fdoving> 'import site' failed.. 
<nixternal> pid = 17158
<nixternal> then i get error: ***failed to import module
<fdoving> same here.
<nixternal> bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<nixternal> if you want to confirm it, and provide more info fdoving ^^
<fdoving> ok. will do.
<nixternal> there are some bugs that are similar to that one..but just in case they weren't, i didn't take over a thread
<nixternal> they had one of the same issues..but the other bug was over a month old, and i know this issue hasn't been around for over a month
<fdoving> the package must be 'kde-guidance' why are there two packages listed in the bugreport? 
<fdoving> kde-guidance (baltix) ? 
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-17
* Riddell discovers http://www.kubuntu-art.org/
<coreymon77> Riddell: looks like a copy of kdelook
<Riddell> it's by the same guy
<coreymon77> its just only for kubuntu
<coreymon77> interesting
<coreymon77> might look through that
<coreymon77> give my old kubuntu box a new look
<Riddell> not too much on it
<Riddell> maybe I should announce on kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ty i updated the bot for kubuntu-art
<Riddell> bot?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: which bot?
<gnomefreak> ubotu
<gnomefreak> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: so, hows finding those supper support people coming?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: no idea.  how much success have you had?
<coreymon77> havent really asked much
<coreymon77> but i think blueskaj is definitely good enough
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: intellikey is also good enough, although, i think he pretty much already is one
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: this is slightly offtopic
<Hobbsee> this is true, but no one else is talking
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: but, you know that feeling that you get when you sleep in way too late, so you cant get to sleep that night, so its 2:30 in the morning and you are bored as heck because you cant get to sleep and have nothing to do?
<Hobbsee> vaguely
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> thats happening to me now
<_StefanS_> mornings!
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: morning to you too (its 3:00 in the morning here)
<_StefanS_> I say again ! -*- Good morning -*- :D
<_StefanS_> (you're just up early)
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: i know, i slept in too late yesterday, so now i cant get to sleep
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: and im bored as all heck
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: dont you hate it when that happens?
<_StefanS_> coreymon77: well, I have a kid thats 4 weeks old, I can never sleep.
<_StefanS_> coreymon77: was up 00:00, 03:18, 06:00 ..
<_StefanS_> it takes an hour for him to eat, so.. not much sleep. But NOW i have fresh coffee.
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: im always up at 12:00 anyways, whats the big deal about being up at 12?
<_StefanS_> coreymon77: well, I cant drag myself around at 9:30 in the evening or so.. so 12 is very late for me
<_StefanS_> coreymon77: we have another 1year old that needs to be entertained the whole day aswell
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: oh, one of those people huh?
<_StefanS_> sorry ? :)
<coreymon77> _StefanS_: not an evening person are you?
<_StefanS_> well I used to..
<coreymon77> you more of a morning person?
<_StefanS_> well I used to stay up very late, but its not really possible at present.. will probably be later though when the kids get a little older
<coreymon77> boys?
<coreymon77> or girls?
<_StefanS_> 1 boy, 1 girl.
<coreymon77> oj
<coreymon77> oh*
<coreymon77> its kind of a trade off
<_StefanS_> yeah.. he screaming his lungs off right now
<_StefanS_> jeeeez
<coreymon77> with boys, you get it big time when they are young
<coreymon77> but once they are older, usually easier to deal with
<coreymon77> girls on the other hand
<coreymon77> much easier than boys when young
<coreymon77> but come teenage...
<coreymon77> oy!
<_StefanS_> well we hope they can sort of keep eachother company when they're that close (hopefully)
<coreymon77> to say the least
<coreymon77> dont get your hopes up too high :P
<_StefanS_> yes, I think everyone feears teenage kids
<_StefanS_> well I can always hope :D
<coreymon77> teenage boys are much easier to deal with
<coreymon77> start saving your money now, youre gonna need it for when your girl grows up
<coreymon77> :P
<_StefanS_> oh my
<_StefanS_> good thing I work for contractor fee at present.. that helps me save up :)
<coreymon77> no kidding
<coreymon77> all ive gotta say is this
<coreymon77> brace yourself
<coreymon77> ;)
<stdin> just remember, when she's older any sentence starting with "Daddy...." means "I want something" :p
<_StefanS_> hehe
<coreymon77> yup
<Hobbsee> haha
<_StefanS_> always nice with people telling you these horror stories.... *ick*
<stdin> or as my sister says "Daddy dearest..." :p
<coreymon77> otherwise its "DAD!!! STOP EMBARASSING ME!!!"
<coreymon77> :P
<_StefanS_> heh well we sorta struck a nerve here it seems :)
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> just illustrating my poinr
<coreymon77> point*
<coreymon77> and all i got is text to do it
<coreymon77> and i didnt realize caps was on until after i pressed enter!! :P
<coreymon77> gorramit!! im so bored!!! i want to get to sleep!!! but i cant!
<daSkreech> coreymon77: Not true
<coreymon77> daSkreech: ???
<daSkreech> coreymon77: Could be Daddy.... this is the love of my life
<daSkreech> again
<coreymon77> daSkreech: you gotta wonder which is worse!  ;)
<daSkreech> Well I would tell _StefanS_  to put some money into a shotgun
<_StefanS_> well weapons are not really allowed in denmark.. all I can get is a BB-gun :D
<coreymon77> daSkreech: for who? the boyfriends or the daughter? :P;)
<_StefanS_> ^ boyfriends I think ;)
<daSkreech> Which ever one is more dangerous at the time
<coreymon77> lol
<daSkreech> In any case it's time for bed
<daSkreech> coreymon77: You may want to read the comments on Digg for the KDE4 revision
<coreymon77> why?
<coreymon77> amd where?
<_StefanS_> wow how nice it is to see SCO go down in flames..
<daSkreech> little insights into Kubuntu vs OpenSuse going into the KDE4 world
<_StefanS_> daSkreech: got an url?
<daSkreech> http://digg.com/linux_unix/KDE_4_Revision_712779
<daSkreech> Hi hunger
<coreymon77> and whats the diff between suse and opensuse
<daSkreech> Suse is enterprise
<daSkreech> Like Redhat vs Fedora
<hunger> daSkreech: Ho.
<daSkreech> hunger: Is there a simple synopsis site on Tapioca/Telepathy/Decibel?
<coreymon77> redhat doesnt exist anymore
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> daSkreech: people sure love their kubuntu form the looks of those comments
<coreymon77> from*
<daSkreech> coreymon77: It doesn't?
<coreymon77> daSkreech: no, didnt fedora replace it?
<daSkreech> coreymon77: Nope
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i must be going crazy then
<daSkreech> You can still buy Fedora but you can't download it in a nice compiled ISO
<coreymon77> theyve probably done a huge number on it since i last used it back with redhat8, my first linux experience
<daSkreech> So Suse is the same
<daSkreech> You have to buy it
<coreymon77> interesting
<coreymon77> i guess suse10 was the last free one
<daSkreech>  if you want it for free there is OpenSuse which has more stuff and is free but is community supported
<coreymon77> **cough**pieceofcrap**cough**
<\sh> opensuse is community driven, whereas the community means a hell of a lot of suse employed people...
<\sh> opensuse is the base for all SuSE Linux Enterprise versions...
<\sh> (at least since SLES10)
<coreymon77> kubuntus the best
<coreymon77> well well well
<\sh> coreymon77, the user decides what's the best for him/her
<coreymon77> i think i finally feel sleep coming on
<coreymon77> but before i go
<coreymon77> dont we all agree here that kubuntus the best
<coreymon77> est
<daSkreech> :-)
<raphink> hi guys
<raphink> :)
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> gnight people
<mhb> hi raphink, long time no see
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> well I'm always around, but not very active ;)
<raphink> too busy ;)
<coreymon77> well, bedtime for me
<coreymon77> goodnight
<raphink> good night coreymon77
<Tonio_> heya
<Tonio_> Riddell: we're donne with bluetooth, I just uploaded the beta7, which fixes the latest we had, I'll mark the spec as done
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<_StefanS_> hey you!
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> and welcome back
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanted to discuss with you about the env and share folder in the user's home, is there any reason you changed that ? seems to be you according to the changelog....
<Tonio_> I don't see the point since that's also very dangerous (deleting the kwallet file for example)....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can fix but I wanted your feeling on that point
<_StefanS_> ah I see you comitted the package :)
<_StefanS_> just in ..
<_StefanS_> uhm, so you wrote hehe.. I must be blind
<Riddell> Tonio_: it was changed to use the enrivonment variable rather than hardcoding .kde because people may use another directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, well it has to be fixed, as it seems to not work as expecting
<Tonio_> Riddell: share shouldn't be in $home directory I guess :)
<Tonio_> looks like the env variable is empty or there is a problem on that point, so I'll try to fix today if you don't mind
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should be fixed in what I uploaded yesterday, but please look at it to confirm
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<jjesse> morning
<Tonio_> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: and what about strigi atm ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will we keep it as is ? seems to create lots of problems or lots of people
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: in for beta then decide
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki thanks :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: strigi should basically go away :) - i uninstalled it on my machines..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wonder if the bugs are with strigi or clucene
<Tonio_> I'd say clucene imho
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, donno - it just hogged 100% cpu all the time. Maybe its because I hate indexers :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lol
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
* Jucato headdesks for being late :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I just bought some new hardware ! :)
<Jucato> woot! cool! :)
<Jucato> er.. Kool :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: this time a Quad core Q6600
<Jucato> whoa! heavy artillery :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: coming in tomorrow.. cant wait to install kubuntu on it :)
<Jucato> woot woot! :)
<_StefanS_> yeah!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_, Riddell:doing an attempt with the latest clucene and rebuilt strigi
<Hobbsee> nice.  dolphin crashes.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: when and how? :)
* Jucato thought dolphin crashing.. or drowning.. was the rule :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: when you're copying a file, and rename it while your'e doing so.
<Jucato> oh
<Hobbsee> entire thing blows up
<Jucato> this is d3lphin right?
* Jucato checks
<Hobbsee> this is the current gutsy version, kde3
<Hobbsee> copy a movie or something, hit f2 when it's selected.  when ti finishes copying...KABOOM!!!
* Jucato looks for a safe file to nuke
<Jucato> hit f2 when which is selected?
<Hobbsee> when the file that you're moving, and wanting to rename is selected
<Hobbsee> as in, where you're moving it to
<Jucato> hm.. doesn't seem to crash here :(
* Hobbsee copied a movie off the cd drive to ~, and selected the file in ~, hti f2, started typing, and kaboom when the copy finished.
<Jucato> hm I did get an error about not having permission to change blahblah.. but didn't rash
<Jucato> crash*
<Hobbsee> oh, hmmm, it only happened once.
<Hobbsee> although it seemed quicker
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I'll test that
* Jucato hates bugs that can't be consistently reproduced... makes me feel like I'm losing my mind...
<_StefanS_> I've been thinking.. its dangerous i know
<_StefanS_> why cant we just hide that copy, move, link, cancel dialog when you copy files?
<_StefanS_> cant you press a modifier to show it, if you want to ?
<Hobbsee> because it's useful to konw if it's finished copying or not?
<Jucato> if you don't want to, you can just press the appropriate key
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think he means the Copy, Move, Link popup
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<_StefanS_> yes
* Hobbsee just uses ctrl+c, ctrl+v, but occasionally finds that dialog useful.
* Hobbsee never memorises the shortcuts for which is copy, which is move, etc, for point and click
<Jucato> _StefanS_: for one, the Link Here option isn't available elsewhere
<Hobbsee> well, click and drag
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: shouldn't we rediscuss dolphin default activation on gutsy ?
<_StefanS_> wouldn't it just be better to copy between two volumes, and move within the same default?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: when?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we planned to rediscuss this next meeting, but I missed that one
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so probably next meeting again, hopefully I'll be there this time :)
<_StefanS_> +1 for konqueror returning.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: give me a time, etc, that is OK for you.
<Tonio_> that's me feeling too, let's add dolphin, but not as the default, way to unstable
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dunno when we can/should do it..... maybe next week ?
<Jucato> after what I went through to add that Trash thingy? +1 for konqueror :)
<Hobbsee> some dolphin stuff is nice, but it's hell for when you want to open more than 2 tabs.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: uh, yeah.  i'm going to call it a week early this time, due to uni holidays
<_StefanS_> dolphin is not mature enough. period.
<Hobbsee> i'm unsure when Riddell is back to work, though
<Jucato> s/dolphin/dolphin on KD3/
<Jucato> s/KD3/KDE3/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah we need Riddell to discuss this in any case
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but we should hurry to decide btw
<_StefanS_> wasn't he just around?
<Jucato> how about strigi? how is it performing?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: he's on leave ATM
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: like not.
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm testing with the latest version of clucene to see if that fixes the infinite loop bug
<Jucato> I see. still gonna keep crossing my fingers then :)
<_StefanS_> updated kdebluetooth is ready in repos
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: seems to work correctly with latest clucene
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: at least my machine is usage when indexing, good point :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: let's look at the index size after the indexing is ended (if there is an end.....)
<_StefanS_> well, my index ended up around 500mb.. which after I killed strigidaemon, and removed that crap from the system.
<_StefanS_> bye bye..
* Jucato couln't even get an index to be built properly :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also the jstream protocol seems to work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whats that used for ? :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tonio_> which is mych better, but I'll give a complete feedback tomorrow as I need to be sure it all works
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: used to show files
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Jucato> _StefanS_: http://strigi.sourceforge.net/?q=features
<Jucato> at the very bottom.. the only reference I could find about it :)
<_StefanS_> no hammering of the system .. wow thats a great one.
<_StefanS_> maybe its was rats that hammered my system.
<_StefanS_> thanks Jucato
* Jucato still searches :)
<Jucato> "strigi reads files as streams"? maybe that's the basic concept?
* Jucato quits searching...
<Jucato> perhaps some things are better left unknown :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: some techy stuff here I think, if you're still interested, that is: http://akademy.kde.org/conference/slides/strigi.pdf
<_StefanS_> hmm it looks like it was really thought through..
<Tonio_> Riddell: your fix works for gtk_qt_engine and kwallet, but there is still a "home" folder in the user's profile created
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from that it seems to be okay
<meduxa> don't push riddell too hard, he is just comming from vacation, jeje
<Tonio_> meduxa: I know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this one, don't mind
<meduxa> Tonio_ riddell is so relaxed these days that his production will suffer, probably
<meduxa> sunny days
<meduxa> going to the beach... you know
* Tonio_ notes that kdebase bzr branch is 3 versions outdated compared to the current package...... :(
<Hobbsee> woudlnt surprise me
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Some packages *are* going for the source package it seems.
<manchicken> "The requested URL /changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.33/changelog was not found on this server."
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh really?  which ones?
<manchicken> I got that that looking at linux-headers-2.6.22-11-generic
<Hobbsee> manchicken: changelog linux-headers-2.6.22-11-generic WFM
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh, no, you're misunderstanding me
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yes, they *do* go for the source package
<Hobbsee> manchicken: but, when figuring out which *component* it's in, it uses the component of the *binary* package
<Hobbsee> do you see what i mean?
<Hobbsee> (which is fine for debian, but breaks for us)
<manchicken> Okay, so what package should linux-headers be looking for?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: as in, which source package?
<Hobbsee> the very one you found.
<manchicken> linux-source?
<Hobbsee> the problem is how it is determining the component/section
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Oh, really, so the actual package it's fetching for is correct?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh yes
<Hobbsee> manchicken: here's how it works.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it says "ok, i'm $binarypackage, and i'm in $component.  my corresponding source package is called $foo"
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what it needs to say is "ok, i'm $binarypackage, and my corresponding source package is called $foo.  Because I cant rely on the fact that the archive is ordered by binaries, i need to look up the component of my source, and use that to build my changelog entry"
<Hobbsee> is that clearer?
<manchicken> Okay, so in the case of "/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.33/changelog", what would be the correct URL?
<manchicken> Just take out the component?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: that is the correct URL
<Hobbsee> no, you do need the component
<manchicken> That URL 404s.
<Hobbsee> it doesnt thru aptitude here
* Hobbsee checks witih adept
<manchicken> So then "/changelogs/pool/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.33/changelog" is also a correct URL?
<Hobbsee> unsure.  i doubt it
<Hobbsee> i think it all goes via source component, but you can check with a web browser
<Hobbsee> argh.  damned thing sigseiv'd.
<Hobbsee> on hitting escape.
<nixternal> woohah!
<nixternal> mornin' to all of the fine people of #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> that's impressive
<manchicken> Neither of them are incorrect.
<nixternal> what? that I am up this early...tell me about it
<manchicken> err, correct
<daSkreech> nixternal: and me :)
* Jucato weakly waves to nixternal and daSkreech
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i think your connection is botched.  l-h-2.6.22-11-generic dev changelog is showing up fine here
<manchicken> I'm getting to the server, it's just giving me a 404 for the URL.
<daSkreech> hi Jucato-san
<Jucato> ohayo daSkreech-sempai
<manchicken> I'm talking about "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.33/changelog" and "http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.33/changelog"
<manchicken> Both 404
<Hobbsee> manchicken: errr.  that's interesting. it seems a little otu of date
<Hobbsee> so why does aptitude changelog work?
<Hobbsee> and adept work here?
<manchicken> Fair question.
<manchicken> My guess is that they may have multiple changelog servers around the world, and you're hitting one that doesn't suck while I'm hitting one that does.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, i know :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> no, no, i'ts better than that
<manchicken> They hate Americans?
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nope.  it's tha tmy system doesnt know about -11.33 yet.
<manchicken> "We'll get those stinking pig-dog Americans!  Turn off their changelogs!"
<manchicken> Ah.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: clearly, i havent updated today.
<manchicken> If it's a new package I suppose the changelog may not have been synced, too.
<Hobbsee> which means my system thinks the latest is .32, so works.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> i dont remember how long it takes to sync
<daSkreech> manchicken: are pigdogs related to manchickens?
<Hobbsee> but that's why you're getting the 404 there - the algorithm is working in that instance, assuming the server is up to date
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> So would the URL without /main in it be the most correct one?
<manchicken> If I could just take the component out, that'd be a damn-simple fix.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no, it wouldnt.
<Hobbsee> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-11.32/changelog 404's
<Hobbsee> that same URL with component in it works.
<Hobbsee> (the old kernel version)
<Hobbsee> ah, here's a bundle of updates.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: are you understanding where the problem is now?
* Hobbsee just doesnt really understand apt's innards well enough to tell it to look for the component that the source is in, and use that for all further changelog work.
* Jucato <---- bed, get well, "See ya'all later!"
<Hobbsee> oh, yay for consistancy.  so, for the changelogs, everything is stored under source packages, and the source package component
<Hobbsee> for archive.u.c, it's stored under binary package, and the binary package component.
<Hobbsee> which...sort of makes sense
<nixternal> OK, time for skewl cuz it is kewl, so don't be a fewl
* nixternal is a luser
<nixternal> cya'll later :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'll try to see if I can figure it out.
<manchicken> I'm just scared that this is going to turn into a nasty CF where nothing really makes any sense other than the whole "well it's just the way it is" rationale.
<manchicken> I'd like to avoid that if at all possible.
<manchicken> Screensavers act funny when you're running compiz.
<daSkreech> Man I should really start coding on kscreensaver
<gnomefreak> why is dolphin on the livecd but not installed with gutsy?
<gnomefreak> or is it and it just never got added to updates
<daSkreech> Kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i just installed it 2 days ago
<gnomefreak> daSkreech: its not listed as depends in show for kubuntu-desktop either
<daSkreech> hmm
* gnomefreak would really like to know that one ;) something had to bring it in for livecd and it wasnt kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu standard what else gets on livecd other than them
<Saurus> IppatsuManXYZ:
<Saurus> :D
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: clean install?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> apt should be installing recommends by default
<gnomefreak> aptitude  -R kubuntu-desktop didnt install dolphin
<gnomefreak> would have thout it would have if default
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, duh.
<marseillai> if anyone want to test dolphin with tab support on kde4 gutsy i've a package on my ppa...
<gnomefreak> dolphin is a recommend?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: stupid question, but you *have* looked at what -R does, havent you?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes.  because some people want to remove it.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know what it does, why is it on livecd if just a recommend?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: we have a lot of things as recommends, as some people like to swap out components - so we only have what is mandatory as depends
<Hobbsee> because recommends get installed by default, but means that people can remove it if they hate it, without removing k-d
<Hobbsee> there's a couple of bug reports about how it has too many deps, and you cant remove various apps without removing k-d
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: when did apt-get install start installing recommends?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: earlier this release cycle.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: only for metapackages.
<gnomefreak> hence why i use aptitude for -desktops
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Hobbsee> meh, aptitude
<gnomefreak> yes it has always installed recommends using aptitude
<gnomefreak> as far back as i can remember
<Hobbsee> oh, indeed.
<Hobbsee> but with apt, it's been this cycle.
<gnomefreak> only for meta-packages
<Hobbsee> yes
<gnomefreak> and apt will remove all depends?
<gnomefreak> or aptitude only still
<Hobbsee> as in, sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Hobbsee> it wont automatically remove bits once nothing depends on them, no
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> if its gonna grab recommends (as aptitude does) it should remove things like aptitude does
<gnomefreak> or your back to removing libqt-mt3(or whatever the lib is)
<Hobbsee> then no, it wont remove all deps
<gnomefreak> libqt3-mt
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> autoremoving by default is dangerious
<gnomefreak> and that still leave bits around
<gnomefreak> haggai: its better than it was ;)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> i'm glad to hear it.  accidently removing k-d, then hitting y, with aptitude tends to be disasterous
<Hobbsee> oh yay, it wont automatically remove everything anymore
<gnomefreak> i would use aptitude install without -R for kubuntu-desktop because it brings in the oofastkde or whatever it is (to open oo faster) and it kills everything here makes it so slow its not usable
<Hobbsee> oofastkde?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think we did prelinking on kde
<gnomefreak> kmail is a recommend too?
<Hobbsee> yes
<gnomefreak> what is default mail?
<Hobbsee> kmail
<gnomefreak> oooqs-kde
<gnomefreak> was what i was thinking of
<gnomefreak> thats the oo.o quick starter
<gnomefreak> for kde
<Hobbsee> ah
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop also recommends oo.o shouldnt it make more sense to recommend koffice?
<gnomefreak> just a thought ;)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: when that was last discussed, it was decided that koffice wasnt stable enough yet - particularly in the area of .doc
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: obviously, you cant recommend both, or it will blow the cd sizes
<gnomefreak> true
<daSkreech> Koffice needs ,3
<daSkreech> <3
<daSkreech> OO.o gets IBm :-(
<jjesse> afternoon, anything fun going on?
<Saurus> IppatsuManXYZ what do you think about apt-get and adpept?
<Saurus> *adept
<Saurus> no answer...
<Lure> Riddell: do you plan new snapshot of kdepim? Otherwise I am preparing debdiff with 4-5 bugfixes from last week (one important crasher)...
<Riddell> Lure: I'm still on holiday for next week so don't have time
<Riddell> Lure: but maybe their snapshot from last friday is worth trying if you do have time?
<Riddell> otherwise, fixes are good
* Riddell out
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will use Tonio_/Hobbsee to upload fixes and prepare test snpashot in my ppa
* Lure wants rock solid kdepim in gutsy
<\sh> Lure, will it work properly with exchange mail + calendar ? ,-)
<nixternal> what is on the agenda for today
<nixternal> next kdelibs update, the link for the help/about kubuntu needs to be updated for the konqi start page
<nixternal> actually, just the Kubuntu Documentation link
<nixternal> how does that work seeing as we are in a string freeze?
<Lure> \sh: if you use exchange, you are on your own ;-(
* Lure knows how this feels as he uses exchange at work ;-)
<ScottK> nixternal: You have to personally visit each buildd and thaw the strings before it will take.
<\sh> Lure, well I have to...that's why I'm using evolution
* nixternal gets out his string blow torch
<sahin_h> \sh: And If your company use Exchange 2007 the imap is the last hope... My company does. :-(
<\sh> sahin_h, imap works but not with the calendar...and this we need a lot
<\sh> sahin_h, so I'm happy with evolution using the webinterface for everything
<sahin_h> \sh: Your, right. However I can accept and send meeting request from kontact too.
<sahin_h> \sh: Web interface is only needed if I want to set the busy state.
<\sh> sahin_h, yeah, but using other calendar resources of my team mates, e.g. when they are on holiday, it's not working...
<sahin_h> \sh: Yes, that's true. But in case of exchange 2007 won't work from evolution too.
<\sh> sahin_h, yeah, we are using still 2003 or something like this...well it works.
<sahin_h> \sh: You are lucky. I'm a looser. :-(
<\sh> sahin_h, but the web interface works from firefox ...that's at least a good thing
<sahin_h> \sh: Yes fortunately the web interface works.
<\sh> Riddell, do we want kmobiletools 0.5.0 beta 3 in gutsy? (bug 131608)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131608 in kmobiletools "Please upgrade kmobiletools to version 0.5.0 beta 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131608
<\sh> if not, I'll reject this bug as invalid
<Riddell> \sh_away: probably not if we're on a stable version at the moment
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<nixternal> oi oi
<n8k99> chickenboy
* n8k99 realizes we were not singing
<nixternal> hehe
<n8k99> how's school going?
<nixternal> not bad actually...I was expecting worse seeing as I am taking 3 advanced programming courses at the same time...but luckily my java instructor is stupid, so we aren't learning anything that would confuse my other studies :)
<coreymon77> n8k99: guess what?
<n8k99> what coreymon77
<n8k99> that's awesome nixternal
<coreymon77> n8k99: chicken butt!
<n8k99> oh no!
<nixternal> man, I have gotten addicted to Project Euler
* coreymon77 realizes that we are not doing that joke
<n8k99> Project Euler
<nixternal> http://projecteuler.net
* n8k99 puts coreymon77 on his pay no mind list
<coreymon77> sorry
<nixternal> it is a list of 150 math questions you code out to get the answer
<coreymon77> im just a tiny bit hyper and a tiny bit bored right now
<coreymon77> nixternal: guess why
<coreymon77> ?
<daSkreech> !
<nixternal> wasabi skreechy
<coreymon77> nixternal: chicken pie!!!
<daSkreech> manchicken pie!
<nixternal> that doesn't even sound pretty
<coreymon77> daSkreech: guess which?
<n8k99> oh no!
<n8k99> oh no!
<n8k99> freeflying chicken itch?
<coreymon77> daSkreech: chicken's bitch/shit, whichever one you like
<coreymon77> and finally
<coreymon77> n8k99: guess who?
* n8k99 likes the look of Project Euhler
<coreymon77> n8k99: CHICKEN POO!
<coreymon77> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<coreymon77> okay
<n8k99> thanks, no really thanks
<coreymon77> im done
<daSkreech> Ha ha I heard someone talking about chicken paws today
<daSkreech> that' was funny to the end
<coreymon77> hmm, i wonder what question word i could use there
<coreymon77> daSkreech: you missed the first one
<coreymon77> daSkreech: the classic
<daSkreech> n8k99: link?
<n8k99> i wouldn't say he _missed it_
<coreymon77> daSkreech:guess what?
<n8k99> http://projecteuhler.net
<daSkreech> coreymon77: http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu.TfTO9GOTcB8wJXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTFhMm5vNXI2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA01BUDAxMV85NARsA1dTMQ--/SIG=12ennld53/EXP=1190174303/**http%3a//www.onehorseshy.com/lowbrow/guess_what_chicken_butt
<n8k99> thanks to nixternal
<coreymon77> daSkreech: chicken butt
<daSkreech> coreymon77: ^^^^
<daSkreech> n8k99: times out for me
<coreymon77> daSkreech: is that one of those pages of "how to keep an idiot busy"
<nixternal> n8k99: that is supposed to be http://projecteuler.net
<n8k99> oh right thanks
* n8k99 kant spell
<daSkreech> coreymon77: take a look at it
<coreymon77> daSkreech: because it keeps on going back to the same "document has moved here" page
<coreymon77> so i take it it is
<daSkreech> coreymon77: the link I sent you?
* daSkreech prods coreymon77
<n8k99> nixternal: so how far along have you gotten with this?
<nixternal> I am on #15 right now
<n8k99> are you working in ordr/
<n8k99> order?
<nixternal> yes
<n8k99> wow cool
<coreymon77> daSkreech: i looked at it
<coreymon77> it keeps on returning me to the same, this document has moved here page
<coreymon77> and every time i click here it goes back to the same page
<daSkreech> coreymon77: http://www.onehorseshy.com/lowbrow/guess_what_chicken_butt/
<coreymon77> i saw
<coreymon77> Jucato: you back?
<mhb> Jucato: could you post the screenshot troy dcced to you?
<mhb> good morning everyone
<coreymon77> mhb: goodnight to you
<mhb> coreymon77: you're awake again? :o)
<coreymon77> mhb: isnt it interesting how timezones do that
<coreymon77> mhb: i was just about to leave, you know, last minute checks of irc before you close it and go to bed
<mhb> coreymon77: true, although it is a bit bothersome, especially when you want to work together with people from different TZ
<coreymon77> no shit
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> goodnight
<mhb> night coreymon77
<_StefanS_> morning kids
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato!
<_StefanS_> why arent you sleeping ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: how can you be sure he's not sleeping?
<_StefanS_> my psychic powers :D
<_StefanS_> nah he's always up late
<sahin_w> gwenview 1.4.2 just released...
<sahin_w> Is there any chance to include it to Gutsy?
<mhb> sahin_w: no
<sahin_w> mhb: Ok.
<Jucato> mhb: http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=312
<Jucato> (_Stefan_'s psychic powers were wrong... I *was* sleeping :P)
<mhb> Jucato: my psychic powers are unrivaled :o)
* Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> heheh
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
* Jucato waves back
<mhb> Jucato: could you post the image then?
<Jucato> post where?
<mhb> Jucato: you have a website, don't you? Or bayimg or anywhere...
<Jucato> that link isn't enough?
<mhb> Jucato: he dcced it to you
<Jucato> I couldn't receive the DCC
<Jucato> so he just posted it in imagepaste
<Jucato> the link to which I gave above
<mhb> Jucato: here? I must be either blind or it happened when my connection slipped for a minute?
<Jucato> [16:35]  <Jucato> mhb: http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=312
<Jucato> it was immediately before I said something about _Stefan_'s psychic powers
<mhb> Jucato: ah, yes
<mhb> Jucato: I am blind
<Jucato> apparently :)
<Jucato> now, since I just woke up.. I'm looking for someone to eat
<Jucato> bbl
* Hobbsee pokes adept with a big stick
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you need an even bigger, pointier, and doomier stick for that :)
* Hobbsee stabs vodafone with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> voice recognition, etc, software is only ever any good if it actually gets the correct information *across*.
* marseillai wonders how kde4base for feisty backport has been build
<marseillai> arfffff changelog says feisty-backport for release and not feisty
<mhb> hmm, I've got a strange problem here - Apple MacBook brightness can be changed in Ubuntu, but cannot in Kubuntu.
<mhb> what can I do to fix it?
<mhb> I mean - is there someone who has knowledge of both KDE and HAL/these things?
<huats> I am actually trying to have a lok at bug #121984
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121984 in kdepim "kandy: no icon in kubuntu feisty's kde menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121984
<huats> f I understood correctly the idea is to nt dupplicate stuffs... so let the icons in the kdeartwork-theme-icon package and not ship them with the kandy package...
<huats> but the kdeartwork-theme-icon install icons in usr/share/icons/ikons/XXxXX/icons which is not a path where the icons for installed applications .. or am I missing something ?
<huats> can anybody explain me a bit the way of processing ?
<mhb> kwwii: I am surprised, some pretty neat stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, looks like we are getting the community back on track
<Hobbsee> ooh, i like waves.jpg there
<Jucato> (still brown yay! :P)
<Jucato> leather? hahah! :)
<Jucato> brownfluid and redbrownatomspin... I like those...
* mhb likes the elephant
<Jucato> hey those from troy_s are good too... the solar one + the ubuntu logo would probably be nice...
<Jucato> hey that's an idea... why not make the wallpapers use the animal metaphor too :)
<mhb> Jucato: that's one of the reasons why I like the elephant ... it's blue, it's nice, it is African
<kwwii> Jucato: http://meglyman.deviantart.com/art/Gutsy-Gibbon-64270409
<testing> hola chicos
<Jucato> kwwii: lol! hahaha
<Jucato> roflmao
<kwwii> hola chica
<kwwii> Jucato: she has paintings for all the older names as wel
<Jucato> er.. lots of clones
* Jucato looks
<mhb> kwwii: I guess we can't make the elephant default for kubuntu, can we? :D nah, just kidding. I don't want to be Just Another Developer That Talks Into Artwork :o)
* Jucato thought mhb already was :)
<Jucato> and what's wrong with that? :)
<mhb> Jucato: right, I sometimes do talk into it... but I respect The Artist
<Jucato> you say it like you can't be both developer and artist. :)
<mhb> Jucato: sometimes you can, unfortunately I'm not
<Jucato> aw.. too modest :P
<mhb> Jucato: no, really. I envy those guys that can say "oh, let's do an elephant-skin-like wallpaper" and just do it
* Jucato envies the those guys who "just do it". period. :)
* Jucato never realized so many *nix materials (screenshots) in deviantart...
<mhb> kwwii: is it alright to blog about some images on the Artwork/Incoming or should I rather wait until Gutsy Final?
* Jucato <--- dinner
<Jucato> would be nice to get all those artwork ideas up in *buntu-look.org
<kwwii> mhb: sure, blog away :-)
<mhb> nixternal: pokey
<mhb> nixternal: I'd like to translate the Kubuntu Welcome Page in Firefox, where can I do that?
<mhb> oh my, the login screen with the elephant background is so beautiful!
<huats> sorry to insist but I might need a litlle help.... i am trying to solve  bug #121984, and I just need an answer to be sure that I am not doing something wrong .... so far all related kandy icons are included in kdeartwork-theme-icon... but inside kdeartwork-theme-icon nothing is going to install a kandy icon on /usr/share/app-install/icons ... So I was wondering if I can do just like it is...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121984 in kdepim "kandy: no icon in kubuntu feisty's kde menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121984
<huats> ...done  for kpilot, i-e to provide an icon inside the kandy package... Is it correct ? I don't know since it is dupplicating icons...
<jjesse> morning :)
<Jucato> moin jjesse!
<jjesse> how are you Jucato?
<Jucato> feeling (a bit) better. thank you :)
<jjesse> glad you are feeling (a bit) better
<Jucato> heheh
* jjesse is looking for a good schedule to figure out when he should be at UDS - Boston
* Jucato hopes Boston+1 or 2 would be near asia again :)
<mhb> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello mhb
<jjesse> are there kde4 beta pacakges available for gutsy or ?
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<jjesse> thanks ubotu
* Jucato snifs
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<jjesse> so by default the pacakges are in gutsy then? or do i still have install kdebase-workspace?
<Jucato> kdebase-workspace I think
* mhb pokes Jucato 
* Jucato pokes mbh back
<mhb> Jucato: could you do me a favor and test if the print screen button works in kdm?
<mhb> Jucato: because every recipe on the net I've seen (and tested) doesn't work
<Jucato> um... from memory, I don't think it does...
<Jucato> hold on a sec..
<mhb> Jucato: I would assume that, but I cannot test it myself
<Jucato> doesn't work for me. sorry
<mhb> Jucato: nevermind, I managed to take the screenshot
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> oh. nice :)
<viviersf> is there any plan to remove some of the unneeded "kde" menu entries ?
* Jucato wonders what those would be
<viviersf> i have entries for : input actions, keyboard, keyboard layout etc
<viviersf> isnt it supposed to be accessed via system settings
* Jucato doesn't have those
<Jucato> in the K menu?
<manchicken> So there seems to have been a decision made to put enabled compiz on Ubuntu by default, and I'm wondering if a similar decision has been made with Kubuntu.
<Jucato> enabled? O.o
<viviersf> Jucato, well i get them in gnome on my other pc :(
<viviersf> but gnome and kde acts the same to those :(
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> maby its my fault
<Hobbsee> manchicken: pft.
<manchicken> I don't know about how well compiz works for Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be quite there yet for Kubuntu.  I get the feeling that compiz folks will be waiting for KDE4 before working too much with KDE, which I think is kinda to their detriment.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: we like our cds stable, thanks.
<Jucato> viviersf: you are seeing these menu items in GNOME's menu?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Well if compiz folks were actually focusing on KDE3 stability, I'm sure it'd be much better.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: kde4 has composite, so...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh, true.  but they dont, so...
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Well I'd also like every GNOME user who uses compiz that claims KDE has hard-to-use configs to now stand up and apologize, as compiz is ridiculously difficult to configure.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<viviersf> Jucato, yes, and i just checked the .desktop files and they are set to show :(
<manchicken> I used it for a while, and it does seem mostly stable.
<Hobbsee> yeah.  it's a sort of kde + gconf scenario, which makes it a pain
<manchicken> I stopped using it for its glaring omissions of functionality more than its stability.
<manchicken> This concept of "viewports" needs to be done away with.
<manchicken> We've already got virtual desktops.  We should stick with what is already there and what is already supported.
<Jucato> btw, "workspaces" = GNOME's virtual desktops... but the whole workspace -> viewport -> virtual desktop mess is what's driving me against compiz/beryl
<Jucato> but in Compiz+GNOME I think viewport and workspace work together, 1 workspace = 1 viewport. not so with KDE
<manchicken> Jucato: Really?  I was under the impression that a viewport was its own thing entirely.
<manchicken> Jucato: It makes more sense if what you say is the case.
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> in KDE I think it was 1 viewport = 4 virtual desktops... so if you had 4 viewports (since you'd think they translate to virtual desktops) you'd have 16 of those things...
<Jucato> but still 4 viewports/faces of the cube..
<Jucato> it's a bit confusing iirc...
<manchicken> Jucato: No, in KDE 1 viewport is independent of desktops.  You can have 8 viewports if you like.
<manchicken> It's X number of viewports on N number of desktops.  Each desktop has X number of viewports.
<manchicken> And it makes no freaking sense.
<Jucato> or something like that :)
<manchicken> compiz won't manage the virtual desktops.
<manchicken> Just the viewports.
<manchicken> It needs to just get rid of viewports and stick with virtual desktops.
<Jucato> neither does beryl afaik...
<manchicken> I think Beryl is being abandoned.
<manchicken> It's "compiz-fusion" now.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: they merged, rather than abandoning
<Jucato> hehe same banana :)
<Jucato> they both don't "Just work" with KDE
<Hobbsee> true.  but the fire is cool!
<manchicken> And compiz-fusion lacks some very nice functionality that kwin has that I'm just not happy to give up.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: For about 10 minutes :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: for longer than taht :P
<manchicken> Hobbsee: And then again when you're showing it to someone else :)
<marseillai_> Riddell: is there a way to build kde4base for feisty on PPA? if i set release in changelog to feisty it fails with build dependency missing. and if I set release to feisty-changelog it fails due to "PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket." So my question is : How did you do to make it build????
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: i thought i said to ask cprov that?
<manchicken> I wish KDE4 were in a state where I could start using it more extensively.
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: he would have uploaded it as feisty to ppa, had it all build there, and reuploaded it with proper versioning to feisty-backports, i expect
<Jucato> maybe beta3 manchicken...
<Jucato> but most devs are able to use the basics I think... running a full KDE 4 session...
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: it doesn't build with feisty
* Jucato will try that next week.. but has some issues with user accounts :)
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: he would have uplaoded the other stuff it requires to the ppa too
<Riddell> marseillai_: it's annoying, you need to upload all the dependencies to the ppa too
* Jucato waves to Riddell :)
<Riddell> look at the kubuntu-members one maybe
<Riddell> hola jjesse_
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> hola Jucato
<marseillai_> ah oki Riddell
<jjesse> holla
<Jucato> Riddell: someone was advertising you in #kubuntu earlier. you were giving a talk on packaging? :)
<Riddell> marseillai_: you can't use feisty-backports with PPA, which is quite hard
<marseillai_> yes i've just see that
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, I've been talking all morning, my throat is very soar
<Jucato> ouch... yeah that's nasty....
<nixternal> mhb: hrmm, you know what...I think I need to do a quick fix to the ff frontpage. I will check it when I get home, make the necessary update, and then send the .html file up to the translators mailing list to get translated if it hasn't been done already
<nixternal> I totally forgot about the ff front page
<Riddell> nixternal: s/feisty/gutsy/ ?
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> that is a quick fix really, and doesn't mess with pot files...the html gets manually translated anyways, so we will be fine with that
<nixternal> won't even require a new package at this time, which is good
<Riddell> ideally that could be done at compile time
<Riddell> ooh, spanish politicians
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> bbiab...lab time
<jjesse> hVe fun in lab
<Riddell> nixternal: do you have comments on Foundations of Qt book?  I need to write a review
* Jucato just suddenly remembers he hasn't gone beyond chapter 1 of his Qt 4 Book :(
<Riddell> Jucato: which one is that?
<Jucato> the Trolltech one
<Jucato> C++ GUI Programming with Qt 4
<Jucato> (the relatively older Qt 4 book, which I just bought last month :P)
<manchicken> Ooh, I might snag that book.
<manchicken> Riddell: Were you present when mhb and I were talking about adept the other day?
* Jucato was about to sleep.. now has to wait for the reply :)
<Riddell> manchicken: don't think so
<manchicken> Riddell: We were waxing philosophical about how adept seems to be having trouble keeping up with our needs, and how it might be a neat idea to start keeping our eyes open for something that might work better while still working Adept as best we can.
<manchicken> I think the big thing we both agreed on is that we would like to see something like update-manager for Kubuntu.
<Riddell> sure, if a kde 4 port of adept doesn't appear soonish that'll be a necessity anyway
<Riddell> but it needs pykde 4 with embedded konsole first
<Riddell> (pykde 4 is in svn now if anyone wants to try it out)
<manchicken> Well I'm not sure if we really should do too much waiting.
<manchicken> Adept is so complicated for folks to maintain that it's simply not being maintained like it really needs to be.
<Riddell> it's blocked on pykde is all
<manchicken> Every time I need to do something in it it's like 4 hours to figure out where I need to make the change, and then a loop of 5 minutes to make my change, 5 minutes to build and then another hour to determine why it crashed.  That goes on for 3 or 4 tries, and then I put out a patch.
<manchicken> Not to mention that it took me several days to figure out how it worked the first time around.
<manchicken> We also need some documentation for libapt, libept, and the other libs involved.
<Riddell> I suspect python-apt isn't much better documented
<manchicken> Because libapt is a freakin' maze of confusion with no sign of error handling.
<manchicken> I don't think it is either.
<manchicken> mvo is the living breathing documentation, and not much else is known outside his head or the folks who directly work on it.
<manchicken> Source code is great, but it's no substitute for well-done documentation.
<manchicken> Qt docs and KDE docs are incredible, and it saves me so much time to be able to go there rather than swim in header files.
<Riddell> nixternal: http://dot.kde.org/1189517663/ comments welcome (not published yet)
<Riddell> totally
<manchicken> Riddell: So what's the story behind kynaptic?
<Riddell> it's crap and we stopped using if after hoary?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Nice.
* Jucato thought kynaptic became adept
<Riddell> they're unrelated
<Jucato> whatever happened to Smart PM btw?
<Riddell> nobody seems too interested in changing away from apt (or rpm for other distros)
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> I used to use smart with SuSE.  I didn't much care for it.
<Jucato> ah kapture -> adept iirc!
* Jucato researches
<Riddell> that's the one
<mendred> hi Riddell a question..why must kubuntu have kdefied versions of the tools that ubuntu uses? Can't it merely reuse the same ones?
<Riddell> mendred: because we're a KDE distro
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> for the most part the tools do share backends, just different GUI parts
<Jucato> and we're trying not to depend too much on gnome/gtk libs right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> skim and amarok let us down there
<Jucato> hehe
* manchicken likes amarok.
<Jucato> gtkpod is unchallenged I guess :)
* manchicken wants amarok to freakin' support Jamendo.com already.
<Riddell> libgpod yes
<manchicken> Riddell: Oh, does amarok use libgpod?
<Riddell> yes
<manchicken> Didn't know.
<manchicken> Is that GTK or just glib?
<Riddell> which uses gdk for something and that's part of our gtk package
* manchicken doesn't use iPods.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Jucato> oh libgpod hehe too much gtk in my head lol
<manchicken> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main dpkg 1.14.5ubuntu13
<manchicken>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<manchicken> Neato
<Riddell> deliberate
<manchicken> Oh?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes.  -devel
<Riddell> that version of dpkg caused a segfault
<manchicken> Naughty.
<manchicken> Ooh
<manchicken> Oh, BTW, I've talked with System76, they haven't even put Gutsy on any of their machines for official testing yet.
<manchicken> That kinda... scares me.
<Riddell> mm, companies like that should be part of the QA process
<manchicken> My CD drive doesn't work...
<Riddell> erk
<manchicken> Riddell: My thoughts exactly.
<manchicken> I've even gone to great lengths to tell them that I'd be happy to do some testing for them.
<manchicken> Zero interest.
<manchicken> My suspicion is that they're just completely short-staffed, and not yet making enough money to allow them to afford more folks to help with testing.
* Jucato waves good night...
<Jucato> and good morning to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato :P
<Jucato> hehehe didn't sleep again?
<Hobbsee> i'm going to sleep soon
<Jucato> and wake up even sooner? :)
<Jucato> ooh it's raining! gonna have a nice cold comfy sleep. :)
<Hobbsee> hmm.. good question
<Nightrose> manchicken: wrt jamendo support for amarok - it is being worked on/pretty much ready in 2.0 if you didn't know this already
<n8k99> nixternal: thanks!
<manchicken> Nightrose: Yeah, it's just not there yet.  I'm impatient :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<manchicken> Nightrose: Is the jamendo support specifically Jamendo, or is there some sort of new mechanism for integrating with online music services?
<manchicken> Hopefully it'd be nice and generic so that we could also integrate places like artistserver.com, too.
<Nightrose> nikolaj is working on a framework so that it will be easy to add more stuff like that
<Nightrose> he has a focus on magnatune though since they hired him
<manchicken> Okay, but the jamendo stuff is its own thing?
<mhb> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8707/kdmshotsj9.png
<mhb> beautiful, right?
<manchicken> mhb: Ooh, very tigert.
<Nightrose> no it is written on top of the framework
<manchicken> Nightrose: Yay!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<manchicken> I have a feeling that as the music industry gets more and more hostile and crappy, we'll see more and more sites like that.
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> and hopefully one day they will get it (TM)
<manchicken> Now all they need is a more standardized interface.  Is it like a SOAP interface, or do you know?
<mhb> manchicken: I've fallen in love with it ... because it has a natural touch to it (elephant skin) and it's blue
<Nightrose> sorry no idea about the exact details but you can ask nikolaj if you want -> nhnfreespirit
<manchicken> righto
<mhb> also, I think the glass in kdm is better with such a dark bg
<manchicken> mhb: I would prefer leaves or rocks or something to an animal skin.  I think the animal skin thing might offend some folks.
<manchicken> We live in an age where you get doused with red paint for wearing fur coats.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah, but this animal is not dead, you know
<mhb> no animals were harmed during the editing of this picture
<manchicken> Yes, I know.
* mhb shuts up
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm not knocking it, I just don't want to offend someone on that level, ya know?
<marseillai> Riddell: i've test dolphin with tab and if there is still some features missing it's pretty cool! there is two button to remove and you don't see the diffrence with a "normal" dolphin until you use tab. i've build it on my computer and it work but i've not been able to insert it in kde4base existing package (don't know why but the patch don't apply cdbs don't see him) so are you interest by this patch ?
<manchicken> marseillai: Isn't Dolphin nice?
<marseillai> without tab? les than with!
<Riddell> marseillai: I don't have time to do anything with it now, if it works and is ready to upload and doesn't need maintenance I can upload it
<mhb> Riddell: I would still oppose uploading it
<marseillai> it's not ready at all but i'll continue to work on it
* n8k99 likes dolphin
<marseillai> mhb: can i send it to you? you test it and make your point of view?
<mhb> doing so would displease KDE folks, and they're pretty tense with us already. Well, technicallly speaking, they don't have many friends :o)
<ScottK> mhb: Why would they be upset?
* ScottK knows little of this.
<mhb> marseillai: I'm not really against it when it comes to the technical level. I actually am kind of inclined to have tabs in Dolphin.
<mhb> ScottK: there were several flamewars about that. Basically, some KDE folks think Dolphin should be simple, which means no tabs.
<mhb> ScottK: Konqueror should be for those who need tabs, that's the official explanation.
<manchicken> mhb: I don't want to piss the KDE folks off, but I think we should make changes that we think are necessary.  They don't have to include things if they don't want to, but we're maintaining Kubuntu, not KDE.
<marseillai> mhb: the problem is : the dev don't want it, and if no one take the risk to offer it to user or to test it he will never has his chance. We could at least make another package name dolphin-tab or else ?
<ScottK> Sounds like someone needs to switch to Gnome if you ask me.
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> ScottK: I don't really take sides at this. I think making KDE folks angry with Kubuntu might do more harm than having tabs as default.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> There's a balance here.
<mhb> marseillai: if you want, I can do a PPA of Dolphin-tabs tomorrow morning.
<marseillai> mhb: i'm trying since two days! :D
<marseillai> in gutsy the patch don't apply and i don't know why (cdbs don't see him) and ppa don't want to build it for feisty a build-dep is missing
<mhb> marseillai: send me the patch and I will try.
<mhb> tomorrow
<mhb> marseillai: stalled. Perhaps you can pastebin it?
<marseillai> mhb: http://pastebin.fr/232
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> marseillai: it is qt3 dolphin, right?
<marseillai> no
<mhb> marseillai: so the KDE4 one?
<marseillai> a kde4 dolphin mhb
<mhb> ah, okay.
<marseillai> dolphin not d3lphin
<mhb> no problem.
<jjesse> whats the difference between d3lphin and dolphin?
<Riddell> d3lphin is a fork of the KDE 3 version of dolphin
<Riddell> (we just package it as dolphin)
<jjesse> so is d3lphin the kde4 version?
<Riddell> no, it's a fork of the KDE 3 version
<jjesse> oh ok, thanks sorry trying to understand
<Riddell> dolphin guy stopped developing the KDE 3 version to work on the KDE 4 version so d3lphin is someone else continuing it
<jjesse> oh interseting, learned somethng new today
<Kuhrscher> nixternal: Any progress on the translators credit patch for kdelibs?
<ScottK> Anyone on Gutsy have a moment to test something for me?
<ScottK> mhb: How about you?
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: no volunteers yet
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: I thought nixternal wanted to have a look at this?
<jjesse> ScottK: sure i have a gutsy vm if that is fine w/ u
<ScottK> Should work.
<ScottK> jjesse: FIre up kdepim and find a something with a hyper link in it.
<ScottK> jjesse: Then right-click and open it in a new window.
<ScottK> jjesse: Does Konqueror open for you?
<mhb> Kuhrscher: well, I've spoken to troy about this.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: and I agree with him - is there really a need to translate something downstream and get credit for it?
<Riddell> mhb: did you give doko a summary of soc?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I my very own eyes? No.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: downstream KDE translations should be QA, not really main translation work.
<jjesse> ScottK: no konqi did not open for me
<mhb> Riddell: doh!
<ScottK> jjesse: What happened?
<jjesse> ScottK: i do have some updates so let me finish those and see if fixes it
<jjesse> ScottK: i got a crash
<Kuhrscher> mhb: But atm these launchpad translators overwrite and uglify the upstream translators.
<Kuhrscher> mhb: That's the issue.
<mhb> Riddell: I'll do it in an hour or so, sorry about this.
<ScottK> jjesse: I don't get a crash, I just get an endless stream of kfmclient processing trying to start Konqueror.
<ScottK> mhb: Would you please try too?
<jjesse> ScottK: hmm like i said i have updaqtes pending let me finish those :)
<ScottK> jjesse: Right.  I've had this for some time, so I doubt that will affect things, but you should update.
<Kuhrscher> mhb.: For me it would be ok, to have just the upstream translators in the credits. But if we really want to add the launchpad translators too - as we do atm - we have to do it without harming the upstream translators credits.
<mhb> ScottK: kdepim means what? It seems to work in kmail.
<ScottK> Hmm
<ScottK> Doesn't work for me for anything.
<mhb> ScottK: I opened a link from an email, and konqueror was there.
<mhb> ScottK: or should I do that differently?
<ScottK> mhb: Did you open it in an external windwo?
<ScottK> window even
<mhb> ScottK: well, I didn't have any other choice, there was just "Open Link" which meant new window.
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> Open URL, to be exact
<ScottK> How about in Akregator?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Btw. who is Troy?
<ScottK> Well that fails for me (Kmail open url)
<ScottK> I get an endless stream of kfmclient processes trying to start Konqui and failing.
<ScottK> Any suggestions then on how to fix that?
<mhb> ScottK: I don't get this. Open Link in External Browser -> works.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Must be just me is "special".
<ScottK> Gah.
<mhb> ScottK: did you try a fresh user?
<ScottK> No.  That's a good idea.  I'll try that next.
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Couldn't we remove the launchpad translators from the translator credits until we have a fix for kdelibs?
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: how?
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: They got implemented by Launchpad, so it should be easy to remove them this way too?
<Riddell> it would need changes in rosetta, and it would need to act differently on kde .po files (and it has no way of knowing what a kde .po file is)
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: I think Rosetta is able to differnciate between gnome and kde apps.
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: For kde apps, the launchpad translators are just "name + mail address" for gnome apps they consist in "name + launchpad account" since Gnome is able to handle urls in the translator credits.
<ScottK> mhb: Thanks.  Works fine in a new user.  I'll get it sorted.
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Is this just my subjective and more and more disappointed impression or have i18n issues in general a very low priority for Kubuntu?
<Kuhrscher> Sorry, I don't wanted to sound harsh ...
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: i18n in general is pretty important (although I often miss problems being an English speaker), this paticular issue doesn't seem like the largest of our worries for gutsy though
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: No but there are much more i18n issues out there no one cares about...
<Riddell> there are a lot more bugs out there :)
<Kuhrscher> I know, but is it really necessary that for example the adept translation is broken since this app exists?
<Riddell> hmm, it should be fixed long since
<Kuhrscher> yes, but it isn't
<Kuhrscher> or just in parts
<Riddell> what's wrong with it?
<Kuhrscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47181 in adept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Kuhrscher> And of course also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102773 in software-properties "l10n broken in the KDE frontend" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Kuhrscher> I know that there are a lot of bugs out there and I know that there are not that much developers working on Kubuntu, but I get so many complaints about the same i18n issues again and again in the german community forum...
<Riddell> fair point
<Riddell> but yes, not enough developers
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: If you wan't I could create a list of the most annoying i18n issues...
<Riddell> that might help
<Riddell> add a tag maybe
<Kuhrscher> which kind of tag?
<Riddell> a launchpad bug tag
<Kuhrscher> does launchpad support something like "meta bugs"?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> tags are the way
<ScottK> Apparently metabugs are not needed.
<Kuhrscher> And how do I tag a bug?
<Riddell> "Edit description/tags"
<Riddell> hmm, maybe only people in the bug teams can do that
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, I set the tag kubuntu-i18n to a bug? Is that right?
<Riddell> which bug?
* Riddell cheers as plasma-playground compiles
<Kuhrscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102773 in software-properties "l10n broken in the KDE frontend" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Really? Just compliling OOorg atm, but that would be worth stopping it ;-)
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.u
<Riddell> ouch
<Riddell> however, it works :)
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-i18n
<Riddell> or without edge
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Ok, I will tag the most frequent reported bugs like this
<mluser-work> what is the name of the restricted drivers utility, and where can I find it on the menu's?
<Riddell> mluser-work: restricted-manager-kde and it's in system settings
<Riddell> hmm, someone doing kde4libs updates in ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~andres-j-new/+archive
<mhb> Kuhrscher: troy unrau, never heard of him?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Yes I heard of him ;-)
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Do you have a second?
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I'm listening
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Do you know the problem around this translator credits?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Or better have you seen the translator credits in Gutsy atm?
<mhb> yes. Launchpad wants to put them somewhere, but they look ugly in that dialog. Also, there are lots of dupe names there.
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Yes, and they add it even if the mail adress is missing, and they add all the guys woh just added an unused suggestion...
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Personally I don't think that it is necessary to add the downstream translators at all ( I'm alsa a downstream translator). But if we really have to do it, we should do it in a way which doesn't involves the upstream translator credits.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: right. The problem is, I do not like the idea of having KDE patches just to fix Launchpad problems.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: that's the problem with closed-source ... we cannot fix it at the right place :(
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I totally agree, what else could we do?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Do you want to leave the credits broken?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: We already patch kdelibs to add some comment about launchpad... Would it really harm if we patch it some more just to keep the old appearance?
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I'd say yes, but you wouldn't want that, would you? :o)
<mhb> Kuhrscher: to be honest, I am unhappy about the amount of kdelibs patches we currently have
<coreymon77> hey guys, do any of you know about connecting to my kubuntu box from my macbook (in order to get some files
<coreymon77> )
<Kuhrscher> mhb: In general I totally agree...
<mhb> coreymon77: ssh or samba works well
<mhb> coreymon77: also, there is a neat applet that acts as a tiny web server
<Kuhrscher> mhb: But the actual situation is ugly and annoying for the upstream translators
<mhb> coreymon77: in Kubuntu
<Kuhrscher> mhb: so if you have a better idea?
<coreymon77> mhb: what do i have to do to set that up?
<mhb> Kuhrscher: are the names of upstream translators above the downstreamers?
<coreymon77> mhb: what do i do on the kubuntu box to set that up?
<Kuhrscher> I think so. I suggested a hack for launchpad without changing kdelibs at the related bug.
<Kuhrscher> mhb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133817 in rosetta "Make KDE translation credits nicer" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<mhb> coreymon77: Kicker -> Add Applet -> Public File Server
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Btw I just tagged the most annoying i18n bugs I remembered spontaniously with "kubuntu-i18n"
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Feel free to add this tag to more bugs you know...
<Kuhrscher> mhb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-i18n
<mhb> Kuhrscher: thanks, will do.
<coreymon77> mhb: so, i created the file server
<coreymon77> how do i connect?
<mhb> coreymon77: hmm, I think it is explained there somewhere
<coreymon77> mhb: io address?
<coreymon77> ip*
<mhb> coreymon77: it opens the web server on an exotic port, so it's 128.1.1.200:1234, where 1234 is the port number
<mhb> and the first part is IP, yes
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Since Danilos told me that it would be possible to handle the translator credit as proposed in the bug, I don't really beleave that Rosetta cannot see if a package belongs to kde or not. An if it is possible to see this, we could switch off the addition of the launchpad translators and "suggestors" for the KDE apps too...
<Kuhrscher> mhb: At least until we have a better solution for this issue.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I guess that's a good approach. However, I cannot edit Launchpad to do this, you have to bug the Canonical employees who can :o)
<Kuhrscher> mhb: I could do this, but it would be nice if you could support me with bugging them :-)
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Just to have a chance...
<ScottK> Kuhrscher: #launchpad
<coreymon77> mhb: ip address as in the 192.168.1.x thing?
<Kuhrscher> ScottK: I fear carlos and Danilos are sleeping...
<mhb> Kuhrscher: I bug them about a ton of things (last time about the plural forms) ... :o) I also think it is finally up to them if they would implement it or not. Community members cannot force them.
<coreymon77> mhb: im also having problems getting nfs installed on the kubuntu box in the first place
<coreymon77> mhb: help me out with that
<mhb> coreymon77: right, that is IP.
<mhb> coreymon77: if you want to access the server, you have to specify the port
<mhb> coreymon77: so you write something like http://192.168.1.3:8001/
<mhb> coreymon77: the "listen port" is one part of the "New server" dialog, you must have noticed that while clicking "Next".
<coreymon77> i know
<mhb> Default port is 8001.
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Yes, but I'm resignating more and more...
<coreymon77> mhb: it wot connect
<Kuhrscher> mhb: At least any progess on the plural issue?
<coreymon77> mhb: wont*
<mhb> Kuhrscher: yes.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: but Riddell has to do a kde-i18n sync with upstream after LP 1.1.9 rolls out.
<mhb> Kuhrscher: but he said yes, so I hope he will manage to do that.
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Nice. And all the apps not included in kde-i18n?
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Amarok, kaffeine, koffice...
<mhb> Kuhrscher: not sure.
<coreymon77> mhb: what is the fastest easiest way to do it
<Kuhrscher> mhb: We don't even get the desktop-* files for these apps..
<coreymon77> smb, ssh, ftp, nfs?
<mhb> coreymon77: ssh
<mhb> coreymon77: that's the easiest to set up. You'll have to find a good file transfer utility for OS X.
<coreymon77> mhb: okay, how do i do that
<coreymon77> mhb: finder?
<mhb> coreymon77: just install openssh-server.
<coreymon77> mhb: cant finder do it?
<mhb> coreymon77: I'm not sure if finder can do ssh. Ask him :o)
<Kuhrscher> mhb: And I just translated some of these plural strings for the kdepim-enterprise-branche... They don't even exist upstream (for kde3)
<nixternal> Riddell: the foundations book is great. truthfully, I think Danimo's is about a notch or 2 better, but it is still a great book...I have gone through it once, and am going through it again...concentrating a bit on Part 2
<coreymon77> mhb: ive got an idea
<coreymon77> mhb: setting it up is easy on the mac
<nixternal> Riddell: that write is up very precise though, well written
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> how about i set up ssh on the mac and then you tell me some good transfer sevices i can use on kubuntu
<nixternal> also, the translation tabs, I think mhb had a convo with KDE devs about that as well..mhb?
<coreymon77> mhb: or should i just use samba
<coreymon77> mhb: can kubuntu use appletalk
<coreymon77> ???
<mhb> coreymon77: no, I don't think so :o)
<nixternal> yes it can
<mhb> ah, sorry then.
<mhb> my bad
<nixternal> my brother in laws shop is a mac shop and a couple of people there are linux people
<nixternal> I believe it is built into the kernel, you may need the *netatalk* module/package (I think that is what it is called)
<mhb> coreymon77: I am sorry, I don't have much time to answer questions now, feel free to ask someone else (especially at the #kubuntu channel designed for questions).
<nixternal> oh well
<mhb> indeed.
<nixternal> lol
<coreymon77> sorry bout that, lost my connection
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> can kubuntu use appletalk?
<Kuhrscher> mhb, nixternal: Ok, have a good night... We will see if anything changes regarding the i18n issues in the future. Bye.
<mhb> coreymon77: 22:52 < nixternal> I believe it is built into the kernel, you may need the *netatalk* module/package (I think that is what it is called)
<mluser-work> Riddell: thanks
<coreymon77> nixternal: mhb: i works!
<mhb> coreymon77: thank nixternal
<mhb> oh yes, I have invaded the planet.ubuntu.com top page yet again :o)
<mhb> Riddell: added myself to the ubuntu SoC wiki page (what doko needed)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-19
<coreymon77> does anyone have a clue how to use netatalk (appletalk for linux(
<coreymon77> )
<Riddell> mhb: did you upload your SoC code to google?
<Riddell> coreymon77: people still use appletalk?
<Riddell> coreymon77: it's just a daemon as far as I remember, you need macs to be clients (and I don't know if even mac OS still does appletalk)
<coreymon77> Riddell: you are wrong with both
<coreymon77> Riddell: appletalk is still used
<nixternal> rarely, but yes
<coreymon77> Riddell: and kubuntu can do it too
<stdin> http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/2.0/htmldocs/index.html maybe?
<coreymon77> i took a look there
<coreymon77> but its all gibberish to me
<nixternal> all of the newer gen macs are just straight up tcp/ip...actually been that way for quite a few years now
<coreymon77> they are
<coreymon77> well then what is my brand new macbook doing using appletalk?
<Riddell> that's a good question, what does it use it for?
<coreymon77> some file transfers
<nixternal> well that is silly
<nixternal> AppleTalk is a proprietary suite of protocols developed by Apple Inc for computer networking. It was included in the original Macintosh (1984) and is now deprecated by Apple in favor of TCP/IP networking.
<Riddell> err, yes, there's bonjour and webdav and smb for that these days
<nixternal> it has  been deprecated for over 5 years almost now
<stdin> I'm sure they still implement it, but I doubt by default
<nixternal> it isn't anywhere on the iMac I have here
<nixternal> how can I access it coreymon77? I am a mactard
<nixternal> this isn't even my mac
<nixternal> $> locate appletalk
<nixternal> $>
<nixternal> nadda
<nixternal> I asked my buddy if I could borrow an iMac to see what all of te hype is with OS X...and so far...I am confused as all hell
<nixternal> I keep thinking I have closed/quit an app, but nooooooo, it just hides itself
<nixternal> ooh, biggest loser is on tv...back in a few
<uga> guys, after spending some time googling, trying both feisty and gutsy live CDs with no luck to boot properly, I found the solution for my prob...
<uga> it's an asus board, p5k SE, with an Intel core2 quad, sata disk and DVD connected to IDE
<uga> the CD will start booting, but the process will stop later, complaining about not being able to access tty
<uga> the problem seems that, just like tons of other live CDs, they don't find the DVD drive
<uga> I found the solution on some google forum. It prompts for a error msg, but after that it keeps reading the DVD just fine and starts up
<uga> just added generic.generic_ide_all=1 to the boot menu, iirc
<uga> anyone knows what's it all about. Sorry for the lack of punctuation in my typing... my kb layout is seriously broken
<uga> I think it'd be quite interesting if the possible fix made it into the next live CDs...
<uga> anyway, if you want testing or information, you'll get me around at #kubuntu possibly, or privmsg me. I'm installing and rebooting soon so I'll part
<uga> else have fun. It's not my issue anymore ,)
<seele> for those of you who lurk in #kubuntu.. what would you say is the most frequent problem/asked question?
<Jucato> codecs :)
<Jucato> and video card drivers
<seele> ah, figures
<Jucato> there might be others. I don't do 24-hour shifts in there. stdin? :)
<stdin> codecs, ntfs and wifi (in that order)
<seele> stdin: ntfs as in sharing an ntfs partition?
<seele> i didn't know wifi was still a major problem.  is it managing connections or getting drivers to work?
<stdin> as in "oh me, oh my, why can't I write to my windows partition!!!11?" :[
<seele> lol
<Jucato> hahah
<stdin> wifi is probably the 2nd most frequent issue, especially when for some reason they just can't get a wired connection either
<stdin> but my #1 factoid is !mp3
<Jucato> my #2 would be ati/nvidia.. I rarely get/field the ntfs and wireless questions...
<Jucato> oh compiz/beryl would be 4th or 5th I think...
<stdin> I've seen 3 in the last couple hours
<Jucato> like I said, I don't do 24-hour shifts :)
<stdin> actually, RE the driver page, the question normally is "Where is "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager" "
<stdin> even tho just above it is "Note: If you are using Kubuntu, please follow the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10"
<Jucato> which of course wouldn't exist in KDE/Kubuntu
<stdin> and I know it's there, I put it there :p
<Jucato> seele: oh btw, how's the HIG coming along?
<stdin> but that's the state of the whole help.u.c and wiki.u.c, all gnomeified
<Jucato> <stdin> even tho just above it is "Note: If you are using Kubuntu, please follow the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10" <--- follow instructions for Ubuntu?
<seele> i dunno.. i havent touched it since June to finish my graduate thesis
<Jucato> and how's your thesis coming along? :)
<stdin> Jucato: there are no "Kubuntu" instructions, just "Ubuntu 6.10"
<Jucato> it's the Wordpress help thing right?
<Jucato> oh...
<seele> it's "finished".. hopefully i'm turning it in this week if my advisor ever gets back to me on a meeting
<Jucato> yay! \o/\o/
<seele> no, the wordpress thing was google summer of code
<seele> my thesis is more information architecture related..
<Jucato> ah ok.. haha mixed them up. sorry :)
<seele> i developed a new protocol for a common data gathering protocol and verified it through experimentation
<seele> standard academic bull---
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee! how was sleep? :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not long enough :P
<Jucato> hehe I thought so :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ping
<Hobbsee> allee: ^
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<Jucato> howdy nixternal
<Jucato> howdy Hobbsee
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
<Jucato> for you cat and mac lovers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9YNhs-RSs4
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> hm... suddenly I have a craving for sushi...
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<nixternal> it is a warm one here in chicago tonight
<Jucato> opposite here
* daSkreech waves at people
<nixternal> my favorite time of the year is coming...pretty much the best thing about the US...is the fall
* nixternal waves back
<daSkreech> The fall of the US ?
<nixternal> daSkreech: it is happening slowly
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: recurring ping @ https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/139563
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139563 in libgphoto2 "Wish: libgphoto2 2.4.0 for Gusty: Testers needed" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> ( as in, please pong me about this when i get back)
<daSkreech> Lunch?
<Hobbsee> work
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i should find lunch though.
<n8k99> bah nixternal and his math problems page!
<daSkreech> http://projecteuler.net ?
<n8k99> daSkreech: yeah that's the one
<n8k99> trying to make a sieve of eratothenes in python
<nixternal> :)
<mhb> Riddell: of course
* Jucato wonders what that was replying to :)
<Jucato> you are a lot like daSkreech, it seems... :)
<daSkreech> am not!
<Jucato> :P
<daSkreech> Alright forget this
<daSkreech> Clamav has been scanning for 5 hours
<Jucato> go to sleep!
<daSkreech> Sleeeeeeeeeeeeep
* daSkreech gives Jucato http://shingakunet.com/special/10054301/0285/index.html
* Jucato mindlessly clicks the link...
<Jucato> lol
<daSkreech> Jucato: the order you put them on affects how they grow
<daSkreech> Night :)
<Jucato> yeah heheh
<Jucato> good night! :)
<_StefanS_> mornings!
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!!
<_StefanS_> hey you're up !
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> isn't it late ?
<Jucato> your psychic powers were wrong yesterday btw :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> :)
<Jucato> late in the afternoon? yes
<_StefanS_> wasnt sure about the time difference, its 09.31 in the morning here
<Jucato> 6 hours
<_StefanS_> ah ok, thats not much
<Jucato> exactly 6 hours :)
<Jucato> just hit 15:32 heheh
<_StefanS_> then I would get off work :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> see you later then? :)
<_StefanS_> well.. I'm getting the last of the hardware I ordered today, so I cant wait to assemble the whole thing
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> hehe you're like a child playing with lego
<_StefanS_> something like that heeh
<_StefanS_> I liked lego back in the day also
<Jucato> me too
<_StefanS_> even won a few prices as a kid ;)
<Jucato> and I was soooo frustrated I couldn't make them transform :(
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> so any kubuntu related news?
<Jucato> hm... notice how boring it is without Riddell? :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: not much if you read The Elephant ... :o) hehe
<_StefanS_> when is he back btw?
<mhb> _StefanS_: (jokingly referring to my blogpost at planet)
<mhb> _StefanS_: a week or so
<_StefanS_> mhb: lemme read it :)
* Jucato just suddenly remembered to subscribe to ubuntu-devel...
<Jucato> it's one of mhb's few blog posts. so read it well :)
<_StefanS_> I cant find it.
<Jucato> Martin Bhm?
<mhb> the elephant?
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> Martin Bhm the elephant? O.o
<Jucato> doesn't sound funky hehehe
<mhb> Jucato: I wish.
<_StefanS_> I think the article got expired in akregator actually..
<Jucato> mhb: btw, were you able to come in when both Riddell and manchicken were around? they slightly discussed the package manager issue
<Jucato> it's just new
<Jucato> why would akregator kill it? unless it doesn't like mhb or elephants :P
<_StefanS_> I use expiry to keep the db kinda small
<Jucato> aaah
* Jucato looooves keeping feeds for weeks :)
<Jucato> but my mail directory far exceeds it in size
<_StefanS_> did anyone else notice fonts just got alot fuzzier with todays updates?
<Jucato> I haven't restarted since the upgrades, but according to #ubuntu-devel and Hobbsee, yest
<Jucato> freetype update
<_StefanS_> hmjm
<mhb> Jucato: no, was it today on this channel?
<_StefanS_> I sure hope subpixel hinting is still enabled
<_StefanS_> dont see why it wasn't previously...
<Jucato> mhb: approximately 15 hours ago?
<Jucato> I hate not being able to understand/see/notice all those fonts and subtle graphics stuff
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what do you mean?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: on your lcd it should be very visible with antialias/hinting
<Jucato> when people start talking about the subtleties of fonts, I don't notice those at once
<Jucato> you'd have to hit me on the head with a size 72 san serif font first
<_StefanS_> Jucato: right now, the fonts got "colored" in the edges
<Jucato> sans*
<_StefanS_> uhm k
<Jucato> maybe because my default font size is 8 so they're too small to notice?
<_StefanS_> nope, I run 8 aswell
<Jucato> or maybe because I haven't restarted KDE yet
<Jucato> Uptime: 8 hours and 23 minutes
<Jucato> since I woke up :)
<_StefanS_> start a new app now, and compare to the previous konqueror or something
<_StefanS_> you can easily see the difference
<Jucato> nada... get that size 72 ready to hit me :)
<_StefanS_> hehe, find your glasses
<mhb> Jucato: thanks, haven't read it
<Jucato> I've been wearing them all day :)
* Jucato is near sighted.. so this is a bit weird...
<_StefanS_> hehe, I borrowed some glasses from a dealer because I thought my vision got kinda bad in the past 1-2 years.
<_StefanS_> well..
<Jucato> _StefanS_: this incapability to notice these things irks me to no small degree :(
<mhb> Riddell: why do we want to code The Future Kubunt Package Manager in Python? Package manager gets run quite often, so it may be more useful to code it in C++.
<_StefanS_> when I got the glasses on, everything just zoomed 10% up, and I had no vision in the surroundings
<Jucato> as someone very intersted in computer graphics and GUIs (and usability) this is annoying..
<Jucato> mhb: I thought you wanted to write it in Python? O.o
<_StefanS_> mhb: +1 for that thought.
<_StefanS_> mhb: although you can maybe use python as glue .
* Jucato must have misunderstood "works across GNOME and KDE" as "Python"
<_StefanS_> I think "Add/Remove programs"/"Manage Packages"/"Adept Updater" is just confusing since its the same program
<_StefanS_> I never know which one to choose :)
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs is the one I want to go.. but that can't happen until Adept Manager's UI improves a bit
<Jucato> well Adept Updater is self-explanatory.. :P
<_StefanS_> yes, but what if you want to run Adept Updater manually? without having the notifier icon ?
<Jucato> Add/Remove-Adept Installer and Adept Manager are the ones most confusing to users
<_StefanS_> please enlighten me.
<Jucato> adept_updater
<mhb> Jucato: gtkmm perhaps? But you are right, it is easier to work with a language like Python when ti
<_StefanS_> Jucato: from the menu ?? :)
<Jucato> Adept Manager? :)
<mhb> when creating a KDE/GNOME portable app
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hehe just my point.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: Adept Manager for updates? :)
<_StefanS_> its broken.
<Jucato> Adept Manager for Everything :)
<mhb> my opinion: do a Common Package Manager for KDE and GNOME, then talk with Ubuntuers about it
<_StefanS_> yes! +1 for that
<_StefanS_> and slap a gui on top.
* Jucato I still stand by my earlier opinion (emphasis on opinion) that not everything has to be "shared"...
<_StefanS_> for kde and gnome
<mhb> it being Manager/Add/remove and so on
<Jucato> if you could find a way to do that in C/C++ all the better :P
<_StefanS_> oh jeez.. I need to fix a bug in knm
<Jucato> one that doesn't use D-Bus? :)
<_StefanS_> D-Butt
<_StefanS_> just kidding.. dbus is one of the better things that happened to linux in the past years
<Jucato> you know.. it would be nice if there was a time when something new/innovative came from Kubuntu and then Ubuntu had to catch up with it :)
<Jucato> we really look like playing catch up with Ubuntu for most of our users...
<Jucato> well not most maybe.. some
<_StefanS_> got any ideas to put behind it ? :)
<mhb> Jucato: aren't we?
<_StefanS_> or to back it I mean ;)
<Jucato> proof?
<Jucato> ideas to back the "Kubuntu is playing catch up"?
<_StefanS_> ideas for innovative stuff
<_StefanS_> yes
<Jucato> still thinking...
<Jucato> I don't want to be throwing ideas that are technically impossible :)
<Jucato> mhb: we are... most of the time... whether that's good or not. I don't know :)
<mhb> Jucato: just teach the Ubuntu devs to write portable apps
<Jucato> or ask them to invite us to work on it simultaneously? but I guess were too shorthanded for that..
<mhb> Jucato: so that writing a KDE frontend doesn't mean reshuffling the core of the app
<Jucato> I guess we're lucky a lot is being made with Python...
<mhb> is it possible to find out whether a library is present in ubuntu-desktop?
<mhb> even though it is not directly dependent on it
<mhb> Jucato: and I think the fact that we're lacking has a lot to do with us being a community project
<mhb> Jucato: who can step up and say "Oh, I've implemented a crucial feature for Kubuntu Gutsy that was in Ubuntu previously, and I haven't been paid for it?"
<mhb> I can't
<Jucato> I think that fact is lost in transmission over to the users.... :(
<Jucato> (great! export to gallery suddenly doesn't work...)
<Jucato> (well not suddenly.. haven't tried since edgy..)
<mhb> Jucato: you'll be my hero if you wrote a spec for Kubuntu Hardy and managed to implement it without any financial gain from it
<Jucato> I'll be my own hero if I could write a spec. period :)
<mhb> Jucato: ^^ that is what needs to be done in order to be in level with Ubuntu. We can a) either build a community so strong that it does that or b) somehow get Canonical to support KDE more.
<mhb> Jucato: and I'm not sure which idea is more absurd :o)
<Jucato> b) would be a dream come true :)
<larsivi> Heya - X crash at startup (after the last few updates and me testing connecting an external monitor) - seems to be a problem in the intel driver
<larsivi> at least the backtrace suggests so
<mhb> larsivi: good to know! But there's little we Kubuntuers can do, better file a bug about it.
<larsivi> hmpf ;P
<larsivi> but lynx won't let me log on to launcpad :D
<mhb> no?
<larsivi> maybe it's my problem, I can do it on this computer in any case
<mhb> Riddell: Has apport got an icon?
<mhb> Riddell: it would be useful to do a .desktop file for apport, so that when it needs the additional privileges, it shows an icon.
<mhb> Riddell: also, something like http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4962/apportcrashtz7.png was implemented for kdesudo, too bad you haven't made use for it.
<mhb> Riddell: I apologize for bugging you that much while you're on holiday, I guess we can leave it for Hardy
<larsivi> mhb: bug 137225 - It is related to KDE/Kubuntu as it is the KDE system settings/monitor section that mess up xorg.conf
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137225 in xorg "[gutsy]  [regression]  xorg crashes with segfault after having used displayconfig-gtk to set up a second display (new "intel" driver)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137225
<_StefanS_> mhb: I saw the elephant now, like the wallpaper :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: a bit dark maybe, but that can probably be adjusted a bit
<mhb> _StefanS_: sure, that could be adjusted. Do you like it more than the current gutsy wallpaper?
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep, I think this one has more weight that a few strokes on a blue background
<_StefanS_> mhb: also signals some humanism to it i think
<_StefanS_> even though its elephant skin ;)
<mhb> _StefanS_: I like the idea, too
<mhb> _StefanS_: hmm, checked the release schedule, it seems tomorrow's the final artwork deadline.
<_StefanS_> mhb: push push push..  :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: ask kwwii_ and so on
<mhb> _StefanS_: heh, I would love to push it, but I don't think Ken could be convinced, he designed the current wallpaper, after all.
<_StefanS_> yes I knoiw
<mhb> and he has already seen the wallpaper, so I guess he hasn't got as much enthusiasm on pushing it as I do (that is understandable, I'm not a graphic artist)
<_StefanS_> well..
<_StefanS_> maybe it could be included as an optional wallpaper in /usr/share/ maybe
<mhb> _StefanS_: I think there will be a Universe package of the proposed Ubuntu wallpapers. Not sure if it will work for Kubuntu.
<_StefanS_> uhm ok..
<mhb> _StefanS_: perhaps we could konvince (heh) kwwii_ to do a animal-based wallpaper for Hardy, or just reuse this one :o)
<_StefanS_> oh that might be the way to go, since its open for suggestions
<Riddell> mhb: I don't know if it has an icon, I suspect not
<Riddell> mhb: patches welcome of course
<mhb> Riddell: okay, will do some for Hardy.
<marseillai> hi.
<marseillai> a question : what do i need to copy to transfer my kwallet from a pc to another?
<larsivi> marseillai: .kde/share/apps/kwallet/* I think
<mhb> kwwii: have you seen my discussion with _StefanS_ before you changed from kwwii_ to kwwii? Also, have you seen the comments at the blog post I asked permission for? http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/kubuntu/the-elephant-rocks/
<mhb> kwwii: I just wanted to show that people seem to like the animal-related background idea.
<mhb> feel free to ignore me, naturally :o)
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, I saw that...a few issues though
<kwwii> 1) those backgrounds are only 1280x1024
<kwwii> that being the most important part...I was going to include them in the default wallpaper set (not set as default, but always installed)
<kwwii> but because they are not big enough it won't work
<kwwii> personally, I like the elephant bg as well, but it is a bit too dirty looking for a default wallpaper
<kwwii> and we had a long discussion about using animal stuff
<kwwii> with abstract pics we have no worries about cultural connotations
<kwwii> whereas with something specific like an animal we do not know how different cultures will view them
<mhb> kwwii: ah, thanks for the clarifications. I am not sure about the culture clash, we already have a name that is very culture-based and it is foreign especially in the Western parts of the world, but it doesn't seem to stop Ubuntu user adoption.
<mhb> kwwii: anyway, thank you very much for the information. See you later!
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: just reuploaded kdebase with the final fix the the $kdehome thing, it was not good as $kdehome=$HOME/.kde and we used $HOME/$kdehome
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should not have a home/ folder coming in the $home now :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also started triaging the milestone bugs for the beta release
<Tonio_> Riddell: I looked at this bug :
<Tonio_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/123808
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123808 in network-manager-applet "NetworkManager Applet should not be started on LTSP Thin Clients" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we also patch knetworkmanager not to start on ltsp clients ?
<Riddell> I guess so
* Riddell out
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do this
<marseillai> mmmmmmmmm
<marseillai> is it normal that I have a home/user directory in my user directory in gutsy ?
<Tonio_> marseillai: will be fixed with next kdebase upload
<marseillai> oki Tonio_
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> yop _StefanS_ :)
<seele> nixternal: wouldn't fall in the US only apply to the north east?
<seele> maybe way north too.. like the bordering states
<Hobbsee> mhb: you could make a separate kubuntu one, or add it to the ubuntu wallpapers one
<Lure> Tonio_: knetworkmanager 0.2.1 should be soon - not sure if we should pick-up bug fixes from svn before
<Lure> Hobbsee: did not get from libgphoto2 that you are also release team ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah.  i'm on both teams, yes :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: and that you can also +1 for main freeze exceptions ;-)
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Lure> Hobbsee: it seems dholbach uploaded it
<Hobbsee> cool
<Lure> btw, are daily cds any good?
<Hobbsee> no idea.  i odubt it
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, depends on the changesz
<Lure> Tonio_: just bug fixes
<Tonio_> Lure: afaik, the current version works like a charm for most people ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay so maybe we should just wait for the official release, as long as it is not too late :)
<Lure> Tonio_: check this thread http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2007-September/000212.html
<Lure> Tonio_: even _StefanS_ replied
<Tonio_> Lure: super, will read this, thanks :)
<jjesse> morning :)
<nixternal> seele: that is true about fall...fall in chicago is really nothing more than the construction workers taking a day or 2 off...the leaves here go from green, to red, to gone in a matter of days
<jjesse> nixternal: i figured out that question i emailed you about
<nixternal> ya, cuz you had me stumped with it
<jjesse> let me look at the change i made hold on
<jjesse> instaed of /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions im using /lib/lsb/init-functions
<jjesse> and it works w/o any problems
<manchicken_> Anybody else having some problems with the KDE sound system lately?
<manchicken_> brb
<manchicken> That's better.
<nixternal> I always have a problem with the sound system, but that isn't KDE's fault, it is *buntu's in general
* Hobbsee no longer uses her demon-posessed w.r.t sound laptop, and has perfect sound.
<Jucato_> manchicken: have you seen marseillai's question for you in #kubuntu ?
<manchicken> Jucato_: Naw, could you tell me what it is?
<marseillai> it's about adept and auto-clean
* Jucato_ pokes marseillai
<marseillai> hi manchicken
<Jucato_> :)
<Jucato_> hi manchicken, hi marseillai
<manchicken> No I'm not, but thanks for asking :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> What's goin' on?
<marseillai> manchicken: in fact i remember (but may be i'm wrong) see in adept a feature wich allow to set a time for apt-get autoclean. but i can't find it anymore in adept gutsy
<manchicken> I do not remember such a function.
<marseillai> so
<manchicken> If it is there it'd probably be in the notifier.
<marseillai> it's me
<manchicken> Unfortunately :)
<Jucato_> :)
<marseillai> yes Jucato_ i must be crazy
<Jucato_> nah you're not. Adept is :)
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.  anyone done a security fix before?
<manchicken> No, it's marseillai, I'm pretty sure.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: What manner of security fix?
<Hobbsee> CVE-2007-4569
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ^
<manchicken> Sorry, I don't know how to look that one up
<Hobbsee> ubotu: CVE-2007-4569
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cve-2007-4569 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> damned bot.
<Hobbsee> it usually looks up cve
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> oh, here.  http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20070919-1.txt
<marseillai_> thanks for not blaming me too much Jucato ! :)
<manchicken> Oh, okay, so there's already a fix.
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> Sounds like a pretty simple solution then :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i was more meaning for SRU's.
* manchicken isn't familiar with "SRU" either...
<Hobbsee> manchicken: stable release updates.
<Hobbsee> well, stable releases in particular
<allee> Hi Hobbsee.  You've ping me, but I didn't get why :-0
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I have done a few security fixes now
<nixternal> KTorrent, Smb4k, and some other ones
<Hobbsee> allee: only in conjunction with lure about the libghoto2 getting approved.
<Lure> hi allee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: were you wanting to handle it for dapper --> gutsy?
<Lure> allee: do you plan to backport fixes for digikam? if you pass me the list from gilles I can maybe find some time over weekend to work on this
<nixternal> I can do that...does it have to be done right now, or can it wait a couple of hours...the feminine side has come out in me, and I feel like going shopping for clothes and shoes :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Ah.  Don't know about that one.
<Lure> allee: btw, did you see decision on dcraw license - it looks good
* nixternal waits for some sarcasm at the low blow to the stereotype
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I don't think anybody's crazy enough to let me drive one of those.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha.  you crazy bloke :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: right
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> nixternal: There's no stereotype, we all know your feminine side is pretty much all there is :P
<nixternal> is that cool though Hobbsee...it will only take a few minutes to get them all done
<nixternal> damn manchicken, I didn't want everyone to know
<allee> Hobbsee: ok
<allee> Lure: hi
<nixternal> well, it looks as if the x-wife, daughter and I, may move (back) to Europe in the upcoming years
<Hobbsee> nixternal: fine by me, i'm intending to go to bed.
<nixternal> so, sometime next year, if I am up for it, who wants to give me a job?
<nixternal> I clean toilets better than anyone else!
<allee> Lure: great, currently are more than usual busy times.  I'll sent you the mail
<nixternal> alrighty, going shopping..when I get back I will get those fixes done
<Lure> allee: ok, will look into it if family allows ;-)
<jjesse> nixternal: you might be heading back to europe?
<allee> Lure: about dcraw: seen it.  It's great that it will go in.  Otherwise most of kde gfx apps would be blocked (libkdcraw uses 8.7x in svn already)
* Lure -> home -> bbl
<mhb> nixternal: um, sorry to interrupt, but what exactly is "pervasive availability"?
<mluser-work> Is anyone else having problems with the latest knetwork-manager update?
<fdoving> mhb: hey, where can i find that shiny elephant wallpaper you blogged about?
<manchicken> Wouldn't it whoop ass if you could just use the compositing in compiz with emerald without losing the functionality of kwin?
<fdoving> is emerald different from kde-window-decorator ?
<fdoving> the compisiting that is?
<manchicken> fdoving: The big difference to me is the library of themes.
<fdoving> ah, yeah.
<manchicken> And even using kde-window-decorator you still lose kwin functionality.
<manchicken> kde-window-decorator just isn't worth the trouble to me.
<manchicken> None of the pretty with all of the sucky.
<sahin_h> Yes, loosing the funcionality of the kwin is the biggest problem of compiz fusion for me.
<fdoving> i got tired of the compiz a while ago.
<manchicken> Yes.
<fdoving> it's not that nice to my powertop numbers :)
<sahin_h> I hope KDE4 will solve :"my problem". ;-)
<manchicken> I think compiz brings some useful functionality to the table.  The grouping&tabbing windows thing is sweet.
<manchicken> And there's no denying the performance of compositing.
<sahin_h> I played KDE4 beta2 and I saw kwin_composite has what I needed.
<sahin_h> Unfortunatley compiz fusion has a better performance on my machine.
<sahin_h> However KDE4 under development...
<fdoving> did you compile with any performace options?
<fdoving> kde4 that is.
<sahin_h> Nope.
<fdoving> still hope then :)
<sahin_h> I just installed the kde4 beta2 packages which provided by kubuntu developers for gutsy.
<fdoving> not sure which options are used there.
<manchicken> I just want some of the neat functionality and the performance.  I don't want it to remove the kwin functionality that I know and love.
<sahin_h> Yes, me too.
<sahin_h> And I don't want to switch to gnome, because maybe compiz works better on gnome.
<manchicken> I hear it does.
<manchicken> But then I still lose the functionality.
<manchicken> And compiz is a PITA to configure.
<sahin_h> I use too much kde application, which has better functionality than the gnome counterpart.
<sahin_h> Amarok, kontact, basket, digikam, gwenview, konsole...
<sahin_h> Just some example...
<manchicken> Mmmmm... basket...
<sahin_h> My favorite!
<manchicken> kontact & basket alone are reasons I'll never be able to use anything outside of KDE.
<sahin_h> I have a lot of notes in my basket.
<manchicken> It beats any other notes program hands down.
<sahin_h> Yes, I tried other too in the past.
<sahin_h> I hope there will be somebody to keep alive the basket development.
<sahin_h> Why basket isn't in the main? By the way?
<sahin_h> Why is in the universe?
<manchicken> That I don't know.
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> does anyone know where does the silly "start plugin" button come from?
<danimo> +s
<danimo> before flash starts that is
<danimo> apachelogger?
<fdoving> danimo: i think that is "load plugins on demand", konq -> settings -> configure konq -> plugins
<fdoving> nite.
<danimo> fdoving: indeed, tnx...
<huats> Riddell: are you around ?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-20
<mluser-home> Hello, can someone tell me what the name of the package that contains User management in the systems settings application is?
<Jucato> kde-guidance
<mluser-home> Thanks
<jjesse> hmm i think i messed my gutsy box up, as my main user i downloaded and compiled kde4 from svn, now when i sign in i get a message that says Error: Can't contact kdeinit!"
<Jucato> you didn't create a new user for kde4?
<jjesse> i forgot to :)
<Jucato> ouch
<jjesse> yeah my dumb mistake
<Jucato> did you copy the .bashrc from techbase?
<jjesse> i thought i did
<jjesse> cehcekd
<jjesse> checking
<Jucato> perhaps you just need to comment out the one added
<jjesse> yeah working on recopying the file
<jjesse> fun to do in text mode :)
<jjesse> hmm that didn't work
<Jucato> :(
<jjesse> oh well it is just a virtual machine, will learn better next time :)
<Jucato> it shouldn't really have messed up your user... I mean if you unset the env vars
<jjesse> i wonder if i messed up on the build somehow?
<Jucato> hope you didn't install in system directories too :)
<jjesse> so now i sign in at the kubuntu screen and then am kicked out to temernail and see on the screen "Running local boot scripts
<jjesse> good thing it was only a virtual machine
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> sorry couldn't help a bit...
<Jucato> I don't know much about the innards of KDE 4 yet to troubleshoot :(
<jjesse> np i probablly did something stupd
<jjesse> oh well, i'll figure it out tomorrow
<CPrgmSwR2> jjesse: did you have dbus running
<CPrgmSwR2> and did you try running kdeinit
<jjesse> CPrgmSwR2: umm i thought i followed the instructions correctly
<jjesse> its no big deal i'll let it run again over night, restoring snapshot
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<jjesse> that's the beauty of vmware :)
<mhb> fdoving: it is on the ubuntu wiki, under Artwork/Incoming or so ... the link is in the blog comments
<Lure> Riddell: I have assigned you to one beta-blocking bug in kde-guidance/settings
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you get the kde stuff patched?
* Lure is using Hobbsee's powers ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Lure> Riddell: bug 138189
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138189 in kde-systemsettings "application tries to dlopen /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so (only found in the -dev package) " [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138189
<Lure> Hobbsee: I am learning fast... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I'll try and look at that on monday
<Hobbsee> Lure: if you're learning fast, then you'd soon better learn that i have no idea what's going on with the beta
<Lure> Riddell: I would look into it, but has no clue, as applets work properly if started from command line - only kde-systemsettings does not work
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is why I jumped in ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: as in, new times, new RM.  no idea if us mere commuinty members will be stepping on toes.
<Lure> Hobbsee: of course, that is why we are here ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: what, rather than being in #ubuntu-devel?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I meant: that is why community members exists -> to step on canonical toes ;-)
* Lure steps on Riddell's toe ;-)
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato accidentally pastes the conversation in u-devel...
<Hobbsee> Lure: ah right :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: this channel is a public channel :P
<Jucato> but more eyes there heheh :)
<Jucato> beta freeze...
<hunger> Where can I get snapshots of the gutsy live cds?
<Riddell> cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live
<hunger> Thanks!
<Riddell> "kubuntu/dvd: gutsy-dvd-amd64.iso oversized by 15851520 bytes" we need to find 15 megs from somewhere
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how many kernels does it have on it?
<Hobbsee> hunger: they dont work, though
<Jucato> does strigidaemon have a --verbose option?
<Jucato> hm.. nvm.. strace, right? :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how did the security uploads go?
<nixternal> I ended up being gone all day yesterday...I am working on them as we speak
<Hobbsee> great :)
<Jucato> yeah nixternal is :)
<nixternal> tired too :)
<Jucato> aw.. :)
<Jucato> so early in the morning? :)
<Jucato> Ch. 8 - Pointers.. lovely :)
<Jucato> nixternal: what are the plans for docs in KDE, like quickstart and userguide? start from scratch?
<nixternal> hope not
<nixternal> right now, it seems like it is just me
<Jucato> PhilRod's still busy?
<nixternal> oh ya
<Jucato> ouch...
<nixternal> that PhD stuff is no joke
<nixternal> especially in the field he is doing it in
<Jucato> what field?
* Jucato doesn't know
<nixternal> Physics
<Jucato> tripe ouch
<nixternal> he is into that particle acceleration type stuff
<nixternal> he comes here to chicago a few times a year to work at Fermi Lab which is like 5 miles from my house...he is supposed to be coming here again I thought this month
<Jucato> oooh...
<nixternal> last time he came we hung out and just chilled...maybe this time we can do some khelpcenter hacking or something
<Jucato> anyway, I did a brief glance at the userguide and read through the quickstart guide.. and I'm a bit worried that it all might not be "transferable" to the new stuff like Plasma
<Jucato> must be nice to be near hackers hehehe :)
<Jucato> you can chill out, hack, or both, at the same time :)
<nixternal> heh, Phil is from the UK
<nixternal> we have a ton of hackers though in Chicago...only a few distro hackers though
* Jucato thinks the nearest hacker he knows is more than 30 km away, and that would be jsgotangco...
<nixternal> Debian, Forsight, Kubuntu (guess who?), and then a lot of weird hackers
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> Xubuntu too, (Freddy)
<nixternal> people into like lisp, ocaml...
<Jucato> or does he come under the "weird hackeres"
<nixternal> oh ya, Freddy and Jim C. for Xubuntu
<Jucato> er.. I can't spell
<nixternal> forgot about them
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> Freddy is definitely weird :)
<nixternal> he has a twin brother too, which makes it even weirder
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> I was so surprised when I learned he had a twin.. who's into linux... and whom he's encouraging to get involved too
<nixternal> oh, there is superm1 as well, although he is part time seeing as he is in Minnesota for school
<nixternal> oh, his twin, Eddie (hahah, no they are the only two with rhyming names in his family)
<nixternal> he is probably going to take over Ubuntu Chicago one day
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> we poke fun at them...they are Mexican, and everyone in their family has a Mexican name, but them two, so they get picked on a lot...they are a lot of fun though...and oh man, authentic Mexican food...you can't beat that :)
<nixternal> they are pretty popular on the LUG scene too...
* Jucato suddenly has a craving for tacos... even just after having eaten dinner
<nixternal> I always have a craving for tacos
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> that and sushi
<Jucato> yum!
<Jucato> I mean, apt!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I have a bad sushi habit that is costing me over $80 a week almost
<Jucato> hahah!
<mhb> nixternal: did you get my mail?
<nixternal> we have a killer sushi bar right up the street
<nixternal> mhb: yes I did, and I uploaded it...thanks :)
<Jucato> I have/had a Mt.Dew habit that's costing me 25 or more a day
<nixternal> mt. dew is something I don't mess with anymore...I was worse than imbrandon could ever be with it
<Jucato> imbrandon is the reason I have the addiction :)
<Jucato> or rather, reacquired it
<nixternal> he does cans of it...my buddy and I, who was my roommate a few years back, we would do 2 liters in a sitting
<nixternal> 2 liters each
<Jucato> we only have 1.5 bottles here. but yeah in one sitting I could finish that myself
<mhb> heh, that's why I drink only water now
<nixternal> ya, I pretty much only drink green tea or water now myself
<nixternal> and coffee in the morning
<nixternal> and starbucks :)
<mhb> yes, I drink tea, too - my girlfriend loves it
<Jucato> ah brown rice tea :)
<nixternal> you can ask jjesse, never take eddie or freddie with you while in chicago...you will walk forever
<Jucato> hehe I can walk forever :)
<nixternal> hanging out with them, I can too
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> nixternal: agreed
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> so in my email was a message from a google recruiter
<nixternal> ahh, I love those
<ScottK> A real Google recruiter or the spam Google recruiter?
<Hobbsee> is there a difference?
<jjesse> don't know the difference between the two
<jjesse> i think the guys name was brian? recruiting for the engineer team
* ScottK has never gotten the first kind AFAIK.
<jjesse> so i'm trying to figure out when and what days I should be at uds any help on that?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: no idea, i wont be ther
<Hobbsee> e
<daSkreech> nixternal: ping
<daSkreech> nixternal: http://www.myspace.com/darienshulman and kick back and listen
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> heya
<Jucato> heya
<bddebian> Howdy jjesse, Jucato
<jjesse> ok i'm going to rebuild my kde4 vm w/o crashing it like i did last night :(
<Jucato> good luck :)
<jjesse> thanks
<Jucato> what I'd love to learn to do is to build KDE 4 on the same user so that I can launch both KDE 3 and 4 apps and still have access to my files/data :)
<stdin> Jucato: can't you do that now?
<Jucato> I built it on a different user
<Jucato> and I can't launch jucato apps when I su to jucato from kde-devel
<stdin> I built mine in a shared /kde4 directory
<stdin> I just "source .setupkde4" and run my kde4 apps :)
<Jucato> you're smart. I'm not :)
<Jucato> if that isn't obvious yet
<stdin> you could allow your use access to kde-devel's $HOME, via a group maybe
<stdin> s/use/user/
<ScottK> mhb: The gd-test.py script runs on my machine using the lastest konsole, so I think that bug is solved.
<huats> I am currently working a bug fix for efax-gtk. I have 2 problems : the icon currently used is only present in a big gnome-package and the small size of the icon (24x24)... Can anybody tell me what is the correct way to deal with that ? I think it will be to include the icon itself (and so dupplicating it) inside the efax-gtk package even if the size is too small... can anybody help guide me...
<huats> ...a bit ?
* Jucato wonders if it should be in #ubuntu-devel ?
<ScottK> Jucato: The question is what to do for KDE
<huats> Jucato: from my point of view it is related on depending of a big gnome package for a single icon... so it is a kubuntu specific policy from my point of view...
<Jucato> ahb sorry
<Jucato> heheh didn't read too much
<Jucato> busy with LoCo issues :/
<huats> Jucato: np
<Riddell> what package is the icon in?
<huats> gnome-icon-theme and gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2
<Riddell> well that's wrong, app icons should be packaged with the app
<huats> it is bug #108746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108746 in efax-gtk "no icon in kde menu" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108746
<Riddell> the icon should be in efax-gtk and installed to hicolour
<huats> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> if gnome-icon-theme wants to install an icon into its namespace as well, that's fine too
<manchicken> I wish KDE4 were stable enough to "switch" over to.
<huats> Riddell: so I include the icon and install it in hicolour, even if it is only sized 24x24  ?
<huats> Riddell: thanks for the answer.you've already answer my previous question :-)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> manchicken: any day now
<manchicken> Riddell: Really?
<manchicken> Riddell: I never know when a crazy Scotsman is going to raise my hopes just to dash them...
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> ...or do crazy things like tell me to try to catch a haggis....
<Riddell> yum, haggis hunting
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> To be honest, I think we ate enough tapas to make haggis look appetizing.
<manchicken> ... or pretty much anything else.
<manchicken> Anyway... I hope KDE4 is ready for a switch soon.
<manchicken> I really dig the new kate, and I'd love to be able to actually use the contributions I made to kopete.
<Jucato> ooh haven't seen the new kate yet :)
<Jucato> manchicken: kinda makes you wish kate was chosen as the default rather than kwrite? :)
<manchicken> Jucato: I thought kate was the default editor.
<Jucato> kde4?
<manchicken> I could be wrong, but I thought it was.
<Jucato> unfortunately, kwrite won
* stdin loves the new kate and is using it now :)
<manchicken> That is unfortunate.
<Jucato> katepart is still there of course.. but kwrite...
<manchicken> stdin: Are you on kde4 already?
<Jucato> we *could* just ship kate as the default :P
<manchicken> Jucato: I wonder why.  I could see them doing that on the basis of simplicity.
<stdin> I'm not in a KDE4 session, but I'm using kde4's kate
<Jucato> that's why. I think
<Jucato> I really wouldn't mind kwrite, if only it had tabs...
<Jucato> without that, I feel even less powerful than gedit :P
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That's a good idea.
<Jucato> which is? :)
<manchicken> Jucato: I think a lot of people like the idea of not having tabs because they think it's simpler.
<Jucato> and they like 5 windows instead of 1 with 5 tabs? :)
<manchicken> I'm a moderate on the issue.  Give me configurable tabs, and turn them off by default.
<manchicken> That way everybody's happy.
<manchicken> Some new folks just aren't used to tabs.
<manchicken> And not everything needs tabs.
<Jucato> of course... but I need at least 2 apps to have tabs... text editor and web browser... file manager I can manage :)
<manchicken> We need to have a script that will remove all of the gnome programs from KDE menus :)
<manchicken> That's why we should have them configurable :)
<Jucato> unfortunately...
<Jucato> someone made/is making a patch for Dolphin that introduces tabs... shot down :)
<Jucato> hm.. shot down sounds too violent. "denied" more like it :)
<stdin> or "rejected"
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> it works though. tested it
<Jucato> that would have been a deciding point for me to use and love Dolphin :)
<huats> Riddell: do I have to change the name of the icon to efax-gtk or can I let it to stock_send-fax.png ?
<manchicken> I wouldn't mind tabs in dolphin.
<Jucato> I would love them :)
<manchicken> I just think they should be optional and turned off by default.
<stdin> KDE: "We had tabs before they were cool" :p
<manchicken> heh'
<Jucato> KDE 4: "So now we're removing them" :)
<Riddell> huats: whatever the .desktop says
<ScottK> Jucato: Is it because choice is bad and we want to be more like Gnome?
<manchicken> My goodness real Mexican food is good.
<huats> Riddell: ok, so I let the name stock_send-fax.png. thanks
<Jucato> ScottK: I think it was a miix of some reasons here and there :)
<ScottK> OK.
<Jucato> ScottK: actually, it was more like a response to a popular/vocal demand for a simpler file manager
<ScottK> I can see an argument for off by default, but not for not allowed to be possible.
<Jucato> and they think they could get away with it since Konq will still be there by default
<Jucato> manchicken: quick question. are we still going to have that welcome page/screen in adept updater?
<manchicken> For Gutsy, unfortunately.
<manchicken> I've completely dropped the ball on some of this stuff.
<Jucato> adept is that difficult? :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Not that difficult, but pregnant wives are.
<Jucato> oh yeah.. forgot about that :)
<manchicken> So is buying a house, moving twice, and changing jobs twice :)
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> wow! very active life :)
<manchicken> I'm just happy because a big repair I need to make to my house is turning out to cost less than half of what I thought it would.
<manchicken> Life happens :)
<Jucato> aaah life.. :)
<jjesse> is there a channel for good support on setting up kde4?
<jjesse> #kde4?
<jjesse> hmm might have figured it out
<Riddell> hello everyone
<Riddell> say hi to La Laguna
<jjesse> hello la laguna
<jjesse> or is it Hola La Laguna
<jjesse> hello Riddell
<nixternal> I am going to have a kdebase update for Gutsy if someone wants to upload
<nixternal> security fix and updated the kubuntu_33 patch to fix the documentation link for the Kubuntu documentation
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kdebase_kdmsecfix_doclinkupdate.debdiff
<nixternal> that is a fix for the security vuln that came out yesterday for kdm, and I also updated the kubuntu docs link in konqi startpage
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-21
<nosrednaekim> hello.... is knetworkmanager being updated to the newest SVN version which will support TKIP/PAP authentication?
<Riddell> nixternal: you rock
<Jucato> Riddell: if I could have a few seconds of your time. was the packaging talk you recently gave targetted at beginners? and do you have slides online? :)
<jjesse> why is it so hard to get kde4 to work correct ;(
<Jucato> aw...
<jjesse> thought i copied the .bashrc script correctly getting another error
<jjesse> holy crap
<jjesse> i got it work
* jjesse dances
<Jucato> yay!!!
<Jucato> different user?
<jjesse> yeah, followed the article closer this time
<Jucato> heheh yeah it pays to follow it to the letter
<Jucato> I've done this about 5 times now since alpha and still I can't get the hang of it... nixternal and stdin are more used to it and can dance around it more :)
<jjesse> do i have all kde4 applications + gutsy applications or how does that work?
<Jucato> definitely not all kde4 apps if you only built up to kdebase :)
<jjesse> which is what i did
<jjesse> i think...
* Jucato doesn't know what to think :)
<Jucato> multi-tasking isn't good for the brain
<Riddell> Jucato: at students who know nothing of KDE
<Riddell> Jucato: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/la-laguna/
<Jucato> Riddell: great! thanks!! this will be perfect :)
<nixternal> man
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> I passed out hard
<jjesse> don't drink so much
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I went to change, and I laid in bed for a sec wrestling the dog, and next thing you know, I was out
<jjesse> that's funny
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin', kdebase is patched up and fixed for Dapper -> Gutsy
<nixternal> I love when upstream patches apply cleanly
<Jucato> Kubuntu loves upstream... wasn't that the banner? :)
<Jucato> nixternal: you built kde 4 from svn right?
<nixternal> quite a few times now :)
<Jucato> same user or different (kde-devel) user? I was just wondering coz I followed techbase to the letter... and now I want to sort of run a full KDE4 session, but run my KDE 3 apps with my KDE 3 data (mail, feeds, etc)
<Jucato> but jucato (KDE 3) and kde-devel (4) are different users
<nixternal> kde-devel
<Jucato> hm.. perhaps a simpler solution would be to figure out why I can't launch X apps as another user...
* jjesse needs to figure out what to do next now that he has kde4 compiled
* nixternal shows jjesse Okular
<nixternal> you know why I am showing you that :)
<jjesse> document it?
<nixternal> ya, I don't believe it has documentation yet
<nixternal> there is also something like ksysguard that needs it as well
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> if you want to document okular, get a hold of pinotree and see if he has anything for you
<nixternal> okular documentation will be kind of crazy though..I have a smaller task if you would like to go that route
<jjesse> let me figure out my way around it for a bit
<nixternal> oh nevermind...someone else already took care of the process list
<jjesse> saw that on kde-doc mailing list
* jjesse heads to bed :)
<jjesse> nixternal respond to my mail on the list
<nixternal> I just now seen it
* Jucato has tried once to build okular.. and failed...
<Jucato> probably dependency or PATH issues
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!! \o/
<nixternal> kdebase updates are all done now :)
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal
<Hobbsee> woot!  did you get it uploaded?
<nixternal> kees is doing the dapper -> feisty builds now
<nixternal> I linked Riddell to the Gutsy patch as it also included a fix to the konqi links for docs
<Hobbsee> great :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> hi nixternal! :)
<nixternal> who are you?
<Jucato> um... your #1 fan?
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> you made me wet myself
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: don't worry, I'm your fan too. but I bet you already have #1-10 occupied :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: anything else a priority right now for getting worked on?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: anything we need for the beta.
<Jucato> the $HOME/home?
<nixternal> well, we are in a beta freeze it seems
<Hobbsee> nixternal: technically, yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: idnt that get fixed?
<Jucato> hm.. not when I logged in this morning...
* nixternal still has env, home, and share
<Jucato> maybe the updates I got fixed it... kubuntu-desktop update?
<Jucato> I only have home
<nixternal> is it safe to delete them?
<Jucato> I always do... haven't seen anything go boom yet
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> there, gone :)
<nixternal> if it goes boom, I will hunt you down and shove a Windows CD key up your nose
<Jucato> noooo!!
<nixternal> oh ya
<Jucato> make it a Vista please? :)
<Jucato> makes it more painful heheh
<nixternal> no, I need that key :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I am sure I can find a Windows ME key somewhere
<Jucato> hahahah!!! that piece of crap? :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I think I know only one person who ever used it, my dad, and to this day he still cusses it
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I can however say, Vista is faster for me than XP on the same machine....but my lord it is annoying and very poorly thought out
<nixternal> pretty? yes. usability? heck no
<Jucato> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> ah yes.. confirmed!
<nixternal> mmm money
<Jucato> except the last part
<Jucato> unless...
<nixternal> I wish I had money to give out
<nixternal> I just won the Lotto though
<nixternal> $2
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> woot!
<nixternal> that will help buy my next Lotto tickets
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> over here, there's a "prize" called "change ticket". so if you get at least 2 numbers correct (I think), you can get your next ticket for free. don't know if that's the same there
<Jucato> so far my mom's only been lucky in that category...
<nixternal> they give you money, but mostly people who get 1 to 3 numbers correct, typically just exchange it for tickets anyways
<nixternal> I win the mega millions, Kubuntu will have some more paid devs :)
<nixternal> everyone will get a taste
<Jucato> heheh yay
<nixternal> what else would I do with $400 million?
<nixternal> I would buy out Richard Stallman's seat on the FSF
<nixternal> all we would have to do would be :%s/Stallman/Johnson/
<nixternal> works out nicely
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: Riddell isnt around much atm - he's technically still on holidays, iirc.
<nixternal> ya, you want the link?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kdebase_kdmsecfix_doclinkupdate.debdiff
<nixternal> there it is for gutsy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you commit it to bzr?
<nixternal> err, no I didn't
<nixternal> I will do that now
<Hobbsee> nixternal: (and can you email me about it, i have to go out RSN)
<Hobbsee> great :)
* nixternal always forgets that is where it is
<nixternal> I will email ya
<Hobbsee> nixternal: great, thanks
<nixternal> no prob
<Hobbsee> code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members should help
<Hobbsee> otherwise it's in the control file anyway.
<nixternal> jeesh, bzr is so slooooooow
<ScottK> nixternal: It's a feature.  Keeps you from making mistakes by getting ahead of yourself.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> now that is hillarious
<nixternal> I don't care who you are, dat dare is funny
<nixternal> lord forgive me and be with the starvin' pigmes down in new guinnea
<ScottK> I thought you were in marketing.  This stuff should come natural to you.
<nixternal> marketing schmarketing
<nixternal> I like business management more than I do marketing
<ScottK> Ah.
<nixternal> unless of course, the marketing can pay me more :)
<ScottK> Like there's a difference
<nixternal> ya, business management wear the nice stuff, marketers where orange raybans
<ScottK> Marketing is external.  Business management is internal.  No real difference.
<ScottK> It's all selling.  One way or another.
<nixternal> hey, if I do 'bzr commit', will it pop up emacs like svn does so I can enter my commit message?
<nixternal> or will it commit w/o a message
<nixternal> why yes it does
<Jucato> why does it always rain when *I* do the laundry...
<nixternal> haha
<manchicken> Grr.  I hate the real world.  Why does it have to suck?
<nixternal> I just realised that I committed the kdebase updates, but forgot to commit the one kubuntuify_about patch :)
<nixternal> manchicken: if it didn't suck, then you wouldn't be spending so much time making Kubuntu rock!
<nixternal> think of it that way, at least that is how I live day-to-day :)
<manchicken> nixternal: No, because I'm looking for a new job because the board of directors fired my boss.  My direct report is not someone I'm too interested in working for.
<nixternal> ahh, I love when that happens
<manchicken> Psht.
<manchicken> I fscking hate when this happens.
<manchicken> Especially when I just bought a house and my wife is about to have a baby.
<manchicken> It is so much easier to find work if you can relocate.
<manchicken> But there's no way I could actually sell this house right now for what I financed it for and still afford to buy another one.
<nixternal> actually, seeing as the rates are going down :)
<ScottK> manchicken: You find a company that wants you enough, they solve those kinds of problems.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well if I actually wanted to move that'd be nice, too.  I'd really like to stay where I am.
<ScottK> Same goes for that.
<manchicken> True, but the second is less likely than the first.
<Kuhrscher> Hi, i have got a simple question.
<mhb> uh oh
<Kuhrscher> mhb: Not that terrible ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Is the OOo version in Kubuntus 64bit edition a 64-bit build or a 32-bit build
<Kuhrscher> I's just important for a gentoo bug...
<Kuhrscher> Or better for the decision if it is a Gentoo bug or a 64bit issue
<mhb> why shouldn't it be a 64bit build?
<Kuhrscher> because the 64 bit build has been buggy for a long time and e.g. in SuSE 10.2 they packaged a 32bit build
<Kuhrscher> Ok, it installs to /usr/lib and not to /usr/lib32, so I is probably a 64bit build.
<\sh> Kuhrscher, you can check by yourself...apt-get source openoffice-org or something and check debian/rules
<Kuhrscher> Ah, thank you very much.
<vandenoever> the kubuntu website does not mention the availability of tribe 5
<Riddell> vandenoever: it does, it's the second item on the front page
<vandenoever> Riddell: oops, i'll adjust my mousewheel
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> vandenoever: if you're installing kubuntu to check how well strigi works, our main problem currently is that it tends to use up 100% of CPU
<vandenoever> ok
<hunger> The main issue I have with desktop search in ubuntu is that there is strigi and tracker running at the same time:-(
<Riddell> hunger: yes, I'm not quite sure how best to fix that
<hunger> Riddell: I removed tracker, but that nuked ubuntu-desktop for some reason which is not really nice.
<hunger> Riddell: Will the strigi applet get fixed to not look for filenames only at some point?
<Riddell> hunger: I believe that's a deliberate design decision from vandenoever due to the limited UI
<hunger> Oh. wouldn't locate be enough for that functionality then?
<vandenoever> hunger: exactly, it is hard to show hit fragments in the small popup
<hunger> vandenoever: ?
<vandenoever> hunger: if you press enter, you get the full search
<hunger> vandenoever: It does pop up a konqureror
<hunger> here.
<vandenoever> yes, with strigi://
<hunger> vandenoever: Can I exclude regexps from the pathes strigi looks at? So it eg. does not index all the stuff under .svn?
<hunger> Somehow all the hits I get are in .svn dirs;-(
<vandenoever> hunger: yes, you can do that from strigiclient
<hunger> vandenoever: Great!
<Riddell> doesn't it ignore . directories by default?
<vandenoever> it should, yes
<vandenoever> you can check in the config file in ~/.strigi if it does
<Riddell> <filter pattern='.*/' include='0'>
<hunger> I added some more versioning system dirs using strigiclient, but those do not show up in .strigi/daemon.conf
<vandenoever> hunger: are they indexed?
<hunger> vandenoever: No idea.
<hunger> vandenoever: I just deleted the clucene DB to make room for more important stuff;-)
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ty
<marseillai> hi
<Jucato> elow
<marseillai> i'm trying to package iTest : http://itest.sourceforge.net/
<marseillai> and there is one archive with two apps in it : itest server and iTest client
<marseillai> and i would like to find some documentation about this sort of packaging
<marseillai> i don't know how to build too apps in the same time and make it split into two package
<stdin> marcel: see some of the links here https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-resources.html and I'd suggest you apt-get source a package that is split into more than one package and have a look at how they do it. #ubuntu-motu is also a good place to ask
<stdin> marseillai: see some of the links here https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-resources.html and I'd suggest you apt-get source a package that is split into more than one package and have a look at how they do it. #ubuntu-motu is also a good place to ask
<stdin> marcel: (wasn't meant for you sorry)
<marseillai> thanks stdin
<marseillai> i'll look later i've to halt now
<gnomefreak> once i changed gdm to kdm i lost the loginscreen in system>admin. how do i configure kdm now? adding themes sct...
<gnomefreak> ect...
<stdin> System Settings > Appearance > KDM Theme Manager      (you may need the "kdmtheme" package)
<Jucato> sorry... you have to use good old kcontrol
<stdin> no, it's in system settings in gutsy :)
<Jucato> stdin: try using it please :)
<Jucato> (unless it was fixed already)
<stdin> ahh, ok so you can't use it :p
<Jucato> I guess my e-mail to k-devel went unnoticed so :)
<Jucato> ey wait
<Jucato>  it's fixed now!! woot
<jjesse> silly qucik question what package do i need to get java and konqi to play nice?
<Jucato> sun-java6-bin or -jre
<Jucato> for firefox you would need the -plugin package
<Jucato> or.. kubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<Jucato> dang why did I forget that haha
<gnomefreak> stdin: where is it in gnome?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: -plugin installs those packages as well
<jjesse> so kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Jucato> true... but I go minimal sometimes :)
<Jucato> yep.
<stdin> gnome? umm dunno Alt-F2 systemsettings
<Jucato> Alt+F2, kcmshell kdmtheme
<Jucato> if you want directly
<gnomefreak> Jucato: both are needed?
<gnomefreak> kcmshell and kdmtheme
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> one command
<gnomefreak> brb gonna see if this worked
<jjesse> if i have adept open and then open up system settings i'm not prompted for my password when i click on adminstrative
<jjesse> is that supposed to work that way?
<jjesse> didn't think that was how things sworkd in feisty
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: kdesudo p/w has a timeout now
<jjesse> oh cool
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> heya
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<sahin_h> Jucato: I read your last post on planet ubuntu. Nice article!
<Jucato> thanks :)
<nixternal> it was OK :p
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> he forgot the part of "if it wasn't for nixternal..."
<nixternal> KDE would be better probably :)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato blames troy for almost 6 hours of typing....
<nixternal> I bet..I can tell that took some time
<nixternal> I do look Jonathan Carter's idea though of a poster with a similar structure and points
<nixternal> you might be on to something here
<nixternal> you just might be a marketer in disguise
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> no way.. me is no marketeer
<Hobbsee> nice work, Jucato
<nixternal> sure you are
<nixternal> can't believe there hasn't been any trolls comment just yet, well besides me
<Jucato> hahah. hasn't been read yet
<Jucato> by many people
<nixternal> man, I think I might have just been quoted for a comment to a nasty statement on IRC :)
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> the Chicago GLUG has a Gnome Users' Group extension, and one of their statements, just got attacked by me :)
<nixternal> muhehehe
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> you know, I still haven't found the remote that closes my IRC connection
<nixternal> heck, I wish I had a remote that would work here
<nixternal> man, I am affraid to see what kind of grade of I got on my paper I wrote last week
<nixternal> the title: The State of Unreliability
<nixternal> the subtitle: If Windows was the answer, it must have been a stupid question
<nixternal> on the current advertisement of the state of Illinois switching over to a Microsoft infrastructure over Linux
<Jucato> ooooh you're in for a lot of trouble :)
<nixternal> well, the teacher I swore told us to pick the audience..and then we had to switch papers so other students could proof it, and nobody knew wth I was talking about
<nixternal> so all of my comments were "very well written and thought out, but the audience direction is not correct"
<Jucato> hahah
* ScottK is glad he's not in college anymore.
<nixternal> from now on, I will start out my papers with "to my audience of the non-lame", so that way there if they don't get it, it wasn't meant for them :)
<Jucato> roflmao
<nixternal> the paper is supposed to be 3 pages long...I did 3 pages, single spaced...and the teacher is like, you wrote 6 pages...I was like huh?
<nixternal> she then proceded to tell me that in college all papers are to be double spaced...I asked if that is for the college of the lazy
<nixternal> I know going for my bachelors, if you double spaced a 10 page paper, the teacher was going to kill you, slowly at that
<Jucato> heh in our college, double space was the norm... even when writing on paper :)
<nixternal> it is sad, that our universities are starting to following k-12 education now in the US...I am seeing education being spoon fed once again and I can't stand that
<nixternal> s/following/follow
* Jucato actually blames the US for krappy education here :)
<nixternal> don't blame ya there
<nixternal> how so though?
<ScottK> Jucato: Sure.  Why not.  We get blamed for everything else.
<nixternal> hahahhaa
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> being a "colony", we based our education system from the US
<nixternal> well, there was a strong US presents up to the beginning of the 90s there, so it is very well possible
<nixternal> s/presents/presence
<nixternal> jeesh, my typing skills are elite
<Jucato> there was a time when we had 7 grades (elementary), and started school in September... during the start of the typhoon season :)
<nixternal> haha, that is what you get for following anything the US does..that was our plan...lets put them all in school during the typhoon season
<Jucato> like we had any choice... :)
<Jucato> our national language wasn't English, but it was the medium of instruction...
<Jucato> even today :)
<nixternal> I have only been to the Philippines once, and I absolutely loved it there...probably for all of the wrong reasons too :)
<Jucato> so practically, our national language *is* English..
<nixternal> I learned one dirty word my entire time there
<Jucato> hahah!
<nixternal> patagliamoo (say it, don't try to spell it though)
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> am I even close?
* Jucato wonders why all foreigners love trying to learn cuss words in Filipino :P
<Jucato> slightly...
<Jucato> there are many languages/dialects here... for all I know that could be in one of them :)
<nixternal> well, that is what you get when hanging out in the seedy bars of Manilla I guess
<ScottK> Jucato: I learn curse words wherever I go.
<nixternal> peckpet was another slang term, but I can't remember what it was
<Jucato> ah Manila, eh? well, slightly close... but not quite
<ScottK> I'm to old to remember them, but that's another story.
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> hahah
* Jucato is sooo glad jsgotangco isn't here :)
<nixternal> I loved pulling into port in Milaysia, Spain, Gibraltor, Greece, and Australia
<nixternal> it was probably Jerome who taught me that stuff
<nixternal> although, when he comes to Chicago, he never answers his cell phone when I call him :)
<Jucato> hahah
* Jucato notes that jerome is in our loco channel right now :)
<marseillai> so running qmake-qt4 && lrelease-qt4 ???????.pro works but i don't succeed to do the same when building my packages. nor with cdbos or debhelper
<Riddell> some context might be useful
<sahin_h> I just reinsatlled Gutsy again on my machine to test it and I don't know why... the artwork is so beautiful.
<Jucato> heh :)
<sahin_h> Except the icons. These are a little old school.
<Riddell> beautiful artwork is kwwii's doing
<sahin_h> kwwii is a genius
<Jucato> yeah, that's why Ubuntu stole him :P
<sahin_h> Is it means kwwii won't work on kubuntu anymore? :-O
<kwwii> sahin_h: thanks :-) check out the oxygen icons...they are out attempt at improving things
<Jucato> hm... sahin_h, fresh install of gutsy, is the resolution of usplash correct?
<sahin_h> kwwii: Yes, oxygen is simply fantastic. However I have to wait for KDE4.
<sahin_h> Jucato: Yes
<Jucato> hm.. mine isn't :(
<Jucato> oh well... I only see it for a few seconds :)
<Riddell> sahin_h: he's worked on kubuntu, that's why we have new artwork in gutsy
<Jucato> kwwii: btw.. if I haven't told you yet... you rock! :)
<Riddell> sahin_h: did you install from a daily CD?
<kwwii> Jucato: ;-)
<sahin_h> Riddell: No, I used tribe5
<jjesse> i love the new look
<jjesse> anyone have any problems w/ a hotplug package today doing updates?
<sahin_h> I've a dual headed machine at my home, so I would like to see how it works. (Gutsy)
<Pita> Anyone here using Compiz with the latest, greatest updates to Gutsy?  Any ideas how to make it use the KDE window decorator instead of the Emerald one?  It just switched on me with a recent update, and I can't figure out how to make it go back
<Pita> Or should I be asking this in #ubuntu-effects?
<jjesse> i like the restart is required that is new
<Riddell> jjesse: oh that worked?
<jjesse> Riddell: yeah, didn't know what the icon in the tray was, so i clicked on it and it told me a reboot was prompted
<jjesse> then it asked me to reboot and rebooted
<Riddell> Pita: dunno I've afraid, that channel may be better
<ScottK> Riddell: If you can get me a Konsole .deb for the pty crash, I can test it on a box known to have that problem.
<Riddell> ScottK: feisty or gutsy?
<Riddell> amd64 or i386?
<ScottK> I've done Gutsy and it's fine (i386)
<ScottK> I just commented in hte bug.
<ScottK> I can test Feisty if I get a Feisty .deb.
<ScottK> Or I can just do it after it's in feisty-propsed if you'd prefer.
<Riddell> I'm building now, will take a couple of hours
<ScottK> OK.  I'll be around for ~ 4 hours.
<mendred> Riddell: can the strigi systray applet be configured to do content search rather than file search?
<Riddell> mendred: that would need to be changed in the source code I think
<mendred> Riddell: ok thanks
<mendred> Riddell: ideally shouldn't the parameter to be searched be configurabe? say either content.keyword/audio.album etc..like how strigiclient presents it?
<mendred> or for simplicity should it just be content.keyword to search anything and everything?
<jjesse> ok getting a problem updating my gutsy install
<jjesse> Errors were encountered while process hotkey-setup
<Riddell> jjesse: poke sladen
<Riddell> actually, he's probably travelling
<Riddell> so report a bug
<jjesse> Riddell: ok will do
<Riddell> jjesse: how were  you updating?
<jjesse> apt-get update
<Riddell> sounds like it could be problematic for beta
<jjesse> it causes a problem for kubuntu-desktop as well
<Riddell> hotkey-setup does?
<jjesse> Riddell: yes, errors occured processing hotkey-setup and kubuntu-desktop
<jjesse> is that against the package hotkey-setup/
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse> there is a bug filed against it
<jjesse> subscribed
<Riddell> what's the number?
<marseillai> Riddell: would you have time to help me on CDBS ?
<marseillai> i got a debian rules done with deb_helper this part works : http://pastebin.com/m5217e200 but i would like to port it on CDBS and i don't succeed. :s do you have an idea?
<coreymon77> Riddell: where am i supposed to write this team report, where on the wiki?
<Riddell> coreymon77: well remembered.  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports
<Riddell> marseillai: sorry, not online just now
<marseillai> Riddell: no problem i've continue with deb_helper and almost succeed now
<Riddell> ScottK: http://muse,19inch.net/~jr/tmp/konsole_3.5.6-0ubuntu20.3_i386.deb
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  It'll take me a few minutes to find my Feisty hard drive and reboot the laptop.
<ScottK> Riddell: I just realized that my Feisty has been upgraded to 3.5.7.  Do you think I can still test that .deb?
<Riddell> ScottK: should think so yes
<Riddell> but we'll need 3.5.7 packages too right enough
<ScottK> Riddell: I think there's an issue with that URL.
<ScottK> Riddell: Got it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Tests good on 3.5.6 Feisty (I lost track of hard drives.  The one I have is 3.5.6).
<ScottK> I commented in the bug.
<marseillai> Riddell: i've done a package of iTest server and client : http://www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/iTest?content=57550 but the binary are in /usr/share what i must install in /usr/bin ?? a symlink is enough ?
<nixternal> was there a font update or what?
<coreymon77> whats iTest?
<coreymon77> something to do with macs?
<marseillai> not
* nixternal suggests to coreymon77 to read the link that marseillai posted
<stdin> an iTest is something they do to check your sight :p
<marseillai> maybe hobbsee would like to make itest into edukubuntu ?
<coreymon77> interesting
<coreymon77> isnt just edubuntu
<coreymon77> or is there an eduku aswell?
<nixternal> wth is edukubuntu? :) you mean edubuntu with the groovy kde desktop?
<nixternal> and iirc, I believe that is my project somehow, someway
<marseillai> yes i've saw something like that if i well remember
<jjesse> i thought they were making it so the kde-edu sutff integrated better?
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> sorry nixternal
<marseillai> nixternal: so may be this would have his place into edubuntu
<nixternal> well, it would be a tad bit late for Gutsy
<nixternal> but definitely something to look at in the future
<coreymon77> couldnt they put it in though
<coreymon77> as an optional
<coreymon77> kinda like whats gonna happen with kde4
<ScottK> coreymon77: It's to late for adding new packages.
<nixternal> not right now...new uploads have been closed for almost a month now
<coreymon77> where is this teams wiki page?
<coreymon77> i need to know for the report
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<nixternal> I think
<nixternal> I don't think we really have a team wiki, but if we did, there should be a link somewhere on that page
<marseillai> nixternal: i'm not packaging it to gutsy but hardy! i know it's too late! but i've been busy with girlfriend all the holiday...
<nixternal> oh ya, that would rock...I can talk with ogra about that app and see what he has
<nixternal> I know they are a big school tool user, and there is a testing app already, but I don't know if it is a Qt/KDE app
<coreymon77> nixternal: nope, doesnt seem so
<coreymon77> nixternal: isnt this the kubuntu-devel team
<coreymon77> or is that considered the kubuntu team
<nixternal> I would go with kubuntu-devel
<marseillai> nixternal: i've try this one and it's really amazing! look on the website there are some demo screencast ...
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> ill jsut put it directly on the team reporting page
<coreymon77> nixternal: i take it you want me to put the tribe 6 highlights in the report right/
<coreymon77> ?
<nixternal> there were no tribe 6 highlights, as there was no tribe 6
<coreymon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe6/Kubuntu?highlight=%28gutsy%29
<coreymon> check there
<coreymon77> nixternal: these are the highlights, done by you
<coreymon77> nixternal: is that what you want in the report?
<nixternal> ya, nix those
<nixternal> those could be deleted
<coreymon77> ???
<nixternal> I started the page, but tribe 6 never happened
<coreymon77> so, what do you want in the report?
<nixternal> they canceled its release
<coreymon77> what do i put in then?
<nixternal> I have no idea what to put in the report..that is jono's baby, he would know more
<nixternal> I love when people create these micro-management projects and then don't provide further information
<coreymon77> i put in the report what the team has been doing this month
<nixternal> sounds good to me
<coreymon77> what has this team been doing this september?
<nixternal> I would have put "for a good time call ScottK"
<ScottK> good/bitter, sure.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> Hobbsee is the chief of all Kubuntu, she would know all that has been happening
<nixternal> I don't even know what has been happening...docs are done, uploaded for translations, but LP and Rosetta sucks, and nobody is approving the new files and deleting the old...so as it stands, there probably won't be many kubuntu doc translations again
<coreymon77> well hobbsee is not on alot when i am, so thats a little difficult
<coreymon77> what they probably want is gutsy stuff
<nixternal> you can put that "nixternal says LP and Rosetta suck, people aren't listening to emails about Kubuntu docs translations, and he taught his dog how to sit up"
<coreymon77> do i put in the tribe 5 highlights?
<nixternal> don't think they care so much about highlights as they do the work the team has been doing
<nixternal> just put "doing kubuntu bug work"
<nixternal> if they have a problem with it, I am willing to bet they will get with you and tell you what they want :)
<nixternal> if you ask and that doesn't work, just do something that will piss them off and force them to tell you :p
<coreymon> look
<coreymon> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/September2007?action=show
<coreymon77> thats where they go
<coreymon77> and one team has already done it
<coreymon77> so how do i formulate that for us?
<nixternal> :%s/MythTV/Kubuntu
<nixternal> :)
<coreymon77> nixternal: adding xfce as default window manager? for kubuntu? that probably wouldnt work
<nixternal> :%s/XFCE/KDE
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> that still wouldn't work
<coreymon77> nixternal: so? what do i put?
<coreymon77> nixternal: it wouldnt be very god for me if the first thing i was told to do as a kubuntu member was not done or not done properly
<coreymon77> nixternal: so, if you could take the fall, great, but otherwise, i need info on what to do
<nixternal> coreymon77: ohhh. i was going to say it wouldn't be your fault, but then I just seen a link to guidelines
<coreymon77> nixternal: the guidelines tell me only what i already know
<nixternal> OMG
<coreymon77> that im supposed to put what the team has been doing
<nixternal> ya, the guidelines are garbage
<nixternal> well, we have been fixing bugs with kdebase, kdelibs, kdepim, kdebluetooth, kdenetwork
<nixternal> ummm
<coreymon77> problem is, what has the team been doing
<coreymon77> im not really on the team so i dont have access to this stuff
<nixternal> we have completed the docs for gutsy and uploaded them for translation
<nixternal> you have the same access I do silly
<coreymon77> as in, i dont really know what would be going on
<coreymon77> nixternal: you guys are more in the loop as to that
<nixternal> got dolphin all tweaked out to takeover the default file manager spot
<coreymon77> nixternal: now i need that in language that i can put in a report
<coreymon77> im normally not a formal person
<coreymon77> but "all tweaked out" doesnt say much in a report
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> s/all tweaked out/properly configured
<coreymon77> ...
<nixternal> dolphin has received so many tweaks, that I can't even keep up with it
<nixternal> Jucato would be a good point man on that one...I think he did some hacking on it
<coreymon77> you mean youve finished configuring and tweaking dolphin to take over default file manger position
<nixternal> I haven't, but someone has
<coreymon77> nixternal: small problem with that, once again, completely different timezones
<nixternal> ya, but jucato hardly ever sleeps
<coreymon77> nixternal: could that be the right way to put it?
<nixternal> email the list and see if you can get some feedback that way
<coreymon77> its due for tomorrow
<nixternal> lovely
<coreymon77> sorry bout that
<coreymon77> ive been busy with school starting and the high holidays and the like
<nixternal> I hear you there
<coreymon77> and the most important holiday is tomorrow
<coreymon77> meaning that i gotta get it done for today
<coreymon77> i can still edit it
<coreymon77> but i should get it in today
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> okay
<nixternal> heh, Mythbuntu is the only one who got their stuff done so far
<coreymon77> we should probably have about 6 points
<coreymon77> like mythbuntu
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> weve got 3
<coreymon77> anything else you know of
<nixternal> that is all I can think of...if I come up with something...OH YA
<ScottK> coreymon77: Getting Bug #117731 fixed in Gutsy and the Feisty SRU prepared is a big deal IMO.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> I fixed kdebase for dapper -> gutsy for the kdm security vulnerability
<nixternal> and the python/konsole kpart lovin'
<ScottK> That bug was breaking both upgrades and kde-gdebi on low memory systems.
<coreymon77> what so you mean by dapper -> gutsy?
<ScottK> Hint: Getting the SRU published before Gutsy beta is released would avoid a pretty large number of failed to upgrade bugs.
<coreymon77> ScottK: was the bug fixed?
<ScottK> coreymon77: He means Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy.
<nixternal> dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy have all been fixed
<ScottK> coreymon77: For nixternal's security fix.
<nixternal> I wasn't dereferencing dapper there :)
<nixternal> (*dapper).gutsy :)
<coreymon77> ScottK: was bug #117731 fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<nixternal> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<ScottK> That was fixed in Gutsy and the Feisty SRU is prepared and being tested.
<nixternal> odd though, why does it say undecided/in progress
<nixternal> oh, that is why
<coreymon77> is that a big deal?
<coreymon77> is this bugfix a big deal?
<ScottK> Yes.  It's been a big bad bug for a long time.
<ScottK> That one, yes.
<coreymon77> okay
<ScottK> Without getting that one solved everyone upgrading Feisty -> Gutsy with less than ~1.5 GB RAM + swap would have failed to upgrade.  That's why having it figured and having the SRU in progress is important.
<ScottK> In Gutsy kde-gdebi would flat out not work.
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> how do i make the bug number into a link to the launchpad bug page on the wiki
<coreymon77> as in make bug #117731 a link to the page
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<nixternal> [https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731 Bug #117731] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,In progress] 
<coreymon77> was it only fixed in gutsy?
<ScottK> Yes,  The fix for Gutsy was release and the Feisty update is being tested.
<coreymon77> btw, im curious
<coreymon77> why is the new file manager called dolphin
<coreymon77> isnt this kde
<coreymon77> doesnt everthing need a k in it?
<stdin> that's an old convention that's dropping away, besides Amarok starts with an 'A'
<nixternal> haha, Fox News rules
<stdin> and "plasma" has not K in there at all :)
<nixternal> they just told the Microsoft guy on there that Vista is the biggest piece of junk ever to be sold on the market
<nixternal> the Microsoft guy started to say "well that just isn't true..."
<nixternal> and the Fox News person broke in and said "you're right, I forgot about the Yugo"
<nixternal> gahahahahaha
<coreymon77> fox sucks
<coreymon77> fox news is the least reliable thing out there
<nixternal> you are insane
<coreymon77> when i go to someone in the states on vacation, the only reason sometimes watch it for entertainment
<coreymon77> besides
<coreymon77> i hate fox and everything associated with it
<coreymon77> ive completely boycotted them
<nixternal> you either have MSNBC which is ruled by the democrats and Microsoft, CNN which is ruled by the liberals, or Fox News, who is ruled by the conservatives and pharmaseuticals (I killed the spelling)
<coreymon77> or you have ctv
<nixternal> wth is ctv?
<gnomefreak> internet?
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> canada
<nixternal> fox news rules them all, with bbc right behind
<coreymon77> im not american
<nixternal> sometimes I wish I wasn't either
<coreymon77> sometimes?!
<coreymon77> i take it now would be one of those times
<nixternal> heck no...I am in the military, so whenever my men and women are working their lives away, I stand behind them, even if the terms of their work is wrong
<coreymon77> our dollar actually went over par against yours yesterday
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i need one more point for the report
<nixternal> grr, I don't like when that happens...I enjoy buying computer compenents from Canada, as it is usually cheaper for us
<nixternal> wow, it is pretty much dollar for dollar right now...so that means back to newegg :)
<stdin> one of my Great British Pounds is worth 2 of your dollars
<coreymon77> nixternal: no more getting stuff from us for dirt cheap
<stdin> :p
<coreymon77> stdin: w/e
<coreymon77> stdin: this is big news for us
<coreymon77> stdin: hasnt happened for close to 30 year
<coreymon77> s
<nixternal> right now, big news for us is the rate cuts, so I can see myself buying yet another house within the next year
<coreymon77> nixternal: the greenback is collapsing
<nixternal> lord knows the only reason they do rate cuts is to prevent a recession though
<coreymon77> nixternal: the rate cuts were part of the reason we went over par
<nixternal> the greenback will more than likely never collapse...don't care if bush was president for the next 50 years
<ScottK> coreymon77: That's what they said 30 years ago when the Canadian dollare got all the way to 1.05 US$.
* ScottK was in Canada then.
<coreymon77> ya but
<nixternal> old man!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<coreymon77> the reason this happened was mostly becasue the greenback has gone down,
<nixternal> ya but? isn't that a furry thing that runs around in the back yard?
<nixternal> the greenback hasn't gone down, it has always been $1 :)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<ScottK> coreymon77: Same thing then.
<ScottK> We were doomed.  Doomed I tell you.
<coreymon77> no we arent
<coreymon77> we are doing quite well thanks
<coreymon77> :P
<ScottK> Once global warming hits, you'll be lost without snow.
<nixternal> lol
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> typical american
<nixternal> where da snow go ey
<coreymon77> canada is a frozen wasteland
<coreymon77> not true
<ScottK> coreymon77: Actually not at all.  I've spent more time in more countries (including Canada) than probably 95% of Americans.
<ScottK> I can, however, pick on a stereotype with the best of them.
<nixternal> I am with ScottK with that one, and I am sure because of the same reason
<coreymon77> okay
<ScottK> Yep.  Although I've also lived outside the US as a civilian.
<nixternal> spend a few months in Iraq, and snow will become a godsend
<coreymon77> im talking many americans here
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i love snow
* ScottK too.
<coreymon77> skiing is one of my favourite things
<nixternal> I for one, can't live w/o snow
<nixternal> I can't ski to save my life, but I make the damn best snowball you have ever been hit with
<nixternal> :p
* ScottK doesn't ski anymore to save what little is left of his knees.
<coreymon77> although this whole frozen wasteland bit?
<coreymon77> not true
<nixternal> in Chicago we get that super wet heavy snow with all of the bad chemicals in it
<ScottK> coreymon77: I know.
<coreymon77> its 25 degrees here
<nixternal> so if I make it right, it will cut and sting
<ScottK> Sounds like Chicago.  Snow and severe pollution.
<coreymon77> at the end of september
<nixternal> gotta love it
<nixternal> people are like "why do you drive so much?"
<nixternal> ya, like I would rather walk and breathe in all of those chemicals
<nixternal> although, I just tried to buy a segway from craigslist, but someone beat me to it
<nixternal> I would ride that with a gas mask on :)
<coreymon77> lucky ass
* ScottK rode a bicycle in college.
<coreymon77> segways arent allowed much in toronto
<nixternal> ScottK: that is only because they didn't make cars yet
<ScottK> Got run over (literally) by a mini-van.
<nixternal> badda bing!
<coreymon77> only privat propertu
<coreymon77> property*
<ScottK> Heh.
<coreymon77> ive ridden on one before though
<nixternal> man, segways have become super popular in Chicago this past year
<coreymon77> they are allowed in the distillery district
<nixternal> I think it is because of Google and all of their employees riding around on them
<coreymon77> the segway tours done there are extremely popular
<coreymon77> i went on one
<nixternal> they just started segway tours in Chicago this summer
<coreymon77> damn they are so fun to ride!
<nixternal> that was the first time I rode one, and I was addicted
<nixternal> some guy was selling one on craigslist for $1500
<coreymon77> toronto should get with the program though
<coreymon77> they will eventually
<ScottK> Where I live it'd take half a day to get anywhere on one.
<coreymon77> anyways
<nixternal> heh
<coreymon77> back to the report
<coreymon77> i need one more point
<nixternal> ScottK: I would say in the next 8 months, I should be living right down the road from ya
<ScottK> coreymon77: DId you mention Riddell is enjoying his vacation?
<ScottK> That could be your last point.
<ScottK> nixternal: You've mentioned the possibility.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> man, something in here stinks...time to find out what
<coreymon77> is that really a point for kubuntu?
<nixternal> back in a bit
<coreymon77> or do you guys just want to put in a completely pointless thing into the report
<ScottK> coreymon77: If you need one more point it is.  It'll be kind of funny too and that's always good in status reports.
<coreymon77> just for the hell of it
<ScottK> That too.
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> good with me
<coreymon77> as i said
<ScottK> It'll make someone smile so they'll like the report better.
<coreymon77> im not usually a formal serious person
<ScottK> coreymon77: Just remember that it was nixternal's idea if anyone asks.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> what is he
<ScottK> Cool.
<coreymon77> lead developer
<coreymon77> riddell
<ScottK> Something like that.  I'd have to Google for an exact title.
<coreymon77> ScottK: can you tell me
<coreymon77> ScottK: quickly find out, i gotta go
<ScottK> Oh.  I'll look
<coreymon77> quick
<ScottK> How about lead Kubuntu developer.
<coreymon77> damn it
<coreymon77> i accidentally navigated away form the page
<coreymon77> have to start again
<ScottK> Your back button may get you the content back.
<ScottK> Here's a good read for your spare time (I think it's not subscription only); http://lwn.net/Articles/105375/
<marseillai> nixternal: in wich categorie do you think should i set iTest ?
<toma> hi, are all bugs getting closed with no activity for 60 days?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-22
<ScottK> toma: Yes.  It's a new "Feature" of Launchpad.
<toma> ScottK: wow. when i would suggest that for kde, i would have been kicked out of the project ;-)
* ScottK is not an LP developer, so I'm not the one to complain to.
<toma> i wont attack you, i was just surprised
<ScottK> I already duked it out with sabfl today over the LP U/I changes, so I'm not going to do it again.
* ScottK too.
<toma> is there an announcement somewhere with the thought behind it?
<ScottK> It's in the LP 1.1.9 release notes.  That's all I saw.
<toma> okay thnxs for the info
<coreymon77> fucking hell!!!
<coreymon77> i finally complete the report...again! and guess what happens
<toma> hey, hey, !language
<coreymon77> now the authentication database (logging in) doesnt work and i cant edit, causing me to loose my work again and have to start over
<coreymon77> again!
<coreymon77> ScottK: this is unbelieveable
<ScottK> This is because our ever reliable Launchpad is down for maintenance right now.
<ScottK> coreymon77: For future reference, write such stuff in an editor and then copy/paste it into the wiki.
* toma will close the remainder of his bugs tomorrow, better do it myself then allow a bot to do it
<ScottK> Heh.
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu can't stray away from the base, system packages offered by ubuntu can it?
<nosrednaekim> like, to provide better 32 bit support
<nosrednaekim> *64 bit
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: not really since they are mostly restricted apps that dont work for 64bit
<nosrednaekim> well, I mean, at least install a 32 bit firefox?
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: most of the apps in main updates are fine with 64 its things like flash java and so on
<nosrednaekim> and some 32 bit libs
<nosrednaekim> exactly.
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: nspluginwrapper will allow you to use java flash and so on with 64bit ff
<gnomefreak> gnash in gutsy rocks too much better than it was
<nosrednaekim> nspluginwrapper isn't in the repositories...
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<nosrednaekim> (at least not in fiesty)
<gnomefreak> not feisty no
<gnomefreak> this is all gutsy support apps, asac really rocked on them
<nosrednaekim> thats good!
<nosrednaekim> i'm looking forward to some good 64 bit support.
<gnomefreak> so when you upgrade to gutsy you will find a bit better 64 support (its not without issues though)
<nosrednaekim> except there is still no tickless kernel for x86_64
<gnomefreak> afaik there is
<nosrednaekim> I have it installed on another partition
<gnomefreak> i saw this being talked about today it was 386 and amd64 or 86_64
<gnomefreak> cant remmeber
<gnomefreak> i wanna say its with -12 but i missed most of the convo as i was a bit angry at that time
<Jucato> hm... ok... ubuntu-resstricted-extras has msttcorefonts but kubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't.... bug or feature?
<mluser> Not sure if this is just happening to me or someone else is experiencing it too, but in the last couple days when I run any application that needs sound a POP is heard comming from the audio card.
<mluser> but sound continues to work fine
<nixternal> Jucato: I think that the msttcorefonts are useless and unnecessary...truthfully there is no major reason for having them if you ask me
<nixternal> mluser: no problems here with audio
<mluser> nixternal: Ok.. thanks, I'm wondering if maybe its related to the new kernel
<Jucato> nixternal: I don't mind not having them myself... I'm not a font guy. but I was thinking more of other users :)
<Jucato> as for a reason... um.. consistency?
<nixternal> why would anyone need them? to me it isn't as important as the audio/video codecs...
<nixternal> bah, KDE is different than Gnome correct? :p
<Jucato> but this goes more towards the Kubuntu is part-Ubuntu :P
<Jucato> anyway, just wondering if it were a bug or a feature. more like a feature then :)
<nixternal> who in here uses the msttcorefonts?
<nixternal> ask in #kubuntu and see how many people use them, and then ask why
<Jucato> too much work. nvm :)
<nixternal> haha
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know why synaptic doesn't have an apply-patches rule?
<manchicken> That's just weird.
<nixternal> becuz it isn't groovy?
<manchicken> But it's gonna help fix the changelog issue :)
<Jucato> because synaptic isn't groovy like nixternal? hm...
<manchicken> I'm about 30 seconds from just stealing the RPackage class from synaptic.
<manchicken> There wouldn't be any licensing issues on that, would there?
<Jucato> um... wouldn't know... until now I don't know my basic Licensing stuff :(
<manchicken> heh, gotta love the function `const char *RPackage::vendor()`.
<manchicken> The full body of that method is `return "dunno";`
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's gotta be redistributable, or under a free licnence, as it's in main...
<manchicken> Grr... just not enough time to sort this one out.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: haha, nice
* Jucato is actually interested in learning about the APT API... just too scared :P
<manchicken> We need some documentation on it.
<Jucato> libapt-pkg-doc?
<manchicken> nixternal: You want to be my favorite person in all of history?  Document libapt-front and libapt-pkg :)
<Jucato> -front and -pkg...
<nixternal> I am sure I could whip up something, but I think Jucato should learn how to do that :p
<manchicken> Okay.
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> I have no idea
<nixternal> either do I :)
<Jucato> I haven't even seen a single code of APT :)
<manchicken> I want docs.  That library is such a CF, I don't know where to start half the time.
<Jucato> CF?
<nixternal> cluster fork
<nixternal> but fork is a dirty dirty word
<Jucato> see! I don't even know what that is!!
* Jucato wails
* nixternal is going to wash out manchicken's mouth with a bar of soap
<nixternal> Jucato: cluster fu*k, in other words, a huge mess
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you dont want to.
<Jucato> isn't Kubuntu a fork of KDE? bwahahah!
* Jucato runs and hides
<nixternal> gahahahaha
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's an ubuntu team by that name, btw.
<nixternal> ubuntu-cf?
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to go to sleep.
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> hrmm
<Jucato> g'night manchicken! :)
<manchicken> I'm too cranky to remain conscious for now.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: does it stand for cluster fork?
<manchicken> See you when I'm a little less pissed at all software.
<nixternal> I stay pissed at software, it is kind of fun
* nixternal grumbles that none of the security updates have been uploaded yet
<Hobbsee> nixternal: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clusterfuck
<nixternal> gahahahahaha
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no one emailed me about them, either.
<nixternal> well i'll be damned
* Hobbsee likes hte description
* Jucato dams nixternal...
<nixternal>  Do the impossible bugs get assigned to you? Does your significant other whisper ASM syntax to turn you on? Do you favor rm and killall and mkfs as solutions? Have you ever used a punch card? Welcome home.
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> omg, the team icon freakin' rocks
<nixternal> I want to join just to have that icon show up on my LP page :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it sounds very much like kurt and fabbio, too.
<nixternal> fabbione is crazy
<Hobbsee> true that.
<Hobbsee> i thought kurt was more so, though.
<nixternal> wth is the purpose of that team btw?
<Hobbsee> amusement.
<nixternal> oh
<Hobbsee> and to take advantage of the cool icon.
<nixternal> ya, I want that damn icon..it is great
<nixternal> what I like is the ASM line...seeing as we are learning that now in our insane java course
<nixternal> funny thing, the servers we are working on are all IBM..and people don't even know how to ssh into a machine to work on code...I can't stand stoopid people :)
<nixternal> damn MySpace junkies!
<nixternal> oh btw Hobbsee, if you make any new friends on MySpace from the Chicago land area, it could very well be my fault
<Hobbsee> nixternal: someone deleted my myspace.
<nixternal> argh, that sucks
<nixternal> hopefully that wasn't my fault
<nixternal> although, I don't blame someone for doing so
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it was a *lovely* page!
<nixternal> I think one time, I heard my video card call me a bastard for going to it
<nixternal> you know, I was looking at taking the Ubuntu Certification Exam...and low and behold, it doesn't cover anything really technical from what I have read
<nixternal> I mean, I don't get why LPIC 1 would be a prereq for the exam, seeing as the Ubuntu one mainly covers LP
* Jucato is glad he doesn't need to take those... sysadmin stuff...
* Hobbsee ROFLs
<nixternal> I just found out about LPIC 301...there is no way in hell I could even come close to passing that one
<nixternal> I took both LPIC 1 exams twice, and both LPIC 2 exams twice...failed the first time around, and this was not even 2 years ago
<nixternal> those exams were hard
* Jucato is now all the more sure he won't take those..
<nixternal> it asked me all kinds of RPM crap
<Jucato> now if there were a KDE Certification Exam.. count me in!
<nixternal> reiserfs, and other junk I had no clue about
<nixternal> I don't even think I got half of the questions right the first go round either
<Jucato> these certification stuff is more about system administration right? more fore system administraitors?
<Jucato> um.. administrators
<nixternal> usually, I do pretty good bs'ing my way through certification exams (ie. MCSE, CCNA)
<nixternal> pretty much so, yes
<Jucato> MSCE!?!? O.o
<nixternal> ya, I remember when MCSE was the bomb
<nixternal> we had to get it for a job back in the 90s
<Jucato> no wonder you love Vista :)
<nixternal> it bumped my pay out of the military an extra $15k a year
* nixternal loves NT
* Jucato actually liked 98 best
<Jucato> but only because I never got a chance to use NT or 2000
<nixternal> NT was a fun beast to admin back in the day
<nixternal> when 2k came out, you seen the mcse pay drop $15k...hell high school kids were being hired on to do admin work
<Jucato> heh
<stdin> win2000 is just win98 with a new splash
<nixternal> when I worked at AT&T, we had to get all of the Sun certifications, which were easy, except for the server/hardware certs, and the RHCE...which was a pita
<nixternal> they used to do the RHCE certs like you were going for your CCIE...we had to do a lab, 200 written exams, 4 polygraphs, and 2 physicals
<nixternal> :)
* Jucato wonders if there's similar cert stuff, but for programming/software development/engineering
<nixternal> AT&T was so evil...all of the opensource/free software we used and worked on, that never got contributed back
<nixternal> I wonder why they have never gone after AT&T for GPL infringements
<nixternal> only development certs I have seen are Oracle, DB stuff, and MCP or MCD
<Jucato> I see
<nixternal> well, there are C++ certs and what not, but they tend to be rather generic
<nixternal> I know, because I am working towards a C++ cert and degree, as well as a Java cert and degree
* nixternal loves free schooling
<manchicken> Boo, certs suck, boo.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> most certs are useless, except for a select few
<Jucato> would be nice for the resum :)
<nixternal> Cisco certs are always good, a Foundstone security cert is really good to have, or at least it used to be
<manchicken> Experience is better :)
<nixternal> Sun hardware certs are awesome to have
<manchicken> Hardware certs are different.
<manchicken> I almost did the CCNA
<nixternal> and the nice thing about paying $10k for their course, you get $5k in Sun hardware field manuals which will help you troubleshoot every error code that solaris and the sun firmware can spit at you
<manchicken> Which is even nicer now that Solaris is Free Software.
<nixternal> I did CCNA through CBT at AT&T with an HP :)
<Jucato> hm.. me thought Solaris != OpenSolaris
* Jucato is uninformed
<nixternal> ya, me too
<nixternal> I didn't know Solaris was free
<manchicken> Solaris9 is CDL
<nixternal> nice
<manchicken> CPL*
<nixternal> I didn't know that
<Jucato> all I know is that OpenSolaris is shipping free CD's
<nixternal> Commercial Driving License
<Jucato> or was it a free DVD
<manchicken> YEah.
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> OpenSolaris is a full OS and such, I don't know about the full solaris9 distro.
<manchicken> But I do know that the core of Solaris9 is CPL
<nixternal> I haven't messed with Solaris in quite some time
<nixternal> odd that CDE was my favorite DE for it as well
<nixternal> I know that Solaris 8 had some funky DE that was horrid
* Jucato might try solaris once kde is stable there... thanks to ade...
<nixternal> man, those were the Netscape days :)
<nixternal> man, I know I tried the desktop solaris last year, and they had this nasty desktop environment that was java based..and it wasn't project looking glass
<nixternal> it was so slow
<Jucato> didn't they call it slowaris before? :)
<nixternal> sounds about right
<nixternal> solaris 2.6, 2.7, and 8 were pretty tight
<nixternal> I had an Ultra 80 that I just loved..it was my favorite machine in the whole world
<nixternal> now all I have is a E3500 that I bought on Craigslist for $250
<nixternal> 4 cpus, 8gb of ram, and 5 9gb scsi drives
<nixternal> looks like one of them mini fridges
* Jucato is itching to type....
<manchicken> Where's mvo when you need him?
<Jucato> hm.. I was supposed to ask mvo something about a month ago... and I forgot now...
<manchicken> I'm totally stealing mvo's rpackage class.
<nixternal> is it stealing if it is for free?
<manchicken> Argh... stealing it isn't going to help much either.
<manchicken> It's tied into synaptic.
* Jucato now sees mhb's point about these kind of things...
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> want some spaghetti with that code?
<Jucato> but still I'm not at ease with trying to make everything cross-DE
* Jucato smells some toast
<manchicken> I should have had mvo explain this libapt to me at UDS Sevilla.
<manchicken> But nooo, I decided to go after the adept kde4 port.
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> are we at the point where adept is being inadept? :(
<manchicken> To be honest, I think it's more libapt that's the problem.
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> yay!  car starts now
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> road trip!
<Hobbsee> nah.  just work later.
<Jucato> aw... bummer
<gustavonarea> Hello, I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop and the Kubuntu Tribe 5 CD doesn't work under this laptop, while Ubuntu Edgy does work. I'm getting this error: Try the "8139too" driver instead. I've added "brokenmodules=8139too" to the boot options and it doesn not work either. What should I do? I'm now downloading Ubuntu Tribe 5 to try it out too.
<yuriy> bugs expire now? O_o
<Jucato> hi yuriy! long time :)
<yuriy> hey Jucato
<yuriy> nice post on KDE
<yuriy> a little too buzzword-ish for me, but it would make a good poster type thing
<Jucato> hehe yeah I sort of intended it to be buzzwordish... sort of a first-time/one-time (read that nixternal) marketing stint for me :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<yuriy> so i've also been learning c++/qt4
<yuriy> by rewriting a project for class in it
<Jucato> ooooh :)
<yuriy> we were given java code and some things we had to add to it (it's a raytracer, pretty cool stuff)
<yuriy> i took it and rewrote it in c++ before doing the actual hw
<Jucato> hm... java... might be a nice opportunity to try out Jambi?
<yuriy> i've got the first homework done, now i've decided to really jump in and try out threading
<yuriy> which is killing me so far
<yuriy> Jambi would be interesting, but not a challenge
<Jucato> hahah
<yuriy> I would definitely use it though if I was writing a program in java and had a choice of not using swing
<Jucato> yeah I can imagine porting from Java to C++ is quite an adventure :)
<yuriy> well porting wouldn't be hard
<yuriy> but i basically didn't know c++ before
<yuriy> primarily, no garbage collection
<Jucato> yeah
<n8k99> c++? no garbage collection
<Jucato> I heard they might be considering implementing one in the next C++ standard
<Jucato> n8k99: C++ itself doesn't have one
<Jucato> but you can use libraries that implement it
<n8k99> interesting
<Jucato> perhaps garbage collection wasn't much of an issue back then...
<yuriy> so you can't just go new this new that all the time like in sloppy java programming
<n8k99> ah ha!
<yuriy> which is good, gets you to put more thought into your code
* n8k99 took a class in sloppy java programming
<Jucato> but Qt slightly has garbage collection (I think)
<yuriy> hmm?
<Jucato> does it? haven't gone into much detail yet :)
<yuriy> not that i know of, but i haven't studied it much
<n8k99> so jambi allow you to write Qt/KDE apps but in Java right?
<Jucato> all I know it is if you new a child widget, those get automatically destroyed along w/ the parent
<yuriy> and most of my stuff aren't QObjects
<yuriy> n8k99: Qt, i don't think KDE
<Jucato> n8k99: no KDE yet I think
<yuriy> Jucato: oh yeah, that. but not for the non-gui part
<Jucato> yep
* n8k99 goes to bed before head hits keybd
* Jucato tapes the keybd to n8k99's head
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<fdoving> wow, with some tweaking powertop reports my estimated battery life time to 6.2 hours.
<Jucato> nixternal_ does the dance again :)
<fdoving> hmm.. in gutsy my screensaver is crazy.
<fdoving> it doesn't fill the screen.
<Jucato> weheh
* Jucato can't begin to imagine how that looks
<fdoving> well, the upper left corner is in the center of the screen.
<Jucato> er... yeah that falls under krazy
<fdoving> and googling for 'kdm fullscreen problem' does hot help.
<fdoving> kscreensaver != kdm :)
<Jucato> heheh
<fdoving> oh, it does not happen with opengl screensavers.
<fdoving> ohwell.
<Jucato> only with kscreensavers? weird indeed
<mhb> see you all in a week, folks!
<Jucato> mhb: where ya goin?
<mhb> Crete
<Jucato> oooh
<nosrednaekim> fun!
<Jucato> take care and have fun :)
<mhb> you take care of Kubuntu .o)
<nosrednaekim> K ;)
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Jucato> :)
<nosrednaekim> oh... we are such Kooks..
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> mhb: have fun!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you *still* owe me an email.
<Jucato> has he stopped dancing yet?
<Hobbsee> seems so
<Jucato> oh btw... hi Hobbsee!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato1
* nosrednaekim looks around for Jucato1
* nosrednaekim doesn't see anyone
<Jucato> there was a Jucato_ a while ago. but he expired
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<mhb> off-topic: I wonder how many visa applicants have marked "Yes" at the question " Have you taken part in any terrorist activity?"
<mhb> U.S. visa for the UDS, to be exact
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ScottK> I'm sure none, but that's not why it's there.
<mhb> ScottK: what's the purpose then?
<mhb> ScottK: so that the embassy can say "they said they aren't terrorists, it's not our fault?"
<nosrednaekim> probably so VISA can't get sued for knowingly taking part in terrorist money transfers.
<ScottK> Lieing on the visa application is grounds for being expelled/denying entry.
<nosrednaekim> sued..... or worse
<ScottK> If they have/find any dirt on someone it's easy to through them out for having lied.
<ScottK> Than having to sort through was the thing they did bad enough.
<ScottK> It's the same reason (basically) you are required in the US to pay taxes on profits from illegal activities.
<ScottK> It's quite often easier to get court proof someone had money and didn't pay tax on it than that they did the actual crime.
<nosrednaekim> which is how Al Capone got convicted.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Hobbsee> i'm so glad i'm not in hte US.
<Hobbsee> everyone seems to seem to want to sue their neighbour, and everyone else they meet.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: There is a certain amount of that, but I think it's not as bad as it appears in the media.
<Jucato> (nothing is as bad as they appear in the media... except for natural disasters...)
<nosrednaekim> and Katrina was nothing like it looked in the media
<nosrednaekim> way worse
<nosrednaekim> and I was there a year later
<nosrednaekim> in New Orleans that is.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> team report completed
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<coreymon77> sorry about it being slightly late
<coreymon77> there were login problems yesterday
<coreymon77> and i just got home right now
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: take a look at it?
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: decided to lighten the mood a bit by adding in the last point
<Hobbsee> where is it?
<coreymon> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports/September2007#preview
<Hobbsee> coreymon: nice work :)
* Jucato loves that last part :)
<coreymon77> thanks
<nosrednaekim> lol...
* Jucato contemplates on item #3... :/
<coreymon77> whats the matter
<coreymon77> that was s-cottk's idea
<Jucato> nothing much. just dolphin :)
<ScottK> No it wasn't.  It was nixteral.
<ScottK> nixternal even
<ScottK> coreymon77: Remember, we agreed to blame him.
<coreymon77> ScottK: im talking about the python thing
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<coreymon77> Jucato: the riddell thing was nixternals though
<Jucato> er.. 3rd item is about dolphin :)
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> miscounted
<Jucato> :)
<coreymon77> so, did i do i good job/
<coreymon77> ?
* Hobbsee beats nixternal with a stick.
<nixternal> what's new :)
<coreymon77> nixternal: i finished
<nixternal> I am always getting beat, and oddly enough, it is by women :p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that i havent seen what you want uploaded yet.
<nixternal> rock on coreymon77
<coreymon77> nixternal: take a look at it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm sure you wouldnt want to be beaten by another man anyway.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well, I can't upload it, so someone else needs to
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: we need to make a page where we can store points that you want ot be in the next report
<coreymon77> because i didnt know what to put in it
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: meeting agenda could double as that
<Hobbsee> of course, it would help if i was spending more time on kubuntu, i expect
<Jucato> nixternal: you were dancing again in so many rooms :)
<nixternal> ya, I noticed
<nixternal> I am starting to totally dislike comcast
<nixternal> it is hard for me to complain since my connection is totally free
<nixternal> I haven't paid for broadband service since 2000
<Jucato> wow
<nixternal> when I was an AT&T employee, the broadband was called @Home, and I got it for free, then they sold it to comcast, and I still got it free
<nixternal> so that goes to show that comcast does not do any types of audits
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> hell, they sold it to comcast after I left AT&T
<nixternal> so AT&T didn't do their job either
<Jucato> but it benefits you that they didn't :)
<Jucato> very convenient :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I left a comment asking for a status on the kdebase patches for Dapper -> Feisty
<nixternal> hopefully that will wake someone up
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, you assume that people read bugmail.
<nixternal> well, I assume the security people do
<Hobbsee> it's a sunday
<Hobbsee> unless you're backwards
<Hobbsee> but even then, it's still a saturday, and therefore a weekend.
<Hobbsee> and the priority is on that gutsy one
<nixternal> there, I just pinged keescook
<nixternal> well the gutsy one is in bzr
<nixternal> I would think the priority would be on dapper
<coreymon77> when is gutsy being released?
<nixternal> next month
<coreymon77> oh
<nixternal> the 19th I believe
<coreymon77> not waiting for kde4?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> KDE 4 won't be until December
<Jucato> we can't wait :)
<nixternal> at the earliest
<Jucato> one of the quirks of being a *buntu :P
<nixternal> heh
<coreymon77> ah
<coreymon77> but i take it guty has being made to work perfectly with kde4 right?
<coreymon77> because its a little long to wait until heron to have kde4 supprot
<coreymon77> the next release is called heron right?
<Jucato> who says we'll wait that long? :)
<nixternal> you know...I have been messing with other KDE distros...and using them big time...and even got in a bit with other devs...and the one thing I have to say, is I think we are w/o a doubt the best...I know I am biased, but I just couldn't work with the other distros like I can with Kubuntu
* Jucato should really really setup a KDE4/Kubuntu FAQ
<coreymon77> of course
<coreymon77> i think kubuntu is increbile
<coreymon77> its definitely the best distro out there
<nixternal> openSUSE is pretty damn good though once you get past yum
<Jucato> nixternal: of course. and I'm sure *some* openSUSE devs believe they are the best too :)
<nixternal> Yast to me is pretty decent
<Jucato> yum?
<coreymon77> it took me 5 years to find kubuntu
<Jucato> suse don't use yum :)
<nixternal> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nixternal> hrmm, it is their version of apt
<coreymon77> and its the only linux distro that i have been able to stick with for so long
<Jucato> it's rh's/fedora's
<nixternal> managing openSUSE repositories is like pulling teeth from a lion who is wide awake and hasn't had anything to eat in a month
<coreymon77> uyp
<coreymon77> yup*
<coreymon77> but its probably better than YAST (**hack hack cough cough puke**)
<nixternal> PCLOS has a nice systems management setup, probably the nicest I have seen...
<Jucato> hehe yeah.. one of my biggest complaints too
<Jucato> but don't equate YaST with their package manager btw :)
<coreymon77> umm, last time i used suse it was their package manager
<nixternal> PCLOS is an all around nice setup, and even though I hate the fact all of the non-free stuff is included, I am starting to see that people want it, and it is drawing in new users much easier than we are
<Jucato> YaST is the whole configuration system
<Jucato> it just gives a front end to the package management.
<Jucato> so there are part s of yast that are great
<coreymon77> well, back to watching hot fuzz
<Jucato> nixternal:  and it helps that they dropped the silly Windows-like logo :)
<nixternal> Fedora does not implement KDE very well...it is slow and unorganized
<nixternal> heh, no doubt
<Jucato> it's only recently that they started to take KDE seriously. to they're still catching up
<nixternal> the first time I seen PCLOS I seen that windows logo
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> I like Fedora's Gnome setup
<Jucato> but they still have to impress me with Fedora KDE config apps :)
<nixternal> for Gnome I think Foresight does it the best justice
<nixternal> Foresight is supposed to release a KDE distro here soon
<Jucato> oooh more and more KDE! yummy
<nixternal> I was actually asked by Ken Vandine and some other devs if I was interested in helping them out...but you know what they did? they brought over quite a few of the PCLOS devs
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> I told Ken that he should not deflect from software freedom, and he promised he wouldn't
<nixternal> Ken is a cool dude, he comes to a lot of the Chicago events because we have a lot of Foresight devs here...it is always a fun battle between Ubuntu Chicago and them
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, they included us in one of their newsletters
* Jucato is jealous of such LoCo/LUG activity/life
<nixternal> http://wiki.foresightlinux.com/confluence/display/newsletter/2007/07/01/#ForesightLinuxNewsletter%2CVolume1%2CIssue4%28June2007%29-BarcampChicago
<nixternal> there is the newsletter
<ScottK> nixternal: The fundamental problem, IMO, with OpenSuse (it's what I used before Kubuntu) is that opensuse is NOT Novell/SUSE's product.  SLES is.
<Jucato> (neither is Kubuntu Canonical's...)
<Jucato> nixternal: aw.. no mention or pictures of you? :)
<ScottK> Jucato: But Ubuntu is.  Close enough.  We are downstream of the product, not free beta testers for the product.  All the difference in the world.
<Jucato> I think opensuse is less of a "beta test" product of Novell than Fedora is/was of RH... for example, opensuse and sles/sled are diverging a lot in terms of package management
<Jucato> but that's just what I think. :)
<ScottK> You obviously weren't running opensuse 10.1 right after they released it.
<ScottK> I had this nice shiny KDE desktop that could never be updated.
<Jucato> I have the 5 cd's but didn't have the time/chance to use them
<Jucato> I did use 10.2
<Jucato> yes, that's why opensuse is now diverging from sled
<Jucato> they're ditching zen, but sled will still continue to use it
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, but I prefer a community based distro truthfully
* Jucato does too...
<Jucato> but it can be a pain when you start getting compared with your more "supported" older siblings..
<nixternal> I tend to look past it...I think crimsun said one time that we had it made, being in the shadow causes us to not be scrutinized as harshly as Ubuntu is
<Jucato> er... half true..
<nixternal> but that can be a bad thing at the same time
<ScottK> The thing that really got me was that they changed out the update technology compeltely with Zen AFTER the last public beta and defended it as an appropriate thing to do.
<nixternal> what is Zen?
<Jucato> suse's package manager
<ScottK> The thing that made updating in opensuse 10.1 compeletly broken
<nixternal> oh
<ScottK> That's all I know.
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> not yum :)
<Jucato> the thing that made opensuse 10.0, 10.1, and 10.2 terrible
<ScottK> If yum ~ apt then zen ~ dselect or dpkg.
<nixternal> I help teach the Linux classes at the local college, and the one thing I hear the most complaints about is updating..and we use SLED there because of their huge Novell deal
<Jucato> (10.2 being the least)
<nixternal> I hated the fact that they wouldn't listen to me when they chose a new Linux distro this year
<Jucato> nah. yum is fedora's. opensuse uses zypp and zen
<nixternal> there is nobody at that college that knows one thing about Linux, but maybe 5 of us, and not one of us was included in, nor even asked about, the Linux upgrades
<Jucato> zypp from ximian I think..
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've done my best to forget the experience.
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> nixternal: but they almost also say the same thing about us btw..
<Jucato> but less terrible than the latest suse releases
<nixternal> well, here is my unbiased opinion...apt owns them all and conary is coming up quicly to the level of apt
<nixternal> conary is lovely...in less than 5 minutes you can package just about anything you can think of
<Jucato> yeah I don't think there's anything better than apt when it comes to binary package management
<nixternal> you put together the recipe, and then you cook it
<Jucato> never tried conary...
<nixternal> literally
* Jucato knows squat about conary and rpath
<nixternal> all you need to know is very little python in order to do so
<nixternal> I am wearing a rPath t-shirt right now :)
* Jucato knows squat about python
<nixternal> you can't do tabs in dolphin?
<Jucato> of course you can't :P
<ScottK> nixternal: No because dolphin is supposed to be simple.
<mhb> hehe
<nixternal> bah
<Jucato> or rather...
<nixternal> that knocks it down a notch for me
<Jucato> Dolphin is a powerful file manager for simple uses
<nixternal> the split view kind of works
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> nixternal: try to google some info up, it's been discuss a milion times
<nixternal> to lazy to google
* mhb gone
<nixternal> or to busy
<nixternal> one of the two :)
<nixternal> have fun mhb
* ScottK notes that D is much closer to G than K in the alphabet and wonders.
* Jucato also notes that Dolphin is an aquatic animal too
<ScottK> I didn't know that Gnomes were aquatic.
<Jucato> Nautilus is :)
* nixternal notes that it also makes a damn good steak
<nixternal> ;)
<ScottK> Gnomes?
<nixternal> no, Dolphins :D
<ScottK> Oh.  That too.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh wow...I have the most classic story that happened to me the other day in class
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> some dude wanted to argue that Vista comes with more than any Linux distro on a CD...he said if that wasn't true, then why does Vista come on a DVD, and Ubuntu comes on a CD
<nixternal> I wanted to smack the heck out of him for being flat out idiotic
<sebas> Beating all Vista users to death also solves Bug#1. Not sure if that's a good idea still. :-)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> well, actually, we would need to beat all of the XP users first, they still rule the world in shear amount
<nixternal> XP is about the size of China, and Vista is about the size of....ummm, Diego Garcia
* Jucato <--- bed
<_StefanS_> evening!
<nixternal> howdy
<davmor2> guys doing iso testing on my 32 bit laptop.  I have tried to link to my network wirelessly and it is not havin' any of it.  Is this known ?  Do I need to right click to connect or am I doing something else daft?
<jjesse> in gutsy is that what you are working on davmor2?>
<davmor2> yes iso testing beta
<jjesse> is the beta, the current iso?
<davmor2> yesish 20070921.1 is the image we are using for testing
<jjesse> so knetworkmanager is not connecting automatically?
<davmor2> I right click on the icon, select my network which it can see then nothing
<jjesse> think a bug needs to be set then
<davmor2> ok ta
<Riddell> manchicken: I'd have thought synaptic would be a native package
<davmor2> Riddell: did you know that install and qtparted are still in the menu system on an install system dead links just still there?
<Riddell> err, that's strange
<Riddell> however I'm off to bed, will look at it soon
#kubuntu-devel 2007-09-23
<Lynoure> Hi... I'm testing upgrading to Gutsy, and have a weird problem with it. What's the right place to report it?
<Lynoure> basicly, no joy with   kdesu 'adept-manager --version-upgrade' (the upgrade terminates at probably the end of Preparing for upgrade,  but if I copy my Xauthority to root's home and do  sudo kdesu 'adept-manager --version-upgrade' the upgrade continues dandy
<Lynoure> Might be some problem with permissions, but I could not catch it as it worked fine under strace (as that too had the sudo element)
<Lynoure> /s/adept-/adept_
<daSkreech> you could just bug it
<Lynoure> Found a way to strace it, too
<Lynoure> That's an adept_manager bug or are these upgrade bugs in some other category?
<daSkreech> Would be an adept bug
<Lynoure> ok, reported (#144188)
<daSkreech> bug 144188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144188 in adept "version-upgrade crashes during Preparing for upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144188
* daSkreech jumps on Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi daSkreech!
<daSkreech> Hello :)
<daSkreech> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> doing OK.  finished work
<daSkreech> bug 144188
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144188 in adept "version-upgrade crashes during Preparing for upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144188
<Hobbsee> daSkreech: ouch
<daSkreech> Yeah Lynoure was testing it out
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<daSkreech>  He's trying to use the "promoted acceptable" path
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> he?
<Hobbsee> lynoure is a she.
* daSkreech saves Hobbsee from the wave
<daSkreech> Or She
<daSkreech> I'm tired
<Hobbsee> daSkreech: does it still occur if she runs sudo kbuildsycoca?
<Hobbsee> and then tries again?
* Jucato puts daSkreech to sleep
* daSkreech 's back leg kicks as he snores
<Hobbsee> daSkreech: how's the ubuntu one supposed to be called?
<daSkreech> Wrrrrrong person
<Hobbsee> adept --v-u just calls the kde front end to the upgrader, iirc?
<Hobbsee> hiya Lynoure
<Lynoure> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> [17:55]  <Hobbsee> daSkreech: does it still occur if she runs sudo kbuildsycoca?
<Hobbsee> [17:56]  <Hobbsee> and then tries again?
<Lynoure> hmmm, as normal user or with sudo?
<Lynoure> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Hobbsee> sudo
<Lynoure> same error still.
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> you're running gnome or kde?
<Lynoure> kde. No gnome.
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<daSkreech> thought?
<daSkreech> that's what I hoped
* Hobbsee wonders why you have no kio db.
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  i was hoping that too
<Hobbsee> adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'.
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<Lynoure> hmm
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: i suspect your permissions are botched (.Xauthority, .ICEauthority)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: not  kdesu: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'.
<Lynoure> ?
<Lynoure> because that's what one gets without the quotes
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: really, tha tshould work with kdesu, not sudo.  sudo should have the X error
<Hobbsee> oh, ye damned upgrade manager.
<Lynoure> sudo did have X error until I had to copy my .XAuthority  for the stracing
<Hobbsee> what happens if you rm all of them, and let them regenerate?
<Lynoure> hmmm are they safe to remove midsession?
<Hobbsee> i think so - i think i have before.
<Hobbsee> if not, logout, remove them from a VT, then restart X
<Hobbsee> but it usually doesnt make a difference
<Hobbsee> it all gets a bit whacky if you remove ~/.kde while still being logged in, though.
<Hobbsee> or otherwise move it
<Lynoure> What I expected   kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Lynoure> I just moved it :)
<Hobbsee> your kdesu sounds botched.
<Lynoure> well, that was expected, without .Xauthority
<Hobbsee> no, you'd have to restart X afterwards, iirc.
<Lynoure> Let's see if it lets me
<Lynoure> without keycombos... brb
<Lynoure> trying now
<Lynoure> same result
<Hobbsee> no dice on the kbuildsycoca either, presumably.
<Lynoure> I did not run it before this...
<Lynoure> same result. But it also nags something about (my devel version of) basKet before
<Lynoure> But those were just warnings
<Hobbsee> yeah, i get them too
<Hobbsee> then i have no idea.
<Lynoure> The upgrade works for you?
<Lynoure> I haven't been able to find anyone even admitting to have upgraded Kubuntu this way...
<Hobbsee> well, i started with gutsy, but it'll le tme upgrade to gutsy, yes.
<Hobbsee> until it complains about space on /boot
<Lynoure> It would be interesting to get someone else on Feisty to try
<Hobbsee> indeed
* daSkreech is gutsy today
<marseillai> hi nixternal
<marseillai> i've send iTest to revu for hardy
<marseillai> it works fine now
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: my motivation was more to test this than to upgrade, so I think I'll wait with the upgrade until some other people have tried
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: sounds good.
<Hobbsee> marseillai: you know that we're in new package freeze, presumably?
* Hobbsee --> gone.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: yes i know that's the reason i've made it for hardy as you can see in my sentence
<Hobbsee> oh, missed that part
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: nice blog post :)
<nixternal_> I hate my internet
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: thanks :) (sorry had dinner)
<Jucato> nixternal:I thought you ain't complaining? :)
<nixternal> oh but I am
<nosrednaekim> I have dial-up.... 26K dial-up... so be thankful
<nixternal> like I said in ops, the next guy who comes through in a comcast van, he is getting it!
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> woah dial up... can't imagine Linux life with that...
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: it ain't easy :)
<Jucato> I can only imagine... specially with Kubuntu.. which is very internet dependent :)
<nosrednaekim> I can send download scripts to my dad at work tho ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<nosrednaekim> which pretty much circumvents the whole problem
<nixternal> man, my first 3 years of Linux was dial-up
<nixternal> 1993 to 1996
* Jucato wonders if the day will come when *buntu will be offering add-on CD's
<nixternal> in 1996, the base we lived on, upgraded to Com21 cable modems...the first of their kind in the us
<nixternal> lovely, my keyboard works when it wants to today
<Jucato> it won't be that bad if the distro you used were sort of self-sufficient (multiple CD's or DVD's)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: yeah.. SUSE was nice in that way.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: there is always the kubuntu DVD
<Jucato> yeah... but for a time, I didn't have a DVD burner too :)
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> I just got my first dvd burner a couple of months ago
<Jucato> the dvd burner is only on the laptop.. so I still have to transfer :)
<nosrednaekim> well, one can ORDER DVD.. remember, a DVD burner won't do me a bit of good if I can't DL it ;)
<nosrednaekim> I have never used the DVD burner on this laptop. except to make a backup of windows..
<nixternal> yay, LUG meeting this morning....just one day I would love to be able to sleep in
<nixternal> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,297509,00.html
<nixternal> wo0t, Fox News said "It's also available as Kubuntu if you prefer working in KDE. Available as a single-CD installation."
<Jucato> kool
<nixternal> I was just watching tv, fox news, and I heard Ubuntu...so I ran to the tv just as fast as I could, and low and behold, there was Kubuntu on the tv screen
<Jucato> "Freespire (www.freespire.org): This is the free version of the well-known Linspire," wth?
<nixternal> ya, they aren't the brightest light bulbs in the bunch
<nixternal> they had the tech people on this morning, and it was all about Vista and how much it sucks
<Jucato> and of course, you were very much offended,right? :)
<nixternal> I can tell you this right now, Vista only has "somewhat pretty" down, the rest of it is god awful. they should be ashamed of releasing this
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I would rather go and get all of my teeth pulled w/o novacaine instead of having to use vista daily
<marseillai_> is it still time to include basic bug correction in gutsy like .desktop missing?
<nixternal> I have never in my life seen an operating system that is so freakin' scared of itself
<Jucato> unfortunately, so many.. um... less enlightened people only need pretty....
<nixternal> speed wise, it is decent...it boots just as fast, if not faster than any other OS I have tried...driver support is garbage, software support is horrid
<nixternal> everytime you install something, you get this pop up that says "ummm this software isn't compatible...check microsoft for a fix"
<nixternal> then you find out there is no fix, so in order to run it, you put it in compatibility mode, run it as admin, and pray that 75% of the application is usable
<nixternal> nero 7 will create more coasters on vista, as will irfanrecorder
<nixternal> it is ashame that a technological giant puts security in the users hands, and not the OSs at all...you are asked every move you make, are you sure you want to do this...and if you only get asked once, consider yourself lucky
<nixternal> although, I will say, that uploading over smb:/ with vista actualy works when you are requested to login
* Jucato loves it when nixternal goes on rant mode :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> well, not so much a rant really...it is just ashame
<nixternal> I mean, they are Microsoft, and no matter how much we hate, they have done some good things, but this definitely isn't one
<Jucato> hm.. s/rant mode/output mode/
<Jucato> sounds less negative :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> anyways, it was cool to see Ubuntu and Kubuntu on TV...they didn't show any other Linux distro but them 2
<Jucato> heheh nice. really nice
<nixternal> it felt good to be recognized
<Jucato> yes it does :)
<marseillai> could someone make a revu? it's really a little thing : just add a .desktop to close this bug : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pokerth/+bug/118420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118420 in pokerth "[gutsy]  pokerth needs an icon in kde menu/games" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
* Jucato goes for a quick nap before bugging nixternal again w/ questions
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I need to get ready for the meeting
<fir3> hi
<Riddell> Stecchino: dood
<Riddell> Stecchino: I hope you realise what you're letting yourself in for :)
* marseillai never done that before but what should i do to make those debdiff include in gutsy : bug #134825 and bug #118420  ??
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134825 in pokerth "pokerth - blank raise/call/fold buttons" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134825
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118420 in pokerth "[gutsy]  pokerth needs an icon in kde menu/games" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118420
<Riddell> marseillai: find someone to upload it for you
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks
<Riddell> you could, for example, poke me
<marseillai> Riddell: are you there ?
<marseillai> :p
<marseillai> would you have time to take a look at this debdiff : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9469539/pokerth.debdiff wich correct two bug on pokerth ?
<Riddell> give me a few minutes, I need to sort out akademy 2008 first
<marseillai> no problem
<ryanakca> hmmm... is there a reason for still having Kat now that we have strigi?
<marseillai> Riddell: the changelog is not complete
<Riddell> ryanakca: shouldn't think so
<Riddell> kat is pretty well dead I think
* ryanakca nods...
<ryanakca> Riddell: getting rid of it should be... fixing the deps of kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> k-d shouldn't depend on kat?
<marseillai> Riddell: now the debdiff should be ok : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9469585/pokerth.debdiff
<Riddell> it doesn't
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... *is trying to figure out why he has it installed*... do we have it by default... or is it from past installs having it, and it just not getting uninstalled...
<ryanakca> looks like it's the latter...
<ryanakca> `apt-rdepends -r kat` claims that only kat depends on kat... Anybody else have it installed?
<marseillai> Riddell: i need to create a kubuntu virtual box do you want me to test a dist-upgrade feitsy -> gutsy or it's useless for the moment ?
<Riddell> marseillai: sure, please do
<Riddell> ScottK: did you test that .deb?
<Riddell> marseillai: you say that closes two bugs but there's only 1 mentioned in the changelog
<Riddell> found your fixed one on 134825
<Riddell> uploaded
<marseillai> Riddell: in fact i forgoted to modify the changelog in the first debdiff
<marseillai> but this debdiff : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9469585/pokerth.debdiff is the same with the right changelog
<marseillai> thanks for uploading it
<ScottK> Riddell: Is this the python-kde one?  Yes.  I tested that on Feisty and it worked.
<ScottK> Riddell: I commented so in the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/python-kde3/+bug/117731/comments/22
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,In progress] 
<Riddell> ScottK: great, thanks
<nixternal> oi Riddell, how goeth the holiday?
<Riddell> all over
<ScottK> Riddell: I think this SRU is important to get into feisty-updates before the beta ... (but you probably knew that)
<Riddell> with the wonders of modern transport I went from my tropical island paradise to this crappy country in less than half a day
<Riddell> ScottK: we'll get it into feisty-proposed for beta and document that well
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  That'll sort of work too I guess.
* ScottK was hoping for more ...
<ScottK> Makes sense though.
<Riddell> no time to get it into -updates, plus I'd like to talk to konsole authors to see if they have any suggestions on improving it
<Riddell> Stecchino: most important thing to mind is that it should be capitalised Akademy
<marseillai> Riddell: during configuration of libpan0g apt restart kdm . Of course he ask if he should, but many people will answer yes to this ....
<jjesse> aftternoon
<gustavonarea> Hello, everyone. I have a Toshiba Satellite L35 and I cannot get Kubuntu Tribe 5 (nor Kubuntu Edgy). With the Desktop CD I get an error right when loading the kernel telling me that module 8139too doesn't work; later I tried out the alternate CD and I could install Kubuntu, but now X doesn't start. Ubuntu works flawlessly, both Edgy and Gutsy. What should I do?
<gustavonarea> This is the exact error:
<gustavonarea> 8139cp 0000:09:02.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip.
<gustavonarea> 8139cp 0000:09:02.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead
<gustavonarea> There's no way to install Kubuntu, not even an old version. Only Ubuntu works. I've googled for the message above and it seems to be a kernel issue, but I don't understand why it's a kernel issue when Ubuntu does work and Kubuntu does not.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-15
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would you mind sponsoring bug 270176 and bug 270253?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270176 in kdeutils "kdeutils 4.1.1: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270253 in kdeplasma-addons "kdeplasma-addons 4.1.1: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270253
<goatsocks> hehe, i compiled the latest Qt Firefox and added a Google Chrome theme: http://img.flashtux.org/img1326913555axd003b991.png
<vorian> nice
<goatsocks> and now firefox qt hack with chrome tabs up top: http://img.flashtux.org/img13269138090x651c633a.png
<rgreening> gj goatsocks
 * rgreening wonders about Kond quiv
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: and maybe could you sponsor bug 270334 too please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270334 in phonon "phonon 4.2.0: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270334
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Maybe tomorrow.
<bobesponja> goatsocks: http://www.chromeplugins.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/firefox-chrome.png
<NCommander> apachelogger: pong
<fabo> Riddell: libical 0.33-1 uploaded
<Riddell> fabo: thanks.  still binary compatible?
<Riddell> presumably this is just the bugfix release they were talking about when 0.32 had issues
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> keurocalc-kde4 -> still under /usr/lib/kde4/bin/*
<\sh> wasn't it transitioned to standard dirs?
<Riddell> that package should be removed
 * Riddell does so
<\sh> Riddell: it looks like that keurocalc is still kde3 and keurocalc-kde4 never went into intrepid
<\sh> should keurocalc for kde3 go and keurocalc-kde4 migrate to keurocalc with C/R on keurocalc-kde4{-data}?
<Riddell> yes please \sh
<Riddell> hi Beineri
<Beineri> moin
<Beineri> Riddell: alpha 5 also doesn't boot in virtualbox 2.0 for me
<Riddell> davmor2: what's the status with virtualbox? ^^
<davmor2> it probably doesn't :( I have no idea though cause I use real machine 2 ticks though and I can check
<davmor2> Beineri: 32bit or 64bit?
<Beineri> 32
<davmor2> sorry vb 32bit
<fabo> Riddell: yes, binary compatible/bugfix release. It contains some fixes sent by gnome people and another fix from a.winterz
<\sh> Riddell: ok..will do
<Beineri> http://developer.kde.org/~binner/kubuntu.png
<\sh> Beineri ? You here ? :) Welcome :)
<Beineri> \sh: mhm, was here also yesterday ;-)
<davmor2> Riddell: Beineri: Seems to work at the speed of a dying gnat on alternate I'll try live now
<Beineri> Mandriva and openSUSE run fine ;-)
<\sh> Beineri: good to see that you are changing the coast ;) *eg*
<davmor2> Riddell: live dies a death with a kernel trace that scrolls off the page
<Beineri> \sh: do you know the diplomats in civilizations? :-)
<Riddell> davmor3: bummer, time to poke soren I guess
<seaLne> \sh: ooh i have plasma working on both heads now :)
<davmor3> I'm just trying it in kvm
<seaLne> kdm still dosen't get the background image right tho
<davmor3> Riddell: seems to be working in KVM
<Riddell> so Beineri is behind with his virtualisation technology :)
<davmor3> one of them things I guess :)
<davmor3>  brb
<Riddell> well no, it should be fixed
<Riddell> Beineri: are you able to report a bug with the details of what happens?
<Beineri> no, don't see whole trace either
<Riddell> davmor2: can you report a bug on the virtualbox issue?
<davmor2> Yeah I'll have a look and see if I can't get the kernel trace to be copied somewhere.  It supprises me that there isn't already a bug about it though
<Riddell> there may be
<\sh> seaLne: how? :)
<\sh> Beineri: hehe...sometimes I can be one of them ;)
<seaLne> \sh: updated this morning and logged in and it is working *shrug* :)
<\sh> seaLne: hmm../me needs to check that too :) later this day...hopefully
<davmor2> Riddell: look at the known issues section here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5
<\sh> Riddell: will you approve the NEW package then for keurocalc?
<\sh> ah no
<\sh> keurocalc will be overwritten anyways
<\sh> Riddell: do we need anything from motu-release?
<\sh> for that package?
<Riddell> \sh: fine with me, go ahead and upload
<\sh> Riddell: thx
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<\sh> keurocalc for kde4 as replacement for keurocalc-kde4 and keurocalc for kde3 on its way
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm fixing the Samba4 FTBFS :-)
<NCommander> Riddell: so can I steal you for a upload in a little bit?
<Riddell> NCommander: probably
<NCommander> \o_ samba builds
<Riddell> yay
<NCommander> Need to upload it to my PPA
<Riddell> are you using the fix from kdelibs?
<NCommander> Riddell: a similar one, yes
<NCommander> (using glibc headers over linux ones)
 * NCommander kicks his internet connection
<NCommander> dput is uploading at less than a 1kb per second
<NCommander> Riddell: know of any other FTBFSes that need attention?
<Riddell> isn't there a list?
<NCommander> Riddell: I should have said pressing FTBFSes
<Riddell> I wouldn't know without seeing the list :)
<NCommander> Riddell: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ - command me to fix :-)
<Riddell> what's up with kdeutils on lpia?
<Riddell> basket would be good to fixs
<NCommander> Riddell: try retrying kdeutils on lpia, that looks like a transient failure
<Riddell> what's up with libqt4-ruby?
<NCommander> Riddell: libqt4-ruby is a delayed upload
<Riddell> hmm, qlix broke, I'm sure I only uploaded that recently
<NCommander> (sometimes the buildds fail to upload when they finish building, that one clears by itself)
<Riddell> smb4k broken?
<NCommander> samba4?
<NCommander> I just fixed that, it needs an upload
<NCommander> (its clean rule is somewhat broken)
<NCommander> (I should properly fix that first)
<Riddell> I don't think smb4k depends on samba4
<Riddell> taskjuggler should work, needs ruby foo
 * NCommander files a bug in debian about the broken samba4 rule
<NCommander> Fixing it in Ubuntu is pointless, it will get clobbered on the next sync
<NCommander> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/+archive - samba4 awaits your upload after it builds ;-)
 * NCommander rolls the Debian patch to include the fixed clean rule
<\sh> seaLne: can you send me your xorg.conf? this screen resolution tool from kde systemsettings doesn't work for me here ;)
<seaLne> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47115/
<seaLne> \sh: that didn't work in hardy but started working in intrepid
<\sh> seaLne: hmm..I'll try it :)
<seaLne> \sh: ati or nvidia?
<\sh> seaLne: ati
<\sh> seaLne: but plasma on the second screen -> no :)
<seaLne> but you had left yes, right no? whereas i had the othe way round weird
<\sh> seaLne: yepp
<\sh> ah no
<\sh> left no, right yes
<seaLne> ok that makes a bit more sense
<\sh> ok.../me has a meeting
<JontheEchidna> khangman(9418) KEduVocDocument::KEduVocDocument: constructor done
<JontheEchidna> khangman(9418) KHangMan::setLanguages: Languages  ("es")
<JontheEchidna> khangman(9418) KHangMan::setAccent: in slot accent
<JontheEchidna> KCrash: Application 'khangman' crashing...
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> I don't even know how that happened
<JontheEchidna> I pasted that in b.k.o
<Beineri> davmor2: what virtualbox version do you have?
<Beineri> !tell dirk: virtualbox 2.0.2 build still only works as root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> 1.5.6
<Beineri> davmor2: seems to work with 2.0.2 here (had before 2.0.0 and 1.6.x)
<Beineri> ubottu is more dumb than susehelp bot ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beineri> only that the notes plasmoid is placed half off the small screen :-)
<Beineri> ubuntu needs boot options for screen size
<stdin> Beineri: don't blame the bot because you don't know how to use it ;)
<Beineri> actually I typed into the wrong tab :-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: *cough* oxygen *cough*
 * apachelogger waves to Beineri
 * NCommander uses his chainsaw on apachelogger
 * apachelogger runs
 * jussi01 snatches apachelogger away from NCommander and says not to my ninja you dont, while brandishing a handgun :D
 * NCommander tweaks apachelogger so he FTBFS on i386/amd64
 * apachelogger hides in the bunker and starts work :P
<NCommander> If my FTBFS powers can be used for good, they can also be used for evil :-)
<NCommander> apachelogger: I'll install oxygen icons if you give them to me with the proper filenames and already properly resized
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Speaking of FTBFS, do you have a samba4 fix?  I saw you mention it on -server.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: Its in my PPA
<NCommander> THe clean rule is broken though so I need to respin it if you want a perfect debdiff
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Yes, please.
<apachelogger> NCommander: by proper file names you mean the current ones?
<NCommander> apachelogger: yeah
 * apachelogger thinks the icon should follow the icon naming spec so they can be easily replaced _without_ renaming :P
<NCommander> The source is there
<NCommander> Your welcome to fix it :-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> NCommander: I can't get it to run :S
 * apachelogger wouldn't want to mess with it without seeing the results really
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47141/
<apachelogger> apparently register_sourcepackage() doesn't return anything :S
<NCommander> Sounds like RainCT broke it more :-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> the initial setup is a PITA :P
<NCommander> Yup
<apachelogger> and the documentation is only slightly out of date ;-)
<NCommander> For my changes, I updated the docs!
<NCommander> ScottK: http://pastebin.ca/1203292
<\sh> back
<\sh> seaLne: and you have plasma on both screens?
<apachelogger> what happens when you have to plasmas collide?
<apachelogger> black hole?
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<seaLne> \sh: yeah one on each
<NCommander> apachelogger: end of the world as we know it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seaLne: don't ever switch to one screen!
 * apachelogger kinda liked that world
<\sh> seaLne: any strange config setting for plasma in some strange config file?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Maintainer change too.
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> I'm used to seeing it in the changelog to remind me to do it
 * apachelogger thinks he will have to start all over again with revu
<seaLne> nope wasn't working last week updated this morning and it did with no changes by me
<NCommander> ScottK: Sorry about that, I need to run in 20 minutes so I'm rushing
<NCommander> ScottK http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<NCommander> er
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Link to an actual paste, please...
<NCommander> http://pastebin.ca/1203297
<NCommander> Sorry
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> I realized that a moment too late
<ScottK-laptop> No problem
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Thanks.  Test bulding now.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: At some point why it built OK on Debian Experimental, but not Intrepid is probably worth looking into.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: Its because our glibc and linux headers have a disagreement on the defintion of flock
<NCommander> I already filed bugs about it
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Great.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: its the same bug that was causing kdelibs to FTBFS on amd64
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.  Lucky you.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: why am I lucky?
<ScottK-laptop> Got to fix the effects of the same bug twice.  I'm guessing it made it easy to recognize.
<NCommander> oh yeah
<NCommander> FTBFS come in patterns
 * NCommander needs quarters, lots and lots of quarters
<NCommander> Oh, ScottK-laptop, while your here
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/270200 - can you ack this for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270200 in gnucash "Change libgoffice dependency from 0.4 to 0.6" [Low,In progress]
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Did you ask siretart?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Ask him to review it and then I'll ack it if he's in favor.
<NCommander> I didn't see him online
<seaLne> has anyone seen konq4 have the wrong title for a tab? a closed tab title or one to the left or right
<Beineri> me
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Was there a guidance-power-manager update for 4.1.1?  We still have 4.1.0.
<seaLne> Beineri: any idea what causes it?
<Beineri> seaLne: a bug? ;-)
<seaLne> surely its a feature :P
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: there seems to be a tarball
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/powermanager-ubuntu
<apachelogger> r9
<apachelogger> I guess just no one uploaded it yet
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Did you get a chance to look at the guidance-power-manager patch yesterday?
 * Beineri only knows that you don't have to reorder tabs as I don't ever do that
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: sorry, no, where was it, I'll install it and test it later
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Bug 269483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269483 in guidance-power-manager "KDE4 guidance-power-manager tooltip allways shows top left of icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269483
<apachelogger> NCommander: can I port revu to rails? :P
<Beineri> seaLne: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170470
<ubottu> KDE bug 170470 in tabbing "Wrong caption of tabs occurs sometimes in konqueror" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * NCommander watches his brain melt
<NCommander> damn it apachelogger, there goes my FTBFS foo
 * rgreening scoops up remains... mmmm brains
<seaLne> Beineri: ta
 * apachelogger slowly moves backwards towards the channel door
<NCommander> At least I'm recyclable
<NCommander> Go garbage collection go
<rgreening> :P
 * apachelogger better leaves before the channel starts hunting him
<apachelogger> ♻ NCommander
 * apachelogger thinks dejavu got a serious problems with symbols
<NCommander> apachelogger: what's with you an unicode O_O;
 * NCommander saw the symbol
<apachelogger> maybe quassel got a problem with them
<apachelogger> ♥ quassel
<apachelogger> :P
 * rgreening is beginning to hate scim/skim/...
<apachelogger> rgreening: is it broken again?
 * rgreening shouts "why won't it die?
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> I'm working on adding in a patch Riddell pointed me to
<rgreening> And the bloody thing spawns a ton of scim-panel-gtk processes
<rgreening> and killing the aplet respawns it. HA
<apachelogger> sounds like fun
<rgreening> It's like a 'willnot' cause it will not go away
<NCommander> rgreening: soon it will achieve sentience and cause a segfault in the process
<rgreening> I believe it's how SkyNet gets it's start. Better get Sarah Connors
 * rgreening queues the spooky music
<NCommander> The best however was when I caused a panic within panic()
<NCommander> Infinite panics
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> NCommander: oh, btw, revu seriously needs some coding style
<apachelogger> or at least a script to clean it up every once in a while
<rgreening> I once wrote an autistic piece of assemply code.
<NCommander> apachelogger: I didn't write it
<apachelogger> just saying
<rgreening> It wouldn't listen and kept spitting out numbers
<rgreening> I also wrote one to eat memory in the system and thow it away. THe net result was that the guy using the terminal couldn't play netrek while I ran it. :) Freed up the terminal for me.
<rgreening> scim is def buggy at this point. scim-panel-gtk gets launched and seems to hold up other systray applets from loading. When I finally killed it, then they loaded.
<rgreening> ok, time ot patch
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: siretart acked it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> NCommander: how do I nuke the database's content?
<NCommander> apachelogger: drop database *database*;
<NCommander> don't do that on production ;-)
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know, switching between tab and space idention in one source file is a pretty awkward to say the least
<NCommander> apachelogger: are you an MOTU?
<apachelogger> NCommander: Last I checked... yes :P
<NCommander> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+bug/270200 - upload please ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270200 in gnucash "Change libgoffice dependency from 0.4 to 0.6" [Low,In progress]
<apachelogger> ERROR:  database "revubase" is being accessed by other users
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> god, I hate it
<apachelogger> NCommander: tell the debian maintainer to introduce line breaks after 80 characters, that diff line is mind warping
 * NCommander warps apachelogger's mind to compinsate
<NCommander> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental - second favor, approve me please :-)
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> why? :P
<NCommander> I'm going to try that libqt merge
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm smoketesting again and Kubuntu just failed due to smartpm-core and update-motd not being installable for landscape-client.  Have a word with cjwatson I thought it had been removed to get round this?
<davmor2> brb
<NCommander> I've got to run for about 20 minutes apachelogger, so if you have any uploading issues, please leave for me, and I'll respond as soon as I am able ;-)
<apachelogger> roger roger
<apachelogger> NCommander: libqt merge is in progress already
<apachelogger> if you mean the merge I mean :P
<rgreening> Riddell: around?
<NCommander> apachelogger: oh
 * apachelogger pokes NCommander with 	r = c.query("SELECT usid FROM gpgkeys WHERE fingerprint='%s'" % fingerprint)
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no script which actually moves the keys to the DB
<apachelogger> that would explain the error I guess
<NCommander> apachelogger: take a look at launchpad_login.py
<apachelogger> sick
<NCommander> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> sick code
<NCommander> sick as in good or bad?
<apachelogger> NCommander: bad
<apachelogger> to much cluttering
<NCommander> apachelogger: why?
<NCommander> cluttering?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> this wouldn't have happened with rails :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: oh, it works, thank you
 * NCommander hits apachelogger
 * apachelogger starts crying
 * Hobbsee thumps NCommander repeatedly
 * Hobbsee raises the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * NCommander eats Hobbsee with a side of fava beans
 * Hobbsee is not so tasty.
 * Hobbsee is rather bony.
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot109.png
<rgreening> apachelogger... can you help me with something? got any experience with dpatch? The scim module uses it and I can't seem to add my patch to the package because of it.
 * apachelogger usually converts dpatch to quilt :P
<Hobbsee> rgreening: did you add the patch name to 00list?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ew.
<rgreening> yep
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Dpatch
<NCommander> Hobbsee: I've never seen what you looked like so how should I know?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: surely you should have researched that before attempting to eat me.
<NCommander> Hobbsee: minor detail
<rgreening> I did all that with dpatch. I think the file looks correct.
<rgreening> I manually tested the patch to see if it applied before adding the dpatch stuff, and it did. No other patches conflict with that file.
<rgreening> weird
<rgreening> applying patch 50_check_scim_binary to ./ ... failed.
<rgreening> make: *** [patch-stamp] Error 1
<rgreening> any other suggestion on how to make this dpatch apply?
<rgreening> could this be an issue: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<rgreening> I really hate dpatch
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> anyway
<rgreening> garbage
<rgreening> help?
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: did you build the patch on the existing patch stack?
<apachelogger> otherwise I would assume it really is just that an earlier patch alters some file which is also touched by yours and thus make your patch unappliable
<rgreening> I took an existing patch jr provided. I applied it manually to verify it. This I built a proper diff from it. dpatch needed some stuff added to the top. did that and alled it to 00list.
<rgreening> I looked at the others.... The mod Makefiles....
<rgreening> not the .c file I alter
<rgreening> let me check again
<rgreening> nope. all makefile changes only
<rgreening> if i run dpatch apply-all manually they all apply
<rgreening> hmmm....
<rgreening> ok, this is bizarre. Running debuild after running dpatch apply-all allows the system to build. I'll try debuild -S after again.
<rgreening> WONKY!
<rgreening> someone kill dpatch
<rgreening> please.. hahah
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger really thinks revu should be rewritten using rails :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: when I try getting to the details page it opens the god damn url in an editor -.-
<NCommander> lol
<rgreening> do you have to run debuild (strictly) begore running debuild -S? Cause it seems that I needed to do that with the scim package and dpatch.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> NCommander: minor path issue
<apachelogger> "minor" as in the god damn database stores absolute paths
<apachelogger> rgreening: you shouldn't
<rgreening> bizarre
 * NCommander listens to the sound of apachelggers swears
<NCommander> Sweet sweet music
<rgreening> lol
<seele> is it too late to add powerdevil to system settings for intrepid?
 * rgreening weeps silently
<rgreening> heya seele
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot110.png
<apachelogger> I think I don't like the bulb
<annma> hello people
<annma> I have a user which has a 4.1.1 KHangMan package and there's no data files
<annma> who would check where those files are please?
<JontheEchidna> annma: you're talking about my bug report then?
<apachelogger> annma: hey, is khangman edu or games?
<annma> JontheEchidna: ohhh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: edu
<annma> Edu
<annma> JontheEchidna: YES
<apachelogger> then I am downloading the wrong package :P
<JontheEchidna> the packaging is missing files?
<annma> if I knew you were there it would have been quicker
<annma> JontheEchidna: yes, the data files
<apachelogger> usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/khangman/
<apachelogger> but according to the packaging they should all be installed
<annma> apachelogger: the files are hard.kvtml, easy.kvtml for ex
<annma> where can I see that?
<apachelogger> ah
<annma> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169079
<ubottu> KDE bug 169079 in general "KHangman crashes on startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<annma> there are no data files
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> they are in the l10n package
<annma> for English???
<annma> no!
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger needs to find a deb
<JontheEchidna> yeah, english isn't in any l10n package
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47169/
<annma> and the code defaults to English files
<apachelogger> not in the package iether
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll fix this in kdeedu then merge from Debian, unless they've already fixed it in which case I'll just merge
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the files would have appeared in the list-missing
<annma> JontheEchidna: you are a KUbuntu devel???
<annma> really
<JontheEchidna> annma: yeah
<apachelogger> annma: lower case u :)
<annma> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en/hard.kvtml
<annma> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en/easy.kvtml
<annma> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en/animals.kvtml
<annma> -- Up-to-date: /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/kvtml/en/medium.kvtml
<annma> that's the files
<annma> JontheEchidna: there was no need to do a bug report
<annma> we wasted time
<annma> after several hours I came here...
<JontheEchidna> sorry :(
<annma> I wasted time, I mean
<annma> and you don't know ME JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<annma> next time please grab me from IRC
<JontheEchidna> ok, will do
<apachelogger> 	cp -a debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/apps/kvtml/ debian/kanagram//usr/share/kde4/apps/
<annma> I am KDE-Edu coordinator by the way
<annma> what is the user has no KAnagram install?
<apachelogger> annma: are these files shared among kanagram and khangman?
<annma> sort of
<apachelogger> ok
<annma> they CAN be shared
<annma> but we kept each data with each app
<annma> ^^
<knome> did you know... kana means chicken in finnish
<ldp> :|
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so maybe a kdeedu-common file is needed?
<JontheEchidna> s/file/package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need a -data package or -common-data if debian didn't introduce one meanwhile, then move the kvtml files to that package and make kanagram and khangman depend on binary:Version
<apachelogger> or maybe source:Version
 * apachelogger starts thinking
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: source
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and poke the debian maintainer with our changes ;-)
<apachelogger> annma: thank you for stopping by :)
<JontheEchidna> annma: sorry once again :)
<annma> well
<annma> I'm closing the report as invalid
<annma> I'll add a return; when there's no data
<annma> there should never be such a case really
<annma> for KDE 4.3 maybe we'll put data in a subdir
<annma> I'll ask distros about how they prefer things done
<annma> next time for all Edu probs/questions: I am the person to talk to or pinotree as fallback
<knome> we should cooperate more anyway
<james_w> hello lovely kubuntu people, kwave looks like it could do with some love
<james_w> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=495758
<apachelogger> pinotree is the guy for everyone :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 495758 in kwave "kwave has rpath to insecure location (/build/buildd/kwave-0.7.10/build/mt:/build/buildd/kwave-0.7.10/build/libgui:/build/buildd/kwave-0.7.10/build/libkwave)" [Serious,Closed]
<JontheEchidna> annma: where do you usually hang out?
<annma> apachelogger: exactly! a king
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: #kdeedu
<knome> JontheEchidna, on hangman
<knome> ;)
<annma> JontheEchidna: all kde channels: #kde #kde-devel #kde-edu
<annma> #plasma
<annma> lol knome
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<annma> annma at kde dot org as mail
<annma> as you see I am keen to help
<annma> as you saw witht he report (was it a test?)
<knome> isn't there any list that somebody updates of all the contact personnel?!
<knome> that'd be ++
<annma> on techbase.kde.org
<apachelogger> james_w: we are a bit short on staff, I'll put it on the todo
<annma> there's the list of module maintainers knome
<knome> annma, but not of the promo/etc/leading geeks?
<annma> which are the persons to contact for build probleù
<annma> what do you need them for?
<james_w> apachelogger: thanks. A sync may be reasonable, but apparently there is no kde4 version, and I don't know how you want to handle that
<annma> leading geeks are on core-devel mailing list of course
<knome> well for nothing, but there might be a case when you need somebody and there's actually no problem..
<annma> there are never any problem, we have mailing lists
<knome> o.O
<knome> i haven't been around for long yet, but this complete thing feels quite unorganized
<annma> we have 1 person for build problem per module and to ensure that apps are maintained and such
<annma> knome: yes
<annma> it is
<rgreening> Riddell: The patch doesn't 100% solve the delays. I have, however, located the source of the delat. It's actually in the call to scim_launch in the agent. There is an intentional delay loop which is wrong. I'm writing a patch now.
<apachelogger> james_w: if it builds and works, we usually care as much about it as if it was a KDE 4 app ;-)
<knome> annma, well yes, but there's a lot outside the build and development
<annma> this is Free Software, not an enterprize
<james_w> apachelogger: not at all? :-p
<annma> knome: of course
<annma> but for your needs as Kubuntu people
<annma> I can enumerate everything fo ryou of course knome
<knome> just wondering
<apachelogger> knome: KDE only seems unorganized, because no one documents ;-)
<annma> basically it's the bazaar
<apachelogger> though, in case of kde-www it is really unorganized
<knome> yes!
<annma> we document
<apachelogger> james_w: exaclty :P
<annma> see techbase.kde.org
<annma> see userbase.kde.org
<annma> in the bazaar things are done
<annma> usually you communicate more by mailing lists than specific person
<annma> for promo, and such
<knome> i doubt there is a promo list for kubuntu.
<annma> that's not KDE
<knome> at least apachelogger hasn't pointed me to one
<annma> a promo list for kubuntu?
<annma> what do yo mean?
<knome> well, www, graphic, general promo stuff
<annma> for kubuntu?
<knome> yes?
<annma> create one
<annma> I am talking about KDE myself, not being in Kubuntu
<knome> sure
<annma> with lower u
<knome> ha
<annma> OK I have to go cook dinner
<knome> ok
<apachelogger> annma: we are 2nd class citizen ... creating a list sounds easier than it is ;-)
<knome> have a good meal
<knome> lol
<apachelogger> knome: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot112.png
<apachelogger> last item's icon
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot111.png
<knome> yus?
<apachelogger> replace it with the screwdriver one of the tools or the underconstruction thingy
<knome> kdegames?
<apachelogger> yes
 * JontheEchidna votes for underconstruction
<knome> apachelogger, how will i change that? :P
<apachelogger> I do
<knome> ok
 * apachelogger needs opinions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that might very well be too yellowish
<apachelogger> best use of space though
<knome> underconstruction i'd say as well
 * apachelogger tries
<knome> even the hammer is too small, screwdriver would be even smaller
<knome> == bad
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Samba4 uploaded.  Thank you.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot113.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: knome:
<knome> definitely.
<knome> the icon for kdegraphics isn't so good.
<apachelogger> I know
<JontheEchidna> that's still the old lightbulb
<apachelogger> orly?
<JontheEchidna> I think...
 * apachelogger thinks the oxygen one is even worse because it is brighter :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually ... that is the oxygen one
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> the bulb is pointless anyway
<apachelogger> how do I relate a bulb to the status "advocated"
<JontheEchidna> I think the current revu magnifying glass looks too crystal svg
<knome> apachelogger, maybe a sheet of paper?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is crystal svg :P
<JontheEchidna> ha
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot114.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot115.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot116.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot117.png
<apachelogger> opinions
<knome> so is that like "approved" or "ready" ?
<apachelogger> no, the one above is approved
<knome> what is that then
<apachelogger> semi-approved
<knome> hmmh.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdeedu bug also affects latest debian
<apachelogger> you need to advocations in order to get the package accepted
<knome> apachelogger, i'd suggest a sheet of paper.
 * JontheEchidna will notify them
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first make the diff :P
<apachelogger> or make the diff in a collaborative way
<apachelogger> gobby-like ;-)
<JontheEchidna> should I merge first?
<JontheEchidna> then base the diff off the new ubuntu package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first talk with them, if they do the fix right away you could merge the change in
 * JontheEchidna hops on to irc.debian.org
<apachelogger> knome: the idea of the icon is to rais attention to this upload
<apachelogger> a sheet of paper might not be too useful
<knome> apachelogger, well a sheet of paper with bright spot on it?
<knome> or !
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'd go with either the green checkmark or yellow star
<knome> or just red dot
<apachelogger> red causes bad association
<apachelogger> especially a dot
<apachelogger> that is like - this package is on halt or something
<JontheEchidna> this package will crap things up! ohnoes
<knome> bah
<knome> it catches yer attention
<knome> and people get used to anything
<knome> i associate checkmark or a star with something already done
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dood, they already know about it. how scary is that?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot118.png
<knome> a yellow flag maybe?
<knome> a green flag is also like it's done..
<knome> though that icon is not so good anyway :P
<apachelogger> well it is almost done :P
<knome> still.
<apachelogger> yellow flag got too little contrast
<knome> can't you change the bg color of the row?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot119.png
<knome> tottally irrelevant :P
<apachelogger> we could use the KDE logo :P
<knome> how would that relate
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot120.png
<apachelogger> the one at kdegames! :D
<apachelogger> too cute
<knome> hmm..
<knome> just a yellow spot, yes
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> your screen suxx0rs
<knome> add a kubuntu gear
<knome> nah, i can see what it is
<knome> but if i look it just quickly
<knome> it looks like yellow spot
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot121.png
<knome> uhhh
<apachelogger> we shuld use emotes to reflect the package status :P
<knome> why not change kdebase-ws -> green checkmark and kdegraphics to heart?
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that would result in people killing me
<knome> :D
<apachelogger> revu always used a heart for 2 acks
<knome> well that's better than infinite torture
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: halp!
<JontheEchidna> halp with wut?
<JontheEchidna> snapshot121 makes it look like the package is broken or something, red isnt' a good idea imo
<knome> wuut?
 * knome pushes Tm_T:s nipple
<knome> *beep*
<knome> nice one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, knome: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot125.png
<knome> apachelogger, yes
<knome> that definitely is it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: +1
<knome> even if you get killed ;)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot126.png
<knome> what has changed?
<knome> aha, colors
<knome> yes
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot127.png
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: second one I think
<smarter> hey
<smarter> apachelogger: 127 looks like windows xp sp2 icons :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should I change that at all?
<apachelogger> knome: get rainct in here again :P
<JontheEchidna> I think I'd make it a bit darker and less cyan
<smarter> apachelogger: http://www.cases.public.lu/fr/pratique/solutions/patch_systeme/wxp2/pictures/wu2.gif
<apachelogger> smarter: so they are bad icons because they look like windows'?
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for motu yet?
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * smarter quickly hides :P
<apachelogger> smarter: is guidance-power-manager ready for upload? if so, get an FFe
<apachelogger> smarter: what is the status of kepas?
<smarter> I'm making FFe for gpm and kepas, then I'll post that motu application
<smarter> well, they look *exactly* like these xp icons, and imho they're not really good icons, but oh well
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger and smarter: I'd have thought gpm 4.1.1 fell under the existing KDE exception for 4.1.1?
 * smarter doesn't know if we have an FFe for extragear
<smarter> Oh fsck, KMail apparently decided during the night that my last 3 months of mails and mail config were no longer relevant and deleted them :/
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: If it were KDE3 kmail, I'd suggest reindexing because they're probably still there.  No idea aobut kde4.
<smarter> it's kde4, how do I trigger the reindexing?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: true
<smarter> it also deleted the groups I created during the last months
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.  In KDE3 you deleted the index and restarted Kmail.
 * smarter tries
<claydoh> smarter: right-click on a folder and look for the reindex option
<smarter> apparently it just changed the date of half my email to 2108 :/
<smarter> 2106 actually
<JontheEchidna> lol
<knome> apachelogger, lol ok
<rgreening> Riddell: scim patch you suggested is broken for deb as the use of popen forks 'sh' but attempting to run scim via sh fails.
<knome> apachelogger, k i privmsg'd him
 * rgreening smashes head against brick wall.
 * knome offers rgreening a steel plate
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot128.png
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: what do you think about that ^
<knome> apachelogger, the colors were better in 127 and the magnifying glass icon needs thinking
<apachelogger> uh, nothing about my magnifying!
<apachelogger> that is the most awesome icon ever
<rgreening> Had one installed. Broke it. Got a titanium one, broke that too.
<rgreening> scim is really annoying me
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot129.png
<apachelogger> rgreening: it really got 50 patches?
<knome> apachelogger, +1; what about the odd/even row coloring?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I think Yellow after one advocation is counterintuitive.
<rgreening> ?? 50 patches?
<knome> apachelogger, the darker one could have a subtle hint of blue and be a bit lighter
<ScottK-laptop> Moving from a neutral color to yellow makes me think it got worse, not better.
<knome> well it raises attention..
<ScottK-laptop> Wrong kind though.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: suggestions for a different color?
<knome> apachelogger, blue?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: How about Green.  I think the difference between one advocation and two is well represented by the icon differences.
<knome> that would be kind of neutral color
<apachelogger> nah, that would be weird IMO
<rgreening> apachelogger: no, they are numbered 01, 10, 20, 30, 40 and mine 50... and it's garbage
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: hm, maybe a lighter green
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe.
<rgreening> popen function blows in the patch
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: And then if you do that, I'd switch the red ones to yellow.  I'd expect red for a "Dear lord let us never have this in the archive" type of status.
<knome> apachelogger, PING
<RainCT> apachelogger: I heard you are shy :). What's up?
<apachelogger> RainCT: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot129.png
<apachelogger> hm, my light bulb just died -.-
<Tm_T> you killed it?
 * apachelogger turns on the laptop to see better what he is drawing :P
<jjesse> does that mean you are out of ideas?
<RainCT> apachelogger: the "!" icon is confusing :P
<RainCT> but the others look good :)
<apachelogger> RainCT: I'll make the ! yellowish green, and the red X yellow
 * apachelogger hates to work in the dark -.-
<apachelogger> RainCT: btw, the README needs a make over
<RainCT> btw, have you changed the background color of the table headers or is that Konqueror being mad? :P
<apachelogger> RainCT: I did change it
<apachelogger> RainCT: what do you think?
<RainCT> apachelogger: Good that blue is better :). I just wanted to be sure that it isn't a bug in Konqueror; you know, KDE applications..
 * RainCT runs
 * apachelogger throws an inkscape rendering bug after RainCT
<apachelogger> RainCT, ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot131.png
<RainCT> that's better :)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Better.  Can we have more green and less yellow in advocated.  Better, but still yellowish.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I can try, but first I have to google a new light bulb ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot132.png
 * ScottK-laptop is good with that.
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> RainCT, knome, JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot132.png
<JontheEchidna> looks good
<knome> +1!
<knome> that's great
<RainCT> awesome, +1
<knome> apachelogger, will there be any more icons?
<apachelogger> knome: no
<apachelogger> unless RainCT wants to add some :P
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Any word on kde4binding?
<knome> maybe then change the magnify-icon after all? *hides*
<knome> it looks a bit off-its-place
<knome> imo
<RainCT> apachelogger: Well, the "Comments (#Advocates)" label should be replaced with something that takes up less space, one proposal was to use two icons there.. Any idea?
<apachelogger> RainCT: icons instead of the label?
 * apachelogger thinks that wouldn't look very good considering the other rows use text only
<knome> maybe Com (#Adv)
<apachelogger> RainCT: I guess we could use mail-icon (plus-icon)
<apachelogger> but icons without text are not very understandible in most cases
<RainCT> yea perhaps "Com (#Adv)" as knome suggests would be better.. (with a tooltip with the complete text, of course)
<knome> <abbr title="Comments">Com</abbr> (<abbr title="Number of advocates">#Adv</abbr>)
<apachelogger> RainCT: we could use icons for the icons I think
<apachelogger> *icons for the actions
<devfil_> apachelogger: what you can say me about raptor menu in kubuntu?
<RainCT> nah the actions are not the problem
<apachelogger> devfil_: there is no raptor code, so there is no raptor menu
<apachelogger> devfil_: if it finishes before jaunty, we are planing to consider it as an option though
<devfil_> apachelogger: good, seems to be quite promising
<apachelogger> RainCT: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot133.png
<RainCT> why does abbr write everything uppercase? that's evil :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> knome: why does it do that?
<knome> what?
<apachelogger> knome: see screenshot
<knome> apachelogger, because the css style
 * RainCT thinks: not as evil as Mozilla, but still evil :D
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> RainCT: I think you should add an EULA :P
<rgreening> EULA - Die! Die! Die!
 * ScottK-laptop wonders if this might be a good time to mention that if you want a distro that doesn't have a EULA requiring default browser, Kubuntu is avialble.
<apachelogger> RainCT: actions: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot134.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot135.png
 * RainCT doesn't know what the icons are supposed to mean (they look nice, though) :P
<rgreening> lol...
<rgreening> Konq is great. It's Web Devs who write crappy Browser Only checks that ruin the world
<apachelogger> RainCT: maybe color support can help ;-)
<apachelogger> green + -> archive || green arrow up -> unarchive || red x -> nuke
<apachelogger> or we could use a nuke for nuke ;-)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot136.png
<apachelogger> the last one looks weird, doesn't it?
<goatsocks> ScottK-laptop: i believe you just nailed the Kubuntu motto... "Kubuntu: Ubuntu for Non-Lawyers"
<rgreening> Kubuntu: Mozilla Free
 * rgreening ducks
<ScottK-laptop> That is a feature and not a bug.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I wish it was scim free too after todays headaches
<rgreening> :)
<knome> apachelogger, can you suggest any headsets for use with ubuntu?
<knome> apachelogger, ~cheap
<apachelogger> not really
<knome> :<
<knome> you know any compatibility list?
<knome> with linux eg.
 * smarter uses an USB microsoft LifeChat LX-3000, works quiet well
<rgreening> I have a nadcatz one... usb
<knome> smarter, with which distro?
<rgreening> MadCatz
<knome> smarter, any problems settings up?
<rgreening> I haven't used in a while, IRC tho, I have to muck with the asound.conf for also to set it up.
<rgreening> That was under Gutsy
<smarter> knome: Kubuntu 8.04/8.10, works out of the box
<smarter> (iirc)
<smarter> but I haven't tested the microphone yet
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> connection gone
<knome> d'oh
<apachelogger> RainCT: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot137.png comment icons || http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot138.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot139.png improved actions
<knome> that's the most important part :P
<knome> smarter, would you like to test it?
<smarter> knome: not right now, doing homework
<knome> bah
<smarter> german homework even :]
<apachelogger> knome, RainCT: that capital abbr is a khtml bug
<apachelogger> webkit works
<knome> apachelogger, hmm
<knome> apachelogger, moment
<knome> apachelogger, abbr { text-transform: none; }
<knome> on css
<apachelogger> knome: not worko
 * apachelogger needs to feed
<RainCT> apachelogger: make the nuke icon red or something
<knome> apachelogger, body abbr
<jtechidna> apachelogger: uhm, crap: bug 270531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270531 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu4~hardy1~ppa1 stopped working on Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270531
<apachelogger> RainCT: k
<apachelogger> knome: not worky
<knome> apachelogger, html body abbr
<knome> :P
<apachelogger> jtechidna: expected behaviour
<apachelogger> one needs to reset the theme if qt3 was used before
<jtechidna> they say it's also not in systemsettings anymore
<apachelogger> knome: nono
<apachelogger> jtechidna: well, yes, only KDE 4
<apachelogger> gotta live with that
<knome> apachelogger, ok khtml is borked
<apachelogger> hm
<jtechidna> so, how do they fix their gtk theming for kde3?
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: make it install to /usr
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it needs some magic
<apachelogger> the kcm needs to go to usr/lib/kde4 the actual lib to /usr
<apachelogger> might be also worky if the kcm is in /usr
<apachelogger> wouldn't bet on that though
<Nightrose> seele: this weekend I found out that it is not just us having the "save as -> white pages" problem in okular  (tested with another KDE dev)
<Nightrose> and appereantly it is because poppler is too old
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you know if there is a newer version in intrepid?
<Nightrose> seaLne: about "move/copy to" in dolphin - we discussed it at the meeting and the result was that people want to know from upstream why it is not enabled by default - do you have time to ask Peter Penz?
<seele> Nightrose: hum.. that sucks.  i've been printing to PDF to get over the problem, but its annoying
<Nightrose> jep me too
<Nightrose> or anyone else here on intrepid who could test something for us?
<Nightrose> seele: anyway - should be fixed with newer poppler - i hope apachelogger knows if it is already fixed in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid has 0.8.7
<JontheEchidna> of poppler
<JontheEchidna> which is the latest stable release
<Nightrose> ok great
<Nightrose> let's hope it is fixed with that
<rgreening> apachelogger: If I get the scim issue fixed, are you able to upload or someone else (I believe Riddell is still away).
<apachelogger> Nightrose: copy/move cluttered my menu
<apachelogger> rgreening: ScottK, nixternal, Hobbsee can
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i think it is worth it
<rgreening> k. cool. I think I got it this time. Junked the original patch. Wrote my own.
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nothing is worse cluttered menus :P
<Nightrose> imho it is not cluttered
<rgreening> debuild now... let's see if it works :)
<Nightrose> and a certain someone was _very_ happy when I showed him how to get copy/move back ;-)
<Nightrose> he missed it from KDE 3
 * apachelogger demands a case study on the target audience
<rgreening> WOOT! Fixed scim delays
<rgreening> debdiff comng shortly. Any volunteer to upload it?
<ScottK-laptop> How obscure is it?
<rgreening> a couple of lines
<rgreening> 1 sec... I'll pastebit it
 * claydoh wants his move/copy back too. it doesn't clutter the info pane at all
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47218/ - scim binary check fix - removes delay if scim not installed
<rgreening> There was another complicated patch with popen.. gross. And never worked on deb systems
<rgreening> This is simple
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  How about a patch description and maybe some debian/changelog?
<rgreening> I have the debdiff prepared now.
<rgreening> 1 sec for paste
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47219/
<rgreening> There it is. :)
<rgreening> let me know if there are any issues with my submission.
<rgreening> It's only my second fix. This one was all on my own... don't think I missed anything.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: For debian/changelog, I think both the what and the why are important.  Something like, "Add 50_check_scim_binary.dpatch to remove 10 second startup delay if ... (LP: #203334)
<ScottK-laptop> And the (LP: #nnnnnn) is the equivalent of (Closes: #nnnnnn) in Debian.
<rgreening> Okies.... want me to redo and re-sub
<ScottK-laptop> Also still need a patch description (Line 28 of your last paste).
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: I'd prefer it since you know what you're doing better than I do.
<rgreening> k. np. still l3rning :)
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<seele> anyone know if ~/Desktop is supposed to be hidden?  I seem to remember we used to use .Desktop
<rgreening> give me 5 or 10....
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I'm pretty certain not, but I haven't read the actual spec.
<smarter> seele: I don't remember anything like that, and don't see the point
<ScottK-laptop> Actually I think hiding it would be pretty user hostile.
<seele> smarter: KDE is phasing out the Desktop folder concept, so it's something we're going to have to move with eventually
<ScottK-laptop> And since we aren't developing Launchpad here, we should avoid that.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: right now it's a problem because of XDG, i think Firefox downloads everything to "Desktop" by default
<smarter> yep it does
<ScottK-laptop> Isn't XDG a FDO spec?
<seele> yes
<seele> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html
<smarter> but I don't think hidden the desktop dir is a good idea, until KDE provides a better alternative at least
<goatsocks> so is kde going to lobby to change the fdo spec, or are they just going to break the spec?
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Since Kubuntu has implemented XDG, we're kind of stuck unless KDE goes back and gets the spec changed.
<seele> smarter: alternative to what?  the only problem i know of is firefox downloading to Desktop
<seele> smarter: otherwise the environment supports non-desktop folders
<smarter> yep, but people are used to their good old Desktop ;)
<seele> ScottK-laptop: yeah, but i dont know who or when someone will do that.  it's just going to get more broken as we go along because KDE will stop supporting the concept of a desktop
<seele> smarter: by going to kde4 we're not supporting them using their "good old Desktop"
<goatsocks> seele: so kde4 doesn't care about xdg?
<seele> goatsocks: no no no, it does
<seele> at least it follows it at the moment
<ScottK-laptop> seele: So does ~/Desktop just become a folder in the FS that doesn't happen to equate to what we view as the "Desktop"?
<seele> but xgd breaks the KDE desktop concept
<goatsocks> seele: making Desktop go away would require changing the xdg spec, so something has to give
<seele> (looks like someone is going to start a conversation about it on the xdg mailing list)
 * ScottK-laptop is not that someone.
<goatsocks> seele: either kde lobbies fd.o to change xdg, or kde breaks from xdg
<seele> ScottK-laptop: i think some people are proposing that ~/Desktop turns in to a legacy .Desktop
<seele> goatsocks: no kidding. upstream people are on it :P
<smarter> people need an easy way to put temp files and quick access files/apps, without cluttering there $HOME
<smarter> strigi/nepomuk and plasma are of course the way to go, but in 4.1 at least, I don't think we're ready to break the whole desktop metaphor
<goatsocks> smarter: right, Desktop is used as a tmp folder by many users
<seele> not really.  Desktop is used as a working directory, not a temp directory
<goatsocks> seele: i'm talking about how users actually use it in the real world
<seele> ephemeral and working information is stored on it, not just ephemeral (temporary)
<seele> goatsocks: yeah.. so am i.  there's tons of research on the topic
<goatsocks> seele: i don't need any research, my mother and my bro both use Desktop as temp dirs
<RainCT> seele: if Konqueror/Dolphin support .hidden files perhaps the Desktop directory can be hidden using one of those
<seele> goatsocks: that's a bit ethnocentric
<RainCT> (that's answering to the "turn ~/Desktop into .Desktop", I'm not sure if I've understood what the issue is but neither do I really mind about KDE :P)
<goatsocks> seele: how does ethnicity factor into that?
<seele> goatsocks: omg look up the word
<seele> youre drawing conclusions from your own bubble of the world instead of considering other users and factors outside your experience
<smarter> that's what I said, temp and "quick access", I'll happily remove that if I could say "open all pdf about foo"  to Nepomuk, but that's not the case atm
<seele> RainCT: i'm not sure if .Desktop will still conform to the xdg spec
<goatsocks> seele: and you're discounting people's real world experience with "studies"
<seele> goatsocks: 3 people's experience is hardly statistically significant
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should we do powerdevil?
<JontheEchidna> does it have any advantages over what we have now?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't know since he doesn't have a laptop
<goatsocks> seele: even if this were a corner case, which i'm not convinced it is, you seem too dismissive of it... what did ~/Desktop ever do to earn your enmity? ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it might become default in 4.2 anyway
<JontheEchidna> let's do it then
<ScottK> Properties for my desktop ~/Desktop says "47153 files, 6499 sub-folders
<smarter> Oo
<goatsocks> ScottK: where will you put all that stuff when ~/Desktop goes away? ;)
<ScottK> Good question.
<goatsocks> ~/Temp?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<goatsocks> i think that's what i'd do
<smarter> ~/IHopeSomedayNepomukWillAllowMeToFindSomethingInThisMess
<goatsocks> nepomuk is only helpful when you're not looking for something hierarchically
<goatsocks> as a dev, a lot of my poking about for files is hierarchical, since i don't know exactly what i'm looking for a priori
<smarter> yep, but you may know some caracteristics of what you're looking for
<smarter> and nepomuk should help here
<goatsocks> somewhat, but many times the structure of a distribution tree is important
<goatsocks> with respect to your current task
<goatsocks> so i see nepomuk as another filesystem tool, but one that can't and shouldn't replace traditional ones like filesystem hierarchy
<smarter> goatsocks: it's a bit more than file system
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: powerdevil ain't has no systray
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for motu yet?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so ruphy says we should create some tiny systray app controling the settings via dbus
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think?
<smarter> apachelogger; nop because of my german homework :P, and I'm going to bed
 * JontheEchidna hides from potential work
<goatsocks> apachelogger: steal the code from guidance
<apachelogger> that wouldn't exactly work
<JontheEchidna> dbus is the issue
<apachelogger> I luv dbus
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, should we consider it?
<JontheEchidna> it seems pretty cool
<apachelogger> we basically just need a tray app to manipulate backlight, change performance profile and open the kcm
<apachelogger> shouldn't be too complex
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47245/
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: still around
<ScottK> Yep.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: its just a matter of me actually doing it
<NCommander> I can have it done like soonish
<NCommander> Need to test one last build
<rgreening> kk. getting paste for ya.
<ScottK> NCommander: I think smarter is planning on uploading 4.1.1 soon, so it'd be nice to know if this patch should go in.
<NCommander> for what?
<smarter> what patch?
<ScottK> For guidance-power-manager.
<NCommander> Oh, that
<NCommander> I don't even get what I'm susposed to be testing
<rgreening> ScottK: scim delay debdiff here http://paste.ubuntu.com/47246/
<ScottK-laptop> smarter: Bug 269483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269483 in guidance-power-manager "KDE4 guidance-power-manager tooltip allways shows top left of icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269483
<rgreening> lmk if that's better
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Diff looks good.  So how come we don't just make the scim-bridge-client depend on scim so this can't happen?
<rgreening> That's what I asked Riddell... but I don't think he heard me :)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<rgreening> So, I guess there is a case where it's legal/possible for scim to not be installed?
<rgreening> in any case, this works
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<rgreening> hmm... it does general output though from the call to which. Perhaps I should change the patch to redirect to /dev/null
<rgreening> for the which command
<rgreening> for now, it's ok to see what is happening
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I got that part, but I'm not sure the behavior I should be looking for. My panel is firmly planted at the bottom
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Can you move it and see?
<ScottK-laptop> All I know is what's written in the bug.
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> I didn't even know you could move the panel
 * NCommander is not someone who changes their desktop much
<NCommander> Just the wallpaper
<NCommander> How do I move it ;-)?
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot138.png
<NCommander> apachelogger: post your branch and I'll merge it
<NCommander> (propose for merging and I'll ack it)
<apachelogger> I need to clean up first
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: It also needs maintainer updated.  I'm fixing that.
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> brb. reboot.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: can you upload gnucash for me? (I'm testing my kde4bindings fix now)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Did you get a 2nd ack?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: siretart acked it on IRC, but didn't post a comment
<ScottK> NCommander: Right.  I ack'ed after I saw that, but FFe needs two acks from motu-release.
<NCommander> ScottK: I thought siretart was motu-release
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
<ScottK-laptop> Just someone who's been interested in that package for a long time who's opinion I respect.
<apachelogger> NCommander: I'll update the README later on
 * apachelogger should seriously get some spare time
<NCommander> ScottK: I got kde4bindings for you
<NCommander> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47265/
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Great.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You tested this how?
<ScottK-laptop> Once burned twice shy and all that.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I removed lpia and made sure the resulting mono objects weren't packaged
<NCommander> (the result in my PPA)
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  Sounds good.  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: In general I could stand for your debian/changelog entries to be more verbose.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I can fix that now if you like
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I think in this case it's OK given what I wrote in the last one, but it should be explicit about what and why so the next person that touches the package understands.
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, I sent you the revu patch
 * NCommander queues the merger
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: For example, the samba4/kdelibs ones could have stood something like "...  due to Bug #nnnnnn and can be dropped once that is fixed."
<NCommander> ah, I see
<NCommander> apachelogger: I don't see your bzr tree
<apachelogger> NCommander: my bzr tree?
<NCommander> how/where are the fixs?
<apachelogger> NCommander: in your gmail inbox
 * NCommander wanted a nice/easy to merge bazaar tree
<apachelogger> NCommander: read the mail :P
<apachelogger> you got a tree in a patch file :P
<NCommander> haven't gotten it yet
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> maybe kmail ate it
 * apachelogger shudders
<NCommander> OMG, YOUR MAIL KILLED OXYGEN
<apachelogger> it did?
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> how did it do that
 * apachelogger knew mailing was a bad idea
<NCommander> cause its a b******
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/oxygen.patch
<NCommander> that means I need to merge things
<NCommander> I don't even have a local revu install ATM
<apachelogger> ô mon dieu!
<apachelogger> NCommander: just merge and push :P
<apachelogger> issues will appear rather quickly I guess :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> my todo is out of date
<NCommander> so ScottK, when are some of my backport fixes going to be uploaded
<ScottK> NCommander: Are there any that need uploading?  Now that jdong is back, I'm taking a break from looking at those bugs.
<NCommander> ScottK: quite a few actually
<NCommander> ScottK: at least 3 or 4
<NCommander> w00t
<NCommander> Libtool failures
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it just me or are we drowning in work?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, merge + powerdevil + stuff
<apachelogger> nice
 * apachelogger demands minions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to write the powerdevil systray?
<apachelogger> otherwise I will have to do rubyqt magic ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: probably not...
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> well, maybe smarter wants
<apachelogger> I think rubyqt is a dep of amarok anyway.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Any idea why we have DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_kdepim-dev := -Xkdepimwidgets.so in debian/rules for kdepim?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: maybe debian needs it because they patch KDE to not link recursive
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: So we can drop it?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: if you want to increase the diff to debian, yes
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: The thing is we're shipping that .so in kdepim-dev, so shouldn't it get proper depends?
<apachelogger> Probably.
<ScottK-laptop> At the very least Lintian will be happier.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Give it a try.
<apachelogger> If kdepim refuses to build, you know why ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Building.  I'll know in about an eternity.
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: Why was bug 222298 changed to update-manager?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222298 in update-manager "Hardy upgrade does not show terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222298
<JontheEchidna> bdmurray: I thought that adept only showed the changleog and launched update-manager-kde
<JontheEchidna> is that incorrect?
<JontheEchidna> s/changelog/release announcement
<bdmurray> I thought adept was a different frontend, but I'm not positive.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^would you happen to know how adept2 is involved in dist-upgrading?
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: It looks to me like update-manager does do the dist-upgrade.
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: By the way do you anything about the kubuntu-bugs team?  I saw an e-mail about it and was wondering what the plan was.
<JontheEchidna> bdmurray: apachelogger is the dude with the plan for that. I think the plan is for it to basically be a bugmail funnel for kubuntu-related bugs
<JontheEchidna> but somebody on LP already has the ~kubuntu-bugs nickname
<JontheEchidna> so for now it's Almost Kubuntu Bugs until we can get that name
<bdmurray> Right, I saw that team name. ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-16
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 270704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270704 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] powerdevil" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270704
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Is it preferred to open a seperate bug for the FFe request or use the needs-packaging one?
<JontheEchidna> bdmurray: so bug 228510 can be moved to update-manager?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228510 in adept "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228510
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: I'm not certain I was - ERROR not handled expection in KDE frontend: - in the log.  But that might just be the KDE frontend of update-manager.
<JontheEchidna> bdmurray: grepping update-manager source I get:
<JontheEchidna>  logging.error("not handled exception in KDE frontend:\n%s" % "\n".join(lines))
<JontheEchidna> in the file DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewKDE.py
<bdmurray> JontheEchidna: cool, I'll flip it back then
<JontheEchidna> hopefully this should become less confusing in Intrepid, since Adept plays no part whatsoever in dist-upgrading this time
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Using the needs-packaging one is fine.
<apachelogger> Ok, thanks.
<rgreening> Riddell: around?
<rgreening> heya ScottK. No prob with my scim fix after?
<ScottK> rgreening: I uploaded it.  There was something minor.  Let me think ...
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: No, no problems.  It was just the maintainer change.
<goatsocks> yay, new release of vlc has qt4 ui: http://download2.videolan.org/vlc/screenshots/0.9.2/screenshot-kde4.jpg
<rgreening_> stupid net dropping
<rgreening_> lol
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: you around?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Just in case you didn't get it: [21:32] <ScottK-laptop> rgreening: No, no problems.  It was just the maintainer change.
<rgreening_> lol. ya. :)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  What with the dropping in and out, I wasn't sure.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<rgreening_> np. for some reson ,my wireless drooped
<rgreening_> ya. ben wanting to help out
<rgreening_> I was developing for Gentoo a while back...
<rgreening_> making the switch from ebuild to debuild is not as bad as I thought.
<rgreening_> still a few things to pick up on
<ScottK-laptop> IMO there's a lifetime of stuff to pick up on, but maybe I'm just slow.
<rgreening_> I am looking for a few small projects to work on. So, if anyone has more, pass them on
<rgreening_> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: What sort of projects?
<rgreening_> Anything I can help with for Intrepid/KDE4
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Hmmm.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: kde4bindings uploaded. Thank you.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Are you running Intrepid?
<rgreening_> yep
<rgreening_> up to dat
<rgreening_> date
<ScottK-laptop> I guess the first thing I would suggest is to look at any bugs that are bothering you and see if you can scratch that itch.
<rgreening_> will do. If anything comes immediately to mind though... like fixing patches or whatever, feel free to fire some my way.
<ScottK-laptop> Sure.  I don't have anything KDE4 specific right now.
<rgreening_> I'm hoping to get more involved. kk
<ScottK-laptop> One more general thing that needs doing is to update the amule package.  Interested in looking into that?  It'll need a freeze exception.
<rgreening_> Riddell asked me to look at 3 things. 2/3 completed now. so once the 3rd is done, I'll need something else
<rgreening_> :)
<rgreening_> ScottK: when will the update scim package show up?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: It's built and accepted on all archs.  Just a question of mirror lag: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/scim-bridge/0.4.14-2ubuntu1
<rgreening_> ah. kk
<rgreening_> yeah. I was pretty happy with the fix.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Next step would be to ask yourself if you think the patch would be useful for Debian?
<rgreening_> possibly. Does debian use the same apt-get missing package check? I.e., if you type a command and the program is not installed, it will tell you how to install it? If yes, then sure, it may be useful.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: No, they don't have command-not-found.
<rgreening_> then, maybe not. They may use the other patch, with the popen (ugly) hack which already exists.
<rgreening_> popen would not work for us with the command not found program installed. So, my patch was actually smaller and cleaner
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Generally once we fix something in Ubuntu, if it's be useful to Debian, then next thing is to send them the patch in their BTS.
<ScottK-laptop> it's/it'd
<rgreening_> yeah. did that for the gtk one the other day. I wasn't sure if this one was relevant. I may look into their src and see what they have.
<ScottK-laptop> Before this patch their source and our's were the same.
<rgreening_> ok. hmm.. maybe it would be just find then. I'll open a bug and send the details up along
<ScottK-laptop> Good.  It's in our interest to minimize the Debian/Ubuntu differences.
<rgreening_> 4 sure
<rgreening_> ScottK: debian BTS submitted for scim-bridge
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Great.  Thanks.
<rgreening_> np
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Do you have a fix for Bug 230904?  It does seem to be giving some people trouble in Hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230904 in webkit "package libqtwebkit-dev broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230904
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: I'd probably suggest having libqt4-dev conflict/replace libqtwebkit-dev
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Is this going to be a problem on upgrades too or just in backports?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: If you still want something to do, this bug needs doing^^^^
<stdin> hmm, the backported libqt4-dev already has a conflict/replaces on it
<rgreening_> k
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: There's currently a guy in #ubuntu-motu with this problem.  Perhaps you could discuss it with him and see what's up then.
<stdin> ScottK-laptop: I think it's probably because libqtwebkit-dev depends on libqt4-dev
<stdin> people who have it installed will probably get a normal upgrade, but people trying to install it now (with -backports enabled) will get a fail
<ScottK-laptop> Ah, so remove libqtwebkit-dev and then upgrade libqt4-dev if needed.
<stdin> yeah
<ScottK-laptop> In that case, I'm not sure it can get any more fixed.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: Maybe not.
<rgreening_> yeah. I had a look. I am inclined to agree. It's not 'really' a bug. More of an inconvenience.
<rgreening_> :)
<Lex79> ScottK-laptop: debian/watch for this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=86628&id=1&tan=16646170 ?
<Lex79> this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=86628&id=1&tan=16646170-(.*)\.tar\.bz2 doesn't work :(
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Ahhh.  kde4bindings didn't work out so well ....
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: noticed that, didn't you
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Not my best work ever -_-;
<NCommander> I have no *****ing clue why lpia now FTBFS
 * ScottK waits for an updated debdiff ...
<NCommander> I already broke it twice
<NCommander> I'm not sure I'm willing to tempt fate again
<NCommander> (without access to a hppa box that is)
<rgreening> Riddell: can we bump qtjambit to 4.3.3 (or 4.4.0) instead of using 4.3.1? If not, I need to secure a patch for a problem with GCC and QtJambi (memset issue so it won't build)
<rgreening> s/qtjambit/qtjambi
<yao_ziyuan1> one suggestion for next kubuntu:
<yao_ziyuan1> enable Dim Inactive by default
<yao_ziyuan1> and its dimming should be gradual, not suddenly
<yao_ziyuan1> kubuntu intrepid's features haven't been frozen, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<yao_ziyuan1> ..
<apachelogger> this dood is seriously frightening me
<rgreening> lol
<yao_ziyuan1> i just tried kubuntu intrepid alpha 5 in virtualbox
<yao_ziyuan1> and then deleted the vm.
<yao_ziyuan1> but i miss its wallpaper. is there a url where i can download this wallpaper?
<Hobbsee> the old versions of kubuntu-default-settings on launchpad would have them.
<yao_ziyuan1> don't know the link
<yao_ziyuan1> am installing it again
<JontheEchidna> search for nuno pinhiero blue curl on google
<yao_ziyuan1> isn't that the same as kde 4?
<yao_ziyuan1> anyway, installing again isn't slow
<NCommander> I think my laptop's trackpad is going
<JontheEchidna> Czessi: fancy backporting the Lancelot update from Intrepid to Hardy?
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: does it build cleanly, or does it need actual backporting work
<Czessi_> JontheEchidna: i can backport it this evening
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: should just need Hardy cdbs
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: put in an offical backporting request and I'll test it
<NCommander> so that all jdong or ScottK needs to do is subscribe the archive admins to make it happen
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: this is just for the kde4 ppa, so an official request isn't needed
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I thought you wanted an actual backport for hardy, not just a PPA :-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Czessi_: thanks
<rgreening> is there a svn/cvs repo for qt4 somewhere? I'm looking to backport some of the updates in Qt to the current rev. Specifically, Qt Jambi
<davmor2> Can someone try something for me please? Open up Konqueror and goto planet.ubuntu.com and see if all the boxes are completed around each post
<rgreening> k. 1 sec
<davmor2> sorry I forgot on intrepids build
<rgreening> nope. Konq under KDE4 shows some blank areas
<ScottK-laptop> davmor2: In Hardy KDE3 it looks fine.
<rgreening> looks like some broken CSS possibly
<davmor2> rgreening: yeah but it's broken in webkit/Konq
<rgreening> hmm.. Im using khtml (I believe)
<rgreening> let me verify
<rgreening> yep. khtml
<rgreening> and I have the same issue
<davmor2> most bizarre :( humph I bug it and see if it clears up after :)
<seele> w/in 8
<rgreening> It's likely in planet.css
<rgreening> or planet-ubuntu.css
<davmor2> rgreening: but there is no problems in other versions or browsers
<rgreening> I mean the clue as to why Konq4 is broken.. should be hinted at by what CSS is used in thosae two files
<rgreening> Does anyone have access to Safari to verify webkit is broken under safari as well?
<davmor2> rgreening: I just installed webkit/epiphany and the display is correct
<rgreening> looking at a local copy to see if I can pinpoint it exactly
<rgreening> davmor2: I think it's in planet.css where Konq is having a prob.
<rgreening> with the link background extending across and over the box
<rgreening> rather than being transparent
<davmor2> pass I've no idea :(
<knome> rgreening, if you can send mee shot, i can try to help
<jussi01> anyone seen apachelogger today?
<knome> jussi01, nope
<rgreening> knome... sure. Give me a min or two to see if I can narrow it down further.
<knome> sure
<knome> though i might be able to do that as well
<knome> <- css geek
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I think I'm just going to add the Mono bindings to p-a-s and be done with it.
<davmor2> knome: are you using intrepid?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: how?
<jussi01> Are we repoting ppa bugs to LP? or?
<knome> davmor2, nope
 * jussi01 found a bug in amarok2
<knome> jussi01, you should try #amarok rather than apachelogger
<jussi01> knome: but apachelogger loves me :P
<knome> jussi01, he might not want amarok bug reports anyway, though
<jussi01> knome: you are probably orrect, however my seeking apachelogger has nothing to do with amarok... :D
<knome> aha..
<knome> k then
<knome> anyway tey #amarok with amarok bug reports ;)
<knome> s/tey/try
<knome> hello RainCT
<RainCT> hi :)
<NCommander> welcome to #kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> hey
<RainCT> wo NCommander is a bot :P
<NCommander> RainCT, I am only a bot, please do not assume I have intellegence
 * RainCT doesn't remember having ever assumed that *g*
<NCommander> d'oh
<knome> lol
<knome> rgreening, i'm going to have some food but i'll start up my laptop :P
<rgreening> knome: k. me 2. I have it narrowed down some more. looks like div.post-header section isn't working in planet.css under Konq4
<knome> rgreening, can you send the shot?
 * RainCT is wondering if apachelogger finished those nice icons? :P
<knome> i could look at it while eating
<knome> RainCT, i think he did
<rgreening> knome: can you accept dcc?
<knome> sure
<knome> didn't notice it first
<rgreening> :)
<knome> can you resend
<rgreening> see if it works through fw
<rgreening> ok. 1 sec
<rgreening> you see it?
<knome> yes
<knome> hmm
<knome> just send it to open@knome.fi
<knome> it might be that the routing on this server has changed or sth
<rgreening> done.
<knome> at least i previously could accept dcc
<knome> hm
<rgreening> might be my end.. fw
<knome> what was the address?
<rgreening> prob a 66. something
<knome> i mean the website
<knome> ;)
<rgreening> oh, planet.ubuntu.com. I think the bug shows up in something used in the CSS (planet.css)
<knome> ok
<rgreening> at least that's as far as I have tracked it
<knome> yeah
<knome> i'll see
<rgreening> looks like the image repeat doesn't work
<knome> yep
<knome> and it was konq/webkit?
<knome> which wasn't working
<rgreening> khtml
<rgreening> (at least for me)
<knome> k
<knome> in II or generally?
<rgreening> ?
<knome> intrepid
<rgreening> ah... II (konq4). Konq3 is fine apparantly
<knome> ok.
<knome> div.post-header { background: url(images/bubble/bubble-top.png) top left repeat-x;
<knome> }
<knome> try that
<knome> (add the left-parameter)
<rgreening> ah. sure.. 1 sec
<rgreening> in which css?
<knome> planet.css
<rgreening> cause I dont see that mistake
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> 1 sec
<knome> currently it's only .. top repeat-x;
<rgreening> not in my file
<knome> !?
<knome> planet.css on planet.ubuntu.org
<rgreening> yep
<knome> wtf?
<rgreening> weird
<rgreening> 1 sec. let me wget it
<knome> are you sure you're editing the right file?
<rgreening> div.post-header {
<rgreening>         background: url(images/bubble/bubble-top.png) top repeat-x;
<rgreening> }
<rgreening> I did a fresh wget of it from http://planet.ubuntu.com/planet.css
<knome> yes
<knome> add left into it
<rgreening> and the brace is there
<knome> sure
<knome> that's not what was missing ;)
<knome> "top repeat-x" -> "top left repeat-x"
<rgreening> ah...
<rgreening> duh
<knome> ;)
<rgreening> :)
<knome> did it help?
<rgreening> checking
<rgreening> yep. hmm... how come FF worked and Konq3
<knome> it wasn't valid css
<knome> i think ff is better to intdiv.post-header { background: url(images/bubble/bubble-top.png) top left repeat-x;
<knome> }
<knome> oops
<rgreening> bottom is the same. CSS must be broken ther
<knome> just add left after bottom in .post-footer
<knome> it will fix it
<knome> anyway what i was saying that maybe ff interprets invalid css better;)
<rgreening> fixed
<rgreening> I wish there was a way to do the same in Konq (some compat mode)
<knome> heh
<rgreening> r u able to correct planet.css?
<knome> me?
<knome> uhh... you mean uploading ti?
<rgreening> who can fix the CSS
<knome> *it
<rgreening> in the site
<knome> i have no rights there
<knome> whatever
<knome> :)
<apachelogger> RainCT: I sent the patch to NCommander
<knome> hallo apachelogger o/
<apachelogger> hullos
<rgreening> who managhes planet.ubuntu.com (webmin)
<apachelogger> canonical sysadmins I guess
 * knome thinks he is still hungry
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<rgreening> need to get them to fix planet.css (invalid CSS)
<knome> rgreening, if you want, i can go through all the css files and see if there's more invalid css
<knome> so we wouldn't have any surprises..
<apachelogger> wow, you must be really bored
<apachelogger> knome: do that for kubuntu.org :P
<knome> nah
<knome> obsessed to css more likely
<knome> kubuntu.org css is valid
<knome> and actually, even those we fixed today isn't valid
<apachelogger> \o/
<knome> it just seems that khtml is unable to interpret them correctly
<rgreening> ?
<knome> uh, konq4
<knome> or actually, wuut?
<knome> :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> anyway, I sent patch to web admin for planet
<knome> yay
<rgreening> see if they  fix it
<rgreening> ok. time for a break.
<knome> ok bye
<knome> apachelogger, what do you think, time for coffee?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no
<knome> DOOOP! wrong answer!
<knome> if( person->alive == TRUE ) { coffeetime(); }
<Lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload
<Lex79> debian/watch for kde-look doesn't work, right?
<apachelogger> Lex79: righto
<apachelogger> Lex79: how did you recompress the tarball?
<Lex79> extract tar.bz2 and compress with tar czvf
<apachelogger> hm
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> no good pratice :P
<apachelogger> Lex79: bunzip2 BZIPFILE && gzip -9 TARFILE
<Lex79> ah ok
<apachelogger> then you can drop the comment in debian/copyright, because you actually don't change the tarball, but only it's compression ;-)
<Lex79> I will drop the comment and I reuploaded it, ok?
<apachelogger> aye
<rgreening> int coffeetime() { while CUP <> EMPTY; drink; if CUP == EMPTY then refill; }
<rgreening> bottomless cup for me
<knome> /dcc send rgreening finnish_coffee
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I just got mine filled.
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> TIMMY!
<knome> so which country do you live in?
<rgreening> my dream home would have a Tim Horton's Coffee Drive through in my living room, next to my recliner (Canada)
<rgreening> :P
<knome> hmm
<knome> i doubt you have as good coffee as we ;)
<rgreening> depends, where are u?
<knome> at least if it's as mild as the coffee in usa
<knome> finland :P
<rgreening> lol. Tim Hortons has a lot of caffiene. Though, it's not expresso... My wife is from Portugal. So, yeah, expresso is better.
<rgreening> Dunkin Donuts (USA) is weak coffee
<rgreening> Though Starbucks in the US is a little stronger and they have thegood stuff (expresso, etc)
<rgreening> I'd love to go to Finland
<knome> http://www.coffeeresearch.org/market/consumption.htm
<knome> see table 1 :P
<rgreening> seeing I'm from Newfoundland (and people keep pronouncing it New-Findland.. ahahah)
<knome> that's a bit old statistics, but anyway
<knome> on table 2, scandinavia is still #1, though
<knome> but that includes a few other countries as well
<rgreening> Ha. Canada doesn't even rank. lol. I guess a POP of only 30 Million...
<knome> well it's kg/person
<knome> anyway ;)
<rgreening> I need to do my part and drink more coffee to make up the diff
<knome> hehe
<rgreening> time ot break out the IV drip
<rgreening> straigth into the vein
<knome> hehe
<knome> what do you think of starbucks?
<rgreening> anyone here work for Canonical (i.e getting paid)? Just curious...
<knome> oh, you said already
<rgreening> Starbucks is good. expensive though
<knome> :)
<knome> hmm
<rgreening> lol
<knome> well i prefer finnish basic coffee >>>>> starbucks ;)
<rgreening> :)
<knome> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/foo_cof_con-food-coffee-consumption
<knome> finally a decent graph
 * rgreening wants to work for Mark :)
<knome> we're not far away from norway ;)
<rgreening> thats mucho coffee
<knome> heh
<knome> plus you can count out the people who don't drink coffee
<knome> we're a small country so a small amount makes big difference
<rgreening> yeah. Canada has a huge land mass, but small pockets of people
<apachelogger> that is confusing
<rgreening> Where I live there's about 500K
<knome> rgreening, you beat us in that
<rgreening> mostly in 5 cities/towns
<rgreening> My family is from a town of about 500
<rgreening> but back when they originally left there was probably 50
<rgreening> haha
<knome> hah
 * rgreening looking for somethnig to fix...
<rgreening> any Intrepid stuff to fix (something small)?
<knome> rgreening, but there's a lot more you than us :P
<rgreening> wow
<rgreening> I like small
<knome> ha
<knome> finland is like ~5,5m
<knome> or maybe not even that
<knome> 2008 estimate 5,3
 * rgreening is browsing bugs... looking for something to do.... hmmm
<knome> he
<knome> fix my head
<knome> not <head>
<rgreening> rm -rf /CVSROOT/HEAD
<knome> yay
<knome> i've executed chmod 777 -R /
<rgreening> sudo apt-get install new-head-1.2-1
<knome> or sth
<rgreening> lol
<knome> that was nice one
<rgreening> I've done the rm -rf * in the wrong dir.. ONCE!
<knome> i was on ssh
<rgreening> hehe
<knome> ;)
<knome> it took 3 days to fix it
<knome> ...but it was possible without re-installinf
<knome> f=g
<knome> i think we were running some debian
<rgreening> ouch
<rgreening> That's why I liked Gentoo. Was easy to recover with ebuild
<knome> and yes, it was half a production server :D
<apachelogger> oh, gentoo on producion servers is worthless
 * NCommander agrees with apachelogger
<rgreening> I agree. Gentoo was for fun
<knome> production servers are useless
<apachelogger> that too
<knome> they just make you do work
<rgreening> I was in a build/patch frenzy for over a year
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> :D
<knome> back to my batcave
<knome> my father came to make noise in the kitchen
<rgreening> nana-nana-na-na-nana... BATMAN!
<knome> yus
<knome> achoo
<knome> achoo
<rgreening> lol
<knome> <- sick
<rgreening> get a hot tea (camamille or linden) add honey and lemon. Drink. feel better
<knome> nah, i'm already drinking this coffee
<knome> ;)
<knome> that fixes all the problems if consumed enough
<knome> or as we tend to say in finland "death signs sleep debt (or anything else negative)"
<rgreening> add whiskey
<rgreening> heh
<knome> you know, we are known of our positive attitude O;)
<rgreening> we must be kindred (Newfoundland and Finland)
<knome> he
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Ah.  I was wondering about the TZ in your debian/changelog entry.  Now I understand.
<knome> might be
<NCommander> So ScottK-laptop, got any good FTBFS for me, or shall I work on the backports queue ;-)?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: kde4bindings?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: not without a hppa box, I already screwed that up twice
<ScottK-laptop> lpia?
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, St. John's, NL Canada - North America - Earth.... :)
<Lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-cpuload :)
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: you said it cleared on the retry
<ScottK-laptop> Last time, not this time.
<ScottK-laptop> I can try again.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I'm going to ask lamount for a shell account on one of his hppa boxs, so I can just fix it right
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Looking at all the mono stuff in p-a-s are you sure it's fixable?
 * rgreening shudders.. mono
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I can see the HPPA support in mono-upstream, so yes
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: but I don't want to try that without having actual hppa hardware
<rgreening> go figure. Mono is the name of a disease..
<rgreening> haha
<NCommander> rgreening: I was infected with it
<rgreening> I removed my infection
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> mono in many ways is better than java if you need windows compability
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.  Python is plenty cross platform.
<smarter_> Qt/C++ too :)
 * rgreening problem with windows, is people keep leaving them unlocked and thieves can get in
<knome> how does /rgreening relate to that?
<rgreening> If you have nothing to steal, then you don need windows, walls, doors...
<knome> ;P
<rgreening> typo
<knome> lol
 * rgreening need coffee
<apachelogger> Lex79: why did you make one build-dep per line?
<RainCT> apachelogger: Why don't you like that? It makes diffs more readable
<knome> RainCT, psst, apacheloggers weird
<apachelogger> 80 characters max does as well
<Lex79> because exceed the 80 columns limit
<apachelogger> Lex79: you can make kate show a line @ 80 characters
<apachelogger> so you know when you exceed it
<apachelogger> one dep per line is really only useful if you merge the package around in a version control system IMHO
<Lex79> :( :D ok
<rgreening> looking at kwave source package related to LP: 258667
<rgreening> the build package needs dcopidl dcopidl2cpp from kdelibs4-dev
<rgreening> but installing kdelibs4-dev removes other packages (kdebase-workspace-dev kdelibs5-dev kdemultimedia-dev kdepimlibs5-dev libplasma-dev)
<rgreening> can they coexist? or am I going about this wrong
<knome> apachelogger, ?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: it appears that mono is properly ported
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<NCommander> http://wiki.parisc-linux.org/MonoPorting - info about the port
<rgreening> or can dcopidl be found in another package
<apachelogger> knome: ??
<RainCT> apachelogger: debdiffs are also easier to read :P
<knome> apachelogger, uh oh, i'll ping you again later, commercial clients are mailing me
<apachelogger> RainCT: and I have to scroll :P
<RainCT> Lex79: wow, I'm not the only one placing the build dependencies in alphabetic order :)    xDD
<RainCT> ah no they aren't :P
<ScottK-laptop> dpkg will sometimes fix that for you if you don't.
<Lex79> RainCT: uhmmm, no they aren't :)
<RainCT> bah, seems like I am the only one after all.    /me goes to cry in a corner      :P :P
 * jussi01 hugs RainCT
 * knome grouphugs jussi01 and RainCT 
<jussi01> :)
 * ScottK-laptop notes that we missed getting KDE 4.1.1 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview and someone ought to write something about Kubuntu for that.
<Riddell> rgreening: yes we should upgrade to the latest qt jambi, but I havn't got it to compile that's the tricky bit
<smarter> hey Riddell, could you please upload latest rev of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu ?
<rgreening> ah. I've been working on backporting some patches to the current for our GCC. limited success.
<rgreening> let me look at that
<rgreening> Riddell: so, whats the process to update the package. I'll work on the new one
<rgreening> I have dl the src for 4.4.0_01
<Riddell> rgreening: the first thing to do is to see if it'll compile
<rgreening> is there a deb src? I have the trolltech one
<Riddell> that's what you want
<rgreening> ? the trolltech?
<Riddell> yes
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> ant fails out of the box. need to setup the env vars
<rgreening> Riddell: [qmake] ***Unknown option -config
<rgreening> I assume its running wrong qmake
<rgreening> nope
<rgreening> hmm.... the ant build tries to run qmake with -config which is unknown. wonder if it requires a newer qmake
<rgreening> Riddell?
<Riddell> not unless you're using qmake-qt3
<rgreening> qmake -config is not on option of qmake-qt4
<rgreening> let me try again
<rgreening> ok, forced an update-alternative qmake /usr/bin/qmake-qt4 to be able to run ant
<rgreening> lol
<knome> lol wut?
<claydoh> bug #269164 lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269164 in firefox-3.0 "Rickroll makes Firefox unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269164
<jtechidna> lol
 * rgreening shakes the rain off
<a|wen> ScottK: here is the update to kdebase in hardy-backports as promised: http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kdebase/kdebase_3.5.10-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<rgreening> Riddell: there?
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Thanks.
<rgreening> any idea what JAVA_HOME should point to?
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: and kdepim will follow in a few minutes
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: as far as i can gather the problem in bug 262538 only applies if the user started creating distribution lists in kde 3.5.8 (eg. gutsy or prior) so haven't had the chance to test the fix thoroughly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<ScottK> OK, well if you're confident it's an improvement, we can upload it and get user feedback then.
<a|wen> they added a migration assistant for the old list format ... so as long as the assistant works as it should it is definately an improvement
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: -0ubuntu1~hardy2 for revision number is better.  I changed kdebase.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: okay ... I'll change that in kdepim then
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<a|wen> hmm, what is the best way in debian/rules to be sure that a certain value is set when the makefile is run?
<a|wen> disregard ... the check for that value is part of the patch; so can as well remove it
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: kdepim will have to wait a bit ... just need to check a few things
<ScottK> OK.  kdebase takes a while to build anyway.
<a|wen> yeah ... both kdebase and kdepim are pretty heavy on my old machine
<ScottK-laptop> kdepim for kde3 IIRC takes 8 hours on the hppa buildd's.
<NCommander> hola
<a|wen> i remember it as being quicker than that on my comp last time ... but still a long time
<a|wen> hey NCommander
<NCommander> hey a|wen
<ScottK-laptop> Well the hppa buildd's are pretty slow.
<rgreening> Trying to compile qt jambi on my system and I am getting a lot of errors on size_t, time_t, pid_t, uid_t, timer_t and clock_t (does not name a type). Any ideas? Maybe I am missing something in my build dep
<rgreening> I also have redefinition of ‘struct timeval’ and ‘sigset_t’ has a previous declaration as ‘typedef long unsigned int sigset_t’
<rgreening> I think they should rename qtjambi to jambiLiar... dang thing won't build :)
<Czessi_> jtechidna: http://czessi.kubuntu-de.org/packages/lancelot/1.0.3/
<jtechidna> Czessi: looks good
<Czessi> jtechidna: uploaded
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: You are my hero.  Icons are two per row again.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: yay :)
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: I'm uploading it now.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: thx
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: No.  Thank you.  I think that based on the work you're doing we'll get the into -updates.  Without it, we wouldn't have.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: the plan was also to fix all the critical 3.5.9 -> 3.5.10 regressions to make it a possible option
<ScottK-laptop> That's the idea.  So far you are the king of fixing.
<mcasadevall> ScottK-laptop: how bad are the regressions?
<a|wen> mostly cherry-picking until now, thx to the kde devs
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  Thanks to them and you.
 * a|wen always gets kind of nervous for his laptop with those long-lasting builds ... kdepim still running
<jtechidna> Czessi: thanks
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If slangasek didn't get it already, would you please accept kdebase in hardy-backports.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Nevermind.  He got it.
<NCommander> hey Riddell & ScottK
<a|wen> is there an easy way to tell what files a package have been building, but hasn't installed (eg. could be missing from a .install file)?
<NCommander> a|wen: --fail-missing
<NCommander> (there is --list-missing, but sometimes its easy to miss the output from it)
<NCommander> (that --fail-missing goes on dh_install)
<a|wen> thx NCommander; i was somewhat thinking in the right direction... do you happen to know which variable to put it in when using cdbs/debhelper
<NCommander> cdbs will add --list-missing automatically
<NCommander> (I think, my memory might be faulty, I don't use CDBS very often)
<NCommander> debhelper, add it on the dh_install or dh install lines
<a|wen> NCommander: think i've got it thx ... now i just need to wait for it to build again
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: you'll get kdepim tomorrow instead ... just need to check that everything is as it is supposed to be
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: I'd rather have it right than today.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: i thought so
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: you won't happen to know where I could find a hppa machine?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Nope.  lamont is the one person I know with one.
<NCommander> Of course lamount is only around when I am alseep
<ScottK-laptop> And last I heard all his boxes were not in a condition that he could share access to them.
<NCommander> Oh, wonderful
<NCommander> So much for hppa test building
<ScottK-laptop> Aren't the Debian hppa porters you could bug?
<NCommander> I can't find an IRC channel, and I don't like bargining onto a list to ask access to a porter machine
 * a|wen will go to sleep ... and let his laptop keep building
<a|wen> goodnight people
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I put a plea for a porting box on d-devel
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: maybe I'll get lucky
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<NCommander> ScottK: http://www.parisc-linux.org/cluster.html
<NCommander> I was pointed to the HP public HPPA boxs
<ScottK-laptop> Does that work?
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> .... it seems you can deploy netboot images
<NCommander> Sorta overkill for what I want, but I guess that works
<NCommander> gtg
<NCommander> hola ScottK
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-17
<ScottK-laptop> heya NCommander
<NCommander> how goes things ScottK-laptop?
<ScottK-laptop> Googling Sea Monkey's with my 5 year old.
<NCommander> Is it bad that I thought of Mozilla SeaMonkey before the animal?
<ScottK-laptop> No, I have trouble with that too.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: good, at least it just isn't me
<jtechidna> apachelogger: what do you make of bug 270989?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270989 in kdebase-kde4 "cannot configure file association for text / html / Embedding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270989
<KDesk> hi, I want to test intrepid alpha 5 or the daily cd, but I would like to know the opinions of the people who already has tested or already are using it. According to what I have read, the most unstable part is the kernel. What do you think?
<rgreening> it's mostly there. Nothing that would stop you from using it to help iron things out
<rgreening> I run it as my main OS and have since Alpha3
<rgreening> of course, I have a pure Intel chipset and video. best support
<KDesk> rgreening: I have also pure intel, I will download the daily i think, thank you for your answer.
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> you may have to blacklist iTCO_wdt (I did).
<KDesk> ok, thanks, i will search for it :)
<rgreening> sudo echo "blacklist iTCO_wdt" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog
<rgreening> :)
<KDesk> hmm, i have it: lsmod | grep iTCO_wdt
<KDesk> iTCO_wdt               13092  0
<KDesk> iTCO_vendor_support     4868  1 iTCO_wdt
<rgreening> I had periodic hangs on reboot with that mod
<rgreening> so have others. If you do not have any watchdog program installed, it shouldn't be used (i.e. blacklist it)
<KDesk> it that a known bug?
<rgreening> yeah. there are a cpouple open on it
<rgreening> it's supposed to be in the blacklist (I believe by default it should)
<rgreening> anyway, that fixes it
<KDesk> hmm, I am planing to download the daily cd, but there is only alternative. Is there a difference on the installed system between the desktop and the alternate?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: For solving kdesdk installabiility, cvsservice needs promoted to Main.  I pinged slangasek with the same information already.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: Not after it's installed, no.
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: ah, ok, thanks. I will then download the alternate daily.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: If you're running Hardy now, you could also just upgrade that directly and then we get an upgrade test too.
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: that's a good idea :)
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: Upgrading from hardy like you said is safe like the the clean installation?
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: You are upgrading to a development release.  It is not 'safe'.
<KDesk> and witch command should I use? or only change the hardy with intrepid in the sources.list?
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: In general it's hard to say.  There are installation issues and upgrade issue.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: It's probably more risky at this point to upgrade, but we are also more in need of people to try it and file bugs.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: If you do the upgrade, you should be able to open a Konsole shell and do: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ScottK-laptop> I think it's -d
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: I will test intrepid, but witch way would you recommend me, upgrade or clean installation?
<KDesk> ok, i will see how it goes with the upgrade :)
<KDesk> thanks!
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: If you upgrade your odds of having some trouble is higher I would guess, but if you do a clean install you chances of end up with a dead system are higher.
<ScottK-laptop> That's just my guess though.
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: hmm, I will better do a clean install, if the upgrade doesn't work I will have no OS to use :( But with the clean install in another partition sharing the home I think it will be better for me :)
<ScottK-laptop> Makes sense.
<ScottK-laptop> However ..
<ScottK-laptop> In Hardy .kde is kde3 and in Intrepid .kde is .kde4
<ScottK-laptop> In Hardy KDE4 prefs are in .kde4.
<ScottK-laptop> KDesk: I think sharing /home between hardy and intrepid may not be exactly what you want.
<KDesk> ScottK-laptop: oh, that's right, the settings, but i won't be much problem. And I will erase some of the configs that are in .kde and the ones that are not in .kde4 and will se what happends. :) Thank you for your help!
<jtechidna> Intrepid uses .kde
<Lex79> jtechidna: Hi ! :)
<jtechidna> hi
<ScottK-laptop> Any clue why we ship khelpcenter4 with kdebase-runtime and don't just call it khelpcenter?
<ScottK-laptop> The old khelpcenter is NBS right now.
<yao_ziyuan1> i want to suggest a better icon for kubuntu intrepid's QuickAccess plasmoid.
<yao_ziyuan1> it is in the Status category, called folder-open
<yao_ziyuan1> Icon Source -> Status -> folder-open
<yao_ziyuan1> trolltech must be very rich -- it can hire so good artists...
<Hobbsee> yao_ziyuan1: might want to file a wishlist bug for jaunty, then.
<yao_ziyuan1> but i also heard that features have been frozen
<Hobbsee> correct.
<yao_ziyuan1> are westerners so dead to rules?
<Hobbsee> the rules are there for a good reason - like so people who are writing books actually get accurate pictures of waht the release looks like.
<Hobbsee> but your attack on westerners is appreciated, thanks.
<yao_ziyuan1> yes books - i think the difference between a free ubuntu cd and a paid one is that the latter is with a book...
<rgreening> It's good the logs are posted online, elzse this might get ugly :)
<Riddell> ooh, new build notification
<OculusAquilae> hey emonkey
<emonkey> ola OculusAquilae! nice to see you!
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I just noticed that we have a kubuntu-kde4 seed for Intrepid.  That can be removed, can't it?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> or set to hidden
<Riddell> bzr branches can't be removed as far as I know
<ScottK-laptop> Made empty at the very least.
<Riddell> that would rather defeat the point of a revision control system
<ScottK-laptop> I suppose.  I guess as long as it doesn't get branched into jaunty.
<davmor2> Riddell: ping
<davmor2> Looks like Jockey is crashing on startup
<knome> ouch, bad one
<knome> how is the horse?
 * davmor2 too busy for fun so slap knome ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: hmm, ok
<echidnaman> Jockey seems to work for me
<Riddell> davmor2: got a backtrace?
<davmor2> Riddell: I got and apport report from it so I'm just inputting the info
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 271317
<ubottu> Bug 271317 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/271317 is private
<davmor2> Riddell: there's a backtrace on it :)
<ScottK-laptop> davmor2: Can you unprivate it?
<JontheEchidna> I can't even see it, and I can see private bugs
<davmor2> ScottK-laptop: Should be changed now sorry
<davmor2> I didn't clock it :)
<Riddell> ImportError: No module named kurllabel
<wesley_> hi are there here to people who got upgrade problems in 8.10
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have python-kde4 installed?
<ScottK-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47752/ is the traceback.
 * davmor2 checks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: python-kde4 is a dep of the latest jockey-kde packaging
<ScottK-laptop> wesley_: If you need help with 8.10, see #kubuntu-kde4 or #ubuntu+1
<wesley_> this is kubuntu-devel ???
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  This channel is about doing the development, not helping people using the development release.
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes
<davmor2> Right Dinner need me to check anything else before I go?
 * davmor2 takes the silence as a resounding No
<rgreening> Riddell: I see why you are having issues with qtjambi. It's include header hell...
<rgreening> heh
<Riddell> rgreening: how far did you geet?
<rgreening> hmmm... it completeted all the generator part...
<rgreening> then when it started to make it failed part way with redefined size_t, etc...
<rgreening> I was trying to figure out where the header/includes were broken (my end or the package)
<rgreening> I believe it's actually Qt headers, but can't be 100% sure
<rgreening> how about you?
<rgreening> I'm going to take another stab today... any info you can pass along would be helpful
<rgreening> BTW, I completed the scim project (in case you missed it). ScottK was kind enough to push up along for me
<rgreening> 2 out of 3 ain't bad so far.
<rgreening> ha
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Got your hppa access yet?
<NCommander> haven't checked my mail yet
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: This one I think can just be retried, right: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17425639/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.perl_5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: yes, but it still might flop again
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  hppa flopping seems like a good bet these days.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: someone needs to attack the backports queue, people are wondering what the holdup is it seems
<knome> JontheEchidna, how is your nick pronounced?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> Jon
<JontheEchidna> the
<JontheEchidna> then I guess you could look up echidna in a dictionary or something
<knome> mm-hm
<JontheEchidna> or better yet, use the dictionary plasmoid, \o/
 * knome doesn't use kde
 * knome hides
<NCommander> JontheEchidna: I think its like E-kid-na
<NCommander> That's how I usually hear it pronouced
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I just didn't know how to explain it
<knome> yah
<davmor2> Riddell: 20080917.4 Are you just doing a dj impression with your re-spins ;)
<rgreening> Riddell: I think my compile issue is in correct setting for JAVA_HOME. I set it to /usr, but this is not 100% correct for the build. I think ... thoughts?
<rgreening> Riddell: trying with JAVA_HOME set to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk (crossing fingers)
<Riddell> davmor2: no idea, not my doing
<davmor2> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: there? I almost got it compiling correctly. Just need a small bit of assistance
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<Riddell> I'm testing CDs so not here all the time
<davmor2> Riddell: are the 20080917.4 cd's okay for testing now then?
<Riddell> davmor2: they work for me :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so QTDIR points to /usr/share/qt4... correect? however in that dir there's no symlink to lib (/usr/lib) where the QtCore.so exists
<davmor2> cool updating now :)
<Riddell> rgreening: right, that rings a bell, you can add that on your local system if that's what it takes
<rgreening> Riddell: then I get java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/share/qt4/lib/libQtCore.so.4 (No such file or directory) in the build from build.xml
<rgreening> so, should it exist in the qt package (for completeness) anyway?
<Riddell> no but if we need to add it we can
<rgreening> It probably should for others to be able to properly build from source.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll manually add for now. But we can bump/patch the qt package to add in the lib right
<Riddell> rgreening: yes if that's necessary
<rgreening> for source build it appears so. unless you have another suggestion
<Riddell> if that's the only problem I'll be surprised
<rgreening> lol. I'll make a note in my steps. come back to it later.
<rgreening> ok, back to compiling
<rgreening> Riddell: cd /usr/share/qt4; mkdir lib; cd lib; for i in `dpkg -L libqt4-dev | grep "/usr/lib/lib" | grep ".so$"`; do ln -s $i.?; done
<rgreening> Riddell: haha... quick temp fix to build it without patching libqt4-dev package
<rgreening> BUILD SUCCESSFUL
<rgreening> Total time: 3 minutes 6 seconds
<rgreening> whee...
<knome> d?
<knome> -h?
<Riddell> rgreening: seriously?  that's it?
<rgreening> well, it builds now. Though I need to add in some libraries for phonon and webkit. But the basics build... not sure what to do from here
<Riddell> rgreening: do you end up with a .jar?
<rgreening> yeah
<Riddell> is there an example programme you can try and run?
<rgreening> yeah. do I run java <file>.jar?
<Riddell> no, the jar needs to go whatever .jars go
<Riddell> and the programme will be a .java that needs compiled with javac
<rgreening> hmm
<rgreening> It created 5 jars..
<Riddell> what are they called?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> ant-qtjambi.jar       qtjambi-designer-4.4.0_01.jar  qtjambi-linux32-gcc-4.4.0_01.jar
<rgreening> qtjambi-4.4.0_01.jar  qtjambi-examples-4.4.0_01.jar
<Riddell> hmm
<rgreening> I think I need to ant build the demo .xml
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> running ant -f build_generator_example.xml see if that's itr
<rgreening> I'm soon going to be having nightmares of ants swimming in coffee cups
<knome> ok, this is what i hate about kde:
<knome> i want to install krec on my xubuntu machine -> install 77megs of files
<knome> "yay"
<rgreening> Packages are spelled with a K as in Knome?
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> Riddell: well, that didn't help. It just build another jar (qtjambi-generator-example-linux32-gcc-4.4.0_01.jar)
<Riddell> rgreening: there's probably some way to run that then
<rgreening> lol... prob. still lookin
<Riddell> /usr/share/java seems to be the place for .jar files
<Riddell> so try putting them in there then java -jar qtjambi-generator-example-linux32-gcc-4.4.0_01.jar
<rgreening> java -cp qtjambi-4.4.0_01.jar:qtjambi-linux32-gcc-4.4.0_01.jar:qtjambi-examples-4.4.0_01.jar com.trolltech.launcher.Launcher
<rgreening> it was in the install.html
<rgreening> Runs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
 * rgreening does a happy dance around the room
<Riddell> goodness
<Riddell> well done rgreening
<rgreening> So, now we need to package it up
<Riddell> rgreening: didn't you say you had phonon and webkit to fiddle with first?
<rgreening> I also need  to add in the correct lib for phonon and opengl...
<rgreening> webkit was built. was opengl
<Riddell> right
<rgreening> so, only those two to figure out the deps
<Riddell> opengl probably needs libqt4-opengl-dev installed
<rgreening> beside that though, how do I go about packaging this up for deb
<rgreening> I'll test the opengl with that
<Riddell> phonon will need libphonon-dev but it may also need symlinks playing with since we have it in /usr/lib/kde4/plugins or something and it wants /usr/lib/qt4/plugins or something
<rgreening> k. will check that also
<Riddell> for packaging download the existing one, copy over the debian directory and update debian/rules
<rgreening> hmmm.... already had libqt4-opengl-dev
<Riddell> debian/rules is a makefile, it's full of the usual ugly mix of Make and Bash that you find in makefiles as well as debian specific dh_ commands
<rgreening> ah... it's one of those missing symlinks...
<rgreening> qtjambi uses ant and a build.xml
<Riddell> before it used qmake and its own generator, look at the existing debian/rules and replace the old build-stamp bits
<rgreening> hmmm... this may be a bit over my expertise. I'll give it a go :)
<Riddell> rgreening: it's totally diving in at the deep end of packaging, don't spend too long on it if you get stuck, the important thing is we have the instructions for compiling it somewhere
<rgreening> the steps are export some env vars. then run ant -f build.xml and ant -f build_generator_example.xml. Then it's just install/cp the jars to the correct location I assume.
<rgreening> Can I e-mail them somewhere?
<rgreening> or open a bug?
<Riddell> bug would work, report a wishlist on qtjambi
<Riddell> "package new version"
<rgreening> kk. I'll do that after I get the opengl and phonon bits.
<rgreening> How do I tell which packages (-dev) that it actually required? I used the build-dep from the old qtjambi-4.3.1. I guess I could remove them all and manually add till it builds again :0
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> that's about the only reliable way
<Riddell> I expect it still needs the same ones though
<rgreening> kk. will do that then. probably.
<rgreening> ok, so once this is done, I'll need my next project :)
<rgreening> I'm very task oriented as you can see
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: added proper symlinks to /usr/share/qt4 for libphonon-dev and libqt4-opengl-dev and libqt4-dev and the qtjambi ant build.xml picks up everything now. rebuilding from scratch to test.
<Riddell> everyone test alpha 6 candidates!
 * Arby rsyncs
<davmor2> I'm testing, I'm testing
<Arby> I've been running through some upgrade tests recently
<Riddell> did they work?
<Arby> has anyone come across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/270636 recently
<Arby> not really no
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270636 in xorg "Kubuntu hardy-kde4 -> intrepid upgrade test X server fails to start after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<Arby> kde3 failed due to problems with landscape
<Arby> now fixed I believe
<Arby> or in progress
<Riddell> oh that should be fixed this afternoon
<Riddell> (by removing it from the seed)
<Arby> hardy-kde4 failed with that ^^
<Arby> I also tried kde4 with members ppa enabled
<Arby> it fails with a similar error, I was just about to file the bug
<Riddell> lanscape issue?
<Arby> no the bug I linked
<Arby> on my to do list is kde4 with adept3, see how it plays with update-manager
<davmor2> using virtualbox I thought there were issues with that anyway?
<Arby> davmor2: I understood that it had been fixed
<davmor2> ah right :)
<Arby> the problem was the intrepid kernel not booting in Virtualbox
<Arby> the VMs boot now
<Arby> the kde3 install actually worked fine apart from landscape being broken
<Arby> Riddell: any other upgrade cases you'd like to see run through?
<Riddell> dunno, I plan to do upgrade testing myself tomorrow
<Riddell> except my ISP is being smelly so I don't know how far I'll get, may need to borrow from someone else
<Arby> I have a similar problem with iso testing :)
<Arby> my pipe can barely keep up with the respins
<Arby> especially when we near release
<Riddell> hmm, live fails after the language step for me
<Arby> Riddell: boots fine for me
<Riddell> Arby: ubiquity I mean
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll check it after
<Arby> ah, I'm running live session, my bad
<Arby> adept is missing it's icons in the menu
<Riddell> that's known
<Riddell> fix committed
<Arby> ok
<Arby> cool :)
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271467 in ubiquity "freeze on kubuntu install" [Undecided,New]
<Arby> Riddell: ubiquity fails to even start from the live session
<Riddell> wibblwe
<Arby> just testing from the cd menu
<Arby> if it fails here as well I'll confirm the bug
<Arby> hmm, seems to have stopped at keyboard layout for me
<davmor2> Arby: Riddell: are you both test i386?
<Arby> runs the scanning disks progress bar then stops
<Arby> davmor2: yes
<Arby> lack of 64 bit hardware
<Riddell> davmor2: i am on amd alternate now
<davmor2> I'll try 64bit and see if it happens there then :)
<Arby> Riddell: how did you generate the ubiquity back trace?
<Arby> I can confirm that bug I think
<davmor2> try apport-cli ubiquty
<Arby> ok
<davmor2> only add an extra i
<knome> davmor2, do you want to buy a vowel?
<davmor2> knome: I'm tired leave me alone :P
<knome> haha :)
<davmor2> Arby: any good?
<Arby> davmor2: don't know yet, world's slwest vm boot
<Arby> *slowest
<Riddell> arby /var/log/installer/debug
<Arby> ah ha
<Arby> thanks
<allee> Arby: 0917.4 i386 CDROM installed fine a Latitude D830.  Problem started after reboot ;)
<davmor2> confirmed the bug on 64bit
<davmor2> stops a keyboard layout
<Arby> allee: errm ok, which problem?
<allee> Arby: language not completly install -> 'dead' dialog after installing pkgs
<allee> ^^ lanuage was 'de'
<allee> Arby: later a 'python 2.5' crash
<Arby> I don't recognise that, got a bug number?
<Arby> sorry I'm a little confused
<Arby> not unusual :)
<allee> :)
 * Arby starts on the alternate cd, entire disk first
<Arby> davmor2: is it just a mistake that the iso tracker still says testing for alpha5?
<davmor2> yes
<Arby> ok, wasn't sure whether to enter results or not :)
<davmor2> result dates are correct it's only the description that's off
<allee> a know bug? qt-language-selector --mode select  -> type error: decoding unicode not supported
<jtechidna> allee: bug 103374
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/103374/+text)
<jtechidna> actually several reports exist
<allee> jtechidna: thx for the info!
<jtechidna> you're welcome
 * jtechidna marks some dupes
 * goatsocks is a dupe
<sito> helloe
<sito> hellow
<sito> i need the sources of intrepid ibex kubuntu
<sito> please
<jtechidna> source for which program?
<sito> sources.list
<sito> :P
<jtechidna> ah, that type of source :P
<sito> jaja, i'am spanish and my english is bad
<jtechidna> Tu puedes tener mio sources.list
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: I live
<jtechidna> sito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47893/
<sito> #thanksssssssss jtechidna you are the best!
<sito> :D
<allee> sito: in case you want to update to intrepid, please don't update only sources.list.    There's an update manager or something like that
<sito> ok, allee i stay in intrepid ibex now
<sito> but i deleted de sources.list ->  error
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: would you please do a test build of wireshark and tell me if you end up going WTF at the end?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: why would I?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: The story ends like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47895/
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks, now my eyes bleed
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: So if you would add that one to your list.  Wireshark has a sufficiently consistent security reputation that I'm certain we don't want to release with one that can't be rebuilt after patching.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: its at the top of my list now ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Excellent
 * arby_ waves from alpha6 testing land
<arby_> well that works anyway
<Arby> hmm starting amarok results in 'xine cannot initialise any audio drivers'
<Arby> anybody else seen this?
<Arby> this laptop has always had dodgy sound so it could be me, or the fact it's a vm, or both
<Riddell> working here
<Arby> must be my lappy then
<Riddell> on fresh alpha candidate install
<Arby> I'll ignore that
<Arby> 'Update Information: Incomplete language support'
<Arby> that's a new one
<Riddell> that's a good thing, it's supposed to happen
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> assuming you do have incomplete language support in some language
<Arby> well I only chose english
<Arby> and it won't let me choose english in the language installer
<davmor2> Arby: which vm you using?
<Arby> virtualbox
<Arby> with brand new alpha6
<davmor2> hmmmm
<Arby> I may have to look for a new virtualisation program
<Arby> VB has been trouble recently
<davmor2> look under devices you'll soon see if the sound module is enabled
<Arby> that would explain that then :)
<ScottK-laptop> Arby: It just got updated to 2.0.2 today, so it may change yet.
<goatsocks> does alpha 6 boot on virtualbox now?
<Arby> ScottK-laptop: thanks, that would be great
<Arby> goatsocks: yes
<goatsocks> excellent
<NCommander> Riddell: when LP comes back, I have the wireshark fix
<Riddell> I'm about to go to bed
<ScottK> NCommander: I have some other wireshark changes too.  Would you please mail me your debdiff and I'll integrate it with the others.
<NCommander> ScottK: Its simply a change to rules
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Pastebin works too then.
<NCommander> Comment out line 42
<NCommander> Er
<NCommander> the cp line
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> Ok
<ScottK-laptop> You mean 39?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I added a comment explaining why
<ScottK-laptop> I know that 42 is the ultimate answer to the ultimate question about Life, the Universe, and Everything, but ....
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  Pastebin then please so I can get your comment.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47904/
 * ScottK-laptop runs off to do more schleping of kids around town.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<NCommander> and, see, more verbose changelogs messages :-P
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.  Great.  I thought that one was good.
<ScottK-laptop> See you later.
<crimsun> hum?
<crimsun> why not "-cp /usr/share/misc/config.guess /usr/share/misc/config.sub ." ?
<NCommander> crimsun: autogen.sh does that
<NCommander> No reason to do it twice
<crimsun> NCommander: right.  In that case, it really would make more sense to just remove it instead of commenting it, no?
<NCommander> crimsun: if its removed, it might get readded on a merge, and then possibly break the build again. By commenting out and leaving the comment, its clear why that change was made
<crimsun> NCommander: shrug, I would have documented it in the changelog, but you're the one making the change.
<NCommander> crimsun: Yeah, I understand your view point, and I accept it
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-18
<ScottK> crimsun: The way some people are doing merges these days, I think debian/changelog AND a comment in debian/rules just in case is a good plan.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do we have an equivalent of what's being added in Bug 271485?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271485 in nautilus-python "need backport of location widget feature for intrepid" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271485
<jtechidna> could somebody doing livecd testing test for bug 49825?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49825 in kde-systemsettings "kubuntu installer: Changing Resolution doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49825
<vorian> evening
<Hobbsee> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 18 2008, 01:51:11 - Current meeting: ubuntu-pa LoCo Team
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Have you decided about switching back to KDE? (sorry, I have lost track)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: not currently.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: however, do you want to test a cd? :)
<Hobbsee> it'd show you kubuntu :)
<ScottK> I'm busy watching wireshark compile on the one box I could do that on.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Link me for the Kubuntu live CD.  I'll download it and we'll see how things go tonight.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it needs to be done in the next ~16 hours or so.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do some i386 CD Live testing.
<Hobbsee> good :)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Off to reboot to the Live CD
<ScottK-laptop> OK, so this is KDE4 and I'm here.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: What was the link for the ISO tests again?
<ScottK-laptop> How can paste in Konsole possibly not default to shift-insert?
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> y/w
<ScottK-laptop> My initial reaction (this is my first time in KDE4) is how could the people who made such a beautiful desktop possibly have produced such a horrible start menu?
<Lex79> ya :(
<Lex79> waiting raptor http://raptor-menu.org/
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: If one of the immutable test pages needs updating, where do we file that bug?
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: what needs changing?  I know i can do some edits.
<Hobbsee> i don't remember exactly, but i'd guess against ubuntu-qa, if that exists
<ScottK-laptop> In https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/KubuntuDesktop it says to go to K-menu -> Multimedia -> Amarok, but as soon as you go to K-menu, Amarok is right there.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: ^^
<ScottK-laptop> So there's no need to go further, but if you did, it'd be K-menu -> Applications -> Multimedia -> Amarok
<a|wen> isn't automake automatically run to create Makefile.in files etc. when building our kde packages
<a|wen> or do you really need to run it manually before building
<ScottK-laptop> If it's a new upstream you need to run build-prep
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: edited.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: (but that's a wiki, so i'm not sure why it's immutable, as such?)
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: where do i find that?
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Riddell told me about it.  I'm on a Live CD right now, so I don't have easy access to my notes.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: In any case Ubuntu wiki isn't currently editable by Konqueror, so I'm stuck anyway.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: ahhh, right.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: hmm, strange ... apt-file gives me no results when searching for build-prep
<ScottK-laptop> It's not a file, it's a command
<ScottK-laptop> It's debian/rules target somehow.
<ScottK-laptop> So if I click on a link in konversation, it doesn't know what app should open.  It starts doing something because I get asked if I want to accept a cookie before the app selection window comes up.
<ScottK-laptop> Which package gets the blame for that?
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: thx ... "debian/rules buildprep" looks to be it
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  That's it.
<ScottK-laptop> And what's the official name for the horrible thing that traps the application menus so you can't see the entire list?
<a|wen> that buildprep thing is really making a mess of things
<a|wen> ... but seems that it is how it should be
<ScottK-laptop> This is KDE3 or KDE4?
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: KDE3
<ScottK-laptop> KDE3 is pretty ugly.
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<a|wen> and when you start combining it with new components added in a patch it get's even worse, uff
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: So if I have some bugs, but not serious ones, that counts as 'passed', right?
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: yes, i think so.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: the bugs will be looked at anyway
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  I'll file the bugs after I reboot so I won't be stuck on a wired network.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: bug 262538 and status low = not a kde3.5.10 blocker?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<a|wen> i've been looking at a partly fix from the kde svn ... but it seems to be somewhat unfinished
<ScottK2> Well that was fun.
<a|wen> nobody seems to have test-builded it in it's current context ... it build-fails due to deprecated function use
 * a|wen takes this as a bad sign
<ScottK2> Which package?
<a|wen> kdepim
<ScottK2> If this is updating the hardy-backport you shouldn't have needed to run build-prep again.
<ScottK2> I did test build all of 3.5.10 before I uploaded it.
<a|wen> ScottK2: the fix looks to be a helper app migrating the dist lists ... adding that helper app and you need to do a buildprep
<ScottK2> Ah.
<a|wen> but that helper app is anyway broken (use of deprecated functions)
<ScottK2> I see.
<ScottK2> It's kubuntu-default setting that own mime-type assignments, right?
<ScottK2> -settings
<a|wen> it contains some extra mime-types IIRC
<ScottK2> OK.  What has the basic ones?
<ScottK2> I'm trying to figure out who to blame that clicking on a link in Konversation it didn't know what app to use to open it.
<a|wen> ScottK2: kde3 or kde4 ?
<ScottK2> KDE4
<ScottK2> Intrepid
<ScottK2> Live CD
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: ^^^
<a|wen> then that is a good question
<a|wen> looks to be distributed between a lot of packages in kde3
<ScottK-laptop> I'll go with kubuntu-meta and someone can change it from there.
 * a|wen goes to
<a|wen> ... bed
<a|wen> goodnight all around
<ScottK-laptop> Good night.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: I guess I'm done.  Only 4 new bugs filed.
<Arby> Riddell: Ubiquity proceeds all the way through and starts the install on todays desktop image (20080918)
<Arby> leaving the install running
<Arby> got to work now.
<Arby> morning all
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: not much... but this is "the best of kde/svn" regarding kdepim in hardy-backports http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kdepim_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2.debdiff
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: i've also made a comment on bug 262538 ... i'm not confident in trying to fix this as it is atm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262538 in kdepim "Kontact / Kaddressbook 3.5.10 : mail-list disappeared + impossible to create" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262538
<yao_ziyuan1> scim-bridge-client-qt4 doesn't work in ubuntu 8.04 + kde 4.1.1
<yao_ziyuan1> i hope intrepid can improve somewhat
<Hobbsee> so, fix it?
<yao_ziyuan1> the symptom is,
<yao_ziyuan1> if you install kde 4.1.1 from ppa.launchpad.net,
<yao_ziyuan1> and then you go to a gnome desktop and click Language Support
<yao_ziyuan1> (before you install kde 4.1.1, you install ubuntu-desktop and in gnome's Language Support install Chinese and "Enable Input Methods")
<yao_ziyuan1> after installing kde 4.1.1, you go to the same Language Support dialog box in gnome,
<yao_ziyuan1> you will see the Chinese checkbox is now "partially checked", which is a [-],
<yao_ziyuan1> and then you make it fully checked ( [v] ),
<yao_ziyuan1> and then let it install the missing packages
<yao_ziyuan1> it will automatically install scim-bridge-client-qt4
<yao_ziyuan1> to add scim support to kde4 apps
<yao_ziyuan1> but this somehow doesn't work -- when  you log in to a kde4 session,
<yao_ziyuan1> the system becomes extremely slow, to the extent that you can only ctrl+alt+bksp
<yao_ziyuan1> if you press ctrl+esc, you will see many "scim-panel-gtk"
<yao_ziyuan1> means its has run into a dead loop
<yao_ziyuan1> the solution for now is to remove scim-bridge-client-qt4
<yao_ziyuan1> also, i found kubuntu-kde4-desktop is automatically removed by the last gnome language support action
<Riddell> and gone
<apachelogger> A wonderful good morning.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I don't even understand what that feature is about.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yao does that all the time
<jussi01> apachelogger: good to hear :)
<Riddell> drive by IRC grumping
<apachelogger> hehe
<jussi01> Riddell: thats the best description Ive heard of it... :D
<jussi01> appmy comment was aimed at your first comment.. .D:
<jussi01> and that smiley came out deformed...
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> You should seek a doctor IMHO.
<apachelogger> That doesn't look very healthy
<davmor2> Arby: ping
<jussi01> rofl
 * jussi01 should look at doing some contributions again...
<jussi01> anyone got a few basic things that need doing?
<davmor2> Riddell: are you testing any live kubuntu's?
 * apachelogger should go to the grocery and buy some motivation, then again that would require motivation..
 * jussi01 sends apachelogger some liquid motivation in the post.. :D
<apachelogger> That is gonna take a while :S
<davmor2> apachelogger: or a cattle prod
<apachelogger> Hm, now I am sad.... those poor animals :(
<davmor2> is anyone testing Kubuntu live at all?
<apachelogger> davmor2: I think Riddell did yesterday
<Hobbsee> davmor2: ScottK did some testing of it earlier.
<Hobbsee> davmor2: i don't think anyone else did.
<davmor2> :( needed to know if their installer exited correctly
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<Riddell> yes I'm testing
<Riddell> no the installer didn't exit correctly and I also get an error about apt not being able to install packages from the CD
<davmor2> Riddell: okay thanks.  Did you get bug 271693 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271693 in ubiquity "Intrepid: ubiquity throws up an error message box part way throw the install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271693
<davmor2> Riddell: cool ta :)
<Riddell> yep, that's the one
<Hobbsee> davmor2: actually, i think some of this mail i've gotten is related to a kubuntu install.
<davmor2> :)
<Hobbsee> davmor2: http://rafb.net/p/NptV5799.html
<davmor2> Riddell: can you confirm please
<Riddell> davmor2: I don't suppose ubuntu does the same?
<davmor2> ubiquity is exting correctly yes but it also suffers from the error message
<Riddell> davmor2: is bug 270423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270423 in ubiquity "[kde] doesn't show dialog after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270423
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> cjwatson let me know on ubuntu-installer :)
<Riddell> ah, that's where you all hide :)
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<davmor2> Riddell: \o/ oem looks pretty again :)
<davmor2> Riddell: more import it works too :)
<seele> Riddell: dfaure says default size ought to be fixed in the code and not the config file but there isn't really time for that
<seele> Riddell: should we still use the config file to fix some of the app default sizes? some like System Monitor could really use it, regardless of the icon layout
 * apachelogger thinks about getting a KDE EULA :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: what is the REVU patch status?
<apachelogger> smarter: did you apply for MOTU yet?
<NCommander> apachelogger: you didn't send it to me
<apachelogger> I even uploaded it!
<NCommander> you did?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/oxygen.patch
<apachelogger> yus
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't know anything other than what's in Bug 271485.  It smells to me like another "Let's make Gnome people get some new kewl thing, but oops we forgot to tell Riddell so KDE could too." situation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271485 in nautilus-python "need backport of location widget feature for intrepid" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271485
<NCommander> I thought I asked for a bazaar tree ;-)
<ScottK> Maybe Riddell knows/can find out?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I completely agree on that.
<apachelogger> NCommander: that is a bazaar tree patch :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: you can merge it like any branch
<apachelogger> Just that I don't have to create a branch just to get you these changes ;-)
<Arby> davmor2:  belated pong
<NCommander> I need breakfast
<ScottK> davmor2: AFAICT when I rand the LiveCD everything installer related was fine.
<NCommander> morning ScottK
<ScottK> Heya.
<NCommander> how goes it?
<rgreening> morning all :)
<ScottK> Not in a way I'm willing to describe on a logged channel.
<ScottK> Heya
 * rgreening wishes he stopped for coffee this AM
<Riddell> davmor2: great, thanks for testing oem
<Riddell> seele: yes changing in the config file seems best for intrepid
 * jussi01 hugs ScottK
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: do you have 2 machines next to each other there?
<jussi01> :D
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  Desktop is on my desk.  Laptop is on my lap.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I've no idea what that bug is about
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  If you're able it might be worth inquiring after as I suspect it's a warning of a future "How come I can do this in Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu" thing.
<ScottK-laptop> seele/Riddell: Is there anything that can be done about the application lists being 'trapped' and having to scroll all the time?
<ScottK-laptop> Yesterday when I was doing live CD testing was my first KDE4 experience and that was the only thing that gave me a "Dear God, no." kind of reaction.
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: which application list?
<ScottK-laptop> Keeping in mind that I generally hate change, BTW, that's a huge good sign for KDE4.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: When you click on the K menu, then click on the Application icon
<ScottK-laptop> There's a list bounded at the top with a search bar that contains the catagories/apps
<ScottK-laptop> Once I clicked through to the application lists they virtually never fit in the space and I had to scroll.
<Riddell> that's how it's supposed to be
<ScottK-laptop> Really?
<ScottK-laptop> I think that makes it much harder to find applications.
<Riddell> it's a bit late to rewrite kickoff now, but we will be looking at alternatives for jaunty
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Riddell> yes, the idea (from suse) is that it makes the things you need most often quick to find and cares less about the things you need less.  or something.
<ScottK-laptop> Oh dear, that's even worse then.
<ScottK-laptop> So not only is it hiding stuff, it moves it around.
 * ScottK-laptop was hoping there was some kind of "make_kickoff_usable=True" thing we could do or something.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: Is this considered good usability?
<ScottK-laptop> I've still got all the 3.5.10 packages installed for testing and in KDE3 the Utilities section is almost two full columns on my laptop, but it's all immediately visible and accesible.
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.
<rgreening> why the the ALT+SysRq not work under KDE4
<Riddell> you mean print screen r	?
<rgreening> Ya, for Magic SysReq to reboot on lock.. Doesn't work
<rgreening> Alt+PrintScreen+R+S+E+I+U+B
<rgreening> Any ideas on how to fix/troubleshoot?
<rgreening> and can anyone verify on their system
<rgreening> that's it's not an isolated case
<Riddell> nope but assigning printscreen to ksnapshot somehow has been requiested
<rgreening> well, ALT+SysRq would be a diff keycode
<rgreening> where sysrq is the Print key
<rgreening> Alt+PrintScreen must stay as Alt+SysRq in meaning. Too many docs on how to recover using the magic key
<rgreening> thoughts
<rgreening> Used to work under Hardy/KDE3
<rgreening> perfectly
<davmor2> Riddell: have you looked at the test results?
<rgreening> could it be the compositing engine settings for key mapping has altered something?
<seele> ScottK-laptop: i've had a long standing enmity with kickoff
<seele> and from what i know about kickoff code, changing anythign simple is not a simple task
<ScottK-laptop> seele: OK.  Any suggested alternatives?
<seele> not at the moment, people say lancelot is nice but i havent used it too much
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Do we have that in the archive?
<ScottK-laptop> Is it plasmoid-lancelot or is that something different?
<rgreening> I think my system key mapping must be broken. Should hitting printscreen launch ksnapshot by default?
<rgreening> it used to
 * rgreening considers a fresh install...
<Riddell> that is a known problem fixes welcome
<rgreening> ah. bug reports?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK-laptop: plasmoid-lancelot is indeed lancelot
<Riddell> davmor the iso test results?
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<davmor2> Riddell: yes you got a few red bugs :(
<rgreening> I don't mind looking into it more. I thought I was losing my mind
<davmor2> I've closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/271601 as it's two apps not the same one :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271601 in adept "KDE 4.1.1/Intrepid - Adept appears twice in K menu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apachelogger> seele: Lancelot still got some rough edges. I prefere kickoff currently.
<apachelogger> davmor2: well, we need to do something either way
<apachelogger> updater doesn't really need to be in the menu
<apachelogger> and the installer should be in the toplevel and not some submenu
<apachelogger> actually the installer should be added to the computer tab as well
<davmor2> apachelogger: true but then the complaint was that they were the same and they're not :)
<apachelogger> well, you could have changed it :P
<apachelogger> Who is available for some powerdevil testing'?
<ScottK-laptop> davmor2: That's my bug.  Then the bug is that there's no way without clicking to tell what's what as they are labled identically.
<ScottK-laptop> davmor2: If the are different, then that difference should be apparent.  It certainly wasn't to me.
<ScottK-laptop> IIRC I said that in the bug.
<ScottK-laptop> Either way it's wrong.
<davmor2> ScottK-laptop: they're not they are both labled differently and when you hover over them the text displayed is also different
<davmor2> they do need icons though
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I looked at and hovered over both and noticed no difference.
<ScottK-laptop> If it's different, it's too subtle.
<davmor2> I think it is because the icons are missing that make it more apparent.  If you look at the text the only word the same is package :)
<ScottK-laptop> My recollection is the text was the same, but perhaps not.  If I reboot into the LiveCD again, I'll double check.
<davmor2> like I say if one had an icon of an up arrow and the other a gift box or something you probably wouldn't of noticed the text at all :)
<rgreening> I assume Intrepid will stay with KDE4.1. Will 4.2 get back ported?
<jtechidna> there will probably be backports available from the Kubuntu Members KDE4 ppa like with 4.1 in this cycle
<rgreening> Riddell: what are your plans for qtjambi in Intrepid?
<Riddell> rgreening: hope that the new version gets packaged somehow
<apachelogger> Oo
<rgreening> lol... besides that. It'll be done TODAY! If I have any control over it :) getting close now
 * apachelogger turns up justice and starts patching kdesvn-kde4 
<rgreening> Riddell: I have the basic debian rules, control, etc just about complete.
<rgreening> Riddell: I was wondering what apps or utils (current/future) that will benefit in Intrepid (if there are any plans)
<rgreening> qtjambi is certainly fast... for java
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't know of any that use it, but most commercial Qt usage is private and the guys at trolltech are very keep for us to have it packaged so I suspect there are people who need it even if not yet in free software
<Riddell> s/very keep/suspiciously keen/
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I should have a test deb(s) sometime today (if all goes well) for you to tear apart and help me make better/complete
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> Riddell: this will be my first deb package.. and from scratch. I'll be impressed when it works .. lol
<Riddell> good luck
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> bug ya later... gonna do some tweaking on it now
<NCommander> hey Riddell
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Did you see my message to kubuntu-devel about khelpcenter/khelpcenter4?
<jtechidna> what does NBS mean?
<NCommander> Not-built from source
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: don't think so
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-September/002473.html
 * apachelogger wanted to answer that mail 4 times
<apachelogger> always ended up kicking gnupg for screwing with the agent
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: What's your answer then?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: Find out why debian add a 4, and get debian to drop it again in the most likely case that there is no real reason.
<apachelogger> otherwise we might want to go with the transitional package which is IMHO an easier maintainable diff
<ScottK-laptop> We already need a transitional package for Intrepid either way.  Hardy has both khelpcenter and khelpcenter4.
<ScottK-laptop> If we look at the package naming conventions we generally use, I think adding the 4 only made sense when it was needed co-installable.
<apachelogger> a replaces/conflicts should take care of this IMO
<ScottK-laptop> No.
<apachelogger> Why not?
<ScottK-laptop> Actually it may.
<apachelogger> We really would need a transitional package for every -kde4 one.
<ScottK-laptop> Usually one needs the transitional package to depend on the new one to force it's install.
<apachelogger> Yes, it will be the case I think
<ScottK-laptop> In this case we can rely on the meta package to do that.
<ScottK-laptop> So kubuntu-deskop will drag in the new packages and the replaces/conflicts will push the old ones out.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd prefer khelpcenter over khelpcenter4, but mostly make sure we clearly pick one and move in that direction.
 * apachelogger advocates khelpcenter as well
 * apachelogger -> cooking
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: ^^?
<Riddell> prefer renaming the package?
<rgreening> Riddell: qtjambi requires libphonon_gstreamer.so but I can't seem to locate a package for it.. ideas?
<Riddell> rgreening: phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so
<rgreening> ah. right. Now I remember you mentioning it. I forgot to make a note in my log. Thanks
<rgreening> My locate wasn't updated... stupid updatedb being outdated :)
<rgreening> So, should this be under KDE4? or Qt4?
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Right.  Should we use khelpcenter or stick with khelpcenter4?
<Riddell> it's khelpcenter4 in Debian to make kdebase-runtime co-installable with kde 3
<Riddell> my natural inclination is to keep as close to debian has possible
<Riddell> so add a khelpcentre transitional package and keep khelpcentre4 as the real thing
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> Bug filed: Bug #271779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271779 in kdebase-runtime "Add khelpcenter -> khelpcenter4 transitional package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271779
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you good with the SRU proposal in Bug 271655?  If so I'll upload it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271655 in kde-guidance "[SRU req.] nvidia driver detection broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271655
<Riddell> ScottK: when was that file moved?  before hardy was released presumably?
<ScottK> Dunno.  a|wen or maybe tseliot would be good to ask.
<Riddell> ScottK: well regardless, if that's where the file is the fix is fine
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Uploaded to hardy-proposed.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot142.png
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger got invited to a tea party
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you ever attend a tea party?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe nope
<apachelogger> me neither
<rafaelmf> hi, I was trying recompile kdebase-dev (3.5.9) from hardy repo but an error ocurred on kubuntu_9922_kio_man_utf8.diff
<rafaelmf> "trying reverse patch debian/patch... 1 ... 0 ... 2 failure
<rafaelmf> someone could give a tip to resolve?
<Arby> konqueror
<Arby> oops sorry
<Riddell> rafaelmf: patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/kubuntu_9922_kio_man_utf8.diff
<rgreening> Riddell: Is phonon_gstreamer.so supposed to be the same as libphonon_gstreamer.so?
<rgreening> cause qtjambi is looking for libphonon_gstreamer.so and not phonon_gstreamer.so
<Riddell> rgreening: I suspect that's the difference between qt's phonon build and kde's phonon build
<rgreening> hmm... so, q... do we need a diff package or do we need to trick the build system to use phonon_gstreamer.so instead
<NCommander> hey Riddell
 * rgreening bangs head against wall. I hate ANT
<NCommander> rgreening: What's wrong with ANT
<NCommander> It's a maginitude better then autofun
<rgreening> I'll rephrase: I hate braindead applications that do not allow you to easily overrid simple file names :)
<rgreening> HA
<rgreening> NCommander: if you can help... I have qtjambi 4.4.0 and the build.xml file is looking for libphonon_gstreamer.so but we have it installed as phonon_gstreamer.so. Trying to finx a way to hack the buld.xml to look for  ours
<NCommander> where is the source package?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> http://trolltech.com/developer/download/qtjambi-src-gpl-4.4.0_01.tar.gz
<rgreening> I know some java but only vaguely aware of ant... so, I may be missing something obvious.
 * rgreening ponders: "the only good ant is a dead one"
<goatsocks> rgreening: if you'd seen the monstrosities i'd created by mangling ant you'd call the exterminator
 * goatsocks doesn't do java these days thankfully
<rgreening> goatsocks: maybe you can help then
<goatsocks> well i can take a look at it... but i won't like it ;)
 * rgreening hands goatsocks an piping hot cup of java
<goatsocks> so just a lib name
 * goatsocks digs
<goatsocks> what's jambi btw
<rgreening> yeah.. the build.xml specifies a property of library which I guess forces the file to look for the name with a prefix of lib
<rgreening> qtjambi - qt java
<goatsocks> java bindings then?
<rgreening> pretty much.. and more
<goatsocks> rgreening: ok ant is appending "lib" to the specified name?
<rgreening> yeah. I need it to look for phonon_gstreamer.so and not libphonon_gstreamer.so
<rgreening> <library name="phonon_gstreamer" type="plugin" rootPath="${qtjambi.qtdir}" subdir="plugins/phonon_backend" load="never" if="${qtjambi.phonon_gstreamer}" />
<rgreening> that's the line
<goatsocks> rgreening: yeah they wrote their own custom subset of ant tasks and that's where the "lib" gets appended (not in build.xml)
<rgreening> grrr...
<goatsocks> rgreening: com/trolltech/tools/ant/LibraryEntry.java
<rgreening> 1 sec. Let me look
<rgreening> that's rude
<rgreening> lol
<goatsocks> well it's common practice for large projects
<goatsocks> because ant core is somewhat lame
<rgreening> so... wondering what to do...
<goatsocks> we patch that, leaving the default "lib" behavior, but also adding checks without "lib"
<goatsocks> otherwise it would likely break the other libs
<rgreening> I was hoping to avoid to much messing with their code..
<rgreening> I'l dig a little more
<goatsocks> this code is only an extension of ant, so it's really no different than changing build.xml
<goatsocks> it's not a part of qtjambi proper
<rgreening> true
<rgreening> just need to figure out where to insert check/change.
<rgreening> I guess I could be specific and say if phonon_gstreamer.so... not sure though.
<goatsocks> gimme a bit to look at it, i think we may be able to override the behavior in build.xml without having to patch any *.java stuff
<rgreening> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rgreening> :)
<stdin> ooh, Qt 4.4.2 is out today
<goatsocks> rgreening: can you try symlinking libphonon_grstreamer.so to phonon_gstreamer.so and tell me if any other libs are broken during build?
<rgreening> yeah. Building it now. There are some other things I have to fix with symlinks. e.g. system wants to find all the libQt*.* in /usr/share/qt4/lib and not /usr/lib where we put them
<rgreening> I still have to figure out if we should update the packages to put the symlink there or try and patch the build system to look in /usr/lib...
<goatsocks> wha... why would it look in /usr/share for libs?
<rgreening> well, it looks in QTDIR var which is /usr/share/qt4
<goatsocks> ah
<rgreening> QTDIR is an env var you set. It has to point to /usr/share/qt4 (believe me) as QTDIR in the build looks for everything Qt4 related there
<rgreening> includes, lib, bin, etc
<rgreening> so... no link to lib there.... and it wouldn't build
<rgreening> I could patch the lookup I guess. though not sure what else may break
<goatsocks> you could hardcode QTDIR into build.xml
<rgreening> no. QTDIR has to point to /usr/share/qt4 as it's used by the xml file for all Qt stuff. You couldn't hardcode it to anything else that wouldn;t break other things like include files
<rgreening> had that issue already
<goatsocks> right
<rgreening> it's a real pain
<rgreening> hmmm....
<stdin> could we not just add a link 'lib -> ../../lib' to /usr/share/qt4/ quite easily?
<rgreening> yes/no
<goatsocks> well on the lib+foo issue we're really boxed in by their custom ant tasks, leaving us with either symlinking or adding a line to LibraryEntry.java
<goatsocks> symlinking is kinda bad because qtjambi package doesn't own phonon_gstreamer.so
<goatsocks> phonon would be the proper package to do that in imo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Nightrose: pling
<rgreening> exactly.. so either the package with the lib needs ot provide alt symlinks or I need to hack QtJambi... it's a toss up. Though, I may have an ide...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<goatsocks> i'm not seeing any way to override in build.xml, so that leaves patching LibraryEntry.java as the least dirty thing to do
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got time to take kdesvn-kde4 for a test ride?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: package? wohoooo
<Nightrose> think so
<claydoh> is there a FAQ somewhere about kde3/kde4/intrepid et al?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: intrepid or hardy?
<Nightrose> no time but meh :P
<Nightrose> will test
<Nightrose> hardy
<claydoh> aif not do we need one?
<goatsocks> if the situation were the other way around -- we had libphonon_gstreamer and they were merely looking for phonon_gstreamer -- build.xml would be a cinch
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17733881/kdesvn-kde4_0.1+svn20080918-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_i386.deb
<Nightrose> apachelogger: k - downloading and installing
<stdin> claydoh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo and links from there
<claydoh> doh
<rgreening> goatsocks: it passed the libphonon point, but fails in library.native.bundle:
<rgreening> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /home/rgreening/Programming/ubuntu/qtjambi/qtjambi-4.4.0/lib/libcom_trolltech_qt_phonon.so (No such file or directory)
<rgreening> not building the qtjambi_phonon library...
<rgreening> hmm
<rafaelmf> is it normal -backports repositories not have all sources? kdebase-dev (3.5.10) on hardy-backport doesnt have a respective source
<stdin> rafaelmf: do you have a deb-src line for it?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: it unsinstalls my kde3 kdesvn?
<rafaelmf> yep
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hm
<apachelogger> yes :P
<Nightrose> meh
 * apachelogger starts fixx0ring
<stdin> rafaelmf: what's the error you're getting?
<Nightrose> k
<rafaelmf> stdin: i am trying compile kdebase 3.5.10, but on deb-src...hardy-backports it doesnt exist
<rafaelmf> so, i'm not able to compile
<stdin> rafaelmf: it does, I just downloaded it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: other than that it looks good
<rafaelmf> stdin: from bzr?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does it worky?
<stdin> rafaelmf: no, from "apt-get source kdebase-dev", bzr only has the debian/ dir
 * apachelogger isn't much of an kdesvn user
<NCommander> rafaelmf, are you sure you have the right package name?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: looks like it - don't have anything to commit right now - but updating works
<NCommander> (i.e., do you see it on packages.ubuntu.com)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: (a kde3 svn checkout that is)
<apachelogger> okies
<claydoh> stdin: I am collecting some of the more common questiions I see about intrepid/kde4 and seeing about making a faq for them
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thank you
<Nightrose> ;-) yw
<goatsocks> rgreening: it looks like the symlink is a bad idea too then, one sec and i'll have a patch for ya
<rgreening> wow. kool!
<rgreening> yes, Kool with a K
<rgreening> :)
<stdin> claydoh: there isn't exactly a FAQ about that, only developer resources on the wiki
<Nightrose> claydoh: link to the official KDE KDE4 faq
<claydoh> so i better get to work in it then :)
<claydoh> Nightrose: now that would be too easy :)
<Nightrose> (for upstream questions)
<Nightrose> hehe
 * apachelogger doens't like upstream anyway
 * Nightrose doesn't believe apachelogger 
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger doesn't believe apachelogger either
<stdin> next you'll tell us you don't believe in Santa either!
<stdin> it's insanity!!
<apachelogger> insanity is dead
<apachelogger> they broke her
<Nightrose> it's dead, jim!
<apachelogger> even though I warned them
<apachelogger> I told them like years ago that insanity should at least be chrooted
<apachelogger> no one listened
<apachelogger> and now she is dead
<stdin> I break ubottu every other day, but at least I have the sense to fix it after ;)
<apachelogger> oh, right, they don't do backups either
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wouldn't have been a problem if oggy had made a proper backup...
<apachelogger> I think the backup script also got lost
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I wrote a backup script
 * Nightrose headdesks
<apachelogger> I just didn't cron it because I didn't have access at that time
<Nightrose> doh
<stdin> the good thing about having access to ubottu's server, I can add the cron job to backup myself
<apachelogger> never trust anyone if it is about backups ;-)
<stdin> we even have backups of some backups
 * apachelogger doesn't trust anyone anyway
<apachelogger> so
<goatsocks> rgreening: this is still kinda kludgy but hopefully it'll move you past the current build hiccup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48121/plain/
<apachelogger> What could I blog about?
<rafaelmf> stdin: yes, its true. with apt-get source it downloads kdebase-dev 3.5.10, but (on same sources.list) with apt-build  is downloaded 3.5.9, you know why?
<rgreening> goatsocks: that's what I was thinking too... haha
<goatsocks> rgreening: dirty minds think alike
<stdin> rafaelmf: I don't know, I'd use "apt-get -b source ...". never used apt-build
<rgreening> yeah. I was hoping to avoid too many kludges. But, just to get this built is the main thing first.... clean up after.
<goatsocks> rgreening: exactly... i suspect there may be a larger build issue encompassing this, so don't want to prematurely spend too much time trying to fix it the "right" way
<stdin> rafaelmf: probably a bug in apt-build
<rgreening> yep. they expect include, lib, bin to all be in one place. and then they code qtdir and hardcode the lookup in the function calls. it's poorly written build system
<rgreening> it should be QTLIB, QTBIN and QTINC for ex
<rgreening> which can be equal but not necessarily
<rafaelmf> stdin: ok, i'll try now with apt-get
<rafaelmf> thanks
 * apachelogger should become openbsd dood
<rgreening> goatsocks: java didn't like the case
<goatsocks> rgreening: oof, can you pastebin the output?
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48126/
<goatsocks> doh, lame compiler
<goatsocks> rgreening: try putting it in a proper if {} then {} block
<goatsocks> er if {} else {}
<rgreening> lol
 * apachelogger thinks he should write a compiler in ruby
<jjesse> caused you have nothing else to do
<apachelogger> exactly
<goatsocks> if there's one thing i loathe more than java, it's ruby!
<goatsocks> no that's not true... i loath myself the most~!
<goatsocks> *loathe
<goatsocks> beecuz i kaint speel
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> qt 4.4.2 is out
<apachelogger> and no one told me
<rgreening> I decided to make a symlink for libphonon_gstreamer.so in /usr/share/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend instead to see if that gets me further along. I think in the long run, having phonon and Qt libraries provide symlinks may be the preferable way to go.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what could I blog about?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: a happy Nightrose? ;-)
<Nightrose> or kdesvn-kde4?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> or something we need for kubuntu?
<apachelogger> what exactly did you do with kdesvn-kde4?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> i didn't do much with kdesvn-kde4
<apachelogger> well, it certainly made you happy
<Nightrose> open my old repo and update it
<Nightrose> and brows a little
<Nightrose> *browse
<Nightrose> nah
<Nightrose> that didn't make me happy :P
<apachelogger> well, yeah, not a happy happy
<apachelogger> more a special kind of happy
<apachelogger> right
 * apachelogger thinks about that and ewwwws
<apachelogger> geeks
<Nightrose> nah I had a visitor the last two days -> happy nixternal
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> Nightrose even
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal visited you?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> I knew it...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I didn't
<goatsocks> rgreening: i almost finished the build... with my patch and: JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt4 ant
<goatsocks> rgreening: but it bailed with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48140/plain/
<apachelogger> TBH, I would be a lot more happy if that wouldn't have changed
<goatsocks> rgreening: have you gotten that far?
<rgreening> let me check
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe got a visitor now?
<apachelogger> me?
<Nightrose> ah nvm
<Nightrose> ;-)
<goatsocks> rgreening: admittedly i haven't read the build docs, so i may not have the proper libs installed
<rgreening> goatsocks: oh, I get about 27 minutes into the compile :) I think further along...
<apachelogger> NickNak: you still got a visitor? Oo
<goatsocks> seems to be a version related error
<apachelogger> Nightrose even
<goatsocks> 27 minutes?!?
<goatsocks> wtf is this thing, a browser?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope :(  he left
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> where is nixternal?!
<goatsocks> does it use openoffice as a plugin?
<rgreening> goatsocks: well my system is only a 1.67GHz Centrino
<goatsocks> my lappy is 1.67 GHz... but Core 2 Duo ;)
<rgreening> goatsocks: QTDIR=/usr/share/qt4
<goatsocks> yeah i know, i'll read the build docs ;)
<apachelogger> [Build #719353] amd64 build of mozilla-plugin-plasma 0.1~git20080918-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE (kubuntu-experimental PPA)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what an awful day
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have some unused motivation?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - all motivation sucked in by huge email backlog :(
 * apachelogger got a bug email backlog :P
<rgreening> goatsocks.. can I e-mail you something?
<goatsocks> rgreening: yeah, addy is on my lp page for ~goatsocks
<rgreening> goatsocks: here.. read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/48142/
<rgreening> it's my readme
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> should help immensley. there are NO docs
<goatsocks> yeah they really need an ant distclean target, but that's upstream's job not ours
<goatsocks> lots of .log and .java cruft
<goatsocks> however, i guess if you're packaging it for ubuntu, you do need to make sure rules cleans all that junk
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose, rgreening and goatsocks a cookie
 * goatsocks has never submitted packages to ubuntu
<goatsocks> apachelogger: nomnomnom
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
<NCommander> ScottK, I got sudo access on a HPPA machine
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> I can now resolve HPPA FTBFS
<goatsocks> rgreening: which version of libqt4-dev do you have?
<rgreening> mmm cookie.
 * apachelogger wonders if NCommander commited the oxygen stuff yet
<rgreening> 1 sec..checking
<NCommander> apachelogger, been a little busy. I don't have a local REVU installation anymore to test your changes
<rgreening> libqt4-dev_4.4.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<apachelogger> NCommander: please poke rainct with it ;-)
<goatsocks> rgreening: ok same here... must be something else
<rgreening> did you read the paste?
<goatsocks> rgreening: yeah
<rgreening> so... 26 minutes later and the build failed
<goatsocks> heh, at least ant is incremental
<rgreening> goatsocks: in library.native.bundle
<rgreening> it knows about phonon, and can find phon but can't seem to link to it.
<rgreening> goatsocks: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /home/rgreening/Programming/ubuntu/qtjambi/qtjambi-4.4.0/lib/libcom_trolltech_qt_phonon.so (No such file or directory)
<rgreening> never bult the package
<goatsocks> damn
<rgreening> I think phonon is borked in it
<goatsocks> our patch is worthless, because we seem to be giving it the wrong library entirely
<goatsocks> best stub out the phonon functionality for now?
<JontheEchidna> phonon in kde is different than qt phonon
<goatsocks> oh yeah
<JontheEchidna> well, not entirely different
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it is? crud. Is there a package for it?
<JontheEchidna> nope, not built
<goatsocks> JontheEchidna: kde4 will be relying on qt's in the future though right?
<JontheEchidna> goatsocks: dunno
<rgreening> damn. I need it. Is there source?
<rgreening> I can see me having to build it
<rgreening> doh
<JontheEchidna> well, it's in the qt4-x11 source package
<JontheEchidna> it's just not built
<goatsocks> rgreening: i guess that's what the "lib" prefix was for
<rgreening> oh... so with qt 4.4.2 just released, can someone package the phonon bits :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: around?
<JontheEchidna> iirc there are several other pure-Qt apps that need Qt phonon
 * rgreening kicks himself in the behind
 * rgreening invites others to join him
<goatsocks> don't be too hard on yourself... i knew about two phonons, it just didn't occur to me ;)
<rgreening> goatsocks: so, removing the symlinks for phonon.. see what happens
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I asked indirectly yesterday.. just never got the "right" answer. lol
<rgreening> well, it wasn't a complete waste of time. learned more about ant
<goatsocks> i've been in a brainfog all week
<rgreening> All I want is to work on ubuntu full time and give up my current job
<rgreening> :)
<goatsocks> rgreening: maybe you can create an opening for yourself at canonical by getting someone there fired? ;)
<rgreening> lol
<goatsocks> make it look nonchalant... blog about seeing them in public holding hands with GregKH or something
<rgreening> heh
 * goatsocks just frightened himself
<rgreening> or they liked the MS (Bill/Sienfeld commercials)
<rgreening> apachelogger: around?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: http://penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/9/15/
<goatsocks> haha
<rgreening> I agree WTF :)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> so, any reason there isn't a package of QtPhonon yet?
<rgreening> issues?
<JontheEchidna> probably something to do with KDE phonon
<JontheEchidna> perhaps an oversight
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> display
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> blue
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger hates mplayer
<goatsocks> apachelogger: using the intel driver?
<goatsocks> rgreening: qt4's debian/rules, line 111: -no-phonon \
<goatsocks> rgreening: nothing about it in changelog though :(
<rgreening> hmmm...
<apachelogger> goatsocks: yus
<rgreening> mayhap I may get it and mod a build for myself and see what happends
<apachelogger> rgreening: now I am around
<rgreening> hey
<rgreening> who is packaging Qt? and can we get phonon in Qt or are there issues with using it with KDE's?
<rgreening> apachelogger: any idea? just asking as you meantioned it earlier in the channel
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> poke-poke
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I really think the stand-alone phonon is more up-to-date
<rgreening> KDE or Qt?
<apachelogger> there is no KDE phonon
<apachelogger> phonon is independent of both
<rgreening> oh.. ok. At any rate, I can't get the one we have to work with qtjambi
<apachelogger> and since Qt probably only ships a snapshot, I assume the stand-alone one is more up-to-date
<apachelogger> rgreening: what is the problem?
<goatsocks> apachelogger: a little trick you can use with mplayer and intel to switch select the xv overlay output (the bluescreen) or the xv textured (gl) output: mplayer -vo xv:port=FOO, where FOO is 82 for overlay and 66 for textured
<rgreening> apachelogger: qtjambi fails at building any pary related to phonon.
<rgreening> and no discernable reason for it
<apachelogger> goatsocks: that in itself is insane
<rgreening> it requires libphonon and libphonon_gstreamer.so
 * apachelogger purged mplayer
<goatsocks> apachelogger: it works with xine too (and phonon-xine) but the syntax is a little different
<Riddell> apachelogger: there is a Qt phonon, it's the version that comes with Qt, which is slightly different from the one that we use from kdesupport
<rgreening> Riddell: hellllllooooo! :)
<rgreening> Riddell: so, phonon in qtjambi appears to be a no show with the current system packaged version.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I don't like Qt phonon very much then.
<rgreening> I've tried everyting
<apachelogger> goatsocks: xine doesn't turn my display blue
 * apachelogger gets an authentification module for his rails project
<rgreening> Riddel: I can build qtjambi is I exclude phonon, but not if it's there.
<goatsocks> i'm pretty sure the qtjambi guys intended for qt phonon to be used, but maybe they can be persuaded to allow the standalone
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm thinking I should send you a copy of what I have done and let you have a quick peek.
<Riddell> rgreening: ok
<rgreening> I can tar up the debian dir and the BUILD text info for you. what address should I mail to?
<goatsocks> preferably one that accepts attachments > 10 MB ;)
<rgreening> it's only the debian dir, not the source. 84k
<rgreening> :>
<Riddell> rgreening: put it on a web server somewhere
<goatsocks> rgreening: just another thought... since the build process is generating jni-enabled classes from c++ then sun's jdk may be the best to get a baseline off of
<rgreening> dun have a place to post. I sent to your maintainer addy. It's a small attach.
<goatsocks> openjdk could be the problem iow
<rgreening> goatsocks: I don't think so. When I ran the make manually, it said it couldn't locate libphonon (but it was there). It's almost like it's not a valid lib to link to.
<jtechidna> Riddell: is bug 262957 fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262957 in digikam "digikam package is not installable due to depedency in a kde3.5 package no longer available" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262957
<Riddell> jtechidna: should be, try it
<jtechidna> hehe, fair enough :P
<jtechidna> nope
<jtechidna> Depends: libkipi0 but it is not going to be installed
<jtechidna> then kipi-plugins and kdeprint
<jtechidna> but those are recommends
<Riddell> try installing libkipi0
<Riddell> probably will remove gwenview and bits
<jtechidna> yeah, it will
<jtechidna> but hey, it's installable. :)
<rgreening> Riddell: did my e-mail go thru?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> k. let me know if you have any suggestions. I think we need to package qtphonon
<rgreening> from qt-x11
<rgreening> I see gentoo has it... possibly others
<rgreening> Riddell: prob a good opp to do it now as qt 4.4.2 was released and it will need packaging... can enable phonon then
<goatsocks> rgreening: i can anticipate the next problem with build.xml when qt 4.4.3 is released... you'll have to change "trolltech" to "nokia" in all those hardcoded paths
<rgreening> BWahahahah
<goatsocks> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/09/18/repeat-after-me-the-release-is-not-out-until-i-blog-about-it/
<rgreening> Riddell: I think I may take a stab at updatine qt4.4.2 debs... for a hoot (and some experience and cause I want to test that qt phonon) HA
<Riddell> rgreening: we can't switch to qt phonon, that would be a feature change and could break goodness knows what. we've been advised by upstream to use kdesupport phonon
<Riddell> rgreening: but packaging qt 4.4.2 would be good
<a|wen> g'evening to all
<rgreening> Riddell: np. I want to check it to prove a point on whether KDE phonon will work with qtjambi (which it appears to not)
<rgreening> Riddell: I hate being stuck on something like this. :) It eats my soul
<rgreening> heh
<jjesse> g'evening a|wen
<apachelogger> rgreening: you could probably poke the qtjambi doods
<rgreening> yah. Im building qt 4.4.2 debs now. Will test phonon from that and see if it makes a dif.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-19
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how can you dare doing that Oo
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> you just poked me before
<Riddell> doing what?
<Nightrose> poking him I assume
<Nightrose> apachelogger: so wasup?
 * NCommander fails miserably
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hm, good point, I actually just wanted attention :P
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose and Riddell and NCommander
 * apachelogger is out of arm
<NCommander> I don't seem to fit in with the Debian community
<NCommander> I posted a debdiff to a proposed change, and the maintainer bit my head off
<Nightrose> apachelogger: btw do you know that someone was quite jealous of you?
 * NCommander grumbles
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no, who? and why? and when?
 * Nightrose hands NCommander a new head
 * NCommander apt-get install's it
<apachelogger> NCommander: don't we do that as well?
 * apachelogger is pretty sure he does some times, when he has a bad day, which is about ever 3rd day :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: bf - you can guess the rest, no? ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nope, maybe you got a clue for me
<Nightrose> :P    nvm - /me should just go to bed
<goatsocks> apachelogger: you spend too much time packaging... she's making sexual innuendo!
 * Nightrose pokes goatsocks 
<Nightrose> I never do!
<goatsocks> only in a polite way, of course
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hm
<apachelogger> I want to know
 * goatsocks is wrestling with termcap/terminfo and konsole
 * apachelogger wants to be jealous of apachelogger as well :S
<goatsocks> ok who in here is using 256 color konsole (that is, TERM=xterm-256color) with gnu screen?
<goatsocks> konsole is doing something evil with the colors under screen that gnome-terminal doesn't
 * NCommander smashs his head more
<goatsocks> NCommander: who is this meanie? i'll have HULK come and SMASH him after he SMASHES konsole
<NCommander> goatsocks, no, I think I managed to sink my AM application
<NCommander> s/AM/NM/g
<goatsocks> oh what are you working on with NM?
<NCommander> Posting patches to bugs
<NCommander> I uploaded a fix as a debdiff with an NMU changelog
<NCommander> SInce the way the task on the AM application was worded to do it like that
<NCommander> I reposted the patch twice, once for a mistake I caught afterword, and once because my mail client line wrapped (I forgot to turn off that "feature")
<NCommander> Debian Maintainer believes I intend to NMU (I hadn't posted an intent to NMU message)
<NCommander> Gets rather pissed, and second two emails CCed to the bug, before I can respond
<NCommander> So yeah
<NCommander> I think I sunk my chances at becoming a DD
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, I am never going to become an ubuntu core dev either
<NCommander> apachelogger, ouch, why?
<apachelogger> I guess there is always the option to go seek shelter at suse's or fedora's :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: because i am not responsible enough I guess
<apachelogger> NCommander: did I tell you that one could rewrite REVU almost only using ruby rails' automagic generation script? ;-)
<NCommander> ..................
<apachelogger> seriuosly, you can scaffold the overview page, so you would only need to add the seperate views for updated and archived and then you can scaffold the upload page
<apachelogger> do some theming and you are done :P
<vorian> eveing!i!i!
<vorian> n
<apachelogger> hey vorian
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please look at Bug 271935 and work out with pitti what the right answer is.  I'm leaving town for a week in about 8 hours and will be totally offline.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271935 in kde4bindings "kurllabel missing in python-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271935
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<yuriy> kde4 on a new glossy 24" lcd is gorgeous
<jussi01> yuriy: oh shush you... :P
<knome> i'm soon going to buy 2x24"
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we have packages available for this ?
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Partition+Manager?content=89595&PHPSESSID=a50d9320fd2b30851a4612678b10b489
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a must have I guess ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: even though a kcm module would be better (I'll ping upstream about that)
<seaLne> looks nice
<Tonio_> seaLne: it is, and kde misses this kind of tools for years
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'll probably put a package on revu in a moment, but that's way too late for intrepid
<Riddell> trouble with that sort of app is testing it is hard, needs a virtual machine I guess
<seaLne> on a dev machine you don't care about
<Tonio_> Riddell: true that
<Tonio_> Riddell: also an external drive can help
<knome> or large enoughusb stick :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, is there any reason we let the kgrubeditor standalone desktop file so that it ends up in the menu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be removed I guess no ?
<Riddell> can be yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading with a fix :)
<stdin> hmm, kopete-cryptography is still pending in the new queue after 5 days
<Riddell> this is what happens when I'm away on my archive admin day :)
<Riddell> stdin: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}  should it depend on kopete?
 * Riddell accepts
<stdin> Riddell: shlibs apparently adds kopete anyway: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.1), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.1+really4.1.1), kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.1.1), kopete, libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libkleo4, libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<Riddell> that's clever of it
<apachelogger> kde rev 862623
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=862623&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 862623
<Riddell> ViewVCException: 404 Not Found: Invalid revision
<rgreening> hey
<Riddell> morning rgreening, did you loko at qt 4.4.2?
<Riddell> loko
<Riddell> hmm
<rgreening> Riddell: Yes and no... I started (picked it up again now) last night. I had a look at the configure and saw no differences. I was able to cpy/update the debian dir and debuild -S it. So, just gotta actually build it.
<rgreening> Riddell: that's gonna start now
<rgreening> Riddell: so, hopefully not to long to buld/test/debdiff for ya
 * rgreening thinks I'm eventually going to need to upload deb on my own.... :P
<Riddell> not long?  I think you're underestimating how large Qt is :)
<knome> Riddell, if he is awfully talented?
<Riddell> or has a build cluster
<rgreening> Riddell: lol. It's been a while since Gentoo, but I remember Qt taking some time to build... let's see what happens on my system
<rgreening> no cluster... though I could easily enough I guess... hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: did you have a chance to look at the qtjambi stuff I sent?
<Riddell> rgreening: not yet I'm afraid
<rgreening> Riddell: k. I'll work on making the "proper" control file. That's still not done. The rules file is mostly complete. Made some notes in it.
<rgreening> Riddell: I think phonon may simply be out for the time being. Unless you can make it play nice with KDE phonon_gstreamer and libphonon (or libphononexperimental)
<Riddell> yeah, fair enough
<rgreening> Riddell: Which is the "correct qt src archive". I had assumed it was qt-x11-opensource-src. However, I extracted the one from 4.4.1 we use and the dir was qt-all-opensource-src. Does it make a difference?
<Riddell> I can never remember
<Riddell> copy what debian do :)
<rgreening> hmm...
<apachelogger> rgreening: you are packaging qt 4.4.2?
<rgreening> apachelogger: gonna give it a shot. Looks like it should be straight forward.
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: you shoudl merge the packaging with debian ;-)
<apachelogger> or poke me when you are done, so that I do the merge
<rgreening> apachelogger: ? what do you mean?
<Riddell> that's not a requirement post merge freeze
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll poke you and riddell... :) np
<apachelogger> Riddell: Scott reminded us that the later we remerge with debian the more work it's gonna be
<rgreening> let you both duke it out
 * apachelogger points out that the kjava thing is buggy
<Riddell> apachelogger: the more often we merge with debian without a paticular reason the more work it's going to be and the more chance of introducing bugs :)
<apachelogger> also true
 * apachelogger needs an own opinion on merges
<rgreening> *opinions for sale* *get them while they're hot*
 * Hobbsee steals all the opinions, and runs away with them
 * rgreening has secretly added dye packs to the opinions *splat*
<apachelogger> Oo
 * Hobbsee puts the opinions in the freezer, freezes them, and removes the dye packs.
<Hobbsee> thwarted!
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> you've done this before I see
 * Hobbsee attacks rgreening with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ for trying.
<Hobbsee> no, i haven't - but I work in retail, and people tell me these things.
<rgreening> *duck*
<rgreening> hehe
<Hobbsee> OTOH, I *have* disabled the security for dvds with a butter knife.
<rgreening> lol
<Hobbsee> (without breaking the case)
 * rgreening shouts *REBEL*
<Hobbsee> it was bought from our compeditors, i was at a friends place, and they were shut for the night.
<Hobbsee> and we wanted to watch the movie.
<Hobbsee> whta can you do?
<Hobbsee> (and don't say "attempt to open it.  fail.  then bitch at the customer service person the next day, as they can't open it, because you broke the lock system)
<Hobbsee> er, s/you/they/
<Hobbsee> er #2:  incorrect replacement.  it is you.
<Hobbsee> :)
<echidnaman> Riddell: well, we seemed to have merged with debian for the qt4 backports to the KDE4 ppa (Debian ver is higher than current Debian ver in Intrepid)
 * JontheEchidna thinks there's a bug about that
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/ubuntu-restricted-extras_19_to_20.diff
<Riddell> apachelogger: groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell: we will have to add java settings to default-settings because of kde bug 171333
<ubottu> KDE bug 171333 in general "[konqueror] java executable not found out of the box" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171333
<apachelogger> considering I find the branch ;-)
 * txwikinger whishes a good morning from Canada
<Riddell> apachelogger: uploaded.  ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: say hello to the Canadians
<txwikinger> Riddell: I will do
<rgreening> go Canada!
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> Do you know if we have any Kubuntu promotion going on the Linuxfest in Toronto?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: nothing official so far
<apachelogger> txwikinger: feel free to organize something ;-)
<txwikinger> Well, I already give a presentation
<rgreening> with pbuilder, how do I get it to install the required deps in the pbuilder env
<txwikinger> Some guys from the LUG here asked me for T-shirts
<apachelogger> rgreening: it does automagically
<apachelogger> rgreening: considering you have the necessary deps in debian/control
<rgreening> oh... hmmm... let me try again. maybe did somethnig wrong
<apachelogger> txwikinger: we don't exactly have shirts yet
<apachelogger> txwikinger: we are trying to get some though ... featuring a possible new slogan
<apachelogger> rgreening: did you debuild the source package? and did you try pbuilding the right dsc file?
 * apachelogger is wondering why branching kubuntu-default-settings takes that long
<rgreening> apachelogger: I did it wrong last night. Got it working now. Thanks.
<Riddell> we did have t-shirts, they sold out
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's we?
<rgreening> KDW: cmake'ing things better
<rgreening> s/KDW/KDE
<apachelogger> Riddell: the marketing doods ;-)
<apachelogger> did you actually read the marketing meeting minutes?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is normal behaviour
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what is?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kdelibs-data contains crystalsvg, as does kdeartwork-theme-icon I think
<Nightrose> ah that one
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> so they conflict, making amarok uninstallable if the latter is installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, it mostly was that we need a real slogan and we might want to do a community competition to find a good one
<apachelogger> the winner gets a t-shirt with the slogan and the logo
<apachelogger> which could be offered by canonical in the merch shop
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds interesting.  does anyone in canonical know about it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ryanakca said he is going to ask
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could probably drop crystalsvg from kdeartwork-theme-icon
<apachelogger> probably makes sense
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well however it is going to be done I think it would be good to allow to have both installed at the same time
<txwikinger> apachelogger: When do I have those shirts here?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: 6 months
<txwikinger> Too late
<apachelogger> txwikinger: we don't even have a slogan yet
<txwikinger> Linuxfest is in October
<apachelogger> nah, no way we are going to make that
<txwikinger> well.. shall I sell ubuntu shirts instead?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please move the bug to kdeartwork and assign it to me, I will take a look
<Nightrose> apachelogger: alright
<Nightrose> thanks
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is damage promotion :P
<txwikinger> Well.. people here want something ;p
<txwikinger> What is the problem with the wiki?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you could become 24/7 artist and do kubuntu paintings
<txwikinger> I can't login
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I ain't no artist
<txwikinger> yesterday someone wanted to make a salesperson out of me, today an artist
<apachelogger> txwikinger: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=3013
<apachelogger> ubuntu - ubuntu
<txwikinger> Is it against the Human Rights Act to be forced to use FF?
<Riddell> txwikinger: you're in Canada.  Your Human Rights are controlled by the US now.
<txwikinger> Riddell: No... they have a Charter of Rights here too
<Riddell> see, you've lost your sense of irony already :)
<apachelogger> lol
<txwikinger> ROFL
<txwikinger> Riddell: I still have to regain it.. after such a long time in England ;p
<rgreening> Cacada is going to buy the states after all the banks devalue the property there
<rgreening> s/Cacada/Canada
<rgreening> Then sell it on e-bay
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: latest kubuntu-default-settings ships 3 bug fixes
<Riddell> ships?
<txwikinger> rgreening: Right, the Can-$ is already pair to the US-$
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> now we have the monopoly moneh
<rgreening> Riddell: to temp remove a patch, I can simply remove it from the series file without deleting if from the patches dir (correct)?
<apachelogger> Riddell: includes, holds, well, it would be fixing 3 bugs if you were uploading it ;-)
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> kk
<Riddell> rgreening: make sure it's unapplied before you do
<rgreening> ok
<NCommander> morning Riddell
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> how goes it?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, btw,4.4.2 > 4.4.1, so we wouldn't really need to merge at all
<JontheEchidna> true
<Riddell> NCommander: ok, battling with NM again
<NCommander> New Maintainer?
<rgreening> I feel like the guy in the Duncan Donuts commercials... "time to cmake qt". build, patch fail. Remove patch. Build... :)
<Riddell> network-manager
 * rgreening hates k-n-m at the moment.
<txwikinger> Well.. I am fixing to become more Canadian and get a local driver's licence... Have fun guys!
<rgreening> gl
<txwikinger> rgreening: Thanks.. need it with my Amp
<txwikinger> rgreening: Thanks.. need it with my Amblyopia
 * rgreening searches wp:
<rgreening> wow.. never knew lazy eye had a real medical term/condition. learn something new everyday.
<txwikinger> Well.. lazy eye is not a correct description anyway :D
<rgreening> I know... :)
<txwikinger> later
<rgreening> I have a lazy something else
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> l*r
<davmor2> Riddell: Where is the Kubuntu alpha 6 announcement?
<Riddell> davmor2: somewhere on my todo list
<davmor2> Not at the top ;)
<rgreening> anyone else have issues with gpg signing periodically? sometimes when I enter the passphrase it fails.
 * apachelogger thinks davmor2 wants to write the announcement ;-)
 * davmor2 slaps apachelogger hard for having a death wish ;)
<apachelogger> we certainly need a new text producer dood
 * jussi01 thinks davmor2 rocks!!! (and thanks for doing the studio testing :D )
 * davmor2 is just gladd someone else I think sbeattie did the xubuntu alt i386 tests so I had time too :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so I spoke too soon on the qt build. HAHA. Didn't realize the significant # of patches that there are. Going through them to verify is going to take a bit longer.
<Riddell> rgreening: most of the patches are from qt-copy, you may well find they've been updated or removed from svn http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/patches/
<rgreening> yeah. found two so far.
<rgreening> Riddell: 10_config_tests_fixes.diff - last hunk fails - appears unnecessary - should I rename patch or simply correct and keep same name?
<rgreening> Riddell: think I'll rename -r2.diff
<Riddell> rgreening: just keep the same name
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> Riddell: been able to elim 5 or so patches
<Riddell> rgreening: all applied upstream?
<rgreening> yep
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: hows it going?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: good
<Artemis_Fowl> but I have no time at all
<seele> school?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> so I was thinking of just releasing a new version just for the bugfixes
<seele> ok, sounds good
<Artemis_Fowl> since I have no time to do any more improvemenets
<seele> i dont know if features could get added at this time anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> I think it would require a feature exception but since it contains only bugfixes it will be ok
<seele> ok cool
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: btw have you thought of a new password-workflow?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: no, i havent had time to work on much kde stuff this week because of work
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so now I've checked the patches, I can finally start building qt.. lol. Any estimate on time to quild it on a 1.67Hz celeron with 2Gig RAM?
<Riddell> couple of hours?
<rgreening> ok, sweet. I'll let you know how it goes then
<rgreening> building now
<jussi01> hrm, just installed qt4-designer from the members ppa fro hardy... cant get it to start. anyone seen this?
<stdin> I'm running designer now, so no :)
<jussi01> ohh.. it segfaults...
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48341/
<stdin> I get all that, except the segfault
<jussi01> hrm
<stdin> see what gdb has to say?
<jussi01> ok, dont laugh, but please tell me how to use gdb...
<stdin> I thought you may as ;)
<stdin> run "gdb designer" to start
<stdin> then type "run" to get designer starting, it should then segfault somewhere, type "bt" to get a backtrace
<stdin> then "c" then "q" to finally exit gdb
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48343/
<stdin> jussi01: what does "dpkg -l | grep qt4" show?
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48344/
<stdin> well, doesn't look like an installation issue
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> the only really non standard thing here is I have fglrx from envy...
<jussi01> (although I wish I knew how to revert)
<stdin> jussi01: what's the md5sum of /usr/lib/libQtDesignerComponents.so.4.4.1? could be a bad download
<stdin> 76fa42e5fb25c082724ad076f8a26e8c  /usr/lib/libQtDesignerComponents.so.4.4.1
<jussi01> 76fa42e5fb25c082724ad076f8a26e8c  /usr/lib/libQtDesignerComponents.so.4.4.1
<jussi01> nope
<stdin> have you tried the "windows fix" yet?
<jussi01> no?
<jussi01> which is?
<jussi01> restart?
<jussi01> hehe
<stdin> yeah :p or just logout/in
<jussi01> brb
<stdin> I've (had to) reboot since the update
<stdin> so I don't know if that has anything to do with it
<jussi01> stdin: nope. still broken. weird
<jussi01> is it possible its missing a dep?
<stdin> the only things I have that you don't are "qt4-dev-tools" and "qt4-doc"
<stdin> oh, and libqt4-dbg
<apachelogger> jussi01: do you have firefox installed?
<jussi01> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> jussi01: hardy?
<jussi01> yes
<apachelogger> jussi01: please try http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17764996/mozilla-plugin-plasma_0.1~git20080918-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3_i386.deb
<apachelogger> you should be able to test it if you access /usr/share/doc/mozilla-plugin-plasma/examples/plasma.html in firefox
<jussi01> apachelogger: that gives me "plasma!!!!" and a plugin install thing, which finds no plugins
<apachelogger> jussi01: did you restart firefox?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> (not the first time, but when I tried again same thing)
<stdin> apachelogger: ^ same for me
<stdin> and about:plugins doesn't show it
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it probably wouldn't work anyway
 * apachelogger senses 4.2 dependency
<jussi01> doh!!
<rgreening> 4.4.2 on the way soonish
<rgreening> doh.. nm
<rgreening> I was thinking Qt and not KDE
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Anyone got a KDE4.2 PPA started for pre-release?
<Tm_T> I'm on 4.2 world already, iu
<rgreening> got debs or SVN?
<Tm_T> I build daily from svn
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> adventurous
<rgreening> :)
<Tm_T> not really (:)
<DreadKnight> how the heck do i install deb files in kubuntu kde4 mix ?
<goatsocks> dpkg -i
<Tm_T> wajig install /path/to/package ?
<apachelogger> !neon | rgreening
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neon
<apachelogger> uh
<Tm_T> aww
<apachelogger> oh
<rgreening> lol
<Tm_T> son, fix it
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> no time
 * apachelogger gotta investigate something
<DreadKnight> how stupid.. deb files opened with the useless ark-kde4
<DreadKnight> had to manually install gdebi-kde4
<apachelogger> jussi01: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel ;-)
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: intrepid?
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: kde4 mix hardy
<DreadKnight> can't even manage to install intrepid...
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure we had gdebi-kde4 in the cd seed
<jussi01> apachelogger: nice work!!
 * apachelogger reads createTar() started with component: amarok-nightly-qt
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: did an apt-cache search and there is not even gdebi-kde4 there btw
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> !package gdebi-kde4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DreadKnight> gdebi, gdebi-core and gdebi-kde
<stdin> you want !info probably
<apachelogger> !info gdebi-kde4
<ubottu> Package gdebi-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<DreadKnight> xD
<apachelogger> stdin: alias that
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> there is no such package
<DreadKnight> and gdebi-kde is damn slow on one of my boxes... eats the crap out of the cpu
<apachelogger> gdebi is used, and that is pretty much in the cd seed
<DreadKnight> perhaps a bug; gdebi (on gnome) is a breeze
<apachelogger> perhaps
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: backport gdebi-kde4 to hardy? ^^
<apachelogger> there is no gdebi-kde4 in intrepid either
<DreadKnight> erm
<apachelogger> jussi01, JontheEchidna, stdin: suggestions about what I could be blogging?
<DreadKnight> also, bought a tablet pc recently... and the out of the box config for tablet pc's plain sucks; could be improved dramatically with few changes; plenty of similar how-to's on the net in order to hack your way.. like wtf...
<jussi01> apachelogger: about quassel of course :D
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: you could buy me one as well, then I would probably make it behave smoother
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: i have suggestions on how the experience can be improved; could buy you a beer :-)
 * apachelogger can't really do anything without such a device :P
<rgreening> I'm getting a Pandora
<DreadKnight> even if wacom-tools are installed; the devices are not added to xorg.conf
<rgreening> Ubuntu is going on it
<DreadKnight> and there is a bug, when rotating screen with krandrtray doesn't rotates the coordonates maping for the stylus
<DreadKnight> also creating a right-click for the stylus using the button or mapping the hardware keys by having some handy application around; manage to map the button to right click using a start-up bashbin script i recall, but didn't had enough pacience to map keys
 * rgreening patiently waiting for Qt4.4.2 to finish building....
<digistyl3> hi guys, i just bought a dell studio 15 and i'm running intrepid on it
<digistyl3> how can i check if it has excesive load/unload cycles?
<smarter> digistyl3: uptime?
<smarter> If i correctly understand your question
<smarter> it shows the system load for the past 1, 5 and 15 minutes
<digistyl3> smarter: uptime 9 miutes
<astraljava> I thought it was about the hard drive aggressive unload cycling for maximum power saving. :)
<digistyl3> load average 0.01, 0.23, 0.20
<digistyl3> smarter: should i use this guide for intrepid?
<digistyl3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement#How to get disks idleing correctly (without excessive load cycling)
<astraljava> So it was about it after all.
<astraljava> From that page:"Current state in intrepid (ubuntu 8.10) is..."
<digistyl3> http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Known_issues#How_to_determine_whether_a_machine_has_this_problem
<digistyl3> i need to install smartmontools on the laptop
<digistyl3> i'll brb, because i have to plug in the network cable
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bugs maybe? We could always use help there
<JontheEchidna> and Suse is calling for volunteers for a bug triage soon
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: tell me about kde revision 862734
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JontheEchidna> kde revision 862734
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 862734
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=862734&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 862734
<JontheEchidna> dumb bot
<DreadKnight> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't works for me
<DreadKnight> every kde editor i try, evem with kdesu
<DreadKnight> don't want to use vim ffs
<JontheEchidna> in hardy?
<DreadKnight> yeah
<DreadKnight> kde4 mix
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> sudo/kdesudo etc doesn't play nice with the custom path for kde4 binaries
<JontheEchidna> it's an issue in Intrepid
<JontheEchidna> *isn't
<DreadKnight> i see
<DreadKnight> think it's going to work; thanks xD
<DreadKnight> worked with kdesu
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so a few hours later and the build fails in the debian/ruls
<rgreening> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/include/qt4/Qt/qatomic_windows.h': No such file or directory
<rgreening> dang
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: remove that file from the -dev package's .install file and debuild -nc
<JontheEchidna> (-nc is no clean)
<rgreening> debuild?
<JontheEchidna> isn't that how you're building the package?
<rgreening> no, pbuilder
<rgreening> can I do same with pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> uh yeah, if you had some scripts
<rgreening> to continue
<rgreening> this was what I ran: sudo pbuilder --build qt4-x11_4.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you need to pimp out your pbuilder hookers
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I just started using pbuilder today
<rgreening> haha
 * rgreening man pbuilder
<goatsocks> i think it's in the pbuilder guide, not sure about the manpage
<JontheEchidna> yeah, apachelogger has several handy hooks for things like this
<goatsocks> i recall it was fairly simple to set up
<JontheEchidna> like, it will dump you to the chroot's console if the build fails
<rgreening> yeah.. cause this took 2.5 hours to crap out.
<JontheEchidna> so you can modify stuff without having to do everything again
<rgreening> and I really don't want to have to wait 2.5 more
<goatsocks> rgreening: you need extra iron
<rgreening> oh no.....
 * rgreening crys
 * goatsocks hands rgreening a vitamin
<rgreening> -> removing directory /var/cache/pbuilder/build//6999 and its subdirectories
<rgreening> grrrr
<JontheEchidna> yeah, too late now :(
 * rgreening bangs head against brick wall
<rgreening> *rinse*repeat*
<rgreening> dam
<rgreening> I guess I should have run --login instead...
<rgreening> so, in pbuilder in the login env, do I run debuild in there?
<rgreening> Riddell: around?
<rgreening> Riddell: some of the header files have changed and the .install files need updating. How did you gen the file list? I want to verify b4 I spend another couple of hours re-building
 * rgreening rebuilding qt again... doh
<digistyl3> does anyone use pppoe on their internet?
<digistyl3> i've configured my network with pppoeconf
<digistyl3> but network manager sais i'm not connected to the internet
<digistyl3> and firefox starts in offline mode
<digistyl3> pidgin too
<digistyl3> it's so annoying :|
<goatsocks> digistyl3: this is a dev channel, #kubuntu for support ;)
<digistyl3> well it's in the development release
<goatsocks> digistyl3: this isn't exactly end user support for dev releases either, more for discussion of development, not use ;)
<digistyl3> goatsocks: ok, clear :)
<goatsocks> digistyl3: however, if there's a bug in intrepid's pppoe then this is definitely the place to talk about it ;)
<digistyl3> goatsocks: i think this is a networkmanager bug, because it doesn't recognize the pppoe connection
<digistyl3> and other programs rely on networkmanager for network status information, like pidgin and firefox
<goatsocks> digistyl3: i didn't think ppoe was finished in nm, you might wanna search launchpad on that
<digistyl3> i'll brb
<digistyl3> goatsocks: is this the blueprint for that?
<digistyl3> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/network-manager-pptp
<digistyl3> i see it's not implemented :|
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-20
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pimp them?
<groo> hi/2 al..
<groo> i want to join the kubuntu bugs team, what should i do?
<groo> actually just did, is john around?
<apachelogger> groo: doesn't seem like it
 * apachelogger should write an intro page for kubuntu-bugs
<groo> apachelogger: ok, i read the wiki, i have a launchpad account, know my way around deb apckages, im a getdeb contributor for more then a year... what can i do to help you guys?
<apachelogger> groo: I'd suggest taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<_Groo_> ok, gonna check that,. what is the easiest way to talk to more experienced packagers? through here?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> _Groo_: currently it makes most sense to find "important" bugs which should be fixed for 8.10 and bring them to JontheEchidna's or my attention
<apachelogger> or you can just go ahead and fix them :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you give me an example of an important bug?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it doesnt have to be a new one.. just an example of the gravity of the bug and such
<_Groo_> brb, just a sec
<apachelogger> _Groo_: bug 270114 bug 268531 bug 182215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270114 in qt4-x11 "Qt 4 Intrepid packages have lower version than Hardy PPA ones" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268531 in k3b "Package upgrade removes k3b's extracodecs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182215 in kdenetwork "kde4 Kopete - Jabber SSL Error" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182215
<apachelogger> _Groo_: generally anything that could affact a lot of people
<_Groo_> ahh the first is kinda easy to fix at the first sight... forgot to put a x:number above the old in the changelog?
<_Groo_> eehehe even betterm, the revision number is lower that the one in ppa :D
<_Groo_> ok, and after i found a bug, can i pull it to myself via launchpad, or i fix it and imediatly tell you guys here?
<_Groo_> i fixed the second bug in my own build.. the kdelib changed numbers.. the package needs a replace: tag
<apachelogger> well, if you want to fix it, assing the bug to yourself, prepare a debdiff, attach it to the bug and subscribe the affected sponsor team
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahh you touched the soft spot.. the ONLY thing i dont know how to do yeat is how to create a damn debdiff..
<apachelogger> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > old-to-new.diff
<_Groo_> hmmm ok, do you have a tutorial just for the sake of documentation
<_Groo_> a link i mean.. wiki... whatever
 * DreadKnight strugles to map his stylus button to right-click
<apachelogger> _Groo_: search in the wiki :P
<apachelogger> !debdiff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff
<apachelogger> ubottu: dood, you really need to work on that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> excuses, nothing but excuses
<_Groo_> aheuaheuhae
<_Groo_> ok, im gonna do my homework :D
<_Groo_> brb
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well , gotta go home.. gonna start helping asap.. see ya all
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/k3b_1.0.5-1ubuntu5_to_ubuntu6.diff
<apachelogger> Riddell: needs a backport to hardy as well
<apachelogger> vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=powerdevil
<NCommander> apachelogger, can you please hit me
 * apachelogger hits NCommander
<NCommander> I'm complinating writing a brainf*** compiler :-P
<apachelogger> Oo
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Brainf*** to x86 ASM
<NCommander> If that doesn't say WTF, I dunno what does
<apachelogger> lol
 * NCommander notes PE files are cool
<NCommander> Oh geeze
<NCommander> That's WRONG
<NCommander> Windows can download and load DLLs across the internet on the fly
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> In the LoadDLL section of the PE file
<NCommander> You put \\*webdavserver*\*dll*
<NCommander> And the dymanic loader loads it o_o;
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, what do I pimp
<NCommander> http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html - Wow
<apachelogger> bug 184068 vs. bug 185798 .. interesting enough users no duplicate them selfs? :S
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184068 in kdebase "Request dolphin-actions" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185798 in kubuntu-meta "Dolphin servicemenus creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185798
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: rgreening needs the list-missing and dump-to-console-on-fail
 * apachelogger should create a bzr branch with all his fancy helpers :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bookmark http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/phooks/
<apachelogger> list-missing is indeed out-of-date
<apachelogger> better
<Lex79> apachelogger: where is kubuntu alpha 6 iso for testing, please?
<Lex79> ok, found it
<vorian> apachelogger: ack'd
<vorian> i love powerdevil
<yao_ziyuan> i'm playing with kubuntu intrepid alpha 6 in virtualbox
<yao_ziyuan> it seems adept 3.0 doesn't have an icon
<jussi01> sigh...
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know why you're doing this: the Oxygen color scheme is already bright, and kubuntu intrepid is making it even brighter
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I find this distrubing
<apachelogger> a lot
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 270704 needs an ack ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270704 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] powerdevil" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270704
<jeroen-> I want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, but is it ready enough; so my kde3-settings will be imported in kde4?
<blizzz> has someone more information about kubuntu specific news to intrepid alpha?
<blizzz> jtechidna maybe?
<blizzz> and does this pam framework thing also effects us?
<jtechidna> blizzz: I don't really know of very many kubuntu specific news, except maybe bugfixes
<blizzz> so theres nothing worthy to note in particular?
<jeroen-> again (nobidy answered):  I want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, but is it ready enough; so my kde3-settings will be imported in kde4?
<astraljava> jeroen-: I don't use KDE currently, but the basic rule applies; if you really care about your settings and other data, don't upgrade to a devel release.
<astraljava> jeroen-: Whatever you decide to do, please recall to backup all valuable data.
<jeroen-> astraljava: well I know that
<astraljava> jeroen-: Ok good, just needed to be sure. :)
<jeroen-> astraljava ans others: it's about this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion#Migration
<mcas> jtechidna: will there be a news about the alpha6 release of intrepid?
<seele> adept notifier still crashes in alpha6? or is that just knotifier?
<blizzz> mcas: i asked him before ;)
<seele> blizzz: i think he said it's on his todo also ;P
<seele> er, on Riddell's todo
<blizzz> hwell
<blizzz> jt told me there are bugfixes mostly
<seele> did we have anything that needed a feature exception?
<blizzz> i don't know, but i was not very present the last week
<seele> me neither, hehe
<seele> too much irl work to do :(
<blizzz> same here
<blizzz> two study projects have to be finished and a term paper to be written
<jjesse> i am unable to get to bugs.kde.org can anyone verify?
<jjesse> or is it bug.kde.org?
<knome> i can verify
<jjesse> you can't get to it?
<knome> can't get to it :)
<mcas> i have the same problem :-/
<jussi01> !downfor | jjesse
<ubottu> jjesse: To check whether or not a website is really down, please use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires Javascript) instead of polling the channel. Thank you!
<jjesse> jussi01: lol thanks
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> that factoid comes across a bit harsh...
<knome> Huh? doesn't look like a site on the interwho.
<jussi01> knome: what?
<knome> said the site
<jussi01> oh... :D
<jtechidna> mcas: depends on if somebody writes one I guess
<jtechidna> jjesse: it's down for me too
<mcas> techbase is down, too
<blizzz> userbase killed it all
<blizzz> ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-21
<digistyl3> is automounting removed from intrepid?
 * apachelogger just came home from last night's party-ing
<seaLne> apachelogger: party monster! :)
<Werdna> hi all
<mcas> hi Werdna
<Werdna> I'm interested in contributing to some KDE apps (specifically kopete), and I'm trying to get my build environment set up. is there a guide on this around somewhere?
<Werdna> supposedly I need to set all kinds of environment vars and so on.
<seaLne> Werdna: you might want to look at http://kdesvn-build.kde.org/ as a simple way of getting an uptodate copy of kde built
<Werdna> hmm
<Werdna> If I'm interested in doing development, maybe that isn't the best tool.
<Arby> Werdna: is http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started closer to what you want?
<Werdna> Arby: techbase is down.
<Arby> not here it isn't
<Werdna> 09:37 < wstephenson> Werdna: techbase is back up
<Werdna> ah, or not :P
 * Werdna looks.
<mcas> bugs.kde.org is back, too
 * Lex79 is away: Per ora assente
<yao_ziyuan> maybe this is a bug:
<yao_ziyuan> i've downloaded the kubuntu intrepid alpha 6 alternate installer iso
<yao_ziyuan> i mounted it at /mnt/cdrom
<yao_ziyuan> and i try to apt-cdrom -m -d /mnt/cdrom add
<yao_ziyuan> the first error returned is:
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: have you reported it?
<yao_ziyuan> E: Could not open file /mnt/cdrom/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<yao_ziyuan> this is because the actual file in the iso is called Packages.gz
<yao_ziyuan> how do i fix it?
<Hobbsee> oh, that bug.
<Hobbsee> i'm fairly sure that's already reported, against apt.
<yao_ziyuan> i want to upgrade from hardy to intrepid using this iso (without a burner)
<Hobbsee> i thought that it was fixed - if it's not now, it certainly should be soon.
<Hobbsee> oh, of course, you're using an old apt.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using the new apt
<yao_ziyuan> with the new adept 3.0
<Hobbsee> from intrepid?
<Hobbsee> bug #255545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255545 in apt "requires uncompressed Packages files on CDs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255545
<yao_ziyuan> my apt version is apt 0.7.14ubuntu4 for i386 compiled on Aug  5 2008 22:20:54
<Hobbsee> well, seeing as the version that fixes it is 0.7.14ubuntu6, you'll be using an old apt.
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> how to update to the latest apt?
<Hobbsee> install it from intrepid -  but i'll bet that pulls in other dependancies too, and may make your upgrade difficult.
<Hobbsee> hardy and below used the uncompressed packages files.  intrepid uses the compressed versions, and thus, has the updated apt to handle it.
<yao_ziyuan> is there an online repository providing the latest apt?
<Hobbsee> archive.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> where the rest of intrepid's repositories are?
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm still in hardy
<yao_ziyuan> i need probably a .deb file that installs apt for me
<Hobbsee> along with any other dependancies.  which will make it difficult.
<yao_ziyuan> i also have another idea
<yao_ziyuan> download the intrepid hd-installer files for grub
 * Hobbsee puts it on the radar to check
<yao_ziyuan> and boot to this hd-installer, select the iso
<yao_ziyuan> but my question is:
<yao_ziyuan> will the hd-installer let me "upgrade" my hardy rather than wiping it out?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea.
<Hobbsee> but thankyou for pointing out a valid bug, which I don't think we were aware of so far.
<Hobbsee> (the fact that the unfixed apt is still in hardy)
<yao_ziyuan> can you put a fixed apt in hardy repos now?
<Hobbsee> define now?
<yao_ziyuan> i have yet another idea: extract the iso to a directory and manually compress that Packages file to Packages.gz
<yao_ziyuan> now is now
<Hobbsee> On balance, no.
<Hobbsee> Apt is a tricky package, adn there are SRU procedures to make sure things do not regress.
<Hobbsee> it requires rebuilds of a whole lot of other stuff.
<yao_ziyuan> does this work? "extract the iso to a directory and manually compress that Packages file to Packages.gz"
<Hobbsee> also, it is not a good practice to accept one's own uploads.
<Hobbsee> i would think so - but i'd expect you'd need to remake the directory into an iso afterwards, and mount that.
 * Hobbsee wonders if that would affect the md5sums, etc.
<yao_ziyuan> can't i just use that directory as the "mount point"?
<Hobbsee> if it will let you, then probably.
<yao_ziyuan> md5sum... sigh
<Hobbsee> but it may still whine about the md5sums - if it checks them.
<yao_ziyuan> i should renew the md5sum too
<Hobbsee> i'd guess you may have to.  But you can try it without, first.
 * yao_ziyuan retreats
<yao_ziyuan> my current apt was installed by a ppa.launchpad.net repos which provides adept 3
<yao_ziyuan> "mornfall"
<JontheEchidna> apt isn't adept
<JontheEchidna> oh, he left
<dr-p3pper> were the daily builds of kubuntu+1 fixed? i tried on two different dates a few weeks back and both were broken, errored out on "installing packages"
<LeeJunFan> Is the release date for ubuntu late enough that we'll be getting kde 4.1.2 in intrepid, which releases on oct 3?
<JontheEchidna> yes, Intrepid will get 4.1.2
<LeeJunFan> JontheEchidna: thanks.
<dr-p3pper> who works on the daily builds?
<mcas> JontheEchidna, ping
<Hobbsee> dr-p3pper: the alpha 6 images certainly worked.
<dr-p3pper> Hobbsee: can i get a link to those images you are talking about?
<Hobbsee> dr-p3pper: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-September/000487.html
<jeroen-> how to upgrade from hardy to current intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> jeroen-: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release should work
<jeroen-> JontheEchidna: yes that is what I was looking for
<jeroen-> thansk
<NCommander> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, how goes it?
<JontheEchidna> pretty ok
<NCommander> I now have a shiny @kubuntu.org email :-)
<JontheEchidna> nice :)
<NCommander> yes, it is shiny
<NCommander> I need a @xubuntu.org one now to complete the set
 * JontheEchidna updated his .bashrc for his @kubuntu.org email Friday
<JontheEchidna> Oh and lookit: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SNZc915qETI/AAAAAAAAACA/TJGGg7i-924/s1600-h/kde4gnome.png
<JontheEchidna> I found a new plasmoid on kde-look and was able to complete it: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/power-of-plasma.html
<JontheEchidna> [11:45:04] <JontheEchidna> Oh and lookit: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SNZc915qETI/AAAAAAAAACA/TJGGg7i-924/s1600-h/kde4gnome.png
<JontheEchidna> [11:45:41] <JontheEchidna> I found a new plasmoid on kde-look and was able to complete it: http://jtechinda.blogspot.com/2008/09/power-of-plasma.html
<Jucato> JontheEchidna: "The widget theme is Oxygen Connections, my theme." <-- I think you meant Plasma or Desktop theme
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * Jucato was foolishly looking for a widget style in the screenshot :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> it is pretty cool what you can do with plasma though
<Jucato> it is. that spacer alone is something people have probably been looking for. I know I have :)
<Jucato> just too lazy to do it myself :P
 * JontheEchidna goes to his dad's birthday lunch
<claydoh> hi Jucato!
<Arby> apachelogger: around?
<Arby> apachelogger: I can reproduce bug 254137, what further info do we need for an upstream report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254137 in kdepim "KOrganizer crashes (ASSERT: "dt.isValid()") when exporting a vCalendar (vcs) file" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254137
<rgreening> Riddell: hey.
<Riddell> evening rgreening
<rgreening> Riddell: did you see my e-mail? Qt 4.4.2...
<rgreening> I built and installed the debs fine.
<Riddell> yes thanks, I'll set it building here shortly to check
<Riddell> rgreening: which tar did you use in the end?
<rgreening> qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.2.tar.gz
<rgreening> not the ALL
<rgreening> So, now that works, need to look into Qt Phonon...
 * rgreening wonders if we can make both Qt Phonon and the current one co-exist nicely
<Riddell> I doubt it, it's the same library, just installed two different ways
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll try it :)
<rgreening> Riddell: Oh, what about Mesa. 7.2 is out, will we bump to it?
<Riddell> rgreening: I doubt it, that would be quite intrusive after feature freeze
<Riddell> bryce would be the guy to talk to
<rgreening> hmm... 7.2 is only bug fixing according to the notes and does add in G41 Intel support, which is currently missing. It would be a plus
<rgreening> hmm.. will qt4.4.2 be in?
<Riddell> yep, because I'm confident that's only bugfixes
<Riddell> but a 4.5 wouldn't
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> cool
<jjesse> afternoon
<Riddell> hola
<jjesse> como estas Riddell?
<rgreening> Riddell: how goes the qt4 build process
<jeroen-> I updated to intrepid
<jeroen-> one problem - kde always  boots in a 1600x1280 resolution (word auto as a suffix) - but I want 1280x1024, when I set it, it works, nut the next time the wrong resolution is there again - I only have to go the display settings and the good resolution comes back
<jeroen-> I try to find the hardware settings, but they are not there
<jeroen-> oh btw - I have no xorg.conf
<jeroen-> I deleted it, because the old one would not load
<vorian> nixternal: burn your cloths?
<blizzz> are the occuring issues with the german kde translation for kubuntu via launchpad known?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-14
<shtylman> is amarok broken currently?
<crimsun> it is in my experience
<crimsun> after an upgrade of amarok, you'll need to log out of KDE and back in, else amarok is really, really crippled
<crimsun> e.g., expanding the spinners for local music results in nothing, and dragging and dropping to playlist column results in nothing
<yuriy> Sime_: does bug 403361 look like a problem in the bindings to you or in Qt? (or in the application?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<ryanakca> Oooh, Kubuntu was mentioned on slashdot a few days ago
<ryanakca> shtylman: feel like emailing me your shadedborder.js ? I can't seem to get them to work here...
<shtylman> email
<shtylman> ryanakca: ^
<shtylman> ryanakca: I sent to your gmail
<ScottK> ryanakca: Link?for ./
<spstarr> hmm
 * spstarr feels demotivated right now :/
<ryanakca> ScottK: It was just in passing, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/09/08/1729258/Does-Your-College-Or-University-Support-Linux
<ryanakca> shtylman: thanks
<shtylman> np
<ryanakca> shtylman: Awesomeness, it works, I'll make another fix to the theme and start prodding the sysadmins, Many thanks :d
<ryanakca> :D
<shtylman> ryanakca: cool :)
<ScottK> NCommander: python-qt4 uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<NCommander> ScottK, NP
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> rgreening wrote a manpage manually
<apachelogger> and not even in docbook :S
<apachelogger> Tonio_: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor ./networkmanager.rb -b trunk --no-stat --no-doc --no-tag
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what did you change in it ?
<apachelogger> make it usable for plasma applets in playground :P
 * apachelogger is wondering what the story with rgreening's 
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and what's this script-refactor ?
 * apachelogger continues wondering ...l10n stuff in usb-creator is
<apachelogger> Tonio_: superior design of the extragear-release-script
<apachelogger> although, not superior to the design I mastered up in my head which is going to be refactor2 after which that crap will go to kdesdk so I can stop refactoring
<Tonio_> hehe ok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's great news indeed
<apachelogger> so
<Tonio_> apachelogger: any plans packaging ?
<apachelogger> I need rgreening
<apachelogger> packaging the script>
<apachelogger> ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: packaging networkmanager :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I just implemented the scripting, you take care of the packaging :P
<apachelogger> though I would think that you should just stick to what we have
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yup :)
<apachelogger> because honest to god, 2 source packages renames in one cycle seems to be two too many
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> oha
<Tonio_> apachelogger: happened twice ? I can only recall from one plasma-widget-network-manager to networkmanagement
<apachelogger> rgreening's l10n stuff is wicked
<Tonio_> that's it
<apachelogger> but nifty
<apachelogger> Tonio_: hm, still one too many :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I tend to agree
 * apachelogger happened to think it was something in between
<apachelogger> oh well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll use this to package then
<Tonio_> thanks for the tip
 * apachelogger pokes usb-creator with a goostick
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and thanks for the good work :)
<Riddell> I still have usb-creator i18n on my todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is the story?
<apachelogger> rgreenings messages.sh seems just fine
<apachelogger> actually one would need to remove stuff :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, I've not looked at it
<apachelogger> I'll give it a shot
<apachelogger> though I must say the UI is horribly disabled
<apachelogger> also, last time I mentioned devicekit I have been told it is quite the WIP
<Riddell> don't tell that to gnome, they're all ported to it
<apachelogger> oh wellz poor gnomies
<apachelogger> broken audio and broken hardware handling could turn out bad :P
<Riddell> I've not heard of any problems from them
<apachelogger> there wasn't much complaint about pulse while development either, but in release...
<apachelogger> Riddell: out of the top of our head, is there a way to override the desktop file pot creation?
<Riddell> override what about it?
<Riddell> export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=foo  will set it to foo.pot
<apachelogger> not creating it
<apachelogger> Riddell: should have some option for that
<Riddell> what's the need?
 * apachelogger hooks into cdbs and removes the file after creation
<apachelogger> Riddell: rgreening apparently wants to maintain one pot file ... so he merges the one created from Messages.sh with the regular one and desktop file is handled by the generic python stuff to begin with
<apachelogger> so there is no use for desktop_.pot
<Riddell> ah
 * apachelogger tries
<jussi01> Hrm, I thought the network manager in karmic had been fixed...
 * jussi01 goes to find the bug again...
<jussi01> hrm, I have this issuer, but on the NM icon in the systray (whatever is being used in karmic) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/knetworkmanager/+bug/404309
<apachelogger> meh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404309 in plasma-widget-network-manager "network manager plasmoid connects but shows "disconnected" icon" [Low,Fix released]
<apachelogger> python is a PITA
<jussi01> apachelogger: aawwww.... there there :)
<apachelogger> srsly it is
<apachelogger> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<apachelogger> why does the only hooking example for pydistutils I found look like I dont want to read it?
<apachelogger> http://i.loveruby.net/en/projects/setup/doc/devel.html
<apachelogger> that is how hooking should be done
 * apachelogger continues googling
<apachelogger> Riddell: I give up
<apachelogger> waste of time
<Riddell> shtylman: did you merge in the slideshow?
<Riddell> neversfelde: did you package the new koffice beta?
<Riddell> nixternal: how do I set up the QA questionnaire website?
<ryanakca> shtylman, Riddell: Wiki theme updated, changes: shtylman's JS fix (fixes the table of contents, header lines, etc.), I moved the links on the editbar to the left so that there isn't a massive gap between the hide/show tab and the links, and the rounded container now moves down when the editbar is shown so that it doesn't get hidden.
<Riddell> ryanakca: updated on the live site?
 * ryanakca nods
 * ryanakca sighs, or maybe not. According to the sysadmins, it is, but I don't see the changes here
<Riddell> no I don't either
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anyways, I've asked the sysadmins about it, no reply yet, but I need to catch the bus to school. It might just be a massive cache length or something of the sort. I'll prod them some more tonight...
<ryanakca> If you have the inclination, you can ask the "vanguard" in their channel about it... Cheers :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, it is in staging, but Jaunty packages are still untested
<neversfelde> karmic worked for me and a few others
<Riddell> great, I'll test on jaunty when I'm done patching 15 different versions of kdepim
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> Riddell: I think I can find some Jaunty testers
<neversfelde> apachelogger: shouldn't the kubuntu-firefox-installer install firefox with --no-install-recommends? I saw some people complaining about installing all the recommended packages yesterday
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so they shall complain
<apachelogger> the recommends are recommends for a very good reason, for the better part of them the reason is desktop integration
<apachelogger> so I rather have them moan about how big fat and bloated the firefox install is than firefox not working because mimetypes are messed up etc.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it installs synaptik afair
<apachelogger> shouldn't as soon as master asac makes it recommend apturl|apturl-kde
<apachelogger> where the latter is by default on the CD
<neversfelde> mhh
 * apachelogger stuffs all screensavers in Visit to Flatland
<apachelogger> kde rev 1023278 :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1023278&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1023278
<Riddell> that ubottu command would really benefit from showing the changelog too
<apachelogger> might not yet be available
<apachelogger> just committed
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 9000
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=9000&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 9000 | cleanups and ignoring
<JontheEchidna> ah, that'd be it then
<apachelogger> kde rev 1023278 :D
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1023278&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1023278 | * Add script to update hacks * Update template file for KDE 4 * Add new desktop files as per xscreensaver 5.08
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger shoots kdeartwork bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 310352 needs upstreaming I suppose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310352 in kdeartwork "kscreensaver does not respect SimulateUserActivity dbus method" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310352
<apachelogger> I think we should drop kick kpackage
<apachelogger> I dont feel like triaging bugs for that thing
<JontheEchidna> +1, we have also drop-kicked pieces of crap like knetworkconf
<JontheEchidna> also, upstreaming
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: to debian or KDE?
 * apachelogger is wondering if kpackage does just not work on dpkg or in general
<apachelogger> cause if in general we should either poke the maintainer or in the eye
<apachelogger> or, which is more likely, there aint is no maintainer which means it should go away anyway
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm upstreaming SimulateUserActivity to KDE, sorry for the topic switch
<apachelogger> oh :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, while you are at it, also upstream the kick drop of kpackage :P
<apachelogger> should raise that topic on kde-devel list I suppose
<JontheEchidna> I actually saw something in regards to that on the ml
<JontheEchidna> they say that once kpackagekit gets moved into admin they'll drop-kick kpackage
<apachelogger> well, that makes sense
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> why have it remain there :P
<JontheEchidna> maybe it sucks less for rpm?
 * JontheEchidna is just making random guesses at this point
<apachelogger> I know it once worked back in my suse days
<apachelogger> not all that well, but it worked
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, KDE insists on being source distributor so they should not include any binary package management GUI
<apachelogger> be it kpk or kpackage or adept
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe we should also boot kuser ... is userconfig in yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: userconfig is on the cd, and I think kuser has been relegated to the DVD
<JontheEchidna> since it has LDAP magics
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> so we probably shoud fix0r it a bit
 * apachelogger is wondering how such a small app can have so many source files
<Sput> what, you don't follow the "one file per function" rule?
<apachelogger> more like one file per line
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger>   if (copyskel->isChecked())
<apachelogger>   {
<apachelogger>     mNewUser.setCopySkel(true);
<apachelogger>   }
<apachelogger> bug 379406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379406 in kdeadmin "kuser ignores /etc/skel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379406
<apachelogger> I really do not get that
<apachelogger> if the user decides to not have a skel then kuser will not copy skel it seems
<Riddell> hi rgreening
<Riddell> rgreening: what's the status of usb-creator i18n?
 * apachelogger recommends that rgreening migrates from i18n() to _() and let python sort the pot creation
<rgreening> hey Riddell
<rgreening> I opened a bug, cause there was a piece broken with the intltool (according to pitti
<rgreening> Haven't heard anything back on the bug.
<rgreening> apachelogger: It does for the most part. Problem is how do I do _ with the .ui file... can't that I know of
<rgreening> or maybe someone can help me
<rgreening> cause I am not well versed oin the translations thing.
<rgreening> Riddell or apachelogger: maybe you could download the 0.2.5 source and have a look?
<rgreening> or better yet, get the latest in bzr?
<rgreening> lp:usb-creator
<apachelogger> I did earlier today
<apachelogger> ui extractions should work just fine
<apachelogger> take a look at one of the other ported apps
<apachelogger> ubiquity for example
<rgreening> apachelogger: ubiquity does something strange like walk the xml tree and parse it I believe. way too complex.
<apachelogger> well language-selector then
<rgreening> this SHOULD be trivial
<apachelogger> or software-properties KDE
<apachelogger> otherwise just don't use strings in the UI file
<Riddell> those apps don't use strings in the .ui file
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> convert the UI to py
 * JontheEchidna predicts a lot of setText() in rgreening's future
<rgreening> I refuse to do that.
<rgreening> this SHOULD just work!
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> well, replace pydistutils with cmake
<rgreening> what would that do to the gtk frontend?
<rgreening> same package...
<apachelogger> nothing
<rgreening> hmm....
<apachelogger> cmake is UI agnostic :P
<rgreening> and why would cmake work better here?
<apachelogger> because you can hook into it without having to shoot a bunny
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> rgreening: beatup the whole system
<apachelogger> enhance your Messages.sh to create all the pot
<apachelogger> i.e. replace the whole build_i18n foo from setup.py with Messages.sh, that way you don't have to fiddle with pot merging and run into the problem that the GNOME pot gets generated after the KDE one and thus overwriting it
<rgreening> apachelogger: that's exactly my problem... merging them
<rgreening> hmm....
<neversfelde> Riddell: I found two Jaunty testers, they had no problem with installing koffice.kde4 from staging. So I think we can copy over to beta backports?
<Riddell> neversfelde: groovy, go for it
<rgreening> I'll talk to evand and see about taking your suggestion into practice apachelogger
<rgreening> btw: bug 427358 Riddell and apachelogger was the one I was referring to earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427358 in python-distutils-extra "extracting strings from KDE *.ui files to the POT doesn't work, and needs intltool support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427358
<rgreening> If pitti can fix that, then I do not need to do anything with Messages.sh nor worry about merging. :)  python-distutils-extra is supposed to handle (according to pitti) but he claims something is missing/broken with intltool.
<Riddell> well it has no support for Qt .ui files
<apachelogger> horrid python insanity
<apachelogger> usb-creator needs to be reimplemented in cpp
<apachelogger> or java, mhhh java, then it can also be used on android
<Riddell> I don't think it's a python issue, it's just what happens when you mix gtk and qt
<apachelogger> Riddell: GTK and Qt are both supported by gettext
<neversfelde> ryanakca: would you announce the koffice packages? Same procedure as last time, but it is beta2 now.
<apachelogger> so to me it seems that something else must be the problem
<Riddell> apachelogger: but in different ways
<Riddell> neversfelde, ryanakca: not yet
<Riddell> it's not released until tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: the problem is they have different ways of extracting and accessing the gettext translations
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, did not know it
<Riddell> nothing language specific about it
<neversfelde> ryanakca: so forget it until tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is to be handled by xgettext
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, it's handled by intltool on gnome and the various scripts on KDE
<apachelogger> the scripts on KDE do nothing else than invoke xgettext
<Riddell> intltool likewise, but they're still different tools
<apachelogger> so intltool is dumb and silly?
<apachelogger> I mean, with the KDE scripts you would go like: write Messages.sh that includes a special xgettext line for gtk extraction(or use intltool I suppose) then run extract-messages.sh; done
<Riddell> intltool is too clever, it just works without you having to write scripts.  of course if you have something it doesn't support it needs extra love
<apachelogger> I rather copy n paste scripts than run against walls from time to time
<apachelogger> bug 379399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379399 in kdeadmin "kuser ignores umask when creating homedirs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379399
<apachelogger> user requests removal or rewrite of kuser
<apachelogger> recommended actions anyone?
<ScottK> It's not part of the default install anymore.  "Fix Released"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it still violates policy
<ScottK> Agreed.  Bug should be upstreamed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: to debian?
<ScottK> It's a packaging bug?
<Riddell> to KDE I'd have thought, who should fix it by switching to userconf
<apachelogger> it's a debian integration bug
<Riddell> yuriy: what's the issue with getting userconf in KDE 4.4?
<apachelogger> IMHO that has nothing to do with KDE
<jussi01> WHy not drop it? like we did with other "non-debian" tools (webmin for instance)
<Riddell> I don't think umasks are specific to Debian distros?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, the user is complaining that it does not follow the debian default config
<apachelogger> and that it violates the policy by manually editing stuff
<apachelogger> jussi01: LDAP support is has
<jussi01> apachelogger: come again?
<Riddell> rgreening: catalogue   = "usb-creator-kde"  presumably that needs changed?
<apachelogger> jussi01: userconfig aint got no ldap support, kuser does
<jussi01> ahh
<rgreening> Riddell: oh.. hmm.. could be one issue...
<Riddell> rgreening: fixing
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: the only solution other than removing kuser would be to make it support plugable backends and create one for debian that collects all settings and then executes adduser
<rgreening> Riddell: is catalogue the same as "domain" for translations in the gtk/gnome gettext world?
<apachelogger> or patch kuser
<apachelogger> though if we go there we could as well implement multiple backends
<ScottK> Ask upstream to make it more plug-able....
<apachelogger> is there even an upstream?
<ScottK> kuser is part of kdeadmin
<JontheEchidna> not in my experience
<JontheEchidna> upstream is quite dead
<apachelogger> ScottK: I doubt asking the kdeadmin maintainter would help
<JontheEchidna> no significant code changes in almost a year (something like 8 months)
<ScottK> Even safer to upstream.  No risk of them saying "No.  You fix it."
<rgreening> Riddell: does the desktop file also need a line like: X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=usbcreator for kde? or does that catalogue line do that?
<Riddell> rgreening: it'll need that X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain= line
<rgreening> ok. that's there already. just wondered if it needed something else.
<rgreening> so, the catlalogue then is supposed to be the same as the gettext domain? Riddell?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 379399 if you feel like it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379399 in kdeadmin "kuser ignores umask when creating homedirs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379399
<apachelogger> oh
<rgreening> hmm... who committed their .bzr-builddeb to usb-creator :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: me
<rgreening> and kateconfig?
<apachelogger> silly reported reports duplication
<apachelogger> rgreening: aye
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> care to clean? :)
<rgreening> thanks for the fixes btw apachelogger... :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 379397 it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379397 in kdeadmin "kuser is violating debian policy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379397
<apachelogger> rgreening: clean?
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is intentional
<rgreening> apachelogger: huh?
<apachelogger> 2 spaces indent is less than common round here
<rgreening> apachelogger: those whouldn't be part of the source tree
<apachelogger> and .bzr-builddeb is necessary to merge the freaking tree
<apachelogger> rgreening: bzr builddeb
<rgreening> they should be in your local tree only.
<rgreening> not committed
<apachelogger> rgreening: well remove them if you think so
<rgreening> create but dont bzr add them
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> it has nothing to do with the source :)
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> rgreening: the manpage does not either :P
<apachelogger> actuall a kateconfig got more to do with the source than the manpage
<apachelogger> anyway
<rgreening> apachelogger: its debian policy :)
<apachelogger> I am not even particularly sure that .kateconfig is included in the tar
<apachelogger> rgreening: report a bug I'll upstream :P
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> and circle back to me
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> rgreening: I could move the .kateconfig to each file in the KDE dir
<rgreening> I could buy a plane ticket to europe, track you down and introduce you to my LART L)
<apachelogger> I suppose that would make the policy happy, otherwise I suppose we should file mass removal requests due to policy violation on packages containing vim config tags for example :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart rgreening
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> must be turned off :(
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> kubotu: help config
<kubotu> config module - bot configuration. usage: list, desc, get, set, unset, add, rm
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list
<kubotu> modules: rss, twitter, irc, http, keyword, core, nickserv, auth, encoding, lastfm, log, debug, translator, seen, server, markov, remote, rejoin, send, irclog, factoids, ri, wikipedia, salut, chanserv, greet, plugins, wheelfortune, host, google, autoop
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list plugins
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist, plugins.whitelist, plugins.path
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, insult, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, quiz, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, lart, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug
<apachelogger> kubotu: config rm lart from plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, forecast, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, insult, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, youtube, quiz, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 48 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart rgreening
 * kubotu puts "alias vim=emacs" in rgreening's /etc/profile
<rgreening> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> evil
<rgreening> I need an exorcism now
<apachelogger> at least that
<apachelogger> vrms would be proud though
<rgreening> or maybe its exorcise?
<apachelogger> who knows
<rgreening> like jogging
<rgreening> haha
 * apachelogger notes that usb-creator only creates valid bootors every once in a while
<pgquiles> I'm having trouble updating a stock Jaunty (KDE 4.2.2) to KDE 4.3.1 from kubuntu-ppa/{backports,staging}. Problem is in the KDE 4.2.2 packages /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath used to be in kdebase-worksapce-libs4+5 but in KDE 4.3.x it's in kdebase-workspace-bin and aptitude thinks the that file is in both packages. Should I open a bugreport ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ^^ please fix0r
<neversfelde> I can have a look at it this evening
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do we need a postinst for konsole calling update-alternatives x-terminal-emulator? bug 428616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428616 in kdebase ""failsafe" login fails because konsole_4.3.1-0ubuntu1 lacks postinst script with 'update-alternatives' for x-terminal-emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428616
<pgquiles> neversfelde: thank you
 * apachelogger fixes karmic meanwhile
<JontheEchidna> you are the alternatives master after all ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we did not reach a conclusion on that topic
<apachelogger> the thing is
<neversfelde> pgquiles: would you send me a mail to neversfelde at kubuntu org, so that I do not forget?
<pgquiles> neversfelde: of cours
<pgquiles> e
<neversfelde> thank you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at the point where your login fails it is likely that konsole will not start either
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so that would indicate xterm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the only other case that would cause inlogability is kdm failing which would also disallow failsaving
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so I would tend towards actually using xterm and not x-terminal-emulator
<apachelogger> since xterm will be unaffected from kdelibs b0rkage in either case
<JontheEchidna> sounds logical
<JontheEchidna> ~order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain JontheEchidna.
<rgreening> apachelogger: the usb-creator doen't make kubuntu specific boot keys! It could be eubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, etc... regardless of using the gtk or kde fe. thats whay it's generic ubuntu in the descrion :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde, pgquiles: fixed for jaunty, just needs to be backported
<neversfelde> for Jaunty?
<apachelogger> rgreening: and you expect the user to know that Kubuntu is part of Ubuntu and that Ubuntu is actually also a project and not just a system?
 * JontheEchidna is puzzled at bugs like bug 425626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425626 in kdepim "korganizer crashed with SIGSEGV in KCmdLineArgs::count()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425626
<rgreening> apachelogger: you assume the use will only create kubuntu with kde fe?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: eh, for karmic :D
<neversfelde> k, I will backport it later
<JontheEchidna> bug 355980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355980 in kdepim "kmail crashes in KCmdLineArgs::count() on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355980
<apachelogger> rgreening: I think that a user using KDE will much more likely know Kubuntu being a project than Ubuntu being a super project to Kubuntu
<ScottK> NCommander: Looks like amarok could use some help on armel: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.1.80-0ubuntu1/+build/1239943/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.amarok_2:2.1.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rgreening> apachelogger: this sounds better no... This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from
<rgreening>  Ubuntu CDs (including Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc).
<apachelogger> why not write from CDs?
<pgquiles> apachelogger: thank you. Are you doing the backport?
<apachelogger> like CDs in general
<apachelogger> pgquiles: neversfelde will I suppose
<pgquiles> ok
 * rgreening inserts RUsh CD and attempts to make it bootable...
<rgreening> nope...
<neversfelde> yep, he will :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: CDs based on the Ubuntu foundations stack using the Ubuntu CD building mechanism
<ScottK> apachelogger: Some of the ISOs in question aren't CD size (our netbook one for example)
<JontheEchidna> Rush as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rush_(band) ?
<rgreening> ok, that's way more archaic
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> Rush rules. Canadian legends of rock
<JontheEchidna> good band, a classic
<rgreening> YYZ!
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, either you go straight for what the user knows or you explain in detail what works and what does not
 * ScottK saw them live in concert back when.
<apachelogger> and ScottK got a point
<JontheEchidna> Subdivisions is a personal fav of mine
<apachelogger> CD/DVD images based on the Ubuntu foundations stack, created using the Ubuntu CD building meachanism
<ScottK> IIRC that was the concert where the person next to me got thrown up on by the person in the row behind them.
<JontheEchidna> My parents went to one of those when I was really little. Prob. at the Nissan Pavilion in Virginia
<rgreening> apachelogger: This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from
<rgreening>  Ubuntu CD's and ISO's (including alternatives like Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc).
<JontheEchidna> They have a Test for Echo T-shirt from the concert
<apachelogger> rgreening: nah nah, Kubuntu and Xubuntu are built on teh cdimage server arent they
<rgreening> ?
<ScottK> rgreening: We aren't alternatives to anything.
<apachelogger> that makes it appear is if only those built there are supported
<apachelogger> which is wrong
<apachelogger> rgreening: also, can one really do that from CDs?
<rgreening> ok, fsck.. I am going back to what I started with, Ubuntu
<apachelogger> I find that a bad idea
<rgreening> too bad
<apachelogger> you know what happens when I find something bad, right? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, please triages bugs for kopete_facebook
<rgreening> I rap you on the knuckles
 * ScottK figures the odds of a Canadian following through on threats of violence are low.
<apachelogger> well you know
<apachelogger> the description should state somewhere that it is not working
<apachelogger> keep users informed
 * rgreening believes someone is just being verrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fn difficult this fine monday
<rgreening> file a bug
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> dont care
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have looking at updating the version of that on my todo
<rgreening> there are some issues with recent iso's and not usb-creator. I believe the isos have an issue.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, I only noticed a couple of problems, works quite well otherwise, so if we get those fixed we should be good to go
<rgreening> trying an earlier iso would prove/disprove that
<apachelogger> rgreening: the backend never worked
<rgreening> apachelogger: what error?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> image is broken
<apachelogger> after a couple of runs it magically starts working
<rgreening> apachelogger: what did /tmp/usb-creator.log show?
<Sput> ScottK: now, if apachelogger as an Austrian would making threats of violence, however...
<ScottK> Maybe if I was Lichtenstein.
<apachelogger> austrians dont do threats
<apachelogger> rgreening: dunno, already rebooted
<apachelogger> rgreening: now I am getting a boot error
<apachelogger> well
<rgreening> apachelogger: well, if you can re-produce, then grab that log file and batpaste it somewhere for me
<apachelogger> scratch it
 * apachelogger burns CD
<apachelogger> rgreening: I aint got no working systme currently
<apachelogger> need to get that back on ASAP
<rgreening> Im testing with older iso's now...
<Riddell> rgreening: successfully running in xx locale http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/usbcreator.png
<Riddell> rgreening: it's further complicated by running as root
<rgreening> Riddell: evand is working on policykit integration to remove kdesudo... so presumably that would correct
<Riddell> oh nice
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> Riddell: so, the pots merged fine with your changes?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, that'll go into launchpad, people will translate, langpacks will come along with the right strings, it's all good
<rgreening> awesome. ty ty ty ty ty for helping
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: if you get polkit down, jockey-kde and userconfig need some policykit love
<JontheEchidna> if you feel like it, implementing polkit support in those would be great
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<rgreening> sure, np
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2008/10/22/adminkit-001/
<seele> Tonio moved, didn't he? does he still live in Paris?
<ScottK> seele: He's in Canada now.  I don't know of it's permanent or not.
<seele> ScottK: seriously? Montreal?
<ScottK> I think so.
<JontheEchidna> score another one for the North American comment!
<JontheEchidna> er, continent
<JontheEchidna> comment... ha
<Riddell> apachelogger: your videos don't show up on planet, you may want to add a comment to your blog for planet readers
<apachelogger> Riddell: add a note, cheers
<siegie> kubuntu karmic: knetworkmanager seems to crash everytime, my laptops resume's from standby.
<siegie> is this a know bug?
<Riddell> siegie: try this fresh snapshot http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn1023224-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<siegie> Riddell: Thanks but do you also have a 64 bit version?
<Riddell> siegie: no although with any luck I'll upload it to the archives shortly
<siegie> thx, for the info
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I've added a -dbg package to plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> the new snapshot should fix the resume crash
 * ScottK notices kdepim and evolution building on adjacent armel buildd's and wonders if it's a sign of the apocalypse?
<rgreening> Riddell: I've cleaned up much of the translations in usb-creator now to match existing strings in the po files (i.e. grom the gtk version). So, when new version comes out, we should be in much better shape for translations.
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: ty for helping earlier.
 * ScottK wonders how to translate grom?
<ScottK> i.e. grom the gtk version ....
<rgreening> grom the ftk
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening realizes not only does he suk at translations, but also in his own native language
<ScottK> No doubt too cold up there to type properly.
<rgreening> true. Or it could be I played GH from 3PM until 2AM last night. Wrecked my hands completely on Base.
<jussi01> karmic upgrade here I come...
<neversfelde> jussi01: hope you're not an nvidia user :)
<jussi01> neversfelde: is nvidia borked in karmic atm?
 * jussi01 is still downloading... can still cancel...
<neversfelde> bug 429003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429003 in eglibc "[karmic] Xorg (and anything GLX) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429003
 * jussi01 cancels and waits for bug to get fixed...
<neversfelde> jussi01: you would have to use nv or downgrade the broken packages
<jussi01> neversfelde: Ill wait
<neversfelde> best dicission
<jussi01> neversfelde: thanks for the info
<neversfelde> np
<freinhard> hi!
<Riddell> hello freinhard
<spstarr> query Riddell
<spstarr> er :D
<freinhard> Riddell: python-qt4 4.5.2 (jaunty backports) has some bugs concerning QVariant and toPyObject which can cause ugly segfaults, anything i can do to update to 4.5.4? want a debdiff?
<freinhard> Riddell: see http://www.nabble.com/PyQt4.5.2-QVariant.toPyObject()-bugged-(code-included)-td24559310.html
<Riddell> there's a 4.5.4?
<Riddell> hum, why are we behind in that I wonder
<freinhard> Riddell: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt/download
<Riddell> freinhard: we should update that then, in karmic and the jaunty backport PPA
<Riddell> freinhard: if you feel enclined to do that update that would be very welcome, else I'll put it on my Todo and get to it sometime  this week
<freinhard> Riddell: i'll give it a try and we'll see if i manage to get a debdiff ;)
<Riddell> freinhard: it's a new bugfix only version so I expect it doesn't need any packaging changes other than a changelog (and bug to confirm it doesn't conflict with feature freeze)
<Riddell> but testing needed of course
<yuriy> ooh freinhard think that might have something to do with bug 403361? doesn't sound it, but *wishful thinking*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<freinhard> Riddell: any tags for that bug?
<Riddell> freinhard: no just ping me with the number
<freinhard> Riddell: bug 429567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429567 in python-qt4 "New upstream bugfix release 4.5.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429567
<neversfelde> Nightrose: is there an amarok release mailing list?
<Nightrose> yes and kubuntu people are on it
<Riddell> neversfelde: interested in packaging the new amarok beta?  I know how you must be feeling idle with koffice done :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, that's why I asked :)
<neversfelde> Nightrose: do you have an URL to the subscribe page?
<jussi01> has koffice got .doc compatibility yet?
<neversfelde> jussi01: test it, it is in the backports PPA
 * jussi01 tries...
<Riddell> jussi01: it's had .doc reading for a decade
<Nightrose> neversfelde: invite only - need your email address
<neversfelde> Nightrose: neversfelde at kubuntu org
<jussi01> neversfelde: nope, dont look like it... :/
<neversfelde> :( I like koffice, it is on the right way, but it needs more love
<Nightrose> neversfelde: invite sent - info on that list is not public
<Sput> apparently it has .doc
<Sput> at least it has a filter for it
<neversfelde> Nightrose: thanks
<Sput> optional though
<freinhard> Riddell: pyqt 4.5.4 needs sip 4.8.2, in case i update sip too, how do i get that into the pbuilder chroot so i can test pyqt 4.5.4 on my local machine?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I will use the ninja PPA, so it will not be public until release
<jussi01> neversfelde: If it had msoffice support I would actually use it.
<Nightrose> k
<neversfelde> jussi01: it has some issues with umlauts that prevent me from using it
<jussi01> neversfelde: its frustrating, because I could deal with most other stuff, but that is a huge blocker for me
<neversfelde> well, actually I cannot open .odt created with openoffice with it, so there is obviously some work to do :)
<Riddell> freinhard: I've never worked that out, I use a manual chroot made with debootstrap in such cases
<JontheEchidna> in theory you could copy the debs from the sip build directly into /var/cache/pbuilder/buildd/*numberofbuild*/tmp/build
<freinhard> Riddell: hmm i guess i'll try to figure out how to setup a local repository
<JontheEchidna> then make the build fail in a trivial-yet-correctable way
<JontheEchidna> using a pbuilder hook to drop you to a shell on failure
<JontheEchidna> where you then correct the failure, install the debs, then dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> a bit complicated, though
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap karmic karmic/; sudo cp sip*deb karmic/root/; sudo chroot karmic; sudo dpkg --install root/*deb
<claydoh> darn my laptop overheats when compiling :(
<Riddell> or with a pbuilder   sudo pbuilder --save-after-login login;  <copy the .debs into the pbuilder>; dpkg --install *deb; apt-get -f install; control-d
<nixternal> Riddell: did you figure out the survey server stuff?
<Riddell> nixternal: nope, what needs done?
<nixternal> just install limesurvey, set up an account, and then I have .xml files that will create a survey
<nixternal> then, you need to place the php script on the server, with some changes of course so it will run on another machine
<nixternal> and then you need to edit the plasma widget to point to the new php script
<allee-k> freinhard: I'd put the .debs into a dir. Use dpkg-scanpackage to create a Package file. in pbuilderrc add repo file:///here/my/repo and bindmount the deb dir to /here/my/repo.  First a bit of work. latter only copy new debs to dir and run dpkg-scanpackage, then fire up pbuilder
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm fooey the server I wanted to run it on has too old a PHP version
<nixternal> it doesn't have php5?
<nixternal> I know it works on my server...I am not a PHP dude at all, so I figured it would work on any PHP5 machine
<Riddell> it has PHP 4
<nixternal> that isn't good :)
<Riddell> I don't tend to update my servers very often
<Riddell> I have one that's more up to date but it's out of use this week
<nixternal> i guess now :)
<nixternal> we can keep it on my server at least for the rest of karmic and then we can look at something more permanent if that is OK?
<Riddell> that would do
<ScottK> Riddell: php4 died a LONG time ago.  This isn't a Dapper server is it?
<Riddell> you're assuming ubuntu existed when this server was set up :)
<nixternal> lol
<neversfelde> rofl
<ScottK> Yeah, well php4 needs to go.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm going to upload Quassel shortly from their upstream branch with agateau's stuff already in it.
<Riddell> super
<davmor2> Riddell: you're gonna hate that dist-upgrade :D
<pgquiles> neversfelde: wrt the kdebase-workspace-bin/kdebas-workspace-libs4+5 issue, it's still broken in ~ppa7
<Riddell> uh oh
<neversfelde> pgquiles: mhh, I backported apacheloggers fix, I will have another look tomorrow, sorry for the delay
<pgquiles> neversfelde: no problem. This is the error output: http://pastie.org/616708
<neversfelde> k
<ScottK> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-15
<ScottK> Quassel uploaded (didn't even have to break the freeze to do it).  ;-)
<shtylman> what the hell...
<shtylman> my openoffice kde file dialog has no text when I right click...
<shtylman> how does that happen!!
<shtylman> ok...this is some serious voodo bs
<shtylman> the file dialog shows the text fine with qtcurve style
<shtylman> but shows NO text with oxygen style
<shtylman> wtf!!!
<shtylman> there has to be a reasonable explanation for this!
<seele> anyone going to be in london next week?
<jjesse> are you?
 * jjesse beds
<nixternal> shtylman: I just realized, I totally forgot to add an "Office" section to the slideshow :D
<rgreening> oh no
<rgreening> :P
<maco> when Riddell comes back, tell him yes, i'm still alive
<apachelogger> shtylman: did the installer package land yet?
<apachelogger> ScottK: is choqok on the netbooky, if not, should we change that?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently launchpad depends on firefox nowadays
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> in konqueror it works
<apachelogger> that is considerably good, I only need 2 browsers to edit a bug
<apachelogger> good thing I do not need 2 operating systems to operate 2 browsers though
<apachelogger> apparently I was too excited, the button does not work in konqueror
<apachelogger> on to arora
<apachelogger> no luck
<apachelogger> opera it is
<apachelogger> oh, opera 10 looks fancy I must say
<apachelogger> hooray for opera
 * apachelogger starts beating up kdesudo since launchpad is out of range
<apachelogger> it is quite interesting how tools that are supposed to help with distro development always get in my way
<apachelogger> to the point where I file bug reports about the tools rather than actually fixing stuff
<apachelogger> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey apachelogger, morning
<apachelogger> dpm: morning :)
<apachelogger> dpm: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-July/003090.html about timezones4
 * dpm reads...
<apachelogger> is it possible to have it imported from kdebase-runtime but mapped to kde4libs?
<apachelogger> as I see it we either import and list it under kdebase-runtime or we map it somehow to kde4libs (former is inconsistent with upstream though)
 * dpm looks in Rosetta
<dpm> apachelogger: yeah, I think we can do the mapping in Rosetta (template listed in LP under kde4libs, but the actual source package is kdebase-runtime). Let me confirm this with the Rosetta devs to be certain and I'll come back to you later on. Btw, would it not be easier to sort this out in the packages and get kde4libs to generate the template instead of kdebase-runtime? (just wondering)
<apachelogger> dpm: kde4libs does not include the source of kdebase-runtime so it cannot generate this particular pot
<dpm> ah, ok
 * apachelogger finds dpkg-divert quite sick
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<freinhard> Riddell: built and installed pyqt4 4.8.4 for karmic yesterday, tested some pyqt apps (printer config, jokey) and seems to work. what now? debdiff? ppa?
<Riddell> freinhard: PPA is good
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: hola, please review http://paste.ubuntu.com/271381/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/271380/
<apachelogger> I am replacing dpkg-divert in kdesudo with update-alternatives
<apachelogger> getting rid of the diversion is quite hackish though
<apachelogger> kdesudo pre-depends kdebase-runtime and that removes the diversion while conflicting and breaking older versions of kdesudo thus forcing it into intermediate removal
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm well looks ok, hard to say without testing it, maybe put in a PPA for testing?
<freinhard> erm, where does dput upload things in case i forgott to specify my ppa as target?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, will do that
<Riddell> freinhard: to ubuntu but it'll be discarded since you're not on the key ring
<freinhard> Riddell: k, uploaded.
<shtylman> apachelogger: not that I know of...
<apachelogger> shtylman: whom to poke?
<shtylman> apachelogger: evand over at ubuntu-installer
<neversfelde> Riddell: amarok is in ninja PPA and bzr
<Riddell> neversfelde: rock!
<Riddell> did I ever mention that Qt is a beast?
<Riddell> well Qt 4.6 is even more of a beast
<ghostcube> rofl
<apachelogger> Riddell: does 4.6 have multi-OS-tarball already?
<Sput> according to the blog entry, it does
<freinhard> yay, more useless traffic
<freinhard> apachelogger: just commtied a fix for kdesudo.
<Riddell> apachelogger: not that I've seen
<apachelogger> freinhard: a fancy one I hope :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, we should establish some policy... like 3 developers need to agree to implement a dpkg-divert
<apachelogger> getting rid of that is an incredible PITA
<freinhard> apachelogger: nope, just redirected bugs to lp, not that fancy ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: that dpkg-divert was the course recommended to me by the author of dpkg
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> Riddell: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<apachelogger> updated runtime and kdesudo
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, pretty pretty please move the install-package trunk ownership to some team I am member of
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh sorry, but go ahead and just push it to ~kubuntu-members
<Riddell> I can mark my branch as obsolete
<apachelogger> I cannot do that I think
<Riddell> why not?
<apachelogger> because you own it :P
<apachelogger> who am I to decide your software is obsolete
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyway, youd still need to change the trunk series
<Riddell> well I just said so, you have my full blessing
<apachelogger> otherwise lp:install-package will get the wrong branch
<Riddell> I can change that too
 * apachelogger pushes to members
<shtylman> apachelogger: I am waiting on feedback in ubuntu-release about the new package...and if that works out...I will be able to merge into ubiquity trunk
<shtylman> apachelogger: I don't know what else has to be done after that... evand said 'binary new'
<shtylman> apachelogger: but that doesn't really mean anything to me :)
<apachelogger> shtylman: an archive admin needs to approve the new package
<apachelogger> Riddell or ScottK can do that
<Riddell> I can indeed
<shtylman> goodie
<shtylman> Riddell: do you need a branch location?
<apachelogger> shtylman: first the package needs to be built :)
<shtylman> lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu-installer-style
<apachelogger> binary new is part of the package publishing processing
<shtylman> gotcha
<apachelogger> package gets uploaded -> built -> if build successful and new package -> queue -> archive admin approves or rejects -> depend on that it gets published or not
<shtylman> apachelogger: does the package get built from the trunk of a particular project? or from anywhere?
<apachelogger> shtylman: any, that process applies to all new packages
<Riddell> from what gets uploaded
<shtylman> I see
<apachelogger> I am wondering if bug 278722 is just to annoy me or if our KDE really breaks that often
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278722 in kdebase-workspace "Fail Safe login broken due to missing xterm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278722
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do about it?
<apachelogger> I still think that xterm would be a saver bet than x-terminal-emulator
<apachelogger> especially since latter can be konsole and if KDE fails to start it is likekly that konsole also fails
<Tm_T> indeed
<micmord> apachelogger: I agree, konsole in a failsafe session can not serve
 * apachelogger checks xterm size
 * apachelogger grmubles
<apachelogger> almost 1MiB
<apachelogger> Recommends: logrotate, xserver-xorg-core | xserver,
<apachelogger>  kdebase | x-session-manager | x-window-manager, xterm | x-terminal-emulator
<apachelogger> unless we blacklist xterm it actually should be on the karmic cd
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually, x-terminal-emulator is probably provided by konsole
<ryanakca> Riddell, shtylman: Wiki changes really live now
<apachelogger> Provides: x-terminal-emulator
<apachelogger> meh
<micmord> apachelogger: no, konsole doesn't provide x-terminal-emulator
<micmord> see my comment #5
<apachelogger> micmord: it does now
<apachelogger> I mean packgewise
<micmord> apachelogger: are you sure?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/271409/
<apachelogger> yes I am sure
<apachelogger> I am looking at the most recent control file right now
<micmord> ok :-P
<apachelogger> well, this is all a bit lamish alrigt
<apachelogger> xsession provides that hook handling xsession
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> handling failesafe
<apachelogger> anyway, so either the alternatives priority of konsole needs to be super low so it gets not default
<apachelogger> though that still requires kdm to recommend xterm only
<apachelogger> at times all this stuff annoys me quite a bit
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> screw it
 * apachelogger goes for the low hanging fruit
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Frozen for Karmic Alpha 6 | Feature, UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ping
<neversfelde> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> neversfelde: wanna ask the krita doods if they would consider debundling the photoshop plugin stuff from koffice?
<apachelogger> into a seperately released tarball that is
<apachelogger> otherwise we can't provide psd support in ubuntu (graphicmagick which appears to be a dep of that beasty) is in universe and I doubt we will get it to main
<apachelogger> so ultimately the plugin needs to be built in universe as well
<neversfelde> mhh, I know no one from the koffice project
<neversfelde> but if no one else can do it, I can ask them
<neversfelde> apachelogger: what is psd support?
<apachelogger> psd = photoshop file
<apachelogger> Riddell: please drop oooqs2-kde form the archives
<apachelogger> unmaintained upstream and incredibly broken
<apachelogger> rather KDE3ish as well
<apachelogger> freinhard: are we even allowed to do upstream releases for kdesudo? :S
 * apachelogger doubts that we can upload a tarball to lp, so it would not be an official release
<apachelogger> must talk to tonio
<freinhard> apachelogger: no idea, just did what all other changelog entries did before ;)
<apachelogger> oh well, tonio can sort that out :P
<apachelogger> need some testing
<apachelogger> everyone go add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ppa/ubuntu karmic main  and upgrade
<apachelogger> that should upgrade kdesudo and kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> and hopefully not break either of them due to maintainer scripts issues
<Riddell> apachelogger: uh we still have that thing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: failsafe, yes
<apachelogger> find it incredibly pointless though, could as well go to a tty
<freinhard> apachelogger: apport: "sorry, the package kdebase-runtime 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install or upgrade."
<freinhard> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271416
<freinhard> apachelogger: second try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/271417
<davmor2> Riddell: cd eject issue is fixed :)
<Riddell> that's fortunate, it would be a pretty poor alpha with an issue like that
<davmor2> Riddell: I didn't say there weren't other issue just that, that one was fixed ;)
<apachelogger> freinhard: lol, that issue is pretty crappy alright
<apachelogger> insane me wants to write sh with makefile magic :D
<apachelogger> freinhard: uploaded fix for that, should be built in half an hour or so
<apachelogger> davmor2: there were others?
<freinhard> apachelogger: k, i'll check that later
<apachelogger> issues are to be reported, triaged, and left rotting :D
<davmor2> apachelogger: Yes I just couldn't find them till I could boot a cd :)
<apachelogger> at times one can also skip the triaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is your opinoin on screensaver by default?
<apachelogger> wrote a mail about that to the list a week ago or so
<freinhard> screensaver? haven't seen that since the late 1990s ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've always been against screensavers on the grounds of them having no point
<apachelogger> good :)
<apachelogger> should we ship some though
<apachelogger> I imagine users looking for something but not finding anything
<apachelogger> possibly we could also do a update-notifier implementation like we have in kaffeine, arora and friends
<Riddell> open screensaver kcontrol module and it prompts to install kscreensaver?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> that seems like a good idea
<Riddell> ooh qt 4.6 works
<Riddell> now what PPA to put it in?
<apachelogger> super experimental?
<apachelogger> Riddell: experimental I guess
 * apachelogger thinks that we need an experimental staging repo
<apachelogger> that way we could build stuff so it doesnt depend on qt 4.6
<apachelogger> it's not like users would install qt 4.6 just because they don't check twice, right? ;)
<apachelogger> if [ ! `echo $$file | grep './po/'` ]; then\
<apachelogger> is there a more sensible approach to archive that in sh?
 * apachelogger knows there is ?? in bash, but according to the manpage that operator does not exist in sh
<freinhard> apachelogger: besides some unkown media types, works.
<freinhard> apachelogger: should /usr/bin/kdesudo be a symlink?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu should
<freinhard> k, then everything is fine
<apachelogger> yay
<Riddell> lots of talk of this nitrogen kwin decoration on planet, maybe we should package it
<Sput> too late
<Sput> ah, though, you guys still ship KDE 4.3
<Sput> it's just been merged into oxygen for 4.4
<Riddell> right but for karmic might be nice
<freinhard> Riddell: uploaded pyqt4 and sip to my ppa for karmic and jaunty
<ScottK> Riddell: Tonio made packages for it at one point.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: think we could sneak in a plasma-widget-networkmanagement update before alpha 6?
 * JontheEchidna could update the package
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I just did one yesterday
<JontheEchidna> oh, so you did
<JontheEchidna> wonder how I missed that
<apachelogger> mhh, nitrogen for karmic ... lets better wait for KDE 4.4 :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you fancy fixing the  upload I did to kubuntu-ppa/backports that would be lovely
 * JontheEchidna will take a look
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pkg-kde-tools/ubuntu <---- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> you have no idea how difficult it is to import anything into bzr without loosing something important
<JontheEchidna> whoa, did you import the svn repo?
<apachelogger> it is git
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdesu upgrade worked perfectly
<apachelogger> svn prolly would have been easier
<apachelogger> but since git is superior to bzr
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> neversfelde: amarok works perfectly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could you also give the upgrade a shot ... add my ppa and upgrade, that should pull in new runtime and kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> ah, the diversion funkiness?
<neversfelde> Riddell: for me too
<Riddell> Nightrose: when is amarok release due?
<Nightrose> Riddell: tomorrow late morning
<Riddell> hmm, do we break alpha freeze to get it into alpha or not bother?
<neversfelde> probably important that amarok 2.2 gets enough testing before beta
<apachelogger> dont break
<apachelogger> doesn't make much difference does it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: if it lands tomorrow or on friday doesn't make all that much of a diff :P
<neversfelde> ok
<apachelogger> IMHO at least
<Nightrose> rc tagging on monday
<Nightrose> if that helps to decide
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pkg-kde-tools/ubuntu/revision/58
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about that change?
<Riddell> apachelogger: should be fine
<apachelogger> if pot extraction fails we know why :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: bonus points if you work out a way for it not to generate .pot files for kde-l10n-xx packages
<apachelogger> that would be easy if we hand't dh7 and cdbs at the same time :S
<Riddell> it is a pain that
<Riddell> I'm sure dh7 is all very nice but I'm not convinced the Debian world needs yet another build system
<rgreening> Riddell: I have two kspashx running on login and they hang unless I kill one. One seems UID 1000 and the other root. I have myself setup to auto-login and I expect this is why both ksplashx end up running at the same time. YOu need to retool your patch or remove as this currently will prevent any auto-login from working.
<Riddell> rgreening: that's next on my todo list
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> \o/
<Riddell> just takes a mouse click to work around in the mean time :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is pretty neat for stuff that does not have a .mk file that sorts everything
<rgreening> btw Riddell, usb-creator translations working a-ok. I test build a package (in lp:~roderick-greening). Awesome help from you.
<apachelogger> allows very easy implementation of standard stuff
<apachelogger> but getting information out of it is quite nasty
<jtholmes> kubuntu partman crashing 9/15/09 live-cd  is this known
<Riddell> jtholmes: not to me, get  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/* report a bug on ubiquity
<jtholmes> Riddell, did that but got syslog and partman will recreate and add installer thx
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> funs
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: upgrade went fine
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: k, thx
<apachelogger> always those freezes
<apachelogger> Riddell: will bzr push kdesudo and runtime later on
<Riddell> neversfelde: did you commit amarok packaging to bzr?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> groovy
<allee-k> Mhhm, kwin or plasma-desktop blocks/hangs after resume (intel gfx).  Must be something new with 4.3* in karmic
<ScottK> agateau: I'm pulling your changes into quassel via their git now, so please make sure Sput continues to have your latest and greatest.
<agateau> ScottK: will do
<Sput> ScottK: and use the master branch in the future, as I don't think I'll keep maintaining the libindicate branch
<ScottK> Sput: Will do.
<Sput> after I accidentally merged it into master last night :]
<agateau> :)
<agateau> \o/
<Sput> agateau: we were wondering how you ever managed to get it to compile though, given that bash and zsh didn't like your escaping of -DDESKTOP_FILE
<Sput> are you using some weird shell?
<agateau> Sput: yes, strange, I use zsh
<Sput> hmmm... maybe it was only bash then
<Sput> still weird :)
<agateau> it built here, but Jonathan reported this issue as well
<apachelogger> hm
<agateau> it's in my TODO
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems like only a target spanning if would make it stop process kde-10n
<apachelogger> or we move everything to a shell script and just pass KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT and DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE over
<apachelogger> there does not seem to be a way to return/end/exit a target processing from within the target and ifeq outside the targets makes them whine
<Riddell> apachelogger: there can't be a if DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE starts with kde-l10n ?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> well, there can
<apachelogger> but if it is done in shell inside a target it is limited to the shell scope (i.e. no matter what you do you can't make the target return to caller)
<apachelogger> if you do it outside in a makefile style if you still have to pipe it through a shell because make doesn't have anything startswithish and/or regexp support
<Riddell> all sounds like too much hassle really
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger inspects the cdbs files a bit, maybe they have a solution to that, though it is doubtable
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: silly me, I seem to have found something :S
<apachelogger> ifneq ($(findstring kde-l10n-,$(DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE)),kde-l10n-)
<Sput> agateau: we fixed it already.
<agateau> Sput: oh great, thanks!
 * Riddell uploads kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> arent we like in freeze? :S
<Riddell> hmm, oh yes
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pkg-kde-tools/ubuntu/revision/59
<Riddell> apachelogger: that works?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pretty much so
<apachelogger> if it cant find kde-l10n-de in the source pkg name it will process the targets
<apachelogger> otherwise not
<Riddell> groovy
<apachelogger> it sure is a good thing kdesudo got it's own development team and ubuntu-dev is not a member of it
<freinhard> narf, buggy pyqt
<apachelogger> that would be the py in the pyqt
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> Riddell: workspace is in chrootwait
<freinhard> that would be the sip in the pyqt
<apachelogger> that cant b egood
<rgreening> mmmm.... py
 * apachelogger takes a sip of the vodka so he does not have to beat up another package
<apachelogger> anyone with the gnome around?
<freinhard> apachelogger: http://dpaste.com/93857/ works for 4.4.4 segfaults with 4.5.2/4
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> thats what you get from not using rdale's awesomeness :P
<freinhard> apachelogger: thx for the hint, works with PySide
<apachelogger> that does not use sip, does it?
<apachelogger> it sure as hell does not use smoke
<freinhard> nope doesn't use sip
<freinhard> the only thing i care about is: doesn't use bugs ;)
<yuriy> aaah spaces befor parentheses
<ScottK> apachelogger: buildd's are busted ATM.
<ScottK> (thus the chrootwait)
<nixternal> yowsers, don't reboot after updating today :/
<yuriy> nixternal: everything broken for you too?
<yuriy> karmic hasn't been working for me for 2 days now
<ejat> Oo ..
<ejat> nixternal: broken package? bugs?
<ejat> :(
<nixternal> yuriy: yup, everything..and I mean everything
<nixternal> can't moutn private shares, therefor I can't get net access, nor do I even get a desktop
<ejat> ouch ..
<nixternal> isn't main frozen?
 * ejat just upgrade it just now ... so i think i also get involved in it right ?
<yuriy> huh probably a different problem.  what i get is with nvidia X tries to start and fails and I can't get to a terminal. If i go into recovery mode and remove xorg.conf, kdm works, but crashes as soon as i log in, even with a fresh .kde
<jjesse_> my karmic netbook works great
<jjesse_> no prolbems on that system
<ejat> is this for netbook @ desktop?
<nixternal> x86_64
<ejat> nixternal: owh .. thanks god .. im save .. :)
<nixternal> well, I am updating my netbook now, I will see how that goes
<nixternal> dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nixternal> I swear, nobody tests their damn packages
<jjesse_> i thought testing thier packages meant just uploading them to repo and letting everyone do it for them :)
<JontheEchidna> latest acpid upgrade went fine for me
<ghostcube> isnt this microsoft style jjesse
<ghostcube> :D
<nixternal> seems upstart and initscripts are broken and they know about it...trying to figure it out now it seems
<jjesse_> that was a sarcastic comment from me
<JontheEchidna> upstart and initscripts are held back for me; probably why stuff didn't fail
<nixternal> right, they are held back for me too, but another package that wasn't held back though is causing it, as it doesn't work w/o the new upstart it seems
<nixternal> umm, whatever you do, 64 or 32bit, do not reboot
<nixternal> my netbook at least boots up, but you get 0 keyboard or mouse action
<jjesse_> nixternal i had that problem, had to do a fresh install to get it back up and working
<Sput> that sounds like the evdev driver hasn't been rebuilt when it should be :)
<jjesse_> that was last week?
<jjesse_> then once i did a reinstall all of the updates worked fine
<mterry> Riddell, hello!  Do happen to know of any plans to sync python-qt4 to debian's 4.5.4-1?
<yuriy> mterry: I think freinhard is working on 4.5.4 (don't know if it's a sync)
<mterry> yuriy, OK.  I'm not particular.  :)  thx
<Riddell> mterry: yes it's here if you want to test it https://edge.launchpad.net/~freinhard/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> mterry: are you looking for something in paticular?
<mterry> Riddell, I think it will fix a ubiquity bug 428200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428200 in ubiquity "Installer crashed in set timezone" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428200
<mterry> Riddell, will test to see
<mterry> Riddell, freinhard, yeah, I can confirm that freinhard's package fixes bug 428200, so maybe add that to the changelog?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428200 in ubiquity "Installer crashed in set timezone" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428200
<mterry> adding new target now
<Riddell> mterry: how common is this bug?   do we want to fix it before the alpha on thursday?
<mterry> Riddell, Kubuntu won't be installable with the Russian language.  I'm not sure how many other languages are affected.  (tried a couple, didn't hit it)
<mterry> Riddell, I also have no idea why the choice of language would affect it....
<Riddell> sounds like we should try and get it in, I'll see what the release team thinks
<rgreening> Riddell: icefox may have adblock in a new release. trying to see if I can get a release today and post. Will you be able to upload?
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... arora 0.9.0 I provided you doesn't seem to be uploaded?
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> rgreening: doh
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> can you upload 0.9.0 asap
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> doing
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. ty. Also, I may get a 0.9.1 later today (but not 100% certain icefox will have it ready in time for me to package and upload).
<rgreening> Riddell: will you be around later or can someone else like ScottK be able to upload (as we have a standing FFe for arora)
<Riddell> we're in alpha freeze so later today may be too late until after alpha is out
<Riddell> I'll be around at some point
<rgreening> Riddell: the 0.9.1 will have working adblock and initial wallet support (not kwallet but a wallet of sorts).
<rgreening> ok. how long do we have until its too late?
<rgreening> i.e. the drop dead time?
<rgreening> we definately want 0.9.0 in though for now.
<Riddell> dunno, depends when slangasek starts building images, probably this chroot breakage will take some time to clear
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> ok, let's get 0.9.0 in and I'll work on the update. If we can get it in, we do it, otherwise it's in the beta
 * Riddell updates webkitkde, it's working quite well
<Riddell> well, except for gmail :(
<rgreening> wow
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> Riddell: did arora get uploaded
<Riddell> rgreening: launchpad says  yes
<rgreening> kool
<rgreening> :)
<freinhard> how did i manage to upload python-qt4_4.5.4-0ubuntu1? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/4.5.4-0ubuntu1
<davmor2> freinhard: magic
<freinhard> davmor2: and who's the wizzard?
<davmor2> freinhard: but sssshhhhh cause everyone will want to use it
<davmor2> Riddell: I believe
<e-jat> im just got brick .. upgrade to latest alpha5 .. keyboard n mouse freeze :(
<ScottK> freinhard: You can grab the .dsc from launchpad and see who's key signed it.
<Riddell> I confe, it was I
 * ScottK unstick's Riddell's "s" key.
<Riddell> Riddelll: err, hello, who are you then?
<jjesse> lol
<Riddelll> I'm the real Riddell, you're the imposter!
<jtholmes> woo hoo they finally fixed save session for kubuntu 9.10 that was hosed for the last three releases thanks Kubuntu folks, nice job really helps
<Riddell> pgquiles: ping
<pgquiles> Riddell: pong, here too :-)
<Riddell> pgquiles: can you see my chat on facebook?
<Riddell> and can you respond?
<pgquiles> Riddell: I can see you and I did already respond. Are you testing it with Konqueror? (I'm on Firefox 3.5 now)
<Riddell> I'm testing with kopete
<Riddell> guess that doesn't work then :(
<pgquiles> I just sent you another message through facebook, can you see it ?
<Riddell> nope
<pgquiles> it does not work, then
<pgquiles> I can see what you sent me: "one two one two"
<pgquiles> it seems that it half works
<Riddell> try now, I logged out of the web interface
<pgquiles> I sent two pongs
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> hmm, interesting, I gave kopete the wrong password and it still logged in
<pgquiles> !?
<pgquiles> intriguing
<pgquiles> does that mean the facebook chat protocol does not check credentials when you send but only when you receive?
<pgquiles> did you see my "pong to your "pong from web interface" " ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> pgquiles: how about now?
<pgquiles> I can see your ping, can you see my pong ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> even with the right password it doesn't work
<pgquiles> ugh
<nixternal> cool, putty works with vista!!! thank god for Vista
<nixternal> I have 3 karmic machines, which are nothing more than paper weights with power buttons
 * davmor2 forces nixternal to wash his mouth out with soapy water
<nixternal> no way dude, at least it just works...though putty and this keyboard aren't friends
<davmor2> nixternal: this is why my main box always runs one version behind :)
<nixternal> this is why I will have a debian or opensuse box from now on
<nixternal> actually opensuse, this way I can keep an eye on um :p
<Riddell> what broke in karmic?
<nixternal> Riddell: sysvinit, upstart, mountall, you name it
<nixternal> by far the worst state I have come across in 4 years
<nixternal> everything in the past always had a simple fix or workaround
<nixternal> not this one :(
<nixternal> oh well...guess i will go find another hobby to do and hope everything is groovy by tomorrow...if you need me, hit up my cell phone, as i have 0 puters right now w/o wiping and starting over, and i don't have any cds around :/
<nixternal> silly me
<Riddell> could be related to all the chroots being broken too I suppose
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-16
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager just broke for me... is that known issue ? should I investigate ?
<Riddelll> there was a new version yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddelll: I suspect this is the one I got today
<Doc_exe> sudo NetworkManager got network working for me again
<Doc_exe> has something to do with the new startup scripts i believe
<Tonio_> Doc_exe: then network is the problem I guess
<Tonio_> networkmanager, sorry, so knetworkmanager might not by the guilty :)
<ScottK> Riddelll: It is related to the chroots being broken.  The stack of packages needs to be upgraded together, but as soon as the first one was published, the chroots died.
<a|wen> Tonio_: how did it break? ... I restarted earlier today to use the new version of knetworkmanager; and that one has worked much better than the previous snapshot
<Riddell> a|wen: according to the above it broke by upstart being broken
<Tonio_> a|wen: it's not knetworkmanager in fact
<Tonio_> a|wen: it's networkmanager that doesn't start
<Tonio_> a|wen: and I'm really happy to see that knetworkmanager seems to do real progress right now :)
<Tonio_> a|wen: I'll look into this networkmanager issue, but it should get fixed soon I guess
<Tonio_> amarok + covers = broken :/
<Tonio_> well finds 1% of my covers...
<ScottK> Tonio_: How's kdebluetooth looking?
<Tonio_> ScottK: like... crap
<Tonio_> ScottK: there are some commits right now but it won't build...
<ScottK> Any less crap than before?
<ScottK> Oh.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm testing on a regular basis
<ScottK> Cool.
<Tonio_> ScottK: as soon as there is some binary, I'll tell you
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK needs to go for dinner.
<JontheEchidna> It has seen some love (from a new maintainer) in svn, so hopefully it'll get better
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum svn: Target path does not exist
<JontheEchidna> whoa, lag
<Tonio_> ScottK: looks like it was moved over kde svn.... which means it's got an official maintainer, or was droped :)
<a|wen> Tonio_: okay ... well not-our-fault is good enough for this stage
<a|wen> Tonio_: yeah; it stopped crashing on resume ... and now works for WPA enterprise!
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: oh cool, so enterprise is really fixed now?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: folder was moved: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/network/kbluetooth/
<JontheEchidna> dropped the redundant 4
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: i was connected using WPA-enterprise TTLS/PAP at my university today :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<a|wen> Tonio_: kdebluetooth crashes for me on every resume; so as soon as you have a new snapshot count me in for testing
<JontheEchidna> I feel bad triaging KNM bugs without being able to test fixes, glad to hear it works now
<JontheEchidna> Bugs aren't looking so bad, actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> Not too many serious ones left, and most of the others are upstreamed
<a|wen> exactly ... it is looking pretty decent
<JontheEchidna> Mobile broadband has never really worked well, so at least that's not a regression
<a|wen> is VPN still completely broken; or is it time to start testing that if i get the chance?
<JontheEchidna> there has been efforts to fix that, too
<JontheEchidna> s/has/have
<JontheEchidna> latest upload fixes vpnc connections, purportedly (can't test myself)
<Tonio_> a|wen: yeah
<JontheEchidna> and openvpn connections should be working since a few updates ago. The only thing that's not there is pptp vpns
<a|wen> cool ... needs to find ways of testing some of that
<Tonio_> a|wen: here is my issue with kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/1567703
<Tonio_> a|wen: seen that already ? we probably have a packaging issue since we have the package, but cmake stuff lacks in it
<Tonio_> a|wen: right, it should be fixed... that's a packaging issue
<a|wen> Tonio_: kdelibs-experimental contains the .so ... and probably also the uninstalled .cmake file
<Tonio_> a|wen: it doesn't include the cmake file, we should add it to the -dev package
<Tonio_> a|wen: I'm doing this right now
<a|wen> :)
<shtylman> I don't know anymore...
<shtylman> I cannot for the life of me figure out this filepicker bug...
<shtylman> there is voodoo magic that I just don't understand...
<a|wen> shtylman: have you tried clearing the cache+tmp and re-login? just to be sure that it isn't that kind of magic happening
<shtylman> a|wen: how do I clear? and you can try this yourself...open openoffice and open the filedialog ... with oxygen style there is no text near checkboxes or any right click menu...but with other styles there is!
<shtylman> I am just at a loss for what could be causing this...also...there is no "new folder" in the right click context menu...
<shtylman> also...no idea...
<a|wen> shtylman: okay, i agree ... that looks amazingly odd
<shtylman> yea...and I have NO IDEA why it happens...nor have the slightest clue where to really start digging...
<shtylman> this is a high priority bug for me... and I have no idea :)
<a|wen> looks to be the completely wrong menu showing
<shtylman> that is one problem... and then  another is with the text when using oxygen...
<shtylman> I just ... *sigh* ..
<shtylman> many hours spent trying little things to no avail...
<a|wen> pretty annoying when that happens
<shtylman> yea...very
<rgreening> ScottK: any idea if there will be a way to fix the brokenness? I.e. via live disk and chroot or do I need a re-install?
 * a|wen goes to bed ... 'night ppl
<ScottK> I think it's fixable, but I didn't follow the details.  Read the #ubuntu-devel logs for hints.
<ScottK> Good night a|wen
<rgreening> ty ScottK. I'll look
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think that means it got a real maintainer.  IIRC from ML discussion he was going to look into the Solid stuff too.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup afaik, the main problem for the UI is that the solid backend is very light atm
<ScottK> So progress at least.  How much, we'll see.
<Tonio_> ScottK: should all uploads fix a bug right now ? even if it's just a list-missing issue in a package fixed ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: For Main?
<Tonio_> yep
<ScottK> For Main, don't upload anything that doesn't fix a bug milestoned for Alpha 6 and even then ask first.
<ScottK> I suspect that after today's chroot bustage they'll be grumpy about extra uploads.
<ScottK> It's already after we usually have the first test ISOs and we're no where close.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I wasn't expecting to upload anything right now :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: just that cause the freeze policy seems very.... changing, I'm asking :)
<rgreening> ScottK: what's the correct process to chroot in live env under ubuntu? I have the partitions mounted, and I thought 'chroot /mnt was all I needed, but I think I need something else. yes/no?
<ScottK> OK.  After Alpha 6 is out, you can upload any bugfix that doesn't break the U/I freeze.
<ScottK> rgreening: No idea.
<rgreening> crap
<Tonio_> ScottK: but I need to declare the bug, right ?
<Tonio_> that's my concern :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: It doesn't need to be an LP bug, it can just be an issue in the package.
<Tonio_> s/declare/write
<Tonio_> kk
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> For a new bugfix release from upstream, that you need a LP bug for (for documentation)
<Tonio_> 6 month ago we had too... well maybe it was just post beta, but I seem to remember it was straight after the feature freeze
 * ScottK doesn't think so, but who knows.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah that the standard ffe
<Tonio_> let's say I'm tired
<rgreening> hmm... apparantly that works... I just can't run ifconfig or route to verify network. haha
<ScottK> No, bugfix release doesn't need an FFe, just the bug to document it.
<ScottK> You write the bug, but it doesn't need approval.
<rgreening> ScottK: I posted the chroot recovery on my blog (http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com)
<rgreening> nixternal: ^
<ScottK> Nice.
<rgreening> so i DON'T EVER FORGET IT :)
<rgreening> oops caps
<rgreening> dam... still got borked system even after updating in chroot
<rgreening> grrr
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> does on screen notification work with the kde 4 version of konversation?
<JontheEchidna> screen notification?
<JontheEchidna> like, when somebody pings you it pops up in a KDE notification?
<jjesse> the OSD that was broke earlier, looks like it now works
<shtylman> apachelogger: anyone ok my new package?
<rgreening> ok, recovered my system. lots of errors about udev stuff though..
<rgreening> whew
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> this openoffice bug might have to be resolved very late in the cycle...
<jjesse> ping nixternal
<jjesse> nixternal:  unable to find /kubuntu/advanced-topics on my netbook edition
<jjesse> nixternal:  looks like in my branch advanced-topics is missing
<yuriy> Riddell: a bit of reduncancy in the koffice announcement
<yuriy> the one on the dot
<apachelogger> shtylman: pardon?
<Riddelll> waa, oversized CDs
<neversfelde> and totally borked karmic updates :(
<Riddelll> uh oversized DVDs
<shtylman> apachelogger: you said someone had to review the new binaries...
<shtylman> for kubuntu-installer-style
<Riddelll> shtylman: there's nothing in the queue for review
<Riddelll> has it been uploaded?
<shtylman> Riddelll: how do I get it uploaded? does it have to be added to the trunk of the package first?
<apachelogger> upgrade your android once a day and you shall be happy
<apachelogger> :)
<Riddelll> shtylman: well yes, surely you've seen it done lots
 * apachelogger thinks a graphic of the whole process would sure be useful
<Riddelll> shtylman: evan or whoever will merge into trunk, package it up and upload
<apachelogger> will still take some days though, currently we are freezing for alpha6
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> new android market
<apachelogger> sweet
<davmor2> apachelogger: hey there's gonna be a re-spin I can feel it in my water ;)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> now that is sick
<apachelogger> did I point out that the computer-janitor UI is quite uglish?
<apachelogger> should we port it, it sure has to be way different from the GTK thingy
<apachelogger> though I have no clue how exaclty it should look :)
<davmor2> apachelogger: it does a dirty job do you really need it to be pretty too?
<emonkey> lol
<apachelogger> usable at the very least
<apachelogger> first I saw the UI, I was like, uh, eh, what to do?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone using kile?
<apachelogger> bug 430666 shoudl be fix0red according to upstream changelog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430666 in kile "Kile ViewPDF doesn't offer system PDF viewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430666
<emonkey> apachelogger: I used it for a while
<shtylman> Riddelll: ok...I got that, evan wanted me to ask if it would get a freeze exception before merging though...thats what my inquiry is about...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> emonkey: was misparsing the bug anyway
 * apachelogger patches xdg-open support in
<emonkey> k :)
<apachelogger> although
<Riddelll> shtylman: yes I can grant that, you'd need to open a bug asking for it
<apachelogger> then we would have to do that for all the View thingies
<apachelogger> don't like that
 * apachelogger wont fix that
<davmor2> Riddelll: I was going to say if you hurry it might make the next round of re-spins
<shtylman> gotcha
 * apachelogger starts spinning alright
<shtylman> Riddelll: you know any kde developer I can poke about this openoffice bug? I just don't understand the strange filepicker behavior...
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> kile snapshot aint got no translations
<Riddelll> shtylman: what bug?  filepicker probably is dfaure
<Riddelll> shtylman: what bug?  filepicker probably is dfaure
<freinhard> any ppa with intel 2.8.1 for jaunty round? 2.6.3 isn't useable and 2.7.1 still bugs me...
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: This might be something: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<JontheEchidna> So, are things safe to reboot w/ the latest updates?
<ScottK> agateau: Pong
<agateau> ScottK: do you use a specific branch for packaging Quassel?
<ScottK> agateau: It's the standard Kubuntu bzr branch on LP.
<agateau> ScottK: I mean in the upstream git
<ScottK> agateau: There is a libindicate branch, but your stuff was (accidentally) merged into git head, so you should work from that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think a|wen uses kile.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, that's what I started to do
<agateau> ScottK: no kubuntu branch or something then
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> The libindicate branch for you was the only time I've pulled from anything other than head.
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> Once they release 0.5, there will be a branch for that, but that's a bit off yet.
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> ReleaseScript::Release = mom; ReleaseScript::Application = dad
<apachelogger> obviously mom does all the work :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger: heh like in real live
<ghostcube> lol
<apachelogger> aight :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is all getting ugly
<apachelogger> ReleaseScript::L10n -> ReleaseScript::AbstractReleaseL10n -> ReleaseScript::AbstractRelease -> ReleaseScript::AbstractVcs
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> taglib 1.6
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> we should get a list with stuff to do for 10.04
<apachelogger> taglib 1.6 would be one of them :D
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBRFkLKRwFw
<ScottK> IIRC it's being packaged in Debian, so we should get it for free.
<Riddelll> I'd have thought so
<apachelogger> ScottK: it replaces taglib-extras for the better part
<apachelogger> so whether to ship that by default is to be evaluated
<jgjones> Greetings
<jgjones> I'm wondering if anyone else have a bug to do with Karmic not picking up on any USB/Firewire drives being plugged in?
<jgjones> If not, how can I report this please?
<ScottK> jgjones: Karmic?
<jgjones> Yes
<ScottK> That area is getting seriously re-engineered this week, so it's not suprising.
<ScottK> I'd wait and see if it works after the Alpha 6 release and if it's not working then, then let us know.
<jgjones> Ah OK then...so I'll hold off until after that and if still a problem, report it?
<ScottK> Yes.
<jgjones> No worries I'll do that, thanks for letting me know.
<rgreening> jgjones: I have the same issue
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> any idea on how to get shit working today? my netbook is working cuz it isn't using encrypted drives
<jussi01> nixternal: hurry up and wait? :D
<nixternal> if that is the answer, as you are the only one who has responded thus far today, then i will wait a week and come back...don't expect docs for karmic, updated kairmode, or anything else I was working on
<nixternal> I am getting ready to go on a month long cycling trip, and stuff has to get done...I am tired of the Ubuntu guys saying "It is karmic, what did you expect"
<jjesse> nixternal do you know what happened to advanced topics portion of help, can't find an advanced-topics.xml
<davmor2> nixternal: it's been being worked on all morning by all accounts
<nixternal> jjesse: I might have ripped it out becasue it was blank...i noticed i was working in 2 different spots as there are kubuntu-docs/karmic branches everywhere
<nixternal> so I take it the next beta isn't going to be released on time?
<jjesse> nixternal: ok
<ScottK> nixternal: Ask Keybuk if he needs a test case for encrypted drive debugging on #ubuntu-devel is what I'd do if you're in a hurry.
<nixternal> i would, but he is gone :/
<ScottK> rgreening is the expert on recovery here, AFAIK.
<nixternal> thus far I have tried just about everything
<nixternal> init=/bin/bash, live usb
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> nixternal: did you read my blog on planet :)
<rgreening> nixternal: I believe in #ubuntu-devel there was some discussion on recovering encryped drive
<agateau> Riddell: just released a new version of libindicate-qt as well as updated patches for Konversation, KMail, Kopete and Quassel
<agateau> Actually for Quassel I am going to ping the upstream devs directly I think
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<yuriy> agateau: little bug i saw with the indicator yesterday -- on a default setup with no applications running, if i click the icon, i just get a funny little 10x5 pixel or so tab above it
<Riddelll> agateau: ok, that'll have to wait until after tomorrow's alpha for upload
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok
<agateau> yuriy: This is fixed in bzr,
<agateau> yuriy: reminds me I need to release a new version of the plasmoid as well :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: new libknotification and kdebluetooth on my ppa
<ScottK> Nice.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I couldn't test the build cause I'm on a fresh new computer and deboostrap cannot install right now...
<Tonio_> so no pbuilder
 * Tonio_ finally managed to buy a thinkpad, which I wanted for 10 years :)
<Tonio_> canada is cheap compared to france on that point, and so because of the conversation, it was very cheap :)
<happyaron> anyone know where's the upstream link to gettext-kde package?
<Tonio_> happyaron: should have been in the control file, but I don't see it.... lemme look
<Tonio_> happyaron: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/devel/gettext-kde/gettext-0.10.35-kde.tar.gz
<Tonio_> happyaron: when you need this information, you can generally apt-get source for your package, and look in debian/copyright or debien/control
<happyaron> Tonio_: do you know where can I find it's bug tracker, use bugs.kde.org?
<Tonio_> happyaron: as this is officially kde, I'd say yes
<happyaron> Tonio_: thanks
<apachelogger> Tonio_: plz invite ubuntu-dev to the kdesudo hackers team
<Tonio_> happyaron: yw :)
<apachelogger> or add me
<apachelogger> even better, both :D
<Riddelll> happyaron: it's not used any more, that's for KDE 3 only
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right, just seen your email
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll probably add kubnutu-dev instead no ?
<apachelogger> we dont have an kubuntu dev team on launchpad
<happyaron> Riddelll: oh, thanks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't see the point is the 'ubuntu-dev" group :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well kubuntu-members then :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: need to commit changes ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the point being that I, as core dev, can crap out the package in ubuntu yet I cannot bzr push to the branch
<apachelogger> which is IMHO a permission flux since however does the next version needs to merge the upload done to ubuntu thus increasing his work load
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right, let's add ubuntu-dev then
<apachelogger> so since non-kubuntu devs can upload a new kdesudo to ubuntu it also makes sense that they can push their changes directly to the branch, thus ubuntu dev or at least coredev should be member of the kdesudo team :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: k :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you're in
 * apachelogger looks for his torchwood dvds
<apachelogger> Tonio_: thx
<apachelogger> Tonio_: btw, is it common to create a new upstream release when doing changes? especially such that only affect the debian dir
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ubuntu-dev invited, have to wait for the team admin to approve
 * apachelogger converted to update-alternatives
<Tonio_> apachelogger: for debian, I tend not to
<apachelogger> ok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: just commit and next real upload will do the trick
<apachelogger> *nod* makes sense :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the thing is that kdesudo is commonly used on gentoo, debian, and a few other distros, so basically any code fix may require a new upstream release
<Tonio_> apachelogger: in this case ping me, I'll do it, since I publish on kde-apps
<apachelogger> ok
<nixternal> rgreening: ya, and that discussion wasn't productive at all concerning encrypted drives
<nixternal> it seems all I can do is debug
<nixternal> w00t, I finally worked around these buggers
<nixternal> ScottK: that architect with the SAMBA issue that Canonical forwarded to me...SSH FTW! 2 minutes and it was fixed :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Good for you.
<nixternal> ScottK: are we going to have to change /etc/init.d/kdm for upstart or no?
<ScottK> No idea.  I'd ask Riddelll.
<nixternal> I think you just did :)
<ScottK> Yup.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I anticipated :) Invitation to ubuntu-dev declined by pitti
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> Tonio_: what are you trying to do?
<Tonio_> nixternal: bah nothing :)
<nixternal> you are up to something... pitti just doesn't decline for the fun of it :p
<Tonio_> just apachelogger suggested me to invite ubnutu-dev to kdesudo project.... which seemed strange to me ):
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> looks like as wasn't that wrong
<nixternal> ahh, haha
<Riddelll> nixternal: not long ago keybuk said he'd do it if we reminded him
<Tonio_> nixternal: I was looking at that yesterday
<nixternal> Riddelll: I think you need to add one more 'l' to your nick :p
<Tonio_> nixternal: ouy kdm init script is a little more complicated than the average init
<nixternal> Tonio_: ya, I have been looking at it all morning
<Tonio_> nixternal: can be done of course, but it's not that easy :)
<Tonio_> so maybe we should do it for him cause I suspect keybuk will not figure out if something breaks
<apachelogger> whats this about?
 * apachelogger is wondering when our kdm init script became complicate though :P
<nixternal> Tonio_: I can take a glance and see how much work it would be...supposedly they did gdm faily easily and their init script wasn't the easiest iirc
<rgreening> Riddelll: any progress in cleaning up ksplashx patch....
<Riddelll> rgreening: it no longer runs when using autologin
<rgreening> Is something up with PyQt? ImportError: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/QtGui.so
<ScottK> New version uploaded yesterday.
<rgreening> it's b0rked
<rgreening> no working usb-creator-kde now :(
<Tonio_> nixternal: the kdmrc options on the fly is the trick
<Tonio_> also it looks like ubuntu uses xsplash with usplash for easy transition to gdm
<Tonio_> should we do the same ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: ya, I was just noticing that
<ScottK> We already do.
<rgreening> ScottK, Riddelll: PyQt4 is giving me undefined symbol: _Z29qt_set_sequence_auto_mnemonicb
<Tonio_> usplash is broken atm so I can't test, I've installed xplash and will let you guys know :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: hu ?
<ScottK> Don't we already use xsplash-kde?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I see no xsplash-kde
<Tonio_> ScottK: and xsplash doesn't rdepends on kubuntu-desktop...
<ScottK> rgreening: It may be the new version is binary incompatible.  Could you rebuild against the new python-qt4 and see if it helps?
<ScottK> Tonio_: ksplashx?
<Tonio_> ScottK: no such package afaics
<ScottK> OK.  Ask Riddelll where it's hiding then.
<Tonio_> ScottK:  apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep --color splash
<Tonio_> ScottK: nothing except the old loved usplash
<Tonio_> Riddelll: any plans on that point or should I test xsplash
<rgreening> ScottK: shouldn't reinstalling the .py from the deb generate new .pyc's
<rgreening> Tonio_: ksplashx is part of kde
<rgreening> builtin
<rgreening> nm...
<rgreening> I think I misread conversation
<rgreening> lol
<yuriy> Tonio_, ScottK the way i understood it, kubuntu's implementation of xsplash just uses ksplashx, which is part of kdebase(?) so it's just a patch to kdm, no extra package
<rgreening> ScottK: woudln't that be python-qt4 vs qt4.6 issue...
<Tonio_> yuriy: bah afaics it doesn't work as nicelly as xsplash
<Tonio_> yuriy: I still get a fallback to TTY between usplash and kdm
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  Due to SIP insanity, as I understand it, pretty much every new build of python-qt4 is BIC.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I don't.
<Tonio_> yuriy: isn't ksplashx only for kdm to desktop transition ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: maybe you're just lucky :)
<rgreening> ScottK: I don't understand
<ScottK> rgreening: I don't know the details.  NCommander can probably explain.
<Tonio_> ScottK, yuriy: in any case I don't see how can a kdm patch fix the usplash-kdm transition...
<Tonio_> maybe we should use xsplash too
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm pretty sure Riddelll has a plan, just not recalling the details.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep, that's why I asked :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://pastebin.ca/1568600
<Tonio_> ScottK: changelog for kdebluetooth :)
<rgreening> Riddelll: any suggestion on how I can make python-qt4 work again
<Tonio_> the guy mostly refactors the code, but seems very active :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll look at solid backend changes too, as most of his work should be on the backend side atm
<Tonio_> but that sounds good, especially with knetworkmanager now starting to work decently...
<ScottK> Cool.  If that would work, I could dump blueman and a stack of Gnome stuff off my netbook.
<Tonio_> looks like kde4.4 will eventually be what I consider a mature desktop, feature complete
<Tonio_> hum looks like knetworkmanager doesn't like when networkmanager restarts :/
<Tonio_> ScottK: also about web browsers.... waiting for arora to come out with adblock, I'm right now packaging opera for medibuntu
<Tonio_> ScottK: not perfect, but lots of ubuntu users do use it so....
<Tonio_> ScottK: cause I've seen that firefox installere we have... so damned bad not to be able to install it the standard way
<Tonio_> most people won't notice the installer and will get 75% of gnome to use it...
<Tonio_> that sucks... especially since that could be fixed in the packaging...
<rgreening> Arora 0.9.1 or higher will have adblock. Icefox has a release almost ready.. so it will be in the next iso release :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: oh ? that fast ? nice ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: what about passwords storage ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: among all the features most users will want to use, this is the last missing
 * ScottK remembers he is away (working) and stops looking at IRC.
<rgreening> wallet support too. but not kwallet yet
<rgreening> Riddelll: I think we need a rebuild of bindings for use with the new python-qt4 as they are BIC at the moment. This is what NCommander suggests may solve the current breakage. thoughts?
<rgreening> ty NCommander :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: basic wallet support is pretty sufficient
<Tonio_> rgreening: I use opera and that's okay for me
<nixternal> hrmm, getting kdm to start) shouldn't be difficult honestly with upstart
<yuriy> pyqt really breaks binary compatibility every bugfix release? ouch.
<nixternal> heh, I am in pyqt4 hell myself
<yuriy> me too, sort of. i was trying to fix apport-kde on sunday. actually i had a question for you
<nixternal> no questions for me!
<yuriy> nixternal: you used sys.exit(0) for cancel in apport-kde, was that because of hanging or segfaulting?
<nixternal> I have to start charging for questions
<nixternal> segfaulting
<yuriy> dang.
<nixternal> should have been a # FIXME when shit works again
<nixternal> that was only temporarily iirc
<yuriy> unfortunately that bug is still not fixed. can't tell if it's pyqt's or qt's fault either
 * rgreening hates bindings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> yuriy: i thought it was fixed...though I need to see how I am doing it in kairmode...it might have been because of the sillyness with a KMessageBox or something....
<nixternal> might need a do not close on last window added
<e-jat> anyone know how to solve this bug 428365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428365 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala Alpha 5. Desktop does not start, freezes the boot screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428365
<yuriy> nixternal: it was sort of fixed. it's hanging instead, if it goes down a code path that doesn't cancel and sys.exit
<nixternal> app.exit() doesn't work?
<nixternal> oh, it has to return 0, and I think doing 'sys.exit(app.exec_())' didn't return 0, even when it should of
<nixternal> though I swore I figured taht one out as well
<yuriy> nixternal: well there is no main window, so there is no way for app.exec_() to exit the way i understand it
<nixternal> oh right
<nixternal> what is the main issue with apport-kde now?
<yuriy> nixternal: so you were running all the app code from the constructor, exec()ing the dialogs individually, then exec()ing the app and hanging
<nixternal> which is odd, as that is the way it has always been, even when it was a qt app and not a kde app
<yuriy> nixternal: main issue is that it's hanging instead of exiting
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> you get anything when attaching gdm to the PID and continuing?
<nixternal> does it shutdown or crash?
<yuriy> more obvious issue is that it doesn't do anything because the complete report option is not visible and not checked by default (easy enough to fix), so it tries to cancel and just hangs (this is the hard part)
<nixternal> right, i messed around with it hanging as well, then got it away from hanging and then into segphaulting
<nixternal> it was fun times iirc
<yuriy> nixternal: the qt version did not exec() the app i think, but it had the segfault problem
<nixternal> nice
<yuriy> with the latest pyqt in jaunty at least
<yuriy> which is what i get when i try to fix the hanging in apport-kde
<yuriy> nixternal: bug 405378, bug 403361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<nixternal> hrmm
 * rgreening is currently rebuilding kdebindings to see if it fixes the BIC b0rkage
<nixternal> heh, I spent an hour working on some code for a project and was wondering why it wasn't working :)
<nixternal> silly changes
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> yeah, pyqt with pykde == foobar
<nixternal> and the funny thing, is I kept doing it even after we discussed we have issues right now :p
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> silly vistalover
<nixternal> let me tell you, my experience with vista yesterday was painful at best
<nixternal> i would hit 'F4' to move over a tab in screen, and freakin' Outlook would start up instead
<rgreening> bwahaha
<nixternal> glad you found that funny, I couldn't check my damn email without F4, I was stuck in irssi the whole time :p
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> :P
 * ScottK 
<ScottK> ... is back
<ScottK> So I was chatting with my Dad on the phone last night and he asked me how to do something with his computer (still Windows - I'm working on that).
<ScottK> The answer I had to give him was, "Dad, you're asking me about how to do something in an operating system I haven't used in almost 5 years.  I really don't know."
<hunger> ScottK: My dad always goes "Why did I send you off to university then, when you can not even do the most simple things?" in that situation:-(
 * hunger really hates that.
<ScottK> We were together last month and he was using my step-brother's Vista equipped laptop and it was so incredibly slow, he asked me what to do to fix it.  I let him use my Kubuntu laptop and suggested it had the wrong OS.  For the first time, he was seriously thinking about it.
<ScottK> My prediction is the next time he gets a new computer, he sends it to me to put the correct OS on it.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK got some people in #quassel really fired up the other day when I referred to Windows as a "legacy OS".
<nixternal> the day I get my old man to switch, is the day that I die :)
<SeaJey> Hi guys!
<SeaJey> Is it possible to report bugs from Help -> Report bug directly to kde bugzilla instead of launchpad?
<SeaJey> It was possible in KDE 4.2
<SeaJey> I am using some self-compiled software and it would be more useful to report upstream
<Sput> ScottK: but Windows *is* a legacy OS :)
<Sput> and it was only one guy being of a different opinion :>
<rgreening> Riddell: Qt4.6 does not work properly with python/kde
<Sput> also I sorta forced my parents to switch to Linux (already in 2002!) because I refused continuing to give Windows support, and they would've had to look for someone else
<Sime_> rgreening: what doesn't work? PyQt or PyKDE?
<rgreening> I downgraded qt to 4.5.2 and my python/qt/kde issues went away. There's something eith wrong with the build in experimental or it's simply binary incompatible. I suggest we not do anything with 4.6
<Sput> oooh, there's Sime_
<Sput> Sime_: anything that could be done to make pykde4 compile again? it's been broken for months :(
<rgreening> Sime_: I had latest python-qt and kdebindings 4.3.1 and qt 4.6. Nothing worked wrt python Qt/KDE bindings
<Sime_> rgreening: crashes?
<davmor2> ScottK:  legacy OS  :) Sweet
<rgreening> ImportError: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/QtGui.so  undefined symbol: _Z29qt_set_sequence_auto_mnemonicb
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272330/  <- Riddelll? ScottK? upstart file for KDM? at least a start maybe
<nixternal> Tonio_: ^^ you too
<Sput> Sime_: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206473  <-- I got told in #kde-bindings that you'd be the right guy to talk with
<ubottu> KDE bug 206473 in general "pykde4 fails to build because of KCategoryDrawer" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<Sime_> Sput: the real cause is probably a break in kdelib BC.
<Sime_> Sput: I usually only update and fix bindings in trunk at the end of the dev cycle.
<Sput> Sime_: hmmm ok... means that I'll have to do without the python stuff for another few months, I guess... a pity, it looked like an easy fix for a layman :)
<Sime_> Sput: If you want to do PyKDE dev stuff, then it makes more sense to use the last stable really.
<Tonio_> nixternal: really nice, testing
<Tonio_> nixternal: should I just drop the links for /etc/init.d/kdm or ?
<Tonio_> I'm not very much used to upstart
<nixternal> me either :)
<Tonio_> okay so let's... try :)
<Sput> Sime_: I'm not working with it, but I'd like to have a full KDE trunk install on my box, and without pykde4, several components won't build :) though I could see and try if trunk still works with pykde-4.3
<nixternal> I just pieced together stuff from other upstart files :p
<Tonio_> yup yup
<nixternal> it doesn't seem to difficult initially
<Sime_> Sput: trunk bindings should be very close to 4.3's.
<Sput> Sime_: can I build pykde-4.3 against kdelibs from trunk at all?
<Sime_> Sput: you can try ;-)
<Tonio_> nixternal: installed in kdm.conf with link /etc/init.d/kdm.... let's... try
<nixternal> ya, how that part works is beyond me
<nixternal> I take it, that it didn't work :)
 * jussi01_ waves
<jjesse> hello jussi01
<jussi01_> :) hi jjesse
<nixternal> I never tested to see if I fat fingered anything in that upstart file :p
<nixternal> could be a letter off somewhere
<yuriy> SeaJey: currently no, but that's an interesting point for self compiled software. the patch for that is in kdelibs, so if you're not compiling that yourself i'm not sure how we could detect that.
<yuriy> why is qt 4.6 an issue? it's not even out yet?
<nixternal> Tonio_: hehe, take it that it didn't work :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: couldn't get it to work
<nixternal> lol
<Tonio_> upstart report "unknown job kdm"
<nixternal> ya, I should probably play around with it a bit, now I understand where it goes
<nixternal> the upstart file gets placed in /etc/init/ as kdm.conf
<Tonio_> nixternal: looks like having a /etc/init/kdm.conf script and a link in /etc/init.d/ doesn't help
<nixternal> and gets run that way...so there are some other tricks it seems for the file
<SeaJey> yuriy: this is mosty amarok issue - I regulary compiling it from git. BTW after some experiments with apport and ubintu-bug configs Report bug... does not work at all. How can I repair it?
<Tonio_> nixternal: did that
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> ok...so need to figure out the job thing then
<nixternal> I will look through the stuff and play around with it some more tonight
<Tonio_> nixternal: -rw-r--r--   1 root root  7161 2009-09-16 22:06 kdm.conf
<nixternal> which looks right
<Tonio_> and in init.d : lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    21 2009-09-16 22:10 kdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Tonio_> which looks right too :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: keybuck might know
<Tonio_> nixternal: I suspect :)
<nixternal> right...i will let him chill on the fixes he has been doing for the time being...I am sure I can figure it out just by reading backlogs, emails, and any wiki pages, as well as the upstart configs that are already there
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> lemme know so that I can test.... I can't really help right now since I'm not really available
<nixternal> I am a moron, because instead of looking in /etc/init/ I was grabbing package source that already had upstart scripts :/
<yuriy> SeaJey: i'm working on fixing that. there's a patch attached to bug 405378 that should get you something working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405378 in apport "[karmic] in KDE apport does not open the browser to report a bug" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405378
<SeaJey> yuriy: thx
<Dario_Andres> Hi. Is the Update Notifier icon a kubuntu-specific addon or it is just a kpackagekit thing ? Thanks
<yuriy> Dario_Andres: it's kubuntu-specific, but in Karmic the packagekit one is used for most things
<Dario_Andres> yuriy: mh, ok, I just wanted to know where to reassign this report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205939
<ubottu> KDE bug 205939 in general "Update Notifier will not apply updates and causes a Internal system error from the KDE Control Module " [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<JontheEchidna> Dario_Andres: that's a KPackageKit crash
<Dario_Andres> JontheEchidna: thanks, I will reassign it.
<Dario_Andres> thanks yuriy too :)
<Dario_Andres> see you
<Tonio_> nixternal: in case you need tests for upstart/kdm ping me :)
<nixternal> roger that
<Tonio_> hum stupid question but how to request a package deletion within the new ppa UI ?
<Tonio_> I can't manage to find out the option...
<ScottK> There's a place to click to the right side above the package list.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I don't see it anymore...
 * ScottK looks
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure there was but...
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdebluetooth should be able to test in about 30 minutes...
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum you have to go in "view package details"
<ScottK> Tonio_: Upper right.  Yep
<Tonio_> what an horrible choice...
<ScottK> Was just typing that
<ScottK> Feel free to file bugs
<Tonio_> the more clicks the worse, added to the fact it's hard to figure out...
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup I'll probably do
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-17
<nixternal> Riddelll: where exactly is the ksplashx stuff you did for kdm?
<nixternal> nevermind, found it
<ScottK> Is there anything we can do about the PCM problem metioned here: http://www.thedallemagnes.info/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=246&Itemid=1
 * ScottK has run into it before too.
 * ScottK bets apachelogger knows how to solve it.
<crimsun> in the short term, yes
<ScottK> crimsun: What should we do?  I'll take short term.
<crimsun> i can land a test build of alsa-utils in the ubuntu-audio-dev that specifically initializes certain codecs' PCM to 77%
<ScottK> OK.
<crimsun> this is a pretty massive change, though, since it pretty much removes udev's invoking alsa-utils start
<ScottK> I see.
<crimsun> i'll try to get it together before atlanta linuxfest this saturday
<ScottK> What's the small words for someone who isn't into audio explanation?
<ScottK> I'm gathering there's a reason we might not want to change this?
 * Tonio_ searches for a way to have kdesudo running with root HOME but with the user fonts settings and theme...
<Tonio_> it's so ugly right now...
<ScottK> Netbook makes an even better flashlight than the cel phone.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know of a way to eventually set the fonts and theme on the fly, within env of any other way, and without changing the $HOME ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdebluetooth available on my ppa
<Tonio_> ScottK: no bluetooth device here to test (not even a phone...)
<ScottK> I've at least got that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: file transfert test woulds be nice
 * ScottK was planning on ISO testing tonight.
<ScottK> We'll see what I get to.
<Tonio_> and hopefully kblueplug could be remove.... those are the 2 tests I'd like to see
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum it'll need a setting in kds and kblueplug fixed cause the binary name changed...
<Tonio_> appart from that, it seems to have made some progress looking from the UI
<ScottK> It's unlikely to have gotten more broken.
<Tonio_> ScottK: :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm fixing kblueplug right now
<Tonio_> and I'll update kds
<ScottK> Yeah, but don't upload to the archive now ...
<Tonio_> no of course
<Tonio_> ScottK: should we activate the obex server by default ?
<Tonio_> I tend to say yes
<ScottK> What would that affect?
 * ScottK knows about zip about bluetooth
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum bah you can receive files
<ScottK> Ah.  Receiving sounds good
<Tonio_> ScottK: but then it asks which folder should be used at first startup
<Tonio_> ScottK: which from a livecd perspective is bad :)
<Tonio_> then we can eventually set a default folder
<ScottK> True.
<Tonio_> ScottK: how to do so in a rc file with xdg dirs ?
<ScottK> Is there some cdg thing we could use?
<ScottK> heh
<Tonio_> ScottK: or we set home by default, which sucks
<Tonio_> ScottK: or we patch :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: the easiest : no obex service
<ScottK> For now, yes
<Tonio_> the best, Documents as default directory
<Tonio_> of Downloads
<ScottK> OK
<Tonio_> but I don't know how to play with xdg dirs from within a rc file... only envs can match I guess
<ScottK> Asking is bad.
<Tonio_> well it makes sense to ask when activating the service
<Tonio_> and it makes sense to start the service by default
<Tonio_> but asking by default is bad :)
<crimsun> ScottK: "alsactl store is being called twice during the shutdown sequence, so the zeroed level gets stored on reboot/shutdown and restored on boot"
<crimsun> ScottK: unfortunately, without converting the entire initscript to upstart semantics, there's no straightforward way to resolve it
<crimsun> ScottK: however, even converting the initscript to upstart semantics won't fix the real issue, which is that the initscript blindly pushes these mixer settings on every audio card. the long-term solution is to populate the alsa-utils init database with specific SSIDs that require mixer level quirks.
<crimsun> ScottK: hopefully that's a bit more verbose and understandable.
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> So how long is 'long term'?
<crimsun> Karmic+1
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> Tonio_: did you test the kde syncml software from playground recently?
<ScottK> Thanks.  It'd be nice to have something other than 0 in the meantime.
<Tonio_> neversfelde: which one ?
<Tonio_> oh yes, it is even packaged on my ppa
<Tonio_> neversfelde: not stable afaik
<neversfelde> Tonio_: saw it in your PPA, but it was old, last time I had a look
<Tonio_> ScottK: kconf_update could do our kdebluetooth trick
<Tonio_> neversfelde: hum what's your revision number ?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: 1024634. still unstable
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I never really tested it, was only interested if there was progress
 * neversfelde got a new netbook and cannot sync^^
<shtylman> Riddelll: the one where there is no text in the right click menu or the checkboxes...
<shtylman> but it only happens when oxygen is the style...
<JontheEchidna> oh shiz, Arby deactivated his LP account: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rbirnie-deactivatedaccount
<shtylman> why?
<shtylman> and who was he?
<rgreening> huh? have a bad day maybe? :)
<JontheEchidna> ~seen arby
<kubotu> Arby was last seen 7 months, 20 days, 8 hours, 27 minutes and 44 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote closed the connection)
<shtylman> damn
<rgreening> hmm...
<JontheEchidna> He was a ninja that used to help us to KDE releases, among other things
<rgreening> hope we didn't do anything to scare him away
<JontheEchidna> actually, him and I started on the same KDE release under apachelogger's tutorage
<JontheEchidna> manually updaing some 50-odd kde-l10n-* packages, if I recall
<shtylman> why did he stop
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> just moved on to other stuff?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I don't think he had a falling out or anything like that
<JontheEchidna> perhaps lack of time + moving on to other things, just a bit sad to see him go
<shtylman> I see...guess he just found other stuff to do..im sure it happens
<shtylman> so...I really dont know about this openoffice bug...
<shtylman> and if I will be able to find a fix
<shtylman> this is really problematic...
<JontheEchidna> on a stupid note, it's now impossible to report bugs from karmic, since the "Report a bug" links redirect to a wiki telling you to use apport-kde, which doesn't work at the moment :/
<JontheEchidna> I'd file a bug, but...
<shtylman> haha
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: its apport-bug you need to run not apport-kde right
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: well, using ubuntu-bug, but that ultimately invokes apport-kde which fails to open the browser
<JontheEchidna> apport-cli is busted, too
<JontheEchidna> I did manage to get a report about that in before the epic fail
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you on karmic and if so, what ver of qt you running?
<JontheEchidna> 4.5.2, in karmic
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You can add ?noredirect or something like that to get to LP regurlarly.
<rgreening> I tried Riddelll's Qt 4.6.. its busted.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<rgreening> apport-bug works here for me JontheEchidna
<rgreening> as well as /usr/share/apport/apport-kde
<JontheEchidna> the thing just doesn't open up konq when I tell it to do it's stuff :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: filebug?no-redirect
<rgreening> ah
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: cool, thanks
<shtylman> rgreening: is it safe to update system now :)
<rgreening> I think so. Im running fine now
<ScottK> shtylman: It appears most of the bustage is behind us.  I updated safely earlier today.  I think the major area that's still a problem is encryptfs not mounted to /.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I updated this morning and rebooted fine
<shtylman> cool
<rgreening> oh and no auto detect usb drives
<JontheEchidna> huh, usb devices work here
 * JontheEchidna is a lucky boy
<rgreening> oh, maybe fix since i checked last
<ScottK> JontheEchidna:  Bug #431118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431118 in malone "Disable +filebug redirection for apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431118
<Tonio_> ScottK: for the xdg in rc file thing, I think we can to it with kconf-update
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: my problem is that apport-kde was broken with an unrelated problem, so now I have no way to report bugs if they come up
<JontheEchidna> well, aside from the no-redirect now
<ScottK> Right, you'll like the second one I filed.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug #431121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431121 in malone "Don't apply +filebug redirection to ubuntu-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431121
<JontheEchidna> ooh, yeah. NIce one
<JontheEchidna> for example, merge tickets are now a pain in the ass
<JontheEchidna> as are package removal requests
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should comment
<rgreening> anyone watching ufc fight night on spike :)
<ScottK> Yes, please.
<shtylman> my amarok doesn't work ;(
<shtylman> I launch it...but nothing comes up...
<shtylman> is that normal...im guessing not :)
<JontheEchidna> whoa, new kbluetooth official beta release. Life!
<ScottK> Tonio_: ^^
<JontheEchidna> I'll assume the beta tag is due to the current state it's in (and was at 0.3.0) rather than "beta cuz I added new features"
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kbluetooth?content=112110
<JontheEchidna> heck, 0.3 was more of an alpha
<JontheEchidna> the FFe should consist entirely of "kdebluetooth 0.3 was a steaming pile. kdebluetooth 0.4 doesn't fail quite so hard"
<Tonio_> ScottK: nice :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'll package this one of course, tomorrow :) no time right now
<ScottK> Kubuntu desktop and netbook images up for testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Frozen for Karmic Alpha 6,Feature, and UI Freeze in effect otherwise | Alpha 6 images need testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Frozen for Karmic Alpha 6; Feature, and UI Freeze in effect otherwise | Alpha 6 images need testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Frozen for Karmic Alpha 6; Feature and UI Freeze in effect otherwise | Alpha 6 images need testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
 * JontheEchidna is done
<ScottK> Nice new Quassel feature.  If you hover over the topic in the U/I, it auto expands to display the entire topic.
<rgreening> nice
 * JontheEchidna can't wait for cpp-4.4, version 4.4.4-4ubuntu4
<nixternal> Tonio_: I have a working kdm.conf now for upstart
<nixternal> just tested it successfully
<Tonio_> nixternal: super :)
<nixternal> let me paste bin it for you
<Tonio_> nixternal: yup, I'll test tomorrow, no way to test right now, but please do
<nixternal> found out you can't leave author "", it needs something in it
<Tonio_> nixternal: when it's proven to work, we can fix the kdm package for integration...
<Tonio_> nixternal: ah ;) that simple :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272479/
<nixternal> though I may have had other typos in that last one
<nixternal> Riddelll: finished version 0.0.1 of the kdm upstart script ^^  it is pretty raw as it is pretty much a copy of a lot of kdm and just has the start) portion of the original init script
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: hmm they put in the redirect? that makes that apport-kde bug critical imo.
 * yuriy should bug pitti to at least put in the simple patch
 * nixternal needs a cookie
 * nixternal goes and grabs some cookies and milk
<ScottK> \o/ - Netbook Live CD works and there's Install-Kubuntu right there in the applications favorites.
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum, testing the boot, I was wondering, is usplash broken for everyone or is that juste me ?
<nixternal> broken here too, it isn't usplash anymore
<nixternal> xsplash or splashx or whatever the hell it is called now
<yuriy> they may have disabled it. that's the plan for karmic+1 anyways
<yuriy> start X with xsplash asap and no usplash
<Tonio_> nixternal: is xsplash replacing usplash ?
<nixternal> already has
<Tonio_> I thought it was meant to make the transition between usplash and gdm/kdm only
<Tonio_> okay
<JontheEchidna> The plan is here in full: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicXsplash
<Tonio_> nixternal: well all metapackage still dep on usplash afaics
<JontheEchidna> usplash is used as a fallback, and for disk checks, etc
<Tonio_> hum okay
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: would be nice if that happens :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: this means we're not gonna use xplash right, but ksplash directly.... interesting :)
<JontheEchidna> ya, Riddell already got kdm to start ksplashx the first thing it does
<JontheEchidna> now we just need to start kdm first thing, I guess
<Tonio_> this means ksplashn then login propt, then ksplash right ?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, maybe a custom theme later so it looks less redundant
<Tonio_> right
<Tonio_> so when a chkdsc occurs, we fallback to usplash....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that might look ugly, unless I'm wrong on purpose...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, not too pretty at all :(
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I think I'd prefer a shell fallback in this case :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and usplash is used for shutdown
 * ScottK-netbook waves
<Tonio_> ScottK-desktop: have you ben able to test kdebluetooth a little ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: what do you need to know about kdebluetooth?
<nixternal> i find it useless right now because all it is good for is input devices
<Tonio_> nixternal: new version on my ppa for tests, should fix the basic functionnalities at least
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.  Got stuck doing some $WORK, testing ISO installs, and dealing with a 6 year old that woke up after have had a 'accident' in her bed.
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> ScottK: nevermind that was just a question :)
<ScottK> Looks like the netbook install works.
<ScottK> claydoh: You doing release notes for Alpha 6?
<nixternal> hrmm, I am building a package and the damn .cpp files get deleted before they can get used...this is driving me silly trying to figure this one out...anyone seen this before?
<rgreening> dam this usb not detecting. tried a new guest account and same issue...
<ScottK> Come on folks ...
 * ScottK notes the complete lack of test results he didn't do in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all and goes to bed.
<spstarr>  is there a PPA for kernel? or nightly builds?
<spstarr> is dead
<markey> moin
<markey> is it safe to upgrade on karmic again?
<ghostcube> hi
<Riddelll> time to test from ISOs people!
<ScottK> markey: It should be unless you have an encryptfs not mounted as /.
<ScottK> Riddelll: I think we're in reasonably good shape on Netbook testing.  It'd be nice if someone could try wubi though.  That has yet to work.
<davmor2> Riddelll I'm testing just to many bugs to report to go quickly :(
<Riddelll> no dbus starting here on a desktop install
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: whoa, you're fast
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: ?
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: oh oops :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<claydoh> n ow i need to install karmic and check it out :)
<claydoh> which I can do now that I figured out my boot problem yay!
<ScottK> claydoh: You doing release notes?
<claydoh> ScottK: looking at em right now
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: I figured out that you can copy the wiki pages over and keep the attachements if you don't try to make the article first
<Riddelll> mm, really?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I just messed things up last time
<ScottK> Riddelll and agateau: It looks like there's a good chance I pulled from the wrong quassel branch by accident and the indicator stuff is, not, in fact in our current package. My apologies.  I'll fix it right after Alpha 6 is out.
<ScottK> agateau: It does look like we'll need a newer libindicate though.
<agateau> ScottK: ok,
<agateau> ScottK: I released a new libindicate tarball and uploaded new patches on my page
<ScottK> Bug fix release or new features?
<agateau> ScottK: haven't checked if Sput has included them yet (pinged him on irc yesterday)
<agateau> ScottK: my mistake: I uploaded a new libindicate-*qt* yesterday
<ScottK> IIRC he did merge your updates which is why I was thinking we needed the newer one.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<agateau> this one builds with latest libindicate (0.2.0)
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> haha: http://feeds.wordpress.com/1.0/gocomments/castrojo.wordpress.com/584/
<ScottK> Is it just bug fixes?
<JontheEchidna> er, not haha at the comments, but at the blog itself
<agateau> ScottK: mainly, but libindicate 0.2.0 is the so-called v2 api, so it's also adapting to libindicate changes
<agateau> ScottK: but this does not bring launchers with it
<agateau> I have been told launchers is a feature implemented in the ui,
<agateau> so as long as it's not in the plasmoid, you are safe :)
<ScottK> OK, then we should probably let Riddelll upload it.
<agateau> yep, Riddell told me he would do this after alpha6
<rgreening> nixternal: apport-kde is severely broken
<rgreening> can't use ubuntu-bug at all to report the fact that apport-kde is broken either :)
<rgreening> haha
<yuriy> rgreening: fix pyqt ;)
<rgreening> pyqt works.. afaik for me...
<rgreening> with Qt 4.5.2
<yuriy> rgreening: or maybe qt. bug 403361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<rgreening> yuriy: I'm not seeing a crash. It's hung
<yuriy> rgreening: the hang is because of a workaround for the crash
<rgreening> how stupid hahah
 * rgreening hates myself today
<yuriy> d'oh. overwrote my modified apport-kde
<rgreening> would you believe Im installing ubuntu-desktop to see if usb mounting works there.. grr...
<rgreening> stoopid system breakage
<neversfelde> new kdebluetooth beta release, too late for us :/
<sebas> It's beta anyways
 * sebas notes that beta means "it's not ready, don't release it"
<JontheEchidna> heck, 0.3 could probably be called an alpha
<neversfelde> I will create a package, probably we can put it to the backports beta ppa
<JontheEchidna> Tonio has packages for a svn version close to beta in his ppa
<neversfelde> mhh, as far as I understood, kdebluetooth is dead and kbluetooth is a new project which has other priorities. Based on kdebluetooth ofcourse.
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not really new at all. Just a name change (kbluetooth4 -> kbluetooth) with a new maintainer
<JontheEchidna> plus a heap of bugfixes
<yuriy> rgreening: bugged pitti. partial fix for apport-kde going into next upload.
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> then maybe I can report some bugs without using apport-gtk :)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ok, time to logout and start a gdm session.. yuk
<jefferai> Riddelll: who do I talk to about freeze exceptions?
<Riddelll> jefferai: moi
<seele> anyone going to be in paris or london next week and want to meet for beer/food?
<Riddelll> next week? that must mean the big day is soon
<seele> saturday
<jefferai> Riddelll: hey
<Riddelll> hi jefferai
<jefferai> Yo
<jefferai> are you aware of the recent taglib-1.6 release?
<Riddelll> I've heard rumours of its existance
<Riddelll> apachelogger was muttering about it
<jefferai> yeah
<jefferai> it would be very, very good for it to be in karmic
<jefferai> both for Amarok, and for anything else using taglib
<jefferai> because there are about a bazillion bugfixes -- some critical -- since 1.5
<jefferai> (by critical I mean, fixing possibilities of data loss)
<Riddelll> are there new dependencies?
<jefferai> new
<jefferai> er
<jefferai> no
<jefferai> just bugfixes
<jefferai> so essentially, we'd like the amarok exception to cover amarok, taglib, and the about-to-be-released new version of taglib-extras
<Riddelll> does it change the ABI at all?
<jefferai> well
<jefferai> it's complicated
<jefferai> taglib-1.6 offers support for two new formats, which are off by default but which should definitely be built in, because Amarok will require them
<Riddelll> uh oh
<jefferai> these formats are ported over from taglib-extras
<jefferai> or to be more precise, it's the exact same code, but taglib-extras was providing it until taglib itself was released with it
<jefferai> I'm not sure how that affects ABI though
<jefferai> adding more stuff in
<jefferai> the taglib-extras ABI will definitely change, but the only package using that right now is Amarok (someone did a dependency check)
<Riddelll> somebody failed, juk uses taglib-extras too
<jefferai> I can fix juk
<Riddelll> when is taglib-extras due to be released?
<jefferai> ASAP
<jefferai> I'm testing it out now
<jefferai> but, I'd have to change the Amarok source code to work with the new release
<jefferai> so basically -- either we need to hold off on the whole thing, or you need to put all three packages in
<jefferai> the latter is far preferable
<Riddelll> if I open a bug can you supply a full changelog and rationale why this is important?
<jefferai> full changelog of what?
<Riddelll> taglib and taglib-extras
<jefferai> I don't think taglib has a changelog
<jefferai> taglib-extras I could
<jefferai> although it's tiny
<Riddelll> why doesn't it have a changelog?  hard to assess the problems for a freeze exception without knowing what's changed in it
<jefferai> Ask wheels?
<jefferai> looks like there is a brief, totally non-complete changelog
<jefferai> in the NEWS file
<jefferai> has some stuff for 1.6-RC1 and 1.6
<Riddelll> hmm, wheels, tsk
<jefferai> Riddelll: but to give you an idea: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/taglib/NEWS?revision=1022849&view=markup
<jjesse> how many llls do you need Riddelll?
<jefferai> that's a small taste of the number of fixes/changes
<Riddelll> jjesse: one more than the other imposter Riddell
<Riddelll> jefferai: that looks like a reasonable changelog
<jefferai> it's just not exhaustive
<jefferai> Riddelll: juk doesn't use taglib-extras...
<Riddelll> jefferai: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/juk says differently
<jefferai> Riddelll: if it's using taglib-extras it's some debian/ubuntu specific patch
<jefferai> because I'm looking at the Juk source code right now
<jefferai> I have a feeling that someone put the dep in there without realizing that you have to code it
<jefferai> it doesn't just add the extra file formats for free
<jefferai> but that dep is wrong
<jefferai> the source code doesn't lie
<Riddelll> the dep is a binary dep and added by scanning the binary for what libraries it needs
<Riddelll> jefferai: you're right
<Riddelll> we do have a patch
<Riddelll> "  * Add kubuntu_06_juk_read_mp4.diff to make juk read MP4 tags  -- Harald Sitter"
<jefferai> where can I see that patch?
<jefferai> it's possible you wont' need to change anything at all
<Riddelll> jefferai: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdemultimedia/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_06_juk_read_mp4.diff
<jefferai> Riddelll: the patch would have to be changed, but not much
<jefferai> in fact, mainly you'll just have to remove 80% of it
<jefferai> since taglib has mp4 natively, all the checks for taglib-extras can go away
<jefferai> (so long as you built taglib with mp4, which you should)
<jefferai> so -- other than an ubuntu-specific patch, the only other package using taglib-extras is Amarok, which I can fix up
<Riddelll> what would happen if we just dropped that patch?
<Riddelll> jefferai: is there any reason we wouldn't build with MP4 support?  it wouldn't need any extra build-depends would it?
<jefferai> Nope
<jefferai> only "legal" reasons
<jefferai> I'm not sure what they are
<jefferai> only that fedora legal reversed their opinion and now think it's ok
<jefferai> I think because the patents only cover the codecs
<jefferai> not the metadata
<Riddelll> right, shouldn't be any patent issues with it
<jefferai> Riddelll: if you just dropped the patch JuK wouldn't support mp4 files...you could do that, but you could also easily fix the patch to keep the support, but just use it from taglib instead
<Riddelll> jefferai: could you file a bug requesting the feature freeze exception giving a ratonale and pasting whatever changelogs there are https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+filebug?no-redirect
<Riddelll> (if I file it I can't then go approving it)
<jefferai> interesting
<jefferai> launchpad provides openids
<jefferai> but doesn't let you log in with them
<Riddelll> the sign of a self important site, google and yahoo are the same I believe
<jefferai> heh
<jefferai> yeah
<jefferai> Riddelll: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/431968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431968 in taglib "Feature-freeze exception for taglib and taglib-extras" [Undecided,New]
<claydoh> does the netbook installer have the install icon on the desktop now?
<ScottK> claydoh: Yes.
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks
<nixternal> rgreening: I am unable to work on apport let alone look at it...I am stuck in "Upstart broke my shit" itis :)
<jjesse> nixternal still?
<nixternal> I am unable to work on pretty much anything...the keyboard on this netbook is ok to chat with you, but don't expect me to do work :p
<nixternal> jjesse: worse today...at least yesterday I was able to work around stuff
<nixternal> I don't want to reformat/reinstall, as that is the MS way of fixing shit
<nixternal> but I am getting close to having no other choice right now, as I have a job I have to get done ASAP
<yuriy> strange, installed all updates today and no more problems
<ejat> yuriy: me too .. but my splash wont show up :(
<nixternal> yuriy: I take it you don't have encrypted disks?
<rgreening> my usb sticks wont detect :(
<rgreening> under gnome or kde
<rgreening> so it's udev related or something
<ScottK> Anyone still got Hardy?
<jefferai> argh
 * jefferai kicks anonsvn
<claydoh> ScottK: only in a vm
<ScottK> I need to update the qt4-x11 backport due to a security issue and I'd appreciate some testing ...
<ScottK> With luck, I
<ScottK> will have it in my ppa soonish.
<claydoh> hmmm if haiku had wireless, I might not be using kubuntu exclusively
 * claydoh is a beos fanboi
<nixternal> man, I used to love beos
<nixternal> i remember the first time I installed it, i felt so elite back then...hardly anything worked way back then, but it was cool
<jefferai> Riddelll: any idea when I'll know the status?
<Riddelll> jefferai: hopefully alpha 6 will be out the way tomorrow and we can make some packages and test it, if there's no problems we can probably upload whenever.  does amarok need changes?
<jefferai> yes, Amarok will need changes
<jefferai> so I need to try to coordinate
<nixternal> is anyone else having the usb probs that rgreening noted? I need to get an iso on a stick so I can get a working machine besides this netbook :)
<claydoh> nixternal: haiku has its first alpha out, tho i have hardware incompatibilities with it so far :?
<Riddelll> jefferai: I'll let you know when we've been able to test packages
<nixternal> i should check it out again
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> how many days, do you think?
<Riddelll> jefferai: tomorrow or monday I think
<jefferai> OK
<jefferai> I'll tell the packagers on the list that I will be pushing the changes into Amarok on Tues
<jefferai> gives them several days to get taglib-1.6 and taglib-extras-1.0 in tree
<jefferai> (you're the only one in feature freeze that I know of, so it won't be as big a deal for them)
<nixternal> Keybuk FTW! just in case you all didn't realize it yet
<yuriy> nixternal: nope! no encrypted disks
<rgreening> ScottK: can you verify the usb sticks show up in your system via device notifier (under latest karmic). If so, can you get me a list of your installed packages? I believe I have a missing package or something.
<ScottK> rgreening: In a meeting, but yes.
<rgreening> ScottK: ty. Im ever so grateful
<rgreening> Im thinking its HAL related
<Nightrose> jefferai: Riddelll: remember that tagging of rc is on monday
<jefferai> wait wut?
<Nightrose> if we really want to depend on new taglib we should get that in before RC
<jefferai> or release an RC2
<Nightrose> then we will miss karmic
<Nightrose> and fedora
<jefferai> I could commit the changes now, but I don't have mp4 files to test with
<jefferai> nor audible/real
<jefferai> Nightrose: anyways -- then I'll commit this stuff ASAP, and tell the packagers to fix it ASAP :-)
<Nightrose> thx :)
<jefferai> but this depends upon really knowing that the exception will be granted
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is there anything we can to for knds to make it so Firefox fonts aren't huge on a netbook?
<nixternal> YES!!! I have been wanting to blow those large fonts up
<yuriy> that wouldn't be very helpful :P
<nixternal> haha, I mean, blow them up and get rid of them, not blow them up to make them larger...though that would be funny to do :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I tried the Firefox installer for my Alpha 6 test reinstall and it worked very nicely.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: The UI elements apart from web content should use KDE settings if QtCurve is in use, but HTML font settings seem different
<JontheEchidna> you'd probably have to mess with Firefox's settings
<ScottK> Ugh.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're the Firefox expert here.  Any ideas how we deal with ^^^
<markey> free hugs for the first packager to provide taglib 1.6 and taglib-extras 1.0!
<markey> who could resist? :)
<JontheEchidna> HAL seems pretty busted here, any KDE app I start goes like:
<JontheEchidna> QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown"
<JontheEchidna> plus autodetection don't work
<JontheEchidna> hal's upstart script is broken, I guess
<JontheEchidna> hal is not running
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ^I think I found the problem (no clue how to fix, tho)
<rgreening> ooo oooo ooooohhhh
<rgreening> what?
<rgreening> hmm....
<rgreening> let me see if my hal is running
<rgreening> my hald is running here
<rgreening> it just doesn't report the usb drives
<JontheEchidna> mine wasn't. "start hal" from the command line worked
<JontheEchidna> now let's see if we can autodetect usb devices...
<JontheEchidna> yup, works like a charm now
<rgreening> fu :(
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> my system wont detect them at all
<rgreening> gdiath
<rgreening> :S
<rgreening> i dun wanna re-installl!!!!!!!!!!!
<ScottK> FYI everyone (UDS) http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/09/15/uds-update/
<rgreening> uds whee
<rgreening> I need my coat
<cbr> hmm.. i wonder if it's known that since the new upstart stuff KMS fails
<JontheEchidna> Somebody with powarz needs to put up an alpha 6 story on kubuntu.org
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 6 released! | Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<rgreening> not me. If I wrote it it wouldnt' be pretty atm..Im in grr land
<rgreening> stupid no usb auto detect grumble grr grumble
<cbr> my smartcard reader doesnt work in karmic at the moment :(
<cbr> which is extremely unwelcome
<rgreening> cbr is it the reader driver isn't working or that it doesn't auto mount/detect in the device notifier?
<cbr> uhm..
<cbr> lsusb sees the reader
<cbr> but pkcs15-tool says no card present
<cbr> so possibly it isnt recognizing the card being put it or smth?
<rgreening> cbr do you see /dev links for it?
<rgreening> cbr also, does it show up in dmesg?
<cbr> the device
<cbr> ?
<rgreening> yes, like /dev/mmc....
<cbr> it's an usb device imo
<cbr> built-in though
<rgreening> do you have a card in it?
<rgreening> if so, it will have a device file and partition dev file associated
<rgreening> I have an issue where everything works, it just doesn't show up in the notifier. Some hal/solid breakage
<cbr> uhm
<cbr> i dont even know what the /dev node for the reader is
<rgreening> look in dmesg... insert a memory chip in the reader and look at dmesg again. see what shows up new
<rgreening> if anything...
<cbr> Bus 007 Device 004: ID 0b97:7772 O2 Micro, Inc. OZ776 CCID Smartcard Reader
<cbr> $ ls /dev/bus/usb/007/004
<cbr> /dev/bus/usb/007/004
<cbr> dmesg shows nothing
<cbr> it never did imo
<cbr> it's not a memory chip
<cbr> it's a smartcard
<rgreening> oh.. duh
<cbr> it uses opensc
<rgreening> my bad
 * rgreening shots self in head
<Riddelll> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/karmic-alpha-6
<Riddelll> at last
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<rickspencer3> "should be treated with caution"
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> for sure
<rgreening> definately not worded cautiously enough :)
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> need blinking stop signs and such
<crimsun> <blink>STOP</blink>
<rgreening> awesome
 * rgreening needs to re-install if he cant get usb autodetect working otherwise cant dev usb-creator further
 * claydoh has finally joined the ranks of ssh users after nearly 10 years of linux
<rgreening> lol
 * claydoh will begin coding KDE apps in about 50 years :)
<rgreening> personally, I like to shh! users :)
<claydoh> so now I have a good use for this 1998 vintage laptop
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-18
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: ping
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<JontheEchinda> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> I think I found my issue. devicekit + HAL = broken on my system. Can you see if you have devicekit-disks installed?
 * JontheEchinda is in windows atm
<rgreening> I think the two are not playing well together
 * rgreening kiks JontheEchinda to cause a reboot
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: If I stop hal, devicekit-disks works as expected, but KDE does not show my stick in notifier.
<JontheEchinda> need Excel + proprietary bullcrap for Statistics class :(
<jjesse> yay for windows
<JontheEchinda> brb, restarting for service pack 3, which it failed to notify me for a week after I updated to service pack 2
<JontheEchinda> YAY WINDOWS
<jjesse> it does that on purpose :0
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: so If I boot with usb inserted, it finds it in notifier until I remove it and reinsert and no show in notifier.. gr...
<ScottK> Meh.  If I'm not around, tell rgreening I do have devicekit-disks installed when he returns....
<JontheEchinda> [22:49:29] <ScottK> Meh.  If I'm not around, tell rgreening I do have devicekit-disks installed when he returns....
<ScottK> Thanks.
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: here
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: so insert and remove usb works for you in notifier?
<JontheEchinda> still in windows :(
<rgreening> dam u haha
<rgreening> JontheEchinda: you running 32 or 64 bit?
<JontheEchinda> 32 bit
 * rgreening is wondering if there is some 64 bit weirdness going on.. im on 64
<ScottK> Could be.  I'm on 32 bit.
<rgreening> I just tried a live cd of alpha6 and had the same issue.. downloading the 32 bit one now to test that
<rgreening_> ScottK: well, apparantly it's specific to my Acer Aspire 6930 only. I tried the image on my Acer One flawless but both the 64 and 32 images fail on my 6930.
<ScottK> That makes me consider it might be a kernel issue.
<rgreening_> or bios
 * rgreening_ digs more
<ScottK> You didn't change the bios did you?
<rgreening_> no
<ScottK> So that's not a variable in the equation.  It worked before, right?
<rgreening_> Im trying to remember which kernel I was using last when it worked
<rgreening_> aha... there was a kernel update on the 16th... the breakage time
<rgreening_> I'll try downgrade
 * rgreening_ crosses fingers
 * rgreening_ reboots
<eviljussi01> Is there a reason the sun-java6-plugin is not in the kubuntu-retricted extra's pacakge?
<agateau> finally, I wrote this blog post about indicators: http://agateau.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/indicators-notifications-and-co/
<Sput> nice
<Riddelll> another sunny day
<Riddelll> Riddell: looks like another day where the server I use still exists in two places nether synced with the other
<Riddelll> today I should update agateau's stuff, handle the new amarok beta and test taglib 1.6, milestone bugs and report to the release team meeting and have a power lunch with a KDE developer
<agateau> Riddelll: wow, busy day!
 * agateau wonders what a "power lunch" is
<Riddelll> agateau: it's like a normal lunch but it suggests I'm not skiving off :)
<agateau> Riddelll: oh ok :)
<Riddelll> agateau: your new libindicate-qt uses the new libindicate presumably?
<agateau> Riddelll: it does
<a|wen-dtu> agateau: kudos with the new ayatana notifications; they are really nice and functions very well!
<agateau> a|wen-dtu: thanks!
<a|wen-dtu> agateau: will it be as an option in final 9.10 ?
<agateau> a|wen-dtu: yes
<a|wen-dtu> nice!
<a|wen-dtu> are you responsible for the message indicator as well, or?
<agateau> yes
<a|wen-dtu> what about changing so it only show "new" messages instead of "unread" from kmail?
<agateau> that's something I'd like to do, but it's a bit more difficult given the way kmail works
<a|wen-dtu> ah, well at least it is on the todo :) ... i turned it off primarily because of that; made it kind of unusable to me :/
<a|wen-dtu> apart from that, it is working pretty good (minus some bugs, that afaik was on the todo).
<orionas> I was watching TVtime at full screen a few days ago. Works fine, but
<orionas> I wsa also watching the kmail notifications
<orionas>  :)
<orionas> Any thoughts about that?
<Tm_T> orionas: I think that should be related to some general setting, say "Presentation" mode makes all notifications to stay behind systray icon for example
<Tm_T> no idea if that is possible currently though
<orionas> Well, OK. I could just turn off notifications for while watching TV ...
<Tm_T> orionas: aye, maybe it should do it automatically, I don't know
<orionas> Tm_T: Pile it up on the wishlist :)
<tseliot> Riddell: does the KDE tray use 16x16 icons by default in Kubuntu?
<Riddelll> tseliot: 22x22 I think
<tseliot> Riddelll: I asked as I'm getting this problem with pidgin in Kubuntu (see the white icon): http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/karmic/screenshots/pidgin.png
<tseliot> that should show the "available status" icon
<tseliot> here's the output of "ls -R /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/"
<tseliot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/273374/
<tseliot> Riddelll: the actual name of the icon is tray-online.png
<Riddelll> tseliot: systray is just an xembed window, there shouldn't be any difference seen between running something under KDE than gnome
<tseliot> Riddelll: the icon was visible in jaunty
<Riddelll> tseliot: and under gnome?
<tseliot> Riddelll: gnome doesn't seem to be affected by this problem
<Riddelll> maybe it's a problem, in gtk-qtcurve engine
<Riddelll> tseliot: try running it under KDE with GTK2_RC_FILES  unset
<tseliot> Riddelll: something like GTK2_RC_FILES="" pidgin ?
<Riddelll> yes
<tseliot> ok, let me try
<tseliot> Riddelll: GTK_RC_FILES="" pidgin doesn't seem to solve the problem
<Riddelll> GTK2
<Riddelll> tseliot: does it run with the crappy dewiget theme
<Riddelll> tseliot: does it run with the crappy default wiget theme?
<tseliot> Riddelll: no, it seems to be still qt curve
<Riddelll> tseliot: try    unset GTK2_RC_FILES; pidgin
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> Riddelll: ok, it's ugly now but the problem still remains
<Riddelll> so it's not a fault of the widget theme, it must be a fault in pidgin somehow
<Riddelll> although I've no idea why it would be doing something different under KDE than under Gnome
<tseliot> Riddell: the weird thing is that I can see a green triangle in the bottom right corner of the icon and an orange icon when I receive a message. Also I can see part of the connection icon when pidgin is connecting
<Riddelll> so it's showing stuff offset by a few pixels?
<tseliot> Riddelll: either that or it's clipping the icon somehow
<Riddelll> tseliot: worth testing some other gnome apps with systray icons under KDE too I suppose
<Riddelll> although shouldn't pidgin be using the message indicator?
<tseliot> Riddelll: it uses notifications and updates the status icon
<tseliot> Riddelll: liferea's icon is not perfect (gray background) but still visible
<tseliot> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/karmic/screenshots/liferea.png
<tseliot> transmission's icon is perfect
<tseliot> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/karmic/screenshots/transmission.png
<Riddelll> hard to say what's at fault then
<Riddelll> could be KDE could be pidgin could be both
<tseliot> Riddelll: where's the systray code?
<tseliot> i.e. what package?
<Riddelll> tseliot: kdebase-workspace
<tseliot> Riddelll: ok, thanks
<Riddelll> kdebase-workspace-4.3.1/plasma/applets/systemtray/
<tseliot> thanks again
<allee-k> Is apport somehow usable at the moment?  apport-bug /usr/bin/X hangs (begs for kill 9) after sending infos, and just apport-bug does crazy things whatever I choose (storage problem | other) :(
<shtylman> apachelogger: I have thought more about this shared installer package and I don't think it is the right approach...at least not how it is now. The problem is that I used ubiquity specific names for lots of things in the style file. So...my recommendation is this: either leave for this cycle as separate things in separate packages and plan for next cycle to create a base style file and makes sense for various components...or... create a kubuntu-
<shtylman> installer-artwork package instead that just has the images in it and no style file and leave the style file up to the users? I like the idea of a good base style file but I am concerned that really beyond these two installers...what else are we gonna use this for? thoughts?
<ScottK> Riddelll: I should have a quassel update ready once you've uploaded libindicate-qt (agateau updated the quassel patch for it with upstream).
<ScottK> How barbaric that I'm forced to install vim on my own and it isn't automatically provided anymore.
<JontheEchinda> Konversation will be shipping a beta this weekend, with a final release in the first week of October
<ScottK> U/I for Quassel is done, so we could possibly have the IRC client shootout next week.
<JontheEchinda> All Konversation has to fix is the marker line regressions (almost fixed) and a kde3 -> kde4 config upgrade bug, then they'll beta release and ride out string freeze to the final release
<JontheEchinda> but otherwise UI is done there too
<JontheEchinda> ScottK: oh, I also found that Konversation can use KNotify rather than the OSD, but that notifications on nick highlight are off by default
<ScottK> Interesting.
<JontheEchinda> we could turn these on in k-d-s if we so chose
<ScottK> If we switch back to Konversation as the default, then we probably should so as not to 'regress'.
<ScottK> Otherwise, I think sticking with the upstream default is sensible.
<ScottK> Do they have a reason to prefer their OSD over KNotification?
<ScottK> I do think it'd make sense to use the system notifications for consistency.
<JontheEchinda> neither is on by default, I just found the OSD first
<Riddelll> ScottK: new libindicate-qt is up
<JontheEchinda> then I found the notification settings, but chose the wrong one, which made me think that KNotifications didn't work in Konversation
<JontheEchinda> Since it uses an old Amarok implementation for the OSD, I thought it would act the same in that it prevented the use of KNotifications (you have to use an external plugin for Amarok)
<JontheEchinda> But, as it stands, neither is turned on by upstream by default, and both work equally well
<ScottK> OK.  New quassel ina bit then.
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I was wondering if during installation the keyboard layout that is chosen automatically should depend on the selected time zone and not on the language. is there some issue I am overlooking or should I report a wish?
<Riddelll> I don't know the exact criteria  used, I'm pretty  sure timezone is part of it
<Riddelll> gunsofbrixton: I'd ask in #ubuntu-installer
<gunsofbrixton> Riddelll: ok tnx
<allee-k> gunsofbrixton: laptop can move, so making keyboard location dependend is IMHO not useful  Owners most probably stick to their language independently where they are, so using language as default makes sense IMHO.
<gunsofbrixton> allee-k: I asked in #ubuntu-installer and maybe the discussion should continue there. anyhow if the laptop moves you are likely to change the kde time, not the time at installation. on the contrary I would think that "foreign" users choosing english as a language because their language is not fully translated or simply because they like it are fairly common
<gunsofbrixton> or chosing a language of a neighboring country
<ScottK> Riddelll: Quassel's up.
<Riddelll> yay
<davmor2> Riddelll: have you not lost that extra L yet ;)
<Riddelll> davmor2: no, the server is still in two places at once between moves :(
<davmor2> Riddelll: ah your moving again now that explains it :)
<Riddelll> I'm not, the server is
<Riddelll> jefferai: arm doesn't like qMax https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.1.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1248883/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.amarok_2:2.1.85-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddelll> NCommander: would you be able to tell jefferai the fix for that?
<davmor2> Riddelll: got a better deal else where then?
<Riddelll> davmor2: no worse, but 8 years of free hosting in the  back of someone's office is as much as could be expected
<davmor2> :) hahahaha
<Quintasan> Riddelll: Do we need FFe for Dooble or we are going to put it in ppa?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: FFe would be good, me or vorian can grant
<Riddelll> is there a patckage for testing?
<Quintasan> working, almost finished, need only a desktop file
<Quintasan> Riddelll: desktop files go to /usr/share/applications and icons to /usr/share/hicolor?
<Riddelll> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ yes
<Quintasan> humm, where I can place *.png files? debuild complains about binary file changing
<ScottK> If you put them in /debian you need to uuencode and uudecode them.
<neversfelde> lots of people complaining about okular not compiled with epub support, bug 424095 and the feedback page for alpha5. What are we going to do? Set it to "Won't Fix" for karmic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424095 in kdegraphics "Compile Okular with EPUB support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424095
<Quintasan> ScottK: How should I do that?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: it's fiddly, you can see kde4libs for an example
<Quintasan> hmm upstream supplies 16x16 icon in package and 48x48 *.ico file
<ScottK> neversfelde: How about write up a MIR and see if we can get it approved.
<neversfelde> ScottK: isn't it too  late? If not, I will try to do it.
<ScottK> It's definitely too late if you don't ask.
<neversfelde> hehe
<Quintasan> my internet's awesome, pages load up ~15 kb/s and downloading goes ~250kb/s
 * Quintasan just noticed that he must guess the meaning of about 90% adjectives used here
<Riddelll> apachelogger: I have no idea how to set the main branch for install-package
<MsMaco> sorry bout that. i have no idea what i did, but somehow i just made my terminal with irssi spawn out a few more of itself
<Quintasan> Riddelll: The build fails when extracting the file, do I need to add usr/share/hicolor to debian/dirs?
<Quintasan> hurr durr 14mb of sauce to upload
<allee-k> Quintasan: you only need it in dirs, when the directory is not created by make install
<vorian> Quintasan: when you have the ffe bug ready, ping me or make sure you subscribe me to the bug
<apachelogger> shtylman: installer-artwork is overhead
<apachelogger> shtylman: besides, the qss mostly needs to be reimplemented for each installer anyway, since I doubt that every installer ought to follow the design paradigm of ubiquity anyway
 * apachelogger sends memo to tonio
<apachelogger> oh, there he comes again
<Tonio__> apachelogger: was this for me ?
<apachelogger> Tonio__: plz do nu upstream release of kdesudo
<apachelogger> pushing in a sec
<Tonio__> kk
<Tonio__> JontheEchinda: saw about your kdepim upload
<Tonio__> JontheEchinda: is konversation in the process too to upgrade the patch indicator patches ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think bzr just broke while pushing
<apachelogger> that cant be good
<apachelogger> also the lp ui remake is kinda silly
<apachelogger> on my darn user page the amarok wiki url overlaps with a ssh key
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I may consider using a redmine for my personal project in the future
<Tonio_> lp usability has become a nightmare compared to what it was a few month ago
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yesterday it took 20 minutes to figure out out to delete a package from a ppa
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> redmine :D
<ScottK> It looks like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa can be killed off
<rgreening> message indicator busted with latest update :(
<apachelogger> one of the most awesome rails apps I know off
<rgreening> hahah the trash :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I love redmine :) simple, efficient, nice
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> redmine is super cool
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and french :)
<apachelogger> ..even though it is french it is super cool :P
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> apachelogger: are some people here using the message indicator ?
 * apachelogger is not, KDE shall prevail!
<Tonio_> yeah...
<rgreening> Seems to behave well enough here.. I think I may like it
<Tonio_> not that the concept ain't interesting, but well... there are things to fix before... kubuntu needs a lot of polishing right now...
<Tonio_> I'll be back in france in a week, I'll take more time for kubuntu
<rgreening> I LOVE the click thru... KDE needs to do that!!!!!!!! <--- sebas
<Tonio_> right now I don't wan't to do the geek... I want to discover canada, and integrate with my new company
 * apachelogger thinks that discovering canada sounds funny
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'd LOVE the cursor not to break on drag/drop :)
<apachelogger> is a bit like discovering the moon
<apachelogger> like what the hell would you be discovering on the moon
<Tonio_> especially since nobody gives a sh*t and the bug is now 2 years old :)
<apachelogger> just a big golf ball anyway :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: s/discovering/lear about/
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ruphy always asks for debug info when I poke him
<Tonio_> makes it better I think :)
<apachelogger> learning about canada sounds broing though :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I suspect the issue is in qt in fact, not kde
<apachelogger> Tonio_: though I must say that the debug info is incredibly useless and I failed to fix0r the issue in all 3 attempts I made
<apachelogger> Tonio_: quite possibly it is in Qt
<Tonio_> apachelogger: pure qt apps do break also, when gtk ones don't
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> in theory even for dnd it somehow must access some X cursor
<rgreening> Riddelll: I see what you like about the indicator stuff...
<apachelogger> so in theory you could make the oxygen cursor theme override the bug
<rgreening> apachelogger: discovery.ca
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> but live thought me that theory might not always apply to software in the linux world
 * apachelogger breaks bzr lock and pushes again
<apachelogger> oh there we go
<apachelogger> Tonio_: all ready to go for new upstream release of kdesudo
 * apachelogger prepares kdebase-runtime meanwhile
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: is there any emergency on that point ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes
<apachelogger> I just uploaded runtime
<Tonio_> ok
<apachelogger> and that will fail without new kdesudo
<apachelogger> another reason why i do not like dpkg-divert
<Tonio_> haha, indeed, let's make it then
<Tonio_> yeah I know about that...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we could go with debconf eventually like debian, but then we have to make sure it'll choose kdesudo bu default
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what about that ?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> no point
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the ideal thing is to fix kdesu package, kdesudo, and provide an alternative
<apachelogger> that is what my uploads are doing :P
<Tonio_> haha :)
<apachelogger> which is also why the debconf approach would make no sense
<Tonio_> so you did fix kdelibs also ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what for?
<Tonio_> bah provide an alternative for kdesu too, no ?
<apachelogger> kdesu resides in runtime these days
<Tonio_> yeah workspace/runtime, whatever contains kdesu ;)
<apachelogger> runtime, all runtime apps are in runtime :P
<apachelogger> all apps that compose the actual workspace are in workspace :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the very ideal thing would be to merge kdesudo and kdesu and write a sudo class for it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I did not want to jump into that, besides, soon kdesu* shall be completely pointless
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so.......... did you fix the *runtime* package too ??? ;-)
<apachelogger> policykit ftw!
<Tonio_> yeah I know about that
<rgreening> apachelogger: we need to make kdesudo go away as a dep on our packages. should be a goal for UDS-L to make packagekit used by more stuff. We have packagekit working now for usb-creator-kde (0.2.7 unreleased)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, in fact, it is already uploaded, so you should hurry with kdesudo :P
<ScottK> rgreening: It's an upstream goal for KDE 4.4, so Karmic +1 is the time
<Tonio_> rgreening: wow, impressive :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: you mean policykit I suppose?
<rgreening> UDS-L = Karmic+1 :)
<Tonio_> yeah I understood policykit
<apachelogger> and yes, getting rid of kdesudo is something to target for sure
<rgreening> doh.. yeah polocykit.. finger fumbled packagkit
<apachelogger> should not be high prio though
 * rgreening believes == high
<Tonio_> rgreening: it is nice but a lot of work on the client/backend side
<apachelogger> lol
<Tonio_> no ?
<rgreening> no more root ugliness via sudo wrapper
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I understand kauth makes it easier
<apachelogger> did not look at it though
<apachelogger> also
<rgreening> yay
<apachelogger> there is no client server thing
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> apachelogger: frontend/backend :)
<apachelogger> that is not much of a hassle either AFAIK :)
<Tonio_> you need some templating in policykit at least right ? and then the UI using it
<apachelogger> well, you need to write a policy
<Tonio_> rgreening: I mean it's not as easy as a sudo bla
<apachelogger> similar to the dbus interface stuff, just that the dbus interface stuff is a buildtime dep
<rgreening> Tonio_: download the 0.2.7 release of usb-creator. It has a helper backend that does the root priv stuff via policy and the frontend is all user space
<Tonio_> rgreening: oki I'll look at this
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, considering sudo might not be there and considering you might want a sudo GUI and considering all the sudo GUIs use different cmdline args, I would consider policykit easier to implement
<apachelogger> at least easier to implement in a cross-desktop/toolkit manner
 * rgreening agrees
<Tonio_> rgreening: one thing we should consider then is partitionmanager
<rgreening> for sure Tonio_
<Tonio_> interesting, I'll try to make it to work
<Tonio_> tomorrow :)
<rgreening> cool
<apachelogger> partitionmanager?
<apachelogger> the kcm/app?
<rgreening> I think jockey was another one Riddelll mentioned...?
<apachelogger> jockey most importantly needs to become a KCM
<rgreening> brb.. reboot
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is both a kcm and binary app
<apachelogger> thus the slash :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I think we should drop the desktop file for the binary, as it is pointless to have both
<Tonio_> it should be in systemsettings
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I suppose upstream will jump at policykitification soonish
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I hope so, and maybe I can help if it is not
<apachelogger> well, better poke him before you get started on anything
<Tonio_> okay lett's attempt to release kdesudo with launchpad :)
<apachelogger> besides
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure that
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you better postpone that to post-karmic-release :{
<apachelogger> :P even
<Tonio_> hehe of course
<apachelogger> partitionmanager ought to go on some thing (dvd,cd cant remember) for 10.04 as discussed with neversfelde and ScottK
<apachelogger> though I would not even call that discussed, rather "agreed"
<ScottK> Well dvd is oversized, so not sure anymore
<apachelogger> big fat dvd, huh?
<ScottK> Yep
<apachelogger> ScottK: that needs to be reevaluated anyway
<JontheEchinda> Tonio_: Riddell got the names backwards on the changelog
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did you change things in main.cpp ?
<JontheEchinda> I did the BCC patch
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I did not freinhard did
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> see debian/changelog and regular changelog
<apachelogger> I think that change was in main.cpp
<apachelogger> thus the need for upstream release
<Tonio_> yup
 * apachelogger looks for it crowd dvd, finds it crowd dvd, hoorays in geeky manner and inserts dvd in laptop
<JontheEchidna> yay, linux
<Tonio_> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/kdesudo
<rgreening> kmail is broken as is the plasma widget as libindicate-qt change so number from 0 to 1 and now neither load (Riddellagateau)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: thx
<ScottK> seele: I put the final U/I for quassel in the old Kubuntu Members PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/ppa/
<ScottK> It's still waiting to build, but should be there eventually.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will you upload the package or may I do it ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: uploaded it is
<Tonio_> apachelogger: great
<nixternal> police chases are awesome! what an eventful day so far...escaped prisoner robbed my bank, flew down our street...chased by cops, FBI, Marshalls, and more..just like on TV
<ScottK> nixternal: I thought every day was like that in Chicago?
<yuriy> _Sime: have you had any chance to look at bug 403361?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<yuriy> at least, if it's a pyqt or qt or application problem
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> I uploaded to ubuntu -_-
<rgreening> Riddell: ping URGENT ping - KMail busted with libindicate-qt.so.1 - want .0 now I cant load my mail!
<Tonio_> rgreening: afaik it's already uploaded by JontheEchidna
<Tonio_> rgreening: just we have to wait for the binary package :)
<rgreening> for kmail.. and the plasma widget?
<Tonio_> rgreening: same isue I suspect
<Tonio_> rgreening: aren't they from the same source package ?
<rgreening> no I do not think so..
<rgreening> no def not
<rgreening> at any rate broken
<JontheEchidna> don't blame me! :P Riddell did the kdepim stuff and swapped the debian/changelog credit accidentally. I did the BCC patch
<JontheEchidna> ...unless he wanted people to blame me :P
<bmunger> what's the correct way to setup samba shares in 9.10? I have installed the samba server but I was expecting there to be a control module or something
<JontheEchidna> I think you want the kdenetwork-filesharing package, but it's not exactly bug-free
<bmunger> is that why it's not installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I believe
<bmunger> hopefully it will be ready by release
<bmunger> thanks
<JontheEchidna> eh, it's not really been touched since 4.0
<JontheEchidna> one of the parts of kde that nobody cares about
<Quintasan> HURRRRRRR
<Quintasan> hmm, no changes in raptor's git, wtf
<Tonio_> ScottK: would kdebluetooth require an FFE ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: it's just a bugfix release so far...
<Quintasan> yay!
<Quintasan> +1 for bugfix release
<Tonio_> let's upload then...
<Quintasan> Maybe it will work finally
<Tonio_> Quintasan: I can't test since I have basically no bluetooth device here
<Tonio_> Quintasan: feel free to once in the repos :)
<Quintasan> I have a bluetooth dongle and my mobilephone :P
<Tonio_> and please report to ScottK or myself
<Tonio_> Quintasan: great
<JontheEchidna> NoooOOoOoOO
<JontheEchidna> I uploaded the wrong 12.3 MB tarball to LP :(
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I uploaded 14mb tar to Ubuntu
<Quintasan> @_@
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> now to PPA for testing and then maybe FFe
<Quintasan> Dooble was PITA to deal with, and Java modules will propably kill me
<Quintasan> and to think I want into MOTU :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * JontheEchidna kills his internet again and reuploads kmymoney2 tarball
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that happens sometimes :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: only those who do nothing never do mistakes, dude !
<Quintasan> Tonio_: sometimes is very flexible word :)
<apachelogger> oh man
<Quintasan> omfg
<apachelogger> I sure hate the pot importer
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: true
<Quintasan> I was about to write "ohshi- I forgot about learning Ruby"
<JontheEchidna> wow, lag
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can't you poke someone to hack it?
<apachelogger> I dont even know what crappy load of code is responsible for raping the package of its pot
<apachelogger> that sounds weird
<Quintasan> yeah! I started uploading on 21:13, it's 23:03 now
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> it might make sense to rape all the pot for gnome since gnome by definition is unorganized and unstandardized and things
<Quintasan> 10.times print ( "UPLOAD, UPLOAD, UPLOAD! " )
 * apachelogger finds that ugly
 * apachelogger finds old kdelibs even uglier
<apachelogger> there are approx 3000000010202391989.8 patches in that beast
<apachelogger> about as phony is the buildability
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: s/skrooge/kmymoney/ anyway :)
<JontheEchidna> I use neither. but it's apparently popular and in need of an upgrade
<Quintasan> almost uploaded 12/14 mb :S
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth uploaded
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Quintasan> yay
<Quintasan> where is our bot?
 * Quintasan hands cookies to Tonio_
<apachelogger> the diff.gz of kdelibs is almost 1 MiB
<apachelogger> what the freaking android
<neversfelde> bugfix releases do not need FFe?
<JontheEchidna> they need a bug filed to document that you are uploading it, but no FFe
<Quintasan> damn, I need to write a FFe for Dooble
<Quintasan> but first testing!
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: the release is 0.9.5 to 0.9.8, but it seems to introduce minor new features. Is it a bugfix release or not?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: oh, that tasks plasmoid? Yeah, I think those features would probably make it need an FFe
<neversfelde> ok, I will try to get one
<JontheEchidna> just toss it over to vorain
<neversfelde> ok, thank you
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am not sure, but I really think that for main packages you need an exception for any new upstream version
<JontheEchidna> son of a... where'd the kmymoney debs I pbuilt go...
<apachelogger> at least last I checked the documentation seemed to suggest that any new upstream version is affected by feature freeze and that only the release team decides what is bugfix and what is not (or worth the regression potential for that matter)
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> gah, the list-missing hook encountered an error and it didn't copy the debs out :(
<apachelogger> actually, for main you dont need documentation at all for microreleases
<neversfelde> apachelogger: had a job interview today, so I did not make it to finish my mail to the krita devs, will do it this weekend, sorry
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> darn universe always causes documentation overhead
<apachelogger> back int he days when I was young universe was the less documentatitve part of the archive
<apachelogger> all changed it seems
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger must be very old then
<apachelogger> neversfelde: how did the interview go?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: shouldn't you eh.. retire? :D
<apachelogger> aze
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> go to fedora
<apachelogger> or mandriva
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> have you retired from the geriatric care business yet?
 * Quintasan takes apachelogger's MOTU badge
<neversfelde> apachelogger: good, but there will be a second and maybe third one, little bit of overkill :)
<apachelogger> anywho, its not me being old its ubuntu being one big bloated policy about having policies to make up the policy while maintaining a policy to policify new policies
<apachelogger> if you think that does not make sense, then you are absolutely right and might get a free drink should we meet at some point
<apachelogger> that is if I didnt retire and switch to a retired-people distro
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> neversfelde: germany sure is weird
<neversfelde> hehe
 * apachelogger usually gets job without interview just because austrians are mostly to lazy to do em
<Quintasan> hurr I need my parent's approval or sth like that to go to UDS if I'm a minor?
<apachelogger> not to attend, possibly for travel though?
<neversfelde> well, here you would need the approval to buy a ticket for the flight :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: in austria that even depends on the type of minorness :P
<apachelogger> <14 parents approval, >14 no approval at all
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, here, too in some cases
<Quintasan> hmm, so it might be possible to go to UDS
<Quintasan> yeah, dooble uploaded to ppa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, I'd get some consent written up in polish and english with sig of your parents
<apachelogger> possibly both
<apachelogger> just to be sure :)
<Quintasan> and shitload of money
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> once you are at UDS ScottK can probably adopt :P
<Quintasan> well, lot's of time till UDS so things might change :O
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> bug 430013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430013 in kubuntu-meta "Oxygen-Molecule for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430013
<neversfelde> would someone unsubscribe release team and sponsors from bug #419465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419465 in plasma-widget-fancytasks "New upstream release plasma-widget-fancytasks 0.9.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419465
<apachelogger> why would someone file that as security issue
<apachelogger> I mean cmon
 * JontheEchidna wonders how well the gnomies would like us un-shlibdepping gtk2-engines-pixbuf for oxygen-molecule
<JontheEchidna> prolly too late to do anything about this cycle anyways
<claydoh_> JontheEchidna: kmymoney yay! 1.0.1 in karmic means possible backport and I won't have to keep re-learning how I packaged it up the last time for my ppa :)
<smarter> oxygen-molecule. People really aren't originals.
<apachelogger> in my experience pixbuffer gtk themes are one performance nightmare
<smarter> (not to mention oxygen is an atom)
<apachelogger> also tend to have more issues
<neversfelde> vorian: are you around?
<apachelogger> smarter: no snappy either way
 * JontheEchidna wonders if pixbuf themes follow colorscheme
<apachelogger> one shall not name themes so that they include hyphens
<apachelogger> that is just one bad idea
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I doubt it
<JontheEchidna> QtCurve's mixed case name is bad enough
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: reading the description on kde-look gave me the impression that the most recent release adopted the color settings to match KDE 4.3'2
<apachelogger> 4.3's
<apachelogger> so we would have to patchy that nayway
 * apachelogger cant type anymore
<JontheEchidna> QtCurve has nicer breadcrumbs for GTK file dialogs anyways :3
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> dont say nice and GTK file dialogs
<apachelogger> in one sentence
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> that is an abomination of good UI design
<smarter> was about to say the same thing
<Quintasan> >Estimated build start: in 2 hours
<Quintasan> :|
<smarter> GTK file dialogs are Evil.
<apachelogger> the devil himself could have drafted them up :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<smarter> worst thing is, they've had a lot of different revisions
<smarter> and this one is the best they could come up with
<smarter> previous ones were just terrifying
<JontheEchidna> speaking of ui design, I lol'd at bug 431860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431860 in firefox-3.5 "FF URL bar editing response frequently outside of HIG response time limit" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431860
 * JontheEchidna is glad that we don't get bug reports of that nature
<JontheEchidna> and that we don't have any package with > 500 bug reports
<apachelogger> does that kdebluetooth upload even have a FFe?
<smarter> I thought we pretty much gave up in having any form of bluetooth support :P
<neversfelde> oh kbluetooth-0.4~beta1a?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if we would I sure as hell would be all over them messing around with the reports getting all intellectual on them
<neversfelde> or Tonios svn package?
<apachelogger> beta1a
<apachelogger> beta1b actually
 * JontheEchidna notes that there is a beta1b now
<apachelogger> in either case I did no see a FFe request
<apachelogger> *not
<JontheEchidna> one could consider kdebluetooth 0.3 as 0.4 alpha1 :P
<JontheEchidna> but I do see a few new features in 0.4b1
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> bad practise
<apachelogger> hopefully it doesnt end up in binary new and an archive admin notices the lack of FFe
<apachelogger> might get ugly and possibly lead to a new policy
<apachelogger> "FeateFreezeExceptionProcessExceptionProcess"
<JontheEchidna> new policies -- the ultimate form of torture
<apachelogger> I shall look forward to that though
<apachelogger> exception the exception
<apachelogger> reminds me of french grammar :P
 * apachelogger better gets something to drink, clearly he must be dehydrated
<apachelogger> interesting how kdebluetooth got more bugs than -runtime
<JontheEchidna> ^and that's after I triaged it the other day, it had like 35 before I was through with it
<JontheEchidna> *45
<JontheEchidna> but it still has ancient bugs that I don't have the heart to try to tell people to upgrade and test, since kdebluetooth sucks so hard
<Quintasan> great, I was uploading it for 2h and I have to wait for another two hours to build it :S
<apachelogger> should have done a local build I suppose?
<Quintasan> I have done
<apachelogger> what are the odds that the fix for bug 432378 will expose some build issue caused by either incompability with gcc or broken patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432378 in kdelibs "Missing header in qt-messages.pot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432378
 * apachelogger is afraid he might have to fix that FTBFS then -.-
<JontheEchidna> I'm finding more and more kde3 apps that fail due to gcc
<apachelogger> or autotools :P
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, now we have autotools version the admin/cvs.sh scripts don't know about
 * JontheEchidna tries to remember which package that was
<apachelogger> well, then the admin dir in the package might be incredibly old
<apachelogger> which is a quite common case
<apachelogger> e.g. most software created with kdevelop has ancient admin dir
<JontheEchidna> kdevelop ships with ancient libtools magic, too
<apachelogger> never investigated why but kdevelop always seemed to ship with a way to old admin dir
<JontheEchidna> bug 253286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253286 in kdevelop "kdevelop project was broken when going to 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253286
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO if development templates outdate without means to provide easy updates then something obviously failed to be antcipated in the design stage
<apachelogger> though autotools is evil either way
<apachelogger> oh dear
<JontheEchidna> thing is, it ships that libtools crap as a tarball inside the source, which we can't patch
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we can exchange tarball and repack
<ScottK> Quintasan: ryanakca brought his dad to the last one.
<apachelogger> not that I would care, since I find kdevelop3 a quite painful IDE altogether
<JontheEchidna> any solution is cringe-inducing (due to the prescence of autohell)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> all new news (i.e. news that must be)
<apachelogger> that green bar for tarball downloads on lp
<apachelogger> does not seem to be scaling but instead is a rather large image
<apachelogger> if I maximize my browser the image does not fill the whole bar
<apachelogger> so I must think it is indeed not one very small image with like 1px width but instead one very large image, yet not large enough
<JontheEchidna> phonon in debian has some packaging fixes we want, I should merge that
<apachelogger> no wonder lp is so slow :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think bringing my older brother will be a better idea
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6/+build/1249989/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.kdelibs_4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> I
<apachelogger> do
<apachelogger> hate
<apachelogger> KDE 3
<apachelogger> like seriously
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I do see why though
<apachelogger> not that it makes sense
<Quintasan> Hmm, this idea has crossed my mind few times: why don't we add menu entries under system category like: Edit xorg.conf which uses kdesudo
<claydoh_> apachelogger: it doesn't, but there seems to be a decent number who won't give kde4 a fair chance
<claydoh> at least in some circles
<apachelogger> oh well, its not KDE 3 itself, rather the technology it is using
<claydoh> kmymoney users seem to be reluctant , thon that is just my impression
<claydoh> from their mailing lists
<claydoh> just one example
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, there is no kmymoney for KDE 4 is there?
<Mamarok> but it runs fine on KDE4 too :)
<claydoh> apachelogger: in svn there is, haven't tried it yet,
<apachelogger> well, in svn there is a lot of stuff that you do not want to use :P
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes it does :)
<claydoh> apachelogger: well the porting effort is very new
<apachelogger> see
 * apachelogger notes that one can probably watch a whole episode of the simpsons while the diff.gz for kdelibs is building
<claydoh> but 1.0.1 is excellent
<BUGabundo> $ kmail
<BUGabundo> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libindicate-qt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> is this known?
<BUGabundo> karmic
<neversfelde> yes
<BUGabundo> bug id, please
<JontheEchidna> latest updates should fix it
<JontheEchidna> 4.3.1-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> thanks JontheEchidna
<BUGabundo> already built?
<JontheEchidna> yup, available from the us mirror right now
<BUGabundo> MAIN of course :)
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: downaling now. thanks
<Quintasan> Riddelll, vorian, JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa  <- amd64 in 1 hour, please test if you can and give me feedback
<Quintasan> ^ Dooble ofc!
<Riddelll> ofc?
<JontheEchidna> dooble?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> ofc - of course
<JontheEchidna> oic
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: web browser which Riddelll asked me to packge :P
<JontheEchidna> screenshots look Qt
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> this build is actually worth nothing
<Quintasan> urgh, such a simple mistake
<ScottK> Quintasan: If you know how to edit xorg.conf, you know how to open a Konsole to do it.
<BUGabundo> guys kmail boots again
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> one more question
<BUGabundo> OLD karmic bug: anyone knows why it needs me to start it TWICE? its as if it gets stuck in background or something
<BUGabundo> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_imap4.so
<BUGabundo> <unknown program name>(28051)/ kdemain: IMAP4::kdemain
<BUGabundo> kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/kio_file.so
 * ScottK doesn't recall having that problem.
<BUGabundo> ScottK I've had it since like alpha2
<BUGabundo> so this doesn't ring any bells?
<BUGabundo> I've asked around but since no one ever confirmed I never pushed a bug to LP
<BUGabundo> plus my settings aren't the most standard
<BUGabundo> gnome+kmail (alone)
<neversfelde> is this bug available for another user with standard and fresh configuration?
<BUGabundo> neversfelde: as I said, no one ever reprocudec it
<neversfelde> BUGabundo: did you create another user and test it?
<BUGabundo> not really
<neversfelde> I would try it :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> some day :)
<BUGabundo> for now I just start it twice
<BUGabundo> guess is kaddress book or something waiting to start
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-19
<JontheEchidna> indicator plasmoid is busted
<neversfelde> here, too
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: should really read the scroolback :) hahah
<rgreening> thats so hours ago
<rgreening> hah
<JontheEchidna> heh, I saw the kmail bustage bit. didn't catch the plasmoid breakage part
<rgreening> ya..
<rgreening> needs libindicate-qt.so.1 I guess
<rgreening> like kmail
<rgreening> dunno if a simple rebuild would fix
<ScottK> Anyone in France that can go wake up agateau and ask him?
<shtylman> apachelogger: so does that mean we no longer need a separate package?
 * shtylman wonders how much a job with canonical as a ubuntu developer pays...
<rgreening> a little bird told me "not enough"
<shtylman> haha
<rgreening> seriously... I spoke with someone in the know :)
<rgreening> I was considering it myself...
<shtylman> I just saw the ad evan posted and was curious...
<shtylman> I guess "not enough" depends on who you are
<rgreening> got a link?
<shtylman> or where you live
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> true
<shtylman> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UFD/
<rgreening> In Canada it prob wouldn't be enough...
<rgreening> need to pay for earmuffs
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> obviously it will be 5 figures... but im curious about which ballpark..I wonder if it varies by region..im sure it does...
<rgreening> If I could get my Portuguese citizenship, I'd move there and work
<shtylman> haha
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> shtylman: prob 30-40K
<shtylman> that would be my guess as well
<rgreening> If it was 60+ I'd think about it
<shtylman> bit under industry average..
<shtylman> 60+ maybe once they have steady revenue...
<rgreening> developers are a big commodity now
<shtylman> not good ones though...
<shtylman> depends what you need done
<rgreening> true
<shtylman> im sure they are still working on how to have steady money from the distro
<shtylman> while staying true to being free for regular users
<rgreening> for sure...
<rgreening> give me stock + salary and we can start a discussion :)
<JontheEchidna> Linux for human beings (no prawns). and it powers the South African space program
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> hahahahhaha
<shtylman> wow...nice reference...
<JontheEchidna> there would be a circle of people standing around a no prawns sign
<shtylman> heh
 * JontheEchidna misses the Ubuntu Top Uploaders page :(
 * shtylman wonders when UDS location will be released...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Me too.
<neversfelde> huh, I uploaded a translation template?
<JontheEchidna> every time you updates a KDE package in main, yes
<JontheEchidna> *update
<JontheEchidna> I send all of my rosetta email to the trash
<JontheEchidna> here comes some more now
 * neversfelde creates a new filter
<JontheEchidna> <3 filters
<neversfelde> the MIR for ebook-tools is on it's way, we'll see if it will get in for karmic, if not, Karmic+1
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: how long ya been a contributor?
<JontheEchidna> since june '08 or so
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> did you contribute elsewhere before that? or just started with kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> just started out with kubuntu
<shtylman> nice
<neversfelde> ah, is this universe-contributor team still active?
<neversfelde> noticed it two days agon, never heard of it before
<neversfelde> -n
<JontheEchidna> Universe Contributing Developers are still around, yes
<neversfelde> ok, than I will try to join it
<neversfelde> although I do not know what it is for
<neversfelde> :)
 * jussi01_ waves
<neversfelde> hi jussi01_
<neversfelde> already on karmic?
<jussi01_> Nope, currently moving house.
<neversfelde> nvidia bug is solved
<jussi01_> No net except on the iphone....
<jussi01_> Comes on monday
<neversfelde> thats fast, here you probably have to wait 6 weeks
<jussi01_> Heh, that would suck
<jussi01_> This is kinda annoying, its3 am, ive just driven ~600km and i cant sleep...
<neversfelde> oh, it is a public team
<neversfelde> jussi01_: where did you move?
<jussi01_> neversfelde: Across town :D
<neversfelde> 600 km? That is really a big town :)
<jussi01_> neversfelde: I moved in with my girlfriend, her house was 600km away...
<jussi01_> *g*
<jussi01_> Anyway, time to try get som sleep...
<neversfelde> gn8
<jussi01_> Nini
<neversfelde> launchpad is weird, sthe team is public, but new members can only be added by admins :)
<neversfelde> nhandler, nixternal: do I have to go to a motu-council meeting to join ubuntu-universe-contributors in launchpad?
<NamShub> ouch. konversation and quassel are broken in karmic?
<NamShub> (back to irssi :))
<neversfelde> quassel is working good here
<neversfelde> NamShub: what is the problem?
<NamShub> neversfelde: quassel hangs at startup. konversation does not start. output = libindicate-qt.so.0 error
<NamShub> rather, quassel connects but then i can not resize the main window
<NamShub> k3b since to suffer the same problem so I guess its local
<NamShub> anyway I was not complaining or anything, just hadn't used irssi for a long time :D
<neversfelde> NamShub: that is a known error for kmail and the indicator plasma widget, should be resolved there with latest updates, I guess quassel and konvi will follow soon
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> correction, indictor applet is not fixed atm
<nhandler> neversfelde: The ~universe-contributors team is simply a way for users who are active in the development community to gain Ubuntu membership. There is no reason for you to join
<neversfelde> nhandler: ah ok, thanks. Thought it is a prestage for joining the motu team.
<nhandler> neversfelde: Nope. We do not even evaluate users on their technical skills/knowledge when they apply for ~universe-contributors. We simply look out contributions to the community and interactions with other members (just like normal membership)
<JontheEchidna> Any core-devs around who would be able to sponsor bug 432863?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432863 in phonon "New changes from Debian require merging (phonon 4.3.1-4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432863
<JontheEchidna> If it starts to look like the archive reorg ain't going to happen any time soon next cycle, I'm definitely applying for core-dev
<ScottK> neversfelde: If you are already a Kubuntu Member, there's no real reason to apply for UCD.  UCD is a way to become an Ubuntu Member via MOTU Council and involvement in general development.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's actually happening slowly and invisibly.  It's actually package sets for the reorg'ed archive and not Main/Universe defining upload rights in LP right now.  It just happens that the package sets currently add up to the same thing.
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<ScottK> See the last tech board meeting for details.
 * ScottK decides to reinvent the netbook build system and package organization.
<ScottK> What we have now is working way to well.
<Mamarok> buh, my picture is gone in the new launchpad layout :(
<allee-k> wiki.kubuntu.org does not like opera 10.  Only elements in upper right are shown. :)
<apachelogger> shtylman: we do, but the primary use would to share artwork anyway
<apachelogger> there certainly could be a default qss inside the package, but for the better part of implementations it probably makes a whole lot more sense to just reimplement the qss to archive ultimate flexibility and stuff
<apachelogger> in either case, the artwork is worth sharing at any rate since the background image is quite bigish
<jefferai> Riddelll: no word on the exception yet
 * apachelogger v0.3 of his synergy plasmoid :)
<apachelogger> +released I suppose
 * apachelogger cant type when music is too loud
<ScottK> Does Konversation enable sender coloring (different colors for each nick) by default?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I need some of your genius.
<apachelogger> not for sale
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  How about if you just use it to figure out my problem with the new netbook update?
<apachelogger> depends on the size of that problem
<nixternal> uh oh, I am updating my netbook now
<nixternal> what is the problem ScottK ?
<ScottK> nixternal: What's in the archive is fine
 * apachelogger needs to rest since he got to work tomorrow
<ScottK> I talked to notmart yesterday about updating from trunk in workspace.
<ScottK> There are some new bits in kdelibs/plasma and workspace/plamsa that it needs to work.
<ScottK> They are all pretty self-contained, so it should be doable.
<ScottK> So I have the files, a basic layout and at least a chunk of the needed cmake done
<ScottK> So now it needs someone who knows a bit of C++ to make adjustments so the needed bits can be found.
 * ScottK got as far as he could with no C++ and just trying to plow through.
<ScottK> apachelogger, nixternal, JontheEchidna?  Any of you that could help with that?
<ScottK> They've done some really cool stuff since it moved into workspace and I'd like to see if we can get it in.
 * apachelogger can't since it sounds like more work than he could do in about an hour of time
<ScottK> :9
<ScottK> :( even
<ScottK> apachelogger: I predict you could get it done or close in that time.  I don't think it's at all hard if you actually know what you are doing.
<ScottK> This doesn't apply to me in this area.
<apachelogger> still need to compile and stuff, and my net is pretty sluggish today, so that would take ages
<ScottK> oh
<nixternal> today it looks like I might be out, but maybe later possibly...I have some things to do here in a few, and won't be back until later this afternoon at the earliest
<Mamarok> neversfelde: mp3 is a free to use license, but a patented algorithm
<Mamarok> very much comparable to mono
<Mamarok> so license != patent, don't mix those up
<ScottK> Mamarok: Is the patent actively enforced?
<ScottK> apachelogger, nixternal, JontheEchidna, whoever: I tossed it on revu if you get motivated to have a look. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-netbook
<Mamarok> ScottK: ask the FSFE, they know more about, but it is the main reason why Canonical doesn't ship the package by default
<ScottK> Then it probably is actively enforced as that's a key point in the patent policy.
<ScottK> Ah, I see now, you're discussing mp3 in general, got it.
<Mamarok> ScottK: yes, that's what is all about
<Mamarok> so it might well be in main as the license is free, but with a patented algorithm
<Mamarok> and it can cause problems in some countries where software patents are legal
<Mamarok> like the US
<ScottK> Yep
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I never doubt that :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: and there is a strong relationship between a patent and a license
<Mamarok> ok then, I was just a bit puzzled by your answer in that bugreport
<Mamarok> not exactly, no
<Mamarok> the patent holder would love to make you believe that, sa they do for mixing up license and copyrights, and a patent is a copyright issue more than a license
<neversfelde> I think it goes a little bit far to discuss that because of a bug report :)
<orionas> ScottK: I tried to fiddle with you uploaded files, but compile breaks. It includes files from plasma trunk ...
<orionas> ScottK: ... so I give up. I'm OK with C++, but never hacked on KDE before :-/
<ScottK> orionas: OK.  Thanks.  What I need is someone, I guess, who knows both.
<ScottK> The plasma files are said to be self-contained, so it ought to be possible to include them properly
<ScottK> If I changed the includes to "../whatever/whatever.h" then it would find the header, but have other problems later.
<orionas> Yes, there are the *cpp files, too.
<orionas> A backport to current plasma from trunk would be required
<orionas> As I understand ...
<ScottK> I was hoping to get away with just bits of it.
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> Maybe just hack that bit out as it's not that critical.
<ScottK> The references in the code to the new plasma are only in two files
<ScottK> OK, now I'm reasonably certain I was approaching it wrong.
 * ScottK tries again
<rgreening> Did agateau or anyone else get a chance to look at the indicator display applet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes, sender nick coloration is on by default in Konversation
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.  I'm thinking we should perhaps default it on in Quassel too.
<JontheEchidna> it would definitely help readability
<JontheEchidna> that and the fact that Quassel wastes so much space with date and nick columns are my main peeves against it
<ScottK> You can adjust those.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but it's always a fixed width
<JontheEchidna> which means you must either always waste space or not be able to read a person's nick
<ScottK> Right.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if we patched krandrtray to start up as hidden in the system tray, would you be against having it start by default to solve bug 268434?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268434 in kdebase "Screen Resolution is not being restored after relogin" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434
<JontheEchidna> (we can do this now thanks to KNotificationItem)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-20
<alteroo> Hallo :)
<alteroo> how's everyone?
<shtylman> anyone else having problems starting amarok?
<shtylman> hmm...nvm...blew away my amarok directory and forced a rebuild and it launches now..
<shtylman> makes me wish I didn't just delete it so I could debug it ... :/
<shtylman> ooo...interesting...it crashes after refreshing my music collection...
 * shtylman hax fixed all the filepicker bugs except that damn invisible text issue!! (cries)
<shtylman> *has
 * ScottK has a daughter that will be glad to know.
<shtylman> ScottK: she would be gladder if I could fix this damn text problem :)
<ScottK> shtylman: No doubt, but you got the one that made her think her homework was lost.  She didn't even notice the text one yet.
<shtylman> heh...not many people have really... but the invisible checkbox text is a big clue...
<shtylman> I think it is an initialization problem.. or threading or ownership...or something
<shtylman> but can't place it for the life of me...
<shtylman> ScottK: also... brave daughter for using alpha software to do homework :)
<ScottK> shtylman: Well the kids computer is a desktop and so if she wants to go in her room where it's quiet to concentrate, her options are limited.
<ScottK> Any help from upstream?
<shtylman> nope .. I asked on kde-devel once
<shtylman> maybe I will try again...
<ScottK> How about OOo upstream?
<shtylman> don't know if they are all that interested
<ScottK> If you think it's a KDE specific problem, maybe agateau would help out.
<shtylman> OO upstream..we don't have a clue :)
<ScottK> Lovely.
<shtylman> I sent the involved people an email... so far nothing
<shtylman> I don't know if it is kde specific or just the specific way we are using the qt event loop or what
<shtylman> I do know that it is very weird that one stype shows text and another doesn't...
<shtylman> ok...so I think it is a kde related issue...
<alteroo> Who is on the Kubuntu artwork team?
<nixternal> alteroo: there isn't on that I know of, but there is one person who does most of the artwork around here and that is kwwii
<alteroo> Is there a Koala Kubuntu artwork wiki page?
<nixternal> don't know anything about the artwork
<nixternal> #ubuntu-artwork might..I think that is there channel
<nixternal> though, I believe for Koala our plans were to stay vanilla, though that could have changed and I do not know about it
 * alteroo sighs
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> the great thing is you can change it to whatever you want
<alteroo> I know
<ScottK> There were plans to make use of the upstream offer to help with distro specific artwork that was true to the upstream KDE look, but no one showed up to do the work.
<alteroo> Just aggravating that because kwwii does good work on Kubuntu he doesn't work on kubuntu anymore
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot about the upstream offer
<ScottK> He did do the usb-creator-kde icons for us
<alteroo> ScottK: Where did that break ?
<ScottK> alteroo: It was on the list for Karmic, but never any volunteers.  I don't know the details.
<ScottK> People got busy, I guess.
<alteroo> What's the structure of upstream help?
<alteroo> istro says we want help
<alteroo>  Upstream works with them on a design
<alteroo> then ...
<alteroo> volunteers or employees of te distro implement with upstream as a support channel ?
<ScottK> Something like that.
<ScottK> Artwork is totally not my area, so I don't recall the details.
 * ScottK needs to get to sleep anyway ...
<ScottK> Good night.
<alteroo> Night
<ScottK> Maybe by tomorrow someone will have bothered to make an announcement to the Ubuntu community about our next release name.
<alteroo> Oh it's be announced?
<alteroo> I was just thinking about what it would be today
<alteroo> been
 * alteroo pokes nixternal 
<rgreening> lazt llama
<rgreening> lazy
<rgreening> :P
<alteroo> I just checked the mailiang list :-p
<alteroo> and I dunno Lamma seems lame
<alteroo> when you can have a Leopard :)
<alteroo> Or a Lampry
<nixternal> has to do with a cat, all I will say
<nixternal> and it is not a leopard
<nixternal> think cat with pointy tipped ears
<nixternal> though I don't know when it will officially be announced
<shtylman> Liger!
<shtylman> please be Liger
<rgreening> Lynx
<nixternal> someone got part of it right :)
<rgreening> Newfie Lynx
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Russian Snow Point Lynx
<nixternal> the only cat I have ever owned was of that breed
<rgreening> Lethargic Lynx
<shtylman> haha
<nixternal> heh
<shtylman> Linguistic Liger!
<rgreening> Lousy lYNX
<rgreening> Linux Lynx
<rgreening> Limbic
<rgreening> Leaping
<rgreening> Lary?
<nixternal> Leisure Suit Lary?
<rgreening> Leisure Larry Lynx in Land of Limp Leprochans
<nixternal> oh hellz ya
<nixternal> so I wasn't the only perverted kid in here 20 years ago :p
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> Lurching Lynx
<rgreening> Lunching Lynx
<rgreening> Lean Lynx
<rgreening> lagotic lynx
<rgreening> lative lynx
<rgreening> lepid lynx
<rgreening> nixternal: ^
<rgreening> levin or lightning lynx
<rgreening> levitating lynx
<rgreening> I'll guess it eventually
<rgreening> lucent lynx
<alteroo> Lynx
<alteroo> I can normally get the animal
<rgreening> luminous lynx
<alteroo> I can't be bothered with the adjective cause it's normally so offbase
<rgreening> hehe
<alteroo> Was there ever an explanation of karmic?
<rgreening> I believe so
<alteroo> I think that was fully glossed over in favour of oooooh shiny clouds
<rgreening> haha
<alteroo> I remember why it was feisty and hardy
<alteroo> Feisty was almost the whole explaantion. fawn was tacked on
<rgreening> It'll probably be learned lynx
<alteroo> hardy was about equally split between hardy and heron
<alteroo> Though no one cared they just liked saying hairy hardon
<alteroo> Ibex and Koala had no explanations as to why it was intrprid or Karmic
<alteroo> He could call it Lecherous Lynx and still just gloss over it
<rgreening> limber lynx :)
<alteroo> (cause it's going to **** you over)
<alteroo> Limber
<alteroo> I like Limber
<rgreening> and would be coined limberger
<rgreening> cheesey
<alteroo> :-p
<alteroo> Q should be interesting
<alteroo> Quahog?
<alteroo> Quaffe?
<alteroo> Quagga?
<alteroo> As long as it's not Queen (insert animal here)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> Quail
<alteroo> -_-
<rgreening> Quixotical Quail
<alteroo> Yeah Guess I missed Quail
<alteroo> So far he seems to avoid the knee jerk animal reaction
<alteroo> So Leopard and Lion are out for this next round
<alteroo> By the way speaking of Out does anyone have a recent Kubuntu ISO build?
<alteroo>  there is a lot of Gnome stuff in the boot up
<alteroo> Also Riddell probably still disagrees but I think that there should be a countdown for the login screen to autologin
<rgreening> autologin umm...
<rgreening> what gnome stuff
<alteroo> rgreening: if someone logs out of the desktop there is no way to logback in
<alteroo> trackerd is the one that bugs me the most
<rgreening> whats trackerd
<alteroo> but boot up a live CD and press F6 to enable boot messages
<alteroo> Gnome version of strigi
<rgreening> hmm... how did that happen haha
<rgreening> smething to adjust in the seed I guess.. Riddell ^
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<alteroo> There were more new things in the latest build I tested
<alteroo>  that was about three days ago and I'm stressed so I  don't remember what they were but I know I was thinking What the heck is that doing on a KDE cd?
<alteroo> We have no KDE3 libs on the CD anymore right?
<alteroo> Oh also will the KDE3 ppa be up and running for Koala?
<rgreening> dunno about kde3. there was a guy packaging the kde3 stuff... cant remember who that was at the moment.
<alteroo> I do he's not on now
<alteroo> Gnight
<rgreening> nite
<rgreening> Riddelll: we should patch konqueror plugin search dir to support moonlight (need to add /usr/lib/moon/plugin to search path)
<rgreening> lucid huh... hmmm
<rgreening> lucent would have been better and lees close to lucifer than lucid
<rgreening> luciferous
<ScottK> No trackerd on the CD: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/karmic-desktop-amd64.manifest
<allee-k> Riddell: your last k3b upload broke libk3b6-extracodecs  when libav*-unstripped are installed.  See http://pastebin.ca/1572965
<allee-k> The ' | libav...-unstripped...' alternatives are not listed in dependencies
<allee-k> allee-k: ^^^ Hmm those are transitional pkgs.  So libk3b6-extracodecs should alternatively depend on the libav*-extra-*  as they replace the unstripped pkgs.   I wonder if a Conflicts/Replace/Provides in the libav*-extra would make the conflict go away.  (Currently the libav*extra only have conflicts and replaces)
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone packaging krecpieps 2.0-alpha2 ?
<freinhard> ...krecipes
<freinhard> if not, i'll give it a try
<neversfelde> freinhard: there is no [needs packaging] bug, so no one should do this at the moment
<neversfelde> amarok's new photo widget is funny when listening to The Police^^
<claydoh> freinhard: I just tried out krecipes alpha, it crashes hard on impoting any recipe files I throw at it  :(
<nixternal> basket for kde4 is shaping up nicely
<nixternal> jjesse: we lost all of the work I did in kubuntu-docs in bzr :/
<nixternal> I just did a pull and it went from r115 to r102
<nixternal> I looked through the logs and none of my commits are listed on LP
<nixternal> there were a ton of changes to
<nixternal> i take it back...all the changes are there, just no longer listed in the logs :/
<nixternal> actually, the log is there, somehow your name is on all of my commits :/ and there are a bunch of commits missing
<Riddelll> phew
<nixternal> jjesse: uploaded updated kubuntu-docs because there was a string change by you
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-20
<eMyller> menubar isn't working anymore. what's the deal? :\
<eMyller> okay, sunday night... i should go take a walk as well.
<ScottK-droid> rbelem, New mobile image on i386 to try.
<rbelem> cool! \o/
<ScottK> nixternal: Need the powerpc box again if you're around ...
<nixternal> ScottK: still need it?
<ScottK> nixternal: Yep.
<nixternal> starting up now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> np
<ScottK> nixternal: All done.  I shut it down.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Dropping poxml for a bit (from kdesdk) was fine, but it's getting rather late in the game.  I've left you Bug 643198 and I'm off to bed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643198 in kdesdk (Ubuntu Maverick) "poxml package dropped, breaks building of other packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643198
<maksbotan> hi people
<maksbotan> can u help with pykde?
<maksbotan> what args must be passed to KAuth.HelperSupport.helperMain?
<markey> maksbotan: wrong channel I'd say. try #kde-python maybe?
<markey> or #kde-bindings
<markey> not sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 641288 ... maybe libqapt exhausts the stack?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641288 in kubuntu-debug-installer (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-debug-installer crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641288
<apachelogger> since it is reported to only happen after upgrade to ubuntu4 which transited to the new libqapt
<apachelogger> also I do not see how given the limited work scope of kdi how it could exhaust the stack
<RLa> how to create a new bug report for kubuntu?
<Quintasan_Droid> O/
<RLa> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs <- is it possible to it through this web page?
<persia> RLa, You might try running `ubuntu-bug ${PACKAGE}`, or visiting http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/${PACKAGE}/+bugs : I'd suspect you'd get clearer support for filing bugs in #kubuntu or #kubuntu-bugs
<RLa> never mind, i found out how
<Quintasan_Droid> shadeslayer: kdeedu compiled, uploading recipe when I get home :P
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_Droid: ill finish kdegraphics
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> likeback has super odd code
<Quintasan_Droid> Great.  It seems that I will do Amarok soon
<Riddell> Quintasan_Droid, shadeslayer: project neon moving up the KDE stack?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes!! :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maxb set up the imports for kdebase and kdesupport manually, and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging
<shadeslayer> he has a cron job which imports kdesupport and kdebase onto his pc and then pushes them to LP
<shadeslayer> i just need to test build kdegraphics...
<apachelogger> QStringList( acceptedLocales.mid( 0, acceptedLocales.count() - 1 ) ).join( ", " )
<apachelogger> look
<apachelogger> they made simple things look complicated
 * apachelogger just loves that
 * persia jumps up and down and prepares a debdiff
<apachelogger> persia: done fixing KO?
<persia> Finished last night, but it took 22 hours for me to do a complete rebuild from clean source on armel (all other architectures were faster, although powerpc ran out of space)
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: everything went better than expected
<Riddell> persia: ooh?!
<Riddell> Quintasan_Droid: excellent
<persia> Riddell, quilt patch is on 625204 if you want an advance look: debdiff will be up shortly.
<apachelogger> sweetness
<Riddell> persia: wow, that's a big patch
<apachelogger> persia: cool
<apachelogger> Sput: you were the one complaining about amarok havign a whitespace problem, right?
<apachelogger> eh
<persia> Riddell, There's only one interesting bit: for koffice-2.2.2/krita/plugins/paintops/spray/random_gauss.h Most of the rest is just cleanup for krita upstrream.  There's lots of doubles left, but they were never used as qreal, so I left them doubles in case there was a reason for it.
<apachelogger> Sput: newline, not whitespace
<Riddell> persia: did you check it actually runs?
<persia> Um, so, like, if I start X on this thing, and move my mouse, and go get a cup of water, and come back, the pointer might have gotten there.
<Riddell> ok we'll leave that for someone else :)
<persia> I figure that having it build means that anyone who owns hardware fast enough can file bugs.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a idea how to resize a Qt widget to show more options by clicking a > in the main widget?
<shadeslayer> > being a actual arrow in the widget...
<apachelogger> resize()
<shadeslayer> and how do i show the '>' ?
<apachelogger> in fact if you change a child of a widget it should auto resize (that is if the sizehint of its children changes I think)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qlabel for example
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can really be any sort of widget
<apachelogger> button of course would be an obvious choice
<shadeslayer> it will resize itself? 
<shadeslayer> that is awesome
<apachelogger> but generally you can implement a click event for every widget
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if the new widgets are children of the parenting widget (e.g. the window widget)
<shadeslayer> oh.. hmm
<apachelogger> or if you add them to a layout that is parented by such a widget (in which case the sizehint of the layout changes I think)
<shadeslayer> i basically want a > in the GUI and when you click it the arrow points downward displaying 4-5 checkboxes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is just like a details >> button
<apachelogger> and there are plenty of those design failures around ;)
<shadeslayer> you mean i shouldnt use them? :P
<shadeslayer> hmm.. idea..
<apachelogger> depends on what you do with it and who is supposed to use it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to make a zsync gui .. wanted to display options that can be passed to zsync
<apachelogger> generally I do not think that windows changing size just display more crap was probably not a good idea
<shadeslayer> maybe ill finish it before UDS... make a 0.1 release till then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have the other gui ready?
<shadeslayer> which other GUI ?
<apachelogger> well the non-option part
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: screenie plz
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/M00Wp : what it currently does is check if the link is a valid zsync link or not
<shadeslayer> ill be removing the Options button
<shadeslayer> and replacing it with checkboxes at the bottom...
<apachelogger> and what for do you need the arrow then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is a new direction im going at now :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but why have the arrow?
<shadeslayer> i was initially thinking that i can hide the options and when you click on > it shows them checkboxes
<apachelogger> there is no use in it
<shadeslayer> yep.. think so too now
<shadeslayer> and what is the button that you click and it opens a file browser to select your download location?
<apachelogger> and if you would want to go for good looking ness you might want to forget about the button concept and instead do the following
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> once user entered/pasted url
<apachelogger> you kick off a qanimnation
<apachelogger> that fadingly expands the dialog to show the options
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> I do not think that makes any sort of sense for the target audience :P
 * shadeslayer also plans a dropdown list offering K/X/Ubuntu ISO's
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats just show off :P
<apachelogger> surely would be a nice experience to program though ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually no, that also makes sense from a natural POV
<shadeslayer> yus.. maybe after im done with QProcess and QCheckBoxes
<apachelogger> a) by showing the options once the user added foo you give the options a direct context
<apachelogger> b) by using an animation it feels less interrupting
<shadeslayer> i have to figure out how to make QProgressBar render the reading of the ISO :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess your right.. ill make the basic GUI for now, ill work on the QAnimation part later :)
<shadeslayer> ->qtn00b
 * apachelogger finds it more enjoyable to do fancy things :P
<apachelogger> though my defintion of fancy is having a load of dbus objects with loads of custom data types :P
<persia> shadeslayer, Take care: the flavour/architecture matrix changes each release cycle, so it's easy to get prepopulated dialogs out of date.  Maybe better to do some sort of parsing of the tree (or request the cdimage team to post a file with the current matrix which your tool can read)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for the progressbar rendering I would derive the qprocess to parse stdout for the current progress (IIRC zsync displays the numeric value)... then emit that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell me one thing... can i pass foo.zsync, where foo might be a URL or a local file?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to zsync? I dunno.
<shadeslayer> persia: yeah i was thinking the same during college
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no to the URL bar you see in the dialog
<persia> cdimage team accepts bugs at launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage :)
<shadeslayer> i was thinking on the lines of isLocal() from QFileInfo
<steveire> Is there a repo somewhere with recent Qt 4.7 packages?
<shadeslayer> persia: hehe :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what difference would it make to the call?
<apachelogger> steveire: for karmic?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a seprate option ... we need to call zsync -k for local foo.zsync files
<shadeslayer> thats what the manpage says
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh
<apachelogger> isnt that for the target or something?
<steveire> apachelogger: 10.04 I think
<shadeslayer> thats would be -o i think
<steveire> I think that's karmic
<apachelogger> steveire: no, that is lucid
<apachelogger> steveire: for 10.04 you just need the 4.5 backports
<apachelogger> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports 
<apachelogger> then update and upgrade
<apachelogger> that should pull in 4.7 rc or beta2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the manpage sez that -k is to define the local name
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you use for the password field?
<apachelogger> klineedit with password turned on
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or qlineedit if you want to be qt-only
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah im trying to be qt only atm :)
<shadeslayer> ill switch to K stuff once i understand the Q classes 
<steveire> apachelogger: Great. And the rc is already in 10.10?
<apachelogger> steveire: yep
<apachelogger> well actually a git snapshot after rc is in 10.10 I think
<apachelogger> and will arrive in the 10.04 backport when KDE 4.5.2 gets released
<apachelogger> ...likeback is seriously weird...
<Sput> apachelogger: yes, it makes the code unreadable for me :P
<Sput> in particular with *also* having detached braces
<Quintasan> moar testbuilds
<apachelogger> Sput: ahha ahhaaha
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> I shall make you have a heart attack
<Sput> I"M NOT GOING TO LOOK AT AMAROK CODE AGAIN!1!!
<apachelogger> Sput: http://gitorious.org/kmess/likeback/blobs/master/frontend/likeback.cpp
<apachelogger> I was like OMFGIH and then I was like NO WAY and then COFFEE... then I went to bed and got up roughly 12 hours later :P
<Sput> yeah, seems kinda excessive indeed
<apachelogger> Sput: check out the header
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> that is like ~
<apachelogger> literally ~
<apachelogger> just more top-downish
<apachelogger> like a water fall maybe
<Sput> well, it's documented at least...
<Sput> but they also document the code well
<Sput> // constructor
<apachelogger> the ctor is uberdocumented
<apachelogger>   // Initialize the button-bar:
<apachelogger>   d->bar = new LikeBackBar( this );
<apachelogger> oh I would not have guessed that :P
<apachelogger> ^ that happens when you use emacs for emacs is an editor that does not provide you with neat features that allow you to easily navigate code :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/wAKix
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are not setting a hostname there, are you? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats just a testcase :P
<shadeslayer> the password is foobar ... LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> your test case is flawed :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> now i work on the ACTUAL QProcess part ^_^
<shadeslayer> i just realised.. i need a Quit Button there 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw in your sponsorship email does the to field have a address ?
<apachelogger> Amarok is now available as white lightning too
 * shadeslayer needs to take a printout and cant find it on his
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: id like it with a hint of blue :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you need a printout?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: weird right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need it for the passport
<apachelogger> mass mails often get sent with everyone in BCC
<shadeslayer> well.. its optional really... but just thought it might help...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> that would explain it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you need a mail for a passport?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im getting it made in something called tatkal
<shadeslayer> which means i get my passport in 3 days
<shadeslayer> instead of the usual 21 days or more
<shadeslayer> soo... they need some kind of proof that i have a genuine reason to get the passport made in such a hurry
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> in austria you just need to pay more ^^
<apachelogger> like 40 euros extra and you get it within a day I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that too :P
<apachelogger> for another 40 extra you can get an intermediate passport right away
<sheytan> Hey :D
<shadeslayer> takes 1500 INR more
<sheytan> How do i become a ubuntu member? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is only 3 euros, lucky you ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol no
<apachelogger> sheytan: you bribe someone
<shadeslayer> thats like ... 25 euros
<sheytan> apachelogger really? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: mostly
<shadeslayer> !member | sheytan
<ubottu> sheytan: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<apachelogger> bulldog98: we need to have a talk about membership btw
<shadeslayer> /tmp/buildd/project-neon-kdegraphics-0/ksnapshot/ksnapshot.cpp:70: fatal error: X11/extensions/Xfixes.h: No such file or directory >> yeah right
<shadeslayer> already have xserver-xorg-dev
<apachelogger> xfixes is not in there
<apachelogger> you see
<apachelogger> x is made out of a core
<apachelogger> a core that hasnt changed in 20 years
<apachelogger> well, maybe 100 lines of it changed or so
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> and around it they stuck a billion billion plugins
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which package? ubottu said xserver-xorg-dev ..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think it is in another one
<apachelogger> !find Xfixes.h maverick
<shadeslayer> !search Xfixes.h
<ubottu> File Xfixes.h found in libxfixes-dev
<ubottu> Found: 
<apachelogger> see
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<apachelogger> liar!!!!
<apachelogger> blaming ubottu.... that is no way to treat a bot
<shadeslayer> hehe.. i guess the keyword was maverick
<apachelogger> !find Xfixes.h lucid
<ubottu> File Xfixes.h found in libxfixes-dev
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> you were just looking for someone to blame, and the bot seemed like an easy enough target
<apachelogger> but you did not know that I know how to operate the bot :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between !search and !find ?
<apachelogger> !help search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help search
<apachelogger> !help find
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help find
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: search is for factoids :P
<apachelogger> find is for puc
<shadeslayer> oic
<sheytan> is someone packageing amarok? :)
<apachelogger> !find perldoc
<ubottu> Found: libperldoc-search-perl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the icon name i should pass to setIcon for a download icon?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> look it up in oxygen
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have to put the whole path in the setIcon function?
<mfraz74> Now that Amarok 2.3.2 has been released will this go into Maverick and Lucid's backports PPA?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: Maverick... probably no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on the seticon you are talking about
<Riddell> mfraz74: it's already in maverick
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its from QPushButton
<mfraz74> Riddell: cheers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, look at the signature :P
<apachelogger> if it accepts something stringish then you can pass a path
<apachelogger> if not you cannot
<apachelogger> in any case you should not pass full paths to icons
<Riddell> ah, dantti 
<Riddell> dantti: what are these packagekit patches I need to look at?
<dantti> Riddell: hey :) yesterday I worked all day on a 2nd job, and then at night my 1st job asked me to work all night :P at least I have all day free 
<dantti> Riddell: what do you prefer that I point the commits or that I send you the patches?
 * Riddell respect.
<Riddell> dantti: either is fine
<dantti> Riddell: packagekit is now on gitorious if I didn't tell you so I think this makes packaging a bit easier (dunno) http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit
<Riddell> it's all git, it's all confusing :)
<dantti> http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/58e5b2b56250d1a7580831ea17d6161f84b00ef7
<dantti> http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/68eb126106c26d324645fe0a3d0f1d982ba661e5
<dantti> http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/c79e2f6f705d45379c6fab9939681a3aa34daaa5
<dantti> the last one just make some warnings about obsolete code in apt go away...
<dantti> the 2nd is an important fix in pk-qt
<dantti> and the first I added the Fonts group in aptcc
<dantti> Riddell: about kpk did you find any issues? I'm changing how the model works to make huge calls be faster, it's almost done, and then I'll try to fix the question mark icons tha I don't know yet why they are appearing...
<sheytan> Quintasan Hey, sure i can :D
<dantti> sheytan: hey :)
<sheytan> dantti heya :D
<ScottK> sheytan: I saw you asked about becoming an Ubuntu member.  You could also become a Kubuntu member (which includes Ubuntu membership) by applying to the Kubuntu Council instead of one of the regional membership boards.
<sheytan> ScottK actually i was looking for Kubuntu member :D Thought it's the same :)
<ulysses> sheytan: maybe it's the same, but a @kubuntu.org alias is more cool than an @ubuntu.com:)
<sheytan> yeah :D
<ScottK> Kubuntu membership is superior because it lets you participate in Kubuntu specific stuff (like Kubuntu Council elections) in addition to all the normal Ubuntu member stuff.
<maco> sheytan: and you can use the ~kubuntu-members bzr branches to make changes for later upload
<shadeslayer_> i really really do need a core :|
<sheytan> ScottK i readed the ubuntu member page but i still don't know how to join :D
<sheytan> Could you link me somwhere i can do this? :)
<maco> sheytan: for kubuntu member, you show up to a Kubuntu Council meeting
<shadeslayer> ^ something we havent had for a long time 
<maco> shadeslayer: i think they tend to be scheduled when someone wants to become a member :P
<shadeslayer> maco: or a dev :P
<sheytan_> maco where are usually those meetings? :D
<maco> here or #ubuntu-meeting
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: here or #ubuntu-meeting
<maco> depending on whether #ubuntu-meeting is already taken by someone else
<sheytan_> maco cool, and when is the next one? :D
<CIA-116> [scripts] sitter * 1177571 * trunk/KDE/kdesdk/scripts/astyle-kdelibs set property svn:exectuable SVN_SILENT
<maco> not scheduled yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop avoiding me :P
<maco> poke Riddell or someone to make a poll for meeting times 
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: or make one yourself and post in kubuntu-devel ML
<apachelogger> whut?
<sheytan_> ok, cool, thank you :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats that class called? the one which opens File Browsers and 
<shadeslayer> lets you save stuff
<apachelogger> kfiledialog?
<apachelogger> qfiledialog?
<shadeslayer> will have to check
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I know, I am annoying, but it would be cool if ubottu could also search Qt documentation ;)
<sheytan_> btw, i had a crazy idea today, already shared with ofirk. It's about a video for our new web page :D
<sheytan_> The idea is that devs and some users could record themselfs saying 'hi i'm ... and i'm using kubuntu' :D
<sheytan_> and we put that all videos into one and share that on the site :D
<sheytan_> what do you think? :D
<ScottK> If I'm in it, it would scare away users.
<shadeslayer> maybe we could do that at UDS :P
<apachelogger> I am against having ScottK in there too :P
<maco> ScottK: not if you put your sourpuss away for the video. if we give you ice cream beforehand, can you do that?
<sheytan_> come on guys :D
<sheytan_> This won't scare anyone :D
<sheytan_> shadeslayer, those of you who will be at USD can do this :P
<sheytan_> But not every one will be there :)
 * shadeslayer will force ubuntu devs to say kubuntu
<apachelogger> maco: do I get some ice cream too?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im bringing along my whole collection of shipit CD's :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now why did you let them ship it to you in the first place :P
<shadeslayer> i dont have a 10.04 release shipit CD tho.. 
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> hm, now I almost git commited this channel :P
<apachelogger> alt+tab is a major sin of today's life
<sheytan_> the video we would put here http://i.imgur.com/srjtM.jpg :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does QVBoxLayout resize buttons if i have a custom button size set?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on the sizing policy and minimum/maximum size
<apachelogger> of both
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/sAe8gch4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are leaking memory
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dont care as of noq
<shadeslayer> leaky mem can be fixed laterz
 * apachelogger notes that 3/10 leaks will be forgotten
<shadeslayer> right now i want it to work :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what should I be looking at?
<ScottK> Leaking memory like a sieve doesn't qualify as works.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  also I think we already once found a way to get the file ending ... :P    if(url->text().trimmed().endsWith(".zsync"))
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats with QFileInfo, i just did this one with QLineEdit functions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 19
<shadeslayer> i need a pushbutton of a small size, like the ones KDE has 
<shadeslayer> when that button is clicked i shall call QFileDialog
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/project-neon-kdegraphics-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> kdegraphics done ...
<shadeslayer> oh craps..
<shadeslayer> wrong bzr branch
<Riddell> dantti: one minor issue, the edit origins button opens the new window but it isn't attached as a dialogue, we used --attach <WinID> to make software-properties-kde behave as a dialogue
<sheytan_> shadeslayer you propably will know - does rekonq support html5 video?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your pushy button will most likely be resized
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: yes.. 
<apachelogger> but you will see that at testing will you not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by layout right?
<sheytan_> shadeslayer cool, thanks :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, technically by it's size hint
<shadeslayer> layout resize overrides my pushy button
<dantti> Riddell: well apachelogger said to use startService by name which afaik does not allow to add that, let me check again
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kdegraphics-ubuntu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you tell it to use a policy of minimum expansion then it will try to be as small as possible and the layout will hence try ot fix it into a size that the button can be as small as possible and use the rest of the space for everything else in the layout
<apachelogger> dantti: you could find the exec by name and then attach the attach to it
<shadeslayer> QToolButton to the rescue :P
<apachelogger> it is ewwwy eitherway
<Riddell> dantti: yeah, it's not too important
<dantti> Riddell: k, weird searches that are really big now crashes :P can you try searching for 's' just to see if the slow mode does not crash?
<Riddell> slow..
<shadeslayer_> i managed to destroy amarok UI : http://imgur.com/Hi1B8 \o/
<apachelogger> noo
<apachelogger> that happens when you drink too much moonshine :D
<Riddell> dantti: works
<dantti> Riddell: k, I think I found the problem I should return 0 columns when the model is empty, now it does not crash.. 
<dantti> Riddell: thanks for testing :)
<Riddell> dantti: I take it there's no way of browsing non application packages except through searching for them?
<dantti> Riddell: well yes, the only way we it could be was searching in pk groups, or I could add something like "Installed Packages" named "All Packages" were all available + installed were returned
<dantti> do you think this is important?
<Riddell> dantti: it seems quite sensible to me actually
<Riddell> you browse applications but you don't tend to browse the whole package list
<dantti> Riddell: yes, imo when I want to search for packages I already kind of know it's name
<dantti> browsing for apps is cool cause you actually are searching for new things that you don't know it exists
<shadeslayer_> ive had enuf of Qt for today ... im sleeping :P
<sheytan_> Quintasan: do you have any kde 4.6 packages in neo yet?
<Riddell> I presume they're all trunk
<Riddell> hi rbelem, did the samba support get anywhere?
 * ScottK misread drunk for trunk and wondered what apachelogger had done now.
<rbelem> hi Riddell, if we still can add it to this release, i can finish it on the next days(until friday)
<rbelem> Riddell, sorry for did not finish it :(
<Riddell> rbelem: hard to say if it could get in, can't guarantee anything now, but since it's in an area which is already broken then probably yes
<rbelem> Riddell, cool! :-)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I've got test reports that your software rasterizer fix solved our problem.  Thanks again.
<mgraesslin> cool
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> Is our kmymoney linked against libaqbanking?  There's a bug in Debian about that not being the case there.
<dantti> is it normal to install libqt4-dbg and everything starts to crash?
<Riddell> dantti: nope
<dantti> Riddell: I was trying to find what QTreeView does that crashes, and then every qt app crashed here, I even restarted and kdm crashed too :P
<Riddell> sure your libqt4-dbg version matches your libqt version?
<dantti> Riddell: yup 4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100917-0ubuntu1, everything is up2date here
<ScottK> Riddell: Should I accept packagekit and kpackagekit?
<dantti> and the backtrace only shows seg fault after installing it, I guess there is some problem with the package
<Riddell> ScottK: yes please
<Riddell> dantti: no problems here with libqt4-dbg installed
<dantti> Riddell: amd64?
<dantti> here after a short time plasma starts to crash, and does not start anymore
<Riddell> i386
<dantti> well donnu how can I help in this case
<dantti> *dunno
<ScottK> Riddell: (and dantti) accepted.
<dantti> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Riddell> for qtwebkit I'm told 4.7.0 is tagged as qtwebkit-2.0.0
<Riddell> however I've no idea how to get a tag out of git
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ could we have a git tech assist please.
<dantti> Riddell: isn't just git checkout tag_name?
<Riddell> >git checkout qtwebkit-2.0.0
<Riddell> fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> git clone git://gitorious.org/webkit/webkit.git keeps giving me EOF
<dantti> git tag will list the tags, if it's there git checkout should work i think
<dantti> yup it's what git-checkout manual says at least
<Riddell> I'll try the clone again, third time lucky
<dantti> Riddell: isn't qtwebkit here ? http://gitorious.org/+qtwebkit-developers/webkit/qtwebkit/commits/qtwebkit-2.0
<dantti> there I see that tag
<Riddell> I was following http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKitContrib
<dantti> right, well I don't know webkit develpment's so i'm probably wrong
<neversfelde> seems that I am back online with my mobile phone
<neversfelde> Riddell: is your server available again?
<Riddell> neversfelde: could be
<Riddell> wanting to do some packaging?
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes :)
<neversfelde> I guess someone is working on Amark packages?
<neversfelde> if not, I could do
<neversfelde> +o
<Riddell> neversfelde: we have them in maverick, still needs doing for lucid
<neversfelde> ok, I will not manage to do it today, have to work tomorrow
<neversfelde> and I still love to say this :)
<neversfelde> but I have time the next evening 
<ryanakca> Hurray, handed out 225 Kubuntu CDs to university students :)
<afiestas__> Hi, where can I see the source code of bluedevil package'
<afiestas__> ?
<ulysses> afiestas__: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/bluedevil/maverick/files
<afiestas__> perfect, thanks
<Riddell> afiestas__: looking for something?
<afiestas__> yes, if it has the last patch which fix a crash
<afiestas__> and it does :p so everything perfect
<afiestas__> just pushing/releasing RC4-1 
<Riddell> persia: krita still doing it's thing with your patch, I'll upload
<ScottK> Riddell: I accepted it.
<ScottK> persia: ^^^
<Riddell> this time tomorrow we'll have koffice on arm!
<persia> Riddell, ScottK: Thanks..  Is anything else of particular interest, while I have my qreal hunting skills in top shape?
<Riddell> persia: koffice trunk :(
<Riddell> the patch doesn't apply in most places
<persia> :(
<persia> http://wiki.koffice.org/index.php?title=Building/Building_KOffice is accurate? (ignoring the obviously incorrect reference to koffice-kde4)
<Riddell> persia: yes
<persia> Might be a bit :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-21
<Zorael> What is the current state of the Qt4 packages in maverick? plasma keeps instacrashing on me, and I'm getting some very weird display errors in Qt apps in general. It has been blaming the proprietary nvidia driver, but I get it even after falling back to vesa.
<ScottK> Working very well for me.
<ScottK> Zorael: The only real problems I've had have been traced back to X or video driver issues (on  Intel)
<maco> lucidfox has just made an exploratory switch to kubuntu!
<Sput> hmmm... due to Evolution on Ubuntu now spamming unwanted signatures?
<Sput> (which I find quite disturbing, tbh)
<persia> Except Evolution only did that for 3 weeks, and doesn't now.  Just messiness.  Not that more Kubuntu users aren't welcome of course :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: pong
<apparle> Hi guys, i want to access touchpad data. How to do it?
<apparle> hi guys I want to access the touchpad. how to do it?
<Riddell> dunno, apt-get source kde-config-touchpad will show how the kcm does it
<apparle> Riddell: I mean I want to access events of touchpad.
<Riddell> I don't know, I'd expect the API would be related
<Mamarok> could somebody look at this bug and tell me what in Ubuntu causes that crash, please: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251869
<ubottu> KDE bug 251869 in general "Amarok crashed while joining a new wireless network" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> I guess the network manager, not sure though
<Mamarok> backtrace shows no evidence of Amarok or a KDE application being responsible, maybe Qt?
<Mamarok> and I can't reproduce this here, switched from lan to wireless and back several times, no crash
<persia> Mamarok, Look closely at QNetworkConfigurationManager : "ptr=" looks like it ought contain some value, but doesn't.
<persia> (thread 1 in the stacktrace)
<Mamarok> so it's his network configuration causing the crash?
<persia> No idea.  I'd have to read source for 5-6 frames in both directions to get any idea what is actually wrong.
<persia> But from a quick glance at the stacktrace, I suspect the crash to be in Thread 1 and the issue to be related to the fact that ptr isn't set.
<persia> But I have absolutely no idea what "ptr" means, or any context to explain it in real terms.
<Mamarok> OK, thanks anyway :)
<Mamarok> the crash is in Thread 1, as it says KCrashHandler on top, btw :)
<Mamarok> is there an ETA for the Amarok 2.3.2 package in the backports for Lucid?
<Riddell> neversfelde was going to do them this evening
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot53.png
<Riddell> is it SFW?  I know what you're like apachelogger and I wouldn't want my colleagues to think I'm into the same things as you are!
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> depends on the POV
<Riddell> ooh another new kcontrol module
<apachelogger> Riddell: not a KCM at all right now
<apachelogger> though with me it will of coursse end up as one ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: actually I was more thinking about having it feature a plasmoid
<apachelogger> to counter them old init based plasmoid thingies 
<Riddell> a plasmoid to stop system services? whyever would you need that?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: to quickly kill apache when you need RAMz maybe
<Riddell> I'd think it would be more useful as part of ksysguard then
 * apachelogger has a feeling a ksysguard plugin is not far from KCM ^^
<apachelogger> them KCMs are everywhere ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll try myself on model/view stuff so ultimately one could use it for whatever is desired
<shadeslayer> jefferai: around?
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: is your core ok now? 
 * Riddell spots ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.7.0.tar.gz
<Riddell> who wants to package?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sure
<shadeslayer_> does we have a package for that?
<shadeslayer_> or a brand new package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: qt4-x11
<shadeslayer_> thats.. omg.. thats qt4-X11? :O
<shadeslayer_> oh well
<shadeslayer_> first time for everything i guess :>
<shadeslayer_> itll take an hour to download :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/qzsync/qzsync/commit/81e75a5291370c415fcbbef15b4d66b02eb88a63 :: fixed the Icon issue ... its sort of a hack, but it works
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: it'll take longer to compile!
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: you can use my server if you want
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: im afraid of that as well :P
<shadeslayer_> to compile?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> although it's not great spec
<shadeslayer_> dunno how to use it ... and its alright.. ill manage :P
<shadeslayer_> and qt servers are slooooowwww
<shadeslayer_> im getting 40 KBps ...
<lucidfox> Okay, I have to say this: KDE4 rocks now
<lucidfox> I last saw it around 4.0-4.1, when it didn't do much
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> No.  It didn't.
<lucidfox> So I'm staying here.
<persia> Just don't try to run it with 256MB RAM and no X acceleration :)
<lucidfox> haha
<shadeslayer> lucidfox: im just happy that my Network manager plasmoid works now :P
<shadeslayer> persia++
<lucidfox> I have a fast enough computer that I notice no graphical delays, although Compiz seems subjectively faster than KWin, so I stuck with it.
<shadeslayer> persia: btw.. need to talk about the zsync thing
<lucidfox> And with some GNOME software I grew accustomed to, namely Nautilus, Empathy, Epiphany and Liferea.
<persia> I'm up for a bit more: talk quick.  Extra points for transcribing yourself so I know what you're saying.
<shadeslayer> persia: you said that i need to file a bug about getting all the zsync links on the iso site
<shadeslayer> so that i can parse them to my app
<persia> Oh, I said it might be a good idea to file a bug so that the cdimage site had a file that was a list of all the current images.
<persia> Yeah.
<shadeslayer> persia: the list should be in the top level dir right?
<shadeslayer> like : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/list.txt
<persia> Unless you're intending to try to prepare the patch, I'd suggest leaving the implementation details up to the cdimage team.
<shadeslayer> ok..
<persia> But yeah, that would work fine :)
<shadeslayer> persia: i file a bug against... which package?
<shadeslayer> i dont remember
<persia> No package.  launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> thanks
<shadeslayer> persia: bug 644353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644353 in Ubuntu CD Images "cdimage.ubuntu.com should have a list of zsync downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644353
<lucidfox> So I wonder... How closely do you people stay in touch with upstream KDE?
<shadeslayer> lucidfox: some of the people here ARE kde upstream
<lucidfox> Nice!
<persia> lucidfox, As an example, I fixed a bug, and uploaded something yesterday, and the first followup was a complaint that the patch didn't apply against svn HEAD.
<Riddell> which is reported as https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251866 incidently
<ubottu> KDE bug 251866 in general "KOffice does not compile on ARM" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you know who is coming to UDS from the kubuntu team? :)
<Riddell> not exactly
<shadeslayer> apart from me, Quintasan and apachelogger ...
<Riddell> and ScottK and rbelem
<shadeslayer> hmm... i thought you would know
<Riddell> mgrasslin from upstream
<shadeslayer> ScottK: your coming? why did you say..
<Riddell> maybe maco
<shadeslayer> s/did/didnt
<shadeslayer> oh great 
<persia> Riddell, Thanks for the pointer.  Reason the patch didn't apply is because upstream has already done ~40% of it (with slightly different syntax for one class of change).
<Riddell> persia: some of the files have gone or been moved too I think?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.. when are you planning to reach and depart from orlando?
<persia> Not of the ones I've seen so far, but I've been focusing first on the literals.  I figure it's best to split out the upstream bits into multiple patches, more logically organised.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I get there on Sunday evening and leave the following Monday morning I think
<Riddell> lucidfox: welcome along to Kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm.. only for 2 days? or is the monday after 29th?
 * lucidfox waves
<lucidfox> So yes... the resident from the parable of two houses got tired of the first house being perpetually under reconstruction, and returned to the second.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 29th
<shadeslayer> oh.. ok ...
<ScottK> lucidfox: Welcome.
<sikon> Hmm... Any idea why I have no menubar in Quassel?
<sikon> oh, never mind
<sikon> found it
<maco> Riddell: maybe me what?
<maco> sikon: hi :)
<maco> Riddell: definitely me
<maco> shadeslayer: Riddell's not making sense. he's staying til 1 Nov
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah got that part :P
<shadeslayer> maco: are you coming?
 * shadeslayer just got flight details from BTS
<maco> yes
<shadeslayer> awesome
<lucidfox> maco> So now I've migrated to Kubuntu!
<maco> lucidfox: welcome to the darkside, have some cookies 
<maco> bah no kubotu!
<maco> kubottu normally gives out cookies
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do i do if i can find a cheaper flight via some other agency instead of BTS :>
<shadeslayer> theres a 20 K INR ( 300 euro )difference :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can either book that yourself and claim the cost from canonical later, or just go with the one from the travel agent
<shadeslayer> hmm
<maco> or tell the travel agent about it...
<maco> that sounds easiest
<Riddell> who will add their commission and you'll get back to the number you first thought of :)
<shadeslayer> kdevelop beta 3 is up... who wants to take it? :D
<Riddell> surely you can do it while qt is compiling :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not enuf bandwidth :P
<shadeslayer> well..lemme try
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Maverick Beta released! | Todo: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Milestoned bugs tagged Kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 | Final Freeze in Effect
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I was joking!
<shadeslayer> no seriously :P
<jefferai> shadeslayer: I hope it is
<shadeslayer> jefferai: ok dunno what happens, but i cant connect to freenode :(
<jefferai> you're on freenode
<shadeslayer> it says sync'ing to core... and it kept sync'ing for 40 mins
<jefferai> when?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: from quassel... not quassel client
<shadeslayer> jefferai: about a hour ago
<jefferai> which means what?
<shadeslayer> jefferai: which means im not connected to your core
<jefferai> right
 * jefferai doesn't follow
<shadeslayer> jefferai: i can connect to your core but not to freenode via your core
<jefferai> that's odd
<jefferai> I'm on freenode via my core
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/6GL4o.png 
<jefferai> why are you showing me that?
<shadeslayer> because its hung on that
<jefferai> and what am I supposed to do with that screenshot?
<shadeslayer> uhh... so everything is fine at your end? ... 
<jefferai> well
<jefferai> I just got on my quassel core here 10 mins ago
<jefferai> no problems whatsoever
<jefferai> so currently I believe things are fine on my end
<lucidfox> hmm, I wonder... What port does the core need open?
<lucidfox> Quassel, that is
<fejjerai> by default, 4242
<maco> lucidfox: by default quassel is monolithic in kubuntu though.... not client/core
<lucidfox> I know
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ... ill leave it for the next few hours like that
<shadeslayer> ShadowBelmolve: sorry :(
<Zorael> How to recover from all Qt apps mysteriously freaking out on you completely regardless of if you run proprietary nvidia, nouveau or vesa:
<Zorael> cease being your normal adventurous you, and go undo setting the default graphicssystem to opengl.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uhhhh, merge requests....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut? :D
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> qt 4.7
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already on it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mergery
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you have a qtoolbox that you do not use?
<apachelogger> ui
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because ive deleted it in in my local files
<apachelogger> oh dear lord
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened?
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: rather than leave it like that, why not close quassel and re-open?
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: already tried that
<shadeslayer> i cant even connect with /connect 
<sheytan> Hey guys
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more mergery
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<apachelogger> also mind the comment
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i see :)
<sheytan> Is project neon available for lucid/maveric and do they have kde 4.6 builds? :)
<shadeslayer> already merged 1
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: hm, ok
<fejjerai> I see the problem
<fejjerai> Sput: more borkage :-(
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: oh great :D
<shadeslayer> oh.. that isnt good
<ScottK> Riddell: Can 1:2.2.2-0ubuntu3 wait until after RC or do you want that in?
<ScottK> err koffice
<sheytan> Quintasan ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: either is fine but why would we wait?  RC is 10 days away
<shadeslayer> kdevplatform building... and Qt is next
 * shadeslayer puts ark to the test
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the header includes lessen compile time i guess?
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  Yeah.  So it is.  nevermind
<ScottK> Riddell: In that case, would you please review mesa for me.  It should be a revert back to -0ubuntu1.
<Riddell> groovy, component mismatches should shortly be clear of any kubuntu bits
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll look at mobile too once it gets a diff.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depending on the compiler all that crap would also end up in your binary
<apachelogger> e.g. inline functions
<apachelogger> but yes, primary concern is compile time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also .. can you update your merge request? i removed the toolbox and pushed to git repo :P
<apachelogger> merging 90k SLOC is no easy business, finding something in there even less
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are the merger not me :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i merge a conflicting merge then :P
<apachelogger> you resolve the conflict
 * apachelogger is wondering why his wifi is off
<shadeslayer> how?? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: manually
<shadeslayer> ok... but then your name doesnt come in the commit.. :P
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> google for resolving conflicts in git
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497796 : ever seen one of these?
<apachelogger> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkdevplatformdocumentation.so.2 needed by debian/kdevplatform1-libs/usr/lib/libkdevplatformshell.so.2.0.0 (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '').
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: yo
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: \o
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any hints on whats wrong?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you even package that file?
<shadeslayer> nope.. ok..
<maco> Riddell, ScottK:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/arora/+bug/641359  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641359 in arora (Ubuntu Maverick) "arora (universe) seeded in Kubuntu.Maverick dvd seed" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC we wanted to remove that.
<ScottK> maco: BTW, any core-dev and (I think) kubuntu-dev could deal with that.
<ScottK> maco: Als minus point for the edge url.
<maco> well you two are core devs with a special interest in kubuntu, and nixternal is almost always MIA so...
<maco> i copied and pasted from my browser
<ScottK> maco: Theres also JontheEchidna.
<maco> has he been online yet today?
<apachelogger> EVERYONE: why do you like kubuntu/kde?
<ScottK> Oh, right.  Him too.
<maco> apachelogger: doesnt treat users like zombies (in need of brains) like osx and gnome do?
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: :)
<fejjerai> maco: aren't most users zombies?
<Riddell> maco: I already removed arora from the seed today
<maco> Riddell: oh ok :)
 * maco marks Fix Released
 * Sput thinks most users are able to navigate a settings dialog if they're not happy with the defaults
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not over-engineered for a targe audience that doesn't include me.
<neversfelde> Mamarok: just started, I hope I can come up with a package later this evening
<maco> apachelogger: everything lucidfox said here:  http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/623 is why i use kubuntu :)
 * apachelogger is posting exactly WRT that
 * maco points to ScottK
<maco> he made me do it
<ScottK> "Suggested"
<maco> heh yes "you know, you sound like a kde user" is what you said
<Riddell> apachelogger: best developer platform, best community, it's what the suse CD I got given a decade ago had by default
<maco> oh is that what your old distro was?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fundamentally KDE recognizes that everyone is different and there is no one best way to arrange a computer system for everyone and so it supports the idea of being adaptable to what works for me.
<Riddell> maco: via Debian
<ScottK> That and 6 years ago someone suggested I try Xandros and it came with KDE.
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> heh.. my first encounter was with kubuntu itself.. i had a 8.04 CD lying beside my shiny new laptop and i decided to break my laptop with KDE 4.0 :P
<apachelogger> oi! kde 4.0 was not broken
<apachelogger> KDE 3.56 was :P
<Riddell> and Kubuntu because it's got the right mix of KDE, apt, single live CD, and the best looking bunch of developers ever
<shadeslayer> lol ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was just a humble Windows user till then :P
<maco> shadeslayer: you havent been around here very long yet, have you?
<shadeslayer> maco: ~2 years :)
<Sput> KDe 3.85 was quite usable
<shadeslayer> ( counting in on #kubuntu time as well )
<maco> and you havent realised that Riddell makes lots of comments about the channel's appearance yet?
<shadeslayer> no :P
<maco> ah but in -devel not long?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'm having an intermittent problem on my Intel 945GME network.  I only have effects enabled 20% of the time after login.  They have been temporarily suspended.    Once I resume them they run fine.  It seems to me there might be a threshold somewhere that is set just a little too tight.  Is there something it might be worth me playing with adjusting and could you point me at where to find it.
<maco> the /topic used to say "the distro with good-looking developers"
<shadeslayer> yeah.. ive been here like.. 8 months i guess
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> Sput: yeah, I think that was about the time I tried to migrate kdepim
<apachelogger> not very successful
<maco> ScottK: i get the same on my netbook
<apachelogger> maco: well, it is a known secret that kubuntu has the best lookign developers
<maco> :P
<apachelogger> well... nixternal is a bit out of the ordinary, but other than him...
<shadeslayer> hmm.. so kdevelop now has git support
<ScottK> As long as now means after the next release, yes.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2nd merge request merged as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the difference between http://gitorious.org/qzsync/qzsync and http://gitorious.org/qzsync ?
<fejjerai> Riddell: were the bugfixes stripped out of dbusmenu related to build fixes?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one is the project and one is the repository?
<shadeslayer> so why doesnt the activity of the project get updated when the main repo is updated?
<shadeslayer> oh.. takes some time i guess
<Riddell> fejjerai: a little bit, you can see the changes at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/libdbusmenu-qt/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_00_external_contributions.diff
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: how do i make the <***> Buffer Playback... stuff stop? 
 * shadeslayer finds it a bit annoying
<fejjerai> Riddell: great, fantastic :-(   Although libdbusmenu itself isn't building for us either
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw where do i put kdevplatform?
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: what <***> Buffer Playback?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: beta PPA?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> fejjerai: but if you get it from gitorous you don't need to care about the silly external patch thing
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497845
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: dunno, never seen it
<shadeslayer> line 8, 10, and 4
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: which client?
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: konversation
<fejjerai> might be irssi doing special things with znc
<fejjerai> see http://en.znc.in/wiki/Timestamps
<fejjerai> search for Buffer Playback
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i guess i can leave out -./usr/lib/libkdevplatformdocumentation.so if i have usr/lib/libkdevplatformdocumentation.so.* in my install file
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: not sure though
<fejjerai> could try asking in #znc
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do you reason that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um.. because earlier we had left out so files in favour of so.* files... like so.1.0 ....
<apachelogger> now that is wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so files are static libs right?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> so = shared object 
<shadeslayer> oh .. hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: static is generally .a
<apachelogger> or .lib
<apachelogger> latter on windows
<shadeslayer> i got it the other way around :P
<shadeslayer> so files are dynamic ..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the difference between a so file and a so.1 file then?
<apachelogger> the soversion
<apachelogger> generally speaking
<shadeslayer> that much i know, apart from that
<apachelogger> the .so will be the one you tell the linker about
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> in the linked binary you will then end up with a soverioned dependency
<apachelogger> so again generally speaking a .so will only be necessary at development time whereas the so.1 will be necessary at runtime
<shadeslayer> ohk
<howlymowly> hi poeple.... short question: I use the kde global menu widget in kubuntu 10.04 with kde 4.5 from the ppa ...  works like a charm, except:  it does not work together with gtk appliations. is this "normal" :)?
<ScottK> howlymowly: There is a package you need to add.  Let me find it.
<Riddell> iz gtk bug :)
<howlymowly> ScottK: cool  thx! :)
<ScottK> howlymowly: It's appmenu-gtk
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: i get it on konversation as well :>
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ probably good point for release notes.
<Riddell> yees
 * ScottK looks for claydoh_
<howlymowly> alright ScottK..  I found the package...  but not in my ppa's :)  i guess that's because I am running kubuntu 10.04? already the gloabl menu was only available by manual download hehe
<howlymowly> is there any workaround besids upgrading to maverick?
<howlymowly> *besides  
<ScottK> Not really.  gtk apps need to be patched to work with appmenu and none of the ones in 10.04 are.
<howlymowly> (the appmenu-gtk seems to have some dependencies)
<howlymowly> hmm..   thats bad :)
<ScottK> So you'd also need to backport the patched packages.
<ScottK> that's Gtk.
<howlymowly> yeah, thats why I am using KKKubuntu :)
<howlymowly> good that I do not use too many gtk-applications
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: try asking in #znc
<fejjerai> let me know what you find out
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdevplatform going into ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta ... no time to testbuild Qt, i can only do that tmmrw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it beta?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes beta 3
<apachelogger> kewl
<shadeslayer> wrt kdevelop
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger goes snapshotting
<apachelogger> where does the educated user get latest amarok for lucid?
<ScottK> I think the educated user sticks with what's stable and tested.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: project-neon :>
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you saying amarok does not do QA? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I'm saying that there is merit to sticking with what's working.
<blueyed> Is anybody using a LUKS usb device (or something similar)? I am about to forward https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/629840 to BKO.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629840 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "[maverick] kde: "Could not mount the following device" when trying to mount previously opened LUKS usb drive" [Medium,New]
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe the other thing is better working
<ScottK> Maybe.
<apachelogger> blueyed: actually a package is missing
<blueyed> apachelogger: cool, which?
<apachelogger> blueyed: still the error message is the crap
<apachelogger> truecrypt 
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> some silly *crypt* name for sure
<blueyed> no truecrypt.. cryptsetup.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> latter
<blueyed> but.. I have that installed, it works outside of kde.
 * apachelogger doesnt have his key stick with him
<apachelogger> it defenitely worked with lucid
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger should read the report ^^
<blueyed> ok, but it might be another reason than "package missing" then, no?
<apachelogger> blueyed: what file system?
<blueyed> Yes, I can unlock, but not mount the unlocked one.
<blueyed> apachelogger: ntfs.
<apachelogger> I think we can only mount ntfs with sudo
<apachelogger> it certainly works with ext4 and cryptsetup
<blueyed> I would be happy if kdesudo would ask me to mount it.. ^^
<apachelogger> blueyed: tell tsimpson that his patch is insufficient :P
 * apachelogger doesnt really know why we need kdesudo anyway
<apachelogger> isnt hal able to handle that sort of stuff?
<blueyed> hal is deprecated.
<apachelogger> says who?
<ScottK> blueyed: Not in KDE
<blueyed> I do not know what happens behind the scene.
<blueyed> ok.
<blueyed> #udev says that :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> #kubuntu-devel says gnome is deprecated :P
<blueyed> it will be in kde later, too.. :)
<blueyed> :)
<apachelogger> still I wouldnt trust either
<blueyed> it should work in gnome.. I should try that..
<apachelogger> gnome does not use hal no more
<blueyed> I'll subscribe tsimpson to the bug, right?
<apachelogger> if he still cares... IIRC he was the one who wrote the original patch that was supposed to make ntfs mountable
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that is not medium importance
<blueyed> but high?
<apachelogger> low
<blueyed> :D - not for me.
<apachelogger> but for me P
<blueyed> ntfs is common sense, if you want to interact with win* systems.
<apachelogger> me having had more uploads of the affected package being more important :P
<apachelogger> blueyed: it works with ntfs
<apachelogger> it does not work with luksed ntfs
<apachelogger> of which I personally fail to see the point anyway
<blueyed> oh well.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: to your question from above: there are two possibilities: 1st composting self-test is just failing, 2nd something is producing heavy load during startup, so that FPS drops heavily
<mgraesslin> given that it works sometimes number 1 is unlikely
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'm guessing the latter, but it's a guess.
<blueyed> you can unlock cryptsetup on win* - but you're right, I should just drop ntfs.
<blueyed> however, I discovered a bug at least.. ;)
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/changes?filter_file_id=kubuntu_06_user_disk-20081202074717-jqtakomqf3ewask8-47
<apachelogger> that patch is super old
<apachelogger> pre-bzr times even
<apachelogger> scary
<mgraesslin> ScottK: you could test that with enabling the FPS effect - it's not good but it should show if kwin stalls
<apachelogger> we should get rid of it :P
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I'll try it.
<blueyed> apachelogger: do you think dropping that patch might improve its behaviour? should I forward the bug to BKO?
<apachelogger> blueyed: you should forward the fact that the error message is next to useless
<apachelogger> and the patch should be replaced by something more suitable because I really think hal is able to permit any user to mount stuff
<apachelogger> that kdesudo thing is crap too
<apachelogger> cause
<apachelogger> say you are in a restircted environment (think school) and you still want users to be able to mount usb sticks
<apachelogger> now I recon ntfs is not an uncommon format for stickies
<ScottK> mgraesslin: With blur active and the plasma-widget-networkmanagement wifi connection window (that takes literally half the screen on my netbook) I get 15 - 17 FPS.  ~30 when nothing is going on.
<apachelogger> hence fail since every user would need to be sudoer to mount a stick
 * blueyed has not looked at the patch (and is not into kde packages anyway) - it uses kdesuo? - ah, it does not.. fixing the patch should not use hal though I think.
<blueyed> apachelogger: being sudoer would work in most cases though - in contrast to "none".
<blueyed> thanks for the memory leak fix!! - it was driving me kind of mad.
<blueyed> btw: I need to resize the amarok GUI once, to make the "Context" widget in the middle behave (=> get the whole width in the middle)
<apachelogger> blueyed: do your system logs have any additional information on the ntfs stuff?
<blueyed> dmesg?
<blueyed> "ntfs" not in dmesg..
<apachelogger> and hal
<apachelogger> in fact you'd best just grep /var/log for hal ;)
 * apachelogger has no idea where that junk is logged
<blueyed> lots of matches in backup files
<apachelogger> :/
<blueyed> does not like that.. only dpkg.log, pm-powersave and apt/dist-upgrade dirs for sudo find /var/log -name "*.log" | grep -v duply | xargs sudo grep -P "\bhal\b" -l.
 * apachelogger i wondering why mounting ext works but not ntfs
<mgraesslin> ScottK: seems ok, given that nothing changes (FPS effect is destroying its own benchmark as it triggers constant repaints)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.  So it's probably just something with the startup load (heaven knows KDE could use some work there).
<mgraesslin> so true
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Is there some change we could make to soften that up then?
<mgraesslin> disable functionality checks by default :-P
<Riddell> apachelogger: neversfelde said he'd do amarok
<apachelogger> oh, not done yet? :(
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<neversfelde> working on it
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK. Perhaps a little less drastic ....
<apachelogger> blueyed: I actually wanted to do other things than chasing after hal :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Any luck figuring out that xbel thing on start?
<Riddell> ScottK: not had a chance to look at it
<Riddell> weird though
<ScottK> Yeah.  I'm stumped.
<Riddell> have we added any silly patches recently?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Don't be in such a rush! I can come over to Austria now and bring my laptop, so you can finish, if I have to go to bed :)
<ScottK> I don't think so.  My theory is it's a timing issue where that file gets generated before ~/.local/config exists.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you would not dare anyway
<neversfelde> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: startkde with mkdir -p ~/.local/share && mkdir -p ~/.config && mkdir -p ~/.cache
<apachelogger> oh well, one can probably drop the -p for the latter 2 ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: I did not get dfaure to comment on that yet
<apachelogger> also last I tried to get feedback on that proposal upstream I did not really get anyway
<apachelogger> s/anyway/any
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yeah sure :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: 30 km to the border and Asutria is not big, I will find you :)
<blueyed> apachelogger: I could imagine that a better error message might help.. ^^ I am going to get that one in BKO at least, with a reference to the lp.net bug - however it sounded like a kubuntu patch could be involved..?!
<apachelogger> neversfelde: lol, good luck :P
<neversfelde> probably I should look at your latitude status message 
<apachelogger> latidude ftw!
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> bulldog98: pogo
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you wanted to speek with me about membership
<apachelogger> ah rightly
<apachelogger> lets take that to a query
<Mamarok> neversfelde: thanks :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: pingy
<ScottK> apachelogger: pongish.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to have a plasma-netbook around to make a super awesome hot screenshot?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> What are you looking for?
<apachelogger> ScottK: plasma-netbook with plasmoids I suppose
<apachelogger> something show off at least
 * apachelogger is preparing a blog stating reasons why Kubuntu (or KDE) is super awesom and people should use it ;)
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> http://skitterman.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/appmenu1.jpeg was pretty popular.
<apachelogger> ScottK: not very netbooky though
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook
<ScottK> Tru.
<ScottK> e
<blueyed> ScottK: png would be much better - sorry
<ScottK> Let me come up with something.
<apachelogger> oh, that too ^^
<ScottK> blueyed: Patents are expired.
<apachelogger> ScottK: still png is lossless and jpeg is not
<blueyed> ScottK: from gif?
 * apachelogger imports a billion billion photos into digikam
<ScottK> Oh, yeah.  That was gif.
<blueyed> would be better than jpeg maybe.. ;)
<blueyed> png is it for screenshots.
<apachelogger> what I probably hate most about both digikam and amarok is that they do not populate their views on the fly
<blueyed> what game is this? (http://skitterman.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/appmenu1.jpeg)
<apachelogger> it is is sort of horrible to essentially wait for digikam to scan a billion pictures before I can do anything
<blueyed> I can see the title nowhere!! (semantic bug)
<blueyed> I am really glad about some of the latest kde patches.. nasty bugs you would not expect in a .1 release (still).
<blueyed> Thanks.
<blueyed> can you convert ntfs inplace to ext4? ;/
<blueyed> I should get the nfts-on-luks bug pushed.. ;)
<blueyed> later though.. waiting for a ppa build to finish is like programming with lags: so much wait and so much to drink.
<eMyller> hey plasma dudes, take a look at it: http://design-milk.com/dell-inspiron-duo/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> exciting
<apachelogger> that is two paradigms in one
<apachelogger> that is like
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> plasma-tablet and plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> and on the fly switching
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> activities come to mind
<apachelogger> someone get me such a device
 * apachelogger feels inspired like not within the last year
<nigelb> lucidfox: oh, you too!
 * nigelb wanted to swtich, Intel 855 isn't playing nice with lucid :/
<eMyller> apachelogger: we have to wait till end of this year :\
 * apachelogger thinks his post is in need of spunk
<apachelogger> eMyller: cant mario send us some prototype? ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: poxml was accepted with the binary going into Universe.  One of it's reverse-build-depends is in Main.
<eMyller> apachelogger: mario?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe he can bring it to UDS.
<apachelogger> eMyller: superm1
<apachelogger> ScottK: worth asking I suppose 
<apachelogger> one week should be more than enough to make us compatible with that thing ^^
<ScottK> He might even let you touch it.
<eMyller> didn't know about him :P
<eMyller> hehe
<apachelogger> I only needs ssh
 * apachelogger can remote controlz the plasma via javascript
<apachelogger> <= supreme javascript0r
<eMyller> and some telekinesis to touch the thing :P
<apachelogger> someone else can do that
<apachelogger> in fact 
<apachelogger> I expect it to move by my movement
<apachelogger> talking about that
<apachelogger> if the design team pursues that movement detection stuff not only will your battery go bye bye but also will you not be able to relax intermediately while working
<nigelb> apachelogger: +1
<apachelogger> the dragonball you watch in the bottom right corner will go fullscreen
<apachelogger> or some other sort of movie
<apachelogger> how embarassing that would be... ^^
<nigelb> and you will get kicked out of the library or office
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> maybe there is ergonomical concern behind it though ^^
 * apachelogger bounces
<ScottK> apachelogger: Here's a couple (working on a widgety one) http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/present1.png http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/sal1.png
<ScottK> Currently stymied by an unfortunate unwillingness of the comics widget to actually display a comic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Widgets ahoy: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/newspaper.png
<ScottK> I may have found a critical but though.
<ScottK> Can anyone else select a comic in the comic widget on Maverick (yes, I did install some)?
<ScottK> but/bug
<ScottK> apachelogger: You said you wanted hot, so I hope you appreciate the extra trouble I went to get that that YouTube content in the present windows screenshot.
<apachelogger> I do
<JontheEchidna> lol @ lady gaga
<apachelogger> though my definition of hot is different :P
<JontheEchidna> now... was somebody saying something about seed changes?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's taken care of.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Certainly, but since I made the screen shot, I get to pick.
<apachelogger> yeah ^^
<maco> JontheEchidna: Riddell got it
<ulysses> dantti_work: I've just upgraded to Maverick, and the KPackageKit tray icon is missing, a question marked page appears instead of, is this known already?
<ulysses> Anyone noticed that Maverick drops a lot of ERROR in tty? http://pastebin.com/VBVFD0Cy
<ulysses> bug 644740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644740 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915] drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644740
<ScottK> ulysses: You should talke to someone in #ubuntu-x.
<ScottK> (make sure you have today's mesa update first)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-22
<ScottK> Would someone please take the current koffice from maverick and test backporting it to lucid (no PPAs, just normal lucid).  You can see the existing backport for what needs changing.
<ulysses> ScottK: I've got the mesa/drm updates now, it seems to work
<ulysses> ScottK: after ~15 minutes the X freezed again, update didn't help
<ScottK> ulysses: OK.  Then I'd go to -> #ubuntu-x and see if they have suggestions.
<lucidfox> Shame I switched to KDE so late in the release cycle, otherwise I'd have ported Akregator to the messaging menu like i did with Liferea.
<lucidfox> Ah well, something to do for Natty, I guess.
<persia> Can always do the work in advance (not that there isn't other stuff to do)
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how he ended up with a suffix
<apachelogger_> Sput: your new core made me get a _ :P
<Riddell> persia: boud from upstream ported the koffice arm patch to trunk, could you review it? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251866
<ubottu> KDE bug 251866 in general "KOffice does not compile on ARM" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> anyone tested amarok on lucid?
<sheytan> Riddell i'm updating now
<sheytan> Riddell well, works fine, but the applets still don't resize as they should :D
<Riddell> sheytan: what version of amarok?
<sheytan> Riddell 2.3.2
<sheytan> just upgraded
<Riddell> sheytan: on i386?
<sheytan> Riddell x64
<Riddell> oh groovy, that's published now
<Riddell> thanks sheytan, I'll put it on the website
<sheytan> Riddell, the applet does resize when you unlock and lock back the layout
<sheytan> but on next run it's back as it was
<sheytan> i mean it's not resized
<sheytan> anyway, upgrade works :D
<Riddell> voila kubuntu.org/news/amarok-232-backports-ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the status of KDevelop and Qt?  I see you got kdevplatform in thanks.  Do say if you need help.
<sheytan> Wow, the new installer now 'knows'  that you're on virtualbox :D
 * sheytan wishes to have the possibility to use " ' " charakter in the computer name
<sheytan> to make it something like Sheytan's PC
<valorie> sheytan, really?
<valorie> we thought we had that fixx0red
<sheytan> valorie yes, it changes the computer name to "username-VirtualBox"
<sheytan> and the slideshow is still cuted ;(
<valorie> no, I mean "the applets still don't resize as they should :D"
<valorie> sorry for the confusion
<sheytan> valorie oh, yep, it doesn't :)
<sheytan> Riddell you know what would be cool for the new website we're working on? A screenshot of Amarok or KDE for the news :D
<valorie> I'm pretty sure someone will want to talk to you about that
<sheytan> valorie sure :)
<Riddell> sheytan: well that's easy enough to do with the current one, I've just got lazy and out of the habit
<sheytan> Riddell i already like the ppa box. You made that faster, couse i was working on this for the new website :D
<sheytan> and a screenshot would be cool
<Riddell> cooler than a screenshot would be the splash screen a la http://dot.kde.org/
<Riddell> sheytan: do you want to add it to the story?
<sheytan> Riddell you mean splash for the news? :D
<persia> Riddell, Thanks for the pointer: that's *lots* faster than I'd do it.
<valorie> riddell, thanks for your quick action on getting that story published
<valorie> my first attempt at writing for the Dot
<Riddell> valorie: thanks for writing it
<Riddell> sheytan: yes
<sheytan> Riddell sure, why not :)
<valorie> nightrose has the full-size in the release doc
<valorie> http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.3.2
<valorie> I'm glad you scaled it down for the dot, though
<valorie> :-)
<sheytan> valorie well, mine context is tabbed with playlist
<sheytan> but this shouldn't be a problem, right?
<valorie> my context is tabbed with collection
<sheytan> does it resize good?
<valorie> but if you want a screenie, I can do one quickly, untabbed....
<persia> Riddell, Looks good to me: the only note is that in other places in the code tree (added between our version and current trunk) literals are done as e.g. "qreal(0.0)" rather than e.g. "(qreal) 0.0", but the provided patch uses my "(qreal) 0.0", which may have very minor performance issues *AND* means the code isn't consistent in style.
<valorie> or tabbed, as you prefer
<valorie> sheytan, markey would appreciate a screenshot showing the applets funky sized
<Riddell> persia: best say so on the bug :)
 * persia tries to figure out how to "log in" before commenting is enabled
<sheytan> valorie just a sec ;)
<persia> Ugh, that requires reading mail :(
<valorie> sheytan, can you send the screenshot with funky applets to kretschmann@kde.org
<valorie> we would appreciate it
<sheytan> valorie will do :)
<valorie> take your time
<valorie> danke
<valorie> niters all
<Riddell> agateau: I did an interview for a French magazine?
<agateau> Riddell: you did :)
<Riddell> I hope my French was good enough
<agateau> Riddell: and I am bringing an issue to prove it at next UDS
<agateau> Riddell: it sure was
<Riddell> formidable :)
<agateau> you see
<agateau> Riddell: I think you are going to enjoy the issue: it comes with a CD of Mint 9, Isadora!
<agateau> (which is just a little less funny than the one which come with Ivanka issue: Fedora 13, KDE version, I am sure she'll love it!)
<sheytan> valorie well, looks like it works now :D :D
<apachelogger> bug 644980 is epic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644980 in app-install-data-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "translation qtcreator "QT Ersteller" is silly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644980
<apachelogger> so is rekonq's inability to view anything properly
<sheytan> apachelogger is this really needed to translate applications names?
<sheytan> what if someone would translate digikam :D
<dpm> sheytan, it is needed in some cases, and it's up to each translation team to decide. We translate things such as "Power Manager", for example
<sheytan> dpm well, power manager isn't really the same as i.e qtcreator :D
<dpm> sheytan, noticed that I said "in some cases"
<dpm> s/noticed/notice/
<sheytan> dpm yes, i see :P
<Riddell> persia: so boud says you can commit but I don't think you have svn access, want me to commit?
<sheytan> ulysses hey, looks like the thing with kde/system language is fixed now :D
<sheytan> just installed from the latest build and choosen polish from installer. KDE is now in polish too :D
<ulysses> sheytan: good, I can test only later, lessons now and from 16-17:30
<sheytan> sure ;)
<ulysses> and it's only 13:23
<shadeslayer> Riddell: working on Qt now
<persia> Riddell, Sure: I'l push a patch tomorrow (tonight I just have no available time).  It will be on the bug before you wake up.
<persia> Thanks :)
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> qt started compiling :>
<Riddell> time to sleep, it'll be done around whenyou wake up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 8 hours? :P ... its 5.30p, here anyways 
<shadeslayer> too bad compile output doesnt how much is done
<debfx> Riddell: could you sponsor kubuntu-notification-helper from bzr
<debfx> fixes bug #644947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644947 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "Install of additional packages (e.g. for rekonq) fails via notification helper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644947
<Riddell> debfx: yes indeed, give me ten minutes
<shadeslayer> debfx: i saw that at college... was thinking of fixing.. :P
<debfx> shadeslayer: why didn't you say so? :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: because IRC is blocked at college :P
<shadeslayer> well.. i can come through webchat.. but i dont like it
<shadeslayer> debfx: anyways... its done now :)
<debfx> I wonder which constructor is used to initalize QStringList with 0
<debfx> as QString(0) is ambiguous since qt 4.7
<shadeslayer> debfx: hmm? 
<shadeslayer> debfx: wheres the code at? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/kubuntu-notification-helper/maverick ?
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-notification-helper/trunk/revision/202
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> qt so far so good :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I agree with dpm, sometimes it makes sense, and those times depend on the language but probably even more on what in particular the name is, if it is indeed a name, like say amarok, you should not ever need to translate it 
<debfx> shadeslayer: it looks like they didn't change anything since the current qt snapshot
<debfx> shadeslayer: http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/releases/commits/4.7.0
<shadeslayer> debfx: *shrug* ... still needs to test packeged once :>
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im using http://computerpartsdirect.us/images/june/mothmnfanx01_2_efs.jpg to cool my laptop :P
<shadeslayer> during qt build
<shadeslayer> \o/ power outage 
<apachelogger> -j17 \o/
<shadeslayer> wheeee.... qt FTBFS http://pastebin.ca/1946559
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> hum, dunno
<Riddell> I'll take a look
<Quintasan> oh yeah
 * Quintasan just got his CAE certificate and CD straight from Japan
<Riddell> what does that mean?
<Quintasan> what means what?
<Riddell> CAE
<Quintasan> Certificate in Advanced English
<Riddell> can you spell antidisestablishmentarianism?
<Quintasan> I think yes
<Quintasan> But let me read it once more :D
<yuriy_work> no kubuntu-ppa for karmic? :(
 * yuriy_work should really upgrade already
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have absolutely no idea what it means but it sounds, well, classy
<Riddell> we don't have infinite space I'm afraid
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's the opposite of disestablishmentarianism of course
<Quintasan> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/disestablishmentarianism
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> antidisestablishmentarianism is an opponent of opponents of established order?
<Quintasan> makes perfect sense
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also... after running  dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc in ftbfs shell..it works fine :S
<shadeslayer> soooo... what do you infer from that ? :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it's almost party time for us
<Quintasan> kdebindings 	
<Quintasan> Quintasan 	
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that qmake is evil
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apart from that :P
<Quintasan> oh my, sorry
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I mean, we have almost everything marked yellow on packaging list
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> and then list missing spits out a bunch of not installed headers
 * Quintasan is accepting bets on kdebindings FTBFS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whee
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1946571
<sheytan> looks really professional, right? http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/3606/indexov.jpg :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what is this madness? fix it right away
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: should we get neon.kubuntu.org? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i hate so much blue on the top buttons... too bright :*
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/:*/:(
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: tone down the blue and it will be great
<sheytan> shadeslayer, i'll propably reduce is  ;P
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^^
<Quintasan> and give me a logo for Project Neon, using amarok logo is evul
<Quintasan> :
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we haz project neon logo
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://amarok.kde.org/files/Image/Neon/Neon.png
<shadeslayer> you cant find a better logo that that :>
<shadeslayer> or if sheytan can better that one :P
<sheytan> i'll try ;)
<Quintasan> I'm sure we'll get something more sophisticated :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1946571 <-- no, seriously, fix it nao
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> when should we start advertising neon?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fix0ring in progress please wait :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: middle of october i guess
<shadeslayer> we should be able to fix0r most bugs till then
<shadeslayer> and all the yellow stuff on the list should be done till end of this week
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdebindings is left
<shadeslayer> FIX IT!!!!
<shadeslayer> !search qwebframe.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<shadeslayer> !find qwebframe.h
<ubottu> File qwebframe.h found in libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, python-qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html
<shadeslayer> !find qwebframe.h maverick
<ubottu> File qwebframe.h found in libqtscript4-doc, libqtwebkit-dev, python-qt4-doc, qt4-doc-html
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<shadeslayer> we haz different package for webkit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do i do with these webkit headers?
<shadeslayer> document in not-installed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can do yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qt done.. can i uploadz to ninja ppa?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well you said it didn't compile..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it does after it drops to shell and i resume compile
<Riddell> not entirely reassuring that
<Riddell> but yeah, go ahead an upload.  do you have enough bandwidth?
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<Riddell> go for it
<shadeslayer> just the build log is 10MB :O
<shadeslayer> W: qt4-x11 source: dbg-package-missing-depends libqt4-webkit-dbg : hehehe
<shadeslayer> uploading
<lex79> 7away
<lex79> ops
<lex79> we should have this in our final release: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251192
<ubottu> KDE bug 251192 in kdecore "either KArchive or KZip libs have problems extracting files from zip files" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<lex79> http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Installing_Plasmoids#I_can.27t_install_plasmoids_in_Plasma_Workspaces_4.5.1
<Riddell> lex79: go for it
<lex79> ok
<lex79> Riddell: what about qt 4.7 ? are you doing?
<Riddell> lex79: shadeslayer has uploaded it to ninjas PPA for testing
<lex79> good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: s/uploaded/uploading :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok done
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> lex79: you uploaded kdepim-runtime 4.6? 
<lex79> I don't remember
<shadeslayer> IIRC that was not supposed to go in 
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:4.4.6-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> it's 4.5 we don't want
<Riddell> 4.4.6 is fine
<shadeslayer> ohh.. ok
<Riddell> that 0.0.4 makes all the difference
 * shadeslayer missed a 4 there in the version
<shadeslayer> aha! so finally i have debs in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<seele_> any git experts in here?
 * Riddell hides
<Riddell> agateau it a git man
<shadeslayer> seele_: ssup?
<shadeslayer> not a git expert but maybe i can help
<shadeslayer> seele_: also #git :P
<seele_> shadeslayer: #git is scary :(
<shadeslayer> i know ... but anyways.. whats the issue? 
<seele_> shadeslayer: i cloned a repository, but when i go to pull updates it complains there is no .git file
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> seele_: you didnt remove it right? :P
<seele_> no.. i dont think it was ever there
<seele_> can i just use the git url again?
<shadeslayer> seele_: just git clone url again
<shadeslayer> in a new dir that is
<shadeslayer> you can  git diff your current work and save that as a patch
<seele_> ooh, that's easy
<seele_> thanks, sorry for the stupid question
<shadeslayer> and if youve commited any stuff, git diff -r rev 
<Riddell> git diff won't work if you don't have a .git directory
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm.. he has a .git dir but not a .git file i think
<seele_> Riddell: but i can use the new .git directory, yes?
<shadeslayer> which is weird tbh
<shadeslayer> or you can run diff -Nur between the 2 source tress
<shadeslayer> *trees
<Riddell> seele_: yes
<seele_> thanks
<neversfelde> I do not remember, if  told you that amarok is in backports 
<shadeslayer> \o/ qt building in ninja
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's on kubuntu.org
<neversfelde> k
<debfx> great, they added google-analytics scripts to all qt doc pages
<debfx> now we need adblock for qt assistant ^^
<shadeslayer> debfx: lol
<debfx> or we just disable javascript
<ScottK> lucidfox: Before you port Akregator, make sure you're familiar with how message indicator (and it's more of an indicator still) works in KDE.  Also we have been pretty insistent that such patches be accepted upstream (all of them are so far) - We have been very successful in getting the ayatana changes we've adopted upstream and want to keep up with that.
<Riddell> akregator doesn't have much of an upstream maintainer currently
<Riddell> maybe lucidfox can take over upstream :)
<ScottK> Well that would make it kind of interesting then.
<lex79> pbuilder is broken http://pastebin.ca/1946658
<lex79> something is wrong with bzip2
<ScottK> lex79: You got libbz2-1.0 from -updates and bzip2 from lucid.  I'd pbuilder-update and try it again.
<lex79> ScottK: it works, thanks
<ScottK> You;;re welcome.
<shadeslayer> apparently i haz no more qt4-X11 build log -.-
<maco> shadeslayer: seele isnt a he
<shadeslayer> maco: ohhk... :)
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> no, seriously
<Quintasan> Why I was thinking that when I would print a *.gif it would still move?
<maco> Quintasan: hahaha
<lex79> ScottK: can you accept kdelibs? I tested the patch, it works. Thanks
<ScottK> lex79: I will look at it.
<lex79> ok
<Quintasan> maco: I'm dead serious about that, I spent a minute honestly thinking: "Why the hell it won't move?!"
<Quintasan> then I came to realise my own foolishness
<ScottK> lex79: Accepted.
<lex79> ScottK: thanks
<maco> UDS flights booked
<Quintasan> argh still no response
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> no UDS for me again :(
<Quintasan> neversfelde: no sponsoriship or you are just unable to go?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: unable to go
<neversfelde> if Kubuntu will not change the release dates, I think I will never be able to go there :)
<Quintasan> gah, if I don't get any response I won't be able to go there too
<Quintasan> :/
<lex79> shadeslayer: still around?
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: ping
<fejjerai> shadeslayer: need to reboot the core real quick
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  in maverick...  (i just installed it) kopete does not work yet right? 
<howlymowly> it does not even show upin the taskbar on my system...
<ScottK> howlymowly: It's in the message indicator.  No need for a separate icon cluttering the systray.
<howlymowly> ScottK: but what If I do not use the message indicator :)?
<howlymowly> kopete just doesn't seem to work..I dont know...
<ScottK> howlymowly: Then start in manually and change the config.  It's just a default.
<ScottK> It's working on my maverick system, so the problem isn't general.
<howlymowly> ScottK:  I just found out:  for some reason my kopete seemd to ahve problems with the old configuration file from kubuntu lucid
<howlymowly> afteer I deleted the kopete directory from .kde/share/apps/  eerything works fine :)
<howlymowly> as expected...
<ScottK> Ah.  My maverick system is a fresh install.  That's worth a bug I think.
<howlymowly> ScottK.. i guess so...  I just can not reproduce the bug anymore since I just deleted the configuration ehe 
<howlymowly> *hehe
<ScottK> Right, but at least file it.
<howlymowly> doing it right now...
<JontheEchidna> debfx: thanks for the fix. I wrote that bit of code back before I really knew how ctor member variable initialization worked. (I do know ;-))
<claydoh> ScottK:  you still looking for me? or was it some other good looking dude
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-23
<ScottK> claydoh: It was you.  If you look right before the ping, there was some release notes discussion.
<claydoh> ScottK: kk thanks
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you didn't bump the package name for kdevplatform1-libs when you packaged kdevplatform 1.0.82
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1178415 <- do want
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug #645705 really confused me, FYI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645705 in openshot (Ubuntu) "Sync openshot 1.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645705
<ScottK> (look who filed it)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, there's another jonathan thomas out there
<JontheEchidna> I'm surprised I've only been mistaken for him once before on the internets
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: Sonic?
<JontheEchidna> dasKreech: my usersname? yes
<dasKreech> Who you've been mistaken for
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> [22:48:17] <ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug #645705 really confused me, FYI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645705 in openshot (Ubuntu) "Sync openshot 1.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645705
<JontheEchidna> [22:48:18] <ubottu> Launchpad bug 645705 in openshot (Ubuntu) "Sync openshot 1.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645705
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:1325: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac (https://launchpad.net/bugs/645705)
<JontheEchidna> [22:48:25] <ScottK> (look who filed it)
<JontheEchidna> [22:48:38] <JontheEchidna> oh yeah, there's another jonathan thomas out there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645705 in openshot (Ubuntu) "Sync openshot 1.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you look at kymymoney and skrooge in Debian Experimental and see if we want the updates (if I file the request, I can't approve them).
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> skrooge seems to break feature freeze
<ScottK> Which would just mean I have something to approve.
<ScottK> (if we want it)
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, we'd want it
<JontheEchidna> we want kmymoney as well (packaging fix), but until both actually show up in experimental I can't use requestsync
<JontheEchidna> E: The versions in Debian and Ubuntu are the same already (4.5-1). Aborting.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Please ping me when there's something to approve.
<JontheEchidna> will do
<ScottK> (if the kymymoney one is just bugfix, then it can go straight to ubuntu-archive to do the sync)
<lex79> Riddell: I pushed Qt to bzr, it's ftbs in ninja ppa, my connection sucks in this moment so I can't upload it. Testbuild and run ok.
<lucidfox> Where can I find Qt 4.7 packages for Lucid?
<ScottK> lucidfox: In the ~kubuntu-ppa beta PPA.
<lucidfox> danke
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is it by design that there's no option to install in the first menu on the live CD?  One has to start the live session and then install.
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  I was one screen to soon.
 * persia curses version control systems, erases everything, and starts over with "export", vowing to avoid svn this time
<Riddell> KDE git opens in a week.  I'm dreading it.
<valorie> all the projects?
<valorie> or just as they choose to move?
<persia> More likely one at a time, in a "voluntary" manner until everything is moved, for maximum transition pain (although, honestly, I'd not be surprised to see KDE make a clean-break transition at one point, based on clear direction)
<valorie> I'm not sure what would be maximum pain, tbh
<persia> My last statement comes in part from bitterness directed at all VCS.
<persia> That said, I think that a group deciding to move, as a group, to a different solution is likely less painful than forcing all the developers to use two simultaneous solutions, unless one gets the interplay precisely right.
<persia> Mind you, such "forcing" of all the developers is best done as consensus after considering all input, etc.
<valorie> I've heard that all of KDE is moving to GIT
<valorie> but I hadn't heard the timing
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> It's getting close.
<valorie> we're happy in Amarok with it
<Sput> everybody actually using it is
<Sput> I'm quite sure all the nay sayers in the community won't admit they ever were against the move in a year or so :)
<Sput> also, Riddell, isn't it already open? at least amarok and konversation already are on git.kde.org
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but reviewboard has only been up and working for a few days
<Tm_T> Amarok and Konversation are there acting as test subjects, so when main modules will be imported, all would be tested and smooth as possible
<Riddell> Sput: I don't know, I just hope there's a good tutorial for when I have to care
<Sput> Riddell: well, both amarok and konversation have been on git for a while now
<Sput> and it seems to be working well :)
<ScottK> Sput: For the people that are used to using Git.
<Sput> ScottK: well yes, but that's true for any other VCS :)
<ScottK> Sput: More so with Git than some others.
<Sput> I don't know how bzr performs in that department, but I'm quite sure that any DVCS is vastly superior to svn for software development
<ScottK> Certainly.
<Riddell> I disagree, bzr is trivial for those used to svn if you want to use it in the same way as svn (and easy if you want to use distributed stuff).  git isn't.
<Sput> using a DVCS "the same way as svn" is an oxymoron, in my book :)
<ScottK> Sput: But allowing people to work centralized or distributed is a great transitional model.
<Sput> hmm, I don't see how these two concepts can match though
<Sput> conceptually
<ScottK> With bzr, you can use, essentially, svn emulation mode where you svn/bzr what you know from subversion (e.g. bzr co) or you can branch and work in a distributed manner.
<Sput> ScottK: and that works with people mixing the two approaches on the same project?
<ScottK> Sput: It does.
<Sput> interesting.
<ScottK> My experience is that the major problem is that the people used to svn make huge monolithic commits that are hard to understand.
<ScottK> But that's inherent in that model and not really an integration problem.
<Sput> from my own experience, it's especially the special features of git (mainly the staging area and the possibility to rebase/rewrite history) that I found extremely valuable, though I agree using the latter correctly requires some understanding of the concept
<Sput> on the other hand, there's no reason to use those advanced features :)
<Sput> what I find stupid is that they remapped well-known commands to do something entirely different
<Sput> that is just a stupid way to make it harder
<Riddell> bzr checkout <url>; edit; bzr commit    nice and easy for svn users
<Riddell> bzr branch <url>; edit; bzr commit; bzr push   distributed goodness
<Sput> does that kind of stuff work offline?
<ScottK> The branch/commit does
<Sput> so can you switch branches, commit, diff, log etc offline as well?
<ScottK> Yep
<Sput> that's important
<Sput> it's also what makes svn unusable for me nowadays :)
<Riddell> bzr checkout <url>; edit; bzr commit --local; bzr push    changed my mind and want to do it distributed
<Riddell> I've been trying to get qtwebkit out of git for the last two days, still no idea what's going wrong
<superfly> Riddell: use the bzr-git bridge ;-)
<agateau> Riddell: do we need a "git intro for kubuntu devs" session at uds?
<agateau> Riddell: I'd volunteer for such a session
<persia> I'm not sure UDS is the best forum for such a session.  Might be better to contact the classroom folk.
<agateau> persia: I think talking about VCS is easier when there is a drawing board, that's more difficult over irc
<Riddell> i'd like that
<agateau> (lunch time)
<persia> agateau, I'll agree to that: I just generally believe UDS to be poorly attended, and having often been a non-attendee try to encourage folks to avoid things other than spec discussion there.
<larsivi> do anyone know why there's no libqt4-opengl-dbg packages? are the symbols in a different package?
<Riddell> in libqt4-dbg
<persia> Riddell, KDE bug #251866 has an updated patch against a trunk pull from 9:06 UTC
<ubottu> KDE bug 251866 in general "KOffice does not compile on ARM" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251866
<Riddell> persia: great, I'll apply that
<larsivi> Riddell: doesn't appear to help for QGLShader
<ScottK> Argh! diff from 4:4.7.0~rc1+git20100917-0ubuntu1 to 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu1 (27.8 MiB)
<persia> Just pray it's N iterations of a mechanical change
<nigelb> heh
<sheytan> Hey there ;)
<shadeslayer> whee... qt is FTBFS in ppa...
<sheytan> Is this true that moun will replace kpk in 11.04?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: maybe ... who knows
<shadeslayer> if JtE pushes hard enough :>
<sheytan> shadeslayer come on, the new one is way user friendly then muon. Leave both or kpk :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: well if thats the opinion, it wont be changed
<sheytan> shadeslayer, but don't you agree with me? Kubuntu should be for both power users and new onse ;)
 * sheytan gets back to work on kubuntu webpage
<shadeslayer> sheytan: if it works the way its intended to why would we change it
<sheytan> i just heard that it will repalce kpk, but i'm disagree for this :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: where did you hear this?
<Riddell> there's been no decision or even discussion so far
<debfx> kpk is broken in double-click mode :(
<debfx> it wants me to rename categories instead of showing the packages ^^
<debfx> bug #645638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645638 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] kpackagekit ui not working with double-click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645638
<sheytan> debfx report it to dantti. He was about to fix it i think, but he might  forget ;)
<debfx> dantti_work: ↑
<sheytan> shadeslayer, a dude on my blog commented my article about kpk with this and i want to make sure :)
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> aha! i found the issue
<shadeslayer> fabo: pingly
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: theres talk of muon replacing kpk in 11.04 :>
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm rejecting qt4-x11, I just received an updated appmenu patch to add to it
<ScottK> OK.  I'll stop looking at it.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does we need 11_build_translations.diff  in qt4-X11 ?
<shadeslayer> in this release
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to, lex already added that and got it to compile
<shadeslayer> yeah.. thats the i issue i think
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kdevplatform-libs1 needs bumping to 2?
<JontheEchidna> and libsublime. I uploaded a fix for maverick but never got around to lucid
<JontheEchidna> the fix for lucid will be identical
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok looking into it
<JontheEchidna> lul: http://i.imgur.com/vWaub.jpg
<fabo> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> fabo: oh Riddell sorted my issue :)
<fabo> k :)
<Riddell> well, lex did
<fabo> Riddell: any relevant changes before I upload to Debian?
<fabo> Riddell: not sure which version you have for QtWebKit, but you'll need 2.1 branch (I'm using week37)
<ScottK> Wahoo.  Comics widget fixed.
<Riddell> fabo: why 2.1 branch?
<Riddell> fabo: the fix for the 4.7 release was just to add back 11_build_translations.diff
<fabo> Riddell: needed for Qt WRT
<fabo> k
<Riddell> what's WRT?
<JontheEchidna> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JontheEchidna>   bzip2: Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.5-4) but 1.0.5-4ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<JontheEchidna> archive skew \o/
<fabo> Qt Web Runtime
<Riddell> fabo: I'm none the wiser 
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, mirror lag.
<fabo> Riddell: http://gitorious.org/qt-web-runtime
<ScottK> Update again in a few minutes
<JontheEchidna> ok
<fabo> Riddell: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/07/19/the-qt-web-runtime-journey-begins/
<JontheEchidna> anybody else have planned kde4libs changes? I'll do an upload assuming this pbuilds/installs/works
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: none here
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I noticed there are a few commits in the 4.5 branch that fix memory leaks.  I was considering cherrypicking them.
<JontheEchidna> iirc we got 2 memleak patches recently
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> fabo: that sounds interesting but not something we need to care about for our 10.10 release
<ScottK> Riddell: When you get a moment, I've put kdeplasma-addons in the queue and I'd appreciate it if you'd review/accept.  Among other things it fixes the comics widget (this is critical).
<fabo> Riddell: k
<Riddell> yes, that is a vital part of Kubuntu, I'll get straight to it
<Riddell> fabo: what I want is a qtwebkit 2.0 tar but upstream hasn't bothered to do one and I can't work out the git magic to create one
<Riddell> agateau: this appmenu patch has no version number in it, should it?
<agateau> oh
<agateau> my mistake
<agateau> Riddell: I redid it before sending it and did not add the header
<Riddell> I can just put it in if you tell me what to add
<agateau> Riddell: can you add it or do you want me to send you a new one?
<agateau> Riddell: Basically my release check list says this:
<agateau> # Generate patch
<agateau> echo "Appmenu patch $tag" > ~/tmp/appmenu.diff
<agateau> git diff 4.7..appmenu >> ~/tmp/appmenu.diff
<agateau> where tag is $(date +%Y%m%d)
<Riddell> done
<agateau> great
<agateau> First diff was 22Mb because I forgot to update my 4.7 branch :)
<agateau> so I regenerated the diff but did not prepend the header
<fabo> Riddell: get make-package.py script from gitorious and use it to generate the tarball
<fabo> Riddell: we should have weekly tag now
<fabo> Riddell: git://qt.gitorious.org/qtwebkit/tools.git
<fabo> Riddell: still, I'll suggest to use 2.1 branch ;)
<fabo> Riddell: for bug fixing and performance improvements
<Riddell> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Riddell> that's what I get when trying to clone the qtwebkit git
<fabo> maybe gitorious issue, retry later
<Sput> Riddell: I think you need to omit the qt.
<Sput> git clone git://gitorious.org/qtwebkit/tools.git works for me
<Riddell> Sput: tools is fine but the actualy qtwebkit repository won't checkout, people on #qtwebkit are confirming the same
<Sput> ah.
<CIA-116> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100923134942-oj9p9yq7pe7xn4o7 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add kubuntu_77_fix_plasma_tooltip_holes.diff from upstream to work around an Xorg bug where Plasma tooltips would create holes in windows
<JontheEchidna> bah, too good to be true. causes crashes
 * JontheEchidna uncommits and doesn't push
<shadeslayer> is there a way to make irssi display notifications when someone highlights you using the KDE notification system? i found a script but it uses dcop :P
<JontheEchidna> make the script call kdialog --passivepopup, iirc
<JontheEchidna> kdialog --passivepop "messagetext"
<JontheEchidna> kdialog --passivepopup "messagetext" ;-)
 * shadeslayer switched to weechat
 * shadeslayer_ hugs fejjerai
<shadeslayer> fejjerai: works for me :P
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1178690 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump the library .so version so I don't keep getting symbol lookup errors :P (and we need to anyways since we have new methods in trunk)
<ari-tczew> hey kubuntu masters, could you take a look on bug 645740 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645740 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Should depend on libqt4-script" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645740
<ari-tczew> debfx: as last uploader, I'm pinging you for this one. ^^
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1178693 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (12 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Make all PackageWidget subclasses use the proxymodel filtering facilities rather
<CIA-116> than using setPackages with a QApt::PackageList. By setting the filter before
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1178694 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp We don't need to worry about Xapian events in the updater since it doesn't use Xapian search
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1178695 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/StatusWidget.cpp This attempt at right-aligning the xapian progress bar within the status bar didn't work...
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1178696 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/StatusWidget.cpp Oops, unrevert.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: halp http://gitorious.org/qzsync/qzsync/blobs/master/widget.cpp
<shadeslayer> it doesnt load zsync :(
<shadeslayer> and no progressbar
<debfx> ari-tczew: I've attached a better debdiff to the bug. Could you sponsor it?
 * apachelogger votes for code formatting
<ari-tczew> debfx: sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah im looking at how to do that in qtcreator right now :P
<ari-tczew> debfx: did you tested it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/faq/enter_key.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> that is even a plaform independent feature, so you can also use that on osx and windows
<apachelogger> saved me a couple of times I must say
<debfx> ari-tczew: yes, it adds the necessary dependencies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed in git .. lookie
<ari-tczew> debfx: hmm, very interesting. I'll upload this one after watching film. thanks!
<ari-tczew> debfx: also, please forward changes to Debian :)
<apachelogger> it is a mergery 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from glimpsing at the code I woud say that your process starts but then falls into pieces because of bogus arguments
<apachelogger>         arguments<< " "<< url->text() <<  " -A hostname=" << hostname->text() << ":" << password->text() << " -i" << fileName;
<apachelogger> that most likely aint not gonna work 
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> unless you ahve a hostname and password ^^
<apachelogger> what is arguments<< " "<<  supposed to be anyway?
<apachelogger> the void?
<Riddell> how do I know what X driver I'm using?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whitespace between 2 arguments
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qprocess does that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just realised that
<apachelogger> that is why you pass it a qstringlist
<apachelogger> so it can make list.join(" ")
<apachelogger> well actually it will do more sophisticated things to it, but that is the basic idea ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm this means everything in arguments is foobared
<shadeslayer> i need to re think that part
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i pass -i filename to the QProcess ?
<shadeslayer> as 2 seprate QSL entries?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> QStringList args; args << "-i" << filename; 
<shadeslayer>         arguments<< url->text() << " -i" << fileName; : 
<shadeslayer> ohk...
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> you need to make that arguments << "-u" << url->text() << "-i" << fileName;
<apachelogger> zsync  [  -u  url  ]  [ -i inputfile ] [ -o outputfile ] [ { -s | -q } ] [ -k file.zsync ] [ -A hostname=username:password ] {
<apachelogger>        filename | url }
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if I understand this correctly then you should be using -o?
<apachelogger> or maybe both?
<shadeslayer> IIRC no need to use -o
<shadeslayer> it automatically creates a new file
<apachelogger> well yes
<shadeslayer> im just passing the input file
<apachelogger> but from the manpage it does not sound like it would be creating the file in place of -i
<apachelogger> but your app asks where to save the file
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> so you need ot use -o
<shadeslayer> ah yes.. that should really say : Choose input file
<apachelogger> what if I dont have one :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill be putting a case for that soonish
<apachelogger> I think you are going at the problem the wrong way :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -u urly apparently does not work
<apachelogger> no here anyway
<apachelogger> so you need to append the zysnc url last to the arguments
<shadeslayer> err... isnt  it zsync args url ?
<shadeslayer> or zsync url args
<apachelogger> yours is zsync url args
<apachelogger> it should be zsync args url
<apachelogger> however I wonder why there is a -u argument 
<shadeslayer> IIRC ive used it both ways
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: zsync url args surely did not work :P
<apachelogger> or maybe it did
<apachelogger> well, depends on the internal argument parser
<apachelogger> per manpage only zsync args url should work
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> is this  list of loco teams complete? http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<sheytan> i mean, can i finde more anywhere?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: loco.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> not approved
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> what is that
<apachelogger> didnt pay certificaton fee of 3k? :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut? :D
<apachelogger> there are locos that say not approved
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> dunno :P
<apachelogger> also the main site is of doubtable use IMHO
<shadeslayer> the indian loco is not approved as well :>
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<shadeslayer> oh and something else
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not pay!!!!
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> my passport was issued \o/
<shadeslayer> well.. its in the mail now
 * apachelogger got his today
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I still need to ack my sponsoring
<shadeslayer> ill get mine by saturday i guess
 * apachelogger looks for motivation to do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you didnt ack it? :O
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I am not into commitments
<shadeslayer> Passport will be ready on 23-09-2010 subject to all documents being in order. It will be dispatched by post on 24-09-2010 :: whee
<sheytan> apachelogger is there a site for u1 project or maybe you have u1 tag on your blog we can link in the website?
<apachelogger> u1-kde is dead!
<sheytan> f***
<apachelogger> like a vampyr
<sheytan> apachelogger why? :((((
<ulysses> apachelogger: :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. zsync url args works
 * apachelogger goes looking for a blood sucker smiley
<ulysses> Rule one: the Doctor lies. -> s/Doctor/apachelogger/
<apachelogger> :-)=
<ulysses> u1-kde shall live!
<apachelogger> ulysses: that is a generalization of first order
<sheytan> so i'm confused. is u1-kde still alive or not? :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: google will force apachelogger to maintain u1-kde
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> there is no proper vampire smiley :(
<ulysses> :[
<shadeslayer> ulysses++
<sheytan> well, in this case
<sheytan> i need new community project to put on the website
<sheytan> anyone? :D
<sheytan> muon is already there
<Quintasan> Project Neon
<apachelogger> http://www.techbanyan.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/article-0-0AD3C2B0000005DC-799_470x636.jpg
<apachelogger> that is what u1-kde looks like
 * shadeslayer slides qzsync towards sheytan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtw?
<Quintasan> WTF?
<sheytan> shadeslayer what's that?
<Quintasan> Cannot unsee.
<shadeslayer> sheytan: qt GUI for zsync :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://gitorious.org/qzsync
 * apachelogger starts downloadings true blood
<ulysses> sheytan: write about Project Neon!
<shadeslayer> aye ^
<shadeslayer> sheytan: design shiny new logo as well :P
<sheytan> ok, Project Neon is there, but ofcourse it's for the new website ;)
<apachelogger> ulysses, sheytan: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> comment 56
<Quintasan> it seems that shadeslayer is getting more and more good at ordering ppl around :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you know you can directly link to comments :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: kubuntu is the community project? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not if rekonq renders them shit
<shadeslayer> whut :P
 * Riddell uploads jefferai's XML fix for amarok
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: don't worry, though, it's inherited by talking with apachelogger 
<apachelogger> also FTR I consider that feature of launchpad complete and utter crap since it takes things out of context
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i guess :P
<sheytan> apachelogger well, it is, but i need something other then kubuntu in general :)
 * Quintasan goes back to doing school related stuff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will upload bindings today
<apachelogger> http://verydemotivational.com/2010/09/23/demotivational-posters-internet-explorer/
<apachelogger> sheytan: IE
 * apachelogger thinks IE is a nice project
<Quintasan> ...
<sheytan> ;(
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: great.. we can break peoples installs now and blame apachelogger for not helping :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: language-select0r
<Quintasan> No.
<apachelogger> apturl
<apachelogger> kubuntu-notification-helper
<sheytan> apachelogger i'll put Neon ;)
<apachelogger> the translation overlords
<shadeslayer> rekonq! :D
<sheytan> and Muon
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We can blame him even without that.
<sheytan> But well, we can ofcourse have more of them :)
<sheytan> I'll just put two for the mockup
<sheytan> and then talk  to ofirk if we can put more ;)
<Quintasan> I think it's not question if we can put more
<sheytan> Quintasan: does PN have a webpage?
<Quintasan> it's a question HOW do we stuff more in there :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: no.. just a lp page
<sheytan> Quintasan i think not more then 4 ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is not the getting in, it is the getting out
<Quintasan> and a empty Wiki page
<Quintasan> :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer can u link?
 * sheytan doesn't like wiki pages at all :D
<Quintasan> http://launchpad.net/~neon
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^
<sheytan> thanks
 * apachelogger had them wiki pages back in the days
 * apachelogger also had them forum posts
<Quintasan> I mean, why still apachelogger is owner?
<apachelogger> I think I became a greater being
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Hand over the ownership :P
<apachelogger> for I can survive without wikis or forums or irc or anything
<sheytan> Quintasan and others what about PN as a subpage to kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am the overlord
<sheytan> i think we can do that
<apachelogger> that is why I have ownership
<Quintasan> dunno, we should ask Riddell first
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we really really need neon.kubuntu.org i think :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> what what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can get one until 2013
<apachelogger> 2020 tops
<shadeslayer> whai?
<apachelogger> slowness
<shadeslayer> slow sysadmins? :D
<apachelogger> totally reminds me on the snails form http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzumaki
<sheytan> i can make a mockup, ofirk the code and we're home ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: or tell shadeslayer who he should be bugging and he will get it done in no time
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lemme at em
 * shadeslayer will poke neon rods all over sysadmins
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's the question?
 * apachelogger puts a nice pink hat on shadeslayer so he'll be more successful
 * sheytan still needs to use google translator ;/
<Quintasan> Riddell: shadeslayer thought that we should have neon.kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> still do ^
<Quintasan> apachelogger claims that we can't get one until 2013
<Riddell> why not just use a page on kubuntu.org and wiki pages?
<Quintasan> Exacly my point :P
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer just wants to post nakkid pictures of Quintasan on nko anyway
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan takes banhammer out
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger
<apachelogger> see
<ulysses> Quintasan: that won't be enough:(
<apachelogger> it makes more sense if you use a whip
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> ...
<apachelogger> http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20085/China_sex_toy_whip20085221551479.jpg
<ulysses> we must seal apachelogger into the Pandorica!
<neversfelde> someone already working on this amarok scanning bug?
 * Quintasan puts some concrete boots on apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i guess kubuntu.org/neon then? which points to a wiki page
<apachelogger> what is an amarok scannign bug?
 * shadeslayer doesnt like wiki theme tbh
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Jeff mentions it on the amarok packager list
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I havent read mails in a week or so
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: dunno, just mention it on community projects with link to wiki
<Quintasan> and we are done
<neversfelde> apachelogger: the fix is here http://tinyurl.com/35kxvcn
<apachelogger> the only good thing about the you bun too wiki is that every launchpad us0r also got wiki access
<apachelogger> *only*
<Quintasan> I think Jono wanted me to inform him when we are ready so he can spread the word
<apachelogger> neversfelde: Riddell is upping that he said
<neversfelde> apachelogger: great, I'll backport it to the lucid package, if he does not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: seriosly, dunno, let's get this working first
<shadeslayer> yeah ... thats more important :P
<Quintasan> and then worry about fame and/or broken systems
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you like being abused for other people's PR
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we still need to make a entry file for KDM
 * apachelogger likes being abused on any occasion
<shadeslayer> and put it in the meta package
 * Quintasan takes out a whip
<Quintasan> not
<Quintasan> that won't be effective
<Quintasan> hmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get your ruby skilz and package us a neonmake script :>
<Quintasan> vuvuzela time!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then it wont be no metapackage no more, will it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is a neonmake script
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with vuvuzela
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: itll work with our packaging?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why on earth do we want neonmake script?
<apachelogger> there is also a kdm file
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: easier to compile stuff with it
<apachelogger> there is all sorts of stuff
<ulysses> Before I forget again, we have begin to write the monthly report: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<apachelogger> if you cared to look
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what do we want to compile with it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude!!!
<apachelogger> ulysses: I did nothing
<apachelogger> (I think)
<apachelogger> though I think I tought that something is note worthy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: like if someone wants a app from kde-apps.org compiled with neon packages
<apachelogger> but that was sometime early on this month
 * ulysses writes to the wiki that apachelogger did nothing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's not like it is any different from what you usually do :P
<apachelogger> and I was afraid I would forget
<apachelogger> and indeed I forgot
<apachelogger> how fitting
<shadeslayer> ulysses: lol The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<shadeslayer> wikifail
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I still do more than nixternal though :P
<ulysses> shadeslayer: works for me ;)
<shadeslayer> works now :P
<Quintasan> Isn't nixternal a member of like over 9000 teams?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: *only*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so are other people
<Quintasan> "We love Harald"?
<ulysses> Do we?
<apachelogger> I do not
<Quintasan> Isn't that some sort of apachelogger's fanclub on LP?
<Quintasan> I think apachelogger does the most work there
<Quintasan> :P
<ulysses> founded by little emo girls?
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> my GSOC stuff arrived
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only now?
<apachelogger> and fedex only now informed me
<apachelogger> I find this funny
<apachelogger> I get a mail *after* it was delivered
<apachelogger> not before or anything
<Quintasan> >Harald Sitter's Groupies
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> UPS rulez!
<shadeslayer> lag? 
<Quintasan> hey, wtf, why am I a member?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no no, was delivered today
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you didnt know about that? look at the members :>
<apachelogger> shipped on 21
<shadeslayer> 39 Active members :P
<shadeslayer> all of them K/Ubuntu Members :P
<apachelogger> I must be loved
<ulysses> 39 cultist
 * apachelogger takes a note to tell his therapist about that
 * apachelogger as too much stuff in his inbox and closes the browser again
<Quintasan> no, seriously, I have homework to do and I'm losing time on browsing through apacheloggers fans
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: browser = rekonq? :D
<apachelogger> konqueror
<shadeslayer> oic...
<apachelogger> I am not using that dirtbag no moar
<apachelogger> made me depressed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://rekonq.kde.org/ :P
<apachelogger> now it could not use capacity I recon
<apachelogger> gotta love the level of integration
<apachelogger> http://www.amnesiagame.com/
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> that is one spooky game right htere
<ari-tczew> debfx: your change provides following warnings in buildlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499228/ is ot okay?
<ari-tczew> s/ot/it
<sheytan> banana banana banana juice :D
<sheytan> ok, this is the old community page http://i.imgur.com/DX35A.jpg
<sheytan> and here's the new one http://i.imgur.com/huvtv.jpg : D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: s/productive/production
<sheytan> shadeslayer my english isn't perfect :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nobody has perfect english... apart from the Queen i suppose :P
<sheytan> yep :D
<sheytan> anyway, how's the design/
<sheytan> ?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: looks ok to me.. you need more projects :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer as you can  see i don't have space in  the mock, so they'll be added to the 'true' page :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<nixternal> apachelogger: dust does more than I do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/XhqN90UD : still doesnt work i think
<apachelogger> nixternal: but we do not love dust as much as we love our nixternal :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you broke it
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> whats wrong?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if I were you I would first try to get stuff working without -i :P
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works without -i
<shadeslayer> need to put -o to save the file somewhere and see if its actually downloaded
<shadeslayer> doesnt work now -.-
<shadeslayer> and progressBar() is foobared
<shadeslayer> im sleeping.. terrible headache... cya everyone
<apachelogger> o/
<smarter> JontheEchidna: hey (sorry for being a bit MIA, college just started, no laptop until today, etc), when apt is already running and you try to install something with qapt-batch, it doesn't complain, download the package, and acts like the installation succeeded when it didn't
<smarter> also, when trying to install codecs with amarok, qapt-batch with something like ' Couldn't find package "" ', ps aux says the command line is "/usr/bin/qapt-batch --install  libavcodec-extra-52 libmp3lame0", note the extra space, which apparently isn't ignored
<shadeslayer> smarter: iirc that is fixed
<smarter> not on the version present in maverick it seems
 * smarter hasn't installed the svn version on his laptop yet
<shadeslayer> smarter: https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/644947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644947 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "Install of additional packages (e.g. for rekonq) fails via notification helper" [Undecided,Fix released]
<smarter> oh, cool
<smarter> JontheEchidna: I'll try to work on that tomorrow/this week-end
<JontheEchidna> smarter: same deal here with college ;-)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: ' Couldn't find package "" ' was a QStringList in kubuntu-notification-helper with an empty QString in it
<JontheEchidna> updating should fix
<smarter> great
<JontheEchidna> btw, you should check out the latest batch of muon commits
<smarter> will do
<smarter> maybe I'll hack on qapt/muon during my "Introduction to OOP" class in Java :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I have an "Intro to C++" class. Apparently we don't get to OOP until the end of the semester
<JontheEchidna> so it's all just procedural crap
<smarter> confuse your professors by using templates :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> I did use an std::list when they wanted me to write a program that would take user input for 5 numbers and average them
<JontheEchidna> I used it to make it so that the user could average as many numbers as they wanted :P
<JontheEchidna> they went "you're using advanced data structures in your program. What C++ background do you have?"
<smarter> haha
<smarter> I didn't know linked list were advanced :p
<debfx> ari-tczew: yes, they probably just don't haven an SONAME
<debfx> not sure why dpkg-shlibdeps displays the same warning 4 times 
<ari-tczew> debfx: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: if I am correct progressBar() will only be called once when the QProcess starts
<debfx> ari-tczew: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: and if it was called multiple times it would create a new progress bar each time it was called
<JontheEchidna> It would be better to make a pointer to a QPlainTextEdit as a member variable inside the header, then initialize it in the class constructor, then hook it up to update the text using signals and slots
<JontheEchidna> smarter: so basically now all PackageWidget subclasses declare their own filters across all available packages. It doesn't incur a performance hit for Update/Review since getting a list of pointers is cheap, and most of the pain that ManagerWidget has is due to sorting
<smarter> okay, great!
<smarter> did you try typedef'ing QLatin1String to workaround QVariant creating QString?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't tried that, no
<smarter> I'll look into it
<JontheEchidna> For the xapian update progress bar, we're using the dbus interface that the updater exposes, but I think it's busted since it never sends a 100% and/or finished signal :/
<JontheEchidna> means I'll have to break out the python and fix upstream'
<JontheEchidna> s bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> for us it means that the progress bar won't go away after the xapian update is done
<smarter> I saw your commits, but I don't know when the xapian index is updated
<JontheEchidna> muon tells libqapt to check if the xapian index is outdated after a cache refresh/installation
<JontheEchidna> if it needs updating, it tells libqapt to tell the qaptworker to update it, and it uses the dbus interface to communicate between muon -> update-apt-xapian-indexs
<smarter> 'kay
<smarter> it shouldn't be too hard to make qapt-batch check if dpkg is already running before trying anything, no?
<smarter> and getting the fix into Maverick
<JontheEchidna> if dpkg is running the worker should throw a LockError, no?
<smarter> well, when I tested it today it didn't seem to do so
 * JontheEchidna tests by installing something with debconf
<JontheEchidna> seems to work with installing aiccu with apt-get, but it hangs on obtaining authorization if another program is using qaptworker
<JontheEchidna> (where work == throw lock error)
<JontheEchidna> I'm wondering if qapt-batch shouldn't just use libqapt, even at the cost of 14 MiB ram.
<smarter> not here, it tries(and says it succeeded) installing stuff when aptitude full-upgrade is downloading packages
<JontheEchidna> dpkg isn't running when packages are downloading
<smarter> but /var/lib/dpkg/lock is present
<JontheEchidna> somehow the qapt-worker is obtaining the lock
<JontheEchidna> /var/lib/dpkg/lock is always present
<smarter> oh right
<smarter> how is that even possible? :p
<JontheEchidna> must be something about the contents of the lock that determines locked-ness?
<smarter> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<smarter> that's what apt-get and aptitude say when downloading package
<JontheEchidna> ah, the locking application must open the file in such a way so that other programs can't
<JontheEchidna> ...which reminds me. Synaptic locks the package system even when not committing changes.
<JontheEchidna> perhaps we (and aptitude, apparently) should do the same so that other apps don't change things underneath us
<smarter> that would be safe, yes
<JontheEchidna> though iirc the Ubuntu Software Center can actually detect these changes somehow...
<JontheEchidna> hmm, or maybe not
<smarter> sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock doesn't change when qapt-batch is running and ignoring the lock
<JontheEchidna> ah, I'm seeing the ignoring, too
<JontheEchidna> it only seems to respect the lock when /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked *and* dpkg is running, or something
<smarter> it happened when downloading
<smarter> 'night!
<neversfelde> is launchpad offline?
<JontheEchidna> iirc there was a scheduled outage for code hosting
<neversfelde> k
<neversfelde> Riddell: are you going to upload amarok with the new patch for Lucid?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1178722 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) Herp derp. I can't tell the difference between bool and int. :/
<Riddell> neversfelde: if you could upload amarok with the patch to lucid that would be great
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1178750 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (2 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Workaround to prevent a crash that happened because the backend was being
<CIA-116> reloaded twice. (Once in ManagerWidget, once in ReviewWidget) A PackageWidget
<mgraesslin> lately we get many crashreports from Maverick with a crash in the driver. Is there anything we could do to get the users to *not* report those?
<sheytan> http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/09/wiesci-z-prac-nad-strona-kubuntu.html take a look at some mockups :D
<Mamarok> neversfelde: thanks for the Amarok package, but did you see the alert on the packagers list for this patch? -> http://gitweb.kde.org/amarok/amarok.git/commitdiff_plain/79d86829294ac54132c01153660e70e30c15c378?hp=fd2a40d970c57fa2102e95de1a60c59e37892638
<Riddell> Mamarok: he did but maybe he's gone away, I can do tham
<Mamarok> Riddell: that would be nice indeed
<Riddell> Mamarok: uploaded
<debfx> Mamarok: that commit is a bit broken
<debfx> it checks data[i].unicode() < 20 && data[i].unicode() != 9 && ...
<debfx> oh wait that's actually correct
<Riddell> debfx: see jefferai's post on kde-packager for the details
<debfx> Riddell: I haven't got a mail about that issue
<debfx> the kde-packager archive also doesn't show one
<dantti> Riddell: hey :) sheytan suggested Apper as a new name, what do you think? :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-24
 * freeflying 
<nixternal> <-- drunk
<ScottK> Sounds like a plan.
 * ScottK goes for a refill.
<nixternal> i just got home, quite drunk on stone ipa's to be exact
<nixternal> ScottK: what are you drinking?
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> that's a fun conversation to walk into
<ScottK> nigelb: Whisky
<ScottK> err nixternal^^^
<nixternal> eww. i can't drink that stuff. i only drink beer, or tequila if maco is around :)
<persia> whiskey is just not-very-hoopy beer with the water and bubbles taken out
<nixternal> haha
<maco> nixternal: and only before noon?
<nixternal> you drank some brewhahahahs in mt. view when we had an MC night out, so dont' hide it
<nixternal> maco: it was 12pm somewhere :)
<maco> nixternal: it was 11am where we were! and you tried to use your home timezone as an excuse...til i pointed out it was 10am there
<nixternal> mr. persia with his expensive booze and pizza :p
<ScottK> nixternal: You need to work on your spelling.
<nixternal> maco: my home timezone would have been 10am :p
<nixternal> ScottK: to many beers to worry about spelling 
<ScottK> Watch out though.  That's a word that Riddell takes very personally.
<nixternal> maco: and i was sneaking out and drinking before lunch that day too :)
<maco> nixternal: i said that!
<nixternal> what word is that?
<maco> whisky
<maco> as opposed to blasphemy, misspelled as whiskey
<nixternal> to be honest, and only one person knows this about OLF that year, I started drinking at 9am OLF time :)  tequila and 2 bbeers before we went to lunch that day...and it was kevin and greg's fault for the tequila, not mine
<persia> Riddell only (sensibly) cares about "whisky"  All the other varieties (Ouishiage, etc.) are beneath contempt.
<maco> nixternal: hahahaha
<maco> well now the googles know!
<nigelb> haha
<nixternal> he drinks that urn brew shit
 * persia was very careful not to claim "whisky" was related to beer
<maco> nixternal: irn bru
<nixternal> maco: have you ever had it?
<maco> nixternal: also, /someone/ i know may still have a video of you dancing on the bus
<maco> nixternal: yes. a little too citrus for my liking
<nixternal> it tastes like it was distilled straight from the urn
<nixternal> maco: dancing on the bus? not me, dancing at OLF was probably worse, or the dance off at UDS
<nixternal> which was all jono's fault
<nigelb> dance off at UDS? OMG
<nixternal> nigelb: blame it on jono bacon
<nigelb> nixternal: haha, I've seen the titanic song with jono and jorge
<nixternal> someone was giving me shots of jack daniels. i only puked that up twice
<nigelb> /only/?
<nixternal> yeah, but on camera :)
<nigelb> haha, have to look for those videos
<nixternal> and i was on some live podcast drunk out of my mine
<nixternal> nigelb: i don't know if they were ever made public, though maco would know best to bbe honest. she has blackmailed me for 2 years now :)
<nigelb> nixternal: must've been UUPC - popey has stuff to blackmail every community member who's ever come to UDS I think
<maco> nixternal: no i dont have videos of you. *crimsun* has videos of you
<nixternal> not popey at all thankfully
<maco> i have videos of greg
<nixternal> what? how does dan have videos
<maco> of *greg dancing like carlton*
<nixternal> hahahahahahahah!!!
<nixternal> i remember that
<maco> nixternal: dan recorded videos of you on a bus at uds dancing. those are the videos i bring up
<nixternal> then everyone started taking their clothes off
<maco> differnet year
<nixternal> maco: holy cow, i didn't even know of those videos
<nigelb> what blsphemy
<nixternal> let dan know i want to see those videos
<nixternal> or make them public already :)
<nigelb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rq29cqNv0U
<nigelb> nixternal: you're going to UDS-N?
<maco> nixternal: first time i mentioned the vids, you claimed to have been sober at the time too!
<nigelb> if so I should bring my cam, I should have enough to blakmail you all!
<nixternal> oh, thankfully i wasn't there
<nixternal> maco: i was sober on every bus ride iirc
<nigelb> maco: he still claims to be sober :p
<nixternal> i just don't remember dancing on that damn bus
<nigelb> nixternal: what bus ride are you folks talking about?
<maco> i dont know exactly. i wasnt at that uds
<nixternal> nigelb: from google to the hotel or vice-versa
<nixternal> oh, i thought you were
<nigelb> nixternal: ah mt view
<nixternal> my last uds more than likely
<nixternal> unless something changes
<maco> nixternal: greg: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maco_nix/3971683031/in/set-72157622350260619/
<nixternal> whew, at least that was greg and not me
<nigelb> nixternal: don't worry, maco wil probably not sleep until tthat's on the internets
<nigelb> now that you gave her permission to post :P
 * nigelb laughs at the videos
<nixternal> nigelb: there is a video of me dancing somehwere on youtube
<nixternal> i just don't know who did it or where it is
<nigelb> should find him/her and give a hug
<nixternal> ok, i am going to bed. i am exhausted and have to be up early
<nixternal> g'nite all
<nigelb> nixternal: g'night :)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradmcmahon/2942294925/  hahahahahah
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradmcmahon/2943203248/
<nixternal> gahahahahahahah
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradmcmahon/2942311965/  <- fuckin' rock stars!
<nigelb> haha
<debfx> ScottK: are you working on getting the quassel security fix into *-backports?
<ulysses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2010-September/052229.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pingly
<apachelogger> ulysses: mind forwarding that to kubuntu-devel, I suppose more people read that
<apachelogger> also, I, personally do not see why one would want to find the wiki explicitly
<ulysses> apachelogger: me too, and there is the search box thing
<apachelogger> considering the *only* good thing about the you bun too wiki is that every launchpad us0r has immediate access to it
<apachelogger> other than that it is just slow and partially dated and got bad usability and does not blend in with any artwork whatosever
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> so I just see it as extended information resources for semi-internal purposes such as process documentation and specifications
<apachelogger> Sput: I love how easily one gets a quassel on windows ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: once you should arrive, it would be good if you could tell me if you are sure you want to commit to room sharing with a maniac, cause I am going to ack my uds invitation todayish
<ScottK> debfx: I haven't worked on it yet.
<ScottK> I'd planned on just asking for the Hardy backport to be removed since it's pretty useless as is.
<persia> Just removing seems dangerous for end-users who may have it installed (although I understand your reasoning).
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted qtwebkit-source.
<Riddell> thanks
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: in kubuntu maverick..  is compositing turned off by default right now (I have intel graphics btw)? or is this a bug?  it works if I just press the shortcut for compositing two times. 
<Riddell> there are issues, http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 lists some of the bugs
<ScottK> We're testing another mesa snapshot that seems to help somewhat.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone who's on Lucid, amd64 would check if Quassel translations (particularly fr) work for them and then comment in Bug  646467.  I can't replicate the problem on my i386 installs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 646467 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel : No language dictionaries for the language : "fr" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646467
<Sput> ScottK: the debug output looks like it's a problem with Sonnet (the spellchecker), not with Quassel's translations
<Sput> i.e. missing dicts for the KDE spellchecker
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I need you to test kopete-gcall using the linphone libraries from kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<Riddell> which don't use srtp
<Riddell> ScottK: plymouth for your archive admin approval
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okies
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha... <3 maniac's :P
<shadeslayer> the passport status page is down :(
<ScottK> Riddell: That diff is substantial.
<Riddell> ScottK: autoconf/automake do like to do that
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * persia advocates updating autoconf/automake *at build time* if one insists on doing it in an automated fashion.
<Riddell> the meaningful bits are in src/plugins/splash/kubuntu-text (in debian/patches/debian-changes) and debian/plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text.*
<Riddell> I'd advocate using a decent build system :)
 * ScottK presses the "I believe" button.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm.. i dont have linphone installed, but kopete-gcall is installed 
<shadeslayer> i do have libmediastreamer0
<shadeslayer> and tons of updates... will take about an hour :P
<shadeslayer> i guess thats what i get for not updating in 5 weeks :>
<shadeslayer> also.. you uploaded qt 4.7 after archive freeze?
<ScottK> Sure, the difference between what we already had and 4.7.0 was minor.
<shadeslayer> oh ok... i just thought since it was a new release ... ah well.. 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, so it's libmediastreamer0 and libexosip2-4 that need tested
<shadeslayer> ok..
<Riddell> better to have a final release than a git snapshot, makes it very hard on upstream for bugs if people are using git snapshots
<shadeslayer> right... :)
<ScottK> Sput: Could I convince you to comment about that in the bug?
<dantti_work> Riddell: sheytan suggested me Apper, I kind of liked it, do you think it's a bad idea to change it now?
<ScottK> dantti_work: It's a bad idea to change it now.
<dantti_work> ScottK: k :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: we won't pick up the change in kubuntu for this cycle, major bugfixes only now
<dantti_work> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> dantti_work: as a name it seems perfectly good
<Riddell> google suggests surprisingly few other uses
<dantti_work> Riddell: nice, I liked it too much less geek imo :D
<Riddell> no silly K prefix makes it a winner with me :)
<dantti_work> hehe 
<shadeslayer> im thinking of naming my zsync app as zsync-qt4 :P
<shadeslayer> currently its qzsync :D
<Riddell> using "qt" in the name causes trademark issues
<shadeslayer> didnt know that :D
<shadeslayer> well.. its not even complete right now ... so ill change it laterz.. before i release it 
<sheytan> Quintasan i've logo for you :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: gimme gimme :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer wait :D
 * shadeslayer is impatient :P
<sheytan> you have to be :D
<sheytan> well, it's nothing so special, but i think it's nice :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6756/pj512.png
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> sheytan: purple doesnt go with project neon :(
<shadeslayer> maybe make it black? and PN in neon?
<sheytan> shadeslayer it's not a big deal. it can be every color ;)
<sheytan> shadeslayer cool idea
<sheytan> just few minutes
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/214/g4623.png
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: i've got a little package problem which is: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.5.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<howlymowly>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-systemloadviewer.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widget-system-status 0.6-0ubuntu1
<howlymowly> (ahh yeah..  i use maverick btw)
<howlymowly> Am i the only one haveing those problems?
<howlymowly> that's when apt-get tries to upgrade the plasma-widget-addons
<howlymowly> package
<howlymowly> any idea about this? or do  just have to wait until a non-broken package is released?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ppa package doesnt work for me :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happens?
<ScottK> howlymowly: Looks like a bug in plasma-widget-system-status
<ScottK> It should be safe to force that.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well.. i can call the other guy and everything, no sound from either end
<shadeslayer> same thing via googles new plugin works
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fooey, I guess srtp is needed
<howlymowly> ScottK: How do I force the install?
<howlymowly> with dpkg --force or something like that?
<howlymowly> or is this also possible with apt-get?
<ScottK> Something like --force-overwrite.
<ScottK> You could also just remove plasma-widget-system-status
<howlymowly> ScottK: of course..   jesus why haven#t I thought of that simple solution hehe   thx
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it's worth mentioning in the release meeting that we're looking at another mesa update. Among other things it appears to fix Bug 633406.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633406 in mesa (Ubuntu Maverick) "Display freeze when changing kwin effects settings if effects are active" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633406
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, already got that
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> rbelem: release meeting time.  any update on samba support?
<jefferai> Riddell: thanks for releasing that updated Amarok build
<Riddell> jefferai: thanks for informing us of the issue
<rbelem> Riddell, i made the changes that agateau asked
<rbelem> Riddell, and now i'm working on the ui
<rbelem> Riddell, i think that today i will finish the ui
<Riddell> ooh
<rbelem> :-)
<jefferai> Riddell: I hate having to send patches to packagers, and we've done that twice with 2.3.2, but better than having unhappy users right?
<ScottK> Definitely.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when do the final blueprints come on to launchpad?
<Riddell> final blueprints?
<Riddell> we write the blueprints at or shortly after UDS
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i thought blueprints were discussed @ UDS
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You have a discussion and then write up the spec based on the results of the discussion.
<shadeslayer> ah i see
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do we discuss? :D ...
<shadeslayer> do we have some stuff decided before hand for that?
<ScottK> There's the LP part of blueprint, which is essentially a stub.  That gets the session scheduled.  Then the details go on a page on the wiki.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> when do the blueprints come up on LP then?
<Riddell> we can register them whenever we want
<Riddell> but probably best to start with a wiki page
<Riddell> feel free to make one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hint :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep sure
<Riddell> ScottK: since the kubuntu-mobile stuff is in main now it seems like we can get rid of our messy kubuntu-meta set up
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.
 * Riddell makes it so
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179119 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog TODO) Update TODO and ChangeLog
<lex79> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/645839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645839 in Kubuntu PPA "/usr/bin/kdevelop.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libkdevplatforminterfaces.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> lex79: we dont have a package for new kdevelop :(
<lex79> shadeslayer: why ?
<shadeslayer> lex79: because no one has looked into it yet and i was thinking of doing it tonight
<neversfelde> I cannot reach launchpad, if it is ok again soon, I could have a look at kdevelop
 * shadeslayer might look into it after he is done with wiki page.. which is soonish
<lex79> shadeslayer: next time I suggest to don't upload kdevplatform if kdevelop is not ready
<shadeslayer> ok ..
 * shadeslayer looks into kdevelop
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: or are you done with it? :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no launchpad for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lex79 ScottK apachelogger https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSNatty 
<neversfelde> do not know why
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: alright ill get cracking
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It ought to be in the /kubuntu namespace.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok ill move it
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/kubuntu/UDSNatty
<shadeslayer> lex79: i dont think we can close bugs with ppa packages right?
<shadeslayer> or since the bug is reported against ~kubuntu-ppa, that can be done?
<lex79> dunno, usually I close manually
<ScottK> Has to be done manually.
<dasKreech> Hmmm
<dasKreech> Can kate do an enumeration?
<dasKreech> Take a line and copy it 45 times with a progressive change of a letter/number ?
<Riddell> don't think so
<lex79> libqt4-multimedia is gone, but which package replaces it?
 * markey is planning to install Maverick 64-bit on his new box
<markey> can it be recommended already? or too unstable?
<Riddell> should be fine I'd say, although today's daily-live CD doesn't work
<markey> oh
<markey> Mamarok: ^
<markey> Mamarok: did you download the daily-live?
<shadeslayer> lex79: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/kdevelop.bin': No such file or directory >> :O
<shadeslayer> no kdevelop.bin :P
<lex79> maybe just kdevelop instead of kdevelop.bin ?
<shadeslayer> yeah i guess...
<Riddell> kdevelop.bin sounds wrong
<shadeslayer> why did they have 2 files anyways?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its there in the old packagign
<shadeslayer> *packaging
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179142 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (17 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add a kded module that for now acts as a distribution upgrade checker.
<CIA-116> Eventually it'll also do update notifications. This kded module is heavily based
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no idea
<Riddell> bug in the build system maybe
<shadeslayer> no like.. it was added in the kdevelop.install file :D
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179144 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/distupgradeevent/notused Not relevant to muon-notifier
<Mamarok> markey: nope, the beta
<markey> great :)
<markey> meanwhile, I'm at the 4th DVD of creating install disks for Windows 7 OEM :((
<markey> this takes hours
<markey> freaking Microsoft....
<markey> I mean, how lame is that
<shadeslayer> markey: took me 4 hours to upgrade from vista to 7
<shadeslayer> thats when i decided ive had enough
<shadeslayer> its kubuntu all the way now :)
<Sput> interesting. Windows 7 Enteprise is only one DVD
<Sput> +r
<dasKreech> Sput: They are all one DVD
<dasKreech> it's the same DVD
<dasKreech> Just dependson how much you paid decides what gets installed or enabled
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdevelop done.. uploading
<lex79> thanks
<Sput> so why is markey then burning 4 DVDs?
<ScottK> He's into pain?
<Sput> that too
<Sput> that fact manifests itself in more than one way :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: erm one secc.. just realised one thing
<markey> Sput: cause it's the OEM version, it doesn't come with install DVDs
<markey> not that I really use Windows much, but...
<markey> I paid for it after all
<shadeslayer> lex79: build dep : kdevplatform-dev (>= 1.0.2), : should i change that to latest version?
<markey> so I won't throw it away
<shadeslayer> that is 1.0.82
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> ok.. good thing i just double checked it 
<lex79> ensure you are building against 1.0.82
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> yep
 * Sput never paid for windows
<Sput> and no, I also don't run pirated software :P
<markey> Sput: microsoft tax... it was bundled with the lappy
<Sput> ah right, I paid for it once then, with my very first lappy 10 years ago
<markey> :)
<Sput> all my other lappys are paid for by $work
<Sput> and the desktop boxen are self-made
<Sput> plus the one gameloader I have installed I got for free
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please remove plasma-widget-system-status source and binary from Maverick.  It's part of kdeplasma-addons now. (thus the problem  howlymowly_ was having earlier).
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Cool.
<lex79> Riddell: in kpk there is a patch debian-changes-0.6.1, can I remove? it's po translations.why is there?
 * ScottK is taking care of updating conflicts/replaces etc in kdeplasma-addons.
<shadeslayer> ok kdevelop uploaded
<shadeslayer> ( both maverick and lucid )
<lex79> good
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> did someone already tested lucid->maverick upgrade?
<shadeslayer> lex79: sorry for the delay and problem in kdevelop
<markey> Sput: guess what: after 2 hours of messing with Windows, it fails to recognize the DVDs it created itself
<lex79> shadeslayer: it can happen, no problem ;)
<Sput> markey: tell news
<markey> at this point this calls for a:
<markey> SCREW IT
<ScottK> sheytan: I have, but more testing is always a good idea.  Because package upgrade sequence is somewhat random, file level conflicts in packages don't show up every upgrade.  More tries is better.
<shadeslayer> markey: lol
<markey> you know, installing Kubuntu takes 20 minutes. Windows: 3 hours and your sanity
<markey> this is madness.
<Sput> markey: I could have installed a full Gentoo in the time you wasted for creating DVDs!
<markey> no shit
<shadeslayer> markey: another 3 hours to install drivers and crap
<ScottK> It's so sad when I talk to people who just can't believe there might really be a better way than what they have become used to with Windows.
<markey> if I ever need Windows, I'll fetch the freaking thing from Pirate Bay, and run it in a VM
<markey> case closed
<Sput> my gameloader tells me it has new updates every time I boot it, and then fails installing said upgrades
<sheytan> ScottK i'll try upgrade one now ;)
<shadeslayer> ok lunchpad ate my lucid upload i think
<sheytan> + i'll install some sofwtware
<Sput> googling for the error code made me download some obscure MS tool (after going through that genuine advantage crap), running that for an hour "to fix possible problems", and the problem still being around afterwards
<sheytan> shadeslayer everyone gets hungry sometimes :)
 * markey installs Maverick
<sheytan> markey good choice :D
<shadeslayer> ah its up now
<markey> first time using an SSD. /me excited
<shadeslayer> off to sleep now... cya
<markey> nite shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> markey: use BTRFS on SSD's
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179169 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/ (9 files in 2 dirs) Add an UpdateEvent plugin for muon-notifier. It's almost working, but knotify is being a bit finicky about actually giving Plasma something to notify about...
<shadeslayer> i hear its really awesome on SSD's
<markey> shadeslayer: maybe another time, still a bit too early
<shadeslayer> quite crappy on a HDD tho
<markey> I need this box for work
<shadeslayer> ah :P
<markey> can't risk instability
 * sheytan needs to close 10 gimp projects before virtual box. Only 4gigs of ram
<shadeslayer> i wish it were possible to boot a linux kernel and directly start a windows VM in your native resolution
<sheytan> shadeslayer what's the problem in virtualbox?
<sheytan> when you have guest additions, you can run native res.
<sheytan> even 3d stuff
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i have to boot K/Ubuntu -> login -> fire up VM -> then i can play
<shadeslayer> instead just : Boot kernel with mods -> login to windows
<sheytan> shadeslayer well, it's not so complicated and doesn't take that much time :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i like what chrome OS does .. directly boots to the browser :)(
<sheytan> really? :D
<sheytan> will have to try that one ;D
<shadeslayer> yep.. its really awesome if you want to just check your mails
<shadeslayer> boots in 7-12 secs...
<sheytan> shadeslayer my kubuntu wakes up faster i think :D
<shadeslayer> login with gmail credentials -> voila! opens up gmail
<sheytan> but, it takes some time to wifi reconnect
<shadeslayer> sheytan: from suspend to ram?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i don't really know. I just hit 'sleep' :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://hexxeh.net/
<shadeslayer> wow its even better than the last time i saw it
<shadeslayer> even has proxy options now ^_^
<shadeslayer> ciao
<sheytan> yeah
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you do some docbook dtd fixes earlier in the cycle?  
<ScottK> Riddell: kdeplasma-addons is in the queue for yor review.
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> isn't there any more userfriendly way to upgrade kubuntu then this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ulysses> sheytan: I think there is only less user-friendly way
<sheytan> ulysses well...
<sheytan> i have to talk to dantti
<ulysses> good to ask
<sheytan> dantti dude, we need you :D
<ulysses> there was an option to use 'update-manager-kde -d'
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> but, well, this isn't very good anyway
<ulysses> but it has the same frontend that this crappy long command
<ulysses> and in the software properties there isn't an option to choose what dist-upgrades should be appear (only LTS or normal releases also)
<sheytan> ulysses in kpk it is now
<Riddell> sheytan: after release users will get a notification rather than having to type a long complex command
<sheytan> Riddell yep, know that. anyway i would like to see a nice qt ui to manage distro upgrades
<Riddell> sheytan: what would you change?
<sheytan> Riddell i would add a tab or a button to kpk updates kcm, that will allow to check if there's new distro release
<sheytan> and we can have a warning when the next release is a development one
<Riddell> sheytan: when you open kpackagekit it does check for updates
<sheytan> Riddell but not for upgrade to a new kubuntu release
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We don't want to show a development release in kpk.  People will upgrade to it accidentally.
<Riddell> yes it does
<ulysses> sheytan: maybe something like in Ubuntu, a presentation during the upgrade?
<Riddell> after release
<sheytan> Riddell oh yeah :D
<sheytan> it really does :D
<sheytan> well, if some power users want to test new upcoming release they can use konsole. I can live with that
<Riddell> I'd like to see that command simplified though, maybe we should add a kubuntu-devel-distro-upgrade script with that one line
<sheytan> would be cool, too
<dantti_work> sheytan: hey
<sheytan> dantti_work jo :D
<sheytan> i mean yo :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<dantti_work> sheytan: what's up?
<sheytan> dantti_work well, i was about talk to you about the updates to new kubuntu release, but i think it's ok as it is now :)
<sheytan> dantti_work btw kpk will be called AppGet, kpk or Apper in maverick
<dantti_work> sheytan: right :)
<sheytan> ?
<dantti_work> sheytan: KPackageKit in maverick
<dantti_work> and probably Apper on the next one :D
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179190 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp Setting the right KComponentData name might help...
<sheytan> dantti_work well for me it will be always called somply 'software' translated to polish ;)
<sheytan> but glad you like my idea :D
<dantti_work> sheytan: I really disklike translating apps name
<dantti_work> dolphin in portuguese sounds soo weird
<sheytan> dantti_work how? :D
<sheytan> i'll try to read it :D
<dantti_work> Golfinho
<sheytan> oh :D
<JontheEchidna> a 'G'!!!11!1!
<sheytan> dantti_work if you read 'who you' in polish fast, it sounds like a really bad polish word, so :D
<ulysses> Why told me software-properties-kde after adding Canonical partner repositories, that „Successfully removed”?:P
<sheytan> 4 minutes of downloading updates to maverick. going to watch some tv now :D
<sheytan> brb
<lex79> JontheEchidna: muon is released from branch or from trunk?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: should I get the template from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/stable/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/extragear-sysadmin templates-extragear-sysadmin-stable
<lex79> ?
<JontheEchidna> branch is for the stable release (1.0.x)
<JontheEchidna> trunk will have some new strings and possible some changed
<JontheEchidna> trunk will need to be translated before 1.1 is released (not sure when), but I'll announce a string freeze at least 2 or 3 weeks in advance before then
<ulysses> let's see it
<JontheEchidna> see what?
<ulysses> those new strings
<JontheEchidna> oh
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok thanks, I had a doubt with pinotree :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: right now branch is priority, I'd think
<lex79> I translated the trunk instead of the branch
<lex79> good good :D
<JontheEchidna> brb, testing muon-notifier means restarting kded which means losing network connection :/
<lex79> Riddell: what I have to do with your debian-changes patch in kpk?
<lex79> I will keep it :)
<Riddell> lex79: how do you mean?
<Riddell> it's translations, you can update them with make -f debian/rules fetch_translations
<lex79> Riddell: ah ok, and it will create a patch debian-changes-0.6.1+svn1176533 ? see your last upload of kpk
<Riddell> lex79: it'll create a patch with the current version number
<lex79> ok
<sheytan> ScottK upgrade successful ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<eMyller> ...and i broke my system today. \o/
<eMyller> bad, bad xorg.
<sheytan> ScottK you guys always have to mislead me with shadeslayer :D
<sheytan> eMyller i've got a job for you :D
<ScottK> sheytan: Sorry.  Sput needs to make better tab completion.
<sheytan> ScottK no problem ;D
<eMyller> sheytan: yay! show me
<sheytan> eMyller well, you already saw it... It's the html5 player ;)
<eMyller> sheytan: oh
<eMyller> ok, i'll play with it asap
<eMyller> did you get a flash version?
<sheytan> eMyller flash will be youtube ;)
<eMyller> okay
<eMyller> simpler :P
<sheytan> yep ;D
<eMyller> the new player widget is not that ugly.
<sheytan> and faster in some countries
<eMyller> just doesn't fit perfectly in the design, but well
<sheytan> eMyller our will shine :D
<sheytan> but i'll remake it anyway
<sheytan> eMyller do you need svg or pngs are ok to this?
<eMyller> does it have any transparency? if yes, i need a png of it with transparent canvas
<eMyller> anyway, send me a pack with both svg and png versions :)
<sheytan> eMyller well, buttons and the progress bar are transparetn
<sheytan> eMyller there are no svgs right now ;)
<eMyller> no problem
<eMyller> just send me something i can slice
<sheytan> sure, give me few minutes ;)
<eMyller> dont rush
<eMyller> i can't work on it right now
<lex79> ScottK: can you accept kpk? it doesn't work if you set the mouse to use the double click
<lex79> now it works
<ScottK> dantti_work: Did you review the change ^^^
<ScottK> lex79: I can, but I'd like an upstream ack.
<dantti_work> ScottK: well I fixed that, then somehow it broke again, I think you could upload a newer svn version instead of patching
<dantti_work> it has more fixes that just that one
<lex79> ScottK: I removed the patch that I added in 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 since went to upstream
<ScottK> lex79: Why don't you check with what dantti_work has in svn and see if it's worth taking that instead?
<lex79> ScottK: then Riddell  in 0.6.1+svn1176533-0ubuntu1 screw up the patch :)
<ScottK> Still no diff in LP anyway and I need to go.
<ScottK> Back later.
<sheytan> eMyller i'll send you the images, and you'll work when you'll have time :)
<eMyller> deal :)
<eMyller> hm... something cool to konsole: add an option to save session; so i don't need to rename all the tabs again and again
<sheytan> eMyller email?
<sheytan> eMyller http://www.sendspace.com/file/7euf8j :)
<eMyller> sheytan: sorry, was afk
<eMyller> sheytan: evandromyller at gmail at ubuntuone
<eMyller> just in case :)
<sheytan> eMyller sure :)
<sheytan> eMyller thank you and i'm going to sleep now :)
<sheytan> so let me knowwhen you code some :)
<eMyller> sure
<sheytan> good night guys :)
<eMyller> nite dude
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179218 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Give more info about the available updates in the notification
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-25
<Sput> ScottK: even better? I mean I'm working on telepathic tab completion, but...
<ScottK> Sput: I think putting the person in the last line first on the tab complete list would reduce errors a lot.
<Sput> hmmm... not sure about that, especially in larger channels with several unrelated conversations going on
<persia> Sput, How are you implementing the telepathy for that?  Brain scan, or implied correct behaviour based on pattern analysis?
<Sput> the former should be easier
<Sput> I am also thinking about mind control, meaning that the IRC client will convince you that you *wanted* to tab the guy you tabbed
<persia> We don't have BCI working for the computer output channel yet.  We do have 11-bit input kinda fuzzily: if you have a good idea how to have an HID provide the "telepathic" input based on that sort of thing, I'd really like to hear about it (and you can emulate the interface by fiddling with many-button-mice or extra keyboard keys)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179271 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp Better handling of the coexistance of security and normal updates from a string point of view
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179274 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/UpdateEvent/UpdateEvent.cpp *Ahem*
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1179278 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp QChar is more efficient in this case since it's a char, not a string
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1179279 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Also check to see if the dpkg status file is newer than the xapian index, so that we can catch new packages installed directly via dpkg
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1179280 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog libmuon/MuonStrings.cpp muon/FilterWidget.cpp) Add an "apt-get autoremove" filter
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bug 647261 (lunchpad is still munching on skrooge)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647261 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "Sync kmymoney 4.5-2 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647261
<JontheEchidna> bug 647262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647262 in skrooge (Ubuntu) "Sync skrooge 0.7.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647262
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Which one of those needed release team approval?
<JontheEchidna> skrooge will need an FFe
<JontheEchidna> kmymoney is a packaging fix
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: skrooge approved (it helps if you subscribe the release team ....)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> No prob
<lex79> ScottK: perhaps are you working on kwave?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload kwave from here? https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lex79> JontheEchidna: also kmplayer from my ppa
<lex79> thanks
<ScottK> lex79: I'm hoping to find someone to fix the docbook stuff that's causing it to FTBFS.
<ScottK> lex79: I'll grab it if JontheEchidna didn't already.
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.
<lex79> ScottK: thanks, also kmplayer needs upload
<ScottK> Yep.  Looking at that now.
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> lex79: That one's uploaded too.  Thanks.  I'll accept them when they hit the queue too.
<ScottK> (since Universe isn't frozen they don't need a release team review)
<lex79> good, thanks :)
<ScottK> lex79: Any chance you could look at ktoon on armel?
<ScottK> lex79: Also don't forget to include me on the sponsors you invite to comment on your motu application.
<lex79> ScottK: I'll look tomorrow, I'll not forget, thanks ;)
<ScottK> Great.
<maco> when i try to open videos from kmail attachments in dragon, dragon crashes immediately. anyone else?
<sheytan> why do i have new kde 4.5.1  updates? ;D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: some of them yes...
<shadeslayer> amarok is b0rked with phonon backend -.-
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: let's use clementine
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i was using that earilier... but i just use vlc backend now :P
<shadeslayer> more likely that my phonon is borked
<ari-tczew> aha
<shadeslayer> its a git compile..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well... ive sorted the issue on how to parse args to zsync, cant actually think of a way to start a new progress dialog and kill the original widget, needz help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/qzsync/qzsync/commit/cfabfe8ae8479e7c0b5e870f739c469fc6b6c087 :: sorts everything
<apachelogger> you cannot kill the widget at any rate because currently the widget embodys the process
<apachelogger> at the point you would delete the widget the process would get deleted too
<ulysses> if I try to open a PPT, Writer starts, if i start Impress, and open the PPT, writer starts again, WTF?
<apachelogger> to fix that you will need seperate implementations for frontend and backend
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> does file sharing works in maverick?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pingly 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pongly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what should I talk about in my Qt talk @ ubuntuwhateverweek?
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how about qzsync? :P
<shadeslayer> how crappy it is
<shadeslayer> and how everyone should NOT code that way :P
 * apachelogger was considering flaming about how Qt i truley cross-platform and cross-language and everything for half an hour and the other half bash how GTK is NOT
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that works as well :)
<apachelogger> though seriously, an intro to Qt, that Qt is modular, so you can create gui-less apps too, that you can deploy stuff on every flipping OS out there and basically write in every language you do not want to write in
<apachelogger> meanwhile have the users download the Qt SDK and then fire up creator to look at some examples
<apachelogger> maybe edit one
<apachelogger> SDK because that way I can be sure we all use the same version
<apachelogger> oh oh oh, I probably should also rave about how Qt is used by Skype and VLC and various consumer multimedia products
<apachelogger> and KDE of course :P
<apachelogger> OTOH the SDK is rather large too
 * shadeslayer notes that apachelogger has a habit of talking to himself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qt is large :P
<shadeslayer> also
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Looks like kplayer in multiverse needs some docbook fixing.
<apachelogger> you only notice now? :P
<shadeslayer> gtk is crossplatform as well... i used deluge on vista
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not large, it's comprehensive.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looking :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: GTK is not cross-platform
<apachelogger> GTK is essentially ported
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: idk if it works on macs
<shadeslayer> but it worked on windows
<apachelogger> Qt i designed cross-platform
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is it on udd ?
<apachelogger> hence you can drag Qt on every platform that has a cpp std library
<ScottK> No idea.
<shadeslayer> its a archive rebuild failiure right?
<apachelogger> (that is if you implement the platform dependent shit such as painting)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also i will be cherry picking a few patches from rekonq, but not sure when they will be committed, they will fix bug 647332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647332 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "[maverick] Rekonq crashes without network connection. " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647332
 * apachelogger notes that rekonq patches tend to break things on other ends
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  Archive rebuild failure.
<apachelogger> such as that javascript patch that essentially broke cookies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I will go on tour with a Qt talk
<apachelogger> that is actually something I can identify with
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make me a progress bar :P
<shadeslayer> or help me make one :D
<apachelogger> qt:/qprogressbar
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you agree that kvdr would be essentially useless without sound capability?
<ScottK> It is still built against arts
<apachelogger> Sput: when will make arbitary protocols work? :(
<apachelogger> !info kvdr
<ScottK> And I'm thinking rather than building it --without-arts, we should just remove it.
<ubottu> Package kvdr does not exist in lucid
<ScottK> Actually it probably had it's binary removed during lucid so it's source only now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: tag unmaintained and boot
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> if you have no sign of a KDE 4 port after whats it 2.5 years after the first platform release that is a clear sign of unmaintainedness IMHO
<ScottK> Agreed.  Removal bug filed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dude.. this will be a huge patch... their docbooks are foobared
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks for taking care of it.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ill be fixing these the whole night ^_^
<shadeslayer> just hope ebn works :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can build krazy yourself
<apachelogger> pretty easily too
<shadeslayer> i knows .. but i dont want to build ^_^
 * apachelogger j9s kamoso
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the failure?
<apachelogger> you really just need some perl foo IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/kplayer_1:0.7-0.5ubuntu1_lubuntu32.buildlog
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: of krazy I mean ;)
<shadeslayer> oh.. none
<shadeslayer> i just dont feel like building it :P
<shadeslayer> !search kdex.dtd
<ubottu> Found: 
<apachelogger> afiestas: why does kamoso have no effects? :(
<apachelogger> ohh
 * apachelogger goes flaming gnomies
 * apachelogger tells shadeslayer to promote solution #7 of http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25741/
 * shadeslayer looks at solution 7
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill uo vote it but whats the point... no ones going to ever look at it :P
<shadeslayer> *up
<apachelogger> you just watch :P
 * shadeslayer really does need a new phone
<apachelogger> for 11.04 they will acknowledge the supremacy
<shadeslayer> hehe ... they just dont have enough spaze on the you-boon-too CD
<apachelogger> they have games on the you bun too CD
<apachelogger> and I think even multiple wallpapers
<apachelogger> see
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> everything I would like to see on our CD is what they have
<shadeslayer> so they will kick niceness and bring in loads of kdelibs? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :(
<shadeslayer> i wantz the wallpapers 
 * apachelogger should brainstorm that Kubuntu gets distributed on good old floppys
<apachelogger> just so we can remove more useful things of a 2010 operating system
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that will take about a good 700 floppy disks and 1 floppy reader i guess
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one one floppy!
<apachelogger> why would we need more than one?
<shadeslayer> because theres never been a 700MB floppy? :D
<apachelogger> we surely do not need 700MB
<apachelogger> lets see
<apachelogger> browser is pointless
<apachelogger> so is message-indicator
<apachelogger> and kopete
<apachelogger> ah well, all that is network
<apachelogger> amarok is too fat, aplay will do
<apachelogger> packagekit is duplicated with apt-get and aptitude
<apachelogger> k3b can go
<apachelogger> hm, maybe we should just shift our target audience
<shadeslayer> quassel as well
<shadeslayer> just use irssi instead
<apachelogger> irssi is fat
<apachelogger> one would not think so, but it is
<apachelogger> I propose we write our own client in bash
<apachelogger> make that dash
<apachelogger> lets drop bash altogether
<shadeslayer> :) 
<shadeslayer> kdepim is fat as well...
<apachelogger> true that
<apachelogger> lets drop KDE
<apachelogger> we cannot squeeze it on the CD, why would we be able to squeeze it on floppies
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> apachelogger's topic for UDS: "we go DVD or else..."
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: put it on kubuntu/UDSNatty
<shadeslayer> where haz that page gone :O
<apachelogger> I think primarily it needs to go into lunchpad
<apachelogger> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25873/
 * apachelogger is wondering if xz is threading
 * apachelogger is wondering how one would thread that anyway
 * apachelogger considers it way too difficult and moves on
<apachelogger> also not very robust
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how about delta upgrades from kubuntu ppa's ? 
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for that dpkg needs to grow delta stuff
<shadeslayer> i do not see a kplayer-0.7-5 in debian
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: IIRC theres a program for thta
<shadeslayer> !info debdelta
<ubottu> debdelta (source: debdelta): diff and patch utilities which work with Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37 (lucid), package size 84 kB, installed size 360 kB
<apachelogger> that is far from a framework
<apachelogger> from that description it sounds like it just is a diff/patch for binary
<shadeslayer> oic .. see we haz 1:0.7-0.5ubuntu1 ....
<apachelogger> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/debdelta-upgrade.1.html
<apachelogger> that is still not integrated enough
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it would make sense for the DVD to have it's own metapackage so if you install from the DVD you get a VERY complete system.
<apachelogger> what would be needed is that the archive pool declares that for package foo versions x and y and ... deltas are available and then apt-get (or any client) decides on user setting whether to get the delta and upgrade using that or download the package
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> also you could back that stuff up with additional algorithms to avoid the staticness ... i.e. if load is high never go for delta
<shadeslayer> and for generating delta's, what do we do?
<apachelogger> if bandwith is known to always be high then go for delta, unless user deselected that or load is high
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that needs to be in soyuz
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> itll never be implemented then :P
<ScottK> They'll take patches, but you have to do copyright assignment.
<apachelogger> but really, before any step in that direction can or should be taken it needs to be worked out properly how to implement this on both server and client side
<apachelogger> ScottK: own DVD metapackage && use DVD as primary distribution media && maintain CD as secondary media without *any* additional locales
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let's make it a workable secondary first.  Then discuss what should be primary.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: with that attitude certainly not :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: workable secondary is not much of an effort is it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's been discussed before, but never actually happened, so so far, however little, it's been too much.
<ScottK> Should be relatively easy to add a new seed and a new metapackage to kubuntu-meta.
<apachelogger> I made a fluffy iso, it does not get much more horrible than setting up your own iso factory :P
<apachelogger> especially with the general ubuntu dislike for documentation
<ScottK> Also, since ShipIt just does CDs, I don't think we should call CD secondary.
<apachelogger> ScottK: shipit also needs to change
<ScottK> Right, I've no doubt you can do it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You convince Canonical of that and I'll back switching to the DVD as primary.
<apachelogger> or maybe we should just have them both as primary
<ScottK> I'm fine with that.
<apachelogger> CD certainly becomes more maintainable if we take localization worries out of the picture completely and entirely
<apachelogger> and isntead add the constraint that CD might not offer the complete user experience you get with the DVD
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: IMHO dpkg/apt need to be rethought anyway somehow that whole package paradigm does not suit today's needs
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> true that
<markey> Maverick is neat :)
<apachelogger> with uprise of devices that have no stronge CPU AND might not have no good intarwebs either
<markey> slightly unstable still
<markey> but overall it works
<apachelogger> like previously you had a computer or a server with either good bandwith or not so good one, but that did not change
<apachelogger> now you might be running around with your N900 and connectivity swaps around wildely
<markey> apachelogger: in KDE 4.5.1, the KDE tool for multi-monitor support does not remember settings after reboot
<markey> apachelogger: afaik it's fixed in 4.5.2, I would definitely use that patch
<markey> it's a major nuisance
<apachelogger> so what I outlined earlier about taking load and speed into account for delta downloads does not really fix the problem properly either
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats up with http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ do we know anything abou that multi-monitor stuff?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you always come up with domains I do not know about :P ... what is extras?
<shadeslayer> no idea.. its apparently a repo of sorts
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't.
<shadeslayer> but not sure what goes into it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, that application review board stuff foo
 * apachelogger meant to blog about that too
<apachelogger> ahh
<ScottK> markey: If you can point me at the change that's going into 4.5.2, I can cherry pick it.
 * apachelogger needs to see his physician on monday to get something against the sleepyness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whaa?
<ScottK> (or even tell me what package to find it in)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ubuntu is going to accept new apps to be sort of backported to older releases via extras
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> I really did not get in what regard it exactly is different from backprots
<apachelogger> but oh well
<markey> ScottK: difficult, as I only read about this in a forum. but I'll try to find it, if you give me until tomorrow or so?
<apachelogger> oh, actually it is more limited in that it only accepts completely new apps
<apachelogger> which makes me wonder about the point exactly
<ScottK> markey: Tomorrow would be about the last day.
<markey> yeah
<markey> I'll try to find it asap
<apachelogger> there are only two places where it could be broken I think
<apachelogger> well three
<apachelogger> kephal
<apachelogger> the display kcm
<apachelogger> and krandrtray
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's for applications that are so critical that the user must have them now, but at the same time so crappy, we don't actually want them in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I'm not sure how many that will be.
<markey> ScottK: so the tool is apparently called "KRandRTray"
<apachelogger> because they all 3 have code copies of each other :D
<apachelogger> it is a true beauty
<ScottK> markey: OK. 
 * markey checks websvn
<markey> sec
<apachelogger> ScottK: surely it is related to that whole opportunistic development stuff :P
<ScottK> debfx is our expert krandrtray/kcm/whatever fixer.  Maybe he already knows.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  It just doesn't actually manage to accomplish much.
<apachelogger> unlike quickly
<apachelogger> I have seen loads of great apps created with quickly already
<apachelogger> photobomb and ehm. eh.. eh....
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> :P
<markey> ScottK: do you happen to have a kde svn checkout at hand?
<markey> ScottK: I have no idea in which module the tool is located
<markey> a "find" would do it
<ScottK> markey: No, but I have kdesvn open pointing at KDE svn.
<ScottK> Those are in -workspace.
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<markey> ok
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.5/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/randr/
<apachelogger> no changes since branching
<markey> ok, let me point you to this forum page about it
<markey> BINGO
<markey> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163707
<apachelogger> nothing changed in kephal either
<markey> ScottK: ^
<ubottu> KDE bug 163707 in general "kde4 does not restore screen resolution at login" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> that is a long-standing issue
 * apachelogger is not sure we should add it at this point
<apachelogger> not exactly regression free
<markey> here's the forum discussion: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=20494&start=15
<markey> bcoocksley seems to know the details
<apachelogger> markey: that is targetted at trunk
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the fix is
<markey> hm
<apachelogger> markey: if you have krandrtray in autostart do the settings get applied?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we need kplayer-data and kplayer-docs package? or do i follow debian and lose those packages?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Follow Debian.
<markey> that's the thing I didn't understand: the tool is in my panel (at least I think that is the tool), so it gets autostarted
<markey> or am I misunderstanding something?
<shadeslayer> good.. because in the last merge we kept that change for some reason
<ScottK> apachelogger: They do.  We did that for one release, but then it's always in the tray.
<markey> not sure how this tool in the tray is called
<apachelogger> markey: the monitory icon?
<markey> yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i guess add a Replaces and Conflicts ?
<apachelogger> that is krandrtray
<apachelogger> and if that is started it is supposed to apply the settings
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Replaces and Breaks.
<markey> but having it in the tray doesn't help
<apachelogger> if that is not the case than that is a different bug
<shadeslayer> hmm never used breaks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's in the newest version of Debian Policy.
 * apachelogger thinks debfx should look at krandrtray ^^
<markey> yep :)
<markey> debfx: our savior!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-breaks
<shadeslayer> reading that
<ScottK> Yep
<shadeslayer> ahhh
 * apachelogger only has a multi-monitor setup in graz, and currently is like 200km away :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your not in graz
<shadeslayer> ??
 * apachelogger is in upper austria right now
<apachelogger> winter semester only starts next week
<shadeslayer> also... open suse conference on 20-23rd October ... 
 * apachelogger did not get invited
 * apachelogger never gets invited anywhere
<ScottK> markey: AFAICT that's only in trunk and wasn't backported to the 4.5 branch (with good reason).
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: contact sabdfl :P
<apachelogger> oh, I was invited to a party yesterday ... but I couldnt attend ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/529
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sabdfl said sponsor someone from the community council :P
 * apachelogger is not on that council
<apachelogger> these council elitists ....
<apachelogger> oh hold on, I am on a council too ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: join said council > apply for said sponsorship
<shadeslayer> bahahaha
<shadeslayer> kplayer from debian is broken too
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you know, I never ever saw jockey pop up in new installs
<apachelogger> for like 3 releases or so
<ScottK> markey: You can work around problems by adding a command line xrandr call to /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup.
<apachelogger> even if there was stuff to be done
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is not good ...
<apachelogger> use .kde/env/ instead
<apachelogger> drop a simple shell script there
<ScottK> Works though.
<apachelogger> presumably that is also what the aformentioned bug report does too
<apachelogger> ScottK: only until kdm gets an upgrade though, no?
<apachelogger> then diffing will be needed
<apachelogger> so I would preferr the KDE env solution
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Then if that gets changed (almost never happens) you'll get asked to resolve the conflict.
<apachelogger> ScottK: see, that is inconvenient :P
<ScottK> Only if that file changes on the upgrade which is reasonably unlikely.
<markey> ScottK: I heard about the workaround, but think about average users
<apachelogger> so while it works I still would not ever do it
<markey> ScottK: it's not exactly elegant
<ScottK> markey: Right, but that's a most than slightly invasive change.
<markey> many users have multiple monitors now
<apachelogger> hm, true
<apachelogger> ScottK, markey: given the magnitude of the issue maybe we should consider a stable release update?
<ScottK> Part of the problem with messing with video stuff is there are so many possible configurations it's hard to test enough to avoid regressions for someone.
 * markey mumbles about KDE's horrible quantity over quality issues
<markey> it kills me
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a feature change, not a bug fix, it wouldn't qualify.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, it is a bug fix
<markey> well, major bug though
<markey> yeah
<apachelogger> the bug being that the settings are not being restored
<markey> clearly a bug fix
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe then.
<markey> no way it was supposed to work like that
<ScottK> OK.  Long standing bug then.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what we probably should do for SRU is streamline changes out of what lubos did in KDE trunk
<ScottK> Riddell tends to be more sporting about these sorts of things than I am.
<ScottK> Maybe he'll want to go for it.  If so, I'm OK with it.
<apachelogger> from the commit message it sounds like some architectural stuff was done
<apachelogger> but the general principal of the fix should be SRUable
<ScottK> OK.
<markey> apachelogger: I haven't looked into the issue in depth, but isn't it like this try tool just needs a little pat on the shoulder?
<apachelogger> actually if we can get it to an SRUable dimension I would also opt for targetting 10.04
<markey> apparently it works as soon as you right-click it once
<markey> (I haven't tested this yet)
<apachelogger> markey: that too
<debfx> ScottK: in lucid the resolution is restored when krandrtray is autostarted
<ScottK> I'm also not on ubuntu-sru, so my opinions are just that.
<apachelogger> markey: but the tray tool is not autostarted
<markey> sounds like a really stupid bug then
<apachelogger> so the tray tool at best is a work around
<markey> apachelogger: here it is
<apachelogger> a blood ugly one if you ask me
<markey> I mean, it apppears in the tray after restart
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<apachelogger> also I think the krandrtray not working might be coming from dbusmenu/kstatusnotifieritem
<ScottK> So if that doesn't work in Maverick, it's a regression and definite SRU material (the krandrtray autostart thing, not the kcm rewrite).
<markey> aye
<apachelogger> markey: yeah, session restoring, but not unless the user once manually started it
<markey> apachelogger: so I should try to make it autostart, and then it should work?
<markey> I'll try that
<apachelogger> ScottK: the KCM was not rewritten, the autostarting code was made workign again ;)
<markey> that'd be an easy fix
<apachelogger> markey: oh, that could be it
<apachelogger> kapps can check for restore cant that? :)
<ScottK> In any case, if you can identify a regression, that's clear SRU material.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<markey> speaking of System Settings, from KDE 4.4 to KDE 4.5 it got a whole *worse*
<markey> I have trouble finding anything
<markey> who in the world would have done this to the nice GUI?
<markey> I hope Seele did not approve of this
<markey> can't imagine she did
<apachelogger> markey: bcoocksley I suppose, as he is maintainer of systemsettings
<markey> ouch
 * apachelogger also does not think it is an improvement, having it used for quite some time I do not think it did get worse though
<markey> always a good idea to talk to KDE-Usability first...
<markey> brb
<apachelogger> IMHO the usage paradigm there is flawed altogether
<apachelogger> also from a design POV
<markey> ack
 * ScottK gets a headache moving back and forth between KDE 4.4 and 4.5 machines.
<ScottK> (and using systemsettings)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ive figured out the issue
<shadeslayer> wont be long before i haz merge for you :D
<ScottK> OK.  I'll probably be gone by then, but I'll be back later.
<shadeslayer> ok ill put it in my PPA then
<KRF> yep, system settings got worse between the last few releases
<KRF> the filter widget is useless since you still have to find the matching entry and click it
<KRF> totally useless
<shadeslayer> ScottK: still there? can you look if i did this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/500454/
<shadeslayer> ( the breaks and replaces field )
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i think i can drop the | mplayer-nogui stuff as well
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They don't need to be versioned since the packages were dropped, but other than that, it's good.
<shadeslayer> ok
<markey> apachelogger: bad news, that Autostart trick doesn't work at all
<markey> I placed a symlink there to this tray app
<markey> no change
<markey> neither does right-clicking the tray app do anything good
<apachelogger> debfx: ^
<markey> who codes such a bloody mess... an app that doesn't remember its settings
<markey> it boggles the mind
<markey> as far as I can see, this KRandTray thing simply doesn't store its own settings
<markey> that's all
<markey> O.o
<shadeslayer> ScottK: um... i dont see doc files in debian/kplayer.install ... what do i do?
<shadeslayer> and neither in debian/docs
<apachelogger> markey: it doesnt have own settings
<apachelogger> markey: IIRC it is sharing settings with the KCM (or kephal, or maybe both?)
<apachelogger> but yes, it is a bloody mess
<apachelogger> and I think it is mostly because that crap is unmaintained and without someone who has a clear vision
<apachelogger> also kephal is largely a code duplication of the KCM yet the KCM does not use kephal
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Figure out the best thing.  Maybe that's why the packages weren't dropped on the last merge.  Try to figure out why we have them and Debian doesn't.
<shadeslayer> yeah ..thats what im trying
<shadeslayer> we needz to keep those packages ...
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> someone pinged me
<nigelb> Quintasan: ping.
<nigelb> There. HAppy?
<sheytan> Quintasan me, yesterday ;P
<Quintasan> oh
 * Quintasan is busy with school things and has almost no time from irc apart from polish lessons
<Quintasan> sheytan: so, what's up?
<sheytan> Quintasan i've logo for you :P
<Quintasan> !!!1!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1!!
<Quintasan> shiftone
<sheytan> Quintasan it's in two color variants. let me show you
<sheytan> Quintasan http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/214/g4623.png
<sheytan> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6756/pj512.png
<Quintasan> I'd like those letter more fancy and pink
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<Quintasan> and bigger
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ive seen them yesterday :D
<Quintasan> sheytan: so, can you make PN bigger, fancier and pink on top of that? :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pink? were not Project Pink
<sheytan> pink looks cooler :D
<shadeslayer> were Project Neon :P
<Quintasan> pink neon light == win
<Quintasan> s/project\ neon/pink\ project\ neon/
<Quintasan> oh crap
<sheytan> So
<sheytan> pink or black?
<Quintasan> sheytan: pink
<Quintasan> please ping me with the result, I have to for for 30 minutes
<sheytan> sure
<eMyller> ellos
<eMyller> where did kmail 2 go?
<eMyller> i can't find it anywhere Oo
<nixternal> ScottK: out of town right now. bibke races.
<shadeslayer> eMyller: its in experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> eMyller: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<eMyller> ty :D
<sheytan> Quintasan sorry, i can't today. Can't comeout how nicely connect text with background ;/
<eMyller> weird, i should have it in my sources...
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  Thanks.  Please let me know when you can fire it up.
<jjesse-netbook_> ScottK: something i can test for you whle nixternal is out riding?
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook_: You have a power pc system?
<jjesse-netbook_> nope :(
<jjesse-netbook_> didnt know that was the problem
<ScottK> OK, then no.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<jjesse-netbook> hrm
<shadeslayer> jjesse-netbook: oh oh
<jjesse-netbook> ?
<shadeslayer> hold on
<jjesse-netbook> holding :)
<shadeslayer> now where did that bug go
<shadeslayer> jjesse-netbook: bug 625833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625833 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typo in kubuntu-docs-photos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625833
<shadeslayer> please looky
<shadeslayer> i think its invalid.. since its GIMP not gimp
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kplayer_0.7-2ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> also.. wait for 20 mins before uploading :) .. the 32 bit package will be built by then
<jjesse-netbook> ok will look but we are in freeze there for translations so i can commit a fix but will land wehn we do a doc update not before rlease
<shadeslayer> sure ... but like i said... its probably invalid
<jjesse-netbook> ok will look at it
<lex79> ScottK: too difficult fix ktoon on armel, it ftbfs since 2007 in Debian http://wiki.debian.org/ArmEabiProblems#ktoon
<lex79> ScottK: anyway there is a new version http://www.ktoon.net/portal/download_counter, maybe fix the problem
<lex79> the code is much changed in the newest versions
<seele> markey: i with system settings would stop changing until we figure out an actual solution
<markey> seele: IMHO this needs a proper usability analysis before any hacker messes with it again
<apachelogger> that reminds me that someone still didnt get her bread crumbs in kickoff ^^
<ulysses> omg, giovanni sent an e-mail to kubuntu-devel…
<apachelogger> I think it is truly a tragedy (admittedly minor, but tragic nontheless)
<apachelogger> that apparently the relevant developers don't monitor this ku-user list,
<apachelogger> so that user level concerns could get an answer for all the users to
<apachelogger> see, from the relevant website & wiki developers.
<apachelogger> that is an interesting POV
<neversfelde> still no launchpad for me
<neversfelde> ahh
<claydoh> apachelogger: that dude is a pain :/
<apachelogger> claydoh: how so?
<claydoh> apachelogger: and I am probably being kind
<claydoh> not his ideas, just his cross-posted questions/demands
<claydoh> just ask Mamarok
<apachelogger> Mamarok: consider yourself asked :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and what is the question?
<apachelogger> am I too drunk?
<claydoh> Mamarok: john_re
<apachelogger> ah, no
<apachelogger> Mamarok: why is that person a PITA
<Mamarok> oh my...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: he has not a clue, asks the same questions all over again and cross-posts on at least 3 lsits at a time
<Mamarok> and he never thanks for an answer or gives feedback if the question is answered (as Basil pointed out recently)
<Mamarok> and I sometimes suspect him to quest ask questions for the sake of it
<claydoh> apachelogger: and he even has askes others to post bug reports for his own problems
<Mamarok> just*
<apachelogger> maybe he should be lessoned and turned
<apachelogger> turned into a minion
<Mamarok> oh, right, he spends hours on mails but pretends not to have time to file a bug
<ulysses> shortly: he is an idiot
<Mamarok> ulysses: +1
<claydoh> apachelogger: you can have him :(
<Mamarok> sad to say so
<claydoh> ulysses: +1
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yes, please, take him :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> see
<Mamarok> you will never turn that guy into a minion, ever
<apachelogger> if you bun too was less of a political project you would just ban it :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: but I won't be buying you extra beer if you do 
<Mamarok> not in a thousand years
<apachelogger> or rather I would be mod and ban him for being annoyed :P
<Mamarok> two extra beers!
<apachelogger> thankfully you bun too is not ^^
<claydoh> apachelogger: you'd have a better time making me a minion
<claydoh> :(
<Mamarok> claydoh: should we ban him ?
<claydoh> that came out wrong
<ulysses> let the banhammer fall!
<apachelogger> Mamarok: claydoh?
<Mamarok> the point is that we don't have enough arguments for banning, he is just a PITA, that is maybe not a good argument
<apachelogger> claydoh: you know, I can't help it, but that sounded kind of dirty
<apachelogger> no, actually a lot
<apachelogger> ...
<claydoh> Mamarok: exactly
<apachelogger> family friendly channel, yeah sure...
<apachelogger> :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I sometimes wish we were not...
<claydoh> apachelogger: I don't know how to respond without making it less family freindly :D
<lex79> apachelogger: do you have nvidia card with proprietary driver?
<apachelogger> lex79: no, I have ATI card with proprietary driver
<apachelogger> Mamarok: me too, a lot, just for the sake of enjoying a dirty joke :P
<lex79> apachelogger: oh, does plymouth work with ATI ?
<Mamarok> be it only to be able once to tell people to RTFM and learn to google... 
<apachelogger> lex79: I am on lucid
<apachelogger> lex79: on mav there is no fglrx
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> but radeon worked
<apachelogger> pretty well
<lex79> it doesn't work here :(
 * Mamarok is really happy with her SSD :)
<apachelogger> except that I only saw it for like 1 second ^^
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ohhh, I envy you
<claydoh> Mamarok: also if he is snubbed hard, he'll just fan his complaints out to the rest of the mailinglist world
<claydoh> since he doesn't seem to understand forums (thank goodness:) )
<apachelogger> hm
<Mamarok> claydoh: oh yes, I remember when he insisted on talking on short notice at KDE camp
<apachelogger> maybe the IAMANOVERLORD hammer would help
<Mamarok> short notice as in two days
<claydoh> Mamarok: anyway it seems that most of the list simply ignores him. Perhaps I should, too
<Mamarok> we had to ban him from the irc channel in question, and I remember having banned him from #kubuntu as well
<apachelogger> the one where lex79 replies to that somewhat odd complaint implicitly stating his supremacy as kubuntu developer and supreme haxx0r and someone who gives it to millions of people
<apachelogger> ... the result of the supreme work that is
<Mamarok> claydoh: well, maybe, but I doubt it will help, instead the k-u list will turn into a john-re soliloquy
 * lex79 is confused
<apachelogger> lex79: I just implicitly asked you to deal with the john_re problem at kubuntu-devel using the IAMANOVERLORD hammer
<apachelogger> Mamarok,claydoh: does he answer stuff himself?
<claydoh> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> sucking answers out of others without giving back is IMHO a very good reason for banning
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nope, but he just asks the same question with slight changes all over again, and crossposts even more lists
<apachelogger> or moderation for that matter
<lex79> poor soul
 * lex79 giggles
<apachelogger> lex79: no giggling allowed, someone might op in and kick you out :P
<Mamarok> hm, maybe we should set him on moderation again, but that implies we do read his mails so we can moderate...
 * claydoh goes back to housecleaning to get this off his mind
<Mamarok> and direct him to the right place, and that is the most tiring work actuall
<apachelogger> Mamarok: or reject on general principle
<Mamarok> y
<claydoh> Mamarok: I am tired of always having to redirect him
<Mamarok> apachelogger: he will start crossposting and complaining in a lot of places
<apachelogger> "not related to topic" or "already asked, see list archives"...
<claydoh> Mamarok: +1 :(
<Mamarok> as he complained in the -ops channel about a year ago...
<Mamarok> and in various kde-channels
<apachelogger> so drag him in front of the council! 
<lex79> plymouth doesn't have much bugs open...just 127
<claydoh> but he hasn't done anything 'wrong' exactly, yet
<lex79> lol
<Mamarok> that is the problem
<Mamarok> he is a nuisance but we don't have enough to get rid of him
<apachelogger> hurting the community in annoying people is wrong
<claydoh> I'll take  the blame for taking him off moderation
<Mamarok> enough reasons that would justify a banning
<Mamarok> hm, claydoh, I will support you on that one, let us take the blame together :)
<apachelogger> lex79: and I did not even report that kubuntu has a code copy of ubuntu's theme :P
<Mamarok> moderation it is, then
<apachelogger> lex79: and that I consider a major
<lex79> all related to plymouth is a crap for me
<claydoh> Mamarok: it was my kind-hearted nature that took him off of it :/
<apachelogger> Mamarok, claydoh: how is general moodyness on the list these days btw?
<apachelogger> claydoh: if you want to have a good time with me making you a minion that kind-hearted nature must go away :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: super quiet, actually, low volume, and many 'regulars' don't even use KDE
<Mamarok> apachelogger: not too bad, rather calm, I moderated the worst flamers wh were not even using KDE
<apachelogger> lex79: well, I imagine that whole startup business a bit of a patchy hacky foobar crap
<Mamarok> one started to tell people to use Gnome...
<claydoh> apachelogger: I am a manager in a fast-food restaurant, I can turn that off and on at will nowadays :D
<claydoh> or even both good and bad at the same time if I am good :)
<apachelogger> claydoh, Mamarok: I imagine the target audience of Kubuntu prefers something more ... well ... modern, so that low volume could be a good sign
<apachelogger> like if I would be using Kubuntu I would use a forum for support
<apachelogger> oh shoot, now I gave away that I am running suse
<apachelogger> meh.
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed. KFN is a very nice place to be
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you will loose all your hair, markey did so after touching SuSE
<ScottK> lex79: If you think it'd be better to have the new version (whether it fixes the FTBFS or not) then I'd say do an FFe and I can approve it.
 * apachelogger notes: topic for UDS super duper monster specify what the target audience looks like
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, every distro got its crappynesses, some are just easier to bare than others
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you go to UDS this time?
<apachelogger> yus
<Mamarok> nice :) it's about time you do :)
<apachelogger> well, I am not there yet, so... ;)
 * claydoh goes back to cleaning house (for real) while dreaming of buying a used  laptop to replace the nearly 8 year old one he has now
<apachelogger> claydoh: ask novell to sponsor one and become contributor at opensuse
<Mamarok> claydoh: I wanted to replace a HD in my sisters old laptop, it doesn't even have sata connectors :(
<apachelogger> or try fedora, I am sure red hat is nice to their elite contributors
<lex79> ScottK: I will see what I can do
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: regarding such things laptops are evil anyway
 * apachelogger just buys a new one every 2-3 years
 * apachelogger gets himself a glass of sturm and wonders what movie to watch
<ScottK> apachelogger: The reason I'm not on kubuntu-users ML anymore is excessively annoying users.  I couldn't take it anymore.
<jjesse> ScottK i think that is the reason most devs aren't on that list
<ScottK> Sometime, relatively recently, there was a long thread on ubuntu-devel-discuss to the effect that if users didn't play nice in their discussions with developers, they would just leave the list and chat on ubuntu-devel.  It seemed to calm things down.
<ScottK> jjesse: Probably.
<ScottK> One of the down sides of having actual elections for KC is that it's become much more developer focused.  When we just sat down and picked people, we had a better distribution of different interests.
<apachelogger> my concern very much
<apachelogger> thing is we do not actually have many non-developers running for KC
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It looks fine, but drop kplayer-dbg.  That way it won't have to go through binary new (we didn't have that before).
<ScottK> (ping me again when it's ready)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also check the depends and see if it can move to Universe.  It's in Debian Main, so unless we have an added depends on something in Multiverse, it probably can.
<Mamarok> ScottK: but most of those annoying users are not there anymore. Now we only need to get rid of those who don't use KDE (or win them back if they ever did)
<maco> ScottK: the "devs are going to ignore u-d-d and stick to u-d" threads come up fairly regularly, dont they?
<maco> i left u-d-d a bit over a year ago
<ScottK> maco: Not recently.  It's been pretty calm recently.
 * maco pokes kstandarddirs
<lex79> ScottK: the new version of ktoon requires Kom http://www.ktoon.net/portal/download_counter to build and we don't have it in the archive, no chance to fix ktoon in maverick
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Thanks for looking into it.
<lex79> no problem, I will do for natty
<ScottK> Great.
<lex79> most users complain that we don't have anymore qtmultimedia, it seems this cause problems with lucid backport but I don't understand which issues it causes
<Riddell> I don't think we even had any users of qtmultimedia in lucid
<lex79> there is a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/629349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629349 in Kubuntu PPA "libqt4-multimedia package broken" [Undecided,Opinion]
<lex79> uh and I received 2 annoying emails about that
#kubuntu-devel 2010-09-26
<claydoh> http://doctormo.org/2010/09/25/five-year-ago-in-ubuntu/
<nixternal> ScottK: I can fire it up now.
<nixternal> ScottK: it will be running from right now. i am heading back out tomorrow morning, actually in about 8 hours I will be gone, but I will leave it running for you
<nixternal> if you want, you can shut it doww when you are done. i will be back tomorrow evening. feel free to leave it running though if you still need it
<lex79> ScottK: I fixed a FTBFS here: https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lex79> (serna-free package)
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.  I did edit the changelog entry slightly for clarity.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok, will look into it
<markey> morning
<markey> apachelogger: ScottK: any news / decisions on the KRandRTray issues?
<markey> apachelogger: ScottK: I now put this in $HOME/.kde/share/config/krandrrc :
<markey> [Display]
<markey> ApplyOnStartup=true
<markey> SyncTrayApp=true
<markey> let's see if it fixes it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/gldt1009.png :: awesome graphz
<shadeslayer> omg.... suse is derived from slackware :O
<shadeslayer> red hat wins in every direction tho
<apachelogger> markey: not on my side
<apachelogger> fortunately enough fglrx is now working with mav's X so I can upgrade again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, suse pretty soon didn't have much to do with slackware anymore
 * apachelogger ponders installing x64 again
 * shadeslayer has been x64 all the way
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: adobe even has 64 bit flash now...
 * apachelogger does not care foobar about flash
<markey> hey guys, our libMTP check in Amarok fails to detect Maverick's libmtp 1.0.3-4
<markey> the CMake check looks like this:
<markey> macro_log_feature( MTP_FOUND "libmtp" "Enable Support for portable media devices that use the media transfer protocol" "http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/" FALSE "1.0.0" "")
<markey> result is this:
<markey> -- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
<markey> -- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.
<markey> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<markey>    * libmtp (1.0.x or higher)  <http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/>
<markey>      Enable Support for portable media devices that use the media transfer protocol
<markey> any ideas? :)
<shadeslayer> !info libmtp
<ubottu> Package libmtp does not exist in lucid
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> markey: pkg-config is installed?
<shadeslayer> weird...
<shadeslayer> its in main
<markey> apachelogger: yes, it's installed
<markey> anyone here got a Amarok checkout from git, or Amarok 2.3.2 source for testing this?
<markey> 2.3.2 should suffice
<apachelogger> markey: what is the output of dpkg -L libmtp-dev 
<markey> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/qWUchmD7
 * shadeslayer started cloning amarok 2 days ago but his connection gave way
<apachelogger> strange
<markey> http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/amarok/2.3.2/src/amarok-2.3.2.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> markey: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libmtp8 libmtp-dev
<markey> apachelogger: same problem :/
<markey> either our check is wrong, or the libmtp package has a bug
<markey> is my guess ;)
<apachelogger> both look fine
<markey> then someone please try this on another computer
<apachelogger> unless the pkconfig file of libmtp is broken
<apachelogger> maverick contains 2.3.2
<apachelogger> and that was built with mtp
<apachelogger> -- Found MTP: /usr/lib/libmtp.so
<markey> brb, I'm gonna test if the krandrrc fix worked
<markey> restarting kde
<markey> does not work :(
<markey> wtf
<markey> is there any fix for this?
<markey> (the KRandTrayBlah thingie)
<shadeslayer> lex79: pingly
<shadeslayer> did you see the announcement on kde-packagers?
<shadeslayer> should we backport the fix?
<Mamarok> markey: our cmake didn't change, I have the same problem with taglib-extras, 1.0.1 is installed but it finds 0.1, so there is something wrong with package numbering in Maverick
<markey> apachelogger: ^
<markey> we need ideas, fresh blood, any possible coffee with garlic
<Mamarok> ame for libmtp, 1.0.3 is installed but it finds 0.3
<Mamarok> usually, in Ubuntu packages it reads n:n.n.n, no? 
<shadeslayer> bad so versions? 
<shadeslayer> ( which are packaged in the packages )
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok: pkg-config --modversion libmtp
<markey> mark@serenity:~/kde/build/amarok$ pkg-config --modversion libmtp
<markey> 1.0.3
<shadeslayer> likewise here
<Mamarok> but I get something different for libtag-extras-dev, moment (the pastebin widget doesn't work in Maverick btw)
<Mamarok> like most other widgets...
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> works for me
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1948819 :: a example
<Mamarok> http://pastebin.ca/1948818
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I can't use it, it shows a red close button only, like most plasma widgets btw
<Mamarok> and I have all plasma packages installed
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: like.. it shows that ALL the time?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: most of the time, the default widgets in the panel work, but I tried to change the clock, no other clock works
<Mamarok> system monitor doesn't work either
<Mamarok> the current Maverick is by no means fit for release, dolphin freezes the desktop in 50% of the cases
<shadeslayer> weird.. cant reproduce a single thing :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: brand new install?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and I have a frsh install
<Mamarok> all things new, I changed the KD to SSD
<Mamarok> HD*
<Mamarok> installed from the beta iso
<shadeslayer> so much weirdness .... 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: everything updated i suppose?
<Mamarok> it's rocket fast, but that's the SSD
<Mamarok> yep, everthing uptdated
<shadeslayer> :P
<Mamarok> cause the krunner lags terribly in Lucid, at least here it doesn't, but I guess that is again the SSD
<apachelogger> markey: then I really do not understand why your cmake foo refuses to find it
<apachelogger> markey: did you try a completely clean build directory?
<markey> btw: Choqok on Maverick == total borkage
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I did, same problem
<Mamarok> new git checkout, new build directory, all things new
<markey> the shipped package misses OAuth, and self-compiled SVN trunk is totally borked, shows empty dialogs
<apachelogger> markey: look at the choqok code and you know why it likes to break
<shadeslayer> markey: whut?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> no one uploaded 0.9.90
<shadeslayer> :S
<markey> :S
 * apachelogger burns maverick image
<shadeslayer> i filed a request for that and eveyrhing
<markey> apachelogger: should I look at the code, or would I risk going blind?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to go poke people
<markey> I can't imagine why the settings dialog is just empty....
<apachelogger> you bun too is so full of politics things will rearely move if you just file things
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude   bug 628051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628051 in choqok (Ubuntu) "FFe: Choqok choqok 0.9.90" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628051
<apachelogger> markey: blindness...
<markey> X.X
<apachelogger> markey: settings dialog could be coming form ksycoca mismatch foo stuff
<apachelogger> since I think it uses KCMs
<markey> ah ok
<markey> I'll do a kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> markey: well, where is i installed?
<apachelogger> it will need to be /usr or kbuildsycoca4 will not find the desktop file 
<markey> apachelogger: I install everything self-buit in /home/mark/kde (I have the env set up correctly)
<markey> it'
<markey> s ok :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: poking me has no effect since I am not on the release team :P
<apachelogger> oh
<markey> apachelogger: bingo that fixed it, thx
<apachelogger> markey: do you still have the package choqok around?
<markey> no...
<markey> nuked it
<markey> but it was missing OAuth
<apachelogger> oh, ok
<markey> for sure
<markey> so, no Twitter
<markey> it was Beta2 or something
<apachelogger> sometimes ksycoca also likes to fall over its own cache
<markey> 0.8.5
<apachelogger> (i.e. in a not properly set up neon :P)
<shadeslayer> markey: how can it miss OAuth :S
 * shadeslayer has that ^
<markey> shadeslayer: can you try on your box?
<markey> hm
<markey> mine didn'T work right *shrug*
<shadeslayer> markey: like remove choqok and add it again?
<markey> yeah, will do soonish
<markey> if you do me a favor too :p
<shadeslayer> whut? :D
<markey> look at the Amarok libMTP issue
<markey> :)
<shadeslayer> i haz no idea whats the problem :P
<shadeslayer> maybe apachelogger knows
<markey> me neither :p
<shadeslayer> he is packaging overlord
<markey> apachelogger is a lame ass packager, he actually runs Lunid :p
<markey> don't tell anyone
<markey> I promised him to keep it secret
<shadeslayer> markey: http://pastebin.ca/1948830
<markey> Lucid even
<shadeslayer> so it does bring in libqoauth
<markey> shadeslayer: well
<markey> Version: 0.9.85-0ubuntu1
<markey> is stone age
<shadeslayer> yeah
<markey> why did you not upgrade?
<markey> 0.9.91 is current
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> and the fact that we need new qoauth
<shadeslayer> which came out AFTER FF .. and haz new API
<shadeslayer> markey: download choqok from here https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> and promote my FFe :P ... maybe i can get a SRU
<shadeslayer> i.e convert my FFe into a SRU later
<markey> dude ok (I should really work now, but meh). please find me someone to test the AMarok libMTP issues though, ok?
<shadeslayer> markey: im cloning repo to see what can be done
<markey> thx
<shadeslayer> slow interwebz here
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> markey: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56338901/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.amarok_2:2.3.2-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> -- Found MTP: /usr/lib/libmtp.so
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: did you see my hint about the numbering issue? libmtp and libtag-extras have the same problem
<shadeslayer> hmm
<markey> shadeslayer: your Choqok package works fine
<markey> thanks
<shadeslayer> markey: \o/
<markey> waaait
<markey> it's the old 0.85 again
<Mamarok> see also this: http://pastebin.ca/1948818
<markey> should it be?
<markey> erm
<markey> 0.9.85 even
<shadeslayer> markey: well.. if upstream forgot to bump the version it could be
<shadeslayer> but 
<markey> ok
<shadeslayer> apt-cache poilicy choqok
 * Mamarok needs a restart, laters
<markey> choqok:
<markey>   Installed: 0.9.85-0ubuntu1
<markey>   Candidate: 0.9.85-0ubuntu1                                                                                                                                 
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> markey: did you add the ppa?
<shadeslayer> and what does version table say?
<markey> here's the Changelog between 0.9.85 and 0.9.90: 
<markey> http://pastebin.com/pfD62PaU
<markey> pretty important fix, regarding KWallet
<markey> you might want to use 0.9.90
<markey> oooops
<markey> shadeslayer: I'm stupid
<markey> sec
<markey> forgot to update....
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw how do i check which package a package depends on?
<markey> shadeslayer: sorry man, it works fine now
<shadeslayer> like .. foo depends on bar .. how do i find bar? apt-cache rdepends?
<markey> correct version
<shadeslayer> markey: :D
<shadeslayer> good :D
<yofel> apt-cache depends foo?
<shadeslayer> yofel: whats rdepends for then?
<yofel> apt-cache rdepends bar will list foo
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: what does the | before depends indicate?
<shadeslayer> like  |Depends: libswscale0
<yofel> not sure, I think it's the same as usually: alternative dependency
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think it can be moved to universe
<shadeslayer> wrt kplayer
<shadeslayer> erm..hmm 
<ulysses> Should'nt we ban giovanni? he is spamming our mailing lists, it's very annoying...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i haz issue :   TagLib does not have ASF support compiled in.
<shadeslayer> which is weird 0_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> gmm
<shadeslayer> -- Taglib found: -L/home/shadeslayer/kde/lib -ltag :: why oh why
<shadeslayer> bahaha ... works now
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lulz : -- checking for module 'libmtp'
<shadeslayer> --   found libmtp, version 1.0.3
<shadeslayer> -- Found MTP but version requirements not met
<shadeslayer> and then :    * libmtp (1.0.0 or higher)  <http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/>
<shadeslayer> under optional deps not found
<shadeslayer>     macro_log_feature( MTP_FOUND "libmtp" "Enable Support for portable media devices that use the media transfer protocol" "http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/" FALSE "1.0.0" "")
<shadeslayer> is that right?
<shadeslayer> markey: Mamarok mtp doesnt work for me too... libtag-extras does
<shadeslayer> and we have http://gitweb.kde.org/amarok/amarok.git/blobdiff/d1077c6bdc4fd6fe91147af86567e3c4a932cab2..e4e1f0d6066217386dd54373b2edcca97109004c:/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: asf is in taglib IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah.. it was picking up my neon install -.-
 * apachelogger notes that jockey is not working
<shadeslayer> which i have compiled without asf
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did it ever work? :P
<apachelogger> iDunno
<apachelogger> I trust that JontheEchidna made it work at some point
<shadeslayer> doesnt work for me since 9.04
<shadeslayer> i always install via apt-get install nvidia-current
 * apachelogger throws fist on desk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so either somehting is wrong with out mtp package or amarok
 * shadeslayer is out of ppas to upload to
<fdo> HI
<shadeslayer> fdo: \o
<JontheEchidna> iDon't have proprietary hardware anymore, so me working on jockey in the future isn't all that likely
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> sdlksdsdlvgj'jg'g
<apachelogger> IN THE NAME OF SAURON!!!!!!
<apachelogger> how full of shit can this be
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> on second start
<apachelogger> it works
<apachelogger> granted one removes the file that is blocking it from working
<apachelogger> so why does it not work at first start
<apachelogger> answer: I HAVE NO IDEA
<apachelogger> jockey--
<apachelogger> also I get a crash notification from apport
<apachelogger> so I ask it to show me the flipping report
<apachelogger> AND NOTHING HAPPENS
<apachelogger> educated guess why not
<apachelogger> apport-kde is not around
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what?!
<shadeslayer> how is that possible? :P
<apachelogger> I dunno
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop recommends apport-kde ...
<apachelogger> why is it not working
<apachelogger> aha
<shadeslayer> recommends? :O
<apachelogger> apport-kde is there
<apachelogger> you are just not supposed to use i
<apachelogger> /usr/share/apport/apport-kde
<apachelogger> clearly if the binary is in share you are no supposed to use it
<apachelogger> though binary is not the right name since it is not binary
<apachelogger> make it s/binary/executable
<apachelogger> SO
<apachelogger> WHY IS IT NOT WORKING
<yofel> well, it should only be called by apport-bug after checking what should be used
<apachelogger> void ApportEvent::run()
<apachelogger> {
<apachelogger>     KToolInvocation::kdeinitExec("/usr/share/apport/apport-kde");
<apachelogger> }
<yofel> although that doesn't answer the notification issue ./
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> another fun thig
<apachelogger> once you got jockey to actually tell you that there is junk to be installed
<apachelogger> and you are like nah, that shit I do not want and click ignore
<apachelogger> apachelogger expects: shit exits and frees RAMz
<apachelogger> what happens: shit remains sitting around doing absolutely none and entirely nothing
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nothing is again the wrong word here
<apachelogger> make it s/nothing/eat the flipping RAM out of my flipping machine
<markey> any news wrt libMTP and Amarok?
<debfx> markey: what's wrong there?
<markey> debfx: 
<markey> -- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.
<markey> -- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.
<markey> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<markey>    * libmtp (1.0.0 or higher)  <http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/>
<markey>      Enable Support for portable media devices that use the media transfer protocol
<markey> we depend on >= 1.0.0
<JontheEchidna> we've had 1.0.2 since lucid
<markey> JontheEchidna: exactly
<markey> so why is it not found?
<JontheEchidna> and 1.0.3 in maverick
<debfx> markey: where does it say that?
<markey>     macro_log_feature( MTP_FOUND "libmtp" "Enable Support for portable media devices that use the media transfer protocol" "http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/" FALSE "1.0.0" "")
<markey> ^ the actual CMake check
<markey> debfx: 
<debfx> markey: have you installed libmtp-dev?
<markey> "-- Found MTP but version requirements not met"
<markey> of course ;)
<markey> I'm not that dumb
<shadeslayer> debfx: JontheEchidna i confirm this issue
<markey> we've been over this before
<shadeslayer> no idea why it doesnt pick it up
<markey> either our check is wrong, or the package has a bug
<JontheEchidna> works for the normal package builds: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56339087/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.amarok_2:2.3.2-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> markey: JontheEchidna IIRC that depend was just bumped
<shadeslayer> fro 0.0.3 to 1.0.0
<markey> correct
<shadeslayer> http://gitweb.kde.org/amarok/amarok.git/blobdiff/d1077c6bdc4fd6fe91147af86567e3c4a932cab2..e4e1f0d6066217386dd54373b2edcca97109004c:/CMakeLists.txt
<markey> I bumped it for Amarok 2.3.2
<markey> which is fine, as all distros have the lib
<shadeslayer> markey: oh 2.3.2 has that bump?
<markey> yes
<debfx> the buildds picked up libmtp just fine for amarok 2.3.2
<shadeslayer> ah.. now THAT makes it weird
<markey> (we asked the packagers before bumping)
<shadeslayer> debfx: thats whats amazing.. buildd's pick it up but not full blown installs
<markey> quick question: how is this program started:
<markey> i   googleearth-package                                                    - utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth                 
<markey> I can't figure it out
<shadeslayer> markey: dpkg -L googleearth-package
<shadeslayer> that will list out installed files
<shadeslayer> then you can check if theres a man page and go on from there :)
<markey> thanks
<markey> make-googleearth-package
<markey> Google Earth for GNU/Linux 5.2.1.1588
<markey> Unrecognized Google Earth version (use --force to build anyway)
<markey> hm
<markey> should I force it?
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ... never used it
<markey> kk
<shadeslayer> could lead to breakages .. cant say
<debfx> markey, shadeslayer: amarok detects libmtp just fine on my system (maverick)
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> debfx: what did you install? :D
<shadeslayer> and what cmake command?
<markey> Oo
<debfx> shadeslayer: no cmake parameters
 * markey is on Maverick too
<shadeslayer> :S
<debfx> does "pkg-config --atleast-version=1.0.0 libmtp" return 0 or 1?
<markey> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$HOME/kde -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull $HOME/kde/src/amarok
<markey> is what I use
<markey> debfx: returns nothing at all
<shadeslayer> i dont use any parameters as well
<debfx> markey: what's the exit code?
<shadeslayer> markey: oi
<markey> debfx: how to check?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<debfx> echo $?
<debfx> directly after the pkg-config command
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose kde supplies libmtp with their libs
<markey> mark@serenity:~/kde/build/amarok$ pkg-config --atleast-version=1.0.0 libmtp | echo $?
<markey> 0
<markey> is that correct?
<debfx> markey: pkg-config --atleast-version=1.0.0 libmtp ; echo $?
<markey> mark@serenity:~$ pkg-config --atleast-version=1.0.0 libmtp ; echo $?
<markey> 0
<debfx> markey: ok so pkg-config detects libmtp just fine
<debfx> you could add some debug message() calls to FindMtp.cmake to see where exactly it fails
<markey> I really don't get it...
<markey> yeah
<markey> it might be buggy
<markey> in fact I bet it is
<Mamarok> debfx: do you have an idea about it not finding libtag-extras?
<Mamarok> similar to libmtp, it finds 0.1 instead of 1.0.1, as if the first number can't be read
<debfx> Mamarok: no, it works fine for me
<Mamarok> it doesn't here, libtax-extras-dev is 1.0.1 but it doesn't find it
<Mamarok> libtags*
<debfx> Mamarok: could you pastebin the cmake output?
<Mamarok> debfx: http://pastebin.ca/1948930
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: can you pastebin the contents of /usr/lib/pkgconfig/taglib-extras.pc
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1948938
<shadeslayer> hmm.. that seems fine as well.... 
<debfx> Mamarok: what does "grep TAGLIB-EXTRASCONFIG_EXECUTABLE CMakeCache.txt" output?
<Mamarok> TAGLIB-EXTRASCONFIG_EXECUTABLE:FILEPATH=/home/myriam/kde/bin/taglib-extras-config
<Mamarok> but my env variables are set correctly
<Mamarok> wait, let me check something...
<Mamarok> maybe an old config I dragged over from the old settings
<debfx> Mamarok: maybe you also have old versions of libs in $HOME/kde
<debfx> ehh markey ↑
<Mamarok> yes, I erased the complete folder and are tring again now
<Mamarok> trying*
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw i have the libmtp issues from a clean build folder
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://pastebin.ca/1948949
<debfx> shadeslayer: try: grep MTP CMakeCache.txt
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501002/
<markey> debfx: I'm willing to bet our CMake check has a bug
<markey> will look later
<debfx> I found a difference in the cmake output
<debfx> shadeslayer's says:
<debfx> -- checking for module 'libmtp'
<debfx> --   found libmtp, version 1.0.3
<shadeslayer> debfx: ooh 
<shadeslayer> yours?
<debfx> mine is: -- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig
<shadeslayer> aha! i think thats a bug with CMakeLists then
<shadeslayer> see the newer findpkgconfig cant find the lib, but the older PKGCONFIG method can
<shadeslayer> markey: ^
<debfx> hmm there is /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake and /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake
<shadeslayer> or maybe im wrong :P
<markey> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> debfx: just a difference of copyright i think
<markey> got a patch for us?
<shadeslayer> nope :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501005/
<shadeslayer> markey: like i said, i *think* thats the issue
<shadeslayer> cant be sure
<markey> yeah
<markey> I'll test later
 * markey is still fighting with Distcc, can't get it to work properly
<markey> the docs are horrible :(
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so a package is in Maverick ( qoauth ) and needs porting to lucid, do i do a backport with : No change backport?
<eean> markey: where is libmtp.h located?
<markey> mark@serenity:/usr$ find -iname libmtp.h
<markey> ./include/libmtp.h
<eean> I guess the easy solution is to just through in some good defaults to the call for FIND_PATH and FIND_LIBRARY in the FindMTP.cmake
<eean> to just *throw
<eean> most cmake find modules do this
<eean> or throw in some message(STATUS into the FindMTP.cmake to see what is failing exactly, and go from there
<markey> what exactly is not working with our check? I lost track
<markey> (doing 5 things at the same time)
<eean> we don't know, why I suggested putting in some message(STATUS 
<eean> (or at least I don't know, entered this discussion late :P)
<markey> backlog is epic, want me to pastebin it?
<markey> debfx: shadeslayer: what solution would you suggest?
<eean> markey: well if its epic, I'd rather have a summary :)
<markey> [17:28] <debfx> hmm there is /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake and /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake
<markey> that help?
<eean> oh well makes it sound like it's a kubuntu problem not a problem in amarok's cmake
<shadeslayer> eean: i dont think so,  when amarok built in buildd it works fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude.. how do i delete my parent Widget completely and draw a new one?
<shadeslayer> the new one being a progress bar
<eean> shadeslayer:  well I volunteer to fix the findmtp.cmake if you find the problem (though finding the problem is 95% of the work)
<shadeslayer> eean: i agree, finding the issue is the more important task
<shadeslayer> eean: also debfx said that PKGCONFIG finds the lib
<shadeslayer> FindPkgConfig doesnt 
<eean> it works fine for me so I can't help there.
<shadeslayer> ok one sec ... lemme see
<shadeslayer> eean: ok so libmtp installs in /usr/lib
<shadeslayer> and usr/include ...
<eean> same here
<eean> just adding /usr/include to find_path and /usr/lib, /usr/lib64 to find_library would fix the problem likely
<eean> but perhaps its better to fix it the correct way :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0_o
<apachelogger> eean: is there a reason the volume slider in dragon is done via a dockwidget?
<shadeslayer> ok lemme rephrase it... id like to wipe out the entire widget and re draw a progressbar on it
<eean> I was having a crusade againist things popping out
<eean> what?
<apachelogger> eean: but qdockwidgets are ugly :P
<eean> agreed
<eean> I wouldn't be againist to another solution
<apachelogger> also it gives me a bit of a headache right now, since there is no sane way to get the target pos() without invoking a show
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also can you uploadz qoauth to lucid?
<apachelogger> eean: I would just stick the video and the slider in a layout and arbitarily add remove the slider
<shadeslayer> from PPA.. or do i have to go through SRU teamz
<eean> apachelogger: isn't that the same thing?
<shadeslayer> we need it to build choqok to enable tweeter for lucid
<apachelogger> eean: yes but without ugly qdockwidget frame ^^
<eean> is it really that bad?
<eean> just the frame?
<eean> I thought you didn't like how it worked :)
<apachelogger> eean: well, I am trying to add animations
<eean> ah
<eean> well
<eean> in that case
<apachelogger> thing is, for example for a position based bouncing I would require the pos() before it is actually shown
<apachelogger> and since the volume slider is at same height as the video video's pos().x() + video's height() == x of slider
<apachelogger> assuming that for dockwidgets would be ugly IMHO
<apachelogger> eean: also I am not sure a slider that heigh is a good thing TBH
<markey> any news eean?
<eean> on the libmtp issue? I don't have a problem so I can't work on it. :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: I'm going to add that patch to Qt
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh ok :)
<lex79> hope it's not too late ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> eean: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/dragon-volume-slider-animation.webm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: iterate over all children and deleteLater() them?
<shadeslayer> :S
 * shadeslayer feared that
<sheytan> apachelogger what app can open this? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cant i delete the entire layout?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: vlc :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure you can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> sheytan: a decent video player
<sheytan> shadeslayer isn't supported here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: layout()->deleteLater();
<shadeslayer> sheytan: played fine here :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could also delete it, but that generally is not a very advisable thing to do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if(process->state() == QProcess::Running)
<shadeslayer> layout->deleteLater(); 
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> layout()->deleteLater();
 * lex79 pushed qaptbatch translation in svn
<lex79> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /Work/Qzsync-build-desktop/../qzsync/widget.cpp:104: error: ‘((Widget*)this)->Widget::layout’ cannot be used as a function
<mbana> is there anything critical that needs fixing in the the ubuntu LTS that will be in the new release?
<shadeslayer> mbana: some stuff was marked as a security vulnerablility patches IIRC
<mbana> im just wondering which ver of ubuntu i should install
<mbana> i haven't updated in a while
<mbana> more than 2 years
<mbana> or ~1.5 years
<shadeslayer> mbana: well... newer versions are always encouraged
<shadeslayer> but if you install a LTS, its supported for 3 years
<lex79> apachelogger: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/merge_requests/2481 is right that we don't have the second file in the tarball (tests/auto/qtreeview/tst_qtreeview.cpp)  ?
<lex79> just a test I think
<lex79> ah,  it says "Unit test included"
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im going to sleep .. will check this out tomorrow
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh btw seen this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/linux_tree.png ?
<lex79> shadeslayer: I saw something like a long time ago, but this is better
<shadeslayer> i know :D
<lex79> :)
<lex79> It seems we have only a derivated, Ulteo
<sheytan> Quintasan shadeslayer http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/6756/pj512.png i think this one is ok
<sheytan> i can't make pink text on pink background :P
<sheytan> atleast not with glow
<shadeslayer> my eyes hurt from pinkiness :(
<shadeslayer> anyways .. its up to you guys :P
<shadeslayer> i had to dim my LCD by 2 steps before i could have a look :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer come on :D
<sheytan> This ins't so pink
<shadeslayer> hehehe....
<sheytan> it's more purple (or how it's called in english :D )
<shadeslayer> just saying :P
<sheytan> and well, if something is called 'neon' it doesn't have to be blue or black :P
 * sheytan doesn't like blue everywhere :P
<sheytan> it's getting boring :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: right.... well.. im going to sleep cya tmmrw
<sheytan> shadeslayer night
<CIA-116> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1179989 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/mainWindow.h tabs--
<CIA-116> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1179992 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/mainWindow.h formatting++
<CIA-116> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1179993 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/mainWindow.h use Q_DISABLE_COPY macro
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you shall not call members like functions of ancestors :P
 * apachelogger is going to bed too
<apachelogger> or so
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> screw sleep
<markey> wow, Qt Quick development is a breeze with Maverick :)
<markey> easy to install, and works fine in Qt Creator
 * markey toys around with the demos
 * apachelogger meant to check out qt quick for a while now
<ScottK> Riddell: The ubuntu-extras keyring was just seeded on Ubuntu Desktop.  We need to decide if we want to ship it or not.
<apachelogger> eean: how about quicking up the fullscreen controls in dragon?
 * apachelogger imagines something like VLC just hotter
<eean> quicking?
<eean> apachelogger: does that make sense in German? :D
<eean> but I guess you mean sprucing up
<apachelogger> I mean apply qt quick awesomeness
<eean> aaaaah
<apachelogger> surely we can archive greatness using QML for an overlay control
<eean> I kind of like using standard widgets
<eean> people aren't surprised by them
<apachelogger> but it is the ugly
<apachelogger> anyhow, even without QML I would ...
<apachelogger> put the bar to the bottom
<eean> is the next kde depending on 4.7? I didn't follow that k-c-d thread to the end
<apachelogger> give it a max width
<eean> why?
<apachelogger> put the volume slider inside
<apachelogger> eean: because about every other video player also has the bar at the bottom
<eean> do they?
<apachelogger> yup yup
<apachelogger> well, the big ones anyway, not sure about the phony linux competition
<markey> eean: I want to replace Amarok's Plasma stuff with Qt Quick, eventually
<apachelogger> anyone wiith totem around?
<markey> our Applets code is giant, and messy
<markey> hard to understand
<markey> and doesn't look that great
<apachelogger> markey: shouldnt the plasma kpart foo help with that?
<markey> Qt Quick looks smoother
<markey> apachelogger: maybe
<eean> markey: nothing stopping plasma widgets from using qt quick
<markey> apachelogger: but I've come to dislike Plasma for certain use cases
<markey> (like ours)
<markey> it's so freaking buggy :)
<apachelogger> that is what you get for reinventing everything using a graphicsview :P
<markey> who spent like 10 hours working around various Plasma bugs shortly before Amarok release?
<markey> <----
<markey> this guy
 * apachelogger hugs markey for that
<markey> :)
 * markey is listening to I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight by U2 on No Line On The Horizon [Amarok]
<eean> I wonder why video players have their bar at the bottom. everyone else puts it at the top.
<eean> a philosophy of dragon player is to look like a normal application
<eean> instead of some sort of hellion like winamp or WMP :)
<eean> apachelogger: look at itunes, it has it on the top and the bottom. :D http://wereviewsoftware.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/itunes-9-0-3-video-playing.jpg
<apachelogger> eean: that is because apple does not like to have fullscreens, that raises a whole lot of questions :P
<eean> how does that explain the two sets of controls?
<eean> anyways clearly itunes is nuts
<apachelogger> because other players have it at the bottom!!!
<eean> lol :)
<apachelogger> so apple thinks: go with the trend
<apachelogger> and apple thinks: obey the HIG
<apachelogger> and that is what comes out of it
<apachelogger> two controls
<apachelogger> actually I like that ^^
<eean> you're nuts :)
<apachelogger> no doubt
<eean> I dunno. if you get Celeste to tell me to put them at the bottom, I will. :)
<apachelogger> seele: please tell eean to put the video controls at the bottom
<eean> on e.V. stationary, and with a seal from a public notary.
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> I will just make my own video player
<eean> (not really :P)
<apachelogger> with pink QML
<apachelogger> and I shall call it ... flamingo
<eean> not "PONIES!!!"?
<apachelogger> I am sure fregl will be behind that project too
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> fregl: did we not want to name something else flamingo
<apachelogger> well... if the name is already taking it shall be called YouTube
 * apachelogger is not having ideas for good names and moves out for more vodka
<sheytan> apachelogger eean i think that they have controls on top and bottom cause the top onse are oryginaly itunes. The bottom are something like Kpart in this case quick time is embedded in itunes
<eean> and I guess they wouldn't want to walk to other side of Cupertino to ask them to fix that 
 * apachelogger certainly wouldnt
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> eean: you are looking at the wrong player anyway, QT is for video
<apachelogger> itunes is for everything but useful things :P
<eean> people buy movies with itunes don't they
<jjesse> because they are forced to
<jjesse> itunes sucks
<eean> and download video podcasts
<sheytan> yeah, they don't put itunes store into quick time
<eean> so I assume its as much a video player as anything
<sheytan> i think it has a video playback only for preview or music videos
<sheytan> anyway, if ppl buy a movie, they watch it in qucik time
<eean> so itunes launches quicktime?
<sheytan> in a way like kpart ( i thin)
<eean> well if its like a kpart, then its still itunes
<sheytan> eean it's like dolphin and konsole
<eean> I know what a kpart is :)
<sheytan> i mean you can use konsole kpart in dolphi
<sheytan> ok :)
<sheytan> well,  we will never now how itunes and quick time works, but if itunes has the same controls for video as qucik time, i think it works that way
<sheytan> and itunes doesn't display a shadow under the quick time cntrollers :D:D:D
<jussi> seems my usb mount manager is borked in maverick, clicking any of the actions does nothing... 
<lex79> ScottK: I uploaded qt4-x11, it's in the queue, diff is still pending
<lex79> ScottK: also, I saw ubiquity is still unapproved, it fixes an our critical bug
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> does any one know if there's a oxygen-transparent package for lucid?
<lex79> no there isn't
<lex79> neither for maverick
<sheytan> well, this will be marged to 4.6 :D
<lex79> I think so :)
<Malkavian_> I am using Kubuntu Maverick and when I write an Email and want to select some contacts from the address book, the address book shows me only tha last used addresses but the not real address book; is used to work fine in Lucid
<Malkavian_> using Kontakt
<Malkavian_> I have deleted tha last used addresses and now there is no entry in the address book anymore
<neversfelde> Malkavian_: please report bugs in launchpad or bugs.kde.org
<Malkavian_> I think Kontankt just deleted my address book
<neversfelde> we cannot take care of them, when they are only published here
<Malkavian_> is there any way to restore my address book?
<apachelogger> if I were butterfly...
<apachelogger> see, there is an a missing, I wonderhow that happened
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> Malkavian_: that depends on what your addressbook in particular was
<neversfelde> I never heard about Kontact deleting adressbooks, what is in ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc?
<Malkavian_> it was the contact list
<apachelogger> Malkavian_: the way kontact's new addressbook magic works is that it actually (mostly) does not store the data itself but just forms the central exchange point
<apachelogger> so the data may very well be in a file, such as indicated by neversfelde just now
<apachelogger> or in a folder for that matter
<apachelogger> (well, to say the truth it really stores the data, but its internal storage is mostly based on external ones ... such as a file, or a groupware sever for example)
<Malkavian_> in the .kde/share/apps/kabc/ folder there are some std.vcf_* files
 * apachelogger got popcorn stuck in his teeth -.-
<Malkavian_> my contact list worked just fine until I deleted the last used addresses; now there is no contact anymore in the contact list
<neversfelde> probably your contacts, we know nothing about your setup
<apachelogger> in any case
<Malkavian_> it is the default setup
<apachelogger> Malkavian_: please try #akonadi 
<apachelogger> those are the pros regarding that stuff, plus this channel is not really meant for support
<neversfelde> apachelogger: use dental floss
<apachelogger> nor do I think we are qualified to do support
<apachelogger> at least I am not ^^
<neversfelde> it helps :)
<neversfelde> well, me too
<lex79> popcorn are devil for teeth !
<apachelogger> ack
<neversfelde> sure, sugar always is
<lex79> Bratwurst is better, neversfelde right? :)
<apachelogger> rofl
<neversfelde> and I have to know my father is a dentis, my grandfather was and my brother is one, too
<lex79> omg
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> see
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> if neversfelde were a dentist
<Malkavian_> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> I would just have found my new dentist of choice
<apachelogger> but now, he goes off to do that law stuff things :P
<ScottK> lex79: qt4-x11 accepted.  The ubiquity changes are extensive enough I don't think I'm a qualified reviewer.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ubiquity
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> today I looked at its bug report page
<apachelogger> and 
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ...
<lex79> you should not do
<lex79> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> on that occasion I was wondering what a comparsion with konqueror would look like
<apachelogger> with codebase/report normalization of course
 * lex79 is adding some patches to -workspace, since we haven't enough
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> we need another close lookup on the patches we truely need
<apachelogger> I noticed that a couple of packages carry rather large .debian.tar.gzs
<neversfelde> apachelogger: hehe
<lex79> we need patches because we *have* to release on 10.10.10=42
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> dental floss helped \o/
<apachelogger> lex79: and others are trying to run a decent business
<apachelogger> fools 
<ulysses> When will we ban giovanni?
<apachelogger> what did he do now?
<lex79> apachelogger: you're right
<lex79> spam in ML
<ulysses> The only tragedy so far is that the ubuntu wiki lacks
<ulysses> 1) unregistered/anonymous editing
<ulysses> OMFG
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> ban him
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> I do not get threads in gmail
<ulysses> apachelogger: +1
<apachelogger> and I very much hate it when I do not get them threads
<apachelogger> and whatever the flipper he is  doing that there are no threads, I do not like it
<apachelogger> lex79: did you get the IAMSUPREME hammer yet?
<apachelogger> because I find the whole discussion pointless
<lex79> nope, too lazy
<apachelogger> help.ubuntu.com is what he wants and that is it
<lex79> he want help.kubuntu.com maybe
<lex79> +s
<apachelogger> then he needs to take that up with the canonical sysadmins
<apachelogger> for which there is a wonderful RT where they can ignore him...
<lex79> canonical sysadmon know that kubuntu exist?
<apachelogger> lex79: only on the day after jr's birthday and when some special planet alignment is the case
<lex79> lol
<neversfelde> rofl
<neversfelde> gn8
<apachelogger> nini neversfelde
<ulysses> we have one week to write this month's report
<seele> apachelogger: eean: can i get a screenshot (i dont even know what app youre talking about :)
<eean> seele: in a video player, should the play/pause and time slider be on the top or the bottom
<ulysses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/TeamReports
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot56.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot57.png
<apachelogger> in any case I would not have it span across the entire screen in fullscreen
<apachelogger> IMHO that looks sort of odd
<eean> I like the precision :)
<apachelogger> eean: yeah, but do you really appreciate it when you are in fullscreen already?
<eean> what do you mean?
<eean> the point of the toolbar in fullscreen is that you use it sometimes
<apachelogger> sure, but will you do precise jumping using it in fullscreen (taking into account that you would have had to switch to fullscreen before anyway)
<eean> sure, why not...
 * apachelogger only does jumping after initial loading ^^
<eean> I'm watching something in fullscreen
<eean> and want to skip somewhere
<apachelogger> did you actually every do that?
<eean> sure
<eean> and if I never did that
 * apachelogger never does ^^
<eean> there would be no point to the toolbar at all 
<apachelogger> eean: well, I only see it as progress indication in fullscreen really
<eean> ok, so now its precise progress indication :)
<apachelogger> there is no such thing :P
<apachelogger> also the precision is dependent on the screen width anyway
<eean> anyways this is all a tangent
<apachelogger> if you have a dual screen setup you have a super uberprecise timebar
<eean> I suspect that you want to use non-standard widgets with this less-then-all-the-way accross toolbar 
<eean> it doesn't fullscreen accross monitors :)
<apachelogger> eean: if they are twinned on X level I am sure it does as it would detect is as 1 display, no?
<eean> well it shouldn't
<apachelogger> hm
<eean> I guess you could probably set up dual monitors in such a way that KDE etc is completely unaware of it. but that would be broken.
<apachelogger> well, that is how you get super large screens is it not?
<apachelogger> (specifically made super large screens with crappy resolution aside)
<eean> dunno
<apachelogger> wellz
<eean> that's kind of out-of-scope for a desktop video player :)
<apachelogger> I just think KDE needs a pimped up video player
<eean> dragon player is supposed to be easy-to-use, not pimped up :)
<apachelogger> not more complex, but better looking
<eean> there are tons of pimped up players already
<apachelogger> eean: those are not mutually exclusive :P
<apachelogger> unless one goes for a degree of pimping such as VLC
<eean> they are very conflicting
<apachelogger> in which case one will of course have to trade easy-of-use for features no one needs ;)
<eean> VLC is pimp? VLC is just really complicated and cluttered :)
<apachelogger> VLC has theming :P
<apachelogger> for windows users that is the world
<eean> yike, well of course it does :)
<apachelogger> seeing as their OS is them craps with theming
<eean> what would I do without my Twilight-themed video player
<lex79> ScottK: kdebase and kdebase-workspace in queue
<lex79> ScottK: also this bug 648402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648402 in plasma-widget-cwp (Ubuntu) "Please sync plasma-widget-cwp 1.2.2-1 with Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648402
<lex79> ^that sync fix a bug in some locations in Italy, so I'd like to have the new version in Maverick
<ulysses> I will kill giovanni
<ulysses> Who wants to help me?
<lex79> rofl
<ulysses> for the sake of God, it's 2010, it can't be so difficult to reply a thread
<claydoh> ulysses: yup it obviously can
<ulysses> :(
<claydoh> then multiply that by how many lists he posts to
 * claydoh sighs
 * claydoh then sits down after a llooongs day at work to see the replies
<claydoh> o
<claydoh> m
<claydoh> g
 * ulysses wonders how easy to produce a Lokalize crash
<apachelogger> ulysses: lokalize is having pyth0rn inside so it is bound to be easy :P
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-19
<\sh> moins
<\sh> anyone experienced that banshee is not loading under latest kde in oneiric?
<valorie> hmm, have never used it
<valorie> what happens when you start it from the console?
<valorie> do you get error messages?
<\sh> valorie, it throws X errors, but no apport jumps in...
<\sh> valorie, well, actually it tells me that it throws X errors, but I don't see any...just the message
<valorie> it might help to run it "banshee --debug"
<valorie> without the quotes
<valorie> are you running it from krunner, or Konsole/yakuake/
<valorie> ?
<valorie> possibly you didn't install the debugging package either
<valorie> hard to say
<\sh> konsole...
<\sh> and yes..no debugging package...but it needs to be a kde problem, because on unity it works like a charm
<valorie> oops, we're in -devel
<valorie> this isn't a support channel
<valorie> I can fire up my netbook and install banshee and try though
<valorie> is there a bug filed yet?
<valorie> and have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<valorie> netbook is slow booting, but on......
<valorie> oh goodness, updates will take awhile
<valorie> guh, loads of ubuntucrap comes with banshee
<\sh> valorie, I didn't find one on LP...and #ubuntu is not my personal favorite for asking bug questions ;) 
<valorie> not ubuntu -- ubuntu+1
<valorie> which is for Oneiric only
<valorie> restart is nearly done....
<valorie> lil hamster peddling for her life
<valorie> hmmm, failed to load canberra gtk module
<valorie> and an sqlite error
<valorie> yakuake has gone nuts, hard to read.....
<valorie> !info conberra-gtk-module
<ubottu> Package conberra-gtk-module does not exist in natty
<valorie> !info conberra-gtk-module oneiric
<ubottu> Package conberra-gtk-module does not exist in oneiric
<\sh> !info libcanberra-gtk-module 
<Riddell> freeflying: congratulations
<ubottu> libcanberra-gtk-module (source: libcanberra): translates Gtk+ widgets signals to event sounds. In component main, is optional. Version 0.28-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 92 kB
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks :)
<valorie> in for a dime, in for a dollar
 * valorie installed libcanberra
<valorie> piffle, misspelled the query anyway
<valorie> ubottu, you are supposed to read my mind!
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> the outline loads
<valorie> \sh: if you file the bug, I'll comment on it
<\sh> valorie, will do when I switch back to KDE...need to work on real life crap right now
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/123337/
<valorie> I'm always around
<\sh> Caught an exception - System.ApplicationException: No support GNOME Settings Daemon could be reached. (in `Banshee.MultimediaKeys') <- I think this is the bugger in general
<valorie> lordy, I hope this isn't the systemsettings problem rearing its ugly head
<valorie> because I have no clue if that has a solution GNOME devels are willing to solve
<valorie> I never heard the outcome
<\sh> when amarok wouldn't be crashing I would have never tested banshee under kde ,-)
<valorie> amarok is crashing?
<valorie> I haven't heard of that happening in a long time
<valorie> please file bug reports, because that shouldn't happen
 * valorie builds it from source
<valorie> but I'll be testing the released version on that same netbook
<valorie> tomorrow, maybe
<CIA-130> [lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main] Jonathan Kolberg * 1424 * config.ini Fixed my feed
<afiestas> since network management guys are not making releases... I'm wondering what version is Kubuntu shipping?
<afiestas> at solid sprint I'd like to fix that situation (the release thing) but right now the last release is for NM0.8
<debfx> afiestas: we ship a snapshot of networkmangement from 2011-06-10
<bulldog98> debfx: is it possible that rekonq droped code form contributers (should I remove them form copyright if they are gone at all?)
<debfx> ScottK: which security issue isn't fixed in qt 4.7.4?
<debfx> bulldog98: yes, if you are sure that the code has been removed
<bulldog98> debfx: I’ve gone throug the licenccheck --verbose output and the were not present anymore
<debfx> I'd grep the source to be sure
<afiestas> debfx: quite old actually, there is a lot of movement int he 0.9 branch
<afiestas> though it is working just fine here
<bulldog98> they are gone debfx
<bulldog98> btw should I try to get my packaging into Debian?
<debfx> afiestas: it's a bit late to update it now
<debfx> bulldog98: what are you packaging? the latest beta?
<bulldog98> debfx: yes
<afiestas> debfx: I don't mean for the release, but somewhere after
<debfx> bulldog98: I usually don't upload rekonq betas to debian
<bulldog98> debfx: so we should wait for final
<bulldog98> but we can base upon the beta packaging
<debfx> yep
<bulldog98> since copyright nearly completly changed
<bulldog98> lots of files were relicenced
 * bulldog98 should create a diff and paste it
<debfx> afiestas: we can upload it to a ppa for oneiric but it doesn't qualify for a stable release update
<afiestas> I see, I will ask the NM team to check the version kubuntu is using and recommend possible backports
<afiestas> only critical stuff
<bulldog98> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/123355
<debfx> bulldog98: hasn't dont_set_app_as_parent.diff been merged upstream?
<bulldog98> debfx: it applyed with 6 out of 7 hunks
<bulldog98> so one part was not applyed
<debfx> afiestas: that would be great, bugfixes are of course always welcome :)
<afiestas> for next cicle in theory, we will be releasing when NM does
<debfx> bulldog98: the whole patch has been applied upstream: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=rekonq.git&a=commit&h=a957e857480a55b02e04ddff8e84b968462804f9
<bulldog98> debfx: ok then I’ll drop it
<bulldog98> debfx: diff cleaned up: http://paste.kde.org/123361
<bulldog98> debfx: and upstream is about to fix some licensing issues (namly the different licenses of the tests)
<bulldog98> and missing license for Messages.sh
<bulldog98> ScottK: I packaged the latest rekonq beta
<bulldog98> where to put it?
<bulldog98> latest diff to debian packaging http://paste.kde.org/123367
<ScottK> debfx: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=733119
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 733119 in vulnerability "CVE-2011-3194 qt buffer overflow in greyscale images" [Medium,New]
<ScottK> bulldog98: Not sure.  Are we switching to that?  At this point switching to a new upstream release seems risky.
<bulldog98> should I push it to experimental, so we can test it?
<ScottK> Sure.
<bulldog98> ScottK: should I call for regression test?
<debfx> ScottK: that patch doesn't apply at all to qt 4.7.4
<debfx> and it has been committed a year ago
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Thanks for checking it.
<ScottK> Sorry for the noise.
<ScottK> bulldog98: AIUI we have reqkonq working with the major things it should work with, so try and see what it has that'd make it important to update this late in the release cycle.
<bulldog98> ScottK: it fixed some problems with QtWebKit 2.2
<debfx> can't we cherry-pick those fixes?
<debfx> ScottK: so should I upload qt now or wait until after beta2?
<bulldog98> debfx: I’ll have a look into that
<allee> agateau: any news about .ui fixes for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/851160
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851160 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde keyboard: space to display variant name is too small" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> allee: I was gone when you came back :/
<Tonio_> I'm a dad !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> couldn't contribute back the past months, cause I had to help Amélie....
<Tonio_> new prorities, more important things....
<allee> Tonio_: contrags!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> http://temp.toniox.org/alais.jpg
<Tonio_> my little girl
<allee> cute
<Tonio_> the photo is also on facebook for those who want to leave a comment :)
<Tonio_> thanks allee  :)
<bulldog98> debfx: there are lots of bug fixes in the beta, should I cherry pick all? I would end up cherry-picking around 20 patches
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you happen to have Canonical USA office telephone number? I have to supply one with my visa application :/
<Quintasan> The webpage has only fax number
<allee> agateau: as I'm not a UI gui, would be a waste of time to teach me designer.  Maybe best you do the 'simple' fix yourself.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: congrats!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | TODO: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-flavor-kubuntu.html  | 4.7.1: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Congratulations to Tonio_ | 42k schools with Kubuntu: https://lwn.net/Articles/455972/
<agateau> allee: ok
<agateau> Tonio_: Congratulations! Welcome to a world where free time is a foreign word!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | 4.7.1: http://goo.gl/x6iOf | Congratulations to Tonio_ | 42k schools with Kubuntu: http://goo.gl/3M0G6
<apachelogger> agateau: lol
<Riddell> Quintasan: +1 781 761 9080
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks
<allee> agateau: don't frighten Tonio_ he'll realize soon enough :)
<debfx> Tonio_: congrats! :)
<agateau> Tonio_: he is gone too far already :)
<agateau> allee: ^
<debfx> bulldog98: no, only important bugfixes that are really reproducible on oneiric
<bulldog98> debfx: so I need to test every single bug?
<allee> he, he
<rbelem> ScottK, ping
<agateau> apachelogger: I have an untested layout fix for allee issue in ubiquity, can I send it to you?
<Tonio_> hehe agateau , I know already :)
<Tonio_> thanks everybody !
<apachelogger> agateau: maco or Riddell
<apachelogger> I cannot do stuff to ubiquity
<agateau> apachelogger: ok
<agateau> maco2: Riddell: anyone of you fancy testing a layout fix in Ubiquity? (bug 851160)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851160 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde keyboard: space to display variant name is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851160
 * agateau attaches the diff to the bug
<bulldog98> debfx: would you consider kde bug #237732 important?
<ubottu> KDE bug 237732 in general "Rekonq doesn't open links in current Virtual Desktop" [Wishlist,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237732
<bulldog98> hm wishlist so no
<rbelem> apachelogger, ScottK, do you think we can wait for active 1.0 release to push the role stach to the repos?
<rbelem> or is it better to leave them all in a ppa?
<bulldog98> kde bug #275155
<ubottu> KDE bug 275155 in general "Bookmarks in subfolders don't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275155
<rbelem> i'm sick of waiting and dont have nothing ready to use :-/
<apachelogger> rbelem: I think Quintasan will gladly work with you on a solution
<bulldog98> rbelem: pust that stuff to kubuntu-active
 * apachelogger has no idea when 1.0 is due
<bulldog98> apachelogger: october
<rbelem> apachelogger, probably will be during final freeze
<Quintasan> active this, active that
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you get runtime sorted while I had no internets?
<rbelem> bulldog98, i will push the stuff today to the kubuntu-active ppa
<rbelem> Quintasan, runtime will be merge to KDE/4.7 till october
<Quintasan> urgh then what we did was useless?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<Quintasan> :/
<rbelem> Quintasan, that's why i did not spend more time on that
<agateau> maco2: Riddell: actually I created a MR for the Ubiquity change: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/fix-keyboard-variant-combobox/+merge/76011
<Quintasan> That feeling when it turns out you were spending time on nothing
<debfx> bulldog98: yes, for example the second bug report says "This is a regression from 0.7.50" so that probably doesn't affect 0.7.0
<apachelogger> rbelem: as I see it we either stick to the PPA and have no tablet image for 11.10 or we try to squeeze it into the archive soonish and get an image
<Quintasan> VISA FORM Y U NO WORK
<rbelem> Quintasan, i thought they would merge runtime these days but they just merged kdelibs
<Quintasan> Have you belonged to, contributed to, or worked for any professional, social, or charitable organization? 
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you think we sould keep working to get the dual building on kde-runtime?
<Quintasan> Do I belong to any of these?
<apachelogger> screw dual building
<apachelogger> Quintasan: depends on the questions before and after that
<apachelogger> if you should answer yes then you have if not then you have not
<allee> bulldog98: Bug 237732 is IMHO opinion a usability nightmare. wishlist is british understatement
<apachelogger> :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237732 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "Automounted usb drives don't appear on desktop in KDE on ltsp thin clients" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237732
<rbelem> apachelogger, or just apply the patches toghether with all other patches?
<apachelogger> it is the silly form paradigm
<apachelogger> like when you have to check whether you are a terrorist or not
<apachelogger> who would go yes on that one exactly?
<Quintasan> Do you belong to a clan or tribe? Error 
<Quintasan> Are you serious?
<rbelem> apachelogger, that one is funny
<apachelogger> rbelem: that is what I wanted all along
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will to that then
<apachelogger> roger
 * apachelogger tries to figure out what kind of model he needs
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you think we will have 4.7.2?
<apachelogger> in updates
<apachelogger> not in final
<Quintasan> Have you ever ordered, incited, committed, assisted, or otherwise participated in genocide? Error 
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> see
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> form paradigm 
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki
<allee> err, should be kde bug  237732 not lp bug 
<ubottu> KDE bug 237732 in general "Rekonq doesn't open links in current Virtual Desktop" [Wishlist,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237732
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> ScottK: couldn’t we just use latest rekonq, final will be released soon too
<apachelogger> didn't I propose that weeks ago?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’d love to simply use the beta, because it easier(tm) and has some usibility improvements including use of kmessagewidget
<bulldog98> ScottK: this is the final beta, think of it as an rc
<apachelogger> you could remove a button and it would be a usability improvement for rekonq
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe you should talk to upstream about usibility then :P
<apachelogger> yeah, I have seen their code
<bulldog98> ScottK: also ssl security was improved, better view for the ssl certs
<Quintasan> Riddell, apachelogger: Do you think that putting Canonical as U.S. Point of Contact is a good idea or not? I have no idea what else to put there
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> Quintasan, i made that
<Quintasan> Goddamn those stupid questions
<rbelem> hahaha
<Quintasan> Are you a terrorist?
<Quintasan> HELL YEAH
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask marianna, surely she will know what to put as point of contact
<bulldog98> Quintasan: now you won’t get a visa :P
<rbelem> Quintasan, but it is better to not make jokes about that, they take that really serious
<Quintasan> I know, I know
<Quintasan> Why would anyone sane admit that they are?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: they think terrorists are stupid
<bulldog98> and you can trust them 
<bulldog98> that they’ll admit that they are terrorists
<bulldog98> which is complete nonsence
<rbelem> Quintasan, some brazilians were send back to brazil and have their visa revoked because of jokes related to the form
<Quintasan> lol
<rbelem> crazy, but this is the way the things work
<Quintasan> I wouldn't exactly put "work" there
<rbelem> Quintasan, i agree, but in brazilian bureaucracy there are even more stupid things
<Riddell> agateau: I'll download daily kubuntu and test your change
<agateau> Riddell: Thanks. Don't forget to try it in German!
<Riddell> ja
<bulldog98> agateau: what change?
<agateau> bulldog98: "keyboard variant" combobox is too small for German strings, see bug  851160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851160 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde keyboard: space to display variant name is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851160
<bulldog98> agateau: oh nice :), I can’t test it (bandwidth not sufficent)
<agateau> bulldog98: same here :/
<bulldog98> agateau: I’ve got 56 kbit/s down
<agateau> bulldog98: oh, that's really very little
<agateau> bulldog98: kudos to you for contributing to Kubuntu in this situation
 * bulldog98 knows that ~6-7h for downloading an iso
<agateau> I see
<agateau> it takes 1h and a half here
<bulldog98> agateau: and only think about uploading kdegames :( I needed 2.5 h for that)
<bulldog98> I hope I get a better connection until end of this year
<agateau> let's cross fingers for you, then!
<bulldog98> thx
<bulldog98> agateau: I’ll get fibre glass :)
<agateau> bulldog98: then I will be much slower than you!
<shadeslayer> \o
<bulldog98> agateau: yes. Thats at my parents house, but I’ll go for studying into a city (maybe I’ll use UMTS than)
<shadeslayer> agateau: need some ux advice :)
<agateau> shadeslayer: shoot
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes you have slower connection than :P
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://kshadeslayer.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/snapshot11.png << is that a good way to add a custom IM status
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> this http://i.imgur.com/Fa9Bn.png
<shadeslayer> ( you just enter a status in the line edit, hit enter, it gets added to to the drop down
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2011/09/18/woshibon-weekend/snapshot2/ << second part of that snapshot
<shadeslayer> i'm trying to figure out how to draw a small remove icon over my custom IM statuses when you hover over them in the 2nd implementation, can't quite figure out how to do that yet
 * agateau thinks about the two options
<agateau> shadeslayer: how do you define the status icon?
<shadeslayer> agateau: qvariantfromvalue(Tp::Presence::Available)
<shadeslayer> and then i map it to icons
<shadeslayer> similarly you have busy/away/DND
 * apachelogger uses nokia maps most of the time
<agateau> shadeslayer: I mean, if you enter the status text in a line edit, how does the user pick if it should show a green, red, or clock icon?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> agateau: actually, right now it behaves like GTal
<shadeslayer> *GTalk
<bulldog98> ScottK: should I backport ktorrent to natty or try out if it builds with older version?
<shadeslayer> you add a status, and both of them get added
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: worked much with models
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i would like to learn about them
<shadeslayer> also
<agateau> shadeslayer: both of them? I don't get it
<apachelogger> you are no help :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kevin is asking why we did not use KCalCore
<shadeslayer> agateau: used GTalk much? :P
<apachelogger> cause it is epic fat shit
<agateau> shadeslayer: never
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which kevin?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kevin Kramer
<apachelogger> cause it is epic fat shit
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> call
<apachelogger> also tell him that I should contact him for beer sometime the following weeks :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: I would go for http://kshadeslayer.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/snapshot11.png but get rid of the "Choose a custom status..." submenu. I would replace it with a separator and then a "Custom..." menu entry, which would show the custom message dialog 
<shadeslayer> agateau: right, so in GTalk, you have a single line edit, you add your status, and it gets added like this http://i.imgur.com/iPLV0.png
<agateau> shadeslayer: that's nice as well, but they did something which you did not: they reduced the number of status type to available, busy and offline
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, models, are you talking about programming models or models in real life :P
<shadeslayer> agateau: ah yes, if i implement that, all those other 'Away' and other statuses go away
<agateau> shadeslayer: I think this status grouping is a good idea
<shadeslayer> agateau: its just that my current implementation has 1 extra click that i'd like to get rid off :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: so when you click "Custom Message.." in GTalk the menu entry turns itself into a lineedit?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: class Catwalk : public QObject
<allee> agateau: Tested your .ui patch with a liveCD installation.  Works fine for me.  Thx a lot!!!   I've add an review comment too.
<shadeslayer> agateau: you get this : http://i.imgur.com/75MTF.png
<apachelogger> when will you people learn that I am too crazy to talk about one specific topic at one time?
<agateau> allee: great! thanks for testing!
<agateau> shadeslayer: what sucks a bit with their solution is that the only way to rm a custom status is to rm them all
<shadeslayer> agateau: yes, and i'm going to improve that bit, i'm going to have  nice 'x' or  '-' against the status
<shadeslayer> you click that and it gets removed
<agateau> shadeslayer: that sounds a bit too fancy imho
<shadeslayer> hahaha 
<agateau> shadeslayer: I mean managing your custom status is not something you do very often, it does not need to be exposed that much
<shadeslayer> agateau: thats what i thought when i designed the dialog thing
<shadeslayer> agateau: but don't you think IM statuses are much more ... realtime things?
<shadeslayer> its like when you update your facebook status
<shadeslayer> or your G+ status
<shadeslayer> one click and its done
<agateau> shadeslayer: to add an entry I agree, but maybe not to get rid of them
<shadeslayer> ok, any ideas for getting rid of entries? :P
<agateau> you could just replace the GTalk "Clear custom messages" entry with a "Edit Custom Messages..." dialog
<shadeslayer> i really don't want a 'Clear all entries' action
<agateau> there you can edit/add/rm them
<shadeslayer> ah, hmm
<agateau> and keep the "Custom Message..." one-click-like entries to add new messages
<agateau> Then you only need to modify the dialog a bit to allow for edition of whether a message is part of the "available" or the "away" group
<shadeslayer> actually, there's no point of a away group, we're going to have a auto away feature that will use your current presence status 
<shadeslayer> so you can just set the time out, and it'll autoaway after that time out
<Riddell> agateau: merged!
<agateau> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> agateau: good thing it worked really else I'd be stuck with this silly german keyboard layout
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<agateau> shadeslayer: you may want to say in your away status that you are on the phone, or having lunch or something like that. Doesn't this make sense?
<agateau> shadeslayer: but sure, autoaway is a nice feature
<shadeslayer> h,,
<shadeslayer> hmm, true that
<agateau> shadeslayer: I mean, both features are useful, and do not conflict
<agateau> shadeslayer: it seems ichat is doing something very similar to what I suggest :) http://www.ralphjohns.co.uk/versions/ichat3/ichat3pics/StatusMessages/iChat3StatusMessagesIndex.html
<shadeslayer> agateau: its just i feel that drop down thing is cluttered
<shadeslayer> hmm
<agateau> shadeslayer: I think it would look less cluttered if you get rid of the submenu and use only one icon per status type (available, away, invisible|off)
<shadeslayer> agateau: adium in OS X does what the screenshot on my blog shows
<agateau> shadeslayer: the submenu you mean?
<shadeslayer> the dialog, it doesn't do the submenu thing
<agateau> shadeslayer: so it's like ichat then
<shadeslayer> i haven't used iChat, so dunno :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: check the link I posted a few minutes ago
<shadeslayer> right, saw that
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wordpress does not offer more than 3 conversations when replying ?
<shadeslayer> in the comment section i mean
<apachelogger> configurable
<shadeslayer> madness
<rbelem> shadeslayer, apachelogger, do you know how enable the packages to build using the -nc flag?
<rbelem> when using dh7
<rbelem> ScottK, ^
<bulldog98> yofel: are you working on kde-workspace backport?
<bulldog98> what to do about following error in pbuilder? pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: kde-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.6) which is a virtual package.
<debfx> fabo: you've changed the icecc sync request to 0.9.7-4 but that doesn't seem to be uploaded
<fabo> debfx: rah :/ uploaded now
<debfx> thansk :)
 * bulldog98 needs a new icecc version :)
<debfx> markey_nokialyze: how do I add applets in amarok after I've removed all?
<debfx> the configure button isn't displayed anymore
<yofel> bulldog98: got the PPA in your pbuilder sources?
<bulldog98> yep
<yofel> bulldog98: and yes, I'll do workspace later today, needs newer python packages
<bulldog98> so it might depend on that, I’ll continue with something else
<yofel> bulldog98: see depgraph for what doesn't need workspace
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah :)
<bulldog98> but first I want to do a bit of kubuntu-dev-tools coding
<bulldog98> apachelogger: btw should I merge in the stuff I created?
<apachelogger> sure
<bulldog98> Me’ll do that
<bulldog98> after I added an other thing to it
<bulldog98> I also suggest doing an daily build of it in ninjas ppa
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how can I remove an \n for a ruby string? and test for it?
<bulldog98> Riddell: is it possible to change the location to which a bzr checkout points?
<yofel> bulldog98: bzr unbind, bzr bind <new branch at lp>
<bulldog98> yofel: thx
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> bzr switch is similar for  branches
<bulldog98> ok
<CIA-130> [lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk] Jonathan Kolberg * 134 * (3 files in 2 dirs) Updated kgetsource and made zsh completion better
<apachelogger> I think my name server went kaput
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you run a nameserver?
<apachelogger> sure, how else would I remember all the names?
<Riddell> apachelogger: wise man says "responsibility is a challenge, challenge builds self, but running your own nameserver is just masochism"
<ScottK> Riddell: Definitely.  Running a nameserver is a job best left for experts.
<apachelogger> wise man must be jealous
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> superhack alert
<bulldog98> apachelogger: whot superhack?
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you have an idea to make dpkg-buildpackage -nc work with dh7?
<apachelogger> uds-qml
<apachelogger> rbelem: why would it not be workign with dh7
<apachelogger> ?
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, it does not build the package again if you make a change to the code
<rbelem> i dont know why
<apachelogger> well yeah, that is what no clean implies :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: please paste an ls debian
<rbelem> oki
 * bulldog98 is now merging kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> there is probably some file by which dh decides whether it needs to run install (and install will trigger a new cmake run and make)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: if you break it you buy it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it’s not broken
<bulldog98> how can i trunkate local modification in bzr?
<allee> bulldog98: bzr revert
<bulldog98> allee: thx
<bulldog98> Riddell: would you add that to the dolphin plugin?
<Riddell> hmm, could do, although I'm worried about adding too much to the plugin because the UI is just a long context menu which will get longer
<allee> Riddell: (In)famous   'More ...'   submenu ;)
<bulldog98> Riddell: or make it configurable, what you display as options
<bulldog98> some checkboxes and option and a possibility to restore a default
<bulldog98> checkbox revert \n checkbox merge …
<bulldog98> agateau: ^ better idea?
 * agateau reads
<allee> bulldog98: I would compare how svn, mercuriel, git handle it.  And as step one do the same.
<allee> the xxx dolphin plugins do it
<agateau> bulldog98: having checkboxes to decide whether menu items should be shown sounds a bit tedious to use
<bulldog98> allee: I miss some options for the git plugin
<agateau> as allee said, would be good to have a look at what the other plugins do
<bulldog98> agateau: was the first thing that came into my mind
<bulldog98> agateau: but they are to limited
 * bulldog98 needs options more of them
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 119 * (17 files in 4 dirs) Merged in lp:~bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<Riddell> I suspect the other plugins don't have a "revert" option, since I mostly copied the other plugins to make the bazaar one
<shadeslayer> yofel: any news on the digikam merge btw?
<yofel> shadeslayer: er no, had to fix my dads PC today (which started with buying a new mainboard...) and some other things. Now I'm doing workspace, I'll take a look in a few mins
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> "2011-09-19 14:16:27 INFO    Removing candidates:
<shadeslayer> 2011-09-19 14:16:27 INFO        kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts 11.04ubuntu1 in oneiric"
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> heh
<bambee> evening
<debfx> ScottK: qtwebkit is waiting for approval
<bulldog98> bambee: hi
<yofel> bah, python-qt4 wants newer python-dbus :S
<bulldog98> agateau: could you have a look to http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/ksm_error.png ?
<bulldog98> still copying
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw why isn’t the qbzr stuff a child window of dolphin
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 120 * bin/kgetsource Made the autoguessing of the version working use kgetsource PACKAGE to get the latest stable Version
<bulldog98> agateau: could you have a look to http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/ksm_error.png ?
<agateau> bulldog98: what should I look at?
<agateau> Ah "abbrechen" probably
<bulldog98> the string is overlapping
<bulldog98> it’s part of kde-workspace
<claydoh> anyone else having problems logging into google accounts with the updated rekonq?
<bulldog98> and I want to know how I can fix that
<agateau> bulldog98: look in the source :)
<bulldog98> claydoh: what version do you use
<bulldog98> agateau: did that, but I don’t know why it happens and apachelogger neither
<Riddell> bulldog98: qbzr has no option for --attach <WinID>, this is because it's Qt and pure Qt has no equivalent of KWindowSystem.setMainWindow()
<agateau> bulldog98: you need to discover which Plasma widget is used, and then fix it
<bulldog98> at least I under stood him so
<agateau> bulldog98: I need to go right now
<claydoh> the one from experimental 0.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<agateau> bulldog98: can we talk about this tomorrow?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I told you why it fails
<bulldog98> agateau: yes
<apachelogger> also it should still be done in qml
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe
<apachelogger> the code for the shutdown is a classic case of OMGWIDGETS
 * agateau agrees with apachelogger
<agateau> ok, see you tomorrow
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if you point me to something exept nokia docs for qml, I’ll do it
<bulldog98> by
<apachelogger> what is wrong with the qt docs?
<claydoh> bulldog98: I have no idea if this was an issue in the regular version in oneiric
 * apachelogger spends half his day in the qtcreator help tab
<bulldog98> claydoh: hm I can login to my google account
<claydoh> odd I seldom use rekonq will dig and see
<bulldog98> apachelogger: should clone his qt experience and place it into my head
<bulldog98> apachelogger: uds-qml is in your scratch, isn’t it?
<claydoh> odd I seldom use rekonq will dig and see
<claydoh> heh sorry
 * yofel tries to dig up natty pyth0rn packaging of KDE stuff
<yofel> this is totally un-backportable
<bulldog98> yofel: yep
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yes
<apachelogger> bulldog98: it aint code you want to learn qml from though :P
<bulldog98> it’s kind of an total mess
<bulldog98> apachelogger: then point me to proper code :P
<apachelogger> qt docs
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I already read them and I still don’t know who to write qml and use it in an c++ app
<apachelogger> why dont you start with writing the qml for starters?!
<apachelogger> baby steps
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ? things like hello world?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the shutdown dialog
<yofel> ScottK: do you know what exactly '--no-dbg-cleaning' does for dh_python2?
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> It doesn't remove pure python files from the -dbg package.
<yofel> hm, what's going to break if I remove that?
<ScottK> Non-working dbg package.
<ScottK> If you look at the previous revision of the package you can see the horrible back (but working) workaround.
<yofel> ok, thanks
 * apachelogger tests new uds-qml
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how could I test changes for ksmserver with out loging out and in again?
<apachelogger> xephyr
<ScottK> debfx: What testing has it had?
<ScottK> yofel: BTW, for python-dbus, python-qt4, and some others they share a namespace, so they all need to be either dh_python2 or python-support.  You can't mix them.
<debfx> ScottK: I've checked that it fixes the amarok crash and did some basic rekonq testing
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> debfx: fabo is packaging 2.2.0rc1 right now.  Why week 36 and not the rc?
<debfx> ScottK: week36 is the RC
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Any reason not to call it that?
<ScottK> (not that it really matters)
<ScottK> Accepted in any case.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: off topic, have you looked at this documentary called "Waiting for superman"
<ScottK> No
<shadeslayer> Ah, its about the American Public school system, i really suggest watching it :)
<ScottK> If it's going to tell me the system is complete crap, I don't need a documentary for that.
<shadeslayer> thats, what it does for the first 45 minutes :P
<debfx> ScottK: I didn't want to change the version scheme (in case we need to change back to weekly)
<ScottK> OK.  Makes sense.
<ScottK> debfx: Would you please look at Bug 853841 - Seems like it might be related to your last round of changeds.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 853841 in quassel (Ubuntu) "quassel-core fails to install due to missing /etc/init.d/quasslcore script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853841
<debfx> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks for looking into quassel.
<ScottK> micahg: Did you get a chance to look at kdesdk over the weekend?
<micahg> ScottK: unfortunately not, will try tonight
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<micahg> ScottK: is it actually on an image?
<ScottK> I think it has binaries on the dvd.
<ScottK> micahg: Yes, it's on the dvd.
<debfx> ScottK: no problem, after all I've introduced that bug ;)
<debfx> are we even going to release powerpc images?
<ScottK> If someone turns up that can test them.
<ScottK> But it's the only FTBFS in the Kubuntu packageset, so the completionist in me wants it fixed regardless.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/5ctus.png :P
<shadeslayer> is it pron?
<shadeslayer> no 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks nice nevertheless :P
<shadeslayer> is that using our parser?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> did I mention that quickuds will have phonon integration
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: workaround?
<apachelogger> so it can actually ply prn
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw the parser now uses qsharedpointer
 * shadeslayer checks
<bambee> nokia smartphones <3
 * shadeslayer needs to revise his cute pointers
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * apachelogger needs to fix up his qmake a bit
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> you broke my app
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> now to test it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you please move that app somewhere?
<apachelogger> it is spitting all over sane source layout :P
<shadeslayer> like where?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> seperate repo for all I care :P
<shadeslayer> its just a app to test the library
<apachelogger> which is in the same pro as the lib so both will get built for no good reason
<shadeslayer> hmm, right ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i need to keep !isEmpty(LIBQCALPARSER_STATIC) {
<shadeslayer>     CONFIG += staticlib
<shadeslayer> }
<shadeslayer> or can that go as well
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you think is ok to remove kdelibs/experimental/kactivites from the KDE/4.7 repos?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: away with it
<apachelogger> aint working anyway
<apachelogger> plus I am not using sub projects
<apachelogger> that makes qtcreator get a major headache
<rbelem> apachelogger, since it is in its own tree
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll write tests for it tomorrow
<apachelogger> rbelem: I do not follow... KDE 4.7 was released with it, so it should definitely not be removed at this point
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: groovy
<apachelogger> qtest ftw
<shadeslayer> yeah, i've never written a test, and this looks like the perfect oppurtunity to learn ;)
<shadeslayer> small library that i'm familar with ...
<apachelogger> righto
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: test app is gone
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: important question
<apachelogger> what to call the app?
<shadeslayer> app?
<shadeslayer> oh the qml app
<shadeslayer> no fricking idea
<shadeslayer> QMLUDSCal xD
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I was thinking QuickUDS but that is a bit silly
<apachelogger> so I am tending towards UDS
<apachelogger> binary all lower
<shadeslayer> qUDS? :P
<shadeslayer> and pronounce it as, "Q-Dee-Ess"
<apachelogger> wouldnt that be the Qt Dev Days?
<apachelogger> confuse me some more will you
<shadeslayer> aw, you saw my hidden intentions :(
<DWonderly> :D
<shadeslayer> hey DWonderly
<DWonderly> Hiya
<DWonderly> I should prolly go back to my known nick shouldn't I...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how can I install http://i.imgur.com/5ctus.png on my N8?
<apachelogger> you haz n8?
<apachelogger> friend, you just became developer of the uds app :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: haha, I am pulling dirty shit here .... I am simply adding your instructions to my pro :P
<apachelogger> build it as part of the app
<apachelogger> scary shit that is
<shadeslayer> heh
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes I have, how to install now?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: installing involves pulling out hair and the likes :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: no prob I have more than enought hairs :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: where is the code?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/uds-qml
<shadeslayer> and git@github.com:shadeslayer/libqcalparser.git
<apachelogger> bulldog98: WIP
<apachelogger> bulldog98: get qt sdk
<bulldog98> apachelogger: me used kde 4.0 as productive, so have no fear
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I meant the repos are not what I have here
 * apachelogger is reshuffeling code all day long
<shadeslayer> i have to go learn MATLAB now
<shadeslayer> -.-
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm I’ll need atleast 3h to get sdk so you can do all kind of stuff you want with the repro until then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz dont kill yourself
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: stop using propritary stuff
<apachelogger> bulldog98: actually I am just about done :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't worry, i survived python, this can't be half as bad
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i said studying, i woP
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: python is easy if you get used to it
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> *i said studying, i don't actually use MATLAB
<shadeslayer> i just rote learn the programs, enough to get by in the shitty exam
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: you should fix that, you need to convince your prof of open source :)
<shadeslayer> infact, someone just told me we have a exam in the morning :P
<shadeslayer> can't
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: that would involve going to the university and getting the course changed
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i couldn't get them to use a sane compiler, do you think they'll listen to me now ? :P
<shadeslayer> they use the Borland Compiler from the 90's
<shadeslayer> the one with the blue ide and such
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: what the * is tha legal to use shit like that
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: alot of the students believe real world applications are written using that compiler
<bulldog98> lol
<bulldog98> I think most app are compiled with gcc or the visual studio one
<shadeslayer> infact, i had a interviewer ask me what telnet was, and i kept laughing for the next 5 minutes
<bulldog98> lol
<apachelogger> bulldog98: depends a lot on what you define as app
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: did you told him that it’s outdated?
<apachelogger> there also is java
<apachelogger> and .net
<apachelogger> and more java
<apachelogger> also java
<apachelogger> flash actually too
<apachelogger> or whatever the adobe stuff is
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok I mean C++ and C stuff
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i told him its legacy and that people use ssh now
<shadeslayer> adobe air
<bulldog98> and the hardware code
<apachelogger> actually I think there is still plenty of software that is deployed with borland
<apachelogger> but yeah msvc is on the rise
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: that would be VHDL
<shadeslayer> i actually managed to learn some VHDL without my brain imploding ....
<bulldog98> !search VHDL
<ubottu> Found: 
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: signed adder in vhdl : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vhdl_signed_adder.png
<shadeslayer> and then there's ASM :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/123961/
<apachelogger> good luck reading that
<bulldog98> ok
<shadeslayer> #else // !Q_WS_MAEMO_6 && !Q_WS_MAEMO_5 whut?
<shadeslayer> oh, ok, understood
<bulldog98> nice code :)
 * bulldog98 needs ~8h to download the sdk, so apachelogger I’ll test that tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have fun reading http://paste.kde.org/123979
<apachelogger> glib
<apachelogger> fail
<apachelogger> not reading
<apachelogger> kthxbai
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> the header looks relatively simple :P
<shadeslayer> anyway, back to matlab
<apachelogger> bulldog98, shadeslayer: to build get the repo, run ./repo-update, fire up qtcreator and deploy away
<apachelogger> (libqcal is not built into the binary itself)
<apachelogger> s/not/now
<shadeslayer> aw crap, i was in stable KDE a couple of minutes ago
<shadeslayer> i could have tested it then
<apachelogger> or rather fixed it :P
<apachelogger> I am reasonable sure that the desktop ui is broken beyond repair
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/123979
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/123979
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> :-1: error: No rule to make target `src/qcalparser.cpp', needed by `qcalparser.o'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> sec
 * apachelogger is new to git submodules
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pull and run repo-update again
<shadeslayer> works
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> so git submodules actually lock on a particular commit hash
<shadeslayer> file:///home/shadeslayer/kde/uds-build-desktop-Qt_in_PATH_Debug/qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml:1:1: module "QtQuick" version 1.1 is not installed 
<shadeslayer>      import QtQuick 1.1 
<shadeslayer>      ^ 
<shadeslayer> as expected
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm in neon
<apachelogger> if you want to work on desktop you'll need to switch something in the main.cpp
<apachelogger> I think
<shadeslayer> so, won't work
<apachelogger>         #else
<apachelogger>             QLatin1String("qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml")
<apachelogger> instead of uds use desktop there
<shadeslayer> neon does not have declrative stuff i think
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> code for that is in qml/desktop/
<apachelogger> which does not need to depend on qtquick 1.1 and is likely broken in more fun ways ^^
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> huh weird
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it might be using 1.1
<shadeslayer> file:///home/shadeslayer/kde/uds-build-desktop-Qt_in_PATH_Debug/qml/ubuntudevelopersummit/main.qml:1:1: module "QtQuick" version 1.1 is not installed 
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh?
<shadeslayer>             MDeclarativeCache::applicationDirPath() % QLatin1Literal("/../qml/desktop/main.qml")
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> wrong!
<shadeslayer> wrong place
<shadeslayer> well, it starts
<shadeslayer> but i get nothingness
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> broken
<apachelogger> since I changed everything around
<shadeslayer> he
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> oh lord
<apachelogger> that is *all* different
<apachelogger> makes no sense whatsoever
<shadeslayer> i'll write tests for the library and fix the Desktop app then
<shadeslayer>             console.debug("nu model")
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> fixing it is easy
<shadeslayer> for you it is
<apachelogger> there is a context provided object called mainCalendar
<shadeslayer> i know very little QML
<apachelogger> it has a property sessionModel which is the model for the view
<apachelogger> the entries can be accessed via 'summary' 'description' and the like (See uds or symbian code for that)
<apachelogger> to update the modules either call update() with the ical path on mainCalendar or updateFromCache()
<apachelogger> latter only works after former was run once
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> there is also userCalendar which is just like mainCalendar except it can be used to retrieve the user's specific calendar
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> (again see uds code for how that works)
<shadeslayer> nice
<apachelogger> incidentially enough there was a catwalk class earlier
<apachelogger> and I am thinking about reviving it instead of the two managers ^^
<shadeslayer> i'll bbiab
<apachelogger> like you could totally do with one catwalk and two models ^^
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 121 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) Made zsh a recomend and added copyright and changes to changelog
 * bambee watchs "match point" for the third time... scarlett johansson is just.... perfect <3
 * bulldog98 goes to bed and lets the pc download QtSDK
<bulldog98> btw why don’t we have everything in our repros?
<shadeslayer> we ... don't ? 
<yofel> shadeslayer: your digikam merge looks fine as far as I see.
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll push to packagers then, and you can upload it
<shadeslayer> or you can merge and upload
<shadeslayer> because i'm pretty sleepy now, and i'll probably do something wrong
<yofel> shadeslayer: got the package somewhere in a PPA?
<shadeslayer> nope, built it locally
<debfx> please don't upload digikam with all those library packages
<debfx> especially not without overriding the version of the binary packages as digikam version != library versions
 * yofel just wanted to see if it works
<shadeslayer> i installed it in a chroot and it installed fine
<debfx> ScottK: has there been a decision about bluedevil 1.2?
<ScottK> debfx: I'd say go for it.
<ScottK> The reasons I said to hold have have been addressed in 1.2.1.
<ScottK> afiestas will be sad if we don't.
<afiestas> Well, I will maintain 1.1 for one more year
<afiestas> but yeah, the 1.2 changelog is quite interesting to make an exception imho
<afiestas> and of course you knwo that any problem will be fixed within a week or so
<debfx> afiestas: you said something about a libbluedevil patch? do we need to cherry-pick that one?
<debfx> ah
<debfx> afiestas: nevermind, I've read your kubuntu-devel post
<apachelogger> debfx: it is in .1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you be famous http://i.imgur.com/nWmt8.png
<debfx> apachelogger: is there a new libbluedevil release or are you mixing up bludevil with libbluedevil?
<apachelogger> I do not compute the question
<apachelogger> debfx: there is a patchy for libbluedevil
<apachelogger> and there is pletny of patchy for bluedevil which turned into bluedevil 1.2.1
<debfx> oh whatever, I'll package bluedevil 1.2.1 and add the libbluedevil patch
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<debfx> ScottK: I've uploaded both
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> bulldog98, shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/RaqVr.png http://i.imgur.com/ZpSqi.png http://i.imgur.com/TMFR3.png
<apachelogger> makig UIs with qt quick is fun
<apachelogger> (except for the dreadful flickable element brrrrr)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Msoym.png
<BarkingFish> Morning all.  Anyone know what's happened to Dolphin in the latest round of updates?  A function that I used to have available has vanished, and I'm desperate to get it back again if I can.
<BarkingFish> When you right click on a file, you can still cut / copy / paste - but there used to be a facility for Copy to... with submenus, or Move to..., again with submenus for selecting where.
<BarkingFish> If I still have it, I'll be danged if I can find it.
<claydoh> BarkingFish: you set that in its settings under general >> context menu
<claydoh> oops this should be in #kubuntu for support
<BarkingFish> ah.  I never had to do that on the previous version of Dolphin, claydoh - I can only assume the new version disables it by default.
<BarkingFish> Sorted.  Would this be something KDE have switched off by default, or does it default to that in our package of it?
<claydoh> don't think its ever been default - I have always have to set it, though I usually keep my kde settings backed up and restore those so I don't usually have to
<claydoh> iirc most of our settings sre kde defaults
<BarkingFish> claydoh - I never had to enable it in my last version of Dolphin, it was there by default from a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.04
<BarkingFish> I only installed 11.04 on this machine a week ago.
<claydoh> dunno,. i always have to set it, but as I said, I normally restore my kde settings in a fresh install
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-20
<micahg> rekonq is the default browser in maverick+, right?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> :(
<ScottK> Why?
<micahg> well, just tested my qt4-x11 update on maverick and rekonq crashed
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> It may have done that before.
<ScottK> First set of Kubuntu candidate images up for Beta 2 testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20110920.6/
 * micahg wonders how a default browser could be released with a segfault
<ScottK> shadeslayer was busy with exams, IIRC.
<ScottK> Actually, IDK, as I almost never use it.
 * micahg downgrades to release version to see
<micahg> dang, it does segfault with the release version :(
 * micahg switches to konqueror
<valorie> ScottK: I brought my netbook which was running beta, up to date last night
<valorie> if I run another set up updates, is that the equiv. of the Beta 2/rc ?
<ScottK> Yes
<valorie> cool
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: how to compile uds-qml for symbian on my mashine?
<bambee> morning
<apachelogger> bulldog98: qt creator
<apachelogger> also you'll need to remote compile via nokia, as I do not think there is a symbian toolchain on linux
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes that’s what I found out until now, but how can I get an account to use that?
<apachelogger> register at developer.nokia.com
<bulldog98> apachelogger: where is the button to do so, or am I blind?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: https://www.developer.nokia.com/Profile/Join.xhtml?locale=en
<bulldog98> apachelogger: thx
<venu> hi everyone.i want to create a new option in my kubuntu right-click menu.How shld i write a .desktop file to do this?
<bulldog98> venu: this is the developer channel please ask questions for support in #kubuntu
<venu> bulldog98: thanx
<apachelogger> actually that belongs even less in there than in here :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what I always find surprising is how much rekonq can crash with such a tiny code base
<yofel> well, if you add qtwebkit to that you can enough crash potential ^^
<yofel> *can get
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you please accept https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-coding https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-postponeds https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> yofel: except most crashes I get are not in qtwebkit but rekonq
<yofel> ah, mine are usually in qtwebkit
<yofel> so I hope it becomes actually usable with the rc
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> on oneiric?
<apachelogger> maybe we should push a new rekonq in? :P
<yofel> that too ^^
<apachelogger> bulldog98: how are settings usually presented on symbian^3?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: nokia apps use a popup list
<apachelogger> video would be good
<apachelogger> interestingly enough the harmattan components are not half bad compared to the symbian ones
<apachelogger> on harmattan you can at least get a settings dialog that looks like the others ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but even the nokia one are not consitent, so simply do one
<apachelogger> bulldog98: well, whatever seems most useful I want
<apachelogger> that said... the symbian UX guidelines suggest a wizard like dialog
<bulldog98> e.g. Store uses a tab for that, player uses a popup, …
<apachelogger> except there is no such thing in the qt components
<apachelogger> + it would be jolly ard to build such a wizard without cpp
<apachelogger> utter fail
<apachelogger> it is like statusbar notifications on harmattan .. you simply cannot trigger them
<apachelogger> although for harmattan that is a design flaw from meego
<Quintasan_> fml
<Quintasan_> I'm ill :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: soft kitty warm kitty littel ball of fur sleepy kitty happy kitty purr purr purr
<apachelogger> who wants to do the uds app for android?
<nigelb> I thought there already was one.
<apachelogger> as with so many things apacheloggerware is superior
<nigelb> summit exposes a read-only API now, if it helps anyone who wants to build an app.
<apachelogger> also it is written in qt
<apachelogger> using throw away UIs
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> writing a ui takes like an hour or so
<apachelogger> nigelb: oh oh oh
<apachelogger> nigelb: tell me more pretty please
<nigelb> apachelogger: sec, let me find docs :-)
<nigelb> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/rest-api/+merge/75859
<nigelb> If you want pretty docs, poke me ~4 hours and I'll sit down and write it :)
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all the work for nothing :P
<apachelogger> nigelb: if you had mentioned this last week ... shadeslayer wrote an ical parser :S
<nigelb> apachelogger: haha
<nigelb> apachelogger: Talk to us!
<nigelb> Let us just help you folks :-)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do not think a full switch to the API is much to go for at this point
 * apachelogger does not care to implement persistent storage using sql
<apachelogger> every time someone writes a line of sql a kitten dies somewhere on planet earth :(
<apachelogger> nigelb: something about the api feels fishy TBH
<nigelb> apachelogger: what feels fishy?
<apachelogger> not sure
<nigelb> Its a thin wrapper
<apachelogger> perhaps the fact that oen has to use query params
<apachelogger> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/room/?summit=6
<nigelb> Yeah, its not a "solid" API
<apachelogger> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/summit/6/room would seem much intuitive
<nigelb> Sure, slowly :-)
<apachelogger> why? it does exactly the same internally
<nigelb> Ther's going to be a summit session at UDS
<nigelb> Go there and tell what you want
<apachelogger> on http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/summit/6/room you'd then apply your query
<nigelb> I'll try to be there remotely as well
<apachelogger> so you drilled down from a list of summits to one specific summit's room and then only want rooms that host tracks of "foo"
<apachelogger> nigelb: not coming to orlando? :(
<nigelb> apachelogger: Nope :(
<nigelb> Mostly because it in the US and the visa is a hassle.
<apachelogger> yeah, stupid visas
 * apachelogger is fortunate enough to not require a proper visa
<apachelogger> oh, my new headset is in austria
<apachelogger> nigelb: something that I can request right now ... it would be super awesome if summit provided a map of the venue
<apachelogger> nigelb: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml3.mp4
<nigelb> apachelogger: let me open a bug. I understand how that can be helpful.
<nigelb> apachelogger: We already have a bug :-) bug 668540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668540 in Summit "Add room map" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668540
 * apachelogger thinks about doing a blunt on-disk json cache
<apachelogger> I do not think there is much benefit from throwing stuff into a database really
<apachelogger> with a simple json cache we can transparently serve urls from cache
<ScottK> apachelogger: Done.
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> boo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i condem you to use our parser, thou shall not use summit API :P
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/b0Aij.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: android app? is that in QML?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> now pushed
<apachelogger> someone should write android components
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should totally port to ipone
<apachelogger> you can actually reuse the main.qml from android it uses plain qtquick 1.0
<shadeslayer> iphone? What a rubbish platform
<apachelogger> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/08/09/update-on-uikit-lighthouse-platform/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my sister has a iPad and i got bored after 2 hours
<shadeslayer> there's *nothing* to do
<apachelogger> except run your uds app on it ^^
<shadeslayer> it was designed to do one job and one job only, make money by selling apps
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> anywho, I would reall appreciate if you could try to deploy it there
<apachelogger> should be relatively easy as you can just put everything into the binary
<apachelogger> also see qml/android.qrc
<shadeslayer> sure, i can try, if i manage to figure out how to do it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the qt labs post explains how to get a lighthose setup and all that stuff
<shadeslayer> yep, will try over the weekend
<apachelogger> splendid
<shadeslayer> my profs have loaded me up for the week right now
 * apachelogger waves fist
<shadeslayer> fooey, will have to clone Qt, and download the SDK
<shadeslayer> that is like a ton of download right there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on iOS side, what needs doing?
<shadeslayer> i haz a iOS developer friend, i could probably ask him for help to set everything up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nothing
<apachelogger> that is what the blog post suggests
<shadeslayer> oh, just testing stuff?
<apachelogger> yeah, proof of concept
<apachelogger> unless you actually want to do the development
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll try it over the weekend
<shadeslayer> no thanks :P
<apachelogger> which probably involves writing ios qt components
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> which is surely a PITA
<apachelogger> though not as much as on android I'd say
<shadeslayer> cloning Qt will be a PITA 
<shadeslayer> i'm pretty sure i'll time out a couple of times 
<apachelogger> :D
<shadeslayer> i tried to clone qtwebkit once
<shadeslayer> on a 256kbp connection
<shadeslayer> not pretty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> bulldog98 is on 56k or something
<apachelogger> so stop whining :P
<shadeslayer> i know the feeling
<shadeslayer> i had 56k 5 years back :P
<shadeslayer> still have the US Robotics modem with me
<shadeslayer> iirc i video called someone in the US with Yahoo + 56k modem
<skfin> hmm...
<skfin> a video call + 56k modem is not a possible combination
<shadeslayer> in 2003 it was
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> So you did listen to a 8-bit voice and two pixels?
<shadeslayer> well, i had a VGA webcam back then, :P
<shadeslayer> so something like, 1 frame every 10 seconds
<skfin> VGA is 640x480 so its just too much for 56k modem itself :)
<shadeslayer> and i used to go, OMG THAT GUY IS MOVING AND I CAN SEE HIM
<apachelogger> !find pcre.h
<ubottu> File pcre.h found in autoconf-archive, emboss-lib, gambas2-doc, kannel-dev, liblua5.1-rex-pcre-dev, libocamlnet-ocaml-doc, libpcre3-dev, php-doc, php5-dev, picviz (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pcre.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<shadeslayer> finally
<shadeslayer> portal download
<shadeslayer> started :D
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/124579/
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought you had work to do? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, i'm doing that, but portal is downloading as well
 * shadeslayer is studying about 8051 micro controller registers
<apachelogger> gross
<shadeslayer> gross for you, coursework for me
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why can’t I use a paint(int, int, QPixmap) in an selfwritten QDeclarativeItem?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: show me code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what am i supposed to do in the workitem for neon?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> maybe it was Quintasan who added that
 * apachelogger does not even know what it means
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kde:scratch/kolberg/kardsloader
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s the lib
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kde:scratch/kolberg/doppelkopf-qml is a small test project
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> should just work
<apachelogger> as long as qpixmap is actually a valid one
<bulldog98> apachelogger: problem is it says QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread
<bulldog98> but I consider QML a Gui thread
<bulldog98> or an extend to that
 * apachelogger points out that this assumption is not true for qtquick2
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but how can I get the card out off that cache?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: QPixmap: It is not safe to use pixmaps outside the GUI thread
<apachelogger> that appears before paint is even called
<bulldog98> I know that
<bulldog98> I guess it’s somewhere in the cache
<bulldog98> since I do not use QPixmap anywhere
<bulldog98> it’s tiggerd in m_cache->loadTheme(…)
<bulldog98> even if I move that into paint that error is thrown
<fabo> debfx: bug 854330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854330 in strigi (Ubuntu) "Strigi 0.7.2 is an old release, it won't index files properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854330
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that function is threaded
<apachelogger> hence the warning
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> it’s from the kdegames lib
<bulldog98> maybe I should ask in #kdegames for help
<bulldog98> still kpat and lskat should get the same error if they call that
<bulldog98> but they get pixmaps and I don’t get pixmaps
<Riddell> fabo: ah hah, that might explain why file search has stopped doing anything
<bulldog98> apachelogger: now I managed to get rid of the QPixmap stuff
<fabo> Riddell: :) it introduces also some new stream support using ffmpeg
<apachelogger> bulldog98: how?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: see the new commit
<bulldog98> somehow it was due a missing ->set…Theme() call
<bulldog98> but now I think my themename is wrong
<apachelogger> I think you are using libkdegames wrong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Certainly it was not me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: One of Polish users report brekage in packages
<Quintasan> plasma-widget-metworkmanagement conflicts with network-manager-kde and network-manager-kde requires  plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but at least I managed to get the plugin build and installed with cmake :)
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Blueprint changed by Harald Sitter:
<shadeslayer> - [kubuntu-members] Give Neon a public purpose: TODO
<shadeslayer> + [shadeslayer] Give Neon a public purpose: TODO
<apachelogger> someone was talking about that at UDS
<apachelogger> or the item would not be there
<shadeslayer> someone explain that to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: listen to the uds discussion
<shadeslayer> ah righto
<apachelogger> or maybe the notes have more details
<apachelogger> see wiki link or something on the blueprint
<shadeslayer> will check
<bulldog98> is already uds?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> app is not finished :P
<apachelogger> so it cannot be uds
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you deploy onto symbian yet?
<shadeslayer> "This page does not exist. If you feel that this is an error, please file a bug"
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no, I had my new account in spam folder
<shadeslayer> awesome
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that’s good
<shadeslayer> i'll have a look on the weeken
<shadeslayer> s/weeken/weekend/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "i'll have a look on the weekend"
<shadeslayer> hrm
<shadeslayer> yofel: digikam still being worked upon?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: lol
<bulldog98> apachelogger: even better nokia warned that that could happen. I guess they setup their mail server wrong
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<bulldog98> fabo: is that fixed now?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what pass do I have to type in into the remote compiler setup?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: the one from developer.nokia.com
<allee> about nepomuk and strigi: in http://trueg.wordpress.com/2011/09/19/nepomuk-what-comes-next-revised/  in a comment   it's mentioned "..2. If it’s 0.7.2, FILE A BUG IN YOUR DISTRO..".    Oneiric and Project Neon still seem to use 0.7.2.    
<fabo> bulldog98: what's the context? :) "is that fixed now?"
<fabo> allee: bug 854330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854330 in strigi (Ubuntu) "Strigi 0.7.2 is an old release, it won't index files properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854330
<fabo> allee: oneiric need a sync request
<shadeslayer> dcmtk won't make it into main
<shadeslayer> was required for KOffice
<shadeslayer> but since we won't be usnig KOffice anymore
<shadeslayer> *using
<allee> fabo: great!  Can you do a ppa build so 'we' can test it, like with bluedevil.  I assume as it's late in release cycle a simple sync request is not enough
<allee> ScottK: ^^ libstrigi & co  ??
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://googleplusplatform.blogspot.com/2011/09/introducing-google-hangouts-api.html
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> more prn
<ScottK> allee: Yes.  Please (testing)
<apachelogger> Sput: ping
<apachelogger> Sput: I said ping!!! :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: not by me at least right now, someone still needs to fix the stuff debfx complained about
<fabo> allee: uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/kde
<debfx> yofel, shadeslayer: I think putting the libraries into own packages and overriding their version might actually be the best option
<yofel> I put them seperately to prevent file conflicts later, but I don't know how to override the versions (and have no time for at least the next 2 days to look it up)
<bulldog98> fabo: exectly that bug 854330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 854330 in strigi (Ubuntu) "Strigi 0.7.2 is an old release, it won't index files properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854330
<bulldog98> has somebody an idea what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/766145 is about?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766145 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "KDM resets system settings from custimized to defult value" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> bulldog98: looks like a duplicate of bug #798091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798091 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Default settings not applied when reverting system settings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798091
<yofel> allee: thanks for mentioning it, I'll try to update it in neon (we can't built it from git since bzr-git doesn't support submodules)
<bulldog98> debfx: should we fix that?
<debfx> systemsettings reverts to kde default values ignoring kubuntu-default-settings
<debfx> bulldog98: sure if you know how
<bulldog98> debfx: I guess we need to patch the *.kcfgc files to include our defaults, but that would mean, that you can’t get default kde settings
<bulldog98> in the kcms
<debfx> bulldog98: the proper solution would be to teach the code to take config file cascading into account
<bulldog98> debfx: that isn’t possible, cause the reset feature only uses the .kcfgc files, which is intended
<bulldog98> it should only take .kcfgc files in account, since everything else is not default
<debfx> bulldog98: so we need to change the reset feature
<debfx> that's certainly not what users expect
<bulldog98> debfx: should we teach it to also use our system config path?
<bulldog98> debfx++
<debfx> I guess it should take all config paths into account except the kde home dir
<bulldog98> debfx: yes, we would need to do that upstream I guess
<skfin> Hmm...either kcolorpicker hasnt been yet synced to finnish update mirror or it is strangely missing
<skfin> apt-get returns 404
<skfin> Well, doesnt actually return but the download process returns 404
<apachelogger> I once had a 404
<apachelogger> got it on ebay for 0.50 EUR
<apachelogger> it broke after one week
<skfin> Ok.
<skfin> I can sell you this one
<apachelogger> no, I don't want another one
<apachelogger> I grew really close with my old one
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcolorchooser/4:4.7.1-0ubuntu2
<apachelogger> skfin: mirror might be updating right now
<skfin> Yea
<apachelogger> it happens
<apachelogger> hold on to your 404 while it lasts
<skfin> But Trumpetti is my favourite server and my really close friend, I wont let it down for just one 404
<skfin> And it's just 23km away and ping to there is 16ms
<apachelogger> something tells me roundtrip with backbone server is kiling the speed there :P
<skfin> Ah. Now it doesnt give me 404
<apachelogger> :(
<skfin> trumpetti.atm.tut.fi
<apachelogger> another 404 scared away
<skfin> Tampere University of Technologies :)
<skfin> trumpetti <3
<apachelogger> university, I have heared of this place, they have partees there
<apachelogger> after all this rubbish talk I feel like champagne
<yofel> bulldog98: anything blocking the soprano backport? or did you just not get to it yet?
<bulldog98> yofel: shadeslayer said he was working on it
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> something *was* blocking the soprano backport, but i don't remember what it was anymore
<shadeslayer> some other package that needed backporting or sth
<shadeslayer> and someone is trying to bruteforce their way in
<shadeslayer> via ssh
<yofel> lemme, guess, you have ssh listening on port 22 and 22 forwarded?
<shadeslayer> ssh is running on 22 :P
<shadeslayer> haven't put in a custom port yet
<shadeslayer> i should probably do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pingpingping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you coming to uds?
<apachelogger> is Quintasan coming to uds?
 * yofel isn't coming to UDS
 * apachelogger waves fist
 * bulldog98 neighter
<apachelogger> y you people never come to the uds?
<apachelogger> despite me writing cool apps
<apachelogger> bulldog98: did you deploy on symbian yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<bulldog98> apachelogger: nope, I don’t know which pass to tipe into the configuration of remote compiler
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have my GRE exam during UDS
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> bulldog98: your nokia developer account details
<micahg> apachelogger: you coming to UDS?
 * bulldog98 tries again last time I tried it didn’t work
<apachelogger> micahg: yup
<micahg> apachelogger: great!
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://i.imgur.com/8s56c.png
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://i.imgur.com/o5a42.png
<bulldog98> apachelogger: me forgot to add the username to the lineedit :(
<apachelogger> lol
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I deploy to my device?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: see documentation
<apachelogger> help tab in qtcreator
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/125371/
<Sput> apachelogger: wot.
<maco> who from kubuntu will be at uds?
<maco> obv i can safely assume scott & riddell
<apachelogger> maco: no scott, busy with work he is
<maco> mrow?
<apachelogger> maco: jr, claydoh, DarkwingDuck and me from what I know thus far
<maco> scott...ever...misses uds?
<apachelogger> Quintasan if he can get a visa
<apachelogger> maco: apparently so
<maco> this has to be the first uds scott's missed in at least 3 years
<apachelogger> incidentially enough I need to find a new drinking partner :(
<apachelogger> maco: you coming? did you add yourself to the wiki yet? :P
<maco> i dont know
<claydoh> lol apachelogger I could take drinking up as a new hobby
<claydoh> buy I am not good at it
<apachelogger> bulldog98: and that is all? :O
<apachelogger> Sput: nvm, markey seems to have fallen asleep
<apachelogger> he wanted to do hangoutz
<nigelb> g55
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes. I would say remote compiler has a bug
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I'll try in a minute or two
<maco> nigelb: having a fight with your irc client?
<apachelogger> claydoh: about time then :P
<nigelb> maco: nah
<apachelogger> nigelb: btw, I wrote a simple app using the api earlier today
<apachelogger> should be jolly easy to make the app use the api
<apachelogger> qt quick is awesome like that
<nigelb> apachelogger: \m/
<nigelb> ROCK ON
<Sput> apachelogger: as usual
<Sput> awake?
<ScottK> apachelogger is always awake.
<ScottK> The question, is, is he sober enough to type.
<apachelogger> Sput: :D :D :D :D
<nigelb> ScottK: hahaha
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think Sput was referring to a joke only elitist google hangouters understand :P
<Sput> yes, I was indeed
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)
<BarkingFish> I'm pretty much back to full fitness and ready to get back on with some work.  Anyone got anything they need build testing, debugging or generally unborking?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: oh, there is some weirdness with the remote compiler
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: do you run oneiric?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> Build Failed: Zipping failed: file to open is a directory (/home/me/src/git/uds/qml/core)
<apachelogger> wtf
<BarkingFish> bulldog98, no - natty, but I have pbuilder set up to work on both
<bulldog98> BarkingFish: ok no problem
<apachelogger> Sput: y ur company distributes broken software? :P
<bulldog98> Sput: fix that :P
<bulldog98> like now
<BarkingFish> hi ScottK :)
<apachelogger> really weird
<yofel> shadeslayer: any ETA for soprano? If not I'll either do it myself or use the old one
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Hello.
<bulldog98> yofel: ETA?
<Sput> apachelogger: what?
<yofel> bulldog98: estimated time of arrival?
<apachelogger> Sput: remote compiler in qtcreator is somewhat flimsy
<bulldog98> yofel: k
<Sput> apachelogger: not my realm :)
<Sput> pester ossi!
 * apachelogger is scared of ossi
 * bulldog98 too
<apachelogger> bulldog98: actually it works with a clean project, so there is something in the pro file that makes it fall over
<apachelogger> I wonder what though
<apachelogger> very weird
<apachelogger> maybe it inspects the qml files, though that'd be weird
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe you could get ossi interessted enought to fix that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the default project, does it have subfolder in the qml folder?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but only one
<apachelogger> what I do not understand... why does qt creator not simply zip up the entire tree and ship it off
<apachelogger> very curious
<apachelogger> bambee: ping
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you know who wrote that peace of software?
<apachelogger> the berlin qt team
<apachelogger> I guess, as they make all of qtcreator
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually Mowhi
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how did you find that out?
<apachelogger> secret
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> I do not think it has to do withthe sub dirs
<apachelogger> I created a sub dir in a blank project and it did not trip over it
<apachelogger> whoop whoop
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, i won't be able to look at it before tomorrow
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I found it out too
<apachelogger> something is broken with the pro file
<apachelogger> which is actually surprising
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> not
<yofel> shadeslayer: k, I'll wait then, won't have much time tomorrow anyway
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> bulldog98: it falls over my excessive if else stuff
<apachelogger> very weird
<apachelogger> also it fails to build for no apparent reason
<shadeslayer> soprano will probably take some time as well because it doesn't have alot of the build deps satisfied iirc
<yofel> there's redland etc. already in backports if you need it
<yofel> just copy it over
<shadeslayer> again, don't remember, will look tomorrow
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/125431/
<apachelogger> completely weird
<shadeslayer> i'm off to sleep now
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> night
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that paste is wired
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> however... might have to do with linking
<apachelogger> as it builds fine, but then apparently no sis comes out of it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: maybe someone in #qtcreator knows why that fails
<bulldog98> s/qtcreator/qt/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "apachelogger: maybe someone in #qt knows why that fails"
<apachelogger> unlikely unless they wanna read all the code :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: force ossi to do so and be the might with you :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it might have to do with how we fake include libqcalparser into our source tree
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> bingo
<bulldog98> apachelogger: fixed it?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/uds_unsigned_qt-4_7_3_symbian3.sis
<apachelogger> try that
<apachelogger> well, since there is an api to be used in the future, I do not really have to worry much about qcalparser integration I suppose
<bulldog98> apachelogger: problem is with only the sis deployment is not working
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why?
<apachelogger> you just need to install the sis on your file
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> the sis is a symbian binary package
<apachelogger> you should just be able to install it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: including all libs and stuff?
<apachelogger> there are no requirements
<apachelogger> that sis contains everything you need
<apachelogger> (except for Qt which is part of symbian^3 anyway)
<apachelogger> oh noes, I thik I broke the builder ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I got a cert error
<apachelogger> you probably have to allow installation of self-signed sis somehwere?
<bulldog98> ~search symbian^3 allow installation of self-signed sis
<kubotu> Results for symbian^3 allow installation of self-signed sis: 1. How to sign a .Sis file with Self-Sign Certificate - Nokia Developer Wiki: http://www.developer.nokia.com/Community/Wiki/How_to_sign_a_.Sis_file_with_Self-Sign_Certificate | 2. Qt Creator : Deploying Applications to Symbian Devices: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtcreator-2.3/creator-deployment-symbian.html
<kubotu> 3. Qt 4.7: Installing Qt for the Symbian platform: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/stable/install-symbian.html
<BarkingFish> apachelogger - is that S60 5th ed?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> ^3
<apachelogger> though we could get it on 5th edition too I think
 * apachelogger looks
<BarkingFish> I used to work on basic stuff for my old S60 3rd ed Nokia E71
<apachelogger> hmmm
<BarkingFish> 5th can't be much harder, I don't know what ^3 is like.
<apachelogger> actually S60 5th would be tricky
<apachelogger> it only has qt quick 1.0
<apachelogger> and no components
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk...
<apachelogger> so we'd have to import those or something
<apachelogger> whoever wants to do that
 * apachelogger needs to get a symbian device
<allee> ScottK, fabo: I've installed fabo's ppa strigi 0.7.6 libs: added new user.  Start indexing of ~ 750 mostly audio files.  Cpu and io usage was very log  (top and iotop)  indexed 1-2 file per sec). IMHO way to much cyptic debug output to .xsession-error.   So no obvious problem with the new libs.
<apachelogger> when is the 701 hitting the shelfs?
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, Nokia E72 is good, I upgraded to one of those.
<apachelogger> hm, 701 in Q3 :S
<ScottK> rbelem: Did you get your omap thing working for testing Kubuntu stuff?
<allee> ibus fix: please choose:  a)  echo "mkdir -p $HOME/.config/ibus/bus" >> /usr/bin/startkde   b) mkdir -p /etc/skel/.config/ibus/bus      One inotify_add_watch per application start is really too much :(
<rbelem> ScottK, lately not, but some weeks ago when i got the hole kubuntu-mobile stak running
<rbelem> stack
<ScottK> Can you check if you can test images for beta 2?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I think I'll get myself a symbian dev setup in windows and try to fix it up locally ... still if you could try the sis that would be cool
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: I was more thinking in the direction of either N8 or 701
 * apachelogger likes fastish devices for development so he can write crappy code ^^
<rbelem> ScottK, oki
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> Thanks.  Let me know.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: New plee-the-bear is in Debian.  You might see if you can build it in oneiric and request a sync if it does.
 * ScottK is going out for the evening.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what have you done, to get it working, could you commit that to a branch, so I can build it myself?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> too messy
<apachelogger> well
<bulldog98> apachelogger: then send me a diff
<apachelogger> bulldog98: checkout symbian branch
<apachelogger> not sure if I replicated the changes properly
<apachelogger> but I think it should be about the same
<apachelogger> uh, my new headset is in upper austria
 * apachelogger hopes for delivery tomorrow
<bulldog98> apachelogger: it’s installing
<apachelogger> yay
<bambee> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> bambee: touchegg 1.0?
<bambee> I still wait review for touchegg-gui ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: does it need network for building up the start ui?
<apachelogger> bambee: screw that, get 1.0 packaged and on revu, get an exception and I'll upload
<apachelogger> bambee: FWIW 0.3 apparenlty does not work with latest utouch, so we need that fixed
<bambee> ok
<bulldog98> apachelogger: uds only shows me a blank screen
<apachelogger> it is broken!
<apachelogger> god knows why
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you might need to install the symbian qt components
<apachelogger> however one does that
<bulldog98> apachelogger: installed
<apachelogger> and it does not work? :O
<apachelogger> any chance of getting debug output somehow?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: let me test
<apachelogger> if you add CONFIG += debug in the pro file and deploy via qtcreator you should get debug output in creator
<apachelogger> or at least on every other target it works like that
<apachelogger> possible one cannot build with debug on remote compiler though *shrug*
<bulldog98> apachelogger: only problem I have is that deployment does not work
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<apachelogger> see qt creator documentation :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yep I miss the coda stuff on my N8
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I even get an error with the simulater: http://paste.kde.org/125479/
<apachelogger> with the simulator that is to be expected
<apachelogger> it is a bit of a fishy thing
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://paste.kde.org/125485/
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/NPmVBPTr
<bulldog98> is that normal with the simulator?
<apachelogger> screw the stupid simulator
<apachelogger> and yes
<apachelogger> that is what hte output should look like
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yo
<apachelogger> dont yo me, you lost
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> also I am drunk
<JontheEchidna> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-21
<bambee> apachelogger: touchegg 1.0 is on revu
<shadeslayer_> hallo
<shadeslayer_> yofel_: poke
<shadeslayer_> oh nvm
<ScottK> I uploaded kdepim-runtime with the fix mentioned on packagers.
<shadeslayer_> ah, i was coming to that :P
<shadeslayer_> i'm pretty sure one can make a rage comic on launchpad
<fabo> ScottK: strigi sync request -> 855436
<allee> can someone review: bug 855472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855472 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855472
<agateau> Riddell: hi, I found a typo in the French translation of Ubiquity slideshow, but I can't find the string on Launchpad. Where should I look?
<apachelogger> bambee: will look at it
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> bambee: did you file a FFe request?
<yurchor> agateau: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/fr/+translate
<agateau> yurchor: thanks!
<bambee> apachelogger: bug 855491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855491 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for touchegg 1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855491
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer_> hey apachelogger, ssup
<ScottK> apachelogger: Touchegg: go for it.
<ScottK> fabo: We need to wait until after Beta 2 is out for it.
<fabo> ok
<apachelogger> bambee: oh oh oh, touchegg-gui too
<bambee> apachelogger: already opened, bug 834149 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834149 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Touchégg-gui" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834149
<bambee> and already on revu too (I just said it 6 times...)
<bambee> apachelogger: there is no release for touchegg-gui 1.0 btw
<bambee> there is just touchegg 1.0
<apachelogger> oh ok
<apachelogger> bambee: do we have a FFe for gui
<ScottK> You do.
<shadeslayer_> soprano needs redland that requires rasqal that requires gmp 
<bambee> apachelogger: are you drunk ?
<shadeslayer_> yay
<bambee> apachelogger: look at your log at [12:47:13] UTC
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> kk
<shadeslayer_> Launchpad feature request : make publishing of packages instant
<apachelogger> bambee: bzr is not in sync with what is on revu for touchegg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: wrong channel
<shadeslayer_> i know ...
<bambee> apachelogger: since it has not been reviewed yet, it's not pushed yet :)
<apachelogger> plz push
<bambee> pk
<apachelogger> I'll upload from bzr
<bambee> s/pk/ok/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "ok"
<shadeslayer_> it's ISO QA time btw
<apachelogger> bambee: btw why the dep on pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> I mean.. if you were using lzma, which you should, it would make sense :P
<bambee> apachelogger: oh good catch, I used it for lzma compression (touchegg 0.3) and I forgot to remove it
<apachelogger> why no lzma anymore?
<bambee> I use the orig tarball, it's gzipped
<apachelogger> bambee: lzma is applied on the debs
<apachelogger> not on the tar
<apachelogger> http://markmail.org/message/4bava3abkqfelisy
<apachelogger> oh, actually that is the wrong mail
<bambee> repacking it just for lzma is silly, its size is 80KB... :\
<apachelogger> it aint repacking
<apachelogger> bambee:  ar t /var/cache/apt/archives/kde<tab><tab>
<apachelogger> look at the content of our debs
<apachelogger> then take a look at another one
<apachelogger> that is not kdeish
<apachelogger> taht is the mail http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-devel/2010-08/msg00070.html
<bambee> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694438/ ^^
<bambee> apachelogger: pushed
<apachelogger> bambee: dude, did you read the mail?
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Is the telepathy-kde issue fixed?
<CIA-130> [touchegg] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110921134412-2k7r6bosecckdvio * debian/ (patches changelog control) New upstream release (LP: #855491)
<apachelogger> bambee: mind pushing touchegg-gui to bzr?
<bambee> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.ValueError: orig tarball file touchegg-gui_0.3+repack.orig.tar.xz has unknown extension
<apachelogger> <3 bzr
<bambee> WTF?
<Guest5207> Quintasan: re: telepathy, yes it install now, no broken packages, the presence widget has a borked ui, though for some days
<shadeslayer_> dh_makeshlibs: dpkg-gensymbols -plibsoprano4 -Idebian/libsoprano4.symbols -Pdebian/libsoprano4 returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer_> yay
<CIA-130> [touchegg-gui] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110921135933-0hjohakkcsk8tkdq * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 0.3+repack-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer_> any ideas why dpkg-gensymbols craps out after spewing out a bunch of new symbols
<apachelogger> broken lib?
<apachelogger> bug?
<shadeslayer_> builds fine on oneiric, so bug i'd say
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/125761/
<Quintasan> claydoh: Well I'm not at fault there :P
<CIA-130> [digikam] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110921140724-yykr6rmti5e5df1o * debian/ (6 files) merge 2.1.1, courtesy of master shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer_ cheats dpkg-gensymbol a bit
<shadeslayer> and done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just copied over debian/libsoprano4/DEBIAN/symbols to debian/libsoprano4.symbols
<apachelogger> yofel_: shadeslayer_: it makes sense to subscribe ubuntu release team to FFes :P
<claydoh> Quintasan: No? hehe not complaining there, I can wait it out nice work though, looks promising. I like the 0.1 already, the dailies were shoing nice improvements
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have approval on bug 834190 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834190 in digikam (Ubuntu) "FFe: digkam 2.0.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834190
 * shadeslayer got slammed on the dcmtk MIR
<shadeslayer> now i'm scared of doko :P
<apachelogger> bambee: akonadi-facebook needs FFe
<bambee> apachelogger: bug 855612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855612 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for akonadi-facebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855612
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> soprano done
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I’m testing
<bulldog98> Quintasan: fixed
<bambee> apachelogger: akonadi-facebook is fine ?
<apachelogger> didn't look at it in detail yet
<bambee> k
<apachelogger> though I think so
<apachelogger> since it is from debian
<apachelogger> bambee: you should change Maintainer to kubutnu dev to ubuntu dev though
<apachelogger> bambee: als make sure what we have there is most up-to-date with what debian has in their repo
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Awesome.
<bambee> since it is from debian -> what ? :O
<Quintasan> I wish Dolphin stopped with this silly message
<Quintasan> Can't change permissions to <file path> whenever moving files to ntfs partition
<apachelogger> bambee: you have debian vcs entries in contorl
<apachelogger> naturally the package would be coming form debian, no?
<bambee> no... do you find it on http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/ ?
<bambee> I just see akonadi.git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new mallit release
<shadeslayer> +d
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> even has initial wayland support :P
<Quintasan> 0.80.3?
<shadeslayer> .6
<apachelogger> way way wayaland 
 * apachelogger prepares top secret software to be merged into other top secret software 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282483
<Quintasan> :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 282483 in general "Dolphin spawn too many messages when moving files to NTFS partiton" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<EagleScreen> Quintasan, shadeslayer I reported that to Launchpad
<EagleScreen> some time ago..
<EagleScreen> I think Dolphin should give that messages in a non-intrusive message
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: Well, our bug policy is to report every bug in KDE to kdebugzilla
<Quintasan> Since we do not have enough manpower to re-report everything
<EagleScreen> yes
 * shadeslayer doesn't have NTFS partitions anymore
<EagleScreen> I still have
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/195216
<Quintasan> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 195216 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "Permission troubles copying file to NTFS" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> What's the KDE bugtracker url?
<apachelogger> everyone: can you please send a highlight chain towards me, ideally at the same time from different people
<charlie-tca> apachelogger: what is the KDE bugtracker URL?
<apachelogger> bugs.kde.org
 * apachelogger throws highlights at Quintasan and shadeslayer in the hopes of getting the favor returned
<EagleScreen> aha that is
<Quintasan> apachelogger
<EagleScreen> let me add upstream tracker
<apachelogger> more plz!
<charlie-tca> apachelogger: thank you
<shadeslayer> ssup apachelogger
<shadeslayer> another apachelogger__ ?
<apachelogger__> you are really no good at spamming
<shadeslayer> they're taking over the world :O
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger__> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> hahah
<apachelogger_> KABOOOM
<shadeslayer> what the hell is apachelogger trying to do?
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: 
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: 
<apachelogger_> crashing the desktop by means of notifications
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger_> there we go
<apachelogger_> next app down
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> an assert
<apachelogger_> oh
<shadeslayer> i bet shtylman would like that :P
 * Quintasan builds maliit-framework
<shadeslayer> hahaha, aaron is awesome : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270414#c48
<ubottu> KDE bug 270414 in widget-folderview "Rename any file using folderview causes an error message " [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: following that thread on kde-devel ? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the rubbish one?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> if I want pointless discussion I read ubuntu-deve-discuss
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, this http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/5552.html
<apachelogger> and people wonder why I don't like austrians :P
<apachelogger> well, most of them anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: too much to read
<shadeslayer> tldr; UEFI booting will boot only signed kernels and stuff requiring the linux kernels to be signed and the keys sent to hardware manf. to be incorporated into BIOS and what not
<apachelogger_> no idea what a UEFI is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Am I supposed to install stuff from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/inputmethods/libmaliit.so under the same path?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: verfied boot, like in Chrome OS
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> k
<shadeslayer> digitally signed bootloaders et all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right
<apachelogger> like on the xbox
<apachelogger> and the ps3
<apachelogger> and all the mobile phones
<apachelogger> worked out great for all of them
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can haz apk of app to test?
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger__> apachelogger:
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the UDS App
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one that you're making in QML
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one that was running on yer tablet
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger__> apachelogger:
<shadeslayer> orly apachelogger
<apachelogger__> apachelogger:
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> We're sorry...... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> wohoo, 4 mins to ISO download
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not have the apk anymore
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually I do
<apachelogger> gitignore ftw
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> links plz
<apachelogger> people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp
<apachelogger> or something
<apachelogger> bambee: so, if akonadi-facebook is not from the debian
<apachelogger> why does it have them lines?
<shadeslayer> fooey, out of space on phone
<apachelogger_> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger__> apachelogger:
<bambee> apachelogger, apachelogger_, apachelogger__ : how would I know, a copy paste probably
<apachelogger__> so
<apachelogger_> you
<apachelogger> should
<apachelogger__> probably
<apachelogger_> remove
<apachelogger> it
<apachelogger__> \
<apachelogger_> o
<apachelogger> /
<apachelogger> looks like someone hugging my nicks
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "goodbye"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh what? :P
<shadeslayer> ah fsck, phone died
 * shadeslayer grabs the charger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think that is the first ubuntu situation in kde in quite a while
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i coudln't make out what he's trying to say
<apachelogger> oh you did not read the other thread?
<shadeslayer> the one titled "Goodbye"
<apachelogger> the one before that
<apachelogger> why bug reports do not get looked at
<shadeslayer> yeah, read that as well
<apachelogger> so what do you not understand?
<shadeslayer> but i don't understand what he's trying to say in "Goodbye"
<apachelogger> I mean, I just skimmed through the long one as they walways turn out *Exactly* the same
<shadeslayer> also, your app fails to load because it can't find QtGui
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "you are rubbish people, I hate you, and you have screwed me over for the last time"
<apachelogger> is essentially what he is saying
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> also he did not do anything wrong and was only awesome
<apachelogger> also he has a pretty huge phonon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't like it that aaron has reverted the fix
<shadeslayer> i mean, i thought he was kidding
<shadeslayer> until he actually commited it :/
 * apachelogger can totally understand that move
<shadeslayer> why should other users suffer because of one person?
<shadeslayer> did i mention Dolphin 2 is utterly broken right now
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> because they will say thank you
<shadeslayer> but they're suffering!!! Poor users
<apachelogger> times you get shit for your work per commit: ~0.22 
<apachelogger> times you get praise for your work per commit: ~0.00013
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<apachelogger> the sad thing is that this is not actually far from the truth
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> so I can completely understand the revert
<bambee> apachelogger: fixed btw
<apachelogger> if only to proof a point
<apachelogger> bambee: the control file?
<bambee> yup
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> waiting for ffe then
<shadeslayer> ok, time for ISO testing
<shadeslayer> ciao
<shadeslayer> doesn't even start
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does logcat say?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, doesn't even get detected
<shadeslayer> and one sec, i'm filling up us visa form
<apachelogger> detected?
<apachelogger> nyan I say!
<shadeslayer> like, doesn't show up as a boot option
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> apple circumcised boot?
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah, as well as in reFit
<apachelogger> must be broken then
<ScottK> apachelogger: re digikam: Yes.
<ScottK> I'm OK with akonadi-facebook too.
<ScottK> Some folks need to be doing ISO testing though.
<apachelogger> bambee: you need to do ISO testing I hear :P
<bambee> apachelogger: dude, I already do testing :P
<apachelogger> oh
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Do ISO testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | 4.7.1: http://goo.gl/x6iOf | Congratulations to Tonio_ | 42k schools with Kubuntu: http://goo.gl/3M0G6
<apachelogger> apachelogger_: you need to do ISO testing I hear!
<apachelogger_> meh.
<apachelogger_> but I dont wanna
<apachelogger> apachelogger_: you go do testing... now!
<ScottK> No one does, but no test, no release.
<apachelogger_> alright, I'll get myself some videos to test
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> maybe it works with usb creator? I've dd'ed the iso onto the USB
<shadeslayer> aw man, i have to file a bug to mark it as failed :/
<shadeslayer> oh btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your app works
<shadeslayer> on android 2.3.5 Cyanogen Mod 7
<shadeslayer> doesn't really do anything except display a list
<apachelogger> that is because you did not make it do more
<shadeslayer> how do you make it do more? :P
<apachelogger> throw in more random qml?
<shadeslayer> heh
 * ScottK makes a USB of the dvd.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I finally fixed the qml I reported about yesterday
<bulldog98> the lib works now :)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: fixed what exactly?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: does the app work?
<apachelogger> can I have a photo?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the pix is showen now, the only missing thing is my commit to my scratch
 * apachelogger got himself a bottle of cabernet sauvignon
<apachelogger> from down under
<bulldog98> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/doppelkopf-qml.png
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, you can inject components from within the application
 * bulldog98 now want’s an option to change the theme
<apachelogger> that might make initial development faster
<apachelogger> as you do not have to work on two projects to get something done
<bulldog98> apachelogger: that’s c++ how could I do that?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: see all my qt quick projects
<apachelogger> I do that all the time
<bulldog98> apachelogger: point me to one :P
<apachelogger> G
 * apachelogger looks for dragon as its main is more readable ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I want to get that lib included into kdegames, so …
<apachelogger> if quickgit werent broken
<apachelogger> bulldog98: yeah, but what makes it a lib is only the plugin.cpp
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/lib/plugin really :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Fdragon.git&a=blob_plain&h=ac6d0a4117e9734acf20e00854df188aa4b7b81a&f=src/mainwindow.cpp
<apachelogger> see right after the constructor
<apachelogger> you simply register your class with the qml type system
<apachelogger> first argument is the uri, second is major version, third is minor version, thirds is qml type name
<apachelogger> so in the qml I do
<apachelogger> import Dragon 3.0
<apachelogger> and then I can use the SmartFlow{} element
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I have an shortcut for my install stuff, so 2 clicks and I updated the lib
<apachelogger> 2 clicks too much
<apachelogger> trust me
<apachelogger> it is faster in one project
<bulldog98> apachelogger: with 2 clicks I meant up and running my own app again
<apachelogger> bulldog98: 2 clicks too many :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I want to do it the proper way(tm)
<apachelogger> that is the proper way :P
<bulldog98> unlike you I don’t like quick and dirty stuff :P
<apachelogger> it aint quick and dirty
<apachelogger> dont mock kent beck's might
<apachelogger> for he can squash ye with his mighty test suits
<bulldog98> apachelogger: also I already switched to cmake for my lib
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> cmake
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes that works :P
 * yofel takes a look at the patch for kdepim-runtime
<yofel> ah, scott already did that
<ScottK> It's even in the beta 2 images.
<bulldog98> qt :)
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<DarkwingDuck> I'm out of a computer till next week
<yofel> bulldog98: any progress on pykde?
<bulldog98> yofel: I’m testing if it builds now
<yofel> it does build, just tested it now
<yofel> I'm confused though just how the packaging needs to be fixed to work with python-support
<yofel> ScottK: is it enough to switch --with=python2 into --with=python-support and adjust the build-deps?
<ScottK> Probably.
<ScottK> I don't recall all what I had to change.
 * yofel takes a look at list-missing from old kdebindings
<yofel> *not-installed rather
<yofel> seems like this should work... I think...
<yofel> apachelogger: there? was just looking at kde-l10n-common, and the svnrev in debian/config doesn't match what you put in the changelog for oneiric. Can it be that you uploaded kde-l10n 4.7.1 packages with the svnrev of 4.7.0 ?
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-natty] Philip Muškovac * 103 * debian/ (changelog config control) New upstream release (svn: 1250835, type: stable)
<bulldog98> yofel: if it builds then upload it
<yofel> it builds, and list-missing output matches what was in 4.6.5 not-installed, so I hope it's all right
<yofel> uploading
<bulldog98> yofel: btw I’m currently doing QML stuff, so my WIPs are gone
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> yofel: check the config
<yofel> apachelogger: well, debian/config says: SVNREV=1242643, 4.7.1 tag is 1250835
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> doesnt make a difference though
<apachelogger> as we only fetched desktop file translations
<apachelogger> and those are not used anyway
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> seems I only changed the changelog
<apachelogger> fun
<CIA-130> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110921224402-vjv3uafj1e9g61pc * debian/config align config with changelog... not that it made a difference we do not use desktop translations from launchpad this cycle
<apachelogger> yofel: thx for noticing
<yofel> yw
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/851668
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851668 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Can't install samba from dolphin : kubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> you should poke jontheechidna too
<apachelogger> bulldog98: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ponies+Everywhere?content=145448
<bulldog98> apachelogger: bookmarked :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: please reject touchegg-gui from NEW
<apachelogger> 0.3 is not compatible with 1.0
<apachelogger> and it is not clear whether we will get a compatible version in time
<skaet> kubuntu daily-live 20110921.2 posted.   please flag in #ubuntu release if testing indicates there's a blocker level problem.
<skaet> #ubuntu-release rather.
<apachelogger> skaet: thanks
 * bulldog98 now goes to bed and has a half working qml
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-22
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK, bulldog98_: is there a use case for a uds desktop app?
<ScottK> apachelogger: touchegg-gui rejected.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno.  I'm not going.
<ScottK> Quite fortunate I procrastinated reviewing touchegg-gui earlier today.
<apachelogger> indeed so
<ScottK> Updated desktop images are available for testing.
<ScottK> New dvd too, so all images should be ready (except armel)
<ScottK> Tm_T: Your powerpc didn't happen to get fixed did it?
<claydoh> ScottK: or anyone , is kde 4,7,2 likely for 11.10, or is that going to be too late? 
 * claydoh writes blogs, blogilo has no spellcheck for some reason
<ScottK> claydoh: Too late.
<ScottK> Because 1010 10 = 42.
<claydoh> kk, thought so wanted to get facts straight beforehand
<claydoh> thanks
<ScottK> I think I have that fixed for 12.10.
<claydoh> ScottK: the release note on the wiki by lunarcloud look very nice, though I never heard back from him in any fashion.
<claydoh> 42 the magic number!
<ScottK> claydoh: OK.  You might contact him via LP.  I'd make what use of it you can.
<ScottK> Yes.  Our dear master was convinced that geeks would think it was cool to realease earlier with more bugs.
<claydoh> he has the wiki page up https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta2/Kubuntu
<claydoh> looks nice rather
<claydoh> valorie and I did make some comments on his draft for Final, I like it actually
<ScottK> We'll need release notes tomorrow, so ....
<claydoh> I don't have a login to kubuntu.org to edit/create
<claydoh> errr blogilo is ticking me off, I rely on spellcheck too much
<claydoh> ScottK: I'd just steal from the wiki page, it would look good on kubuntu.org.
<ScottK> Sure you do.
<ScottK> It's the same as always, AFAIK.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Sorry, thought you said the wiki.
<claydoh> ??
<claydoh> I think the overall text blurb would make a decent text blurb for the website announcement
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind me.  I was confused.
<ScottK> Allegedly https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469 is fixed in trunk.  Anyone care to go spelunking for the commit that fixed it?
<claydoh> so am i
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
 * claydoh thinks bug 856059 should go to the front of the list, cuz I needz spellchek
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856059 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] Blogilo has spellcheck disabled, and cannot enable it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856059
<claydoh> kidding of course
 * valorie agrees - good blurb on the wiki
<ScottK> claydoh: I checked and there aren't any relevant blogilo changes 4.7.0 -> .1, so it's something else.  FYI.
<claydoh> thanks, its the only thing affected as far as I see so far, everything else has working spellcheck 
<Tm_T> ScottK: I haven't found replacement power source yet, all shops seems to say "out of stock" or something
<ScottK> OK.
<DarkwingDuck> You need a power supply?
<Tm_T> yes, for iboog g4
<Tm_T> book too
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> I have desktop ones but, none for a laptop in my graveyard 
<bambee> morning
<valorie> so I'm trying to report my tests with my netbook upgrade
<valorie> can't find where to report?
<Tm_T> valorie: so that's not iso testing?
<valorie> ok, found it
 * Tm_T is puzzled
<valorie> no, not quite ISO
<valorie> but since it's up-to-the minute current, it's worth testing
<valorie> and it is one of the test cases -- had to use control f to find it
<valorie> couldn't get a USB key to work, and there is no cd drive
<valorie> so it's upgrade or nothing, until I get a different USB key
<Tm_T> valorie: ah, was wondering where it should be reported or such, bugs should be reported in LP anyway though
<valorie> right
<valorie> the only anomaly I found I'm not sure is a bug
<valorie> so I asked in #amarok-devel
<valorie> will report if 'tis
<bambee> apachelogger: ping
<bambee> why did you uploaded touchegg 1.0 ? the ffe is not approved ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6720 on your mac?
<ScottK> Got no testing and it takes having actual Mac hardware to do it.
<debfx> ScottK: I hope you'll grant a FFe for digikam even if it adds a gazillion lib, -dev and -data packages ...
<ScottK> debfx: It's granted.  It just needs someone to upload it.
<debfx> really? the packaging isn't even finished ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: finally, pitti closed it as "Fix Released"
<debfx> libmediawiki - what a great, utterly non-generic name
<allee> ScottK: about digikam: is there a ppa to test 2.1.1 (like bluedevil and strigi)?  I've check yofel_ but there's only 2.0.0 for natty
<ScottK> I don't know.
<ScottK> I know someone was working on it, but I don't recall who.
<allee> ScottK: yofel_ was working on it AFAIR but nothing in it's ppas
<ScottK> debfx: Yes. I know we want it in and the archive is frozen.
<ScottK> So I can just review it in the queue once it's done.
<allee> is there a digikam bzr repo with latest pkging changes?  debfx care to build pkgs for your ppa?  I can try to revive my how-to-doit knowledge won't find time until tomorrow morning
<debfx> allee: not yet, I'll push it to the bzr repo and a ppa soon
<allee> debfx: great!  Thx a lot!
<didrocks> ScottK: I think I'll push the bzr branch Qt as soon as we unfreeze (contains a fix for Qt apps using gtk theme which makes either logouting or the machine to swap like crazy (8 GB windows created)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will take a look on that
<ScottK> didrocks: Did we get fabo's sslv2 patch in?  We need that too.
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, it's in the bzr branch
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Sounds good then.
<didrocks> ScottK: I'm testing this version in the ubuntu-destkop for already some days
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i did, it didn't even detect the usb drive, i dd'ed the image onto the usb, but i'll try with usb-creator now
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> didrocks: Is it in a PPA somewhere?
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah it's in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa. Be warned, you have other desktop stuff in it, but nothing that should be installed by default in a kubuntu machine I guess
<ScottK> Can someone test ^^^ Qt packages to make sure they work OK with KDE?
<shadeslayer> i can do that right after i do ISO testing
<ScottK> bambee: Would you be up for working on getting 4.6.5 ready for natty-updates?
<bambee> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> bambee: OK. Here's what needs doing ...
<ScottK> Take the PPA package in the updates PPA, then check in LP to see if there have been any security updates or SRUs.
<ScottK> Then look in upstream git/svn to see if there's any really scary looking fixes that hit after 4.6.5 was released.
<ScottK> Then update the packages in the PPA.
<ScottK> We'll need a bug that affects all the packages to coordinate SRU testing.
<ScottK> Once someone (i.e. you) has gone through to make sure we're current, then I'll grab them and upload to -proposed.
<ScottK> bambee: Sound good?
<bambee> yes
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We'll need to decide soon if we're releasing amd64+mac and you're the only tester.  How'd it going.
<ScottK> No pressure.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: give me a couple of minutes, i'm copying the ISO over and for some reason my local server running sid hangs up :/
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I think we have an hour or two.
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll do it the old fashioned way
<bambee> woo kdelibs has 4 fixes on upstream + a security fix
<shadeslayer> kaboom
<shadeslayer> ssh is busted i think
<ScottK> bambee: If it looks like we have something that should go upstream, please ping someone with upstream access to commit it (if you don't, I don't recall).
<rbelem> bambee, you can ping me :-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: anything still needs testing?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you have amd64?
<apachelogger> yes
<rbelem> ScottK, i could not test the image on pandaboard. tomorrow i will do that, ok?
<ScottK> rbelem: Gruemaster tested already.
<ScottK> apachelogger: A few tests left for that: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/6712
<ScottK> apachelogger: Particularly the run once cases.  AFAIK those haven't been done all cycle.
<rbelem> apachelogger, for bug #851668, i thinkg echidna made a patch for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851668 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Can't install samba from dolphin : kubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851668
<apachelogger> can we get that in plz :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: stupid alternate
 * apachelogger zsyncs
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm not sure where the patch is. i will ping him when he shows up
<apachelogger> kk
<bambee> ScottK: no I was talking about a security fix pushed on upstream and not fixed in kubuntu
<ScottK> Oh.
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=shortlog&h=refs/heads/KDE/4.6  <-- the last one
<ScottK> Need to get that fixed then.
<bambee> (pushed by david faure)
<bambee> also there are few important fixes (already backported in ~ppa2)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bambee> I build kdelibs for now, I will push it in the ppa and then I will open a security bug
<debfx> allee: digikam finished building in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<bambee> ScottK: hehe that's my job ;)
<ScottK> bambee: I did ping someone on #ubuntu-hardened.
<bambee> great, thanks
<debfx> we also need to cherry-pick that commit into oneiric
<bambee> +1
 * yofel would like to have per stable branch kde-commits lists :S
<bambee> I don't understand why it was not reported on kde-packagers... :\
<allee> debfx: thx!! I'll test when I'm back at home.
<bambee> (I could be wrong, but don't remember of it)
 * yofel updates digikam
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> "Failed to install the bootloader."
<shadeslayer> same as last time
<yofel> and you probably trashed your system grub too this time?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> usb-creator is broken
<yofel> then it's progress ^^
<shadeslayer> bug 702283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702283 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator doesn't create EFI-bootable USB sticks" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702283
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> for some weird reason my backlight controls start working after pulling out the adapter on certain occassions
<shadeslayer> and i get /sys/class/backlight/apple_backlight .. any ideas how to ensure i get backlight controls on every boot?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I got a USB that failed like that when kauth crashed during the usb setup.
<shadeslayer> well, for me, the USB isn't even detected if i dd the ISO, so can't test
<shadeslayer> i'm searching for a CD, can't find one 
<ScottK> Sigh.
<yofel> does someone know where the translations for the ubiquity slideshow are?
<yofel> can't find them
<ScottK> Rosetta, I'd guess.
<ulysses> yofel: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ScottK> ryanakca: Did image uploading for kubuntu.org get fixed yet?
<yofel> ulysses: ah thanks, I didn't know I had to go to a specific release
<bambee> don't find kdeaccessibility on quickgit.k.o :\
<bambee> arrff it has been splitted ^^
<yofel> fun, isn't it
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan did anyone of you add more questions to the poll?
<shadeslayer> s/anyone/either one/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "yofel: Quintasan did either one of you add more questions to the poll?"
<yofel> hm... my beta2 amd64 install test is stuck at 90% with ubiquity, jockey-text, rsyslogd and log-output hogging 2 cores
<yofel> shadeslayer: don't think so, and I won't think about neon before the weekend
<ScottK> Wait for it.
<shadeslayer> ok
<bambee> mhhh everything in the same branch... fun... xD
<yofel> after I'm done with the backports it's neon maintenance time
<yofel> ScottK: I've been waiting for 20 minutes so far
<ScottK> How much RAM on the system?
<yofel> 2GiB
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Maybe jockey is compiling something.
 * shadeslayer looks at neon TODO
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did not, I think that should be enough
<Quintasan> IF I get some ideas I will add them
<shadeslayer> the poll is ... too small :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really do not get why we need to test all this stuff really
<apachelogger> alternate does not even differ from ubuntu's
<ScottK> Because sometimes it works on one and not the other.
<apachelogger> and since only the installer itself is tested all we'd needs is a test case "shows kubuntu branding"
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is that?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<apachelogger> epic waste of resources that is IMHO
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> installing
 * apachelogger gets more coffee meanwhile
<didrocks> ScottK: pushing Qt? agateau tested his patch under kubuntu I guess (and it only affect when the gtk theme is selected)
<ScottK> If he tested in KDE, then I'm fine if you go ahead.
<didrocks> doing then
<yofel> hm, is it just me or muon software center isn't in system settings?
<yofel> great, and now muon-installer tells me another package management software is running while apt-get runs perfectly fine (and isn't running when I try to install something in muon)
<apachelogger> ScottK: is it desired that the alternate rescue mode is in purple?
<apachelogger> debfx: ping
<debfx> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> debfx: how do we do desktop file translation for own projects now?
<apachelogger> I have a desktop file that should probably go into KDS 
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck PONG
 * apachelogger really needs a new laptop
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Have you done the translated .POT back to .xml before?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck whats up?
<debfx> I'm not sure yet, it would be interesting to know how other ubuntu projects handle that (e.g. unity-2d)
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck nope
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Okay. Once I get them back we'll sit down and I'll go through that with you. also, I re-worte the script for updating the .pot files from the xml. I'll do that with you too. The deadline is the 29th for that.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: we have teh 29th to the 6th of Oct to get it
<jjesse> sounds like fun
<jjesse> i've already made some changes in my own branch once P opens up
<jjesse> things i didn't get done cause i'm a huge slacker
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: awesome. Once other thing I wanted to do is update the screen-shots
<jjesse> yeah that needs to get done, P will be LTS right?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'll be pushing for no major updates in the LTS so we can do more in the docs
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ^^^ :P:P
<apachelogger> pfff
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> I'll switch to opensuse
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> oh great
<apachelogger> 1 TB of prn
<apachelogger> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> LOL!
 * apachelogger orders new disk on the amazones
<DarkwingDuck> Sell it on ebay... Wonder how much that would sell for.
<apachelogger> 5bln
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<ScottK> I filed a bug about that, IIRC.
<apachelogger> ah, a bug to leave rotting :S
 * apachelogger should go zen linux
<jjesse> i only use hanah montana linux
<DarkwingDuck> LOL!
 * apachelogger beats jjesse with a stick
<apachelogger> thy shalt not use inferior software
<apachelogger> or whas it thou
<DarkwingDuck> I should do a Justin Beaver linux.
 * jjesse grabs that stick and turns it into a microphone and starts singing
 * apachelogger shrugs and filelights his prn
<apachelogger> oh, turns out only 43gb is prn :O
<jjesse> thats disappointing
<apachelogger> fattest thing is a folder called Movies
<apachelogger> might also be prn on second though
<apachelogger> t
 * apachelogger investigates
<apachelogger> well, some prn
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: You should have seen some of the collections the guys had on the ship
<apachelogger> quantum of solace
<apachelogger> I cant even remember what that was about
<apachelogger> must have been a good move
<apachelogger> shift del!
<jjesse> quantom of sollace is james bond movie
 * bambee wonders if one day apachelogger will watch anything else than prn with phonon
<apachelogger> I still cannot rmember
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> chitty chitty bang bang
<apachelogger> epic
<apachelogger> ah, casino royale
<apachelogger> I remember that one, partially
<apachelogger> it plays in a casino
<bambee> casino royale <3, eva green <3
<apachelogger> le fabuleux destin d'amelie poulain
<apachelogger> I think that gets a shift del... I saw that once in german and now I can't watch it no more without getting a sick feeling
<bambee> this movie rocks! seriously, it was made by Jean-Pierre Jeunet (alien 4)  :)
<apachelogger> monty pyth0rn
<apachelogger> muahahaha
 * apachelogger starts singing
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buqtdpuZxvk
<apachelogger> the great escape
<apachelogger> now that is a good movie
<apachelogger> I think
 * apachelogger remembers only the music
<apachelogger> ScottK: all run once passed
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> Who was doing strigi?
<schnelle> hi kubuntu devs. can you pull patch for this bug to kubuntu packages: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281804
<ubottu> KDE bug 281804 in style "Clementine Player's seek bar started to blink since version 4 7 0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<schnelle> video of the bug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPA_bC4mJl8
<schnelle> fix will be released in kde 4.7.2 so is is not included in default oneiric packages
<ScottK> Should be able to.
<schnelle>  thanks :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you look over -workspace and see if there are other things we should cherrypick?
<ryanakca> ScottK: The last we discussed, Ng was going to take care of it that afternoon. I'm not sure on any progress. I'll find out.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Find any CDs?
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure if dirk had managed to actually tag 4.7.1 in git
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's at least a commit that says 4.7.1.
<ScottK> You can work forward from that.
<bambee> kubuntu-ppa/ppa needs testing
<bambee> it's almost done
<ScottK> bambee: Is this the updated 4.6.5 stuff?
<bambee> yeah
<ScottK> Cool.
<apachelogger> why
<apachelogger> there is a segfault fix
<apachelogger> f3ca7234ef4329b45bcd369aa49a70972a754302
<bambee> I backported patches for : kdelibs, kdebase-workspace, kdeedu, kdemultimedia and kdeplasma-addons
<ScottK> bambee: Cool.
<apachelogger> aef5a39dc475cd5e1b2c73b2fd190e3b8aeb40b0
<apachelogger> mem usage optimization
<bambee> apachelogger: every important fix in KDE/4.6 for each package has been backported
<bambee> (using quickgit.k.o)
<ScottK> bambee: apachelogger's on 4.7.1+
<bambee> aah
<bambee> ok ;)
<apachelogger> 75021be9184da93c2410b37751bb0b9fdeb5de5a
<apachelogger> fixes kwin assert leading to black screen
<ScottK> bambee: Take notes though, maybe you could cherrypick these and push in bzr for oneiric?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: ?
<ScottK> f8d4bfbda31f3bbb43e29341a8f00411dcac4280 <-- fixes oxygen style
<apachelogger> 1857fe0e97e59d26039b10c8770aee48361dc65d
<apachelogger> simple signal signature fix
<ScottK> mgraesslin: We're looking through 4.7 for post 4.7.1 changes we want since 4.7.2 is too late for us.
<bambee> sure, but could you please put the name of the package... ? o.O
<ScottK> bambee: kde-workspace
<apachelogger> 6747d98264646f123b6da33f36e063eeb5f1fe4a behaviour fix ... not particularly backport worthy from a QA perspective
<bambee> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> e11273f75c020cdb3797da73b0523dbc7b0cb250 we need for tablet stuff
<mgraesslin> ScottK: does that mean we will get for half a year again the bugs agains 4.7.1 ;-)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: It does.
 * bambee will save this log in a todo.txt
<apachelogger> c3c5b1ba1777b6186f0ccb2e1c4511b975d9aa4c appearance imporvement (also not particularly interesting
<ScottK> I argued for a later release at the last UDS and lost.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I got the schedule fixed for the next fall release though, so as long as KDE stays on it's normal schedule we'll release with 4.8.2/4.9.2 for the next two cycles.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: for next time I can prepare a list of all the bugs reported against the version shipped with Kubuntu and had been fixed before the release of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> 1b2dd9cb6b848c2b1ee46897d4c577ba637912aa actual fix for e11273f75c020cdb3797da73b0523dbc7b0cb250
<ScottK> We're getting ready to push 4.6.5 for maverick now.
 * apachelogger loves when a fix is not actually a fix so that it needs a fix for the fix
<ScottK> What we really need to do is push 4.7.5 (or whatever is last) sooner.
<apachelogger> for all I see we could just grab the entire diff between 4.7.1 and dump it into a patch....
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds reasonable.
<apachelogger> 95d3b39f29cff42ecf17fa17665ec1d3eb84415a is a bit weird though
<bambee> into ONE patch ?
<Quintasan> lol
 * apachelogger has no idea what it does and the message is also no fun
<mgraesslin> just do git format-patch
<ScottK> Who's on digikam and strigi?
<ScottK> I know we need those in soon.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment, would you please accept my kde-baseapps upload.
<bambee> euh... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80659343/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.kdeplasma-addons_4%3A4.6.5-0ubuntu1%7Eppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  <-- LOL ?
 * apachelogger reminds ScottK of bug 855612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855612 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for akonadi-facebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855612
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdeplasma-addons.git&a=commitdiff&h=44df71f6730ea7f54c873a4ec79ee1a980ab35d8 <-- this patch breaks building o.O
<apachelogger> bambee: it happens
<bambee> I know, sometimes I commit shit myself. but it's in kde/4.6 not in master
<bambee> well, fixing
<ScottK> apachelogger: Meh.  Whatever.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Approved.
<apachelogger> bambee: flashdance
<bambee> whut? lol
<apachelogger> dud
<apachelogger> bambee: the akonadi-facebook is missing a license copy
<apachelogger> or multiple
<apachelogger> at least one
<bambee> arf
<apachelogger> 	   <2011> Roeland Jago Douma <unix@rullzer.com>
<apachelogger> that line has a tab
<apachelogger> in copyright that is
<apachelogger> and WTH does that thing builddep on webkit
<apachelogger> what the cake
<apachelogger> also stuff in the control exceeds 80 chars per line
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> W: akonadi-facebook source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends libkfacebook-dev
<apachelogger> bambee: symbols file is all diffy
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> W: libkfacebook-dev: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> W: libkfacebook1: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> E: libkfacebook1: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN10NoteAddJob11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv@Base and 481 others
<bambee> woo!
<bambee> o.O
<bambee> apachelogger: I added your comments to my todolist
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released! | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL | 4.7.1: http://goo.gl/x6iOf | Congratulations to Tonio_ | 42k schools with Kubuntu: http://goo.gl/3M0G6
<ScottK> Someone please update #kubuntu.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no b2 announcement page on wiki?
<apachelogger> ScottK: incidentially enough ... low fat is not mentioned :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Feel free to edit.
<ScottK> Fixed the link on kubuntu.org
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please add your lowfat here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Beta2/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> but what to write? :S
<apachelogger> also I think kwin does not cascade window decroration style settings
<ScottK> apachelogger: I provide the pallet.  The picture is a matter for your artistry.
<lunarcloud> error on the website's announcement - "Kubuntu this final Beta release IS"
<lunarcloud> sounds like yoda
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> lubyou: Fixed it up a bit.
<ScottK> errr.  That was meant for lunarcloud, who didn't stick around ...
<apachelogger> curious fact: low-fat improves time to desktop by about 33% and mem consumption by about 32%
<ScottK> That's worth a mention.
<apachelogger> more interesting fact... I could probably reduce time to desktop by about 90% with a one line change :P
<ScottK> rm -rf plasma-desktop?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> just make plasma-desktop not wait for some dbus stuff
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> #X-DBUS-StartupType=wait
<ScottK> What happens if you don't wait?
<apachelogger> ksplash drops you to the desktop while plasma is mocking along with its blocking loading of plasmoids
<apachelogger> useful enough krunner is not the same binary so you can use krunner from that point on IIRC
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> 76% faster
<ScottK> Nice
<apachelogger> not the visually most apealing thing (i.e. if a kded fires a notification it will not be cought by plasma and thus be unthemed KDE 3 style knotify)
<apachelogger> incidentially enough our notification helper does that for updates
<apachelogger> we should change that
<apachelogger> no need to check for upgradable packages at init
<apachelogger> can easily be pushed back 60 seconds or so
<ScottK> True.  Should wait a bit for things to settle down.
<ScottK> If it's a surgical strike, I'd probably approve an FFe to move that.
<apachelogger> I think we are semi-lazy already
<apachelogger> so it would be a matter of changing a qtimer 
<apachelogger> (IIRC)
<apachelogger> then again I looked at the code 2 years ago last :P
<ScottK> I think that makes you the expert.
<claydoh> lo-fat?
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Uses less memory/CPU than your normal every day Kubuntu.
<claydoh> who/what/when/where/how, the why can wait
<claydoh> I can haz?
<claydoh> hmm howd I miss that?
<claydoh> do you just install on a normal system?
<ScottK> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<ScottK> apachelogger made it.
<claydoh> I must kiss apachelogger 's feet or then
<claydoh> I did try using sqlite for akonadi in place of the mysql backend, not sure that gave any improvements
<apachelogger> claydoh: it should
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> low-fat doesnt do that yet
<apachelogger> (mostly because akonadi cannot be switched in a sane way)
<claydoh> apachelogger:  I didn't look at too long, really, then did a clean install
<claydoh> need to try that on the old laptop, if the black electrical tape holding it together is still good
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> from a user perspective it is mostly just editing a config
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: my new laptop has gesture support in the touchpad. I can do more testing with that.
<apachelogger> from a packaging/automation POV that is a bit of a pain in the butt though
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, and I have a feture request from a few people in the community
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: what are we talking about?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Sorry, I read your blog on your site RE touch stuff
<DarkwingDuck> in 11.10
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we have no UI right now
<apachelogger> someone decided to change around the stack ^^
<apachelogger> claydoh: you surely want to expand the beta2 wiki page a bit?
<DarkwingDuck> touchegg
<apachelogger> with low-fat stuff
<apachelogger> install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<apachelogger> gain up to 33% improvement in login time and memory consumption
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, looking at it now, maybe even a blog post too this is good stuff
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, I'll be doing that when I get my laptop next week *sigh*
<apachelogger> takes away semantic features, ui goodness, krunner features, some background services
<claydoh> better than kmail2 migration madness
<apachelogger> claydoh: first the wiki page :P
<DarkwingDuck> what krunner fetures does it pull?
<claydoh> lemme eat and stare at accessories for my new phone
<claydoh> looking at what the settings do, making a list
<apachelogger> they stop the printer-applet from starting
<claydoh> yup. looking at the config files
<apachelogger> if you have questions...
<claydoh> apachelogger:  will ask :)
<apachelogger> btw, kwin style change does not work for some reason
<apachelogger> gotta talk to martin tomorrow
<claydoh> well it looks pretty self explanatory 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: it appears the package upgarde stuff comes form muon
 * apachelogger had thought jon the taco had learned from master apachelogger when they did the kubuntu-notification-helper
<apachelogger>     QTimer::singleShot(0, this, SLOT(init()));
<apachelogger> oh he did
<apachelogger> ScottK: one line change to delay all the action of the muon kded module
<apachelogger> we should talk to jonny tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Let's have it though.
<apachelogger> at some point :P
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> I have copyright on the muon kded
<apachelogger> something tells me that code is borrowed from kubuntu-notification-helper ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 820591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820591 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the live session of kubuntu prompts to "abort active sessions"" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820591
<apachelogger> that is a completely random issue
<apachelogger> seems to be related to graphics driver though
<apachelogger> happens for ages
<apachelogger> made me thinking about simply removing that feature
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> making it an option turned off by default
<claydoh> apachelogger:  what is this for: [KDE-Global GUI Settings] GraphicEffectsLevel=0 in kdeglobals do?
<apachelogger> claydoh: no one really knows, it apparently defines how many graphical effects a style should use
<apachelogger> (it is the second tab in the style kcm)
<apachelogger> influences software shadows for menus for example
<claydoh> ok, got it thanks
<claydoh> a setting i usually tweak myself
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-23
<claydoh> apachelogger:  can I use   your numbers for the amount of savings possible?
<claydoh> say, 'a memory saving of  up to 30% is possible'?
<apachelogger> claydoh: yeah
<apachelogger> and login time
<apachelogger> dont forget login time ^^
<claydoh> yeah yeah
<claydoh> my phone is shiny, the screen so bright and clear and big i can see it from here, and it hasn't evenbeen shipped yet :)
<claydoh> sorry hardware prn
<apachelogger> I think that already counts as nerdgasm
<claydoh> yup
<claydoh> done wiki is always slow for me
<apachelogger> claydoh: cheers
<claydoh> I should do a quick blog, this is nice stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> rbelem: synack
<rbelem> apachelogger, could you help me to find why this is build is failing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80678854/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.share-like-connect_0.0%7Egit20110923-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB1_DDv7iF0
<rbelem> apachelogger, what is that? :-D
<apachelogger> music
<apachelogger> rbelem: does it build locally?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice music :-D
<apachelogger> rbelem: try without --parallel
<apachelogger> that is one odd build failure
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki
<apachelogger> particularly because it says there is an error but there really is none
<rbelem> apachelogger, but how do I do that in the pkg?
<apachelogger> debian/rules
<rbelem> apachelogger, it does not have parallel flags
<apachelogger> why is that package using dhmk anyway?
<rbelem> apachelogger, no idea
 * apachelogger seems to recall that it only ought to be used for core kde packages
<rbelem> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<rbelem> apachelogger, ^
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<apachelogger> kick that out
<apachelogger> and instead change your dh call to dh $@ --kde
<micahg> can I use lightdm with KDE or will it blow up in my face?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> rbelem:  dh $@ --with kde
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki  :-)
<apachelogger> micahg: should work, afiestas made KDE compatible with it
<micahg> cool
<apachelogger> but that was at UDS, so there is every possability robert broke it again :P
<micahg> heh, well, let's see what happens
<rbelem> apachelogger, failed again o.O https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80684068/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.share-like-connect_0.0%7Egit20110923-0ubuntu1%7Eppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> but now it has an error
<apachelogger> didn't see that before
<rbelem> apachelogger, where?
<apachelogger> libkactivities-dev does not depend on the library
<apachelogger> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libkactivities.so', needed by `lib/sharelikeconnect_provider_activities.so'.  Stop.
<rbelem> ah!
<apachelogger> that error either means the file is not there at all or the link goes into nirvana
<apachelogger> in this case it is latter
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<rbelem> apachelogger, you are my hero!
<rbelem> :-D
 * apachelogger fondles rbelem while rehugging :P
 * apachelogger actually should go to bed some time :O
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> rbelem: no uds app ui yet?
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope :'(
<apachelogger> good, nothing to stop me from going to bed then :D
<rbelem> apachelogger, gn, sleep tight
<apachelogger> nini
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> debfx: Looks like a problem with your revised "don't build the docs unless you need them" change: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.4-0ubuntu3/+build/2800671
<valorie> can one do a liveUSB with the DVD iso, or must it be a DVD?
<valorie> and is it too late to do iso testing for Kub?
 * valorie finally bought some more USB keys
<claydoh> valorie: I believe  you can, don't see why not, its just a bigger image size iso iirc
<claydoh> wow I am up at 3 am 
<bambee> morning
<bambee> ScottK: Do I need to backport patches for kdevelop too ?
<didrocks> fregl: hey, are you around?
<fregl> hi didrocks
<didrocks> fregl: how are you? get used to your mac? :-)
<fregl> nope, I finally managed to get linux natively running on mac
<didrocks> \o/
<fregl> at least for work osx drives me nuts
<didrocks> fregl: heh, at least, you now know how it feels to use it :-)
<didrocks> fregl: joke aside, and apart from the other bug # that Kaleo pointed to you, it seems that https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-21578 is the latest blocker Qt side for unity-2d and a11y
<Riddell> fabo: seen trueg's blog?  "As a consequence I advise packagers to either use libstreamanalyzer from git master or the latest tag instead of using released tarballs."
<didrocks> hey Riddell! how are you?
<fregl> didrocks: hm, I thought menus were fixed... did you try with Qt 4.8 some time?
<didrocks> fregl: no, we are using 4.7.4 in Oneiric (with your backport branch)
<fregl> didrocks: that doesn't keep you from testing, does it?
<fregl> :p
<didrocks> fregl: sure, I will give it a test, then I guess it will need a git bissect :)
<fregl> didrocks: thanks
<fregl> also I wasn't quite sure - reading the bug - what part of the menu is affected? like the "File" reading something else? it works in orca for me...
<fabo> Riddell: yes, I've read blog. I'm not convinced it's the way to go... tracking git head, uploading a random snapshot
<fabo> Riddell: I'll prefer he fixes his issues with strigi developement with the strigi guys
<didrocks> fregl: Saviq is the one reporting the issue, I'm only the messenger there, he will give you more precise details
<fabo> Riddell: it should be easier now, code moved in git, each library is splitted individualy. It's a matter of fixing the release process.
<fregl> didrocks: thanks
<Saviq_freenode> fregl: hi, the problem is that with unity-2d's the launcher contextual menus are spoken the same for each entry
<fregl> didrocks: anyway, in my diff, I don't see any changes in menu name stuff
<Saviq> fregl: what's weird is that it properly gets the state of the QAction (checkable / greyed-out) but not the QAction's text
<fregl> Saviq: can you check with a newer version of the qt-at-spi bridge? there were some bugs like that - also check if accerciser displays it correctly
<fregl> hm, funny
<fregl> Saviq: does it work in normal qt apps?
<Saviq> fregl: yes
<Saviq> fregl: nope, accersizer displays the same thing that's spoken
<Saviq> which is a repeat of QMenu's text
<fregl> at least it's consistent
<fregl> do you have a simple sample app? I don't have the unity stuff
<Saviq> I'll try and hack something up, but looking at http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/master/src/plugins/accessible/widgets/qaccessiblemenu.cpp#line93
<Saviq> and then http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.7/src/gui/accessible/qaccessiblewidget.cpp#line793
<Saviq> to me it looks like QWidget::text() will always return the menu's name if it has a accessible name set (which it has, in our case)
 * bambee tests kubuntu-ppa on his eepc, everything works fine
<Saviq> since in line 801 it checks on the widget, regardless of the value of child
<Saviq> and so then QAccessibleMenu::97 will return that value, again, regardless of the value of child
<Saviq> I wonder if we should simply drop the accessible name...
<fabo> Riddell: commented on the blog ;)
<Saviq> fregl: unless you convince me otherwise, I see a missing !child somewhere there ;)
<Saviq> fregl: btw it's with me that you have been talking about a11y in unity when in SF for MeeGoConf
<fregl> Saviq: ah, nice. I'll be back in a few minutes. I'll have a real look then.
<Saviq> sure
<bambee> apachelogger: where is touchegg-gui ?
<Saviq> fregl: exactly, if I drop the accessible name from the menu, the actions are reported correctly
<Saviq> fregl: if you ask me, http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/master/src/gui/accessible/qaccessiblewidget.cpp#line801 is missing a !child &&
<Saviq> or http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/master/src/plugins/accessible/widgets/qaccessiblemenu.cpp#line96 or near that
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: seems the fix for not building documentation doesn't work
<didrocks> debfx: are you sure that dh_listpackages works for Arch: all package in the builder?
<didrocks> I would say, it will be the same than a local build
<didrocks> debfx: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79795376/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> and compare to: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80667651/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<didrocks> (search for the ignored part: dh_auto_build -Smakefile -- docs)
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80668507/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.qt4-x11_4%3A4.7.4-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz for the amd64 ubuntu3 package, it's there
<didrocks> (not in ubuntu2)
<debfx> didrocks: yes, I'll fix it
<debfx> dh_listpackages seems to print all packages in dh_auto_* overrides
<didrocks> debfx: indeed, but it doesn't outside of it?
<didrocks> debfx: do you know how it works, how does it know it's a buildder and so != from a local build?
<debfx> I'll move the build stuff to build-indep and build-arch
<didrocks> would make sense, just interested in that "magic" if you know it :)
<ScottK> bambee: No.
<debfx> didrocks: the difference is that non-i386 buildds don't build arch-all packages (dpkg-buildpackage -B)
<bambee> ScottK: it's done
<ScottK> bambee: Cool.
<debfx> so it calls debian/rules binary-arch instead of debian/rules binary
<ScottK> I'll try and have a look at it today.
<bambee> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695563/
<didrocks> debfx: right, I know that :) just waiting to know how it knows it's a builder or just a normal machine where it buils arch:all packages
<ScottK> bambee: I don't see kdepimlibs on your list.  Did you check that one?
<debfx> didrocks: I don't get your question, what needs to know if it's a builder?
<didrocks> debfx: the builder itself. Like, you are on an amd64 machine (your laptop), you bzr bd -> arch:all packages are built. You are on a amd64 buildd -> arch:all are not built. Just interested on what triggers that behavior (basically how a buildder knows if he should or not build arch:all packages)
<debfx> didrocks: you can configure if it should build arch:all packages or not: dpkg-buildpackage -b vs. -B, pbuilder has --binary-arch
<didrocks> debfx: ah ok, that explains! thanks for the info :)
<debfx> didrocks: do you have an idea where I would run configure since it's required for build-indep and build-arch?
<bambee> ScottK: I checked it, I forgot to put it in my list
<didrocks> debfx: you can do it another way, to avoid splitting and breaking the override. Create a build_doc flag at the very beginning, depending on the ifneq() result
<didrocks> debfx: and you that flag in the override_?
<ScottK> bambee: Cool.  Thanks.
<debfx> didrocks: what would I check in the ifneq()?
<didrocks> debfx: you mean that the current check dh_listpackages only isn't accurate in the override stenzas, isn't it? how did you test your fix?
<debfx> didrocks: dh_listpackages lists all packages unless there is some environment variable set which debhelper does in override targets that actually act on packages
<didrocks> debfx: so, if you make the dh_listpackages check before any override? and store the build_doc there?
<debfx> didrocks: I think that won't change its output since the env variables are the same
 * didrocks opens dh_listpackages
<didrocks> I still don't get why the DOPACKAGES dh variable contains the -doc package then, seems wrong but I'm probably missing something
<didrocks> debfx: do you have the list of those env variable setting this? if we can't fix it or find why there is that in debhelper, we should at least workaround again the bad way I'm afraid :/
<Saviq> fregl: let me know when you're back, please
<debfx> didrocks: the problem seems to be that dh runs build instead of build-arch (which in turn run dh_auto_{configure,build})
<debfx> didrocks: turns out that dpkg-buildpackage calls debian/rules build and then debian/rules <binary-target>
<fregl> Saviq: re
<Saviq> fregl: so you don't have to go back in the logs - if I don't setAccessibleMenu() on the QMenu, the QActions are ok
<yofel> NOTICE: Natty 4.7.1 packages need testing in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging, esp. check for issues with the python bindings.
<fregl> Saviq: what is setAccessibleMenu() ?
<Saviq> argh
<Saviq> setAccessibleTitle()
<Saviq> of course
<fregl> accessibleName? yeah
<Saviq> aaaa
<Saviq> name
<fregl> :)
<Saviq> so yeah, when I don't set that, the actions are fine
<Saviq> and that's a result of http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/master/src/gui/accessible/qaccessiblewidget.cpp#line801
<Saviq> whenever there's a accessible name on the QMenu
<Saviq> that's always returned as the accessible text
<fregl> Saviq: ok, then it's clear. setting accessible name on menu... yes
<Saviq> regardless of child
<fregl> that's why it's not caught in the unit test - we don't set the accessible name there
<Saviq> I'm not sure why, but we had to
<Saviq> otherwise the menu itself isn't spoken
<fregl> I'll think about it for a few minutes where to best fix it. In Qt 5 the problem goes away since there are no longer these crazy child integers
<Saviq> either way, I don't think that's expected
<fregl> nope, it's a bug
<Saviq> just let me know what solution will you accept and I'll have a patch for you, we really want that fixed for 11.10, so I have to get that done
<fregl> yes, I want it to be the same patch that goes into 4.8
<fregl> let's at least not diverge
<didrocks> debfx: indeed, but with -B on the buildd for the second call, isn't it?
<debfx> didrocks: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=398625
<ubottu> Debian bug 398625 in dpkg-dev "dpkg-dev: dpkg-buildpackage -B: should call build-arch target" [Wishlist,Open]
<apachelogger> bambee: pardon?
<didrocks> debfx: yeah, we agree on then.
<debfx> didrocks: so looks like it's just not possible
<didrocks> debfx: sorry, was disconnected. So I was telling "indeed, but we still have to find a workaround for getting Qt building on powerpc and armel"
 * bambee tests oneiric on his ac100
<debfx> didrocks: I guess the only options are the arch workaround and print some dots while the docs build ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: It's not advocated on revu anymore, and I don't find it in archives :(
<bambee> (touchegg-gui)
<didrocks> debfx: well, not very familiar with qmake, so if you are on that solution to fix it… :)
<apachelogger> bambee: because it aint compatible with 1.0
<apachelogger> and jose said there might not be a version that is, in time for oneiric
<apachelogger> you could of course talk to jose and mayb help a bit :P
<bambee> oh, ok
<bambee> I understand
<fregl> Saviq: thanks, I got the unit test written, now I think the proper fix is to fix qaccessiblewidget to do the right thing... but it is a log easier to fix the menu instead. I think I'll go with that one.
<Saviq> fregl: do you want me to do anything or will you just get it done in 5s
<debfx> didrocks: since working with qmake usually results in insanity I'd rather go with the other workaround ;)
<apachelogger> everywhere I turn there is a fregl, oh my
<fregl> Saviq: I'm getting it done and put it in our 4.8 and give you the patch if that's ok with you?
<Saviq> great
<didrocks> debfx: ok, good luck with it :-)
<fregl> and I won't get it done in 5 seconds because I got another short meeting now. but today.
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn;t I upload digikam already?
<apachelogger> at least I thought I did
<Saviq> fregl: works for me
<debfx> allee: have you had time to test digikam?
<apachelogger> debfx: you are uploading digikam?
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, once someone has successfully tested it
<apachelogger> ah good
<apachelogger> cause my pbuilder appears broken
<didrocks> ScottK: Satoris has a patch for wacom tablet (bug #799202), he proposed the patch upstream: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/merge_requests/1397. Maybe we should include it? fabo can review it as well IMHO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799202 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "wacom stylus jumps with latest xserver-xorg-core" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799202
<fregl> Saviq: didrocks: which version of the bridge is ubuntu using? can you give me the tag/sha1?
<didrocks> fregl: let me have a look
<fregl> thanks
<Saviq> fregl: does git20110628 sound right?
<didrocks> fregl: I don't have the tag, I just pushed the date :)
<didrocks> the one Saviq is pointing ;)
<fregl> sounds reasonable
<fregl> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<fregl> it is much more awesome and better when using the new stuff in Qt 4.8 ...
<Mamarok> time this week an upgrade in 11.10 beta gets stuck on "Setting up friendly-recovery" 
<Mamarok> second* time
<Mamarok> is this a known issue?
<allee> debfx: not jet.  I spend yesterday my time in a traffic jam.
<allee> debfx: I'll do some tests a bit later .  Should we (I can do it) ask on kubuntu-devel for testing?
 * Mamarok hates grub config going wrong
<ScottK> didrocks: Sounds like something we'd want.  If fabo or upstream blesses it, then I'd say include it.
<didrocks> ScottK: let's discuss that next week, hoping that fabo or upstream can get to it before final freeze
<ScottK> Did you re-upload already?
<Riddell> ooh tech board votes, I wonder who to vote for
<Satoris> ScottK: a word of warning: the way the patch fixes the issue might not be acceptable to upstream, but a proper fix would probably have needed an expert on Qt object lifetime or somesuch.
<ScottK> Satoris: OK.  Hopefully fabo can review and give us an outside expert's opinion.
<Satoris> But it does change the situation from "Krita and others broken for everyone always" to "working for almost everyone".
<Satoris> Specifically, it might break if drawing with two styluses at the same time. Which is not that common a case. :)
<fabo> from a quick look, the patch sounds good. I'll try to pull some more reviewers ;)
<Satoris> The main issue might be the global variables.
<fregl> didrocks: Saviq: weird, the other bug sometimes hits me, sometimes it works and the button gets "I should have that name" as name...
<fregl> actually sometimes I don't get the button at all
<didrocks> waow, weird
<Saviq> fregl: "the other bug"?
<fregl> Saviq: ah, you weren't cc'ed, sorry. I got a mail regarding qml and loaders not working
<Saviq> ah k
<fregl> damn heisenbugs
<ScottK> allee: I think I''m good with updating strigi.  Could you get someone to upload it?
<ScottK> allee: Note that fabo updated it in Debian again so we'll want his changes too.
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope, could not find a CD
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Fortunately someone else tested it at the last minute.  Could you find some CDs before final so you can test then?
<shadeslayer> Sure, i'll arrange something
<shadeslayer> too bad it doesn't boot from the USB :(
<ScottK> That doesn't look likely to change soon.
<shadeslayer> yeah, i think you need hybrid ISO's or sth like that
<shadeslayer> brrrr ... archives are under load it seems
<allee> ScottK: uh, I think you know better who has main upload rights.  Tell me some names and I pester them ;)
<ScottK> allee: apachelogger, Quintasan, debfx are at least here.
 * ScottK suggests Quintasan for the most likley victim as he's been quiet lately.
<allee> ^^ todo digikam: new sync with debian and upload.
<ScottK> Yes.  That too.
<allee> fabo: digikam does not show .avi thumbnails (is kffmpegthumbnailer installed).  But dragon can play the .avi.    Bug or missing deb.   If missing deb we should add it to Suggests: 
<fabo> allee: dunno, it's msp domain. I can have a quick look.
<allee> fabo: greet him from me
<fabo> allee: sure
<fabo> allee: I can reproduce, I don't have thumbnail in digikam/dolphin but can play the video.
<allee> apachelogger: ^^ dear phonon master what does dolphin need to create .avi .mpg thumbnails?
<apachelogger> not phonon :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> whom should i talk to if i want isohybrid images?
<apachelogger> bambee was working on a phonon thumbnailer, but that will not be usable before phonon 4.6 as the API is not finished
<fabo> allee: do you have debian/patches/libav_compat.diff ?
<fabo> allee: at least, in debian, the patch is wrong.
 * fabo checks bzr
<allee> fabo: I only test debfx pkgs upload yesterday afternoon. no src (yet)
<fabo> allee: looks good this patch isn't in ubuntu
<allee> apachelogger: so no video thumbnails in dolphing until it's implemented of is dolphin using another method?
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> there are ffmpeg and mplayer thumbnailers
<apachelogger> not the best of code though
<apachelogger> they both are in kdemultimedia
<fabo> allee: it has nothing to do with phonon
<fabo> the thumbnailer is using ffmpeg libraries
<fabo> (it's maybe the reason though with ffmpeg upgrade)
<allee> fabo: I thought dophin would be using phonon.  ...
<apachelogger> would seem much saner, wouldn't it? :S
<fabo> allee: I think the thumbnail isn't created, the file is played without problem with phonon.
<fabo> apachelogger: :)
<allee> apachelogger: I really hope miss a peace.  I've installed kffmpegthumbnailer and mplayerthumbs.  Still no thumbnails in dolphin or digikam.  Or no video thumbnails possible in oneiric
 * bambee is back
<bambee> apachelogger: that will not be usable because pvlc is borked :P
<bambee> with VDO
<bambee> :D
<bambee> (I am kidding, it's experimental I know)
<apachelogger> VDO is dead
<apachelogger> and rubbish
 * bambee thinks that apachelogger broke pvlc... Shhh, it's a secret...
<allee> fabo: after  ffmpegthumbs installation digikam creates video thumbnails.  Can you verify?  Then I suggest to add it to Recommends.  In kubuntu digikam is now in universe as is ffmpegthumbs.
<fabo> ok
<allee> unfortunately dolpinis still without videothumbs :( :(
<apachelogger> try relogin :P
<bambee> allee: I am not sure but it's disabled by default
<apachelogger> that too
<bambee> at least on my eepc it was disabled
<yofel> it is disabled by default
<allee> apachelogger:  what's disabled?  videothumbs?
 * apachelogger upgrades his n950
<apachelogger> allee: yeah
<apachelogger> I think there is a whitelist for what file types get thumb'd
<apachelogger> and video is off by default IIRC
<allee> ffmpegthumbs that unreliable?
<bambee> dolphin -> configure -> configure dolphin -> general, there is a tab for thumbnails
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/sTMQV.png
<yofel> allee: I don't think it's that unreliable, there's just not much point in having them
<yofel> ffmpegthumbs at least uses less resources than mplayerthumbs
<allee> yofel:  when digikam videon you have many files like   imgNNNN.avi   IMHO thumbs are quite helpful.  But that's only of course my personal opion.
<apachelogger> if the algo for thumb selection was sane that is...
<allee> So would you argue pro or con  adding  ffmpegthumbs to digikam recommends
<yofel> allee: sure, but then you can turn it on when you need it, most people don't need thumbs for videos
<apachelogger> allee: that would disappear with 12.04 
<apachelogger> ffmpegthumbs almost certainly cannot go to main
<yofel> well, we can suggest it
<apachelogger> which gives no benefit to the user
<apachelogger> the solution is phonon :P
<yofel> then hurry up :P
<allee> yofel: digikam is universe for 11.10  so recommends is possible for now
<bambee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/phononthumbs.png  <-- phonon powered 
<yofel> I know it is, but I agree with apachelogger that there wouldn't be much point to add it for one release
<apachelogger> powa
<yofel> kubotu: order booze for bambee
 * kubotu slides booze down the bar to bambee
<yofel> bambee++
<apachelogger> bambee: it would look better with prn
<yofel> LOL
<bambee> yofel: thanks :D
<allee> yofel:  6 month of less question on #digikam and #kubuntu how to get videothumbs working ;)
<allee> fabo: not everyone is convined that ffmepgthumbs is worth a recommends in digikam.   I disagree until phonon-video-thumbs is released ;)  Your milage may vary
<yofel> I still think it would be worth to suggest it
<yofel> If I got the way muon works right the software center should show it as an digikam addon on the info page
<yofel> btw. did someone find the software center in some _publicly visible_ place in oneiric?
<yofel> hm, actually nvm, need to check something else
<yofel> and btw. natty 4.7.1 packages still need testing in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<allee> debfx, yofel: I did basic tests with 2.2.1.  No problems found.
<yofel> 2.2.1?
<allee> *2.1.1  sorry
<yofel> ah k
<allee> ^^ digikam
<yofel> I'll do some tests later
<yofel> but back to muon: in absence of jonthetaco, does someone know how a user is supposed to find the software center?
<allee> [15:32:28] <ScottK> allee: Note that fabo updated it in Debian again so we'll want his changes too.
<yofel> it's not in system settings
<ScottK> allee: That was for strigi.
<apachelogger> yofel: kickoff?
<apachelogger> yofel: you could add it to systemsettings though
<ScottK> Seems like it ought to be there.
<yofel> apachelogger: that's not the place I would start looking at, but if it's not in system settings I would at least add it as a favorite in kickoff
<ScottK> Favorite under computer.
<ScottK> err ..under computer in kickoff.
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695704/
<ScottK> Not favorite.
<allee> apachelogger: tried with kickoff .  didn't succeed.  Cheating (searching for muon) succeded ;)
<allee> IMHO kickoff search should use  <favorite language>  + englisch
<Quintasan> allee: Uhh what?
<yofel> hm, it does seem to be under computer
<Quintasan> I'm somehow busy but I can spare 10 minutes
<allee> Quintasan: software center will succeed in a german installation
<yofel> need to check the other PC again, I was somehow totally unable to find it with german locale
<allee> *will not
<Quintasan> allee: Uhh and what I am supposed to do about that?
<allee> Quintasan: supposed to do nothing, but if you feel like it then fix it ;)
<Quintasan> allee: I think ScottK named me as a potential victim of pestering to get something uploaded
<ScottK> Quintasan: I did.  digikam and strigi.
<Quintasan> Ah I see.
<bambee> ScottK: see packagers, since the fix for kssl has a CVE, I will report a security bug (private?)
<ScottK> bambee: Already done.
<ScottK> Let me subscribe you.
<bambee> oh great
<debfx> allee: thanks for testing!
<debfx> ScottK: I've uploaded digikam, have fun reviewing it ;)
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: Fortunately it's in Universe now, so it just needs the FFe, not a full review of the diff.
<debfx> or unfortunately because no one will spot the packaging bugs
<ScottK> True.
<debfx> didrocks: maybe we can work around that dpkg-buildpackage limitation by moving the docs build to override_dh_auto_install
<didrocks> debfx: I don't really like it, better to find a workaround for the archive for oneiric (at worst, i386) and discussing the move to override_dh_auto_install with fabo?
<debfx> didrocks: what's the harm of moving it to install (besides the feeling that it doesn't belong there)?
<ScottK> Nice. digikam diff -> diff from 2:1.9.0-1ubuntu2 to 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu1 (27.9 MiB) 
<debfx> the i386 workaround can break non-archive builds
<didrocks> debfx: no rationale one, just the feeling TBH :-)
<didrocks> debfx: yeah, so maybe try there and push to a ppa to ensure it works? (checking that amd64 doesn't build the documentation?)
<debfx> didrocks: yep but I'll build it locally to speed things up a bit
<shadeslayer> i've almost managed to boot kubuntu with grub efi
<skfin> Can I look at kubuntu's installer's translations somewhere?
<skfin> I'd like to check Finnish translations if they are ok
<skfin> And then there is the slideshow during the installion
<didrocks> debfx: sure, I'll push another package on Monday with an additional patch, so feel free to just stage the change in bzr
<ScottK> skfin: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity
<ScottK> skfin: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<skfin> ScottK: Thank you :)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> digikam accepted, BTW.
<debfx> you still have the chance to reject it from binary new :)
<shadeslayer1> \o
<shadeslayer1> so, it boots using efi, but i get http://paste.kde.org/126601 in my Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer1> any ideas what to do?
<fregl> Saviq: ok, patch will be in https://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/accessibility/commits/4.7-a11y in about one hour from now
<ScottK> shadeslayer1: Beyond the obvious "file a bug", no.
<shadeslayer1> hmm
<shadeslayer1> well, looks like its trying to access a memory space which is out of range
<shadeslayer1> bbiab
<debfx> does anyone run quasselcore and is interested in testing an apparmor profile?
<ScottK> debfx: Sure.
<ScottK> debfx: The only thing is, the core is on a lucid server.
<ScottK> Dunno if that'd work.
<Mamarok> brilliant, now it hangs at creating grub.cfg :(
<Mamarok> OK, I'm stuck, no way to finish that update of +1, it stalls at "Setting up friendly-recovery", every now and then I manage to make it go a step further with Ctrl+C and then hangs on generating grub.cfg
<Mamarok> any ideas?
<Mamarok> dual boot machine that worked flawlessly until today
<Mamarok> grub is installed correctly in /dev/sda
<ScottK> debfx: Is digikam using the embedded libs like kipi-plugins?
<ScottK> debfx: nevermine
<ScottK> mind
<Saviq> fregl: fantastic, thanks!
<fregl> Saviq: no problem
<bambee> ScottK: do you think that I can use kubuntu-low-fat-settings on my ac100 ? (with 512MB of ram)
<bambee> the ac100 works like a charm on oneiric, seriously :D
<bambee> I ask this question mostly for ram...
<ScottK> yes
<schnelle> can anybody of you poke/ask some kde dev to fix this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469 
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,New]
<schnelle> it is very annoying "in your face" bug
<schnelle> personally, it annoys me so much that i wont use kde 4.7 untill this is fixed :(
<schnelle> there are no replies from devs in the bug report
<schnelle> on oneiric installation i am experiancing this bug all the time
<rbelem> anyone with a i386 table around?
<rbelem> *tablet
<rbelem> bulldog98, ping
<rbelem> bambee, is ac100 a tablet?
<ScottK> It's arm, not i386
<debfx> ScottK: sorry for the late reply. do you use the backport?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.
<ScottK> IIRC it's a no change backport from natty at the moment.
<ScottK> We could backport from oneiric no problem though.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, then it should work: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor-profiles/master/download/head:/usr.bin.quasselcore-20110915095416-l52z8ckorf896keh-1/usr.bin.quasselcore
<bambee> rbelem: an ac100
<bambee> ah
<bambee> no it's a smartbook
<bambee> sorry
<bambee> rbelem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100, see the hardware section
<rbelem> bambee, ah! a really nice hardware :-D
<bambee> hehe :D
<bambee> hoping openmax will work for the next release
<ScottK> debfx: Seems to work.
<debfx> ScottK: great, thanks for testing. maybe we can include it in the package next release.
<ScottK> debfx: If you get someone like jdstrand to review it, I'd be glad to add it now.
<debfx> ScottK: he has merged it into the apparmor-profiles branch so I'm guessing he's already reviewed it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Fire away.
 * bambee installs kubuntu-desktop && kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<apachelogger> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=52611
<apachelogger> it gives me the giggles
<Riddell> apachelogger: what on earth?
<claydoh> apachelogger: lolz that was quick, though does arch even have the printer applet :-) to disable
<apachelogger> claydoh: printer-applet is in KDE, so yes
<apachelogger> unless they patched around again
<apachelogger> which they probably did not do now that chakra is a fork or something
<claydoh> ahh thought it was one of our things
<ScottK> claydoh: Riddell is upstream for it, but it's part of KDE.
<claydoh> maybe that's why I thought so
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I totally tend towards writing my own desktop shell
<valorie> the world sorta needs more desktop shells
<dtchen> as long as I have my konsoles, the desktop shells be damned!
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, it certainly needs one that is not rubbish
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> next up: highly integrated dlna/upnp server
<apachelogger> of course highly integrated is a fun word to use considering there are 3000000 data storage systems in KDEmm software
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-24
<valorie> there was someone crying over lack of dlna the other day
<valorie> rrix?
<valorie>  not sure
<apachelogger> it is a tricky thing to do
<valorie> highly integrated sounds good though
 * apachelogger only delivers the best
<claydoh> oooh dlna sos I can get all my medias on my new phone
<claydoh> which still has not arrived :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: You could help svuorela rewrite knotify.\
<ScottK> That could probably use phonon.
<apachelogger> too depressed
<apachelogger> though we are on it
<apachelogger> phonon that is
<apachelogger> we are going to throw out a whole new api that is centered around notifications
<apachelogger> with sample caching and all that mambo jumbo
 * ScottK thought Aaron gave a very inspired vision about knotify today.
<apachelogger> didn't read it yet
<apachelogger> gosh
<apachelogger> he and his long mails
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> tldr
<apachelogger> especially on half a bottle of vodka
<apachelogger> someone should totally figure out how to do desktop file translations for own software nowadays
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you happen to know whether super mario is still close with fglrx stuff?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695704/ makes the flgrx control center thing show up in systemsettings
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, I don't.
<bulldog98> rbelem: pong
<bambee> morning
<yofel_> moin
<bambee> France - New Zealand => 17 - 37 :D
<yofel> ah, I actually saw part of the game on television, not one of my favorite games...
<shadeslayer> \o
<bambee> ScottK: where can I find the package set used by the preinstalled images ?
<bambee> (I build a preinstalled image for my ac100)
<bambee> (a kubuntu preinstalled image)
<shadeslayer> bambee: look at the manifest files
<bambee> ok
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696131/ <--- line 4682
<yofel> bambee: line 4415
<bambee> yofel: good catch ;)
<bambee> python-support is missing
<yofel> that's supposed to be deprecated
<yofel> so I guess apt-xapian-index needs fixing
<bambee> mhhh
<yofel> bug 856627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856627 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "package apt-xapian-index 0.44ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856627
<yofel> bug 858099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856627 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #858099 package apt-xapian-index 0.44ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856627
<ScottK> bambee and yofel: I just accepted a fixed apt-xapian-index.
<debfx> digikam failed to build on armel and powerpc in case someone is interested in fixing these
<debfx> ScottK: i've uploaded strigi 0.7.6
<ScottK> debfx: Great.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> (at strigi)
<ScottK> debfx: accepted.
<debfx> thanks
<yofel> did someone test the natty 4.7.1 backports?
<bambee> ScottK: great, thanks!
<shadeslayer> yofel: from staging?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> iirc i heard someone in #kubuntu saying that all went fine, lemme see
<shadeslayer> <fontis> yay
<shadeslayer> <fontis> I'm on KDE 4.7 now
<shadeslayer> <fontis> and wow, it's so slick
<yofel> he probably meant the backports
<yofel> but 4.7.0 not 4.7.1
<yofel> as staging isn't exactly publi
<yofel> c
<shadeslayer> maybe, can't really say, s/he's not online either
<shadeslayer> yofel: we could ask users in #kubuntu to do some testing
<yofel> then I could just as well copy it over to backports, which I'll do if I get no other testing till tomorrow evening
 * yofel does another attempt at fixing bug 553557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553557 in KDE Base "kde power button configuration ignored" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553557
<yofel> seems kubuntu-notification-helper still spawns defunct kded4 processes
<claydoh> shadeslayer: yofel I can post in kubuntuforums but do we want to use staging as a place for testing? Often staging is broken so users will have problems and complaints
<yofel> claydoh: no, all I want is maybe 2 more devs here that can check if there are issues
<claydoh> happens occasionally - users do not read warnings :) 
<yofel> staging isn't for public testing
<shadeslayer> well, not on forums, because you never know what they'll read
<shadeslayer> yeah
<claydoh> well it went with no hitches on my desktop/media center setup
<claydoh> :)
<yofel> claydoh: 4.7.1 ?
<shadeslayer> claydoh: add it to the wiki!
<claydoh> yes, from staging
<yofel> good, one more tester please ^^
<claydoh> my desktop is no mission-critical
<claydoh> at least when I am not using xbmc that is
<schnelle> hi devs sorry to bother you again with this bug but if you can please backport fix to oneiric: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281804
<ubottu> KDE bug 281804 in style "Clementine Player's seek bar started to blink since version 4 7 0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<schnelle> video of the bug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPA_bC4mJl8
<schnelle> it is an oxygen style bug
<DarkwingDuck> What is the minimum required specs for Kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> I was doing a bit for UserDays and someone asked that. I couldn't find it.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yer software has bugs
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: should be same as ubuntu afaik
<shadeslayer> i have a 10.10 CD lying around that i can check, one sec
<shadeslayer> 256 MB's of RAM, 4 GB's of HDD space ... sounds like the same as ubuntu to me
<DarkwingDuck> Anything about video card?
<maco> no
<shadeslayer> nope
<maco> plasma works fine in 2d mode
<maco> *cough* unlike ubuntu, kubuntu looks the same on hardware and in a vm *cough*
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> unity and unity-2d don't look the same?
<shadeslayer> nope
<yofel> bwahahaha
<maco> and 11.04 didnt ship with unity-2d
<maco> so it was unity on hardware and gnome in a vm
<yofel> that I know, and I made fun of it back then too, but I thought that unity and unity-2d would fix that o.O
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: after changing the server via software-properties-kde, qaptworker starts refreshing the cache even though i told it not to refresh the cache
<DarkwingDuck> I though that was the case but, I wanted to make sure.
<maco> yofel:  going by the video on omgubuntu, it looks like unity 2d doesnt put the window close buttons in the top bar, only visible on hover, for one thing
<maco> the launcher also looks quite a bit different than i remember it looking on unity
<yofel> JontheEchidna: poke me when you're back, I tried to use muon software center on a fresh oneiric install on my dads PC, but no matter what I did it always told me I had another package manager running
<yofel> apt worked fine though
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: although , i might be wrong and s-p-k might be at fault here, but a fix would be appreciated :)
<jjesse> yofel on my fresh install on my netbook in beta 1 and fully updated i have had no problems w/ muon
<DarkwingDuck> I love muon. I still use apt but, muon is good.
<allee> yofel: packagekit at work in your installation?
<yofel> allee: we ship packagekit by default in oneiric?
<allee> yofel: lemme check ...
<yofel> packagekit isn't installed here, and shouldn't be in the default install either since nothing uses it
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: where do you tell it not to refresh the cache at?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: could be a stale dpkg lock file hanging around
<yofel> JontheEchidna: not sure, apt didn't complain, I'll try if I can reproduce it again
<yofel> JontheEchidna: and the refresh is after you change the mirror and close software-properties-kde
<JontheEchidna> right, but where do you tell anything to not refresh afterwards?
<yofel> it then tells you to refresh the cache with [Refresh] and [Cancel]
<yofel> clicking either button refreshes the cache
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I'm not getting that dialog when I launch s-p-kde from muon
<yofel> me neither I think, but you do get it from muon-installer
<JontheEchidna> oh, then it's a bug w/ software-properties-kde, it handles the refresh in that case
<JontheEchidna> brb
#kubuntu-devel 2011-09-25
<ScottK> yofel: packagekit is not default.  Last I checked it was in Universe because Ubuntu wasn't using it either.
<micahg> yep
<micahg> ScottK: taking a look at kdesdk
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<micahg> ScottK: so, I was able to reproduce the failure, but the include file seems to not be in the distro, so I'm seeing what happens with it commented out
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'd check and see if it's in the shipped source.
<ScottK> It might be generated and it's the generation that's failing for some reason.
<micahg> yeah, it's needed, probably just the wrong file name
<micahg> ScottK: your original hunch was correct, it's supposed to be generated, but it seems to not be
<ScottK> Good luck.  I'm going to sleep now.
<micahg> heh, thanks
<micahg> and good night
<bambee> morning
<bambee> apachelogger: kubuntu-low-fat-settings does not work here
<bambee> KDEDIRS does not contains /usr/share/kubuntu-low-fat-settings (the account used is new)
<bambee> apachelogger: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50lowfat conflicts with /usr/bin/startkde -> startkde overrides KDEDIRS
<bambee> at least here...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i'll have a go at that bug
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ping ping
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: if i download software-properties and run the kde excutable from there, everything works as expected
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> agateau: Happy Birthday!!! 
<pythonsnake> Hi
<shadeslayer> hi pythonsnake
<pythonsnake> Can I stay in the channel ?
<pythonsnake> Or it is dev-only ?
<shadeslayer> sure you can
<pythonsnake> Cool
<pythonsnake> How can I get 4.7.1 ?
<pythonsnake> I've added backport but it's 4.7.0
<shadeslayer> iirc 4.7.1 is in the staging ppa, let me check
<Tm_T> ...and if it's in staging ppa, it's not available for users yet then (:
<pythonsnake> :(
<shadeslayer> true that, but i think yofel was waiting for one last tester before he could copy the packages over
<pythonsnake> me !
<pythonsnake> I wanna test
<pythonsnake> Could I ?
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging << WARNING : These might break your system since we're still testing them, please add test results to :  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<pythonsnake> Break=Kernel Panic ?
<shadeslayer> Break = KDE does not start/ Your configs might be messed up/ might kill kittens
<pythonsnake> I think I could handle it as I've used to use ArchLinux
<pythonsnake> I need to register right ?
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: it shouldn't break anything because 2 people have tested it, but your configuration might be different, so can't say
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: read " Adding this PPA to your system"
<pythonsnake> shadeslayer: for posting results
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yes, you need to register on launchpad
<pythonsnake> never done so :-)
<pythonsnake> BTW, just curious, how can I get kubuntu cloak if there's one
<shadeslayer> there's no kubuntu cloak, and k/ubuntu members get ubuntu irc cloaks
<shadeslayer> !membership > pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake, please see my private message
<pythonsnake> Thanks
<shadeslayer> sure, no problem :)
<pythonsnake> I need to remove backport repo ?
<pythonsnake> I'm honoured to be one of the first persons using 4.7.1 ( I guess) 
<shadeslayer> uh .. no, should work
<pythonsnake> :-)
<pythonsnake> ?
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<shadeslayer> see, 4.7.1 > 4.7.0 , so the staging ppa should automatically superseed the backports ppa
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: don't forget to remove the PPA after you upgrade, staging will contain unstable packages not meant for general consumption
 * bambee_ is connected from kubuntu on his ac100
<bambee_> it works just fine, seriously :D
<shadeslayer> bambee_: ARM core?
<bambee_> shadeslayer: yes (tegra 2)
<bambee_> ;)
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<shadeslayer> bambee_: how's the performance like?
<bambee_> I built a rootfs
<pythonsnake> bambee_: are you one of testers too ? :o
<shadeslayer> bambee_: got a link for that?
<bambee_> shadeslayer: actually 3D and video acceleration don't work yet on oneiric, but it do on natty
<bambee_> (using L4T )
<bambee_> and performance are great :D
<shadeslayer> yeah, i saw that they have a new release
<shadeslayer> but the rootfs they provide is natty
<bambee_> yesterday I tried to show a 1080p movie, it was a terrible experience :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<bambee_> shadeslayer: oneiric is available
<shadeslayer> i bet you don't have neon
<bambee_> search on the wiki
<shadeslayer> ah it is? i didn't search on the wiki yet
<bambee_> + I built a rootfs for kubuntu , the rootfs found on the wiki is for ubuntu
<pythonsnake> what is rootfs ?
<pythonsnake> file system ?
<bambee_> pythonsnake: yes
<pythonsnake> bambee_: cool :-)
<pythonsnake> How to generate random passwords ?
<bambee_> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<pythonsnake> BTW, KDE is so great! Awesome works!
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats what i was looking at myseld
<shadeslayer> *myself
<bambee_> shadeslayer: with kubuntu-low-fat-settings it's a just a dream :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<pythonsnake> low fat is impressive
<shadeslayer> bambee_: pastebin /proc/cpuinfo plz
<bambee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696743/
<shadeslayer> hah, no neon
<shadeslayer> just like i suspected
<pythonsnake> neon ?
<pythonsnake> yay!
<shadeslayer> well, ARM processors don't do Floating point operations, so they have a seprate unit to do that, if  you have that it's called having neon support
<pythonsnake> 30 secs more and 4.7.1!
<shadeslayer> and floating point operations are required in playing 1080p vids
<pythonsnake> Do i need to reboot ?
<shadeslayer> for eg. my phone has 'neon' under features
<shadeslayer> nope
<pythonsnake> or relogin should be enough ?
<shadeslayer> just relogin
<pythonsnake> ok
<bambee_> shadeslayer: neon is a SIMD instruction set, also you can't play 1080p with a cpu like that it's too slow
<bambee_> usually 1080p is accelerated using the gpu 
<shadeslayer> bambee_: i can play 720p video on me phone easily :P
<shadeslayer> because i haz neon :D
<pythonsnake> when will be kde 5 released ?
<bambee_> 720 p != 1080p
<shadeslayer> i know, but just saying :)
<shadeslayer> have to try out 1080p now
<bambee_> why the hell I've no neon here ? it's a cortex A9....
<pythonsnake> yay
<pythonsnake> 4.7.1!
<bambee_> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, stop bullshitting people
<pythonsnake> It works !
<apachelogger> neon is a SIMD arch
<pythonsnake> lol
<apachelogger> it is not equvivalent to a floatin point processor
<apachelogger> in particular on ARM that thing is called VFP
<apachelogger> which incidentially is shared with NEON most of the time
<apachelogger> so you can do floating point without NEON but you cannot have NEON without floating point
<pythonsnake> first bug
<pythonsnake> rekonq freeze
<pythonsnake> full creah
<bambee_> apachelogger: +1
<pythonsnake> crash
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh .. maybe i was mistaken then
<apachelogger> quite much so
<apachelogger> BUT in fact NEON is mostly responsible for 720p+ playback
<apachelogger> not necessarily due to floating but rather the SIMD nature of the extension
<bambee_> for 1080p I doubt...
<shadeslayer> also, your highlight there just froze KDE, i had to logout to get everything working again
<bambee_> I mean 1080p is a big stuff...
<pythonsnake> Rekonq doesn't stop crashing.
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: backtrace please
<apachelogger> bambee_: it entirely depends on the overall hardware
<pythonsnake> how ?
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: uh, click on the 2nd tab ( don't remember what its called ) in Dr. Konqi
<pythonsnake> dr konqi ?
<pythonsnake> another crash
<apachelogger> bambee_: since like every media decoding ARM with NEON is found in a mobile consumer device it is a fair assumption that in fact the clock rate of the CPU would be the bottle neck, so SMID is what resoves that
<apachelogger> besides... in video decoding only 3 things matter anyway ... the actual decoding ... the bus speed of the things you are from/to decoding ... the speed at which a decoded frame can be painted
<apachelogger> for anything >=720 you will have a hard time doing decoding "just like that"
<pythonsnake> rekonq: stop -_-
<apachelogger> it is simply too much data resulting in too many operations
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: a dialog would have launched after rekonq crashes
<pythonsnake> shadeslayer: no it doesn't
<pythonsnake> terminate/cancel
<shadeslayer> thats, different i think
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: launch with gdb and check what happens
<pythonsnake> how ?
<apachelogger> rbelem: is it just me or is active broken quite a bit
<apachelogger> rbelem: they seem to have renamed the binary to plasma-device now
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> it stopped
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: gdb rekonq in a konsole
<shadeslayer> and then type run
<pythonsnake> how to remove ppa ???
<pythonsnake> reproduced the error successfully
<shadeslayer> well, i'm not sure that using ppa-purge would be the right way, so just remove the sources.list files for the staging ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<shadeslayer> and since you have the backports ppa enabled, you'll get any other updates from that ppa
<pythonsnake> http://pastie.org/private/qstd5cau7xf5jerse1fw
<apachelogger> bambee_: oh, btw, it also depends a lot on the format ... like with a 444 plane format you'll have big time problems without SIMD
<apachelogger> that said, 444's are not uncommon for screen captures
<apachelogger> as they give better results I have been told
<bambee_> really?
<pythonsnake> so ?
<apachelogger> 444 is actually not bad, except for the fact that it causes quite a growth in encoded data size (compared to 422) 
<apachelogger> so assuming you can do SIMD what most likely bottlenecks the most is bus transfer if bandwith is not sufficient
<pythonsnake> ..
<pythonsnake> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<shadeslayer> aha
<bambee_> apachelogger: do you remember the link for videos samples that j-b pasted few days ago on #kde-multimedia ?
<shadeslayer> pythonsnake: flash is causing issues i think
<pythonsnake> shadeslayer: how come
<bambee_> apachelogger: it was hosted on vlc
<shadeslayer> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()                                                                              
<shadeslayer> and then something in glib : (process:7115): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gobject/gtype.c:2712: You forgot to call g_type_init()                                             
<pythonsnake> how to fix
<shadeslayer> don't go to a flash site? :P
<shadeslayer> or install a newer flash version
<pythonsnake> lol
<pythonsnake> how to install newer flash
<shadeslayer> errr ... look at adobe's site?
<apachelogger> bambee_: streams.videolan.org?
 * apachelogger always gets his urls confused
<pythonsnake> btw I don't think it's flash player
<bambee_> apachelogger: thanks
<pythonsnake> proff: the site doesn't have flash 
<pythonsnake> and ot crashes
<pythonsnake> but I can access youtube normally
<pythonsnake> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> hmm, no idea then, to me it looked like flash is causing it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you get any updates on the last package shipment? When does it usually arrive?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> well, only 5 days to go ... seems that they should reach us by 30th September
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925175343-97mt1c3o93ncme6h * (debian/changelog src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp) Properly KProcess DisplayIf hook conditions as shell commands. Trying to evaluate a complex expression as program will make the process die and return as zombie! OMG! (LP: #515138)
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925175517-5plq3cvsw1yd700g * (debian/changelog src/daemon/hookevent/hookevent.cpp) If a hook is not valid and a notification is not required schedule the hook for deletion via event loop to save memory.
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925175651-u3ng3hqqeblyfpq0 * (debian/changelog src/daemon/hookevent/hookevent.cpp) Use QLatin1String when useful in HookEvent
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925175803-8ukj7g555e2n5l2a * (2 files in 2 dirs) In unused distupgradevent do not leak KProcess on availability checks.
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925180430-2hy8cael6457b5lt * (debian/changelog src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp) Nice fact about KProcess... when starting detached you can actually throw away the KProcess right away (or reuse it). Consequently do not heap the KProcess for terminal Hook invocation, but keep it on the stack.
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925180930-hb6km7r0jr1xthcb * debian/ (changelog control) Bump standards version to 3.9.2
<CIA-130> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110925181111-hw8eh3rdpa12gd9z * debian/changelog releasing version 11.10ubuntu1
<bambee_> nice http://paste.kde.org/127141/
<pythonsnake> Anyone's up ?
<pythonsnake> Ok
<pythonsnake> Everyone: solved rekonq issue by upgrading it to latest
<pythonsnake> meh
<pythonsnake> another issur
<pythonsnake> another issue
<pythonsnake> I need someone to test 
<pythonsnake> Anyone is 
<pythonsnake> here ?
<pythonsnake> !
<apachelogger> someone is always here
<pythonsnake> cool
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: are you using 4.7.1 ?
<apachelogger> I think so
<pythonsnake> ok
<pythonsnake> Can you open that link please ?
<pythonsnake> www.ohloh.net/p/quassel 
<pythonsnake> !!WARMING!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WARMING!!
<pythonsnake> It could freeze your system
<pythonsnake> that's what it did for me ..
<apachelogger> no freezy freezy
<pythonsnake> :/
<pythonsnake> It crashes my system - even cursor can't move
<apachelogger> Sput: my project is twice as valuable as yours :P
<Sput> sloccount, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> ohohoholol
<Sput> ah, that's quite buggy for us anyway
<Sput> last time I checked it had a few thousand negative loc
<apachelogger> yeah, right :P
<Sput> oh, they finally fixed it :)
<pythonsnake> Sput: :)
<Sput> the -40k of XML code or whatever it was ruined our stats for quite a while :)
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: help please :(
<apachelogger> what do I help?
<yofel> well, I can confirm that rekonq + 4.7.1 + natty doesn't like that page
<yofel> as in: rekonq memory usage increases until there's no memory left
<pythonsnake> yofel: yes!
 * yofel tries upgrading qtwebkit
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup, they changed
<pythonsnake> yofel: can I obtain kubuntu cloak for testing ?
<yofel> ok, that helped...
<yofel> pythonsnake: kubuntu cloak?
<pythonsnake> or ubuntu member
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm working to update kubuntu mobile defaults
<yofel> pythonsnake: k/ubuntu membership is granted for any significant and sustained contribution - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<pythonsnake> yofel: just like you
<apachelogger> rbelem: with that?
<apachelogger> rbelem: also mind that we have kubuntu-tablet-settings
<pythonsnake> too much requirements
<devurandom> Hello!
<pythonsnake> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly yofel?
<devurandom> I am on Kubuntu 11.10 / KDE 4.7 and like the plasma-netbook ui, except that the window decorations are missing (especially annoying for originally small windows). How do I enable them for plasma-netbook? (They are also missing when I switch to plasma-desktop, btw.)
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: Oo there is but one requirement
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki :-)
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: ?
<yofel> pythonsnake: he never actually did any packages there, I installed the version from oneiric, just checking if that's backportable
<devurandom> #kde just told me that the decorations should only be missing for maximized windows, but if so all windows here appear maximized. Is that a bug or a misconfiguration?
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: sustained significant contribution is the only requirement
<yofel> devurandom: in plasma-netbook that should be intentional, but not if you're running plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> devurandom: no, that is the way it is supposed to be on netbook
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: so I can get it by testing and reporting bugs ?
<devurandom> apachelogger: Even for usually-tiny windows like kwallet-enter-your-password?
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: that is a form of contribution, no? :P
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: oh cool!
<pythonsnake> will do :)
<apachelogger> devurandom: yes, no, partially
<devurandom> Hm...?!
<maco> devurandom: i think he means we dont have anything distinguishing dialogs from any-other-window
<apachelogger> devurandom: if a window defines appropriate dimensions, they will not appear absurdly fullscreened
<maco> so yes its working as written, no thats not quite optimal in all cases
<apachelogger> unfortunately all too many do not have that
<pythonsnake> entering to http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=223754 crashes rekonq
<apachelogger> devurandom: I am not quite sure how you can turn it off... but check the window/workspace settings
<devurandom> Ok, so then, how do I best apply the plasma-netbook config to plasma-desktop? I.e. the way the panel and activities are setup atm.
<pythonsnake> fixed with latest rekonq build
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: are you on natty?
<devurandom> apachelogger: That is the alternative to switching to -desktop?
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: sure
<pythonsnake> wanna me to test oneiric ? :)
<apachelogger> devurandom: yes, you'd still have the plasma-netbook shell but you can turn off the default maximizing
<apachelogger> so you get window decorations and all that
<devurandom> Nice :)
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: in oneiric *many* issues are gone
<apachelogger> even more if someone were to bother packaging up a rekonq snapshot :S
<yofel> apachelogger: the oloh issue is fixed by upgrading to oneiric qtwebkit
<devurandom> Oh, something unrelated: The activitymanager is missing in Kubuntu 11.10 - I am unable to rename my activities.
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: oO
<yofel> apachelogger: and there's rekonq 0.7.90 in experimental PPA for oneiric (whoever did that)
<pythonsnake> let me upgrade!
<yofel> pythonsnake: that page doesn't crash rekonq either with newer qtwebkit
<apachelogger> !find kactivitymanager
<pythonsnake> every tester should use oneiric, no ? :)
<ubottu> File kactivitymanager found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg, language-pack-kde-bs-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base, language-pack-kde-cs-base, language-pack-kde-da-base, language-pack-kde-de-base, language-pack-kde-en-base, language-pack-kde-eo-base, language-pack-kde-es-base (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kactivitymanager&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<pythonsnake> how to upgrade ?
<apachelogger> oh
<pythonsnake> yofel: cool
<apachelogger> !find kactivitymanager oneiric
<ubottu> File kactivitymanager found in kde-runtime, kde-runtime-active, kde-runtime-data, kde-runtime-dbg, language-pack-kde-bg, language-pack-kde-bs, language-pack-kde-bs-base, language-pack-kde-ca, language-pack-kde-ca-base, language-pack-kde-cs (and 94 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kactivitymanager&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<apachelogger> devurandom: the archive disagrees it seems
<pythonsnake> acid3 test freezes a bit at 69/100
<apachelogger> devurandom: dpkg -S kactivitymanagerd
<pythonsnake> with latest rekonq
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: also fixed in oneiric :P
<pythonsnake> cool
<pythonsnake> how to upgrade ?
<pythonsnake> I'm excited
<yofel> pythonsnake: do-release-upgrade -d (note that oneiric is still beta)
<apachelogger> in fact with latest oneiric rekonq gets better scores than the Nokia N9's current browser :P
<pythonsnake> yofel: yeah I know
<pythonsnake> *that it's beta)
<pythonsnake> 2:P
<devurandom> apachelogger: Hm, in my Gentoo installation I click on the kidney and get a "activities" item. In Kubuntu I click it and get no such thing...
<devurandom> s/get a/see an/
<kubotu> devurandom meant: "apachelogger: Hm, in my Gentoo installation I click on the kidney and see an "activities" item. In Kubuntu I click it and get no such thing..."
<pythonsnake> kubotu: nice name
<yofel> devurandom: I do get that
<yofel> devurandom: on natty 4.7.1 and oneiric 
<apachelogger> same here
<apachelogger> devurandom: so what does dpkg have to say?
<devurandom> pythonsnake: Beware! /var/run to /run migration is quite broken! If you use wicd you will experience crashes until you tell KDE/Solid to use NM by default. And kmail-migration is also not working at all.
<pythonsnake> at all?!
<yofel> true, did someone file a few hundred bugs against that migrater upstream?
<pythonsnake> bug with youtube !
<devurandom> apachelogger: This one is probably the most relevant: kde-runtime: /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd
<pythonsnake> latest rekonq
<pythonsnake> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6tV11acSRk
<pythonsnake> 0.7.90
 * apachelogger always gets krake drunk and then tells him about all the issues with the migrator
<apachelogger> devurandom: so it is there
<apachelogger> devurandom: is it running though?
<devurandom> yofel: Dunno, I am using dimap, so it is quite ok to just setup everything anew. What might also be problematic is that I was experimenting with akonadi since the very beginning of it - maybe there were some stale configs / files left.
<yofel> devurandom: I remember it not working right when I tried it during kdepim 4.6 RC's, but now I have no setup left to use for testing, and no time to really set one up especially
<devurandom> pythonsnake: Here it was started the first time kmail was started - told me that some resource was missing (nepomuk related? dont remember) and the second time I started kmail-migrator --interactive as I was told the first time it just said everything was migrated already when it was not.
<devurandom> pythonsnake: But setting it up is easy - dont worry.
<devurandom> apachelogger: Yes the daemon is running.
<devurandom> apachelogger: Can I start the configurator manually?
<yofel> pythonsnake: the youtube page works fine with rekonq 0.7.0, is that natty or oneiric?
<devurandom> By configurator I mean: The bar where I see the list of activities and can stop, delete, rename, etc.
<yofel> yeah, and that bar works perfectly fine here
<devurandom> Well, I dont see it here. :(
<yofel> devurandom: there's a 'Show Activity Manager' Widget in 4.7, can you try to use that to open the bar?
<devurandom> Does not do a thing...
<devurandom> "click or press meta+q to show activity manager" - this one, right?
<yofel> devurandom: run kdebugdialog, enable debugging output, open a konsole, run 'tail -f ~/.xession-errors' in there and try again
<yofel> maybe that'll tell what goes wrong
<devurandom> yofel: Whose output shall I enable? There are lot of progs listed...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you try uds on iphone?
<yofel> devurandom: I have all on, but I see kactivitymanagerd in that list, enable that first
<devurandom> I do not see it there, at least the search does not find it.
<yofel> enabling all creates a lot of noise
<yofel> devurandom: are you *sure* it's running?
<devurandom> $ ps aux | grep activity
<devurandom> 1000      3677  1.4  1.1  63488 11920 ?        S    21:28   0:37 /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd
 * yofel scratches head..
<devurandom> kill it and restart?
<yofel> devurandom: not sure, can you run 'sudo strace -p $(pidof kactivitymanagerd)' and check if it does anything?
<pythonsnake> yofel: natty
<pythonsnake> sound but no video
<devurandom> Found a hint in xsession-errors: "/usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd(3677)" Soprano: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
<devurandom> "/usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd(3677)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
<devurandom> What does the manager need nepomuk for? And why can it not cope with it being disabled?
<pythonsnake> bye bye natty
<yofel> hm, sound works in 0.7.0 for me
<devurandom> And I enabled nepomuk after I booted this machine - about 1h ago. I dont get it...
<yofel> me neither :(
<pythonsnake> yofel: yes sound works but no video
<yofel> oh right, I meant I get both
<pythonsnake> yofel: nevermind
<pythonsnake> relogin fixed
<devurandom> I'll restart and hope for the best...
<devurandom> (reboot)
<pythonsnake> can I use oneiric for regular use ?
<yofel> I do, although we don't make any guarantees yet that it won't break
<devurandom> apachelogger: Do you have another hint where to find the always-maximize option?
<devurandom> I thought I found it, but it appears I was wrong...
<apachelogger> not really, I have no netbook setup around
<devurandom> apachelogger: Do you know the config file and key? I'd be happy with that, too.
<apachelogger> there are multiple
<devurandom> files or keys?
<apachelogger> devurandom: check out /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-.../share/config
<pythonsnake> I have to test/report bugs for 2 months to get membership :)
<apachelogger> kwinrc and workspaceoptionsrc or something
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: it says at least 2 months
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: that's a lot
<yofel> not really, 6 months is a more common time to get membership
<apachelogger> tell that to JontheEchidna, who has been with the team 5 years or so
<pythonsnake> kubuntu.org mail!
<pythonsnake> yofel: 6months ?!
<pythonsnake> so I'll test 12.04 too :)
<pythonsnake> mmaybe kde5
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: as I said... sustained significant contribution is the only requirement
<yofel> pythonsnake: that was my time for kubuntu, although I did testing for ubuntu before that for over a year
<pythonsnake> and qt5 will be out in 6months
<devurandom> Haha, I think I found it: Windows behaviour / Window behaviour / Advanced / Subwindows / Placement
<yofel> pythonsnake: stay around and we'll see ;)
<apachelogger> when contribution is sustained and significant enough is up for the kubuntu council to decide
<pythonsnake> yofel: :)
<pythonsnake> the only thing I want is kubuntu.org mail
<apachelogger> what you should want is improve kubuntu :P
<devurandom> Or: kwinrc:Windows:Placement=Maximizing
<apachelogger> devurandom: as said... it is a combination of keys
<pythonsnake> hmm
<devurandom> apachelogger: But one seems sufficient so far. What other keys?
<pythonsnake> tiling seems to destroy buttons (exit, minimize ..etc)
<apachelogger> devurandom: the ones in the configs I mentioneD :P
<devurandom> workspaceoptionsrc has nothing related at all - it seems.
<apachelogger> hm, I thought it did
<devurandom> The options I gave are actually the same thing: Once in the cfg file and once in the syssettings.
<pythonsnake> Ocelot !
<devurandom> Anyway: Thanks a lot for your help, everyone!
<pythonsnake> devurandom: You're welcome! Come back when you want :)
<devurandom> yofel: I worked around the issue by editing plasma-*-appletsrc directly.
<yofel> devurandom: does kactivitymanagerd work now?
<devurandom> No. It appears in kdebugdialog now, though.
<devurandom> After I enabled nepomuk...
<yofel> ...
<devurandom> But nothing in xsession-err and the button/plasmoid still does not produce a bar.
<devurandom> Oh, sry, that was wrong. The soprano error still appears in xsess-err and it also said stuff like: kactivitymanagerd(2993) ActivityManagerPrivate::ActivityManagerPrivate: setting "2d5b9457-3c4c-42a2-a6c1-ab5df223f5b1" as running
<devurandom> But no error message and no bar to be seen anywhere.
<pythonsnake> !ping
<pythonsnake> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<pythonsnake> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<pythonsnake> :D
<pythonsnake> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, map, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut,
<kubotu> script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube (help <topic> for more info)
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: stop harassing the bot, the irc people do not take kindly to that... :SEST!
<pythonsnake> sorryy
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: just query the bot :P
<pythonsnake> ok
 * yofel goes copying 4.7.1 for natty
<pythonsnake> yofel: oO
<pythonsnake> yofel: I didn;t test it enough..
<yofel> pythonsnake: if you want me to wait ok, but I couldn't find any issues the last 2 days, nor did someone else
<yofel> and the 2nd link your said that crashes rekonq works fine here
<pythonsnake> yofel: let me test it more :)
<pythonsnake> how to tile btw
<yofel> k, you've got an hour
<pythonsnake> alt+shift+f11 ?
 * apachelogger has no idea what tiling does ^^
<pythonsnake> organize windows
<pythonsnake> [][]
<pythonsnake> like that
<apachelogger> sounds very unixy
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: just drag the window to the edge?
<yofel> well, alt+shift+f11 is supposed to enable it
<yofel> I never used it
<yofel> ...
<yofel> spiral layout is crazy
<pythonsnake> got an issue
<pythonsnake> I knew it ! :)
<pythonsnake> gonna take screen and show you
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Feature Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 Released! | TODO: http://goo.gl/BD9JL
<pythonsnake> http://i.imgur.com/2BoRl.png
<pythonsnake> notice the decoration
<pythonsnake> bottom right
<pythonsnake> and the taskbar
<pythonsnake> yofel: ^
 * apachelogger thinks the scrollbars have the wrong color
<pythonsnake> lol
<pythonsnake> I didn't photoshoped or something
<pythonsnake> or gimp'ed
<yofel> hm, decos are fine here... as for the taskbar, that happens because ksnapshot takes the screenshot while it opens itself
<yofel> or do you always have overlapping items?
<apachelogger> yofel: even if you have both horizontal and vertical scrollbars?
<yofel> what's wrong with the scrollbars?
<apachelogger> the scrollbars do not match the color of the decoration
<pythonsnake> yofel: I have another one
<pythonsnake> http://i.imgur.com/5aJz7.png
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't see any color difference in that screenshot
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: that looks very graphics driver to me
<yofel> hm, no mgraesslin here :/
<pythonsnake> graphic ? :/
<pythonsnake> so fix graphic driver issue ?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/xmpRQ.png
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, now I think I get what you mean..
<yofel> but that's qtwebkit not honoring the system theme colors
<yofel> here it's light gray scrollbars + black window deocs
<yofel> +decos
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> graphicsview ftw
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/windecos.png
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> can't fix that
<apachelogger> the gradient cannot be applied to graphicsview
<apachelogger> unless qtwebkit changes to having the scollbar drawn as a parent qwidget
<yofel> pythonsnake: I can't say I've ever seen the issue you have with the window titles though
<pythonsnake> yofel: :)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you know this channel is not a support channel ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: just to be clear ?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I'm testing KDE 4.7.1 
<pythonsnake> and reporting bugs ...etc
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you know this hcannel is not for support and reporting bugs yes ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the process is to use launchpad.net to report bugs .
<pythonsnake> :/
<ikonia> pythonsnake: more so when your builds are tainted with all the non-standard stuff you install but don't tell anyone 
<pythonsnake> ikonia: This is a fresh install
<ikonia> pythonsnake: please use #kubuntu for support and launchpad.net for bugs. 
<ikonia> pythonsnake: on this occasion, I'm sure it is. 
<apachelogger> what is with all the hate today? :S
<ikonia> pythonsnake: do you understand this channel is not a support channel or a bug reporting channel ?
<yofel> ikonia: I wanted him to do a last minute check on unpublished packages from a not-public PPA, you don't discuss that in #kubuntu...
<apachelogger> ikonia: you do realize two developers are talking to him?
<ikonia> apachelogger: I do, as long as you realise the information he's giving you is potentially taited
<ikonia> tainted even
<apachelogger> duly noted
<pythonsnake> Tiling works great but need to unmaximize windows before for it to work preperly
<pythonsnake> properly*
 * apachelogger thinks there might well be bugs floating around
<apachelogger> kwin has too many features IMO
<pythonsnake> lol
<yofel> I remember someone else trying tiling like a month ago or so somewhere, didn't work too well back then
<pythonsnake> That's what make it great :)
<apachelogger> I know a feature like that is definitely defunct with a dual screen setup
<apachelogger> somehow kwin gets its layout geometries wrong with >1 screen
<yofel> sounds like someone should buy martin another screen ^^
<apachelogger> or buy him a minion :)
<pythonsnake> yeah. unmaximize everything and tiling will rock
<pythonsnake> err
<yofel> funny enough, just looked at #kwin, and someone was complaining about resizing not working right with tiling on like 3h ago
<pythonsnake> tiling needs resize feature
<pythonsnake> lol
<yofel> pythonsnake: anyway, file bugs at bugs.kde.org about the problems
<apachelogger> yofel: too many features :P
<pythonsnake> http://i.imgur.com/w2Pgm.png
<pythonsnake> notice dolphin
<pythonsnake> it was automatic
<apachelogger> looks like a bug then
<pythonsnake> and rekonq just randomely freezes :/
<yofel> that doesn't sound new...
<yofel> and I don't feel like backporting qtwebkit 2.2~ to natty which shipped with 2.1~
<pythonsnake> why not ?
<yofel> at least not unless someone that knows what could happen says it's ok
<yofel> libqtwebkit4 has too many rdepeneds
<yofel> *rdepends
<pythonsnake> ah
<pythonsnake> I remember some weird networking bugs this morning..
<pythonsnake> trying to reproduce
<apachelogger> yofel: it is not ok
<apachelogger> 2.2 is vaaaaaastly different from 2.1
<apachelogger> on all sorts of levels
<pythonsnake> I think packages should be compressed at better level ..
<pythonsnake> too much MB to download
<yofel> good, then I remembered that right
<yofel> pythonsnake: we already use lzma... not much to improve there
<apachelogger> they are compressed using the highest compression rate using the best compressiong algorithm
<pythonsnake> yofel: look ar arch.. they have 300MB in 25MB
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with compression
<pythonsnake> it doesn't ?
<apachelogger> no, that is binary diff computation
<apachelogger> which is vastly different
<apachelogger> also many distros can do that
<pythonsnake> ah ok
<yofel> google for debdelta if you're interested in the discussion about it
<apachelogger> the long and painful discussion... brrrr :D
<pythonsnake> 247/450 for the html5 test
<pythonsnake> hmm
<pythonsnake> No other bugs appearently
<pythonsnake> yofel: I'm done :)
<yofel> good
<apachelogger> yofel: could you package a rekonq snapshot/beta and push that to oneiric?
<yofel> apachelogger: later than 0.7.90 you mean?
<yofel> because that's in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<yofel> done by bulldog
<pythonsnake> bulldog is the new dev ?
<yofel> bulldog98 is the latest member
<pythonsnake> 98? sounds like he's 13
<yofel> he's not ;)
<pythonsnake> :D
<apachelogger> he looks like 40 :P
<apachelogger> yofel: can we push that to the archive then?
<yofel> bwahaha, say 30 at least
<apachelogger> age is a blur to me :P
<apachelogger> yofel: actually a .90 with cherry picking might be even better
<apachelogger> the more fixes the better
<pythonsnake> Do I need a wiki for the membership ?
<yofel> you do
<yofel> I didn't notice anything broken in 0.7.90, but I don't use rekonq much. Also we'll need an FFE
<apachelogger> of course you also need sustained and sufficient contribution :P
<pythonsnake> yofel: yeah
<pythonsnake> 0.7.90 seems good
<apachelogger> yofel: I am sure scotty can get us one approved... did I mention pro7 had a star trek day today? :P
<pythonsnake> FFE ?
<yofel> !ffe | pythonsnake
<ubottu> pythonsnake: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<pythonsnake> ah
<yofel> apachelogger: anyway, I'll need to finish publishing 4.7.1 today, after that I'll probably go to bed, so we'll see tomorrow
<yofel> peferably bulldog98_ can file the FFe if he shows up ^^
<pythonsnake> FFE for what ?
<yofel> rekonq
<pythonsnake> huh?
<yofel> we have Feature Freeze, so we need an exception if we want to get an application with new features into oneiric
<pythonsnake> Add a new functionality to rekonq ?
<apachelogger> yofel: now, it worries me that you used "if" and not "when" :P
<yofel> s/if/when/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "we have Feature Freeze, so we need an exception when we want to get an application with new features into oneiric"
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> better
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: you really should learn to replace in context
<pythonsnake> Foo bar
<pythonsnake> s/foo/bar
<pythonsnake> hmm 
<apachelogger> syntax fail
<pythonsnake> s/Foo/bar
<pythonsnake> Foo bar
<pythonsnake> s/Foo/bar
<apachelogger> dude!
<pythonsnake> s/Foo/bar/
<kubotu> pythonsnake meant: "s/bar/bar"
<pythonsnake> lol
<pythonsnake> kubotu: echo s/b/r
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: could you please stop harassing the bot again
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: sorry again
<pythonsnake> #kubuntu <-- need support
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<pythonsnake> _Groo_: Hello.
<pythonsnake> Yay!
<pythonsnake> 4min
<pythonsnake> and I got Oneiric Ocelot!
 * pythonsnake is excited!
<yofel> evening _Groo_
<_Groo_> yofel: im trying to finish the calligra build
<_Groo_> but its complaining :P cmake cant find libwpg library LIBWPG_LIBRARY-NOTFOUND/usr/lib/libwpd-stream-0.9.so but the lib is there
<_Groo_> and yet i DO have the lib installed
<yofel> happens in neon too since like a week ago or so
<_Groo_> its in /usr/lib/libwpd-stream-0.9.so -> libwpd-stream-0.9.so.9.0.0
<yofel> didn't yet get to debug it
<_Groo_> yep
<pythonsnake> What is neon?
<pythonsnake> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<_Groo_> ohhh the doesnt know NEON! oO
<pythonsnake> Is it a problem?
<_Groo_> pythonsnake: lol i was joking :)
<_Groo_> pythonsnake: you just make yofel shed a little tear thats all
 * apachelogger hugs yofel
<pythonsnake> Lol.
<apachelogger> I didn't know about it either
 * apachelogger hugs yofel again for that
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahah apachelogger, you are mean as usual :D
<apachelogger> doing my best
<_Groo_> apachelogger: actually i think you are making up excuses to hug yofel oO
<apachelogger> that too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: = peter file!
<yofel> lol
 * yofel hugs apachelogger back :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that doesn't work, he looks like 38
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hugs yofel again
 * pythonsnake hugs the whole Kubuntu team.
 * pythonsnake hugs the whole KDE team too.
<_Groo_> ok... this is going the gangbang way now!
<_Groo_> i wonder what happens in the kde summits every year oO
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<_Groo_> well i might as well see if i can bang cmake into submission and force him to use libwpg
<rbelem> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you know what a dolphin mobile is?
<apachelogger> we have a todo item that says package dolphin mobile
<rbelem> apachelogger, no idea
<_Groo_> apachelogger: a dolphin in a overcraft!
<apachelogger> google doesn't know about any dolphin mobile
<pythonsnake> rbelem: ping
<pythonsnake> rbelem: latency
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... maybe that is about talk to upstream about create dolphin mobile 
<rbelem> pythonsnake, ???
<rbelem> apachelogger, plans i mean
<apachelogger> rbelem: yeah, I removed that now :P
<apachelogger> let sebas do that :P
<pythonsnake> rbelem: oh sorry
<rbelem> :-)
<pythonsnake> thought you were another bot
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
 * apachelogger pokes pythonsnake for mistaking his precious rbelem for a bot
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have a calligra ppa?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: bots are getting very smart nowadays
<apachelogger> I know I wanted shadeslayer to make packages at some point
 * _Groo_ is a bot!
<apachelogger> but I have a feeling it did not ever get to that
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that explains a lot
<yofel> apachelogger: not that I know of, _Groo_ has some packages, dailies are in neon
<apachelogger> mighty bot _Groo_, where be your calligra?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: read above... its fighting me with the stupid libwpg lib
<apachelogger> _Groo_: make sure you package the mobile thing too :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if i can compile it, ill have fresh packages still tonight
<pythonsnake> yofel: How's 4.7.1 :-)?
<yofel> _Groo_: have fun getting someone in #Calligra to listen to you, I tried telling them 3 times that their liblcms cmake check is borked, nobody answered
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should not make work items that say "investigate".... when is investigate muon mobile done?
<apachelogger> yofel: I think the solution is to fix it :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ah, I am closing that since I have a simple PoC 
<apachelogger> so very possible just needs someone to do it
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, could you take a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/851668 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851668 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Can't install samba from dolphin : kubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> yeah, hard to know what's broken though looking at the issue between all the cmake devel warnings
<yofel> pretty messy
<rbelem> apachelogger, i cant commit to “kubuntu-mobile-default-settings”
<apachelogger> we have a task for that?
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you have rights to commit there?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, calligras usually are very responsive... they are all drunk prolly, im gonna try to fix it.. if i cant, ill bug them tomorrow
<_Groo_> anyway, i should have new packages this week tops...
<apachelogger> rbelem: where?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I have rights to commit everywhere
<pythonsnake> I got plenty "Unknow media type in type 'things'" while upgrading to Oneiric Ocelot.
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/kubuntu-mobile-default-settings/oneiric
<apachelogger> that is not where it lives
<apachelogger> rbelem: lp:kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: we do not have it in bzr at all
<apachelogger> and that branch you linked at is actually the one which syncs form the ubuntu archive
<pythonsnake> Someone whois me please.
<rbelem> apachelogger, o.O
<yofel> can we please kill the kwallet backend for python-keyring with fire? *-.-
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> lets kill python-keyring
<apachelogger> heck, lets kill python
<yofel> nah, python's nice, but now you know why i add a --credentials-file option to all lplib scripts I write
<pythonsnake> Python rocks.
<rbelem> apachelogger, where can i create a repository to push these stuff?
<apachelogger> let's just deploy kde secrets service thing
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> rbelem: create a project on launchpad
<apachelogger> rbelem: also I think we should rename the thing to kubuntu-mobile-settings
 * rbelem waits anxiously for secrets service
<apachelogger> the default has no actual meaning and causes unnecessary writing ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will do that
<pythonsnake> apachelogger: Is that you?!
<pythonsnake> https://secure.gravatar.com/avatar/75e4e8b41c6c8fc11ed95b309fe90adc?s=140&d=https://a248.e.akamai.net/assets.github.com%2Fimages%2Fgravatars%2Fgravatar-140.png
<apachelogger> [apachelogger] Morph firefox installer into browser installer (consult with seele about impl): TODO
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> were we drunk when coming up with that?
<apachelogger> what was the rationale for that one?
<apachelogger> G
<pythonsnake> Everyone here seem to like "O.o"
<pythonsnake> lol
 * apachelogger looks for audio recording
<yofel> apachelogger: well, it's ofc discriminating other browsers
<yofel> at least that's what I remember of the discussion ^^
<yofel> and IIRC someone complained that we prefer firefox too much over chromium
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: sure
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, :-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: either drunk or not enough coffee yet
<apachelogger> might have been both
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> I agree though, we should limit action items to actionable items next time
<yofel> that decision will hold until someone writes the next action item list after UDS :P
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> next UDS the items will be written on the spot
<apachelogger> now that the work item stuff is finally sensible to use, there is no need for post processing to shape a todo
<apachelogger> we simply drop the work items as we take notes
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> listening to UDS recordings cracks me up
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> apachelogger goes "currently we are shipping rekonq", Quintasan goes "which is shit", ScottK goes "it is less shit than it used to be", Riddell goes "it isn't shit"
<apachelogger> see, the only person who was not allowed to voice their opinion was poor apachelogger
<yofel> well, what opinion was left after that? :D
<apachelogger> "I love you all"? :P
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> ah, it is all jussi's fault
<apachelogger> there, now I highlighted everyone who was in that discussion
<apachelogger> so... the reason for installer improvement is that rekonq might still not be there and firefox is not that great anymore, so naturally we'd want to make it easy to also install the chromium
<apachelogger> yet, I do not think this is viable at this point
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: objections to postponing? since you are also assigned to that item
<apachelogger> pythonsnake: and yes, that appears to be me
<apachelogger> the hair looks better though
<ScottK> I'm currently in the midst of a valiant effort to switch back to Firefox.  It's not going well.
<apachelogger> where is that coming from?
 * yofel currently has firefox (general browsing), chromium (since firefox + nvidia driver + launchpad = SLOW rendering) and chromium (www-admin.kubuntu.org) open
<yofel> funny session
<yofel> err... make the second chromium rekonq
<ScottK> I decided Google's getting a bit too big for their britches and I should punish them by switching to Firefox.
<apachelogger> you could use rekonq? :P
<ScottK> No.  Not really.
<apachelogger> why not?
<ScottK> It does silly things like not close windows when you ctrl-w.
<LaserJock> I've been using Firefox for a month or two now because of Chrome/Chromiums rediculous RAM usage
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should fix that
<ScottK> apachelogger: I filed a bug and upstream is all confused and thinks it's a feature.
<apachelogger> with a long pointy stick of fluff
 * apachelogger has mighty commit powers ^^
<ScottK> Basically every bug I file about rekonq ends up getting responded to "No, we're doing it like X browser because that's how we want it to work." where X varies between Konqueror, Firefox, or Chromium based on what I don't want.
 * apachelogger thinks about fluffy sticks with which one can tickle bugs out of rekonq
<ScottK> Of "That's a Qt webkit bug".
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no objections
<ScottK> s/Of/Or/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Or "That's a Qt webkit bug"."
<ScottK> That's the other answer.
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> I may have to give it another try.
<apachelogger> just for the record... in the discussion about browsers apachelogger was for switching to something with a spine :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kk
<ScottK> apachelogger: What something was that?
<apachelogger> either firefox or chromium
<apachelogger> http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/2011-05-10-15-00-desktop-o-kubuntu-defaults.ogg
<ScottK> Neither of them are suitable for distro defaults due to their "we'll embedd all the libraries and update everything - tough" approach.
<apachelogger> well, with firefox we at least get free maintenance and all that
<ScottK> I think Rekonq is not bad for putting on the CD.
<ScottK> Chromium too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is considering we do not even want to use it :S
<ScottK> I think having a stable default makes sense.
<ScottK> Neither Chromium nor Firefox qualify.
<apachelogger> on that note ... to make it stable we need a snapshot/beta of the new rekonq
<ScottK> It's in experimental PPA already.
<apachelogger> yeah, we sort of need a FFe ;)
<ScottK> The beta is more stable than the last release?
<apachelogger> I hear bulldog98_ will be filing one
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Wild.
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> actually a lot
<apachelogger> might be because of qtwebkit 2.2 changes
<ScottK> In that case, we should go for it.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> only waiting for bulldog98_
<apachelogger> if only it had a sensible tab bar and threading :S
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you have upstream doc access yet?
<apachelogger> NCommander: ping
<_Groo_> stupid question how do i make armel packages? can they be compiled from a amd64 arch?
<pythonsnake> I'm on Oneiric
<yofel> _Groo_: well, not really, you'll need a VM
<yofel> _Groo_: here's a guide on how to create one for qemu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<pythonsnake> How to check Kubuntu bersion ?
<yofel> pythonsnake: lsb_release -rd
<_Groo_> yofel: can you point me to a howto for armel? ive been doing some stuff for the hp touchpad and ubuntu is running native on it
<_Groo_> yofel: tks yofi :D
<pythonsnake> amarok is taking 100% cpu
<pythonsnake> Yeah
<pythonsnake> Amarok takes 100% CPU on Oneiric Ocelot.
<_Groo_> pythonsnake: prolly one of the addons, take them out and check
<pythonsnake> Good night
<apachelogger> yofi :D
 * apachelogger giggles away
<yofel> ^^
<pythonsnake> ^^
<yofel> now I at least know what I can use if I ever need a 4 char long nick :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<pythonsnake> ^^
<pythonsnake> !good night
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good night
<pythonsnake> ubottu: -_-
<_Groo_> pythonsnake: he never sleeps :)
<BarkingFish> how far are we away now from full release of Oneiric anyway?
<pythonsnake> Good night to all from pythonsnake :-)
<pythonsnake> BarkingFish: one month
<_Groo_> pythonsnake: night
<BarkingFish> that long? Boo!
<BarkingFish> :)
<yofel> !shedule | BarkingFish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shedule
<yofel> bah
<yofel> !schedule | BarkingFish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedule
<apachelogger> <1month
<yofel> I'm too tired I guess
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<BarkingFish> I'm looking forward to the new release, even though it's only been minor so far, it's nice to have been involved in it.
<yofel> BarkingFish: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<yofel> heh, thx charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> w
<charlie-tca> yw too
<BarkingFish> So when do we get cracking on 12.04? :P
 * BarkingFish runs away
<yofel> BarkingFish: UDS, toolchain usually opens 1-2 weeks after release 
<apachelogger> it is quicker now I hear
<micahg> lately it's been less
<yofel> good too :)
<charlie-tca> it was about three days or less for oneiric
<apachelogger> of course everyone is still hungover from the release parties, so they think it is a couple of weeks 
<BarkingFish> yofel - it looks like !schedule for the release milestones has been deleted from ubottu
<yofel> lemme try something else
<yofel> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<yofel> yep, channel specific
<BarkingFish> searching her factoids it shows a <deleted> tag at the start of the factoid
<BarkingFish> ubottu also has a broken factoid which needs taking out
<ubottu> BarkingFish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BarkingFish> the link in !calendar goes to a custom 404
<yofel> jussi: ^
<BarkingFish> anyhow, it's late and I should be thinking about sleep right now. So good night / bonne nuit / gute nacht / buenos noches / buonanotte / nos da / boa noite
<BarkingFish> see ya!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-17
 * rbelem hugs afiestas 
<rbelem> i will get it running this week :-)
<ScottK> maco: pg should work fine with quassel.  I think unsupported means if it breaks you get to keep both halves, not that it doesn't work.  I didn't try it though.
<maco> ScottK: it was refusing to do the conversion, just bailing. Riddell got it about the qt driver being missing, but even after that it just acted like i had no pre-existing quassel config and tried to get me to set it up all over again. after exiting that and trying again, it said "well you already set it up, nothing to do" and exited :(  so now i just started over with a blank db
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<Daskreech> hi
<apachelogger> ahoyahoy
<valorie> omg I just finished watching A Town Called Mercy
<valorie> so cool to be able to watch the doctor soon after the episodes are released
<valorie> not so cool to have to wait a week to see the next one!
<valorie> actually 2 weeks because I'll be in Randa next weekend
<Riddell> valorie: life is cruel, surely you could have a special Randa showing?
 * apachelogger wonders how valorie does not expect that :O
<tsdgeos> agateau: ping
<agateau> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> agateau: you knew something about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/1005677 right
<tsdgeos> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005677 in ayatana-scrollbar "Re-emergence of "Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)'" Makes vlc and other Qt apps crashing crashing" [High,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: are you on 12.04?
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: no
 * apachelogger waves fist :P
<agateau> tsdgeos: heard about it yes
<agateau> tsdgeos: haven't investigated much yet
<tsdgeos> agateau: ah, i thought you might have some idea to were i should look to try to fix it
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: why?
<agateau> tsdgeos: when I fixed the bug the first time for 12.04, it was caused by ayatana scrollbars returning a null pointer when Qt widget style tried to allocate a gtk scrollbar iirc
<apachelogger> have a bug fix for ktuberling that needs verification, just thought you might want to do it, since you reported :P
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: sorry
<agateau> tsdgeos: I workarounded it by adding a method to gtk to disable ayatana scrollbars, and patching the qt gtk style to call it
<tsdgeos> agateau: i see
<tsdgeos> well, i'll have a quick look
<agateau> tsdgeos: the qt and gtk patches are still there, so it is weird to see this coming back
<agateau> tsdgeos: unless the qt gtk style is using gtk3 now, but I don't think it is the case
<agateau> tsdgeos: thanks for looking into that
<Riddell> the qt gtk style stuff has changed recently
<tsdgeos> agateau: well it's just a random combination fact that it appeared in a list of bugs i'm allowed to work while on work-work
<agateau> tsdgeos: ok, nice
<agateau> Riddell: do you know what changed?
<Riddell> stopped using xsettings-gtk and started setting gtk3 directly
<Riddell> using apol's kde-config-gtk
<agateau> so the qt style is based on gtk3 these days?
<Riddell> no, under kubuntu the gtk3 style is oxygen's gtk 3
<Riddell> under unity qt style should pick up the gtk one, that's not changed
<agateau> what I am saying is qt gtk style has been based on gtk2 until now, but maybe they ported it to gtk3. haven't checked.
<agateau> (i am referring to the style used by qt when running on unity)
<Riddell> agateau: right, I don't know anything about that one
<Riddell> I don't think that's changed
<agateau> i don't think either, given the lack of resources working on it
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it's the stle for sure
<tsdgeos> if i use a different style it doesn't crash/act weird
<tsdgeos> and the warnings are gone
<tsdgeos> anyway let's wait for the qt build to finish
<tsdgeos> it's the scrollbars
<bambee> afiestas: hi,  your video does not work on your blog post (for webaccounts), at least with chrome it does not work
<tsdgeos> building gtk to see why the function to show them is being ignored
<tsdgeos> now if gtk was as easy as qt to build...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1016681] Could not find debug symbol packages for this application. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016681 (by ill)
<afiestas> bambee: there is a link to the video file
<afiestas> btw it works in chrome/ium, rekonq and ff here
<Riddell> that video is 130MB maybe your host isn't serving it fast enough
<Riddell> I had to download it with wget
<afiestas> it should be fast enough
 * apachelogger recommends using sane formats for web targettign screencasts :P
 * apachelogger wonders why he always ends up with too many ts -.-
<afiestas> Riddell: actually going only to 1,5Mb
<afiestas> maybe my host penalized me because of yesterday traffic (though  I hva no reached the limit)
<afiestas> will host on youtube nexttime
<tsdgeos> debian packages are the evil
<tsdgeos> silly way to make a configure && make ultra difficult
<tsdgeos> what did i say
<tsdgeos> you can't even apt-get source && dpkg-buildpackage
<tsdgeos> sigh
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> apt-get build-dep inbetween the two? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you didn't upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kdevelop-custom-buildsystem_1.2.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> :|
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> did you mail cj?
<shadeslayer> yes
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: sure
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: interestingly the second time is working
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: so what does it fail with?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "It's not in core or desktop-core, so there's no reason for me to add a
<shadeslayer> manual exception.  You should seed it somewhere"
<apachelogger> lol
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: some useful "debian/rules error 2"
<tsdgeos> :D
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> probably a crap package
<tsdgeos> but as said on a second run with -nc seems to be getting me further along
<apachelogger> packages that require no cleaning are crap packages :P
<apachelogger> or your system is outofdate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one way to look at it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz be applying for motu
<apachelogger> ->shower();
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: exception caught ENOWATER
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> what is this?
<apachelogger> java?
<shadeslayer> it's whatever-the-hell-you-want-it-to-be
 * shadeslayer updates FF KDE 
<shadeslayer> actually ... maybe later
<tsdgeos> agateau: i know why it's happening, unsure how to fix it :D
<agateau> tsdgeos: I am all ears!
<tsdgeos> agateau: basically the new "overlay-scrollbar" code renames the class so it's no longer called GtkHScrollbar but OsScrollbar
<tsdgeos> thus even if the scrollbar is created
<tsdgeos> when the gtkstyle tries to access the GtkHScrollbar it crashes because can't find it
<Riddell> how's this for stylish? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/KUBUNTU%20POLO%20PROOF.pdf
<tsdgeos> the "overlay-scrollbar" code also has some code to refrain itself from loading, but only works if the main binary is linked against qt, not if qt is loaded by some plugin like in vlc, bzr, etc
<tsdgeos> i guess the easiest way is making the gtkstyle query for OsScrollbar if GtkHScrollbar failed
<tsdgeos> kludge on top of kludge!
<agateau> tsdgeos: hold on, you mean the code renames the "normal" GtkHScrollBar?
<agateau> cimitan-crazyness
<tsdgeos> well, i guess it hijacks the creation of the class at some stage yes
<agateau> gobject is clearly too powerful for its own good
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure my suggested solution works
<tsdgeos> let's give it a tr
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm talking crap :D
<agateau> Riddell: nice!
<agateau> tsdgeos: one can never know when it comes to gobject :)
<mikhas> oh come on now, you can overload the new operator in C++, too ;-)
<tsdgeos> yeah, the patch works, though is a bit crap :D
<tsdgeos> wonder if i could coherce gtk not to change the name of the scrollbar if it's not using the overlayed one
<tsdgeos> taht seems like a better solution
<agateau> tsdgeos: have you talk with cimi about the bug and the patch?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> dantti: how do I test colord-kde?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you sure the settings.ini in kubuntu-default-settings is even used?
<shadeslayer> because I think it'll need a autostart script to automatically link /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/settings.ini to ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in startkde  cp -f /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/settings.ini $HOME/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<shadeslayer> uh ... ok
<shadeslayer> that seems a bit bad
<shadeslayer> and should have been done via autostart no?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how bad?
<shadeslayer> bad as in ... cannot be reused by derivatives and what not :P
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: maybe, we've always patched startkde for this and my changes removed a load of lines compared to 12.04
<Riddell> but feel free to change it if you need to
<shadeslayer> I'm a bit unsure of what would happen on the first boot though ;)
<Riddell> an autostart script is yet another bash process needing started so that's a downside
<shadeslayer> and I might have to force a realod of configs somehow
<shadeslayer> ( not sure how that'll happen )
<tsdgeos> agateau: ok, basically the "old" scrollbar is no longer used, the code you added to qt and gtk is really a noop
<agateau> tsdgeos: oh ok
<tsdgeos> since he basically hijacks at the gtk level the scrollbar, the "os_scrollbar_new" function gtk used to use to build the new scrollbar is gone
<agateau> so, time to apply your hack?
<tsdgeos> don't know
<tsdgeos> i'd like to talk to cimi
<tsdgeos> he's on holiday though
<shadeslayer> do you think we can drop http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/view/head:/debian/patches/use_dejavu_as_default_font.diff
<shadeslayer> since we now use Ubuntu as the default font?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't use it
<Riddell> that's a debian patch we disable
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> didn't realize it comes from debian
<Daskreech> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong?
<Daskreech> yofel: Just checking what version of muon are you running?
<Daskreech> I have 1.4.0 and it has a total UI freeze anytime you cnofirm packages
<yofel> Daskreech: also 1.4.0, but works fine. What freezes? The whole desktop or just muon?
<Daskreech> yofel: Just Muon. I can install things and monitor them with the cli but as soon as I hit Apply Changes I get a popup asking for the password but the muon window has been locked by then and never unlocks
<Daskreech> had it sit for two days
<yofel> never happened to me I fear :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: do gtk apps use oxygen gtk for you on quantal?
<Daskreech> yofel: Bah. Been happening for 3-4 muon updates now I was hoping it was a bug
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, too many probs with muon after update/upgrades , not worth the grief :(
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/17/plasma-desktopjk2406.png
<apachelogger> dragon3 has now more UIs than I have videos -.-
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: such as?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<BluesKaj> blocking updates in dpkg , Daskreech
<Daskreech> I remember that URLS with images in them used to open in gwenview. Now Rekonq does it
<Daskreech> wonder what happened with that
<BluesKaj> and installs with apt-get
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Mine doesn't block updates but it seems to indicate that it does. Checking on it things actually go through
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: check system settings > default application
<BluesKaj> I normally don't use package mangers for installations , mostly as a reference guide for package info ..synaptic still works for me Daskreech :)
<shadeslayer> and look under "Web Browsers"
<shadeslayer> you want the setting to be "in an application based on the contents of the url"
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: yeah it's rekonq. But URLS that ended in .jpg/.png/gif etc used to open in gwenview. THough that may have been when konqueror was my default browser :-/
<shadeslayer> just set it to what I said and watch the magic :P
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: :-) I tend to use Apt-get but i was asked my opinion of muon and the discovery center so I've been trying to use those
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: ahhhhhh
<agateau> Daskreech: embedding Gwenview in a browse is not that much of a good idea anyway because Gwenview does not support progressive loading
<Daskreech> astute
<Daskreech> agateau: it wasnt embedded
<shadeslayer> :)
<agateau> Daskreech: it started the separate application? weird
<Daskreech> agateau: bleah. ok now it's embedded 
<Daskreech> :-p
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> it always started in a different application for me
<shadeslayer> as in, clicking apachelogger's link from Quassel starts a KJob which downloads the url and tells gwenview to openit
<Daskreech> Yep
<agateau> shadeslayer: ha, that's different, i thought you were talking about clicking on links within a web page
<shadeslayer> nah
<agateau> shadeslayer: Daskreech: this behavior is configured from a kcm module
<shadeslayer> though does gwenview offer a gwenviewpart? :P
<Daskreech> agateau: no clicking on an external link
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: parrently. 
<Daskreech> agateau: which shadeslayer just pointed out
<agateau> shadeslayer: it does, but it does not support progressive download
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<agateau> kcmshell4 componentchooser
<agateau> then pick "web browser"
<Daskreech> agateau: to be honest I don't know why it would. It's probably expecting files from a hard drive
<shadeslayer> I just pointed that out :)
<agateau> Daskreech: true, either hard drive or lan network shares, that's why I don't want to work on progressive downloads
<agateau> Daskreech: pick "in an application based on the contents of the URL" to get gwenview to open when clicking images from quassel
<Daskreech> though gwenview crashes on me anytime i load kipi now
<agateau> bad kipi
<shadeslayer> who wants to try out the new KDevelop for precise?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental?field.series_filter=precise < in case anyone wants to have a go at QA
<Daskreech> I would love for kipi to be plugin based 
<apachelogger> Daskreech: like kipi you mean? :S
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Daskreech> apachelogger: yes a plugin with plugins :)
<apachelogger> actually I wonder how it loads the plugins
<Daskreech> Specifically for the slideshow effect that wuld be be great to democratize 
<apachelogger> Daskreech: why be it crashing tho?
<Daskreech> Dunno
<apachelogger> backtrace!
<Daskreech> Didn't care enough to check into it. Someone wanted to know if they could lighten a picture from Gwenview
<Daskreech> I looked into it and it crashed twice then the person just opened kolourpaint and fixed it so I stopped looking
<agateau> apachelogger: gwenview uses KPluginLoader to load kipi plugins
<agateau> but the KIPI API is a bit of a mess
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> how does that go kaboom then?
<apachelogger> that's a bit curious
<apachelogger> but since Daskreech refuses to feed information we shall all forget about it right now
<agateau> BC changes between kipi-plugins and kipi?
<agateau> right :)
<apachelogger> and best never to talk about it anyway, what with plugins for plugins
<agateau> s/BC/BIC/
<kubotu> agateau: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> agateau: oh, kipi changes BC without changing soname? :P
<Daskreech> give me a moment printing some things off then I'll be back here
<apachelogger> actually.... I think our safety net ought to catch upstream being sloppy and not bumping versions on api removal
<agateau> apachelogger: it should not, but there has been problem like that in the past
<Daskreech> Ah the evil printing is complete
<Daskreech> as an aside what's going with CUPS?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> it's cupsing I suppose
<Daskreech> Wasn't it supposed to be "replaced" or augmented by openprinting.org after Apple said they were planning on screwing it up?
<Daskreech> gwenview-dbg installing
<agateau> Daskreech: note that I am about to uninstall myself from my laptop :)
<Daskreech> agateau: Anything that you would like to know?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdevelop installs and runs
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> copying to beta backports then
<agateau> Daskreech: backtrace and console output should be good enough
<Daskreech> Ok configuring then starting gwenview from the command line to try and run a batch tool on my pr0n
<agateau> Daskreech: I don't need those details :)
<shadeslayer> "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.  It was logged with id OOPS-2d31429dc528354566e978d2f4e15201.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<shadeslayer> yay
<Daskreech> agateau: It shall be allll dark and black
<Daskreech> agateau && apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/550838/
<Daskreech> The backtrace is empty?
<agateau> Daskreech: weird, should not be empty
<agateau> (msg on line 19 can be ignored)
<Daskreech> QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 18 and type 'Read', disabling...
<Daskreech> QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 14 and type 'Read', disabling...
<Daskreech> are also on the CLI after that
<Daskreech> Yep No backtrace
<mparillo> Anybody here running Ubuntu One on a daily build? It has been crashing on startup for me for a couple of days. I send the automatic crash report to Launch Pad, and I learn it is a duplicate, but do you know how I can tell which one? Reason I am asking here is that Kubuntu is unsupported.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1052076] Widgets stop responding when enabling gestures on (evdev) multitouch device @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1052076 (by Cédric Dufour)
<yofel> shadeslayer: would need a vm to test, my gtk3 setup here is a mess
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm :)
<debfx> qt 4.8.3 is building in the experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> quantal?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mparillo> Anybody remember how the fonts got ugly in the early betas for 12.04? It had to do with Qt supporting Ubuntu Medium Fonts?  Now I read: Dmitry Shachnev (mitya57) wrote 12 hours ago:	 #39
<mparillo> In Quantal, ubuntu-font-family-sources *will* ship the Medium version of the font (see http://pad.lv/1048600). Can anybody please re-open the ubuntu-font-family-sources task and nominate/target all tasks to quantal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048600 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Restore "Ubuntu Medium" weights in Ubuntu's binary .deb" [High,Triaged]
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-18
<ScottK> 4.8.5 released to precise-updates.
 * Daskreech does the stupid and attempts to upgrade using Muon
<ScottK> Daskreech: I've do it.  Works fine.
<Daskreech> ScottK: Yes but Mine seems to like to lie a lot
<Tm_T> I accidentally 4.9.1, is it bad?
<debfx> who had problems with that Qt JIT javascript patch?
<soee> oh thats interesting: 
<soee> when popup info from skype shows up it crashes plasma desktop :) 
<soee> well 'crashes' and restarts i think it comes back after 3-4 seconds
<valorie> apachelogger: special showing!? wonderful!
<valorie> it was fun to see Riddell with the Doctor, as well
<valorie> same wolfish smile
<valorie> :-)
<Riddell> debfx: apachelogger had problems with 12.04 backports
<Riddell> soee: umm yes, interesting in a negative way!
<soee> Riddell, well first time i see this thats why this is interesting
<debfx> apachelogger: could you test Qt 4.8.3 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental in quantal since that patch is now merged upstream
<Riddell> valorie: I'm going to give up my nice guy persona and become a sexist big game hunter, it seems that's the way to end up with the girl
<valorie> Riddell: lol
<valorie> off to zurich!
<Riddell> have fun
<soee> how can i restert plasma ?
<soee> from terminal?
<shadeslayer> soee: kquitapp plasma-desktop;sleep 2;plasma-desktop
<soee> shadeslayer, had to reboot, some strange things start happen
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<soee> ok i think i try to upgrade 4.8 => 4.9 on 12.04
<soee> yeah widgets gone mad etc
<soee> uhm its already 4.9.1 <-v->
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> I upgraded 4.8 to 4.9 on precise and it just worked
<Riddell> dantti: ping?
<Riddell> Quintasan, afiestas, agateau: ping?
<shadeslayer> ping timeout xD
<dantti> Riddell: hey
<dantti> Riddell: you want to know how to use colord right?
<Riddell> dantti: yeah
<Riddell> dantti: how do I test or find someone who can test it works?
<dantti> Riddell: jriddel at ubuntu still works?
<Riddell> dantti: jriddell@ubuntu .com
<dantti> k
<dantti> Riddell: I FWD two emails with color profiles, one will make your screen "blue" and the other "pink"
<shadeslayer> heh
<dantti> in the ideal world you would buy a colorhug or similar device, place on your monitor and wait some time till it creates a ICC file...
<dantti> these files also come with most of the monitors out there but my experience is that they don't have gamma data to correct the curves...
<Riddell> gosh, everything is blue
<Riddell> dantti: how do I revert back to normal?!
<dantti> Riddell: there is only one issue I think colord-kde has at time, it seems on startup the profile is not applyed but if you change it manually it works, so I need to review the code... tho I'm not completely sure yet...
<dantti> Riddell: remove the profile from the device
<Riddell> aah nice colours
<Riddell> dantti: what sort of user would colord be for?
<dantti> Riddell: welll sort of any, but people that manage photos/images are more interested in seeing true colors...
<dantti> when you do the calibration you should have colors more close to what they should look
<agateau> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> agateau: ping timeout, see e-mail :)
<agateau> Riddell: ok :)
<soee> i do not manage photos/images but i always wanted to fix my screen colors :)
<Riddell> soee: really?  with colour profiles?
 * agateau should probably say he is working on icc support for gwenview, and owns a colorhug device (still in its blister)
<Quintasan> Riddell: pong
<Quintasan> I've noticed that our Feature Tour buttons on kubuntu.org display in a wierd manner in rekonq
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/fivhT.png
<Quintasan> and it features Konqueror
<Quintasan> and mentions OpenOffice instead of LibreOffice
 * Quintasan upgrades his machine to quantal and prays nothing breaks
<Riddell> Quintasan: the features tour page alas is part of the drupal theme and so not easily editable
<Quintasan> Urgh
<Riddell> mparillo and me did make an updated version and submitted a request to sysadmins to update it so it would be editable
<Riddell> and that was a month ago
<soee> Riddell, well probably
<Riddell> so feel free to take up the case with sysadmins
<Quintasan> Riddell: That sounds like we are in a world of pain if we want to change something there.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is there anyone in particular who I can pester or I need to find that certain individual myself?
<Riddell> Quintasan: rt.ubuntu.com #20296
<Riddell> Quintasan: dunno, I presume any sysadmin can run bzr update, it's hardly difficult
<Quintasan> Sounds like a plan.
<Riddell> it also needs a drupal page alias unset/set
 * Quintasan grabs some food and coke and goes on a mission
<Quintasan> Riddell: On a side note. I'll be moving to Wroclaw soon and I will be unavailable for a week more until I get everything sorted there.
<agateau> Riddell: have we considered hosting the slideshow ourself, or using another solution we can control?
<Riddell> agateau: by moving the content out of the theme and into the drupal CMS where it belongs we can control it as much as we like
<Riddell> but it'll take sysadmin to update the theme
<agateau> Riddell: so it is like the last thing sysadmin need to do for us to have control on it
<agateau> ?
<agateau> ah no
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fwiw those buttons are screwed up in Chrome as well
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<Riddell> content wise
<yofel> shadeslayer: they're screwed up in anything because there is no CSS for the button content in the currently running theme
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<mparillo> Shadeslayer, Yofel, Quintasan: I have opened Launchpad bugs to help track some of these items:
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1037148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037148 in Kubuntu Website "Obsolete Documentation on Kubuntu Feature Tour" [Medium,In progress]
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/745631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745631 in Kubuntu Website "www.kubuntu.org home page has copyright year as 2010" [Low,In progress]
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/987123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987123 in Kubuntu Website "Feature tour top link boxes are misaligned" [Low,Fix committed]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Quintasan> mparillo: Oh, I see.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nouveau is broken for me in quantal
<Quintasan> but nvidia-current
<Quintasan> works just fine
<Darkwing> long time no chat guys
<Quintasan> mparillo: Did you try bugging sysadmins at some point in the past or you want me to do it?
<Riddell> Darkwing!
<Quintasan> Darkwing: \o
 * Darkwing meekly waves
<Darkwing> sorry I have not been around.
<Riddell> Darkwing: life progressing?
<Darkwing> I've been quasi homeless
<Darkwing> It's progressing but, not quite good yet :(
<BluesKaj> yeah nouveau was giving me a ridiculously low resolution, without any options 
<Quintasan> Darkwing: That's totally not cool. Take your time sorting things out
<Darkwing> I have been.. I still have a laptop. No steady internet connection though.
<Darkwing> Although, my laptop has been really buggy and it keeps shutting itself down every 30 minutes or so. :/
<Darkwing> jjesse-android: ping
<Darkwing> jussi, jussi01_, jussi01-nom I got it mate. Thank you!
<Quintasan> so many jussis
<Riddell> debfx: anything I can do to help you test the new qt?
<Riddell> debfx: keeping in mind there's beta freeze in two days
<debfx> Riddell: I'm mainly concerned about that jit commit
<Riddell> yeah I've never had problems from it
<Riddell> maybe I use 32 bit too much
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to look at bug 1049976 in time for beta 2 freeze in two days?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049976 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Quantal) "KTp Presence Applet should be added to the system tray by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049976
<debfx> I guess I'll just revert it
<shadeslayer> yes, I will look at it tomorrow :)
<debfx> the problem with 4.8.3 is that the diff is unreviewable because of all the license header changes
<shadeslayer> actually, tonight, because I'll be busy tomorrow with Visa formalities
<mparillo> Quintasan: No, I did not bug the sysadmins. I figured a quiet request from Riddell would be more significant than bugging from me.
<Riddell> mm, a month with no response.. might be time for other tactics
<jussi> Darkwing: woohoo! :D
 * jussi is sitting in a cafe in Paris
<Darkwing> jussi: :D didnt Temu Salane play for them?
<Darkwing> sp?
<jussi> Darkwing:  yes. (cant be bothered to look up the right spelling, think its selane) 
 * Riddell images jussi in his beret with onion strings around his neck
<jussi> Riddell: haha
<Tm_T> Salane?
<Tm_T> Teemu Selänne you mean?
<Darkwing> Yeah, He plays for the Ducks in the NHL 
<Tm_T> correct
<Riddell> this conversation has gone from a cafe in paris to americal ice hockey?
<Tm_T> I recall he has played on two teams on NHL, Winnipeg Jets and Ducks
<Tm_T> Riddell: don't forget Canada (:
<Darkwing> jussi sent me a hockey jersey from Findland Suomi
<Tm_T> afterall, it has French history
<jussi> Riddell: I sent Darkwing a Finnish Ice hockey jersey
<jussi> lol
<Darkwing> tehehehe
<Darkwing> Seeing that Hockey is the only true sport...
 * Darkwing ducks
<Tm_T> jussi: what, first IRC team, now we're converting Kubuntu team to finnish majority?
<Darkwing> Tm_T: ++
<Tm_T> whops, that was the secret plan
<Tm_T> gladly none of you saw me writing that, right?
<jussi> Tm_T: not secret, just always the plan
<BluesKaj> americal ice hockey , that's quaint , Cnada invented the game and supplies most of the players to the pro leagues :)
<Darkwing> Most pro caliber players across the world try to get in the NHL... It's more than just american (US and Canada) players
<BluesKaj> damn KB is sending some key strokes in the wrong sequence
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: the pro leagues in North America, not in general (:
<Riddell> ok, while we're entirely off topic and talking about organised sport, does the name Andy Murray mean anything to anyone?
<Tm_T> british tennis player, won gold medal, right?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, I was making fun of Riddell's comment about "american ice hockey " . it's actually quite funny :)
<Tm_T> + in olympics
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: that
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, scottish media now gushing loads about him winning everything, was curious if the rest of the world actually cared
<BluesKaj> QAndy Murray also just won a big tournament , one of the grand slams , US open ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: correct
<Tm_T> Riddell: rest of the world != Finland (:
 * BluesKaj isn't even a tennis fan
<Tm_T> Finland is a weird place at that I think, we care more of the sports outside our borders than other countries AFAIK
<mparillo> Yesterday, I saw this: In Quantal, ubuntu-font-family-sources *will* ship the Medium version of the font (see http://pad.lv/1048600). Can anybody please re-open the ubuntu-font-family-sources task and nominate/target all tasks to quantal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048600 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Restore "Ubuntu Medium" weights in Ubuntu's binary .deb" [High,Triaged]
<mparillo> As I recall, Kubuntu got pretty ugly the last time the Ubuntu Medium fonts were included, right?
<debfx> I think we need a ScottK to properly oppose to that change until Qt has been fixed ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did we have consensus on removing the MI and adding quassel to the notification bar?
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | UDS-R: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-uds
<shadeslayer> !find libGL.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libGL.so.1 does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> !find libGL.so.1 precise
<ubottu> File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-updates (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so.1&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<shadeslayer> swish
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I think we did, remove MI and turn back on systray icon for quassel
<ScottK> Riddell: Can do it too.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: k
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is the disabling of the Quassel systray icon done by us?
<shadeslayer> "  * Add quassel.notifyrc, hide notify popup, message indicator and sound enough notification"
<shadeslayer> I don't see a quassel.notifyrc anywhere :p
<CIA-58> [kubuntu-default-settings] Rohan Garg * 501 * share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js Replace message indicator with the KDE Telepathy presence widget
<CIA-58> [kubuntu-default-settings] Rohan Garg * 502 * debian/changelog Replace message-indicator with KDE Telepathy presence applet as discussed (LP: 1049976)
<shadeslayer> ugh, forgot the #
<CIA-58> [kubuntu-default-settings] Rohan Garg * 503 * debian/changelog Make sure the bug is correctly referenced in the changelog
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-19
<Riddell> hmm, last day before beta freeze, I wonder what still needs done
<Riddell> I have to say I'm pretty disappointed at the difficulty in getting ubuntu desktop people to test for bug 1050463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050463 in taglib (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFe update to 1.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050463
<Riddell> how good looking am I in one of these? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8002727450/in/photostream/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did someone release k-d-s ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, does it need done?
<shadeslayer> you look weird without your eye patch
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aye, I dropped MI last night and then was filling out visa forms and gathering docs
<shadeslayer> I could upload it in a couple of hours, just need to get some sleep first
<Riddell> this does not sound like healthy sleep patters!  I'll take a look
<shadeslayer> yeah, sleep pattern is all screwed up again ... needs a day or two to fix :)
<shadeslayer> which is why I don't want to sleep right now, else I will be up all night :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ScottK: what do you think needs testing for bug 1050463 ?  since nobody from ubuntu desktop has stepped up to volunteer testing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050463 in taglib (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFe update to 1.8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050463
<Riddell> I don't even know what music programme they use these days
<BluesKaj> Riddell, well , amarok tries too hard to do everything , and it mucks up in the process , makes a mess of things IMO 
<Riddell> mm hmm, that isn't really relevant to testing taglib
<BluesKaj> oh , I didn't really look at the factoid
<Riddell> afiestas: have you looked at dropbox for a webaccounts service?
<Riddell> (asking since I have an e-mail asking about it in Kubuntu)
<afiestas> Riddell: I havn't
<balloons> ping ScottK 
<Riddell> balloons: he's not been around today
<balloons> Riddell, ahh.. I was hoping to have someone from kubuntu to help migrate the kubuntu testcases to the new format on the isotracker
<balloons> ScottK has spoken up last week about the changes he thought were needed
<Riddell> balloons: I've never really understood what the difference is
<balloons> Riddell, what do you mean? The difference in testcases between ubuntu and kubuntu? We have a set of ubuntu testcases, and the flavors are picking which ones to use from the pool for ubuntu. Then if desired, they are writing there own specific testcases specific to their flavors. What this allows for is all of the flavors and ubuntu to share the burden of maintaining the testcases. If you don't wish to maintain anything specific to kubuntu, you co
<balloons> uld simply use the existing testcases
<balloons> for example, I see Testcases for Kubuntu Desktop amd64 contain 6 tests, all of which have been written already. We can simply convert this to the new format as-is
<balloons> we'd basically just update the links to point to the new testcases on the tracker, instead of the old ones on the wiki
<balloons> However, there are a few I would have questions about, because they don't directly convert
<Riddell> balloons: ok, need me to help?
<balloons> Riddell, if you've got time, sure
<Riddell> balloons: how shall we start?
<Riddell> with the desktop images?
<balloons> they are the easiest, so yes
<balloons> you can see the before and after
<balloons> let me just convert the amd64 image right now so you can see
<Riddell> balloons: no wubi test case in the new test cases?
<Riddell> Free Software Only I don't think we have that option
<Riddell> Install (Screen Reader)  we don't have one of those
<balloons> Riddell, we've got wubi
<balloons> it's simply seperate in our images
<balloons> just a sec while I'll convert amd64
<Riddell> oh I see
<balloons> Riddell, ok, kubuntu desktop amd64 is switched over
<balloons> what doesn't yet exist (but it coming later this week) is the ability for us to display kubuntu instead of ubuntu in the testcases.. it will adapt the word depending on the iso assigned
<Riddell> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/23697/testcases looking just the same
<balloons> yes, that's the idea -- looks the same
<balloons> click on one :-)
<Riddell> ooh that looks different
<Riddell> balloons: so what's the next step?
<Riddell> Ubuntu Desktop amd64 has a Ubuntu Desktop Mandatory Extras category and a Ubuntu Desktop Run-Once category
<Riddell> "Boot up the iso using a CD/DVD or USB Key to a Live Session" the word CD should come out there
<balloons> Riddell, so the next step is to assign the testcases you want to the iso's you want
<balloons> and if we don't have a shared testcase for the test you want, we'll need to make it
<balloons> does that make sense?
<Riddell> balloons: I think so
<balloons> finally, I'd like to have someone from kubuntu to have access to the tool itself so they can update and help manage the testcases
<balloons> at least one person.. :-)
<Riddell> balloons: for "Desktop amd64" we want the same as ubuntu desktop but no Free Software Only, Install (Screen Reader), or VMWare Easy Install
<balloons> ok, that sounds good.. you want wubi in there? notice there are actually 2 wubi testcases now
<Riddell> many of the descriptions are nearly but not quite the same, e.g. the installer has slightly different steps
<Riddell> balloons: wubi I honestly don't know, I don't have a windows machine so I haven't tested it in years
<Riddell> and surely wubi tests should be in the equivalent place for each flavour, so not under desktop amd64
<balloons> right.. I don't believe other flavors actually test wubi
<balloons> I mean specifically in there flavor testing
<Riddell> balloons: I'm an admin on that ISO tracker website, although the new system I remember getting a bit lost in before
<balloons> there's a wubi amd64 and i386 product where the wubi results go
<balloons> Riddell, ahh so you have acces
<Riddell> yes
<balloons> well then, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<balloons> you've got all the tools to be able to mess with this yourself.. notice on the top of the page, you should also be able to access the staging site
<balloons> you can use that to play around until if needed to understand things
<Darkwing> Riddell: do you have a printout of Kubuntu info somewhere?
<Riddell> Darkwing: hmm? what info?
<Darkwing> Just like a half page on about Kubuntu to hand out at the Ubuntu booth (Maybe KDE booth) at Ohio Linux Fest
<Riddell> Darkwing: oh no I don't think we have any flyers
<Darkwing> I didn't know if anyone already had anything or not. I'll write a flyer or two if not.
<Quintasan> holy crap
<Quintasan> one day and half later I managed to get everything works
<Quintasan> working*
<Quintasan> updating is suffering
<Riddell> balloons: where did we get to?  what should i/we be doing now?
<balloons> Riddell, :-) Information overload
<balloons> I trust you might be able to review that page and get a better understanding of the admin stuff
<balloons> at any rate, what's needed is a list of testcases for each iso, and whether or not you'll be dropping the alt's
<balloons> so a list of iso's as well ;-)
<balloons> finally, you brought to my attention something I had forgotten. Namely, the kubuntu installer might need it's own set of tests, as it is different
<balloons> if you go that route, it will be only kubuntu maintaining them of course
<Riddell> balloons: humph I don't see to have an admin link on the http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/ site
<balloons> hmm, http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin gets you nowhere eh?
<balloons> we can have stgraber fix that
<Riddell> Access denied alas
<balloons> ok, I asked stgraber to fix.. however, you still can see things on prod
<balloons> if you look what I did was create a kubuntu desktop
<balloons> testsuite, then went under products, found kubuntu desktop amd64, and clicked linked testsuites
<balloons> then I remove the linked testsuite for quantal, and made it the testsuite I had created 'kubuntu desktop'
<balloons> in the testsuite 'kubuntu desktop' I added the tests that matched what was on the isotracker previously
<sewardj> SteveRiley: ping
<Riddell> balloons: ok I'm with you
<Riddell> balloons: still not sure what our next step is :)
<balloons> Riddell, ok good. So if you'd like I can help you go through the other iso's as well
<balloons> the idea is to get rid of all the links out to the old testcase wiki
<balloons> and the secondary effect/effort is to make sure your testcases are all good/what you want for each iso ;-)
<balloons> but again, the main goal is simply to replace those old links with testcases integrated on the page
<balloons> the testcases in the tracker have been updated, while the wiki is old and deprecated
<balloons> as you saw with what I did with the amd64 iso, it's more or less the same as before, just using the new testcases
<balloons> that's the primary goal.. Why I'm involving you is so you know it's happening. And also so you can take a quick look and decide if there should be any changes to the testcases you have listed for each iso
<Riddell> balloons: I just got Kubuntu Desktop i386 changed over
<balloons> it sounds like for instance, you'd like to update the tests for the amd64 iso
<balloons> i trust this is making sense ;-)
<Riddell> it is
<balloons> ok excellent. So are you all set to go through then and update the rest of the iso's?
<Riddell> balloons: yeah I think so
<balloons> thanks Riddell.. just ping if you run into any issues
<Riddell> balloons: how do I remove a test case from a test suite?
<Riddell> e.g. no wubi on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/301/edit
<balloons> sadly you can't remove it (do to potential conflicts with having result against the testcase), but you can disable it
<balloons> set it's status to 'disabled'
<Riddell> ah I see
<xnox> Riddell: because successful Wubi test is not required, or because wubi is not desired/supported for kubuntu?
<xnox> Riddell: e.g. xubuntu dropped wubi. and xubuntu is no longer offered in wubi for install.
<Riddell> xnox: because I'm not sure what to do with it :)
<xnox> =)))))
<Riddell> xnox: I don't have any way to test it myself and the ubuntu test is part of a whole different product
<jussi> o/
<jussi> In Birmingham now...
<jussi> where is tsimpson when I need him...
<jussi> actually, not quite birmingham, slightly south
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> jussi: you're in the UK?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yes, at the automotive linux summit
<shadeslayer> oh nice
<jussi> Headed to London tomorrow afternoon
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<highvoltage> jussi is one of those people who it's hard to keep track of in what country he is
<Riddell> jussi: wrong way, head north!
<jussi> lol
<Quintasan> jussi - the travelling man
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you mean into Stark territory?
<debfx> new Qt4 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental needs testing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, beyond the wall, to Scotland!
<shadeslayer> But ... there's others beyond the wall :O
<shadeslayer> and when did you start reading GoT ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I watched the telly programme, but coincidently I'm reading a short story in the same world just now
<Riddell> debfx: installing
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<Riddell> debfx: installs good and my KDE session starts fine
<Riddell> I say ship it before beta freeze
 * Riddell out
<debfx> Riddell: will do, thanks for testing
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: fwiw I'm pretty much against renaming the package
<shadeslayer> creates extra delta that we have to maintain
<shadeslayer> I'm *against* creating more delta in FF
<shadeslayer> it's fairly hard to keep track of the patches themselves
<shadeslayer> !find gst-inspect
<ubottu> File gst-inspect found in gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-tools, gstreamer1.0-tools, ruby-gstreamer
<shadeslayer> ah righto
<shadeslayer> bug 1053079 for the archive admins
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053079 in kmymoney (Ubuntu) "Sync kmymoney 4.6.3-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053079
<shadeslayer> if anyone of them is around that is
<micahg> shadeslayer: AAs don't process syncs anymore
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> when did that change
<micahg> last cycle?
<micahg> sponsors is correctly subscribed
 * shadeslayer was blissfully unaware
<shadeslayer> I was mostly MIA last cycle I think
<shadeslayer> so a bit out of touch
<afiestas> would be nice to package mtp kioslave
<afiestas> to be sure that it gets into quantal (if we are on time)
<afiestas> mtp == basic support for android devices
<afiestas> to manage files
<shadeslayer> afiestas: highly experimental, if someone does decide to package it, should go into the experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> I need to test that as well
<debfx> link?
<shadeslayer> debfx: for mtp?
<debfx> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> don't you follow KDE Devel :P
<shadeslayer> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=134792475012439&w=2
<shadeslayer> actually http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=134789363126825&w=2
<debfx> I'm only subscribed to core-devel but hardly read anything there
<debfx> thanks
<afiestas> shadeslayer: well, let the developer and the solid community decide if it is experimental or not
<afiestas> that mtp has been in the work for months, I have been using it even before it had a daemon (I suggested the development of the daemon) etc
<afiestas> and I'm quite confident it will get stable really fast
<afiestas> so at least we should be prepared
<shadeslayer> afiestas: we're in feature freeze, I don't think mtp support will make it in this release
<shadeslayer> though if someone approves a FFe and it's stable enough, we could do a technical preview of sorts
<afiestas> okok if we are in feature freeze
<afiestas> then nevermind
<afiestas> I know the rules xd
<debfx> well an actual release would be good to underline that upstream thinks it's ready to ship to users :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: I thought that was a given :P
<Darkwing> woot! home knitted TARDIS tablet cover. http://imm.io/EWbI
<debfx> LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to find interface & endpoints of device
<debfx> kioslave: ####### CRASH ###### protocol = mtp pid = 2859 signal = 11
<debfx> not very promising :(
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<debfx> aha, that lovely samsung behavior where you have to connect within the first few seconds ...
<debfx> why use the android engine when you can use your own that has all sorts of bugs
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> the typical lets-reimplement-this-just-because-we-can
<debfx> I'm sure it implements some proprietary extension that is vital for their bloated Kies software
<debfx> next time I buy a phone I'll make sure it's supported by cyanogen
<Darkwing> Galaxy Nexus
<shadeslayer> or ... you know ... buy devices that don't use MTP
<shadeslayer> why not stick with just the standard usb access
<cmagina> apparently its because with mtp they don't need to worry about internal partitioning
<cmagina> the nexus 7 only provides mtp or ptp (the camera connection) even in usb debug mode
<shadeslayer> >.>
<shadeslayer> typical of devs
<shadeslayer> skimping out on work
<cmagina> you can mount an mtp device in linux using fuse
<shadeslayer> sure, but half the stuff in mtpfs is not implelemented
<cmagina> not surprising
<shadeslayer> I've always had issues with my transformer
<shadeslayer> so here's what I do
<cmagina> yeah, i've had plenty of issues with mtp as well
<shadeslayer> adb push foo sdcard/
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> no stupid mtpfs crap
<cmagina> my cowon d2 allows you to select mtp or the standard usb drive
<cmagina> nice
<shadeslayer> I can also adb push over wifi
<cmagina> now that is useful
<shadeslayer> no need to connect over usb for smaller files
<shadeslayer> so yeah, adb ftw
<cmagina> i'll have to take a look at that
<shadeslayer> adb also offers a sync option
<shadeslayer> to sync unchanged files
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/unchanged/changed
<shadeslayer> so you can setup cron jobs to make backups over wifi
<shadeslayer> or to keep ~/Documents in sync with your tablet
<shadeslayer> adb is really cool :D
<cmagina> that is really cool
<shadeslayer> you'll need to enable debugging on your device
<shadeslayer> you can even start a shell on your device using adb shell :D
 * cmagina installs adb
<cmagina> yup, that is cool
<Riddell> Darkwing: your knitting is coming on very well
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: i understand your concern. obviously, maintaining a separate firefox for kubuntu is not free of effort. however, please consider the average kubuntu user, for whom grappling the finer points of pinning specific packages is nontrivial and surprisingly difficult to explain. i'd wager that the work you're doing to maintain the kde version of firefox would be *more* well-known if the package name were distinct and therefore (1)
<SteveRiley>  obvious and (2) easier for folks to install/update
<SteveRiley> and with that, it's time to board a plane. will check in here later.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-20
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1053166] 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 ftbfs on armel/armhf @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1053166 (by Matthias Klose)
<ScottK> Riddell: Approved.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1022479] bzr crashed with SIGSEGV in QGtkStyle::drawComplexControl() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1022479 (by Logan Rosen)
<ScottK> debfx: They went ahead and did the Ubuntu medium font thing anyway, despite my protests.  Can you verify it's still an actual problem?
<ScottK> sabdfl directed, so I think it
<ScottK> is unlikely to get changed.
<ScottK> If it's still a problem we can just switch our default fonts back to match upstream, I guess.
<soee> skype belongs to ms now ?
<jussi> soee: welcome to the past... been that way for a good while aready
<soee> i knew it and now they want to kill my desktop :)
<jussi> :D
<soee> its not funny :/ everytime some notification shows up from skype plasma gets restart :<>
<soee> this must be self defense against skype i think :o
<debfx> ScottK: it's still a problem
<debfx> ScottK: however when you manually change font settings kde generates a fontconfig file that seems to fix it as a side effect
<debfx> generating that file in the first place is however a bug in KDE, see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105797
<ubottu> KDE bug 105797 in kcm_fonts "Changing fonts from Kcontrol will enable hinting and make it default. All this information it writes to ~/.fonts.conf" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> so a bug is fixing another bug?
<debfx> now the Ubuntu font is used in firefox. I'm confused
<Riddell> debfx: hmm that is curious
<mparillo> ScottK: Sorry your protests had little effect. Does that mean Riddell needs to send the shirts back to have their fonts changed ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> agateau: did you request your flights?
<agateau> Riddell: not yet
<agateau> Riddell: doing it this afternoon
<ScottK> Riddell and debfx : How about we just switch back to the upstream fonts for default?
<Riddell> ScottK: seems like an option, just use the system defaults instead of overrideing them to Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> Riddell: We switched to the Ubuntu font on a KC vote, so we probably ought to ask again.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna, apachelogger , Darkwing , jussi: Since the Ubuntu fonts are now broken with KDE (always bold unless you manually monkey with the configuration) do you have any objection to switching back to the regular upstream KDE fonts and dropping the Ubuntu font override?
<JontheEchidna> no objections here
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> BTW, I don't think this is actually a KDE bug, since Ubuntu One has the problem too.
<Riddell> it's a Qt bug
<jussi> so wait, we want to change the ont back temporarily or permanently? 
<jussi> font*
<JontheEchidna> If it gets fixed I'd also not object to switching back
<jussi> Yes, thats my stance also, until the bug is fixed, absolutely go ahead, f we find a fix, we switch back.
<JontheEchidna> the original ticket has been reopened, and has a fairly good description of the actual issue: bug 744812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<JontheEchidna> it's also being tracked for 12.10
<JontheEchidna> I'm off to go get breakfast and study for a calculus exam, bbl
<jussi> JontheEchidna: good luck
 * ScottK notes 4 is a majority.
<ScottK> Riddell: So it's just a matter of dropping the overrides in share/config/kdeglobals, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I think so
<ScottK> OK.  Let's try that.
<ScottK> Done.
<Blizzz> will owncloud client 1.0.5 hit Quantzal? in 1.0.4 is a bug that makes it unusable via SSL
<mparillo> Not that I am a voter, but I agree on the font direction. I ended up in Ubuntu because it has much better font displays out of the box than any other distribution. Is that because of the Ubuntu Font Family, or some other setting being set by default. For example to make OpenSuSE come close, I had to enable anti-alisaing and twiddle the settings there, and it still was not as nice as Ubuntu / Kubuntu are.
<Riddell> Blizzz: hmm, good question
<Blizzz> Riddell: i'd say it's quite an important thing, as no one should transfer credentials plain text through the web
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion owncloud-client 1.0.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1053449
<afiestas> updating a quantal installation from a few weeks ago
<afiestas> failed, blackscreen and tty are not working
<shadeslayer> so ... it seems I've now officially passed my B.Tech \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: great news, congratulations :)
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<mparillo> afiestas: I had a similar symptom (not black screen, but blank screen with the default KDE SC 4.9 wall paper). I resolved by getting a new daily ISO on 2012-09-18. It has not re-surfaced.
<tsdgeos> afiestas: tty's work here, not sure wha you mean with blackscreen
<afiestas> tsdgeos: it boots, I see nothing
<afiestas> that's what I mean
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> suxxors
<afiestas> actually the screenis turned off, not ven thebacklight
<afiestas> tty's may work, but I dont' see them xd
<afiestas> ssh works though
<tsdgeos> afiestas: bring it to uds and show it to someoone of the kernel team
<afiestas> quite sure it is some update issue
<shadeslayer> hm, would KMyMoney make a good candidate for -updates?
<genii-around> Should recorditnow be able to record switching workspaces with the cube?
<shadeslayer> maybe
<debfx> any ideas what this armel build failure is about:
<debfx> /build/buildd/qt4-x11-4.8.3+dfsg/src/gui/widgets/qdockwidget.cpp:1184:(.text+0x39ec): dangerous relocation: unsupported relocation
<shadeslayer> darn it, I saw this really cool code search engine yesterday and I've completely blanked on it's name
<shadeslayer> http://code.woboq.org/ < for anyone else who's interested
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> http://code.woboq.org/kde/qt4/src/gui/widgets/qdockwidget.cpp.html#1184
<shadeslayer> is a comment
<shadeslayer> :P
<Darkwing> ScottK: No objections here.
<Darkwing> ScottK: RE font
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: ok, let me phrase it this way, how hard is it for a user to pin a selected package using muon?
<shadeslayer> and should we document pinning the package on the PPA page?
<yofel> it's easy to force a version with muon, and IIRC think that pins the package too while at it (could be wrong though)
<yofel> documenting it would be a good idea though. Users don't normally use muon
<JontheEchidna> If the currently-installed version is the one you want to pin, all you have to do is right-click the package in the package view and hit "lock package at current version", and it takes care of the pinning APT-wide
<JontheEchidna> Muon also has the capability to specify specific versions (effectively a downgrade), but it does not pin the package at the version.
<yofel> ah ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> so you can downgrade, but not pin
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> you can downgrade and *then* pin
 * shadeslayer rages at uni for making a site in .net
<shadeslayer> it keeps showing the loading button ... and it's been like that for the last 2 hours :P
<apachelogger> rationale for not having firefox-kde btw: unnecessary security risky as we do not have releases the same day as youbuntoo
<shadeslayer> best to document that on the dev mL
<apachelogger> feel free to do so
<shadeslayer> and apachelogger should update the package :P
 * apachelogger is not in a mail mood
<shadeslayer> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-21
<Riddell> buenos dias
<Riddell> debfx: "openarena 0.8.8-5+deb7u1" what do the bits in that version number mean?
<debfx> Riddell: I think Debian 7 update 1
<Riddell> seems like that's three debian versions where there's normally only 1 :)
<debfx> the maintainer already used -6 for an upload to experimental
<Riddell> afiestas: you asked for flights from 24th?  presumably you'll find your own accomodation for then until 28th?
<Riddell> (like I will)
<doko> Riddell, debfx: is qt4-x11 built in parallel mode? I can't see anything obvious when looking at the build logs
<debfx> doko: yes
<doko> debfx, well, looking at top, I see only one cc1plus process active at a time
<doko> debfx, or are only parts built in parallel?
<debfx> doko: maybe the qmake building is not parallelized
<debfx> the rest should be
<doko> debfx, as you see, the build fails on arm*. could you prepare an upload which disables the parallel build on arm? I'd like to see if the buildds survive
<doko> but don't upload yet
<debfx> doko: disable parallel build is just a matter of removing "--parallel" from debian/rules
<doko> ok, I can do this myself too when the buildds are ready
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 1047387 needs your attention
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047387 in kde-gtk-config (Ubuntu) "RFS: kde-gtk-config/2.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047387
<soee> can someone take a look at something ?
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> soee: sure
<shadeslayer> ssup
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/MatPWq5A
<soee> this is installation where kubuntu-desktop was installed on ubuntu
<soee> now a lot of packages here are going to be removed including ubuntu-desktop
<soee> is it save to do it ?
<soee> i don't care about ubuntu-dekstop want to have kde only
<shadeslayer> no it's not
<shadeslayer> hmm
<soee> line 18 - starts list o pagages to remove
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how one would achieve that, there are multiple solutions on the web, but you can never be sure whether or not it's safe to remove package x
<shadeslayer> you could most likely install kubuntu-desktop and remove unity and gnome stuff
<shadeslayer> that should take out most of it
<soee> well kubuntu-desktop is installed
<soee> i just want to get rod of the rest gnome/unity stuff
<shadeslayer> well ... dpkg -l | grep -i gnome
<lucazade> hi all! Is bug #1053269 going to be solved or at least any idea why it happens?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1053269 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "black boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053269
<shadeslayer> and : dpkg -l | grep -i unity
<shadeslayer> should give you a slight idea
<shadeslayer> ofcourse it's not a comprehensive list
<shadeslayer> lucazade: not a Kubuntu bug, please ask on #ubuntu-devel ...
<soee> and how about removing unity gnone - shouldnt that take also dependiencies after ?
<lucazade> ok.. thanks
<shadeslayer> soee: not entirely, for eg. you can safely remove kubuntu-desktop, it's just a meta package
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, it's not advised ....
<soee> kubuntu-desktop ? that will remove whole kde stuff no ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> it's just a meta package
<shadeslayer> soee: http://paste.kde.org/554168/
<shadeslayer> however, if you try and remove kdelibs-bin, that'll cause everything to be removed
<shadeslayer> well .. almost everything
<soee> evil day: http://paste.kde.org/554174/
<shadeslayer> skype is broken
<soee> true
<shadeslayer> I advise purging it and trying again
<soee> but i removed skype :/
<shadeslayer> how?
<soee> ok now i purge it completly i think
<soee> dependency problem gone
 * shadeslayer can smell something burning
<soee> well im trying to install latest skype
<soee> ia32-libs problem
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> don't install all of ia32-libs :P
<shadeslayer> install specific things using libfoo:i386
<soee> ia32-libs requires ia32-libs-multiarch but this one requires more stuf etc /...
<shadeslayer> are you on precise?
<shadeslayer> because the last time I checked ia32-libs-multiarch is broken on precise
<shadeslayer> not sure about quantal
<soee> yes
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's broken on precise, install specific libs
<Riddell> yay, today's images in decent state
<Riddell> besides being oversized
<Riddell> seems we have no space for langpacks on amd64 :(
<Riddell> mparillo: going to add g+ to kubuntu.org ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there some way we can make powerpc fit on 702MB?  Older Macs don't boot from USB, IIRC.
<Riddell> ScottK: remove a load of packages I guess
<Riddell> out goes libreoffice and lots else you can think of
<ScottK> LO is already gone.
<shadeslayer> spin your own powerpc iso?
<shadeslayer> removing certain packages ofcourse
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-backporters/+members : ZhengPeng Hou	2006-09-09
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Trying to figure out what we can unseed on ppc to get a usable image.
<Riddell> ScottK: ubuntu font reverted, fancy reverting k-d-s?
<shadeslayer> w00t ^
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you?  I'm somewhat tied up with stuff at the moment.  It'd have to be several hours from now for me.
<Riddell> will do
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oxygen gtk stuff?
<shadeslayer> I mean, drop oxygen-gtk ... and colord-kde ...
<shadeslayer> ktorrent could go away as well
<shadeslayer> the mozilla ff installer
<shadeslayer> kpat
<mparillo> Riddell: I added a link to g+ the bottom of http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<xnox> Riddell: read your last blog post...... wow, amazing
<yofel> mparillo: nice idea :)
<yofel> guess even google webdevs/sysadmins mess up every now and then: ^^ http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/g+fail.png
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> also wat
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's OMG amazing really
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shows we must be doing something right with our friendly image :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<genii-around> 40 Euros to go is pretty good.
<genii-around> Oh, the counter is confusing, "minus amount over goal" kind of thing
<genii-around> I guess that's the food budget now!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<debfx> shall we revert the last k-d-s upload since the ubuntu font ships without medium again?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell was on it from what I see
<shadeslayer> ( from the backlog )
<debfx> ok, will do
<Riddell> done
<debfx> Riddell: have you uploaded it?
<Riddell> debfx: I have a .upload file
<Riddell> oh it'll be in the queue
<Riddell> an archive admin will get to it sometime
<debfx> Riddell: doesn't look that wy
<debfx> *way
<shadeslayer> I'm done for the day, night :)
<Riddell> 16:55 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kubuntu-default-settings (quantal-release/universe) [1:12.10ubuntu7 => 1:12.10ubuntu8] (kubuntu)
<Riddell> it's in unapproved queue, I'd accept it myself but that's bad practice
<debfx> ah sorry, I looked at the precise queue
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-22
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1054372] Muon crashed afted new repository added @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1054372 (by BakLAN)
<SteveRiley> sewardj: ping (actually, re-ping from yours a few days ago)
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: pinning is not that hard. but doing that would prevent subsequent blue-shell updates from installing too, correct?
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: i'm not following how using a different affects security...people using blue-shell firefox are already implicitly agreeing to blue-shell update cycle, so how does a different package name affect anything?
<ScottK> Riddell, debfx: Accepted.
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: nevermind about the pinning thing, now i see the right way to do it so that blue-shell is always considered higher priority. duh.
<SteveRiley> can't believe i missed that.
<sewardj> SteveRiley: ping again
<apachelogger> SteveRiley: yes, implicitly
<AlexZion_> hi everyone
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1054540] libQtCore in 12.04 does not contain QAtomicInt - breaks google earth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1054540 (by Alek Kowalczyk)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1054540] libQtCore in 12.04 does not contain QAtomicInt - breaks google earth @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1054540 (by Alek Kowalczyk)
<Riddell> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> Riddell: You want me to send my address and telephone to you or your agent? I couldn't understand from the email
<Riddell> Quintasan: neither now, I got agateau's one and booked the room
<Riddell> Quintasan: but you need to tell the agent where and when you want to fly so he can give you a flight
<Quintasan> Riddell: Ah, okay
<Quintasan> I'll write up something now since I'm all done fixing the machine
<Darkwing> Riddell: Do you have a link to setup a good toolchain for ARM and Ubuntu
<Quintasan> Darkwing: You might want to use linaro toolchain
<Riddell> Darkwing: apt-get install gcc?
<Riddell> I've not done cross compiling, only compiling on arm machines
<Quintasan> Darkwing: https://wiki.linaro.org/WorkingGroups/ToolChain
<Darkwing> Quintasan: thanks
<Darkwing> I'm going to take rbelem's directions for getting Active on this ZaTab
<Riddell> oh yay
<Riddell> Darkwing: what sort of machine is that?
<Darkwing> Allwinner A10
<Darkwing> Its the Tab from last UDS
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Good luck, Plasma will take some time to compile if you're not on a fast machine
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We don't have any ARM builds of active?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: highlight shadeslayer until he gives up and responds :P
<Darkwing> Yeah... this is a piece of **** machine that breaks all the time. I can't afford a decient one right now.
<Quintasan> I'd wait with compiling until shadeslayer has something to say because I think there were some arm builds laying around
<Quintasan> Not sure about that though.
<Darkwing> I'm following rbelem directions. I'm about to start a "Buy Darkwing a working laptop" fund drive
<Darkwing> lol
<highvoltage> Darkwing: don't know if you've been following #ubuntu-arm, ogra_ was playing a bit with his zatab during the week but ran into a lot of problems
<Darkwing> highvoltage: Have not. Will take a look at it.
<highvoltage> Darkwing: the ones that we got for edubuntu are different than the ones that you got (the preproduction ones), aparently they can only boot ubuntu from usb :-/
<Darkwing> highvoltage: That's bull...
<Darkwing> My dream is to get it running on the SD then, build an img with firmware that can be directly be installed.
<Darkwing> Like, flashing firmware with the firmware tool that allwinner has.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: zatab?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Aye
<Darkwing> apachelogger: http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
<apachelogger> Darkwing, rbelem: actually sebas was suggesting that you should talk to the mighty upstream if that stuff is supposed to get serious
<apachelogger> i.e. mighty zareason wanting to offer active on the zatab
<Darkwing> upstream KDE? yeah... I had thought about that.
<apachelogger> well, plasma active in particular
<apachelogger> they have an irc channel somewhere
 * Darkwing just wanted to have a distro before ubuntu did :P:P
<highvoltage> :)
<Darkwing> I can't work on this as much as I want... being unemployed and quasi homeless puts restrictions on what I can do.
<Darkwing> Plus a laptop that overheats and breaks too mcuh.
<Darkwing> *much
<highvoltage> I don't have much advice for the first two problems, but for hot laptops a bit of silicon spray on the fans do wonders
<Quintasan> Darkwing: got class 10 card?
<Quintasan> Otherwise the boot time will be like 3 minutes :P
 * yofel notes that silicon spray is also good for rattling fans ^^
<yofel> Darkwing: if nothing else: maybe see if downclocking helps? e.g. by setting the cpu governor to powersave
#kubuntu-devel 2012-09-23
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you think upstream would not like kubuntu-active running on zatab?
<apachelogger> rbelem: nono, it's about doing it right so it is perfect as many pitfalls can be avoided by talking to them as they did the same thing already
<apachelogger> (thing = making a production quality tablet OS using active)
<rbelem> oh! awesome!!! :-D
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one here?
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> I'd advise opening up yer laptop and cleaning the fans out ... need to do that myself sometime
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: ^
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> plasmate is not in the repo?
<Peace-> git clone kde:plasmate 
<Peace-> apachelogger: do you know why plasmate is not in the repo ?
<Peace-> instable ?
<apachelogger> probably in some other repo
<Peace-> apachelogger: i men i can't find it on muon 
<Peace-> mean 
<apachelogger> Peace-: cause it's not stable/usable/finished/...
<Peace-> apachelogger: ok...
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> ibattica-dev libgpgme11-dev libgpgme11 libgpgme-ruby installed
<Peace-> but this bastard wont' be compiled
<valorie> usually you have to have the -devel versions of everything installed too
<valorie> I mean -dev
<valorie> so check for that
<Peace-> yep
<Peace-> infact i did it
<Peace->   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "QGpgme" with any
<Peace->   of the following names:
<Peace->     QGpgmeConfig.cmake
<Peace->     qgpgme-config.cmake
<shadeslayer> !find QGpgmeConfig.cmake
<ubottu> Package/file QGpgmeConfig.cmake does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> !find  qgpgme-config.cmake
<ubottu> Package/file qgpgme-config.cmake does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> !find QGpgme
<ubottu> Found: libqgpgme1
<Peace-> shadeslayer:  ibattica-dev libgpgme11-dev libgpgme11 libgpgme-ruby installed 
<shadeslayer> aye, seems like there's no libqgpgme1-dev
<Peace-> yeo
<shadeslayer> Peace-: try  kdepimlibs5-dev
<shadeslayer> though it doesn't seem like the necessary qmake files are shipped
<Peace-> shadeslayer: omg it worked
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Peace-> shadeslayer: tx
<shadeslayer> np
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :D make failed to 89%
<Peace-> bad plasmate 
<shadeslayer> fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it fix it 
<shadeslayer> :P
<Peace-> lol
<Daskreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhy7dXWjpAA
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you look at bug 1054084 when you have the time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054084 in Precise Backports "Please backport kmymoney 4.6.3-1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054084
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1055114] three guest accounts on kdm login screen after "sign out" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1055114 (by Pascal Rosin)
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/23/plasma-desktopYL1983.png < nice :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: lol, ipod? 
<shadeslayer> xD
<jussi> shadeslayer: btw, how are the password dialogs going...? 
<shadeslayer> haven't even started because the per contact notification dialog stuff spawned a new head
<shadeslayer> apparently we just set a universal set of rules for notifications
<shadeslayer> so now I have to subclass KDialog and embed the notification stuff into it and add a dropdown to select "Per user or Global"
<shadeslayer> jussi: like I said, I doubt I'll start it before the 0.6 cycle ends
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> right now, I have to install Win 7 on my old laptop :P
<jussi> oh for petes sake...
<shadeslayer> which is why I'm nuking the iPod :D
<jussi> well that sucks... :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: can't help it, my dad's office uses windows specific software
<shadeslayer> and no, wine doesn't cut it :P
<jussi> meh, im off to bed. have a good sleep.
<shadeslayer> night :)
 * shadeslayer has to be up all night to install winduh's
<shadeslayer> and drivers .... don't forget the drivers @_@
<yofel> shadeslayer: win7 in a VM isn't enough? works for me usually
<shadeslayer> my dad is ... ingrained in his ways
<shadeslayer> infact recently he somehow managed to change the wifi password and I was blamed for breaking the internet
<shadeslayer> did I tell you about what I found when I came back from Akademy?
<shadeslayer> the router wiring was fscked  .... the Port that connects the the modem to the router had been looped back into the router, and all the spare ethernet ports were connected together
<shadeslayer> it was @_@
<shadeslayer> they had been living without a internet connection for 5 days
<yofel> well, my dad uses win7 as well, so I guess we're in the same situation ^^
<yofel> he does know enough about networking though to not break it - and when he doesn't he at least calls me
<shadeslayer> I tried making him use FF and he still went back to IE :P
<shadeslayer> then again, half of the sites he uses have this nasty pop up that say "I needz the sacrifice of IE"
<yofel> nah, mine uses firefox and likes gimp and vlc. And the biggest reason why he doesn't use Kubuntu would be that his canon printer is a lost cause in linux
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, that's nothing, the fun part is when I went to a computer repair shop, he blamed linux for screwing up my laptop 
<shadeslayer> "You don't use Windows?! :O" "Nope" <5 day repair gap> "Do you want me to install Windows? We determined that linux caused your laptop to go kaboom" "How did you reach that conclusion? 0.o" "Do you want Windows 7 or XP? We'll give a good price"
<yofel> from my experience non-techy people do sometimes have that impression about linux. They hear that it works differently and is used by hackers. From that they conclude that it might mess with their stuff.
<shadeslayer> aye
<yofel> shadeslayer: bad part is that this actually does happen sometimes. I remember there once being a bug in a RC kernel that would destroy your network card chipset by writing crap into it
<shadeslayer> oh yeah, I've heard about that
<shadeslayer> apparently wiped your firmware
<shadeslayer> and then you could nothing about it
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> fun times
<shadeslayer> ugh, I think usb hub is USB 1.0
<shadeslayer> usb 4-1.2:
<shadeslayer> Bus 004 Device 013: ID 0e8f:0016 GreenAsia Inc. 4 port USB 1.1 hub UH-174
<shadeslayer> WHO THE HECK MAKES 1.1 HUBS ANYMORE
<debfx> probably the same companies that produce sd cards which fake the storage size
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> maybe this was manufactured a long time back
<SteveRiley> sewardj: one more ping, please :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IIRC it was more pocket picking than outright mugging one had to watch out for.  
<Noskcaj_> yofel: I think i'll leave gambc then, the .9 release should help anyone that still uses it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, slept only 2 hour but im ok :) you ?
<lordievader> Ugh 2 hours, what are you a zombie :P. I'm doing good.
<soee> working hard :D
 * Riddell puts on Monic Monday by the Bangles
<smartboyhw> Hmm, maybe I should package https://github.com/sayakb/sticky-notes in Debian
<Riddell> I'd rather someone got on with plasma active
 * smartboyhw thinks Quintasan is working on it
 * smartboyhw is not exactly confident with Plasma Active
<smartboyhw> And speaking about it, I'm afraid that libmm-qt got a update
<smartboyhw> Damningly, I need a FFe for just ONE feature addition:(
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion libmm-qt 0.5.1
 * smartboyhw realizes that he is speaking to thin air-.-
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, please resurrect kubotu
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the new feature?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, KDE Telepathy SMS messaging
<smartboyhw> Handy to include
<smartboyhw> Albeit, new symbols (sigh)
<smartboyhw> Fortuntately, it's new not MISSING:P
<Riddell> new is all good
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/16/kubuntu-best-kde-distro-2013
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: but where did he go?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I don't know, missing in the symbols file-.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nice
<apachelogger> my bot, my bot, my poor bot
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Killed
<apachelogger> jussi, tsimpson: did the bot machine go OOM possibly?
<smartboyhw> \o/ it's back
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do I have to re-build plasma-nm and libnm-qt for the new libmm-qt versions?
<smartboyhw> And if I do have to rebuild, do I require FFe(s)?
 * smartboyhw isn't sure how to test it though, there is absolutely no modem here to test-.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope
<Riddell> that's the beauty of binary compatibility
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ACK OK
<Riddell> apachelogger: you could move kubotu to the kubuntu web server if needed
<apachelogger> I think he's quite happy on the bot server :)
<apachelogger> when he doesn't get OOM killed anyway ^^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Bug 1225979 for you to ACK
<ubottu> bug 1225979 in libmm-qt (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update libmm-qt to 0.5.1" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225979
<smartboyhw> (Please change it to Triaged)
<smartboyhw> (If you approve the FFe)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: is this requested by KDE Telepathy? will KDE Telepathy use it?
<Riddell> mck182_: ^^
<mck182_> not quite
<mck182_> so we have this gsoc about sms sending from kde telepathy
<mck182_> that requires libmm-qt 0.5.1 to work
<mck182_> BUT it also requires an unreleased telepathy-qt version
<smartboyhw> Heh
<mck182_> stashed somewhere on github
<smartboyhw> Let me throw it away then:P
<Riddell> so it sounds like not much advantage if we include it
<mck182_> well I'd still include it
<Riddell> why?
<smartboyhw> mck182_, em?
<mck182_> telepathy-qt will get released eventually ;)
<mck182_> then users can use sms sending right away
<smartboyhw> mck182_, eventually = how long?
<mck182_> when someone brave enough writes unit tests for connection managers apis
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<mck182_> then it can be out immediately
<smartboyhw> I would rather not upload it in this case
<mck182_> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, your opinion?
<mck182_> depends if you'd include the new telepathy-qt then
<mck182_> imho
<smartboyhw> mck182_, when will the new telepathy-qt be released?
<mck182_> smartboyhw: when the unit tests are written :) not sooner than a month I'd say
<smartboyhw> That will affect my decision quite a lot
<smartboyhw> mck182_, not sooner than a month?
<smartboyhw> Not uploading.
<Riddell> best leave it I think, we can upload it all in a PPA as an update
<Riddell> or a backport rather
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> hello, apachelogger
<mck182_> I doubt it...all I'm saying is that if you're not going to package the new tp-qt, then there's no point in having this libmm-qt 0.5.1 as it will be useless for KTp anyway
<smartboyhw> Riddell, reject the bug for saucy then
<smartboyhw> mck182_, we are about to release 13.10
<smartboyhw> mck182_, after a month or so
<smartboyhw> If this can't go in, I just won't package it.
<smartboyhw> s/package it/upload it for 13.10 archive/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "If this can't go in, I just won't upload it for 13.10 archive."
<mck182_> smartboyhw: ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> soooo
<apachelogger> yofel: we now have neon/kf5-snapshot-daily and kf5-snapshot-weekly
<apachelogger> former is populated by http://paste.kde.org/pb83d3db5/ on a daily basis, copying all of kf5 into the snapshot iff all daily recipes are built and all sources have built successfully
<apachelogger> content for weekly is promoted from daily after someone checked that the daily snapshot actually has a working session and stuff
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, nice:)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, we still need a more reliable version for daily stamping
<markey> Riddell: heh, so a writer from Netrunner Mag finds that Kubuntu and Netrunner are the best distros
<markey> sounds legit ;)
<Riddell> no no he said just kubuntu, if he was biased he'd go for netrunner :)
<markey> next up: Netrunner Mag finds that projects sponsored by Blue Systems are the best :p
<BluesKaj> markey, Netrunner is sponsored by Blue Systems :)
<Riddell> I think that's his point
<BluesKaj> well , it's not exactly legit then is it
<BluesKaj> netrunner is ok , nothing special about it tho 
<Peace-> Hey guys the beta has trouble with the bios ?
<Peace-> i mean uefi
<Riddell> uefi is troubleful generally
<Peace-> Riddell: ok but did you test on a uefi computer ? 
<smartboyhw> Peace-, please try turning off UEFI
<Riddell> Peace-: not for a while
<Peace-> smartboyhw: ok i have uefi turned off
<Peace-> and it works fine ... 
<Peace-> but ... :D
<Peace-> well i am a bit bored to change bios settings to get access to windows
<shadeslayer> Peace-: make sure you're booting the 64 bit ISO?
<Peace-> without that linux cna't read from ntfs
<Peace-> :S
<Riddell> smartboyhw: how did you get on with crauchy?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i have 64bit machine yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, still waiting for the email reply
<Riddell> smartboyhw: from cyrille?
<smartboyhw> Pinged CyrilleB to reply before Thurs. Riddell <
<smartboyhw> Peace-, machine != image
<apachelogger> utc in python is not confusing at all I have to say
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you even work out what it does?
<Peace-> smartboyhw: yes i have 64bit image :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can't on my own
<shadeslayer> Peace-: what happens when you boot it then?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :D well it works fine with uefi = off with uefi =on i am a bit scared to install linux
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> heh
<shadeslayer> Peace-: should work fine
<Peace-> shadeslayer: because i have read that it doesn't work well expecially kubuntu 
<Peace-> mmm 
<Peace-> ok i mean you guys have tested ? 
<shadeslayer> I would think that if the live session works, the install works as well
<Mamarok> who is this Luis Augusto guy?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, ?
 * Peace- damn cat why always on my keyboard
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: the one who wirtes in that Netrunner Mag
<Mamarok> writes*
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, dunno, probably a fanatic Netrunner user
<Mamarok> and an idiot who apparently just complains for the sake of it, his Amarok review is abysmal, he didn't even bother to check teh View menu, and apparently didn't try to use it but for complaining's sake
<Mamarok> didn't bother to read the handbook, or ask
<smartboyhw> Ouch
<Mamarok> that really makes me angry
<Mamarok> Riddell: if you happen to know that guy: writing articles like these is a shame
<Riddell> Mamarok: why?
 * Peace- hates amarok 2
<Mamarok> because he complains about stuff that is fully configurable
<Riddell> oh right, no idea who he is I'm afraid
<Mamarok> he is the guy who managed to put a blog article from 2009 on planet
<Mamarok> Peace-: hate? why so harsh? Can't you just say you don't like it? I don't "hate" applications
<Peace-> Mamarok: i hate amarok becuase for me gui sucks 
<Peace-> it's the first application that i remove 
<smartboyhw> Peace-, -.- 
<highvoltage> but how will that make uncle rodney feel?
<Mamarok> Peace-: when did you last really try to use it? like configuring the layout?
 * smartboyhw thinks GUI is awesome!
<smartboyhw> highvoltage, LOL
<Mamarok> it is fully configurable
<Peace-> Mamarok: i tried to use it and ... omg i have to lose my time even for a gui to listen music ?
<Peace-> anyway sorry 
<Peace-> i don't want speak anymore 
<Mamarok> well, then you should not even have started, making statements about hating stuff triggers discussions
<Peace-> yes you right
<Mamarok> if you don't want to talk about something keep your mouth shut :)
<Peace-> stop the discussion here please
<smartboyhw> !peace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peace
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<Peace-> lol
<smartboyhw> Keep Calm and don't talk.
 * smartboyhw does not exactly like using this British sentence, but..
<Peace-> i have my cat here on my shoulder it is doing prrrrrrrr  i am relaxed 
<Peace-> xD
 * Peace- is thinkign to test kubuntu beta xD
 * Peace- uefi brrr
<yofel> apachelogger: hm, kinda nice idea, but how often do you run the script? (for kf5 you might be lucky enough that it works frequently, but the large PPA constantly has something in pending or building state)
<apachelogger> every 30 minutes
<apachelogger> certainly wouldn't work for the large ppa
<apachelogger> not impossible though
<apachelogger> just needed a staging-for-daily
<apachelogger> apparently yofel disgrees ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<yofel> apachelogger: did you say something in the last 5 min?
<apachelogger> yofel: was just musing about the possibility of having a snapshot for the regular neon
<smartboyhw> <apachelogger> every 30 minutes
<smartboyhw> <apachelogger> certainly wouldn't work for the large ppa
<smartboyhw> <apachelogger> not impossible though
<smartboyhw> <apachelogger> just needed a staging-for-daily
<smartboyhw> * yofel has quit (Quit: No Ping reply in 90 seconds.)
<smartboyhw> <apachelogger> apparently yofel disgrees ^^
<smartboyhw> * yofel (~quassel@ubuntu/member/yofel) has joined #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> lol
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> yofel: the problem with the neon pile is more of the kind: what packages are considered essential 
<yofel> hm, whatever project-neon-base depends on IMO. Not sure how up-to-date that list is though
<apachelogger> targetPPA.description = re.sub("(Last-Update:) (.*)", "\g<1> " + date_today.isoformat(), desc)
<apachelogger> magic I say
<yofel> fun ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: well, I wouldn't want to do it for neon anyway :P
<apachelogger> seems hardly useful
<yofel> yeah, was just wondering how that'll scale
<apachelogger> for kf5 the primary incentive is that it constantly breaks because someone changes something in libs
<apachelogger> and when it breaks you have no working package set because modules are then ever so slowly adopting the changes from kdelibs and during that time the session may be defunct
<apachelogger> mhh, datestamp works like a charm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: with stamp in ppa description for peristency http://paste.kde.org/pa28d4110/
<apachelogger> what I don't like is the api thing
<apachelogger> didn't we somehow manage to get peristent auth?
<shadeslayer> the api thing?
<apachelogger> having to auth the api for a week or whatever
<yofel> uh, credential files are forever usually
<yofel> if you choose forever
<smartboyhw> "if" emm
 * yofel has one credentials file that he created a few years ago
<yofel> still works fine ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is a forever option?
 * smartboyhw always uses forever
<apachelogger> I recall having had to auth it for a year
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> a week
<apachelogger> lunchpad is broken in w3m
<apachelogger> booo
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> until I disable it
<apachelogger> ololo
<apachelogger> readign helps
<BluesKaj> hmm, think I might give netrunner another look , install it on a spare drive 
<mck182_> Download size: 65,54 MB
<mck182_> Installed size: 199,33 KB
<mck182_> heh, why I need to download so much for so little... :P
<mck182_> (nvidia binary driver)
<Riddell> lordievader: what did you fix about the images?
<lordievader> Riddell: It can now handle the "target="<something>", for example on the main page next to the gplus icon there is target="_blank", this is part of the image link but didn't get converted properly. Hope <- makes sense.
<Riddell> ah yeah nicer
<Riddell> lordievader: you commented out the pages in wikiPages array, I presume that's just for speed of debugging?
<lordievader> Oh did I forget to uncomment everything before uploading? Hmm yes, indeed speed of debugging.
<Riddell> lordievader: nah you fixed it back later, I was only looking at the one commit
<Riddell> lordievader: yay fixed http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<Riddell> lordievader: the "kubuntu wiki" image in the top has gone which is fine cos it's obviously wrong but might be nice to keep the kubuntu logo there
<Riddell> lordievader: but more important is to export it to a package for the local user to install, fancy tackling that one?
<lordievader> Well I'm still kind of busy with the conversion of MoinMoin to html.
<Riddell> lordievader: what's still broken?
<lordievader> Riddell: Image sizes for one: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic.html
<Riddell> lordievader: oh aye they could do with being shrunk
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, that. In the source the size is given, however the creola parser simply ignores that or something.
<Riddell> lordievader: I just can't help but think i'm missing something with that parser
<Riddell> anyway thanks for doing that :)
<lordievader> No problem, I like doing it ;)
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: come to America and you'll find lots of ppl who look at you funny when you say "Linux". Your evangelical opportunity awaits!
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+recipe/milou-daily
<shadeslayer> bzr dailydeb is completely broken
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<yofel> shadeslayer: don't use format 0.4
<yofel> there's a bug about that somewhere
<shadeslayer> yofel: how come https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-kde-workspace works then?
<shadeslayer> and what's not valid in https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+recipe/milou-daily
<shadeslayer> ( in the version )
<shadeslayer> yofel: git-commit wasn't substituted but then it goes on to say git-commit is a valid substitution
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I totally tripped over that as well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how did you fix it?
<apachelogger> but like months ago
<shadeslayer> because I see you're using 0.4
<shadeslayer> in neon5
<apachelogger> and someone speculated the sub is not subbed
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> neon is special? :P
<shadeslayer> yes, lets call it that :P
<shadeslayer> 'special'
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> shit is broken in the daily PPA
<shadeslayer> can't start plasma-shell, something about a missing import or sth
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it builds.
<apachelogger> it not starting may be why the daily snapshot was not promoted to weekly? :P
<shadeslayer> fwiw where is that script running?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mail host
<shadeslayer> oick
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also notable difference between neon5 branches and milou ... neon5 uses nested packaging
<apachelogger> may be related
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I was thinking of as well
<shadeslayer> I can try and nest it I suppose
<shadeslayer> if it works, I'd like to kick launchpad in the nuts
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> nesting won't work, I'll have to change the dir structure :(
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> cp -rf foo/debian bar&& cd bar && bzr init && bzr add * && bzr commit && bzr push lp:~me/+junk/bar
<apachelogger> change recipe to point to junk/bar
<apachelogger> s/point to/nest
<yofel> shadeslayer: weird, true. neon is really the only place I see that working. I tripped over debupstream in the kdelibs stable recipe
<NikTh> Hello everyone
<NikTh> What we can do about a broken link here → https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<NikTh> Look at the section "How to Contribute" → other projects (link)
<shadeslayer> NikTh: fix it?
<shadeslayer> it's a wiki
<shadeslayer> anyone can edit it
<NikTh> Yes, but how to fix it ? I don't know the correct page.. :) Maybe remove it completely ? 
<shadeslayer> try and find it, if you can't find one, create a new one ? :)
<shadeslayer> -> sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<NikTh> Maybe this one is a nice one ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/QA
<NikTh> shadeslayer: Good night 
<ScottK> Updating pykde4 to 4.11 trunk should fix it.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-17
<ScottK> Hopefully fixed pykde4 uploaded.
<ScottK> Meh.  Failed on armhf again.
<soee> good morning
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh shadeslayer, where art thou!
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Has yofel managed to work out your package yet?
<yofel> well, he decided to leave it as it is after hearing my advice ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel: ^^
<yofel> it's not that you can't port that to quilt - works fine, but one patch still needs to be applied in rules after the build
<soee> yesterday i have upgraded desktop pc with saucy to 4.11.1 :) reboot and after 5 minutes my PC died freezed :<
<yofel> reproducable?
<soee> yofel, dont know will test today a si went sleep after that  yesterday:)
<Riddell> yay micro release exception accepted for kde telepathy, well done ScottK https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-September/001714.html
<shadeslayer> jussi: ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: do you really sleep that late in spain? :P :P 
<shadeslayer> that late? 
<smartboyhw>  Riddell yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still no reply on that
<jussi> shadeslayer: isnt it like 11 am there? :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<jussi> anyway, PM
<shadeslayer> I've been awake for about 1:30 hours
<jussi> *snerk*
<jussi> shadeslayer: just wait til you have kids...
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<mikhas> or worse, a job …
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on the mailing list? they were talking about it in an irc meeting
<Riddell> jussi: he'll be going for his siesta soon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ahh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh no
<shadeslayer> have to call up apartments 
<Riddell> airbnb works nice for me, see you in november
<shadeslayer> okie :)
<shadeslayer> airbnb is fine for short term rentals
<Riddell> I'm not sure where all these micro release exceptions are logged, any idea ScottK?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: e-mailed you with some rental links, some of them do long term rents I think
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I found idealista to be be pretty good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I also need to be wary of agencies
<shadeslayer> they charge you about 1.5 months rental
<shadeslayer> ontop of the deposit + first 2 months
<shadeslayer> close to about 2000 EUR
<mikhas> just ask some hostels whether they'd let you a private room for 1-2 months
<shadeslayer> can't , I need a lease agreement so my paperwork can proceed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the uk using gumtree is perfectly common, craigslist is the equivalent US site and Le Bon Coin in france, simple classified adverts, dunno if spain has something similar
<shadeslayer> Spain has loquo and idealista
<shadeslayer> also has craigslist
<shadeslayer> but loads of scams there
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> contacted 3 listings, all of them reverted back with "We used to live in spain, moved to UK/US/some other country, send us a security deposit, we will send you the keys of the apartment to check it out"
<Riddell> ha, maybe not
<Riddell> ask for the keys and say you'll then send a deposit
<shadeslayer> what if they send me bogus keys :p
<Riddell> so nobody wanting to do plasma active 4?
<Riddell> Quintasan?
 * smartboyhw will not be able to participate in any packaging until Thursday (homework + dictation)
<Riddell> dictation?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: i.e. you have to recite a passage or a paragraph and write it out in a lesson
<Riddell> what's the point of that?
<Riddell> random memory tests aren't going to help you learn anything
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You Westeners will never understand the learning method for Chinese (and specifically, HongKongers)
<smartboyhw> (srsly)
<mikhas> just get a new language
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: its the same thing in India
<shadeslayer> and I find it pointless
<shadeslayer> rote learning is becoming rampant :/
<Riddell> my friend in the English as an Additional Language dept here in Edinburgh says it's a problem for them to explain to parents from many countries why we don't do rote learning and why it's not actually any use
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: In Hong Kong, we consider this very useful, since you might want to quote a few sentences from it in your exams and the HKDSE exam (which affects which subjects you can enter in university or whether you can go to one at all)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw regarding ktp, where can I read the IRC logs?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yep, I know, useful for exams, but the exam system is broken if it asks you to recite stuff from memory
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what channel though :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: #ubuntu-meeting yesterday
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> d_ed shall be happy
<shadeslayer> and then he might sneak in locusts as a dependency
<Riddell> it was pretty much "kde are a trustworthy sort, fine with me"
<Riddell> which is lovely
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<Riddell> what is locusts? sounds scary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://xkcd.com/797/
<Riddell> :)
 * Riddell starts throwing bits of PA4 into ~kubuntu-active ppa
<smartboyhw> Riddell, \o/
<Riddell> hmm share-like-connect fails on arm https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Riddell> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<Riddell> some funky virtual machine error
<Riddell> yofel: you mentioned that as a known problem?
<yofel> it is, lemme find the bug
<yofel> bug 1077116
<ubottu> bug 1077116 in qemu (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<Riddell> yeah that's automoc
<yofel> as nobody seems to care about that I should maybe try to get in touch with qemu upstream or that'll never get fixed
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you ever package bodega-client for muon?
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, it'd be lovely if you looked at pykde4 on arm again.
<Riddell> it's on my todo list, slightly scared of it getting to the top
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Dunno.
<Riddell> meh, plasma active needs an old version of maliit packaged, current version is qt 5
<Riddell> 13:26 < notmart> on mer i packaged 0.93 release
<Riddell> which explains why the patch is for an old version
<shadeslayer> heh
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> doods: kdepim 4.11 is going to be an lts version maintained by kolab sys
<Riddell> do we want to keep it in a repo?
<Riddell> they have packages in OBS, we can take patches from there
<Riddell> which PPA to use seems to depend on whether upstream kdepim does 4.12 or not
<Riddell> or they can take our packages from launchpad
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> kubuntu daily of today doesn't work.
<cortexA9> boot error.
<cortexA9> for me
<cortexA9> anyone have this problem ?
<soee> what error?
<cortexA9> with usb stick, i read Boot Error.
<cortexA9> idk.
<Riddell> hmm, not a very useful error message
<cortexA9> very strange.
<cortexA9> in the past was good.
<Riddell> oh quite possibly something has changes to break it
<Riddell> but it doesn't sound like something kubuntu specific
<Riddell> could be a general ubuntu issue or could be something on your side
<cortexA9> oh..
<cortexA9> i try only kubuntu daily.
<cortexA9> *tried.
<cortexA9> maybe other version have this issue.
<cortexA9> the amd64 one.
<Riddell> cortexA9: if you want to be super useful you could try the ubuntu daily image and see if it has the same issue, otherwise we'll look at it when someone can
<cortexA9> u mean the amd64 one ?
<cortexA9> ok i try.
<cortexA9> wait a sec.
<cortexA9> Riddell: it's my usb stick damaged.
<Riddell> cortexA9: aah, bad luck for you, good for kubuntu I suppose
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<cortexA9> Riddell: trying with another one.
<Riddell> anyone remember what happened to /usr/include/solid/control/networkmanager.h kde-workspace-dev ?
<Riddell> it was in some non existant package
<yofel> moved to networkmanagement
<yofel> and isn't shipped
<Riddell> spose that can be fixed
<cortexA9> hello
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<cortexA9> hi Riddell all ok.
<Riddell> great :)
<cortexA9> on kubuntu daily.
<Riddell> hi littlegirl 
<Riddell> littlegirl: moved to ubuntu docs?
<littlegirl> Riddell: Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: No, just helping out. I had an itch to play in Bazaar and they looked like they needed help. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'm still a hardcore, die-hard Kubuntu user. (:
<Riddell> hardcore, die-hard you say? excellent :)
<cortexA9> eheh
<cortexA9> Riddell: what is trello ?
<littlegirl> Riddell: I think I started with Edgy and never looked back - I've stayed with it ever since, and fully intend to go with it on my tablet once that's Ironed out. (:
<Riddell> cortexA9: trello is a nice todo list manager web app
<Riddell> see trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> littlegirl: what tablet do you have?
<littlegirl> cortexA9: Here's a YouTube video about Trello that shows a quick summary of how it can be used: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaDf1RqeLfo
<littlegirl> Riddell: Nexus 7
<cortexA9> Riddell: thanks
<littlegirl> Riddell: I was the one who was all excited that you guys were working on getting Kubuntu Active to work on that very tablet. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: Do you guys need any last minute help before the freeze on Thursday?
<Riddell> before beta freeze?
<littlegirl> Yep. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: well we've loads of bugs still and docs need packaged and bits need poked into compiling
<littlegirl> Riddell: Is there a list somewhere of exactly where all of those things are? Also I have no idea how to package docs, and am not sure if I know how to poke bits into compiling, but probably not. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: But documentation bugs are right up my alley if you have those.
<Riddell> https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> http://goo.gl/vHRjj
<Riddell> bugs ^^
<Riddell> http://goo.gl/cjEFkO  
<Riddell> things needing compiling ⇈
<Riddell> littlegirl: the new docs need a review
<Riddell> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'll review those docs. (:
<soee> yofel, pc works fine so far after yesterday  freeze
<soee> Riddell, do you  have 2 minutes to help me a bit ?
<Riddell> soee: what's up?
 * BluesKaj gives Netrunner a tryout
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what's it like?
<soee> Riddell, is it possible in saucy to remove one of this 2 NM ?
<Riddell> soee: yeah I added a script to do that last week
<Riddell> you can dist-upgrade then log out and in
<BluesKaj> pretty cool , a mix of some gtk apps and a comprehensive menu with interesting apps and links 
<Riddell> or just remove it manually
<BluesKaj> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> BluesKaj: menu? as in homerun menu?
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  no , it's actually more like the kde classicmenu , but extended 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: got a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> yup, hangon
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  bummer , prtscrn doesm't work with an open menu :(
<yofel> ksnapshot has a delay timer
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  http://imagebin.org/271178 , you'll probly have to do ctrl - to make this image fit a normal monitor , mine's large sreen tv 
<Riddell> that's classic menu all right
<BluesKaj> gotta installpulseaudio after OS installation too , not default for some reason 
<Riddell> confusing how he's calling both applets plasma NM http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/plasma-nm-current-and-future.html
<Riddell> looks like version fiddlyness in the future for modemmanager, make sure we avoid that for saucy
<Riddell> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/the-future-of-modemmanagerqt-and.html
<soee> Riddell, i have installed  all updates
<soee> but still 2 NM applets
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> soee: does ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc contain 06-remove-networkmanagement.js ?
<soee> Riddell, yes last item in UPDATES: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/06-delete-networkmanagement.js
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> soee: do you have multiple panels?
<Riddell> plasma active updated in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages  goodness knows if it works at all
<soee> dont think so, i have only one visible
<Riddell> my taskbar has stopped refreshing today :(
<soee> ?
<soee> is there  also contest for kubuntu wallpapers just like ubuntu has ?
<maco> contest? you mean that thing where they pretend the winner's wallpaper will be ubuntu's wallpaper, and then they hire a designer to make a new one anyway?
<maco> every. darned. time.
<maco> no, i think kubuntu uses kde's default wallpaper
<littlegirl> Riddell: Are you still at your keyboard?
<littlegirl> valorie: Are you at your keyboard?
 * littlegirl has a question about formatting in the wiki pages.
<littlegirl> I'm reviewing the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic page, and my question is: When a reference is made to an application, like jockey-kde, it's surrounded in single quotes ('jockey-kde'), but not always. Later in the same paragraph it's just plain with no quotes around it. Is there a hard and fast rule about whether applications should get quotes (like when they are first mentioned in a page)?
<seaLne> saucy seems to resume from suspend way faster than previously? atleast the i can start typing password within a few seconds of opeing the lid, previously it was 30-60s and ocasionally longer (its an oldish laptop) this makes things feel so much better, thanks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, anyone here?
<ovidiu-florin> just tried to install kubuntu 13.04 on a computer and something went wrong with the kubuntu logo durring boot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NDOdXM74Ug
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-18
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<soee> good morning
<skreech_> morning
<jussi> o7
<cortexA9> all ok with kubuntu daily.
<cortexA9> of today.
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> cortexA9: great, thanks for testing
<cortexA9> Riddell: no problem
<Riddell> cortexA9: could you test if the wifi setup is still broken on installer only mode?
<cortexA9> no wifi is good for me.
<cortexA9> Riddell: just tested..
<Riddell> cortexA9: but did you install in installer only mode or from a full live system?
<cortexA9> oh Riddell sorry live system..
<cortexA9> Riddell: doesn't work on installer ?
<cortexA9> i didn't tried..
<Riddell> cortexA9: there's a bug that only appears when in installer only mode and wifi needs setup, it crashes, if you're able to test that sometime it would be good
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2048893/ibm-hopes-to-power-cloud-analytics-with-1-billion-linux-investment.html
<apachelogger> again :O
<apachelogger> hm, I still think arm servers are coolest ^^
<Riddell> they still care about Power?
<apachelogger> Riddell: power is still used for the super comput0rs
<apachelogger> also power8 is fairly new
<jussi> btw, did you all note the recently opensourced stuff my employer put out the other week? 
<apachelogger> IIRC made for super insane mad multithreading
<apachelogger> jussi: the answer is no
<jussi> https://github.com/nomovok-opensource/
<apachelogger> it's got webkit there
<apachelogger> reminds me of Qt and the we put a browser in your browser plan xD
<jussi> heh
<jussi> no, the webkit bit is "we hated how ebkit did things crappily, so we ripped the backend out and made it fast"
<Riddell> apachelogger: Qt just announced a move away from webkit
<apachelogger> jussi: hm, wrath sounds a lot like QSG
<jussi> Riddell: webkit to webkit fork... same thing...
<Riddell> a fork of a fork, poor old khtml
<jussi> apachelogger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_Street_Gang ??? :P
<apachelogger> jussi: qt scene graph
<apachelogger> the thing used to draw stuff in qt5
<apachelogger> using GL
<jussi> apachelogger: no... no....
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> please englighten me
<apachelogger> Riddell: as I understand it the plan is to put chrome into qt
<jussi> QSG is much, much much, behind what wrath is doing. It does a very small bit of it
<yofel> anyone know where ~/.xsession-errors went now that we have upstart user sessions?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh really? google dropping that gtk stuff?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm I still have a ~/.xsession-errors but only a couple of messages in it
<yofel> same here, I'm looking for the rest ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: has nothing to do with google :P
<apachelogger> but I think what Qt is trying to get at is integration features of chrome such as proxy integration and multimedia and wallets and whatnot
<Riddell> apachelogger: Qt are using chrome's branch rather than webkit's branch no?
<Riddell> in future
<debfx> yofel: ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log or whatever the upstart job is called
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> oh cool, that's even rotated \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, which allows them to pick stuff from chome itself
<apachelogger> but yaeh
<apachelogger> I dunno enough about this
<apachelogger> also I do not care
<apachelogger> browser suck anyway
<apachelogger> w3m ftw!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: enoflash :P
<shadeslayer> or html5
<apachelogger> ^features
<apachelogger> like, really, features
<shadeslayer> or javascript? :D
<apachelogger> yes, feature
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> so google cannot track me
<apachelogger> actually I think w3m supports js tho
<apachelogger> to some degree anyway
<Riddell> HTML 2 was the best, they should have stopped there
<Riddell> w3m supports some CSS, I'd be impressed if it did js
<shadeslayer> who needs browsers anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm, I do recall one of them fancy cli browsers to support js tho
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> it was elinks
<apachelogger> partial js and ecm3
<apachelogger> emca3
<Riddell> crazy
<apachelogger> also wikipedia says links itself had js support at some point, was removed in 2012 again
<Riddell> jussi, Tm_T: you guys going to pre-order this and tell us what it's like? http://jolla.com/
<Riddell> only available in Finland
<Tm_T> Riddell: I haven't bought a phone for ~10 years now and most likely won't this time either (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: isn't having a shiny phone a requirement for living in Finland?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I don't know, my current phone is from work
<Riddell> bug 1224797
<ubottu> bug 1224797 in language-pack-kde-en (Ubuntu) "unsatisfiable dependency on calligra-l10n-engb" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224797
<BluesKaj> well, time to do a new clean install , my hdd was becoming really mucked up , the partiton table was pretty messy , so time to start "anew" 13.10 beta1
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> hi
<ovidiu-florin> how do we proceed?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: want to put ro.kubuntu.org on the kubuntu web server?
<ovidiu-florin> as long as I have acces to it, I agree
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what CMS does it use?
<ovidiu-florin> Drupal
<ovidiu-florin> 7
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so you should just need an ssh account and a mysql database and I set up the web server to point to it?
<ovidiu-florin> ftp?
<ovidiu-florin> for file upload by the editors
<Riddell> didn't ftp die last millenium?
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: drupal accepts file attachments
<ovidiu-florin> I think drupal uses post for file uploads
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: but public account registration must be turned off, else it becomes a spam trap
<ovidiu-florin> of course
<ovidiu-florin> it's turned off even now
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: preferred username and ssh key?
<ovidiu-florin> username same as IRC: ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> and ssh key should I type it here?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: got it on launchpad?
<Riddell> else pastebin
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pfb86d904/51721813/
<ovidiu-florin> could I change it later?
<ovidiu-florin> the ssh key?
<ovidiu-florin> because right now I have my dad's laptop untill I buy one myself
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, it's your account, change whatever you like
<ovidiu-florin> great, thanks
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ssh ovidiu-florin@docs.kubuntu.co.uk
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please update the ssh key http://paste.kde.org/p3256bc5e/95176121/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: updated ssh key
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://ro.kubuntu.co.uk/ ready to go
<shadeslayer> funky site
<ovidiu-florin> wasn't it ro.kubuntu.org?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it will be when we ask canonical sysadmin to set it up but for now I've set up ro.kubuntu.co.uk since I have quick control of that
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll start migrating
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Riddell> good luck, let me know if you need anything
<ovidiu-florin> how much storage do I have?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the server has 12G free, try not to use it all
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> to save space can I link images from the kubuntu.org site? or I should better copy them?
<ovidiu-florin> by images I mean pictures
<ovidiu-florin> not ISO's
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did Kubuntu get around to shipping kwallet patches that disable passwords etc?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unknown, I think we did but it doesn't seem to work, apachelogger was looking into it
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Hehe you forgot the  "test, test. "
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes good to use kubuntu.org directly for images
<ovidiu-florin> perfect
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> for some reason apt wants to install libunity-protocol-private0
<shadeslayer> and other unity stuff
<shadeslayer> apparently autopilot-desktop pulls it in -.-
<Riddell> sigh
<Riddell> what the heck is that?
<lordievader> Wasn't autopilot made to test Unity stuff?
<shadeslayer> lordievader: I think it's a generic framework for testing out dekstop components
<shadeslayer> used by unity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so when I first login, kwallet doesn't pop up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell is that what we wanted?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it should just work no password needed
<shadeslayer> it does however open the setup dialogs when I login into gmail
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so it's broken
 * Riddell looks at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/ and notices a build for arm64
<Riddell> now that's going to be lots of fun
<Riddell> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/16/windows_xp_ubuntu_offer_munich/  grr no mention of Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload mplayerthumbs plz
<shadeslayer> 4.11.1
<shadeslayer> !info mplayerthumbs saucy
<ubottu> mplayerthumbs (source: mplayerthumbs): video thumbnail generator using mplayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 32 kB, installed size 151 kB
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I could upload it since I think I pushed it to the supported seed
<shadeslayer> hmm nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: halp, plz upload mplayerthumbs
<genii> oddly someone was just complaining about this in #kubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where from?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded from ninjas
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm done with the Kubuntu-Docs-Downloader: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<Riddell> lordievader: ooh?
<Riddell> nice smaller images
<lordievader> At least my version looks very much like the version on wiki.kubuntu.org.
<yofel> shadeslayer: when updating seeds you need to poke cj to refresh the package set. that's not automatic
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<dmatt> I installed and updated Beta of 13.10, I am trying to troublehoot some problems with virtuoso
<dmatt> but qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukqueryservice
<dmatt> returns: qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<shadeslayer> dmatt: wrong qdbus?
<shadeslayer> you have to use the qt4 version of qdbus
<dmatt> how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> install qt4-dev-tools
<dmatt> thanks
<dmatt> qt4.8.4 is still used? not bugfix .5?
<yofel> too much regression potential in qt bugfix release, so 13.10 will stay on .4
<yofel> *releases
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger some investigations into the KWallet passwordless bugs tell me that KWalletD::internalOpen is never called
<yofel> hm, what was upstream's reasoning for not using sqlite as akonadi backend again? It works rather well with my ~40K mail account on  my netbook
<yofel> If you ignore the fact that one of my mail folders crashes akonadiserver that is
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-19
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's the release procedure for kubuntu-settings?
<shadeslayer> add changelog -> push to bzr -> rm -rf .bzr/ -> debuild -S -sa -> upload?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183031] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/k... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183031 (by Fila Kolodny)
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> I did not realize ubuntu had the arm64 arch enabled
<shadeslayer> didn't even realize there were boards out for that
<ScottK> Can someone look at language-pack-kde-en's unsatisfiable dependency on calligra-l10n-engb?  It's been like this for a month.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ from cjwatson.
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> it seems to be already installed here, need to check a live cd
<shadeslayer> ScottK: l-p-k-e installs fine for me
<ScottK> that's because it didn't migrate from proposed I think.
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/1:13.10+20130918.0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Riddell seems to have fixed it?
<ScottK> Recently?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> changelog says yesterday
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks for checking.
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thoughts on why flask is under kubuntu here http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> I confess to not understanding how some things happen.
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer should fix qtbwekit so that it migrates
<shadeslayer> ScottK: arm boxes are down?
<ScottK> Yes.  Need it?
<ScottK> I can go restart it.
<ScottK> It's not far away.
<shadeslayer> would like to fix qtwebkit, so yeah
<ScottK> K.
 * shadeslayer can see the sun coming up
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I forget, where are the pbuilder tars located?
<shadeslayer> I see some in /home
<shadeslayer> hmm, you're already running a upgrade
 * shadeslayer waits
<ScottK> shadeslayer: All yours now.
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@kubuntu-armhf00:~$ pbuilder-dist saucy create
<shadeslayer> Unknown distribution: saucy
<shadeslayer> probably needs a new debootstrap ^^
<ScottK> That was annoying.  I had to pull out a keyboard and monitor to revive it.
<ScottK> Probably.
<shadeslayer> well, weird
<shadeslayer> box has 1.0.39ubuntu0.3
<shadeslayer> which is what ubuntu has in the archive
<shadeslayer> and it has the saucy symlink
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Look in my home directory.  In the pbuilder dir there's a saucy tarball already made.  just copy it over.
<ScottK> You'll need that one anyway, since it's got a special eglibc version in it.
<soee> good morning
<ScottK> The box's kernel is too old to run with the regular saucy eglibc..
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<ScottK> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> buenos dias
<ScottK> OK.  Off to bed with me. 
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> hm....
 * yofel just realized that shadeslayer moved to his timezone
<yofel> good morning ^^
<smartboyhw> EW, not another typhoon-.-
<Noskcaj> I can't find your "magical" hooks branch. Where did it go?
<Riddell> Noskcaj: hooks branch of what?
<Noskcaj> Riddell, pbuilder
<Riddell> oh pbuilder mostly confuses me
<Noskcaj> I'm trying to find it because i'm using yof el's pbuilderrc but can't get debian or tanglu to work
<Riddell> pbuilder-scripts might be something?
<Riddell> ubuntu-dev-tools has pbuilder-dist
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh you sorted the kwallet issue?
<yofel> hm, if he gets back, our hooks are at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<Riddell> well this leaves something to be desired http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/plasma-active-4.png
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<vHanda> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> vHanda: emit pong();
<vHanda> apachelogger: are the Phonon qml bindings functional?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> why?
<vHanda> well, I wanted to use them and I haven't managed to get the example to run
<apachelogger> what for do you want to use them? :P
<vHanda> for showing a video, and playing an audio file
<apachelogger> I'd avoid video in qt4
<apachelogger> well, qml1
<vHanda> well, I can't move to qml2 right now. I'm targeting KDE4.
<vHanda> For Audio, I can use the qml bindings?
<apachelogger> in theory
<apachelogger> they are not built by default nor is it advised to do so (mostly because that also drags in video :@)
<apachelogger> vHanda: I suggest you simply copy the qml elements from the phonon source tree into your own
<apachelogger> they don't use private interfaces I think
<apachelogger> oh OTOH
<apachelogger> no, should work ^^
<vHanda> so, I'll need to copy audiooutputelement.* and ?
<apachelogger> mediaelement and mediasourceelement
<apachelogger> vHanda: abstractinitable.* audiooutput* mediaelement* metadata* 
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository/revisions/master/entry/demos/qml/audioplayer/audioplayer.qml demo
<apachelogger> basically Media { AudioOutput {} }
<vHanda> thank you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did you saw my e-mail reply Re: Beta 2 in your inbox?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1227602 for your consideration
<ubottu> bug 1227602 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "FFe for Plasma Active 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227602
<smartboyhw> \o/ Active 4.0
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep, looking like the job is yours with ScottK as product manager for final signoff 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ACK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but remember, with great responsibility comes great power, can you handle the power?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: won't you be busy with your other flavours?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, QUITE.
<smartboyhw> Actually, now I thought of it, I've been called to do some ad-hoc. Maybe I should quit then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, find yofel :P
<yofel> forget it, I'll have school during that time and will be offline most of the day
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<smartboyhw> Ad-hoc = Lubuntu (due to phillw nominating me to temporaily do his job)
<ScottK> Riddell: Approved.
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can't we just say come back phillw all is forgiven?
<ScottK> Riddell: pykde4 on armhf is still a problem.  Upstream don't seem exactly focused on it.
<ScottK> The latest and greatest is in the archive.
 * ScottK needs to go focus on $work.
<Riddell> yeah going to look at that shortly
<ScottK> Riddell: If you want to build something on my arm box, be sure to grab a copy of the saucy chroot tarball out of my home directory.  It's got a modified eglibc to work with the older kernel on that box.  Also, you may have to login --save-after-login and manually update to update it.
<Riddell> nah I'm working from home today, can use my pandaboards
<smartboyhw> Riddell, but he just doesn't want to come back yet
<smartboyhw> He's a bit exhausted
<smartboyhw> UserInterfaceFreeze and DocStringFreeze is in effect, WARNING:P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Pad: http://goo.gl/It6HGW 4.11.1 S/achv R+P/bpo | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Beta 2 coming next week
<smartboyhw> Seriously, can someone take over the Beta 2 stuff?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: which beta 2 stuff?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the one we were talking about 1 hour ago:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm hangon we might be getting crossed threads
<smartboyhw> Riddell, crossed threads!?
<smartboyhw> 0-0
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'll be around all this week, it's final release when I'll be recovering from surgery
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah hah
<smartboyhw> Hmm, Final
 * smartboyhw is now worried about responsibilities and power:P
<smartboyhw> Fortunately, my duties are normally a bit less during final, since our project lead at Studio wants to do the main pieces of work himself:P
<Riddell> I expect to be around just at very low capacity
<Riddell> and of course worse case I'll be changing focus to work on accessibility entirely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can take it up
<shadeslayer> if it's necessary
<Riddell> shadeslayer: final releaes?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> groovy, so between the three of you it'll be all good
<Riddell> although three people with nicks starting with s might confuse the tab key
<shadeslayer> override_dh_auto_configure:
<shadeslayer>         true
<shadeslayer> awesome ....
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's how true auto configuration looks like ;P
<shadeslayer> took me a second to get that ;)
<shadeslayer> anyone tried out arm64?
<smartboyhw> override_dh_auto_configure:
<smartboyhw> for qDEB_HOST_ARCHITECTURE=(arm64 name0
<smartboyhw> / TODO: Try it out!
<smartboyhw> Someone made a test build of Saucy archive: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130917-saucy.html
<shadeslayer> yep saw that last night
<smartboyhw> Well, I just saw it coming through a mail
<Riddell> 12 things for us http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130917-saucy.html#kubuntu
<shadeslayer> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu for some reason lists flask
<shadeslayer> I had a quick look through all of those before heading back to the room :)
<smartboyhw> heh
<Riddell> ScottK: bodega-client for your review https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue
<shadeslayer> ScottK: pbuilder-dist still can't find the saucy tar, did you have some sort of config file?
<shadeslayer> so close https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/firefox/+packages
<smartboyhw> and yet so far:P
<shadeslayer> well, atleast I can test Saucy ;)
<shadeslayer> anyone else want to test out FF 24 with KDE integration ?
<smartboyhw> LIKE https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.8/4.8.1-10ubuntu3/+build/4979394
<shadeslayer>  Build score:99999999 (What's this?) 
<shadeslayer> hhahaha
<smartboyhw> 99999999, and it's been building for 6 days;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<smartboyhw> Not really
<smartboyhw> 2 days
<smartboyhw> That's long, considering this is ARMv8
<shadeslayer> I recall gcc builds gcc builds gcc
<shadeslayer> so it's built like thrice or sth
 * shadeslayer grumbles about arm
 * shadeslayer manually crafts pbuilder command
<smartboyhw> Riddell, someone asked me for some Archive Admin approval of Bug 1226492
<smartboyhw> Please check:)
<smartboyhw> (And BTW, is ubottu not responding to bugs?)
<ubottu> bug 1226492 in UbuntuKylin "[FFE]upload fcitx-qimpanel into archive" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226492
<skellat> smartboyhw: ubottu isn't doing so hot at the moment, it seems
<debfx> poor ubottu, never gets to take a break
<Riddell> smartboyhw: he wants to subscribe ~ubuntu-release
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh wait I'm wrong
<Riddell> -release has approved if -admin reviews it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: approved
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm I'm not convinced there are any working arm images for saucy for pandeboard
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Riddell> davmor2: winter is coming, fortunately kubuntu keeps everyone warm http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/nim-kubuntu.jpg
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/20/winter-coming
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-20
<skreech__> Riddell: Saw Contribook?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Should go in $HOMEDIR/pbuilder.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I updated the saucy tarball in my $HOMEDIR, so you can copy it again and you won't have to worry about updating it.
 * ScottK beats on pykde4.
<skellat> LP Bug #1227585 got filed against Xubuntu originally but it looks like it is actually something Kubuntu-related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1227585 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "nfs mount fails on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227585
<ScottK> skellat: NFS issues like that are almost never flavor specific.  It's possibly kernel, plymouth, or nfs that's the problem.
 * ScottK heaves pykd4 at the archive and sleeps.
<ScottK> Riddell: pykde4 may be fixed.  Check in an hour or so.
<ScottK> Riddell: Not fixed.  Search for sipkdeuipart3.cpp:22329:63 in the latest build log for a quick pointer at the trouble.
 * ScottK really sleeps now.
<Riddell> /build/buildd/pykde4-4.11.1+git20130916/builddir-2.7/sip/kdeui/sipkdeuipart3.cpp:22329:63: error: no matching function for call to 'QList<float>::QList(QList<double>)' sipRes = new QList<qreal>(sipCpp->minorTickMarks());
<Riddell> yeah same issue
<Riddell> guess I need to work out how to add back QList<double>
<Riddell> um, the QList<double> code is from a patch we added anyway from NCommander
<Riddell> thrown pyqt and pykde into ~kubuntu-active ppa to test there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> I'm awesome thanks :)
<Riddell> lordievader: one obvious problem on http://griffioen.no-ip.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html the Kubuntu wiki logo is back but it's not a wiki :)
<lordievader> Ah, true. So that image should be changed to saying "Kubuntu docs" or something?
<Riddell> yeah or just Kubuntu, whatever we can easily do
<Riddell> lordievader: lots of changes I see, can you take me through them? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-docs-downloader.diff
<lordievader> Riddell: Sure, where do you want to begin?
<Riddell> lordievader: was going to ask what process() function was for but I see that's just moved code?
<lordievader> Yes exactly, I moved that bit into a function so nested includes would work. (I mean an include within an include didn't work at first).
<Riddell> lordievader: gosh did we have those?
<lordievader> We do yes ;)
<lordievader> The code probably is all over the place, should still make it easier to read.... -.-
<Riddell> even code to add in Bold text, whyever is creole not doing that anyway
<Riddell> lordievader: looks good I'll merge it in
<Riddell> lordievader: is there a better location we can have this code so you can just edit it directly? 
<lordievader> Thought that strange too, the bold text thingie.
<Riddell> we need to get you into a useful launchpad group so we can share code :)
<lordievader> Whoo, that would be sweet :D
<Riddell> lordievader: I don't suppose you fancy tacking the putting it on a local system issue now?
<Riddell> needs going through the old kubuntu-docs package to work out just what khelpcentre expects things to be layed out as
<Riddell> once it's working in khelpcentre locally it'll be easy for anyone to package up
<lordievader> I'm sorry I don't fully understand what you mean. You want to get these docs onto the iso's? Is that it?
<Riddell> lordievader: yes that's right
<Riddell> so they can be read in khelpcentre
<lordievader> Ah. That is pretty cool. Does khelpcenter 'read' html?
<Riddell> and first step to that is looking at the old kubuntu-docs package to work out what files need to go where
<Riddell> yes it can
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kubuntu-docs_12.10.1_all.deb
<lordievader> Whoo, fancy. Right, well I can try and mess with it.
<Riddell> so desktop files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/ and some other files in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/
<lordievader> How can I test wether the docs are showing up correctly in the khelpcenter?
<Riddell> lordievader: open khelpcentre and look :)
<lordievader> Okay, thanks :)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<jdrab> hi guys according to http://html5test.com rekonq(2.3.2 on 13.04) has support for forms > keygen but this does not work http://www.wufoo.com/html5/elements/4-keygen.html  
<jdrab> on the other hand firefox 24 does not support this element but it works on that wuffoo page :D
<lordievader> Riddell: How is the css support in the khelpcenter?
<Riddell> lordievader: um not sure, it's just khtml so it should be just the same as any web browser
<lordievader> Riddell: RIght ok, I got a basic (read without css) working.
<davmor2> Riddell: Man that jumper still looks good if that is a recent photo
<Riddell> davmor2: photo from last night, that thing is precious, I don't let the moths at it!
<Riddell> lordievader: is it at a css path it can find?
<Riddell> lordievader: the old kubuntu-docs package must have used css no?
<davmor2> Riddell: :D  Sue keeps meaning to do an updated one but just doesn't have much time :)
<Riddell> davmor2: jings she's done more than enough, it's still a quality jumper and I don't think the new logo would even come out well in knitting
<davmor2> Riddell: haha, that won't stop her you know how crazy she is for knitting challenges :D
<lordievader> Riddell: I believe it can find it, but I don't really know what is going on. When I access the files through a webbrowser it shows up correctly.
<lordievader> Riddell: It currently looks like this: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/kubuntu-docs.png
<lordievader> Could it be that khelpcenter strips the css of a few tags (like the background)?
<yossarianuk> how come the iso for 13.04 has never been updated? Its shipping we a buggy kernel .19 - that only boots up 50% of the time  and 'out the box' the desktop is broken with dual screens...
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1174689
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<yossarianuk> you have to upgrade 'before' entering KDE otherwise you do not have a usable desktop
<yossarianuk> i.e no task bar
<yossarianuk> ,etc
<yossarianuk> no kmenu
<yossarianuk>  kubuntu is great once you update it...
<yossarianuk> however newbies will just think that 'Linux sucks'
<yossarianuk> surely with such a severe bug the iso should be updated?
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: I don't think ISO's are ever updated
<shadeslayer> after being released
<yossarianuk> shadeslayer: perhaps wize to potentially change that policy...
<shadeslayer> not really
<yossarianuk> ok at the minute I have just lost 2 people who wanted to try out linux for the first time.
<yossarianuk> they thought the desktop was not meant to have a menu or be usable.
<yossarianuk> i.e they are re-installing windows 8
<yossarianuk> which is terrible
<yossarianuk> had the desktop worked they would have been happy using it...
<yossarianuk> but by default the desktop is broken with dual monitors.
<Tm_T> yossarianuk: broken?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: If updating worked for you, did you suggest that to them?
<Tm_T> Nvidia, ahhh
<yossarianuk> its find after updating = hence my query about updating the iso
<yossarianuk> yes i did -  but they now think Linux is buggy and have given up using the desktop....
<Riddell> yossarianuk: we only update the LTS images, it's a large operation.  but you can install updates during installation
<yossarianuk> To be hinest if it had been my 1st experience I would have 2...
<yossarianuk> fair enough.
<Riddell> sorry to hear of the bad experience
<yossarianuk> the kernel should also have been updated the .19 one fails to boot about 50% of the time
<yossarianuk> (on nvidia + intel h./w)
<yossarianuk> its annoying as its fine after updating .... Which is why updating the .iso could have been a good idea. (but yes it i imagine it would be a lot of work..)#
<yossarianuk> I have alsio suggested trying again when 13.10 is out.
<yossarianuk> p.s - i'm not just trolling - I use kubuntu at home + work .... I just want Linux desktop to succeed.
<yossarianuk> Thank you all for your efforts ...
<yossarianuk> One thing I wish Kubuntu would do seeing as the Xorg/Mir split will be happening is to always have the latest version of the Nvidia driver in the normal repos.
<yossarianuk> even the 319-updates, etc is not the latest version...
<yossarianuk> it makes no sense to ship a Nvidia driver with known bugs in (and that doesn;t support  latest h/w) in the name of 'stability'.
<debfx> actually 319 is the latest stable driver from nvidia
<shadeslayer> what debfx said
<Riddell> hey I worked out how to make a pandaboard accessible to the outside world!
<Riddell> who wants a try?
<yossarianuk> 319 - is  the latest - however its not in 13.04 by default...
<yossarianuk> als the 319 package is not the latest 319 version...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can do
<shadeslayer> which reminds me, I need to check my qtwebkit build
<Riddell> ScottK: what sort of storage do you have on your arm box?
<shadeslayer> I think he had a usb stick
<Riddell> yeah it's not huge, only 8G
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you doing with qt webkit?
<shadeslayer> fixing it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how?
<shadeslayer> 2.3.2 is failing on armhf
<shadeslayer> Riddell: added DEFINES+=WTF_USE_3D_GRAPHICS=0
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, where are you building it and how did you work out that fix?
<shadeslayer> building it on Scott's ARM boxes
<shadeslayer> and got that tip from carewolf in #qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> going to take ages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah I see ScottK's arm has a 15G drive on /var/cache/pbuilder too
<shadeslayer> Project ERROR: Failed to run perl /tmp/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3.2/Tools/qmake/syncqt-4.8 -outdir /tmp/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3.2/WebKitBuild/Release -separate-module QtWebKit:/tmp/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3.2/Source:WebKit/qt/Api                              
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> um, that seems unrelated to anything
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I think I'll clean it
<shadeslayer> and run it again
<Riddell> phew, pyqt is slow on this qemu launchpad builder https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/5035117
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> ??
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<apol> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> tsdegos bought us all Dragon Ball Z cans
<shadeslayer> with strawberry liquid in then
<shadeslayer> *them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whatever is Dragon Ball Z ?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> :O
<lordievader> O.O
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> I forget
<shadeslayer> you're old
<shadeslayer> :P
<lordievader> Hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tsdegos is as old as you and *he* knows about DBZ
<Riddell> ah, cartoons, is bugs bunny in it? I like bugs bunny
<shadeslayer> it's equivalent to asking "What's Doctor Who"
<shadeslayer> hah no
<lordievader> Nice comeback though.
<shadeslayer> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/a-look-back-at-every-ubuntu-default-wallpaper
<shadeslayer> is it just me, or are the last 3 default wallpapers look exactly the same
<Riddell> not just you
<Riddell> gosh nasty comment on http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/20/winter-coming#comments
<Riddell> and there I was thinking the advantage of a blogs.kde.org blog was it's too much hassle for the trolls to comment
<Riddell> hah someone deleted it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-21
<manchicken> shadeslayer: The new iPhone is 64-bit, no?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/5035122  awooga, pykde compiled!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<smartboyhw> LP down
<smartboyhw> (London DC issues)
<ari-tczew> seems to whole Ubuntu serves are crashed down
<ari-tczew> From eth0.lutin.canonical.com (91.189.88.10) icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
<smartboyhw> ari-tczew, yes it is
<smartboyhw> Datacentre down
<smartboyhw> one of them in London
<smartboyhw> * One of the datacentres in London is down (clearer)
<BluesKaj_> ubuntuwiki is still up, or was the last time I checked , but I suppose that's linked to the central server center anyway 
<smartboyhw> ubuntu.com is down itself
<smartboyhw> And I seem to find difficulty connecting to kubuntu.org
<debfx> does anyone else have the problem that quassel crashes on startup on saucy?
<debfx> aha apparmor is mediating dbus now
<ScottK> smartboyhw: kubuntu.org is in the same data center.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, I know, telling everybody that
<smartboyhw> is my purpose of writing it
<smartboyhw> Interesting http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2013/09/dine-with-kde-ev-board-this-saturday.html
<jussi> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssaaucy!!!!!!!!! come on down.... :D
<shadeslayer> manchicken: huh?
<shadeslayer> manchicken: kinda
<manchicken> ?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-22
<lordievader> Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I'm asked to ask you to approve fcitx-qimpanel in NEW
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho
<Peace-> bye bye
 * shadeslayer is sad
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p80d46cb7/ < QtWebkit still fails
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a different failure?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well looks like it needs a -lfoo added as it can't find some library or other
<Riddell> ask upstream?
<shadeslayer> probably not, I disabled 3D stuff
<shadeslayer> and to me it seems that the code isn't properly ifdef'd
<Riddell> wouldn't surprise me
<shadeslayer> I think upstream is enjoying their weekend 
<shadeslayer> will ask tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I got the pandaboard in a stable setup if it's useful to have an account on it again
<Riddell> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Riddell> /dev/sdb1       2.7T   17G  2.6T   1% /media/muckle
<Riddell> nice storage :)
<shadeslayer> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whoa :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you reinstall from scratch?
<Riddell> yes I reinstalled it for the new bits of hardware I got
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can't login
<shadeslayer> my password was changed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well yes your account got wiped, I can set it up again if that's useful
<shadeslayer> yes plz
<shadeslayer> you also want to install fail2ban on the machine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: username?
<Riddell> what's fail2ban?
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> !fail2ban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail2ban
<shadeslayer> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (raring), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shadeslayer@riddell.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you connect the disk via usb?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, so it'll be slow
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any ideas why SSL validation is failing?
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:509: error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
<Riddell> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykde4/4:4.11.1+git20130916-0ubuntu3  :)
<Riddell> https://twitter.com/sil/status/381552058895462401  :)
<shadeslayer> go go Riddell 
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-15
<apachelogger> kubotu: where did u go :'<
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers <- please make the group invite only + clear the pending list + add neon-builder (so that I can try to build automerging logic)
<valorie> apachelogger: he might already have left for his holiday
<apachelogger> Oo
<lordievader> Good moorning.
 * apachelogger thinks bluesystems people should need to send mails when they go on holidays :S
<apachelogger> valorie: ur on the council are you not?
<valorie> yes
<apachelogger> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+addmember
<apachelogger> please add neon-builder there
<valorie> he told Scarlett and me as we ate together for the final time in Brno
<valorie> done
<valorie> can I do the other things as well?
<apachelogger> valorie: if you know where, I sent a mail to the council list if not :)
<apachelogger> valorie: thanks for the adding
<valorie> I see 8 pending members, but I know none of them
<apachelogger> yeah, kick them all
<valorie> oh, except howard
<Riddell> valorie: the ones who applied this year might be good to e-mail and say to join us here
<apachelogger> all our teams are invite-only anyway, and the applying thing only encourages people to randomly apply and cause spam and make it appear to the outside as though there might be some association
<apachelogger> there's the Riddell
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I'm on holiday this week in the pyranees
<apachelogger> Riddell: uh, lovely
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun and stuff :)
<valorie> Riddell: done
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-unstable/extra-cmake-modules/revision/35 =D
<valorie> apachelogger: the team is already restricted
<valorie> hmmm, opposum on my front porch
<valorie> unsure how I feel about that
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkofwx2liHM
<valorie> omg, pet possum
<valorie> I should find that cute
<valorie> but I cannot get past the rat tail
 * apachelogger rolls a dice on how to deal with changelogs in CI
<apachelogger> we should totally have discussed this
<apachelogger> #boffail
<valorie> we talked a lot about changelogs
<valorie> at least Rohan and Pino did at the party
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ~kubuntu-packagers is already restricted
<apachelogger> valorie: with CI the thing gets slightly more complicated though
<apachelogger> albeit the notion of putting the changelog in a weird format in the VCS is a tad shitty to begin with
<valorie> damn it, the last 2014 applicant has now disappeared before I could write hir
<valorie> I did write to two of them
<apachelogger> the problem might possibly autoresolve once we actually develop using CI, but right now the CI branches could have changes ontop of the PPA branches and then the changelog gets all sorts of weirdly screwed when merging
<apachelogger> gives me a headache alright
 * apachelogger should have continued reading mails
<shadeslayer_> it's worse
<shadeslayer_> emails are worse
<shadeslayer_> distributions are hard to do, lets go shopping
<apachelogger> valorie: fwiw, the mailing is not so useful, I used to do that for -members when it was not restricted and no one ever applied
<valorie> how do other distros do it?
<apachelogger> and I surely sent some 50 mails all in all
<valorie> eh, I hate to just write them off
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: botsnack
<kubotu> shadeslayer_: schweet!
<valorie> gives them one more chance if nothing else
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is, unless you know the person already they are most likely just badge hunters
<apachelogger> like a lot of the people who are member of kubuntu-bugs actually ;)
<valorie> sure
<valorie> although the two to whom I did write were members of no other team
<valorie> so who knows
<apachelogger> that makes it even more likely :P
<apachelogger> or they are drunk
<apachelogger> like that person who assigned a long since fixed bug to themself and wanted information on how to fix it :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> totally could be
<valorie> in any case, can I help you in any other way?
<apachelogger> nope, all good now
<apachelogger> hugs!
<apachelogger> Upload was likely rejected, we've been waiting for well over 20 minutes!
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> my ppa script is broken again
<apachelogger> and I dunno why
<valorie> then /me heads to bed
<valorie> have a good holiday, Riddell
<valorie> I hope scarlett shows up all non-jetlagged
<kfunk> Riddell: do you have any idea if there are some issues with gpg-agent in neon5?
<kfunk> I've seen some mentioning of 'gpg-agent' in this channel a few months ago online.
<kfunk> can you tell me where gpg-agent is normally started from?
<apachelogger> ^ entirely possible since neon doesn't provide a lot of integration with the rest of the system
<yofel> I had gpg-agent issues in utopic months ago, seem to have resolved themselves though
<yofel> and it's started by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent
<kfunk> for me, it seems like gpg-agent is started (at least I see it running in ps), but apparently my KDE session doesn't contain the GPG_AGENT_INFO env variable
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: who was assigned to moving frameworks to git.debian btw
<shadeslayer> no one :O
<yofel> ^
<shadeslayer> AFAICR
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong :P
<yofel> also, Scott proposed using git-dpm, anyone of you guys familiar with that?
<kfunk> ah, yeah. that's the issue. in my KDE4 session, I have GPG_AGENT_INFO set.
 * apachelogger doesn't even know what a git-dpm is
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> yofel: we use bzr-buildpackage now so we'd use git-buildpackage with git :P
<yofel> right, currently that was the plan
<yofel> git-dpm seems a bit special with all the branch naming though
<yofel> also, did you read my ping on #d-q-k?
<apachelogger> dunno how it relates to git-buildpackage but generally everything is very configurable
<apachelogger> that being said if the proposal is to hold the source in git I'd very much object to that
<yofel> well, git-dpm has the upstream source in git, a branch for debian, and another one for all the patches which are then exported for quilt
<apachelogger> if anything we'd want to have a repo clone of upstream
<apachelogger> yofel: possibly something to look into
<apachelogger> certainly not first stage of rollout though
<apachelogger> also that reqiures one to first understand how git remotes work as otherwise people have to reclone stuff all the time, so I'd rather not spring that on Riddell for the time being ;)
<apachelogger> yofel: I have no highlight btw in dqk
<yofel> it's from saturday I think
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> our phonon4qt5-backend-gstreamer ships no service desktop file, correct or wrong?
<apachelogger> correcto (I think)
<apachelogger> mhm
<apachelogger> correcto
 * apachelogger didn't remember that he actually ported the KCM to the new lookup method xD
<apachelogger> also it has silly debug
<apachelogger> someone should fix that
<shadeslayer> yofel: question, how did you find out the old scripts were broken
<yofel> lets actually answer that on debian so diane gets the message
<shadeslayer> ( I just fixed it in git
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1369220/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369220 in pam (Ubuntu) "lightdm: PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> what's a genuine install
<yofel> shadeslayer: I was trying to build debians phonon-backend-gstreamer and couldn't even build the source
<shadeslayer> is my install not genuine?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ah :)
 * shadeslayer is fix0ring
<shadeslayer> yofel: done btw
<yofel> thanks :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is that guy babbling on about anyway
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> genuine ubuntu installs
<shadeslayer> idk how one does genuine ubuntu installs
<apachelogger> if bzr diff; then echo "ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY DIFF"; exit 1; fi
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> the amount of code I don't remember writing is quite concerning
<apachelogger> LISTEN
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> oh much fun
<shadeslayer> add header guards for firefox
<shadeslayer> error: 'nsCommonRegistry' has not been declared
<shadeslayer> well screw u
<apachelogger> show me tha code
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - ¡Listen! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cooooooooooooooode
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/ubuntu/firefox/+files/firefox_32.0%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2%7Eppa3%7Etrusty1.dsc
<shadeslayer> food
<shadeslayer> I need food
<shadeslayer> snack
<shadeslayer> someone find me a snack
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly7PONiKGUs
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> same thing on the i386 build
<apachelogger> mate
<apachelogger> can you give me a diff
<apachelogger> I aint downloading no huge tar just to look at a diff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the diff between old stuff vs new stuff or just the patch?
<apachelogger> patch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349290/
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> that doesn't have the header guards
<shadeslayer> moment
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you sure pkg-kde is in staging?
<apachelogger> I added staging and CI still fails
<apachelogger> ah dang
<apachelogger> wrong stage -.-
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> I knew we should have made it a different group :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349316/
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> +#ifdef nsCommonRegistry_h__
<shadeslayer> bollocks
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> should be #ifndef
<apachelogger> ah yes xD
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> u really should learn to copynpaste :P
<shadeslayer> I was too drunk to do that clearly
<apachelogger> so who's doing the git thing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell
<shadeslayer> because he's not here
<shadeslayer> :p
<apachelogger> that won't work :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sign me up
<shadeslayer> someone has to do it
 * shadeslayer will write up a plan
<apachelogger> talking about singing up for things
<apachelogger> someone needs to make the notes into cards I guess
 * apachelogger beats CI into shape and does the cards afterwards
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's still pending
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger>  Missing build dependencies: pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.15.15ubuntu1) 
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools - 0.15.15ubuntu1~ppa3 
<apachelogger> whoop whoop whoop whoop whoop 
<apachelogger> and that is why we need CI, frameworks packages in staging do not actually reflect what is in bzr
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> some pile of hore poo this is
<shadeslayer> idk what Riddell did
<apachelogger> I lost an s
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's what you did
<shadeslayer> I didn't do anything
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> you twiddled the brancehs to dep >= ver while it should have been >= ver~
<shadeslayer> no I did not
<shadeslayer> those deps were reverted
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is my ecm broken again
<shadeslayer> define broken
<apachelogger> cannot resolve dep
<apachelogger> because it wants >= but can only get >= ~
<shadeslayer> oh that
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> what the
<apachelogger> Build-dep on pkg-kde-tools >= 0.15.15ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Riddell: broke it
<shadeslayer> told you
<apachelogger> FFS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm fixing it
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your jenkins bot broke it
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the bot only commits to unstable
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-unstable/extra-cmake-modules/revision/35
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> but that's what introduced the dep
<apachelogger> from -next
<apachelogger> unstable is not the live packaging we work on right now
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> fixing
<apachelogger> waits
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz be fixing
<apachelogger> it appears jr actually used ver~ in the other packages
<apachelogger> only ecm has ver without ~
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> pushing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<apachelogger> uh uh
<apachelogger> testing my new scripting 
<apachelogger> let's see if the bot figures it out xD
<apachelogger> if bzr wasn't so sloooo....
<shadeslayer> use git bzr
<shadeslayer> it's le fast
<apachelogger> jenkins prolly won't want to do that 
<shadeslayer> why not
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-unstable/extra-cmake-modules/revision/36
<apachelogger> much magic
<apachelogger> interesting fact: if you bzr whoami with whatever email you can actually make launchpad show commits as though they had been made by someone else
<shadeslayer> yes, sawn
<shadeslayer> heh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349876/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<mcstr_> listaller package is depending on some defective package here in kubuntu 14.04.1 can anyone confirm this?
<mcstr_> listaller package is depending on some defective package here in kubuntu 14.04.1 can anyone confirm this?
<ScottK> mcstr_: That's not something specific to Kubuntu, so this is likely not the best place to ask (the Kubuntu installer/updater doesn't even use packagekit).
<apachelogger> wgrant: can I please get a quota bump to 5gib on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: I am expanding coverage to all frameworks now
<apachelogger> if all goes well we should be able to throw away neon by the end of the month
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> possibly worth to keep it for trusty until release
<apachelogger> then ditch the trusty build and continue with ci builds for utopic and utopic+1
<apachelogger> seeing as we'll want to backport frameworks to utopic but not trusty
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why not trusty?  Last LTS seems like a good target for developers wanting a stable base to work off of.
<apachelogger> because we'd need to backport qt
<apachelogger> and I feel like it is entirely possibly that plasma might soon require 5.4 even because of DPI tech that landed there
<ScottK> Ah.  Good reason.
<apachelogger> we could possibly keep neon for trusty going a while longer and reduce the build scheduling from daily to weekly
<genii> I found something odd. When trying to understand why kcmshell4 kcm_lightdm was not working in gdb, it complained about mismatched versions of ld-2.19.so  between /lib64/ld-2.19.so and the /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.19.so  complaining one is 64bit and one is PAE. Some digging reveals that libc6-amd64 has only a 32bit which it installs to /lib64/ for some reason, and the other is the stock libc6:amd64
<genii> I must have installed something which required libc6-amd64 and it created this problem. 
<genii> Replacing the /lib64/  32bit version with the proper 64bit version made everything work again.
 * genii goes back to making coffee
 * ScottK thought we didn't use /usr/lib64?
<apachelogger> oh oh oh, that again reminds me of gdb being broken
 * apachelogger runs into wall
<genii> ScottK: When I do dpkg -S /lib64/ld-2.19.20 it reports:  libc-amd64 which apt-cache policy reports:         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main i386 Packages
<ScottK> Why do you have libc-amd64 installed?
<ScottK> AIUI, that's ~obsolete.
<genii> ScottK: I did not specifically install it, something else recently must have required it
<genii> I could go back over install logs and take a look for it
<ScottK> See what happens if you try to remove it.
<genii> OK, 1 minute
<ScottK> If it doesn't take anything with it, it ~should be fine.
<genii> Should I purge?
<ScottK> No
<genii> ScottK: It removed fine, and now there's a symlink in /lib64 which points to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.19.so
<genii> Extremely weird.
<snele> guys libreoffice kde file dialog integration seems to be broken on 14.04
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/22/pb/1Vu8cW0n/snapshot58.png
<apachelogger> things happen
<apachelogger> jmux: do we need a qt patch to make it work again?
<jmux> apachelogger: Not as far as I know
<apachelogger> peculiar breakage then
<apachelogger> snele: file a bug against libreoffice I guess
<jmux> apachelogger: I just checked qt changelog and it seems it just contains one patch (out of three, with two mandatory)
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> jmux: got a url for the second patch?
<snele> apachelogger: against libreoffice or libreoffice-kde*
<snele> ?
<apachelogger> snele: same source package anyway
<jmux> apachelogger: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-34614
<jmux> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/secure/attachment/40123/l-qclipboard_fix_recursive.patch
<apachelogger> thanks, I'll prep a fix tomorrow
<jmux> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38585
<jmux> That is mandatory
<jmux> No - lats one is optional...
<jmux> And tehere is a new version of the first patch in the Qt5 queue, which I would like to backport, once it's accapted https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/94646/
<jmux> Probably that'll happen this year ...
<snele> apachelogger: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1369673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice kde file dialog integration broken (not working) in 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<jmux> apachelogger: The old patch should still be fine, but has some busy waiting.
<sgclark> hi all, can't seem to stop sleeping heh
<Riddell> sgclark: jet lag will do that
<sgclark> :(
<Peace-> hola !
<Riddell> sgclark: in the worst case melatonin does the trick and it's not even prescription in the US
<sgclark> ok, will try that ty
<sgclark> if I can stay awake long enough to go to store
<apachelogger> whatever happened to santa
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352225/
<apachelogger> dafuq
<apachelogger> what's with the cheating all the time
<sgclark> Riddell: removing it, can add back if need be.
<apachelogger> sgclark: that will break things
<sgclark> apachelogger: i see ok...
<apachelogger> sgclark: what that hack does is make every package that links against libsolidfoo *also* link against the qml thingy (which might not be needed, but OTOH that also sneaks it when it is needed, so removing it will potentially break applications)
<apachelogger> to fix this properly we'd have to look at every package that currently links against libsolid and check whether it contains qml bits that use solid and if so manually introduce a dependency to the qml plugin package
<apachelogger> or well, you know, move the qml things into the libsolid package and provide a fake package so that nothing could possibly break ;)
<sgclark> ah ha. ok, sounds like something I can do at another time when I am less jet lagged. thanks for the explaination apachelogger
<apachelogger> sgclark: yeah, alternatively maybe shadeslayer or I find the time to run a grep over all sources
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: have I yet made a brain dump of how to detect qml dependencies?
<apachelogger> I feel like I wrote some proof of concept code at some point
<apachelogger> kfunk: did you get your gpg issue sorteD?
<kfunk> not really.
<kfunk> sec, phone
<kfunk> apachelogger: so. I was wondering if $KDEHOME/env/* is still sourced as in KDE4. (because that's where I've started gpg-agent, usually)
<apachelogger> kfunk: not impossible, terrbily unlikely though
<apachelogger> also I am not sure why the env would get lost assuming gpg-agent should be started through an xsession file by deafult
<apachelogger> could be a sddm defect though
<apachelogger> unless you are not using sddm then it is even weirder
<kfunk> i'm using sddm
<kfunk> with the unholy ugly default theme
<kfunk> (I never figured out how to install the breeze theme)
<apachelogger> needs /etc/sddm.conf xD
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> kfunk: maybe try with lightdm
<apachelogger> if that doesn't work then we'll have to take a deeper look 
<Riddell> sgclark, apachelogger: what's wrong with that implicit dependency on qml-module-org-kde-solid?  me and shadeslayer did ask frameworks people in the office who said we should have the qml installed if the library is installed
<sgclark> Riddell: I left it in for now. Lintian apparently thinks it should not be that way. apachelogger has better explaination above ^
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah lintian will moan, override that I say
<Riddell> else let apachelogger and vishesh fight it out
<Riddell> but we have no magic way to detect dependencies on qml modules for now so it's far safer to leave it in
 * Riddell snoozes
<soee> :)
<soee> can i display comment to last updat eof a packange in terminal ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: right, then put the qml plugin in the library package
<apachelogger> transitive symbols dependencies are wrong in 99.99999% of all the cases where you'd think "oh, I should use a symbols dep here"
<ahoneybun> hey jose 
<ahoneybun> whois inetpro 
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin_ 
<ahoneybun> should we update wordpress on the test site?
<wgrant> apachelogger: Done.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-16
<ahoneybun> exit
<ScottK> or not.
<apachelogger> wgrant: thanks :)
<apachelogger> sgclark: I fear that your changes to at least solid's install actually broke things
<apachelogger> not that it had been your fault because what you did on its own would appear completely correct if everyone else in the team hadn't felt like breaking the build tooling
<snele> I can confirm that update from LO 4.2.4 to 4.2.6 breaks kde file dialog integration. And generic file dialog which now pops up is terrible
<alvin> Hi developers. May your coffee taste good today.
<alvin> I'm intending to try plasma 5, but the installer from beta-1 does not start. (Just like that. I click it in the live image, but nothing happens). Should I try the daily?
<soee> comepltely nothing ?
<alvin> Well, the mouse icon changes and jumps a little. You know.
<sgclark> apachelogger: sorry fell asleep again, how did I break it?
<apachelogger> sgclark: 
<apachelogger> [09:04] <apachelogger> -usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/org/kde/solid/libsolidextensionplugin.so
<apachelogger> [09:04] <apachelogger> -usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/org/kde/solid/qmldir
<apachelogger> [09:04] <apachelogger> +usr/lib/*/qml/org/kde/solid/libsolidextensionplugin.so
<apachelogger> [09:04] <apachelogger> +usr/lib/*/qml/org/kde/solid/qmldir
<apachelogger> this is a bogus path change introduced by extra-cmake-modules in combination with new pkg-kde-tools
<sgclark> right the old path breaks the build. What should I have done in place of fixing the install file?
<apachelogger> sgclark: waiting until someone fixes ECM
<apachelogger> or well
<apachelogger> shout at people for not having fixed ECM yet xD
<sgclark> *yells has anyone fixed ECM? *
<apachelogger> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/120229/
<sgclark> ok, holding. alot of packages will need to be fixed
<apachelogger> sgclark: oh you did the qml change on more packages?
<sgclark> yes, that was the build fail on several
<apachelogger> that would explain why the CI builds are half green anyway xD
<sgclark> mmhmm
<apachelogger> sgclark: feel free to bzr revert that
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> apachelogger: there was more work I would rather not lose, can't I just update the paths to the correct one?
<apachelogger> yeah
<sgclark> ty
<alvin> Well, the installer in the daily (plasma5) works.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dougiel
<dougiel> morning BluesKaj 
<dougiel> how are you - we are in the dev channnel
<BluesKaj> yeah, so I see...ok here dougiel, and you? 
<dougiel> Learning how to drive tractor trailor - err trying
<BluesKaj> ok , sounds challenging 
<shadeslayer> what do we want to do for ktp 0.9 btw
<shadeslayer> it's after FF
<Quintasan> ppa it?
<apachelogger> git
<apachelogger> gitgitigit
<alvin> (10.10 plasma5, daily) I have changed the name of my root filesystem (on LVM), edited /etc/fstab and ran update-grub from chroot. I've done this before, but on 10.10, the system still tries to mount the old name. Grub knows the correct path. I have no idea why this doesn't work. Does systemd somehow implement its own boot loader?
<apachelogger> ^ 14.10 ^ wrong channel for grub/systemd questions ^ wrong channel for support questions :P
<apachelogger> that reminds me that gdb is broken
<apachelogger> there's too much stuff on my plate
<apachelogger> this won't end well
<alvin> Right. 14.10
<alvin> I know :-( But asking questions of this kind in #kubuntu is generally ignored due to being too non-default.
<alvin> I'm trying here because the behaviour is different from 14.10
 * jussi01 eyes the channel...
<shadeslayer> yo
<jussi01> its been a while
<jussi01> How was akademy? 
<jussi01> oh and Riddell, I miss you also :)
<shadeslayer> tiring
<jussi01> did you end up sick like pretty much every linux conference has half the attendees?
<jussi01> btw, anyone know how to make scrollwheel tilt on my logitech mouse work? (back and forwards in the browser?)
<shadeslayer> jussi01: nah, that was Randa
<shadeslayer> I was fine, still a bit tired as I discovered this morning
<shadeslayer> couldn't even get out of bed
<jussi01> oh well, sleep is a good thing...
<ovidiu-florin_> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin_: check the site test.kubuntu.co.uk
<ahoneybun> you too valorie 
<sgclark> shadeslayer: me too , I have slept the most of 2 days away
<shadeslayer> but you probably have jetlag
<shadeslayer> I was fine yesterday
<shadeslayer> but today I couldn't even get up
<sgclark> yeah likely jetlag for me, I can't wake up :( 
<ovidiu-florin_> ahoneybun: first glance - I like it
<ovidiu-florin_> ahoneybun: but that sidebar is very introusive on most pages
<ovidiu-florin_> it shouls be split in the header and footer, IMHO. Do you agree?
<apachelogger> alvin: ping, did you create a new user/home with the plasma5 isntall and if so, do you have the standard folders in your home? (Videos, Downloads, Music, Documents...)
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: since I have a report for the xdg dirs not being created and kfunk had problems with gpg-agent I am getting the strong feeling that sddm's xsession sourcing might be broken or something
<apachelogger> kfunk: did you try with lightdm btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: forward to d_ed?
<shadeslayer> unless it's a integration issue on kubuntu's end
<apachelogger> I don't even know if it is an issue yet
<kfunk> apachelogger: let me do that now
<kfunk> sec
<apachelogger> I am jsut saying this is all a bit suspicious
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also kwrited fails to build with new ecm and pkg-kde
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kwrited-5.0.1+git20140916.1406.0/debian/tmp/usr/etc/xdg/autostart/kwrited-autostart.desktop
<apachelogger> not sure that is an ECM problem tho
<shadeslayer> that ... looks .. .weird
 * sgclark is going back to bed
<sgclark> the broken packages in frameworks will need a rebuild when ecm is fixed
<kfunk> love the (seemingly) quick session restore in Plasma5 <3
<kfunk> apachelogger: so, yes. with lightdm it works
<kfunk> gpg-agent is started, and GPG_AGENT_INFO is set.
<kfunk> I'll just stick with that for now, sddm looks crap for me anyway. :)
<apachelogger> d_ed: ^
<apachelogger> d_ed: xsession scripts are apprently not run by sddm at all or perhaps as the wrong user in the wrong context
<apachelogger> breaks all sorts of stuff
<kfunk> sec, let me test something else
<kfunk> yes. with sddm, gpg-agent isn't started at all.
<apachelogger> d_ed: ^
<BluesKaj> wth, what combo of keys did i mistakenly hit to kick myself?
<apachelogger> ctrl-q
<kfunk> btw, worst shortcut ever.
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, right
<apachelogger> kfunk: worst shortcut is ctrl-w so you can close your tabs when you want to delete a word ;)
<kfunk> indeed. that one as well.
<alvin> apachelogger: No standard folders were created. Only 'Desktop'
<apachelogger> kthx
 * apachelogger is totally not getting to qt today
<kfunk> apachelogger: my magic grep/dpkg/apt-file skills tell me that lightdm is doing the Xsession.d/* sourcing in its "lightdm-session" wrapper script.
<kfunk> sounds like something we could steal easily
<kfunk> sddm doesn't ever read stuff inside Xsession, judging from the source code.
<kfunk> (just had a very brief look, might be wrong)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> just needs someone to do it :P
<kfunk> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/debian/lightdm-session
<kfunk> I think we/you could just copy/paste that and call that one instead :D
<kfunk> d_ed: ^
<apachelogger> oh, hm
<apachelogger> I am lagging a lot
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> ./src/lightdm.c:        config_set_string (config_get_instance (), "SeatDefaults", "session-wrapper", "lightdm-session");
<apachelogger> kfunk: I am not sure we have a similar construct in sddm to hook into
<apachelogger> best wait for d_ed to sprinkle some wisdom
<BluesKaj> was almost booted from freenode during a netsplit yesterday , took almost 2 mins to rejoin the server. I haven't seen that in long time.
<BluesKaj> a long time
<kfunk> apachelogger: so, how do I get the breeze theme going?
<BluesKaj> lag here is normal, usually about 30ms
<kfunk> I still need to download the theme, right?
<BluesKaj> breeze should be default
<kfunk> project-neon5-sddm-theme-breeze is just virtual for me.
<kfunk> project-neon5-plasma-workspace: /opt/project-neon5/share/sddm/themes/breeze
<kfunk> aah! oooh!
<kfunk> who would've thought...
<shadeslayer> fwiw d_ed is sick
<apachelogger> kfunk: you need to config it in /etc/sddm.conf
<apachelogger> comme ca http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/neon/neon5-image/view/head:/hooks/140_neon_sddm.chroot
<kfunk> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/276 :)
<kfunk> d_ed: ^
<kfunk> d_ed: get well soon, btw!
<kfunk> apachelogger: why is sddm not shipping the .conf template? :/
<kfunk> it's all weird
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> because it is sddm :P
<apachelogger> it's the weirdest daemon there is
<d_ed> kfunk: I'll take a look
<kfunk> apachelogger: but thanks, setting the theme worked
<kfunk> awesome!
<kfunk> all breezy now
<kfunk> hmmm. looking at the lightdm code one easily understands why people just try to rewrite their on display manager...
<kfunk> own*
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 22 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> http://buildwatch.org/setup.html oh la la
<shadeslayer> ooh
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: shadeslayer test.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm.... The header doesn't fit IMO, otherwise ~ok on first sight
<yofel> I guess I'll complain that it's not responsive? (which would be pro, but is there no acceptable and free bootstrap theme?)
<valorie> not excellent on my phone
 * valorie got sick last night; Sunday I thought I beat jetlag one more time
<valorie> soooo not true
<valorie> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> There we go.
<SonikkuAmerica> Question: I do like sddm, are we going to replace lightdm with it when we go to Plasma 5, or are we still using lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<yofel> going with sddm for plasma5 was the plan
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica: I believe that kde is going with sddm, so we will as well
<valorie> but plasma5 is still in the future for us
<SonikkuAmerica> :D Thanks! I guess most of the flavors are moving off lightdm :P
<valorie> 15.04 possibly
<valorie> we'll see how the applications are coming along by then
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll miss KDE 4, but 5 looks splendid so far. You do a great work.
 * ahoneybun likes lightdm
<SonikkuAmerica> Right now, SDDM seems to die at random times and I have to manually restart it... is that an upstream bug?
<valorie> ahoneybun: look at www.qt.io
<valorie> methinks this is the direction we should be headed in
<valorie> works on your phone, table, and desktop
<valorie> tablet, sheesh
<ahoneybun> valorie: looking now
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll keep looking for themes and support all platforms, translations
<ahoneybun> btw does anyone know if I could upgrade wordpress?
<yofel> just do it and fix anything that might break. There's no point in worrying while the site isn't even official
<ahoneybun> yofel: I know but it is not my system to mess with big time
<yofel> make a backup then? Should be just a copy of the wp folder and a db dump
<ahoneybun> valorie: check the site now (I have not changed the colors and what now yet)
<ahoneybun> looks great on my phone, computer, and tablet
<yofel> I see bootstrap, so that should be taken care of. And that theme doesn't waste so much horizontal space :)
<ahoneybun> yea and I made sure it was reponsive as well
<ahoneybun> well it was in the feature filter
<valorie> ahoneybun: why does it say BLOG on top?
<valorie> also I'd prefer "Technologies" to "Technologies Used"
<ahoneybun> I have not changed that yet
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-17
<Darkwing_> Has anyone looked into designing or starting a material design type thing for KDE? Like a suggested visual standard?
<valorie> Darkwing_: like the VDG?
<valorie> and/or HIG standard
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: im fine thanks, you ?
<lordievader> Doing good here ;)
<sgclark> apachelogger: did ECM get fixed?
<apachelogger> nope
<sgclark> boo ok
<kubuntu-ci> Yippee, build fixed!
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_kwin build #24: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_kwin/24/
<soee> ;)
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_kfilemetadata/6/
<yofel> bot invasion /o\
<apachelogger> blrgh
<apachelogger> kfilemetadata has a -bin package which only contains the plugins
<apachelogger> yofel: fwiw, we might want to create #kubuntu-ci or something as ci fails can get rather spammy 
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_breeze build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_breeze/23/
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_kio-extras build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_kio-extras/24/
<kubuntu-ci> Yippee, build fixed!
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_khelpcenter build #20: FIXED in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_khelpcenter/20/
<kubuntu-ci> Yippee, build fixed!
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_kinfocenter build #22: FIXED in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_kinfocenter/22/
<kubuntu-ci> Project utopic_unstable_breeze build #24: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_breeze/24/
<yofel> #kubuntu-ci sounds reasonable...
<apachelogger> kubuntu-ci: go to a different channel you drunk thing
<kubuntu-ci> apachelogger you may not issue bot commands in this chat!
<apachelogger> scru u!
<apachelogger> tsimpson, jussi01: how does one get #kubuntu-ci properly registered with irc overlord team
<apachelogger> sgclark: http://commits.kde.org/extra-cmake-modules/12d477256d805a5a09b237e15033a5f591d5f0d0
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok, I just make a new tar and rebuild all the affected right?
<yofel> was there a respin? If not just cherry pick the commit as a patch
<apachelogger> mitya57: Mirv: I have bigish problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364203/ || https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185100112/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.milou_4%3A5.0.0%2Bgit20140917.1026.0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> apachelogger: mitya57: I think that's the same case as when qtxmlpatterns 5.3.1 was merged. it's just that on the Ubuntu side we don't use qtscript so it hasn't been noticed.
<Mirv> apachelogger: Qt does various runtime version checks, so in case of some modules, if a newer upstream version is used, the version reported needs to be faked to be 5.3.0
<Mirv> qtscript got automerged from Debian a long time ago already, but it was the only module that migrated to release pocket at the time
<apachelogger> :S
<Mirv> in a related note, I'm now slowly starting with 5.3.2, but I guess it should be beginning of t-series at this point for the transition.
<Mirv> until then, continuing to cherry-pick more patches to 5.3.0
<Mirv> I've mentally made a note, btw, that frameworkintegration + plasma-framework will also be part of the transition (need rebuild to bump the abi dependency)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: there have been dependency problems in neon5 ppa for days (affected packages: sddm, kdnssd, kio-extras IIRC)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: oh not actually dependency problems, you can run the installation, but the mentioned packages simply fail, even with "--force-overwrite" dpkg option
<apachelogger> Mirv: so what's the solution to the version mismatch at hand?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: only the kactivities package cannot be resolved in the first place 
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I'm not working on Neon 5 anymore
<shadeslayer> so don't send me bug reports :p
 * apachelogger isn't either
<apachelogger> also that's not a bug report
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, apachelogger:  :O , is it dead now?
<apachelogger> bug reports usually come with a log or something
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: log would be nor problem, but since non of you work on that anyway it would have been a waste of time
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, apachelogger: who works on project neon then?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: no, it's just that I don't work on it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger?
<apachelogger> hm?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: see my last question
<apachelogger> no one, I do not know
<sgclark> armhf... so test fails which leads to a rather large pile of failed. I don't know where to begin debugging, I do not have access to arm
<apachelogger> I do not work work on it anyway
<apachelogger> sgclark: I can send you a dev board I think
<sgclark> that would be lovely
<apachelogger> 99% of arm problems do not require arm hardware to find and solve though ^^
<yofel> most test failures look to me like qemu crashes though
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer, apachelogger: okay pitty, maybe that should be noted somewhere that there is no maintainance, thanks
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> I said I am not working on it, I did not say there is no maintenance
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: okay my mistake, no reason to get annoyed
<sgclark> looks like you are right yofel: qemu is segfault
<Mirv> s/t-series/v-series/ :)
<kubotu> Mirv: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> Mirv: yeah, I got that ^^
<Mirv> apachelogger: the downgrade parts of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src/revision/60 from mitya57 applied to qtscript
<Mirv> downgrade.diff + debian/rules
<Mirv> I've no time for it today however
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: "[13:24:04] <apachelogger> no one, I do not know" suggested that "no one" works on it, or you do not know of anyone working on it ;-), but I wont bother you with that offtopic stuff anymore
<apachelogger> you could just paste a log and maybe I feel inclined to look at it when I am done with work work
<apachelogger> Mirv: that looks really spooky :P
<apachelogger> maybe I'll get to it today, that is to say: unless I find a way to work around it xD
<mitya57> apachelogger: I can do it if you want
<apachelogger> that would lovely http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364203/
<tsimpson> apachelogger: just follow the guidance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels there isn't a formal process you have to go through or anything
<tsimpson> (re -ci)
<apachelogger> brr, so much text
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks :)
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: which logs do you have in mind?
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: the .crash files in /var/crash by apport generated during install?
<mitya57> apachelogger, Mirv: uploaded: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtscript-opensource-src/5.3.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<apachelogger> mitya57: thank you <3
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: apt output would be a start I guess
<mitya57> YW!
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: damn I don't remeber exactly: it simply said it failed to process the mentioned packages at the end of the install and said that dpkg returned 1
<apachelogger> can't do much about it then
<apachelogger> random note du jour: if it is a file conflict it is absolutely expected and needs to be resolved by the user
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: pastebin.com/GqM7Um2y
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> note the note
<apachelogger> also you might want to ppa-wipe and install again beacuse I am reasonable certain the affected packages are dead since may
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: but not the one that it mentions
<apachelogger> what makse you say that
<kdeuser56> https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5 says built 8 hours ago
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> there's 4 packages mentioned there
<apachelogger> a conflict always needs 2 things
<apachelogger> and since you have 2 conflicts you'd have to have 4 things involved in the conflictery
<apachelogger> mh
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: ah kdnssd-framework ... okay 
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I'll report back
<kdeuser56> thx for now
<apachelogger> sgclark: when the next bunch of buld fixes are necessary, please try to wrap-and-sort when you touch a branch just to make sure everything is actually sorted. every other branch I touch for the CI stuff has wrapsort touch more stuff than it should ^^
<apachelogger> not ur fault, just telling you because you'll likely be the one to touch the branches next ;)
<sgclark> will do
<apachelogger> thx
<sgclark> not sure how to resolve qemu segfault killing arm builds :(
<apachelogger> sgclark: just ignore them I guess
 * apachelogger still hasn't quite grasped by we need arm builds in the ppa
<apachelogger> sgclark: proper archive builds are native, so chances are the tests would pass there anyway
<sgclark> ah ha
<yofel> wasn't it you that enabled arm o.O?
<apachelogger> nope
<yofel> well, it's a nice to have thing - if only qemu wasn't so buggy
<apachelogger> which makes it the not so nice to have thing :P
<apachelogger> qemu-arm always exploded for no apparent reason
<apachelogger> which is why we started getting arm hardware to begin with
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a board at the office one could use for build fixing?
<apachelogger> eitherway, IMO qemu failing makes the arm building pretty pointless as it's more likely because of qemu rather than anything else
<yofel> the tests that fail with wrong results are genuine IMO, but that's like 10%, the rest is qemu
<soee> hmm thers no ffmepg for utopic ?
<soee> *ffmpeg
<yofel> there is libav
<soee> what is it ?
<yofel> we don't ship ffmpeg
<soee> package libav
<yofel> !info libav utopic
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in utopic
<soee> :o
<yofel> !info libav-tools utopic
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11~beta1-2 (utopic), package size 409 kB, installed size 2895 kB
<yofel> it's a fork of ffmpeg essentially
<soee> so it accepts teh commands that ffmepg does ?
<yofel> not exactly
<soee> well seems to work :) avconv -i mini.mp4 -vcodec libvpx -acodec libvorbis -aq 5 -ac 2 -qmax 25 -b 614400  mini.webm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: build fixing?
<shadeslayer> we have 2 boards
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sgclark doesn't have one, so I was wondering whether we could just give her ssh on some thingy
<apachelogger> and since I have slow intartubes...
<sgclark> ahh my internet is crappy as well
<sgclark> apachelogger: yofel: or shadeslayer: can one of you review kdevelop https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-utopic/+packages and put it somewhere more appropriate.
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME today
<apachelogger> Unpacking qml-module-org-kde-platformcomponents:amd64 (5.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5) ...
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-platformcomponents_5.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/platformcomponents/libplatformcomponentsplugin.so', which is also in package plasma-framework 5.1.0+git20140907.0511~0
<sgclark> LOL well apachelogger, wrap-and-sort went terribly wrong on kdelibs4support...
<apachelogger> sgclark: write a mail to kubuntu-devel about that please
<sgclark> about wrap-and-sort?
<Mirv> mitya57: thanks a lot!
<apachelogger> sgclark: yes
<sgclark> I did. control file was the mess, I just reverted that for now with a note in changelog
<sgclark> apachelogger: and fixed the version of break/replace in plasma-framework
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365074/ this is causing alot of orange. Something to be concerned about?
<kfunk> project-neon5-session doesn't pull in project-neon5-kscreen right now? correct? i think it should do that, otherwise users cannot configure their screen(s).
<apachelogger> sgclark: fix your sort issue
<apachelogger> kfunk: it's not an enduser product, and kscreen doesn't have a release scope upstream so really what you are saying is that the plasma team should release kscreen ;)
<kfunk> +1
<sgclark> apachelogger: ?
<Mamarok_> question: in utopic, how can I get the previous plasma back, aka not the 5? I did an upgrade (which failed, I had to manaully isntall plasma-desktop), and now I only have plasma5
<BluesKaj> Mamarok_, reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok_> oh, and btw, I still have my konsole showing everything in German, despite me having all set to English, si this going to be solved any time soon?
<Mamarok_> apparently I can't reinstall it: http://paste.kde.org/plevnvre4
<apachelogger> ppa-purge
<Mamarok_> doesn't that need an argument? What ppa should I pruge?
<Mamarok_> purge*
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: thanks for helping despite the fact that my problem was an beginner mistake I should have figured myself ... stupid me
<kdeuser56> Mamarok: needs the ppa as an argument
<kdeuser56> Mamarok: regarding what ppa to purge: obviously the ppa that brought you plasma 5
<kdeuser56> Mamarok: one thing I can recommand for the future: use btrfs, create snapshot for large updates etc. than you can rollback cleanly without all the mess
<Mamarok_> folks, there is a major problem to get the previous kubunutu desktop back: a circular dependency, as plasma-desktop apparently is the 5 package, but to get the previous one back kubuntu-desktop requires the same package name
<Mamarok_> also half of the kcms are missing, no way to configure my dual screen setup
<Mamarok_> so I am somewhat stuck in between two plasma versions, and can't use my computer normally
<Mamarok_> wouldn't it be easier to put the plasma 5 and framework stuff in a separate ppa?
<Mamarok_> or what is it I did wrong?
<Mamarok_> because in ints current state plasma5 works, but half of my stuff is missing, no way to work productively, like for example leaving the desktop doesn't work, no option in the menu, and switching shells with Ctrl+Alt +f1 causes plasma5 to display a startup progress bar ad eternam
 * Mamarok_ eitgher did something totally wrong (which I doubt, I have updated quite often without such a problem) or there is a serious screw up for utopic
<Mamarok_> either*
<Mamarok_> he current panel also is barely usable, switching applications is no more possible, onl with the meyboard shortcuts
<Mamarok_> keyboard*
<yofel> Mamarok: plasma5 *is* in a seperate PPA, just ppa-purge-ing kubuntu-ppa/next should remove most of it
<yofel> frameworks is in the archive, but that doesn't conflict with kde4
<Mamarok_> right, so there is only one plasma-desktop file, and that is plasma 5, so impossible to get the kubuntu-desktop back, could somebody please have a look at it? I am getting weary about trxying to have a working desktop, that circular dependency is really maddeding
<sgclark> yofel: This is triggering orange on several packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8365074/ is it something to worry about? I am guessing it is from build tools and these packages don't have mkspecs?
<Mamarok_> looks very much like totally screwed right now
<yofel> Mamarok_: 
<yofel> [19:24:40] <yofel> Mamarok: plasma5 *is* in a seperate PPA, just ppa-purge-ing kubuntu-ppa/next should remove most of it
<yofel> [19:24:50] <yofel> frameworks is in the archive, but that doesn't conflict with kde4
<yofel> could you pastebing what apt says when you try to downgrade plasma-desktop?
<Mamarok_> yofel: I have been asking that for some time, but nobody didn't specify what I should remove, thanks, will try that
<yofel> sgclark: ignore those for now. I don't think anyone came up with a good solution for that yet
<sgclark> thank you
<Mamarok_> I don't have access to the bouncer so I can't read everything that was said earlier, currently only Mamarok_ is readable to me
<Mamarok_> I lsot all my previous settings
<yofel> ah, sorry
<Mamarok_> yeah, I need to get my bouncer credentials, this is nother thing that is driving me craz...
<Mamarok_> yofel: that helped, thanks a bunch.
<yofel> :)
<Mamarok_> Other problem: the systemsettings seem to lack quite some KCMs now, especially the locale settings, what package did I miss?
<yofel> is that maybe still the qt5 version? The qt5 systemsettings will only show ported KCMs
<Mamarok_> shouldn't  that have been removed?
<yofel> it should have been downgraded, but that's the first thing I can think of that would show that symptom
<yofel> is kubuntu-desktop installed now?
<Mamarok_> apparently I only have the 5 version, despite not having next enabled anymore
<Mamarok_> yes, the kubuntu-desktop is installed
<yofel> :/
<Mamarok_> but the systemsettings is the wrong version
<yofel> sudo apt-get install systemsettings=4:4.11.11-0ubuntu6
<yofel> I wonder why it didn't downgrade it :/
<Mamarok_> yay, that helped, thanks a bunch
<yofel> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366970/
<sgclark> fixed I hope
<yofel> thanks
<Darkwing_> valorie: is there more info other than https://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG/Presentation/DesignVisionPrinciples
<soee> eee Plasma 5.0.2  ?
<yofel> yes?
<soee> :)
<soee> i thought it will be released next month ?
<sgclark> no this is not, frameworks need to go to archive first
<soee> this arent frameworks right ?
<sgclark> this is 4.14.1 I am running now
<yofel> we have a frameworks  5.2 and plasma 5.0.2 and kde sc 4.14.1 release which are new
<Riddell> I have very little bandwidth here
<Riddell> but I can probably debsign stuff if it's needed to be uploaded
<sgclark> frameworks is ready for archive, needs someone with powers to do so
<Riddell> sgclark: if I set up a ec2 can you do everything needed so I just have to run debsign?
<sgclark> I am working on 4.14.1 meanwhile
<sgclark> I don't know what that is Riddell: sorry (needed)
<sgclark> my internet keeps going out as well...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark are you sure about frameworks
<shadeslayer> I thought apachelogger mentioned something about ecm being broken
<sgclark> shadeslayer: was fixed this morning
<shadeslayer> alrighty
 * shadeslayer goes back to book reading
<sgclark> ....
<shadeslayer> well, its quite a large book
<shadeslayer> I need to get started today if I hope to finish it in my lifetime
<Mamarok> what book?
<Riddell> sgclark: ec2-54-89-61-228.compute-1.amazonaws.com if you need it
<Riddell> run kubuntu-archive-upload (on your machine or on the ec2)
<Riddell> it should set the changelog to utopic and build the final package
<Riddell> then get me or someone else to debsign it
<Riddell> oh you'll need a FFe
<sgclark> FFe?
<Riddell> file and bug for that and get me or ScottK to ack it
<Riddell> feature freeze exception
<yofel> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<Riddell> just say nothing in the archive uses it so should be no problem
<sgclark> ok... will do this when I can. I am in the middle of running 4.14.1
<sgclark> and I am still on euro time heh
<Riddell> don't get overloaded indeed
<Riddell> and of course you have lots of politics to follow over the next 48 hours
<sgclark> yeah it has all been on my local news
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - work as if you live in the early days of a better nation | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<yofel> here the scottish news were kinda set aside by some american having the great idea to call that new private space rocket they want to make "V2"
<yofel> which awakes some rather bad german memories
<sgclark> yikes
<sgclark> missed that
<Riddell> I feel ignorant, what is that?
<yofel> Riddell: the name of the couple that got sent over to your island a bit more than half a century ago
<yofel> *couple rockets
<Riddell> I hope that in a couple of days I won't have to point out how it's not an island any more :)
<yofel> already got the little england badges printed? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also fwiw you want to upload pkg-kde-tools first?
<yofel> *litte britain rather
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it hasn't been uploaded?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it hasn't been
<shadeslayer> I see 0.15.14 in the archive
<shadeslayer> I like how live build has a script called chroot_hacks
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<kbroulik> symbol
<kbroulik> whoops
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - work as if you live in the early days of a better nation | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Status 4.14.1 http://goo.gl/envdpH
<kubotu> feed branches had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-18
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 17 updates, showing the latest 6
<valorie> Darkwing: look at the whole category: https://techbase.kde.org/Category:Usability
<valorie> and https://vdesign.kde.org/
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> are we independent yet?
<valorie> don't we have a wait a few hours to know?
<Riddell> aww, but I want to know now!
<Riddell> result in about 20 hours
<valorie> I feel the same way
<valorie> esp. after hearing more from all the news shows
<valorie> I hope that Scotland will be OK after all that emotion
<soee> Riddell: you are not :)
<apachelogger> row row row your boat
<apachelogger> I think I am getting a bit tired of all this 
<apachelogger> qml-module-org-kde-core
<apachelogger> - wrong name
<apachelogger> - not dependency of anything that needs it -> breaks all the things by not being pulled in
<apachelogger> <- pissed off beyond comprehension
<valorie> yikes, where are all the wrong names coming from?
<apachelogger> sloppy developers
<apachelogger> just like this newly renamed package had no proper relationship with the previous one causing instalaltion errors due to file conflicts
<valorie> beginners, or those who should know better?
<apachelogger> I do not even want to look to be honest
<apachelogger> and we have a random git snapshot of kscreen in the ppa
<apachelogger> without translations
<apachelogger> but with a .git directory for good measure
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> I dropped a patch from ECM unstable, CI merged it back in because the patch was added to ECM next
<apachelogger> I hate it when things work as expected :S
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: present frameworks is not good for upload
<apachelogger> plasma-framework is entirely fucked
<shadeslayer> did it get uploaded to the archive?
<apachelogger> I very much hope not
<apachelogger> because I am now bzr reverting without upgrade path
<apachelogger> fully reverted now except for legit changes
<apachelogger> now ci is going to be fucked
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/1371043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371043 in gdb (Ubuntu) "gdb --batch broken since 7.8" [High,New]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> libkf5filemetadata1-dev
<apachelogger> why does that have a 1
<apachelogger> nobody knows
<shadeslayer> wat
<sgclark> is this still not available? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372775/
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: staph
<shadeslayer> they history
<shadeslayer> think of the history
<apachelogger> like you really believe the history is going to make it into git
<sgclark> not that I will get an answer, but I will try anyway.. What is the story on plasma-active? okular wants it , but it does not exist for utopic?
<shadeslayer> okular has a optional dep right
<shadeslayer> surely that can be dropped
<sgclark> technically yes, it will remove features... hopefully no one will notice? /shrug
<shadeslayer> sgclark: since we're making a concious decision to drop plasma, some fallout is expected
<shadeslayer> should be minor though
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> no one uses active
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - work as if you live in the early days of a better nation | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Status 4.14.1 http://goo.gl/envdpH | Status 5.0.2 http://goo.gl/dksyRj
<sgclark> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8373424/
<sgclark> ScottK: apachelogger: shadeslayer or anyone important, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/+bug/1371211 need Ack? I guess.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371211 in kio (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> sgclark: up to the release team
<shadeslayer> nominated for utopic
<sgclark> shadeslayer: just doing what Riddell told me to do. He mentioned to ask for Ack. /shrug
<Riddell> right, me or ScottK are release team
<Riddell> but apachelogger said plasma-frameworks was broken?
<sgclark> said nothing to me. ok....
<Riddell> 10:53 < apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: present frameworks is not good for upload
<Riddell> 10:53 < apachelogger> plasma-framework is entirely fucked
<Riddell> 10:54 < apachelogger> because I am now bzr reverting without upgrade path
<Riddell> 10:56 < apachelogger> fully reverted now except for legit changes
<Riddell> so maybe it's ok now not sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be good now
<apachelogger> sgclark: how did you bump the versions on plasma-workspace and baloo btw?
<apachelogger> or with what tool
<apachelogger> because they got things wrong... baloo, kfilemetadata and kscreen are not frameworks
<sgclark> apachelogger: those were manual.. it was late, I likely screwed up. I am the one working on all this, why would you not ping me with issues??
<apachelogger> sgclark: because I can just as well fix them? :P
<apachelogger> they are blocking ci rollout
<sgclark> you pinged everyone else... whatever.
<apachelogger> I blocked them to not upload something that was broken
<apachelogger> s/blocked/pinged
<sgclark> alright. I suppose that makes sense. Sorry, tired and cranky.
<Mamarok> I have another problem: no network manager, there appears to be a plasma-nm, but that is for plasma5
<Mamarok> I have to start the network manually on startup, ditto for x
<Mamarok> so apparently there are still some packages that were not reverted to previous kubuntu-desktop
 * Mamarok ponders reinstalling, since my system right now is really screwed
<sgclark> Mamarok: I am on pure kde4 atm and having network issues... so it may not be from that. 
<Mamarok> well, it's not networking issues, I have a network manager that is for plasma5, which clearly is wrong, so the reverting to plasma4 is a partial failure
<Mamarok> hence my idea about reinstalling
<Mamarok> but that means I have to make a backup again and will loose time again
<allee> Mamarok:  FWIW you can put /home into it's own partition.  And if you have the space create an os1 and os2 partition.  So one never 'reinstall', but  install on the other unsused os<N> partition.  In this case you can even quickly boot in the old system if the new OS installation fails.
<Mamarok> allee: I know that, not a beginner...
<allee> Mamarok: uh, it's not only me how know that?  Damn :-)
<Mamarok> but this is an SSD, and I choose not to use a separate home aprtition anymore because of that, cause the alst few upgrades were not a problem, I didn't expect plasma5 to screw up so much when reverting to plsma4
<Mamarok> cause right now I still have a lot of plasma5 in use isntead of plasma4, purging the next ppa didn't full work
<Mamarok> anyway, downoding the beta and going back to a separate home aprtition, seems a better choice with all the screw up
<allee> Oh, oh. Stuff always goes wrong when there's no backup!  That's a law :-)
<yofel> AFAIK Ubiquity can install over an installed system by removing the existing system folders, you could try that first
<Mamarok> erm, that is not the point, I do have a backup
<yofel> ok
<Mamarok> yofel: that was my answer to allee
<Mamarok> yofel: any link to the old network manager so I could install it?
<Mamarok> anyway, I guess reinstalling is in order, there also is lightdm screwed up
<Mamarok> and my wegGL doesn't work anymore either
<yofel> lightdm should not be screwed up.. it works fine even on my plasma5 install
<Mamarok> well, it doesn't start
<yofel> the nm widget would be in plasma-widget-networkmanagement 0.9.3.4-1
<Mamarok> I ahve to start x manually
<yofel> :/
<Mamarok> I have the package, but I also have plasma-nm from plasma5, so I guess it makes the widget simply not showing up
<BluesKaj_> Mamarok, I had to reinstall the OS to / , after I had the same problem as yours
<Mamarok> anyway, reinstalling, let me find a suitable USB disk...
<Mamarok> and I will repartition the disk, seems to be safer to have home separately after all...
<Mamarok> let's hope at least the partition manager works
<BluesKaj_> Mamarok, yes it is safer, saved my "bacon" a few times already 
<BluesKaj_> I use an old 1G stick with gparted on it 
<genii> Mmm bacon
<Mamarok> brilliant, usb-creator-kde doesn't let me erase an USB disk...
<Mamarok> I get this error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.dbus.exceptions.DBusException: com.ubuntu.USBCreator.Error.NotAuthorized
<Mamarok> despite having asked me my password
 * Mamarok tries unetbootin
<Mamarok> crap, now kdesudo doesn't work anymore...
<Mamarok> looks like everything is pretty much screwed right now
 * Mamarok tries to find a DVD
<mcstr_> in kde plasma next when i chose print key as shortcut to run ksnapshot even if assigned it does nothing, is that a reported bug yet?
<soee_> there is a lot of shortcuts missing
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-19
<valorie> damn, it seems 55% no on Scottish independence
<valorie> only the highlands not yet counted
 * tsimpson is glad they voted to stay
<valorie> I have very mixed feelings
<tsimpson> it was a very high turnout so at least it's a legitimate result
<valorie> oh, for sure
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> apachelogger: I tried to ask you about the kfilemetadata path yesterday but you were away, was that another ECM break?
<sgclark> nm
<apachelogger> sgclark: yes no, not really, please make sure that the include path in debian/rules says 3 rather than 2
<apachelogger> the 2 thingy is for kde4 (and used to work for 5 stuff because we had patched ECM) the 3 thing is for ECM based software
<apachelogger> at this point if paths are changing for no apparent reason it is because you there is a 2 where it should be 3
<apachelogger> -include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<apachelogger> +include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk
<sgclark> ah ha, ok thanks I will look out for that apachelogger
<apachelogger> FWIW I am not sure kfilemetadata should split the plugins btw
<sgclark> that was part of the stuff santa was doing
<sgclark> whom I have not seen since I got back
<apachelogger> yeah, he's been gone for a while
<apachelogger> also the baloo lib split seems overly pointless
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/EKPo3Sg
<shadeslayer> top post on reddit :D
<soee_> shadeslayer: hehe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUR-HgAtwtg&feature=youtu.be :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> humans screw up
<soee_> i said yesterday that scots wont win it, its just politic, bussiness etc, citizens vots are nothing
<apachelogger> it's because jr left too early 
<apachelogger> that's the problem
<apachelogger> lunchpad is being weird again -.-
<apachelogger> or maybe Oo
<apachelogger> Oo oO
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oh ffs
<soee_> :)
<mcstr> http://s1.postimg.org/alw1y4j8v/Bildschirmfoto7.jpg  <-- is this a known bug?
<soee_> what bug ?
<mcstr> soee see how the kicker startmenu is so dark
<mcstr> happens if i run it in foreground of firefox, but not for example in foreground of dolphin
<apachelogger> this is not the plasma bug tracker
<soee_> oh im not sure, im not using this menu
<mcstr> apachelogger shall i try in projectneon then?
<apachelogger> mcstr: project neon is not the plasma bug tracker either
<mcstr> so where then ? :)
<apachelogger> bugs.kde.org
<mcstr> done :P
<sgclark> 5.0.2 needs to be tested, do testers test from staging or ?
<apachelogger> I'd say so yes
<sgclark> !testers please test 5.0.2 http://goo.gl/a0ywC7
<ubottu> sgclark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sgclark> blech
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket  for information
<sgclark> ^
<sgclark> woohoo I don't have to test
<lordievader> sgclark: Anything in particular, or add it to the sources and run a dist-upgrade?
<sgclark> this is plasma 5 so if you  are using that then that should work I think
<lordievader> I have the regular Kubuntu Next ppa enabled, and I think plasma5 is installed. However it doesn't show up in lightdm...
<sgclark> err no, dist-upgrade wants to remove plasma5
<BluesKaj> sorry, I'm sticking with plasma 4 for the time being, atm i don't have another stable OS as a fallback 
<sgclark> ok, well anyone using plasma 5 in vm or otherwise, just do an upgrade with that ppa enabled. Thanks.
<lordievader> sgclark: I'll try and get it installed. If that succeeds I'll see if I can test 5.0.2 ;)
<sgclark> ok thank you.
<lordievader> Shouldn't plasma-workspace be a depency of kubuntu-plasma5-meta?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> plasma-workspace is for the most part an asset package
<apachelogger> it provides thingsies a shell impelemntation of plasma will want
<apachelogger> so meta -> plasma-desktop -> plasma-workspace
<lordievader> kubuntu-plasma5-meta removed plasma4 but didn't give me plasma5.
<apachelogger> lordievader: that sounds like bad dependencies somewhere then
<apachelogger> plasma-workspace at any rate wouldn't give you a plasma
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop would
<lordievader> An older version of plasma-desktop was still there.
<lordievader> I was digging around and figured that could be it. Only later I saw plasma-desktop.
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> lordievader: I'd argue that simply installing the meta wouldn't upgrade existing packages
<apachelogger> so you'd want to install and dist-upgrade
<lordievader> apachelogger: It seems that was the problem. It's fixed now btw.
<apachelogger> I can see the problem though, it's a bit of a mess to prevent though
<lordievader> apachelogger: The meta package cannot depend on version >x?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> because people didn't listen to me
<lordievader> Hmm, yes that is a bit of a problem.
<apachelogger> we have >=4:5.0 and >=5.0 depending on the package
<apachelogger> and since 4: makes everything bigger there is no way to express both at the same time
<apachelogger> so one would have to manually list the relevant version for all the packages
<apachelogger> which is of course crap
<lordievader> Change in versioning isn't a solution? (Getting rid of the 4: prefix...)
<apachelogger> lordievader: that wouldn't work, everything needed 4: prefix
<apachelogger> to which Riddell objected because it isn't technically necessary for new packages
<lordievader> So in short... it is a mess?
<apachelogger> exactly
<lordievader> Great. Good luck on that ;)
<apachelogger> -.-
 * Mamarok is back with Utopic installed correctly
<Mamarok> 2 things: the installer says "Thank you for installing Kubuntu 14.04..." I guess this is an overlook
<Mamarok> also: default file manager appears to be Konqueror when opening a connected device from the panel...
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, konkueror? not dolphin?
<Mamarok> yep, opening a newly connected USB disk opens it with Konqueror, not with Dolphin
<soee> when coonecting through ssh and doing some commit to my git repo i have this message: bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL.utf8)
<soee> any idea how to fix it ?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-20
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi aaron
<valorie> how are ya?
 * valorie is still recovering from jetlag+icky cold
<Mamarok> FWIW: all file associations in the inode section that are active have Konqueror as first occurence: http://i.imgur.com/ad1rHYo.png
<yofel> what's the first application in the list shown in system settings > default applications > file manager?
<Mamarok> Konqueror as well
<yofel> wth
<Mamarok> I installed kde-full, maybe something inside there triggereded it?
<Mamarok> not new to Utopic btw, I had that in Trusty as well
<yofel> could be, and yeah I've seen that too but I didn't have time to dig deeper
<yofel> maybe it's a race condition as dolphin and konqueror have the same initial preference value in the desktop file
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<valorie> looks like scarlett is over jetlag too!
<valorie> \o/
<sgclark> hehe yeah. time for a break though
<valorie> sgclark: I picked up a nasty cold as well; finally getting rid of that as well
<valorie> I hope you are well
<sgclark> valorie: yeah I had sniffles and cough first few days but it did not get to bad, all better now.
<valorie> excellent
<sgclark> what was the program/thing called you use to see irc when you are away?
<sgclark> and does it work when offline? my internet seem to have turned to crap and I cut out alot.. during conversations..
<yofel> if you have a server quassel can do it, otherwise there's IRC bouncers
<yofel> I use former, valorie latter IIRC
<sgclark> Ok thanks, I will look into both to see what fits.
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC
<sgclark> ty
<valorie> I didn't like quassel, so bnc + konvi all the way
<valorie> for me
<valorie> yes, both work as long as they are connected
<valorie> all bets are off if they get disconnected, which is rare
<valorie> there is also screen, which some use instead
<sgclark> I just sent a ticket for the kde BNC for now. Thanks you two
<valorie> cool
<sgclark> off to the store, see you guys later/tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mcstr_> i have got a big problem in kubuntu with my font roboto since today... it always turns out fat even if set on regular size... worked for weeks before....rebuilding font cache did not help nor did a new installation of the font set.... 
<mcstr_> that does not happen with oxygen font for example
<mcstr_> http://s16.postimg.org/q2sn2f8xx/image.jpg
<mcstr_> i will have a look if that's the same issue in plasma next or not
<mcstr_> weird... after login in to project neon where the problem was not there and loging in back to kubuntu the problem seems to have fixed itself 
<mcstr_> damn the problem remains
<mcstr_> after a few mins the fonts turn bold again :(
<mcstr_> gonna file it as a bug
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Antisound> hi guys. Can you tell me when plasma 5.0.2 will be in the live image?
<sgclark> It is packaged waiting for testing, but I think everyone is away for the weekend.
<Antisound> ok sgclark thx ;-)
<Mamarok> hm, I appear to have a major conflict in my calendar for the LiMux event, looks like I can't come to Munich :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: aww shame :(
<Mamarok> the problem is I can on Friday and Sunday, but not on Saturday, and travelling in between makes it pretty impossible
<Mamarok> since the Saturday event several people depend on my presence
<Riddell> Mamarok: such happens, only so many days in the year
<sgclark> Hi Riddell: How was your trip? Still on it?
<Riddell> sgclark_sleeping: back home now in barcelona
<Riddell> I had a great time in the mountains
<Riddell> what did I miss here?
<sgclark> gosh I am messing about with znc and apparently I am sleeping haha
<sgclark> ah not much, apachelogger has been very busy with ci and shadeslayer is reading a lifetime sized book. 
<sgclark> I have finished all the releases, they need to be tested though and not many around to do so.
<Riddell> I'm too tired just now I'm afraid but in the morning for sure
<ScottK> Riddell: Welcome back.  My condolences.
<soee_> sgclark: plasma 5.0.2 packages are ready ?
<sgclark> yep. no worries, i figured. and yeah sorry :(
<soee_> i see some deps wating in stages
<sgclark> soee_: yep armhf is not, qemu segfaults
<sgclark> but amd64 and i386 ready for testing
<sgclark> but running it here and one install was perfect and running well, another , not so much, not sure why. 
<soee_> sgclark: what tas the problem ?
<sgclark> my desktop, logout/reboot/logout etc buttons don't work. Laptop everything works perfectly
<soee_> well they sometimes stop to work for me with current installation after some updates
<soee_> then after reboot they are ok
<soee_> how can i tets 5.0.2 ?
<sgclark> add https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging ppa
<soee_> i sthere anything else that can break my system ? :)
<sgclark> ahh yes. one sec, qml madness
<soee_> hehe im a bit scred when i read the description form this ppa ? :D
<sgclark> lol yes. normally don't use it.
<sgclark> good news, I found the problem and fixing. Bad news it will be a moment before it is ready for testing soee_
<soee_> sgclark: im here next hour, so if it ready just ping me
<sgclark> yep, should just be a few minutes
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-14
<TJ-> Finally tracked down why Abiword starts every session. Something to do with kde-telepathy and the abiword Dbus service: bug 1495336
<ubottu> bug 1495336 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "15:10 Auto-starts Abiword every session due to Telepathy Dbus service" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495336
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping: #kubuntu-council is alive
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: join #kubuntu-council
<valorie> also Mamarok, yofel and anybody else interested
<apol> I don't know if you are aware, but some images on the website are broken http://kubuntu.org/
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ^
<vip> hi ho
<vip> anybody with kmail url opening problems?
<kfunk> vip: yep. known issue
<kfunk> vip: fixed in kdepim master
<kfunk> vip: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346370
<ubottu> KDE bug 346370 in composereditor-ng "KMail does not accept to insert an URL (Copied from Chromium) into a message" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<vip> kfunk: great, hope it will be released as bugfix version
<vip> kfunk: ah, it is different bug 
<vip> mine is about clicking url on received message, KDEInit cannot (run/execute)  '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/kioexec'
<vip> it downloads url and opens as local file://, kmail is freezed, then message from above appears
<kfunk> hm, works for me. does that file (kioexec) exist for you?
<vip> yup
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-38-g6b7acad * Aleix Pol:  (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Expose UpdatesModel::hasUpdates
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/6b7acad83b9f7ceeb67cd33a659c2222d0516536
 * genii makes more coffee
<shadeslayer> genii: http://kci.pangea.pub/ < the machines are taking over
<shadeslayer> genii: as well as http://dci.pangea.pub/
<genii> shadeslayer: A lot of times when I see on the mailing list a package was approved by bot, it gets me wondering....
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> genii: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU
<shadeslayer> not sure if you've seen that
<shadeslayer> but brilliant video overall :)
<shadeslayer> yay all my tests pass
<genii> Heh, recommended on that same page: "Coffee: The Greatest Addiction Ever"
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Google knows you too well
<genii> Indeed
<shadeslayer> you have to wonder, perhaps google knows you better than your partner/parents
<shadeslayer> or your best friend
 * ovidiu-florin is here and he's pissed
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> I just got back in the house lol
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hangout now?
<ahoneybun> if you up for it
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ping
<ahoneybun> valorie: hangout?
<marco-parillo> Work serves three purposes: To produce products and services buyers desire; To enable workers to acquire goods and services; To give workers a sense of contributing
<marco-parillo> If now 1% of farmers can produce far more food than the 99% used to that is good for humanity as a whole. The trick is to enable the former (for example, truck drivers in the video) consume at least as much as they did before; and gain some sense of contributing.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: what's up?
<ovidiu-florin> got into a fight about the terms an onditions on a contest.
<yofel> ah ^^
<ovidiu-florin> organizers claimed that the terms said something it didn't
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: are you around?
<shadeslayer> ssup
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: you have a mackbook, do you know how to check a checksum on osX?????
<ovidiu-florin> for this: https://trello.com/c/rGFyOEFP/24-add-instructions-for-checking-the-iso-checksum-in-the-new-docs
<shadeslayer> perhaps disk utility
<shadeslayer> but OS X should have md5sum too
<shadeslayer> so launch a terminal
<shadeslayer> and use the command line tool
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: did you see the notice about wrong URL images on the website?
<TJ-> ovidiu-florin: It would be very useful to add instructions for also checking the hash of the image *on the removable media* 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: look at the frontpage
<yofel> a couple URL's still point to kubwp
<yofel> which now seems to be down
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: fixed
<ovidiu-florin> where was the notice?
<yofel> apol pointed it out in here in the morning
<yofel> and I pinged you
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: the kubuntu logo at the top is still broken - is that part of the theme?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: just fixed that too
<yofel> ah yes, perfect, thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I scrolled up, and saw ahoneybun's ping, and thought that was it
<ovidiu-florin> thanks for telling me again
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<yofel> yw
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-images
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> got a few minutes?
<Riddell> yes, although only a few
<clivejo> or has someone done frameworks
<Riddell> nobody but you :)
<clivejo> I been out fixing Windows machines all day
<clivejo> I feel dirty
<Riddell> fixing by installing linux of course I assume
<clivejo> sadly not
<Riddell> so where did you get to with frameworks?
<clivejo> ok so I had issues last night
<clivejo> depot wasnt letting me on
<clivejo> but I fixed that
<Riddell> ach we all have issues, but there are friends here
<clivejo> you fell asleep on me last night!
<clivejo> so I eventually got package-name-list -d wily -r frameworks to run
<Riddell> lovely, anything new?
<clivejo> wasnt any output
<clivejo> but then I was thinking my bzr isnt updated
<clivejo> my kubuntu-automation is a month or so old
<Riddell> I don't think it will output anything if there's nothing new
<Riddell> it'll just write to package-name-lists/frameworks-wily
<clivejo> where?
<Riddell> in the directory you checked out kubuntu-automation into
<Riddell> it'll output got version 5.14 stable
<Riddell> write package-name-lists/frameworks-wily
<Riddell> bzr diff package-name-lists/frameworks-wily
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> it did
<Riddell> and wc -l package-name-lists/frameworks-wily says 68?
<clivejo> 67
<Riddell> curious
<Riddell> here's mine, run a diff on it   http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/frameworks-wily
<clivejo> should I rm the automation folder and get a fresh copy
<Riddell> no just bzr update or bzr pull as appropriate
<Riddell> so what happened next?
<clivejo> bluez-qt
<clivejo> Im missing
<clivejo> I keep getting Permission Denied with bzr commands
<Riddell> set up ~/.ssh/config to pre-set the username to ftpubuntu
<clivejo> I have :/
<clivejo> for what host?
<yofel> with bzr commands? That would mean your authorization settings for launchpad aren't right..
<clivejo> ah working
<clivejo> bazaar.launchpad.net
<Riddell> ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<clivejo> Now on revision 614.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=614&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 614
<Riddell> [DEFAULT]
<Riddell> email = Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> launchpad_username = jr
<Riddell> something like that
<clivejo> I have that
<clivejo> I need to add bazaar.launchpad.net into ~.ssh/conf
<clivejo> anyways its worked
<clivejo> 68 in there now
<clivejo> so I need pause CI?
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hmm I guess so
<Riddell> maybe you don't have permissions for that
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> I dont
<Riddell> clivejo: I ran it
<Riddell> ask sitter how to get permissions for that
<Riddell> reminds me to unpause it again later
<clivejo> is the version 5.18.0?
<clivejo> sorry14
<clivejo> or just 5.14
<clivejo> stupid gpg agent
<clivejo> how do I get the gpg-agent to enter my key passcode?
<Riddell> 5.14.0
<Riddell> it should just be running
<Riddell> and use pinentry-qt as the UI
<clivejo> well its not!
<yofel> what's the error? pinentry not working or the agent not working?
<clivejo> no error, just have to enter my passcode twice per source sign
<clivejo> gpg-connect-agent: can't connect to the agent: IPC connect call failed
<yofel> sounds like the agent isn't running
<clivejo> gpg-agent[9747]: gpg-agent (GnuPG) 2.0.28 started
<yofel> how did you start it?
<Riddell> gpg-agent is spooky voodoo
<yofel> usually, yeah :(
<clivejo> FFS !!  Enter passphrase: gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<clivejo> it just confirmed it was running!
<sgclark> make sure you have a pinentry app installed
<Riddell>  when it randomly breaks for me I turn my computer off and on again and it sometimes starts to work
<sgclark> also I had to put GPG_TTY=$(tty)  export GPG_TTY in my bashrc
<sgclark> oh and eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) also in bashrc
<sgclark> never breaks for me anymore
<clivejo> it says its running
<clivejo> but when I run the staging script it keeps asking for my passcode
<mamarley> The gpg-agent doesn't seem to have worked properly for me since I upgraded to Vivid a long time ago.  gpg-agent is running and pinentry-qt4 is installed, but it never remembers the password and I never get the graphical prompt.
<yofel> the eval part is important, you need an environment variable set in your shell for it to work
<clivejo> yofel: it is
<soee> ovidiu-florin: you pinged :)
<clivejo> yofel: could it be the way I have a separate account I work in?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: yes
<yofel> clivejo: shouldn't be...
<ovidiu-florin> soee: can you have a hangout with us? right now?
<soee> oh i can't make it today.. have one project to do small changes and 1 hour for my boss :)
<yofel> clivejo: at least not if said var is set in the shell you work in, the process is reachable and you can connect to X from that shell
<clivejo> remember I had "issues" connecting to X
<yofel> hm, you can try pinentry-curses
<ovidiu-florin> soee: are you good with designing web pages?
<yofel> won't work if a GUI app tries to ask for the gpg password though, remember that
<soee> ovidiu-florin: depends, i do a lot of backend stuff and sometimes when i have to frontend, but when it comes to design it is good to have proffesional designer
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then we'll look for a designer
<clivejo> mmm
<clivejo> now Ive killed kate
<soee> ovidiu-florin: but a good designer not someone who thinks he can design :)
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<soee> i could always ask my friend (he does graphics etc.) when he comes back to work 
<soee> but hes off for 2 weeks to spend this time with his daughter (born 2 weeks ago) :)
<yofel> talking about agents, I found a funny process command line...
<yofel> yofel     3105  0.0  0.0  11168   336 ?        Ss   18:20   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/yofel/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-T550 /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/startkde
<Riddell> clivejo: or edit the script to add -us -uc to the debuild and it won't sign them then just do it in batch later with debsign manually
<yofel> how's that supposed to do anything useful o.O
<clivejo> ok pinentry is installed
<clivejo> Ive added those lines to bashrc too
<clivejo> still not working
<yofel> source your bashrc in the shell you're trying to sign something, then try gpg --clearsign /tmp/foo and tell what it does
<clivejo> asks from my passphrase
<yofel> any other output?
<clivejo> You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for
<yofel> that's all o.O?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> for my key clivejo@aol.com
<yofel> is "use-agent" in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf ?
<clivejo> yup
<yofel> ...
<clivejo> how do I list the keys it knows about?
<yofel> gpg --list-keys
<clivejo> so it knows about that key :/
<TJ-> There's a severe issue with the SDDM greeter. when it is in use it causes ecryptfs-recover-private to fail because it has created a separate @s (session) keyring but e-r-p puts the keys in the @us (user session) keyring
<clivejo> I dunno :/
<yofel> does it say "gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session" ?
<TJ-> I'll post a bug report after dinner; spent the last 45 minutes diagnosing it with Ty hicks
<clivejo> when the script runs debsign is says gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session and to enter passphrase
<TJ-> yofel: nothing to do with gpg-agent; the tools insert the keys into the kernel (@us) directly (using the keyctl API), but the mount command cannot access the key because it is working from a different keyring (the @s). I only hit this because I switched from lightdm to sddm last night
<yofel> ok, so it does try to use the agent but fails to connect to it
<yofel> TJ-: that was for clivejo
<TJ-> yofel: Ahhh, sorry! doh!
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> oh wait
<clivejo> its working
<yofel> \o/
<clivejo> but how, I have NOOOO idea!
<clivejo> it popped up a graphical prompt for the passcode this time
<clivejo> where can I find the lastest wily iso?
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<clivejo> yofel: probem: the screen has stopped on a diff file
<clivejo> with a :
<clivejo> as it its expecting input from me
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<yofel> I haven't run that script in a while...
<clivejo> its a debian/control file
<clivejo> reds and greens
<clivejo> will I just hit enter?
<yofel> dunno...
<yofel> sounds like it's asking you about a merge?
<clivejo> I just pressed q and enter
<clivejo> must be using less to echo out the diffs
<yofel> git diff does that automatically
<clivejo> does it need user input if the output is greater than screen lines?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> that must be what it is7
<clivejo> here we go again
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu Promotion meeting over
<clivejo> what did you guys achieve?
<clivejo> 3 more packages to do
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> Riddell: can you unpause CI
<clivejo> Riddell / yofel : So they are going to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/ ?
<clivejo> anyone?
<clivejo> is it safe to run - for f in *.changes ; do dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks $f ; do
<clivejo> is someone working on the qa server?
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/ doesnt seem to be working
<Riddell> clivejo: done
<Riddell> clivejo: have you updated the file in kubuntu-automation?
<Riddell> clivejo: build-status-conf/frameworks.conf
<clivejo> I havent
<clivejo> Ive just finished the upload
<clivejo> they are failing on Cmake
<clivejo> but when that gets published it should be ok#
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/7905486
<Riddell> yes cmake is always the first that needs done
<Riddell> it'll need retries, that's what this line does   while true; do ./kubuntu-retry-builds --frameworks --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-frameworks --force; sleep 1200; done
<clivejo> ok Ive updated the frameworks.conf file
<clivejo> that needs to be pushed to bzr?
<Riddell> yep
<clivejo> so do a bzr commit locally
<clivejo> and then push?
<clivejo> Riddell: Im in trouble :/
<clivejo> Riddell: did you move qa.kubuntu.co.uk ?
<clivejo> looks like LP authoriation token is acting up
<valorie> sorry guys, I've gone back to nightowl/late riser pattern again
<valorie> and now it's time to clean the dirty floors and suck up the giant spider on my ceiling
<sgclark> eek. yeah been spotting spiders today. Time to call the exterminator
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know how qa.kubuntu.co.uk works?
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.13.0_wily.html
<sgclark> yikes. that seems broken
 * clivejo nods
<sgclark> whatever user they use to auth looks to be broken. Riddell will have to help there I think
<clivejo> I think the server was moved or something
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah I did move it
<clivejo> know how to fix it?
<Riddell> dunno, let's see what happens when I run it
<clivejo> is it linked to your LP account?
<Riddell> I really don't remember
<Riddell> it seems to be running something
<ahoneybun> valorie: check out Kubuntu Family on telegram
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what's the purpose of that group?
<ahoneybun> disussion on the go
<ahoneybun> your in that group too
<clivejo> is there a terminal based browser?
<ahoneybun> for telegram?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/33qIBuV
<clivejo> ahoneybun: nope, for qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> there is telegram-cli XD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh nice, but what's the font?
<ahoneybun> oxygen
<Riddell> ahoneybun: keep a copy for release time then :)
<ahoneybun> andrea on telegram did the konqi artwork
<Riddell> ahoneybun: have you checked it fits on the new website?
<ahoneybun> will do
<ahoneybun> same size as the old one
<ahoneybun> 1600x500
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so yes it will look nice!
<clivejo> Riddell: how did you fix it?
<Riddell> clivejo: did I fix it?
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.14.0_wily.html
<clivejo> its working
<clivejo> and I know it wasnt me!
<Riddell> well well, amazing what one does
<Riddell> I looked at the output of ps -ef to see the command that ppa-build-status-cron ran was  /usr/bin/python ./ppa-build-status -r frameworks -d wily -v 5.14.0 -c /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation/cred -p kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks --cache ./cache-wily
<Riddell> then I ran that command and it asked for a web browser to open a url so I did that locally and told launchpad to allow it
<Riddell> so yay maybe it's now fixed
<clivejo> :)
<Riddell> yep looks like it
<ahoneybun> I think kconfig has the same issue that it had before
<Riddell> ok then time for bed for me
<Riddell> clivejo: will you run that retry command?
<clivejo> retry?
<clivejo> Riddell: retry what command?
<Riddell> while true; do ./kubuntu-retry-builds --frameworks --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-frameworks --force; sleep 1200; done
<clivejo> on your box?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes just run it locally
<Riddell> and hopefully in the morning all will be compiled
 * Riddell snoozes
<clivejo> so there is no intelligence about this at all, it just keeps retrying over and over until they build?
<sgclark> sadly yep
<ari-tczew> does Framework 5.14 not need a FFe?
<sgclark> clivejo: run that command Riddell stated above in your terminal and it will retry
<clivejo> I have
<clivejo> just not in a loop
<clivejo> as I shut down my computer at night
<sgclark> the loops will keep retrying. ahh ok
<sgclark> will then keep retrying till you go to bed heh
<clivejo> but thought there might be some kind of structure to the retries!
<clivejo> sgclark: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/217944572/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.attica-kf5_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> lot of missing symbols
<clivejo> but qa has it marked green?
<sgclark> much to much jetlag today to much help with symbols. Missing needs to be researched though..
<clivejo> where you been?
<sgclark> Randa, Switzerland for KDE sprint meeting
<clivejo> oh right, how did that go?
<sgclark> excellent. very tired today from trip, just resting haha
<clivejo> you are in the states?
<sgclark> yeah, west coast
<clivejo> long flight!
<sgclark> indeed lol
<clivejo> do you go every year?
<sgclark> was my first one
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> what projects you work on?
<sgclark> build.kde.org is mine
<clivejo> the front and back end?
<sgclark> yeap
<clivejo> cool
<clivejo> what distro is that for?
<sgclark> it is not a distribution. it tests all KDE projects.
<sgclark> probably better explained when my brain is not broken. 
<sgclark> :)
<clivejo> my brain is fried too!
<sgclark> anyway, must afk to spend time with family. Should be around in the next day or so though to help a bit.
<clivejo> Ill trigger another rebuild
<clivejo> they all showing as waiting or failed
<yofel> clivejo: it's green even with a symbol diff because all the missing symbols are "optional"
<yofel> looks like gcc internal stuff
<clivejo> a symbol can be optional?
<yofel> yes, in this case it's symbols that the last couple gcc4 versions put there, but that don't actually belong to the library.
<yofel> like in this case, most are the auto-generated class constructors/destructors 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-15
<clivejo> should wily run ok in 1Gb of RAM?
<clivejo> ok bed time!
<clivejo> night all
<soee> http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech/article/1857948/chinese-os-last-more-40-cent-dell-pcs-china-now-running-homegrown ;)
<soee> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: we cleanned up our trello boards. And what was small and fast, we did now, the others, we've updated their status.
<ovidiu-florin> soee: pong
<clivejo> oh the promotion meeting?
<clivejo> Riddell: Kauth failing on symbols?  - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218001241/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kauth_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> clivejo: so is sonnet and solid :( looks like some more gcc settings have been tweaked
<Riddell> it's all private symbols as far as I can see
<Riddell> I'm working on sonnet
<clivejo> how do you fix them?
<clivejo> so many emails!
<Riddell> clivejo: download the logs, run pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 5.14.0 log in the git archive
<Riddell> remove the MISSING lines
<Riddell> then  git-buildpackage-ppa -s 2
<Riddell> and upload that
<clivejo> what branch ? kubuntu_stable?
<clivejo> kubuntu_wily_archive?
<Riddell> clivejo: kubuntu_wily_archive
 * Riddell always clones/checkouts out with kubuntu-dev-tools bin/kget script
<clivejo> my system hates me
<clivejo> git-gui wont load today
<soee> ovidiu-florin: what site you are plan to work on?
<sitter> ahoneybun: we didn't do a content review of the kubuntu slideshow
<sitter> also we are past UI freeze so I am not sure twiddling with things there is a good idea :P
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: yes
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I don't understand
<yofel> most of the frameworks now fail on symbols
<soee> ovidiu-florin: you asked yesterday if i design webs etc. so i wonder what do you plan :)
<yofel> and from a quick look, kservice is not just gcc stuff
<yofel> e.g.
<yofel> +#MISSING: 5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1# _ZN14KSycocaFactoryC1E16KSycocaFactoryId@Base 4.96.0
<yofel> + _ZN14KSycocaFactoryC1E16KSycocaFactoryIdP7KSycoca@Base 5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<ovidiu-florin> soee:  we need a designer to make some mockups of a few pages on our kubuntu site.
<clivejo> Riddell: does kubuntu-retry-builds retry failed reuploaded packages?
<ovidiu-florin> The Download page needs a new design
<ovidiu-florin> that's first
<Riddell> clivejo: yes
<sitter> Riddell: btw isos are 300mb over
<sitter> also I feel like I saw ubuntu artwork packages on the ISO when doing stuff in randa
 * sitter looks for germinate output
<sitter> ubuntu-mono                               | ubuntu-themes                     | adwaita-icon-theme                          | Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>                  |          176418 |            5621
<sitter> adwaita-icon-theme                        | adwaita-icon-theme                | libgtk-3-common                             | Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>          |          943512 |            4425
<sitter> and we have aptdaemon (again?)
<clivejo> Riddell: kauth seems to be published now, so I run a retry.  
<clivejo> gonna grab some lunch 
<ahoneybun> sitter: as long as you changed 15.04 to 15.10 that might be good enough if that is what your talking about
<ahoneybun> other wise i'm going to grab some screenshots from it later today
<sitter> I think jon did
<sitter> still downloading ISO
<ahoneybun> I grabbed the daily last night, is that good enough sitter?
<ahoneybun> g2g bbl
<sitter> should be
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> yes I did
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<sitter> omg
<sitter> the kwin is on fire!
<sitter> uff
<sitter> KCI-E :: E: kwin-x11: shlib-in-multi-arch-foreign-package usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kwin_x11.so
<sitter> Riddell: I think the binary packages also should have been no
<sitter> :O
<sitter> cyphermox, Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/3UUL1Lt.jpg
<Riddell> you crashed ubiquity!
<sitter> it's on startup FWIW
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> worked for me a couple of days ago
<Riddell> maybe something has transitioned
<sitter> yeah it worked last week for sure
<Riddell> network-manager went in last thursday https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/wily-changes/2015-September/009923.html
<sitter> ok, I think I had a tuesday ISO in randa so that'd line up
<cyphermox> yeah, start ubiquity as root for now
<sitter> cyphermox: that's ubiquity-dm on the live session, that's root IIRC
<cyphermox> no, I think it runs as ubuntu
<cyphermox> in any case, ubiquity is my priority today
 * cyphermox doesn't really understand
<cyphermox> ubiquity does crash on startup, because the GetDevices call fails
<cyphermox> yet if I do this call on the cli, as ubuntu, it passes just fine
 * cyphermox slaps ubiquity around a bit with a large trout
<cyphermox> got it, it's bad python code in ubiquity
<clivejo> Riddell yodel : Can I just add the new symbols and remove the #MISSING ones for kservice?
<clivejo> yofel even
<clivejo> yofel: you mentioned earlier that kservice might be move than missing symbols?
<yofel> no, I said the missing symbols look fishy
<clivejo> how so?
<yofel> +#MISSING: 5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1# _ZN14KSycocaFactoryC1E16KSycocaFactoryId@Base 4.96.0
<yofel> + _ZN14KSycocaFactoryC1E16KSycocaFactoryIdP7KSycoca@Base 5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<yofel> let me look at the code
<yofel> clivejo: actually, maxy just updated the symbols for debian, so you should be fine
<clivejo> do you want to do it?
<clivejo> I think kservice is holding a lot of others back
<clivejo> what OS would be best for a machine with only 1Gb RAM?
<mamarley> clivejo: Linux with a lightweight DE like LXDE would probably work, but if I were you I would just upgrade the RAM if possible and install Kubuntu.
<mamarley> I have an old laptop with 2GB RAM that runs Wily just fine.
<clivejo> they only have 512Mb and Im planning to double them up
 * mamarley has personally never been all that happy with any of the lightweight DEs.
<clivejo> these are a set of 10 PCs with windows XP on them
<clivejo> dont really want to get rid o them
<clivejo> is there any way to make them into a distributed system?
<ahoneybun> LXDE is porting from GTK to Qt
<clivejo> yippeee kservice is ALIVE
<clivejo> yofel: do the same with kitemviews - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218006941/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kitemviews_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> you can safely remove any symbols that have Private in them or that look like a parameter-less destructor or constructor
<clivejo> yofel: I think Ill need help with solid - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218037437/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.solid_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> trusting b75f176558b5f3c64b0363d34a483a93b148b73c, you can just remove that too
<yofel> but I'm curious where that came from in the first place o.O
<clivejo> you refer to the debian team commits ?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> clever!
<ahoneybun> applications 15.08.1 are out
<clivejo> ahoneybun: where?
<ahoneybun> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.1/src/
<clivejo> you going to do them?
<soee> clivejo: i see the frameworks build pretty good ? :)
<clivejo> not really!
<clivejo> I wish LP would hurry up with the publishing
<ahoneybun> clivejo: once I know what I can do
<ahoneybun> I still don't understand the full process
<clivejo> neither do I
<ahoneybun> more then I atm
<clivejo> yofel is great though, amazing teacher
<clivejo> and Riddell too
<clivejo> about time, its published, I can trigger a rebuild
<valorie> perhaps we can use your notes to start roughing out a Packager's Guide, clivejo, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> I'll take out my laptop and take a swing at bomber and blinken
 * valorie needs to go work outside right now
<ahoneybun> valorie: I put my notes here for now: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging
<clivejo> I dunno, a few nice diagrams showing the porcess visually would be good idea
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> I learn much better with images
<valorie> awesome, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I'll see what I can do over this weekend
<yofel> hm, images
 * ahoneybun wonders about turning on NVIDIA in his laptop again
 * clivejo kicks the PPA
<yofel> I kind of miss our old package dependency graphs
<yofel> they were so wonderful confusing at the end
<clivejo> package dependency graphs would be good
<yofel> ahoneybun: I had no luck with 352 either yesterday :/
<ahoneybun> I've not tried it for about 2 weeks or so
<yofel> but if you're on intel try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1492037/comments/55
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492037 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault in brw_meta_fast_clear" [Critical,Triaged]
<yofel> at least no crash for a few hours now, will post something if that stays until tomorrow
<ahoneybun> yofel: lets not break it when I want to try to package XD
<ahoneybun> intel has been solid for me
<ahoneybun> just internet is being a little something
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 https://goo.gl/KFMF4F apps 15.08.1 https://notes.kde.org/p/Applications_15.08.1
<clivejo> yofel: can I stage the apps before frameworks is completed?
<yofel> dunno, uh.. do we have an FFE for frameworks?
<clivejo> whats FFE mean ? :/
<yofel> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<yofel> I'm just asking if we really want to get 5.14 into wily
<clivejo> but the staging isnt into wily is it?
<clivejo> they can be moved to backports when ready?
<yofel> no, but the PPA's depend on each other. So if we want to test apps without frameworks we would need to remove the dep first
<clivejo> oh right
<yofel> IMO remove the dep and go stage it. Unless something really needs the new frameworks it'll be fine
<clivejo> remove the dep?
<yofel> I'll remove it
<yofel> done
<clivejo> I dont understand what that means
<yofel> I told the application ppa to not use the frameworks ppa
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> would probably not build anything useful anyway with frameworks half-done
<clivejo> now it makes sense!
<clivejo> I hate symbols
<yofel> would you rather have your applications crash with missing symbol errors? ;P
<clivejo> Id rather they fixed themselves!
<clivejo> dynamic updating symbols :)
<clivejo> DUS 
<yofel> well, we could make the symbol parser a bit more intelligent I guess.... but that's limited
<ahoneybun> yofel: I need to switch to the unstable right?
<yofel> ahoneybun: huh?
<yofel> what?
<ahoneybun> when I greab from http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/
<ahoneybun> *grab
<yofel> still not enough context. Usually you would grab from debian unstable, yes...
<ahoneybun> git clone https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/applications/blinken.git
<ahoneybun> then git checkout kubuntu_unstable right?
<yofel> to do what?
<ahoneybun> package
 * ahoneybun has crap memory
<ahoneybun> I kept forgetting that I think at akademy
<yofel> isn't that part of the applications?
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> ok, then wait, you only do that for stuff that's not in the archive yet
<yofel> for the rest, wait for the mass merge and upload
<ahoneybun> how do I tell ?
<ahoneybun> I se
<ahoneybun> master is 15.08.0-1
<yofel> .1 is a bugfix release, so there should be no new packages
<ahoneybun> wait for 15.08.1 
<yofel> no, master is debian, we don't use that
<yofel> we use kubuntu_*
<ahoneybun> mm
<yofel> kubuntu_wily_archive should say .1 IIRC
<ahoneybun> seems I know nothing the...
<ahoneybun> darn
<yofel> it takes a bit getting used to :/
<ahoneybun> lots
<ahoneybun> I guess I'll wait for someone to yell "Package it!"
<clivejo> PACKAGE IT !!!
<yofel> not really, just try to remember that we try to do as much as possible automated
<yofel> clivejo: are you uploading applications or are you fixing symbols?
<clivejo> Im currently fixing symbols
<clivejo> but I can stage them if you want
<clivejo> I need to practice
<yofel> actually, let me try that
<yofel> I haven't done that in ages
<yofel> $ ./staging-upload --help
<yofel> ImportError: No module named future
<yofel> now that's a great start XD
<clivejo> I think I finally got my local machine to stop shouting errors at me!
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> I love the errors, so descriptive!
<yofel> well, that was easily fixed with apt install python-future
<yofel>     if sru:
<yofel>         print "fix sru"
<yofel> oh god is that script lovely...
<clivejo> what script are you using?!?
<yofel> staging-upload
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> or do we again use a different one?
<clivejo> its a delight
<clivejo> -s wily -r applications
<clivejo> is that what it means?
<yofel> I have no -s, I have -d
<clivejo> did you do a package-name-list first?
<yofel> no, but let me try and if there is actually a diff throw stuff at the release team
<yofel> shouldn't happen
<clivejo> ./package-name-list -d wily -r applications
<yofel> thanks
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<yofel> -libkexiv2
<yofel> ...........
<yofel> esp. as it's wrong
<yofel> libkexiv2-15.08.1.tar.xz
<yofel> and again, that script has a bug
<yofel> and why is kde-l10n in there o.O
<clivejo> yofel: didnt you help make these scripts?
<yofel> partly, but not that one, and I didn't touch them in the last couple months
<yofel> and a couple things in there are... weird now
<yofel> the package list management improved a lot at least
<yofel> clivejo: is CI still suspended?
<clivejo> I asked Riddell to un-suspend it, but not sure if he did
<yofel> and my CI login doesn't work
<yofel> guess I'll just let sitter kill me tomorrow
<yofel> or it's getting late anyway, we can do the upload tomorrow
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> another day wont make much difference
<clivejo> yofel: can you see what these packages are waiting on - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.14.0_wily.html
<yofel> uh...
<yofel> now that looks broken
<clivejo> kio-dev (>= 5.14.0~), libkf5iconthemes-dev (>= 5.14.0~), libkf5notifications-dev (>= 5.14.0~) but what makes those :/
<yofel> apt-cache showsrc will tell you
<clivejo> libkf5iconthemes-dev
<clivejo> and libkf5iconthemes-dev_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_amd64.deb is made in kiconthemes
<yofel> hm... now what's the API for that depwait list
<clivejo> I dont understand
<clivejo> the package has been built and is published, why is it waiting for it?
<yofel> are all 3 built and published?
<clivejo> well kio-dev seems to depend on libkf5icontheme-dev and is waiting
<yofel> ah yeah, kio isn't built, so it's not building
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> knotifactions
<yofel> libkf5iconthemes-dev is still in the list because launchpad doesn't constantly re-check the dependencies
<yofel> it just checks if all deps are now satisfied
<yofel> ah, there we go, the depwait list has it's own API call now. perfect
<clivejo> huh?
<yofel> sources[1].getBuilds()[0].dependencies
<yofel> u'kinit-dev (>= 5.14.0~), kio-dev (>= 5.14.0~), libkf5kcmutils-dev (>= 5.14.0~), libkf5kdelibs4support-dev (>= 5.14.0~), libkf5runner-dev (>= 5.14.0~), plasma-framework-dev (>= 5.14.0~)'
<yofel> that's baloo-kf5 I think
<yofel> I'm trying to fix the status page
<yofel> that's not supposed to show "Dependency wait:" without anything after that
<yofel> but the last builder updates seem to have changed the build logs
<clivejo> Last updated on 2015-09-15 21:45 (UTC) ?
<clivejo> how often does it update?
<clivejo> I dunno, I cant figure out what the problem is
<clivejo> they are waiting for something that is there!
<yofel> well, feel free to retry by hand
<yofel> the depwait check runs once per hour or so
<clivejo> retry what by hand?
<yofel> the builds
<yofel> Riddell: what's my password on weegie?
<yofel> clivejo: can you sudo on qa?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> why?
<yofel> do you know your password?
<clivejo> I do
<yofel> can you try to reset mine please?
<yofel> I wanted to update the scripts, but the server move wiped my password
<clivejo> are you yofel on it?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> ok, depwait list back on the script output
<yofel> hm ok, kio needs kxmlgui which needs ktextwidgets which is in the queue
<clivejo> nice!
<yofel> s/queue/building
<yofel> queues are empty
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/builders if you ever feel the need to look at it
<clivejo> then whats it waiting for?
<clivejo> oh knotications has built
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> yippee
<valorie> I'm confuzzled by the notes in the /topic -- don't we use trello for that stuff?
<clivejo> not for bigger projects like apps/frameworks etc
<clivejo> notes are easier to see who is working on what
<clivejo> anyways time for sleep
<clivejo> night all
<yofel> oh indeed
<yofel> time flies -.-
<clivejo> hopefully LP will get its backside in gear and build those last few packages
<valorie> hmmm, I just got ktp going again, but it seems we do not package morse so that telegram would work inside that
<valorie> https://github.com/TelepathyQt/telepathy-morse
<valorie> aha: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/network/telepathy/telepathy-morse/repository
<kubuntubot> <Scarlett>: Umm
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: ?
<kubuntubot> <Scarlett>: Jonathan Riddell left?
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: I think he just does not like telegram
<kubuntubot> <Scarlett>: Ok... so say so and then leave?. I find this very odd.
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: Idk
<kubuntubot> <Aaron>: Test
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-16
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: anything else than what we talked in Hangouts?
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1496121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1496121 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "nm-plasma crashes plasmashell" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> Riddell: did plasmanm not get a rebuild?
<Riddell> dunno, I've not looked at how the rebuild went yet
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: missing files in Baloo - https://paste.kde.org/pfzzcbxmz - where do I put them?
<clivejo> are the all dev files to go in not-installed?
<Riddell> those dbus interfaces can go in the -dev package and the .mo files are translations and should probably go in baloo-kf5.install
<clivejo> so I see :) - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/baloo.git/commit/?id=d64f2679761701285c2d0d7f1732edbd92295fd0
<clivejo> maxy is a helpful chappie
<sitter> [11:25] <kubuntu-ci> Project merger_baloo build #42: FAILURE in 6.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/42/
<clivejo> sitter: it has missing files, Ive just uploaded a fix
<sitter> you fix just broke the merger
<clivejo> can you explain? :/
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<clivejo> how do I fix what I broke?
<Riddell> one sec
<yofel> clivejo: see http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/42/console
<yofel> you'll have to manually merge kubuntu_wily_archive into kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> ah right
<yofel> sitter: could you please reset my CI login? I can't get in
 * sitter has been thinking about wiring it to launchpad logins but ETOOLAZY
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> clivejo: yep do the merge yourself, it was already fixed in a slightly different way in unstable branch
<clivejo> I dont understand how I broke it
<Riddell> clivejo: git pull; git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git merge kubuntu_wily_archive
<Riddell> clivejo: when you commit to kubuntu_wily_archive the CI system will automatically try to merge that change into kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> if there's a clash in that merge you'll get a poke
<Riddell> and you need to do it manually
<kubuntu-ci> Yippee, build fixed!
<kubuntu-ci> Project vivid_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #85: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kaccounts-integration/85/
<clivejo> but why did it fail?
<clivejo> how was it slighty fixed in a different way?
<Riddell> clivejo: do the merge and you'll see
<kubuntu-ci> Yippee, build fixed!
<kubuntu-ci> Project wily_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #10: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_dolphin-plugins/10/
<kubuntu-ci> Project vivid_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/98/
<clivejo> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/baloo-kf5-dev.install
<yofel> right, now edit the file
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> someone added them file by file
<clivejo> and I followed maxy by adding the folder
<Riddell> go with your way then
<Riddell> edit that file manually
<Riddell> git add it then git commit it then git p ush it
<clivejo> can I use git gui?
<Riddell> dunno, probably, I use qgit sometimes but not usually for commits
<clivejo> ok I think thats done it
<clivejo> and baloo is green on qa - happy days
<clivejo> are you guys working on apps?
<Riddell> nobody is so far
<clivejo> Riddell: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.14.0_wily.html
<clivejo> would you cast your expert eye over them please
<clivejo> Riddell: yofel was doing them last night, but couldnt get login to pause CI
<yofel> I did nothing
<clivejo> in fear of sitter shouting and the time of night he left it :)
<Riddell> clivejo: khtml could do with symbols being updated
 * sitter pets yofel
<sitter> on that note
<Riddell> kitemmodels too
<sitter> I am going to enable symbol tracking in CI again
<Riddell> clivejo:  kwidgetsaddons three
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> yofel is is going to implement my new idea, DUS
<yofel> I never said that
<yofel> and the parser is perl
<clivejo> LOL
<sitter> do not touch the pyrl
<sitter> it's dangerous
<clivejo> dont worry sitter, I is an expert ;)
<sitter> I presume we are talking symbols management?
<clivejo> yeah, but Im only joking
<sitter> because the much bigger problem with that is that it has no autotests so any change might randomly break things
<sitter> which seems slightly undesirable with symbols :)
<clivejo> Riddell: hows that?
<Riddell> clivejo: how's what?
<clivejo> those three are done, the qa list
<Riddell> clivejo: foo khtml broke on amd64
<Riddell> I guess it needs some fancy use of that symbol update script for both arches
<Riddell> sitter: any thoughts on what's up with this? http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_solid_pub/
<yofel> that's not fancy, that's what you should always do
<sitter> Riddell: yes, read the mail I sent to bluesystems list about exactly this
<yofel> fixing architecture mismatches later on is a lot more work
<clivejo> yofel: will you teach me how?
<yofel> clivejo: you feed all buildlogs into batchpatch
<clivejo> so download both the buildlogs and run it against each of them in turn?
<yofel> no, pass all of them in one command
<yofel> just do something like buildlog* at the end
<clivejo> can you show me an example of the command you run?
<sitter> yofel: that's not gonna work
<sitter> the logs need to be in order
<yofel> in what order?
<sitter> at least if you explicitly define the architecture list
<yofel> ah, I never do that
<sitter> in that case I'll shut up :P
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> sitter: how would you do it?
<sitter> hm
<sitter> ubottu: info libtelepathy-qt5-dev
<sitter> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/symbol/symbolpatch
<sitter> ubottu: find libtelepathy-qt5-dev
<clivejo> *coughs*
<sitter> that bot doesn't like me :(
<sitter> pft
<sitter> Riddell: our telepathyqt is too old for kdeconnect master :(
<sitter> someone should talk to apolo about this ;)
 * yofel -> lunch
<clivejo> ah lunch, that reminds me I must fill the cattle drinker
<sitter> Riddell: is it possible that you didn't symlink plasma-mediacenter from kde-extras to plasma?
<Riddell> sitter: in debian git ?
<sitter> yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> sitter: I did not, I'll do that now
<Riddell> sitter: symlink added
<sitter> Riddell: have you given any thought how to do builds in jenkins without CI?
<Riddell> sitter: I don't understand, you mean with tars?
<sitter> yep
<Riddell> sitter: replace the _src job with one that uses uscan?
<sitter> well yes but how :P
<Riddell> although I guess that wouldn't work with hidden tars on kde server but not on download yet
<sitter> also what if uscan isn't enough?
<sitter> e.g. kde releases that aren't public yet
<Riddell> let it fall back to using ssh
<sitter> that needs code abstraction somewhere tough
<Riddell> why would it be any harder than working out how to check it out of git?
<Riddell> I guess checking it out of git is built into jenkins somewhat?
<sitter> actually this is a bit shitty because we handle git-source in jenkins but we'd be doing the others in ruby
<sitter> so yeah, the separation hurts a bit from an architecture POV
<Riddell> or python.  it could be written in python.
<sitter> it can't
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> por que no?
<sitter> because it's a shit language
<sitter> that's why
<Riddell> ah I see
<sitter> also on the more practical side we have no provisioning for python deps
<sitter> eitherway that doesn't matter
<sitter> so on the jenkins job side we already have tech in place that can sort of tell apart a packaging repo from an upstream repo IIRC and will simply work with only packaging but no upstream
<sitter> so it would only use the packaging repo and then hand over to ruby or whatever
<sitter> inside there we'd have a couple of steps to generate the source: 1. get the source and tar if necessary -> 2. merge packaging into source- > 3. mangle packaging to CI -> 4. buildpackage -S
<sitter> 3 must not really happen for non CI builds
<Riddell> this sounds good
<sitter> and 1 would need to have different classes with a factory GitSource(copy from clone dir, gen orig.tar), TarSource (uscan > arbitrary code stored somewhere for ssh)
<sitter> former would eventually run through releasme to get l10n
<Riddell> I know that's been your hope for a long time but I would guess it's still a bit long term
<Riddell> releaseme still needs extra stuff added, like all the plasma scripts I have
<Riddell> and not everything uses releaseme
<sitter> well
<sitter> first step is using releasme's l10n classes to get l10n for our clones :P
<sitter> which should be somewhat trivial
<sitter> albeit super low priority
<Riddell> and super slow
<Riddell> it's still a good chunk of the plasma release process getting l10n
<sitter> Riddell: didn't we make it fast?
<Riddell> sitter: sure it's lots better than before
<Riddell> takes an hour rather than 4 hours
<sitter> an hour seems a bit extreme though
<sitter> ah
<sitter> including sources
<Riddell> but if you have everything in CI doing that it'll take quite a while
<sitter> well
<sitter> you've got some 30 sources in plasma?
<Riddell> yes
<sitter> that's 2 minutes per source. seems pretty reasonable TBH
<sitter> so say 1 minute for l10n which is pretty reaosnable
<Riddell> ok, you know CI better than me
<sitter> the thing with CI is that it would be somewhat parallel
<sitter> so it wouldn't be idle building sources for 60 minutes but more evenly spread it out
<Riddell> right
<sitter> kci going down for maintenance in ~15 minutes
<shadeslayer> sitter: Isnt vcsbuilder exactly what you described above?
<sitter> no
<sitter> it abstracts on the concept of source building
<sitter> which is actually too high
<sitter> as I said, there's 4 steps only 2 deviate between source types
<shadeslayer> I thought that's what vcsbuilder was going to become, hmm ...
<sitter> so did I, but it's not quite what we need :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<sitter> or maybe it is, but then we still need a base of sorts to contain the shared 2 steps
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<sitter> logic abstraction generally is nicer to read than design abstraction though
<shadeslayer> sitter: BTW where do I move that mgmt folder out to?
<sitter> so we have one source class it just has behavior properties that change depending on the environment it is used in or something
<shadeslayer> ci/mgmt ?
<sitter> shadeslayer: mgmt/
<sitter> don't matter much I guess
<sitter>     @data = YAML.load_file("#{File.dirname(__FILE__)}/data/maintainer.yaml")
<sitter> shadeslayer: that's wrong I think btw
<sitter> in build_source
<sitter> oh wait it is in there
<sitter> not a fan of data in lib/ :P
<shadeslayer> sitter: added to list of things to fix
<sitter> Riddell, yofel: shouldn't marble-qt be dead?
<sitter> 00:00:49.506 KCI-W :: W: marble-qt: empty-binary-package
<Riddell> sitter: who says it's empty? it gets built when I build it
<sitter> CI says
<sitter> it also has no install file
<sitter> so I don't see how it can contain anything
<yofel> The original plan was to kill it, but I never finished that - and someone said that it might still be useful
<Riddell> I did have to add one I remember
<sitter> debian/not-installed:# marble-qt
<sitter> debian/not-installed:./usr/bin/marble-qt
<yofel> but I'm not quite sure if QTONLY needs a double build
<sitter> Riddell: you did not push then
<Riddell> sitter: debian/marble-qt.install is in kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> sitter: which branch are you on?
<sitter> wily_archive Oo
<sitter> [remote "origin"]
<sitter>         url = debian:applications/marble
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/marble.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=c5615d60b1debe15c3255cd23085e4b174c32690
<sitter> I would say something about the fact that there is stuff in the commit that has nothing to do with the changelog but I'll just pretend I dont' care anymore
<Riddell> pushed marble-qt.install to wily_archive, it'll get updated when someone does applications 15.08.1
<sitter> ok
<yofel> when I read lp 1496121 I wonder why we put so much effort in symbol tracking if other people end up braking stuff anyway.. *sigh*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1496121 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu) "nm-plasma crashes plasmashell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496121
<yofel> *breaking
<yofel> actually, perfect example
<yofel> clivejo: THAT ^ is the reason why we have symbol files
<sitter> that's why we need ACC ADT, no? :P
<sitter> symbols files we need to do precise link dependencies
<yofel> well, true, for c++ we really need ACC
<tsdgeos> we need AC/DC!
<yofel> lol
 * clivejo pictures sitter head banging to AC/DC
 * clivejo giggles
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<ovidiu-florin> anyone here?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: HM?
<yofel> oops
<yofel> drat, back in a few mins
<soee> new frameworks almost ready ? :)
<soee> Riddell: shouldn't Frameworks 5.12 for vivid be removed already from stagin ppa (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages) as they were released ?
<clivejo> soee: nope they arent ready, symbol issues
 * ahoneybun has rebuilt his linode server
<clivejo> what happened to it?
<ahoneybun> when I made it I did it wrong or something
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> have apps 15.08.1 been uploaded yet?
<clivejo> yofel Riddell ^
<ahoneybun> weird Plasma does not like you using TWRP
<ahoneybun> I crashed it lol
<clivejo> how do I fix khtml?
<clivejo> can I just copy debian's soluation?
<yofel> sounds reasonable
<clivejo> yofel: how would I do a revert of my commit
<yofel> I wouldn't revert anything but just copy&paste that line from master into your file
<clivejo> I would like to do it properly
<clivejo> for practice
<clivejo> revert the commit, grab the two build logs and feed them into pkgkde-symbolshelper
<clivejo> you think Im crazy?
<yofel> no, just it'll take about half an hour if you want to leave the builds to launchpad until we're done...
<yofel> and it won't even work in the archive because armhf and powerpc will be missing from the symbol annotation
<yofel> hm...
<clivejo> what should I do?
<yofel> I just noticed another thing
<yofel> _ZNK3KJS7JSValue9getNumberEv@Base 5.14
<yofel> the upstream version is 5.14.0, not 5.14. Has no real impact in this case, but please try to use the *exact* version next time
<yofel> clivejo: what *I* would do is: take the symbol from the debian file, put that into ours, fix the version to say 5.14.0 just to match what we're doing and remove any architectures we don't have
<clivejo> how did I introduce that, by using pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 15.14 khtml*.build?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> actually, you only gave it the i386 build log
<yofel> # SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 5.14 i386
<yofel> shows that
<clivejo> I give it the amd64 first, then the i386 failed to build so I gave it the i386 buildlog
<clivejo> didnt realise that sometimes you have to give it the two buildlogs
<clivejo> I have the 386 one so if I download the amd64 and apply both would that fix it?
<yofel> always try to feed it all build logs. symoblshelper can only determine information for the logs it has, so as it saw a symbol missing on i386, but didn't have the amd64 log which said that no symbols are missing, it couldn't figure out that the symbol is architecure-specific
<clivejo> it is failing on the amd64, so if I feed it with the amd64 buildlog will it remove the i386 symbols?
<yofel> if you do that, you'll again have a symbol diff on i386 with an added symbol
<yofel> you need to feed it ALL logs
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> grabbing amd64 now
<clivejo> so use -v 5.14.0 ?
<yofel> yes please
<clivejo> or should I leave it and "learn"
<yofel> nah, if you're already at it finish it
<clivejo> pkgkde-symbolshelper: warning: * patch 'libkf5khtml5_5.14.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_i386 (--- debian/libkf5khtml5.symbols)' for i386 ... FAILED.
<clivejo> so that is expected as I had already applied the i386 buildlog?
<clivejo>  (arch=i386)_ZNK3KJS7JSValue9getNumberEv@Base 5.14 (was arch=)
<yofel> well, it did the right thing at the end
<clivejo> you reckon thats fixed it?
<yofel> for the PPA yeah
<yofel> will most likey throw warnings in the archive, but we can fix that later
<clivejo> so commit, push and rebuild?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> there is another file has changed in git gui
<yofel> huh?
<clivejo> a .orig file
<clivejo> is that a git file?
<yofel> uhm, no
<yofel> something might've gone wrong when applying the diff
<clivejo> libkf5khtml5_patched.symbolsJ212jy,orig
<yofel> any errors in the real symbol file?
<clivejo> nope just two diffs
<yofel> then delete the file
<clivejo> +# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 5.14 amd64 i386
<clivejo> and + (arch=i386)_ZNK3KJS7JSValue9getNumberEv@Base 5.14
<clivejo> if I just ignore it and dont stage it
<clivejo> is there an easy way to download the buildlogs?
<yofel> I personally go to the status page, right click on arch > copy link address, then wget the file
<clivejo> thats the way I been doing it
<yofel> we could write a script that does that, and we have one for the archive, but so far nobody bothered
<clivejo> yofel: did you get your CI login sorted?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> upload apps?
<yofel> no motivation...
<clivejo> oh?
<clivejo> can I?
<yofel> uh.. lets see if I can figure out where the pause button is
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/mgmt/job/mgmt_pause_integration/ ?
<yofel> there
<clivejo> you did something :)
<yofel> I clicked on a button :P
<clivejo> I clicked the button too, but it doesnt know who I am :P
<yofel> ok, so if you want to upload apps go ahead
<clivejo> you sure you dont want to?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> dont want to fall out over it :P
<yofel> you know the git script better than I do, and I don't want to involve myself into something long-running right now
<yofel> just remember to put the bottom of the upload script output with the errors on the pad
<clivejo> so bzr merge to refresh my kubuntu-automation folder?
<yofel> probably not needed, but do it anyway to be on the safe side
<clivejo> someone has modified ppa-build-status
<clivejo> was that you on weegie?
<yofel> yep, the log would tell you that as well :P
<clivejo> I didnt see the log
<yofel> bzr log --limit 1
<clivejo> so I need to commit that to my personal branch?
<clivejo> Im only seeing myself!
<yofel> I guess? I'm not too familiar with the branched bzr workflow
<clivejo> weird Im not seeing that you made that change
<clivejo> would you make it as Riddell?
<clivejo> maybe I should delete my local folder and pull it from bzr
<yofel> does 'bzr log -n 0' show it?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> did you do a bzr pull?
<clivejo> nothing to pull
<clivejo> this is weird
<yofel> no idea then. As I said, I don't really know how to use bzr like that
<clivejo> me enither
<clivejo> you are definately there - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/changes/616?start_revid=616
<clivejo> rm it and recreated
<clivejo> you are there now!
<clivejo> humm it wants to remove libkexiv2 from the list
<yofel> yeah, dunno why
<clivejo> if I add it back into the applications-wily will it break it?
<yofel> no, the tarball is on depot from what I see
<clivejo> something badly worng
<clivejo> ==== Skipping akonadi, failed to fetch tarball from depot.kde.org, moving to manual/
<yofel>  akonadi-15.08.1.tar.xz
<yofel> it's there
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> but the script cant see it
<yofel> anyway, I'm off for the evening
<yofel> gn
<clivejo> ok, have a good evening
<clivejo> O/
<clivejo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> howdy
<clivejo> is the staging ppa ready for these apps (15.08.1)
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> clivejo: as ready as it'll ever be :)
<Riddell> clivejo: have you got them ready to upload?
<Riddell> clivejo: how's frameworks doing?
<clivejo> yodel helped me fix khtml earlier
<clivejo> I think its good to go ?
<clivejo> yofel even
<Riddell> lovely
<clivejo> I see 15.08.1 fixes that problem in ark
<Riddell> clivejo: if you want to do the next step of uploading it to ubuntu you can run the comment "./ubuntu-archive-upload -v 5.3.2 -t ~/src/plasma/ -r plasma" (but with bits changed as relevant)
<Riddell> then send a tar of all the .changes files to me or someone to sign them
<Riddell> or I'll just do it tomorrow
<clivejo> Riddell: there was talk that it cant go into wily?
<clivejo> due to feature freeze?
<Riddell> clivejo: you could also file a feature freeze exception bug request
<clivejo> doesnt bother me
<clivejo> surely it should come from someone on KC?
<clivejo> but needs testing 
<clivejo> god knows what mistakes Ive made with the symbols
<Riddell> clivejo: nope it should come from any packager and be approved by someone on release team (like me)
<Riddell> and yes you should install and test frameworks indeed
<clivejo> Im keen to test apps
<Riddell> and upload that to the staging-applications PPS
<Riddell> PPA
<Riddell> my head is collapsing, I need to sleep
<clivejo> Riddell: do you know why it wants to remove libkexiv2 from the packaging list
<clivejo> it being the script
<Riddell> no idea, it is in there http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.08.1/src/
 * Riddell snoozes
<clivejo> night night
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-17
<valorie> doctor who event tonight!
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun>  so the daily from monday installer crashed before I even started
<mparillo> This it? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68163-Be-Wily-and-Enjoy-the-Progress-of-Kubuntu-15-10&p=379554&viewfull=1#post379554
<ahoneybun> I grab the iso and threw it in a VM
<ahoneybun> the first line was about OEM config
<ahoneybun> maybe some changes sitter did at randa
<ahoneybun> mparillo: here is the long from a build today (9/16/15) https://notes.kde.org/p/DailyInstallerCrash
<ahoneybun> *log
<ahoneybun> I got it to start with running it from konsole
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: UCC nominations happening
<ovidiu-florin> you interested?
<sitter> yofel: 
<sitter> Started 10 hr ago
<sitter> Build has been executing for 10 hr
<valorie> wow
<vip> hm, where i can set two-click-open-folder behavior?
<vip> because I've always had two-click to open, after vivid->wily upgrade, it is one-click-to-open
<vip> oh, "mouse settings"
<valorie> vip: this chan is for development
<valorie> support in #kubuntu
<yofel> sitter: kill it, clivejo wanted to upload applications, but I'm not sure if he actually got to do it
<yofel> killed it
<sitter> you really must not let CI pause over night
<sitter> it basically backs everything up by a day
<yofel> oh ok, sorry
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> someone needs to fix that script
<yofel> hm... I did take a look at that a long time ago, seems like dch is still being run incorrectly o.O
<yofel> and the push semantics are still wrong in that one. --nopush should be --push and the default be the other way around
<sitter> this patch is getting on my nerves
<clivejo> Riddell: the staging failed towards the end, I have no idea what happened it
<clivejo> got up to ktnef and it went haywire
<Riddell> clivejo: I'll try it then
<Riddell> clivejo: did you get anywhere with frameworks?
<clivejo> think I fixed khtml with yofel's help
<clivejo> Riddell: can I retry it again?
<clivejo> it I remove ~/src/applications and restart it?
<clivejo> wasnt a good idea doing it in evening time on this internet connection
<Riddell> clivejo: just start from where it broke
<Riddell> clivejo: remove the lines in package-name-lists/applications-wily up to ktnef
<clivejo> was just going to ask was that possible
<clivejo> if I leave ktnef there and let it try again?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> maybe rm -r  ~/src/applications/ktnef
<clivejo> could have been internet related
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> yeah same crazyness
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/ptnfmdaet
<clivejo> it has a blank epoch
<clivejo> couldnt see that last night
<clivejo> Riddell: ^
<clivejo> where does it pick up the epoch from?
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: kindly note that gpgmepp needs a nwe upload
<Riddell> clivejo: the no-epoch file lists packages which are new so don't need and shouldn't get an epoch
<clivejo> I dont understand?
<Riddell> clivejo: in kubuntu-automation there's a file no epoch
<Riddell> no-epoch
<Riddell> it lists some pacakges which don't need an epoch
<Riddell> ah but ktnef does need an epoch
<Riddell> so that should be fixed, just remove it from the no-epoch file
<clivejo> I cant find a no-epoch file 
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> packaging-exceptions.json
<Riddell> ah right yes that's where it ended up
<clivejo> ok, picking up where I left off
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> I HATE gpg-agent
 * yofel only just realized what happened to akonadi
<yofel> wtf
<clivejo> what happened?
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> a) that shouldn't be there 3 times, b) the version is wrong
<yofel> I totally didn't see the version when sitter pointed that out earlier
<sitter> throw away that script already and build something in jenkins :P
<sitter> I have first class version handling classes you know ;)
<yofel> yeah, but that's ruby
<sitter> which is probably why my code doesn't come up with wrong changelog entries :P
<clivejo> how on earth did that happen?
<yofel> where is that version in the changelog entry even coming from o.O
<yofel> that shouldn't be there
<yofel> clivejo: are you overriding the changelog message?
<clivejo> ah man, I have a typo in the changelog message
<clivejo> ./staging-upload -d wily -v 15.08.1 -m "New upstream release (15.18.1)" -r applications -t /home/clivejo/src/applications/
<yofel> you don't usually put the version in there, if anything, it should say "New upstream bugfix release"
<sitter> one more reason to move this into a jenkins :P
<sitter> less opportunity for human error
 * sitter is under the impression that the KCI build queue is growing rather than shrinking
<clivejo> yofel: how do I fix this?
<yofel> clivejo: fix the changelog in each package by hand
<yofel> or write a script for it
<Riddell> bash for loops may help
<sitter> bash never helps.
<yofel> well, he has to delete the old messages
<sitter> I'd rewrite the entry TBH
<sitter> which requires python
<yofel> you can do that?
<Riddell> for asdf in */; do cd ${asdf}; sed s,15.18.1,15.08.1, debian/changelog; cd ..; done
<yofel> ah
<yofel> Riddell: that won't fix the message being there 3 times
<sitter> FWIW its not the first time we have duplicated messages
<Riddell> ach when that happens I just leave it
<sitter> so perhaps we should just not care :P
<Riddell> happens quite a lot
<yofel> I don't see what's wrong with the regex for tha though (other than it being a regex)
 * clivejo is extremely sorry
<yofel> right, and I find that seriously annoying
<yofel> clivejo: well, the multiple messages isn't exactly your fault
<yofel> it's a combination of you re-running the script, the script pushing immediately and the don't-add-changelog-twice regex not doing it's job
<Riddell> clivejo: want me to upload frameworks?
<sitter> I think once I argued that it shouldn't do the push right away anyway
<clivejo> Riddell: have they been tested?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, I'll do that first of course
<Riddell> !testers 
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sitter> ideally the script would create an integration branch for the specific version as to avoid push clashes
<sitter> then push that instead
<Riddell> frameworks http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.14.0_wily.html testers!
<sitter> once uploading to archvie the branches can then be merged in one go
<yofel> good idea actually, that could at least be easily reverted
<clivejo> so what do I need to do then?
<yofel> that bash loop that Riddell posted looks pretty sane, run that
<Riddell> well test it first :)
<clivejo> but how does that fix debian git changelogs?
<yofel> you'll need to adjust the path for that, and add git commit and push
<mparillo> To test, add to wily: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages ?
<yofel> assuming you still have the temp folder you worked on till now
<clivejo> the src?
<clivejo> src/applications/
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<yofel> right, /home/clivejo/src/applications/
<clivejo> so grab a backup of that folder, just in case?
<yofel> yeah, do that for testing
<clivejo> ok Ive got ~/backup/src/applications
<clivejo> should I remove the upload and manual folders?
<sitter> Riddell, yofel, clivejo: random note, the commit for fixing the changelog message needs to be commited NOCI
<mparillo> Funny, krunner crashed as muon was applying the updates to frameworks. I did not even have krunner open.
<lordievader> Riddell: The testing approach is adding the staging-frameworks ppa and upgrade on wily?
<yofel> oh great, the parentheses in the message break the regex, that's why the message is there multiple times
<yofel> hurray to regexp
<sitter> lol
<clivejo> :(
<sgclark> My Wily is still non functional :( guess I need to reinstall
<clivejo> I thought I was being good being more detailed in commit and changelogs
<yofel> heh, well, you found a bug in the script ^^
<clivejo> pure stupidity on my part 
<yofel> not really, when I wrote that check, I didn't think someone would do that because nobody usually does that
<yofel> you were just the first one to do it ^^
<sitter> yofel: write a test!
<yofel> that's actually a good idea.....
<sitter> huh
<clivejo> ok I run that for loop Riddell posted
<clivejo> but run it on git/debian
<clivejo> some have worked, others not
<clivejo> if I used that script to run nano on the changelog instead and just fix the file manually?
<yofel> actually, thinking about it, this is a bit crazy: re.match(".*New upstream release (15.18.1).*", re.match(pattern, changelog).group(0), re.DOTALL)
<yofel> re.match(pattern, changelog).group(0).find("New upstream release (15.18.1)") might be less error-prone
<mparillo> OK Frameworks updates are complete. Re-booting.
<Riddell> thelionroars: want to test frameworks?
<sitter> yofel: looks equally mental :P
<yofel> sitter: well, I'm reducing the regex matching from 2 to 1. re.match(pattern, changelog).group(0) gives the full first changelog entry
<sitter> shadeslayer: please merge your docker branch with logging additions I just did to kci/mgmt/docker.rb
<yofel> also needs a test
<clivejo> ok, so I made a test folder
<clivejo> removed manual and upload folders
<clivejo> run for asdf in */; do cd ${asdf}; sed -i 's/15.18.1/15.08.1/g' git/debian/changelog; cd ..; done
<mparillo> I added the frameworks PPA to Muon Update Manager, applied the updates (random crashes); restarted (had to hard power off); and powered-on. Wireless, konversation, and rekonq seem to work. How do I know I really have the frameworks update completed?
<clivejo> the run the same again only running nano, manually editting the repeat lines from the changelogs
<sitter> the slideshow font hinting is god awful
<sitter> ahoneybun: https://goo.gl/photos/F53FVYuoUQdmxubb9
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what happened to your muon slideshow update? I forget
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it has not been approved
<Riddell> ahoneybun: where is it again?
 * Riddell pauses CI for frameworks upload
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/muon-discover
<sitter> Riddell: NOCI?
<clivejo> git -a -m "NOCI"
<clivejo> ?
<sitter> -m "uploading to archive\nNOCI"
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sitter: but what's your point?
<yofel> you don't need to pause CI with that
<Riddell> good to know
<sitter> also you don't cause pointless builds
<yofel> thinking about it, shouldn't staging upload use that too..........
<sitter> yofel: staging uploads increase the version
<yofel> then why do we pause CI for that again?
<sitter> so builds are run in order
<yofel> ah ok
<sitter> since the sources are processed in an arbitrary order it might trigger plasma-framework before ECM which might then fail
<sitter> with pause you'd block all builds and then release them all at once letting jenkins build them accoridng to the dep tree
<sitter> fancy version of the upload tiers we had 6 years ago
<clivejo> sitter: I pushed one of the fixes, does it look ok? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable
<sitter> clivejo: that NOCI went wrong xD
<lordievader> Riddell: Upgraded to the framework staging ppa, works fine.
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> sitter: whats gone wrong now?
<sitter> apparently -m doesn't like nonprintable characters
<Riddell> lordievader: lovely thanks :)
<Riddell> mparillo: how was it for you?
<sitter> [12:38] <sitter> bash never helps.
<sitter> to quote myself here
<clivejo> lots of lessons today!
<Riddell> clivejo: so just pause it?
<sitter> that solves nothing
<sitter> only queues 300 more builds
<sitter> not that it matters because Riddell pushed without noci anyway
<sitter> so it's busy until saturday anyway
<sitter> also failing
<clivejo>  I pushed one as test
<clivejo> can I revert the commit locally and fix it?
<clivejo> fix the message I mean
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> Riddell: i have installed Framewroks 5.14, during unpacking packages kdeinit5 and krunner crashed but they start again
<soee> Riddell: but all update was just fine
<Riddell> but annoyingly there seems to be a problem in kservice
<Riddell> ahoneybun: kubuntu-settings uploaded!
<clivejo> yofel: did you say you were applying a fix so that the script wont add dupes like this again?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes he did
<clivejo> Riddell: would you add http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html to the topic please
<Riddell> clivejo: I expect you can
<Riddell> have you tried?
<Riddell> hello  Mandarina
<clivejo> me?
<clivejo> I dont have the pwer
<Mandarina> Riddell: Hi!
<Riddell> Mandarina: want to become an elite kubuntu ninja?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html
<Mandarina> Riddell: I'm not very sneaky.
<Riddell> Mandarina: that's ok, we do everything in the open :)
<clivejo> Riddell: kde4libs is in manual, but cant see in in the depot download?
<clivejo> or has it been renamed kdelibs-4.14.12.tar.xz
<Riddell> it always is kdelibs, we rename it in debian/kubuntu
<clivejo> oh wait, I remember talk about this before
<clivejo> so I bump the changelog to kde4libs (4:4.14.12-1ubuntu1~) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<clivejo> push to debian git and ppa-build?
<Riddell> clivejo: 4:4.14.12-0ubuntu1 in changelog
<clivejo> Riddell: when I try to "git-buildpackage-ppa" kopete I get an error - Error: Distribution is not "UNRELEASED".
<Riddell> yes keep it as UNRELEASED
<clivejo> I didnt change it
<clivejo> regarding kde4libs - tar: /home/clivejo/src/applications/manual/kde4libs/build-area/kde4libs_4.14.11.orig.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<clivejo> why is it looking for 4.14.11 when changeslog says .12
<Riddell> git-buildpackage is also spooky voodoo that likes to do that for some reason
<Riddell> but it should also get the .12 version
<clivejo> its there
<clivejo> I have to modifty the watch file
<clivejo> the watch file is looking for kde4libs but the filename on depot of kdelibs
<clivejo> uscan is showing the new version and getting it
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> then do fix that please
<clivejo> does git-buildpackage-ppa still go back to debian git?
<clivejo> Riddell: in your changeset http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kde4libs.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=2b026e149f0191a257483af8cb5419ece90f1a3c
<clivejo> you set the distribuation to wily
<Riddell> clivejo: la la la
<clivejo> how do I fix it?
<Riddell> clivejo: what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> clivejo: just add a new changelog entry with dch
<clivejo> shouldnt it be UNRELEASED;?
<Riddell> on your new entry yes
<clivejo> Ninja  voodoo 
<clivejo> ok I think thats fixed
<clivejo> and uploaded to PPA
<clivejo> kde-baseapps is the same
<clivejo> why is this?
<Riddell> clivejo: they're in maintinance mode, no new features only bugfixes, so they don't get a new version number only the bugfix version changes
<clivejo> but how did they get the release as wily in debian git?
<Riddell> clivejo: the staging-upload script that you used should add the new changelog entries with UNRELEASED
<Riddell> clivejo: then when it's all built and tested the next script is ubuntu-archive-upload
<Riddell> which sets the changelog to wily
<clivejo> it passed over these
<clivejo> put them into manual
<Riddell> oh it probably needs packaging-exceptions.json update first, I'll add that to README
<clivejo> Riddell: have to go for a bit, will you be online later?
<Riddell> clivejo: I'm out for the next 3 hours, probably back about 9
<Riddell> unless I'm not
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> ok
<Riddell> have fun on the farm :)
<clivejo> indeed
<ahoneybun> thanks Riddell also need to update this page desc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/kubuntu-settings
<ahoneybun> remove active and netbootk
<ahoneybun> *netbook
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: Having problems with kmailtransport, can someone look at the error message and let me know whats wrong - https://paste.kde.org/pgph2lscn
<yofel> ahoneybun: that's extracted from the package
<yofel> so it seems we still ship that..
<ahoneybun> it's not in the package
<ahoneybun> so it can't be
<ahoneybun> unless it is in a file I did not edit/know about
<yofel> they might be NBS..
<yofel> yeah
<yofel>  kubuntu-settings | 1:15.10ubuntu1    | wily/universe           | source
<yofel>  kubuntu-settings-netbook | 1:15.04ubuntu2    | wily/universe           | all
<yofel> needs a binary removal request I think..
<ahoneybun> mm
<yofel> clivejo: that looks very wrong
<yofel> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<yofel>  kmailtransport-15.08.1/libkf5mailtransport5.symbols
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmailtransport.git/tree/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=abaf052b86e579b56e816c48df774d2e14abd574
<yofel> symbol file in wrong folder?
<clivejo> why isnt the symbols file in debian/
<yofel> whoever put it there messed up?
<clivejo> how do I find out who did that?
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmailtransport.git/commit/libkf5mailtransport5.symbols?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=abaf052b86e579b56e816c48df774d2e14abd574
<clivejo> :/
<yofel> just git mv the file
<clivejo> yofel: will you ask him, I think Ive damaged enough things today :(
<yofel> just move the file, you can't really make unbuildable any worse :P
<clivejo> want bet
<yofel> no
<clivejo> Im having a very bad day
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> kmix has a problem with a patch
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pujddxv7k
<yofel> drop the patch, upstream_ shows that it's a cherry-pick from kde git, and it's now included in the release
<BluesKaj> yeah kmix no longer shows up in the system tray, it's been replaced by that pulseaudio volume ctrl which does nothing since i don't use pulseaudio. I have kmix set to show ithe system tray, but it doesn't.
<clivejo> should I physically delete the file and series entry or just comment out the series entry?
<yofel> git rm the file and remove it from series
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> and say in the changelog that you're dropping <patchfile>, applied upstream
<clivejo> sorry, which patch kmix_showeverywhere.diff or upstream_fix-kmixui.rc-install-location.diff ?
<yofel> I was talking about the upstream_ one, wasn't I?
<yofel> and the log shows that it was the patch that it failed on
<clivejo> sorry, misread
<yofel> we usually prefix integration patches with kubuntu_ and upstream fixes with upstream_ and add DEP-3 headers for documentation
<yofel> also always put the filename in the changelog when you modify patches, so it's easy to track modifications to them later on
<yofel> esp. when adding/removing them
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmix.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=e5fe876d059d6a4090b30ba56651b5e51b90b52a hows that?
<yofel> good :)
<clivejo> learned a lot today
<clivejo> after that stupid typo I made last night
<clivejo> I think thats all the apps uploaded bar kde-l10n
<yofel> that shouldn't even be there.. I guess it can't keep files and folders apart when listing the packages :/
<clivejo> it didnt do gpgmepp, killbots, syndication for some reason, they all still version 15.08.0
<yofel> are they in manual?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> do you still have the script outoput?
<clivejo> Ive fixed all the manual ones bar kde-l10n
<yofel> or rather, can you re-run the script on those packages?
<clivejo> oh wiat
<clivejo> they are in applications
<clivejo> but didnt get uploaded
<clivejo> empty sources?
<yofel> dunno, if they're not in manual then something happened that the script has no error handling for :/
<clivejo> yeah strange
<clivejo> might have been my internet
<clivejo> killbots just dput fine
<yofel> hm, tarball fetch failures are handled though
<clivejo> are dput errors caught?
<yofel> no, that's not part of the script
<yofel> but if the upload failed there will be no .upload file
<clivejo> right, Ive reloaded those to LP
<yofel> if the upload file was missing then it was an upload failure
<clivejo> rejected by LP
<yofel> huh, why?
<clivejo> syndication_15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 15.08.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 <= 4:15.08.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<yofel> urgh, the old packages are still in the PPA
<yofel> you'll have to delete those by hand
<clivejo> if I upload PPA2?
<yofel> no, no matter what you upload, the epoch will conflict
<yofel> you'll have to delete the packages from the PPA in the LP UI, then later upload again
<ahoneybun> yay the installer did not crash on first boot
<ahoneybun> Riddell: do you know if sitter is going to make anymore changes in the installer or is it frozen?
<yofel> we can do bugfixes, but we're past UI freeze, so no visible changes anymore
<ahoneybun> alright cool
<soee> Riddell: did you moved 5.14 to wily ?
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel
<BluesKaj> redshift won't show unless installed with muon-discover 
<BluesKaj> according to a report 
<BluesKaj> what's happening with apt ?
<clivejo> yofel: its seems to be a epoch issue
<yofel> I said that it's an epoch issue...
<yofel> you can't upload the packages because the epoch of the packages in the PPA is higher
<clivejo> didnt spot that
<yofel> that's why you first need to manually delete them
<clivejo> should I not add the epoch to this one?
<yofel> no, those packages should not have an epoch
<clivejo> isnt syndication 4:15.08.0 in backports?
<yofel> dunno, I certainly hope not
<yofel> that's why you should not backport the staging packages :/
<yofel> it's not, 15.08 was never backported
<yofel> so the only people that will have upgrade issues are the wily staging PPA testers
<yofel> acceptable collateral damage
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/cS1Denm
<clivejo> who is apachelogger?
<ahoneybun> sitter
<clivejo> I dont feel comfortable deleting packages uploaded by Riddell and sitter
<clivejo> Ill leave those few packages until another time
<yofel> just delete them if they're 15.08.0
<yofel> if you want, I can also completely wipe the whole PPA if you want to re-upload everything
<clivejo> there are 15.07.90 versions of gpgmepp
<yofel> the only thing I'm trying to teach you is that epochs are a very scary thing and that you shouldn't use them unless absolutely necessary
<yofel> that's even older, kill it
<clivejo> I know, thats why I dont want to touch anything
<yofel> thinking about it, our epoch handling is completely wrong
<yofel> listing packages without an epoch means that any unknown, new packages automatically get an epoch
<yofel> which is the opposite of the intended behavior
<clivejo> but why would Riddell and sitter upload versions with an epoch?
<clivejo> when it doesnt need it?
<yofel> read what I just said
<yofel> our script didn't know those packages, so it just added an epoch because they weren't in the no-epoch list
<clivejo> ohhh
<yofel> but new sources are not supposed to have an epoch
<clivejo> thats dangerious
<clivejo> that is arse-about-face
<ahoneybun> installer got stuck at 77% "running dpkg"
<yofel> file a bug from that system, that'll attach the apt logs
<clivejo> if you can delete gpgmepp and syndication then that would allow me to upload these versions then?
<ahoneybun> yofel: how do I start the bug report?
<ahoneybun> apport something
<yofel> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<ahoneybun> well then
<ahoneybun> it just finished
<ahoneybun> the vm might have had lag
<yofel> clivejo: they're deleted
<clivejo> ok, will retry them in a bit
<yofel> try again, if they still get rejected we'll have to wait for the janitor
<clivejo> yofel: Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<yofel> dput -f
<yofel> or was that from LP?
<clivejo> not sure, but -f worked
<yofel> dput then
<ahoneybun> vm booted up fine
<ahoneybun> nice to see the audio widget is working now
<ahoneybun> every boot on my machine it is invisible
<ahoneybun> and I have to disable it and reenable it
<clivejo> yofel: do these two packages need added to no-epoch?
<yofel> they're already there
<yofel> and I need to reverse that list anyway
<clivejo> why did they fail then during the staging run?
<clivejo> oh, you have made the changes
<yofel> I did not
<yofel> they got rejected because nobody cleaned to PPA up
<yofel> so their old, broken variants were still in there
<clivejo> ah
<yofel> kubuntu-dev-tools has a script called klearppa, which can delete all packages in a PPA
<yofel> the LP UI is crap for that
<clivejo> I did notice that
<clivejo> I feel sorry for KCI
<genii> Heh, "Yippee, build fixed!"
<clivejo> 28 slots and 211 in the queue
<clivejo> Jenkins is a busy boy
<clivejo> soee: ping
<Riddell> hi clivejo, how's it going?
 * clivejo gunts
<clivejo> its going
<clivejo> grunts even
<clivejo> trying to remember how this kde-l10n black magic works
<Riddell> oh that's friendly voodoo
<clivejo> I didnt take notes last time
<clivejo> and was on the EC
<yofel> Riddell: no-epoch-packages is for frameworks and applications, right?
<Riddell> yep
<yofel> urgh, that'll be a long list
<shadeslayer> Feel sorry for Launchpad
<Riddell> yofel: only 14 of them
<yofel> Riddell: I just reversed that list, so it's now 284
<Riddell> yofel: why would you do that?
<yofel> Riddell: do you want another epoch mess like we had with 15.07.90?
<yofel> happened mostly because we have a blacklist, so I turned it into a whitelist
<yofel> not like the list will change much
<clivejo> is eu a language?
<shadeslayer> Wat
<clivejo> there is a language pack called kde-l10n-eu
<clivejo> is it a language?
<yofel> maybe someone miswrote klingon..
<shadeslayer> Could be something else
<shadeslayer> Basque apparently
<shadeslayer> Hub
<shadeslayer> Euskara
<shadeslayer> Hence ... eu
<yofel> they already don't want an es_ prefix?
<shadeslayer> Dude
<shadeslayer> They're not Spanish :P
<yofel> oops
<shadeslayer> Like the Catalans ;)
<yofel> too late for geography lessons :P
<shadeslayer> Hehehe
<valorie> euskara is really interesting linguistically
<valorie> lots of borrow words from Spanish obviously, but from a totally unrelated language family
<Riddell> lots of people being taught in a language their teachers don't know very well
<Riddell> which is always interesting
<valorie> I like seeing some languages being saved from extinction
<valorie> it's happening around here a bit, with some of the indian tribes getting their kids out of white schools
<valorie> and running their own public schools
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-39-gb489342 * Aleix Pol: discover (5 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Rename the UpdatesPage
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/b4893425e3b4e95e6f839070aa62b264f877065a
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-40-gfca72f8 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/InstalledPage.qml
<pursuivant> Remove the updates button in the installed page
<pursuivant> Now we'll have a specific section for it
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/fca72f85e49c27b63748b54749461983a0a64ad1
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-41-g05e92b7 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (12 files)
<pursuivant> Reorient page creation
<pursuivant> Just use the logic from StackView rather than creating our own.
<pursuivant> Makes the Breadcrumbs component reusable and the code easier to understand.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/05e92b76b666b776a441beecf9e9878b1f55b93b
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-42-g73539e6 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/tests (2 files)
<pursuivant> Add a test for the new updates subsystem
<pursuivant> Only for the Dummy backend
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/73539e6ec7e4e5901b95358703bdce22f10edb07
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-43-g03ae5d0 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (12 files)
<pursuivant> Adopt the VDG mockups for the old CategoryPage
<pursuivant> Now it's been split into the BrowsingPage and the CategoryPage as they look
<pursuivant> different.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/03ae5d09e03ae688a9fc6d4b4ed7bd6ea2d05a90
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-44-g2212ffa * Aleix Pol: discover/resources.qrc
<pursuivant> Include files to qrc file
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/2212ffa829755250df4d06ca0df5ea0f34c00ec9
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-45-g681f93b * Aleix Pol:  (7 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Refactor Updates pages to match the VDG design
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/681f93b9d9eb52c1b7b046285a7c94c69cef0563
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-46-g162ce05 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/muon-dummy-backend-categories.xml
<pursuivant> Include more categories, for better testing
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/162ce0568a1cf76facbc3b48878aeb1d3a10e35a
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-47-gee4e576 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/resources (2 files)
<pursuivant> Remove unused property
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ee4e576c101691e7ccea4c689a390acb1320b6b6
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-48-g567ac55 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationsList.qml
<pursuivant> Colors in the list delegate
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/567ac557d211bc11e4b344b1aa2850ded661a867
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-18
<ahoneybun> damn lots of fails
<ahoneybun> hey Rick_Timmis
<lordievader> Good morning
<clivejo> so kubuntu images no longer fit on a CD?!?
<yofel> clivejo: they didn't fit on a CD since a long time ago
<yofel> if anything, we've tried to not let the size go over 1G
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-49-g648d196 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Work towards the vdg design in the ApplicationList
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/648d196e074d5c31ca4a706367601cd8795432a4
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-50-g9c9a6ef * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (3 files)
<pursuivant> Better match to the VDG mockup look on lists
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9c9a6efd8bda9bb49f279dd9b37ac39c9487dd4c
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-51-g9def6b2 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (2 files)
<pursuivant> Implement the VDG's grid delegate
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/9def6b206670d92af609c1a9506be6f73aca4129
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-52-gd95fb2b * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend (4 files)
<pursuivant> Make more artwork available from the Dummy backend
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d95fb2b7e933714e4c90b41e7a3779138f781c26
<pursuivant> muon (redesign) v5.4.0-53-gad1d0e7 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml (5 files)
<pursuivant> Polishing
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ad1d0e7ef020afdbb11aa14be8f9a807f80a77dc
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svEMrNaQ50E
<yofel> soee: did you see something like this lately?
<yofel> [   13.080221] sddm-greeter[2986]: segfault at 18 ip 00007fbb0289ade8 sp 00007ffdbec01190 error 4 in libqxcb.so[7fbb02851000+b5000]
<yofel> I tried nvidia-352 again, and instead of an X crash, I now get that when using the nvidia profile
<soee> yofel: i have installed 355 but not latest (-1 version) 
<soee> and all worsk fine her
<soee> *here
<yofel> weird
<yofel> let me try 355 again
<soee> yofel: all latest versions are broken imo
<yofel> well, this was 352 from wily archive
<soee> thats why i used ai have 355.06 not 355.11
<soee> i'v used this abandoned ppa to install it
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<mamarley> soee: That one has been replaced by ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa.
<soee> mamarley: but it has newer version available and i needed older :D
<soee> i say one more time: latest version dont work atm. :)
<mamarley> Oh, sorry.
<ronnoc> soee: That video is pretty sweet, I have to say
<yofel> WTF
<yofel> this is completely random
<yofel> first I can see an X crash, then sddm crashes in qxcb, then X crashes again, now X is supposedly running, but the screen is still black
<yofel> $ cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/bl_power
<yofel> 4
<yofel> ok, no wonder the screen is black
<clivejo> is there a network install version of Kubuntu?
<clivejo> is noone fixing apps 15.08.1 ?!?
 * clivejo nudges ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> what?
<clivejo> apps 15.08.1
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ahoneybun> clivejo: are they ready to start packaging?
<clivejo> they are packaged and uploaded to the staging PPA
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html
<soee> ahoneybun: they are alost ready http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html
<ahoneybun> so the CI ran though almost all of them
<ahoneybun> so we just need to fix a few things that the CI yelled about?
<clivejo> Im not sure about the CI
<clivejo> I think someone broke it :/
<ahoneybun> well someone/something built those
<clivejo> I did, and cocked it up :/
<clivejo> I made a typo and called them 1518.1 and put brackets in my chancelog entry
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | apps 15.08.1 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.1_wily.html - https://notes.kde.org/p/Applications_15.08.1
<ahoneybun> I'll start fixing things in min
 * ahoneybun pulls out his SSD Laptop
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how do you feel about opening an exception case for getting apps 15.08.1 into wily?
<ahoneybun> well it is just a bug fix release so it should not cause any big issues
<ahoneybun> so +1 from me
<clivejo> but apparently someone has to open a report or something7
<ahoneybun> no clue
<clivejo> which package you going to look at?
<ahoneybun> amor
<ahoneybun> atm
<clivejo> ok, Ill take kcalcore
<ahoneybun> some errors in the changelog so should be simple
<ahoneybun> clivejo: update this: https://notes.kde.org/p/Applications_15.08.1
<ahoneybun> why is dch -i not making a new log
<ahoneybun> just editing the old one
<ahoneybun> clivejo: dch -i should add a new entry no?
<yofel> no
<yofel> or well
<ahoneybun> it has me adding to the 15.08.0 release
<yofel> depends on the set behavior. The current default is no - if last changelog is UNRELEASED
<yofel> that sound very very broken
<ahoneybun> mm
<yofel> clivejo: forgot to push something?
<yofel> or rather, the 15.08.0 release being UNRELEASED is also very wrong
<yofel> that should say wily from the point where it was uploaded to the archive
<ahoneybun> unless I'm in the debian on still...
<yofel> which package?
<clivejo> yofel: the script went haywire on me
<clivejo> its quite possible
<ahoneybun> amor yofel
<yofel> drat
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> amor does not have kubuntu_unstable
<ahoneybun> just kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> oh lol, you're working on the wrong branch
<ahoneybun> clivejo: was the last one to edit that too lol
<clivejo> the script edited it on my behalf :P
<ahoneybun> now it has clivejo's edit for 15.08.1 release
<ahoneybun> :)
<yofel> and generally, don't use -i with dch
<yofel> unless you really want to increase the version
<ahoneybun> the heck is with aol email clivejo?
<yofel> usually just dch will do the right thing
<ahoneybun> k thanks
<clivejo> ahoneybun: the one I signed up with
<clivejo> and now its stuck
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> the heck the deps for amor are kde-sc-dev-latest and kdelibs5-dev
<ahoneybun> no way those are right?
<yofel> why not?
<ahoneybun> really old no/
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> well, amor is kde4 still
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> my keys seem to not work on this laptop
<ahoneybun> I think I need to set that up again from the reinstall move to the SSD
<clivejo> yofel: when using pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch  does the version need to include the epoch?
<yofel> good question actually
<yofel> it does
<yofel> otherwise dpkg-shlibdeps will generate wrong depends
<shadeslayer> I do believe so
<shadeslayer> Yes
<ahoneybun> the heck is: "badly formatted trailer line"
<yofel> I don't get that either
<ahoneybun> the changelog looks fine to me
<TJ-> ahoneybun: the signature line; does it have 2 spaces separating the timestamp?
<ahoneybun> from the email?
<ahoneybun> I think I see the issue
<TJ-> "badly formatted trailer line" ... I've seen that for a malformed sig line in the changelog entry
<ahoneybun> there was a . inbetween the time and date
<ahoneybun> and they were not spaced
<yofel> ah right
<yofel> wtf is that format
<ahoneybun> trying again
<TJ-> Was that manually added?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<yofel> Tue, 09 Jun 2015.08.18:23 +0200
<ahoneybun> seems to have fixed it
<ahoneybun> yea that!
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> damn
<TJ-> 'dch -i' is always the best way to create a template entry for editing
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> 08.17:23 needs to be 08:17:23
<ahoneybun> alright that fixed it for sure
<ahoneybun> just need to sign it
<ahoneybun> somehow
<yofel> sign it?
<ahoneybun> yea to upload no>?
<ahoneybun> it says secret key is not available
<yofel> ah, is your gpg key in your keyring?
<ahoneybun> might not be from the reinstall to SSD
<yofel> and does it try to use *your* key?
<ahoneybun> it has nothing to try I think
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 's
<ahoneybun> since he last edited
<ahoneybun> I'll just email the fix or something?
<TJ-> I have the key ID set in an env-var and than pass "dpkg-buildpackage -S -k${UBUNTUKEY}"
<ahoneybun> m
<yofel> you can override the used key in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> I have that in there: DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF
<ahoneybun> I got my key in there
<ahoneybun> edit .devscripts
<ahoneybun> ?
<TJ-> Yeah; I have Ubuntu and Debian keys so I use env-vars to control which one. I don't want to accidentally use the wrong default
<ahoneybun> seems I don't have that file lol
<TJ-> see "man devscripts" or "man debsign" for the config files and vars
<ahoneybun> ~/.devscripts does not exist TJ-
<yofel> create it?
<ahoneybun> I thought it should be there
<yofel> No
<ahoneybun> that worked yofel 
<ahoneybun> signed
<ahoneybun> checksum error when trying to upload to LP
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> analitza is full of those same errors
<ahoneybun> clivejo: if I give you a paste of the changelog can you sign and upload amor?
<yofel> I wonder if we shouldn't just whitelist those warnings
<clivejo> what did you do to fix it?
<ahoneybun> edit changlog
<ahoneybun> removed some . in the time slot and added a space on 2 lines
<ahoneybun> 08.17:23 needs to be 08:17:23
<clivejo> hold on, let me look
<clivejo> thats so weird!
<clivejo> yofel: how did that happen?
<yofel> dunno, I would guess a bug in something
<yofel> but I'm not convinced that we should fix this
<yofel> past changelog entry are usually considered immutable
<yofel> *entries
<clivejo> its building fine, just lintian complaining
<yofel> shadeslayer: your opinion?
<clivejo> well I can fix it?  just say yeah or nah
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> I missed all of the discussion :P
<shadeslayer> changelog messed up?
<clivejo> in amor changelog there is time and date in weird format
<yofel> shadeslayer: we have syntax errors in past changelog entries. One usually doesn't fix that, right?
<clivejo> 08.17:23 needs to be 08:17:23 etc and lintian is complaining about it
<shadeslayer> I think its better to fix them
<shadeslayer> but that's my opinion
 * yofel can't make up his mind -.-
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: I doubt it's that big of a problem
<yofel> it's not, I'm mostly bothered by myself being indecisive :P
<yofel> ah well
<yofel> clivejo: go and fix it
<clivejo> yofel: what are the consequences?
<TJ-> If all bugs were immutable, we'd be out of a job!
<yofel> clivejo: theoretically none
<yofel> it's just really unusual to change old entries in any way, but I guess fixing the date format is ok
<TJ-> Did the package previously build with the 'bad' syntax?
<TJ-> As in, was it published in the archive?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> TJ-: yes, lintian complains
 * TJ- raises an eyebrow
<yofel> I think dpkg only cares about line 1, the rest has a format spec, but that's not really validated
<TJ-> The Debian policy is explicit about the date format 
<clivejo> TJ-: https://paste.kde.org/p1chdu4vj
<TJ-> Section 4.4 covers it
<yofel> eeeerm
<yofel> wait a moment
 * clivejo waits
<yofel> clivejo: you should really learn to ALWAYS run git diff before comitting
<yofel> look at the diff for a59a7f37
<TJ-> The published changelog is correct: " -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 09 Jun 2015 18:18:23 +0200"
<yofel> TJ-: it was a very recent wrong commit
<TJ-> yofel: but it isn't published. I've just pulled that in with "apt-get changelog amor"
<yofel> so the wrong versions aren't actually published anywhere
<yofel> clivejo: also, "NOCI", isn't much of a commit message...
<TJ-> I don't think so. Did a 'grep' on the codebase accidentally change something there?
<yofel> TJ-: more like sed on the changelog
<yofel> there was a wrong version in the changelogs there we were talking about yesterday
<yofel> and fixing that seems to have gone haywire
<clivejo> this is crazy
<clivejo> how did it match 15 18 as 15.18?!?
<TJ-> yofel: that was what I was thinking; dunno how my fingers translated that :)
<yofel> clivejo: in regexp, '.' matches any character
<TJ-> clivejo: did you do "sed 's/x\.y/a.b/g' ... "
 * TJ- stamps on his fingers
<TJ-> clivejo: did you do "sed 's/x.y/a.b/g' ... "
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> basically I run the staging script but made a typo " * New upstream release (15.18.1)"
<clivejo> the script had to be restarted a few times and for the first few packages it added numerous entries to changelogs
<yofel> clivejo: the proper fix for that would be to rever the broken commit, and then fix it properly
<yofel> *revert
<clivejo> it was a complete disaster
<clivejo> spent most of yesterday in PM with Riddell trying to fix it
<santa_> clivejo: hi, what is the problem, numerous entries to changelogs?
<santa_> is that already in git? can you point me to an example? I think I can help
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/amor.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> santa_: ^
<santa_> ah, the wrong changelog format
<yofel> first of all a59a7f373dd49923c7ff282f9f355c10b74b85e1 needs to be reverted
<clivejo> so I have it open in git gui
<santa_> clivejo: well they aren't so many packages having the timestamp issue I think
<santa_> they can be fixed manually I guess
<clivejo> santa_: it was me made the issues :(
<yofel> yeah, but the sed run only went wrong in a couple packages
<yofel> so it's not that bad
<santa_> here you got the list of packages having a lintian warning for the changelog: amor, analitza, ark, artikulate, kdenlive, mplayerthumbs, okteta
<clivejo> yofel: can you help me revert please
<yofel> clivejo: I gave you the commit hash of the wrong commit, now just run git revert a59a7f373dd49923c7ff282f9f355c10b74b85e1
<yofel> then you can just fix things properly by hand and commit that
<clivejo> does my commit message still need to have NOCI ?
<yofel> nah, after all you're fixing stuff
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/amor.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<clivejo> hows that?
<yofel> good
<clivejo> ok uploaded to LP
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ark.git/
<clivejo> Ive changed both kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_wily_archive
<yofel> did you push?
<clivejo> do I need to revert the two branches?
<yofel> hm, I think changing archive is enough as stable should merge that
<clivejo> so revert f135fb89772f92fdab67036bbf1357f8018e3cca 
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> how do I verify that I got all of my cockups now?
<yofel> the lintian warnings on the status page will be gone
<clivejo> could there be ones changed that lintian might not see?
<yofel> yes, if something other than the date changed...
<yofel> I'm not sure if there's an easy way to find that
<clivejo> I still that the directory I was working on
<clivejo> gif diff each folder?
<yofel> right, you could probably script running 'git diff HEAD^' for each package
<yofel> if that was the last commit on the branch in the clones you have
<clivejo> ok, looks like I got them all
<soee> :)
<valorie> clivejo, thank you for your work!
<clivejo> thank yofel and Riddell for putting up with my silly mistakes
<yofel> they happen. applications is just the worst place to do them
<valorie> mistakes are difficult to work through, but that's how learning takes place
<valorie> I appreciate you sticking to it
<clivejo> true, Ive learned a lot this past few days from trying to fix my mistakes
<clivejo> yofel: do you know where marble-config.cmake is built?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did you fix amor?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yes and my other mistakes
<ahoneybun> I see lots of green!
<ahoneybun> the heck is with gwenview
<ahoneybun> OPTIONAL packages
<ahoneybun> it built with no errors for me
<clivejo> maybe needs libkipi-devel
<yofel> clivejo: marble would be my guess?
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> cant find it in the files marble package builds
<yofel> clivejo: what's the actual problem?
<clivejo> libkgeomap is looking for marble-config.cmake
<ahoneybun> I'll be working but g2g for now
 * ahoneybun away
<yofel> oops
<yofel> I guess nobody removed that. libkgeomap is unbuildable in wily
<clivejo> nice to know
<yofel> looks for qt4 marble, and we only ship qt5 marble
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> ahoneybun ahoneybun_ : ping
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> doing good?
<BluesKaj> yeah, fine here, clivejo, and you?
<clivejo> tired
<clivejo> and pbuilder is being awkward today 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, have you heard anything about wayland for 16.04, or has anyone else ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: depends on kde really. At debconf I managed to run kate in kwin_wayland nested in an xwayland session. Worked mostly except the dialogs being rendered in wrong positions.
<yofel> We're getting there, slowly..
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , nice to hear it's being experimented with
<soee> yofel: but popups/dialogs have been fixed in last days by Martin i think
<soee> he posted about this on g+ i think
<yofel> \o/
<soee> BluesKaj, yofel: worth checking http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-Wayland-Rapid-Progress
<soee> lol @ results http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-OpenGL-Image-Settings
<BluesKaj> soee, thanks , good to know that nouveau is being upgraded some and I  always suspect that the nvidia "performance slider" didn't do much :-)
<BluesKaj> suspected even
<soee> :D
<ahoneybun> well I'm too late for clivejo lol
<BluesKaj> I imagine full wayland development will be in force for 16.10 since 16.04 is LTS
<clivejo> BluesKaj: With Plasma 5.4 the first technology preview of a Wayland session is released. On systems with free graphics drivers it is possible to run Plasma using KWin, Plasma's Wayland compositor and X11 window manager, through kernel mode settings. -  https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.0.php 
<clivejo> still a bit to go, but its being worked on :)
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yeah, looks promising, thanks :-)
<clivejo> soee: ping
<clivejo> anyone else testing frameworks?
<soee> clivejo: i think they were tested already
<clivejo> you mentioned that it crashed?
<soee> for me they work fine (just kdeinit5 and krunner crash during upgrade)
<soee> but they restated themself 
<clivejo> seems to be problems with kservice
<clivejo> and I see there is an update
<soee> after upgrade to 5.14 application dashoard lost favs list
<soee> that is all i noticed
<clivejo> you upgraded to 15.08.1 apps?
<clivejo> oh misread
<clivejo> there is a kservice 15.14.3 now
<clivejo> I wonder should I package that and put it into the staging ppa?
<soee> it is part of apps ?
<soee> i is not
<soee> 15.14.3  ot 5.14. ?
<clivejo> framework
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.14/
<soee> ask yofel or Riddell ^
<soee> they are some updated version of 5.14 line it seems
<soee> so i think it should be packaged
<soee> but i'm not packager :)
 * clivejo thinks soee should learn :P
<soee> ot her is a lot of think i want to learn :)
<soee> lol, "there is a lot of things i want to learn" 
<clivejo> soee: like what?
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<Mamarok> currently Wiley beta still says "thank you for choosing Kubuntu 15.04" when installing, has this already been changed?
<valorie> good catch
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^^
<valorie> how are you, Mamarok?
<Mamarok> valorie: not that bad, thanks. How about you?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> diving into that sticky kde-community ML stuff
<valorie> after avoiding it for a couple of days
<Mamarok> I should be sleeping, instead I isntall Wiley in VBox to test
<Mamarok> oh, the bikeshed :)
<Mamarok> epic, probably the worst in ages
<valorie> right, I've been neglectful
<valorie> although I'm not a listowner there
<Mamarok> open a can of worms...
<valorie> but bikeshed threads should be moderated, IMO
<Mamarok> nah, pointless, they are probably entertaining themselves
<Mamarok> Martin is deeply regretting to have come up with the suggestion in the first place to make that mirror
<Mamarok> btw, which VM solution do you guys use, VBox or VMware?
<Mamarok> I can't get any 3D acceleration in either
<valorie> I think mirroring to github is an excellent idea
<Mamarok> yes. as long as it is really just that, a mirror
<valorie> visibility = good
<Mamarok> but that opens a whole other can of worms
<valorie> right, which is what he proposed
<valorie> and what was implemented
<valorie> and plans are to mirror other places as well
<valorie> if requested
<Mamarok> yes, but now all sort of ideas come in with wether they should allow pull requests, which is just the abse of the problem
<valorie> right
<valorie> to me, separate issue
<Mamarok> and that is totally unhealthy and dividng
<Mamarok> not at all, it was clear from teh start it should only be a mirror, those wanting to allow pull requersts are overstretching it
<valorie> well, I started at the beginning, and very early the suggestion was to allow this if the devels were willing to oversee it and do the commits/review process
<Mamarok> as I said, open a can of worms
<valorie> obviously!
<Mamarok> the initial thread was clear that it should only be a mirror on which all invloved agreed, allowing pull requests divides and forces some to use a non-free tool
<valorie> I think I have a few hundred emails to read
<Mamarok> but you can see where the opportunists are ...
<Mamarok> and my mail didn't help as those who read it didn't understand
<valorie> I don't want to write without reading all of it
<valorie> so I may not comment until tomorrow
 * Mamarok tried to point to how easy it is to use our infratructure, no need to use something else
<valorie> tonight, I'm visiting my dad, then watching the new Doctor Who ep
<Mamarok> valorie: I think we should all stop commenting, I give up on that, as the opportunists want their thing and will try to get it over everybody else's head
<valorie> right, I'm not sure those early comments about how to make our infra more discoverable and easier to use have been implemented
<Mamarok> hoily cow, VBox, what in the "use external HD" didn't you understand?
<Mamarok> it's installing in my home :(
<Mamarok> I am not a dev and I can use all our tools quite easily, so if I can, everybody can, and it is discoverable without the slightest doubt for those able to use Google
<Mamarok> but that's where the problem is, most are just too lazy to learn how to search
<Mamarok> let alone get an indetity account and read docs
<valorie> well, we were disabling spiders
<valorie> not sure if we still are
<valorie> newbies may think that everything is at github
<Mamarok> that has nbothing to do with disabling search engines, it is easy to find from our main website
<Mamarok> well, newbies who thing everything is on Github are just that: newbies, they have still a lot to learn
<Mamarok> and seriously, peoplke who think everything is on Github ar idiots
<Mamarok> Github is a tiny fraction (mirrors not included) of what Free Software thewre is out there
<Mamarok> and esepcially since the sourceforge debacle everybody should know why proprietary hosters should be avoided
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-20
<valorie> we need to draw in new people, and educate them
<valorie> but for now, dinner
<ahoneybun> valorie: Mamarok I believe it was changed in the dailies
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> yofel: you about?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ?
<knome> hello kubuntu uploaders!
<knome> (and developers)
<knome> because of some changes lately, shimmer-themes has been snatched to the kubuntu packageset from xubuntu - the package-internal reason is the orion theme
<knome> now, the orion theme is actually not maintained anymore, so for the xubuntu/shimmer team, it's ok that we simply remove that theme from the package and regain control of shimmer-themes
<knome> now the question is, since kubuntu-desktop depends on that package indirectly, we were wondering if that was intentional and that you actually have a use for that theme?
 * knome pokes Riddell,ScottK, sitter 
<ScottK> knome: I'm not doing Kubuntu development anymore.
<knome> ScottK, right-o, just saw you are still have the upload rights
<knome> (because obviously, we need somebody with those to change the package)
<ScottK> True.
<knome> ScottK, sorry for the distraction! :)
<ScottK> The packageset is controlled via seeds.
<knome> i know
<knome> we're pretty sure this is an unintentional side-effect, because there's little use for gtk themes with kde
<knome> so here's a bug we've filed to actually fix the situation in another way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/breeze/+bug/1497784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497784 in breeze (Ubuntu) "Drop recommends on deprecated orion-gtk-theme" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> except that we need *some* theme for gtk apps, and since gtk broke the theming engine there is no kde-native one anymore
<yofel> not sure if we use orion for that...
<knome> yofel, the orion theme is unmaintained though, so it won't work very well with latest gtk3 versions
<knome> yofel, we're happy to just drop it from shimmer-themes too if you want to keep both of the orion theme pieces ;)
<knome> that's why we wanted to check with you first...
<yofel> yep
<yofel> breeze-5.4.0/misc/gtkbreeze/main.cpp:    const QString gtk3Theme = QStringLiteral("Orion"); // Orion looks kindae like breeze
<yofel> knome: thanks for the info in any case, we'll look at it tomorrow when Riddell and sitter are here
<knome> sure
<knome> so i guess the two options are that 1) you get the package and totally get to keep it or 2) we resolve the dependency issue in a way or another so that shimmer-themes gets back to xubuntu
<yofel> shouldn't adding it to the xubuntu seed put it into both seeds?
<knome> bluesabre, isn't shimmer-themes in the xubuntu seed?
<knome> yofel, ^ and i think no, because the way the packagesets are built
<yofel> meh
<knome> (kubuntu comes before xubuntu, so it snatches shimmer-themes)
<bluesabre> it was until earlier in the cycle, then got pulled into the kubuntu seed with the breeze upload
<knome> maybe some packageseed building wizard knows a way around this - we don't
<bluesabre> seeds are generated by a script run by DMB members, micahg is currently looking into it
<ochosi> yeah, but really, i don't wanna waste any more time and manhours on that. if you want orion just take it. we're not maintaining it anymore either way
<knome> so yeah, for that, it's as simple as dropping it from shimmer-themes :)
<yofel> sure, we'll probably do that for 15.10. I don't think we or the plasma folks will find a good replacement in a hurry
<knome> if you want something that matches, then likely not
<knome> if you want something that works, then it's a different thing, but then we'll likely need some packageset hacking anyway ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-19
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: see my above statement. chill ffs, and recognize that I did that for a very valid reason...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #75: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #744: FAILURE in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #86: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #471: STILL FAILING in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepimlibs build #515: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepimlibs/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #72: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #581: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #87: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #154: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #148: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-search build #451: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #716: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #78: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #669: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #650: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/76/
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok. I think apps are goig to be finished tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/27/
<tsimonq2> santa_: please let me know ASAP when it is
<santa_> sure
<tsimonq2> sleep well santa_ ;)
<tsimonq2> santa_: not to keep you up, but when it is done, please double-check the package list
<santa_> ack
<tsimonq2> thanks again santa_ :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/29/
<tsimonq2> sgclark: what did you promise to the release team to make them approve bug 1547571? :P
<ubottu> bug 1547571 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Meta" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1547571
<sgclark> tsimonq2: not sure since I have been moving all day
<tsimonq2> sgclark: we need to get a few things in, but those packages exceed 200, so it would be a royal pita if we had to convince them for every single one, and what if a couple or half don't get approved?
<sgclark> oh that was last release
<tsimonq2> sgclark: yes, how did you do it?!?!?
<tsimonq2> I'm a little concerned we aren't going to be able to get this stuff in
<sgclark> very hard work
<sgclark> I though I saw yofel back around?
<tsimonq2> sgclark: I guess a better question is, what do we have to do ro get that in?
<tsimonq2> yep, but he's sleeping
<sgclark> tsimonq2: afraid it was years of gaining trust.
<tsimonq2> I thought I should throw you a ping just in case you were online
<tsimonq2> fun
<sgclark> well I have been moving all day
<sgclark> and it is Sunday night....
<tsimonq2> sgclark: how's that going? :)
<sgclark> fine, still have more trips, 1.5 hour drive each way
<tsimonq2> sgclark: it's just, we have until Thursday for Final Beta freeze
<tsimonq2> sgclark: honestly, is it worth the work?
<sgclark> all the packages must be verified and whomever uploads must make sure it all gets in smoothly
<tsimonq2> sgclark: and since you said you've established trust with them, would you be able to ask? :)
<tsimonq2> I see
<sgclark> I cannot verify
<sgclark> not right now.
<sgclark> hundreds of packages by thurs is a bit much
<tsimonq2>  /o\ 
<tsimonq2> now what?
<sgclark> I have a job heh. 
<tsimonq2> what do we do?
<tsimonq2> awesome! :D
<sgclark> I don't know the answer.
<tsimonq2> fun
<tsimonq2> sgclark: what if that package count was decreased to 70?
<tsimonq2> could you do it?
<tsimonq2> currently the FFe has apps and frameworks
<tsimonq2> frameworks doesn't seem to dep on apps
<tsimonq2> apps is a LOT to do
<tsimonq2> so I'm saying if you know 100% it can be done, can we at least get Frameworks?
<sgclark> I can't promise such things
<tsimonq2> I don't know either
<sgclark> I don't know where it is at. How could I possibly promise that?
<tsimonq2> I see your point
<sgclark> any links to the packages? or even the report?
<tsimonq2> here's the FFe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23200810/
<tsimonq2> this is our WIP but I linked the above to slangasek: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ffe-applications-16.04.3
<sgclark> thanks, but not useful
<tsimonq2> that describes what the changes are, doesn't it?
<tsimonq2> sgclark: it's in the staging PPAs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/110/
<tsimonq2> frameworks and apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/32/
<tsimonq2> sgclark: what else do you need to know?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #155: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #149: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/71/
<sgclark> tsimonq2: had the link sI needed. Looks ok ( only looking at frameworks though. 
<tsimonq2> ok
<sgclark> has anyone tried to sort out what is going on with all the manpages?
<tsimonq2> huh?
 * tsimonq2 doesn't know about that
<sgclark> many of the oranges
<sgclark> are manpage errors
<tsimonq2> then no, I don't know what the problem is
 * tsimonq2 looks
<tsimonq2> warning: macro `AQ' not defined
<tsimonq2> sgclark: what's that? ^
<tsimonq2> there's also warning [p 1, 1.7i]: can't break line
<tsimonq2> sgclark: it's upstream
<tsimonq2> is that a good excuse? :P
<tsimonq2> sgclark: that second one is also an upstream issue
<tsimonq2> sgclark: thoughts?
<tsimonq2> do we *need* to fix it in our packaging?
<tsimonq2> sgclark: do you have an opinion about apps? or do you think it's simply too much?
<tsimonq2> well off to bed o/
<sgclark> tsimonq2: sorry was dinner time. no it is likely upstream issue. I will look at frameworks and we can go from there. apps will likely be too much.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #156: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #150: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/150/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks sgclark
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #168: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #169: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/77/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #167: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/48/
<acheronuk> santa_: for packages failing on symbols, seems a revert of clive's last symbol refresh would fix most of them. tested 3 or 4 in pbuilder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #168: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #203: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #203: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/203/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ... I have removed whole /etc directory:<
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #204: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #109: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #204: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, EeK!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You see my conversation with Scarlett?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/232/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #48: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/87/
<marco-parillo> I am on YY with the three -staging PPAs. I already had KDE Apps (certainly Dolphin) 16.04.3, but it looks as if I am getting them again. Did the get re-built?
<marco-parillo> s/the/they/
<marco-parillo> hmm, good thing I was not doing that globally.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marco-parillo, Yes, they did get rebuilt, for a dependancy bump
<marco-parillo> TY. And today on a VM, I can try to reproduce the "ugly" Libre Office I mentioned this weekend.
<marco-parillo> My Libre Office Icon Row looks great here on YY with the three -staging PPAs, just updated. I wonder if the version bump helped (that would seem strange), or if this is a VM and my problems this weekend were on a real install, or if the real install had just accumulated some cruft over the last five months or so.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #49: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
<acheronuk> santa_: think I've now been through a test rebuild of nearly all those symbol issue packages, and in all case a revert seem to sort things on that score at least. Still MISSING, but only optionals after a revert
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> back in hour or 2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #31: FIXED in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/31/
<acheronuk> santa_: seems ubuntu have aleady synced kdepim-addons and libkf5grantleetheme from debian, but guess you know that
<acheronuk> also ppa is put of space, so I've deleted useless superseded stuff like Qt backport for YY and frameworks 5.24 which gets pulled from archive now anyway
<jimarvan> heeello :)
<acheronuk> hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/46/
<jimarvan> see ya all in the evening! :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-search build #452: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #717: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #76: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #745: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #87: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #472: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepimlibs build #516: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepimlibs/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #73: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #582: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #77: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #88: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #73: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #77: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #74: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #78: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #75: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #79: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #473: FIXED in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #80: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/124/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel, sgclark: could one of you please upload Plasma 5.7.5 to the Yakkety archive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/57/
<sgclark> I have not verified any of that. I am working. So not me sorry.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK sgclark
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whoever has a minute :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Phil mentioned Mirv in the meeting as a possible help. Jut trying to recall exactly how he put it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
<santa_> hello everyone
<santa_> so lets finish this
<santa_> acheronuk: indeed the failing symbols are because of a bogus updating after building with a kdelibs without that visibility patch I sent, do you remember
<santa_> thank you for taking care of the space issue
<acheronuk> aaaah. that makes perfect sense.
<santa_> re-fixing audiocd-kio
<acheronuk> the ppa job that deletes binaries to free up space only runs every 6 hours, and take hours to do, and started at 18:00 UDT, so there may not be space in the ppa yet
<acheronuk> Repository size:
<acheronuk>     27.8 GiB (100.00%) of 25.0 GiB
<acheronuk> upload will still get rejected at the moment then :(
<santa_> hmm, ok
<valorie> hi everyone, back from the cabin
<valorie> looks like lots of work got done over the weekend
<acheronuk> hi :D
<acheronuk> still much to do :/
<acheronuk> but getting there :)
 * acheronuk kicks launchpad with hobnail boots
<BluesKaj_> yeah, my xenial login and desktop are kaput after the staging frameworks ppa was upgraded ...in error loop now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/35/
<BluesKaj_>  /lib/init.-d-script : /etc/rc2.d/S03whoopsie error
<acheronuk> santa_: what are the debian merges you had in mind?
<santa_> the ones which someone else merge in the archive
<santa_> so my idea is merging master, increasing the changelog version and re-upload
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/37/
<acheronuk> "the ones which someone else merge in the archive"
<acheronuk> can you be a bit clearer about that ^^
<santa_> * merged
<santa_> exactly that
<acheronuk> BluesKaj_: only got a xenial VM at the moment, and that was fine. not sure what your problem is.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/38/
<acheronuk> santa_: so someone less merged debian master, but it didn't go properly?
<acheronuk> ohhhhhhh!
<santa_> someone synced the package with the debian archive
<acheronuk> the ones they synced to our archive from debian?
<acheronuk> it was the word 'merge' that got me
<acheronuk> was thinking of merging debian master git packaging, not a sync copy in the archive
<acheronuk> now I get you
<santa_> s/the package/some packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/36/
<acheronuk> never mind. I get it now, and had noted those packages anyway and was going to ask what to do.
<santa_> merge master + bump changelog version would be the easiest way to go
<acheronuk> 0ubuntu2 you mean?
<acheronuk> oh the debian revision. gotcha
<acheronuk> yes, that seem more than sensible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/39/
<acheronuk> santa_: so are you doing that?
<santa_> I'm going to fix the symbols ftbfs'es first
<acheronuk> Ok. as s aid, I've been through and tested builds with at least the reverts, so can see the effect of that. If you are happy to do whatever else you think needs then fine my side
<santa_> brb I need to reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> did any of my messages come through?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Which? Where?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, In that case, I don't think so....
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> My bouncer is logging on and off like a yoyo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE BNC had a fit the other day, but has been fine for a few here since
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So then ping someone in #launchpad then acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If it's urgent, treat it as such
<valorie> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> how's it going?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hello @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie :D
<valorie> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie -- you did say a few things in the -council chan, so you have been online some
<clivejo> am I here?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, you are
<clivejo> my network is broken
 * clivejo needs to look into that open mesh network they spoke about at QtCon
<valorie> Seattle has a small beginning of a mesh network
<genii> They've tried it here in toronto a few times
<valorie> there has to be a core of evangelistic folks IMO
<valorie> Seattle people are too busy/too easy-going
<clivejo> Im sick of this carry on
<clivejo> my wireless bridge has dropped in Quality and Capacity
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> and Im not allowed the cut the fecking hedges until the 1st September due to the EU and their stupid rules and red tape
<clivejo> which is when it is raining and I cant get near them anyway
<clivejo> bog the tractor to the throat in the mud
 * clivejo is going out with the chain on a rampage
<clivejo> chainsaw
<valorie> yikes, be safe my dear Clive
<clivejo> not now, its dark!
<clivejo> I'm sipping on some Romanian de-stresser
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 8s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VnxjUF0q/file_532.oga
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/x64Kv7uz/file_534.jpg
<clivejo> good stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> GOOD STUFF
<valorie> we had The Glendidditch up at the cabin
<valorie> so delicious
<clivejo> natural mineral water
<clivejo> yummm yummm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> now I'm thirsty
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> this stuff makes ya thristy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7fbq97jQ/file_536.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grabbed that right when I came in the door
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Long day
<clivejo> hows the leg?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Great. I participated in Phy Ed today.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not as much as before the surgery, but I'm getting there
<clivejo> what does that involve?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Light jogging. Some basketball.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/44/
<clivejo> are you still pulling to the side?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/36/
<valorie> clivejo: how is your brother?
<clivejo> according to our family GP he should not be out of hospital
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope I'm good Clive
<clivejo> never mind the road trip across England, on the ferry and across Ireland
<valorie> but it sounds like he ignored advice and come home anyway?
<clivejo> nope, he was discharged from the hospital
<valorie> got it, disagreeing/disagreeable doctors
<clivejo> I even asked the doctor there cause I though he had signed himself out
<clivejo> I know he didnt like being on the trauma ward
<clivejo> some very seriously ill people there
<clivejo> and one with questionable sanity
<clivejo> my bro called him Chucky, cause when the sedation wore off he went crazy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcddb build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcddb/45/
<valorie> sounds grim, clivejo
<valorie> glad to see you back
<acheronuk> very glad. even on a wonky connection.
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> Internal Server Error
<clivejo> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<clivejo> sorry Rik, I cant get on the wiki to add a comment of what I think about you
<clivejo> and I had an essay prepared
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Welcome back clivejo 😃
<clivejo> hi ovi
<clivejo> hows you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> exhausted
<clivejo> join the club
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I was just off to a shower and then bed
<clivejo> what you been up to?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> cleaning the house....
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> for the first time in ~4 months
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> General cleaning
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> everething must be put in it's place or thrown out
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that kind of cleaning
<clivejo> eakk
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Si still have 3 huge boxes to sort crap
<clivejo> whats the status of the installer porting to KF5?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/u6g6nvhJ/file_538.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm the installer is not moving to KF5
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's just one of them
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok, I'm off to bed. I'm glad to see you're back clivejo
<clivejo> I could do with a clean out
<clivejo> thanks ovi, glad to be home!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wb in any degree clivejo
<clivejo> need to install valorie's SSD and get it setup
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> anyone know how to put the installer on a USB stick?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> dd
<clivejo> I picked up a Ubuntu branded USB drive with 16.04 on it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/of/drive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd avoid those
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not a high success rate from what I've heard
<clivejo> think Daniel was giving them away
<clivejo> oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> from the batch I got anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they might be new different ones
<clivejo> little orange thingies?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well it's Ubuntu so of course it's orange lol
<valorie> i need to check out my thumb drives
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> does the USB rotate out?
<clivejo> no
<valorie> young friend wants Kub. on a second-hand lappy
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/K7b5qRjW/file_540.jpg
<clivejo> its a tidy wee thing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's a different one then mine
<clivejo> we should look about getting some Kubuntu ones :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> super costly
<clivejo> in Blue!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> unless you buy A LOT
<clivejo> it has a file on it called Ubuntu 16.04.1.qcow2
<clivejo> whats a qcow?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure
<acheronuk> image?
<genii> Isn't that a qemu virtual disk?
<acheronuk> genii: seems so
<clivejo> how do I swap that for kubuntu image?
<valorie> over-write it?
<acheronuk> not a scooby
<clivejo> Id like it to run how it works now
<clivejo> seems to run totally from the USB somehow
<clivejo> saves changes back to that imkage file
<clivejo> I guess I could update it to yakkety and install kubuntu
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> if it's big enough, why not?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Just curious how it works
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Must be a boot strap on another partition
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, PM me the testimonial and I'll slap it on for ya
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik is great
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK I'll get that on the wiki page 👍👍
<acheronuk> santa_: maybe upload those to a ppa of yours for now? one with the staging apps one as a ppa dependency? then copy over when we have space?
<acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> There is no hurry on that wiki page
<santa_> acheronuk: right now I'm building them in my server to check that they actually build fine, my idea was just uploading from git when we have space
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/39/
<santa_> I'm pushing the changes when I get a good build + I'm keeping a list of the involved packages
<acheronuk> santa_: whatever works for you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/34/
<clivejo> can someone point me at the meeting notes
<clivejo> cant seem to find them
<acheronuk> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninja-meeting-september-17-2016
<acheronuk> not very verbose
<clivejo> grrr whats my username and password
<clivejo> my brain has turned to custard
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/40/
 * tsimonq2 eats clivejo's brain
<tsimonq2> omnomnomnom
<tsimonq2> custard tastes good, what flavor is this? :P
<acheronuk> Oddly, my first though was -> http://www.roobarbandcustard.tv/images/stagecastcust.png
<acheronuk> *thought
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/35/
<clivejo> I drove all night to get to you
 * clivejo sings
<clivejo> bobbing up and down on the Irish sea, just to get to you
<clivejo> just to fold those covers back and slide inside....
<acheronuk> I like ferry trips
<valorie> clivejo: so what's the craic?
<acheronuk> sometimes more than the destination
 * clivejo is tipsy
<clivejo> and singing about my bed
<valorie> sounds comfy
<clivejo> it was!
<clivejo> after sleeping on the floor for what felt like eternity
<valorie> oh good lord
<valorie> I did that while my mother was in a coma
<clivejo> why am I downloading qtbase5-dbg
<valorie> so ugh
 * clivejo scratches head
<clivejo> thats 161Mb of bandwidth I could use for something else
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> O/
 * clivejo wonders if he strapped USB drives to carrier pigeons flying back and forth to Rik, it would probably be faster than my current internet
<clivejo> hi soee
<clivejo> what a big head you got
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Crazy day :/
<clivejo> here here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, You sort out your '/etc/'
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes by reinstalling system ...
<clivejo> want some Romanian mineral water?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> It was a nice day ... I asked plasma devs to fix my most irritating bug and they did it. Then I removed this /etc ...
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And it was screwed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, yeah, unless you have something snapshotted, I guessed that was the only real option
<clivejo> why did you remove /etc?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I think I will sync /etc to some cloud storage
<valorie> hello ninjas and other packagers, tsimonq2 and I have been chatting about how to get our packages uploaded
<clivejo> oh poppy cock
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> It was accident... I wanted just elasticsearch folder to be removed but I executed command one level up...
<valorie> does anybody know how much of frameworks was uploaded already by sgclark?
<clivejo> I need to put Max to bed
<tsimonq2> valorie: none, all just 5.24 in the archive right now
<valorie> :(
<tsimonq2> we *need* a developer to upload plasma 5.7.5
<tsimonq2> that's our #1 priority atm
<tsimonq2> it seems to be all good to go to ship, just needs a developer to do it
<valorie> yofel: are you planning to do that?
<clivejo> is 5.7.5 build on 5.26?
<valorie> well, the said devel needs to do some checking on it
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ffe?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, not at present
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marcinsagol, Feature Freeze Exception<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<valorie> @marcinsagol, as I understand it, getting them uploaded is what we need to do first
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes I asked about that - if this is what we need now to upload stuff to archive :)
<valorie> then the release team will look at our FFe
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Ah. Ok ;)
<valorie> if yofel isn't about, and sgclark is moving, then we need ScottK, shadeslayer or sitter to help us
<clivejo> or maybe mirv?
<valorie> ah, or Mirv!
<valorie> I had forgotten we have another person to help
<tsimonq2> the forementioned person is a Core Dev :)
<tsimonq2> s/forementioned/aforementioned/
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> and friendly and helpful
<acheronuk> clivejo: although Phil said framweworks was fairly independent version-wise, it seemed best not to do plasma on FW 5.6 in case that is just what goes in and a dev want to review it built on the archive's 5.24
<acheronuk> Phil mentioned Mirv in the meeting
 * clivejo is worried about Phil and hopes hes ok
<tsimonq2> ^ +1
<acheronuk> ditto
<valorie> same here
<valorie> he still seemed a bit shaky last time I heard from him
<tsimonq2> wth...
<tsimonq2> KDE Bouncer down again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie @acheronuk seems the KDE bouncer is down again... :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk see your latest wiki page edit ;)
<acheronuk> yes, seems so
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> gah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> happy to have mine on my own server
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, PMSL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, what does that mean?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??????????????
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> nice testimonial @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> oh, netsplit
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> lovely
 * acheronuk waits for freenode to pick itself up off the floor
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> the kde sysadmins are restarting the KDE bnc
<acheronuk> yeah. alphabetical by kde identity time
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> /me is all the way at the bottom of the list! \o/
<acheronuk> R is a fair way along
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepimlibs build #517: FIXED in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepimlibs/517/
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> seems the apps staging ppa is determined to sit just above it's size limit
<tsimonq2>  /o\
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepimlibs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs build #160: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepimlibs/160/
<tsimonq2> ****, I think I did that
<tsimonq2> nope, your fault acheronuk :P
<tsimonq2> The following packages have unmet dependencies: sbuild-build-depends-kdepimlibs-dummy : Depends: libqt5webengine5-dev (>= 5.6.1~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> but that's NOT the priority atm
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: kdepimlibs no longer exists for what KCI is building now, so it's rather academic
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> that was the package that split in 3
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: should I disable it then?
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.08_Release_Notes
<acheronuk> I would guess so.
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> done
<valorie> so we have to work on FW first, then Plasma, and then any apps there is time to get in?
<tsimonq2> valorie: whatever time we have left we should try
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: PIM is also a bit messed up as a 2nd level Qtwebengine build dep got it's name changed in yakkety, so QtWebengine needed a no change rebuild to pick that up
<acheronuk> in KCI ^^^
<tsimonq2> ok
<valorie> it would be a shame if all that work on qtwebengine and then PIM was wasted
<acheronuk> valorie: it won't be.
<valorie> good
<valorie> we need to get some devels to start uploading thought
<tsimonq2> valorie: all the errors listed on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.26.0_yakkety.html are upstream or for optional packages
<tsimonq2> valorie: (upstream ones are just warnings)
<tsimonq2> valorie: we need an FFe for that, right?
<acheronuk> we would
<valorie> things were simpler when jon was still an archive admin
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, valorie: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204737/
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, valorie: how's that look?
<valorie> afaik, great
<acheronuk> ok. if that staging ppa hasn't had it's superseded stuff deleted by the LP janitor by the morning, I'll ask for modest size bump
<tsimonq2> now what?
<tsimonq2> what else needs to be done before that FFe is submitted?
<tsimonq2> developers willing to work on it?
<tsimonq2> what?
<valorie> we need devels to upload
<acheronuk> review and upload
<tsimonq2> but I mean before we submit the FFE?
<valorie> Mirv, Yofel, sgclark, ScottK, shadeslayer, or sitter
<tsimonq2> I mean, the FFe won't be approved right away
<valorie> I believe so, yes
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: probably not a lot, as surely can be amended?
<tsimonq2> so we need volnteers?
<tsimonq2> *volunteers?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: correct, FFe can be changed
<tsimonq2> (it's just a bug report)
 * valorie will write a blog
<valorie> about this
<tsimonq2> valorie: what for?
<tsimonq2> you think we'll get a bunch of people to pop on #ubuntu-release and pester? :P
<tsimonq2> (joking)
<valorie> to get some volunteer devels to help us across the finish line
<valorie> we need ONE devel to do that
<acheronuk> guilt trip
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> philip or mirv perhaps
<valorie> or even sgclark if her move is so uneventful she's bored
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> Mirv helped Phil get a lot through on the Qt transition, though he had a vested interest
<valorie> right, we all have mixed interests
<tsimonq2> if only I was a devel...
<valorie> one of these days!
<acheronuk> one day
<tsimonq2> I haven't gone anywhere! I've gone up north for a weekend but I have enough drive that I'd be on top of this
<tsimonq2> and if at one point I don't, I will fly you out so you can slap me in the face :P
<valorie> pfff, if you fly out I have a guestroom for ya
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> no slapping
<acheronuk> dev also has to build some trust with the release team so scarlet said, which makes HUGE sense
<valorie> unless my cat attacks
<tsimonq2> valorie: or hitting with a baseball bat
<tsimonq2> see Telegram PM
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you know the pic :P
<acheronuk> o_O https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10930326
<acheronuk> Started 4 hours ago
<tsimonq2> wth...
<acheronuk> I swear it takes longer to build that each time
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2016/09/kubuntu-needs-some-kubuntu-developer.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍👍
<acheronuk> that will go on planet KDE I presume
<valorie> yes, both planets
<valorie> kde and ubuntu
<tsimonq2>  \o/
<acheronuk> Right. Night I think, as I'd be better served being awake tomorrow rather than half asleep I think.
<acheronuk> Thank you both for the wiki comments :)
<acheronuk> and anyone else who feels like adding to them ;)
<valorie> thanks for stepping up, acheronuk
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: thank clivejo for his very thoughtful testimonial :P
<acheronuk> sadly I can only go half way up the step ladder at the moment, but thanks, and it's a pleasure to help
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: lol
<valorie> right now we're getting over a hump
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 600x458) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eej9L7y3/file_542.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> next cycle we should have an easier time
<tsimonq2> valorie: yes! :D
<tsimonq2> I agree valorie 
<acheronuk> next cycle and backports should get a flying start!
<valorie> we had a series of unfortunate events
<tsimonq2> we need to know *exactly* what the release cycles are and land ASAP once released
<tsimonq2> get it prepped the day of release (2 days after max), allow 1-2 weeks for testing, then SHIP! :D
<valorie> easier said than done, but that's the goal for sure
<tsimonq2> by the end of the cycle either acheronuk or me will be a Kubuntu Developer
<tsimonq2> (me for sure lol)
<acheronuk> within reason, yes. with more people shoudl be easier
<tsimonq2> yes, and we won't have this!
<valorie> I hope for Clive and santa 
<valorie> and you two
<tsimonq2> that too
<tsimonq2> agreed
<valorie> more pressure off Philip and Scarlett
<tsimonq2> I can't agree morew
<tsimonq2> *more
<valorie> that will be a nice team of devels
<acheronuk> lol. we'll end up with too many chiefs and no indians
<tsimonq2> hopefully yofl doesn't end up quitting before then :(
<tsimonq2> it's a race against time
<valorie> no, everybody will be able to pitch in as they have time
<valorie> instead of a grind
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> that's the point, isn't it?
<valorie> yep, fun!
<tsimonq2> valorie: use your magical wizard powers and get us one more person :D
<valorie> heh
<acheronuk> there will be time for someone to go off and say for example "I'm going to go and learn enough pyqt5 to fix the slideshow"
<tsimonq2> I agree
<valorie> yes, we need that fixed before the next LTS
<valorie> it sucks that we can't get it done by the beta deadline
<valorie> oh, well
<acheronuk> I would like to help a bit more on Neon as well, as I feel that could benefit both ends
<valorie> acheronuk: agreed
<tsimonq2> I've been helping in Debian a bit
<tsimonq2> I think I'd go that route
<valorie> all of those are good
<tsimonq2> except for fixing merge failures in Neon, I already called all time merge failure vanguard :P
<acheronuk> valorie: already told Jonathon I would like to explore that once Yakkety is out
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> but we shall see how that goes.
<acheronuk> Ok. Night night, all
<tsimonq2> sleep already?
<tsimonq2> it's only 6 PM
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk q
<tsimonq2> s/q//
<valorie> sweet dreams, Rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #89: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-baseapps build #90: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-baseapps/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #76: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #80: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #77: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/77/
<sgclark> ok, couldn't have picked a worse week. There is no way I can verify, upload and be blamed when things go wrongs for hundreds of apps. So what I will do is frameworks, if someone wants/can step up for other stuff. Sorry, I just can't promise more. 
<tsimonq2> thank you sgclark 
<tsimonq2> (cc valorie ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> sgclark: so what are you able to do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #81: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/81/
<sgclark> what I said. frameworks.
<tsimonq2> sgclark: are you going to look at frameworks? submit an FFe?
<tsimonq2> sorry for the first question
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #78: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/78/
<sgclark> I will upload. and take on the resposibility.
<tsimonq2> ok
<sgclark> no you need to submit the Ffe, I will sign it,
<tsimonq2> ok
<sgclark> I verified locally, but will still have to see what happens with tests
<sgclark> all heck can still break loose
<tsimonq2> sgclark: can I submit this then? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23204737/
 * tsimonq2 nods
<sgclark> yeah that looks good
<tsimonq2> ok, submitting
<sgclark> link bug so I can claim responsibility
<sgclark> on the bug
<valorie> sgclark: if you can do even part of FW that would be a huge help
<valorie> I blogged to get us more help
<sgclark> no part of frameworks would break many things hah
<valorie> no guilting on your shoulders
<tsimonq2> sgclark: bug 1625392
<ubottu> bug 1625392 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.26.0 into the Yakkety Archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625392
<sgclark> sorry, my new roomate is high maintenance :( but I will take on frameworks, best I can do.
<sgclark> thanks tsimonq2
<valorie> that's awesome
<tsimonq2> so we need someone ot just plain upload Plasma 5.7.5
<tsimonq2> *to
<tsimonq2> no FFe needed since it's bugfix
<tsimonq2> and that needs to happen ASAP
<tsimonq2> because it requires release team ack after Thursday, and that's not fun :/
<tsimonq2> (or tomorrow, whenever the freeze is)
<sgclark> and it has been tested?
<tsimonq2> and that is a bit of a pita imho
<valorie> tsimonq2: that still requires devel time
<tsimonq2> sgclark: yep
<valorie> not just "upload"
<tsimonq2> sgclark: several people have been running that for a long time
<tsimonq2> s/long/good amount of/
<sgclark> quick link to the QA?
<tsimonq2> valorie: well of course, but essentially that's what it us
<tsimonq2> *is
<tsimonq2> sgclark: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.7.5_yakkety.html
<sgclark> eww there are some scary looking oranges
<sgclark> yeha I don't want to over chew sorry
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> valorie: still need another dev then ;)
<tsimonq2> see, valorie has magical wizard powers :P
<valorie> we do need more than one devel for sure
<tsimonq2> valorie: if only Clive...
<valorie> perhaps Philip and Mirv will be able to do plasma
<valorie> I live in hope
<valorie> well, wishful thinking gets us nowhere
<tsimonq2> well I know for sure in a year I'll be a dev ;)
<valorie> in time for the next LTS!
<tsimonq2> I didn't even think of it like that...
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/12/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-20
 * ahoneybun puts a note down about fixing the Driver Manager for ZZ and backport to XX
<ahoneybun> not I though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #60: FAILURE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #670: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #651: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #23: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #124: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #106: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/58/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: report a bug?
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: report a bug?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: that way we have a place to track it
<ahoneybun> it's been known
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/133/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: link to bug?
 * ahoneybun walks out
<tsimonq2> simple question...
<ahoneybun> I don't have one
<ahoneybun> and you know I don't
<tsimonq2> no I don't!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> <ahoneybun> it's been known
<tsimonq2> that makes me assume it's reported somewhere ^
<ahoneybun> well acheronuk knows a command to fix it on a installed machine
<ahoneybun> but I think shadeslayer wrote the program
<valorie> he did
<valorie> it would be good for someone to step up and become the maintainer
<tsimonq2> of what?
<valorie> Driver Manager
<ahoneybun> I don't know one thing about it other then it being broken for 2 releases I think
<ahoneybun> lovely someone forked my script
<valorie> that's about right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #152: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #158: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/158/
<tsimonq2> night o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #170: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #107: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #186: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #24: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #199: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #171: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #64: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #169: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #188: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #65: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #170: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @sgclark, If I recall, 5.7.2 went into the archive ok with the same oranges
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can double check that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @sgclark, Ok. Thank you immensely for what you can do :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, there were one or 2 about xapian and dbus messing up the driver manager info collection. was *meant* to be fixed in YY!
<acheronuk> bug: #1282087
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #29: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/29/
<ubottu> bug 1282087 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "driver-manager doesn't update xapian after install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282087
<acheronuk> bug: #1579834
<ubottu> bug 1579834 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu Xenial) "update-apt-xapian-index-dbus fails because of wrong import" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579834
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/49/
<acheronuk> mamarley: can you comment on the FFe for frameworks if you have a sec? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1625392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625392 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.26.0 into the Yakkety Archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #99: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #61: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #179: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #107: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #69: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/50/
<clivejo> acheronuk: so I have upgraded to the FW and Plasma in staging, looks good
<acheronuk> clivejo: great :)
<clivejo> have you guys a outstanding issues list?
<acheronuk> I'm just going through the oranges in plasma and comparing those against the build logs from the 5.7.2 archive ones. Mostly is the same lintian warnings so far
<acheronuk> I take it you mean a more general list?
<clivejo> just what needs attention
<clivejo> I been out of the loop
<acheronuk> I shall have a ponder and put everything I know of on the ninja pad in a bit, if Simon hasn't already
<clivejo> ok, Ill go get some breakie
<clivejo> spend some time with the pup
<acheronuk> For ref for any dev: Plasma 5.7.5 status vs the 5.7.2 archive builds that went through QA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23206052/
<clivejo> I updated the firmware on my Ubiquiti wireless bridge and things seem to be a bit more stable
 * clivejo really wishes we could get kdevelop packages into YY
<jimarvan> hey clivejo
<clivejo> hi Jim
<jimarvan> thanks acheronuk I will have a look after work :)
<jimarvan> and goodmorning
<clivejo> good morning to you too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/188/
 * clivejo has chainsaw prepped and ready for some hacking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/236/
<jimarvan> :)
<acheronuk> santa_: LP finally cleared up staging apps: 19.9 GiB (79.67%) of 25.0 GiB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #60: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #100: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/12/
<acheronuk> bug: #1600047
<ubottu> bug 1600047 in kscd (Ubuntu) "Please drop the dependency on libmusicbrainz3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600047
<acheronuk> clivejo: See YY state of play section on Ninja pad. bet there is stuff I've forgotten, but hey....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #252: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #36: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/36/
<acheronuk> santa_: uploaded those apps from git just a sec ago
<santa_> acheronuk: I was going to. which ones have you uploaded?
<acheronuk> all that needed to according to the status page and update in the packaging git
<acheronuk> sorry, for some reason although I pinged you, I didn't think you were going to be around this morning
<acheronuk> santa_: didn't mean to step on toes
<santa_> no prob
<acheronuk> there is a "Yakkety Yak state of play;" section on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas please add to or amend if I have missed anything
<acheronuk> santa_: everything built I think. just need to wait for publishing, then status page
<acheronuk> No red, and much more green :D http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.3_yakkety.html
<acheronuk> santa_: merges from debian still to do?
<acheronuk> that is just kdepim-addons and libkf5grantleetheme if I am not mistaken
<mamarley> acheronuk: Done. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: thank you :)
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, please don't mess with them I will fix them in a few mins
<acheronuk> santa_: no, I wasn't planning to on those
<acheronuk> just keeping track for clive/simon etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantleetheme build #76: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantleetheme/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantleetheme build #77: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantleetheme/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/253/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Firefox 49 released :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, I'm waiting for 50 beta 1, to fix the GTK probs in Yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm using Vivaldi for some time already, FF as a backup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We probably won't get apps in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless a Kubuntu Developer pops in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Even then...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, I have that, but still use FF. developer at the moment, to bypass those GTK bugs I mentioned
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, we can only try...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/28/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, FFe can still be approved during beta freeze and after. just not actually uploaded during
<mparillo> Last weekend, I reported that the three YY -staging PPAs made the top of my Libre Office Writer ugly on my hope laptop. Yesterday, I could not duplicate that in a VM running on my office laptop. I believe the ugliness has nothing at all to do with the -staging PPAs because I tried this morning with today's YY ISO, and the ugliness is there. I wonder if something changed in the display drivers from XX to YY.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mparillo, have you a screenshot?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #205: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/205/
<mparillo> I can take one. Let me boot into my YY partition. But for me, I think we are ruling out a kubuntu packaging error. And I could always go to Kalligra writer if they ever allow me to save as a .doc
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tsimonq2> o/ BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/14/
<santa_> acheronuk: probaby this must be reverted and the orange overriden in the status page
<tsimonq2> santa_: I don't think we can do that
<tsimonq2> santa_: you would have to override the orange itself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/29/
<santa_> because kde-baseapps is based on old kdelibs, not frameworks
<acheronuk> santa_: 'this'?
<santa_> acheronuk: https://paste.kde.org/puutbek99
<acheronuk> santa_: right
<acheronuk> santa_: so added to lintian-ignore.json ?
<acheronuk> ummm. oh. cmake
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> I can see why now (some time since I did that), so ok to go with it? once tested of course
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok%40group.calendar.google.com
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #79: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/79/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes? for what precisely?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: patch pilot
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: if it comes to it, you could ask someone on today's Patch Pilot
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I know what is is now. just not sure which issue you are pushing that forward for?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oh, just general release team bothering
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm saying it's there if you find *nobody* to upload
<mparillo> Ugly Libre Office on YY: http://imgur.com/a/xluVQ Note I have tried changing themes.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: and that's not all release team BTW
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #80: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/80/
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> I did that
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> be back in a bit, I gotta get ready for school
<mparillo> BTW, I had to install kde-spectacle. 
<acheronuk> mparillo: Eek! and the eek! again. didn't get that in a VM
<BluesKaj> hmm, Xenial is supposedly stable, but konversation just crashed 
<mparillo> acheronuk: Exactly. So it works in a VM, it works on XX, so I wonder if some kind of driver changed for YY, or is the version of Libre Office (or its configs) changed for YY in such a way that it does not play nicely with KDE. 
<BluesKaj> and the crash notifier crashed too :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #31: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/31/
<mparillo> For example, some apps try too hard to reach down the display stack.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #25: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #63: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/63/
<acheronuk> mparillo: I would guess either driver/card issue, or a bug in the libreoffice KDE/QT VCL
<acheronuk> or both
<mparillo> I suspect it is an updated driver for YY. I have noticed flickering on YY that I never saw on XX.
<acheronuk> what driver is this?
<mparillo> Some kind of video driver. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #82: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/82/
<acheronuk> I mean intel, nvidia, nouveau, whatever....?
<mparillo> How can I tell?
<acheronuk> glxinfo | grep -i vendor
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #83: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/83/
<mparillo> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI     Vendor: Intel Open Source Technology Center (0x8086)
<acheronuk> hello pitti
<acheronuk> mparillo: so you have intel graphics. debian and now ubuntu want to dump the drivers for that and fall back to modesetting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #206: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/206/
<acheronuk> so intel driver bug, or a libreoffice VCL one I would guess
<mparillo> If you had to guess, is that a Ubuntu bug (Launchpad)?
<acheronuk> if I *had* to guess I would say upstream, but it would only be a low probability guess. 60:40 or something
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1625392/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625392 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Frameworks 5.26.0 into the Yakkety Archive" [Undecided,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YAY! :D
<acheronuk> thank you pitti :)
<pitti> acheronuk: well, I didn't do anythign really -- just pointed out the obvious :)
<jimarvan> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But he approved it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So he did something ;)
<acheronuk> pitti: yes, and we would have avoided needing even that if we hadn't end up a bit stuck with a lack of devs who have the time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Again, now we just need uploaders
<acheronuk> pitti: ideally we would like an FFe for new KDE applications as well, as they are a year old, but I guess that could be a step too far
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's a lot of packages
<acheronuk> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Around 200 afair
<santa_> 206
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sgclark: we're free to upload Frameworks. Could you please do that?
<acheronuk> bug: #1600047
<ubottu> bug 1600047 in kscd (Ubuntu) "Please drop the dependency on libmusicbrainz3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600047
<acheronuk> needs sorting if no apps FFe ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #79: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #82: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/82/
<acheronuk> but it is going to look BAD if we are stuck on ancient applications!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> pitti: what's your opinion? Could we upload that as well? Or would you rather just bugs like acheronuk listed?
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you for your help. If https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1625595 has to go upstream, I hope somebody on Launchpad can guess where better than I could.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> mparillo: great. if it is upstream, someone will surely push it in that direction
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #83: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
<santa_> sgclark: as simon said the ffe for frameworks was approved. please ping me _before_ doing that. thanks in advance :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/233/
<santa_> that = uploading frameworks 5.26
<acheronuk> so I guess we need to submit a FFe for the apps and hope and pray?
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> whoops
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> santa_: reverted that change on kde-baseapps and pushed/uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think so
<santa_> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was hoping pitti could give his opinion, as it's a major FFe really close to release
<acheronuk> santa_: can you double check I didn't mess up cmake-ignore.json
<santa_> hmmm
<acheronuk> if would be good if pitti could give some thoughts. I'm a bit at sea with this
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like you said, it's old software that should really get an update
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But it's close to release :/
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed missing comma in that json
<santa_> about apps we should really get 16.04.3
<santa_> shame we don't have upload permissions
<acheronuk> apps would have gone in a fair bit before feature freeze, if not for dev availability probs I think
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. was so concerned about getting format right, that I missed the comma!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I agree fully
<acheronuk> we had in 95% done, then it just sat there for eons
 * acheronuk dares not contemplate the slideshow
<mamarley> I have also been using those staged apps for quite a while without any problems.
<acheronuk> I have since they were 1st staged!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So they're good to upload, no major problems
<acheronuk> 1st on backports, and then on yakkety. so 16.0.4.3 since July.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's say I work with Debian to get all the latest of everything in testing. I assume it will sync as soon as Z is open for development?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not sure if those auto-sync or if someone has to prod them if they are wanted
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well let's make sure to do that as soon as Z is open for development
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like ASAP
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No more of this bs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Z will be an exciting cycle for Lubuntu, so my time will be divided, but still
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu 17.04 would ship with Plasma 5.8.6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fun stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I'm off, turning off phone as it didn't charge overnight
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<acheronuk> I shall wait to see if pitti can comment, but if not I think put in the apps FFe this evening (my time) anyway?
<acheronuk> clivejo: if you should pop in, have you an opinion on that ^^^
<acheronuk> or anyone for that matter....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/64/
<acheronuk> BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
<pitti> acheronuk: /away -all
<pitti> updating leaf applications is usually a lot less risky than central libraries, they can be tested a lot easier and comprehensively
<pitti> acheronuk: sorry, that formatting came out a bit wrong :)
<acheronuk> ok. not quite gone yet anyway :P
<acheronuk> pitti: so there is a chance. sgclarke said we would need a kubuntu dev to review and claim responsibility, and she was likely too busy. are you saying that is not as much as blocker as that, or just not such a big deal for the release team to OK should someone do that for us?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
<pitti> acheronuk: I consider the Kubuntu team self-sustaining in deciding which packages they want to update when; it makes little sense to interfere there as nobody else on the release team has much clue about it
<acheronuk> pitti: so it still comes down to finding a kubuntu dev to vouch for them. something we are struggling very much with :/
<acheronuk> I guess can put the FFe in anyway?
<acheronuk> pitti: I'm pretty brand new to this aspect, so sorry for all the what may be obvious questions 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #22: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #34: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/34/
<jimarvan> pitti: problem is that after summer it has been a bit frenitic with our jobs... :/
<jimarvan> myself I want to work on the installer so I can fix the demonstration rolling during installation but with the WAKO welsh championships and with work...
<jimarvan> it has become so difficult
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/21/
<jimarvan> hmm I seem to have problems again with the wallet system :(
<jimarvan> it keeps asking me the password for kwallet every time I login now, anyone else has the same issue?
<yofel> sounds like something going wrong with pam_kwallet5 and sddm
<marco-parillo> jimarvan: I have had that from time to time. It seems to resolve itself eventually, and I was never able to figure out why. I tend to suspect wireless networking, but I could never really isolate it. In any case, I have not had it lately on YY plus -staging or XX plus -backports
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> yofel: absolutely right on that one :/
<jimarvan> marco-parillo: same exact thing
<jimarvan> I think the whole issue started since I disconnected the wired networking and started using wi-fi
<jimarvan> now I am using wired again, but still I kept been asked the kwallet pass :/
<jimarvan> I am with backports
<jimarvan> on xx
<jimarvan> I tried to change the kwallet to a custom made one, did not help much
<blaze> jimarvan: it's because akonadi is asking a password when accessing resources i.e. on login
<jimarvan> blaze: is it possible to get it back to automatic login?
<blaze> jimarvan: leave kwallet's master-password blank
<blaze> that's the only way I know
<jimarvan> oooooh .... :O
<jimarvan> :(
<jimarvan> that's not very nice
<jimarvan> :D
<blaze> :)
<jimarvan> haha
<jimarvan> hmm but is it blank on install too?
<jimarvan> when you fresh install?
<blaze> yes, I think so
<jimarvan> oh well... I will give it a try... I think there must be an effort there, to link the kubuntu user account login to the kwallet...
<blaze> jimarvan: another possible solution is to use gpg-encrypted wallet and then mess a bit with gpg-agent
<jimarvan> I did that
<jimarvan> did not work :/
<acheronuk> o/ yofel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/35/
<jimarvan> and rebooting to see if the blank password works (which it should... ;) )
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #18: FAILURE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
<jimarvan> brb
<jimarvan> yeap using a blank password in kwallet worked
<jimarvan> oh well
<jimarvan> see ya later guys :) thanks for the advice!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1 acheronuk, I really don't know much about Kubuntu's release cadence besides the standard Ubuntu policies
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thank you for your time pitti
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (passing time, using my phone, o/)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/89/
<acheronuk> santa_: anything in apps left to fix?
<santa_> acheronuk: nothing 100% required
<santa_> the important stuff seems already done
<acheronuk> santa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23208034/
<acheronuk> maybe....?
<santa_> I think the previous ffe's were done against meta-kde, but I guess it's fine
<santa_> I don't have much experience with ffe's, but it seems fine
<acheronuk> the meta one was against the whole KDE suite, so I guess makes sense for that
<acheronuk> this is against one component, and clive said he thought to just pick one important part of it (such as KDEpim) and file against that.
<santa_> I'm fixing something in libksane
<acheronuk> santa_: no prob. I would like to get clivejo opinion if possible anyway if he's should be about soon
<acheronuk> bug: #1625756
<ubottu> bug 1625756 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Applications into the Yakkety archive (including KDEpim)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625756
<acheronuk> beta freeze is imminent. release team had not added, as they apparently usually do, that actual freeze is 1 or 2 days ahead of the date in the release schedule
<valorie> !
<valorie> that would not be cool!
<acheronuk> [19:25] <infinity> wxl: RCs and freezing and such will happen soonish.  We've been trying to squeeze a kernel in under the wire.
<acheronuk> [19:25] <wxl> infinity: works for me. thx!
<acheronuk> [19:25] <infinity> apw: ^ what's the status on that?
<acheronuk> [19:34] * jbicha has quit (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<acheronuk> [19:36] <acheronuk> so in reality actual beta freeze is in advance of the date here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<acheronuk> [19:38] * seb128 has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<acheronuk> [19:41] * jbicha (~jeremy@ubuntu/member/jbicha) has joined
<acheronuk> [19:41] <infinity> acheronuk: The freeze obviously has to happen before the release, the schedule just seems to be missing the usual (Mon) or (Tue) to indicate that the freeze isn't on Thursday.  Oops.
<valorie> gah
<acheronuk> I guess the devs we lack would no that without having to be told :(
<acheronuk> *would know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
<valorie> we lack *right now* -- we will have them soon
<valorie> just not soon enough for the beta freeze
 * valorie remains hopeful
<acheronuk> valorie: to be realistic, even if all the stuff we want was uploaded in the next 10 mins, there is no guarantee it would make it out of 'proposed' in time for the betas to be spun
<valorie> yes
<valorie> sgclark wisely chose to focus on the libraries
<valorie> plasma I hope we can get in after the freeze
<acheronuk> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze
<acheronuk> "Once the BetaRelease is shipped, we roll back to FeatureFreeze and UserInterfaceFreeze status. "
<valorie> and perhaps the apps too, or at least all those that build and run
<acheronuk> indeed
<valorie> ok, as much as I do not want to restart, I think I have to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
<valorie> funky man, I'm upgrading 427 packages
<acheronuk> if people using apps can comment on bug #1625756 that would be great. for if, or preferably when, we do get someone with superpowers to review them
<ubottu> bug 1625756 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Applications into the Yakkety archive (including KDEpim)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625756
<valorie> thanks for doing the paperwork, acheronuk
<acheronuk> I figured if it's in, it can get amended if needed. If it doesn't go in, chances of it happening go from low(ish) to zero
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to try to fix something in discover
<santa_> (I'm testing the dist-upgrades from xenial)
<tsimonq2> hello
<tsimonq2> one nice walk home and clean shave later, I'm here! :D
<clivejo> hi Simon
<tsimonq2> we have someone uploading All The Things yet?
<clivejo> no idea
<valorie> not that I've seen
<valorie> have yet to hear from Mirv or Phil
<acheronuk> evening
<clivejo> valorie: did you get my PM?
<valorie> I did, and replied
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<valorie> although my connection was a bit dodgy and so I restarted
<valorie> yes, I'll hold your hand, you romantic Irishman!
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> my bnc has been playing up too
<clivejo> is there something wrong with it?
<acheronuk> not so far today
<valorie> it wasn't the bnc -- I was connected here, but not to linuxchix or rootsweb
<valorie> and some webpages wouldn't load
<valorie> not clear what the issue was, but it had been weeks since last restart
 * acheronuk glances at him uptime
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.2 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-9134-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3410-3622/3800 MHz, RAM: 18199/24030 MB, Storage: 325/967 GB, 323 procs, 1.96h up
<valorie> so short....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/126/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: I haz idea. https://etherpad.net/p/nLzpiHIArT
<valorie> be aware though, we still have to have someone upload the stuff
<valorie> unsure if any of the release team would have time for *that*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #182: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #183: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/183/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: could you read it over and make any corrections? https://etherpad.net/p/nLzpiHIArT
<tsimonq2> then sign at the bottom?
<clivejo> is Apps 16.04.3 ready?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: everything is staged, so yes
<tsimonq2> and people have been testing for weeks now....
<clivejo> oh, ignore me
<clivejo> dyslexic moment
<tsimonq2> I have to go, be back in like 10 mins
<tsimonq2> but please look it over
<tsimonq2> back
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<acheronuk> will in a bit
<valorie> that sounds well-written, simon
<tsimonq2> cool acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> thanks valorie :)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what are you expecting from this?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: release team gives a thumbs up, someone from the community uploads
<tsimonq2> (or on the release team, whoever wants to upload)
<clivejo> I guess its worth a try :/
<tsimonq2> I know
<clivejo> wont be holding my breath
<tsimonq2> me neither
<tsimonq2> clivejo: jot your name and IRC nick at the bottom when you think it's good to go
<clivejo> I dont think it will make any difference whos names on there
<tsimonq2> I do
<tsimonq2> people have seen you around, at the very least on this channel
<clivejo> the amount of packages we need uploaded is just too many and noone will take that on :(
<valorie> I do too
<valorie> I will sign
<valorie> the more of us stand behind the request, IMO the better
<tsimonq2> valorie: it's sort of, "we're asking for help and we agree to pick up errors"
<tsimonq2> so I think a response just saying +1 would be good
<tsimonq2> (just my opinion, and the way I worded it)
<clivejo> have we a list of people who have tested these new packages?
<clivejo> Ive updated my machine to whats in staging frameworks and plasma
<clivejo> and so far no issues
<tsimonq2> clivejo: not specifically, but I know acheronuk and mamarley and others have been
<tsimonq2> me too, although I primarily use LXQt
<acheronuk> valorie: your blog post got nothing moving?
<tsimonq2> nope, I don't think so
<valorie> I asked people to show up here
<valorie> they have not, so far
<acheronuk> :(
<tsimonq2> there's a user named bipul, nice guy, hangs out in ##tsimonq2, he wanted to get started with Ubuntu Development a few months ago
<tsimonq2> pinged him earlier and asked him to hop on here
<tsimonq2> I think some of valorie's wizard power is rubbing off on me ;)
<valorie> nice
<valorie> he can't upload though
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> but more development help! :D
<acheronuk> signed, but I'm not hopeful on that
<valorie> it's an attempt
<tsimonq2> exactly my thought
<tsimonq2> it's something
<tsimonq2> valorie: should I send now or should I wait?
<valorie> would be nice to have phil sign it
<valorie> and scarlett
<valorie> yofel: sgclark ^^^
<valorie>  https://etherpad.net/p/nLzpiHIArT
<tsimonq2> should be done ASAP though
<valorie> give it an hour
<acheronuk> santa_: get anywhere with discover?
<tsimonq2> ok valorie 
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats he doing to discover?
<acheronuk> what is 7pm (West) for core meeting? is that same as BST (UDT+1)?
<acheronuk> clivejo: Looking dist upgrades from Xenial, so I guess there is still the issue of discover-common being help back on upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thats fixed in git and staging
<acheronuk> santa_: Great :)
<valorie> santa_: I'm a bit behind -- have you set a date for your meeting yet?
<acheronuk> UTC I meant earlier
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We got the doodle with data from 4 persons
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I would pick the monday 25
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What do you think?
<valorie> ok, I'll send a response asking for more people to respond
<valorie> sounds good to me
<tsimonq2> Doodle? :O
<valorie> for his membership meeting
<tsimonq2> I know I can't really vote but at least I might be able to attend ;)
<valorie> we need to get that done
<acheronuk> or lurk
<valorie> lurkers welcome
<valorie> recommendations on wiki pages welcome
<valorie> etc
<valorie> we run in the open here
<acheronuk> Not necessarily right now, but I need some council members to take a look at my wiki page and give an honest opinion on when they think I can fairly say my 6 months runs to for that.
<valorie> I think you worked most closely with clivejo, so I would trust him on that
<tsimonq2> could I get a link?
<tsimonq2> (to the Doodle)
<valorie>     I think he just sent it to council members
<acheronuk> http://doodle.com/poll/iu9e6xnfgubt9fqq
<acheronuk> I think
<valorie> but we'll announce the date in advance
<valorie> everybody is welcome to meetings, and they are usually in here
 * acheronuk forgets clivejo is now council!
 * clivejo forgets too!
<valorie> well, even if he wasn't
<clivejo> and I cant find the doodle invite
<valorie> acheronuk's link is good
<tsimonq2> You need an invitation in order to participate in this poll.
<tsimonq2> Please contact José Manuel Santamaría Lema if you wish to participate.
<tsimonq2> Show all 130 options
<valorie> 130 options was a bit much
<valorie> but if we can narrow it down, it's ok
<clivejo> oh shoot
<acheronuk> santa replied to me on telegram a few mins ago, so asking via that if he has the link
<clivejo> thats already past
<clivejo> I found the link
<tsimonq2> where clivejo?
<clivejo> just being stupid and saying I can attend a date in the past
<acheronuk> doodle time travel!
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> why does it keep expanding
<clivejo> I _think_ I have said Im free on Thursday or Sun
<valorie> there is an art to setting up a doodle poll
<valorie> and I'll tell you, it does not work with family AT ALL
<valorie> only geeks get it
<valorie> and even we struggle with it
 * clivejo is not a geek
<clivejo> who are the 8 intendees?
<tsimonq2> except I'm not a geek, I live and breath computers, I'm always responsive on IRC
 * acheronuk think clivejo is in denial
<tsimonq2> I'm _always_ here :P
<valorie> for sure
<clivejo> mmmm
<valorie> I can attest to that
<clivejo> no git trigger for plasma-discover
<clivejo> I thought Simon lived here
<clivejo> any ninja want to setup a trigger for plasma-discover?
<santa_> tsimonq2: I have edited a bit the first paragraph
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-discover/+webhooks
<santa_> tsimonq2: because the way it was written it seems we don't have developers, but we do! I never worked with so many people in other linux distributions
<tsimonq2> santa_: ok
<valorie> well, we lack Kubuntu Developers now
<valorie> but devels, yes, we have lots!
<santa_> with title
<valorie> yup
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what do I have to do?
 * valorie hopes we start expanding that soon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what webhook?
<acheronuk> clivejo: copied another webhook, so guess it is right now
<santa_> yes, I wanted to outline that, to not give the false impressions that kubuntu is understaffed
<clivejo> make sure its poking the right project
<tsimonq2> valorie: in 2 years I betcha santa_ acheronuk clivejo and me will either be Kubuntu Developers, or Real Life will happen
<santa_> lets hope
<santa_> regarding the doodle poll I should have made it public, I take note for the furture
<santa_> I will try to send you and invitation Simon
<santa_> * an
<valorie> 2 years!
<santa_> I hope in less time we will get there
<tsimonq2> santa_: tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<clivejo> cant think 2 weeks ahead, never mind two years!
<valorie> I'm hoping for weeks for clivejo and santa
<valorie> maybe months
<valorie> acheronuk right behind, and you right behind that
<tsimonq2> if I continue to live here, that might be me too :P
 * clivejo wonders if temp upload permissions can be granted
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> yeah
<santa_> tsimonq2: check your mail, got the invitation?
<valorie> that I do not know
<tsimonq2> santa_: yes siree
<santa_> I have to create that one for symbols, but I have been busy
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Developers <--- the bible
 * tsimonq2 bows down
<tsimonq2> MY LORD, WHAT AREE YOU DOING HERE???
<tsimonq2> valorie: I want to send, they will freeze soon
<valorie> I did not realize fabo was a KD
<valorie> ok, send
<tsimonq2> alright
<clivejo> so impatient!
<tsimonq2> well I live here, while y'all have lives I'm just waiting :PPPP
<acheronuk> Scarlett's dev meeting. Only one I have tracked down so far https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/06/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<valorie> acheronuk: if you look at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/+members#active you can see the day they became members, and look at the logs for that day
<valorie> rather laborious though
<valorie> if you find links like you did above, please send them to the list so the other proposed devels can study up
<tsimonq2> sent
<valorie> of course tsimonq2 has proposed that it's too easy and we need to make it harder
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> valorie: I did, most of it doesn't seem to tally on dates for some reson I haven't worked out yet
<valorie> boo
<clivejo> tsimonq2 needs a slap from a trout
<valorie> perhaps it took a day or two
<tsimonq2> yes, that's good
<acheronuk> Scarlet: Meeting date = 2014-11-06 date on LP = 2014-02-13
<tsimonq2> make me be online for 24 hours straight and throw me random tasks
<tsimonq2> hard ones, too
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> that's bad for your health
<valorie> my floor needs to be vacuumed though
<tsimonq2> I've done 36 hours before
<valorie> fly here and do that
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> haven't gone 48, that's on my bucket list. Then I'm legally declared insane. I'll get to hop on here and say, "ok, I'm now legally insane, time to upload a bunch of things to the archive"
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> I'll just let dput run in the background, I'll go to sleep :P
<clivejo> ok finally got into the wiki
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/clivejo/DeveloperApplication
<valorie> \o/
 * acheronuk cheers
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: look at your wiki page
<acheronuk> oh god. what now
<valorie> good start, clivejo
<tsimonq2> I, Clive Johnston, apply for <upload rights for Kubuntu package(s)>. - remove the < and >
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I updated clivejo's testimonial ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hmph! so you did...
<tsimonq2> LOL
<clivejo> you did what now?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills
<valorie> that is the immediate need, but being a Developer is more than just uploading
<tsimonq2> valorie: you should take a look too :P
<valorie> it's like being one of the owners of a business, in that it is your baby
<tsimonq2> valorie: except the employee in training can't get the keys to the store, even though the store is slowly catching on fire
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> I win :P
<valorie> the people doing the opening and closing usually have the keys
<valorie> my son did, when he managed office depot
<tsimonq2> well not in the store you're talking about!
<valorie> and we're not catching fire, except in the good ways!
<valorie> honestly, I've been involved for many years, and it's awesome the energy here now
<valorie> haven't seen it like this for years
<tsimonq2> no, but our products are expired, and we need to restock before the tourists come in :P
<valorie> we do
<tsimonq2> COME ON, you gotta give me that one!
<valorie> we are temporarily embarassed, indeed
<acheronuk> new blood
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that's how belkinsa describes it
<acheronuk> after erm... spilled blood
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> she's told me more than once, "we need new blood!"
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> y'all know Svetlana? friend of mine :)
<valorie> yes
<valorie> from Ubuntu Women
<tsimonq2> oic
<valorie> we do welcome men there, by the way
<valorie> got your CC, thanks simon
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> great :)
 * acheronuk wonders what will go in the podcast tomorrow
<tsimonq2> not me...
<tsimonq2> why do people do things while I go learn things?!?!!! :P
<acheronuk> Geometry is important :P
<valorie> learning things IS doing things
<clivejo> acheronuk: BTW the webhook for discover
<clivejo> did you test it?
<acheronuk> sorry. go distracted, how to test?
 * clivejo wonders if there is a way to check if all our repos have a webhook
<clivejo> well a change in git just trigger it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #33: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/33/
<acheronuk> A script to go through and check them via the API?? https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#webhook
<tsimonq2> I'm pausing KCI
<tsimonq2> just an FYI
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: if you point me to a tar of everything, I can do the upload
<tsimonq2> :O o/ shadeslayer 
<valorie> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<shadeslayer> halo
<valorie> yes, you're wearing one
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> heh
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: so I just get everything ready and then tar it all up and you'll go through and dput?
<shadeslayer> yep
<tsimonq2> WOOOOOOO :D
<shadeslayer> so just give me the frameworks tar of things to dput first
<acheronuk> tag as well!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: I've never done this before, halp
<clivejo> Im just about to go to bed, but we have a tool in KA
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what's it called?!?
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> ubuntu-archive-upload?
<clivejo> please be careful
<tsimonq2> I will
<acheronuk> I had a go with that a week or so ago
<acheronuk> see what it did
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: give me 10 mins
<shadeslayer> sure, I'm around for another 30 or so minutes
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you work with Simon and make notes please
<shadeslayer> plus I have 300 mbps up, so it should be quick :)
<valorie> oh don't brag and make me hate you
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: or if you email me links, I'll upload them tomorrow
 * clivejo curses and mutters under his breath
<shadeslayer> valorie: only for a month :P
<shadeslayer> then I have 50 symetric
<clivejo> Rohan where are you?
<shadeslayer> Barcelona
<acheronuk> clivejo: the git for FW 5.26 is in a test branch I think
<clivejo> so jealous 
<valorie> shadeslayer: the sooner the better I think, because supposedly there is a soft freeze before the hard freeze
<valorie> for the beta
<shadeslayer> okay
<valorie> not sure why, but I hear that muttered around
<clivejo> acheronuk: I really don't know, Im so far out of the loop
<clivejo> all I can say is Im running the packages from staging and they seem to be stable
<tsimonq2> it's AWESOME when the script isn't working and I have to troubleshoot...
<valorie> you're here and that's all that counts, clivejo
<valorie> we all do what we can
<clivejo> life has been like a roller coaster since I got back from Berlin
<valorie> I regret not buying you a beer in Berlin, shadeslayer!
<valorie> next time
<shadeslayer> it's all good :)
 * clivejo wonders if shadeslayer had too much beer at times :P
<valorie> oh how could that be?
<shadeslayer> beer, don't think so
<valorie> lol
<mparillo> Rohan, I do not what to highlight your nick unnecessarily, but I did want to add my thanks.
<shadeslayer> np :)
<shadeslayer> you're most welcome :)
<clivejo> or was it wine
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: do source packages need to be signed by any of us?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: when was this xD
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: nah, I'll be resigning them anyway
<clivejo> QtCon
<shadeslayer> clivejo: ahh when we were all having free wine
<clivejo> when Haruld was singing Danny boy
<shadeslayer> I think the wine was pretty strong, but I wasn't *drunk*
<shadeslayer> I was tipsy at best
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: that's what I hoped, as the script baukled at that when I tested
<acheronuk> so clivejo ....
<valorie> harald wouldn't *stop* "singing" Danny Boy
<acheronuk> 1) build
<acheronuk> 2) tag
<acheronuk> 3) merge with yakkety archive?
<acheronuk> or 3) 1) 2) ?
<clivejo> I dont get the merge with YY archive?
<clivejo> merge what?
<clivejo> the script _should_ be working with YY archive branch
<clivejo> and makes a release
<acheronuk> santa did FW 5.26 in a new kubuntu_yakkety_backport branch in case FW 5.26 didn't work out
<clivejo> oh, wasnt aware of that
<clivejo> or didnt take it in
<clivejo> was sgclark involved with that?
<acheronuk> even a merge might not be right, as basically need the backport one exchanged for the archive one with no changes.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Well my internet has died
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And my brain isn't far behind
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you reading this>
<tsimonq2> please work please work please work
<tsimonq2> I'm troubleshooting this script...
<tsimonq2> let's see
<tsimonq2> yes yes that's all taken care of
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But from what you are saying, those changes need merged into yy archive branch to make a release
<tsimonq2> yep it merges from that
<acheronuk> clivejo: or switched via a rename
<acheronuk> as is started out as a copy of the archive branch anyway
<tsimonq2> hah, I have the deb-src line enabled, so instead of dputting it, it just does apt source!!!!!!!!
 * tsimonq2 crazily laughs
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I don't know, seems to be totally out of sync with our normal workflow
<tsimonq2> well it's *going* to work :P
<tsimonq2> or I'll make it work
<santa_> well, indeed the fw 5.26 are in the _backports branch
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what branch are you using?
<shadeslayer> you have until 22nd to get me those tars btw
 * acheronuk thinks, at least plasma is in _archive
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> shadeslayer: so you just need a tar with the source packages, right?
<shadeslayer> santa_: yeah
<santa_> ok
<shadeslayer> well the appropriate files to dput
<santa_> I will work tomorrow on the scriptery to do this
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: maybe bot
<shadeslayer> which would be the .changes
<acheronuk> maybe not
<shadeslayer> and everything accompanying .changes
<santa_> I have the impresion the old tooling won't do the job
<santa_> sure, I know what to do
<santa_> hmm you said 22nd
<shadeslayer> santa_: I think tsimonq2 is making the update?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hey!
<shadeslayer> hi ahoneybun
<tsimonq2> HAI ahoneybun :D
 * shadeslayer needs some tea, brb
<ahoneybun> just saw your email
<santa_> tsimonq2: are you working on it or not? because I have my doubts the old tooling will do the job...
<tsimonq2> it's going
<tsimonq2> it's working fine
<tsimonq2> do not worry
<santa_> ok
<tsimonq2> it's doing exactly what it should be doing
<tsimonq2> it's written in Python and I'm good at Python ;)
<tsimonq2> the only thing is, my secret key isn't on my Linode, so I'll have to do all the tagging locally
<acheronuk> seemed to work when I tried it a week or so ago
<ahoneybun> just approved your email shadeslayer lol
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: beta freeze will be before the 22 according to infinity
<acheronuk> *before 22nd
<tsimonq2> yeah
<shadeslayer> yeah I guess
<tsimonq2> I'm working on it ;)
<tsimonq2> ok, what...
<acheronuk> tonight or tomorrow I think
<tsimonq2> somebody didn't set the maintainers field right
<tsimonq2> so it ALL needs to be redone
<tsimonq2> (and by ALL I mean just my script on linode)
<acheronuk> why?
<tsimonq2> kdenlive
<tsimonq2> please fix
<tsimonq2> whole thing halts with this:
<tsimonq2> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<tsimonq2> I'm overriding for now
<tsimonq2> well I don't think that's possib;e
<tsimonq2> *possible
<tsimonq2> argh
<acheronuk> kdenlive isn't frameworks?
<valorie> no
<valorie> it is an application
<tsimonq2> I'm doing apps right now
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-21
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> * leaves before his head explodes *
<valorie> sweet dreams, clive
<tsimonq2> no no no no NOO not the nightly......
 * valorie sings Oh Danny Boy to get Clive to sleep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantleetheme build #78: FIXED in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantleetheme/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #144 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> the pipes, the pipes are calling....
<tsimonq2> green!
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: still around?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> my tea is still not finished
<tsimonq2> this tar will be rather big
<tsimonq2> where should I put it?
<shadeslayer> yeah that's cool
<shadeslayer> wherever
<tsimonq2> or I can give you access to my linode and you can just scp?
<shadeslayer> as long as it supports parallel download
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: scp is sequential though :(
<shadeslayer> lets try
<tsimonq2> it's not 100% done yet
<shadeslayer> sure
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: so, while you're hear, who are you? ;)
<tsimonq2> *here
<shadeslayer> oh
<valorie> he's Rohan Garg!
<shadeslayer> I used to work on kubuntu till like 2 years ago :)
<shadeslayer> as part of my full time job at Blue Systems
<shadeslayer> now I work on Debian
<valorie> at one point sitter's minion
<shadeslayer> ^^
<valorie> ah, you used to do it for love
<shadeslayer> during uni, yes :P
<valorie> and you still are !
<valorie> 'cause you still love us
<shadeslayer> yus <3
<shadeslayer> ( plus the free beer )
<valorie> lol
<valorie> can't forget the free beer
<shadeslayer> ^^
<tsimonq2> when I can legally buy you beer, I owe you one shadeslayer 
<tsimonq2> seriously
<tsimonq2> thanks man
<valorie> come back for the champagne if the release team gives us any of this for our beta
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<shadeslayer> haha np
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: since you probably don't know me, I'm Simon Quigley. I'm an Assistant Release Manager (or at least that's what I call myself ;) ) for Lubuntu, and I'm a ninja as of like a month
<tsimonq2> I'm 14, to clear up the beer thing :P
<shadeslayer> ahhhh :D
<shadeslayer> I guess Quintasan loses youngest-kubuntu-person-ever tag
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> how old was he?
<Quintasan> Do I?
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: I'm 14
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how old were you when you joined?
<shadeslayer> 15? 16?
<Quintasan> lemme look
<shadeslayer> I think it went, Quintasan, me, sitter ....
<valorie> hi Quintasan
<shadeslayer> idk how old yofel is, I think just about my age
<valorie> nice to see ya
<shadeslayer> though then again, I actually don't know how old sitter is
<Quintasan> >Member since:
<Quintasan> 2006-10-07
<Quintasan> hmm
<acheronuk> yofel = 28ish?
<Quintasan> That's actually my launchpad account
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: what's your DOB?
<Quintasan> 1993
<tsimonq2> 13...?
<Quintasan> So 10 years ago I was like
<Quintasan> 13
<Quintasan> lol
<valorie> a baby!
<tsimonq2> nooooooooooooooooooooo you keep the title :P
<shadeslayer> Member since: 2007-08-06
<shadeslayer> I joined when I was 17
<valorie> so mature you were
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> I feel old
<shadeslayer> where's my walking stick
<valorie> don't you even start
<mparillo> Remember smartboyhw. Another young guy. He came out of nowhere, packaged up a storm, and then I lost track.
<tsimonq2> you're old enough to buy me beer ;) ;) ;) ;)))))))))))))
 * tsimonq2 is joking
<valorie> his parents made him quit
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: depends on where :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: oh? :C
<tsimonq2> valorie: huh?!?
<mparillo> Ahh, so very asian.
<shadeslayer> sounds terribly like what my parents did
<valorie> they said he needed to focus on his studies
<shadeslayer> kept taking away my router
<Quintasan> tsimonq2: Technically we'd have to check when I joined Kubuntu Members but my membership could have expired or something.
<valorie> and get into a good uni
<mparillo> In the US, we call them tiger moms.
<valorie> shadeslayer: lol
<valorie> sounds like your parents knew their way around technology
<tsimonq2> so my parents *tried* that, they've pretty much accepted the fact that this is what I'm doing when I grow up, more experience :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Michał Zając	2009-04-15
<tsimonq2> so I get to do whatever I want as long as I get good grades
<Quintasan> Well, one more year and I'll be getting my masters in quantum crypto and I can go back to some serious development.
<valorie> oooo
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> sounds serious
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah, not exactly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm not sure whether my membership didn't expire at some point.
<shadeslayer> didn't really stop me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: expires next year
<valorie> Quintasan: you are still a Kubuntu Developer
<tsimonq2> such slow, very wow
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+members
<valorie> feel free to come to clivejo's meeting and torture him
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I can try and scp it if you want
<shadeslayer> if it's done
<shadeslayer> also, tea over :C
<tsimonq2> well it's not done yet lol
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Quintasan> valorie: I do realise that. I was talking about my Kubuntu Members membership in the past.
<valorie> ah
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: lets pick up tomorrow then, alternately, email me a link
<Quintasan> I'm pretty much sure I had to renew my MOTU membership somewhere near XMass some time ago lol
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: what time?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I'm going to be here from 10 AM to 5 PM
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: 5:30 AM Tuesday is 10:30 AM Tuesday, Coordinated Universal Time (UTC)
<tsimonq2> that's my TZ
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: UTC? what?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: CEST
<tsimonq2> ah cool
<Quintasan> tsimonq2: I'm pretty much sure you can beat me on the youngest-kubuntu-developer tag.
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: though we don't need to be online at the same time?
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: I'll wake up early for school then
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: I have to get up at 5:30 AM for school X__X
<tsimonq2> 3 AM my time is 10 AM your time
<shadeslayer> if you just finish up and send email me a link I'll be able to upload it
<tsimonq2> ok
<shadeslayer> chesus christ
<Quintasan> I think it took me like 2 years to get there.
<valorie> simon was working in lubuntu before he started helping us here
 * shadeslayer out
<shadeslayer> night everyone :)
<Quintasan> woah
<valorie> o/
<Quintasan> it's two in the morning here
<tsimonq2> o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: night
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: indeed
<valorie> sweet dreams, guys
<valorie> lovely to see you here again
<Quintasan> I've been dreaming about failing my masters lately lol
<valorie> pffff
<valorie> that means you won't fail
<Quintasan> I picked up some books about my thesis and I'm like: "I know SOME of those words"
<Quintasan> And by "some" I mean I can read the table of contents and still manage not to understand what's going on.
<valorie> part of the process is to destroy your brain
<valorie> and then rebuild it after you're done
<Quintasan> I still have a year.
<valorie> so you just have to gibber like an idiot defending your thesis
<Quintasan> Truth be told I'm majoring in artificial intelligence but my thesis is about quantum cryptography
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #671: SUCCESS in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/671/
<valorie> Quintasan: can you break Telegram yet?
<Quintasan> valorie: I don't think anyone can actually break Telegram without knowing how it works. It'd be easier to hack their servers I guess.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/34/
<valorie> yeah
<Quintasan> That said I'd still use Signal over Telegram any time since they don't rely on security through obscurity.
<valorie> I do use signal for private stuff
<valorie> telegram is fine for IRC bridge
<valorie> certainly more secure than good old IRCd
<Quintasan> To think I'm still occupying yofel's Quassel core
<Quintasan> It's been like 6 years lol
<Quintasan> Thanks yofel.
<valorie> heck, if it works.....
 * valorie goes off to get dinner
<valorie> o/
<Quintasan> and I'll be going off to the dream land
<Quintasan> \o
<valorie> sweet dreams
<Quintasan> Thanks!
<valorie> lovely to see you again
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so what have you tar'd up for Rohan?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: working on it
<acheronuk> what precisely?
<tsimonq2> ok, while it's going I'll explain
<tsimonq2> I'm doing apps
<tsimonq2> it froze at one point
<acheronuk> we can't upload apps
<tsimonq2> we can't upload apps?
<tsimonq2> we can't upload apps
<tsimonq2> that's right
<tsimonq2> we need the FFe approved...
<acheronuk> yes
<acheronuk> so what are you giving Rohan?
<tsimonq2> Plasma 5.7.5 then
<tsimonq2> I have to tweak the script
<tsimonq2> want to watch me work? come into my linode
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I would have done Frameworks but sgclark said she would do it
<tsimonq2> epochs
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> I need to tweak the script *again*
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why are you altering the changelogs?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: didn't detect epochs before afair
<tsimonq2> that would have been a disaster
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: oh and btw, I type with two fingers
<acheronuk> LOL
<tsimonq2> and I'm STILL faster than you :P
<acheronuk> I need to learn to touchtype, but have failed miserably whenever I tried
<tsimonq2> me too
<acheronuk> doesn't help that it's 2 am here and my finders are more asleep than I am
<acheronuk> *fingers
<acheronuk> see
<tsimonq2> I took a video of me typing
<tsimonq2> it's uploading on Telegram now
<tsimonq2> it'll be in the channel soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can see it coming
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: look at linode
<tsimonq2> should that be done?
<tsimonq2> maybe not?
<acheronuk> wait a sec
<tsimonq2> don't fall asleep now acheronuk :P
<acheronuk> where did it pull that git from?
<acheronuk> I know santa was making a change
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> santa made changes and uploaded to the ppa, but didn't push to git it seems
<tsimonq2> nice :/
<acheronuk> santa_: Are you lurking?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: skipping for now
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so then who signs these packages before they're pushed into the archive?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer
<tsimonq2> ...really?
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> yes as if not signed by him them would get rejected
<tsimonq2> ah yes that's right I remember now ok cool k nice *thumbs up* any other random positive thoughts yayayayayay
<acheronuk> *they would
 * tsimonq2 nods
<acheronuk> can't remember how you override the signing, but you cam
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @acheronuk
<tsimonq2> I trusly believed I typed slow before actually seeing myself type on this
<tsimonq2> *truly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not bad with 2 fingers. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm usually faster
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was just holding my phone with my chin :P
<tsimonq2> sgclark: ping, if you could upload Frameworks, that would be awesome
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: still about?
<acheronuk> yes.just
<tsimonq2> it's ready :)
<acheronuk> sgclark: as per santa's email here, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-September/010734.html Frameworks 5.26 the branch kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<acheronuk> which now seems odd
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good :)
<tsimonq2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/plasma-5.7.5.tar.gz
<tsimonq2> ready to grab and upload
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I have perks as an Ubuntu member >;)
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/plasma-5.7.5.tar.gz - here you go
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: sweet dreams
<acheronuk> so for frameworks, if it goes for upload then as the git was done in kubuntu_yakkety_backports (copy of archive) to preserve the archive branch, then that should cleanly merge back into archive?
<tsimonq2> most likely yes
<acheronuk> just tested that locally on plasma-framework and it did cleanly making both identical
<acheronuk> clive pointed out today that normal workflow would have been to tag instead, so keeping it all in _archive, and being able to revert to the tagged version if the FW 5.26 merge and builds did not work out
<valorie> I think we need to document this
<tsimonq2> ^ +1000000
<valorie> it's very confusing for me
<valorie> imo if you are going to tar up everything else, you should do FW too, and then shoot an email to sgclark and see if she already uploaded or not
<valorie> that way if she has not, rohan can do it
<tsimonq2> tomorrow morning I promise :P
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you pushed the tags, or going to wait until actually uploaded for sure?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: the second part
<acheronuk> ok
<valorie> that seems wise
<tsimonq2> yeah, I only pushed one thing
<tsimonq2> when we rewrite that part of KCI, it should automatically merge whatever is in the archive to kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2> saves us a LOT of issues
<tsimonq2> I'm off to bed
<tsimonq2> thanks a lot for your help today everyone
<tsimonq2> hopefully we can make more progress tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> niters simon
<valorie> thanks for YOUR help today
<valorie> sweet dreams
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We all owe each other beers in a couple years I think ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> when you see that the KDE Phabricator default new account icons are pokemon...
<valorie> ahoneybun: lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> did you see it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> I've not yet seen it
<valorie> link
<valorie> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> working on it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> need to take a screenshot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> omg 12am
<valorie> nah, only 9!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not here
<valorie> I know
<valorie> you're on the wrong side of the continent!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/dpHX1
<valorie> oh wow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD yep
<valorie> I wonder how old the programmers of that thing are
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well with Pokemon GO now lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> who knows
 * ahoneybun enters sleep mode
<valorie> sweet dreams ahoneybun
<santa_> ugh, just woke up in the middle of the night
<santa_> sorry about not pushing plasma-discover
<santa_> tsimonq2: I see you pushed what's in the ppa, maybe we should strip the ~ubuntyX~ppaX suffix?
<valorie> it is the middle of the night for him
<santa_>  /o\
<santa_> someone already uploaded -discover
<valorie> :(
<santa_> without the fix
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover
<santa_> and for some reason this isn't reported in the status page
<santa_> tsimonq2: around?
<valorie> weird
<valorie> he's asleep
<valorie> he promised to be up early though to send the links to Rohan (shadeslayer)
<valorie> santa_: what is the right thing to do about discover?
<valorie> fixed is better IMO
<santa_> what's his timezone?
<valorie> mmm, maybe Central US
<santa_> in utc offset being?
<valorie> EDT - http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_US-MI.aspx
<santa_> ah nevermind
<santa_> the uploaded version is 5.7.2
<santa_> it wasn't done by us but it's 5.7.2
<santa_> valorie: ok, so I'll talk to simon to strip the ~ubuntuXppaX suffix and that's it
<santa_> even if it's accidentally uploaded with that version it can be corrrected uploading the right version, so no prob
<valorie> cool
<santa_> tsimonq2: ping when you are awake please
<santa_> * ping me
<valorie> are you upstreaming your patch, santa_?
<santa_> it's a packaging patch, so nothing to upstream
<valorie> ah ok
<santa_> I just added a couple of transitional packages to not get plasma-discover on hold or removed by pkg managers
<valorie> I see
<acheronuk> santa_: I think Simon included your fix by applying the diff the upload script spat out?
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=80adc7ebffb9cca023e4feb226fc831c2343fa32
<acheronuk> clivejo shadeslayer valorie et al : Response to Apps FFe from release team https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1625756/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625756 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Applications into the Yakkety archive (including KDEpim)" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> yofel: please reply to that as soon as you can
 * valorie has to sleep soon
<valorie> we've been testing FW for so long.....
<valorie> ok, heading to bed, hoping for good news in the morning
<vip> Hi ho
<santa_> acheronuk: yes but the ppa suffix must be removed
<acheronuk> santa_: it was
<santa_> acheronuk: it's not, see the diff you linked ;)
<acheronuk> santa_: from the tar'd sources Simon did http://paste.ubuntu.com/23210532/
<santa_> oh, ok
<santa_> I will remove it from git then
<acheronuk> santa_: Simon has yet to git tag and mark as released. waiting to make sure we get the upload first
<santa_> ok, better
<santa_> I didn't want because I suspected simons tar built sources would have it
<santa_> we also must merge everything in _archive
<acheronuk> yes, we must
<santa_> we will do that after the uploads
<acheronuk> and to xenial_backports
<acheronuk> as backports should really be done from there
<santa_> yes, maybe
<acheronuk> yes, definitely. eventually
<acheronuk> not super critical now
<acheronuk> I have to go for 1-2 hrs. hope some stuff can go up :)
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: I'm uploading plasma 5.7.5
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: upload done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @shadeslayer, Thank you :)
<shadeslayer> yw
<TomTom> hi there, any idea when kmail 5.2 will be part of kubuntu? i've got 16.04 with backports ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @TomTom, backports newer than what we have in our develeopment version don't go in that ppa as policy. they are being done/staged/tested and hopefuly won't be too long, but can't give an exact ETA right now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @TomTom, at the moment we are trying to get things like that in the dev version (Yakkety)
<TomTom> thanks for the information
<clivejo> why is KCI paused?
<clivejo> acheronuk: KCI pause started by you?
<clivejo> at 00:03 this morning
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope
<acheronuk> Simon I guess
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/144/
<acheronuk> Started by user Simon Quigley
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey hey hey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: I pushed only one or two things to Git...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Waiting until it all migrated from proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And for the record, I'm central time US and I wake up at around 5:30
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah that was me acheronuk
<acheronuk> getting notified of a few failures on deps
<acheronuk> on armhf mostly for some reason
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/285749759/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.kgamma5_4%3A5.7.5-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk>  sbuild-build-depends-kgamma5-dummy : Depends: libkf5kdelibs4support-dev (>= 5.24.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> "Yakkety Yak (16.10) Final Beta Freeze" YAY :/
<tsimonq2> There is no sensible review that the release team can do on this massive
<tsimonq2> list of packages and major updates. Most of them are leaf packages, so
<tsimonq2> it seems reasonably safe to update them one by one as long as they get
<tsimonq2> tested.
<tsimonq2> Less sure about central libraries like kde4libs, kderuntime, kdepim,
<tsimonq2> kde-l10n, etc -- these affect large parts of the desktop, thus need
<tsimonq2> deeper testing. From my experience, every major KDE update causes a
<tsimonq2> bunch of test regressions which need to be actually looked at, otherwise
<tsimonq2> these packages get stuck in -proposed for weeks again. If you can commit
<tsimonq2> to that, fine (and I'd like to reserve the right to remove those from
<tsimonq2> -proposed which do cause regressions and are stuck for more than two
<tsimonq2> weeks).
<tsimonq2> Other than these remarks, I consider the Kubuntu team self-sustained in
<tsimonq2> this regard -- if https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/+members want to do
<tsimonq2> this update, go ahead.
<tsimonq2> that's from Martin Pitt ^
<tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk, clivejo, shadeslayer: that's his deal ^
<acheronuk> yes, I saw
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll prep Frameworks for shadeslayer or sgclark, can you tar up apps in my linode when I'm done then use sftp to get it on my people.ubuntu.com ?
<clivejo> self-sustained?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: we can upload when we wish
<tsimonq2> that's what I think Martin said yesterday
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: wfm
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: though we're in freeze
<shadeslayer> let me ask infinity if we can upload frameworks
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: If a kubuntu dev(s) is/are prepared to put their name to it
<tsimonq2> good idea shadeslayer 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: well we have shadeslayer who we need to buy beers ;)))
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: which was sgclark's issue
<tsimonq2> s/beers/beers for/
<shadeslayer> I'm around till 5 btw
<shadeslayer> then I have to leave
<Mirv> sorry, there were so many highlights I wasn't sure if there was a direct question somewhere :) sure I can help with at least single bugfix uploads. the trouble with tens of packages is that the uploader is responsible always regardless of good intentions, and without the "vested interest" I don't have that much time to sorting out lots of issues. but I'm happy to help in any small bugfix uploads.
<tsimonq2> I'm around for the next half an hour
<acheronuk> Mirv: thanks and understood
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: please also ask him if he can let Plasma 5.7.5 migrate already :/
<tsimonq2> thanks Mirv :)
<Mirv> also I'm still slightly traumatized by the whole Qt 5.6 + KF + Plasma transition ;)
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: that's already in afaik
<shadeslayer> i.e. it hit the buildd's this morning
<tsimonq2> not acording to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html ?
<shadeslayer> about a hour before freeze
<tsimonq2> lol
<shadeslayer> ahh
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: there are dep probs on armhf, so that may not happen
<Mirv> tsimonq2: excuses is a quite slow, everything needs to build first (1-2h), then published in proposed (1-2h), then visible on excuses page (1-2h)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: which is why freezes suck when trying to land things :P
<tsimonq2> I see Mirv, makes sense
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 Mirv may need help with such as: http://i.imgur.com/5H6BHWV.png
<Mirv> acheronuk: it seems the first one is a dependency issue but for some reason marked as a failure instead of depwait. anyway, I'm happy to be your rebuild triggering monkey if you need help. you'll just need to wade through the dependency chains to find any problems. urls to direct version pages like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksysguard/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 appreciated.
<acheronuk> Mirv: very much appreciated. I hope you would say something like that :)
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: plasma-discover is a bit buggered, please see #ubuntu-release
<shadeslayer> santa_: ^^
<tsimonq2> that's santa_'s doing
<tsimonq2> I *specifically* remember it
<tsimonq2> !info breeze-icons
<ubottu> Package breeze-icons does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info baloo-kf5
<ubottu> baloo-kf5 (source: baloo-kf5): framework for searching and managing metadata. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.24.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 263 kB, installed size 1717 kB
<tsimonq2> well then why...
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you done with KCI?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: nope, all hell will break loose when Git changes are pushed
<tsimonq2> it *hopefully* will be good to go before the nightly
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: to get access to people.ubuntu.com, run sftp tsimonq2@people.ubuntu.com in linode, cd into public_html, and "put" anything you want
<tsimonq2> I trust you with that
<tsimonq2> use it to get this done ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: otherwise if you could stage apps and frameworks, that would be aweoms
<tsimonq2> *awesome
<tsimonq2> I would suggest using my linode as it has access to my people.ubuntu.com like I said before, and it's pretty easy to get tars to people that way
<tsimonq2> and I can check up on ya ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: anything you put in that dir is accessible on people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/FILE btw
<tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Some packages still haven't landed from when 5.24 was uploaded...
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] (20160921) has been added
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hey all, did I see a green light? and a successful recruit of shadeslayer? Still want me to take on frameworks?
<shadeslayer> I haven't uploaded frameworks
<sgclark> oh I only see approval for apps, I can't commit to that, you got those shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> if you send me a tar I can upload yeah
<sgclark> I cannot send anything. have not been involved here either
<sgclark> perhaps someone is working on that
<sgclark> acheronuk: tsimonq2 clivejo ^ ?
<acheronuk> trying to make the FW tar, but having hassle with the script 
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> well I only see approval for apps, and shadeslayer is will to take that on with tars
<sgclark> willing*
<acheronuk> santa_: you about?
<BluesKaj> Yakkety's new kernel updtae didn't help X much. The freeze came early for me ..freeze out that is :-)
<BluesKaj> hey sgclark ..LTNS 
<sgclark> howdy
<acheronuk> Grr. on the machine I might be able to build on, I can't upload. On the machine that can upload, can't build. 
<clivejo> tsimonq2: are you pushing to git?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #144: ABORTED in 13 hr: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/144/
<santa_> back on the keyboard
<santa_> acheronuk: what is the problem with discover?
<acheronuk> santa_: not sure. shadeslayer and infinity on #ubuntu-release know I hope
<clivejo> santa_: regarding discover, KDE have released the KDE Store and apparently its integrated into the new discover 
<shadeslayer> you have transitional packages that do not depend on anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #14: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/14/
<shadeslayer> which is pointless
<santa_> nonsense
<santa_> without it the breaks/replaces will make the package manager want to remove plasma-discover
<acheronuk> Yay! I can build the frameworks sources here locally, but can't upload them anywhere!
 * acheronuk mutters
<shadeslayer> santa_: no, transitional packages without depends are nonsense
<shadeslayer> what you need to investigate is why it wants to remove discover
<santa_> sigh
<santa_> shadeslayer: because of the breaks against
<santa_> Package: plasma-discover-common
<santa_> Architecture: all
<santa_> Depends: ${misc:Depends}
<santa_> Breaks: muon-common (<< 4:5.5.3a),
<santa_>         plasma-discover (<< 5.7.0-2),
<santa_>         plasma-discover-private (<< 5.7.0),
<santa_>         plasma-discover-updater (<< 5.7.0)
<santa_> Replaces: muon-common (<< 4:5.5.3a),
<santa_>           plasma-discover (<< 5.7.0-2),
<santa_>           plasma-discover-private (<< 5.7.0),
<santa_>           plasma-discover-updater (<< 5.7.0)
<shadeslayer> pastebin :<
<santa_> shadeslayer: ↑ that's why
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
<shadeslayer> no that makes no sense, it specifically breaks 5.7.0
<shadeslayer> so something like 5.7.5 should be fine?
<santa_> it does
<santa_> they were dropped
<santa_> last version was less than 5.7.0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
<santa_> plasma-discover in xenial depends on -private and -update
<santa_> so it wants to remove them
<santa_> and it wants to remove -discover as well, which is not the right thing to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/55/
<santa_> shadeslayer: but if the no depends is going to harm anynone's "religious believings" I guess we can make the -private and -update transitionals depend on -discover
<santa_> as long as it works the same, fine
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover
<shadeslayer> has 5.7.2 in the release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #63: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #64: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: waiting for everything to be accepted first
<clivejo> Ive unpaused KCI as I wanted to build a few packages
<clivejo> pause it again when you do the push
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/69/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: had to revert this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kconfigwidgets/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=7f9f1d50bed295c70c4873c3ee6092a14e011a72
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfigwidgets build #724: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfigwidgets/724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfigwidgets build #725: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfigwidgets/725/
<santa_> shadeslayer: just got to read the #u-release irc logs. as I said I disagree very much with the statement "Transitional packages with no dependencies are exactly 100% useless."[1]. the reaon is that without the transitional packages apt-get wants to remove plasma-discover, with them it behaves as expected keeping -discover installed. on the other hand we depend on the release team "accepting" our stuff. so how do you want to proceed? 
<santa_> should I talk to them directly? any other idea?
<santa_> [1] https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t11:03
<shadeslayer> I agree with the release team here
<shadeslayer> without logs or any other data
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #153: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/24/
<santa_> shadeslayer: have you tried both the dist-upgrades without the dummy transitionals and with it?
<shadeslayer>  maybe something else is removing it, in which case we're just masking the issue
<shadeslayer> nope, I don't have a kubuntu system anymore
<shadeslayer> I am also out of time for today to look into it
<santa_> I did, obviously I tested the thing before doing it. so do you want the pastes from apt-get output's with and without the transitionals
<acheronuk> are we still uploading frameworks?
<shadeslayer> santa_: yes, with full debug info
<shadeslayer> with the apt pkgproblemresolver debug
<santa_> tsimonq2: have you unpushed changes to discover? because right now the _archive branch contains the ppa version suffix
<acheronuk> santa_: I found the same in kconfigwidgets and had to revert that
<acheronuk> ppa version I mean
<acheronuk> not sure if simon was trying to hack around failures of the upload script or something?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yeah I tried a few tricks earlier that didn't work
<santa_> tsimonq2: what should we do with discover?
<santa_> with the git repo I mean
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: can we still upload frameworks?
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> it'll just hit the queue
<BluesKaj_> santa_, throw it out , restore muon original to the default package list 
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I had to cobble this together via remote and local sources due to big tars I can handle, but I *think* this is good to go http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/frameworks-5.26.tar.gz
<acheronuk> *I can't handle
<shadeslayer> I don't think I can do it right now, but /perhaps/ later tonight
<acheronuk> They are signed by me, but that doesn't matter as you overide?
<shadeslayer> else tomorrow
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: yes
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: If we are in the freeze, there is not hurry then. Gives me time to treble/quadruple check them as well
<shadeslayer> sure thing
<santa_> BluesKaj_: that brings the issue back, have you tested the dist-upgrades?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<shadeslayer> yw
<BluesKaj_> santa_, sorry ??
<santa_> <BluesKaj_> santa_, throw it out , restore muon original to the default package list 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #160: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #154: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/154/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good stuff y'all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So let me get this straight, landing plasma but not Frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And will Apps wait as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk santa_ shadeslayer ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Pass in time overg
<santa_> tsimonq2: I know that plasma was uploaded and its in proposed, so let's make sure the git is in sync with the archive
<acheronuk> Meeting @ 7pm. How much of that is needed for podcast discussion?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/35/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What time in my TX?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *TZ
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, 1pm I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, In 30 mins?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Yes. 7pm UK time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK, Kubuntu Podcast?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 8pm UK time, assuming it is happening
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...then what is this meeting?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Core Team Meeting. usually proceeds the podcast to sort out what goes in and other stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I need coffee and food beforehand!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: so we have Frameworks and Plasma uploaded or in the process of being uploaded, right?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what about apps?
<tsimonq2> I hope KCI can keep up lol
<tsimonq2> I'm pushing plasma now
<tsimonq2> I'll tag when I get home (in an hour) if I still have to
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: should I push frameworks as well?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/36/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: You can't push frameworks, and please don't. It's tagged locally on my machine here, not linode 
<acheronuk> Rohan may upload tomorrow, and I want time to double check it.
<acheronuk> At this point with freeze in place it will just sit in a queue anyway, not no point breaking our necks on it.
<tsimonq2> sounds good acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> what about apps? what's our plan for that?
<acheronuk> not sure if Rohan agreed to that one explicitly, but we shall see. same applies
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That meaning you have it locally?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: or does that still need to be prepared?
<acheronuk> not done yet. I had to mess about enough getting frameworks done. fell back to my local machine as I know that works fine
<tsimonq2> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/30/
<tsimonq2> pushing tags now
<tsimonq2> I'm off o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I just realized I made a terrible mess...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it later
<acheronuk> EEK! ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #203: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/97/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu Podcast #16 is live now. Join us http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<valorie> so folks, we're in beta freeze and none of our stuff got in?
<clivejo> Rohan uploaded plasma 5.7.5 I believe
<acheronuk> yes ^^^
<clivejo> OMG Im deaf
<acheronuk> distortion!
<aektzis> me too lol
<jimarvan> why the kubuntu podcast on google plus is private for friends?
<jimarvan> shouldn't be shared publicly?
<acheronuk> valorie: the timing sucked
<mamarley> Did somebody put the mic too close to the speaker?
<jimarvan> no mic on my side
<jimarvan> who's to blame?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @Sick_Rimmit no voice from you on stream
<acheronuk> valorie: but I *hope* we should be in better shape for after the freeze
<soee> can you hear Rick on stream?
<soee> thers no voice when he talks
<valorie> eek, I can't hear anything now
<soee> :D
<valorie> both my volume controls are at top
<valorie> yay, for a moment....
<jimarvan> yes i can confirm
<jimarvan> no audio on youtube except ovidiu
<jimarvan> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<jimarvan> i need a screenshot of aaron
<jimarvan> :D
<valorie> wooooo
<soee> sound!
<jimarvan> perfect
<jimarvan> works now
<jimarvan> gj
<soee> magic hat helped ..
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/o7dBPmFW/file_560.jpg
<jimarvan> <3 u
<valorie> santa_: PM
<soee> https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2016/Program/xdc-2016-prime-sync.pdf
<jimarvan> :O
<jimarvan> what is that soee???
<jimarvan> I am getting my MSI GT73VR 6RF tomorrow I want to know everything 
<jimarvan> nvm talk to you after podcast
<clivejo> Jim asked for it!
<jimarvan> so awesome screen shot, like a boss
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm a boss
<jimarvan> :D
<valorie> @ahoneybun - The Boss
<jimarvan> hahahahaha
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> OMG
<valorie> what happened to my sound?
<madwizard> Coffee
<madwizard> It will fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yes valorie!
<valorie> amen Rick, and madwizard
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #204: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #98: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #90: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/90/
<jimarvan> valorie is there any photos from this year's akademy?
<jimarvan> like on kde.org somewhere?
<jimarvan> to paste it on youtube live?
<valorie> oh, I think there are links somewhere
<valorie> let me look
<valorie> I've not organized mine at all yet
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Akademy/2016/Photos
<jimarvan> thank you
<jimarvan> i will paste it now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, He was lucky I wasn't there :P
<clivejo> From Scarlett:
<clivejo> Bad news, my internet went boom this morning and I fear it is not coming back. Already capped my data on phone which got in trouble. Please inform I don't know if I can upload kf5 sorry.
<acheronuk> well, looks like shadeslayer has agreed to doing that
<acheronuk> Poor Scarlett though... :(
<clivejo> yeah, I wanna hug her, but theres too many miles between us now
<valorie> telegram=zero miles!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When I grow up I'm getting 2 gigabit connections
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It'll be worth the 100s of dollars a month
<valorie> I have a friend who does that
<valorie> runs a small business on it, and swears it is worth the money
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/234/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
 * tsimonq2 gives sgclark virtual hugs
<acheronuk> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> can I rubber duck something with you?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/
<acheronuk> I still have to give that phrase a few moments thought each time. lol
<acheronuk> @rubber duck' means bathtime
<acheronuk> Urghhhhhh! discover!
<clivejo> yeah, I pushed a fix to that install file earlier on today, but its not working
<clivejo> what am I missing?
<valorie> santa_ was still working on it last I heard
<clivejo> valorie: this is unstable version
<acheronuk> hmm. lots of uninstalled jpgs
<santa_> yes I'm trying to figure out the -discover removal
<clivejo> I wanted to get a FFe for the lastest git version so that we can have KDE Store support in Yakkety
<tsimonq2> valorie, clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: as discussed in the meeting, please someone send something to the ML asking for testing
<tsimonq2> for beta 2
<tsimonq2> send to kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users
<tsimonq2> we *need* testing
<tsimonq2> this is a final beta!
<valorie> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<valorie> no, that was the wrong command, sorry
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'll do it right now
<clivejo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mamarley> What needs testing?
<clivejo> FW 5.26 and Plasma 5.7.5
<mamarley> Already testing. :)
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> now running on valories drives :)
<valorie> weeeee!
<valorie> my poor broken laptop still lives!
<clivejo> does indeed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yakkety images
<acheronuk> Umm.Not sure why those files are not installing clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just from the archive
<clivejo> me neither
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's what ships, and that's what needs testing
 * clivejo scratches head
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ & http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds are the links you need, testers
<clivejo> Commit 123619c9a91a6b1bb1462c62b835919d9697fbd5 by Simon Quigley
<clivejo> NOCI Release to yakkety.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=123619&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 123619
<clivejo> WTF
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thank you valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh no, what did I do /o\
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> we have two repos
<clivejo> plasma-discover and discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/37/
<santa_> clivejo: we must use discover to not break KA, that's the current upstream name
<acheronuk> clivejo: this is from the KCI workspace: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/ws/packaging/debian/plasma-discover.install
<clivejo> yeah, dunno why I was using the other
<acheronuk> indeed
<valorie> can we just get rid of the one with the wrong/old/outmoded name?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah. I now read up and see you discovered the same thing
<clivejo> valorie: done
<valorie> thank you clivejo!
<clivejo> thats better
<valorie> zsyncing the beta!
<valorie> I just got some new thumbdrives which should help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #38: ABORTED in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/32/
<jimarvan> thank you all guys :D
<jimarvan> good night talk to you tomorrow
<valorie> the 64-bit took awhile to dl, but zyncing the 32-bit is almost done
<valorie> niters jimarvan
<jimarvan> <3
<santa_> YES!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<santa_> I think I have a proper solution for discover now, I need to rest a bit and brb in less than one hour
<santa_> tsimonq2: apt-get wants to remove it on dist-upgrades from xenial to yakkety
<santa_> I'll come back soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/33/
<clivejo> /«BUILDDIR»/plasma-discover-5.7.5+p16.04+git20160921.2109/libdiscover/backends/PackageKitBackend/AppPackageKitResource.cpp:56:34: error: ‘const class Appstream::Component’ has no member named ‘iconUrls’#
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: pingety ping ping ping ring ring ring
 * clivejo hides
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See Telegram
 * acheronuk hides as well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I forwarded everything @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> so like? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-nm
<valorie> I was wrong, zsync is taking forever for the 32bit
<clivejo> do you remember me sending you a message last night?
<clivejo> "Please please please be careful"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me clivejo?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't say "I told you so!"
<valorie> we can all get to polishing now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I finally have time to get to Lubuntu then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me hugs wxl
<clivejo> how did you remove the ubuntu/ prefix on the tag?
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 
<clivejo> you must have modified the script to do that, what worries me is what else you have changed :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That was by hand
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I didn't use a script
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bash loop
<clivejo> did we not have a discussion about the script to use in KA?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It was supposed to do that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It failed because I didn't have my private key on linode
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I assumed...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I assumed it didn't tag on purpose
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #39: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/39/
<tsimonq2> finally at a computer
<tsimonq2> clivejo: do you think it would be an issue if I reverted the tag, set correctly, and force pushed?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I really dont know
<tsimonq2> ok I'll try
<tsimonq2> in a bit though
<clivejo> never seen this happen before as we use the KA tools
<tsimonq2> The following packages have unmet dependencies: sbuild-build-depends-plasma-nm-dummy : Depends: libkf5kdelibs4support-dev (>= 5.24.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5kdelibs4support-dev
<ubottu> libkf5kdelibs4support-dev (source: kdelibs4support): development files for kde4support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.24.0-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 320 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<tsimonq2> ...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you see yofl ask him if it's ok to lave the tags in that format or not
<acheronuk> *leave
<tsimonq2> I'd guess not
<tsimonq2> I;m having my nightly time by myself. I'm browsing Facebook and listening to people rant
<tsimonq2> when I'm done, I'll revert it and fix it :P
<acheronuk> I would guess it's like that for a reason. Could be a format required by a script etc. Could just be an adopted convention that is not so crucial
<valorie>  ha, when I tried the beginning of the install process, the abort window has no place to say "yes, quit the install"
<valorie> just a blank window
<valorie> perhaps part of our slideshow difficulty
<tsimonq2> we need to make a decision on that
<valorie> the i386 beta is looking good on my travel lappy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> if anyone knows a lot of QML we could TRY to get put a QML slideshow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but not sure if it is possible to push that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> into the repos
<valorie> same thing in 64 bit
<valorie> for my two test cases, only very minor issues.
<valorie> the one above, when one abandons the install
<valorie> the other is being asked twice for a password for wireless
<valorie> husband is cooking something that smells delicious so it's making me hungry and thus going to help out.....
<mparillo> I saw a call for testers? I assume for the release candidate for YY Beta 2? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds
<tsimonq2> mparillo: correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/20/
<mparillo> zsyncing now. Just for my information, the Beta2 RC will NOT have all the updates I was testing in -staging? 
<tsimonq2> correct
<mparillo> valorie: Asking the wireless password twice has been present in YY for months and months. Possibly also on XX.
<mparillo> For the normal use case (install) it is no big deal since it happens only on initial install (though some confused folks may enter their sudo password). But if you frequently use a live ISO it is a pain.
<santa_> shadeslayer: I have just talked with adam in -release, we got the correct solution for the discover issue, are you available for uploading?
<santa_> tsimonq2: so what's the deal with fw 5.26, are we able to upload them to yakkety or not?
<tsimonq2> santa_: afair waiting on shadeslayer 
<santa_> ok
<santa_> I'm going to commit the real discover fix to git as we need him to re-upload this package too
<tsimonq2> santa_: wait
<tsimonq2> santa_: could you wait one minute before pushing please?
<santa_> sure
<santa_> tell me when you are ok
<tsimonq2> wait 60 secons
<tsimonq2> *seconds
<tsimonq2> then you're good
<tsimonq2> it's pushing now
<tsimonq2> santa_: all done, please pull first
<marco-parillo> Live USB works. Wireless, Firefox, and Konversation. I noted Libre Office bug (Launchpad bug 1625595), but somebody told me it is likely my intel drivers, as this does not occur on my VMware VM.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625595
<marco-parillo> How likely are we to get another ISO tomorrow? 
<valorie> a daily, for sure?
<santa_> tsimonq2: done and uploaded the fix to staging. that being said I would like you to ask how did you built the sources to be uploaded by someone else
<valorie> dunno if they respin betas
<valorie> you could ask in #ubuntu-release marco-parillo
<tsimonq2> valorie: if you specifically ask in #ubuntu-release infinity will
<tsimonq2> imho it should be someone on that email
<tsimonq2> yofl and any other flavor lead has the power to do it as well
<valorie> if someone has a good case for doing that, I suggest asking Philip then
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> valorie: or I sort of know this guy, he's a flavor lead, his name, is it...Walter? :P
<valorie> let's get back to doing things by the book
<tsimonq2> yofel: ping
<marco-parillo> Sorry valorie, what I meant to ask was another RC. If we are likely to get another Beta 2 release candidate, I might hold off on an actual install until tomorrow.
<valorie> ah
 * valorie is confused about our actual status anyway
<tsimonq2> valorie: what do you want to know? ;)
<valorie> I've done my backup, about to update my YY here and reboot....... wish me luck
<valorie> tsimonq2: the successful reboot will tell the story!
<tsimonq2> ok lol valorie 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/34/
<valorie> success! I've been running YY on this computer since the day it was available
<tsimonq2> yay!
<valorie> in the immortal words of Rick: GOOD STUFF!
<tsimonq2> me too! :DDDDDD
<tsimonq2> GOOOOOD STUFF!
<valorie> now to eat the delicious dinner making my stomach growl
<tsimonq2> valorie: omnomnomnomnom
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/35/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-22
<marco-parillo>  <slangasek> marco-parillo: likely [that there will be another spin tomorrow] 
<marco-parillo> But I may try an install tongight. Hope I clobber my YY install andnot my XX install.
<marco-parillo> OK Installing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #672: SUCCESS in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/672/
<marco-parillo> Tested custom install into existing partition, wireless, FF, Dolphin, Konsole, and Kate. Note that Update Manager 'knew' there were updates pending even before I made the wireless connection.
<valorie> I'm gonna do a test install of our -landing packages in my VM and if that's successful, onto this computer
<valorie> which PPA names do I need to have our entire proposed packageset?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> For now plasma
<tsimonq2> valorie: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<marco-parillo> Will they go straight from staging- to the archive, or will they pass through landing- first?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes but apps and frameworks are not yet in -proposed
<tsimonq2> marco-parillo: right to the archive
<valorie> santa_: right, not in Proposed, but still what *we* are proposing
<valorie> I know others have been testing it, but I've been too busy
<santa_> valorie: of course, for what we are proposing the 3 staging ppas fw/plasma/apps are the way to go
<santa_> btw I think plasma is going to crash on xenial -> yakkety dist-upgrades, I have a conjecture about the cause but I need to onvestigate it properly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #161: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #62: FAILURE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #155: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #49: FAILURE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/49/
<valorie> woah, 1018 upgraded, 70 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/64/
<valorie> that vm has been rolled back for awhile
<valorie> woah, has anyone else gotten this? http://imgur.com/a/auJpG
<tsimonq2> woah...
<tsimonq2> valorie: whatcha running again?
<valorie> attempting to upgrade YY in the virtualbox
<valorie> I had to reset it
<tsimonq2> to what?
<valorie> YY as of a month or so ago
<tsimonq2> no PPA?s
<valorie> hmmm, I don't think so
<valorie> I think I'll try a regular upgrade first
<valorie> instead of just adding the -landing PPAs and doing it all at once
<santa_> yes, that would be better I think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<valorie> hmmm, I had staging
<valorie> gone now
<tsimonq2> good
<valorie> it removed gwenview, when I asked for apt-get install -f install
<valorie> seems like YY isn't quite getting the new apt and falls back on apt-get
<tsimonq2> hmm
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<valorie> so frameworks and plasma - no change
<valorie> huh
<valorie> kdeapplications, no change
<tsimonq2> weird...
<valorie> I guess it was the class to having both staging and landing?
<valorie> most bizarre
<tsimonq2> ...you enabled landing?!?!?!?!?!????????
<valorie> clash I mean
 * tsimonq2 rereads
<tsimonq2> OH I didn't catch that
<tsimonq2> do NOT touch Landing
<valorie> yes, enabled landing in my vm
<tsimonq2> revert pls
<valorie> that is our proposed packageset, no?
<valorie> I always revert
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> it's all in staging or -proposed
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> pff, I'm confused, it was staging
<valorie> gosh
<tsimonq2> assuming there are no hiccups, I'm uploading 5.7.95 to a PPA for users that want an adventure :P
<valorie> anyway, no more weird-ass broken screenlocker stuff
<tsimonq2> I won't push to Git anywhere, it'll just be for the lolz (for 5.7.95)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> ok, all staging removed again
<valorie> and shutting it down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/74/
<valorie> I guess I'll just wait with my production computer......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/63/
<tsimonq2> valorie: you want to take the new KDE Plasma 5.8 Beta for a spin on your production machine? :P
<valorie> well, I would test in my VM first!
<valorie> I don't fancy the thought of having to use my travel computer for days.....
<valorie> just in case there are problems with drivers, etc.
 * valorie is writing a blogpost about testing the beta atm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> good stuff ;)
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> hey valorie 
<tsimonq2> valorie: uploading now: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/plasma-5.8-beta
<tsimonq2> valorie: please respond to Ahmed: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2016/09/kubuntu-needs-some-kubuntu-developer.html#gpluscomments
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #156: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/257/
<tsimonq2> night night all
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'll try on FF
<valorie> chromium is one more time not allowing me to post/respond on G+
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<valorie> so delightful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> fun :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> well I *need* sleep, o/ for real
<valorie> happens every few months that they screw up *their own product*
<valorie> I'll test while you're asleep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ok nai
<valorie> needed to get the dishwasher going
<valorie> sweet dreams
<valorie> tsimonq2: see PM when you can
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2016/09/kubuntu-beta-please-test.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #63: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/63/
<acheronuk> santa_ Mirv armhf failure here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khtml/5.24.0-0ubuntu2 is causing via dep chain the 'Depends: libkf5kdelibs4support-dev (>= 5.24.0~) but it is not going to be installed'  failure on some plasma I think
<acheronuk> if we are to get new Frameworks, then sure if worth fixing? now anyway?
<santa_> acheronuk: I think we could get 5.26 uploaded and fix it if anything
<santa_> probably is going to fail again in 5.26 but we need the build logs
<acheronuk> did any of the other 'fixes' on FW 5.24 do the same do you know?
<santa_> they are 3 packages ftbfsing in arm
<santa_> I can fix 5.24 if that's needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/64/
<santa_> but we need someone to upload
<acheronuk> as you say, not worth it IF we are for sure going to get 5.26 building
<santa_> we passed the ffe I think
<santa_> so lets hope shadeslayerappears soon
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/285811546/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-ppc64el.plasma-workspace_4%3A5.7.5-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> acheronuk: seems like it'd be a simple symbol fixing issue
<acheronuk> ^^^ segfault, though not sure why
<acheronuk> Mirv: Thanks. :) I get that now. Coffee not quite kicked in yet this morning :P
<Mirv> acheronuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23214721/ can be uploaded if needed
<acheronuk> Mirv: that's great to have. thank you
<santa_> Mirv: feel free, we can sync our git from the archive once its done (we are still using separate branches for 5.24 and 5.26)
<acheronuk> at least I now know how to set up a armhf chroot to test dep problems :)
<kfunk> can't click on 'continue' (does not accept mouse clicks; though not being greyed out either) in the "preparing to install kubuntu" page in the current yakkety installer. known issue?
<acheronuk> kfunk: In this in a virtual machine?
<kfunk> yes
<acheronuk> virtual HD perhaps too small then? VBox default of 8GB for example has that effect of the ubuntu installer
<kfunk> acheronuk: oh. that could be
<kfunk> whoops, yep. 8GB...
<kfunk> the installer... could tell me this being the reason :)
<acheronuk> I know. I though there was a nug on it, but couldn't find it the other day when someone else had the same issue
<acheronuk> *bug
<kfunk> thanks!
<kfunk> woah, okay. the icon in the top left was indicating it (red something); but it's impossible to figure out that this means 'disk space low'...
<kfunk> anyway, works now. thanks again.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/84/
<Mirv> ok, uploaded
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> Mirv: thank you
<acheronuk> santa_: now need to sync that to archive and update the FW 5.26 I guess
<acheronuk> sync to our git I mean
<acheronuk> Nirv: that is 'unapproved'. does that mean it will go through eventually?
<kfunk> hmm, there seem to be some problems with Yakketty + VBox' guest additions. mouse integration woes, the virtual machine does ignore the mouse movements. sigh.
<acheronuk> kfunk: daily iso or beta? and what additions? the ones on the additions iso from the VBox site? I will try to test later
<kfunk> acheronuk: daily iso. guest additions from VBox itself (when you do device -> insert guest additions)
<kfunk> downloaded the iso one hour ago, fwiw
<acheronuk> kfunk: ok. zyscing the daily. I shall *try* to test at some point today
<acheronuk> kfunk: with current daily iso installed with Vbox 5.1.6 and the additions from Vbox site, I have full mouse control in the installed system
<kfunk> weird
<kfunk> vbox 5.0.24 over here
<acheronuk> kfunk: there have been some mouse control bugs on older versions with newer X or somesuch. the ones I recall were things like the mouse pointer shown being offset by some way from where it would actually click or select. if you can upgrade you Vbox without breaking anything else you use it for, then perhaps that is worth a try
<santa_> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> santa_: khtml?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, I will need to give shadeslayer a replacement 5.26 upload for that which includes the 5.24-0ubuntu2 changelog entry then?
<acheronuk> s/ubuntu2/ubuntu3
<santa_> did he got the tarball already?
<acheronuk> I don't think so, and I took it off Simon's webspace as a precaution
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, let me merge the branch so you can build from there, ok?
<acheronuk> how to I generate just that release package without re-running the whole ubuntu-archive-upload script?
<jimarvan> good morning peeps :)
<santa_> well, the old tooling in all its greatness, you can't. I will make the thing for the new tooling quickly
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm working on the assumption you have a collection of git clones which you are going to use to push the changes when appropiate, right?
<acheronuk> I don't mind re-running the old. I have not committed any tags yet
<acheronuk> yes, the old tooling produced
<acheronuk> total 2120
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  4 neo neo    4096 Sep 21 15:54 ./
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x 75 neo neo    4096 Sep 21 16:04 ../
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  4 neo neo    4096 Sep 21 15:54 git/
<acheronuk> drwxrwxr-x  8 neo neo    4096 Sep 21 15:54 khtml-5.26.0/
<acheronuk> -rw-r--r--  1 neo neo   27732 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.xz
<acheronuk> -rw-r--r--  1 neo neo    2201 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<acheronuk> -rw-r--r--  1 neo neo    2478 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1_source.build
<acheronuk> -rw-r--r--  1 neo neo    1477 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo   27628 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1.debian.tar.xz
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo    3059 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1.dsc
<acheronuk> -rw-rw-r--  1 neo neo 2077824 Sep 21 15:54 khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.xz
<acheronuk> in a folder for each package, and tagged by not pushed it the git one
<acheronuk> *but not pushed
<santa_> acheronuk: may I get those files?
<santa_> including the git repository
<acheronuk> I'll scp to my container where you can grab them from?
<santa_> thats ok
<santa_> I think I can scp from there right?
<acheronuk> your key is still there, so if I can so can you
 * acheronuk should have tar's it. doh
<acheronuk> santa_: dev.kubuntu.co.uk:~/tmp/khtml.tar.gz
<Riddell> Mirv: you make the Finnish remix? is it just me or is ubuntu-defaults-builder mostly non-functional in its locale customisation? the finnish remix seems to just boot up in english
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu beta; please test!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2016/09/kubuntu-beta-please-test.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can someone please make a blog post on our site about this? ^
<acheronuk> santa_: sgclark has merged some stuff so I think I will need to re-run anyway
<santa_> acheronuk: git-buildpackage-real will do the thing I think
<acheronuk> unless Scarlett has her internet back and is preparing to do the lot herself?
<acheronuk> ummm. not sure what to do now
<acheronuk> santa_: I am temped to just re-run it all to make sure
<santa_> acheronuk: just rebuild the source package with -real and recreate the ubuntu/5.26.0-0ubuntu1 tag, just check what you have now with 'tig'
<santa_> no need to re-run everything again
<acheronuk> so run without arguments?
<Mirv> Riddell: I do. with 16.04 the legacy boot default language setting stopped working, echo fi | sudo tee extract-cd/isolinux/lang still worked in 14.04. luckily in legacy boot the default behavior is to boot to the language selection + Try or Install mode. in UEFI mode however the default is Finnish correctly.
<Mirv> Riddell: I couldn't find out how to make the legacy boot default changed
<acheronuk> gbp:info: All Orig tarballs 'khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.gz' found at '../build-area'
<acheronuk> santa_: ^^
<Mirv> Riddell: I'm not using ubuntu-defaults-builder but I assume it did something similar and hasn't been updated
<santa_> acheronuk: so does it work or not?
<acheronuk> not
<acheronuk> gbp:info: All Orig tarballs 'khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.gz' found at '../build-area'
<acheronuk> gbp:info: Extracting khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.gz to '/home/neo/workspace/frameworks/khtml/build-area/khtml-tmp'
<acheronuk> tar: /home/neo/workspace/frameworks/khtml/build-area/khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<acheronuk> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<acheronuk> gbp:error: Couldn't unpack "/home/neo/workspace/frameworks/khtml/build-area/khtml_5.26.0.orig.tar.gz": it exited with 2
<acheronuk> santa_: I have started a full run in a new output folder as insurance. no harm doing that.
<acheronuk> and I will be back in 30mins or so
<santa_> so now you can't test the fix for automation :P
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<acheronuk> santa_: it complained that "Package khtml from the PPA differs from bzr" anyway, so halted and uploading that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #258: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/258/
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: hello! :)
 * acheronuk lunches
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> same here, lunch time!
<BluesKaj> Morning coffee here
<mparillo> Hiyas BluesKaj. YY Beta 2 Release Candidates: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/plasma-5.8-beta/+packages
<Mirv> khtml seems ok now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khtml/5.24.0-0ubuntu3
<tsimonq2> :D
<BluesKaj> ok DL ing 64bit image as we speak, mparillo . Xserver is broken on my yakkety install anyway 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #95: FAILURE in 3 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/85/
<mparillo> I have been running -staging so long, it feels like a step back.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/85/
<acheronuk> Mirv: yep :) the failures here http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu which are actually dep fails on libkf5kdelibs4support-dev from khtml need prodding on for a rebuild I think? I can look through and list and link the ones in question in a bit if you like
 * ahoneybun pokes Rick about doing a Ninja session at UOS
<Mirv> acheronuk: yeah feel free to eg pastebin links of the form of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khtml/5.24.0-0ubuntu3/ and I can run the rebuilds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/84/
<tsimonq2> ok I'm off o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #85: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/85/
<acheronuk> Mirv: great I'll do that in 30mins or so. thanks again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #20: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/20/
<acheronuk> Mirv: if there is not another issue, I think a rebuild should do for these now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23215567/
<Mirv> acheronuk: done, lots of armhf and one ppc64el
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #21: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/21/
<acheronuk> Mirv: if you mean that ppc64el for plasma-workspace, that is a seg fault, and I honestly have not much clue why that is happening
<Mirv> acheronuk: I don't know, I just restarted everything and closed the tabs :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: no problem :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: ah wrong one, I meant https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937355 which could you try as well if you would be so kind?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok, gonna give YY Beta a try
<BluesKaj> Beta 2
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: let me know what to upload @ frameworks
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: had to amend what we were going to give you as some symbol fixes for armhf came to light. I'll be able to re tar it all up again and upload somewhere a little bit later
<shadeslayer> ah sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #259: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/96/
<acheronuk> clivejo: you about?
<clivejo> in and out
<clivejo> not able to keep up with the conversation though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #171: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/171/
<acheronuk> clivejo: nearly ready to give frameworks to Rohan. You ok with that, as much as you can be considering circumstances? 
<clivejo> all I can say is Im running them and cant see any issues
<acheronuk> ok. I just thought I would give you the chance to shout 'HALT' if there did happen to be something.
<clivejo> nah
<clivejo> but as I said to Simon, please be careful
<acheronuk> lol. yes
<clivejo> look at past releases and use our tooling
<acheronuk> I am letting the tooling so the work and checking the results (as much as you can with 72 packages)
<clivejo> then Im happy :)
<acheronuk> I hope you/we still are when it's uploaded and tried to build :P
<acheronuk> that makes me nervous. but then it should. if I was not, then I would be being to casual about a serious thing
<clivejo> you bumped all the FW build deps?
<clivejo> so that it will build in the correct order
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> should be fine then
<acheronuk> did that all when it was staged
<clivejo> and Mirv is on hand to help fix issues with other archs
<acheronuk> yep, he's been great as usual :)
<clivejo> yes he is
<acheronuk> tagging looks ok, and I can push that as soon as I'm sure the upload is actually going up
<acheronuk> then update the yakkety_archive branch
<clivejo> the the yakkety_archive branch this time :P
<clivejo> to
<acheronuk> that will have to be a merge to
<acheronuk> that will take the tags with it, yes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #62: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/62/
<acheronuk> santa_: the tag in the kubuntu_yakkety_backports and a merge to kubuntu_yakkety_archive should be a clean one and give expected results for the archive branch, yes?
<acheronuk> I have the tar reading to give to Rohan....
<acheronuk> *ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #172: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/172/
 * acheronuk acheron will looks at the dev apps later and find cookies, if someone answers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #66: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/66/
<acheronuk> ok. I copied my clones to a test dir and tried, and all merges were clean without conflicts
<acheronuk> Mirv: could we retry? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937355
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: to the best of my knowledge this should be complete http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/frameworks-5.26-yakkety.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: uploading
 * acheronuk gulps
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/xRtt6Tv.png
<acheronuk> thanks
<marco-parillo> I successfully ran the live ISO yesterday (no try/install dialogue, just the way I like it) and successfully installed on real HW. Today in a VMware VM, I got the black breeze cursor, but never got a plasma session. I allocated 2MB of memory to my VM. Last time this happened (maybe a couple of weeks ago), I found I could get the try/install dialogue when I tried to install immediately after booting, when my Win7 host disk
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: uploaded
<clivejo> thanks Rohan :)
<shadeslayer> clivejo: acheronuk: I'll need you to coordinate with ubuntu-release btw
<shadeslayer> if you need to upload fixes, just point me to where
<shadeslayer> or co-ordinate with peeps from ubuntu-release :)
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: understood, and thank you once again
<shadeslayer> np
<clivejo> shadeslayer: you done any work on discover and KDE Store integration ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> apol is your guy
<clivejo> is he Blue Systems guy?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #145 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #65: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/65/
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> my pup is swinging my welly around him and kicking himself with it!
<acheronuk> LOL
<acheronuk> what breed BTW?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yeah
 * soee spots that new Firefox and Thunderbird land in Xenial
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #67: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #749: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/749/
<acheronuk> clivejo: tagged and merged in yakkety_archive
<clivejo> Im not seeing a 5.26 tag?
<acheronuk> not am I
<acheronuk> nor
<acheronuk> .......
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.12.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.13.0-0ubuntu1
 * clivejo does not like all this non standard workflow!
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.14.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.15.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.15.0-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.15.0-0ubuntu3
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.22.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.23.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.24.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> ubuntu/5.26.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> is what I have locally
<clivejo> why isnt it showing on the git html gui
<acheronuk> git push --tags needed?
<clivejo> maybe :/
<acheronuk> yes, looks like it. 
<Mirv> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> Mirv: ty. :) also if you have a sec https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khotkeys/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937200 
<acheronuk> may still fail, but *shrug*
<acheronuk> clivejo: tags going on now
<clivejo> looks better!
<acheronuk> I won't forget that step in ah hurry now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/237/
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps!
<marco-parillo> OK, I am giving up on trying to install YY Beta2 in VMware, and have started the LVM Encryption Test Case: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds/131689/testcases/1451/results I recall it being clearer that the two text entry boxes were for your disk encryption key. If you do not enter a key at all, or enter mis-matched keys, instead of some kind of error, the continue button just does not work.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #145: ABORTED in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #750: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/750/
<marco-parillo> So I got further with VirtualBox, but was ultimately not successful. I am unwilling to mark my test case as failed, as it might be my fault.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/100/
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> acheronuk: sorry I was afk. everything of with fw 5.26?
<acheronuk> santa_: Hi. no problem :)
<santa_> ok, I'm going to pull git, have you merged _backports into _archive already?
<acheronuk> santa_: it's uploaded and sitting unapproved in the queue due to the beta freezed as far as I can tell
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, all merged and tagged
<santa_> oh, I see that now in the pulls
<santa_> good job
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<acheronuk> so hopefully when they decide beta is done, that will all get approved
<acheronuk> I image simon will be along in abut 8 mins, give or take
<acheronuk> imagine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey hey hey!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How are y'all?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/258/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Has all of Plasma landed yet?
<acheronuk> not quite yet, and I think even if it did it would not clear proposed until the archive unfreezes
<tsimonq2> ic
<tsimonq2> ok
<acheronuk> one build failure left to prod, and the rest are dep waits that *should* clear eventually 
<tsimonq2> BUENO COSAS!
<tsimonq2> ok I'm off o/
 * clivejo wondered what the smell was
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Lol
<clivejo> ;)
<clivejo> one kinda expects that from teenage boys 
 * clivejo nods knowingly at Granny Valorie
<acheronuk> ouch! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937306
<mamarley> acheronuk: If I were a gambler, I would bet that isn't your fault.
<acheronuk> mamarley: that was a "why now?" ouch, not a "was that my fault? ouch. that builder just fell over all on it's own I would guess
<mamarley> "If something bad can happen, it will, and at the worst possible moment."
<acheronuk> what I want to know is will the build get auto-retried?
 * mamarley doesn't know that, sorry.
 * mhall119 just discovered https://launchpad.net/~we-love-harald :)
<acheronuk> and you joined XD
 * clivejo joins it too
<clivejo> apparently his name is Haruld
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWermoaDDUo
<mhall119> acheronuk: of course I joined it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> One of the few I have actually watched
<clivejo> hes very posh!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> /me resists resists resists.......
<clivejo> unit tested and lovely !
<acheronuk> shadeslayer Mirv or anyone with superpowers: can we retry builds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937306 & https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khotkeys/4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1/+build/10937200
<clivejo> acheronuk: how are the archive builds going?
<acheronuk> clivejo: plasma needs the 2 builds I linked to above retrying. I think it's just flaky builders for those.
<clivejo> would anyone on the release team poke them for us?
<acheronuk> plasma also needs a frameworks build fixing for armhf (symbols), but now I guess it's best to wait for new frameworks to fix that as they are already in the queue
<acheronuk> frameworks are in the queue and I hope will get accepted by the release team once freeze is ended
<acheronuk> clivejo: I was reluctant to poke the release team why they are still sorting beta issues?
<acheronuk> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu mostly amrhf waiting on that plasma-workspace build, which is waiting on the frameworks fix for kjsembed
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> whoo! thanks :)
 * acheronuk prays for stable builders this time
<santa_> shadeslayer: thanks! we also have a pending upload for plasma discover, I reached an agreement with someone from the release team, so I have the agreed solution in kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm a bit annoyed I missed this :/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjsembed/5.24.0-0ubuntu2/+build/10758158
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fun :/
<santa_> acheronuk: well me might get more of those once 5.26 is built so no prob, if anything we will fix the symbols files
<acheronuk> yeah, I figured. It was only very mild annoyance :P
 * acheronuk ponders KDEapps
<acheronuk> do we, don't we? can we, can't we? ummmm.............
<santa_> they are various failing to build after gcc 6
<santa_> including kdelibs kdepimlibs
<santa_> they should be updated
<acheronuk> yeah, I saw the email on the rebuilds. they featured a fair bit
<acheronuk> so that is a argument addressing the concerns here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1625756/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625756 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "[FFe] KDE Applications into the Yakkety archive (including KDEpim)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> I'm not sure if we can prevail on shadeslayers's good will, as adding that to what he has already done is a LOT to put your name to
<santa_> keeping them as they are will do more harm than updating them
<santa_> we are talking about releasing with packages which doesn't build
<santa_> * don't
<acheronuk> if you put it like that, then it's a gimme. just slightly worried if we will have time to knock them into shape if we get unexpected issues
<santa_> they are already in shape, if anything we can fix them
<santa_> if we release them as they are then it's going to be more difficult to maintain the release
<santa_> because if you want to fix anything failing to build, you will have to fix the FTBFS first
<acheronuk> ok. running ubuntu-archive-upload as a test on those
<acheronuk> clivejo: what is the status of ffmpegthumbs, as there is already a 16.04.3 in the archive?
<clivejo> Phil uploaded it to fix a LP bug
<acheronuk> It will work then? with dolphin etc? I don't use them thumbnails, so don't know
<acheronuk> clivejo: and are translations up to date enough? Phil said something about them?
<acheronuk> ohh.. you weren't in that meeting :/
<clivejo> nope!
<acheronuk> nope to translations not up to date enough? or just the meeting bit? or both?
<acheronuk> or ffmpegthumbs is still broke?
<clivejo> I wasnt as the meeting
<acheronuk> hmmm. script halted at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23217515/
<acheronuk> Simon fixed the maintainers in git I think, but didn't upload a changed package to the ppa.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You are correct
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm supposed to do that?!?
<acheronuk> at this stage, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just pushed to Git to get my own script working :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Didn't think to push to the PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You talking about staging?
<acheronuk> the upload script compares the staging ppa contents with git yakkety_archive 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> I didn't know that to a few days ago :P
<clivejo> why did you push to yakkety_archive?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> does that change you pushed stand?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> FFS Internet is rubbish
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> why do I pay £35 a month for this BS
<valorie> 35!
<valorie> I think ours is at least double that
<valorie> but maybe twice as good?
<valorie> dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Simon, did you run it by anyone before you "fixed" the maintainer fields?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Should I have not done that?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I just don't understand why, in the grand scheme of things its a wishlist job and the potential problems by pushing to yakkety archive
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> How many packages did you do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just fixed the maintainer field on that
<shadeslayer> santa_: diff plz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/65/
<acheronuk> Hummm. === Skipping kde4libs, changelog invalid.
<acheronuk> Upload script on Apps ^^^
<acheronuk> so I would guess kde4libs": "4.14.10" in packaging-exceptions.json needs updating to "4.14.22"?
<acheronuk> santa_: if you are lurking? ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...then do it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or can't you?
<acheronuk> who are you talking to? me?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is it just in KA?
<acheronuk> Well, if someone is around who knows the tooling better than me, I would prefer to double check first
<acheronuk> I *can* make that change, of course..
<santa_> yo
<santa_> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t22:51
<santa_> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t23:11
<santa_> shadeslayer: ↑
<santa_> acheronuk: I guess so, keep in mind that the old tooling is kind of unmaintaned and the new one will be ready to manage archive uploads soon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: what's it written in?
<santa_> tsimonq2: python, like the old one
<santa_> 3
<santa_> python 3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> GOOD STUFF! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And have you written unit tests?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And hooked up to Travis CO?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *CI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And what's it licensed under?
<santa_> gplv2 or later
<santa_> it's in the same git repo
<santa_> the next time we stage something I would like to guide you trough its usage if you are up to do the work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please write the detailed process on the packaging notes pad
<santa_> I already worked with rik on this, I mean we used the new tooling to stage framewors 5.26
<santa_> yes, I have to release one of these days the version 2 of that pdf explaining the design
<acheronuk> I sent you the notes I took
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: what about a Qt frontend? :P
<santa_> srlsy
<acheronuk> fatal: remote error: Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkf5kgeomap' not found.
<santa_> acheronuk: what are you doing? trying to build the sources of apps for an sponsored upload?
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm running the upload script though to test it for when we do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm joking santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<santa_> it could be done
<santa_> maybe with pyqt
<santa_> not worth the effort, but could "make sense"
<santa_> the problem is that it's something just for us, so...
<acheronuk> the repo is just libkgeomap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> pyqt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, pyqt
<valorie> do we have to fix some stuff here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/test-rebuild-20160916-yakkety.html is what is in queue going to fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> PyQt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_ ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, PyWt
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me assigns Simon to fix the slideshow since he says he's good with Python
<valorie> what happened to Blaze?
<valorie> he was fixing, then disappeared
<acheronuk> valorie: some of it if we get applications in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well I don't think anything tested it tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *anyone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, +1
<santa_> valorie: yes, we have to fix some of those
<santa_> many of them are fixed in apps 16.04.3
<valorie> I suppose if we are good citizens and do that, our apps are more likely to land
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well dayum
<acheronuk> if I can work out what to do with libgeopmap :P
<santa_> valorie: 16.04.3 are fine, we rebuilt everything a few days ago while we fixed the build depends versioning issues
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> so package-name-lists/applications-yakkety has libkf5kgeomap
<acheronuk> but repo is libgeopmap, so fail!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #66: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/18/
<valorie> tsimonq2: is your plasma PPA all up to snuff for my testing?
<tsimonq2> valorie: not yet
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #81: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/81/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #171: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #673: SUCCESS in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #184: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #179: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #21: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #172: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #157: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #164: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/164/
<tsimonq2> ok bed for me o/
<valorie> sleep well
<Mirv> mornings
<valorie> how's it going, Mirv?
<Mirv> hey valorie, pretty well thank you, just too much context switching (multiple things to do) :)
<valorie> it's a busy time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #75: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/75/
<santa_> good morning all
<hateball> hi2u
<acheronuk> morning
<santa_> acheronuk: hey, I pushed a gpb-* plugin to prepare archive uploads, you may want to use/test it for apps 16.04.3
<acheronuk> I suppose work around for the libkgeomap being the wrong name for the repo would be
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23218921/
<santa_> acheronuk: so you can do-all gbp-archive -- -us -uc instead of using the old monolithic script
<acheronuk> santa_: aha!
<santa_> might be a work around yes
<santa_> still, I think it would be nice to move away from that monolithic scripts sooner or later
<santa_> acheronuk: I also fixed gbp-real
<acheronuk> good ^^^ I tried that last night, and could only get it to work by fudging locations
<santa_> I'm doing a test rebuild using the results as we speak, by the way
<acheronuk> or doing it in a location where I had previously done a gpg-ppa
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
 * acheronuk needs caffination
<acheronuk> no official betas yet
<acheronuk> santa_: so does this gbp-archive do build, changelog, tag properly. the lot?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, it's like gbp-nr, btw you may want to inspect the gpb-plugins directory to get a a clue of how this gpb-* scripts work
<acheronuk> hmmm yes. I had just pulled up the diff of the commit where you did most of it
<santa_> btw you *must* be on the correct branch
<santa_> one weak point right now of the new tooling are the lack of safety checks with this ind of things, I have some notes here about improvements in that particular issue
<acheronuk> so this would be done with a git clone all, and do-all checkout of branch, then do all of this new gbp
<santa_> s/ind/kind/
<santa_> acheronuk: exactly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #71: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/87/
<jimarvan> good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #205: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #78: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #17: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/17/
<acheronuk> morning jimarvan 
<jimarvan> anything new?
<acheronuk> nothing huge AFAIR
<jimarvan> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #207: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #36: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #254: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #208: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #30: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #72: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #18: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #180: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #99: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #91: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #22: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #206: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/41/
<clivejo> where did Package: plasma-discover-updater go in plasma-discover?
<clivejo> Looks like Debian are only going with two packages - https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-discover.git/tree/debian/control
 * acheronuk washes his hands of discover
<acheronuk> santa was looking at that I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/42/
<clivejo> whilst Neon have many - https://packaging.neon.kde.org/plasma/plasma-discover.git/tree/debian/control?h=Neon/unstable&id=3fe5d72bbb79a7bebd19b0822e4c34e48a560174
<clivejo> I would be happier following Debian lead on this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #37: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #255: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/235/
<sitter> clivejo: you need to retain the bazillion packages to ensure upgrade compat from LTS to LTS
<sitter> plasma-discover-updater shouled be made a transitional dummy though
<clivejo> o/ sitter
 * clivejo straightens sitter's dickie bow
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo are you very busy right now?
<clivejo> depends what for
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> kdevelop
<clivejo> what about it? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> to get KDevelop 5.0.1 in the Xenial archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or in backports at least
<clivejo> wont get into the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ok, then backports
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo? still here?
<clivejo> did you not upload it to misc-staging?
<clivejo> or was that 5.0.0
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it was 5.0.0
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I know yofel was about to put it in the KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can it not be added there?
<clivejo> he did
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and then just pull the new sources?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> http://kci.pangea.pub/ ?
<clivejo> well its failing on kdevplatform
<clivejo> Ive just fixed the install file and KCI is rebuilding
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is this it? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/
<clivejo> thats the latest git
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I see 6 results
<clivejo>  The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<clivejo>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KDevPlatform/KDevPlatformConfig.cmake, version: 5.0.0
<clivejo> needs 5.0.1
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so you got 5.0.1 of kdevelop
<clivejo> and kdevplatform was failing due to missing files
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but 5.0.0 of kdevplatform
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> tell me where to look?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/19/
<clivejo> amd64 on the left hand side
<clivejo> thats the build log
<clivejo> dh_install --list-missing
<clivejo> dh_install: kdevplatform10-libs missing files: usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/git.png
<clivejo> dh_install: kdevplatform10-libs missing files: usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/git.png
<clivejo> dh_install: kdevplatform10-libs missing files: usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/git.png
<clivejo> dh_install: usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kdevplatform/26/kdevperforce.so exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<clivejo> dh_install: usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/git.png exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<clivejo> dh_install: missing files, aborting
<clivejo> oh candy pops
<clivejo> didnt see that plugin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's candy pops?
<clivejo> a family friendly version of what I said in real life
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/100/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> err...
<clivejo> Im sure you can guess what I said
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #22: ABORTED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #20: ABORTED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #78: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #73: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #88: FAILURE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #87: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #89: ABORTED in 5.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #128: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #129: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/129/
 * clivejo kicks LP
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Stop injuring LP! It's slow enough...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #79: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #33: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #44: FAILURE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #184: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/184/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> No official betas yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #185: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/185/
<soee> ahoneybun: Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Coming To Linux Next Week
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<santa_> hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just fixed that bug in KA downloading all the tarballs to build just _one_ package
<santa_> now it downloads individually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #34: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/34/
<acheronuk> santa_: great, TY :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/37/
<clivejo> ximion: hi, do you have anything to do with discover these days?
<ximion> clivejo: yes, but apol has even more to do with it
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: kactivities-kf5 rejected by release team "because debian/control was broken. the uploader received mail", so presumably that went to you
<acheronuk> ah. I see the issue. do we fix that and upload a new 0ubuntu1 version or do 0ubuntu2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want to learn :P
 * clivejo kicks internet
<clivejo> why everytime I want to do something, it stops working
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Stop injuring your Internet, it's already bad enough :P
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Use some mobile internet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marcinsagol, Or that loo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Might be a better solution than current one
<clivejo> Cant do that either
<clivejo> Im in no mans land here
<clivejo> or nobody cares land
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Build a house on the tree = better signal :)
<clivejo> we got super fast mobile internet for when the G8 came to Fermanagh, but when the VIP's cleared off it went back to normal, ie nothing
<clivejo> god forbid Obama, Putin, Merkal, Cameron et al had the inconvenience of no mobile signal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Updating recomends from a diff, and a + from the diff crept in where it shouldn't be.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, and if that's the only thing wrong we get, I will be ecstatic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #41: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/42/
<valorie> oh gosh, only one rejection?
<valorie> that's amazing
<tsimonq2> ONLY?
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, most are still in the queue yet!
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I'll cross my fingers for awhile
<tsimonq2> "a lot of Kubuntu things will migrate when beta freeze is undone, we're holding our breath..."
<valorie> "in queue" is better than nothing!
<tsimonq2> commented in #ubuntu-release
<tsimonq2> YAY I'm at dad's for the weekend
<tsimonq2> my nice computer <3
 * acheronuk correct to "a lot of Kubuntu things will GET STUCK IN PROPOSED when beta freeze is undone, we're holding our breath..."
<tsimonq2> lol acheronuk 
<valorie> now, now
<valorie> think positive!
<valorie> I feel like most stuff has been stuck all cycle
<valorie> about time to get it movin'
<tsimonq2> in other news, I'm waiting on someone to upload the fix to the final FTBFS in the Lubuntu packageset! :D
<acheronuk> yes, at one point this channel could have been renamed #kubuntu-proposed
<valorie> you have a lack of uploaders in Lubuntu as well, tsimonq2?
<valorie> amen acheronuk
<tsimonq2> amen
<tsimonq2> valorie: well Lubuntu packages rarely change
<tsimonq2> valorie: but our dev lead is a MOTU
<acheronuk> that helps!
<tsimonq2> valorie: (Julien L/gilir)
<tsimonq2> he told me over FB messenger that he's busy lately
<tsimonq2> so when someone sees shadeslayer or another worthy victim...I MEAN uploader, please throw that at that person: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-September/000824.html
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's broken?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did you break this time? :P
<valorie> huh, we don't even test armhf, arm64, ppc64el, s390x, and powerpc
<valorie> maybe we should get some way to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We should
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nothing that wasn't already. what precisely on there?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We really need some porterboxes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A s**t ton of Frameworks 5.26 dep waits
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe I overexaggerated a little bit? :P
<valorie> libqalculate is broken in all builds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, that would be the release team appoving things in random order, and having not appoved most of framworks yet
<tsimonq2> awesome :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so yes, plenty of dep waits are inevitable until the full set is in and starts to really build
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> patience. we gave them 70 ish packages to approve all in one go after all
<tsimonq2> fun
<valorie> and *everybody* gets to wait on LP
 * tsimonq2 wants to scare clivejo 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: all of those packages you're responsible for if you become a Kubuntu dev. You have to help fix those, and if no Kubuntu person keeps up, packages get removed...
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehe ;)
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you already scared me last night
<clivejo> I thought you had batch changed all the maintainer fields
<tsimonq2> oh lol
<tsimonq2> ok I'm off o/
<valorie> ciao
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: a corrected kactivities I hope! http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/kactivities-kf5_5.26.0-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blinken build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blinken/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, When you become a Kubuntu member, since you'll technically be an Ubuntu Member, you'll get one too ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> /me thinks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, As I read it, yes. I hope. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm glad it's being put to good use :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I never use it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/33/
<valorie> huh: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/e/extra-cmake-modules/yakkety/armhf
<clivejo> autotests failure
<valorie> right, they ask if we are gonna be responsible and fix it
<valorie> [12:31] <slangasek> acheronuk: extra-cmake-modules has been failing its autopkgtests since May; is someone taking responsibility for this? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/e/extra-cmake-modules/yakkety/armhf
<acheronuk> what failed in the whatnow?
<valorie> in #ubuntu-release
<clivejo> 9 - KDEInstallDirsTest.relative_or_absolute_usr (Failed)
<acheronuk> sorry, yes I did see
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/extra-cmake-modules.git/commit/?id=8f8ef441389000d734ae87f773aff302efd34274
<clivejo> nice one
<acheronuk> is that a fix, or am I reading that wrong?
<clivejo> looks like it
<clivejo> santa_: do you have armhf to test that on?
<valorie> seems like ScottK used to have an arm machine we used for testing
<valorie> is that still available to us, ScottK?
<valorie> I had a little ARM laptop but I gave it to my grandnephew
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot
<ScottK> valorie: No.  They won't run anything newer than Lucid (IIRC)
<clivejo> can a PPA be configured for that?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> thanks, ScottK
<valorie> remember that little laptop i bought to bring to Orlando?
<valorie> it's running Kubuntu 16.04
<valorie> too slow for me, but fine for a 10-year-old
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/24/
<valorie> acheronuk: perhaps we could set up a chroot like that up on the linode for testing?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, I tried on linode and it failed. Not sure if me, or the cpu on linode is an issue for the emulation
<valorie> :(
<valorie> boo
<valorie> perhaps a DO droplet?
<valorie> ahoneybun: how do we set those up?
<ahoneybun> valorie: make a account?
<clivejo> yeah, can config a PPA to build armhf
<valorie> I meant for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot
<valorie> oh, PPA is simpler
<clivejo> acheronuk: create a new PPA and then edit it
<clivejo> throw the patched package at it
<acheronuk> clivejo: I am just heading out
<clivejo> where you doing?
<valorie> can we do that for all those other platforms we don't test now?
 * ahoneybun thinks valorie meeant to ping acheronuk
<valorie> armhf, arm64, ppc64el, s390x, and powerpc
<ahoneybun> powerpc?
<valorie> no, I pinged you because you got the DO donation
<ahoneybun> I thought that was dropped 
<ahoneybun> valorie: I did not, I got the Linode donation
<ahoneybun> Rick got something from DO
<valorie> oh, sorry for the confusion
<ahoneybun> np
<acheronuk> valorie: ppa architectures http://i.imgur.com/Ksq8zXg.png
<valorie> oh very nice
<valorie> a lot of work to set up and run all of 'em though
<acheronuk> clivejo: I will be back in a couple of hrs maybe, but may not be too tech capable by then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should the extra builders be enabled in all of our PPAs?
<valorie> oh, we don't need special PPAs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's literally just a checkbox
<valorie> if we want the release team to like us, we should
<valorie> and we do want them to like us
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We just need an admin to enable powerpc and s390x builds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well KCI unstable is only meant to be amd64
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: No. that would be too many many build jobs, too much ppa space required, and just unnecessary 99% of the time.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk not even for our landing PPAs?!?
<acheronuk> no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<acheronuk> I remember Phil having this discussion I think.
<valorie> well, we have to fix the errors, do we not?
<valorie> so at some point we should test....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well we can have special purpose PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But he's saying not in our regular workflow
<valorie> like "testing the rare builds" PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I say we meet with the Launchpad team. Present our situation here and ask if they could accommodate us in some way shape or form or if we need to set up our own builder system.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah well what about going into the archive? Shouldn't we screen all packages first?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thoughts valorie acheronuk?
<valorie> my thoughts are "of course"
<valorie> but I'm not a packager!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, lets do that. We will have plasma 5.8 ready in about 2022 then.
<valorie> it seems like testing before upload is what we're all about
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well that's what we need valor
<valorie> extending it seems good -- if we get the people to do the work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You mean the archive if we don't fully screen everything...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> to me, http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu tells the tale
<valorie> we have to test before uploading
<valorie> IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I agree
<valorie> gosh, good thing we aren't responsible for universe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 89s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hKC0hmFF/file_582.oga
<valorie> universe (618)
<valorie> yikes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what is s360x?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, Frameworks are dep waits there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 25s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0BQQQgOQ/file_583.oga
<valorie> right, I know that we'll look better after awhile
<valorie> otoh, the stuff in queue will hit too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 73s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VSnEa8YG/file_584.oga
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #47: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #43: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #29: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, Yep. All but one failure for plasma on armhf etc was just a flaky builder, and the other is symbols issue thst we knew but just forgot and will sort when new frameworks is there
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think all of what we're discussing is not so much about now, but in the next cycle
<valorie> if we get our work flow more to release - package - test - fix - upload
<valorie> then we avoid this last minute scramble
<valorie> except to fix the last minute stuff that gets thrown our way
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> /me sips beer and ponders
<valorie> IMO for a team that was predicted to die, I think we're doing really well to awesome
<valorie> I was worried for awhile
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/286267118/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.extra-cmake-modules_5.26.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> So was I. It was why I started on here
<clivejo> it build, but dont see any tests running :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Autopacksge tests run on their testsuite dont they? Not in a normal build?
<clivejo> yeah :/
<clivejo> Phil was talking about asking to disable them or something
<clivejo> santa_: any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> He did, yes, as apparenly most are of limited use to us anyway
<clivejo> and he gets all the emails
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Or at least that is what I think he said....
<clivejo> valorie: you were to see about whitelisting those emails?
<valorie> which emails?
<valorie> oh, from the tests?
<valorie> I think I need a raw copy to see where they are sent from
<valorie> of the headers
<clivejo> Im wondering if that patch fixes the probably though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Can you access the debian test results to see?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not 100% corroboration,  but an indication?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Or you can just ask maxy or whoever at debian if that is fit for the job?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> At the moment I'm concerned if we are going to upload apps, and if so who is prepared to do that. Less that 3 weeks to final freeze, so if it's going to happen it needs to be soon I guess?
<valorie> shadeslayer didn't do that?
<valorie> what exactly did we upload then -- just FW and Plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> For now, yes (I Think)
<clivejo> anyone know where https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+git/britney2-ubuntu has gone?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa [21:59] <slangasek> acheronuk: why does your ki18n upload replace the python:any dep with python?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa from build dep script? ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #48: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #33: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #30: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #44: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/44/
<valorie> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu
<valorie> link changed, dunno why
<clivejo> yeah, yet again the documentation doesn't match reality 
<valorie> someone cleaned house, reorganized, and didn't fix the do
<valorie> c
<acheronuk> santa_: is the python change here intended by you bump script? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ki18n/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=13260558c4ffe822d901e7b0a8e18144d8426589
 * acheronuk is now regretting putting a proper IRC client on my android
<clivejo> IRC clients wont work on my phone
<clivejo> forever disconnecting
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It's not the bump script, it's something else
<clivejo> telegram is great for keeping sync, even on pathetic mobile networks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I could try to help investigating the issue tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm in a bar, without computer and not in my best shape you know
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I'm not far off the same! ;)
<valorie> good on ya, @santa
<valorie> and @acheronuk
<valorie> they are dealing with our stuff though, which is great!
<acheronuk> santa_: they are also query 'depreciated' symbols you removed in kio. can deal with both tomorrow if you are around?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yeah
<acheronuk> santa_: have a great evening :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Night actually, thank you :)
<acheronuk> indeed! np
 * acheronuk goes for another beer
<acheronuk> and should really close this IRC app
<valorie> lol
<valorie> party hard, Rik
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, I'm nearly done. Wasn't exacly going to be a long or late thing.
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie is just done with coffee!
<mparillo> With a bouncer, no one can see you quit
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> too true
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
<tsimonq2> ok, what...
<tsimonq2> why hasn't Beta shipped already?!?
<valorie> they are working as fast as they can!
<tsimonq2> valorie: it's Friday
<tsimonq2> this is unusual
 * tsimonq2 reads #ubuntu-release backlog
<tsimonq2> < valorie> I think all of what we're discussing is not so much about now, but in the next cycle < I agree
<tsimonq2> < valorie> if we get our work flow more to release - package - test - fix - upload < I like that plan
<tsimonq2> < valorie> then we avoid this last minute scramble
<tsimonq2> ^ I agree
<tsimonq2> valorie: cosas buenas
<valorie> we wanted that for this cycle, but lacked the packaging and uploading help needed to make it happen
<valorie> hopefully we can get this this next cycle
<tsimonq2> correction
<tsimonq2> not hopefully
<tsimonq2> we will ;)
<valorie> I'll claim it once we make it happen
<valorie> anybody know where our artwork lives for stickers etc.?
<tsimonq2> I want to know that too
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork -- not what I want
<acheronuk> what do you want?
<valorie> this would be cool as a tiny sticker to cover up the Microsoft logo on keyboards: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1f/Kubuntu_logo.svg/2000px-Kubuntu_logo.svg.png
<valorie> I want to make some stickers to give out at SeaGL and linuxfest NW
<valorie> we're totally out of the ones Jussi made
<valorie> these: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kubuntu-logo-lucid.png
<tsimonq2> valorie: if you find somebody to make them, put them in touch with wxl, keyboards are cool :D
<valorie> weird that that is called Lucid
<valorie> and that it is supposedly on the wiki, but not showing on the wiki
<acheronuk> valorie: before akademy, clivejo and maybe ahoneybun were looking into perhaps getting stickers of this? http://orig00.deviantart.net/d031/f/2012/362/c/2/kubuntu_badge_by_amai_biscuit-d5phcj4.png
<valorie> those are cool too
<valorie> thank you
<acheronuk> but not sure what they concluded about license
<tsimonq2> < infinity> slangasek: Spinning up two VMs to smoketest amd64 and x86, then will unblock.
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
 * acheronuk wonders if Simon get that excitable on just sugar!
<tsimonq2> yeah I had coffee earlier
<tsimonq2> I had to make sure dad's instant coffee was as good as mom's...
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> now makes sense
<tsimonq2> this and this song is <3
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk, yofel, clivejo: we should mark as ready soon (for Final Beta) as it seems that they're almost ready to pull the trigger
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk, yofel, clivejo: of course someone in #ubuntu-release can do that for us, but if someone has access, that's always better
<valorie> mark what?
<tsimonq2> valorie: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/367/builds
<tsimonq2> valorie: see Lubuntu? Kubuntu needs to look similar
<valorie> shoot, we got crappy test coverage
<valorie> :(
<valorie> afaik it is ready though
<valorie> but what I tested has none of our uploads
<valorie> yofel has the access
<valorie> I guess I do too
<valorie> as a KC member I assume
<valorie> seems like a dangerous power, so I will not do it
<tsimonq2> valorie: get anything digging through those laptops? ;)
<valorie> haven't had a chance to look yet, sorry
<tsimonq2> ok
<valorie> I should have taken them with me to the cabin but didn't think of it
<tsimonq2> oh you're at the cabin? :D
<valorie> I was last weekend
<valorie> from the cabin, very little connectivity
<valorie> occasionally telegram works
<valorie> not much else
<valorie> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running is pretty cool to see
<valorie> lots of our stuff
<valorie> tsimonq2: might have time tomorrow -- going early to install Kubuntu on a used laptop for a young friend
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #674: SUCCESS in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/674/
<tsimonq2> ok cool valorie 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #74: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #201: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #159: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #165: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #205: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #166: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #160: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapptemplate/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #187: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #101: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #110: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/44/
<acheronuk> Mirv shadeslayer etc: can this build be retried please? TY https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjs/5.26.0-0ubuntu1/+build/10948756
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #102: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #206: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #207: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #111: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #208: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #184: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #98: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #239: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #77: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #125: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #99: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #185: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/185/
 * clivejo wonders why xenial_unstable_akonadi is in the yakkety FIX list
<acheronuk> clivejo: I saw that last week or something, and meant to point it out
<clivejo> any idea why?!
<acheronuk> I presume someone added it to that view by mistake? I can't look to edit or see the settings for those default views though.
<clivejo> its a dynamic view
<clivejo> yakkety_.*
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> oh, so not a list, but "Use a regular expression to include jobs into the view"
<clivejo> there is a list too
<clivejo> some jobs where selected
<acheronuk> sorted then :)
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> just curious how they got selected
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjsembed/5.26.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> symbols need updating ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #240: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/240/
<acheronuk> but the failed build of libkf5kjs needs a retry 1st, and then let kjsembed finish is dep-wait build before a full set of build logs will be there
<acheronuk> saying this now as I may be busy for some time this afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #126: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/126/
<clivejo> I doubt there will be anyone with the required permissions available today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
<acheronuk> sounds like beta may be delayed until monday...
<clivejo> this is rather frustrating
<acheronuk> clock is ticking on getting applications in as well, if we are going to have a chance of it
<acheronuk> BTW, that symbols fix *should* free up plasma as well I hope
<acheronuk> once it all shakes down
<acheronuk> BBL
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #67: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #31: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/31/
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> how are you?
<blaze> clivejo: fine, thanks :)
<clivejo> up to much?
<blaze> pretty so
<blaze> isn't it a bit overkill to put all Qt versions into the topic? :)
<clivejo> no comment
<blaze> clivejo: and what are you up to right now? :)
<tsimonq2> blaze: could you please tell us how the slideshow is doing? :)
<tsimonq2> blaze: also, the Qt version in the topic is my doing, it's as important atm as the others
<blaze> tsimonq2: I think slideshow should work, but someone should package ubiquity and test everything.
<blaze> tsimonq2: if there are some graphical glitches I can fix them then.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me thinks it will not load the UI
<blaze> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's what happened when I changed things and tried with mine
<blaze> anyways idk what's the usual way to debug this stuff :)
<blaze> who was the maintainer of ubiquity's Qt gui back then?
<tsimonq2> blaze: where is the code?
<blaze> tsimonq2: https://code.launchpad.net/~blaze 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Riddell made it originally
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But will not offer help I believe
<acheronuk> I can understand that.
<acheronuk> we need to sort something. a blank installer window while is quite frankly embarrassing 
<acheronuk> *while installing
<tsimonq2> I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Blaze I tried to build and package your port, but hit an error
<acheronuk> not tried here in a while, but I will
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie did you hit the "No UI" error?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> could not load UI or something
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can't remember now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Build issue I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh building
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its missing stuff in the d-i dir
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Theres a command to pull that stuff from the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ask in #ubuntu-installer
#kubuntu-devel 2016-09-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #675: SUCCESS in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #209: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #161: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #209: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #168: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/261/
<valorie> wow, I thought I would miss a lot after being disconnected by netsplits and then working afk all day, but I guess everyone else was oot as well
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<tsimonq2> valorie: not much has happened today :)
<valorie> well, I got Kubuntu installed on my young friend's used computer
<tsimonq2> nice :)
<valorie> but I'm thinking I should have done Xubuntu
<valorie> my god it is slow
<valorie> took forever for various reasons to get it done; too late to redo or fix
<tsimonq2> valorie: *AHEM* or Lubuntu... :P
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu is statisitically the fastest
<valorie> I might send her some directions to change it up
<valorie> really?
<tsimonq2> valorie: correct
<tsimonq2> (of all the flavors)
<valorie> didn't know that
<tsimonq2> well now you do, go start switching people to Lubuntu ;) XD
<valorie> it was an old XP lappy
<tsimonq2> exactly what Lubuntu is intended for
<tsimonq2> I'm sorry, but KDE is a bit bloated for old hardware
<valorie> not worth the $10 she paid for it
<valorie> my old ARM laptop ran Plasma just find
<valorie> fine
<tsimonq2> how much RAM?
<tsimonq2> imho 4 GB with a relatively fast CPU is the cutoff point
<valorie> it's possible it just needed more RAM
<valorie> I had no time to open it up
<valorie> live and learn
<tsimonq2> yep ;)
<tsimonq2> valorie: *fun*, Final Beta won't ship until Monday at the earliest, and even then, a respin is possible
<valorie> wow
<tsimonq2> in the time I've been in Ubuntu, we've *never* done this before
<valorie> so I wonder if any more of our stuff will land
<tsimonq2> I highly doubt it
<valorie> or if they've got some basic problems to solve
<tsimonq2> well they uploaded a new kernel on Thursday I think
<tsimonq2> 4.8
<valorie> good timing
<tsimonq2> I know :/
<tsimonq2> valorie: but someone did promise they would upload my hardinfo fix on Monday <3 http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#lubuntu
<valorie> good deal
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-September/000824.html
<tsimonq2> valorie: see my thing in offtopic? XD
<valorie> not yet
<tsimonq2> valorie: tl;dr I had to look twice when someone I regularly watch on YouTube said "good stuff"
<tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> ha
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> A vecstallio
<acheronuk> santa__: [19:57] <slangasek> acheronuk: 'optional=depreciated' - no, that doesn't explain why it's ok to drop the symbol without an soname change
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kio/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=fd546ccbacb01d5d8d2dc5ed442e19eb911941da
<acheronuk> santa__: either need to justify that to the release team, or do something to rectify. if kio gets stuck, most of frameworks is basically stuffed
<Mirv> acheronuk: retried https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjs/5.26.0-0ubuntu1/+build/10948756 (again, possibly)
<acheronuk> Mirv: morning and thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #237: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #240: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #268: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #197: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #198: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/114/
<acheronuk> maxyz_: ubuntu-release are asking "Why is removing these symbols not an ABI-breaking change requiring a binary package name change?" for https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/commit/?id=49dc81bc436d920ce3997ecccac0a92303e906b2
<acheronuk> the ones you have as depreciated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #204: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #241: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/241/
<alleehol> FYI: current yakkety iso broken (in virtualbox): black screen.  alt-ctrl-f1 & starting plasmadesktop & alt-space 'Install'  is a workaround to nevertheless install yakkety ;-)
<alleehol> oh, same blank screen when booting install right now installed yakkety :-(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @alleehol, The current daily ISO http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ boots and loads plama in virtualbox 5.1.6 for me. I tested install as well the other day, and it also loads ok here once installed
<alleehol> acheronuk: weird.  I did a zsync last night (and today->no change) before installing.  But I use vb 5.0.24 as delivered with xenial.  Strange!   
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #241: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #198: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #205: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #242: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #57: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #126: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #192: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #101: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #115: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #238: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #199: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #126: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/126/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @alleehol> @acheronuk: weird.  I did a zsync last night (and today-, 5.0.24 will be ok for testing released stuff, but honesty for testing development isos with newer kernels and X, I would use the newest virtualbox from their site. There are always fixes for those new things in the latest virtualbox that the ubuntu archive version will not have.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I always use virtualbox.org to get the latest
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yep. have even been times I have used the develoment builds of VBox to get a pre-release fix
<alleehol> acheronuk: always a possibily but neon dev stable and unstable have no problems with 5.0.24 and after restarting plasmashell and adding a default panel in yakkety very thing is running as expected
<alleehol> I'll have a look at the logs ...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @alleehol, yes, but the kernel and X on neon are the Xenial LTS ones. Not the yakkty dev versions. so you are not comparing like for like there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean I've never hit a major bug or anything
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I've hit one or 2, but usually fixed quickly :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the first Beta 2 has sometimes gotten to the desktop but I have not seen the desktop to launch the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk did we get a respin of Beta 2?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #173: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #269: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/269/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, realeas team are doign repsins, yes. kernel driver issues. may be Monday before they have a final beta to release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #93: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^ urgh @ typos
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got the message, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #174: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #103: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #94: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/94/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #210: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #13: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #104: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/117/
<mparillo_> alleehol: Yes, I have similar issues with my Win7 host running VMware or Vbox.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/46/
<BluesKaj> mparillo_:  I installed YY Beta 2 successfully and it's running fine so far, the only difference is I haven't enabled any activities. I fail to see why they would affect X from writing a proper desktop, but I'm no gpu guru :-) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #210: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/210/
<mparillo_> I do not know either. And it might not be a Kubuntu problem. Both my VMware and VBox were upgraded since I last installed. And it might be lower level than the Kubuntu s/w stack anyway. I an far less a guru than you; I have seen you help newbies.
<BluesKaj> mparillo_:  well, I'm about to setup the activities as different desktops ...bb to report in a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/237/
<BluesKaj> mparillo_, there's definotely a problem with "actitvities" using separate desktops on YY, virtual desktops is fine, only when more than 2 activities is are enabled do the the desktops break and disappear below the panel ...this a  serious proble. 
<BluesKaj> problem even
<valorie> tsimonq2: has your latest Plasma PPA got its wrinkles ironed out?
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<tsimonq2> valorie: no, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> .
<tsimonq2> stahp it, bot!
<tsimonq2> valorie: working on this thing: https://lubuntu-team.github.io/lubuntu-manual/
<valorie> it just needed one message from the telegram group
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<valorie> weird upgrade on the bridging bot or so
<valorie> ew, github
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ❤️ github
<valorie> closed source
<tsimonq2> valorie: well it's at manual.lubuntu.me but GitHub just happened to work out for us
<tsimonq2> I agree valorie 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I still like github
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> don't care
<valorie> and I like you anyway, ahoneybun
<valorie> lol
 * valorie is married to a windows user, after all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I put up with a Apple user too
<tsimonq2> ❤ Sphinx
<valorie> he has an iPhone as well
<tsimonq2> eew!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I thought they dropped Windows support of iTunes
<valorie> it had the best reviews from the trail (he hiked the PCT last year)
<acheronuk> evening. anything new?
<tsimonq2> nope acheronuk 
<acheronuk> figured. all a bit 'stuck' a the moment :/
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> so I'm working on Lubuntu stuf
<tsimonq2> *stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you want to help, you're more than welcome @acheronuk 😂😂😂
<valorie> acheronuk: do we need to do anything about those deprecated & removed symbols, or has that been taken care of?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I can work on it tomorrow
<acheronuk> ok santa_ 
<valorie> cool
<valorie> doesn't sound like the Beta2 will be published until tomorrow anyway
<acheronuk> and there is another that needs a symbols update as well. kjsembed I think, but that is just a case of patching from build logs I think
<acheronuk> beta 2 is heading for a week late if it gets pushed back any more!
<valorie> it was due Thursday
<valorie> soft freeze was Tuesday, right?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Tuesday was the hard freeze I believe
<acheronuk> now I think on it, yes
<valorie> not according to the wiki
<acheronuk> ok, more accurately, what should have been a 2 day freeze is turning into nearly a week!
<valorie> ah, I get it
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> and time is running out for applications
<valorie> :(
<tsimonq2> I know, royal pita
<acheronuk> 2 and a bit weeks until final freeze
<acheronuk> not a lot of time to fix issues, even if uploaded right now
<tsimonq2> yeah
<valorie> would be good to still try
<valorie> as soon as the beta hits?
<acheronuk> I guess so.
<clivejo> sgclark: would you sponsor me for Kubuntu Devel?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> clivejo: \o/ :D :D :D 
<valorie> weeeeee
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry, I promised to look over that wiki page more
 * acheronuk got distracted
<clivejo> sgclark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/clivejo/DeveloperApplication any feedback, suggestions, additions etc most welcome
<clivejo> need to get this done !
 * valorie does the happy dance
 * tsimonq2 joins valorie 
<acheronuk> I'll dance when it's done....... maybe
<clivejo> party pooper
<valorie> I'll serve champagne when it's done!
<acheronuk> double irish whiskey please
<tsimonq2> I'll have my mom get some, it's legal in my state if my mom gives it to me. I won't have much but I can have some... :P
<tsimonq2> (or my dad)
<valorie> mmmmm, irish whiskey
<tsimonq2> I was talking about champagne
<tsimonq2> lol
<clivejo> or Romanian Mineral water
<clivejo> its, as Rick says, "Good Stuff!!"
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> or as Spanish Rick says, "Cosas Buenas!"
<tsimonq2> hehehehehe ;)
<acheronuk> so.... I was thinking of maybe my membership application pretty much just after Yakkety is released? would that fly?
<clivejo> if someone doesnt shoot it down for you being a party pooper
<acheronuk> I will dance if required
<tsimonq2> I was thinking of having a meeting right after Yakkety to plan for Z cycle, maybe we can do it then ;)
<tsimonq2> LOL
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that sounds reasonable at the moment
<tsimonq2> in fact I should send that email
<clivejo> bit premature since Yakkety isnt out the door yet :/
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> the meeting would be right after Yakkety
<tsimonq2> like days after
<clivejo> the email I meant
<tsimonq2> well I don't think so, the earlier people get the Doodle (within a reasonable time) the better
<acheronuk> should be easier to organise on shorter notice than it was in the summer
<valorie> hopefully santa will set a date soon
<acheronuk> lol. timely quit message
<tsimonq2> ?
<acheronuk> * santa_ has quit (Quit: La vida es una mierda, ¡viva la muerte!)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ugh, I have to change that
<tsimonq2> LOL
<valorie> I can relate sometimes!
<tsimonq2> http://manual.lubuntu.me
<santa_> valorie: about my membership meeting, theorically it could be done today
<valorie> well, i'm free, but have others said they were available today?
<valorie> it's good practice to give people a day or two notice
<santa_> in the poll, yes
<santa_> yeah, I wanted to say it in the -devel mailing list but we were busy with the packaging, the freeze and all
<valorie> "The regular way to apply for membership is to provide your information on the Kubuntu/Meeting page."
<valorie> I know, it's been uber-busy
<valorie> and all of a sudden, nothing
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting is the wiki page 
<santa_> valorie: so, it's ok if I re-send the doodle, then edit that page with the final date?
<valorie> of course
<valorie> some of the dates are past I think?
<santa_> yeah, it covered until today, so I have to extend it or create another one
<santa_> I will try to do that tomorrow
<valorie> \o/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vixCC
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 273ed3d Aaron Honeycutt: Updating readme
<ahoneybun> oh there we go
<valorie> weeee
<ahoneybun> blame tsimonq2 for the idea
<ahoneybun> weird that the test does not work
<valorie> I like seeing notices in the chan
<ahoneybun> wow I'm liking GitKraken
<valorie> ooo, good name
<ahoneybun> https://www.gitkraken.com/
<ahoneybun> why did that one show up?
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vixCw
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 1290b84 Aaron Honeycutt: test test service
<ahoneybun> mm only when I have the join notice on
<tsimonq2> bipul: hello :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #100: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #81: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #179: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #115: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #125: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #240: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #88: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #230: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #104: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #204: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #139: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #84: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #265: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #171: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #171: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #151: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #204: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/60/
<tsimonq2> Launchpad builders were down so a lot of the builds have probably timed out.
<tsimonq2> This in my mind justifies a rerun of the nightly, before everyone wakes up, so that there isn't a sea of red
<tsimonq2> It's 4:35 AM UK time, Rik should be up in 2 or 3 hours, should be mostly settled down by then if I start it now
<tsimonq2> If you're up earlier for some reason, sorry Rik :(
<tsimonq2> (Launchpad builders have been down for several hours, a lot of the builds have in fact timed out)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/123/
<tsimonq2> (even if not a lot have timed out, there will probably be more soon)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #1025: FIXED in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/1025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #957: FIXED in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #936: FIXED in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/936/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll keep an eye on things, I'll likely be pulling an all-nighter tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #323: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #292: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #177: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/111/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Build queues are pretty much empty, it should work no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #38: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #41: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #41: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #33: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #92: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #360: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/107/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll have a new physical server within the next few weeks (if everything goes right), and I'm open to dedicating some resources on the server to act as another KCI build server if y'all are open to it (so we can speed up nightlies)?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #207: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #588: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #25: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #89: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #105: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #148: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #603: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #72: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #267: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #121: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #172: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #152: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #140: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #241: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #205: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #126: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #180: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #231: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_yakuake build #85: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_yakuake/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #172: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #96: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #15: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Looks like the nightly is progressing quite nicely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Again, apologies for the large build queue.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #324: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #293: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #367: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #184: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #123: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #132: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #219: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #110: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbruch build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbruch/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #205: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #46: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #43: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #90: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #110: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #114: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #106: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #89: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #107: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #67: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #39: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #136: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #69: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #124: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #42: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #68: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #109: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #106: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #95: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #79: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #120: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #63: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Down to 287 for build queue, should be done before 8:30 UTC (hopefully)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #106: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #107: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksshaskpass build #132: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksshaskpass/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #102: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #113: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #107: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #405: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #95: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #88: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #82: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #77: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #74: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #35: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #106: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksystemlog build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksystemlog/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #100: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #71: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #110: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #75: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #98: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #109: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #220: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #169: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #266: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #113: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #115: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #88: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksshaskpass build #133: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksshaskpass/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #112: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #26: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #72: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #95: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #47: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sddm-kcm build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sddm-kcm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-send-file build #101: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-send-file/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #113: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #137: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbruch build #112: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbruch/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #111: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #80: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #108: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #219: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalc build #111: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalc/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #268: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #107: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #108: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #185: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #309: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #110: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #108: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #310: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #116: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #99: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #185: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lokalize build #76: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lokalize/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #78: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #107: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #96: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #121: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #110: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-utils/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #111: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #114: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #64: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #406: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #83: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #112: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksystemlog build #112: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksystemlog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #103: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #107: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #153: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #102: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #103: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #87: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #355: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #106: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #239: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #218: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #311: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #311: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #186: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #208: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #179: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #384: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #180: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #88: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #209: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #82: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #249: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #104: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #98: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #76: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #69: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #105: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #70: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #77: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #250: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #99: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #110: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/102/
<ripper17> hi all - is there a PPA with QT 5.6.2 for Kubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<tsimonq2> ripper17: No, and there are no plans to make one.
<ripper17> ok, thanks for the info anyway
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ripper17> tsimonq2: do you think there is any chance on getting a fix backported to 5.6.1 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ripper17, Very good chance :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What fix?
<ripper17> https://git.qt.io/consulting-usa/qtbase-xcb-rendering/commit/1108291e1a2e7de23440c2b36b2fd31010ae3f51
<ripper17> I hope that it would fix an issue with dropping a folder into Kate (and other text editors)
<ripper17> right now, if you drop a folder into kate, it "forgets" one level of the folder tree and thus will not open the files contained in that folder (and possible subfolders)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll look into it
<ripper17> cool, thanks a lot! Note: I have not verified that this patch actually does fix that issue, it's more like an educated guess...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #377: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1779: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1779: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1779: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1779: SUCCESS in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1780: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1780: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1780: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1780: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1780/
<menace> hey, i just installed installed for testing kubuntu artful beta 1 is there a known issue that i cannot use my locale for input, though it seems to be set everywhere to my localization. KDE, localectl, plasmaconfig, LC_* and LANG variables are set, though it does not help. i even grepped after LC and LANG in $HOME and /etc but i could not find anything that hints for an issue..
<menace> systemsettings5 also is set to the correct locale, locale -a shows the right setting  and the necessary packages are installed as well
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> super button / windows not working to call kde app menu using plasma 5.11 in backport
<mparillo> I just ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y. No dead kittens.
<mparillo> krunner works invoked kinfocenter and got Plasma 5.10.95.
<mparillo> FF, Konsole, Dolphin, and System Monitor all launch normally from the kicker application launcher
<mparillo> Discover launches fine from the updates pending indicator (looks as if Ubuntu had one more after my command-line upgrade)
<mparillo> New wallpaper, and new System Settings UI
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PrO1eCfh/file_3277.webp
<mparillo> For me, AA running Plasma 5.10.95 as a guest in Oracle Virtualbox, my super button / windows key brings up the kicker Application Launcher
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hmmm
<mparillo> What is funny is that when Win10 is the host, and the VB guest has focus, the super key launches in the guest only. When I have a KDE host and KDE guest, the super key launches both in the host and the guest.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo  we need to work out when we can post on social media about releases
<clivejo> that's a decision you guys need to take.  Personally I don't think pre-release of Plasma for a pre-release distro should be made public
<clivejo> Rik is a developer and people following him would know that, and he's tweeting as an individual.  But coming from the official accounts is a different matter in my opinion
<ahoneybun> well if our users are testing and are ok with testing then they can help upstream
<clivejo> as long as that is clear
<clivejo> anyone using KCI?
<clivejo> acheronuk: tsimonq2 @Santa ?
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 shakes his head
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #32: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #113: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #76: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krusader build #90: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krusader/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #87: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksshaskpass build #134: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksshaskpass/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #89: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/89/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, Nope
<clivejo> @Santa is there an update for kjot? 
<clivejo> hi claydoh
<valorie> clivejo: isn't the point of doing the work of putting the beta into a PPA to get testers?
<valorie> how will we get testers if we don't publicize?
<clivejo> yes, but it can also frustrate users who maybe want to test it on zesty or older
<valorie> sure, we need to have good guidance
<valorie> I can't decide whether or not we need a short story on kub.org/news or not -- we did ask there for testing of artful alphas and betas
<valorie> oh gosh, another band of rain hits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #90: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/90/
<ahoneybun> is LP still down for maintence?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I was able to get to the PPA page, so it isn't completely down
<valorie> dunno about the builders
<ahoneybun> weird it's taking a long time to run 'apt update'
<ahoneybun> for me anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #96: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #958: SUCCESS in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/23/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-beta-available-in-unofficial-ppa-for-testing-on-artful/
<clivejo> FFS what is wrong with KDE Connect
<clivejo> won't send files any more :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #98: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #117: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #27: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #16: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #210: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/210/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #134: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #267: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blinken build #434: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blinken/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #307: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #479: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #280: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #351: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #392: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #371: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #542: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #204: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #441: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #433: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #484: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #290: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #86: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #478: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #268: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #377: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #227: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #442: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #323: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #187: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #322: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #486: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #322: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #419: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #151: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #372: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #445: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #277: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #231: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #267: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #209: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #449: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #352: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #404: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #64: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #420: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #99: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #89: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #351: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #118: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #17: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #28: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #604: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #589: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #480: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blinken build #435: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blinken/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #211: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #90: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #65: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgeography build #442: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgeography/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #353: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #450: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #268: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #308: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #393: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #188: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamera build #291: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamera/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #479: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #278: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #152: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #373: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #324: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #232: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #378: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #434: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #487: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #323: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #372: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #485: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #205: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #352: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #446: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #352: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #443: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #420: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #281: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #378: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #269: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #294: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #379: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #295: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #405: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #421: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #323: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #210: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #543: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #228: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #169: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #240: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #100: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #161: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #368: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #312: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #369: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #313: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #101: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #202: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #109: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #151: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #92: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #312: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #221: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #313: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #156: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #356: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #248: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #186: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #187: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1781: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1781: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1781: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1781: SUCCESS in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1781/
<ahoneybun> heyo could anyone add some testimonials to my wiki for my run for UCC?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AaronHoneycutt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #104: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/104/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #105: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #108: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1782: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1782: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1782: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1782: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1782/
<valorie> ooo, new kde-connect
<valorie> clivejo: btw I just tested copying files to and from my phone with the older one and it works for me....
<clivejo> it was working up until recently
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #203: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #102: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #170: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/170/
<valorie> ahoneybun: boosted ya
<clivejo> wondered where that + went
<valorie> btw are we doing beta 2?
<clivejo> I'd assume so
<clivejo> and still no wall papers being chosen :(
<ahoneybun> I remember sending you the pics clivejo 
<clivejo> sent them where?
<ahoneybun> Irc 
<ahoneybun> They are on imgur
<valorie> they need to be packaged, do they not?
<ahoneybun> Something like that
<ahoneybun> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tGnDTBD9/IMG_20170918_193655.jpg
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'd like to share access to the Mastodon with you as well
<valorie> cool
<valorie> although I'm not using it as much as I thought I would
<valorie> don't want to let it wither though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> where are the images?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ? https://imgur.com/a/jepdM
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just 6?
<clivejo> thought there was 10 to be picked?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same here
<ahoneybun> Not enough we're voted on
<ahoneybun> *were
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I sent you 12!
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> and you voted on some that were in the running
<valorie> anyway, if we do it again I hope we find a better way of voting
<valorie> I liked the submissions
<valorie> and wish I had gotten one in
<ahoneybun> clivejo: 
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: there are now 10
<acheronuk> right. can get those sorted in the next day or 2.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #135: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/135/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> thanks for the testimonial valorie 
<valorie> cool, we can boost that for beta 2
<valorie> awesomesauce!
<ahoneybun> valorie: mparillo I plan on having you both have access to the mastodon and twitter
<clivejo> feels like LaunchPad is no working more than it works these days :(
<valorie> excellent, ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #204: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/103/
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Thank you
<ahoneybun> np valorie mparillo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #205: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #104: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #172: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/172/
<valorie> clivejo: I just finally finished reading #ubuntu-devel and saw: ‎<‎pitti‎>‎ wgrant: trouble with lgw again? most builders seem to be stuck in "cleaning" again (some spot checks like https://launchpad.net/builders/lgw01-amd64-041/+history says 6 hours)
<valorie> that was a couple of hours ago
<valorie> so someone is aware
<valorie> ooo, break in the rain
<valorie> quick, outside!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #105: ABORTED in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #311: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/311/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-20
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: any word on that new MR?
<ahoneybun> For the slideshow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #181: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #106: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #370: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #380: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #371: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #381: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #189: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #149: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #88: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #176: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #372: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #382: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #190: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #191: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/191/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie two public symbols went missing, doing libkf5mimetreeparser5abi1 -> libkf5mimetreeparser5abi2 on kubuntu_unstable in src:kf5-messagelib
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: how did you discover the missing symbols?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: From the build logs after doing a symbols update with symbolshelper
<tsimonq2> Well, it'll be verbose about it
<tsimonq2> Then I downloaded a tar from a release before that change was made, searched for the entry in the header file, and since it showed as public, I knew it was a binary incompatible change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #373: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #383: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/383/
<DarinMiller> Did you use ubuntu's sybolshelper: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/pkgkde-symbolshelper.1.html
<DarinMiller> ^m^
<tsimonq2> Well, that's Debian's. More docs on it here: https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #192: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/192/
<DarinMiller> ah yes, I remember that webpage now... back when santa, Rik and others were attempting teach me how to do symbols....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #374: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/374/
 * DarinMiller will become proficient at symbols eventually...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #384: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #193: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #375: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #194: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #44: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #45: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1783: SUCCESS in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1783: SUCCESS in 2 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1783: SUCCESS in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1783: SUCCESS in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #103: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #105: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #217: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #249: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/249/
<sheytan_> valorie: Hey! :)
<sheytan_> I'm not sure if you got my email on the mailing list, so here you are: https://i.imgur.com/O7eTtbS.jpg
<clivejo> hi sheytan_
<clivejo> sheytan_: any way to use the wallpaper in the design - https://store.kde.org/p/1170141/
<sheytan_> clivejo: I found the latest one espessialy ugly, so i won't :)
<sheytan_> It really breaks the smoothness of plasma
<sheytan_> not that colors, not for breeze
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure that orange goes with breeze colour palatte either. ubuntu yes. kubuntu/kde, not so much
<sheytan_> Actually he thought about the 5.10 wallpaper which would fit, but I think it's not that nesserary to put plasma wallpapers as backgrounds everywhere
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * clivejo wonders if this would be copyrighted - https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/98/Aardvarkant.jpg/250px-Aardvarkant.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/106/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Dunno. that is an OLD cartoon!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I used to love that :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> more Blue*
<BluesKaj> oops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #109: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #110: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1784: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1784: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1784: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1784: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/111/
<ahoneybun> Thanks cyphermox \o/
<ahoneybun> Latest and hopefully last slideshow MR is in
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: ack
<valorie> hi sheytan!
<valorie> ltns
<sheytan> valorie: Hey
<sheytan> did you see it? :)
<valorie> I did
<valorie> I don't like that wallpaper either, but I think we need it somehow -- just a slice, and it can be and probably should be blurred
<valorie> sheytan: how are ya?
<sheytan> valorie: Well, I'll try to put it there somehow :)
<sheytan> I'm fine, thank you :) Workin in my own company now
<valorie> oooo, exciting!
<valorie> are you doing art/design?
<sheytan> valorie: Well, designing web pages is still what I'm doing, but mainly i'm fixing stuff. Notebooks, PCs, troubleshooting network connections etc. All an IT guy would do :D
<valorie> sounds good!
<sheytan> Working for 3M now. They have a lot of different problems to resolve
<valorie> interesting, acheronuk, clivejo
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Applications/17.12_repo_drop_list_kdelibs4
<valorie> sounds like we are really getting there
<valorie> i wasn't aware of these either: https://wiki.debian.org/Qt4WebKitRemoval and https://wiki.debian.org/Qt4Removal
<valorie> all from a discussion in #kde-devel
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's been on the Debian mailing lists...
<tsimonq2> valorie: And it's also linked on our phab page
<valorie> tsimonq2: cool
<ahoneybun> some Elisa development: https://mgallienkde.wordpress.com/2017/09/20/last-week-development-in-elisa-2/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<valorie> there actually has been someone who finished the Amarok kf5/qt5 port
<valorie> but his branch sits ignored
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #959: SUCCESS in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/959/
<clivejo> don't think it builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #385: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #100: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #314: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #170: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #158: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #358: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #111: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #18: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #119: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #34: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #55: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #178: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #29: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #174: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/174/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #210: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #34: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #101: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #325: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #386: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #165: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #184: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #315: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #171: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #359: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #231: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #590: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #605: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/605/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #326: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #185: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/185/
<valorie> clivejo: someone could at least comment on reviewboard, but there is no response at all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #19: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #232: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #30: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #268: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #75: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #211: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #91: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #269: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #92: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #94: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #95: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #187: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #188: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/188/
<sheytan_> valorie: https://imgur.com/a/hdFj2 :)
<valorie> I like that top one a lot better
<valorie> please send the link to the list!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/164/
<sheytan_> done
<valorie> thanks
<acheronuk> I'm still allergic to the ubuntu orange, but looks good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1785: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1785: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1785: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1785: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1785/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_utopic_next
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<ahoneybun> Morning all
<ahoneybun> Seems like tsimonq2 
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ripper17> hi all - what's the update policy of LTS and QT? 5.6.3 has just been released, but since 16.04 is still on 5.6.1, my guess would be that bugfix-releases of QT will not automatically be introduced to Kubuntu LTS?
<ahoneybun> Not automatically, lots of tests need to be ran to check for issues ripper17 
<ahoneybun> Best place to watch for that progress is here or our social media spots
<ripper17> yeah, given the history of QT sometimes breaking quite horribly, that would be a very wise thing to do :-)
<blaze> ripper17: the version in release is always the same, but it usually gets the fixes and patches - that's how it works due to policies inherited from debian
<ahoneybun> The way we would get it in is though a SRU I believe
<ahoneybun> Thanks blaze 
<ripper17> ok, is there an easy way for me to install a newer version in a VM to see if it fixes an issue I'm facing?
<ahoneybun> Maybe it might be added to KCI? Not sure 
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronuk new Qt 5.6.3∆
<acheronuk> 5.6.1 is the version in our backports ppa
<acheronuk> archive for Xenial is 5.5.5
<acheronuk> *5.5.1 I mean
 * blaze keeps forgetting that XX didn't make it to 5.6
<acheronuk> If there are specific bug fixes, then may cherry pick. but a wholesale update at this stage seems more work than it is worth. especially considering 18.04 will a again
<acheronuk> be a LTS
<acheronuk> if it goes in: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/
<acheronuk> and does not cause regressions, then also maybe
<acheronuk> but last time I tried to pick updates from there, it broke current stuff like VLC badly
<ripper17> we're still stuck with 14.04 at work but would like to update to 16.04 
<ripper17> would it make sense to open a ticket for the issue I'm thinking about?
<acheronuk> if you wish.
<ripper17> thanks for your time, I filed it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1718664 (an I hope I picked the correct package...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718664 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Dragging folder to applications: Incorrect behaviour" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: I can take care of that task
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I like compiling Qt :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1786: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1786: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1786: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1786: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1786/
<clivejo> I'm liking this https://i.imgur.com/YVSIC6Y.png but not sure about the orange :/
<valorie> I don't like the orange, and I don't like the lettering
<valorie> but it seems the best yet
<valorie> dunno why we need the lettering at all
<valorie> the code name isn't important
<valorie> I'd like to see:
<valorie> Kubuntu 17.10 -- all in the same letter, same size
<valorie> Artful Aardvark -- same lettering, if there at all
<valorie> or "Artful Aardvark"
<valorie> to show it's not official naming
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we can do some more variations. we have the main elements as seperate sources, so we can play with combinations
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #108: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #960: UNSTABLE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/960/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #939: UNSTABLE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #387: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #316: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #222: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #249: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #360: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #327: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #113: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #270: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/270/
<valorie> wow, beta in one week
<valorie> I'll start to rough out a news story
<valorie> mparillo: wanna do the release wiki page again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #233: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #89: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #125: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #126: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/126/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #68: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #111: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #79: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #95: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #58: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #77: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #89: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #121: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #317: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #328: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #388: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #223: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #361: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #271: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #606: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/606/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #186: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #591: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #108: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/194/
<mparillo> valorie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Beta2/Kubuntu
<mparillo> I assume I need to update the software versions again, but I may need a clean ISO
<mparillo> For example, I know we are not shipping the beta of Plasma 5.11 (or even 5.11 in backports on day 1)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #121: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #108: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #122: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #99: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #108: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/108/
<valorie> mparillo: \o/
<valorie> thanks so much
<valorie> yup, no beta of Plasma 5.11 sadly
<valorie> 5.11 is planned to be backported ASAP, but that's the best we can do
<mparillo> Out of curiosity, and I know we will be too busy, but if it were ready (say) a week before 17.10, is there any reason we could not announce backports on Day 1?
<valorie> if the packaging and testing are done, sure
<valorie> we could even announce them together, which would be awesomesauce
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #109: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/109/
<valorie> however, it seems like the final week before release is always super-busy with stuff nobody even thought of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #128: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #128: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #57: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #129: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #79: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #103: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #196: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #197: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/197/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.11.1 is the day before artful release, so we would probbaly like to stabilise that for 1st backport
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #109: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #152: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #81: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #61: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #124: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #180: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #56: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #329: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #297: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #330: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #104: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #115: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #94: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #179: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #131: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1787: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1787: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1787: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1787: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #18: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #92: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #11: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #64: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/64/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> On our Beta1 page, we had: Ktorrent has been updated to the new Qt 5 release candidate version for 5.1 series, and the final 5.1 release should now be available in the repositories to install.
<mparillo> Based on Help > About, it looks as if KTorrent is now the final 5.1 version. Does that make sense?
<acheronuk> yes, as I uploaded the final 5.1
<mparillo> apt-cache policy ktorrent returns 5.1.0-2
<mparillo> I will update the wiki then, thank you
<acheronuk> then synced the debian revision when they got to around to it
<acheronuk> ok
<mparillo> And it seemed to me that ahoneybun fixed the arrows in the installer, but this bug is still open: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1706861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706861 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "back/forward button in kubuntu slideshow broken" [High,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1788: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1788: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1788: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1788: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #138: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #127: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #51: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #52: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/109/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #84: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #105: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #49: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #104: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/104/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Fix released with the latest MR
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #106: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #105: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalcore build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalcore/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #151: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #161: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #159: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #117: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #118: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #198: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #199: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #141: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1789: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1789: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1789: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1789: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #22: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #36: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #91: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcron build #102: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcron/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #65: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #75: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #72: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #93: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #96: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/96/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> \o/ Lots of new ways for Lintian to moan, and make KCI builds 'unstable'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #91: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #92: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #44: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: remove kdevplatform as this is now merged into kdevelop source
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #40: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #81: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #85: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #77: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #66: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/66/
<DarinMiller> gm/ga
<acheronuk> m/a is simpler
<DarinMiller> :) yes it is ...
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<DarinMiller> Added a few Packaging/Devel tasks to the Phab site that I think will improve end user experience with 17.10.  
<DarinMiller> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #78: ABORTED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/78/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, oooooh cool!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Santa @DarinMiller @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Saturday meeting anyone?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> anything urgent to discuss?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nothing urgent but would be great to discuss a couple things
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> could maybe later then if others are about
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #111: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #31: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #111: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #39: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kremotecontrol build #36: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kremotecontrol/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #117: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #32: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcron build #110: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcron/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeedu-data build #116: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeedu-data/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #57: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #78: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksane build #115: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksane/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #123: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #79: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #83: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #73: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #115: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #77: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #116: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/116/
<DarinMiller> I am back if anyone wants to meet.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #99: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #81: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #81: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #81: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #81: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1790: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1790: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1790: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1790: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1790/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping
 * clivejo coughs
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Hey, so I'm poking around in mailcommon
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Updating symbols, seems like the symbols change you made is just on the unstable branch
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Mind if I push or are you working on it at all?
<clivejo> does it break ABI?
<tsimonq2> Yes it does. But, if there are other changes before it (made by other people) that caused ABI to be broken and the ABI bump hasn't been uploaded to the archive yet, can I assume it's OK to not bump ABI again?
<clivejo> unstable is what will be 17.12
<tsimonq2> Sure
<clivejo> there was talk about releasing 17.08
<tsimonq2> clivejo: And while that's good to know, I'm just curious if you have an objection to me pushing this commit.
<clivejo> so I been bumping abi
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> Ive no objections just make sure it has the relevant changelog entries
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<tsimonq2> wfm
<clivejo> Workforce Management?
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: Why are there three different UNRELEASED changelog entries? Why not just one?
<clivejo> cause we were thinking of releasing 17.08
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Works For Me. :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Objections to putting that all in one entry?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: because if there weren't, how would you know what changes belonged to what branch in unstable?
<clivejo> yeah I object
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ...but this is in unstable?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Ok, not doing then
<acheronuk> yes, I object
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> yes, but changelog entries in made in stable get merged up
<tsimonq2> Ah k
<acheronuk> keeping them separate makes sure they don't end up in the unstable one as well by accident
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> tsimonq2: that looks like it needs another ABI bump for 17.11.60
<acheronuk> and you can have a different version in each branch, which makes symbol updates easier
<tsimonq2> clivejo: But the previous ABI bump never made it out of unstable, right?
<tsimonq2> Oh
<clivejo> yes and no
<clivejo> I use unstable
<clivejo> and that will make my PIM crash
<tsimonq2> Ok, I'll bump ABI ASAP
<clivejo> AGAIN
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Then don't update yet :P
<clivejo> I won't
<clivejo> but just trying to highlight why we do it
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> pain in the backside, but it happens for a reason
<tsimonq2> ack
<tsimonq2> Glad I asked? :P
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you ever see in the pangea tooling the naming part?
<acheronuk> what part?
 * clivejo pets Simon
<clivejo> good boy for asking :P
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> c92376c81418461570c5fa10a3f4b4728d232d49 fixes it, pushed
<clivejo> the +p16.04 part
<acheronuk> need to make a table somewhere of what abi has been bumped in what branch
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Would be helpful
<acheronuk> what about it?
<clivejo> it never used to do that, and I think Scarlett changed it around about yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #79: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/79/
<acheronuk> yes. so?
<clivejo> can abi versions be made more human?
<clivejo> could we use abi17.12 ?
<clivejo> or does it have to be integer?
<acheronuk> there is probably some debian policy and debhelper rule that would break big style!
<tsimonq2> Playing with libkdepim then.
<acheronuk> ask santa_
<clivejo> tsimonq2 should know
<tsimonq2> Actually...
<clivejo> debian policy is his bablie
<clivejo> bible
<tsimonq2> mitya57: Would you happen to know? ^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> clivejo: True :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: does 	c92376c81418461570c5fa10a3f4b4728d232d49 fix it?
<tsimonq2> 02:49:00 PM < tsimonq2> c92376c81418461570c5fa10a3f4b4728d232d49 fixes it, pushed
<acheronuk> or more work needed?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yes.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: It fixes it, unless you see a problem?
<clivejo> are these Lintian issues just different ways of complaining about the same thing?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it will crash and burn
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ...oh?
<tsimonq2> What did I do?
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/mailcommon/tree/debian/libkf5mailcommon5abi4.install?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> still abi3
<tsimonq2> Oh damnit
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You're right/
<tsimonq2> Fixing.
<acheronuk> ditto with the lintian override and .symbols
<acheronuk> they all need updating, not just renaming
<tsimonq2> Yepo
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: in control, Package: libkf5mailcommon-dev still depends on libkf5mailcommon5abi3
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yep yep I'll take care of it
<tsimonq2> It'll have one more symbols crash-and-burn then it'll be fine.
<tsimonq2> I'm not perfect at ABI bumps but one day when y'all were sleeping I figured it out. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no problem. I forget steps and **** them up sometimes!
<acheronuk> I just noticed, so piped up
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks, otherwise I would have had an "oh ****" moment in about an hour or so :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: checklist here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack
<tsimonq2> Grrrr, libkf5libkdepim5abi1 -> libkf5libkdepim5abi2 is going to need to happen.
<acheronuk> I've been putting off looking at all these. especially while fallout and large changes in PIM are still happening after randa
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<acheronuk> where to make a table. I hate editing wiki ones!
<acheronuk> google speadsheet maybe
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Why not in Phab?
<tsimonq2> Like https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/symbols-files/abi-bumps/ or something
<acheronuk> has that got spreadsheets?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #117: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/117/
<tsimonq2> \o/ &&&
<valorie> well, simple ones
<tsimonq2> s/&&&/^^^/g
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: No but it has tables
<valorie> click on the thing that looks like a calendar
<valorie> also, I just found out in #kde-sysadmin that phab has a calendar function!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: <acheronuk> where to make a table. I hate editing wiki ones!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ohhh you don't mean Ubuntu Wiki. Gotcha.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Let me know if I break your PIM. :P
<valorie> huh, there is actually Database and Facts
<valorie> interesting
<acheronuk> I tried editing this once: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<acheronuk> and quickly gave up
<valorie> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/remarkup/ is pretty much how to use the wiki
<clivejo> acheronuk: just impatient :P
<valorie> mparillo is obv. patient
<acheronuk> unintelligible wiki formatting https://i.imgur.com/vf3L05d.png
<valorie> it is hard to make sense of until you slow down your brain
<acheronuk> maybe I should try after a few Whiskys to slow things down then? 
 * acheronuk pours one to test
<valorie> good move
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #80: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #118: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/118/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: How you guys wanna do the Plasma 5.11 release in Backports?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ik, that failure is expected
<acheronuk> how?
<tsimonq2> I mean timing
<clivejo> dput ?
<tsimonq2> How you guys want it to go down?
<acheronuk> sorta discussed that in KCI channel last night
<tsimonq2> Oh :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Got logs?
<acheronuk> but I was thinking get 5.10.0 done, but not pushed to backports so we can test
<acheronuk> 5.11.0
<acheronuk> damn. I keep doing that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Backports Landing or still just Staging?
<acheronuk> either
<acheronuk> then 5.11.1 comes out 2 days before artful release. so then do that, test again, and push that as soon after artful release as seems ok
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Are we going to be anticipating any more Feature Freeze Exceptions or uploads to that nature?
<tsimonq2> (for Artful)
<tsimonq2> Because if not, we might want to look at the possibility of doing the Debian merges, taking care of 17.10, then doing Plasma
<acheronuk> will have to think about timing. 
<acheronuk> plasma schedule is Fibonacci, so that gives us 5.11.1 and 5.11.2 a week apart, and 2 weeks then until 5.11.3
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I think waiting for 5.11.1 works then just do the point releases following
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: One thing we can consider doing is waiting for 5.39 so we can do the new Plasma after that, and release it all into Backports at once.
<tsimonq2> (Frameworks 5.39)
<acheronuk> 5.11.1 is a few days after FW 5.39 release, and a week and a bit after we get 5.39 pre-release tars, so I already assumed that would be there. just a question on on what branches
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> I think Backports branches
<acheronuk> we can work something out. if plasma backport gets pushed back a little, it's just one of those things
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> a little = a week or 2
<tsimonq2> ack
<acheronuk> hopefully Mark will name the b-series quickly
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #119: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/119/
<clivejo> acheronuk tsimonq2: what does this mean? https://lintian.debian.org/tags/transitional-package-should-be-oldlibs-optional.html
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/338139547/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.solid_5.38.0+p17.10+git20170923.1546-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> it is oldlibs/extra
<clivejo> of has someone copied/pasted the content and forgot to update it to oldlibs/optional ?
<acheronuk> https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/upgrading-checklist.txt
<acheronuk> The "extra" priority has been deprecated and should be treated as
<acheronuk>    equivalent to "optional". All "extra" priorities should be changed
<acheronuk>    to "optional". Packages with a priority of "optional" may conflict
<acheronuk>    with each other (but packages that both have a priority of
<acheronuk>    "standard" or higher still may not conflict).
<clivejo> then what is https://lintian.debian.org/tags/transitional-package-should-be-oldlibs-optional.html waffling on about
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/98/
<acheronuk> looks like that has not been update properly
<clivejo> tsimonq2: knit pick that :P
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #99: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #427: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #428: ABORTED in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #120: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #112: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/430/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-09-24
<valorie> !info plasma-browser-integration
<ubottu> Package plasma-browser-integration does not exist in artful
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not released yet?
<acheronuk> valorie: seems not
<blaze> I have an issue on artful: network manager settings are not configurable anymore
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1791: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1791: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1791: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1791: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1791/
<blaze> well, I had to recreate my connections and now everything is fine
<acheronuk> odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1792: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1792: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1792: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1792: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1792/
<DarinMiller> m/a
<acheronuk> F/a^2
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's that equation? :P
<DarinMiller> I was using your 'efficient' greeting suggestion from yesterday :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, I know acheronuk is good at physics something or other so I thought it had some significance :P
<DarinMiller> or as I saw on a post earlier:  'time appropriate greetings to everyone'
<DarinMiller> '/your/Riks
<DarinMiller> The plasma team already fixed a bug I posted a day ago.  But the fix won't land until 5.11, so I recommend we include pavucontrol-qt in 17.10 iso (phab task: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7055).
<acheronuk> F=ma, so m=F/a, so m/a=F/a^2
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: True.
<acheronuk> odd that when someone posts 'gm/ga', I think, those gs can cancel!
<blaze> do you know a differential form as well?
<blaze> force is a change of momentum dp/dt. with that we can go further
<acheronuk> indeed. I studied degree and Phd in physics. was just trying to be briefly humorous to a techie audience who likely did some physics
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Are you Dr. Mills? :P
<blaze> acheronuk: cool, what was the title of your thesis?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nah. did not finish the write up. but that was for personal life reasons rather than academic. which I would like to correct, but probably too late now :(
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: aww :P
<acheronuk> I may think about another
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #107: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #49: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #101: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #152: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #250: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #111: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #119: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #90: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #251: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #112: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #52: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #113: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #53: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #252: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/252/
<clivejo> tsimonq2 acheronuk what am I doing wrong 
<clivejo> ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #120: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #68: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #114: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #54: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #253: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #98: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/98/
<clivejo> someone please help me!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #254: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #255: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #116: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #55: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #961: FIXED in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #940: FIXED in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #331: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/19/
 * DarinMiller wants to help clive but has no idea how....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #272: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #123: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/23/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #283: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #50: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #82: ABORTED in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #191: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #70: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #51: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #138: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #125: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #251: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #224: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #192: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #258: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #162: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #207: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #139: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #225: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #126: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/126/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #265: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #163: ABORTED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #193: ABORTED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #266: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telegram-qt build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telegram-qt/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamera build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamera/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-stash build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-stash/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiten build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiten/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontactinterface build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontactinterface/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lokalize build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lokalize/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #193: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #161: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #193: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #189: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #212: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/212/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> nice to see you clievejo
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Regarding the packaging fixes I did on sunday
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> kdeplasma-addons - just a typo in changelog, no need to upload, that change is there in case we have future uploads and to make the status pages happy
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> plasma-desktop - this one must be uploaded, there was a missing build dependency after the debian merge
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> libkcddb - this one must be uploaded as well, but I bet some tests will still fail, if that's the case the only possible move I see is patching out the failing tests
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk ↑
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I assumed plasma-desktop, so just did it … libkcddb I wondered if you had finished changes. can do that in a sec
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> let's see how it fails then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> https://launchpad.net/builders
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/c0UJizqt/file_9543.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. LP is not much use at the moment unless your builds get a high score
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or a normal score is not too bad
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI builds get a low score adjustment, so are a bit borked
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #208: ABORTED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #115: ABORTED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #219: ABORTED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #206: ABORTED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #110: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #89: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #227: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #89: ABORTED in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #187: ABORTED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #148: ABORTED in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #167: ABORTED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #127: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #126: ABORTED in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #171: ABORTED in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #189: ABORTED in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #289: ABORTED in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/289/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #192: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2482: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2482: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2482: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2482/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternoon everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkcddb build #656: FAILURE in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkcddb/656/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk ultimate libkcddb "fix" available in git, I see no other way to solve the problem than patching out the failing network dependent tests
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, ok. thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #35: ABORTED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #132: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #132: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #132: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2483: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2483: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2483: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2483/
<mamarley> The Qt 5.11.2 tarballs are up: https://download.qt.io/archive/qt/5.11/5.11.2/submodules/ !
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Finally!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Ready for another Qt transition? 😈
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah feck!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, ABI bumps?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Convenience but not feature freeze breaking.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> still means mucho rebuilds then...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<mamarley> tsimonq2: How does one go about turning the qtbase-opensource-src source tarball into the +dfsg version?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> mamarley: if I'm not mistaken with uscan —repack, that will read the info from the copyright file excluding the 'Files-Excluded', see the uscan manpage
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and regarding qt 5.11.2 I presume we will see the same spectacle, with people uploading the packages manually one by one 😐
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk added missing symbols file to knewstuff, it would be nice to get it uploaded to the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Bet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We aren't using automation though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 I hope we can work toghether on that in the future then. for the record, they are parts of kubuntu-automation which could be adapted to do debian work, the most important thing I will need is cooperation on your side and open mind :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> about open mindness, jftr I have seen this today: https://qt-kde-team.pages.debian.net/applications-17.12-build-deps.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ig-Nobel price granted if they are creating these dot files manually
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (my point is: the fact that debian's qt/kde people are doing some things in a certain way doesn't mean that's best possible way to do it)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #259: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #190: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #194: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #194: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #162: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #149: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #213: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/213/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @Santa, NVM "The code for creating the dot file can be dewnloaded: pim-build-graph.py, pim-build-tier.py. " however the code doesn't look great + no code for the qt graphs https://qt-kde-team.pages.debian.net/qt5-build-deps.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> dewnloaded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2484: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2484: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2484: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #149: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Qt graphs are done by hand.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because it's easy to manually handle.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ig-Nobel prize granted then. This kind of things explain pretty well my bad relation with debian qt/kde people.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (and why I try to avoid to work with them many times, it just yields poor technical results)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #228: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #194: FIXED in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/194/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #229: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #252: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2485: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2485: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2485: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2485/
<BluesKaj> 'Morniog folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #260: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2486: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2486: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2486: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #250: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #261: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #284: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #262: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #223: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #198: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #224: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/212/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #165: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #125: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #179: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #253: FAILURE in 3 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #271: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #185: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #103: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #176: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #220: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #270: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #166: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #164: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #221: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #126: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #227: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #50: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #209: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #167: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #186: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #272: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #177: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #104: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #179: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #143: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #161: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #271: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #121: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkcddb build #657: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkcddb/657/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #126: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #133: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #90: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #77: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #189: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/189/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #134: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcddb build #78: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcddb/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #80: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #91: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #127: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #190: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #93: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/93/
<wxl> not sure ya'll saw this but new proposed migration tool http://blog.cyphermox.net/2018/09/help-needed-to-improve-proposed.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I found this several months ago and have been using it since, looks like they finally decided to publicize it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The response I got when I asked about it is "how the heck do you know about this?" :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ditto. though must admit I keep forgetting about it
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> sounds like a typical simon move
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Have I told you about stacked squashfses yet?
<wxl> noooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So instead of doing minimal installs by removing packages, just write the core squashfs to the disk.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, 💤
<wxl> question about teleirc: does it support private messages? i seem to remember reading it does but i don't know how to do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I think so? Config change, and we don't have access to KDE's one.
<wxl> yeah don't think it does. oh well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #34: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/34/
<wxl> is it just me or does the watch on bluedevil mistakenly have a "plasma/" in it?
<wxl> aw jeez i guess that's not the only thing that's messed up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #84: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #71: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #110: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #92: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #92: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-plymouth/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #68: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/68/
<wxl> oh maybe i'm wrong after all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #94: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/94/
<wxl> @HMollerCl to be clear which repo did you clone?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_babe build #34: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_babe/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #76: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #95: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #101: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #84: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #42: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #94: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data build #93: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeedu-data/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #92: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #104: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #106: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #104: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #105: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #74: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #104: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/104/
<wxl> well this is a relevant question
<wxl> if you cloned the mirror on phabricator, you can just use arcanist
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ECHAN
<wxl> you can even ignore all the packaging stuff there and just do git clone; (make changes); arc diff
<wxl> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> i blame mornings
<wxl> or the fact that the l and k are too close
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #55: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #89: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #107: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #83: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #87: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #106: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #83: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #79: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #76: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #103: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #49: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #38: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #98: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #89: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #73: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #98: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #97: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #27: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #75: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #35: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #74: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #66: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #72: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #56: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkmahjongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #99: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #75: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #66: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lokalize build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lokalize/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #85: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #94: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #94: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #104: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #44: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #70: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #43: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #57: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #80: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #57: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #55: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #77: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #70: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #36: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #71: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #48: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #53: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #254: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #73: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #42: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #43: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #86: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #104: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #66: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #79: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #80: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #90: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #86: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdebugsettings/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #84: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontactinterface build #93: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontactinterface/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #90: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #88: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #93: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #97: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dragon build #94: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dragon/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #79: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #95: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #36: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #90: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_filelight build #91: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_filelight/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub build #96: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-grub/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #90: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #46: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #90: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #75: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie build #84: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #84: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #45: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #71: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #70: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #100: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #91: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #96: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #73: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #76: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #72: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #80: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #84: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #90: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #87: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #95: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #66: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #88: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #105: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #75: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #93: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #102: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #85: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #70: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #94: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #74: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-stash build #33: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-stash/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #75: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #94: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbackup build #98: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbackup/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #103: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamera build #94: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamera/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #99: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #54: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #30: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #77: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #96: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #38: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #93: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #96: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #96: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-gdrive/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #65: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telegram-qt build #96: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telegram-qt/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog build #95: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksystemlog/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #62: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #98: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #33: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #57: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #66: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #86: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #78: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #52: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #103: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #101: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #87: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #37: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #97: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #73: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #86: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/86/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #118: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #115: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #87: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khelpcenter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #86: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiten build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiten/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #88: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #59: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #70: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #52: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #67: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #106: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #72: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #66: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #160: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #81: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #61: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #74: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #59: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/59/
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: ah, did I say "how the heck do you know about this" when you found uaa before ? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, I think we're talking initial commit + 1 or something but I might have just asked Steve.
<cyphermox> ahaha alright :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #133: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #133: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #133: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2487: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2487: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2487: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2488: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2488: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2488: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #73: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #69: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #64: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #72: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #69: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #37: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #71: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #39: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #78: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #66: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #42: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #49: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #489: FIXED in 9.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #174: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #111: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #91: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #117: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #186: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #73: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #45: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/45/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #108: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #128: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #104: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #97: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #126: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #200: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #99: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #119: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #124: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #255: NOW UNSTABLE in 4 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #4: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #3: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #5: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #4: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #5: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #7: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #6: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #8: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #232: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_elisa build #9: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_elisa/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #84: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #181: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #233: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #85: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #92: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #120: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #133: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #112: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #127: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #175: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #187: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #100: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #85: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #83: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #129: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #81: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #59: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #71: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #98: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #73: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #71: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #53: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #86: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #75: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktouch build #92: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktouch/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #85: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #59: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #73: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #182: ABORTED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #201: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #192: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #199: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #251: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #135: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #196: FAILURE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 4 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #183: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/191/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #210: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #256: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2489: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2489: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2489: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #252: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #257: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #197: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2490: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2490: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2490: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2490/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #84: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Has anyone tried "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" recently?  Attempting to update a test session from bionic to cosmic produces (appstreamcli:3926): GLib-CRITICAL **: 10:12:42.684:, official bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1786635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785498 in appstream (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1786635 g_atomic_ref_count_dec: assertion 'g_atomic_int_get (arc) > 0' failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Other than full install, does an alternate update method exist?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, does installing appstream from bionic-proposed before trying an upgrade fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yep.  how did you know?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Aside from enabling the proposed repo, how did you know appstream was in proposed ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, the bug you linked is marked as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1785498 … so I read the comments on that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785498 in appstream (Ubuntu) "g_atomic_ref_count_dec: assertion 'g_atomic_int_get (arc) > 0' failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (evidently reading is not one of my strong points....) thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, upgraded to Carmic without issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😁
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #103: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #104: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/92/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-09-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #67: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2491: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2491: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2491: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_qtcurve build #1: ABORTED in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #1: ABORTED in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_qtcurve build #2: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_qtcurve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_qtcurve build #3: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_qtcurve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_qtcurve build #3: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_qtcurve/3/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2492: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2492: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2492: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #136: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #118: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #79: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #84: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmouth build #97: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmouth/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #59: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #98: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #83: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #67: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #83: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #86: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/76/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-16
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<RikMills> Frameworks 5.62.0 is all migrated in Eoan
<RikMills> I didn't know this existed! https://launchpad.net/cubic
<RikMills> very handy
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That is awesome. I will check it out when I return home.
<valorie> RikMills: that's super! people have been asking for a service like cubic for years
<valorie> RikMills: any thoughts on https://phabricator.kde.org/T11304#197265 ?
<valorie> that's the end of a very long thread but gets the important bit for us I think
<valorie> do we gpg verify the signatures on various KDE releases?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> On some things we check tars with upstream signing keys. Not all or systematically  though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> valorie: nope, but when building packages we download the tarballs with sftp, which is secure
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could add gpg verification to KA as an extra layer of protection though
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills ⬆️
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If kde sort out their key distribution properly, then sounds a good idea
<valorie> I imagine sitter is the most up-to-date with that, along with Ben of course
<valorie> from earlier today or yesterday: 
<valorie> [23:12] <bcooksley> tsdgeos[m]: dfaure[m]: i've been thinking about https://phabricator.kde.org/T11304 and how we might best deliver that
<valorie> [23:12] <bcooksley> if the outcome of that BoF was that a Git repository is perfectly okay, then what I think we should do is
<valorie> [23:12] <bcooksley> 1) Create said repository
<valorie> [23:14] <bcooksley> 2) Have people who release software send Sysadmin a MR for that repository, with the merge being made up of a single commit that adds their GPG key details in the appropriate format, with that commit being GPG signed itself (to prove they own the key)
<valorie> [23:16] <bcooksley> 3) If people complete the details on their GPG keys in their Gitlab profile, then Gitlab can also validate the commits (which Github also does)
<valorie> [23:16] <bcooksley> Thoughts on that process?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-17
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills ibus-qt4 libibus-qt1 <— this 2 packages is no longer required in Eoan?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> nope :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok thanks !
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> btw, is there a way / how to check the packages is no longer required ?
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> sudo apt autoremove
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-18
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @x_sun, :) thanks .. i mean before removing it .. how to verify the package is no longer required
<valorie> if autoremove says that it should be removed, it is no longer needed
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, okie thanks ! so thats msg is confirmed . :)
<valorie> I've seen the package manager get confused and remove something it instead should have updated, but that was many years ago
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<RikMills> santa_: kcalcore kde git repo renamed to kcalendarcore
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.17 beta out later. I will try to build it for ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://dot.kde.org/2019/09/19/plasma-517-beta-out-testing
<genii> 5.18 LTS is scheduled for Feb 11, is the plan to ship Kubuntu 20.04 with it as default?
<RikMills> genii: yep
<genii> Excellent, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hi all, why is my setting doesn't show the "Night Color" or i missed look ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> No idea here. I can't run wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> at the changelog say it on X11
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oh. yeah. not sure then
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> and i didnt login to wayland quite long time since my gdm3 doesn't show plasma with wayland option even though i installed the plasma-workspace-wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, so you also doesn't have the "Night Color" in Settings ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I haven't built 5.17 beta yet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> and I don't run kci. so can't test
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.16.90.php
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 5.16.9 == 5.17 beta or 5.16.9 != 5.17 beta ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or maybe i understood the version wrongly :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> looks right. I have not tested yet so can't say more
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, means 5.16.9 is 5.17 beta ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, then i need to until you tested it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or anyone else have tested ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> sorry my bad .. just now when i wrote the message ... i haven't fully update staging-plasma packaging to 5.16.9
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> its more c00l compare to gnome .. it detect our location 💪🏻👍🏻
<valorie> RikMills: can you give us the word when the beta is in the PPA and ready to test?
<valorie> I can tweet about it
<valorie> once I add the ppa, discover reports an update available, but don't want to get it until it's ready
<RikMills> valorie: I just very quickly upgraded a Eoan and disco+backports from the staging ppa, and plasma seems to start and work ok on a quick test
<valorie> kewl
<valorie> so is the backports ppa ready to test?
<RikMills> valorie: beta ppa! there are a few non x86 builds to finish before I can ppa copy
<valorie> k
<valorie> thank you so much for your quick work
<RikMills> when all is in the beta ppa, I will ping :)
<RikMills> np :D
<valorie> awesomesauce
<RikMills> to be clear, the beta is going in ppa:kubuntu-ppa-beta
<RikMills> Eoan already has the minimum frameworks 5.62.- required, so that ppa is enough
<RikMills> On disco, that beta ppa + the backports ppa must be used
<RikMills> grrr
<RikMills> mistype
<RikMills> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<RikMills> No support, but problem reports welcome
<RikMills> If the beta breaks your system "You get to keep both halves" ;)
<valorie> and there is always ppa-purge
<RikMills> yup
<RikMills> valorie: plasm-workspace tar fix means a slight delay
<valorie> np
<valorie> I've noticed a bit of back and forth in #plasma, which is normal at deadlines
<RikMills> huury up and build arm* things, damn you
<RikMills> valorie: I think we are good for the beat
<valorie> excellent
<RikMills> any issues, I'll have to sort in the morning
<valorie> in a min I'll start the upgrade
<RikMills> good night ZZZzzz...
<valorie> thanks again; sleep well!
<valorie> so far, so good on the beta \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-20
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-90-plasma-5-17-beta-available-for-testing/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mamarley> RikMills: I just installed it.  So far, so good!  Thanks!
<RikMills> :)
<mparillo> Successful in a 19.04 VM. I thought I saw as I added the beta ppa some message that backports was also required, but then it scrolled past my terminal buffer.
<RikMills> mparillo: thanks. removed that backports message from the ppa now
<RikMills> mparillo: I was going to require backports, but then decide I could just copy frameworks 5.62 to the beta ppa instaed
<RikMills> *decided
<mparillo> Thank you. Now for the daily image.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is system settings crashing in Wayland for anyone else with the beta? I can change screen scaling and successfully apply. But most other system settings menu crash the entire desktop when applied.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Can't test wayland here
<mparillo> In older notices like this one, we said first update before adding the PPA, but that is generally unnecessary, right, as I will frequently be updating the same packages twice. For example, from 5.16.5-0ubuntu1 to 5.16.5-0ubuntu2 and then to 5.16.9, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, the new beta allows Nvidia login with Wayland.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aZnFuhWJ/file_18361.mp4
<RikMills> mparillo: yeah
<mparillo> And in neither case did I need to systemctl reboot
<valorie> oooo, that's interesting about nvidia > wayland
<magic_ninja_work> I'm on the testing plasma ppa and 19.10. Is there a reason I can't find hibernate anywhere? I specifically installed the beta to get the hibernate feature.
<genii> If anyone saw the complaint in #kubuntu about unlabelled password boxes in the installer... perhaps a bit low on the list of things to fix but I've also seen this same thing mentioned before
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681830 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681830 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Label for LVM Encryption Passwords" [Medium,Triaged]
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-21
<magic_ninja_work> valorie, thanks, I've asked in here as well, not quite any response.
<magic_ninja_work> Just found the page for the initial patch. Looks like hibernate is disabled in this file: /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<magic_ninja_work> valorie, so enabling hibernation in that file did the trick. Perhaps its something you all want to change for 19.10 ?
<valorie> magic_ninja_work: sorry, was off to dinner
<valorie> and most of the chan (being in europe) are probably fast asleep
<valorie> unsure why we don't allow hibernation but I will ask
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> hibernation was unstable since forever and no real advantage over a regular boot
<mamarley> These new frameless windows in Plasma 5.17 beta are pretty sweet!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<magic_ninja> IrcsomeBot, doesn't hibernate have a definite advantage for laptops, though? I mean, being able to go into hibernate in order to save power and just close the laptop lid. I think it is a wonderful thing. Then again, hibernate works perfectly fine for me.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The new plasma 17 beta is simply amazing in wayland mode!  Slightly buggy... but wow!  Disconnecting/reconnecting monitors is very fast!  Native apps look fantastic with mixed dpi displays. Buttery smooth window dragging from one display to another.
<valorie> good to hear, @DarinMiller
<valorie> I've not tested wayland yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install plasma-workspace-wayland .... logout, selected wayland and log back in.  X and wayland have differnent settings files so you can safely switch between them.
<valorie> very cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So many milestones.... screen rotaion is now working.... Now onto the bug stomping and polishing phase....
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> it's been a long road
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 5.17b also fixed this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360478
<ubottu> KDE bug 360478 in general "Desktop widgets are permanently repositioned when fullscreen games lower display resolution" [Major,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So exciting!!!
<valorie> often the papercut fixes are The Best!
<valorie> @DarinMiller did you remember that SeaGL is approaching?
<valorie> seagl.org
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Seattle ❤️
<valorie> @x_sun -- are you coming to SeaGL?
<valorie> it's always fun to have more people staffing the table
